# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Official Flavours Support > Multimedia Software > [ubuntu] Guayadeque Music Player Test request

## anonbeat

NOTE:
   The guayadeque support channel have moved to Guayadeque Forums where you can find also the Guayadeque Wiki

Hello,
  Im the developer of this player and If you dont mind I would like to ask for help on testing. For the ones of you that dont know Guayadeque, it is a music player with the aims to be easy to use and fast even for huge music collections. You can read more about it visiting the webpage of the project hosted at sourceforge http://sourceforge.net/projects/guayadeque

If youw want to know what guayadeque means see post #58

To name a few features
- Supports mp3, ogg, flac, wma, aac, etc
- Label support. You can add as many labels as you want to any artist, album or track
- Cover fetching from google, amazon, last.fm
- Tag editor with Musicbrainz support
- Gapless play support
- Replaygain support
- Automatic Lyrics fetch and save to tracks
- Shoutcast or User defined radios support
- Podcasts support with automatic download with filters
- Dynamic/Static playlists
- Show Last.fm informations
- Smart play mode that suggest music based on the actual track
etc

As backed it uses gstreamer. You need installed gstreamer0.10 gstreamer0.10-plugins-good and gstreamer0.10-plugins-base

Please test it and let me know about bugs, feature requests, etc

Translations are welcome!!

*ScreenShots* https://sourceforge.net/apps/gallery...p?g2_itemId=22

*If you have an idea send it here*  https://sourceforge.net/apps/ideatorrent/guayadeque/ so others can vote it.

*PPA as alternate*


```
https://launchpad.net/~anonbeat/+archive/guayadeque
```

To install it do


```
sudo add-apt-repository ppa:anonbeat/guayadeque
sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get install guayadeque-svn
```

*Way to build from svn*



```

cd
sudo apt-get install subversion build-essential cmake libwxgtk2.8-dev libtagc0-dev libsqlite3-dev libcurl4-openssl-dev libdbus-1-dev libgstreamer0.10-dev libflac-dev
svn co http://guayadeque.svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/guayadeque/Trunk guayadeque
cd guayadeque
./build
sudo make install
```

*Update from svn*


```
cd guayadeque
svn update
sudo make install
```

or to update the svn revision in splash, window title, about box, etc use


```
cd guayadeque
svn update
./build
sudo make install
```


*Want to help with translations?*
First you must create a directory where to put the guayadeque.po file to translate. From the svn source code base dir run the command *./buildt* that will update the language template for translation. 
This will update the file named *po/guayadeque.pot* 
Rename this file as guayadeque.po into the dir you just created and start translating it using poedit for example.


*Instructions on how to build it for Ubuntu Jaunty 9.04* can be found here


* Getting a backtrace* 
If you need to get a backtrace you must compile guayadeque from svn, see the intructions above, But once you have the code to be compiled you need to do


```
cd guayadeque
./buildd
sudo make install
gdb guayadeque
from gdb type run [enter]
```

This will compile guayadeque with debug information and will run it from console being debuged using the debuger gdb
Once you get the crash at some point you must get back to the console and type *bt* and this will show a few lines of code calls and numbers. This is the information you need to post of to send me by email.

*If you are getting too many empty tags :*
Guayadeque uses taglib as the tagging library. Taglib is fast and powerfull but have some minor problems. One of them is it doesnt read correctly tags that uses id3v2.3. If you are getting many empty tags from mp3 files, is probably that the problem comes from this and you can fix it changing the version of the tags from v2.3 to v2.4. To do so the best tool is kid3.




> -


*Thank you very much for the donations**
pickarooney, VastOne, dgaud, NothingSpecial, AnneTanne, jfsather, eltama, cephinux, PenguinOfSteel, mzecher, JPorter, barkness, pauljh5
*



> -




Thanks for reading
J.Rios
anonbeat at gmail dot com

----------


## dartmusic

Wow!  This is the ONLY player for Linux that can truly handle giant collections (mine is 40k+) and has decent playlist and last.fm dynamic playlist handling.  

Great work!  I would love to see an ability to rearrange the library screen and possibly new/separate tabs for video and wikipedia info.

All in all, great job on a very stable player.

Thanks!

----------


## Uncle Spellbinder

I have it downloaded and will install it for testing. We'll see how it handles my 141,000+ mp3 files. Looking forward to testing, will post back here.

Edit:
How the heck is _Guayadeque_ pronounced, anyway???

----------


## Uncle Spellbinder

While my library is being scanned (love the ability to add more than one location to watch, by the way), I've noticed one small issue so far. The icon showing in my AWN taskbar is odd:

----------


## Uncle Spellbinder

Scanning progress after 1/2 hour. 



A bit slower than Exaile, but a million times faster than Amarok ever was. The last time I scanned with Amarok, the total scan time was more than 11 hours.

----------


## dartmusic

@Unclespellbinder: I'm curious to see if you find it snappy with such a large library.  I don't know what he's using for a database, but it can't be SQLite.

The newest Amarok is basically unusable, still.  It hangs constantly and leaves these kde_io (can't remember the exact name at the moment) files open at more than 1MB each after closing the program.  And the collection scanner just starts itself over and over and practically locks the machine every time.  

I was literally quite shocked at how fast searches were in Guayadeque.  Everything was as snappy as you would think it should be.  Playlist handling is much cleaner and quicker, too, than Amarok/Exaile/Songbird.

----------


## Uncle Spellbinder

Took 1 hour and 5 minutes to scan my collection. About 15 minutes longer than Exaile. Still, damned good. 

 

 

Seems a bit sluggish when navigating while playing music and sometimes freezes. Though that may have to do more with the size of my collection rather than Guayadeque itself. Also, what is the "Labels" box for? Record labels??

I would definitely like to see an ability to further customize/rearrange the look and feel. Specifically the library tab. A bit of customization options would be very cool.

All in all, I'm liking it so far.

----------


## Uncle Spellbinder

> @Unclespellbinder: I'm curious to see if you find it snappy with such a large library.  I don't know what he's using for a database, but it can't be SQLite.


Seems snappier than Exaile. Though, as I said above, somewhat sluggish at times while navigating during playback.

Search is indeed wicked fast. Was quite shocked at that myself.

----------


## dartmusic

Good-ish to hear!  I've got at least another 5k tracks to add.  (Just got a larger HD to hold newer stuff and haven't yet added them into the library.)

Odd about feeling sluggish when using, but there may still be some "stuff" going on in the background related to creating the new library.

I agree about the interface...it looks OK, but some customization would be great.  

Oh, and the labels are custom.  You can tag tracks/albums/artists with custom tags outside of usual metadata info.  Not really useful unless the search and playlist functionality is up to snuff, so I'm now quite excited to try some of that out.

----------


## Uncle Spellbinder

In addition to the Forward/Back/Play/Pause buttons, I think a *Stop* button is _direly_ needed.

----------


## Uncle Spellbinder

*Bump*


I'm curious if other Ubuntu users here have tested yet Guayadeque Music Player. It really does show great promise.

----------


## anonbeat

> @Unclespellbinder: I'm curious to see if you find it snappy with such a large library.  I don't know what he's using for a database, but it can't be SQLite.
> 
> The newest Amarok is basically unusable, still.  It hangs constantly and leaves these kde_io (can't remember the exact name at the moment) files open at more than 1MB each after closing the program.  And the collection scanner just starts itself over and over and practically locks the machine every time.  
> 
> I was literally quite shocked at how fast searches were in Guayadeque.  Everything was as snappy as you would think it should be.  Playlist handling is much cleaner and quicker, too, than Amarok/Exaile/Songbird.


As database Its using sqlite3

----------


## cedricd

Waw ! You made my day. This music player is just perfect for my need : good cover art download, fast, AND you are maybe one of the first developper to sort the albums by year instead of alphabetic order, withch is just great !

Congrats.

----------


## anonbeat

> Waw ! You made my day. This music player is just perfect for my need : good cover art download, fast, AND you are maybe one of the first developper to sort the albums by year instead of alphabetic order, withch is just great !
> 
> Congrats.


Thank you. Indeed you can select the album sorting in preferences alphabetically or by year ascending or descending.

Thank you for testing Guayadeque
J.Rios

----------


## dartmusic

Thanks for giving us a player that actually does what it promises!  Any idea of the roadmap for future development?

----------


## anonbeat

> Thanks for giving us a player that actually does what it promises!  Any idea of the roadmap for future development?


Im not sure thought but seems like one of the most demanding things is allow to rearrange the library panels. Maybe allow to remove or add selectors and move them to the desired position.

Also I want to add :
More translations
IPod support
Jamendo and/or Magnatune
Export/Import radios to/from xml (so you can transfer radio lists from other sources than shoutcast)
Lyric fetch script language
etc

Thanks 
J.Rios

----------


## kitserve

Hi anonbeat, I just discovered Guayadeque and have been trying it out. So far it's been great and I am very impressed with your work.

  There are two comments I would like to make: first, I really like the facility to add random tracks when the playlist is empty, as I never make playlists and like to just listen to music at random. However, the track selection doesn't seem very random. Looking at the current selection, there are 12 tracks in the list and 5 of them are from the same album. Since I have a library of over 18000 tracks it seems unlikely that this is just a coincidence!

  Second, I have a feature request: please would you add an option for a popup using notify-osd when the track changes? It would be nice if I could set it to show a popup with information and cover art for the new track!

  These minor problems aside, thanks for releasing this program, keep up the good work!

----------


## anonbeat

> Hi anonbeat, I just discovered Guayadeque and have been trying it out. So far it's been great and I am very impressed with your work.
> 
>   There are two comments I would like to make: first, I really like the facility to add random tracks when the playlist is empty, as I never make playlists and like to just listen to music at random. However, the track selection doesn't seem very random. Looking at the current selection, there are 12 tracks in the list and 5 of them are from the same album. Since I have a library of over 18000 tracks it seems unlikely that this is just a coincidence!
> 
>   Second, I have a feature request: please would you add an option for a popup using notify-osd when the track changes? It would be nice if I could set it to show a popup with information and cover art for the new track!
> 
>   These minor problems aside, thanks for releasing this program, keep up the good work!


Thank you for your help on testing. About the random you must blame sqlite random function as its that what decides what to get. I tried with my 24000+ tracks collection and sometimes I get the same track in 20 tracks but that dont happens often. If I see more comments in that way I will try to fix it.

I want to suggest you to try the 'Smart Play Mode'.Its like random but the tracks added are based on last.fm informations. 
Also wanted to mention that you can filter what tracks can be added in random or smart play mode by setting the filters. For example if you want to listen random tracks but only for a certain years you must first add a dynamic playlist that filters by year selecting for example year > 79 and year < 90. Then you set that filter as the Allow filter. You also can set as Deny filter the 'Last Played Tracks' filter to avoid to repeat tracks you already listened. I hope you enjoy all this functionality.

About the track changed OSD I plan to add support for it via libnotify.

Thanks again for the testing

J.Rios

----------


## kitserve

Thanks for the pointers. I wonder if the smart playlist mode might actually be the reason that I'm getting so much similar music coming up in the playlist. It would help if there was a tick box in the Control menu so that it's easy to tell whether Smart mode is on or not. I see that the binoculars icon on the main window is highlighted when Smart mode is on, but I think that extra feedback in the menu would help too. 

I must admit that don't really like the idea of my usage data going to Last FM (or anyone else, come to that) so I would definitely prefer to leave smart mode off, although it is an interesting feature. 

Since yesterday I have another question, do you have any plans to add shortcut keys, e.g. space for play/pause, Ctrl^q for quit, Ctrl^w for minimise to tray, Alt^right to skip forwards, etc? 

If I get some time I will try to have a look at the code and see if I can help you out if that's of any interest, I'm not familiar with wxWidgets but I do have coding experience and have been working with SQLite recently... 

Thanks again for your efforts so far  :Smile:

----------


## anonbeat

> Thanks for the pointers. I wonder if the smart playlist mode might actually be the reason that I'm getting so much similar music coming up in the playlist. It would help if there was a tick box in the Control menu so that it's easy to tell whether Smart mode is on or not. I see that the binoculars icon on the main window is highlighted when Smart mode is on, but I think that extra feedback in the menu would help too. 
> 
> I must admit that don't really like the idea of my usage data going to Last FM (or anyone else, come to that) so I would definitely prefer to leave smart mode off, although it is an interesting feature. 
> 
> Since yesterday I have another question, do you have any plans to add shortcut keys, e.g. space for play/pause, Ctrl^q for quit, Ctrl^w for minimise to tray, Alt^right to skip forwards, etc? 
> 
> If I get some time I will try to have a look at the code and see if I can help you out if that's of any interest, I'm not familiar with wxWidgets but I do have coding experience and have been working with SQLite recently... 
> 
> Thanks again for your efforts so far


Thank you for your suggestions. I will set the menu to show/set the play mode. About the key I want to add shorcuts but for now multimedia keys are supported so if you map a shortcut to a mutimedia action it should work.

If you want to add this feature and send a patch Im more than happy to incorporate it. 

About how smart mode works its not sent any data to last.fm to make this sevice work. Its a read only query that its done to the last.fm to get information about the current track, artist, etc

Greets
J.Rios

----------


## Uncle Spellbinder

@ anonbeat

I was wondering if you had any response for the suggestions I made on he page 1 of this thread?

Here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...15&postcount=7

and here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...4&postcount=10

Thanks.

----------


## anonbeat

> In addition to the Forward/Back/Play/Pause buttons, I think a *Stop* button is _direly_ needed.


Can you explain me why will be needed a Stop button?

About the rearrange windows I already posted that its almost my number one feature I want to add as it have been requested many times.

Finally how is behaving guayadeque with your collection after a few days of usage ?

greets
J.Rios

----------


## Uncle Spellbinder

> Can you explain me why will be needed a Stop button?
> 
> About the rearrange windows I already posted that its almost my number one feature I want to add as it have been requested many times.
> 
> Finally how is behaving guayadeque with your collection after a few days of usage ?
> 
> greets
> J.Rios


Well, a stop button is necessary, in my view.  Maybe just an opinion, but not having a stop button just doesn't make sense to me. Nearly all other players have a stop button from iTunes and Winamp to Exaile and Foobar2000, and most others. I know there are a few with no stop button, Songbird for instance. But there are extensions available to add it. Pause just, well....pauses. I would like to STOP the song. 


Thanks for posting about customization. I missed that, sorry. 

As far as Guayadeque's behavior after a few days. _Really good_! A bit sluggish at times if I navigate while playing music, but that may have to do with the size of my collection (142,000+ mp3's) rather than  Guayadeque itself. 

Thanks for your work on this great player. Look forward to further updates.

----------


## anonbeat

> Well, a stop button is necessary, in my view.  Maybe just an opinion, but not having a stop button just doesn't make sense to me. Nearly all other players have a stop button from iTunes and Winamp to Exaile and Foobar2000, and most others. I know there are a few with no stop button, Songbird for instance. But there are extensions available to add it. Pause just, well....pauses. I would like to STOP the song. 
> 
> 
> Thanks for posting about customization. I missed that, sorry. 
> 
> As far as Guayadeque's behavior after a few days. _Really good_! A bit sluggish at times if I navigate while playing music, but that may have to do with the size of my collection (142,000+ mp3's) rather than  Guayadeque itself. 
> 
> Thanks for your work on this great player. Look forward to further updates.


I removed the stop button just to leave more space for the other buttons. I can add it as Its not a problem but about functionality its not going to be much different. The only diff is when you stop the position will go to start of the current playing track.

Thank you for testing
J.Rios

----------


## dartmusic

Personally, I agree with not having a stop button.  Having used players with both stop and pause, the functionality isn't really any different, as far as I can see.  What if, as part of your interface customizations, you made it an option?  If you want it, you can have it, and if you don't see a need to use the real estate for it, you don't have to.  

Also, my collection is a "meager" 40k tracks  :Wink:  and it functioning great!  Navigation is snappy, play, pause, forward, backward, quit all happen instantaneously.  Any improvements at this point should definitely not negatively impact current functionality and speed.  This is an amazing player and I would hate to see it go the way of Amarok.  

My only real concern is regarding the last.fm dynamic playlist function: it seems as if it is far to easy for it to get "stuck" in a rut.  I'll put 10 tracks into the playlist, turn on the dynamic function and shortly after my original 10 tracks are finished, Guayadeque will start playing the same artist over and over, or the same 3 artists rather than branching out.  I suppose I need to try adjusting the parameters for the dynamic playlists as well as the allow/deny options.  This was really just an observation.

Thanks again for such a great player!!

----------


## anonbeat

> My only real concern is regarding the last.fm dynamic playlist function: it seems as if it is far to easy for it to get "stuck" in a rut.  I'll put 10 tracks into the playlist, turn on the dynamic function and shortly after my original 10 tracks are finished, Guayadeque will start playing the same artist over and over, or the same 3 artists rather than branching out.  I suppose I need to try adjusting the parameters for the dynamic playlists as well as the allow/deny options.  This was really just an observation.
> 
> Thanks again for such a great player!!


Thank you for your help. Im trying to improve the smart playlist as Im not quite happy with it neither.

----------


## jovean

I don't have a large collection, but Guayadeque is by far and away the best music player I have ever used.  It beats Exaile and Rhythmbox hands down.   Thank you for your amazing work.

I've only had one problem with it so far:  a filename with a # in it won't play.  That was easily resolved, of course, but it took me a bit to figure it out.

Here are a few of my ideas for improvement:
- Jamendo/Magnatune streaming+download.  Magnatune needs a username password (via HTTP), but you will be one of (if not THE) first to implement this, if you do.  Also note that Jamendo embeds the CC license PNG and their logo in their MP3s, so the first image is not necessarily the album cover, so I had to edit my tracks from Jamendo (I just removed all the images from them, so Guayadeque used the art associated with the album)
- An option to hide/show the filters (I don't use them, myself).
- a wider view of covers to download, showing 4 or 6 covers (with a zoom tooltip?) would make it easier to choose the desired one
- an URL location in "Select cover location" dialog, so it can be downloaded if you already have the URL (ie., from Magnatune)
- the ability to reorder the album list - via context menu - by artist, album name, year
- custom tag filters?  so I could add, for example, a "sub-genre" or "composer" and "performer" tags and then locate them with a window like the "Labels" window

Well, that's all I can think of at the moment ... Once again, thank you for an amazing piece of software.

----------


## anonbeat

> I don't have a large collection, but Guayadeque is by far and away the best music player I have ever used.  It beats Exaile and Rhythmbox hands down.   Thank you for your amazing work.
> 
> I've only had one problem with it so far:  a filename with a # in it won't play.  That was easily resolved, of course, but it took me a bit to figure it out.
> 
> Here are a few of my ideas for improvement:
> - Jamendo/Magnatune streaming+download.  Magnatune needs a username password (via HTTP), but you will be one of (if not THE) first to implement this, if you do.  Also note that Jamendo embeds the CC license PNG and their logo in their MP3s, so the first image is not necessarily the album cover, so I had to edit my tracks from Jamendo (I just removed all the images from them, so Guayadeque used the art associated with the album)
> - An option to hide/show the filters (I don't use them, myself).
> - a wider view of covers to download, showing 4 or 6 covers (with a zoom tooltip?) would make it easier to choose the desired one
> - an URL location in "Select cover location" dialog, so it can be downloaded if you already have the URL (ie., from Magnatune)
> ...


Thank you for your help. I will take note of your comments.

Just one thing, if you double click over 'Filters' it will hide it.

Thanks again for your testing 

J.Rios

----------


## Uncle Spellbinder

> - the ability to reorder the album list - via context menu - by artist, album name, year


Excellent idea.

----------


## nothingspecial

I have had a look at your music player and really like it. It loaded my 25,000 + (mainly flac) files faster than any other gui music player I have tried.

I got the not very random issue aswell, 2 songs from the same album in the first 10 tracks.

When it has ipod support I would use it. I currently use ncmpc or cmus and am not one for fancy gui apps that just take longer to do what a cli one will do perfectly well.

That said, I`m sure I`m in the minority there and your project looks good. iPod(mp3 player) support is a must.

Just my opinion, free software devs are my heroes.

----------


## anonbeat

> I have had a look at your music player and really like it. It loaded my 25,000 + (mainly flac) files faster than any other gui music player I have tried.
> 
> I got the not very random issue aswell, 2 songs from the same album in the first 10 tracks.
> 
> When it has ipod support I would use it. I currently use ncmpc or cmus and am not one for fancy gui apps that just take longer to do what a cli one will do perfectly well.
> 
> That said, I`m sure I`m in the minority there and your project looks good. iPod(mp3 player) support is a must.
> 
> Just my opinion, free software devs are my heroes.


About the random issue I think its because you had enabled Smart Play Mode. I hope I can add iPod support soon.

Thank you for your interest
J.Rios

----------


## Uncle Spellbinder

OK, so aside from the lack of a stop button, I have one issue I'd like to overcome. I have Guayadeque set to scan the collection on start to add tracks I've added to my collection. While it does scan, Guayadeque freezes during the process. 

Is there a way to have Guayadeque watch folders in the way foobar2000 does? Meaning If I add an album to my collection, foobar2000 notices it without having to scan the entire collection. And if foobar2000 is open while adding an album to my collection, it shows up on search without having to restart or rescan. Is this feasible in Guayadeque?

----------


## anonbeat

> OK, so aside from the lack of a stop button, I have one issue I'd like to overcome. I have Guayadeque set to scan the collection on start to add tracks I've added to my collection. While it does scan, Guayadeque freezes during the process. 
> 
> Is there a way to have Guayadeque watch folders in the way foobar2000 does? Meaning If I add an album to my collection, foobar2000 notices it without having to scan the entire collection. And if foobar2000 is open while adding an album to my collection, it shows up on search without having to restart or rescan. Is this feasible in Guayadeque?


Yes there is a way to do that but it is tied to a specific desktop. I wanted to make Guayadeque as neutral as posible. With gnome vfs that can be done. Its an interesting feature and had it in my wish list since I started this project.

Im a very interested in what you said about Guayadeque freezing. This is happening when you do a library update? It should be a process done in background and you should continue with Guayadeque without any problem.
I never tested it with a library with the size near than yours. This is something I need to check.

Thank you for your comments
J.Rios

----------


## nothingspecial

Another thought concerning iPod support occurs to me, and this is "vital-ish" for my use, although may not be high up others wish lists.

The feature in banshee, which will transcode flac to mp3 on the fly as you load your ipod, so you drag the album on. With a large flac collection, I don`t really want to use up the space having the entire thing mirrored in mp3 format, just so my wife can have something on her ipod.

And if she wants something on her ipod she wants to drag and drop it, not convert it to mp3, load it into the music player and then drag and drop it.

And I don`t want to clean up after her or do it all for her.

Just thoughts.....

----------


## anonbeat

in the svn revision 554 I have changed the smart play mode and now dont repeat the last 20 artists. Also will not repeat the last 100 tracks. This values are not configurable (at least for now).

Now should be better but can take longer to get tracks to add as it must check for more tracks till find the correct ones.

So please if you are using svn version please check this is working as expected.

This are other changes made lately in svn version :
  * Added an option to export/import user defined radio stations
    The format is a xml like this.
        <RadioStations>
          <RadioStation>
            <Name>StationName0</Name>
            <Url>StationLink</Url>
          </RadioStation>
          ...
       </RadioStations>
    This way you can do a tool to export radios from other formats and
    import them in guayadeque
  * You can select the order of the albums in the albums listbox context menu
  * You can set the ratings of tracks in playlist directly clicking in the stars
  * Control Menu show the status of the Smart or Loop mode
  * Added last.fm as cover source in the cover download dialog
  * Added a lyric editor in the track editor
...

Thanks for your help

----------


## anonbeat

In svn 561 have been fixed a bug with the tracks PlayCount.
Also have been finished the Import / Export playlist from / to xspf, m3u, pls and asx files.
Another feature added is the ability to edit rating from the library and playlists panels tracks listbox.

Please let me know if you have any playlist that is not working.

Thanks

----------


## Uncle Spellbinder

*Bump*


For anyone who hasn't tried Guayadeque Music Player, give it a shot. Really liking it a lot.

----------


## anonbeat

> *Bump*
> 
> 
> For anyone who hasn't tried Guayadeque Music Player, give it a shot. Really liking it a lot.


Thank you Uncle Spellbinder

Are you using the svn version?

----------


## Uncle Spellbinder

> Thank you Uncle Spellbinder
> 
> Are you using the svn version?


Using the version from here.

----------


## bshosey

So far I really like this player. I have four things I wish it had.

1 ) Comments either tags or another way. and for it to view the comments in the Now playing play list window.

2 ) Adjustable Cross Fading, For example over lapt 10 second. Best would be able to set end fade and start fade. Like begin fade at 3 second start and end fade at 7 seconds of the end of song.

3 ) a button or menu command to pause after playing song.

4 ) Auto Gain Control

This is really one of the best players I have seen. I love the layout and it is resource friendly. Great Job!

----------


## Yellow Pasque

I'll give it a shot. Native Linux players intrigue me since I never found one that that completely suits me. I'm still using foobar2000 through WINE.

I'm guessing the pronunciation is: GWHY-UH-DECK-AY

----------


## Yellow Pasque

Well, it crashed :\ I built the 0.2.3 tarball in Karmic.


```
09:02:54 PM: Error: Could not get the content of the lyrics.
*** glibc detected *** guayadeque: corrupted double-linked list: 0x0000000001a4afc0 ***
======= Backtrace: =========
/lib/libc.so.6[0x7f230acb9dd6]
/lib/libc.so.6[0x7f230acbd452]
/lib/libc.so.6(__libc_malloc+0x6e)[0x7f230acbe82e]
/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0(g_realloc+0x2f)[0x7f230c5a01df]
/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0[0x7f230c572723]
/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0(g_array_set_size+0x7b)[0x7f230c5727db]
/usr/lib/libgstreamer-0.10.so.0(gst_value_list_concat+0xd9)[0x7f230d45ae19]
/usr/lib/libgstreamer-0.10.so.0[0x7f230d45b270]
/usr/lib/libgstreamer-0.10.so.0[0x7f230d45b53f]
/usr/lib/libgstreamer-0.10.so.0(gst_value_subtract+0xaa)[0x7f230d45bc6a]
/usr/lib/libgstreamer-0.10.so.0(gst_value_subtract+0x220)[0x7f230d45bde0]
/usr/lib/libgstreamer-0.10.so.0(gst_value_subtract+0x2b5)[0x7f230d45be75]
/usr/lib/libgstreamer-0.10.so.0[0x7f230d3fd71e]
/usr/lib/libgstreamer-0.10.so.0(gst_structure_foreach+0x53)[0x7f230d43f473]
/usr/lib/libgstreamer-0.10.so.0(gst_caps_merge_structure+0xd9)[0x7f230d3febe9]
/usr/lib/libgstreamer-0.10.so.0(gst_caps_merge+0xdd)[0x7f230d3ff03d]
/usr/lib/libgstbase-0.10.so.0[0x7f22fe1a26b0]
/usr/lib/libgstbase-0.10.so.0[0x7f22fe1a649a]
/usr/lib/libgstreamer-0.10.so.0[0x7f230d41d6c0]
/usr/lib/libgstreamer-0.10.so.0(gst_pad_get_caps_reffed+0xc2)[0x7f230d420262]
/usr/lib/libgstreamer-0.10.so.0[0x7f230d41164d]
/usr/lib/libgstreamer-0.10.so.0[0x7f230d41d6c0]
/usr/lib/libgstreamer-0.10.so.0[0x7f230d41dd90]
/usr/lib/libgstreamer-0.10.so.0(gst_pad_link+0x1a2)[0x7f230d4222d2]
/usr/lib/gstreamer-0.10/libgstplaybin.so[0x7f22fdf5bba8]
/usr/lib/gstreamer-0.10/libgstplaybin.so[0x7f22fdf568f6]
/usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0(g_closure_invoke+0x15e)[0x7f230d18f5ae]
/usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0[0x7f230d1a4983]
/usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0(g_signal_emit_valist+0x7f9)[0x7f230d1a5d39]
/usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0(g_signal_emit+0x83)[0x7f230d1a6283]
/usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0(g_closure_invoke+0x15e)[0x7f230d18f5ae]
/usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0[0x7f230d1a4983]
/usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0(g_signal_emit_valist+0x7f9)[0x7f230d1a5d39]
/usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0(g_signal_emit+0x83)[0x7f230d1a6283]
/usr/lib/gstreamer-0.10/libgstdecodebin2.so[0x7f22f5671f82]
/usr/lib/gstreamer-0.10/libgstdecodebin2.so[0x7f22f5673350]
/usr/lib/libgstreamer-0.10.so.0[0x7f230d41cd4b]
/usr/lib/libgstreamer-0.10.so.0(gst_pad_push_event+0x450)[0x7f230d428010]
/usr/lib/gstreamer-0.10/libgstmad.so[0x7f22f481a434]
/usr/lib/libgstreamer-0.10.so.0(gst_pad_send_event+0x400)[0x7f230d427880]
/usr/lib/libgstreamer-0.10.so.0(gst_pad_push_event+0x280)[0x7f230d427e40]
/usr/lib/gstreamer-0.10/libgstmpegaudioparse.so[0x7f22f4a2624f]
/usr/lib/gstreamer-0.10/libgstmpegaudioparse.so[0x7f22f4a27a87]
/usr/lib/libgstreamer-0.10.so.0[0x7f230d4265ed]
/usr/lib/libgstreamer-0.10.so.0[0x7f230d4270be]
/usr/lib/libgsttag-0.10.so.0[0x7f22f5043a2b]
/usr/lib/libgstreamer-0.10.so.0[0x7f230d4265ed]
/usr/lib/libgstreamer-0.10.so.0[0x7f230d4270be]
/usr/lib/gstreamer-0.10/libgstcoreelements.so[0x7f22fe3e461d]
/usr/lib/libgstreamer-0.10.so.0[0x7f230d4265ed]
/usr/lib/libgstreamer-0.10.so.0[0x7f230d4270be]
/usr/lib/libgstreamer-0.10.so.0[0x7f230d4265ed]
/usr/lib/libgstreamer-0.10.so.0[0x7f230d4270be]
/usr/lib/libgstbase-0.10.so.0[0x7f22fe19fbe2]
/usr/lib/libgstreamer-0.10.so.0[0x7f230d44b587]
/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0[0x7f230c5c2142]
/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0[0x7f230c5c0b44]
/lib/libpthread.so.0[0x7f230b764a04]
/lib/libc.so.6(clone+0x6d)[0x7f230ad2380d]
======= Memory map: ========
00400000-006d0000 r-xp 00000000 08:15 33137                              /usr/bin/guayadeque
008cf000-008d0000 r--p 002cf000 08:15 33137                              /usr/bin/guayadeque
008d0000-008d4000 rw-p 002d0000 08:15 33137                              /usr/bin/guayadeque
008d4000-008e3000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0 
00e89000-01c56000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0                                  [heap]
7f22f1b98000-7f22f1b9a000 r-xp 00000000 08:15 1004                       /lib/libnss_mdns4.so.2
7f22f1b9a000-7f22f1d99000 ---p 00002000 08:15 1004                       /lib/libnss_mdns4.so.2
7f22f1d99000-7f22f1d9a000 r--p 00001000 08:15 1004                       /lib/libnss_mdns4.so.2
7f22f1d9a000-7f22f1d9b000 rw-p 00002000 08:15 1004                       /lib/libnss_mdns4.so.2
7f22f1d9b000-7f22f1daf000 r-xp 00000000 08:15 212212                     /usr/lib/gstreamer-0.10/libgstflac.so
7f22f1daf000-7f22f1faf000 ---p 00014000 08:15 212212                     /usr/lib/gstreamer-0.10/libgstflac.so
7f22f1faf000-7f22f1fb0000 r--p 00014000 08:15 212212                     /usr/lib/gstreamer-0.10/libgstflac.so
7f22f1fb0000-7f22f1fb1000 rw-p 00015000 08:15 212212                     /usr/lib/gstreamer-0.10/libgstflac.so
7f22f1fb1000-7f22f1fb2000 ---p 00000000 00:00 0 
7f22f1fb2000-7f22f27b2000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0 
7f22f27b2000-7f22f27b3000 ---p 00000000 00:00 0 
7f22f27b3000-7f22f2fb3000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0 
7f22f3fb5000-7f22f3fc3000 r-xp 00000000 08:15 210964                     /usr/lib/gstreamer-0.10/libgstaudioresample.so
7f22f3fc3000-7f22f41c3000 ---p 0000e000 08:15 210964                     /usr/lib/gstreamer-0.10/libgstaudioresample.so
7f22f41c3000-7f22f41c4000 r--p 0000e000 08:15 210964                     /usr/lib/gstreamer-0.10/libgstaudioresample.so
7f22f41c4000-7f22f41c6000 rw-p 0000f000 08:15 210964                     /usr/lib/gstreamer-0.10/libgstaudioresample.so
7f22f41c6000-7f22f41dd000 r-xp 00000000 08:15 220673                     /usr/lib/gstreamer-0.10/libgstoss4audio.so
7f22f41dd000-7f22f43dc000 ---p 00017000 08:15 220673                     /usr/lib/gstreamer-0.10/libgstoss4audio.so
7f22f43dc000-7f22f43dd000 r--p 00016000 08:15 220673                     /usr/lib/gstreamer-0.10/libgstoss4audio.so
7f22f43dd000-7f22f43df000 rw-p 00017000 08:15 220673                     /usr/lib/gstreamer-0.10/libgstoss4audio.so
7f22f43df000-7f22f43f2000 r-xp 00000000 08:15 7796                       /usr/lib/libid3tag.so.0.3.0
7f22f43f2000-7f22f45f2000 ---p 00013000 08:15 7796                       /usr/lib/libid3tag.so.0.3.0
7f22f45f2000-7f22f45f4000 r--p 00013000 08:15 7796                       /usr/lib/libid3tag.so.0.3.0
7f22f45f4000-7f22f45f5000 rw-p 00015000 08:15 7796                       /usr/lib/libid3tag.so.0.3.0
7f22f45f5000-7f22f4613000 r-xp 00000000 08:15 7798                       /usr/lib/libmad.so.0.2.1
7f22f4613000-7f22f4813000 ---p 0001e000 08:15 7798                       /usr/lib/libmad.so.0.2.1
7f22f4813000-7f22f4814000 r--p 0001e000 08:15 7798                       /usr/lib/libmad.so.0.2.1
7f22f4814000-7f22f4815000 rw-p 0001f000 08:15 7798                       /usr/lib/libmad.so.0.2.1
7f22f4815000-7f22f481f000 r-xp 00000000 08:15 135668                     /usr/lib/gstreamer-0.10/libgstmad.so
7f22f481f000-7f22f4a1e000 ---p 0000a000 08:15 135668                     /usr/lib/gstreamer-0.10/libgstmad.so
7f22f4a1e000-7f22f4a1f000 r--p 00009000 08:15 135668                     /usr/lib/gstreamer-0.10/libgstmad.so
7f22f4a1f000-7f22f4a20000 rw-p 0000a000 08:15 135668                     /usr/lib/gstreamer-0.10/libgstmad.so
7f22f4a20000-7f22f4a2d000 r-xp 00000000 08:15 135676                     /usr/lib/gstreamer-0.10/libgstmpegaudioparse.so
7f22f4a2d000-7f22f4c2c000 ---p 0000d000 08:15 135676                     /usr/lib/gstreamer-0.10/libgstmpegaudioparse.so
7f22f4c2c000-7f22f4c2d000 r--p 0000c000 08:15 135676                     /usr/lib/gstreamer-0.10/libgstmpegaudioparse.so
7f22f4c2d000-7f22f4c2e000 rw-p 0000d000 08:15 135676                     /usr/lib/gstreamer-0.10/libgstmpegaudioparse.so
7f22f4c2e000-7f22f4c33000 r-xp 00000000 08:15 220643                     /usr/lib/gstreamer-0.10/libgstpnm.soAborted
```

EDIT: I haven't been able to reproduce the crash, but one thing I do notice is that tracks without tags are displayed using information from other tracks.
EDIT2: Tried SVN 599, still seeing incorrect info in the album field on some tracks (with or without tags) even after I updated the library.

----------


## anonbeat

> Well, it crashed :\ I built the 0.2.3 tarball in Karmic.
> 
> 
> ```
> 09:02:54 PM: Error: Could not get the content of the lyrics.
> *** glibc detected *** guayadeque: corrupted double-linked list: 0x0000000001a4afc0 ***
> ======= Backtrace: =========
> /lib/libc.so.6[0x7f230acb9dd6]
> /lib/libc.so.6[0x7f230acbd452]
> ...


Thank for your testing. About the crash looks like its from gstreamer.
Im more interested in the incorrect info in the album field. Could you explain me more about that?
also you can email me the database located at ~/.guayadeque/guayadeque.db
to anonbeat at gmail dot com

Thank you

----------


## anonbeat

> EDIT2: Tried SVN 599, still seeing incorrect info in the album field on some tracks (with or without tags) even after I updated the library.


Can you try with revision 600 ?

Thank you

----------


## iTotal

Great player!

I can help you with russian translation?  :Smile:

----------


## Yellow Pasque

I removed the .guayadeque folder in my home dir to start fresh, but now I keep getting quick crashes when I try to load my library. Example:


```
08:02:39 AM: GetAlbumId : __Gu4y4d3qu3__
08:02:39 AM: SELECT album_id, album_coverid, album_artistid FROM albums WHERE album_name = '(What's The Story) Morning Glo' AND album_pathid = 1 LIMIT 1;
08:02:39 AM: Error: guDbLibrary::ExecuteQuery exception 'SELECT album_id, album_coverid, album_artistid FROM albums WHERE album_name = '(What's The Story) Morning Glo' AND album_pathid = 1 LIMIT 1;'
1: SQLITE_ERROR[1]: near "s": syntax error
terminate called after throwing an instance of 'wxSQLite3Exception'
```

It seems to happen with album names with a ' character in them.

----------


## anonbeat

> Great player!
> 
> I can help you with russian translation?


Of course you can help with the translation. Grab the svn code and update the translation template by running ./buildt. The template is at po/guayadeque.pot
Then you can use an app like gtranslator or poedit to do your translator.

Thank you

----------


## anonbeat

> I removed the .guayadeque folder in my home dir to start fresh, but now I keep getting quick crashes when I try to load my library. Example:
> 
> 
> ```
> 08:02:39 AM: GetAlbumId : __Gu4y4d3qu3__
> 08:02:39 AM: SELECT album_id, album_coverid, album_artistid FROM albums WHERE album_name = '(What's The Story) Morning Glo' AND album_pathid = 1 LIMIT 1;
> 08:02:39 AM: Error: guDbLibrary::ExecuteQuery exception 'SELECT album_id, album_coverid, album_artistid FROM albums WHERE album_name = '(What's The Story) Morning Glo' AND album_pathid = 1 LIMIT 1;'
> 1: SQLITE_ERROR[1]: near "s": syntax error
> terminate called after throwing an instance of 'wxSQLite3Exception'
> ...


Can you please try now with revision 601 ?

Thanks a lot

----------


## ICDeath

I haven't yet tested it, but judging from screens I thought a grid view option (when only album covers are displayed) would be appropriate. Also a some sort of built in CoverFlow-like functionality would be great (it's gonna be asked for when the player goes public...A LOT).

P.S. A rebranding. The "Guayadeque" is just too confusing.

P.P.S. It already seems to be a great feature-rich player. I think you should concentrate more on stability and usability (UI). And then you can add more things like Ipod support and etc. IMO being bug free and as efficient on resources as possible is priority #1.

----------


## Uncle Spellbinder

> ....A rebranding. The "Guayadeque" is just too confusing.


I must admit, it doesn't roll off the tongue very well. Actually, not at all. I still have no idea how to pronounce it. 

I'd have a real rough time suggesting to someone at work to use it if I can't even pronounce it.

----------


## Yellow Pasque

> I'd have a real rough time suggesting to someone at work to use it if I can't even pronounce it.


Look at one of my previous posts and/or learn Spanish phonetics (not difficult).

----------


## anonbeat

> Look at one of my previous posts and/or learn Spanish phonetics (not difficult).


Tried a library scan or update with latest svn ?

PD: I'm changing the interface to allow to rearrange it but its half way done. See screenshot





Thanks

----------


## Yellow Pasque

Yes, svn 605 looks like it loads my library correctly. Thanks.

----------


## VastOne

I use streamtuner for my Shoutcast and other stream searches. Within Shoutcast you simply tell it what program to start the stream with.

I tried this same with your app but it will not load

Can you look into this and try to allow this access? 

Streamtuner is a very popular app with many users.

Without this capability, I will stick with Exaile until it is a function within Guayadeque

Thank you

----------


## anonbeat

> I use streamtuner for my Shoutcast and other stream searches. Within Shoutcast you simply tell it what program to start the stream with.
> 
> I tried this same with your app but it will not load
> 
> Can you look into this and try to allow this access? 
> 
> Streamtuner is a very popular app with many users.
> 
> Without this capability, I will stick with Exaile until it is a function within Guayadeque
> ...



Thanks for note this...I will fix it asap

----------


## Uncle Spellbinder

> Look at one of my previous posts and/or learn Spanish phonetics (not difficult).


No need to be snide. Missed your post, found it. Thanks.

----------


## VastOne

> No need to be snide. Missed your post, found it. Thanks.


Nicely controlled response.

And I am sure the author really appreciates you using something you cannot pronounce in your sig line as a promotion!  :Wink:

----------


## Uncle Spellbinder

> Nicely controlled response.
> 
> And I am sure the author really appreciates you using something you cannot pronounce in your sig line as a promotion!


A fantastic player, pronounceable or not.  :Wink:  _Glad_ to promote such a fine player.




*Barranco de Guayadeque:*

_The Barranco de Guayadeque is a valley stretching from Gran Canaria's coast into the heart of the island. Contained within this valley are hundreds of caves and burial chambers--natural and man-made--along with unique leafy flora. Much of the valley has been designated a nature reserve, as many of the island's rarest plants live here. The site was declared a natural park in 1987 and reclassified as a natural monument in 1994._

----------


## SuperSonic4

It looks very, good what are the dependencies? (I'm on KDE)

----------


## VastOne

> A fantastic player, pronounceable or not.  _Glad_ to promote such a fine player.


Agreed.  I am looking forward to it's success and future development. We seem to have a very committed developer and I for one will support it in promotion and in financing from the donation tab at sourceforge

I was about to include the google info on Guayadeque but you beat me to it

Also, there is no translation of guayadeque that I can find.

----------


## VastOne

> Thanks for note this...I will fix it asap


Further analysis

I use Streamtuner because apps like Exaile, Songbird and Amarok has had issues in connecting to shoutcast.

Guayadeque seems to handle it (Shoutcast)just fine but there are several other streams that streamtuner uses Xiph, Live365, punkcast.com, basic.ch and Google Stations

This is just info for you and a thumbs up for handling Shoutcast so well

 :Very Happy:

----------


## SuperSonic4

Installed from SVN but can't get any sound, probably just my setup

----------


## Yellow Pasque

> No need to be snide. Missed your post, found it. Thanks.


Sorry, I just thought that your multiple attempts to get the name changed because you were unfamiliar with it were funny. Popcorn?  :Popcorn:

----------


## Yellow Pasque

> Installed from SVN but can't get any sound, probably just my setup


This program uses gstreamer backend. Can you get any sound when you run the test in this dialog?


```
gstreamer-properties
```

----------


## Uncle Spellbinder

> Sorry, I just thought that your multiple attempts to get the name changed because you were unfamiliar with it were funny. Popcorn?


Never made "multiple attempts to get the name changed". Just wanted to know the pronunciation. Nothing more. 

Thanks for the popcorn. Beer?

----------


## VastOne

One other thing I use in Exaile and Streamtuner is streamripper which is built into both.

It would be nice to see that incorporated as well.

----------


## anonbeat

> Installed from SVN but can't get any sound, probably just my setup


You need to have install gstreamer0.10 and gstreamer0.10-plugins-base and gstreamer0.10-plugins-good .

That should work. If no can you run it from console and paste the console output here?

thanks

----------


## SuperSonic4

I'm running both as user

xine-backend



```
[18:59:11]~/svn/guayadeque/Trunk $  guayadeque
18:59:16: Initialized locale ( en_GB )
18:59:16: Library Db Version 7
18:59:16: Library Paths:
18:59:16: /mnt/Music
18:59:17: Error: Could not create the replay gain object
```

Gstreamer backend:



```
[18:59:35]~/svn/guayadeque/Trunk $  guayadeque
18:59:52: Initialized locale ( en_GB )
18:59:52: Library Db Version 7
18:59:52: Library Paths:
18:59:52: /mnt/Music
18:59:53: Error: Could not create the replay gain object
```

EDIT: All the files I'm playing are ogg, flac doesn't work either

----------


## anonbeat

> I'm running both as user
> 
> xine-backend
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> [18:59:11]~/svn/guayadeque/Trunk $  guayadeque
> 18:59:16: Initialized locale ( en_GB )
> ...


Can you please check you have installed gstreamer0.10-plugins-base and gstreamer0.10-plugins-good ?

Thanks

----------


## anonbeat

With the latest svn revision you can move the main elements on the screen and create custom layouts.
see screenshots






Please let me know any problems with this changes. Its still halfway done.

Thanks

----------


## SuperSonic4

> Can you please check you have installed gstreamer0.10-plugins-base and gstreamer0.10-plugins-good ?
> 
> Thanks


It looks good but I'm gonna stick with amarok since I've finally got my sound working

edit: on second thoughts I'll test on the craptop


edit2: never mind, just noticed it updated just this minute XD

edit3: success

----------


## anonbeat

> It looks good but I'm gonna stick with amarok since I've finally got my sound working
> 
> edit: on second thoughts I'll test on the craptop


So you got the sound working or not ? sorry but dont understand what you meant

----------


## VastOne

Can I get a quick how-to on how to update Guayadeque via svn?

Is it as simple as a command line of: 



```
svn co https://guayadeque.svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/guayadeque guayadeque
```

Do I have to be in a specific directory?

Never having run a svn process I am eager to learn

----------


## anonbeat

> Can I get a quick how-to on how to update Guayadeque via svn?
> 
> Is it as simple as a command line of: 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> svn co https://guayadeque.svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/guayadeque guayadeque
> ```
> ...


For the first download that is the correct line

*svn co http://guayadeque.svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/guayadeque/Trunk guayadeque*

Once you have the first download to update to current svn version you need to just move into the guayadeque dir and do 

*svn update*

Dont need to be in a specific directory. Also the first time you build it you need to run 

*./build*

but after that you just need to do *make* and *make install* 

Hope this helps

----------


## SuperSonic4

> So you got the sound working or not ? sorry but dont understand what you meant


Yes, I did and now audio is playing, it's even showing in KMess!

edit: FYI I installed to /usr/local as is my preference

----------


## nothingspecial

Just built the latest and am happy to say I have not run across any issue.

Keep it up

 :Popcorn:

----------


## VastOne

I loaded my library of 8200 songs, a mix of 75% wma files and the rest mp3's

For titles in the library, I get maybe 300 showing the title of the song of all 8200 songs, and where there should be a title, it is blank.

I am guessing it is how it is reading the tags within the files but other apps (songbird, exaile) read them fine

----------


## anonbeat

> I loaded my library of 8200 songs, a mix of 75% wma files and the rest mp3's
> 
> For titles in the library, I get maybe 300 showing the title of the song of all 8200 songs, and where there should be a title, it is blank.
> 
> I am guessing it is how it is reading the tags within the files but other apps (songbird, exaile) read them fine


Can you send me one by email anonbeat at gmail dot com

Thanks

----------


## Jackelope King

I'm giving this a shot, but right out of the box, there are two small problems that are quickly apparent. Neither insurmountable or something that'd stop me from using the program, but problems that are (hopefully) easily fixable.

First, the method of adding your Music folder (or whichever directory you have your music saved into) through Preferences and then having to ask Guayadeque to update your library feels backwards to me. Shouldn't there be an option under Library to just do this in one place?

Second, you have to right-click and edit a song to rate it. Most other modern players allow you to edit the rating right there in the library or playlist GUI. Any chance that this is on the to-do list?

These concerns are based off the 0.2.3-1_amd64.deb off of your SourceForge page.

All told, very nice work. The interface is extremely nice. I was pretty sure I wouldn't find anything that could lure me away from Exaile at this point, and you're making me reconsider that.

----------


## VastOne

> Can you send me one by email anonbeat at gmail dot com
> 
> Thanks


As you wish...Just sent one that works fine and one that does not

----------


## VastOne

> I'm giving this a shot, but right out of the box, there are two small problems that are quickly apparent. Neither insurmountable or something that'd stop me from using the program, but problems that are (hopefully) easily fixable.
> 
> First, the method of adding your Music folder (or whichever directory you have your music saved into) through Preferences and then having to ask Guayadeque to update your library feels backwards to me. Shouldn't there be an option under Library to just do this in one place?


On this point, maybe I am not understanding your question, but under preferences you can tell it to update the library on start up.

And you can click it to update from the main library tab.  Were you wanting a right click update function?

----------


## VastOne

> Just built the latest and am happy to say I have not run across any issue.
> 
> Keep it up


Would you be so kind as to tell me your step by step process in how you did this?

It is my one area of weakness (among a billion more elsewhere  :Razz:  )

I promise I will take this knowledge and pass it along!

----------


## nothingspecial

```
sudo dpkg -r guayadeque 
  sudo apt-get install subversion build-essential cmake libwxgtk2.8-dev libtagc0-dev libsqlite3-dev libcurl4-openssl-dev libdbus-1-dev libgstreamer0.10-dev libflac-dev
  svn co http://guayadeque.svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/guayadeque/Trunk guayadeque
  cd guayadeque/
  ./build
  sudo make install
```

et voila  :Very Happy:

----------


## VastOne

> ```
> sudo apt-get install subversion build-essential cmake libwxgtk2.8-dev libtagc0-dev libsqlite3-dev libcurl4-openssl-dev libdbus-1-dev libgstreamer0.10-dev libmp4v2-dev libmp4v2-0
> ```
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> svn co http://guayadeque.svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/guayadeque/Trunk guayadeque
> ```
> ...


Wow fast!  Thank you...

But....

I got the following at the ./build step

checking for module 'flac'
--   package 'flac' not found
CMake Error at CMakeLists.txt:63 (MESSAGE):
  libflac not found!

I checked and I have libflac8 build 1.2.1-2build1 installed...

Is it needing a c++ codec?

----------


## Yellow Pasque

VastOne: For reading WMA (and Audible, MP4, RealMedia and WAV) tags, make sure you have the libtag-extras-dev package installed when building guayadeque.

----------


## VastOne

> VastOne: For reading WMA (and Audible, MP4, RealMedia and WAV) tags, make sure you have the libtag-extras-dev package installed when building guayadeque.


Thank you!

----------


## Jackelope King

> On this point, maybe I am not understanding your question, but under preferences you can tell it to update the library on start up.
> 
> And you can click it to update from the main library tab.  Were you wanting a right click update function?


No. What I meant was that the very first time you open the program and want to load your library, it takes two steps to do so, in two different menus. First you have to go to preferences. Then you exit out of that screen and go to "Update Library". Most other players have an option to just "import library" or "import music" in a single step when you use them for the first time.

So rather than a new user going Edit -> Preferences -> Library Tab and selecting a directory, and then going Library -> Update Library (two steps), they should be able to go Library -> Import Library in a single step.

And yes, I know you can set it to automatically update your library when you open the program. A good feature. But not what I meant when I asked for a one-step way to import your library  :Wink:

----------


## VastOne

> No. What I meant was that the very first time you open the program and want to load your library, it takes two steps to do so, in two different menus. First you have to go to preferences. Then you exit out of that screen and go to "Update Library". Most other players have an option to just "import library" or "import music" in a single step when you use them for the first time.
> 
> So rather than a new user going Edit -> Preferences -> Library Tab and selecting a directory, and then going Library -> Update Library (two steps), they should be able to go Library -> Import Library in a single step.
> 
> And yes, I know you can set it to automatically update your library when you open the program. A good feature. But not what I meant when I asked for a one-step way to import your library


Thanks for the clarity and I concur your request for this/these features are needed ones.

----------


## nothingspecial

Sorry, I tried to include everything but........anyway, does it work?

----------


## VastOne

> Sorry, I tried to include everything but........anyway, does it work?


No worries, but what did I miss in getting it right? Do I need the c++ codec flac library?

----------


## nothingspecial

I have these 2 packages related to flac and guayadeque builds.

libflac-dev                                     
libflac8 

install them and try again

----------


## Jackelope King

> Thanks for the clarity and I concur your request for this/these features are needed ones.


No problem. This project is already excellent, but from a relatively casual user's point of view, there are still some hiccups that I can see right at first start-up, and that's about the only thing I could contribute anyway.

----------


## nothingspecial

Oh yes,

and don`t forget to 

```
sudo dpkg -r guayadeque
```

 if you have the .deb installed first.

----------


## VastOne

> I have these 2 packages related to flac and guayadeque builds.
> 
> libflac-dev                                     
> libflac8 
> 
> install them and try again


libflac-dev was the key


Thanks!

----------


## VastOne

> Oh yes,
> 
> and don`t forget to 
> 
> ```
> sudo dpkg -r guayadeque
> ```
> 
>  if you have the .deb installed first.


Was this for me and if so at what stage do I run this?

Sorry for the ignorance.... :Confused:

----------


## anonbeat

> I'm giving this a shot, but right out of the box, there are two small problems that are quickly apparent. Neither insurmountable or something that'd stop me from using the program, but problems that are (hopefully) easily fixable.
> 
> First, the method of adding your Music folder (or whichever directory you have your music saved into) through Preferences and then having to ask Guayadeque to update your library feels backwards to me. Shouldn't there be an option under Library to just do this in one place?
> 
> Second, you have to right-click and edit a song to rate it. Most other modern players allow you to edit the rating right there in the library or playlist GUI. Any chance that this is on the to-do list?
> 
> These concerns are based off the 0.2.3-1_amd64.deb off of your SourceForge page.
> 
> All told, very nice work. The interface is extremely nice. I was pretty sure I wouldn't find anything that could lure me away from Exaile at this point, and you're making me reconsider that.


The ratings editing from the playlist or tracks listbox are already implemented in current svn version.

About the other is something that can be done very easily and as the menus are not final or something close to it. Dont forget this is under development and its at 0.2.3 version

Anyways Thank you for your comments I will note the add directory from menu feature request.

Thanks

----------


## nothingspecial

> Was this for me and if so at what stage do I run this?
> 
> Sorry for the ignorance....


Yes, sorry. That command removes the previously installed .deb package.
You`re supposed to run it *at least* before sudo make install.

If you`ve already built the latest svn one and have the deb still installed then, you could try it now. If anything goes wrong you can fix it.

----------


## Mr.Kappa

> Of course you can help with the translation. Grab the svn code and update the translation template by running ./buildt. The template is at po/guayadeque.pot
> Then you can use an app like gtranslator or poedit to do your translator.


If you explain it better on how to do it I can translate it in italian  :Capital Razz:

----------


## VastOne

> Yes, sorry. That command removes the previously installed .deb package.
> You`re supposed to run it *at least* before sudo make install.
> 
> If you`ve already built the latest svn one and have the deb still installed then, you could try it now. If anything goes wrong you can fix it.


Good read...I halted everything just before the sudo make install. I removed the deb, ran the install and now I am in like Flynn

I really appreciate your help! And I will take this knowledge as an valuable lesson and pass it along where I can

 :KDE Star:  and  :Popcorn:  for you!

----------


## nothingspecial

Sorry I didn`t mention it earlier. Phew  :Razz:

----------


## VastOne

With the brilliant help of nothingspecial, I was able to update to the latest svn 609.

When I start Guayadeque now this is what I get and I cannot find a way to open any other window panes

----------


## WannabeFantasma

Looks like a nice media player, might check it out!

----------


## SuperSonic4

> With the brilliant help of nothingspecial, I was able to update to the latest svn 609.
> 
> When I start Guayadeque now this is what I get and I cannot find a way to open any other window panes


Click on View and select a layout

----------


## Jackelope King

> The ratings editing from the playlist or tracks listbox are already implemented in current svn version.
> 
> About the other is something that can be done very easily and as the menus are not final or something close to it. Dont forget this is under development and its at 0.2.3 version
> 
> Anyways Thank you for your comments I will note the add directory from menu feature request.
> 
> Thanks


So... telepathic or time-traveler?  :Wink: 

Anyway, thanks again. It's always great to see a developer listening so closely to users. Kudos, my friend.

----------


## nothingspecial

> With the brilliant help of nothingspecial, I was able to update to the latest svn 609.
> 
> When I start Guayadeque now this is what I get and I cannot find a way to open any other window panes


Move your pointer to just under the bit that says library etc and drag it down  :Wink:

----------


## VastOne

> Click on View and select a layout


I have no choices to select. What I did do was select a new layout which ahd me save a name to the layout.  I then opened that one and got all the panes back again but everything is scrunched (yes I did use scrunch here at the forums) up and I can then pull the panes to the areas I want them but the now playing section that was always to the right is permanent at the bottom. See attachment

This is all info only, nothing stooping me from continuing to use this great app

----------


## VastOne

> Move your pointer to just under the bit that says library etc and drag it down


I did catch that...Thanks!

BTW 

@ UncleSpellBinder

Did you see the Stop button!

----------


## VastOne

> so... Telepathic or time-traveler? 
> 
> anyway, thanks again. It's always great to see a developer listening so closely to users. Kudos, my friend.


+ 100000000001000100010101011

----------


## VastOne

Information - 

1sr

When loading the view that I want in svn 609 - after pulling all the panes to the area that I want, it does not retain this info upon an exit and restart meaning I have to set it up again

2nd 

Before I moved to 609 my 8316 files updated or loaded in a little over a minute.  It is now taking 5 minutes just to load 20-25 which means at this pace it will be sometime tomorrow night before it is done

3rd

I tried the libtag-extras-dev addition that Temüjin suggested for reading tags and it does not seem to help. But it may be the reason that my issue number 2 is happening so I am going to disable the libtag extras and see if it loads as fast as it did before

----------


## anonbeat

> If you explain it better on how to do it I can translate it in italian


There is already a Italian translation. You can take a look at it and if you find something wrong edit it. Go to the po/it/ directory and edit with poedit (for example) the guayadeque.po file

Thanks

----------


## anonbeat

> Information - 
> 
> 1sr
> 
> When loading the view that I want in svn 609 - after pulling all the panes to the area that I want, it does not retain this info upon an exit and restart meaning I have to set it up again
> 
> 2nd 
> 
> Before I moved to 609 my 8316 files updated or loaded in a little over a minute.  It is now taking 5 minutes just to load 20-25 which means at this pace it will be sometime tomorrow night before it is done
> ...


Im working in the gui docking right now. I will look more closely at your issues asap. 

Thanks

----------


## anonbeat

> With the brilliant help of nothingspecial, I was able to update to the latest svn 609.
> 
> When I start Guayadeque now this is what I get and I cannot find a way to open any other window panes


Try this
cp /usr/share/guayadeque/guayadeque.default.conf ~/.guayadeque/guayadeque.conf

Then configure again your library path (sorry) and the preferences you want it from the preferences dialog.

Now it should appears in the Load Layout menu few options. Select for example 'Player on Left'

Let me know if that dont work

greets

----------


## VastOne

> Try this
> cp /usr/share/guayadeque/guayadeque.default.conf ~/.guayadeque/guayadeque.conf
> 
> Then configure again your library path (sorry) and the preferences you want it from the preferences dialog.
> 
> Now it should appears in the Load Layout menu few options. Select for example 'Player on Left'
> 
> Let me know if that dont work
> 
> greets


This did work Anonbeat

Thanks!

Not worried about the other issues as I know you have your hands full

----------


## Nanday

¿¿Guayadeque?? Nice valley... And even nicer spring water there, it's a pity that nowadays it is not open to everyone.

Now, talking about the player... It looks very nice, I was searching for a Rythmbox/Exaile/Banshee like player, but none of them seemed to fit right. Cover art was my main gripe, one displayed covers too small, the other didn't fetch the right cover, and so on.

I have just installed it, so I'll provide feedback as soon as I use it more. And I think that we'll understand each other quite well... ¡Chacho! ¡Un desarrollador de aquí! ¡Qué pasote!  :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink: 

P.S.: to non-canarian speakers, here's a rough translation: Guy! A developer nearby! How cool!

----------


## chaopoch

There are too many posts to read all of them, so please forgive me if I ask the same question that ever been asked,

1. What does Guayadeque mean?

2. Can you add the support of Chinese lyric? there are lots of Chinese lyric websites available, here are two for your reference,

http://mp3.sogou.com/
http://ttplayer.qianqian.com/

3. Where does Guayadeque store the lyrics?

4. Can you make Guayadeque to fetch the lyrics in ~/lyrics?

5. Will Guayadeque support dynamic lyrics?



Finally, I like Guayadeque very much, it is excellent.

----------


## anonbeat

> There are too many posts to read all of them, so please forgive me if I ask the same question that ever been asked,
> 
> 1. What does Guayadeque mean?
> 
> 2. Can you add the support of Chinese lyric? there are lots of Chinese lyric websites available, here are two for your reference,
> 
> http://mp3.sogou.com/
> http://ttplayer.qianqian.com/
> 
> ...


You should read all posts as there are good bits of information spread all over them. The most important one is the 1st where I add what have been done in the project and some usseful information.

To know what guayadeque means see post #58 of this thread by Uncle Spellbinder (Thanks Uncle)

To add support to chinese lyrics I will need help on your side as I now nothing of chinese but I can add it to the list.

The lyrics are stored inside the mp3, ogg, flac, wma files

I can surely add the option to grab the lyrics to directory and dynamic lyrics support but will need to wait for now. But I note it.

Thank you for your help

----------


## Mr.Kappa

The italian translation looks very good!! If you need any help in the future with the translations I'm available!  :Wink: 


ps My compliments for Guayadeque player!

----------


## Uncle Spellbinder

> ```
> sudo apt-get install subversion build-essential cmake libwxgtk2.8-dev libtagc0-dev libsqlite3-dev libcurl4-openssl-dev libdbus-1-dev libgstreamer0.10-dev libmp4v2-dev libmp4v2-0
> ```
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> svn co http://guayadeque.svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/guayadeque/Trunk guayadeque
> ```
> ...




Haven't done this before. I've been basically using PPA repos to get things not in Ubuntu repos. So bare with me. 

I've gotten to *./build*. And nothing happens. Is something suppose to go before *./build*? I get the following...



```
unclespellbinder@wombat:~$ ./build
bash: ./build: No such file or directory
```

----------


## nothingspecial

That`s because I didn`t put the cd in - sorry

As luck would have it I`v just built it on my netbook. Ignore the preceding and do this. I`t`ll take less than 10 mins


```
   sudo dpkg -r guayadeque 
   sudo apt-get install subversion build-essential cmake libwxgtk2.8-dev libtagc0-dev libsqlite3-dev libcurl4-openssl-dev libdbus-1-dev libgstreamer0.10-dev libflac-dev
   svn co http://guayadeque.svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/guayadeque/Trunk guayadeque
   cd guayadeque/
   ./build
   sudo make install
```

----------


## VastOne

> Haven't done this before. I've been basically using PPA repos to get things not in Ubuntu repos. So bare with me. 
> 
> I've gotten to *./build*. And nothing happens. Is something suppose to go before *./build*? I get the following...
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> unclespellbinder@wombat:~$ ./build
> bash: ./build: No such file or directory
> ```


Did you go to the Guayadeque directory to do this?  

Also make sure you have libflac-dev installed also as that was one I needed that was not originally listed and also make sure you run sudo dpkg -r guayadeque just before you do the final sudo make install

Hope this helps

----------


## VastOne

> That`s because I didn`t put the cd in - sorry
> 
> As luck would have it I`v just built it on my netbook. Ignore the preceding and do this. I`t`ll take less than 10 mins
> 
> 
> ```
>    sudo dpkg -r guayadeque 
>    sudo apt-get install subversion build-essential cmake libwxgtk2.8-dev libtagc0-dev libsqlite3-dev libcurl4-openssl-dev libdbus-1-dev libgstreamer0.10-dev libflac-dev
>    svn co http://guayadeque.svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/guayadeque/Trunk guayadeque
> ...


Brilliant!  :Popcorn: 

Well done nothingspecial

----------


## VastOne

> That`s because I didn`t put the cd in - sorry
> 
> As luck would have it I`v just built it on my netbook. Ignore the preceding and do this. I`t`ll take less than 10 mins
> 
> 
> ```
>    sudo dpkg -r guayadeque 
>    sudo apt-get install subversion build-essential cmake libwxgtk2.8-dev libtagc0-dev libsqlite3-dev libcurl4-openssl-dev libdbus-1-dev libgstreamer0.10-dev libflac-dev
>    svn co http://guayadeque.svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/guayadeque/Trunk guayadeque
> ...


nothingspecial

I notice that svn 614 is now available.  Since I have ran this once, all I should need to do now is run everything but the apt-get install line correct? Or is there another easier process now that I have once run it?

----------


## Uncle Spellbinder

So, this is the order...



```
svn co http://guayadeque.svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/guayadeque/Trunk guayadeque
```



```
cd guayadeque/
```



```
./build
```



```
sudo make install
```


Doing it now.  :Very Happy:

----------


## nothingspecial

> nothingspecial
> 
> I notice that svn 614 is now available.  Since I have ran this once, all I should need to do now is run everything but the apt-get install line correct? Or is there another easier process now that I have once run it?




```
cd guayadeque
svn update
make clean 
sudo make install
```

Just give me a minute to do this myself, I`ll let you know if there are no problems.

----------


## Uncle Spellbinder

Seems all is ok. Except I can't seem to change the layout. Saw this...



> Move your pointer to just under the bit that says library etc and drag it down


Doesn't work.  :Think:

----------


## nothingspecial

> Seems all is ok. Except I can't seem to change the layout. Saw this...
> 
> 
> Doesn't work.


You had me going for a minute there. 

Click on view

Uncheck a couple of the boxes, then check them again. When the tabs (library, lastfm etc appear) you`ll be able to drag it down then.

New version built fine apart fro that from what I can tell.

Hehe, you thought you were testing a music player when really it was a lesson in building apps from source using subversion  :Razz: 

Anyway, I`m loving it. Not played music through a gui for a long time, this has made me change my mind.

----------


## VastOne

> Hehe, you thought you were testing a music player when really it was a lesson in building apps from source using subversion 
> 
> Anyway, I`m loving it. Not played music through a gui for a long time, this has made me change my mind.



You cannot begin to understand the value of these lessons in building apps.  I learn more through these processes of 'doing' than in any other format of education and in the process get to help a developer with a great product.

Thanks to both of you!

----------


## VastOne

> Seems all is ok. Except I can't seem to change the layout. Saw this...
> 
> 
> Doesn't work.


See message 112 above...Did the trick for me

----------


## Uncle Spellbinder

> You had me going for a minute there. 
> 
> Click on view
> 
> Uncheck a couple of the boxes, then check them again. When the tabs (library, lastfm etc appear) you`ll be able to drag it down then.


Thanks, that worked! Still a bit confusing, but that's the point of testing.  :Very Happy: 






> Hehe, you thought you were testing a music player when really it was a lesson in building apps from source using subversion


Just an added bonus. And THANKS! :Wink:

----------


## VastOne

I had an email discussion with anonbeat that is relevant here.  

I have several files that the tag info is not being read and as a result, I have thousands of blank files in my lists. For me, one of the best options in Winamp in the MS world and Amarok here was a view to list by file name and location.  I have encouraged that view to be implemented as I have little need for tags but want to scroll to my files in a file name format and know that they are there

Just FYI

----------


## anonbeat

> I had an email discussion with anonbeat that is relevant here.  
> 
> I have several files that the tag info is not being read and as a result, I have thousands of blank files in my lists. For me, one of the best options in Winamp in the MS world and Amarok here was a view to list by file name and location.  I have encouraged that view to be implemented as I have little need for tags but want to scroll to my files in a file name format and know that they are there
> 
> Just FYI


You should also consider try esytag as it can take the elements you tell from filename and save them into the file as id3 tags.

Its a litle confusing at first but once you get the idea about how it works its very easy.

----------


## anonbeat

If you was using guayadeque before I added the layouts there is not configuration saved about the layours. You can just edit the file under ~/.guayadeque/guayadeque.conf and add there this at the end for example



```
[Layouts]
Name0=Player at Right
Name1=Player at Left
Name2=Player at Top
Name3=Player at Bottom
Name4=Last.fm and Lyics at Right
Data0=layout2|name=Player;caption=;state=768;dir=5;layer=0;row=0;pos=0;prop=100000;bestw=368;besth=191;minw=-1;minh=-1;maxw=-1;maxh=-1;floatx=-1;floaty=-1;floatw=-1;floath=-1|name=Selector;caption=;state=956;dir=4;layer=0;row=0;pos=0;prop=100000;bestw=20;besth=20;minw=-1;minh=-1;maxw=-1;maxh=-1;floatx=-1;floaty=-1;floatw=-1;floath=-1|dock_size(5,0,0)=244|dock_size(4,0,0)=854|
Data1=layout2|name=Player;caption=;state=768;dir=5;layer=0;row=0;pos=0;prop=100000;bestw=368;besth=191;minw=-1;minh=-1;maxw=-1;maxh=-1;floatx=-1;floaty=-1;floatw=-1;floath=-1|name=Selector;caption=;state=956;dir=2;layer=0;row=0;pos=0;prop=100000;bestw=20;besth=20;minw=-1;minh=-1;maxw=-1;maxh=-1;floatx=-1;floaty=-1;floatw=-1;floath=-1|dock_size(5,0,0)=370|dock_size(2,0,0)=937|
Data2=layout2|name=Player;caption=;state=768;dir=5;layer=0;row=0;pos=0;prop=100000;bestw=368;besth=191;minw=-1;minh=-1;maxw=-1;maxh=-1;floatx=-1;floaty=-1;floatw=-1;floath=-1|name=Selector;caption=;state=956;dir=3;layer=0;row=0;pos=0;prop=100000;bestw=20;besth=20;minw=-1;minh=-1;maxw=-1;maxh=-1;floatx=-1;floaty=-1;floatw=-1;floath=-1|dock_size(5,0,0)=370|dock_size(3,0,0)=456|
Data3=layout2|name=Player;caption=;state=768;dir=5;layer=0;row=0;pos=0;prop=100000;bestw=368;besth=191;minw=-1;minh=-1;maxw=-1;maxh=-1;floatx=-1;floaty=-1;floatw=-1;floath=-1|name=Selector;caption=;state=956;dir=1;layer=0;row=0;pos=0;prop=100000;bestw=20;besth=20;minw=-1;minh=-1;maxw=-1;maxh=-1;floatx=-1;floaty=-1;floatw=-1;floath=-1|dock_size(5,0,0)=347|dock_size(1,0,0)=466|
Data4=layout2|name=Player;caption=;state=768;dir=5;layer=0;row=0;pos=0;prop=100000;bestw=368;besth=191;minw=-1;minh=-1;maxw=-1;maxh=-1;floatx=-1;floaty=-1;floatw=-1;floath=-1|name=Selector;caption=;state=956;dir=2;layer=0;row=0;pos=0;prop=100000;bestw=20;besth=20;minw=-1;minh=-1;maxw=-1;maxh=-1;floatx=-1;floaty=-1;floatw=-1;floath=-1|dock_size(5,0,0)=370|dock_size(2,0,0)=1062|
Tabs0=09b186804b6816e80050910000000002=*0,1,2,3,4,5@layout2|name=dummy;caption=;state=2098174;dir=3;layer=0;row=0;pos=0;prop=100000;bestw=426;besth=444;minw=426;minh=444;maxw=-1;maxh=-1;floatx=-1;floaty=-1;floatw=-1;floath=-1|name=09b186804b6816e80050910000000002;caption=;state=2098172;dir=5;layer=0;row=0;pos=0;prop=100000;bestw=200;besth=200;minw=-1;minh=-1;maxw=-1;maxh=-1;floatx=-1;floaty=-1;floatw=-1;floath=-1|dock_size(5,0,0)=20|
Tabs1=0a5434204b681ad00014c08000000002=*0,1,2,3,4,5@layout2|name=dummy;caption=;state=2098174;dir=3;layer=0;row=0;pos=0;prop=100000;bestw=467;besth=444;minw=467;minh=444;maxw=-1;maxh=-1;floatx=-1;floaty=-1;floatw=-1;floath=-1|name=0a5434204b681ad00014c08000000002;caption=;state=2098172;dir=5;layer=0;row=0;pos=0;prop=100000;bestw=200;besth=200;minw=-1;minh=-1;maxw=-1;maxh=-1;floatx=-1;floaty=-1;floatw=-1;floath=-1|dock_size(5,0,0)=20|
Tabs2=092acb484b681c5000144b5000000002=*0,1,2,3,4,5@layout2|name=dummy;caption=;state=2098174;dir=3;layer=0;row=0;pos=0;prop=100000;bestw=577;besth=227;minw=577;minh=227;maxw=-1;maxh=-1;floatx=-1;floaty=-1;floatw=-1;floath=-1|name=092acb484b681c5000144b5000000002;caption=;state=2098172;dir=5;layer=0;row=0;pos=0;prop=100000;bestw=200;besth=200;minw=-1;minh=-1;maxw=-1;maxh=-1;floatx=-1;floaty=-1;floatw=-1;floath=-1|dock_size(5,0,0)=202|
Tabs3=0a0ef6804b68245f0033932000000002=*0,1,2,3,4,5@layout2|name=dummy;caption=;state=2098174;dir=3;layer=0;row=0;pos=0;prop=100000;bestw=577;besth=232;minw=577;minh=232;maxw=-1;maxh=-1;floatx=-1;floaty=-1;floatw=-1;floath=-1|name=0a0ef6804b68245f0033932000000002;caption=;state=2098172;dir=5;layer=0;row=0;pos=0;prop=100000;bestw=200;besth=200;minw=-1;minh=-1;maxw=-1;maxh=-1;floatx=-1;floaty=-1;floatw=-1;floath=-1|dock_size(5,0,0)=202|
Tabs4=017c2c004b68b3bd000f1b3000000002=*0,1|015396004b68b42d0062b97000000003=+2|02f5dc004b68b42f0065c6b000000004=+3@layout2|name=dummy;caption=;state=2098174;dir=3;layer=0;row=0;pos=0;prop=100000;bestw=180;besth=180;minw=180;minh=180;maxw=-1;maxh=-1;floatx=-1;floaty=-1;floatw=-1;floath=-1|name=017c2c004b68b3bd000f1b3000000002;caption=;state=2098172;dir=5;layer=0;row=0;pos=0;prop=100000;bestw=200;besth=200;minw=-1;minh=-1;maxw=-1;maxh=-1;floatx=-1;floaty=-1;floatw=-1;floath=-1|name=015396004b68b42d0062b97000000003;caption=;state=2098172;dir=2;layer=0;row=1;pos=0;prop=100000;bestw=530;besth=464;minw=-1;minh=-1;maxw=-1;maxh=-1;floatx=-1;floaty=-1;floatw=-1;floath=-1|name=02f5dc004b68b42f0065c6b000000004;caption=;state=2098172;dir=2;layer=0;row=1;pos=1;prop=100000;bestw=180;besth=180;minw=-1;minh=-1;maxw=-1;maxh=-1;floatx=-1;floaty=-1;floatw=-1;floath=-1|dock_size(5,0,0)=20|dock_size(2,0,1)=532|
```

Thanks for your help and sorry for not explain all this details. Keep in mind this is halfway done

----------


## VastOne

> You should also consider try esytag as it can take the elements you tell from filename and save them into the file as id3 tags.
> 
> Its a litle confusing at first but once you get the idea about how it works its very easy.


Ok I will look into it, Thanks Dev-Master Anonbeat

----------


## nothingspecial

> If you was using guayadeque before I added the layouts there is not configuration saved about the layours. You can just edit the file under ~/.guayadeque/guayadeque.conf and add there this at the end for example
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> [Layouts]
> Name0=Player at Right
> Name1=Player at Left
> Name2=Player at Top
> ...


Ah, that`s better. Thanks  :Very Happy:

----------


## anonbeat

> I use streamtuner for my Shoutcast and other stream searches. Within Shoutcast you simply tell it what program to start the stream with.
> 
> I tried this same with your app but it will not load
> 
> Can you look into this and try to allow this access? 
> 
> Streamtuner is a very popular app with many users.
> 
> Without this capability, I will stick with Exaile until it is a function within Guayadeque
> ...


In revision 615 this should be working. Let me know if you find any problem loading radios from web pages or command line.

I guess you have no reason now to use exaile  :Smile: 

Thanks

----------


## VastOne

> In revision 615 this should be working. Let me know if you find any problem loading radios from web pages or command line.
> 
> I guess you have no reason now to use exaile 
> 
> Thanks


lol, I have not used it since you got me going on this great new app!

I am building 615 now and will let you know as soon as it is done

Thanks!

----------


## nothingspecial

Any objections if I post this in the cafe at some point tonight (I`m dealing with kids at the moment).

Might get a few more users.

----------


## anonbeat

> Any objections if I post this in the cafe at some point tonight (I`m dealing with kids at the moment).
> 
> Might get a few more users.


Of course not!! Thank you very much

----------


## VastOne

> In revision 615 this should be working. Let me know if you find any problem loading radios from web pages or command line.
> 
> I guess you have no reason now to use exaile 
> 
> Thanks


It worked..  Guayadeque loaded with the stream loaded but did not auto start the stream, I had to do that and that is fine...I tested it further by adding multiple streams and it puts all of them in a playlist.

Well Done sir!

----------


## anonbeat

> It worked..  Guayadeque loaded with the stream loaded but did not auto start the stream, I had to do that and that is fine...I tested it further by adding multiple streams and it puts all of them in a playlist.
> 
> Well Done sir!


It did not autostart because you were already listening to something else? or the app started loading the streams ?

----------


## VastOne

> It did not autostart because you were already listening to something else? or the app started loading the streams ?


It did not autostart from any position.  I have streamtuner set to open guayadeque and it does this fine but it does not autostart the stream.

If I am listening to a stream or song in guayadeque and launch another stream from streamtuner it does what it should do and append the new stream to the current playlist

----------


## anonbeat

> It did not autostart from any position.  I have streamtuner set to open guayadeque and it does this fine but it does not autostart the stream.
> 
> If I am listening to a stream or song in guayadeque and launch another stream from streamtuner it does what it should do and append the new stream to the current playlist


That is correct but if guayadeque was not running and you load it it should start playing the track. Can you verify this?

Thanks

----------


## VastOne

> That is correct but if guayadeque was not running and you load it it should start playing the track. Can you verify this?
> 
> Thanks


It does not. Confirmed.   Guayadeque does load up and the stream is in the playlist but it does not autostart the stream/track. I then start the stream with a double click or the play button

----------


## anonbeat

> It does not. Confirmed.   Guayadeque does load up and the stream is in the playlist but it does not autostart the stream/track. I then start the stream with a double click or the play button


Are you using gnome, kde, something else? here Im using gnome and the stream is played fine when the app is started from shoutcast

----------


## VastOne

> Are you using gnome, kde, something else? here Im using gnome and the stream is played fine when the app is started from shoutcast


using gnome.  What start string parameters are you using in streamtuner? mine is guayadeque %q wich is the default parameter.

Or are you just starting it from shoutcast.com?

I just tried it directly form the shoutcast web site with the same results, it loads the stream-track but does not auto start...

I am good with this...Not a big issue to dble click it once it is there

----------


## Luke has no name

Several things:

1) Consider renaming the player, or advertising it as "Guaya" or something memorable.

2) Consider making the startup splash image a little more 'slick' looking, if you or a friend has graphical talent. The current splash looks a little 1998.

3) Get this submitted to be in the official repos, or make a ppa that people can add and get automatic updates. 

_____________________________________

Also, a potential bug/missing feature: On the library view, where the Artist/Album/Genre boxes are present, I don't know how to add those boxes back if I've closed some.

----------


## anonbeat

> Several things:
> 
> 1) Consider renaming the player, or advertising it as "Guaya" or something memorable.
> 
> 2) Consider making the startup splash image a little more 'slick' looking, if you or a friend has graphical talent. The current splash looks a little 1998.
> 
> 3) Get this submitted to be in the official repos, or make a ppa that people can add and get automatic updates. 
> 
> _____________________________________
> ...


Thank you for your comments. You installed the svn version and its a development in progress version. I will add this functionality asap. Right now working on it.
If you have a graphic talented friend tell him to send me an email. 

Thanks again

----------


## anonbeat

> Also, a potential bug/missing feature: On the library view, where the Artist/Album/Genre boxes are present, I don't know how to add those boxes back if I've closed some.


Check now with latest svn version.

Thanks

----------


## VastOne

> Are you using gnome, kde, something else? here Im using gnome and the stream is played fine when the app is started from shoutcast


Working further with anonbeat and viewing his configuration at 

http://sourceforge.net/apps/gallery/...p?g2_itemId=22

we were able to resolve this by turning off the splash screen on start up.  

Once the splash screen was disabled the buffering was able to proceed and the pls  auto started,

Thank you anonbeat for your perseverance on this

Edit

anonbeat fixed this in svn 623..It works now and loads even faster

Great work Anon!

----------


## anonbeat

> Working further with anonbeat and viewing his configuration at 
> 
> http://sourceforge.net/apps/gallery/...p?g2_itemId=22
> 
> we were able to resolve this by turning off the splash screen on start up.  
> 
> Once the splash screen was disabled the buffering was able to proceed and the pls  auto started,
> 
> Thank you anonbeat for your perseverance on this


This have been fixed in svn revision 623

Thanks VastOne for all your help in this issue

----------


## Uncle Spellbinder

Using version 623 -

Noticing odd behavior when switching views. 

Player on bottom:


Player on top:

----------


## anonbeat

> Using version 623 -
> 
> Noticing odd behavior when switching views. 
> 
> Player on bottom:
> 
> 
> Player on top:


That is happening because there is not enough space to show everything. Drag the separator to give more space and the issue will go.

I will try to set min sizes where its needed.

BTW this was a feature you requested. Are you happy on how its impleneted?

Thanks

----------


## Uncle Spellbinder

> That is happening because there is not enough space to show everything. Drag the separator to give more space and the issue will go.
> 
> I will try to set min sizes where its needed.
> 
> BTW this was a feature you requested. Are you happy on how its impleneted?
> 
> Thanks


Thanks anonbeat. And yes, I like how it's implemented. The only kinks I've run across are the images above. Why I didn't realize to drag the separator is beyond me.  :Smile:   But the implementation is quite nice.

And the stop button made me very happy as well.  :Wink:

----------


## Uncle Spellbinder

One suggestion, though. Maybe the "filters" section could be separated from the player. As it is now, moving the player to top, bottom, right or left also moves the "filters". Seems moving the player alone might make more sense. As well as a bit more streamlined. 

Just a thought.

----------


## VastOne

> And the stop button made me very happy as well.



 :Razz:   I knew this would raise your approval rating!

----------


## dartmusic

I must admit that I've been too busy and gunshy to load the SVN versions, but am quite excited that anonbeat has taken our feedback to heart.  

I second the idea of a PPA.  Would make staying on top of updates easier.

Also, I have been meaning to mention that I can't sign into last.fm via Guayadeque.  The icon on the bottom right stays grey and none of the tracks I play are scrobbled.  This definitely works on other players, so I know it's not my account.  

Lastly, have you thought about adding support for USB Mass Storage devices?  This is really the only missing function for me to use Guayadeque as my sole music player.  That and tweaking the dynamic playlist function.  :Wink:  

Thanks again.  I hope to load the latest SVN this weekend and will give feedback.

----------


## Uncle Spellbinder

Just showing off...




*Click Image To Enlarge:*

----------


## anonbeat

> I must admit that I've been too busy and gunshy to load the SVN versions, but am quite excited that anonbeat has taken our feedback to heart.  
> 
> I second the idea of a PPA.  Would make staying on top of updates easier.
> 
> Also, I have been meaning to mention that I can't sign into last.fm via Guayadeque.  The icon on the bottom right stays grey and none of the tracks I play are scrobbled.  This definitely works on other players, so I know it's not my account.  
> 
> Lastly, have you thought about adding support for USB Mass Storage devices?  This is really the only missing function for me to use Guayadeque as my sole music player.  That and tweaking the dynamic playlist function.  
> 
> Thanks again.  I hope to load the latest SVN this weekend and will give feedback.


Can you explain more in deatil about that requests? what do you mean with support mass storage devices? and for tweaking dynamic playlist you mean smart play mode? Its been fixed and nobody complained about that since that.

----------


## Uncle Spellbinder

> have you thought about adding support for USB Mass Storage devices?  This is really the only missing function for me to use Guayadeque as my sole music player.


I'd be curious to know what you mean here as well. USB Mass Storage devices are generally external hard drives, are they not?

----------


## anonbeat

> Just showing off...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Click Image To Enlarge:*


I would love to have that music collection (for testing purposes only of course  :Wink:  )

----------


## dartmusic

A USB Mass Storage device is a standard classification that usually (possibly always?) refers to a type of portable music player.  It would be/should be one of the easiest to support and is the most widely used for players made my companies other than Apple.  I have a Google Nexus One and this is one of the ways that music is transferred to the device.  Rhythmbox doesn't actually support Mass Storage devices, though if you put an .is_audio_player file in the root of your SD card, it will recognize it and it will transcode to whatever file formats you list in that file as necessary.  For example, I have mp3 and m4a listed as the only file types that the player will handle (I have no oggs in my collection).  Whenever I drag a track or album in FLAC format, it will automatically transcode it to mp3.  Also, based on specifications in the .is_audio_player file Rhythmbox (again only as an example) will create as needed, Artist and Album subfolders to hold the files, as appropriate.  

Here is an example (not mine):
audio_folders=Music/,Recordings/
folder_depth=2
output_formats=audio/ogg,audio/wav,audio/flac,audio/mp3,audio/wma,audio/ape,audio/aa,video/svid,video/wmv,video/divx
playlist_format=audio/x-mpegurl
playlist_path=Playlists/

Taking this one step further, Banshee will also copy album art files (such as folder.jpg) to the appropriate format (for Android the appropriate format is AlbumArt.jpg).  I have specified this in my .is_audio_player file, but Rhythmbox doesn't do anything with it, making it unusable for tracks that do not have embedded art.  Unfortunately Banshee is punishingly slow with large collections and often simply hangs and has to be killed.  

I'm not sure how far you want to take Guayadeque, but this functionality would be welcomed by many, I think, especially with a player as flexible and FAST as this.  

As for the smart play mode, I haven't loaded the SVN yet, so I haven't been able to test that functionality.  Though, looking at Uncle Spellbinder's screenshots, I'm DYING TO!

Also, I still can't seem to actually log into last.fm from Guayadeque.  Has anyone else reported this problem?

Thanks!




> Can you explain more in deatil about that requests? what do you mean with support mass storage devices? and for tweaking dynamic playlist you mean smart play mode? Its been fixed and nobody complained about that since that.

----------


## Uncle Spellbinder

> ...I still can't seem to actually log into last.fm from Guayadeque.  Has anyone else reported this problem?
> 
> Thanks!


Now that you mention it, I had no problem using the login page Guayadeque's preferences, but it doesn't seem to be scrobbling at all.

----------


## anonbeat

> A USB Mass Storage device is a standard classification that usually (possibly always?) refers to a type of portable music player.  It would be/should be one of the easiest to support and is the most widely used for players made my companies other than Apple.  I have a Google Nexus One and this is one of the ways that music is transferred to the device.  Rhythmbox doesn't actually support Mass Storage devices, though if you put an .is_audio_player file in the root of your SD card, it will recognize it and it will transcode to whatever file formats you list in that file as necessary.  For example, I have mp3 and m4a listed as the only file types that the player will handle (I have no oggs in my collection).  Whenever I drag a track or album in FLAC format, it will automatically transcode it to mp3.  Also, based on specifications in the .is_audio_player file Rhythmbox (again only as an example) will create as needed, Artist and Album subfolders to hold the files, as appropriate.  
> 
> Here is an example (not mine):
> audio_folders=Music/,Recordings/
> folder_depth=2
> output_formats=audio/ogg,audio/wav,audio/flac,audio/mp3,audio/wma,audio/ape,audio/aa,video/svid,video/wmv,video/divx
> playlist_format=audio/x-mpegurl
> playlist_path=Playlists/
> 
> ...


Well for now you can use the option 'Copy to...'. You can specify the filename format you want to be used when copying to the device. With that a selection of tracks will be copied to the destination you choose with the filename format specified in Preferences -> Copy To

About last.fm IM taking a look at it right now

----------


## VastOne

> Just showing off...


Say Uncle, what format is your music in? Primarily mp3?

----------


## Uncle Spellbinder

> Say Uncle, what format is your music in? Primarily mp3?


All mp3's @ 320

----------


## VastOne

> All mp3's @ 320


Did you ever need to convert any to this format and if you did what app have you used?  

I have a bunch of wma files I want to convert but I am not finding a decent conversion process and I am getting to the point of chucking them all and starting over.

The main issue I am dealing with is tag files and apps such as easy tag do not handle wma.

Just curious and thanks!

----------


## Uncle Spellbinder

I dual-boot Windows and Ubuntu. I use Total Audio Converter to convert Flac, Ogg and windows media. Tag & Rename if I need to tag files. iTunes is good for tagging as well. I've not found anything as easy to use in Ubuntu as the 2 windows apps I use.

----------


## nothingspecial

> Did you ever need to convert any to this format and if you did what app have you used?  
> 
> I have a bunch of wma files I want to convert but I am not finding a decent conversion process and I am getting to the point of chucking them all and starting over.
> 
> The main issue I am dealing with is tag files and apps such as easy tag do not handle wma.
> 
> Just curious and thanks!


Try soundkonverter.

----------


## VastOne

> I dual-boot Windows and Ubuntu. I use Total Audio Converter to convert Flac, Ogg and windows media. Tag & Rename if I need to tag files. iTunes is good for tagging as well. I've not found anything as easy to use in Ubuntu as the 2 windows apps I use.


I had surmised just about the same.

This is where a folder view would be great as it would just show my files and I could play them. As it is now I have 7800 files the Guayadeque shows as a blank file so I have to use something else to play them. I wonder how Amarok and Exaile can "see" these same files and lists them

Thank you

----------


## dartmusic

Actually, when I've run into WMA issues in the past and they were files that I couldn't easily re-rip, I converted them to FLAC.  In theory, they're not necessarily losing any quality from the WMAs (such as would happen if you went from WMA to MP3).  And, I use Soundconverter for most of my transcoding and it works like a charm.

Also, the CDDB lookups in EasyTag are actually pretty slick and usually at least 90% correct, in my experience.  The prog is a little clunky, but still easier than rebooting or opening a VM for me, at least.

Also, the last.fm thing:  I can "successfully" log in, but I'm not actually logged in.  The icon (in the last .deb) in the bottom right corner shouldn't be greyed out if you're logged in, I would assume.  And nothing is scrobbling.




> I had surmised just about the same.
> 
> This is where a folder view would be great as it would just show my files and I could play them. As it is now I have 7800 files the Guayadeque shows as a blank file so I have to use something else to play them. I wonder how Amarok and Exaile can "see" these same files and lists them
> 
> Thank you

----------


## Yellow Pasque

VastOne: to clarify, you installed libtag-extras-dev and built guayadeque and it still can't read your .wma? According to taglib site, WMA support was added in version 1.6 http://developer.kde.org/~wheeler/taglib.html

BTW, converting from one lossy format to another (e.g. wma -> mp3) isn't ideal for audio quality.

----------


## VastOne

> Actually, when I've run into WMA issues in the past and they were files that I couldn't easily re-rip, I converted them to FLAC.  In theory, they're not necessarily losing any quality from the WMAs (such as would happen if you went from WMA to MP3).  And, I use Soundconverter for most of my transcoding and it works like a charm.
> 
> Also, the CDDB lookups in EasyTag are actually pretty slick and usually at least 90% correct, in my experience.  The prog is a little clunky, but still easier than rebooting or opening a VM for me, at least.


What do you use to convert them to flac?

Regarding EasyTag, I need to take a harder look at it as I must be missing how it works because it does not seem to be doing what I tell it to do.

----------


## VastOne

> VastOne: to clarify, you installed libtag-extras-dev and built guayadeque and it still can't read your .wma? According to taglib site, WMA support was added in version 1.6 http://developer.kde.org/~wheeler/taglib.html
> 
> BTW, converting from one lossy format to another (e.g. wma -> mp3) isn't ideal for audio quality.


Temüjin

I did install the libtag-extras-dev and it does not read the wma files although I have not rebooted since then, but I do not see where that would be an issue.

And yes lossy to lossy is asking for low quality. Which is why I am looking to chuck the wma files and begin a new collection

Thanks

----------


## anonbeat

> Temüjin
> 
> I did install the libtag-extras-dev and it does not read the wma files although I have not rebooted since then, but I do not see where that would be an issue.
> 
> And yes lossy to lossy is asking for low quality. Which is why I am looking to chuck the wma files and begin a new collection
> 
> Thanks


actually libtag-extras is not needed to read wma tags.

there should be no too difficult to write a script to covert all your wma to mp3. I can try l8r

----------


## dartmusic

EasyTag is not terribly well laid out, but it's under the tagging options.  You have to kind of click around until you find where some of these gems are hidden!  I'm at work and don't have access at the moment.  The tagging section is accessed via the green icon with the vertical line through it, I believe.  You have to click some of the buttons to see what available options there are.  Often I'll just have it parse filenames, but if the tags are completely empty and filenames aren't enough there's a CDDB tagging option.  You may have to click some of the options (again, unclear and I don't have access at the moment) and actually enter either artist and or album name into one of the search fields, but most often you'll have access to the correct tag data.  Also, you do need to select all files before you do this.  AND, if you are changing things like Artist or Album for an entire album's worth of tracks, you need to select all files, then change (for instance) the Artist name and click the little box next to the field to copy that data into that field in all files.  Seems clunky but once you get used to it, it's no big deal.

I use Soundconverter (the Gnome package).  I believe the version in Synaptic is sufficient.  In past Ubuntu releases I've had to either build it or use the getdeb.net version to have all the functionality available.  Though there USED to be a bug (and I don't know if it's fixed yet) that would cause the program to fail if you had the converted files dumped into a folder in your home folder.  The workaround was to either go one more folder deep or put it somewhere else.  Used to drive me nuts!




> What do you use to convert them to flac?
> 
> Regarding EasyTag, I need to take a harder look at it as I must be missing how it works because it does not seem to be doing what I tell it to do.

----------


## VastOne

> actually libtag-extras is not needed to read wma tags.
> 
> there should be no too difficult to write a script to covert all your wma to mp3. I can try l8r


I appreciate it anonbeat but please do not trouble yourself with this. I will just relocate the wma files to another area and restart my collection and only pull those out when I want to listen to them one to one.

Dartmusic has replied with options for EasyTag that I have missed so I will look back into that one

Thanks!

----------


## VastOne

> EasyTag is not terribly well laid out, but it's under the tagging options.  You have to kind of click around until you find where some of these gems are hidden!  I'm at work and don't have access at the moment.  The tagging section is accessed via the green icon with the vertical line through it, I believe.  You have to click some of the buttons to see what available options there are.  Often I'll just have it parse filenames, but if the tags are completely empty and filenames aren't enough there's a CDDB tagging option.  You may have to click some of the options (again, unclear and I don't have access at the moment) and actually enter either artist and or album name into one of the search fields, but most often you'll have access to the correct tag data.  Also, you do need to select all files before you do this.  AND, if you are changing things like Artist or Album for an entire album's worth of tracks, you need to select all files, then change (for instance) the Artist name and click the little box next to the field to copy that data into that field in all files.  Seems clunky but once you get used to it, it's no big deal.
> 
> I use Soundconverter (the Gnome package).  I believe the version in Synaptic is sufficient.  In past Ubuntu releases I've had to either build it or use the getdeb.net version to have all the functionality available.  Though there USED to be a bug (and I don't know if it's fixed yet) that would cause the program to fail if you had the converted files dumped into a folder in your home folder.  The workaround was to either go one more folder deep or put it somewhere else.  Used to drive me nuts!


I must have the wrong version of EasyTag as the one I have does not even register or see wma files.

You have used EasyTag with wma tagging?

----------


## nothingspecial

If I were in your position, I would rerip all my cds to flac. Then back them up.

Once you have your lossless files you can put all the cds in the attic. You now have your music collection in the highest quality digital format and can convert them to whatever lossy compressed file you need as needed.

Personally I have a portable music player with flac support and drag and drop support, so I have no need for mp3s or ipod support in guayadeque...........the wife and kids on the other hand.....

----------


## VastOne

> If I were in your position, I would rerip all my cds to flac. Then back them up.
> 
> Once you have your lossless files you can put all the cds in the attic. You now have your music collection in the highest quality digital format and can convert them to whatever lossy compressed file you need as needed.
> 
> Personally I have a portable music player with flac support and drag and drop support, so I have no need for mp3s or ipod support in guayadeque...........the wife and kids on the other hand.....


This was the plan I had in mind.  And honestly, I listen to so much online and record it that when I want a playlist for my mp3 player I just dump 3-4 hours of recorded music and go on my way.

Thanks for the advice!

----------


## dartmusic

Sorry, I misunderstood you.  I don't believe that EasyTag DOES tag WMA files.  I thought you were asking about editing after you transcoded.

Also, I totally agree with the idea of saving everything in FLAC format and transcoding if/when needed.  That's part of the reason for asking about USB Mass Storage capabilities in Guayadeque. 

I could root ("jailbreak") my phone to be able to play FLACs, but since that's really the only thing that's missing now for me, I don't know if it's worth it.  Why Android doesn't support FLAC out of the box, or at least allow an app or plug-in, I'll never know.




> I must have the wrong version of EasyTag as the one I have does not even register or see wma files.
> 
> You have used EasyTag with wma tagging?

----------


## VastOne

> Sorry, I misunderstood you.  I don't believe that EasyTag DOES tag WMA files.  I thought you were asking about editing after you transcoded.
> 
> Also, I totally agree with the idea of saving everything in FLAC format and transcoding if/when needed.  That's part of the reason for asking about USB Mass Storage capabilities in Guayadeque. 
> 
> I could root ("jailbreak") my phone to be able to play FLACs, but since that's really the only thing that's missing now for me, I don't know if it's worth it.  Why Android doesn't support FLAC out of the box, or at least allow an app or plug-in, I'll never know.


I am in the process of using soundconverter to change them to flac and see how that goes.

Thanks for your help with EasyTag. I get it now!

----------


## anonbeat

nothingspecial : do u mind to send me by email that pls file that fails to load ?

thanks

----------


## hfw

I have been looking for a player that would handle large collections.  After seeing a couple of posts today I decided to give it a try.  I am curious about the update collection process.  

I first installed the .deb, and when that appeared to freeze when scanning my music collection, and did not show some tags that I knew existed, I decided to install from svn.  I have started to rescan, and the update process is frozen at the same place according to the counter on the bottom of the interface.  (It did pick up the missing tags from the first attempt.)  Should I expect the counter to proceed at a pretty even speed?  Are there any file types that will cause it to lock up while scanning?  Is there a way to tell what file it is locked on?

Once I get my collection set up I am very interested in how it handles random playlists.  I am used to using Squeezebox Server, which lets me select a list of genres, and then generates a ten song playlist that grows randomly one song at a time as a song plays.  Most of the listening I do is random, but I do like to limit by genre.  (I don't need christmas music in the middle of the summer, etc.)

Thanks,
Hal

----------


## Elfy

All seems to be working fine here - but will it remember, or ever remember, it's position in a playlist?

Will it watch the libraries - and recognise when something gets added to it?

----------


## nothingspecial

You can set it to update library on launch.

----------


## hfw

Oh, forgot to mention.  It is also pegging one of my cores while it is stuck.  So it doesn't appear to be handling a file, and my machine is running on one core because Guayadeque has one hung up.  It appears to have gotten through the first file it was stuck on, but that seems to have taken 30 minutes.  Now it is stuck on the next file.

-hal

----------


## anonbeat

> I have been looking for a player that would handle large collections.  After seeing a couple of posts today I decided to give it a try.  I am curious about the update collection process.  
> 
> I first installed the .deb, and when that appeared to freeze when scanning my music collection, and did not show some tags that I knew existed, I decided to install from svn.  I have started to rescan, and the update process is frozen at the same place according to the counter on the bottom of the interface.  (It did pick up the missing tags from the first attempt.)  Should I expect the counter to proceed at a pretty even speed?  Are there any file types that will cause it to lock up while scanning?  Is there a way to tell what file it is locked on?
> 
> Once I get my collection set up I am very interested in how it handles random playlists.  I am used to using Squeezebox Server, which lets me select a list of genres, and then generates a ten song playlist that grows randomly one song at a time as a song plays.  Most of the listening I do is random, but I do like to limit by genre.  (I don't need christmas music in the middle of the summer, etc.)
> 
> Thanks,
> Hal


The only thing I can think of this right now is running it from console and see what is the output you get while is scanning. It can be a large output as you will see lot of libtag output strings. Its a good idea to capture it using for example *./guayadeque | tee capture.log*

Thanks for try it out and help testing

----------


## Elfy

> You can set it to update library on launch.


Yea - I have that set - but does it recognise added media while it is running?

----------


## nothingspecial

> I am used to using Squeezebox Server
> Hal


Ha ha, me too, and I didn`t think anything would make me listen to music through my computer - physically again.

I have 5 squeezeboxes scattered throughout the house but due to a crappy bandwith and other members of my family using them, and streaming video etc, etc........in my office (garage), I have need of a music player. Nothing else so far has fitted the bill.

----------


## anonbeat

> Yea - I have that set - but does it recognise added media while it is running?


While its running and without you hit the Library update it will not recognize added media for now. I plan to add that feature if dont affect the performance of the rest.

----------


## hfw

Thing is, I don't even have a squeezebox.  I just use the server and vlc on my computer.  Actually had the sevrer running on an old laptop.  Just rebuilt that one, and killed my squeezeboxserver install.  Decided to see if any new players were out there that could handle my collection.

I will try running from the command line.

----------


## nothingspecial

> I plan to add that feature if dont affect the performance of the rest.


The performance is the winner for me. I`d rather click to update the library or restart than sacrifice the performance.

----------


## hfw

ok...running it in the terminal did not put anything in the log that  showed up when it froze.  (The log didn't avtually capture all of the output.)  But the output at the time of the freeze was the same as the output while it was working.

----------


## anonbeat

> ok...running it in the terminal did not put anything in the log that  showed up when it froze.  (The log didn't avtually capture all of the output.)  But the output at the time of the freeze was the same as the output while it was working.


Ok do this. Get the current svn version. Then before build it go to src directory and edit LibUpdate.cpp and at line 185 make sure its like this


```
            if( ( index >= count ) )
                break;

             guLogMessage( wxT( "Scanning: '%s'" ), m_TrackFiles[ index ].c_str() );
             m_Db->ReadFileTags( m_TrackFiles[ index ].char_str() );
                //Sleep( 1 );
            index++;
```

Then you can build it with ./build  

Dont forget to run it from console. This will output the current read file to console. This way you will se what file is reading while it locks. Once you get it please if you dont mind send it to me at anonbeat at gmail dot com

Thanks

----------


## hfw

ok...made the change, but I am not seeing anything different in the output.  I am getting this:



```
4 no longer supports the frame type TDAT.  It will be discarded from the tag.
TagLib: ID3v2.4 no longer supports the frame type TDAT.  It will be discarded from the tag.
TagLib: ID3v2.4 no longer supports the frame type TDAT.  It will be discarded from the tag.
TagLib: ID3v2.4 no longer supports the frame type TDAT.  It will be discarded from the tag.
TagLib: ID3v2.4 no longer supports the frame type TDAT.  It will be discarded from the tag.
TagLib: ID3v2.4 no longer supports the frame type TDAT.  It will be discarded from the tag.
TagLib: ID3v2.4 no longer supports the frame type TDAT.  It will be discarded from the tag.
TagLib: ID3v2.4 no longer supports the frame type TDAT.  It will be discarded from the tag.
TagLib: ID3v2.4 no longer supports the frame type TDAT.  It will be discarded from the tag.
TagLib: MPEG::Header::parse() -- Invalid sample rate.
TagLib: MPEG::Header::parse() -- Invalid sample rate.
TagLib: MPEG::Header::parse() -- Invalid sample rate.
TagLib: MPEG::Header::parse() -- Invalid sample rate.
TagLib: MPEG::Header::parse() -- Invalid sample rate.
TagLib: MPEG::Header::parse() -- Invalid sample rate.
TagLib: MPEG::Header::parse() -- Invalid sample rate.
TagLib: MPEG::Header::parse() -- Invalid sample rate.
```

Which is what I get the whole time.  Even when it appears to be working.

-hal

----------


## hfw

That post above is obviously just a snippet of the output.  Not all of it.

-hal

----------


## anonbeat

> ok...made the change, but I am not seeing anything different in the output.  I am getting this:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 4 no longer supports the frame type TDAT.  It will be discarded from the tag.
> TagLib: ID3v2.4 no longer supports the frame type TDAT.  It will be discarded from the tag.
> TagLib: ID3v2.4 no longer supports the frame type TDAT.  It will be discarded from the tag.
> TagLib: ID3v2.4 no longer supports the frame type TDAT.  It will be discarded from the tag.
> ...


The version you ran is not the one you just compiled or you did not the right modifications

if you want to run it without install it you can just run from the src dir ./guayadeque
else you can install it and run normally

----------


## Yellow Pasque

> actually libtag-extras is not needed to read wma tags.


The descriptions of libtag-extras and libtag1- packages would lead one to believe otherwise. Maybe I'll try to dig up some .wma's and verify.

----------


## rotwang888

First off- I read through the thread, but I could have missed something, so I apologize if any of this has been answered.  I also haven't used the svn version yet.  I was having problems downloading (probably just my lousy internet), so I built it from the .tar.gz.  And I'm not running it on Ubuntu- I installed it on Fedora 13 64bit.
  Anyway, it looks really good so far and seems pretty quick.  Exaile and a few others have been pretty sluggish for me.  But I'd need a couple more things before I'd use it as my main player.
 Cover art-  Is there a way to specify what local file to use?  I have my artwork stored as folder.jpg in each folder, but the player doesn't seem to be finding those.  I have a few folders that also have (I think) cover.jpg, and those seem to display fine.  I don't want to auto-download any art. 
 Lyrics- you say they are stored in the files.  Is there a way to disable fetching the lyrics?  I don't usually care about having lyrics, but I don't mind if they're stored in ~/.lyrics or something.  I don't want the program to change the content of my music files.
 Browse by directory- I would love to see a "files" tab or similar, like Amarok 1.4 had (I think exaile has this as well).  I'm not sure how important this would be for other users, but I wouldn't use a player that only browses by tags.
 Thanks for your hard work!  I'll be checking back on this player as it evolves.
 Oh- and to the guy a few posts back who said he uses itunes to tag in Windows- try foobar2000.

----------


## rlj1965

Cannot Install...

On the following error:

richard@Richard-Ubuntu:~/guayadeque$ sudo make install
[  1%] Building CXX object src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/TagInfo.o
/home/richard/guayadeque/src/TagInfo.cpp:43:20: error: mp4tag.h: No such file or directory
/home/richard/guayadeque/src/TagInfo.cpp:44:21: error: mp4file.h: No such file or directory
/home/richard/guayadeque/src/TagInfo.cpp:344: error: TagLib::MP4 has not been declared
/home/richard/guayadeque/src/TagInfo.cpp:344: error: mp4tag was not declared in this scope
/home/richard/guayadeque/src/TagInfo.cpp:345: error: expected , or ; before { token
make[2]: *** [src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/TagInfo.o] Error 1
make[1]: *** [src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/all] Error 2
make: *** [all] Error 2

----------


## Yellow Pasque

I am working on Debianizing and PPA'ing this. Stay tuned.

----------


## Uncle Spellbinder

> I am working on Debianizing and PPA'ing this. Stay tuned.


Ooohhhh. Looking forward to this.  :Very Happy:

----------


## anonbeat

> I am working on Debianizing and PPA'ing this. Stay tuned.


If you help me to finish my ppa setup will be great... I have it almost done

----------


## anonbeat

> First off- I read through the thread, but I could have missed something, so I apologize if any of this has been answered.  I also haven't used the svn version yet.  I was having problems downloading (probably just my lousy internet), so I built it from the .tar.gz.  And I'm not running it on Ubuntu- I installed it on Fedora 13 64bit.
>   Anyway, it looks really good so far and seems pretty quick.  Exaile and a few others have been pretty sluggish for me.  But I'd need a couple more things before I'd use it as my main player.
>  Cover art-  Is there a way to specify what local file to use?  I have my artwork stored as folder.jpg in each folder, but the player doesn't seem to be finding those.  I have a few folders that also have (I think) cover.jpg, and those seem to display fine.  I don't want to auto-download any art. 
>  Lyrics- you say they are stored in the files.  Is there a way to disable fetching the lyrics?  I don't usually care about having lyrics, but I don't mind if they're stored in ~/.lyrics or something.  I don't want the program to change the content of my music files.
>  Browse by directory- I would love to see a "files" tab or similar, like Amarok 1.4 had (I think exaile has this as well).  I'm not sure how important this would be for other users, but I wouldn't use a player that only browses by tags.
>  Thanks for your hard work!  I'll be checking back on this player as it evolves.
>  Oh- and to the guy a few posts back who said he uses itunes to tag in Windows- try foobar2000.


To select a local file as cover art you can right click over the album in the albums list box and use 'Select cover' option. If you mean automatically its supported in the way that all covers should have at least a common word and you use this to filter it. You add that word or words to the Library Preferences.
The cover.jpg covers are recognized because by default the words to detect covers are preconfigured to 'cover' and 'front'. You can add more.

You can configure in Library options also to store or not automatically the lyrics in the files. If you disable this and close the lyrics panel then no lyrics are fetched anymore.

I plan to add a file browser soon.

Thanks for testing.

----------


## anonbeat

> Cannot Install...
> 
> On the following error:
> 
> richard@Richard-Ubuntu:~/guayadeque$ sudo make install
> [  1%] Building CXX object src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/TagInfo.o
> /home/richard/guayadeque/src/TagInfo.cpp:43:20: error: mp4tag.h: No such file or directory
> /home/richard/guayadeque/src/TagInfo.cpp:44:21: error: mp4file.h: No such file or directory
> /home/richard/guayadeque/src/TagInfo.cpp:344: error: TagLib::MP4 has not been declared
> ...


Looks like you dont have a proper taglib development package installed. If you are using ubuntu you need installed libtag1-dev

Thanks for trying guayadeque and help testing

----------


## Uncle Spellbinder

> I plan to add a file browser soon.


Great news.

----------


## Elfy

> The performance is the winner for me. I`d rather click to update the library or restart than sacrifice the performance.


I'd agree with that  :Wink: 

One last ask :Smile:  Is it ever going to work with the notify-osd - not that that's so  important.




> Great news.


Indeed it is

----------


## anonbeat

> I'd agree with that 
> 
> One last ask Is it ever going to work with the notify-osd - not that that's so  important.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed it is


Libnotify support will be added too.

----------


## Yellow Pasque

Well, here's the PPA for those interested: https://launchpad.net/~dtl131/+archive/mediahacks

----------


## nothingspecial

> Well, here's the PPA for those interested: https://launchpad.net/~dtl131/+archive/mediahacks


Linked in the first post of the cafe thread.

----------


## Elfy

and installed from - ty temüjin

----------


## VastOne

> The descriptions of libtag-extras and libtag1- packages would lead one to believe otherwise. Maybe I'll try to dig up some .wma's and verify.


I can send you a couple if need be, some that work and some that do not....

----------


## Uncle Spellbinder

Started seeing this in svn 623 I believe. When sorting the library tab by track #, it starts at 00. These tracks have no apparent tags. And sorting by artist, they end up at the end (since they seem to have no tags).

 


Also: How is the svn version uninstalled so I can go to the repo?

----------


## anonbeat

> Started seeing this in svn 623 I believe. When sorting the library tab by track #, it starts at 00. These tracks have no apparent tags. And sorting by artist, they end up at the end (since they seem to have no tags).
> 
>  
> 
> 
> Also: How is the svn version uninstalled so I can go to the repo?


Could you please try to verify if that tracks have tags or not really? You can use easytag for example for that.

To uninstall svn version go to the guayadeque build directory and do 



```
sudo make uninstall
```

then you can install the deb package

----------


## anonbeat

*IMPORTANT:*
To use the revision 631 you need to make sure to set correctly the new layouts. see pos #1 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1380811

The new gui is still a work in progress. Sorry for the problems it may exists while its finished.

Thanks for your help

----------


## Uncle Spellbinder

> Could you please try to verify if that tracks have tags or not really? You can use easytag for example for that.


I forgot. I can check directly from Guayadeque. Highlite a track, right-click, pick "edit song" and it will show the tags. In this case, it's a song from the Canadian rock band Triumph, "Fool For Your Love" from the album "Allied Forces". 
 

When I search for the album "Allied Forces", only a few tracks show up as tagged. 
 


Checked in Exaile, this is not an issue. Booted into windows, not an issue in Winamp or foobar2000

----------


## VastOne

> I forgot. I can check directly from Guayadeque. Highlite a track, right-click, pick "edit song" and it will show the tags. In this case, it's a song from the Canadian rock band Triumph, "Fool For Your Love" from the album "Allied Forces". 
>  
> 
> When I search for the album "Allied Forces", only a few tracks show up as tagged. 
>  
> 
> 
> Checked in Exaile, this is not an issue. Booted into windows, not an issue in Winamp or foobar2000


This is eerily similar to my wma issues of nothing at all showing on my files but in all others (Exaile Winamp Amarok)they are there.  I am in the process of converting all my wma to flac so it should be a none issue when I am done...But what a long process!

----------


## Uncle Spellbinder

Same song in Exaile:

----------


## hfw

I still can't fugure this out.  I uninstalled the .deb.  I unistalled and reinstalled from svn.  I tried installing from ppa.  It still appears to be locking up at the same spot, and I am not getting track names as output when I run from the console.  I checked the LibUpdate.cpp file, and line 185 matches what you suggested.  Not sure where to go from here.

----------


## rotwang888

> To select a local file as cover art you can right click over the album in the albums list box and use 'Select cover' option. If you mean automatically its supported in the way that all covers should have at least a common word and you use this to filter it. You add that word or words to the Library Preferences.
> The cover.jpg covers are recognized because by default the words to detect covers are preconfigured to 'cover' and 'front'. You can add more.


 So you can. "Words to detect covers".  Perfect.  Sorry to be an idiot.  But I still don't see the 'Select Cover' option, only Play and Enqueue. Maybe this is because I'm using 0.2.3?  The only reason I would need to do this now is that some albums still display cover.jpg, which in my case means they display the inner sleeve or something other than the main front cover. Does the "update covers" option rescan the collection or download covers?  I don't want to have it search online for thousands of covers.




> You can configure in Library options also to store or not automatically the lyrics in the files. If you disable this and close the lyrics panel then no lyrics are fetched anymore.


 Do you mean the "follow player" option?  That's the only lyrics setting I can find.



> I plan to add a file browser soon.


 Great!  That makes me very happy.
 By the way- great work on the commands section!  Very flexible, and including open album art in GIMP is fantastic, and something I've not seen before.

----------


## nothingspecial

> Maybe this is because I'm using 0.2.3?


Have you noticed there is now a ppa.

Easy instalation instructions here

Don`t forget to 

```
sudo dpkg -r guayadeque
```

 first.

----------


## rotwang888

> Have you noticed there is now a ppa.


 Yes, but I'm running it on Fedora.  No worries, I'll try the svn again later.  The intertubes around here were clogged up when I tried the first time.

----------


## nothingspecial

Oh, sorry  :Very Happy:

----------


## VastOne

> *IMPORTANT:*
> To use the revision 631 you need to make sure to set correctly the new layouts. see pos #1 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1380811
> 
> The new gui is still a work in progress. Sorry for the problems it may exists while its finished.
> 
> Thanks for your help


I am at 631 and it came up pristine for me, I did not have to do anything additional that I am aware of...!

----------


## anonbeat

> This is eerily similar to my wma issues of nothing at all showing on my files but in all others (Exaile Winamp Amarok)they are there.  I am in the process of converting all my wma to flac so it should be a none issue when I am done...But what a long process!


Do you mind to send me by email to anonbeat at gmail dot com one or two tracks with that problem?

Thanks

----------


## anonbeat

> I still can't fugure this out.  I uninstalled the .deb.  I unistalled and reinstalled from svn.  I tried installing from ppa.  It still appears to be locking up at the same spot, and I am not getting track names as output when I run from the console.  I checked the LibUpdate.cpp file, and line 185 matches what you suggested.  Not sure where to go from here.


Please do this and dont forget any step.



```
cd
svn co http://guayadeque.svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/guayadeque/Trunk guayadeque.svn
cd guayadeque.svn
cd src
<<<--- Now at this point Edit LibUpdate.cpp and remove the // at the begin of line 188 and save the file
cd ..
./build
sudo make install
cd src
./guayadeque
```

This way you should see the current scanning file in console.
Let me know if that worked.

Thanks for your help

----------


## anonbeat

> So you can. "Words to detect covers".  Perfect.  Sorry to be an idiot.  But I still don't see the 'Select Cover' option, only Play and Enqueue. Maybe this is because I'm using 0.2.3?  The only reason I would need to do this now is that some albums still display cover.jpg, which in my case means they display the inner sleeve or something other than the main front cover. Does the "update covers" option rescan the collection or download covers?  I don't want to have it search online for thousands of covers.
> 
>  Do you mean the "follow player" option?  That's the only lyrics setting I can find.
>  Great!  That makes me very happy.
>  By the way- great work on the commands section!  Very flexible, and including open album art in GIMP is fantastic, and something I've not seen before.


To select an Album cover from file select the album in the albums list box and right click over it. Then use the option 'Select cover location'

Update covers try to download covers from last.fm but only for the albums with no cover set.

The lyrics setting I was talking in in Preferences -> Library. It says 'Save lyrics to audio files'.

----------


## rotwang888

> To select an Album cover from file select the album in the albums list box and right click over it. Then use the option 'Select cover location'


 Ok.  I see why I wasn't able to do that earlier- that option (and the other options) don't show up until the album is highlighted by clicking on it. 



> The lyrics setting I was talking in in Preferences -> Library. It says 'Save lyrics to audio files'.


I still don't see that setting.  All I have under Library preferences is the Paths window, words to detect covers, and "Update library on application start".  But I should probably shut up until I try a newer version.

----------


## anonbeat

> Ok.  I see why I wasn't able to do that earlier- that option (and the other options) don't show up until the album is highlighted by clicking on it. 
> 
> I still don't see that setting.  All I have under Library preferences is the Paths window, words to detect covers, and "Update library on application start".  But I should probably shut up until I try a newer version.


Yes that option was added after the 0.2.3 release. You could try the svn version

----------


## VastOne

> Do you mind to send me by email to anonbeat at gmail dot com one or two tracks with that problem?
> 
> Thanks


Senor Rios,

I have converted mine and going that way. I had already sent you some of mine that shows them as empty and that prompted me to switch them out due to Easytag not handling wma files.

It is a non issue for me now

----------


## Uncle Spellbinder

To clarify my issue in one post...

Tags seem to be an issue in Guayadeque, at least foe me. Example:


A song from the Canadian rock band Triumph, "Fool For Your Love" from the album "Allied Forces".  

 

When I search for the album "Allied Forces", only a few tracks show up as tagged.

 



Checked in Exaile, this is not an issue. Booted into windows, not an issue in Winamp or foobar2000 or iTunes.



Here is the same song in Exaile:

----------


## anonbeat

> To clarify my issue in one post...
> 
> Tags seem to be an issue in Guayadeque, at least foe me. Example:
> 
> 
> A song from the Canadian rock band Triumph, "Fool For Your Love" from the album "Allied Forces".  
> 
>  
> 
> ...


Please can you send me one or two of this mp3s to my email ? anonbeat at gmail dot com

Thanks

----------


## Uncle Spellbinder

> Please can you send me one or two of this mp3s to my email ? anonbeat at gmail dot com
> 
> Thanks


Done.

----------


## rlj1965

> Looks like you dont have a proper taglib development package installed. If you are using ubuntu you need installed libtag1-dev
> 
> Thanks for trying guayadeque and help testing



I do have libtag1-dev installed. I am using Jaunty 32. I checked in Synaptic and even marked for complete reinstall and still come up wth the same error when trying to run the install. See the error again below:

--------------------------------------------------------------

richard@Richard-Ubuntu:~/guayadeque$ sudo make install
[  1%] Building CXX object src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/TagInfo.o
/home/richard/guayadeque/src/TagInfo.cpp:43:20: error: mp4tag.h: No such file or directory
/home/richard/guayadeque/src/TagInfo.cpp:44:21: error: mp4file.h: No such file or directory
/home/richard/guayadeque/src/TagInfo.cpp:344: error: TagLib::MP4 has not been declared
/home/richard/guayadeque/src/TagInfo.cpp:344: error: mp4tag was not declared in this scope
/home/richard/guayadeque/src/TagInfo.cpp:345: error: expected , or ; before { token
make[2]: *** [src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/TagInfo.o] Error 1
make[1]: *** [src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/all] Error 2
make: *** [all] Error 2
richard@Richard-Ubuntu:~/guayadeque$ 

---------------------------------------------------------------

Any ideas how to fix this?

----------


## anonbeat

> I do have libtag1-dev installed. I am using Jaunty 32. I checked in Synaptic and even marked for complete reinstall and still come up wth the same error when trying to run the install. See the error again below:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> richard@Richard-Ubuntu:~/guayadeque$ sudo make install
> [  1%] Building CXX object src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/TagInfo.o
> /home/richard/guayadeque/src/TagInfo.cpp:43:20: error: mp4tag.h: No such file or directory
> /home/richard/guayadeque/src/TagInfo.cpp:44:21: error: mp4file.h: No such file or directory
> /home/richard/guayadeque/src/TagInfo.cpp:344: error: TagLib::MP4 has not been declared
> ...


Sorry taglib 1.6 is needed. As have mp4, wma, etc support included
Jaunty had 1.5 maybe?

----------


## Elfy

Dragging a track from the library into an existing playlist is crashing it here, anyone else getting this?

----------


## nothingspecial

Not for me.

But I have no layouts in the load layout box and cannot get rid of the filters anymore.

----------


## Elfy

> Not for me.
> 
> But I have no layouts in the load layout box and cannot get rid of the filters anymore.


Same here - at least for the last bit - obviously I have the first  :Razz:

----------


## Uncle Spellbinder

> ...I have no layouts in the load layout box...


Ditto

----------


## VastOne

> Not for me.
> 
> But I have no layouts in the load layout box and cannot get rid of the filters anymore.


This works/ed for me....

http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...&postcount=112

It gives the load layout back but you will have to set it all back the way you wanted

----------


## nothingspecial

I don`t have a /usr/share/guayadeque/

Fully updated ppa install.

----------


## nothingspecial

Oh yes I do, see, me and typos again. That worked cheers.

----------


## VastOne

> Oh yes I do, see, me and typos again. That worked cheers.


And here I just tested it and it worked and I thought I was going more senile than ever!

 :Razz:

----------


## anonbeat

Sorry for not being too much active last day but I was very bussy with *real* life.

*Added 2010-02-07 :*
Still working in the new gui. Now not needed predefined layouts as all elements can be dragged except the player that is the only part that cant hide. You can hide now also the Player PlayList and the Player Filters.

*If you were using previous revisions I recomend to start with a new config.* Delete the file ~/.guayadeque/guayadeque.conf or edit it and remove any layout saved. You can recognize the layouts as they are very large text strings.

I checked a bug reported not reading some mp3 file tags and finally found those tags were version ID3v2.3.0. Guayadeque uses taglib to read tags from files. 
Seems Taglib dont read properly that tags versions. I need to find out if its a known bug or its a *feature* 

I will try to make a workaround soon.

Thank you all for your help.

----------


## nothingspecial

> Sorry for not being too much active last day but I was very bussy with *real* life.
> 
> *Added 2010-02-07 :*
> Still working in the new gui. Now not needed predefined layouts as all elements can be dragged except the player that is the only part that cant hide. You can hide now also the Player PlayList and the Player Filters.
> 
> *If you were using previous revisions I recomend to start with a new config.* Delete the file ~/.guayadeque/guayadeque.conf or edit it and remove any layout saved. You can recognize the layouts as they are very large text strings.
> 
> I checked a bug reported not reading some mp3 file tags and finally found those tags were version ID3v2.3.0. Guayadeque uses taglib to read tags from files. 
> Seems Taglib dont read properly that tags versions. I need to find out if its a known bug or its a *feature* 
> ...


Real life is more important  :Very Happy: 

However guayadeque is excellent, keep it up.

But prioritize real life  :Wink:

----------


## nothingspecial

ps can I change the cafe thread`s title to announcing .......

That should be the prerogative of the developer.

But I would like to promote guayadeque.

Maybe it should be saved `till version 1.0

----------


## Uncle Spellbinder

> ...I checked a bug reported not reading some mp3 file tags and finally found those tags were version ID3v2.3.0. Guayadeque uses taglib to read tags from files. 
> Seems Taglib dont read properly that tags versions. I need to find out if its a known bug or its a *feature* 
> 
> I will try to make a workaround soon.
> 
> Thank you all for your help.


Thanks for looking into this, anonbeat!  


PS -
Yes, *real life* is the priority.

----------


## rlj1965

> Sorry taglib 1.6 is needed. As have mp4, wma, etc support included
> Jaunty had 1.5 maybe?


If I understand what you are saying... I will need to upgrade to Ubuntu 9.10 Karmic or 10.04 Lucid just to install this app? As far as I can see from research, there is no taglib 1.6 for 9.04 Jaunty.

----------


## Uncle Spellbinder

Doing a Google search, I see taglib being mentioned with KDE more often than not. Maybe a Gnome/KDE conflict?

EDIT:
The only PPA for taglib 1.6+ I could find. KDE related: https://launchpad.net/~mieszkoslusar...-extras-karmic

And http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/4061

----------


## mister_k81

> Hello,
> 
> Please test it and let me know about bugs, feature requests, etc



Well, if you are taking feature requests... would it be possible to assign equalizer presets to the music genre tags of songs, or maybe even to the songs themselves? 

Like for example, all tracks marked with "rock" in their music tag could be assigned to auto switch to the "rock" preset in the equalizer settings, or any track marked with "pop" would use the pop preset in the EQ and so on...or something like it.

----------


## VastOne

> Sorry for not being too much active last day but I was very bussy with *real* life.
> 
> *Added 2010-02-07 :*
> Still working in the new gui. Now not needed predefined layouts as all elements can be dragged except the player that is the only part that cant hide. You can hide now also the Player PlayList and the Player Filters.
> 
> *If you were using previous revisions I recomend to start with a new config.* Delete the file ~/.guayadeque/guayadeque.conf or edit it and remove any layout saved. You can recognize the layouts as they are very large text strings.
> 
> I checked a bug reported not reading some mp3 file tags and finally found those tags were version ID3v2.3.0. Guayadeque uses taglib to read tags from files. 
> Seems Taglib dont read properly that tags versions. I need to find out if its a known bug or its a *feature* 
> ...


Real life is the most important!

A suggestion, perhaps a step to replace the config file in the build process should be implemented at least until all is built to the end.



```
cp /usr/share/guayadeque/guayadeque.default.conf ~/.guayadeque/guayadeque.conf
```

All it would mean for us end users is to just reset our options but at least we would have everything we needed in place...

Just a thought

Enjoy that real life!

----------


## rotwang888

Ok- I have installed the svn version and now have the save lyrics, un-checked by default.  Cool.  I love the fact that the player can be moved.  Putting it at the bottom gives more horizontal room for the track listings and I prefer buttons at the bottom for some reason.
 A few issues I had- the tabs and some of the text is hard to read with a dark theme.  Here's an example. 
 A lot of my collection is in flac, and there were a couple problems that seem flac-related.  The bitrate does not show up by the album art when playing flac files, but works fine with mp3s. (flac bitrate does show up in the track listings though)  And the program will crash when I drag a flac into the playlist, but mp3s work fine.  Also, when it crashes this way, my saved layouts are gone.
 A thought about importing playlists- I have dozens of them, all in one directory.  It would be great to be able to set a playlist directory and have them all imported rather than loading each one (and naming them again).
 Thanks for listening.

----------


## anonbeat

> Ok- I have installed the svn version and now have the save lyrics, un-checked by default.  Cool.  I love the fact that the player can be moved.  Putting it at the bottom gives more horizontal room for the track listings and I prefer buttons at the bottom for some reason.
>  A few issues I had- the tabs and some of the text is hard to read with a dark theme.  Here's an example. 
>  A lot of my collection is in flac, and there were a couple problems that seem flac-related.  The bitrate does not show up by the album art when playing flac files, but works fine with mp3s. (flac bitrate does show up in the track listings though)  And the program will crash when I drag a flac into the playlist, but mp3s work fine.  Also, when it crashes this way, my saved layouts are gone.
>  A thought about importing playlists- I have dozens of them, all in one directory.  It would be great to be able to set a playlist directory and have them all imported rather than loading each one (and naming them again).
>  Thanks for listening.


Could you please locate one flac file that crash when droped over the playlist and send it to me by email? I would like to take a closer look at this. I can drop here my flac files without any problem and all seems to work.
I fixed the issue with the bitrate. Thanks. Im going to work in the theme integration of the new window frames.

Thanks for your help.

----------


## anonbeat

In revision 635 I have fixed two issues

_ Now the Bitrate is show in the player when loading a track

_ Load of user defined radios was not working when direct links was added

Thank you very much for your bug reports.

----------


## anonbeat

> Ok- I have installed the svn version and now have the save lyrics, un-checked by default.  Cool.  I love the fact that the player can be moved.  Putting it at the bottom gives more horizontal room for the track listings and I prefer buttons at the bottom for some reason.
>  A few issues I had- the tabs and some of the text is hard to read with a dark theme.  Here's an example. 
>  A lot of my collection is in flac, and there were a couple problems that seem flac-related.  The bitrate does not show up by the album art when playing flac files, but works fine with mp3s. (flac bitrate does show up in the track listings though)  And the program will crash when I drag a flac into the playlist, but mp3s work fine.  Also, when it crashes this way, my saved layouts are gone.
>  A thought about importing playlists- I have dozens of them, all in one directory.  It would be great to be able to set a playlist directory and have them all imported rather than loading each one (and naming them again).
>  Thanks for listening.


Could you check if now the look is better integrated for you ?

Thanks

----------


## VastOne

I just updated to svn 638 and I have a completely blank screen.

I did a 



```
cp /usr/share/guayadeque/guayadeque.default.conf ~/.guayadeque/guayadeque.conf
```

and I had my full screen back with no preferences. Reset preferences and I am back to good

FYI

----------


## Uncle Spellbinder

I take it the PPA is a bit behind. I haven't had an update for days. Maybe it would be better to stick with SVN.

----------


## VastOne

> I take it the PPA is a bit behind. I haven't had an update for days. Maybe it would be better to stick with SVN.


I am pretty sure you do not get an update via ppa and the svn is the only way for now to get updates.

Of course I could be totally wrong...

----------


## Uncle Spellbinder

> I am pretty sure you do not get an update via ppa and the svn is the only way for now to get updates.
> 
> Of course I could be totally wrong...


That's the whole point of PPA's.  I received an update Friday.

----------


## anonbeat

> That's the whole point of PPA's.  I received an update Friday.


Once the packages are uploaded to ppl you will receive an update. But of course svn will be always more faster to be updated.

----------


## Uncle Spellbinder

Appreciate the clarification, anonbeat. Thanks.  :Wink:

----------


## texaswriter

I like what I see, but I purposely avoid instability. That's why I use Linux and not Windows. So, I'll be watching this application for when it gets added to a repository. I think that's the "official" graduation ceremony of any Linux app. If the developer never puts in enough time to get it added to a repository or another site like SourceForge... then it was never going to be much anyways. 

Special thanks to the developer for taking the time to making the application. Otherwise, thanks to everybody that's testing it, you are braver than I am  :Razz: 

Hopefully in a few months there will be 1.x revision in a repository for me to download.  :Razz:  :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## anonbeat

> I like what I see, but I purposely avoid instability. That's why I use Linux and not Windows. So, I'll be watching this application for when it gets added to a repository. I think that's the "official" graduation ceremony of any Linux app. If the developer never puts in enough time to get it added to a repository or another site like SourceForge... then it was never going to be much anyways. 
> 
> Special thanks to the developer for taking the time to making the application. Otherwise, thanks to everybody that's testing it, you are braver than I am 
> 
> Hopefully in a few months there will be 1.x revision in a repository for me to download.


Of course with all your help things will go faster  :Wink: 

btw its already in sourceforge if that makes a difference

----------


## VastOne

> That's the whole point of PPA's.  I received an update Friday.


Forgive my error, this old dog did learn something new today

----------


## Uncle Spellbinder

> forgive my error, this old dog did learn something new today


 :Smile:

----------


## bshosey

Does Guayadeque  not use Pulse Audio?

----------


## anonbeat

> Does Guayadeque  not use Pulse Audio?


It should work as long as you have the gstreamer pulse audio components installed.

----------


## bshosey

Rhythmbox and totem work fine but for some reason this app appears to use Alsa. Also are there any plans for crossfading?

----------


## anonbeat

> Rhythmbox and totem work fine but for some reason this app appears to use Alsa. Also are there any plans for crossfading?


Yes crossfading is planned to be added anytime soon

----------


## bshosey

Does any one know why my Guayadeque install is not playing out the same output as Totem and Rhythmbox?

----------


## anonbeat

> Does any one know why my Guayadeque install is not playing out the same output as Totem and Rhythmbox?


try this info http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/...udio#GStreamer

----------


## bshosey

Gstreamer is using pulse audio. Guaydeque is the only audio app that is playing in the wrong output.

----------


## anonbeat

> Gstreamer is using pulse audio. Guaydeque is the only audio app that is playing in the wrong output.


Could you please run guayadeque from console with this params


```
./guayadeque --gst-debug=3 | tee guayadeque.log
```

and then send me the output file guayadeque.log by email to anonbeat at gmail dot com 

Thanks

----------


## VastOne

Now that I have converted all the troublesome wma files to flac, I can read all of my files in Guayadeque...

The only thing I am now looking or is the same ability as in Exaile to record using Streamripper the same way...

If that is implemented, this will be the ultimate player IMHO.

Thank you Anonbeat!

----------


## anonbeat

> Now that I have converted all the troublesome wma files to flac, I can read all of my files in Guayadeque...
> 
> The only thing I am now looking or is the same ability as in Exaile to record using Streamripper the same way...
> 
> If that is implemented, this will be the ultimate player IMHO.
> 
> Thank you Anonbeat!


It will come!

btw: you already tagged all the tracks ?

----------


## nothingspecial

Well I have to say, being the most rubbish of music player testers ever (because I don`t really use any features), that I have been listening to my collection with Guayadeque for about 3 weeks now and love it.

Trouble is, all I ever do is drop a new album in the playlist once the last one has finished.

That said (although compared to Uncle Spellbinder, it`s nothing to shout about), I have a library of over 23,000 tunes. This player has handeled my collection marvelously.

Tonight I have removed every other music player from all 3 of my main systems (except mplayer which I use for videos and gtkpod for the ipods)

Cheers anonbeat  :Razz:

----------


## Yellow Pasque

I will update the PPA soon - need caffeine.

----------


## VastOne

> It will come!
> 
> btw: you already tagged all the tracks ?


I have no doubt it will! Thank you...

Yes all are tagged and I am in great shape...EasyTag is very a great app too

Thanks

----------


## VastOne

> I will update the PPA soon - need caffeine.


What is your favorite flavor and I will send you and Anonbeat whatever you like!

----------


## anonbeat

> Originally Posted by bshosey
> 
> 
> Gstreamer is using pulse audio. Guaydeque is the only audio app that is playing in the wrong output.
> 
> 
> Could you please run guayadeque from console with this params
> 
> 
> ...


Please be sure you run it with the exact command line I wrote. The log you sent is not giving any gstreamer output.

----------


## bshosey

when I enter
./guayadeque --gst-debug=3 | tee guayadeque.log

int terminal I get this

bash: ./guayadeque: No such file or directory

So then I enter it like this

guayadeque --gst-debug=3 | tee guayadeque.log

And then I sent you the file.

----------


## nothingspecial

> when I enter
> ./guayadeque --gst-debug=3 | tee guayadeque.log
> 
> int terminal I get this
> 
> bash: ./guayadeque: No such file or directory
> 
> So then I enter it like this
> 
> ...


You need to be in the guayadeque directory  


```
cd guayadeque && ./guayadeque --gst-debug=3 | tee guayadeque.log
```

or just 

```
guayadeque --gst-debug=3 | tee guayadeque.log
```

from wherever

----------


## anonbeat

> when I enter
> ./guayadeque --gst-debug=3 | tee guayadeque.log
> 
> int terminal I get this
> 
> bash: ./guayadeque: No such file or directory
> 
> So then I enter it like this
> 
> ...


Please can you try to run it and check if you get a lot of gstreamer debug output ?

Thanks

----------


## rotwang888

> Could you please locate one flac file that crash when droped over the playlist and send it to me by email? I would like to take a closer look at this. I can drop here my flac files without any problem and all seems to work.


 The problem is I can't find one that will crash the player consistently.  Sometimes a file will crash it, sometimes the same file will work fine.  And sometimes the program will hang instead of crashing.  And now that I've played with it a bit more it has also crashed a couple times with dragging mp3s.

----------


## rotwang888

> Could you check if now the look is better integrated for you ?
> 
> Thanks


 It looks the same as far as I can tell.  And the bitrate is still not showing.

----------


## anonbeat

> It looks the same as far as I can tell.  And the bitrate is still not showing.


Can you update to latest svn version and grab a video of what you are doing while dragging? 

To see integration can you post a screenshot?

THanks

----------


## rotwang888

> Can you update to latest svn version and grab a video of what you are doing while dragging? 
> 
> To see integration can you post a screenshot?
> 
> THanks


I updated a few hours ago.  Maybe there was an error, because everything seems the same.  I'll work on the video.

----------


## Yellow Pasque

> What is your favorite flavor and I will send you and Anonbeat whatever you like!


en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kahlúa  :Dancing:

----------


## anonbeat

In latest svn revision have been added playback vumeters. See screnshot



What do you think about vumeters ? I like them

----------


## rotwang888

Ok, I have just emailed a video of the player crashing.  I believe that was on version 638.  I just updated to 639 but but got this error after running make-


```
-- Using install prefix /usr ...
-- Configuring done
CMake Error in src/CMakeLists.txt:
  Cannot find source file "Vumeters.cpp".  Tried extensions .c .C .c++ .cc
  .cpp .cxx .m .M .mm .h .hh .h++ .hm .hpp .hxx .in .txx


-- Build files have been written to: /guayadeque
make: *** [cmake_check_build_system] Error 1
```

 I love the vumeters.  A lot.  Now if I can just see them on my own screen. 
 I forgot to mention a couple things.  Now when the player crashes my layout is still present the next time I start.  It used to be lost.  Also, I'd like to request an option for a "composer" column.  It would make the program much friendlier to classical collections.

----------


## bshosey

Sorry just now had the time to resend the log file

----------


## VastOne

> I just updated to 639 but but got this error after running make-
> 
> 
> ```
> -- Using install prefix /usr ...
> -- Configuring done
> CMake Error in src/CMakeLists.txt:
>   Cannot find source file "Vumeters.cpp".  Tried extensions .c .C .c++ .cc
>   .cpp .cxx .m .M .mm .h .hh .h++ .hm .hpp .hxx .in .txx
> ...


I just got this same error trying to go to svn 639 from 638...

I definitley could use some help on this one

Thanks

----------


## VastOne

> en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kahlúa


ROFLMAO

Here I thought it was going to be some Jamaican Blue Mountain....

With Goats cream...

Do not laugh, if you have not had it, you have no idea what a great cup of coffee is.....

----------


## anonbeat

> Ok, I have just emailed a video of the player crashing.  I believe that was on version 638.  I just updated to 639 but but got this error after running make-
> 
> 
> ```
> -- Using install prefix /usr ...
> -- Configuring done
> CMake Error in src/CMakeLists.txt:
>   Cannot find source file "Vumeters.cpp".  Tried extensions .c .C .c++ .cc
>   .cpp .cxx .m .M .mm .h .hh .h++ .hm .hpp .hxx .in .txx
> ...


Im Sorry I forgot to upload the vumeters files  :Sad: 

Fixed now

----------


## anonbeat

> when I enter
> ./guayadeque --gst-debug=3 | tee guayadeque.log
> 
> int terminal I get this
> 
> bash: ./guayadeque: No such file or directory
> 
> So then I enter it like this
> 
> ...


Sorry I was wrong. The proper command is 


```
guayadeque --gst-debug=3 >& guayadeque.log
```

This will redirect all output to the log file.

Could you please do it again and send me the log ? I hope i can solve what is the issue selecting the output device.

Thanks

----------


## nothingspecial

Latest version is not playing mp3s.

Plays flac fine.

----------


## anonbeat

> Latest version is not playing mp3s.
> 
> Plays flac fine.


Im playing mp3s just fine.
Can you run it from console and paste what output you get when playing a mp3 file ?

THanks

----------


## nothingspecial

Scratch that, it`s working now.

Could it be that I was updating covers at the time. That`s the only thing I can think of.

----------


## anonbeat

> Scratch that, it`s working now.
> 
> Could it be that I was updating covers at the time. That`s the only thing I can think of.


Should work in any case

----------


## cchhrriiss121212

I tried this out on my laptop running Karmic, it is a very nice program. I've had problems installing it on my desktop which is running Crunchbang 9.04.
If I follow the svn install I get make errors and after trying the debian package I found that my libsqlite3 was not up to requirements. It needs >=3.6.18 but 9.04 only has 3.6.16.
I tried to install from here: http://www.sqlite.org/download.html but I'm not sure it updated to the new version.
Has anyone had this work on 9.04? If so could you help me out?

----------


## anonbeat

> I tried this out on my laptop running Karmic, it is a very nice program. I've had problems installing it on my desktop which is running Crunchbang 9.04.
> If I follow the svn install I get make errors and after trying the debian package I found that my libsqlite3 was not up to requirements. It needs >=3.6.18 but 9.04 only has 3.6.16.
> I tried to install from here: http://www.sqlite.org/download.html but I'm not sure it updated to the new version.
> Has anyone had this work on 9.04? If so could you help me out?


Well better from the svn. Could you paste the svn cmake errors you get ?

----------


## Uncle Spellbinder

> I will update the PPA soon - need caffeine.


Any word on this? Just curious.

----------


## rotwang888

Updating via svn works now but I don't see the vu meters.  Should I be deleting my config file first or something?

----------


## anonbeat

> Updating via svn works now but I don't see the vu meters.  Should I be deleting my config file first or something?


No just goto View -> Player Vumeters

It could be possible that its checked when its really not showed.. (I must fix that) and you need to uncheck it and check it again

Thanks

----------


## rotwang888

This is all I have under view.

----------


## anonbeat

> This is all I have under view.


This shows you are not using latest svn version. Maybe you are using ppa ?

----------


## cchhrriiss121212

> Well better from the svn. Could you paste the svn cmake errors you get ?




```
[ 41%] Building CXX object src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/TagInfo.o
/home/chris/guayadeque/src/TagInfo.cpp:43:20: error: mp4tag.h: No such file or directory
/home/chris/guayadeque/src/TagInfo.cpp:44:21: error: mp4file.h: No such file or directory
/home/chris/guayadeque/src/TagInfo.cpp:344: error: TagLib::MP4 has not been declared
/home/chris/guayadeque/src/TagInfo.cpp:344: error: mp4tag was not declared in this scope
/home/chris/guayadeque/src/TagInfo.cpp:345: error: expected , or ; before { token
make[2]: *** [src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/TagInfo.o] Error 1
make[1]: *** [src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/all] Error 2
make: *** [all] Error 2
chris@chris-desktop:~/guayadeque$
```

----------


## VastOne

Updating via svn to 644 - This is the first time I have had all of my settings maintained on an update and did not have to reset or copy the .conf file.

Great job anonbeat!

----------


## rotwang888

> This shows you are not using latest svn version. Maybe you are using ppa ?


svn update says at revision 644.

----------


## anonbeat

> svn update says at revision 644.


Are you sure you are running from the svn version. Coul you go to the svn dir src and run ./guayadeque from that location?

----------


## anonbeat

> ```
> [ 41%] Building CXX object src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/TagInfo.o
> /home/chris/guayadeque/src/TagInfo.cpp:43:20: error: mp4tag.h: No such file or directory
> /home/chris/guayadeque/src/TagInfo.cpp:44:21: error: mp4file.h: No such file or directory
> /home/chris/guayadeque/src/TagInfo.cpp:344: error: TagLib::MP4 has not been declared
> /home/chris/guayadeque/src/TagInfo.cpp:344: error: mp4tag was not declared in this scope
> /home/chris/guayadeque/src/TagInfo.cpp:345: error: expected , or ; before { token
> make[2]: *** [src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/TagInfo.o] Error 1
> make[1]: *** [src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/all] Error 2
> ...


Ohh you need the dev package of taglib v1.6 or greater installed. That is why you get thouse messages. Prolly you have installed v1.5

----------


## rotwang888

> Are you sure you are running from the svn version. Coul you go to the svn dir src and run ./guayadeque from that location?


No, I'm not sure.  Anyway, I uninstalled, reinstalled, and now it seems to be the current version.  Flac files are now showing bitrate and the text is much easier to read.  Thanks!  The Vumeters work, but they show up outside of the main player window.  That's probably not clear- here's a screenshot.

 Also, selecting "player at bottom" or any other layout results in a blank layout.

----------


## anonbeat

> No, I'm not sure.  Anyway, I uninstalled, reinstalled, and now it seems to be the current version.  Flac files are now showing bitrate and the text is much easier to read.  Thanks!  The Vumeters work, but they show up outside of the main player window.  That's probably not clear- here's a screenshot.
> 
>  Also, selecting "player at bottom" or any other layout results in a blank layout.


The first time its floating. Move it till the position you want it to be.

BTW What is that theme? Can you make a few screenshots to upload to gallery?

----------


## rotwang888

> The first time its floating. Move it till the position you want it to be.


I can resize the meters, but not move them.  I'm probably missing something obvious.  



> BTW What is that theme? Can you make a few screenshots to upload to gallery?


It's just my own theme. Uhh...let me look.. Colors- set them myself, icons are my slightly tinkered-with version of simple-moblin, emerald theme is Wombat Black, wallpaper is a still from Metropolis.  Sure, I can make screenshots.  For the Sourceforge page, or is there another gallery?

----------


## anonbeat

> I can resize the meters, but not move them.  I'm probably missing something obvious.  
> 
> It's just my own theme. Uhh...let me look.. Colors- set them myself, icons are my slightly tinkered-with version of simple-moblin, emerald theme is Wombat Black, wallpaper is a still from Metropolis.  Sure, I can make screenshots.  For the Sourceforge page, or is there another gallery?


You cant move it because its under the menu bar. What a luck!! Try to access this bar and move it out of this zone. hmmm maybe I should place it into the application.

----------


## rotwang888

Ok. I was able to hide the panel and grab the meters.  But yeah, it would probably be better to have them start in the main window.

----------


## zsugiart

Testing now, 

Doesn't seem to have any CLI options that can be used to control the player. 

I don't like the image on the splash screen. It's not polished enough - but this can be disabled in the preferences.

Menu is simple, interface is easy to use. 

Like the controls on the top left 

Music library import == 33Gb
08:29 start
08:35 finish

Love the Last.FM plugin.

When editing in dialog windows, can't undo deletion in text box (ctrl+z)

Modal dialog sizing is a bit weird. Seems the layout of the panels are not managed perfectly. For instance, when quitting the app, there is a dialog that ask 'are you sure you want to quit?' the sizing of the window almost cropped the buttons, the paddings are uneven. 

Overall - it's a nice player, but rather unpolished. 

Reverting to Rhythmbox  :Smile: )

----------


## nothingspecial

> Overall - it's a nice player, but rather unpolished.


That`s the idea, we are supposed to be polishing it. Duh  :Brick wall:

----------


## anonbeat

> Testing now, 
> 
> Doesn't seem to have any CLI options that can be used to control the player. 
> 
> I don't like the image on the splash screen. It's not polished enough - but this can be disabled in the preferences.
> 
> Menu is simple, interface is easy to use. 
> 
> Like the controls on the top left 
> ...


The way to control guayadeque from command line is thought mpris interface.
For example:

Get Current Track Info
dbus-send --print-reply --type=method_call --dest=org.mpris.guayadeque /Player org.freedesktop.MediaPlayer.GetMetadata

Go Next Track
dbus-send --print-reply --type=method_call --dest=org.mpris.guayadeque /Player org.freedesktop.MediaPlayer.Next

Go Prev Track
dbus-send --print-reply --type=method_call --dest=org.mpris.guayadeque /Player org.freedesktop.MediaPlayer.Prev

To Play / Pause
dbus-send --print-reply --type=method_call --dest=org.mpris.guayadeque /Player org.freedesktop.MediaPlayer.Play

To Stop
dbus-send --print-reply --type=method_call --dest=org.mpris.guayadeque /Player org.freedesktop.MediaPlayer.Stop

etc etc etc
For more info read this http://wiki.xmms2.xmms.se/wiki/MPRIS

When you have finished the polished splash screen send it to anonbeat at gmail dot com. Thanks.

Exit confirmation dialog buttons padding fixed.

Thanks for your help

----------


## nothingspecial

> The way to control guayadeque from command line is thought mpris interface.
> For example:
> 
> Get Current Track Info
> dbus-send --print-reply --type=method_call --dest=org.mpris.guayadeque /Player org.freedesktop.MediaPlayer.GetMetadata
> 
> Go Next Track
> dbus-send --print-reply --type=method_call --dest=org.mpris.guayadeque /Player org.freedesktop.MediaPlayer.Next
> 
> ...


Now I am a cli guy..... always have been always will be.

But in this case, pointing and clicking sounds easier  :Wink:

----------


## cchhrriiss121212

> Ohh you need the dev package of taglib v1.6 or greater installed. That is why you get thouse messages. Prolly you have installed v1.5


I installed 1.6 from the website and the build got to 97% but I get this:


```
Linking CXX executable guayadeque
CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/TagInfo.o: In function `GetMp4Lyrics(TagLib::MP4::Tag*)':
TagInfo.cpp:(.text+0x1e06): undefined reference to `TagLib::MP4::Tag::itemListMap()'
TagInfo.cpp:(.text+0x1e99): undefined reference to `TagLib::MP4::Tag::itemListMap()'
TagInfo.cpp:(.text+0x1eb4): undefined reference to `TagLib::MP4::Item::toStringList() const'
CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/TagInfo.o: In function `guMp4TagInfo::GetLyrics()':
TagInfo.cpp:(.text+0x1ff1): undefined reference to `TagLib::MP4::File::File(char const*, bool, TagLib::AudioProperties::ReadStyle)'
TagInfo.cpp:(.text+0x2001): undefined reference to `TagLib::MP4::File::tag() const'
TagInfo.cpp:(.text+0x2018): undefined reference to `TagLib::MP4::File::~File()'
TagInfo.cpp:(.text+0x2045): undefined reference to `TagLib::MP4::File::~File()'
CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/TagInfo.o: In function `SetMp4Lyrics(TagLib::MP4::Tag*, wxString const&)':
TagInfo.cpp:(.text+0x2098): undefined reference to `TagLib::MP4::Tag::itemListMap()'
TagInfo.cpp:(.text+0x2129): undefined reference to `TagLib::MP4::Tag::itemListMap()'
TagInfo.cpp:(.text+0x21ba): undefined reference to `TagLib::MP4::Item::~Item()'
TagInfo.cpp:(.text+0x2262): undefined reference to `TagLib::MP4::Item::Item(TagLib::StringList const&)'
TagInfo.cpp:(.text+0x2288): undefined reference to `TagLib::MP4::Tag::itemListMap()'
TagInfo.cpp:(.text+0x22a0): undefined reference to `TagLib::MP4::Item::operator=(TagLib::MP4::Item const&)'
TagInfo.cpp:(.text+0x22b0): undefined reference to `TagLib::MP4::Item::~Item()'
TagInfo.cpp:(.text+0x2320): undefined reference to `TagLib::MP4::Item::~Item()'
CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/TagInfo.o: In function `guMp4TagInfo::SetLyrics(wxString const&)':
TagInfo.cpp:(.text+0x23ce): undefined reference to `TagLib::MP4::File::File(char const*, bool, TagLib::AudioProperties::ReadStyle)'
TagInfo.cpp:(.text+0x23de): undefined reference to `TagLib::MP4::File::tag() const'
TagInfo.cpp:(.text+0x23fb): undefined reference to `TagLib::MP4::File::~File()'
TagInfo.cpp:(.text+0x2414): undefined reference to `TagLib::MP4::File::save()'
TagInfo.cpp:(.text+0x2430): undefined reference to `TagLib::MP4::File::~File()'
CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/TagInfo.o: In function `std::pair<TagLib::String const, TagLib::MP4::Item>::~pair()':
TagInfo.cpp:(.text._ZNSt4pairIKN6TagLib6StringENS0_3MP44ItemEED1Ev[std::pair<TagLib::String const, TagLib::MP4::Item>::~pair()]+0x16): undefined reference to `TagLib::MP4::Item::~Item()'
CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/TagInfo.o: In function `std::_Rb_tree<TagLib::String, std::pair<TagLib::String const, TagLib::MP4::Item>, std::_Select1st<std::pair<TagLib::String const, TagLib::MP4::Item> >, std::less<TagLib::String>, std::allocator<std::pair<TagLib::String const, TagLib::MP4::Item> > >::_M_insert_(std::_Rb_tree_node_base const*, std::_Rb_tree_node_base const*, std::pair<TagLib::String const, TagLib::MP4::Item> const&)':
TagInfo.cpp:(.text._ZNSt8_Rb_treeIN6TagLib6StringESt4pairIKS1_NS0_3MP44ItemEESt10_Select1stIS6_ESt4lessIS1_ESaIS6_EE10_M_insert_EPKSt18_Rb_tree_node_baseSF_RKS6_[std::_Rb_tree<TagLib::String, std::pair<TagLib::String const, TagLib::MP4::Item>, std::_Select1st<std::pair<TagLib::String const, TagLib::MP4::Item> >, std::less<TagLib::String>, std::allocator<std::pair<TagLib::String const, TagLib::MP4::Item> > >::_M_insert_(std::_Rb_tree_node_base const*, std::_Rb_tree_node_base const*, std::pair<TagLib::String const, TagLib::MP4::Item> const&)]+0x4c): undefined reference to `TagLib::MP4::Item::Item(TagLib::MP4::Item const&)'
CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/TagInfo.o: In function `std::_Rb_tree<TagLib::String, std::pair<TagLib::String const, TagLib::MP4::Item>, std::_Select1st<std::pair<TagLib::String const, TagLib::MP4::Item> >, std::less<TagLib::String>, std::allocator<std::pair<TagLib::String const, TagLib::MP4::Item> > >::_M_erase(std::_Rb_tree_node<std::pair<TagLib::String const, TagLib::MP4::Item> >*)':
TagInfo.cpp:(.text._ZNSt8_Rb_treeIN6TagLib6StringESt4pairIKS1_NS0_3MP44ItemEESt10_Select1stIS6_ESt4lessIS1_ESaIS6_EE8_M_eraseEPSt13_Rb_tree_nodeIS6_E[std::_Rb_tree<TagLib::String, std::pair<TagLib::String const, TagLib::MP4::Item>, std::_Select1st<std::pair<TagLib::String const, TagLib::MP4::Item> >, std::less<TagLib::String>, std::allocator<std::pair<TagLib::String const, TagLib::MP4::Item> > >::_M_erase(std::_Rb_tree_node<std::pair<TagLib::String const, TagLib::MP4::Item> >*)]+0x31): undefined reference to `TagLib::MP4::Item::~Item()'
CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/TagInfo.o: In function `std::_Rb_tree<TagLib::String, std::pair<TagLib::String const, TagLib::MP4::Item>, std::_Select1st<std::pair<TagLib::String const, TagLib::MP4::Item> >, std::less<TagLib::String>, std::allocator<std::pair<TagLib::String const, TagLib::MP4::Item> > >::_M_copy(std::_Rb_tree_node<std::pair<TagLib::String const, TagLib::MP4::Item> > const*, std::_Rb_tree_node<std::pair<TagLib::String const, TagLib::MP4::Item> >*)':
TagInfo.cpp:(.text._ZNSt8_Rb_treeIN6TagLib6StringESt4pairIKS1_NS0_3MP44ItemEESt10_Select1stIS6_ESt4lessIS1_ESaIS6_EE7_M_copyEPKSt13_Rb_tree_nodeIS6_EPSE_[std::_Rb_tree<TagLib::String, std::pair<TagLib::String const, TagLib::MP4::Item>, std::_Select1st<std::pair<TagLib::String const, TagLib::MP4::Item> >, std::less<TagLib::String>, std::allocator<std::pair<TagLib::String const, TagLib::MP4::Item> > >::_M_copy(std::_Rb_tree_node<std::pair<TagLib::String const, TagLib::MP4::Item> > const*, std::_Rb_tree_node<std::pair<TagLib::String const, TagLib::MP4::Item> >*)]+0x42): undefined reference to `TagLib::MP4::Item::Item(TagLib::MP4::Item const&)'
TagInfo.cpp:(.text._ZNSt8_Rb_treeIN6TagLib6StringESt4pairIKS1_NS0_3MP44ItemEESt10_Select1stIS6_ESt4lessIS1_ESaIS6_EE7_M_copyEPKSt13_Rb_tree_nodeIS6_EPSE_[std::_Rb_tree<TagLib::String, std::pair<TagLib::String const, TagLib::MP4::Item>, std::_Select1st<std::pair<TagLib::String const, TagLib::MP4::Item> >, std::less<TagLib::String>, std::allocator<std::pair<TagLib::String const, TagLib::MP4::Item> > >::_M_copy(std::_Rb_tree_node<std::pair<TagLib::String const, TagLib::MP4::Item> > const*, std::_Rb_tree_node<std::pair<TagLib::String const, TagLib::MP4::Item> >*)]+0xc6): undefined reference to `TagLib::MP4::Item::Item(TagLib::MP4::Item const&)'
CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/TagInfo.o: In function `TagLib::Map<TagLib::String, TagLib::MP4::Item>::operator[](TagLib::String const&)':
TagInfo.cpp:(.text._ZN6TagLib3MapINS_6StringENS_3MP44ItemEEixERKS1_[TagLib::Map<TagLib::String, TagLib::MP4::Item>::operator[](TagLib::String const&)]+0x83): undefined reference to `TagLib::MP4::Item::Item()'
TagInfo.cpp:(.text._ZN6TagLib3MapINS_6StringENS_3MP44ItemEEixERKS1_[TagLib::Map<TagLib::String, TagLib::MP4::Item>::operator[](TagLib::String const&)]+0xa1): undefined reference to `TagLib::MP4::Item::Item(TagLib::MP4::Item const&)'
TagInfo.cpp:(.text._ZN6TagLib3MapINS_6StringENS_3MP44ItemEEixERKS1_[TagLib::Map<TagLib::String, TagLib::MP4::Item>::operator[](TagLib::String const&)]+0xcc): undefined reference to `TagLib::MP4::Item::~Item()'
TagInfo.cpp:(.text._ZN6TagLib3MapINS_6StringENS_3MP44ItemEEixERKS1_[TagLib::Map<TagLib::String, TagLib::MP4::Item>::operator[](TagLib::String const&)]+0xe1): undefined reference to `TagLib::MP4::Item::~Item()'
TagInfo.cpp:(.text._ZN6TagLib3MapINS_6StringENS_3MP44ItemEEixERKS1_[TagLib::Map<TagLib::String, TagLib::MP4::Item>::operator[](TagLib::String const&)]+0x109): undefined reference to `TagLib::MP4::Item::~Item()'
collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
make[2]: *** [src/guayadeque] Error 1
make[1]: *** [src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/all] Error 2
make: *** [all] Error 2
```

----------


## anonbeat

> I installed 1.6 from the website and the build got to 97% but I get this:
> 
> 
> ```
> Linking CXX executable guayadeque
> CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/TagInfo.o: In function `GetMp4Lyrics(TagLib::MP4::Tag*)':
> TagInfo.cpp:(.text+0x1e06): undefined reference to `TagLib::MP4::Tag::itemListMap()'
> TagInfo.cpp:(.text+0x1e99): undefined reference to `TagLib::MP4::Tag::itemListMap()'
> TagInfo.cpp:(.text+0x1eb4): undefined reference to `TagLib::MP4::Item::toStringList() const'
> ...


did you removed everything from old version before installed this one? looks like its not finding some functions from the libtag library. Maybe you have library from version 1.5 installed and used this for linking ?

----------


## anonbeat

> I can resize the meters, but not move them.  I'm probably missing something obvious.  
> 
> It's just my own theme. Uhh...let me look.. Colors- set them myself, icons are my slightly tinkered-with version of simple-moblin, emerald theme is Wombat Black, wallpaper is a still from Metropolis.  Sure, I can make screenshots.  For the Sourceforge page, or is there another gallery?


Its for https://sourceforge.net/apps/gallery...p?g2_itemId=22 gallery

----------


## rotwang888

Screenshots sent.

----------


## rotwang888

Oops.

----------


## Yellow Pasque

A quick update: My apologies to anonbeat and all who started to use the version of guayadeque in the PPA. I don't think I'll have time to update it in the immediate future due to "real life" stuff that I have to deal with.

It is very refreshing to see such an actively developed media player and I hope guayadeque continues to improve feature-wise without losing its performance. Good luck.

----------


## VastOne

> A quick update: My apologies to anonbeat and all who started to use the version of guayadeque in the PPA. I don't think I'll have time to update it in the immediate future due to "real life" stuff that I have to deal with.
> 
> It is very refreshing to see such an actively developed media player and I hope guayadeque continues to improve feature-wise without losing its performance. Good luck.


Real Life is the only important thing...I do hope all is well and wish you the best.

Let me know if I can do anything...

See you back soon! :Popcorn:

----------


## anonbeat

> Screenshots sent.


Thanks already up in gallery

----------


## Uncle Spellbinder

OK. I deleted the .guayadeque folder in my home directory after uninstalling the ppa version. Starting anew.

svn 646:

From clean, fresh install. If I go to _view > player_ at top (or any of the options), I lose the player. As you can see by the image, all boxes are ticked, still no player.

*Click image to enlarge:*

----------


## anonbeat

> OK. I deleted the .guayadeque folder in my home directory after uninstalling the ppa version. Starting anew.
> 
> svn 646:
> 
> From clean, fresh install. If I go to _view > player_ at top (or any of the options), I lose the player. As you can see by the image, all boxes are ticked, still no player.
> 
> *Click image to enlarge:*


You should not use that layouts in the latest versions. Sorry If I did not clear that in the 1st post. I try to keep uptodate the 1st post with the latest changes.

----------


## Uncle Spellbinder

> You should not use that layouts in the latest versions. Sorry If I did not clear that in the 1st post. I try to keep uptodate the 1st post with the latest changes.


Sorry, missed that. So for now, whatever the default layout on install is, that's what to use?

----------


## anonbeat

> Sorry, missed that. So for now, whatever the default layout on install is, that's what to use?


Delete from the .conf file all old layouts and build your own new ones. I added Player on top, player on left, etc because the library section could not be moved dragging. But I finally decided that was better to allow to drag it and now you can move it like the other elements clicking in the top bar and dragging it over the screen to the position you want.

----------


## Uncle Spellbinder

Excellent. Thanks, anonbeat. 

Am I correct in assuming the options in view will be removed or changed?

----------


## anonbeat

> Excellent. Thanks, anonbeat. 
> 
> Am I correct in assuming the options in view will be removed or changed?


You mean the actual options you have in Load Layout ? they will be out when you remove the layouts from your config file or you remove the config file itself.

To make it clear. The layouts I posted a few days ago when working in the new gui are no longer needed as now all elements can be dragged to the desired position.

----------


## nothingspecial

Just discovered the Ctrl - search function.

Hold down Ctrl and start typing. The box you are currently using - ie Albums, Artists will go straight to that place.

For example, I hold down Ctrl and type G-R-A-T and straight away I`m at the grateful dead.

Excellent work anonbeat, that`s the search boxes gone.

----------


## anonbeat

> Just discovered the Ctrl - search function.
> 
> Hold down Ctrl and start typing. The box you are currently using - ie Albums, Artists will go straight to that place.
> 
> For example, I hold down Ctrl and type G-R-A-T and straight away I`m at the grateful dead.
> 
> Excellent work anonbeat, that`s the search boxes gone.


That is correct except you dont need to hold ctrl. Just type the letters the name start and it will go there.

----------


## nothingspecial

Haha.

I`ve been trying to enable sound over ssh so that I can listen to music with guayadeque on my netbook remotely from my desktop. So during the process I was starting it from the cli alot.

So I press Ctrl C to kill it and it goes straight to C - wow I thought.

Any plans to enable daap sharing? Would be nice but not essential at this time.

----------


## anonbeat

*Added 2001-02-11 :*
In latest svn revision a change in the database have been made to the covers. If you update you will notice the cover thumbs will not appear in the albums listbox.
You will need to update the library to get it back. To dont loose your other entries you can edit the ~/.guayadeque/guayadeque.conf file and remove the entry 'LastUpdate'
Then do a Library update. This should reload all the covers thumbs.
This change was made because Im working in an 'Album Browser'. Please let me know any suggestion or ideas about this. 

Thanks

----------


## anonbeat

> Haha.
> 
> I`ve been trying to enable sound over ssh so that I can listen to music with guayadeque on my netbook remotely from my desktop. So during the process I was starting it from the cli alot.
> 
> So I press Ctrl C to kill it and it goes straight to C - wow I thought.
> 
> Any plans to enable daap sharing? Would be nice but not essential at this time.


Let me tell you other trick you may not know. Double click over the Album title or Artist Name in the player.

Greets

----------


## anonbeat

> No. What I meant was that the very first time you open the program and want to load your library, it takes two steps to do so, in two different menus. First you have to go to preferences. Then you exit out of that screen and go to "Update Library". Most other players have an option to just "import library" or "import music" in a single step when you use them for the first time.
> 
> So rather than a new user going Edit -> Preferences -> Library Tab and selecting a directory, and then going Library -> Update Library (two steps), they should be able to go Library -> Import Library in a single step.
> 
> And yes, I know you can set it to automatically update your library when you open the program. A good feature. But not what I meant when I asked for a one-step way to import your library


In latest svn version I have added the option to Add a directory to the library so you can import music directly from the main menu.

Thanks for your suggestion

----------


## nothingspecial

Thanks for the hint  :Wink: 

This is too good. I`ve loaded guayadeque on my netbook with my entire library through sshfs. Loading the library took a little longer but no other noticable performance decline.

Forget daapd as far as I`m concerned  :Razz: 

Screenshot-Guayadeque Player.png

----------


## anonbeat

> Thanks for the hint 
> 
> This is too good. I`ve loaded guayadeque on my netbook with my entire library through sshfs. Loading the library took a little longer but no other noticable performance decline.
> 
> Forget daapd as far as I`m concerned 
> 
> Screenshot-Guayadeque Player.png


Great thanks for the testing report  :Smile:

----------


## VastOne

Senor Rios

I have a simple request (hopefully)

When editing a song, the location of the song(s) are on the left.  I was wondering how difficult it would be to add a "Go to this location" with a right click on that song. I also wonder if you could add a delete this file from it's location with a right click on it from any menu.  This would help with any dual files, which I have several due to how I record...

Just curious and it is not a major request...

Guayadeque is incredible!  I am so happy to have it as my main player.

----------


## anonbeat

> Senor Rios
> 
> I have a simple request (hopefully)
> 
> When editing a song, the location of the song(s) are on the left.  I was wondering how difficult it would be to add a "Go to this location" with a right click on that song. I also wonder if you could add a delete this file from it's location with a right click on it from any menu.  This would help with any dual files, which I have several due to how I record...
> 
> Just curious and it is not a major request...
> 
> Guayadeque is incredible!  I am so happy to have it as my main player.


Your requests have been annotated. Thank you for your help testing.

----------


## VastOne

On some tracks, a song will start either from  my playlist or from me double clicking to start.  The song will play for 3 seconds and stop, once I restart it, the song plays fine.  There is no pattern to this, any file format does it and there could be 3 songs in the playlist that will play fine and then the 4th, 5th and 6th will do it again.


Anybody else seeing this behaviour?

----------


## VastOne

> On some tracks, a song will start either from  my playlist or from me double clicking to start.  The song will play for 3 seconds and stop, once I restart it, the song plays fine.  There is no pattern to this, any file format does it and there could be 3 songs in the playlist that will play fine and then the 4th, 5th and 6th will do it again.
> 
> 
> Anybody else seeing this behaviour?


This appears to be isolated to a specific machine which is my oldest one and one that I have had media issues before.

I cannot reproduce this behaviour on my other machines

----------


## RedRat

OK, I am running 8.04 Hardy and cannot get it to install via the .deb file. I have an unmet dependency in libsqlite3-0, although I have that file installed. Any solutions?

----------


## nothingspecial

You can get jauntys version of libsqlite as a deb from here

Don`t know if that will cause issues with other stuff though - own risk time  :Wink: 

Goes without saying to remove the one you have first.

----------


## RedRat

> You can get jauntys version of libsqlite as a deb from here
> 
> Don`t know if that will cause issues with other stuff though - own risk time 
> 
> Goes without saying to remove the one you have first.


I think I will pass on this for now. I plan to upgrade to 10.04LTS when it comes out in the next few months. Quite few programs are dependent on libsqlite and I might screw things up a bit by installing that one. Thanks for the suggestion.

----------


## anonbeat

*Added 2010-02-14 :*
* Added an album browser. Its another way to access the music by viewing the covers of the albums, its name, artist, year and tracks. 

* Also an option in Preferences -> General to load default layout. This option if enabled will bypass the saved layouts in case your layout is corrupted. Its a only one use preference. It will get reset once the app load to default value.

* Another features added are the Rescan library and add directory. Rescan library will force a complete update of the library while Add directory will allow to add a directory to the library paths.

I want to improve the filtering in album browser so if you have ideas now its the time to tell it  :Smile: 

Thanks for your help testing

----------


## VastOne

> *Added 2010-02-14 :*
> * Added an album browser. Its another way to access the music by viewing the covers of the albums, its name, artist, year and tracks. 
> 
> * Also an option in Preferences -> General to load default layout. This option if enabled will bypass the saved layouts in case your layout is corrupted. Its a only one use preference. It will get reset once the app load to default value.
> 
> * Another features added are the Rescan library and add directory. Rescan library will force a complete update of the library while Add directory will allow to add a directory to the library paths.
> 
> I want to improve the filtering in album browser so if you have ideas now its the time to tell it 
> 
> Thanks for your help testing


Very nice additions, tested and works perfectly

----------


## nothingspecial

I don`t have them. Do I have to remove my guayadeque.conf and copy the default over again?

At revision 651.

----------


## VastOne

> I don`t have them. Do I have to remove my guayadeque.conf and copy the default over again?
> 
> At revision 651.


On my most troublesome machine, I also have this same issue. I have  removed the .conf file but I still do not get the new features. I am going to completely remove G-Deque from this machine and start from scratch and will update

Edit - 

I looked again and these functions were there. I used the Preferences - General - Load Default Layouts and it ended a troublesome problem I had with my Control Menu not displaying correctly. I did do a 


> cp /usr/share/guayadeque/guayadeque.default.conf ~/.guayadeque/guayadeque.conf


before anything else....

----------


## nothingspecial

Got it.

```

cd guayadeque
sudo make uninstall
make
sudo make install
```

----------


## nothingspecial

And I must say......the album browser is an excellent feature.

I would say, don`t try to make it a "cover flow" ala iTunes.

By all means improve it, but I like it in the format it is.

Cheers.    :Very Happy:

----------


## anonbeat

> And I must say......the album browser is an excellent feature.
> 
> I would say, don`t try to make it a "cover flow" ala iTunes.
> 
> By all means improve it, but I like it in the format it is.
> 
> Cheers.


Thank you for your comment. I want to make more easy the filtering.

I dont have it clear right now

----------


## mathyou

Just tried this out this evening, very impressed so far! Will maybe spend a bit of time playing with layout later. 

Is there a way to bulk grab cover art? I've been using rhythmbox for quite a while and don't remember the cover art feature ever really working so I'm missing quite a lot.

cheers,
m

----------


## anonbeat

> Just tried this out this evening, very impressed so far! Will maybe spend a bit of time playing with layout later. 
> 
> Is there a way to bulk grab cover art? I've been using rhythmbox for quite a while and don't remember the cover art feature ever really working so I'm missing quite a lot.
> 
> cheers,
> m


Thank you for your help and welcome. If you update to svn revision 653 u will get the option 'Update Covers' that will try to download all missing covers. Will take long to finish if you have many missing covers.

Also added mouse wheel support to the Album Browser window so you can select page with mouse wheel.

I would like to see how ppl configured the default layout for Guayadeque  :Smile:

----------


## nothingspecial

Regarding the album browser.

If i select to download the missing album cover and it doesn`t find anything and I click ok - guayadeque crashes.

It would be great if you could drag and drop images onto the empty cover boxes ......... especially if you could do it from the internet.

Regarding the prefered layouts, I think you`ve seen mine already but here it is again

Screenshot.png

Screenshot-1.png

----------


## anonbeat

*Added 2010-02-15 :*
* The select cover allow to enter a remote url for the cover file.

* There have been some ppl with display issues in Album browser because they have already added images in the database in the wrong format. This version should fix this issue but a Rescan of the library will be launched the first time the app start with this version.

----------


## anonbeat

> Regarding the album browser.
> 
> If i select to download the missing album cover and it doesn`t find anything and I click ok - guayadeque crashes.
> 
> It would be great if you could drag and drop images onto the empty cover boxes ......... especially if you could do it from the internet.
> 
> Regarding the prefered layouts, I think you`ve seen mine already but here it is again
> 
> Attachment 147132
> ...


Thanks for the screenshots. Quite standard layout  :Smile:  
The issue you described should be fixed in revision 655

Thanks

----------


## bergandr

Hi Anonbeat,

first of all: great work! The first player (besides mpd/gmpc) which is able to handle my library (>700GB).

Can you do me one favor and update the ppa from time to time?
This would make testing for me much easier..

Thanks a lot.

----------


## anonbeat

> Hi Anonbeat,
> 
> first of all: great work! The first player (besides mpd/gmpc) which is able to handle my library (>700GB).
> 
> Can you do me one favor and update the ppa from time to time?
> This would make testing for me much easier..
> 
> Thanks a lot.


Thank you for helping testing. The ppa is not mine. Its Temüjin ppa. He wrote a few days ago he is busy to keep it up. Im sure he is doing his best to update it but time is limited for everyone.

If I have some time I will try to make one available.

Thanks again

----------


## nothingspecial

> Hi Anonbeat,
> 
> first of all: great work! The first player (besides mpd/gmpc) which is able to handle my library (>700GB).
> 
> Can you do me one favor and update the ppa from time to time?
> This would make testing for me much easier..
> 
> Thanks a lot.


Installing the subversion variety is just as easy once you get used to it

to update just


```
cd guayadeque
svn up
make
sudo make install
```

----------


## VastOne

> Installing the subversion variety is just as easy once you get used to it
> 
> to update just
> 
> 
> ```
> cd guayadeque
> svn up
> make
> ...


You beat me to it....

SVN is very easy to the OP

----------


## anonbeat

> ...
> - an URL location in "Select cover location" dialog, so it can be downloaded if you already have the URL (ie., from Magnatune)
> - the ability to reorder the album list - via context menu - by artist, album name, year
> ...


In latest svn versions the option to add a known URL to Select Cover Location have been added.

Thanks again for your comments

----------


## TJUndead

Hombre, solo ahora he visto que eres de Gran Canaria! jajajaja
Yo sou de Brasil, pero vivo en Benidorm hacen ya uns 6 años.

Mirad, he compilado la version del SVN, y me deparé con dos cosas que creo sean bugs, umas es el icono del Prev track que está al revez, y el otro es en la biblioteca. Si hago con que me procures caratulas nuevas para todas las musicas de mi biblioteca, o las procuro una a una, aun asi las imagenes de las caratulas en la biblioteca no actualizan.

Le dejo adjunto dos screenshots que he hecho para que lo entiendas.

Ya he indicado tu player a unos amigos, y a todos les han gustado, pero uno me lo ha perguntado si es possible adicionar una funciona llamada Love del Last.fm en el player. No se muy bien de que se trata, pero el me ha dicho que esta funcion esta presente en el Amarok, y que es algo para que se pueda marcar las musicas como favoritas en el Last.fm, o algo asi. Perdonad si no me explico mejor, pero es que yo tampoco lo he entendido muy bien.

Queria preguntarte una cosilla por curiosidad. porque el nombre de Guayadeque? jejejejeje

Una cosa mas que queria te perguntar es si pretende traduzir el player a otras linguas, porque si te va bien puedo traduzirlo al português de Brasil estos dias, ya que tengo algo de tiempo libre.

Un salud y muchas gracias por el player, que está de **** madre.

http://img42.imageshack.us/img42/477...nshot008yr.png
http://img42.imageshack.us/img42/728...nshot007ds.png

----------


## A9010

> OK, I am running 8.04 Hardy and cannot get it to install via the .deb file. I have an unmet dependency in libsqlite3-0, although I have that file installed. Any solutions?


i have the same problem...    i can't test guayadeque in my netbook with hardy., i reinstalled libsqlite3-0 and it said that is the newest ::

is a problem of architecture ??  i'm not in i386 . is lpia

saludos y agradecimientos desde mexico

----------


## A9010

... and when i'm trying to do the installation in konsole... when i do "make" in the folder of where are guayadeque files, this error appear:

a9010@a9010:~/proyectos/guayadeque$ cmake  .
-- Check for working C compiler: /usr/bin/gcc
-- Check for working C compiler: /usr/bin/gcc -- works
-- Check size of void*
-- Check size of void* - done
-- Check for working CXX compiler: CMAKE_CXX_COMPILER-NOTFOUND
CMake Error: your CXX compiler: "CMAKE_CXX_COMPILER-NOTFOUND" was not found.   Please set CMAKE_CXX_COMPILER to a valid compiler path or name.
CMake Error: Internal CMake error, TryCompile configure of cmake failed
-- Check for working CXX compiler: CMAKE_CXX_COMPILER-NOTFOUND -- broken
CMake Error: The C++ compiler "CMAKE_CXX_COMPILER-NOTFOUND" is not able to compile a simple test program.
It fails with the following output:


CMake will not be able to correctly generate this project.
CMake Error: your CXX compiler: "CMAKE_CXX_COMPILER-NOTFOUND" was not found.   Please set CMAKE_CXX_COMPILER to a valid compiler path or name.
-- Configuring done


wtf ?  i already have a c++ compiler.

cheers.

----------


## chaopoch

I just notice that the 'Cover Editor' always eliminates "of" in the Album section, is it the problem that 'Update covers' does not download all the covers?

Cover Editor.png

----------


## anonbeat

> I just notice that the 'Cover Editor' always eliminates "of" in the Album section, is it the problem that 'Update covers' does not download all the covers?
> 
> Attachment 147248


That is a feature. You can filter some words in the album names to make more easy to find albums or covers. You can always remove all words in the filter list in Preferences -> Online -> Filters

Thanks for your help testing

----------


## anonbeat

> Hombre, solo ahora he visto que eres de Gran Canaria! jajajaja
> Yo sou de Brasil, pero vivo en Benidorm hacen ya uns 6 años.
> 
> Mirad, he compilado la version del SVN, y me deparé con dos cosas que creo sean bugs, umas es el icono del Prev track que está al revez, y el otro es en la biblioteca. Si hago con que me procures caratulas nuevas para todas las musicas de mi biblioteca, o las procuro una a una, aun asi las imagenes de las caratulas en la biblioteca no actualizan.
> 
> Le dejo adjunto dos screenshots que he hecho para que lo entiendas.
> 
> Ya he indicado tu player a unos amigos, y a todos les han gustado, pero uno me lo ha perguntado si es possible adicionar una funciona llamada Love del Last.fm en el player. No se muy bien de que se trata, pero el me ha dicho que esta funcion esta presente en el Amarok, y que es algo para que se pueda marcar las musicas como favoritas en el Last.fm, o algo asi. Perdonad si no me explico mejor, pero es que yo tampoco lo he entendido muy bien.
> 
> ...


Thank you. I prefer we keep in english so everybody else can read us. 

Just fixed the icon bug.

About albums covers not updating when selecting or downloading a new one I tried here and worked fine. I suspect you think that once the album cover is updated the images into the album tracks will be added but this is a complete different thing. If not album cover is set the player will try to use the image embedded into the audio file but first will try to use the album cover. And for now its not automatic the add images into files.
I will note the request for the love track button for last.fm. 

About why Guayadeque in post #1 you have a link to a post explaining what Guayadeque is. But its mostly because its a unique name.

Of course you can translate it. To do it in your svn directory run ./buildt and it will update the languaje template. Then use the template guayadeque.pot into po dir for your translation. 

Send it to me by email at anonbeat at gmail dot com and I will add it soon.

Thanks again for your help testing.

----------


## anonbeat

> ... and when i'm trying to do the installation in konsole... when i do "make" in the folder of where are guayadeque files, this error appear:
> 
> a9010@a9010:~/proyectos/guayadeque$ cmake  .
> -- Check for working C compiler: /usr/bin/gcc
> -- Check for working C compiler: /usr/bin/gcc -- works
> -- Check size of void*
> -- Check size of void* - done
> -- Check for working CXX compiler: CMAKE_CXX_COMPILER-NOTFOUND
> CMake Error: your CXX compiler: "CMAKE_CXX_COMPILER-NOTFOUND" was not found.   Please set CMAKE_CXX_COMPILER to a valid compiler path or name.
> ...


You need to have installed build-essential. But this have not being tested in hardy. The latest versions have been tested only in 9.10.

----------


## _sAm_

Hi "anonbeat"

After reading about "Guayadeque Music Player" I was thinking something like "yet another heavy/slow and less good looking GTK player that lacks futures", but after reading so many positive comments I just had to try it.

After using it for a day with my large collection of music(flac and mp3) I am very impressed with it - and it will become my default music player.

"Please test it and let me know about bugs, feature requests, etc"
Sorry if my requests are talked about before, but here is what I "missed":

1. Guayadeque will only show covers if they are named *.jpg and not *.jpeg. I have lots of coverart stored as cover.jpeg. The filename *.jpeg is often written as *.jpg since Windows OS only can use 3 letters for filenames; I hope you can add support for *.jpeg. 

2. I use Easytag to tag my musicfiles, and always add the cd/disc number(like 1/1, 1/2 and so on). Would be nice if  Guayadeque could show the disc number(Banshee and Exaile can do this). 

3. My collection is large, and I normally find the artist I want to listen to by pressing the first letter in the artist name(in the Artist tab). Example: I want to listen to Yonderboi I would press the Y key to get to first artist on Y, and A if I want to find the artist Ane Brun fast. Exaile support this(but not Banshee); hope Guayadeque can get this.

4. The radio tab has no default radios, the user needs to add it. Its not a problem, but some defaults would be nice. If you take a look in Kplayer from the KDE 4.3 series(or was it KMPlayer?) you will find a long list of radios nicely organized out of the box. Perhaps you could copy them for Guayadeque(?). 

5. I use "Docky" and get no icon for Guayadeque(unlike Rhythmbox/Banshee/Exaile). 

Thank you a lot for Guayadeque, I like it a lot!  


Sorry for my bad English.

----------


## anonbeat

> Hi "anonbeat"
> 
> After reading about "Guayadeque Music Player" I was thinking something like "yet another heavy/slow and less good looking GTK player that lacks futures", but after reading so many positive comments I just had to try it.
> 
> After using it for a day with my large collection of music(flac and mp3) I am very impressed with it - and it will become my default music player.
> 
> "Please test it and let me know about bugs, feature requests, etc"
> Sorry if my requests are talked about before, but here is what I "missed":
> 
> ...


1 It should be fixed in svn now

2 Ok will take a look at it

3 Try in Artist list box and type Y or A and you will select the first artist with that letter.

4 You just need to do a 'Update Radio Stations' from the shoutcast context menu and you will receive thousands of radios

5 Will see where the icons should be placed. Looks like there are more than one location for program icons

Thanks for trying guayadeque and help to make it better testing.

----------


## TJUndead

> I just notice that the 'Cover Editor' always eliminates "of" in the Album section, is it the problem that 'Update covers' does not download all the covers?
> 
> Attachment 147248


I also noticed this problem in the Cover Editor, but in mine player he eats the "of" and "the" words from the title of the album. 

A friend mine and I also noticed that the function of last.fm appears to have some the delay sending information to the site, because if I start a music now, it will only show up there on last.fm after a long time. 

And finally I want to make a request. There is a possibility to add on the lyrics tab an auto-scroll function or something like that, to the lyrics accompanying the music go?

Again, sorry for my bad english and congratz for the wonderfull work.

----------


## eltama

I wanted to give Guayadeque a try so I compiled it from the svn (revision 661). It gave the following warnings, but otherwise it was all fine:



```
/home/tamalet/bin/guayadeque/src/MainApp.cpp: In function bool SendFilesByMPRIS(int, wxChar**):
/home/tamalet/bin/guayadeque/src/MainApp.cpp:131: warning: taking address of temporary
/home/tamalet/bin/guayadeque/src/ApeTag.cpp:115: warning: void WriteLittleEndianUint32(char*, wxUint32) defined but not used
```

When I first launched it, I went to Library -> Add directory and chose my music directory (which by the way is on an ntfs partition), and the program just closed. When I run it from the command line I get a segmentation fault error:



```
07:25:17 PM: Deleted stale lock file '/home/tamalet/.guayadeque/.guayadeque-tamalet'.
07:25:17 PM: Initialized locale ( en_US )
07:25:17 PM: Library Db Version 9
07:25:17 PM: Library Paths: 
07:25:17 PM: 000003FB

(guayadeque:12738): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_range_set_range: assertion `min < max' failed

(guayadeque:12738): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_range_set_range: assertion `min < max' failed

(guayadeque:12738): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_range_set_range: assertion `min < max' failed
07:25:18 PM: Updating the podcasts...
Segmentation fault
```

I am running Karmic 64 bits. Let me know if you need more information that could help you.

----------


## eltama

I made it work by adding the path via Preferences->Library.
My first impression is really good. I really like that by default it generates a playlist.

I have noticed some small problems though.
.The initial layout was really strange. There was a lot of space for the player and player list and not so much for the library. I also had to rearrange the panels in the Radio and PlayLists tabs.

.On the Browser tab, I have like 20 pages of cds with the description and then like another 80 pages with no description nor image. Also the page count says x/0 where x is the page number. I also found it very strange that the only way to browse the pages was by scrolling the mouse. Arrow keys don't work, not even clicking on the slider.

.Ctrl-A does not select all the song on either the library pane or the playlist. It just goes to the first song starting with 'a'. Maybe this is not needed. I wanted to clear the playlist but you can do that with the context menu. Anyway some people like to avoid using the mouse as much as possible.

.It would be nice to be able to edit the lyrics.

As many people have said, I thought this would be just "another" player but I think it will become my default player. Great work!

----------


## nothingspecial

> .The initial layout was really strange. There was a lot of space for the player and player list and not so much for the library. I also had to rearrange the panels in the Radio and PlayLists tabs.


This is a feature, lay guayadeque out however you like. Make multiple layouts and save them.




> On the Browser tab, Arrow keys don't work, not even clicking on the slider.


Up and Down arrows rather than left right

----------


## anonbeat

> I wanted to give Guayadeque a try so I compiled it from the svn (revision 661). It gave the following warnings, but otherwise it was all fine:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> /home/tamalet/bin/guayadeque/src/MainApp.cpp: In function bool SendFilesByMPRIS(int, wxChar**):
> /home/tamalet/bin/guayadeque/src/MainApp.cpp:131: warning: taking address of temporary
> /home/tamalet/bin/guayadeque/src/ApeTag.cpp:115: warning: void WriteLittleEndianUint32(char*, wxUint32) defined but not used
> ```
> ...


Thank you for your bug report. Its fixed now in svn.

----------


## anonbeat

> I made it work by adding the path via Preferences->Library.
> My first impression is really good. I really like that by default it generates a playlist.
> 
> I have noticed some small problems though.
> .The initial layout was really strange. There was a lot of space for the player and player list and not so much for the library. I also had to rearrange the panels in the Radio and PlayLists tabs.
> 
> .On the Browser tab, I have like 20 pages of cds with the description and then like another 80 pages with no description nor image. Also the page count says x/0 where x is the page number. I also found it very strange that the only way to browse the pages was by scrolling the mouse. Arrow keys don't work, not even clicking on the slider.
> 
> .Ctrl-A does not select all the song on either the library pane or the playlist. It just goes to the first song starting with 'a'. Maybe this is not needed. I wanted to clear the playlist but you can do that with the context menu. Anyway some people like to avoid using the mouse as much as possible.
> ...


You installed from svn ? In svn the default layout should be a litle better than what you describe. I will take a look for it again

About the album browser you found another bug  :Smile:  Fixed in svn now
btw To navigat with keys you need to have focused the slider. You should have it focused but I will try to identify in which cases its not the case.

Ok I will add Ctrl-A key support to select all elements in a listbox. Missed this  :Smile: 

About the lyrics editing I can give you a workaround. You can Paste text to the lyrics panel. You can edit in your favorite editor and paste it there  :Wink: 

Thank you for your help testing the app

----------


## nothingspecial

Very very small one here.....

.....but in the interest of polish and professionalism ........

If you right click in the album browser and choose links it says "YouTobe" rather than YouTube.

It doesn`t bother me, but I thought I`d better point it out.

Cheers.

----------


## anonbeat

> Very very small one here.....
> 
> .....but in the interest of polish and professionalism ........
> 
> If you right click in the album browser and choose links it says "YouTobe" rather than YouTube.
> 
> It doesn`t bother me, but I thought I`d better point it out.
> 
> Cheers.


Thank you very much. Fixed in default configuration but I cant fix it when its already in user configuration so you need to change it there in preferences -> links.

----------


## nothingspecial

No problem > done  :Very Happy:

----------


## dartmusic

OK, I finally installed the SVN version yesterday afternoon, though I think there's now been one or two updates since I did!  For some reason there are a significant amount of tracks with misread tags.  These are things that were read until I installed the version from the PPA and continues now.  I've tried re-reading the entire library, but nothing changes.  This is about 300 - 400 tracks.  I check that I had the newest taglib versions loaded.  Any ideas?

Also, Guayadeque is still not reporting to last.fm and often the smart/dynamic playlist will either get stuck on an artist or two, or completely ignore what I've been listening to and start playing a completely different genre of music (not just one track, but many in a row!).

The new layout stuff looks great, though!

Thanks.

PS:  the tag situation started when I loaded the version in the PPA, but now I'm running whatever the latest SVN update was yesterday morning.

----------


## leandrolnx

Testing the player, I noticed that the Last.FM Scrobbling isn't working properly. You can check this?

Keep on the good work! thanks.

----------


## eltama

I got another segmentation fault when trying to update the tags of a disc using MusicBranz.

Also when changing the genre tag of several cds the interface froze for a while (but not the music).

----------


## anonbeat

> OK, I finally installed the SVN version yesterday afternoon, though I think there's now been one or two updates since I did!  For some reason there are a significant amount of tracks with misread tags.  These are things that were read until I installed the version from the PPA and continues now.  I've tried re-reading the entire library, but nothing changes.  This is about 300 - 400 tracks.  I check that I had the newest taglib versions loaded.  Any ideas?
> 
> Also, Guayadeque is still not reporting to last.fm and often the smart/dynamic playlist will either get stuck on an artist or two, or completely ignore what I've been listening to and start playing a completely different genre of music (not just one track, but many in a row!).
> 
> The new layout stuff looks great, though!
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> PS:  the tag situation started when I loaded the version in the PPA, but now I'm running whatever the latest SVN update was yesterday morning.


About the files with missing tag info I cant be sure till I can check one of this files myself but for 'Uncle' this was caused by mp3 files with tag version 2.3 and with tags that taglib didnt like. Seems taglib once it finds a weird tag in that version (ID3v2.3) cancell the reading.

I still need to find a way to avoid this situation.

Before there was a bug in guayadeque that added that missing tags tracks to other albums. This is why you didnt see it before ppa version.

Also seems there is a problem with last.fm for some ppl. I for example can send and I seen other ppl sending without problems. I still need to figure out what the problem is. Can you run it from console and send me the output for guayadeque runnig for a while trying to send to last.fm ?

About the smart mode the version 0.2.3 was acting as what you describe but since then I fixed it and it should be working fine. It even avoid to repeat any of the last 20 artist or the last 100 tracks played thought smart mode. But you need to have a mid size library to find what its suggested.

Remember that if nothing is found and you have enabled 'Add random tracks on empty playlist" random tracks will be added from your library only following the rules set in filters.

Thank you for helping testing

----------


## anonbeat

> Testing the player, I noticed that the Last.FM Scrobbling isn't working properly. You can check this?
> 
> Keep on the good work! thanks.


Can you run it from console and send me the output for guayadeque running for a while trying to connect to last.fm ?

thanks

----------


## anonbeat

> I got another segmentation fault when trying to update the tags of a disc using MusicBranz.
> 
> Also when changing the genre tag of several cds the interface froze for a while (but not the music).


I will add this as a bug report. Thanks

----------


## mr_hangman

Hello anonbeat

I came across Guayadeque few days ago and have been using it as my default music player since then.
When I tried it, my first thought was 'This is what I've been looking for'. I have more than 60 GB of music and none of the players that I tried can work properly with a large collection (at least on my system). :Razz: 

I wonder if I could make a request here. Sometimes, I cannot find some songs because they don't have title or artist in the tag, it would be great if Guayadeque can search from the filename as well.

Thank you so much. Really appreciate your work.  :Wink:

----------


## leandrolnx

> Can you run it from console and send me the output for guayadeque running for a while trying to connect to last.fm ?
> 
> thanks


The Scrobbling isn't working properly, only scrobbles a song with 'now playing' when the same finished.




> 06:48:34 PM: Initialized locale ( en_US )
> 06:48:34 PM: Library Db Version 9
> 06:48:34 PM: Library Paths: 
> 06:48:34 PM: /home/leandro/mp3/
> 06:48:34 PM: 000003F9
> 06:48:34 PM: Loading /home/leandro/mp3/Children Of Bodom - Hatebreeder/Children Of Bodom - Hatebreeder - 01 - Warheart.mp3
> 06:48:34 PM: Loading /home/leandro/mp3/Children Of Bodom - Hatebreeder/Children Of Bodom - Hatebreeder - 02 - Silent Night, Bodom Night.mp3
> 06:48:34 PM: Loading /home/leandro/mp3/Children Of Bodom - Hatebreeder/Children Of Bodom - Hatebreeder - 03 - Hatebreeder.mp3
> 06:48:34 PM: Loading /home/leandro/mp3/Children Of Bodom - Hatebreeder/Children Of Bodom - Hatebreeder - 04 - Bed of Razors.mp3
> ...


logged in the lastfm 6 minutes after the program opening.

----------


## pickarooney

I'd love to try this but can't install it. 
SVN fails with sme unknown error during build, the PPA is offline and the .deb depends on a version of sqlite which is not available for jaunty.

Any other way of getting this?

BTW is the name a pun on 'no hay de que' ?

----------


## nothingspecial

> I wonder if I could make a request here. Sometimes, I cannot find some songs because they don't have title or artist in the tag, it would be great if Guayadeque can search from the filename as well.


This would be useful to me aswell as I have a very messy (in terms of tagging) collection.

Low priority as far as I`m concerned, but would be nice  :Very Happy:

----------


## anonbeat

> I'd love to try this but can't install it. 
> SVN fails with sme unknown error during build, the PPA is offline and the .deb depends on a version of sqlite which is not available for jaunty.
> 
> Any other way of getting this?
> 
> BTW is the name a pun on 'no hay de que' ?


For now this version is for 9.10 as you need taglib 1.6 or later

Sorry

----------


## anonbeat

> The Scrobbling isn't working properly, only scrobbles a song with 'now playing' when the same finished.
> 
> logged in the lastfm 6 minutes after the program opening.


This should be fixed in latest svn revision 664

Thanks for your help

----------


## eltama

Disrigard this, see post below.

----------


## eltama

disregard this, see post below.

----------


## eltama

> This is a feature, lay guayadeque out however you like. Make multiple layouts and save them.


It's nice that you can make your own layout and save it, but still a bad default layout cannot be a "feature"  :Smile: 
To show you what I mean, when I start the program I get this windows, which is not bad:



But when I maximize it, I get this:



Instead of enlarging the library panel, it enlarges the player panel.

And while we are on the layout topic, I saved my layout and then I tried one of the defaults, but all the interface disappeared:



This wasn't fixed with a restart. The layout I saved was not there and I had to enable the panels one by one, but I couldn't get the player panel back. So I took the opportunity to update the svn and rebuild the program. But that didn't solve the problem either. I had to delete the .guayadec directory to make it work again, loosing all my library and configuration of course.

----------


## pickarooney

> For now this version is for 9.10 as you need taglib 1.6 or later
> 
> Sorry


OK, well too bad as I had to dump Karmic. Maybe I'll try with Lucid in 6 months  :Smile:  Good luck with it in the meantime.

----------


## eltama

OMG!! I did a mess with the my post, it ended sended like 3 times with those big images, and I think I can't delete them now. SORRY

----------


## nothingspecial

To install the latest taglib



```
svn co svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk/kdesupport/taglib
```

Don`t do this unless you know what you are doing.

Don`t worry about the kde references, I don`t think it needs anything kde based.

However, I`m not sure--------own risk time  :Wink:

----------


## anonbeat

> It's nice that you can make your own layout and save it, but still a bad default layout cannot be a "feature" 
> To show you what I mean, when I start the program I get this windows, which is not bad:
> 
> 
> 
> But when I maximize it, I get this:
> 
> Instead of enlarging the library panel, it enlarges the player panel.
> 
> ...


The default layouts you had should not be there. Sorry my fault. Fixed two revisions ago. Other time this happens for your just go to Preferences -> General and check 'Load Default Layout' This will load again the default layout without losing any configuration or deleting any folder.

About maximize its a design 'feature'. I should have as default panel the library so its the panel that gets maximized but in that case you should not be able to close it. I wanted that you could run with only the player and all the rest of panels closed so I had to make the 'Center' panel the player and this is why it gets bigger when you maximize. I will try to fix this issue with some other gui related ones l8r when I have it more stable the rest of features and bugs.

Thank you for helping testing

----------


## eltama

About the segmentation fault when adding a directory to the library you said:



> Thank you for your bug report. Its fixed now in svn.


I have updated to revision 664, but I still have the same problem.

----------


## leandrolnx

Another sugestion: notify-osd about track changes. it will be nice!

----------


## mr_hangman

I have one problem regarding maximization.
My guayadeque doesn't get maximized when I run the program even if I maximize it before closing. Seems like it doesn't remember the new window size.
This exact problem also happens with amarok 
but not with exaile, banshee, rhythmbox or songbird.

----------


## leandrolnx

After the 664 revision, the last.fm scrobbling is working in that way:

01) Song 1 started, Song 1 are 'now playing' in last.fm (OK)
02) Song 1 finished and started Song 2, Song 1 Scrobble vanish (don't appear like 'just listened') and Song 2 is 'now playing'.
03) After seconds, Song 1 appear 'just listened' and song 2 isn't 'now playing' anymore.

I think is a problem envolving last.fm API, could you check this?

Thanks!

----------


## eltama

On revision 664 I am not getting the segmentation fault using MusicBranz tagging. Actually it work beautifully!

----------


## eltama

mmm actually I got another segmentation fault when using MusicBranz. It seems that it's not easy to reproduce because when I tried again it worked fine.

When I restarted I saw that the changes were applied, so the bug must be after the update.

I also run into a weird bug where I could not move any panel or change the size of any column. I just didn't get the <-> cursor.
UPDATE: This happened again. I noticed that it is possible to resize, but you don't get the <-> cursor until you start resizing. This is specially problematic for resizing columns, since it's hard to know where the border is and a click on the column will change the order of the list.

----------


## eltama

Another small one, in Lyrics, Copy to clipboard does not work.

And don't worry, these bugs are not putting me off. The program is relatively new and needs some polish, but the essence is there!

----------


## VastOne

> This would be useful to me aswell as I have a very messy (in terms of tagging) collection.
> 
> Low priority as far as I`m concerned, but would be nice


lol, yours is the same as mine ... (was).... I started out begging for this function but instead have spent the last week cleaning up and retagging and renaming...Once I got used to EasyTag, it was much easier!

Now my selection is all the way around better quality in the music and tags by going to flac and using easyTAG.  

One thing I want to compliment Mr Rios on is the shoutcast connection.  I do not know how you do yours different, but in all other apps I have used Shoutcast was always lagging in several ways..the track itself would need to re buffer or listing the stations I would always have to refresh 3-4 times...And it is not a net issue as I have T-1 connectivity

Whatever you are doing is perfect as I have never had this issue with G-Que, so thank you!

Now, if I can ever record using streamripper right from G-Que, I will never ever ever use another music player.... :Capital Razz:  (OK I never use any other now but I had to get my push across...and I know, it is on it's way....Thanks Mr Rios!)

----------


## dartmusic

Hmmm...I just updated to the most recent SVN update and now I am logged into last.fm but tracks still aren't showing up on the last.fm website.  Every now and then something will show as "now playing" but nothing shows up in my played tracks when played from Guayadeque.

----------


## anonbeat

> After the 664 revision, the last.fm scrobbling is working in that way:
> 
> 01) Song 1 started, Song 1 are 'now playing' in last.fm (OK)
> 02) Song 1 finished and started Song 2, Song 1 Scrobble vanish (don't appear like 'just listened') and Song 2 is 'now playing'.
> 03) After seconds, Song 1 appear 'just listened' and song 2 isn't 'now playing' anymore.
> 
> I think is a problem envolving last.fm API, could you check this?
> 
> Thanks!


This should be fixed in revision 666

Thanks

----------


## anonbeat

> Hmmm...I just updated to the most recent SVN update and now I am logged into last.fm but tracks still aren't showing up on the last.fm website.  Every now and then something will show as "now playing" but nothing shows up in my played tracks when played from Guayadeque.


Please test if possible with revision 666

----------


## anonbeat

> mmm actually I got another segmentation fault when using MusicBranz. It seems that it's not easy to reproduce because when I tried again it worked fine.
> 
> When I restarted I saw that the changes were applied, so the bug must be after the update.
> 
> I also run into a weird bug where I could not move any panel or change the size of any column. I just didn't get the <-> cursor.
> UPDATE: This happened again. I noticed that it is possible to resize, but you don't get the <-> cursor until you start resizing. This is specially problematic for resizing columns, since it's hard to know where the border is and a click on the column will change the order of the list.


Can you use ./buildd instead of ./build to build guayadeque and run it from gdb

gdb guayadeque

so when you get the segmentation fault you will get into gdb screen. Then from it do bt and send me the output so I can know where its crashing.

I have tried to reproduce here the crash without success

Thank you

----------


## TJUndead

Hey anonbeat! How hare you today?
I tested now the svn revision 666 and the audioscrobbler now work very fine.
But I see something strange on terminal messages, and I don't know if this is a bug or what, so I put here the log to you see, ok?



```
nutri@kazuma-system:~/guayadeque$ guayadeque
12:57:02: Initialized locale ( pt_BR )
12:57:02: Library Db Version 9
12:57:03: Library Paths: 
12:57:03: /home/nutri/Músicas/
12:57:03: 000002FD
12:57:04: Loading http://scfire-mtc-aa02.stream.aol.com:80/stream/1022
12:57:04: Loading http://scfire-dtc-aa03.stream.aol.com:80/stream/1022
12:57:04: Loading http://scfire-dtc-aa06.stream.aol.com:80/stream/1022
12:57:04: Loading http://scfire-dtc-aa04.stream.aol.com:80/stream/1022
12:57:04: Loading http://205.188.215.229:8002

(guayadeque:16790): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_range_set_range: assertion `min < max' failed
12:57:08: Database updating started.
12:57:08: Updating the podcasts...
12:58:17: Loged in to lastfm AudioScrobble service.
12:58:29: Warning: No image handler for type image/jpg defined.
12:58:38: Error: Image file is not of type 17.
12:58:41: Error: Image file is not of type 15.
TagLib: MPEG::Header::parse() -- Invalid sample rate.
TagLib: MPEG::Header::parse() -- Invalid sample rate.
TagLib: MPEG::Header::parse() -- Invalid sample rate.
TagLib: MPEG::Header::parse() -- Invalid sample rate.
TagLib: MPEG::Header::parse() -- Invalid sample rate.
TagLib: MPEG::Header::parse() -- Invalid sample rate.
13:00:05: Error: Image file is not of type 17.
13:03:02: Warning: No image handler for type image/jpg defined.
TagLib: MPEG::Header::parse() -- Invalid sample rate.
TagLib: MPEG::Header::parse() -- Invalid sample rate.
TagLib: MPEG::Header::parse() -- Invalid sample rate.
TagLib: MPEG::Header::parse() -- Invalid sample rate.
TagLib: MPEG::Header::parse() -- Invalid sample rate.
TagLib: MPEG::Header::parse() -- Invalid sample rate.
TagLib: MPEG::Header::parse() -- Invalid sample rate.
TagLib: MPEG::Header::parse() -- Invalid sample rate.
TagLib: MPEG::Header::parse() -- Invalid sample rate.
TagLib: MPEG::Header::parse() -- Invalid sample rate.
13:14:38: Warning: No image handler for type image/jpg defined.
13:18:52: Could not get 'http://www.7digital.com/shops/assets/sleeveart/0094638670254_182.JPEG'
13:18:52: Could not get 'http://www.7digital.com/shops/assets/sleeveart/204786_350.JPEG'
```

Hope this help in something.
Me and leandrolnx are translating the .POT file to pt-BR. When we finalize the translations, I'll send you the file, ok?

Cya!

----------


## anonbeat

> Hey anonbeat! How hare you today?
> I tested now the svn revision 666 and the audioscrobbler now work very fine.
> But I see something strange on terminal messages, and I don't know if this is a bug or what, so I put here the log to you see, ok?
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> nutri@kazuma-system:~/guayadeque$ guayadeque
> 12:57:02: Initialized locale ( pt_BR )
> ...


I dont see anything special in the output. Taglib reporting some invalid sample rate in some mp3 files. and some images that couldnt be loaded.
All looks normal.

Thanks for the translation

----------


## eltama

> I dont see anything special in the output. Taglib reporting some invalid sample rate in some mp3 files. and some images that couldnt be loaded.
> All looks normal.


What about the message "assertion 'min < man' failed"? I also see that several times.

----------


## wombalton

I just came across Guayadeque Music Player and on my first impression it looks a lot like gmusicbrowser (http://gmusicbrowser.org/). have these too something in common or is it just me?

----------


## anonbeat

> I just came across Guayadeque Music Player and on my first impression it looks a lot like gmusicbrowser (http://gmusicbrowser.org/). have these too something in common or is it just me?


They both are players

----------


## anonbeat

> What about the message "assertion 'min < man' failed"? I also see that several times.


OK Removed this in svn revision 669

----------


## sns

Great piece of software.  :Smile:  Runs fast and fits my needs pretty much exactly.I got one question (I hope this hasn't been answered before): Why does it say "There are not entries for this Radio Station" when I try to start a radio stream I added?

----------


## VastOne

> Great piece of software.  Runs fast and fits my needs pretty much exactly.I got one question (I hope this hasn't been answered before): Why does it say "There are not entries for this Radio Station" when I try to start a radio stream I added?


I am not sure how you are adding your stations, but I can right click in the radio filed and add a station and by putting in the correct IP address, the stations I put in start fine for me.

If you need assistance on getting the correct IP address for a stream, let us know.

----------


## sns

Hi VastOne! Thanks for you quick response! I didn't put in IP addresses, I put in URLs. Isn't that possible? The streams work if I open them using for example VLC.

----------


## VastOne

> Hi VastOne! Thanks for you quick response! I didn't put in IP addresses, I put in URLs. Isn't that possible? The streams work if I open them using for example VLC.


Hi sns and welcome....I always use IP address as the urls have been troublesome for me in the past.  Try to ping the url and get the ip and see if that works.  I would wait for anonbeat's response as to why a url will not work or maybe someone else here who uses url can help

----------


## anonbeat

> Great piece of software.  Runs fast and fits my needs pretty much exactly.I got one question (I hope this hasn't been answered before): Why does it say "There are not entries for this Radio Station" when I try to start a radio stream I added?


What is that radiostream you added? can you post it here?

----------


## Yellow Pasque

I have updated the PPA to svn669. Let me know if there are problems pertaining to the packaging.

----------


## VastOne

> What is that radiostream you added? can you post it here?


It seems to me I had this issue in earlier versions even with IP addresses, so it may be a revision issue.  

SNS, Temujin has just posted that he has put the PPA at svn 669 so you would get the latest svn with that PPA

----------


## VastOne

> I have updated the PPA to svn669. Let me know if there are problems pertaining to the packaging.


Great work ... in the release and finding the time!

----------


## sns

I updated Guayadeque using the PPA and now it won't start anymore. All I see is a grey background with no items. Well, I see the menu bar at the top. Any ideas?

----------


## anonbeat

> I have updated the PPA to svn669. Let me know if there are problems pertaining to the packaging.


Just created mine and uploaded rev 669 to it. Great  :Smile:

----------


## VastOne

> I updated Guayadeque using the PPA and now it won't start anymore. All I see is a grey background with no items. Well, I see the menu bar at the top. Any ideas?


Preferences - Check the Load Default Layouts should get you back your layout after you restart.

----------


## anonbeat

> I updated Guayadeque using the PPA and now it won't start anymore. All I see is a grey background with no items. Well, I see the menu bar at the top. Any ideas?


Yes you are loading a layout that is not created with this version. Go Preferences and check in General tab 'Load default layout'

Let me know if that dont work

----------


## anonbeat

> Preferences - Check the Load Default Layouts should get you back your layout after you restart.


You are starting to be the master of Guayadeque  :Very Happy:

----------


## VastOne

> You are starting to be the master of Guayadeque


Trying my best!  Easy to do with a great product

----------


## anonbeat

> Trying my best!  Easy to do with a great product


Thanks

----------


## nothingspecial

> You are starting to be the master of Guayadeque


Very true  :Razz: 

And just think, the great Vast One didn`t even know how to compile from source 3 weeks ago  :Wink: 

I`m only pulling your leg  :Wink: , .... where`s brother spellbinder got to?

----------


## nothingspecial

A couple of very small points for the future anon......

During my great odessey to get all my album art, I have noticed a couple of things.

The filtering of {of,the,and} etc has been counter productive. During my first pass of the 400 or so pages in my (ever so excellent) Album Browser, there were alot of covers that couldn`t be found.

Most noticeable example "Dark Side Of The Moon"

On my second pass, when I put the "Of" and the "The" into the title it found it straight away.

Also, and this is for owners of large collections (allthough Spellbinder`s embarrasses me), it would be nice to be able to drag a cover from one album in the browser to another.......


.....Let me explain......

I have alot of box sets. Lets say there are 10 cds in the box set. It would be nice to download the cover once then drag that cover to the other 9 discs.

As I`ve already done it, it doesn`t really matter to me, but it would have been easier.

Anyway, I try to find fault so you can improve, but I don`t really find any faults so I just pick stupid little things.

Keep up the good work

But do real life first.........and sleep

All the best ....NS   :Very Happy:

----------


## VastOne

> Very true 
> 
> And just think, the great Vast One didn`t even know how to compile from source 3 weeks ago 
> 
> I`m only pulling your leg , .... where`s brother spellbinder got to?


lol, nice one...   :Wink:  

And many many thanks to you for that bit of how to on compiling....

I have been worried about Mr Spellbinder too

----------


## rotwang888

Well, I was going to say that last.fm scrobbling wasn't working (I was getting an unable to connect message and a message saying the system time was incorrect), but it seems to be working fine in the latest version.  The icon turns red and everything.  So whatever you did, thanks.
 I'm seeing some strange behavior in the album art in this version.  Some of the covers aren't being detected, and don't show up in the player by the track info even after manually setting them from the albums panel.  I'm getting "TagLib: String: :Razz: repare() - Invalid UTF16 string." a lot.  I had also noticed the problem with files named .jpeg instead of .jpg (I had a couple for some reason.  I think discogs.com uses .jpeg, so that may be why.), but that's already been brought up, so on to the feature requests...
 -In addition to a composer column in the playlist, it would be great to have a composer field in the tag editor.
 -An option to shuffle albums instead of tracks.
 -It would be great to be able to change the volume via the tray icon with the mouse wheel.
 -A "mini-mode" with just the art, seekbar and buttons would be great.

  I was going to request an option to view the album art full size when I realized I could just add a command to open {bc} with eog.  But it seems to be looking in ~/guayadeque instead of my music directory.  For example, when I try to edit the cover in gimp (which was working before) I get "Opening '/home/craig/guayadeque/{bc}' failed: No such file or directory"   Maybe that's why the covers aren't showing up? In any case, what would be better than opening eog to view the cover would be a "full screen" mode the way Sonata does it.  A blank screen with the full art and the track info beneath it.
 Keep up the good work!

EDIT-  I just realized the problem with the album art paths was that I was running the program from the terminal while I was still in ~/guayadeque after doing the svn update.  When I launch it normally there is no problem.  That's probably also why my "rm {tp}" command wasn't working. So... nevermind.

----------


## anonbeat

> Well, I was going to say that last.fm scrobbling wasn't working (I was getting an unable to connect message and a message saying the system time was incorrect), but it seems to be working fine in the latest version.  The icon turns red and everything.  So whatever you did, thanks.
>  I'm seeing some strange behavior in the album art in this version.  Some of the covers aren't being detected, and don't show up in the player by the track info even after manually setting them from the albums panel.  I'm getting "TagLib: String:repare() - Invalid UTF16 string." a lot.  I had also noticed the problem with files named .jpeg instead of .jpg (I had a couple for some reason.  I think discogs.com uses .jpeg, so that may be why.), but that's already been brought up, so on to the feature requests...
>  -In addition to a composer column in the playlist, it would be great to have a composer field in the tag editor.
>  -An option to shuffle albums instead of tracks.
>  -It would be great to be able to change the volume via the tray icon with the mouse wheel.
>  -A "mini-mode" with just the art, seekbar and buttons would be great.
> 
>   I was going to request an option to view the album art full size when I realized I could just add a command to open {bc} with eog.  But it seems to be looking in ~/guayadeque instead of my music directory.  For example, when I try to edit the cover in gimp (which was working before) I get "Opening '/home/craig/guayadeque/{bc}' failed: No such file or directory"   Maybe that's why the covers aren't showing up? In any case, what would be better than opening eog to view the cover would be a "full screen" mode the way Sonata does it.  A blank screen with the full art and the track info beneath it.
>  Keep up the good work!
> ...


See 

You can set the min mode just closing panes and resizing the window.

For all the rest i will try to check it tomorrow and tell you all I find out.

BTW jpeg was added a few days ago.

Thank you for your help

----------


## TJUndead

I have a request!!

You can add a feature or option on the lyrics tab for the lyrics goes with the songs, or simply make the lyrics scroll-down slowly automatically?

Good job with the last svn revision. It's wonderfull! *_*

----------


## kruykaze

This player is great so far.
This is my 3 issues with it:
*No Ubuntu popup notification 
*Irregular playback on : Frisky radio http://205.188.215.229:8024 (you'll notice it in less than a minute)
*I was able to add this podcast http://www.mosaiquefm.net/Syndicate/MosaCast.xml?Cat=64 but no episodes would play
Other than that it is a fantastic start!

----------


## h!v

Seems I have ear at least one of devs.

No other player delivered this function that I really want. Since I discovered it in foobar, I starve for this in every player.
Right shuffle support. Shuffle by Artist/Album/Directory/Genre/Song. No bullsh*t of merging Random with Next button. No idiocy with auto Dj queue filler. 
When I listen to the music I tend to listen to whole album. I just want to randomize which one.

Please deliver.

I also hope Lucid comes out without too much problems. Jaunty seems like hated child lately.

----------


## anonbeat

> This player is great so far.
> This is my 3 issues with it:
> *No Ubuntu popup notification 
> *Irregular playback on : Frisky radio http://205.188.215.229:8024 (you'll notice it in less than a minute)
> *I was able to add this podcast http://www.mosaiquefm.net/Syndicate/MosaCast.xml?Cat=64 but no episodes would play
> Other than that it is a fantastic start!


Fixed the podcast downloading problem. Its already in svn. 
About the radio I tried this same radio in Totem, Rhythmbox and banshee giving all of them the same result as guayadeque. I played it in audacious and it played fine thought.  I think this is a problem related to gstreamer and you should post the bug report to gstreamer. 

Thank you for your bug reports and help testing

----------


## anonbeat

> Seems I have ear at least one of devs.
> 
> No other player delivered this function that I really want. Since I discovered it in foobar, I starve for this in every player.
> Right shuffle support. Shuffle by Artist/Album/Directory/Genre/Song. No bullsh*t of merging Random with Next button. No idiocy with auto Dj queue filler. 
> When I listen to the music I tend to listen to whole album. I just want to randomize which one.
> 
> Please deliver.
> 
> I also hope Lucid comes out without too much problems. Jaunty seems like hated child lately.


I like the idea of instead of add random tracks when empty playlist add a random album. I will add it to the feature requests.

Thank you for your help testing

----------


## kruykaze

> Fixed the podcast downloading problem. Its already in svn. 
> About the radio I tried this same radio in Totem, Rhythmbox and banshee giving all of them the same result as guayadeque. I played it in audacious and it played fine thought.  I think this is a problem related to gstreamer and you should post the bug report to gstreamer. 
> 
> Thank you for your bug reports and help testing


I am using the ppa is that updated as well?

----------


## anonbeat

> I am using the ppa is that updated as well?


Not yet. Im writing a script to automate the ppa update. Once its done ppa will be more close to svn.

I wish launchpad could do package of code hosted in it and autoupdate.

----------


## sns

> Preferences - Check the Load Default Layouts should get you back your layout after you restart.


 Thank you VastOne, it worked.  And using the new version from the PPA fixed my troubles with starting radio streams. It seems to work perfectly now, at least for the ones I tried so far.  And thank you, anonbeat. This is the first music player for Linux that I'm comfortable with. I hope you/someone will continue developing this.

----------


## mr_hangman

I found one bug with drag and drop.
Draging song from search panel to now playing list doesn't work with songs that contain Asian character, i.e. Chinese, Japanese, Korean, Thai.
I can provide you with the songs if you need them.

----------


## anonbeat

> I found one bug with drag and drop.
> Draging song from search panel to now playing list doesn't work with songs that contain Asian character, i.e. Chinese, Japanese, Korean, Thai.
> I can provide you with the songs if you need them.


Yes please send it to anonbeat at gmail dot com

Thanks

----------


## eltama

> Can you use ./buildd instead of ./build to build guayadeque and run it from gdb
> 
> gdb guayadeque
> 
> so when you get the segmentation fault you will get into gdb screen. Then from it do bt and send me the output so I can know where its crashing.
> 
> I have tried to reproduce here the crash without success
> 
> Thank you


I tried yesterday but I didn't get any error this time. I will try again on the weekend.

In case you missed it, I posted that the Copy to Clipboard function on Lyrics is not working (didn't try the latest version though).

I have also noticed some inconsistencies in the Browser after updating the library. In one case I renamed a folder and updated the library but when I tried to change the cover it said that the directory didn't exist and that I had to update the library (which I had done before).

By the way, a thread is not the best way to track bugs and requests, should we start to use your launchpad instead? Specially now that Guayadeque appeared on OMG Ubuntu http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/02/g...ht-unique.html, you will get lot of exposure!

----------


## anonbeat

> I tried yesterday but I didn't get any error this time. I will try again on the weekend.
> 
> In case you missed it, I posted that the Copy to Clipboard function on Lyrics is not working (didn't try the latest version though).
> 
> I have also noticed some inconsistencies in the Browser after updating the library. In one case I renamed a folder and updated the library but when I tried to change the cover it said that the directory didn't exist and that I had to update the library (which I had done before).
> 
> By the way, a thread is not the best way to track bugs and requests, should we start to use your launchpad instead? Specially now that Guayadeque appeared on OMG Ubuntu http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/02/g...ht-unique.html, you will get lot of exposure!


I tried here about the copy to clipboard using gnome and worked. I wanted to ask you what is your environment but missed it. Sorry.

I will take a look at the case you describe with Album Browser.

If you want you can add bug reports or feature requests to the sourceforge project. Anyway Im keeping a list of what its said here while is not growing too much and I can keep it up to date.

----------


## kruykaze

Any word on the Ubuntu popup notifications?
Thanks!

----------


## anonbeat

> Any word on the Ubuntu popup notifications?
> Thanks!


I will add it asap. Im right now improving the library scanning and adding composer, comments and disk support.

----------


## kruykaze

Great thanks!

----------


## eltama

> I tried here about the copy to clipboard using gnome and worked. I wanted to ask you what is your environment but missed it. Sorry.


I am using Gnome too, but I tried the latest version and it is working fine now.

Some requests:
I already asked this, but is it possible to make the Lyrics pane editable as it is when you are on the Songs Editor? Sometimes I see that the lyrics have the wrong encoding for the letters with accents and I would like to edit it directly there.
Also for consistency with the Lyrics tab, I think there should be a save button on the lyrics tab of the Songs Editor. Right now it saves it automatically if it find one on the Songs Editor, even with "Save lyrics to audio files" disabled. Or at least should only save it if that option is enabled.

Wnen you add the vumeters, the panel is small and you only see a thin colored line. Just now, after resizing it, I realized that there are 2 vumeters! I think it should be bigger by default.

On the Songs Editor it would be nice if you add an Apply button such that when you change the tags those changes are reflected on the other tabs (covers, lyrics and MusicBranz).

It would also be nice if on the Song Editor one could rename (manually) the files too.

Eventually, it would be great if one could fill in the tags from the files names and rename the files from the tags. But that's a big request and one could use EasyTag for that.

----------


## eltama

Another small problem.

I am running Guayadeque on my laptop now, and I have only a couple of songs here. I noticed that on the Browser tab it says 1/0 pages and there are 101 pages with blank disks. Also the only way to scroll the pages is with the middle mouse (now even clicking the slider works).

I had this problem before but it was solved in a previous version. I don't know if it is a general regression or bug triggered by the fact that I have only 2 songs on my library.

----------


## VastOne

> I will add it asap. Im right now improving the library scanning and adding composer, comments and disk support.


Thanks for the update. Let us know if there is anything we can do to further assist.

----------


## dartmusic

> I will add it asap. Im right now improving the library scanning and adding composer, comments and disk support.


Wow...do you ever sleep?  :Wink: 

Guayadeque is really shaping up.  I use it every day.  Though, even using SVN 670, at least half of the tracks I play are not reported to last.fm.  Not that big of a deal, I suppose, but it's odd since even Museek on my Nexus One reports every single track played.  

Thanks again for such a great program!

----------


## eltama

I did some testing this time on the radio and podcast tabs. I usually don't use this features so you can take it as a test from a user new to this.

I tried adding the radio http://player.services.digitar.net/files/si/si.asx, which works fine on other players, but I got a message saying "There are not entries for this Radio Station".  In the console I got: Error: Could not get the playlist 'http://player.services.digitar.net/files/si/si.asx'

I tried the Shoutcast feature too. I had never used it before, so I wasn't sure what it was. At first I didn't get it because all the genres where empty. Only after seeing the "Update radio stations" in the context menu I got the radios. It works fine but I think the Update radio stations action should be more visible. Maybe a button next to the search box?

When playing one of those radios, the playlist gets filled with "songs" that are just copies of the same radio station. I think that while listening to a radio the this feature should be disabled.

On the New Postcast Channel, after a search the Filtered channels list should be expanded by default. at first I thought it never found anything.

I added a few podcasts from the default list, but in the Channels list, the entries were blank (no text). Probably that's because all the properties but Link were empty. After trying several podcasts I found one with the info and I could download some files and listen to them. If all the other properties are blank, at least the link should be shown in the channels' entry list.

The search on podcasts is case sensitive. Usually one doesn't care about the case.

----------


## VastOne

> I did some testing this time on the radio and podcast tabs. I usually don't use this features so you can take it as a test from a user new to this.
> 
> I tried adding the radio http://player.services.digitar.net/files/si/si.asx, which works fine on other players, but I got a message saying "There are not entries for this Radio Station".  In the console I got: Error: Could not get the playlist 'http://player.services.digitar.net/files/si/si.asx'
> 
> I tried the Shoutcast feature too. I had never used it before, so I wasn't sure what it was. At first I didn't get it because all the genres where empty. Only after seeing the "Update radio stations" in the context menu I got the radios. It works fine but I think the Update radio stations action should be more visible. Maybe a button next to the search box?
> 
> When playing one of those radios, the playlist gets filled with "songs" that are just copies of the same radio station. I think that while listening to a radio the this feature should be disabled.
> 
> On the New Postcast Channel, after a search the Filtered channels list should be expanded by default. at first I thought it never found anything.
> ...


1st - Adding radio stations by url was an issue in an older version, are you at the current svn?

2nd - Having not used Shoutcast before I can see where this is an issue.  Right clicking on an individual genre will refresh just that genre or you can refresh the entire list by clicking on the Shoutcast title. 

3rd - This is entirely a shoutcast issue and no matter what player you use it will do the same thing. Each player needs a playlist even if it is just one song. Shoutcast sends it's multiple channels of the same station as it has more than one channel due to volume and bitrate. You may want to experiment with the different listings as one may be far superior than another due to a better bitrate and/or amount of users which means lag can be an issue.  Once you find your favorite radio stations you can create your own unique playlists with these in them, this is what I do.

I cannot do any testing on podcasts right now as I no longer have it as an option and when I try to enable it G-Que closes down.

----------


## markhepworth

Some comments based on 0.2.5: I have a low powered netbook, so the low memory footprint and customisable layout is very good. An option to lose the status bar would be good - it's just wasted screen space for me.

I have a lot of different albums in a single directory, and the covers system appears to depend on having cover.* in the same directory....so on first import I had the same cover for many albums. I deleted the single cover.jpg file, but then the bulk cover-get process didn't recognise that there were 20-odd albums needing covers (presumably because it also looks for directories missing cover.*). Individual cover download worked fine, however.

Album browser is nice, but on my small screen an option for closer tiling and/or full screen browse would be good.

Lastfm support is nice - scrobbling works for me - but the artist description goes far right out of my pane, so fitting that to the pane size would be great.

----------


## features

Hi anonbeat,

Fantastic player you got there.  I'm quite enjoying the Album browser - I've been looking for something like this for quite some time.  I have a couple of suggestions for some improvements to it:

Make the pictures a bit larger (maybe you can do this already?)Shrink the font size, so that the album names are not truncated orGet rid of the album / artist, and rely on the cover to display that info

Also I notice in the player side of the app, say if I have now playing, then the queue, then the filter pane stacked vertically and I make the filter pane larger by adjusting the top border of it, it reduces the size of the control window, rather than the queue.  I think that when you make a panel larger it should only adjust the size of the panel next to it.

Anyway, keep up the great work you are doing  :Very Happy:

----------


## eltama

I did some more tagging with MusicBranz to see if I could repeat the segmentation fault, but everything worked fine. I even went to a backup to get the same files that gave me the error.

However, I got another segmentation fault in rev 672 when trying to show the Podcast tab. I reported it on SourceForge with the gdb trace.

Some low priority requests:

As already asked, please make the status pane optional.When selecting songs show some information on the status panel, in particular the number of songs and the total length would be useful.
UPDATE: I just notice that it already does that for the songs appearing on the lower pane of the library. I wanted it for the songs you select in that pane (or in the Player PlayList), but I realized I could get what I want by labeling the song I want, and then selecting that label. I last I using labels!

----------


## eltama

> 1st - Adding radio stations by url was an issue in an older version, are you at the current svn?


I am using the latest version, revision 672.

----------


## VastOne

> I am using the latest version, revision 672.


I tried that url in several different players and could not get it to work. I also noticed that it was not ping - able at all which may be a factor.

----------


## eltama

> I tried that url in several different players and could not get it to work. I also noticed that it was not ping - able at all which may be a factor.


I just tried it again, and that radio works with Rhythmbox, Banshee, VLC, and any web browser with a media player plugin. Note that it is the address directly to an asx file, so I don't know what you are trying to ping. The streaming is done by http://www.digitar.net/.

----------


## VastOne

> I just tried it again, and that radio works with Rithmbox, Banshee, VLC, and any web browser with a media player plugin. Note that it is the address directly to an asx file, so I don't know what you are trying to ping. The streaming is done by http://www.digitar.net/.


I was able to get it to work via the web with no issue, and I only pinged www.digitar.net with no success and that info is primarily for anonbeat to let him know the results.  

I tried it in exaile and amarok with no success.

----------


## rotwang888

I'm having problems with the album browser.  First I have to go into view, uncheck it, then re-check it, sometimes a couple times before it will show up in the tabs.  Once it's there it looks nice but the program will crash (or sometimes just freeze) once I scroll to the second or third "page" of covers.



> You can set the min mode just closing panes and resizing the window.


 Yep, so you can.  I hadn't tried getting rid of that much.  Then I can save that layout as "mini" and switch back and forth.  Cool.  In the future, though, it would be good if the saved layouts remembered the window size- "mini" starts out in a huge window.  Have you thought about using scrolling text for cases where the title is longer than the panel?  I think it looks cool, and I don't like having titles cut off if I can help it.  Or even an option to change the font size would help.
  Would it be possible to get it to use icons from the system theme?  The ones I use now are much clearer with dark backgrounds then the gnome default ones.
 I'm glad to hear notifications are coming (I assume this would be a "now playing" thing when the track changes), but please don't make it something that is Ubuntu-only.
  I'm delighted to hear a composer field is coming. Thanks!  That and the lack of a file browser are the only things keeping me from using this as my main player. Keep up the great work as always.

----------


## rotwang888

oops

----------


## kruykaze

Also something very simple and easy to implement :
Removing a track from library and disk.
Thank you much!

----------


## VastOne

> Also something very simple and easy to implement :
> Removing a track from library and disk.
> Thank you much!


Thumbs up to this one from me as well...Would help immensely....

----------


## anonbeat

> I found one bug with drag and drop.
> Draging song from search panel to now playing list doesn't work with songs that contain Asian character, i.e. Chinese, Japanese, Korean, Thai.
> I can provide you with the songs if you need them.


Thank you for your bug report. I have investigated this and its a wxWidgets problem with dran and drop  :Sad: 
I will post the bug report to them

Thank you again

----------


## mr_hangman

> Thank you for your bug report. I have investigated this and its a wxWidgets problem with dran and drop 
> I will post the bug report to them
> 
> Thank you again


You're welcome.  :Angel:

----------


## anonbeat

> Another small problem.
> 
> I am running Guayadeque on my laptop now, and I have only a couple of songs here. I noticed that on the Browser tab it says 1/0 pages and there are 101 pages with blank disks. Also the only way to scroll the pages is with the middle mouse (now even clicking the slider works).
> 
> I had this problem before but it was solved in a previous version. I don't know if it is a general regression or bug triggered by the fact that I have only 2 songs on my library.


Thanks for the bug report. I have fixed it... shoud be in svn soon

----------


## anonbeat

> Wow...do you ever sleep? 
> 
> Guayadeque is really shaping up.  I use it every day.  Though, even using SVN 670, at least half of the tracks I play are not reported to last.fm.  Not that big of a deal, I suppose, but it's odd since even Museek on my Nexus One reports every single track played.  
> 
> Thanks again for such a great program!


Are you sure you was running rev 670. This should be fixed by that revision. If you dont mind please be sure you are using this version and check again if the tracks are reported to last.fm correctly. 
I tried here and worked fine.

Thanks for your help testing

----------


## anonbeat

> I did some testing this time on the radio and podcast tabs. I usually don't use this features so you can take it as a test from a user new to this.
> 
> I tried adding the radio http://player.services.digitar.net/files/si/si.asx, which works fine on other players, but I got a message saying "There are not entries for this Radio Station".  In the console I got: Error: Could not get the playlist 'http://player.services.digitar.net/files/si/si.asx'
> 
> I tried the Shoutcast feature too. I had never used it before, so I wasn't sure what it was. At first I didn't get it because all the genres where empty. Only after seeing the "Update radio stations" in the context menu I got the radios. It works fine but I think the Update radio stations action should be more visible. Maybe a button next to the search box?
> 
> When playing one of those radios, the playlist gets filled with "songs" that are just copies of the same radio station. I think that while listening to a radio the this feature should be disabled.
> 
> On the New Postcast Channel, after a search the Filtered channels list should be expanded by default. at first I thought it never found anything.
> ...


Thanks for your comments and bug report. I have fixed the problem with that radiostation as it was a encoding problem as I requested as UTF8 the page and the server gave me in ISO8859. But I think I have fixed it.

About the podcasts i have made to expand by default. You are right.

Thanks again

----------


## anonbeat

*Added 2010-02-19 :*
* Have been added to the library composer, comments and disk. Still pending to add search for this fields in the smart playlists.
* Also have been fixed a few tiny bugs like the page count not updated when updated the library, or search words in podcasts was case sensitive, etc

----------


## VastOne

> *Added 2010-02-19 :*
> * Have been added to the library composer, comments and disk. Still pending to add search for this fields in the smart playlists.
> * Also have been fixed a few tiny bugs like the page count not updated when updated the library, or search words in podcasts was case sensitive, etc


Just updated to 673 and my 11,000 library loaded in 25 seconds on my slowest machine...This would take at least 4-5 minutes in the past.

I cannot get podcast to show on my tabs at all. Before 673 if I enabled Podcasts, G-Que would shut down.  With 673 nothing at all happens when I enable Podcasts...It does not shut down but it does not bring up the tab either.

Composer is there and slick.....

EDIT - I was able to get podcasts back by going to View and disabling it 4 times and on the 5th re enable I got it Podcasts back...

----------


## VastOne

I agree that the Podcast menu is not that intuitive.  All I had was a blank screen everywhere with the only word was All (0)and did not realize that nothing would show up until I right clicked and saw the New Channel - Maybe changing that to Add New Channel would be enough or... 

Perhaps an Add Podcast can be put right below the All (0) that brings up the New Podcast Channel dialogue box?

----------


## dartmusic

Definitely using the latest SVN.  I'm not at home right now to check the version number, but I updated again last night to the newest version.




> Are you sure you was running rev 670. This should be fixed by that revision. If you dont mind please be sure you are using this version and check again if the tracks are reported to last.fm correctly. 
> I tried here and worked fine.
> 
> Thanks for your help testing

----------


## rotwang888

> *Added 2010-02-19 :*
> * Have been added to the library composer


 Thank you, sir.  :Razz:

----------


## mr_hangman

Another small bug with volume control.
After starting the program, hover the mouse over the volume button (see picture), it shows that the volume is 0% while the actual volume is 100%.

----------


## mathyou

> When I listen to the music I tend to listen to whole album. I just want to randomize which one.


Second this. This is one of the things that annoys me about my ipod, my old discman could do it for goodness sake  :Wink:

----------


## mathyou

Oh yeah, I made a group for Guayadeque users on Last.fm. Nothing on there at the moment but noticed there wasn't one there already.

----------


## VastOne

> Oh yeah, I made a group for Guayadeque users on Last.fm. Nothing on there at the moment but noticed there wasn't one there already.


Well done Lad!

----------


## anonbeat

> Another small bug with volume control.
> After starting the program, hover the mouse over the volume button (see picture), it shows that the volume is 0% while the actual volume is 100%.


Thanks fixed in svn revision 674

----------


## anonbeat

> Oh yeah, I made a group for Guayadeque users on Last.fm. Nothing on there at the moment but noticed there wasn't one there already.


How can I add me to it ? Searched for a group called guayadeque but nothing appears

----------


## mathyou

> How can I add me to it ? Searched for a group called guayadeque but nothing appears


http://www.last.fm/group/Guayadeque

Thought for a minute I might have made a spelling mistake  :Wink:

----------


## anonbeat

> http://www.last.fm/group/Guayadeque
> 
> Thought for a minute I might have made a spelling mistake


Ok Im there too  :Very Happy:  thanks for this great idea

----------


## mathyou

> Ok Im there too  thanks for this great idea


Cool, I've just given you admin so you can change anything if you want.

m

----------


## leandrolnx

One Bug: When I Start the player, if there are Songs in the playlist, the audioscrobbler says that the music is in the 'trigger' is 'now playing', but isn't. 

example:

----------


## TJUndead

> http://www.last.fm/group/Guayadeque
> 
> Thought for a minute I might have made a spelling mistake


Cool man! I'm there too.  ^^

----------


## mr_hangman

Re-ordering song bug in now playing.
Say, you have 5-6 songs in the now playing with some empty space below (see picture), and the playlist is not full.
Draging the song in the middle to the last of the playlist doesn't move the song.

----------


## anonbeat

> One Bug: When I Start the player, if there are Songs in the playlist, the audioscrobbler says that the music is in the 'trigger' is 'now playing', but isn't. 
> 
> example:


Thanks its fixed but will upload to svn soon

----------


## anonbeat

> Re-ordering song bug in now playing.
> Say, you have 5-6 songs in the now playing with some empty space below (see picture), and the playlist is not full.
> Draging the song in the middle to the last of the playlist doesn't move the song.


Thanks its fixed but will upload to svn soon

----------


## anonbeat

* Added in 2010-02-20 :*
In revision 677 have been fixed a few bugs reported recently and also have been implemented drag and drop support in the Album Browser.
You can drag an album to a playlist or to the Playing now playlist and also using Control you can drag the cover to Nautilus or to another album. You can also drag an image file into the album you want to set the cover.

Also want to note the ppa is updated to 677 revision

----------


## h!v

> I like the idea of instead of add random tracks when empty playlist add a random album. I will add it to the feature requests.
> 
> Thank you for your help testing


So it's another project "my way" or you misunderstood me?

I hate every dynamic playlists. I hate adding any amount of tracks to any queue/list/what have you. I just want to have full list of my collection, jump to random track on that list and listen to whole song/album/set of albums by artist. This one dedicated button is all I ask. Nothing fancy with queuing anything, no implementation of Artificial Intelligence to pick tracks. I just want to push random button till I find "this" album and listen.

Is it too much too ask or I ruin with this idea every dev's dream?

I don't want to be harsh, but I tried almost every single player for linux. So much time wasted for compiling/dependencies and I still need to use foobar via wine.

Cheers.

----------


## anonbeat

> So it's another project "my way" or you misunderstood me?
> 
> I hate every dynamic playlists. I hate adding any amount of tracks to any queue/list/what have you. I just want to have full list of my collection, jump to random track on that list and listen to whole song/album/set of albums by artist. This one dedicated button is all I ask. Nothing fancy with queuing anything, no implementation of Artificial Intelligence to pick tracks. I just want to push random button till I find "this" album and listen.
> 
> Is it too much too ask or I ruin with this idea every dev's dream?
> 
> I don't want to be harsh, but I tried almost every single player for linux. So much time wasted for compiling/dependencies and I still need to use foobar via wine.
> 
> Cheers.


Maybe you can be more helpful if you can explain yourself better because I dont understand exactly what you want.

----------


## VastOne

> Maybe you can be more helpful if you can explain yourself better because I dont understand exactly what you want.


I think he is asking to have just a way to view his entire collection (which he already has) and then to be able to randomize the play of that collection as it were the entire playlist, from a single click of a button.

Question... Has anyone gotten G-Que to recognize .aac files? I have not been able to.

----------


## anonbeat

> I think he is asking to have just a way to view his entire collection (which he already has) and then to be able to randomize the play of that collection as it were the entire playlist, from a single click of a button.
> 
> Question... Has anyone gotten G-Que to recognize .aac files? I have not been able to.


It can be played but dont load the tags. I couldnt make it to read tags for now  :Sad:

----------


## VastOne

> So it's another project "my way" or you misunderstood me?
> 
> I hate every dynamic playlists. I hate adding any amount of tracks to any queue/list/what have you. I just want to have full list of my collection, jump to random track on that list and listen to whole song/album/set of albums by artist. This one dedicated button is all I ask. Nothing fancy with queuing anything, no implementation of Artificial Intelligence to pick tracks. I just want to push random button till I find "this" album and listen.
> 
> Is it too much too ask or I ruin with this idea every dev's dream?
> 
> I don't want to be harsh, but I tried almost every single player for linux. So much time wasted for compiling/dependencies and I still need to use foobar via wine.
> 
> Cheers.


I don't understand your harsh criticism of this developer. I challenge you to find a more involved developer than anonbeat and one who sleeps as little and seems to be able to whip out a fix in no time.

His dedication is unparalleled

----------


## VastOne

> It can be played but dont load the tags. I couldnt make it to read tags for now


Thanks.

----------


## VastOne

> It can be played but dont load the tags. I couldnt make it to read tags for now


EasyTAG does not recognize aac files either so they are on the same level as wma files 

FYI

----------


## VastOne

> It can be played but dont load the tags. I couldnt make it to read tags for now


I had a small collection of aac (120) and converted them to ogg files and now they are in my library...

FYI

----------


## VastOne

> So it's another project "my way" or you misunderstood me?
> 
> I hate every dynamic playlists. I hate adding any amount of tracks to any queue/list/what have you. I just want to have full list of my collection, jump to random track on that list and listen to whole song/album/set of albums by artist. This one dedicated button is all I ask. Nothing fancy with queuing anything, no implementation of Artificial Intelligence to pick tracks. I just want to push random button till I find "this" album and listen.
> 
> Is it too much too ask or I ruin with this idea every dev's dream?
> 
> I don't want to be harsh, but I tried almost every single player for linux. So much time wasted for compiling/dependencies and I still need to use foobar via wine.
> 
> Cheers.


I am assuming your albums are in their own directory?  You could add as many directories as you want or enqueue them from the artist or All selection of any menu. Once they are queued you can play any and all of them randomly.  The button is already there for this feature.

----------


## anonbeat

> I am assuming your albums are in their own directory?  You could add as many directories as you want or enqueue them from the artist or All selection of any menu. Once they are queued you can play any and all of them randomly.  The button is already there for this feature.


Lets him clear what he want as if I understand correctly all the funtionality he need is already implemented.

btw Im not going to add any new feature to release 0.2.5 so it will be cool if ppl help trying to find bugs... Right now ppl have been doing a great job on that  :Smile: 

thanks everyone

----------


## anonbeat

* Added 2010-02-20 :*
* Just added support for composer and comments in the Dynamic Playlists.

----------


## mr_hangman

On the last.fm tab, when I scroll the mouse wheel, it scrolls only one line at a time.
While in the library or other tabs, they scroll 3 lines at a time.

----------


## TJUndead

> I don't want to be harsh, but I tried almost every single player for linux. So much time wasted for compiling/dependencies and I still need to use foobar via wine.
> 
> Cheers.


Man, I don't want to be harsh too, but if you don't like the direction that anonbeat is giving the project and the implementations that he has added day after day in the player, why  you don't make one player for yourself then? Or stay with the Foobar via wine. 
But please, stop be so boring and annoying. 

I instead of you, I will be happy there are still people like anonbeat, who with great patience and work make some applications so fantastic as Guayadeque. 
Have you ever thought if there weren't people like that? 
What would you do?

Be happy my friend. Be happy. ^^

----------


## anonbeat

> On the last.fm tab, when I scroll the mouse wheel, it scrolls only one line at a time.
> While in the library or other tabs, they scroll 3 lines at a time.


Fixed in svn revision 679

Thanks

----------


## dartmusic

I updated to the latest SVN this morning and now Guayadeque is no longer logging me into last.fm.  Update:  I just started playing a track and suddenly the last.fm indicator turned red.  Strange.  

Also, I know I've been here off and on since this thread started and haven't always had a chance to follow up on every issue that has been mentioned, but I still have about 200 tracks that have no tags that usually do. Has there been any progress made on this or is there something else I should be doing/loading/etc?

Lastly, when scanning my library this morning (due to a database update to the program?) I noticed a bunch of tracks listed as "could not be read" (when starting from the terminal) and they all had a character that I've seen before, but don't know what it is.  It looks like a square with 4 characters in it...I assume it's a placeholder to denote an unreadable character?  Unfortunately I didn't think to copy it before closing the terminal window.

Thanks again for all the great work...this player just keeps getting better and better!

----------


## anonbeat

> I updated to the latest SVN this morning and now Guayadeque is no longer logging me into last.fm.  Update:  I just started playing a track and suddenly the last.fm indicator turned red.  Strange.  
> 
> Also, I know I've been here off and on since this thread started and haven't always had a chance to follow up on every issue that has been mentioned, but I still have about 200 tracks that have no tags that usually do. Has there been any progress made on this or is there something else I should be doing/loading/etc?
> 
> Lastly, when scanning my library this morning (due to a database update to the program?) I noticed a bunch of tracks listed as "could not be read" (when starting from the terminal) and they all had a character that I've seen before, but don't know what it is.  It looks like a square with 4 characters in it...I assume it's a placeholder to denote an unreadable character?  Unfortunately I didn't think to copy it before closing the terminal window.
> 
> Thanks again for all the great work...this player just keeps getting better and better!


Im not sure about the 200 tracks you have with no tag information but could be mp3 wiht tags v2.3 (taglib dont read them properly  :Sad:  if an odd tag is found) or also could be that the filename contains a 'weird' character.

Can you tell me if that is the case or not ?

Thanks

----------


## mr_hangman

Another bug for song rating.
1. I cannot rate songs by clicking stars in the now playing list.
If I rate it 3 stars, 3 stars flash once and turn back to grey.
This doesn't happen every time but mostly with the song selected by the cursor in the now playing list (the highlighted one).

2. When I re-rate any song in the now playing with the same number of stars, the rating goes to zero.
For example, the song is already rated 3 stars and I click the 3rd star again, it is reset to zero.
This does not happen when I rate at the top panel.

----------


## leandrolnx

Notify-OSD When track changes will be a nice feature.

----------


## sns

I don't know if this has been asked before: 1. When playing a song from the library, why not highlighting the song that is currently playing in some way? (Like with a bold font or something like that.) 2. I have many MP3s that have no tags and it's pretty much impossible to tell them apart in the library. Is is somehow possible to display the file name? 3. Is it possible to change the order of the user defined radio stations? 4. I can navigate through the library using the arrow keys, but I can not start a song using the enter key. This would be useful.

----------


## anonbeat

> Another bug for song rating.
> 1. I cannot rate songs by clicking stars in the now playing list.
> If I rate it 3 stars, 3 stars flash once and turn back to grey.
> This doesn't happen every time but mostly with the song selected by the cursor in the now playing list (the highlighted one).
> 
> 2. When I re-rate any song in the now playing with the same number of stars, the rating goes to zero.
> For example, the song is already rated 3 stars and I click the 3rd star again, it is reset to zero.
> This does not happen when I rate at the top panel.


Use the latest svn version. The behaivour of the rating editor have been changed to allow to select or deselect a rating more easily so you can click in the same level already set to reset it. 
What you describe in point 1 was a bug I already fixed.

Thanks

----------


## mr_hangman

> Use the latest svn version. The behaivour of the rating editor have been changed to allow to select or deselect a rating more easily so you can click in the same level already set to reset it. 
> What you describe in point 1 was a bug I already fixed.
> 
> Thanks


Updated to the latest svn. Thanks
For the new feature to reset rating back to 0, I find it easier than trying to click a small area on the left side of the stars.  :Smile:

----------


## anonbeat

> Updated to the latest svn. Thanks
> For the new feature to reset rating back to 0, I find it easier than trying to click a small area on the left side of the stars.


I agree

----------


## eltama

Another round of testing. Using revision 679.

Bugs:
When the library is empty the browser still has this odd behaviour of showing up to 101 pages of empty albums.

If one expands the Commands submenu in the Now Playing list it will first only show the two entries related to Brasero. Only after expanding Commands on the library one gets all the options in the Now Playing context menu.

In browser an & is shown as _

When using any of the Links options from the context menu in the Now Playing list, the interface grays out and shows a waiting icon until firefox is closed. The terminal says:
(firefox-bin:13430): GLib-WARNING **: g_set_prgname() called multiple times
It also does not honor the default browser. I have set up Chrome as my default browser, but Firefox is opened.


Usability improvements:
After adding a directory via Library->Add directory, the content of the directory should be inmediately added to library. Right now one has to do a Rescan Library (Update Library does add the content).
After adding or removing a path from the Library in Preferences, the library should be updated automatically.

The comparison of discs you have on the Top Albums of the Last.fm tab is too strict.
First it takes into account accents. The discs from Last.fm sometimes have accents, sometimes they don't. I use accents so sometimes it won't match just because of that. But this is mostly a problem of last.fm, I sometimes see one album twice, once with accents, and one without.
Also sometimes it doesn't match because on Last.fm an album ends with (disc 1) and on my library it as (CD 1) or in last.fm it ends with (part 1) and I have it without the parenthesis. I can imagine that it's not easy to recognize all the possible little changes in manes, but a bit more of flexibility would be nice.

When one uses the command Browse in Nautilus on a song, it would be nice if that song is selected when Nautilus open.


Features request (for future versions)
A way to say that a song cannot be chosen for random playlists

A file browser

A way to rescan a particular directory or album


Also I remember having read somewhere that they were recommending programs to not create their own directory under the home directory but do it within .config.

----------


## mr_hangman

Scrolling to left or right with the mouse wheel in the library moves the scroll only for a small distance (less than 1 character at a time). This takes a long time to go to the most right column.
Is it possible to make it move more or faster than that?

----------


## anonbeat

> Scrolling to left or right with the mouse wheel in the library moves the scroll only for a small distance (less than 1 character at a time). This takes a long time to go to the most right column.
> Is it possible to make it move more or faster than that?


Its fixed in svn now. Thanks

----------


## anonbeat

> Another round of testing. Using revision 679.
> 
> Bugs:
> When the library is empty the browser still has this odd behaviour of showing up to 101 pages of empty albums.
> 
> If one expands the Commands submenu in the Now Playing list it will first only show the two entries related to Brasero. Only after expanding Commands on the library one gets all the options in the Now Playing context menu.
> 
> In browser an & is shown as _
> 
> ...


The behaivour of album browser now should be correct when the library is empty.

The commands shows different items when you have one item selected than when you have many. For example in playlist when you have no items its 
like you had it all selected and in this case the commands that need cover or album dir are disabled. Only the tracks dependant are enabled.

This is why you saw commands different in different places. It depends on the current selection.

The & -> _ problem should be fixed now in svn. 

About the browser command I cant reproduce it here. I launch firefox and the interface gets normal as soon as the browser starts.
Also changed to other program in preferences and the app started to use the new one inmediatelly. Can anyone else reproduce this behaivour ?

I will note your feature requests and see what Can do... I dont want to add now anything to release 0.2.5 version if possible this week.

About 'When one uses the command Browse in Nautilus on a song, it would be nice if that song is selected when Nautilus open.' the commands are configurable tool. You can configure it to do whatever you want. If you find the way to do this from the command line let me know and I will add it to the default configuration.

Also I will requests ppl using other environments line XFCE to send me the commands that works for them so I can have different default configurations for every environment and give the user the commands already set.

Thanks for your help


Let me add that you can right now ban a particular song or group of songs, artist, albums, genres, etc from being played in random/smart mode with the filters. You can set the Deny Filter to a playlist. In that Playlist you can select for example a label 'Not To Play Please' and assign to that label every song, artist or album you wont to be played. Ask me if you dont understand it.

----------


## cephinux

Hi

Thanks for your great work anonbeat. Guayadeque is the first musicplayer thats fits my needs.

There are two things I want to suggest before a final release:

The first one is too use a more recognise-able icon. I'm not an artist so I'm sorry that I can't hep you with that, but maybe you could ask for help elsewhere, for example asking the people from omgubuntu.co.uk if the could write a post aksing people to send in some proposals. As you maybe know the allready wrote a blogpost on guyadeque.

2nd one is that I'm really a big fan of docky(the standalone dock from gnome-do developers). Docky doesn't recognise the icon of guayadeque. Maybe you could ask at https://answers.launchpad.net/docky how to get guayadeque recognised.

I understand that these two things will not be the on the top of your to-do list. As always stability is more important, but eyecandy is a nice extra.

So keep up the good work!

a satisfied user  :Smile:

----------


## h!v

> I don't understand your harsh criticism of this developer. I challenge you to find a more involved developer than anonbeat and one who sleeps as little and seems to be able to whip out a fix in no time.
> 
> His dedication is unparalleled


You misinterpreting criticism with harsh pointing out what do I want to have implemented. I do not advocate both as good.




> Maybe you can be more helpful if you can explain yourself better because I don't understand exactly what you want.


Note: I only figured out to compile 2.1 and 2.3(sourceforge version) on Jaunty. With little more time probably I will compile recent (compilation on svn stops at mp4tag.h, seems new version is needed). Global mene seemd to steal whole menu entires. Way of loading files is to drop them into playlist window directly - they won't show up in library. According to terminal it reads those files at next start up.

I understand you haven't use foobar2000. Way of implementing shuffle by this app allows me to jump through whole library just by pushing buttons without going to players window. 
Banshee has somewhat similar way of handling shuffle, although not one I look for. When shuffle mode is selected it merges random with next button. To go to next track in album I need to do it manually or wait till end of the song. This is worst idea ever as for me.



Let me explain.
Foobar has set of 5 buttons
stop | Playback/Play | Play/Pause | Prev | Next | Random.
There are 7 modes for playing. ( some of them work similar)
* Default ( goes through playlist one by one for beginning to end )
* Repeat playlist (works as above since there are tabs which are called playlists )
* Repeat track
* Random ( shuffles track)
* Shuffle tracks ( as above)
Last I care most for.
* Shuffle albums 
* Shuffle folders

Now, let's assume I load all my mp3's into playlist.
When Shuffle Albums is selected, random button will take me to first track in random album. Prev/Next button will go through songs in album. When end is reached, it jumps to next album of course. 
You might ask why there's Shuffle Folders. In 1.0 it has been substituted for Shuffle Artist since people tend to store albums as [ Artist > Album1/Album2/etc]. What you end up with is shuffling through artist mainly. Some people tend to do mixes where there are songs from different Artist and albums in the same folder. Foobar can also watch many source for library.

This is what I starve for. Why? Without needing to go to players window, with 4 buttons hotkeyed ( Next,Prev, Play/Pause, Random) I can search till I find what I want to listen too. Especially handy when I can have tabs with different genera's/podcasts/etc.
I want music player that's about listening to music. Why clicking, searching manually through? I do it when I want to listen to this one special song/album. When I want just something in a background I can go to random album. Doesn't fit, next random one. Without fiddling in menus. Admit it we listen to music while we're working.

This became almost wall of text, although I hope you get it. At least read it.

Too much work? Ok. Won't implement? Ok. I go kill myself.

Don't get me wrong. I do appreciate your work here. I really do. Other projects tend to close its self in launchpads/bugtrakcers - "Go post it there and we'll maybe read it". I might feel salty even when I try not to. Don't get it personal.

Cheers.

PS. You have sourceforge link at first page. Maybe loading svns there is good idea too.

----------


## VastOne

> Let me explain.
> Foobar has set of 5 buttons
> 
> 
> Too much work? Ok. Won't implement? Ok. I go kill myself.
> 
> Don't get me wrong. I do appreciate your work here. I really do. Other projects tend to close its self in launchpads/bugtrakcers - "Go post it there and we'll maybe read it". I might feel salty even when I try not to. Don't get it personal.
> 
> Cheers.
> ...


When ppl come over to Ubuntu there are too many that want Ubuntu to be just like Windows...

Hopefully G-Que does not become just like or another Foobar, although I do hope anonbeat can help this OP in some way...

As far as other projects dying, having worked in this business for 25 years as a consultant, I know first hand the "need" to please everyone but the reality that it is impossible and eventually the stress of trying to meet all needs kills any desires to forge ahead...

I admire anonbeats approach to this project and I believe the Forum folks here are looking at it as well...Why not use your direct help and users in a sandbox setup... Perfect environment if you ask me!

----------


## anonbeat

> You misinterpreting criticism with harsh pointing out what do I want to have implemented. I do not advocate both as good.
> 
> 
> 
> Note: I only figured out to compile 2.1 and 2.3(sourceforge version) on Jaunty. With little more time probably I will compile recent (compilation on svn stops at mp4tag.h, seems new version is needed). Global mene seemd to steal whole menu entires. Way of loading files is to drop them into playlist window directly - they won't show up in library. According to terminal it reads those files at next start up.
> 
> I understand you haven't use foobar2000. Way of implementing shuffle by this app allows me to jump through whole library just by pushing buttons without going to players window. 
> Banshee has somewhat similar way of handling shuffle, although not one I look for. When shuffle mode is selected it merges random with next button. To go to next track in album I need to do it manually or wait till end of the song. This is worst idea ever as for me.
> 
> ...


One thing I get reading you is that you want foobar. If what you want is foobar the solution is simple: Install it and use it. You must be more open for different ways to get the same result. Guayadeque have random mode that play tracks randomly and bassed in what you suggested also will allow to add random Albums when playlist is empty this means that with a empty playlist or when the last track in playlist is finished a new random album will be added.

When you decided to switch to Linux from Windows you need to addapt to new software and new behaivours.

----------


## h!v

I don't want foobar. I want shuffle from foobar in native player for linux. Six years, none delivered. I have ear of dev. I speak.

Yeah, I use distros since yesterday. Thank you for reading. Jump into more conclusions.

----------


## anonbeat

Just updated the ppa with revision 0682

Thanks for testing

----------


## TJUndead

> I don't want foobar. I want shuffle from foobar in native player for linux. Six years, none delivered.


Sorry but you are 6 years waiting for this function in a Linux native music player? 
In 6 years, I could have learned a programming language and have made my own music player. 

This shows that you are a very lazy person. 
It's the only explanation I can find...

----------


## eltama

> The commands shows different items when you have one item selected than when you have many. For example in playlist when you have no items its like you had it all selected and in this case the commands that need cover or album dir are disabled. Only the tracks dependant are enabled.


Right, my fault. Sorry.




> About the browser command I cant reproduce it here. I launch firefox and the interface gets normal as soon as the browser starts.
> Also changed to other program in preferences and the app started to use the new one inmediatelly. Can anyone else reproduce this behaivour ?


It is repeatable but only on my desktop where I have installed Firefox 3.6. On my laptop it works fine. So it's probably a problem with my configuration.




> I will note your feature requests and see what Can do... I dont want to add now anything to release 0.2.5 version if possible this week.


I know, I know. That's why I said for future versions  :Smile: 




> About 'When one uses the command Browse in Nautilus on a song, it would be nice if that song is selected when Nautilus open.' the commands are configurable tool. You can configure it to do whatever you want. If you find the way to do this from the command line let me know and I will add it to the default configuration.


I did a few searches and found other people trying to do the same but no answer was given. The command line has only a few options, so maybe it's not possible.




> Let me add that you can right now ban a particular song or group of songs, artist, albums, genres, etc from being played in random/smart mode with the filters. You can set the Deny Filter to a playlist. In that Playlist you can select for example a label 'Not To Play Please' and assign to that label every song, artist or album you wont to be played. Ask me if you dont understand it.


Done. Did I mention I love this player?

----------


## nothingspecial

Right at the very beginning of this (post #21) I said "iPod support is a must".

I would like to retract that statement.

I think trying to keep up with Apple and all their new implementations of databases and what have you will detract from the development of what, for me, is now the finest music player available to linux users.

Forget that comment anonbeat. I`ll load my kids` ipods with gtkpod, and listen to my music with guayadeque.

Sorry again for the rubbish testing, I keep updating svn but never find much wrong.

Keep up the good work......Cheers :Very Happy:

----------


## anonbeat

> Right at the very beginning of this (post #21) I said "iPod support is a must".
> 
> I would like to retract that statement.
> 
> I think trying to keep up with Apple and all their new implementations of databases and what have you will detract from the development of what, for me, is now the finest music player available to linux users.
> 
> Forget that comment anonbeat. I`ll load my kids` ipods with gtkpod, and listen to my music with guayadeque.
> 
> Sorry again for the rubbish testing, I keep updating svn but never find much wrong.
> ...


I would love to add support for an iPod but first I will need one  :Very Happy: 
waiting for donations to pay the ipod touch 32Gb or something like this... :b

----------


## nothingspecial

> I would love to add support for an iPod but first I will need one 
> waiting for donations to pay the ipod touch 32Gb or something like this... :b


Ha, ha. Next time I come into some money, I`ll send you one.

But, as a only ever used linux person, iPods just make me cross. There are plenty of m(p3)usic players that do everything (and more), an iPod does, but you can just drag and drop, and work with ogg and flac.


iPods look good but don`t really deliver.

I suppose, as rhythmbox, banshee and amarok do, you may feel you have to add support. I now disagree.

----------


## anonbeat

> Ha, ha. Next time I come into some money, I`ll send you one.
> 
> But, as a only ever used linux person, iPods just make me cross. There are plenty of m(p3)usic players that do everything (and more), an iPod does, but you can just drag and drop, and work with ogg and flac.
> 
> 
> iPods look good but don`t really deliver.
> 
> I suppose, as rhythmbox, banshee and amarok do, you may feel you have to add support. I now disagree.


BTW did you notice the drag and drop support for covers in album browser?

----------


## nothingspecial

> BTW did you notice the drag and drop support for covers in album browser?


Yes, I did  :Very Happy: 

You ask, you get!

That`s what I love about this so much.

I`d like to help you........somehow :Confused:

----------


## anonbeat

> Yes, I did 
> 
> You ask, you get!
> 
> That`s what I love about this so much.
> 
> I`d like to help you........somehow


You are already helping... giving ideas, bug reports and feedback is also needed in any project

----------


## nothingspecial

> You are already helping... giving ideas, bug reports and feedback is also needed in any project


Cheers. I`ll keep trying.

----------


## kruykaze

Drag and drop to add radios would be great. Usually they are .M3U .PLS files.
Thanks.

----------


## anonbeat

> Drag and drop to add radios would be great. Usually they are .M3U .PLS files.
> Thanks.


Annotated it. Thanks

----------


## kruykaze

It happens when playing "Hard Radio" (http://66.90.91.59:80/hardradio4.aac)

Next to my pointer.

----------


## anonbeat

> It happens when playing "Hard Radio" (http://66.90.91.59:80/hardradio4.aac)
> Next to my pointer.


This is a CR (carry return) and its contained in the tag obtained by gstreamer. This is prolly a gstreamer bug.

The same happens with Totem

Thanks

----------


## mr_hangman

There's something strange for me.
The bug for volume showing 0% that you have fixed is still in my svn 682.
Does this happen with only me?  :Confused:

----------


## anonbeat

> There's something strange for me.
> The bug for volume showing 0% that you have fixed is still in my svn 682.
> Does this happen with only me?


I should include somewhere the current version + revision  :Sad: 

It should not appear at least for me is ok when just loaded

----------


## mr_hangman

> I should include somewhere the current version + revision 
> 
> It should not appear at least for me is ok when just loaded


I'm sorry but I don't quite get your first sentence.

Is there a way that I can provide you more info?

----------


## anonbeat

> I'm sorry but I don't quite get your first sentence.
> 
> Is there a way that I can provide you more info?


I mean that somewhere in the app should appear which version guayadeque is.
Well can you be sure you are running latest svn ?

----------


## kruykaze

Is it technically possible to get cover art for songs playing on the radio?
If not can we get custom radio logos via drag&drop?
Thanks anon

----------


## VastOne

The latest svn 682 I am not getting connected to Last.FM

----------


## mr_hangman

> I mean that somewhere in the app should appear which version guayadeque is.
> Well can you be sure you are running latest svn ?


I hope I'm doing it right because I don't know much about svn.

laptop:~/guayadeque$ svn update
At revision 682.

----------


## anonbeat

> I hope I'm doing it right because I don't know much about svn.
> 
> laptop:~/guayadeque$ svn update
> At revision 682.


That is fine but are you doing ?


```
make
sudo make install
```

can you run it from console and post what its said there?

----------


## anonbeat

> The latest svn 682 I am not getting connected to Last.FM


can you run it from console and post what error you get when connecting to last.fm ?

----------


## mr_hangman

> That is fine but are you doing ?
> 
> 
> ```
> make
> sudo make install
> ```
> 
> can you run it from console and post what its said there?


Here it is.




> hangman@laptop:~/guayadeque$ svn update
> At revision 682.
> hangman@laptop:~/guayadeque$ make
> [ 96%] Built target guayadeque
> [ 97%] Built target guayadeque.es.mo
> [ 98%] Built target guayadeque.uk.mo
> [100%] Built target guayadeque.it.mo
> hangman@laptop:~/guayadeque$ sudo make install
> [ 96%] Built target guayadeque
> ...

----------


## anonbeat

> Here it is.


I meant run guayadeque from console and post what its wrote in the console.

Thanks

----------


## mr_hangman

> I meant run guayadeque from console and post what its wrote in the console.
> 
> Thanks


Sorry for that. Please be patient with a newbie like me.  :Capital Razz: 




> hangman@laptop$ guayadeque
> 12:47:05 AM: Initialized locale ( en_US )
> 12:47:05 AM: Library Db Version 11
> 12:47:05 AM: Library Paths: 
> 12:47:05 AM: /home/hangman/Music
> 12:47:05 AM: 000002FB
> 12:47:06 AM: Database updating started.

----------


## anonbeat

> Sorry for that. Please be patient with a newbie like me.


Ok that is for sure 682... with this you get 0% volumen? If so can you check what you have in ~/.guayadeque/guayadeque.conf in the entry PlayerCurVol into [General] section

Thanks

----------


## mr_hangman

> Ok that is for sure 682... with this you get 0% volumen? If so can you check what you have in ~/.guayadeque/guayadeque.conf in the entry PlayerCurVol into [General] section
> 
> Thanks


This is in the conf.




> SavePlayListOnClose=1
> PlayerCurVol=100
> DropFilesClearPlaylist=0


I notice that now there's no space between volume and 0.



Added: I change the volume to 96% and restart. It shows 96% correctly.

This bug may happen with only me and I would say that it doesn't bother me at all.
You can put this aside until somebody else comes up with the same problem.

Thanks

----------


## VastOne

> can you run it from console and post what error you get when connecting to last.fm ?


It appears to be working on another machine now but it is not updating at Last.Fm

Edit

It seems to have resolved itself...Must be some lag at Last.FM as it is working now

----------


## kruykaze

> Is it technically possible to get cover art for songs playing on the radio?
> If not can we get custom radio logos via drag&drop?
> Thanks anon


Any input on this? Thanks

----------


## rotwang888

I updated and the program still occasionally crashes while dragging items to the playlist, and always freezes or crashes while scrolling through the album browser.  But this time I'll try to be a bit more helpful and post the terminal output.

 Here's the output I got when dragging an album crashed the player -


```
09:31:09 PM: Loading /home/craig/Music/Classical/Scarlatti,D/14 sonatas Leonhardt/04 D. Scarlatti by G. Leonhardt 14 Sonatas - Sonata in B minor, K 227.mp3
09:31:09 PM: Adding drop item: /home/craig/Music/Classical/Scarlatti,D/14 sonatas Leonhardt/01 D. Scarlatti by G. Leonhardt 14 Sonatas - Sonata in A minor, K 3.mp3
09:31:09 PM: Loading /home/craig/Music/Classical/Scarlatti,D/14 sonatas Leonhardt/01 D. Scarlatti by G. Leonhardt 14 Sonatas - Sonata in A minor, K 3.mp3
Segmentation fault (core dumped)
```

And here is the output from the last 2 times it froze while scrolling the album browser-


```
*** glibc detected *** guayadeque: malloc(): smallbin double linked list corrupted: 0x000000000249f060 ***
```

 and



```
*** glibc detected *** guayadeque: corrupted double-linked list: 0x0000000002814880 ***
```

----------


## Dasani

anonbeat...love guyadeque. It's already become my player of choice! Awesome work on it.

If I may, just a few things that I personally would like to see added, I think some of these might be on your radar already:
1. Ubuntu Notification Integration
2. If the search filter was auto updating. Meaning that we didn't have to hit enter for the keywords...kinda like in rhythmbox, listen etc
3. kind of a bug...often when I start it, its icon begins totally collapsed (like in the scrshot below)...I can still access it, but have to do so by clicking on a very specific area. FYI, I use Gnome-do to start it.


It is the little thing to the left of the Pidgin.

love everything else, thanks!

----------


## anonbeat

> Any input on this? Thanks


It can be possible. I will try to get into it once 0.2.5 have been released

Thanks

----------


## anonbeat

> I updated and the program still occasionally crashes while dragging items to the playlist, and always freezes or crashes while scrolling through the album browser.  But this time I'll try to be a bit more helpful and post the terminal output.
> 
>  Here's the output I got when dragging an album crashed the player -
> 
> 
> ```
> 09:31:09 PM: Loading /home/craig/Music/Classical/Scarlatti,D/14 sonatas Leonhardt/04 D. Scarlatti by G. Leonhardt 14 Sonatas - Sonata in B minor, K 227.mp3
> 09:31:09 PM: Adding drop item: /home/craig/Music/Classical/Scarlatti,D/14 sonatas Leonhardt/01 D. Scarlatti by G. Leonhardt 14 Sonatas - Sonata in A minor, K 3.mp3
> 09:31:09 PM: Loading /home/craig/Music/Classical/Scarlatti,D/14 sonatas Leonhardt/01 D. Scarlatti by G. Leonhardt 14 Sonatas - Sonata in A minor, K 3.mp3
> ...


Just sent you an email with instructiosn to get a backtrace. Please do it and send the backtrace so I can track down this issue

Thanks

----------


## anonbeat

> This is in the conf.
> 
> 
> 
> I notice that now there's no space between volume and 0.
> 
> 
> 
> Added: I change the volume to 96% and restart. It shows 96% correctly.
> ...


This should be fixed in svn revision 683. Can you update and try 

Thanks

----------


## rotave

> Hi
> 
> Thanks for your great work anonbeat. Guayadeque is the first musicplayer thats fits my needs.
> 
> There are two things I want to suggest before a final release:
> 
> The first one is too use a more recognise-able icon. I'm not an artist so I'm sorry that I can't hep you with that, but maybe you could ask for help elsewhere, for example asking the people from omgubuntu.co.uk if the could write a post aksing people to send in some proposals. As you maybe know the allready wrote a blogpost on guyadeque.
> 
> 2nd one is that I'm really a big fan of docky(the standalone dock from gnome-do developers). Docky doesn't recognise the icon of guayadeque. Maybe you could ask at https://answers.launchpad.net/docky how to get guayadeque recognised.
> ...


About Docky. I use it too and the icon shows up for me. It didn't a couple of weeks ago when I first started using Guayadeque. Are you using the latest version of Docky? I agree about the icon too, it could be better.

----------


## slughappy1

I just found this today and wanted to try it out, but I have a question. What is the difference from your ppa,https://launchpad.net/~anonbeat/+archive/guayadeque, and this one https://launchpad.net/~dtl131/+archive/mediahacks?

----------


## nothingspecial

The first one is the developer, anonbeat`s, ppa. The second is someone else`s.

Neither is as upto date as svn. For testing I recommend svn. 


```
sudo apt-get install subversion build-essential cmake gstreamer0.10-plugins-good gstreamer0.10-plugins-base libwxgtk2.8-dev libtagc0-dev libsqlite3-dev libcurl4-openssl-dev libdbus-1-dev libgstreamer0.10-dev libflac-dev
```



```
svn co http://guayadeque.svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/guayadeque/Trunk guayadeque
```



```
cd guayadeque/
```



```
./build
```



```
sudo make install
```

Every time there is an update, usually 2 or 3 a day



```
cd guayadeque
```



```
svn up
```



```
make
```



```
sudo make install
```

----------


## mr_hangman

> This should be fixed in svn revision 683. Can you update and try 
> 
> Thanks


Thank you. The problem is fixed with svn 683.  :Smile:

----------


## biswajitLinux

How to install ubuntu server 9.10 in my compaq cq40 presario which has dual core processor,2 gb ram, 320 gb HDD plz send me procedure

----------


## nothingspecial

See 2 posts above.

You will need to be running X

----------


## slughappy1

@nothingspecial: Ah, thanks for the quick response. I guess I'll remove that PPA and go the SVN route. Will I have to rescan the music library or anything after upgrading?

Also, I searched the thread and couldn't find mention of how to delete something from the library. I had it import files from my iTunes folder, which contains some videos. I don't want to watch videos in Guayadeque, but strangely it played the audio from the videos that have sound. I just want to remove specific files from it.

----------


## cedricd

> 3. kind of a bug...often when I start it, its icon begins totally collapsed (like in the scrshot below)...I can still access it, but have to do so by clicking on a very specific area. FYI, I use Gnome-do to start it.


I have exactly the same bug, not a big problem, just a small annoyance. The Guayadeque icon is between the transmission and the Battery, as you can see in the attached image.

Keep on the (very) good work : Guayadeque rocks !

----------


## anonbeat

Just fixed in revision 684 some random crashes when droping files to playlist or when browsing albums.

Thanks rotwant888  :Very Happy:

----------


## anonbeat

> @nothingspecial: Ah, thanks for the quick response. I guess I'll remove that PPA and go the SVN route. Will I have to rescan the music library or anything after upgrading?
> 
> Also, I searched the thread and couldn't find mention of how to delete something from the library. I had it import files from my iTunes folder, which contains some videos. I don't want to watch videos in Guayadeque, but strangely it played the audio from the videos that have sound. I just want to remove specific files from it.


For now there is no option to delete a specific file.

----------


## bruno9779

great player!!

----------


## anonbeat

> great player!!


Thanks

----------


## bruno9779

I'd like to report a very minor bug:



the icon of the shortcut should have a transparent background, or it looks bad on dark themes.

i have edited the png a little, and it looks better now, but it's far from perfect:





feel free to use it

----------


## anonbeat

> I'd like to report a very minor bug:
> 
> 
> 
> the icon of the shortcut should have a transparent background, or it looks bad on dark themes.
> 
> i have edited the png a little, and it looks better now, but it's far from perfect:
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks... I need the help of a graphics designer to help with few icons, splash, etc 

If someone want to help on this just let me know..

Thanks I will change the icon

----------


## VastOne

> The first one is the developer, anonbeat`s, ppa. The second is someone else`s.
> 
> Neither is as upto date as svn. For testing I recommend svn. 
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo apt-get install subversion build-essential cmake gstreamer0.10-plugins-good gstreamer0.10-plugins-base libwxgtk2.8-dev libtagc0-dev libsqlite3-dev libcurl4-openssl-dev libdbus-1-dev libgstreamer0.10-dev libflac-dev
> ```
> 
> ...


The master speaks and it is poetry in motion!  :Guitar:

----------


## anonbeat

> The master speaks and it is poetry in motion!


How is going your last.fm connection ?

----------


## VastOne

> How is going your last.fm connection ?


All is fine with it...I do not know what happened but I am sure it was on the Last.FM site. It was taking an hour for it to update at the site.

Latest svn of G-Que is smooth as silk....

When are you planning the release 0.2.5?

Regarding the icon development, I will try to recruit a user here who does some quality work..Will let you know

----------


## anonbeat

> All is fine with it...I do not know what happened but I am sure it was on the Last.FM site. It was taking an hour for it to update at the site.
> 
> Latest svn of G-Que is smooth as silk....
> 
> When are you planning the release 0.2.5?
> 
> Regarding the icon development, I will try to recruit a user here who does some quality work..Will let you know


I will release it this week if no bugs found. I plan to just fix bugs this week till 0.2.5 is out.

BTW I just built guayadeque in jaunty for the ppl still with 9.04. The packages are in my ppa right now. 

Thanks for your help

Note: Removed the jaunty packages from ppa as they did not build correctly. Im writing instructions explaining how it worked for me.

----------


## cephinux

> About Docky. I use it too and the icon shows up for me. It didn't a couple of weeks ago when I first started using Guayadeque. Are you using the latest version of Docky? I agree about the icon too, it could be better.


I'm using svn 685 in ubuntu 9.10 x86 and the docky version from the docky ppa. Normaly I throw a icon named guayadeque.png in the apps folder of my icon theme and thats it. Doesn't work in this case.

How can I completly uninstall Guayadeque so that I can take a fresh start?

----------


## VastOne

> I'm using svn 685 in ubuntu 9.10 x86 and the docky version from the docky ppa. Normaly I throw a icon named guayadeque.png in the apps folder of my icon theme and thats it. Doesn't work in this case.
> 
> How can I completly uninstall Guayadeque so that I can take a fresh start?





```
cd guayadeque
sudo make uninstall
make
sudo make install
```

----------


## VastOne

> BTW I just built guayadeque in jaunty for the ppl still with 9.04. The packages are in my ppa right now


Great!

You may want to update the very first page with this info

----------


## anonbeat

> Great!
> 
> You may want to update the very first page with this info


Nahh the packages failed to build  :Sad: 

I will write instructions instead of how it worked for me... I will try first here to verify the script about to post works.

----------


## anonbeat

*Instructions on how to build guayadeque in Ubuntu Juanty 9.04*

First we need to install all the dependencies we need


```
apt-get install build-essential subversion cmake zlib1g-dev 
libwxgtk2.8-dev libgstreamer0.10-dev libsqlite3-dev libcurl4-openssl-dev libdbus-1-dev libflac-dev
```

Then download taglib 1.6 compile it and install it



```
cd
mkdir Projects
cd Projects
wget https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+files/taglib_1.6.orig.tar.gz
mv taglib_1.6.orig.tar.gz taglib-1.6.tar.gz
tar xfvz taglib-1.6.tar.gz
cd taglib-1.6
./configure --prefix=/usr --enable-asf --enable-mp4
make
sudo make install
```

Then download Guayadeque from svn and compile it


```
cd ..
svn co http://guayadeque.svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/guayadeque/Trunk guayadeque-svn
cd guayadeque-svn
./build
sudo make install
```

This is how I installed it in my Jaunty test machine and it worked. If you find any problem let me know

Thanks for help testing Guayadeque

----------


## VastOne

I have posted this in Desktop Environments

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...35#post8865735

----------


## anonbeat

> I have posted this in Desktop Environments
> 
> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...35#post8865735


Thank you... Lets see if by 0.2.5 we can have something  :Smile:

----------


## nothingspecial

> ```
> cd guayadeque
> sudo make uninstall
> make
> sudo make install
> ```


Who`s the master now?  :Capital Razz:

----------


## VastOne

> Who`s the master now?


I am nothing but a humble servant at the feet of the real master...

----------


## nothingspecial

> I am nothing but a humble servant at the feet of the real master...


I think anonbeat is the real master, I couldn`t code a calculator.

----------


## VastOne

> I think anonbeat is the real master, I couldn`t code a calculator.


+1 re anonbeat or should i say  0101010101010

----------


## joey-elijah

> Thank you... Lets see if by 0.2.5 we can have something


I hope you don't mind but i've posted the call for help on my blog. 

http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/02/n...que-music.html

We reviewed guayadeque last week and it went down really well!  :Smile:

----------


## VastOne

> I hope you don't mind but i've posted the call for help on my blog. 
> 
> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/02/n...que-music.html
> 
> We reviewed guayadeque last week and it went down really well!


Excellent work!  I am very impressed with this blog

Per the not-so-snappily-named....  I nominate G-Que if anonbeat will allow me

----------


## anonbeat

> Who`s the master now?


Both of you...

----------


## anonbeat

> I hope you don't mind but i've posted the call for help on my blog. 
> 
> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/02/n...que-music.html
> 
> We reviewed guayadeque last week and it went down really well!


I would love to ask a few things about the review that I dont understand. Who do I need to ask ?

----------


## anonbeat

> Excellent work!  I am very impressed with this blog
> 
> Per the not-so-snappily-named....  I nominate G-Que if anonbeat will allow me


You dont need my permission  :Smile:

----------


## mr_hangman

> Excellent work!  I am very impressed with this blog
> 
> Per the not-so-snappily-named....  I nominate G-Que if anonbeat will allow me


G-Que sounds very slick. I would vote for it too.  :Smile:

----------


## VastOne

> Both of you...


Awwww Shucks  :Redface:

----------


## VastOne

> I hope you don't mind but i've posted the call for help on my blog. 
> 
> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/02/n...que-music.html
> 
> We reviewed guayadeque last week and it went down really well!


Have added your site to my sig line... Impressive

----------


## nothingspecial

Updated Cafe thread with instructions for installation on jaunty.

If I have time I`ll have a go on Hardy tommorow.

----------


## joey-elijah

> I would love to ask a few things about the review that I dont understand. Who do I need to ask ?


Feel free to ask me anything =) 




> Have added your site to my sig line...  Impressive


Fankoo!

----------


## rlj1965

Any chance of making this player compatible with Ubuntu Jaunty 9.04? Not all of us have upgraded to Intrepid or Karmic

----------


## VastOne

> Any chance of making this player compatible with Ubuntu Jaunty 9.04? Not all of us have upgraded to Intrepid or Karmic


Page 15 of this thread has the explicit instructions from anonbeat to get it to work with Jaunty

----------


## nothingspecial

See here

----------


## TJUndead

anonbeat, I think I found a bug in the lyrics tab. I can not copy any text using the 'Copy to clipboard'. When I try to copy any part of the lyrics, just not copy. The Parcelite not recognize the text.
I tryed start Guayadeque from terminal, to see if some error message apear, but don't see nothing.

And I don't know if this a bug, but in some mp3 I have, when it start to play, on terminal I receive this message:

'TagLib: ID3v2.4 no longer supports the frame type TDAT.  It will be discarded from the tag.'

What I don't understand is what it means, because I used TagTool, and don't see nothing about TDAT on the same mp3 files...

And about the translation, I don't have much free time these days, but I try to finish this as soon as I can.

G-Que is a nice name, but I think G-Deck is more better.  lol

----------


## mr_hangman

> anonbeat, I think I found a bug in the lyrics tab. I can not copy any text using the 'Copy to clipboard'. When I try to copy any part of the lyrics, just not copy. The Parcelite not recognize the text.
> I tryed start Guayadeque from terminal, to see if some error message apear, but don't see nothing.


I too have this bug, not only in the lyrics tab but also in the Last.fm tab.

Added: Copy to clipboard works fine in browser tab.

----------


## anonbeat

> Page 15 of this thread has the explicit instructions from anonbeat to get it to work with Jaunty


Not everybody have the same number of posts per page. Its page 59 for me  :Smile:

----------


## anonbeat

> I too have this bug, not only in the lyrics tab but also in the Last.fm tab.
> 
> Added: Copy to clipboard works fine in browser tab.


weird as for me copy to clipboard works fine in lyrics. Maybe its something to do with special chars or UTF-8 Problem related... hmmm
What track was you playing while couldnt copy the lyrics ?

----------


## VastOne

> Not everybody have the same number of posts per page. Its page 59 for me


Dolt!


Got me....

See the Nothingspecial thread response for the correct way....

----------


## VastOne

> Feel free to ask me anything =) 
> 
> 
> 
> Fankoo!



Fanytime

----------


## mr_hangman

> weird as for me copy to clipboard works fine in lyrics


I see the problem.
I highlight a line or two then choose 'Copy to clipboard' which copies the whole lyrics. That's why I don't have the highlighted text copied.
It works in browser tab because I cannot highlight anything.

I wasn't expecting this function to copy the whole page.  :Capital Razz:

----------


## anonbeat

> anonbeat, I think I found a bug in the lyrics tab. I can not copy any text using the 'Copy to clipboard'. When I try to copy any part of the lyrics, just not copy. The Parcelite not recognize the text.
> I tryed start Guayadeque from terminal, to see if some error message apear, but don't see nothing.
> 
> And I don't know if this a bug, but in some mp3 I have, when it start to play, on terminal I receive this message:
> 
> 'TagLib: ID3v2.4 no longer supports the frame type TDAT.  It will be discarded from the tag.'
> 
> What I don't understand is what it means, because I used TagTool, and don't see nothing about TDAT on the same mp3 files...
> 
> ...


'TagLib: ID3v2.4 no longer supports the frame type TDAT. It will be discarded from the tag.' Means Taglib dont support this tag as its a specific ID3v2.3.0 tag and its telling you that will not be saved. If tagtool dont use taglib will not show this message.

----------


## dichtbijzee

I heard/read that you were looking for a new icon, how about these.
Because in my opinion Guayadeque aims to be lightning fast.

These are not more then 20 minutes work.

public domain as of now.

----------


## anonbeat

> I did not know whether to post here or in that other thread in DE section:
> Here is a proposal for a new icon:


Posted here
Looks good for me but I would like maybe more color ?

----------


## Islington

Here is a proposal for a new icon:




 :Smile:

----------


## Islington

> Posted here
> Looks good for me but I would like maybe more color ?


What colors did you have in mind?

----------


## anonbeat

> What colors did you have in mind?


not sure

anyway its not just my opinion... we need to hear other opinions

----------


## Islington

> not sure
> 
> anyway its not just my opinion... we need to hear other opinions


okay since it is done as svg, color changes are pretty easy.

----------


## dichtbijzee

I'm in awe, never mind my post.

----------


## TJUndead

> weird as for me copy to clipboard works fine in lyrics. Maybe its something to do with special chars or UTF-8 Problem related... hmmm
> What track was you playing while couldnt copy the lyrics ?


I tried with something like 4 or 5 songs from different albuns.

----------


## cephinux

> okay since it is done as svg, color changes are pretty easy.


It's nice but I think it kind of reminds me of the logo from the gloobus project.

----------


## anonbeat

> I tried with something like 4 or 5 songs from different albuns.


sorry for not being too clear. Could you please tell me which tracks it was so I can try here the lyrics to check if its a problem related with a special char or something like this ?

Thanks

----------


## hojgaard

This is my proposal for at new icon:

----------


## anonbeat

> This is my proposal for at new icon:


This reminds me the listen icon.

----------


## mr_hangman

> I tried with something like 4 or 5 songs from different albuns.


May I ask you what is in the clipboard after you press 'Copy to clipboard'?

The text you want to copy might be at the 2nd entry in parcellite and the whole lyrics might be in the first entry.

----------


## anonbeat

> May I ask you what is in the clipboard after you press 'Copy to clipboard'?
> 
> The text you want to copy might be at the 2nd entry in parcellite and the whole lyrics might be in the first entry.


Guayadeque send to clipboard the whole lyrics when you select Copy to Clipboard in the lyrics panel.

----------


## mr_hangman

> Guayadeque send to clipboard the whole lyrics when you select Copy to Clipboard in the lyrics panel.


And does Ctrl+C work? Or you intensionally disable it.
I cannot highlight some text in the lyrics and press ctrl+c to copy.

----------


## mr_hangman

Another issue in the last.fm tab.
Sometimes similar tracks are not loaded, sometimes events, sometimes both are not loaded.
In the console, nothing is printed.

I realise that it may take a few seconds to load this information but sometimes they just don't show up at all.

P.S. I just discoverd this feature and I'm loving it! 
I can see clearly which similar tracks I have on my computer and enqueue them manually.  :Smile:

----------


## anonbeat

> Another issue in the last.fm tab.
> Sometimes similar tracks are not loaded, sometimes events, sometimes both are not loaded.
> In the console, nothing is printed.
> 
> I realise that it may take a few seconds to load this information but sometimes they just don't show up at all.
> 
> P.S. I just discoverd this feature and I'm loving it! 
> I can see clearly which similar tracks I have on my computer and enqueue them manually.


If Similar tracks are not loaded it should be because there was no similar tracks info for this particular track.

Take note that the tracks you dont have are highlighted and the ones you have are normal color.

You have a reload button to be sure its not a net problem.

----------


## mr_hangman

> If Similar tracks are not loaded it should be because there was no similar tracks info for this particular track.
> 
> Take note that the tracks you dont have are highlighted and the ones you have are normal color.
> 
> You have a reload button to be sure its not a net problem.


Thanks for reminding me of the refresh button.  :Smile: 

Now, I'm playing Better Together by Jack Johnson. I check in the last.fm website and there are some similar tracks.
But the similar tracks and events are not shown in the last.fm tab. When I press refresh button, they are loaded properly.

This happens most of the time and seems independent to the songs being played.

And for the highlight that shows the tracks I have, I love it so much.  :Guitar:

----------


## anonbeat

> Thanks for reminding me of the refresh button. 
> 
> Now, I'm playing Better Together by Jack Johnson. I check in the last.fm website and there are some similar tracks.
> But the similar tracks and events are not shown in the last.fm tab. When I press refresh button, they are loaded properly.
> 
> This happens most of the time and seems independent to the songs being played.
> 
> And for the highlight that shows the tracks I have, I love it so much.


Delete the cache and try again. The cache file is located at ~/.guayadeque/cache.db

This file stores all queries to last.fm for a week and all images downloaded from it for a month

----------


## mr_hangman

> Delete the cache and try again. The cache file is located at ~/.guayadeque/cache.db
> 
> This file stores all queries to last.fm for a week and all images downloaded from it for a month


I quit G-Que and delete cache.db then start playing Better together by Jack Johnson again.
For the first time, everything is loaded and shown.
Then I change to Never Know by Jack Johnson. Same artist, but events are not shown.

I move on to I'm Yours by Jason Mraz. Everything is loaded.
Go to the next song of Jason Mraz, Lucky. Events are not loaded.
Come back to I'm Yours again, now events are gone.  :Confused: 

P.S. everything is loaded when I press refresh button.

----------


## TJUndead

> sorry for not being too clear. Could you please tell me which tracks it was so I can try here the lyrics to check if its a problem related with a special char or something like this ?
> 
> Thanks


Well, ok, No problem.
I see that problem occur over evem more musics I can imagine... Almost all musics do the same.

Talk - Coldplay
Umbelievable - EMF
Make me bad - Korn
Fuel - Metallica
Disarm - Smashing Pumpkins
Sing - Travis
Iron Man - Ozzy Osbourne
My immortal - Evanescence
Orgasmatron - Sepultura
Song 2 - Blur

This is only a few of my entire library, and the same problem is over all my musics... -_-''

I'm will try now uninstall the player, purge the config files and install again, to see if this is a problem with some old resident file or config.

----------


## eltama

Another report. I just saw an update this morning (revision 687), so some of this issues may have been resolved already.

.The radio http://streammax.alsolnet.com/fmlaboca does not work. It works on other players.

.I created a label 'Don't play randomly' and a dynamic playlist of the songs with that label, as you suggested. At the beginning it worked fine but now the dynamic playlist is always empty even when in the library I can select the songs with that label. It seems to be a regression in one of the last updates.

.Sometimes the player will refuse to play any song. It's not easy to repeat. Last night it happened again and luckily I was running it from the console (but not in gdb, sorry). Each time I tried to play a song I got messages like:



> 12:11:31 AM: Error: ee: Failed load of file 'file:///home/tamalet/Music/Rock Nacional/Las Pastillas del Abuelo/2006 - Las Pastillas del Abuelo/02 - Tantas escaleras.mp3'
> 12:11:42 AM: Error: ee: Failed load of file 'file:///home/tamalet/Music/Rock Nacional/Sumo/1985 - Divididos por la felicidad/10 - Kaya.ogg'


It exited with a Segmentation fault
I think the problem happens when I do changes to the files but I don't update the library. But after it fails to play a file, it will refuse to play any file.
I have tried doing changes on porpuse to reproduce the error but I couldn't.

.Segmentation fault in browser (at revision 685).


```
Program received signal SIGSEGV, Segmentation fault.
[Switching to Thread 0x7fffe49b0910 (LWP 6030)]
0x0000000000633f85 in guAlbumBrowserItemArray::operator[] (this=0x7fffe00a8c80)
    at /home/tamalet/bin/guayadeque/src/AlbumBrowser.h:67
67	WX_DECLARE_OBJARRAY( guAlbumBrowserItem, guAlbumBrowserItemArray );
(gdb) bt
#0  0x0000000000633f85 in guAlbumBrowserItemArray::operator[] (this=0x7fffe00a8c80)
    at /home/tamalet/bin/guayadeque/src/AlbumBrowser.h:67
#1  guUpdateAlbumDetails::Entry (this=0x7fffe00a8c80)
    at /home/tamalet/bin/guayadeque/src/AlbumBrowser.cpp:100
#2  0x00007ffff7b709a1 in wxThreadInternal::PthreadStart(wxThread*) () from /usr/lib/libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0
#3  0x00007ffff48e7a04 in start_thread () from /lib/libpthread.so.0
#4  0x00007ffff3ea680d in clone () from /lib/libc.so.6
#5  0x0000000000000000 in ?? ()
```

Some less important things:
.In Add radio the cursor should be by default on the Name box (now it's not focused)

.I have noticed that some songs are repeated a lot with the "Add tracks to the playlist based on Last.FM" option. It still chooses songs not played before, but it has its favourites  :Smile: 

.I was thinking that if the lyrics search fails you could retry the search using the Original Artist and the Composer field (if it's not empty ofc). You don't the have Original Artist in the database to keep it small I assume, but you could read it from the song just for the search.

.I would like to order the list "Words to detect covers" to give some words priority over others, for instance, favor cover over front.
Another problem I have is that on some folders I have images ended in "Front Inside" and those take precedence over images ended in "Front".

----------


## bruno9779

@ Anonbeat

Do you have a website for the project? some of the issues and questions in this thread should probably be taken separately.

If you don't have a website, maybe putting up a guayadeque blog would be a good idea.

----------


## anonbeat

> @ Anonbeat
> 
> Do you have a website for the project? some of the issues and questions in this thread should probably be taken separately.
> 
> If you don't have a website, maybe putting up a guayadeque blog would be a good idea.


The project website is http://sourceforge.net/projects/guayadeque

----------


## anonbeat

> I quit G-Que and delete cache.db then start playing Better together by Jack Johnson again.
> For the first time, everything is loaded and shown.
> Then I change to Never Know by Jack Johnson. Same artist, but events are not shown.
> 
> I move on to I'm Yours by Jason Mraz. Everything is loaded.
> Go to the next song of Jason Mraz, Lucky. Events are not loaded.
> Come back to I'm Yours again, now events are gone. 
> 
> P.S. everything is loaded when I press refresh button.


This issue should be fixed in svn revision 689.

BTW Did you notice that double clicking in the section name hides or shows the section ? for example double click over Events label hides/shows the events. This way you can see what you want.

----------


## mr_hangman

> This issue should be fixed in svn revision 689.
> 
> BTW Did you notice that double clicking in the section name hides or shows the section ? for example double click over Events label hides/shows the events. This way you can see what you want.


The problem is fixed. Thank you anonbeat  :Mr. Green: 

I didn't know that clicking the section name could collapse it.
This is very useful.

G-Que rocks ... and has a lot of hidden features.  :Guitar:

----------


## yocec

I am don't trying it yet, but just 1 question

Where do you store track rating ?
Popularimeter ID3 tag ? or in your database ?

Thanks

----------


## anonbeat

> Another report. I just saw an update this morning (revision 687), so some of this issues may have been resolved already.
> 
> .The radio http://streammax.alsolnet.com/fmlaboca does not work. It works on other players.


This radio uses a link with no extension and it uses a asf format which is not implemented as its a video playlist format. I will look at it.




> .I created a label 'Don't play randomly' and a dynamic playlist of the songs with that label, as you suggested. At the beginning it worked fine but now the dynamic playlist is always empty even when in the library I can select the songs with that label. It seems to be a regression in one of the last updates.


Could you please check that editing the playlist its correctly set to that label? If its correct and the problem persist do you mind to send me your database located at ~/.guayadeque/guayadeque.db





> .Sometimes the player will refuse to play any song. It's not easy to repeat. Last night it happened again and luckily I was running it from the console (but not in gdb, sorry). Each time I tried to play a song I got messages like:
> 
> It exited with a Segmentation fault
> I think the problem happens when I do changes to the files but I don't update the library. But after it fails to play a file, it will refuse to play any file.
> I have tried doing changes on porpuse to reproduce the error but I couldn't.


If happens for you again could you try pressing Stop Button and trying to load again the track. Sometimes happens that the gstreamer objects get in a dummy state and refuse to load any next track. Stop should reset the gstreamer object.




> .Segmentation fault in browser (at revision 685).
> 
> 
> ```
> Program received signal SIGSEGV, Segmentation fault.
> [Switching to Thread 0x7fffe49b0910 (LWP 6030)]
> 0x0000000000633f85 in guAlbumBrowserItemArray::operator[] (this=0x7fffe00a8c80)
>     at /home/tamalet/bin/guayadeque/src/AlbumBrowser.h:67
> 67	WX_DECLARE_OBJARRAY( guAlbumBrowserItem, guAlbumBrowserItemArray );
> ...


This should be fixed in current revision. Could you please try to reproduce it again running from gdb and send me the backtrace.





> Some less important things:
> .In Add radio the cursor should be by default on the Name box (now it's not focused)


Done in latest svn version




> .I have noticed that some songs are repeated a lot with the "Add tracks to the playlist based on Last.FM" option. It still chooses songs not played before, but it has its favourites


Smart mode remembers last 20 artists and last 100 tracks to dont repeat it. When you set the player playlist this lists are reset. As its based in the information of last.fm its normal that its goten lot of relations betwen tracks. Track1 is similar to Track2 and Track3, Track3 is similar to Track2, Track4 and Track1, and so... With the artist and track lists I try to dont repeat much but maybe you are trying after reseting the lists setting a new playlist.





> .I was thinking that if the lyrics search fails you could retry the search using the Original Artist and the Composer field (if it's not empty ofc). You don't the have Original Artist in the database to keep it small I assume, but you could read it from the song just for the search.


What i was thinking about this was to add a list of possible servers for autodownload lyrics. Try the first and if fails go to the second and so.




> .I would like to order the list "Words to detect covers" to give some words priority over others, for instance, favor cover over front.
> Another problem I have is that on some folders I have images ended in "Front Inside" and those take precedence over images ended in "Front".


The covers are not detected this way. Its not find any file with this word, then find this file with this other word.
Its I found one file... has any cover word ? is it an image? if yes ok add to the possible covers file lists....

I will think about what you suggest to see if its possible without loosing library update speed.

----------


## anonbeat

> I am don't trying it yet, but just 1 question
> 
> Where do you store track rating ?
> Popularimeter ID3 tag ? or in your database ?
> 
> Thanks


For now its only in the database

----------


## yocec

Thanks for the answer, the id3 popularimeter usage is very rare.

On Ubuntu I didn't find any player who use it, so I still manage my library on Windows with Mediamonkey

----------


## eltama

> This radio uses a link with no extension and it uses a asf format which is not implemented as its a video playlist format. I will look at it.


Thanks. If it is of any help, you can access it from http://www.fmlaboca.com.ar/fm-la-boc...onal/index.php




> Could you please check that editing the playlist its correctly set to that label? If its correct and the problem persist do you mind to send me your database located at ~/.guayadeque/guayadeque.db


I have checked that the label is exactly the same. It is set to equal the label.
I've sent you the db.




> If happens for you again could you try pressing Stop Button and trying to load again the track. Sometimes happens that the gstreamer objects get in a dummy state and refuse to load any next track. Stop should reset the gstreamer object.


I will, thanks for the advice.




> This should be fixed in current revision. Could you please try to reproduce it again running from gdb and send me the backtrace.


I don't get the error anymore.




> Smart mode remembers last 20 artists and last 100 tracks to dont repeat it. When you set the player playlist this lists are reset. As its based in the information of last.fm its normal that its goten lot of relations betwen tracks. Track1 is similar to Track2 and Track3, Track3 is similar to Track2, Track4 and Track1, and so... With the artist and track lists I try to dont repeat much but maybe you are trying after reseting the lists setting a new playlist.


I think that the problem is that I am resetting things for tests so this list is always lost. Probably with a normal use it works fine.




> What i was thinking about this was to add a list of possible servers for autodownload lyrics. Try the first and if fails go to the second and so.


That's a good idea too, and probably better in general.
The scenario I had in mind is that there are many songs where some artist does a cover of a song. The search will not find the lyrics because the original artist is someone else. But if you have this information in the tags, it could use it to find the lyrics.




> The covers are not detected this way. Its not find any file with this word, then find this file with this other word.
> Its I found one file... has any cover word ? is it an image? if yes ok add to the possible covers file lists....
> I will think about what you suggest to see if its possible without loosing library update speed.


Anyway, this is a small thing. You could always set it manually.

----------


## eltama

> Thanks for the answer, the id3 popularimeter usage is very rare.
> 
> On Ubuntu I didn't find any player who use it, so I still manage my library on Windows with Mediamonkey


Banshee has an option "Write ratings and play counts to files".

----------


## VastOne

> The problem is fixed. Thank you anonbeat 
> 
> I didn't know that clicking the section name could collapse it.
> This is very useful.
> 
> G-Que rocks ... and has a lot of hidden features.


With anonbeat's OK I am going to work on a blog and a doc of features and how-to this weekend...

----------


## anonbeat

> With anonbeat's OK I am going to work on a blog and a doc of features and how-to this weekend...


I will add you to a document I have that its a manual. Its outdated as I cant maintain it at the rythm I implemented features. But it will be a good base I guess

----------


## Islington

:Popcorn:  well: here is what my proposal looks at 16 px. 
Toolbar and all that.

----------


## VastOne

> I will add you to a document I have that its a manual. Its outdated as I cant maintain it at the rythmb I implemented features. But it will be a good base I guess


I figured you had something going already.  If it is google docs I will collaborate with you and anyone else who wants to join in

I see that your work load is growing exponentially and I want to help in parts that I can.

----------


## anonbeat

> well: here is what my proposal looks at 16 px. 
> Toolbar and all that.


As I told you I like it but I think more ppl can give their opinions.

I always had an idea for the icon but couldnt implement it. Its a CD that has a musical note over it in that way that the part visible for the CD is like the form of a capital G and the rest of the cd is not shown. Dont know if you understand. Sorry for my poor english.

Thanks for your icon

----------


## anonbeat

> .I created a label 'Don't play randomly' and a dynamic playlist of the songs with that label, as you suggested. At the beginning it worked fine but now the dynamic playlist is always empty even when in the library I can select the songs with that label. It seems to be a regression in one of the last updates.


This should be fixed in the latest svn revision 691

Thanks for your help

----------


## VastOne

> As I told you I like it but I think more ppl can give their opinions.
> 
> I always had an idea for the icon but couldnt implement it. Its a CD that has a musical note over it in that way that the part visible for the CD is like the form of a capital G and the rest of the cd is not shown. Dont know if you understand. Sorry for my poor english.
> 
> Thanks for your icon


Do you mean like your avatar here with a Green G over it?  I like that or your avatar with the note moved to the left and up and the G to the right and down...

----------


## MaXeR

Hi,
I made this icon after I read this post : New icon wanted for Guayadeque Music Player



If you like it, contact me to get the svg file

----------


## VastOne

See more icon traction here

http://danrabbit.deviantart.com/art/...what-155075163

----------


## hojgaard

> As I told you I like it but I think more ppl can give their opinions.
> 
> I always had an idea for the icon but couldnt implement it. Its a CD that has a musical note over it in that way that the part visible for the CD is like the form of a capital G and the rest of the cd is not shown. Dont know if you understand. Sorry for my poor english.
> 
> Thanks for your icon


I'd like to give it a try, but im not sure i understand. it will be a very weird looking note to get a G out of it??? Can you illustrate it?

The only way i can make a note in a cd look like a Capital G is to mirror it like this: 



But that doesnt look very good imo...

----------


## dartmusic

> Hi,
> I made this icon after I read this post : New icon wanted for Guayadeque Music Player
> 
> 
> 
> If you like it, contact me to get the svg file


This is a slick looking icon.  Gets my vote!

----------


## anonbeat

> I'd like to give it a try, but im not sure i understand. it will be a very weird looking note to get a G out of it??? Can you illustrate it?
> 
> The only way i can make a note in a cd look like a Capital G is to mirror it like this: 
> 
> 
> 
> But that doesnt look very good imo...


I tried to represent my idea and was unable to come to someting near what I thought. Guess I will let the ppl to come with their ideas... Im not good at graphics

I would like to hear what the ppl who are helping in this project thinks about a new icon and about the proposals.

Thanks

----------


## anonbeat

> Well, ok, No problem.
> I see that problem occur over evem more musics I can imagine... Almost all musics do the same.
> 
> Talk - Coldplay
> Umbelievable - EMF
> Make me bad - Korn
> Fuel - Metallica
> Disarm - Smashing Pumpkins
> Sing - Travis
> ...


Could you please try with latest svn revision 692 to see if the problem is fixed? I have added selection support for the lyrics panel so it will copy the selected text or the whole lyrics if no selection is done.

Thanks for pointing this bug

----------


## anonbeat

PPA updated with revision 0692

Check it out at https://launchpad.net/~anonbeat/+archive/guayadeque

----------


## eltama

> This should be fixed in the latest svn revision 691
> 
> Thanks for your help


Works fine now. Great work as always.

----------


## mr_hangman

About the new icon,
I like the abstract look of MaXeR's work 
For the color, I like the feel and simplicity of hojgaard's 


Maybe a combination of these two?

----------


## mr_hangman

> Could you please try with latest svn revision 692 to see if the problem is fixed? I have added selection support for the lyrics panel so it will copy the selected text or the whole lyrics if no selection is done.
> 
> Thanks for pointing this bug


Maybe you can add this copy function to the last.fm tab as well?
I think it will be useful there too.

----------


## TJUndead

> Could you please try with latest svn revision 692 to see if the problem is fixed? I have added selection support for the lyrics panel so it will copy the selected text or the whole lyrics if no selection is done.
> 
> Thanks for pointing this bug


Wonderfull! Now this works great!

Thanks anonbeat. ^^

----------


## kruykaze

> Here is a proposal for a new icon:


I love this one




> Hi,
> I made this icon after I read this post : New icon wanted for Guayadeque Music Player
> 
> 
> 
> If you like it, contact me to get the svg file


And this one is not bad either except for the colors and the G could be more complete.

----------


## texaswriter

OK, I thought I'd try installing this on my laptop, Karmic... 

Installed via PPA, successful. However, nothing seems to play. Hit play and it queues the file, but doesn't play it. 

Initially Rhythmbox couldn't play anything either, but it asked to install codecs... And it did. Now Rhythmbox plays everything fine. But not Guayadeque. 

Anything obvious I forgot?

----------


## Carlos C

> Hello Carlos I have been looking at the problem  and seems something was wrong. I tested this long ago and it was working  but after you told me I rechecked and there was a problem. Finally I  think I fixed it but I need you to check updating to latest svn revision  693.
> 
> Please let me know if its still not following volume tags. Guayadeque  prefers track tags over album tags but will use album if tracks tags are  not present.
> 
> Thank you for your bug report
> 
> Please if you dont mind post about it here


Ok it's working now, thanks!

----------


## anonbeat

> OK, I thought I'd try installing this on my laptop, Karmic... 
> 
> Installed via PPA, successful. However, nothing seems to play. Hit play and it queues the file, but doesn't play it. 
> 
> Initially Rhythmbox couldn't play anything either, but it asked to install codecs... And it did. Now Rhythmbox plays everything fine. But not Guayadeque. 
> 
> Anything obvious I forgot?


Can you run it from console and post what its wrote there?

Thanks for join helping testing

----------


## anonbeat

> Ok it's working now, thanks!


Great! 0.2.5 is near  :Smile:

----------


## nothingspecial

> OK, I thought I'd try installing this on my laptop, Karmic... 
> 
> Installed via PPA, successful. However, nothing seems to play. Hit play and it queues the file, but doesn't play it. 
> 
> Initially Rhythmbox couldn't play anything either, but it asked to install codecs... And it did. Now Rhythmbox plays everything fine. But not Guayadeque. 
> 
> Anything obvious I forgot?


I recommend installing from svn.

Guayadeque is constantly updated, fixed, featured up and the ppa`s are not efficient enough.



```
sudo apt-get remove guayadeque
```

Then do this

----------


## Carlos C

I would like to have the library in the bottom of the screen, but every time I try to do it, Guayadeque closes. I'm using the latest svn revision 693.

This is what I want:

http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.p...2&d=1265519335

----------


## texaswriter

> Can you run it from console and post what its wrote there?
> 
> Thanks for join helping testing


Ah, well, actually running it from console led me to see what was wrong. An application I installed to facilitate automounting of a Windows partition [where I keep my music] actually mounted the partition to a different name than it was being previously when I manually mounted it. If that makes any sense  :Razz: 

Problem was solved when I added the appropriate directory and removed the other via the Preference> Library> [-] ... Music playing perfectly now  :Very Happy: 

I'll post in a week or two after I've had more of a chance to use it. Looks really nice. I especially like the ability to auto add covers and custom choose one for a specific album.

----------


## hojgaard

> This is my proposal for at new icon:



Well, i'll try again. I kinda like making icons i think:

----------


## TJUndead

OK! Now I want to insist on an old request, and make a sugestion for a new feature to the player.

My request is to make the lyrics on lyrics tab scroll down following the music. If possible, a simple slow scroll down function activated by user I think is nice.

My sugestion is to implement on player the Coverflow system as an option for the actual library browser, not as a replacement for the actual browser but as a new option for layout customization.
With the very easy configurable layout of the player, a coverflow browser is a nice option to make G-Que even more atractive for the old linux users who stay on the slow and buggy players like Exaile, Amarok and others...

----------


## kruykaze

> OK! Now I want to insist on an old request, and make a sugestion for a new feature to the player.
> 
> My request is to make the lyrics on lyrics tab scroll down following the music. If possible, a simple slow scroll down function activated by user I think is nice.
> 
> My sugestion is to implement on player the Coverflow system as an option for the actual library browser, not as a replacement for the actual browser but as a new option for layout customization.
> With the very easy configurable layout of the player, a coverflow browser is a nice option to make G-Que even more atractive for the old linux users who stay on the slow and buggy players like Exaile, Amarok and others...


But how would the player know how fast to scroll the lyrics?

----------


## hojgaard

> Well, i'll try again. I kinda like making icons i think:


Or maybe this?

----------


## kruykaze

> Or maybe this?


Nice one

----------


## [Neurotic]

> PPA updated with revision 0692
> 
> Check it out at https://launchpad.net/~anonbeat/+archive/guayadeque


Thanks for making the PPA for the SVN version.

I'm being a lazy sod and it was the one thing stopping me from trying this out.

Downloading it now!

----------


## cephinux

> Or maybe this?


the best i've seen so far. like it very much

----------


## n0dix

I want to try this. Look very awesome.

----------


## TJUndead

> But how would the player know how fast to scroll the lyrics?


Man, this I don't know. I have some ideas about how this would be work, but I don't know how make this work.

Maybe the player can get the total time from the music and calculate an estimated velocity for the lyrics scroll down, or something like this...

Well, the only way to know if this is possible or not is wait for anonbeat to say what he think about.

----------


## TJUndead

> Or maybe this?


I like this one.

----------


## n0dix

> Or maybe this?


I like it. =D>

----------


## hojgaard

> Or maybe this?


To honor my idol DanRabit i've made it a little elementarish:

----------


## n0dix

Even better.

----------


## [Neurotic]

Just started with this, and first impressions are good  :Very Happy: 

It could use some 'shiney' in terms of look and feel (especially that splash screen), but in terms of functionality, I really like it, especially the add N number of random items based on last.fm - very nice.

One thing that irked me a little - cover art. It seems that if your cover art is embedded in the mp3 (which a lot of mine is), it doesn't show up as an album art, only if the image file is in the directory is it added. It would be nice if it would also look to the mp3s if no files are found.

Now all I have to hope for is some gnome-do plugins ;o) but I can wait on that.

Thanks for this, I've been getting a little irritated with Exaile lately, this looks to be a good replacement.

----------


## VastOne

> To honor my idol DanRabit i've made it a little elementarish:


DanRabit would be so proud!  Well done!

----------


## VastOne

> Thanks for this, I've been getting a little irritated with Exaile lately, this looks to be a good replacement.


Exactly where I was at three weeks ago when I first saw a request to analyse G-Que. Now the only time I load any other player is when I want to record via Exaile with streamripper. Once anonbeat implements this or I can figure out how to do it via a command, I am a total G-Que user for good...

----------


## anonbeat

> I would like to have the library in the bottom of the screen, but every time I try to do it, Guayadeque closes. I'm using the latest svn revision 693.
> 
> This is what I want:
> 
> http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.p...2&d=1265519335


Can you explain me or better send me a video with what are you trying to do ?
I recomend you to do this. Go to preferences and check Load default layout. Then close the app and open it again. Once opened delete any saved layour you may have. Then start dragging the elements on the screen till you get it done. I can send you a video showing how to do so if you need it.

Thanks for your help

----------


## anonbeat

> OK! Now I want to insist on an old request, and make a sugestion for a new feature to the player.
> 
> My request is to make the lyrics on lyrics tab scroll down following the music. If possible, a simple slow scroll down function activated by user I think is nice.
> 
> My sugestion is to implement on player the Coverflow system as an option for the actual library browser, not as a replacement for the actual browser but as a new option for layout customization.
> With the very easy configurable layout of the player, a coverflow browser is a nice option to make G-Que even more atractive for the old linux users who stay on the slow and buggy players like Exaile, Amarok and others...


It can be done like guitar tagbs pages do it. You can adjust the scroll rate. Also there are syncronized lyrics but I dont think there are too much tags about this around but it was already requested and it is in the to check list.
About the coverflow is in the to check list also as it was already requested long ago.

----------


## anonbeat

> Just started with this, and first impressions are good 
> 
> It could use some 'shiney' in terms of look and feel (especially that splash screen), but in terms of functionality, I really like it, especially the add N number of random items based on last.fm - very nice.
> 
> One thing that irked me a little - cover art. It seems that if your cover art is embedded in the mp3 (which a lot of mine is), it doesn't show up as an album art, only if the image file is in the directory is it added. It would be nice if it would also look to the mp3s if no files are found.
> 
> Now all I have to hope for is some gnome-do plugins ;o) but I can wait on that.
> 
> Thanks for this, I've been getting a little irritated with Exaile lately, this looks to be a good replacement.


Thanks for helping testing. I will note your request.

----------


## anonbeat

> To honor my idol DanRabit i've made it a little elementarish:


I like it very much.

----------


## TJUndead

> One thing that irked me a little - cover art. It seems that if your cover art is embedded in the mp3 (which a lot of mine is), it doesn't show up as an album art, only if the image file is in the directory is it added. It would be nice if it would also look to the mp3s if no files are found.
> 
> Now all I have to hope for is some gnome-do plugins ;o) but I can wait on that.


I noticed the same problem here. 
I don't know how to explain, but what I noticed is if my mp3 have the cover art embed, the player don't recognize the covers, and if I use the option "Update covers", the player download a new cover art inside the album folder, but when I go to library, some albuns have cover, and some not, and when I go to Browser covers are a little different, because some albuns have covers who don't appear on library or have cover different from the same albuns on library, and vice-versa.
I really don't understand so well what happens, so I really don't know how to explain this...
It's all a little weird...

And about the gnome-do plugins, I'm waiting for one too. LOL
Maybe a plugin or function on player to send manually what song are playing to Twitter is a not-so-usefull but nice idea too...

----------


## anonbeat

> I noticed the same problem here. 
> I don't know how to explain, but what I noticed is if my mp3 have the cover art embed, the player don't recognize the covers, and if I use the option "Update covers", the player download a new cover art inside the album folder, but when I go to library, some albuns have cover, and some not, and when I go to Browser covers are a little different, because some albuns have covers who don't appear on library or have cover different from the same albuns on library, and vice-versa.
> I really don't understand so well what happens, so I really don't know how to explain this...
> It's all a little weird...
> 
> And about the gnome-do plugins, I'm waiting for one too. LOL
> Maybe a plugin or function on player to send manually what song are playing to Twitter is a not-so-usefull but nice idea too...


When you play a track if the file have mp3 enbeded it will be displayed in the player. Its not used the embeded images as album covers as will I need to for every directory check if all the files have the same cover embeded ? what if two files have different images? so I thought that its better to have album cover in the album directory with a name cover.jpg. This is the name used when you save a cover from the net (In next version it will use the first selected word to detect covers)
Other thing is I want to keep library update as fast as posible. Checking for everyfile the embeded images is not a good idea for this.
I would like to read opinions about this but thinking globally not just what Im used to. 
I always take in mind that I didnt like others players because they was very slow basically so I dont want to get that route and do all they do because all they do is what it makes them so slow. Just my thought.

Thanks for your comments

----------


## rotave

Sitting at home bored, I thought I would add my contribution towards an icon:

----------


## Yellow Pasque

I like MaXeR's icon. G.Q. and a vinyl vibe. Awesome.

----------


## nothingspecial

> Other thing is I want to keep library update as fast as posible. Checking for everyfile the embeded images is not a good idea for this.


Speed/performance is the key here.

----------


## TJUndead

> When you play a track if the file have mp3 enbeded it will be displayed in the player. Its not used the embeded images as album covers as will I need to for every directory check if all the files have the same cover embeded ? what if two files have different images? so I thought that its better to have album cover in the album directory with a name cover.jpg. This is the name used when you save a cover from the net (In next version it will use the first selected word to detect covers)
> Other thing is I want to keep library update as fast as posible. Checking for everyfile the embeded images is not a good idea for this.
> I would like to read opinions about this but thinking globally not just what Im used to. 
> I always take in mind that I didnt like others players because they was very slow basically so I dont want to get that route and do all they do because all they do is what it makes them so slow. Just my thought.
> 
> Thanks for your comments


Man, thinking on what you say I now agree with you.

Thanks for the explanation, and keep with this great work you are doing with the Guayadeque.

-------------------

I was write now G-Que instead of Guayadeque but I think That G-Que it's a little strange. 
I don't know why, but I think G-Deck better. Maybe because G comes from Guaya, and because Deque and Deck has a similar pronunciation? LOL

----------


## [Neurotic]

> When you play a track if the file have mp3 enbeded it will be displayed in the player. Its not used the embeded images as album covers as will I need to for every directory check if all the files have the same cover embeded ? what if two files have different images? so I thought that its better to have album cover in the album directory with a name cover.jpg. This is the name used when you save a cover from the net (In next version it will use the first selected word to detect covers)
> Other thing is I want to keep library update as fast as posible. Checking for everyfile the embeded images is not a good idea for this.
> I would like to read opinions about this but thinking globally not just what Im used to. 
> I always take in mind that I didnt like others players because they was very slow basically so I dont want to get that route and do all they do because all they do is what it makes them so slow. Just my thought.
> 
> Thanks for your comments


My theory - check for the image first, if it can't be found, then check the mp3s. If you find an embedded image, use that. If you don't, forget about it.

I totally hear you on the performance side.  If that is a huge concern, and checking all the mp3s in a folder is an issue (because in some cases no mp3s will have no embedded images), if no image is found, only check the 1st mp3 in the folder.  Basically saying - if you want to use a mp3 embedded image as cover art, that is the rule you have to follow, which I think will over 99% of all album art needs.

What do you think of that idea? 

Another option to add to above: make it a series of option in preferences. If people want to have the embedded mp3 image checked, they have to check the box (and have it off by default). That way, if they incur the performance hit, its on their shoulders.

----------


## anonbeat

> My theory - check for the image first, if it can't be found, then check the mp3s. If you find an embedded image, use that. If you don't, forget about it.
> 
> I totally hear you on the performance side.  If that is a huge concern, and checking all the mp3s in a folder is an issue (because in some cases no mp3s will have no embedded images), if no image is found, only check the 1st mp3 in the folder.  Basically saying - if you want to use a mp3 embedded image as cover art, that is the rule you have to follow, which I think will over 99% of all album art needs.
> 
> What do you think of that idea? 
> 
> Another option to add to above: make it a series of option in preferences. If people want to have the embedded mp3 image checked, they have to check the box (and have it off by default). That way, if they incur the performance hit, its on their shoulders.


Thats is a good posibility.

----------


## nothingspecial

> Thats is a good posibility.


I agree, and therefore propose that any feature that will hinder the performance of GQ be left off by default.

The speed this player handles my library is the number one reason for using it.

----------


## [Neurotic]

> I agree, and therefore propose that any feature that will hinder the performance of GQ be left off by default.
> 
> The speed this player handles my library is the number one reason for using it.


Out of curiosity - which is more important: the speed of SCANNING your library, or the speed of SEARCHING your library?

(Or at they equally important?)

----------


## nothingspecial

I would say searching, although the scanning speed is a first impression so that has to be good too.

----------


## anonbeat

In the latest svn revision 695 should be fixed the docky icon. It was not appearing before.

Thanks

----------


## ICDeath

> To honor my idol DanRabit i've made it a little elementarish:


Nothing personal, but...do not like  :Sad:

----------


## anonbeat

I had another idea but dont know how to do it properly. I attached a hand made drawing that shows the idea. Its a musical note distorded enought to appears like a G... If someone can do it properly I think it can be good.

PD: As you can see drawing is not also my best  :Smile: 

Thanks

----------


## hojgaard

> I had another idea but dont know how to do it properly. I attached a hand made drawing that shows the idea. Its a musical note distorded enought to appears like a G... If someone can do it properly I think it can be good.
> 
> PD: As you can see drawing is not also my best 
> 
> Thanks



I don't think it can be made so that anyone that has not seen that before will associate it with a music note ?

----------


## VastOne

> Sitting at home bored, I thought I would add my contribution towards an icon:


This has my vote.... Would it be possible to make the G a different color like a lime green?

Sweet!

----------


## VastOne

> Speed/performance is the key here.


Ditto

----------


## n0dix

> Sitting at home bored, I thought I would add my contribution towards an icon:


Another good one.

----------


## mr_hangman

> Or maybe this?


I love this one.  :Smile:

----------


## joey-elijah

Some of these are freaking awesome! It's a shame they can't all be used >.<

As i'm a sucker for polls, would any of the respective artists mind if i posted some of these on my blog and opened a poll for people to vote on their favourite so far?

----------


## VastOne

> Some of these are freaking awesome! It's a shame they can't all be used >.<
> 
> As i'm a sucker for polls, would any of the respective artists mind if i posted some of these on my blog and opened a poll for people to vote on their favourite so far?


I like the poll and all could be used with ppl knowing there is an option for more icons......

----------


## hojgaard

> Some of these are freaking awesome! It's a shame they can't all be used >.<
> 
> As i'm a sucker for polls, would any of the respective artists mind if i posted some of these on my blog and opened a poll for people to vote on their favourite so far?


I'm in - love polls  :Smile:

----------


## anonbeat

> Some of these are freaking awesome! It's a shame they can't all be used >.<
> 
> As i'm a sucker for polls, would any of the respective artists mind if i posted some of these on my blog and opened a poll for people to vote on their favourite so far?


I think its a good idea but maybe its too early for other currently doing their icons. Its not fair if theirs are added later. You can announce a dead time to submit icons.

btw did you receive my questions?

----------


## hojgaard

> I think its a good idea but maybe its too early for other currently doing their icons. Its not fair if theirs are added later. You can announce a dead time to submit icons.
> 
> btw did you receive my questions?


And maybe you should make a standard size for the icon - etc: 48 x 48 to make it easier to compare them...

----------


## cephinux

> And maybe you should make a standard size for the icon - etc: 48 x 48 to make it easier to compare them...


I think 48x48 is very small.

BTW: you have my vote  :Wink:

----------


## hojgaard

> I think 48x48 is very small.
> 
> BTW: you have my vote


Remember its an icon and not a logo... And it should be somewhat reasonable down to 24 x 24

----------


## gnaag

As to icon poll I am all for it.

I have to say that you have done a great job, nevertheless I have some feature requests.

1. make filters to show in browser just what left. I understand the function that only tracks that fit the filter plays, however I am using it to separate my music and audiobooks collection and when I want to listen to audiobook, my aim is to browse and choose the very one, not the random. Therefore hiding (not just skipping) of all music files through filter can help me a lot. By the way the greatest feature would be if there was a special tab for audiobooks (newest banshee has such an option, but I cannot force it to function while I cannot upgrade mono).

2. DAAP support. I live in a student house, where we use this feature quite often, that's actually the reason why I am still considering sticking with rhythmbox/banshee. Please include it at least the support for browsing (personally for sharing I am using mt-daapd either, basicly because it is an independent service).

3. split buttons menu in left ride corner (or make it adjustable) to show them in two rows. My friend has a netbook and this long row of buttons eats almost half of her screen if she wants to see them all.

----------


## jovean

I noticed an unexpected behaviour today.  While clicking on the first item in any list (Artist, Genre, Albums, etc.) it does indeed add them all to the playlist, it does so alphabetically with a global list, which was unexpected for me.  This means that in my library Rachmaninov's "6 Moments Musicaux (Andantino)" comes just before Solace' "Opium Head".  (I was expecting that the tracks would be first sorted by album, then by track number.)

Once again, thanks for the great player!

----------


## anonbeat

> I noticed an unexpected behaviour today.  While clicking on the first item in any list (Artist, Genre, Albums, etc.) it does indeed add them all to the playlist, it does so alphabetically with a global list, which was unexpected for me.  This means that in my library Rachmaninov's "6 Moments Musicaux (Andantino)" comes just before Solace' "Opium Head".  (I was expecting that the tracks would be first sorted by album, then by track number.)
> 
> Once again, thanks for the great player!


They should be sorted the same way you have it sorted in the library. Can you check this ?

Let me add that if in the tracks listbox you have order set to artist it will be sorted by artist, album, tracknum and if its sorted by album it will be sorted by album, tracknum. If you have set the order by title for example that is the order you will get. Dunno if I explained it right.

----------


## gnaag

one more request:

4. I am used to functionality that while I am playing a song from a certain album and I want to switch the album, but not to interrupt playing, it is sufficient to single-click on another album and next song will be from this album (it negates your implementation of "now playing" list that I actually do not use at all) The only possibility now to easily switch album without interrupting the playing is to enqueue other album, however enqueued files are moved to the end of the "now playing". Therefore if I want to switch album smoothly, I am forced either to wait until any song ends and be quick or to manually empty "now playing list" and enqueue the other album.

Please either add possibility not to use now playing list or separate it from the enqueue list and change it dynamically according to what album (author) is chosen

----------


## anonbeat

> one more request:
> 
> 4. I am used to functionality that while I am playing a song from a certain album and I want to switch the album, but not to interrupt playing, it is sufficient to single-click on another album and next song will be from this album (it negates your implementation of "now playing" list that I actually do not use at all) The only possibility now to easily switch album without interrupting the playing is to enqueue other album, however enqueued files are moved to the end of the "now playing". Therefore if I want to switch album smoothly, I am forced either to wait until any song ends and be quick or to manually empty "now playing list" and enqueue the other album.
> 
> Please either add possibility not to use now playing list or separate it from the enqueue list and change it dynamically according to what album (author) is chosen


You can empty the playlist while a track is playing. Delete a track from playlist dont stop the player. That is an odd behaivour I seen in other players and I dont agree with that. I just want to add other tracks to the playlist not to stop the player. To stop the player there is a button.
So you can just empty the playlist and add the other album.

This let me think that it could be an option to when setting a new playlist will always wait for the current track to finish.

What do you think about this ?

----------


## cephinux

> Remember its an icon and not a logo... And it should be somewhat reasonable down to 24 x 24


I'm a big fan of docks so I like bigger icons.

----------


## gnaag

> You can empty the playlist while a track is playing. Delete a track from playlist dont stop the player. That is an odd behaivour I seen in other players and I dont agree with that. I just want to add other tracks to the playlist not to stop the player. To stop the player there is a button.
> So you can just empty the playlist and add the other album.
> 
> This let me think that it could be an option to when setting a new playlist will always wait for the current track to finish.
> 
> What do you think about this ?


Yes, I like the idea, it can be possible with the keyboard switch. Double-click on another album changes the playing song, but double-click while pressing (for instance) ctrl waits until end of the song.

----------


## hojgaard

> I'm a big fan of docks so I like bigger icons.


and of course you will get that... were working with vector graphics...

----------


## bruno9779

I am having seldom crashes, when forwarding a few songs in a row.

I will try to get the same behavior after starting it from CLI and post back

----------


## Carlos C

> Can you explain me or better send me a video with what are you trying to do ?
> I recomend you to do this. Go to preferences and check Load default layout. Then close the app and open it again. Once opened delete any saved layour you may have. Then start dragging the elements on the screen till you get it done. I can send you a video showing how to do so if you need it.
> 
> Thanks for your help


Ok, here's the video:

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3697948/guayadeque%20closes.ogv

----------


## jovean

I realized my problem is that the track list was not sorted by album, but by track number.  Thanks.

----------


## gnaag

Finally I have the fifth request  :Smile: 

5. wildcards/regular expresions in search box. This feature has quite nicely implemented banshee (still some bugs, but I consider it useful). I use it when for instance searching for soundtracks, but to omit for instance certain genres. The subrequest is similar as the forth, implement the same thing with possibility to changing the playlist to search results without interupting the playback.
Now I have got an idea to implement the button "view as playlist". When clicked, it frees up the "now playing" and adds actual view...

----------


## hojgaard

> I'm a big fan of docks so I like bigger icons.


This one could maybe be fine for the dock :

----------


## n0dix

> This one could maybe be fine for the dock :


Yes, can be,

----------


## mr_hangman

> This one could maybe be fine for the dock :


Another good one. I like your style.

Just another idea, with the base picture (grey square and white G), we can have many icons for different places, like menu, docks, splash screen. (If that won't confuse users  :Capital Razz: )

----------


## nothingspecial

Updated first page with big red letters  :Very Happy: 

OOOps, wrong thread - ha, ha

I meant the cafe thread.

----------


## VastOne

> Updated first page with big red letters 
> 
> OOOps, wrong thread - ha, ha
> 
> I meant the cafe thread.


Well said and Well Done Sir!  :Guitar:

----------


## VastOne

> I would like to have the library in the bottom of the screen, but every time I try to do it, Guayadeque closes. I'm using the latest svn revision 693.
> 
> This is what I want:
> 
> http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.p...2&d=1265519335


Carlos, I was able to do this as you outlined in the attachment. Can you tell me exactly what is happening ( at what step) that you get the crash?

Never mind, I saw your video...

Do you have any problems with other programs?

----------


## anonbeat

I can see a G in this note... maybe one of the designers can do something with this idea ? Im just giving ideas as I cant do something well done in graphics  :Smile:

----------


## bruno9779

I see that most icons have a green theme. Is that by chance or by choice

----------


## n0dix

Choice?!!

----------


## anonbeat

> I see that most icons have a green theme. Is that by chance or by choice


Its not needed. Maybe he like it  :Smile:

----------


## nothingspecial

> I can see a G in this note...


That`s not a note, it is a treble clef........also known as a "G Clef" because of it`s shape.  :Very Happy: 

....or because the curl of the clef encircles the G line which has nothing to do with this.

----------


## anonbeat

> That`s not a note, it is a treble clef........also known as a "G Clef" because of it`s shape. 
> 
> ....or because the curl of the clef encircles the G line which has nothing to do with this.


Sorry for my musical ignorance

----------


## nothingspecial

I think perhaps I am the ignorant one......

Keep going buddy  :Very Happy:

----------


## hojgaard

> I see that most icons have a green theme. Is that by chance or by choice


By choice... But it can be changed easily if wanted...

----------


## anonbeat

The revision 695 is on way to ppa https://launchpad.net/~anonbeat/+archive/guayadeque

----------


## lookslikepat

I found a weird bug:
When trying to play a radio-stream ( uri mms://wm-live.sr.se/SR-Sormland-High ) Guayadeque crashed. No help from the terminal or the logviewer, and it kept crashing every time I tried playing the stream.

I solved it by removing any CAPS in the URI, mms://wm-live.sr.se/sr-sormland-high

Of course this must be a rare instance, but it shouldn't crash just because you have an "ugly" uri ;)

----------


## Mrmotinjo

Hello! I'm new here  :Smile:  

A friend (fan of yours, it seems  :KDE Star:  ) asked me if I could come up with a design concept for Guayadeque, so I had a little practice  :Smile: 





I can provide vectors if anyone is interested.

Cheers!

----------


## n0dix

> Hello! I'm new here  
> 
> A friend (fan of yours, it seems  ) asked me if I could come up with a design concept for Guayadeque, so I had a little practice 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can provide vectors if anyone is interested.
> ...


woooow,, simple amazing  :Popcorn:

----------


## VastOne

> woooow,, simple amazing


Totally agree...These are sweeeet!

Well Done Mrmotinjo

----------


## mr_hangman

I found a new bug in svn 695.

When I right click the Artist info -> Last.fm while listening, the last.fm page is loaded but G-Que turns grey, like this



UI comes back to normal only when I close the browser.

It happens when no browser is open. If the browser is already loaded, it doesn't happen.

I tried with both chrome and firefox and got the same result.

----------


## cephinux

> The revision 695 is on way to ppa https://launchpad.net/~anonbeat/+archive/guayadeque


Nice one.

Someone wrote an Wiki article about Guayadeque at ubuntuusers.de. It's the biggest German speaking Community site. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Baustelle/Guayadeque
The article itself is not finished yet. But there is the intention to move it from the construction part to the main Wiki after the release of 0.2.5.
So my question is, are you planing to have two packages in your PPA after the release? One svn package that is like a development version and one stable package?

btw, thanks for fixing the docky icon.

----------


## aL3xandar

> Hello! I'm new here  
> 
> A friend (fan of yours, it seems  ) asked me if I could come up with a design concept for Guayadeque, so I had a little practice 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can provide vectors if anyone is interested.
> ...


A proprietary-quality open-source logo!
=)
Great job, @Mrmotinjo!!!  :Popcorn:

----------


## cephinux

> Hello! I'm new here  
> 
> A friend (fan of yours, it seems  ) asked me if I could come up with a design concept for Guayadeque, so I had a little practice 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can provide vectors if anyone is interested.
> ...


Amazing!

----------


## mr_hangman

> Hello! I'm new here  
> 
> A friend (fan of yours, it seems  ) asked me if I could come up with a design concept for Guayadeque, so I had a little practice 
> 
> 
> I can provide vectors if anyone is interested.
> 
> Cheers!


That's a lovely one!
The first picture should be the splash screen.

----------


## anonbeat

> Hello! I'm new here  
> 
> A friend (fan of yours, it seems  ) asked me if I could come up with a design concept for Guayadeque, so I had a little practice 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can provide vectors if anyone is interested.
> ...


I think this are really good. I like it a lot

----------


## anonbeat

> Nice one.
> 
> Someone wrote an Wiki article about Guayadeque at ubuntuusers.de. It's the biggest German speaking Community site. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Baustelle/Guayadeque
> The article itself is not finished yet. But there is the intention to move it from the construction part to the main Wiki after the release of 0.2.5.
> So my question is, are you planing to have two packages in your PPA after the release? One svn package that is like a development version and one stable package?
> 
> btw, thanks for fixing the docky icon.


Yes I plan to have guayadeque and guayadeque-svn

----------


## kruykaze

> Man, this I don't know. I have some ideas about how this would be work, but I don't know how make this work.
> 
> Maybe the player can get the total time from the music and calculate an estimated velocity for the lyrics scroll down, or something like this...
> 
> Well, the only way to know if this is possible or not is wait for anonbeat to say what he think about.


There also another issue some lyrics repeat if you know what i mean.

----------


## dartmusic

> I found a weird bug:
> When trying to play a radio-stream ( uri mms://wm-live.sr.se/SR-Sormland-High ) Guayadeque crashed. No help from the terminal or the logviewer, and it kept crashing every time I tried playing the stream.
> 
> I solved it by removing any CAPS in the URI, mms://wm-live.sr.se/sr-sormland-high
> 
> Of course this must be a rare instance, but it shouldn't crash just because you have an "ugly" uri


Excuse the off-topic question, but what font is that you're using?  System-wide?  Thanks!!

----------


## kruykaze

> Hello! I'm new here  
> 
> A friend (fan of yours, it seems  ) asked me if I could come up with a design concept for Guayadeque, so I had a little practice 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can provide vectors if anyone is interested.
> ...


Holy ****! Gimme Gimme Gimme

----------


## monraaf

Nice Music Player. I've got a feature request.

Don't know if it's possible with wxWidgets but with GTK+ you can ellipsize text that doesn't fit. I think it gives a more clean look than to just cut off the part of the text that doesn't fit.

----------


## anonbeat

> I found a weird bug:
> When trying to play a radio-stream ( uri mms://wm-live.sr.se/SR-Sormland-High ) Guayadeque crashed. No help from the terminal or the logviewer, and it kept crashing every time I tried playing the stream.
> 
> I solved it by removing any CAPS in the URI, mms://wm-live.sr.se/sr-sormland-high
> 
> Of course this must be a rare instance, but it shouldn't crash just because you have an "ugly" uri


I Have been looking at this issue and seems its a gstreamer bug. If you search for mms_connect and SIGSEGV you will find lot of bug reports about this problem. Anyway I tried to reproduce the problem in Totem and Rhythmbox and got segmentation faults on this aswell so I just emailed to the gstreamer-devel list about this problem. 
Its not a bug in guayadeque.

Thanks for your help

----------


## anonbeat

> I found a new bug in svn 695.
> 
> When I right click the Artist info -> Last.fm while listening, the last.fm page is loaded but G-Que turns grey, like this
> 
> 
> 
> UI comes back to normal only when I close the browser.
> 
> It happens when no browser is open. If the browser is already loaded, it doesn't happen.
> ...


What versions are you using? Im using mozilla 3.5.8 and its working fine. It loads the page and inmediatelly guayadeque comes back to normal.

Just checked with chromium and I can see this behaivour. Im going to look at it.

----------


## mr_hangman

> What versions are you using? Im using mozilla 3.5.8 and its working fine. It loads the page and inmediatelly guayadeque comes back to normal.
> 
> Just checked with chromium and I can see this behaivour. Im going to look at it.


I'm using firefox 3.6.2 pre and chrome 5.0.307.5 dev.

----------


## TJUndead

> I'm using firefox 3.6.2 pre and chrome 5.0.307.5 dev.


Try install Epiphany. As Epiphany is a Gnome system-wide compatible internet browser I think this is the best choice. I have here Swiftfox, Chrome and Epiphany, and all works fine for me.

----------


## anonbeat

> I'm using firefox 3.6.2 pre and chrome 5.0.307.5 dev.


This issue should be fixed in current svn revision 696. Could you please try it to see how goes for you?

Thanks for your bug report.

----------


## mr_hangman

> This issue should be fixed in current svn revision 696. Could you please try it to see how goes for you?
> 
> Thanks for your bug report.


It's fixed now. Thanks.  :Very Happy:

----------


## anonbeat

> I would like to have the library in the bottom of the screen, but every time I try to do it, Guayadeque closes. I'm using the latest svn revision 693.
> 
> This is what I want:
> 
> http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.p...2&d=1265519335


* In case anyone else have this same issue*
This problem seem related to the graphics card driver. Running with --sync parameter fix the problem. Once the panels are in place you can run it without that parameter.

----------


## eltama

I've noticed that if you rename a directory and then update the library, sometimes the cover does not show on the Albums column. I am not at home now to give you more details, but I will test it again if you want.

When you use Add directory from the menu I would expect that the library is updated automatically after that, or at least that the new directory is scanned and that it immediately shows on the library instead of having to manually update it. Probably one would also like an update after changing the library paths, but one may want more control over when you do the update in that case.

When you order the library by artists, it is sub-ordered by album and track. I would prefer it to be sub-ordered by album then disk and then track. Now the songs of the collections or box sets are all mixed.

I managed to import my library remotely. First I connected to the server via sftp. Then I made a symbolic link of the directory within .gvfs and added that link to the library paths.
Maybe in future versions you can simplify this process, although GNOME could help if they showed the remote folders in the open dialog.
What bothers me is that if the connection is inactive or I forgot to first establish the sftp connection, and I do an update library, the library empties and I have to do a remote rescan again, which takes very long.
I don't know if it's possible to recognize if a path is local or remote with gvfs, but I would like that if the remote path is not accessible, then just ignore it when you do an update. Or have different options to update/rescan locally or remotely, but that will probably complicate the interface too much.

----------


## hojgaard

> Hello! I'm new here  
> 
> A friend (fan of yours, it seems  ) asked me if I could come up with a design concept for Guayadeque, so I had a little practice 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can provide vectors if anyone is interested.
> ...


Really admirable!!!

I may have som inkscape skills, but i am always missing ideas, thats why i'll never be a designer... This guy, he's got the talent...

----------


## eltama

> Really admirable!!!
> 
> I may have som inkscape skills, but i am always missing ideas, thats why i'll never be a designer... This guy, he's got the talent...


This looks much more professional. The guy knows what he is doing. Thumbs up!!
I would love to see the gray icon for a humanity theme.

----------


## jovean

I'd vote for this one, too.

----------


## sns

> Hello! I'm new here  
> 
> A friend (fan of yours, it seems  ) asked me if I could come up with a design concept for Guayadeque, so I had a little practice 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can provide vectors if anyone is interested.
> ...


 Awesome.  :Smile:  I don't think this can get any better.

----------


## eltama

I like more the one without the blue circle. That could be used when it's not playing and when it's playing the note could be light blue.
Or maybe when it's playing it could have some kind of wave going out of the bottom of the g (like the mouth), specially for the humanity icon that has no colours.

----------


## ICDeath

> Hello! I'm new here  
> 
> A friend (fan of yours, it seems  ) asked me if I could come up with a design concept for Guayadeque, so I had a little practice 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can provide vectors if anyone is interested.
> ...


Love the one with the blue circle! Now this is a great icon  :Capital Razz:

----------


## Pifilatakanemu

Really nice! Not sure which one I prefer (with or without the blue circle). Probably that one without as it's easier to implement in the humanity style.

Feature request:
What about an "on-the-fly" search(search while typing?)? Would be comfortable.

----------


## anonbeat

> Really nice! Not sure which one I prefer (with or without the blue circle). Probably that one without as it's easier to implement in the humanity style.
> 
> Feature request:
> What about an "on-the-fly" search(search while typing?)? Would be comfortable.


Right now the features are frozen. I want to release 0.2.5. Im only fixing bugs.

----------


## nothingspecial

> Really nice! Not sure which one I prefer (with or without the blue circle). Probably that one without as it's easier to implement in the humanity style.
> 
> Feature request:
> What about an "on-the-fly" search(search while typing?)? Would be comfortable.


It already does this. When you are in the artists or album ect windows in the library tab, start typing.

----------


## anonbeat

> I've noticed that if you rename a directory and then update the library, sometimes the cover does not show on the Albums column. I am not at home now to give you more details, but I will test it again if you want.


Did you noticed that this happened only with the covers which you set manually and not with the ones you downloaded? I think this happened for you because of a bug I fixed this morning when you select manually a cover. It was not copied into the album directory. Now its copied and should appears in future updates or changes.




> When you use Add directory from the menu I would expect that the library is updated automatically after that, or at least that the new directory is scanned and that it immediately shows on the library instead of having to manually update it. Probably one would also like an update after changing the library paths, but one may want more control over when you do the update in that case.


This have been fixed. It was suposely to be working but it did update only the files modified after the last update datetime. Now its forced to update everyfile just for this directory.




> When you order the library by artists, it is sub-ordered by album and track. I would prefer it to be sub-ordered by album then disk and then track. Now the songs of the collections or box sets are all mixed.


This have been fixed. I had to add this when added disk field. Forgot to do it. Thanks for advise it




> I managed to import my library remotely. First I connected to the server via sftp. Then I made a symbolic link of the directory within .gvfs and added that link to the library paths.
> Maybe in future versions you can simplify this process, although GNOME could help if they showed the remote folders in the open dialog.
> What bothers me is that if the connection is inactive or I forgot to first establish the sftp connection, and I do an update library, the library empties and I have to do a remote rescan again, which takes very long.
> I don't know if it's possible to recognize if a path is local or remote with gvfs, but I would like that if the remote path is not accessible, then just ignore it when you do an update. Or have different options to update/rescan locally or remotely, but that will probably complicate the interface too much.


I will take note of this and take a look once 0.2.5 have been released


Thanks for your effort testing guayadeque. You are doing a great job  :Smile:

----------


## eltama

> Did you noticed that this happened only with the covers which you set manually and not with the ones you downloaded? I think this happened for you because of a bug I fixed this morning when you select manually a cover. It was not copied into the album directory. Now its copied and should appears in future updates or changes.


It happened this morning and I was in a rush so I couldn't investigate the problem. But I am sure that it was in a directory that has a cover.jpg. Before the update the cover showed on the album column, but after the update it was blank. I didn't check the browser tab.
I will try to reproduce it tonight.

----------


## aL3xandar

You should definitely add more options on right-click taskbar icon, or let user choose which options should be enabled. I vote for Scroll Up/Down volume changing and support for Global Shortcuts...

Some kind of OSD would be nice too... through notification system maybe? With embedded Album Art pic.

I've defined custom command in order to get radio streams with streamripper. Please define {tag} for internet streams!!!


```
streamripper URL -d /path/to/library/ -D %A - %T
```

You can embed this option to (download stream and save it to library). Tabbed playlists would seem cool... 

Great job!
Please choose the @Mrmotinjo's icon! Looks so great!
And please, *please* remove that CD-case label off the album art!!!

----------


## anonbeat

> You should definitely add more options on right-click taskbar icon, or let user choose which options should be enabled. I vote for Scroll Up/Down volume changing and support for Global Shortcuts...
> 
> Some kind of OSD would be nice too... through notification system maybe? With embedded Album Art pic.
> 
> I've defined custom command in order to get radio streams with streamripper. Please define {tag} for internet streams!!!
> 
> 
> ```
> streamripper URL -d /path/to/library/ -D %A - %T
> ...


As many other feature requests I have noted it and will start looking at them once 0.2.5 have been released.

But I would like to know what do you mean for a {tag} for internet streams. You mean to add the support for {a} {b} {t} {y} etc to commands too ?
Also what do you mean for tabbed playlists?

Thanks

----------


## VastOne

> As many other feature requests I have noted it and will start looking at them once 0.2.5 have been released.
> 
> But I would like to know what do you mean for a {tag} for internet streams. You mean to add the support for {a} {b} {t} {y} etc to commands too ?
> Also what do you mean for tabbed playlists?
> 
> Thanks


I can get this to work as a command if G-Que would somehow pass a parameter to input what the URL is. Is that possible?

streamripper URL -d /path/to/library/ -D %A - %T

----------


## anonbeat

> I can get this to work as a command if G-Que would somehow pass a parameter to input what the URL is. Is that possible?
> 
> streamripper URL -d /path/to/library/ -D %A - %T


The URL should be {tp} but i tried and starts but after some point streamripper writes in the debug file


```
...
socklib_recvall detected write to abort pipe.
get_stream_data bad return code: -68
...
```

and closes.

----------


## VastOne

> The URL should be {tp} but i tried and starts but after some point streamripper writes in the debug file
> 
> 
> ```
> ...
> socklib_recvall detected write to abort pipe.
> get_stream_data bad return code: -68
> ...
> ```
> ...


When I run it with the {tp} it still states in the term 

*** The first parameter MUST be the URL

So I moved the {tp} to be right after streamripper



```
streamripper {tp} -d /path/to/library/ -D %A - %T
```

and streamripper does not start at all

----------


## Carlos C

> Carlos, I was able to do this as you outlined in the attachment. Can you tell me exactly what is happening ( at what step) that you get the crash?
> 
> Never mind, I saw your video...
> 
> Do you have any problems with other programs?


ok, I reinstalled and now it's working fine. Also I had a similar problem in a Xubuntu Karmic (an old ATI card), but I resolved it by disabling "Composite" in XFCE. So now it's all ok.

Thanks anonbeat for all the help.

----------


## VastOne

> The URL should be {tp} but i tried and starts but after some point streamripper writes in the debug file
> 
> 
> ```
> ...
> socklib_recvall detected write to abort pipe.
> get_stream_data bad return code: -68
> ...
> ```
> ...


I tested Exaile in term to see what it passes to streamripper on starting and got this 

INFO    : Using streamripper to play location: http://216.155.137.149:8066
INFO    : Proxy location: http://127.0.0.1:8888


So it is passing the actual http and the local machine Relay Port

This is all FYI

----------


## VastOne

> ok, I reinstalled and now it's working fine. Also I had a similar problem in a Xubuntu Karmic (an old ATI card), but I resolved it by disabling "Composite" in XFCE. So now it's all ok.
> 
> Thanks anonbeat for all the help.


Good to hear!

----------


## anonbeat

> When I run it with the {tp} it still states in the term 
> 
> *** The first parameter MUST be the URL
> 
> So I moved the {tp} to be right after streamripper
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Run it with 



```
streamripper {tp} --debug -d /path/to/library/ -D "%A - %T"
```

And you will get a dcs.txt or something like this in the file where you starts guayadeque. In this file you get debug information about streamripper.

----------


## VastOne

> You should definitely add more options on right-click taskbar icon, or let user choose which options should be enabled. I vote for Scroll Up/Down volume changing and support for Global Shortcuts...
> 
> Some kind of OSD would be nice too... through notification system maybe? With embedded Album Art pic.
> 
> I've defined custom command in order to get radio streams with streamripper. Please define {tag} for internet streams!!!
> 
> 
> ```
> streamripper URL -d /path/to/library/ -D %A - %T
> ...


Hi aL3xander

Can you eapand on what the -D %A - %T parameters are and how/where they are passed to or from stramripper?

Thanks

----------


## anonbeat

> Hi aL3xander
> 
> Can you eapand on what the -D %A - %T parameters are and how/where they are passed to or from stramripper?
> 
> Thanks


-D %A - %T tells streameripper to name the files with artist - title

----------


## Carlos C

I have two suggestion for future releases:


A column "Type" in the track list, I like to know if I'm playing an ogg or flac (I'm Flac lover)A way to handle albums with different artists for each song/track. (something to think about)

----------


## anonbeat

> You should definitely add more options on right-click taskbar icon, or let user choose which options should be enabled. I vote for Scroll Up/Down volume changing and support for Global Shortcuts...
> 
> Some kind of OSD would be nice too... through notification system maybe? With embedded Album Art pic.
> 
> I've defined custom command in order to get radio streams with streamripper. Please define {tag} for internet streams!!!
> 
> 
> ```
> streamripper URL -d /path/to/library/ -D %A - %T
> ...


While guayadeque dont have native support for stream ripping you can use this command.



```
gnome-terminal --command "streamripper {tp} -d /Path/To/Library -D \"%A - %T\""
```

Thanks for the idea  :Smile:

----------


## VastOne

> While guayadeque dont have native support for stream ripping you can use this command.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> gnome-terminal --command "streamripper {tp} -d /Path/To/Library -D \"%A - %D\""
> ```
> 
> Thanks for the idea




```
gnome-terminal --command "streamripper {tp} -d /Path/To/Library -D \"%A - %T\"
```

Is the correct code.  The extra quote will not let gnome-terminal start the stream saying there is an Unterminated quoted string and the %T id for the title

I am running streamripper now !!!! So happy for this command work around

----------


## VastOne

> While guayadeque dont have native support for stream ripping you can use this command.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> gnome-terminal --command "streamripper {tp} -d /Path/To/Library -D \"%A - %D\""
> ```
> 
> Thanks for the idea


On a side note to this.... Is xTerm a better option than gnome-terminal? I have seen xTerm used by so many other apps that I am just curious as to what the differences would be?!?

----------


## anonbeat

> On a side note to this.... Is xTerm a better option than gnome-terminal? I have seen xTerm used by so many other apps that I am just curious as to what the differences would be?!?


xterm should be more light yes

----------


## eltama

I think that the problem I saw this morning is that if you select an album, go to Edit Songs and change the name of the album, the edited album will loose the cover.

I also noticed something weird. The label "Don't play randomly" that I created, was applied to a lot of songs that I never labeled manually.

Also if you select one label and then select some songs and remove that label, they still show until you refresh the list, for instance by selecting another label and then first label again. Let me know if it's not clear what I mean.

On the browser tab there are two buttoms: Filter and one with an icon. What's the difference between them? From what I saw, they do the same.

There is one thing that I would like to know whether it's intentional: when you right click on an element (artist, album, song, etc), it's not selected automatically. I can imagine that this is useful if you have something selected and you don't want to loose that selection by right-clicking somewhere else, but I was confused many times because the action was applied to the item that was selected and not the the item where I right-clicked.

----------


## gtener

Can't wait to get home and try Guayadeque!

----------


## anonbeat

> I think that the problem I saw this morning is that if you select an album, go to Edit Songs and change the name of the album, the edited album will loose the cover.
> 
> I also noticed something weird. The label "Don't play randomly" that I created, was applied to a lot of songs that I never labeled manually.
> 
> Also if you select one label and then select some songs and remove that label, they still show until you refresh the list, for instance by selecting another label and then first label again. Let me know if it's not clear what I mean.
> 
> On the browser tab there are two buttoms: Filter and one with an icon. What's the difference between them? From what I saw, they do the same.
> 
> There is one thing that I would like to know whether it's intentional: when you right click on an element (artist, album, song, etc), it's not selected automatically. I can imagine that this is useful if you have something selected and you don't want to loose that selection by right-clicking somewhere else, but I was confused many times because the action was applied to the item that was selected and not the the item where I right-clicked.


* Ok I have tried about the editing of albums and the cover was lost. I have fixed this and now the cover is kept. Thanks

* About the label set to many tracks I could not reproduce this here.

* Fixed the update current selection when editing the labels. Now when you edit labels in artists, albumsm, tracks the selection is updated.

* The first button enable or disable the filter. The second edits the actual filter. This way if you have the filter already set with just one click you can edit the filter with the 2nd button.
I want to change how the filters are done in the album browser to make it more easy. Not sure yet how to implement it.

* I have changed also the right click behaivour on listboxes to make it work the way you said. Its certainly more intuitive.

Many thanks for your bug reports.
Lets see what more you can find now  :Very Happy:

----------


## aL3xandar

Yup, my code was faulty... thanks for suggestion!!! Adding gnome-terminal -x fixes the problem, and you can stop it at will... Here's xterm (improved) version:


```
xterm -e streamripper {tp} -d /home/`whoami`/Music/
```

By running this code, xterm window will pop up with streamripper running and files will be saved in default Music directory while creating subdirectory with radio-station-like name and files will be saved in Artist - Title format

Amarok 1.4 has RecordStream plugin (or something like that). I'll study it a bit, it has certain leverage than this approach... This plugin saves first, dunno, like 10 sec, and then starts playing stream from localhost, hence saving your bandwidth... I'll post you code, or .sh script if I manage to do it...

### EDIT ###
Actually, I need more than just .sh script... I'm posting Amarok plugin, just to stress the logic of this approach. I need your Python expertize... If you pass, e.g.


```
xterm -e streamripper {tp} -r 8017 -d /home/`whoami`/Music/
```

you'll be able to listen audio stream from http://localhost:8017 ... you can optionally save this stream to .mp3 file, wait a bit, and then play it... by doing such connection errors will not appear in playback. The problem lies here: I can write script, but I need to "refresh" item in playlist by replacing it with localhost address...


There's a lack in GUI: I can't get stream URL when looking at stream properties. When I said tabbed playlists I meant tabs in "Now playing"... but that's way too many tabs, right?

----------


## texaswriter

Anonbeat> I don't know if you followed my followup to your advice. I basically found out why nothing was playing. I had installed Guayadeque, pointed it to the folder, but never played them then. When I next opened Guayadeque, I did play the songs. In between, I installed something from the repo to auto mount an ntfs partition [Windows] where I stick my music [because of gay iTunes has to be installed on Windows to sync... and Windows can't recognize ext3]... Well, this program actually mounted it to the correct name [which happend to be sda3]... Wehen I used to manually mount it, the name would have a lot of seemingly random numbers and letters. So, basically, whatever pointer was being used, was no longer valid... I deleted the files in the library and re-added the new, correct location. 

While this was entirely my fault, I did want to make light of something. Guayadeque was generating errors when I opened it from terminal to the effect that these files weren't being found... But nothing forwarded to the UI... If Guayadeque could pause playback [aka pause attempt to find next song] and post a dialog box letting the user know this song is unavailable or not found and whether to remove the song from the library [fail, delete file, then try next song], retry [look again], or fail [fail = song is not removed... try next song]

Hope this is specific enough. 

Thanks again, so far liking it. I have a few minor convenience factors, but nothing otherwise major... I'll consolidate the little things later [they really are very minor, but things that definitely should get fixed... as in, no reason for them being a certain way that I can see]. 

 :Popcorn:  :KDE Star:  :Razz:  :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## kruykaze

Please refrain from displaying your homophobia.

----------


## Carlos C

> Please refrain from displaying your homophobia.


 :Confused:

----------


## kruykaze

This:




> ...[because of gay iTunes has to be installed on Windows to sync... and Windows can't recognize ext3]...

----------


## texaswriter

It is not intended to be reflective of my views towards anyone. My apologies if you are offended. I am not homophobic... It's just an expression used by my generation.

----------


## kruykaze

> It is not intended to be reflective of my views towards anyone. My apologies if you are offended. I am not homophobic... It's just an expression used by my generation.


1-Glad you don't have prejudices against one minority or another.
2-Using gay in a negative way is uncool no matter what generation you are.(equivalent to using the n-word and claiming no prejudice)
3-Sorry for hijacking the thread.

----------


## Carlos C

> I found a new bug in svn 695.
> 
> When I right click the Artist info -> Last.fm while listening, the last.fm page is loaded but G-Que turns grey, like this
> 
> 
> 
> UI comes back to normal only when I close the browser.
> 
> It happens when no browser is open. If the browser is already loaded, it doesn't happen.
> ...





> What versions are you using? Im using mozilla 3.5.8 and its working fine. It loads the page and inmediatelly guayadeque comes back to normal.
> 
> Just checked with chromium and I can see this behaivour. Im going to look at it.


I can confirm similar behavior with Firefox. If I use any of the links on the context menu (Google, Wikipedia or Youtube) with the browser closed, the browser opens and Guayadeque remains locked until I close Firefox. If Firefox is open before I use the links on the context menu everything works fine.

----------


## kruykaze

I noticed that no matter what radio I play G-que tries to play first and then buffers so you would hear a sound then it starts buffering and then playing.
Can anyone replicate this?

----------


## VastOne

> I noticed that no matter what radio I play G-que tries to play first and then buffers so you would hear a sound then it starts buffering and then playing.
> Can anyone replicate this?


I hear this occasionally. Just a small blip and then it starts and plays no problem from there on. I use G-Que almost elusively for streams and have seen it maybe 3 times. I have always put it off as a hiccup at shoutcast and thought nothing more of it.

Are you seeing this on every stream?

----------


## VastOne

> Yup, my code was faulty... thanks for suggestion!!! Adding gnome-terminal -x fixes the problem, and you can stop it at will... Here's xterm (improved) version:
> 
> 
> ```
> xterm -e streamripper {tp} -d /home/`whoami`/Music/
> ```
> 
> By running this code, xterm window will pop up with streamripper running and files will be saved in default Music directory while creating subdirectory with radio-station-like name and files will be saved in Artist - Title format


aL3xandar - Thank you... I was struggling for the better part of the day with two things...Trying to find the parameters to put the files in the stream directory they were from and I was having a difficult time getting the syntax right with the -D %A - %T.  It would work but would not correctly space the filename after the record and when it was moved from incomplete to the final directory...



```
xterm -e streamripper {tp} -d /home/`whoami`/Music/
```

does exactly what I want streamripper to do with the files and this is exactly how Exaile uses streamripper.

Again thanks!  

Now I can dump every other music player I have and forget about any of the others I have ever used.

G-Que  IMHO, the ultimate music player on any platform or stage...

----------


## kruykaze

> I hear this occasionally. Just a small blip and then it starts and plays no problem from there on. I use G-Que almost elusively for streams and have seen it maybe 3 times. I have always put it off as a hiccup at shoutcast and thought nothing more of it.
> 
> Are you seeing this on every stream?


I don't use shoutcast I mainly listen to this : http://66.90.91.59:80/hardradio4.aac
But i believe it's the same for every stream.

----------


## VastOne

> I don't use shoutcast I mainly listen to this : http://66.90.91.59:80/hardradio4.aac
> But i believe it's the same for every stream.


OK thanks for the url, I will look into it tomorrow and try to reproduce it

----------


## rotwang888

> Just fixed in revision 684 some random crashes when droping files to playlist or when browsing albums.
> 
> Thanks rotwant888


If I see him I'll let him know.
It's great to see that while I've been away from this tread a number of little issues I had have been brought up and fixed.  And I know you're not looking for feature requests right now so I'll keep my mouth shut for the time being and just mention a couple things.
  The album browser filters are working great (and thanks for removing that "s"  :Razz: ), but the player isn't remembering them.  I have to set them again each time I launch the player.
 Track listings aren't showing up consistently while listening to a radio stream.  I'm not sure if they're supposed to, and I don't listen to a lot of internet radio, but one I listen to either shows no info, or just track title but no artist or album, while all the info is displayed for the same station when played with VLC.  The stream in question is http://odeon.cinemageddon.org:2338/cg.ogg
 Finally, the seek bar is not advancing (or rewinding) with the mouse wheel.  It will move back and forth a bit but will not advance the track.

----------


## anonbeat

> I can confirm similar behavior with Firefox. If I use any of the links on the context menu (Google, Wikipedia or Youtube) with the browser closed, the browser opens and Guayadeque remains locked until I close Firefox. If Firefox is open before I use the links on the context menu everything works fine.


Please update to latest svn and try again. This have been fixed and should work now.

----------


## rotwang888

Oh- there's a consequence of the change of the right-click on a track behavior that I don't think you intended-  you can no longer apply an action to a group of tracks.  If you select more than one track and right-click one, it switches to just that track so that you can't edit tags for a group of tracks or send them to an external program (I have a command set to send tracks to Sound Converter, for instance).

----------


## anonbeat

> Anonbeat> I don't know if you followed my followup to your advice. I basically found out why nothing was playing. I had installed Guayadeque, pointed it to the folder, but never played them then. When I next opened Guayadeque, I did play the songs. In between, I installed something from the repo to auto mount an ntfs partition [Windows] where I stick my music [because of gay iTunes has to be installed on Windows to sync... and Windows can't recognize ext3]... Well, this program actually mounted it to the correct name [which happend to be sda3]... Wehen I used to manually mount it, the name would have a lot of seemingly random numbers and letters. So, basically, whatever pointer was being used, was no longer valid... I deleted the files in the library and re-added the new, correct location. 
> 
> While this was entirely my fault, I did want to make light of something. Guayadeque was generating errors when I opened it from terminal to the effect that these files weren't being found... But nothing forwarded to the UI... If Guayadeque could pause playback [aka pause attempt to find next song] and post a dialog box letting the user know this song is unavailable or not found and whether to remove the song from the library [fail, delete file, then try next song], retry [look again], or fail [fail = song is not removed... try next song]
> 
> Hope this is specific enough. 
> 
> Thanks again, so far liking it. I have a few minor convenience factors, but nothing otherwise major... I'll consolidate the little things later [they really are very minor, but things that definitely should get fixed... as in, no reason for them being a certain way that I can see].


You are right. I have updated the svn version to display the backend errors in the GUI. Its in revision 700

Thanks

----------


## anonbeat

> Oh- there's a consequence of the change of the right-click on a track behavior that I don't think you intended-  you can no longer apply an action to a group of tracks.  If you select more than one track and right-click one, it switches to just that track so that you can't edit tags for a group of tracks or send them to an external program (I have a command set to send tracks to Sound Converter, for instance).


Fixed in svn revision 701. Thanks

----------


## mr_hangman

There's a little inconvenience in the now playing. If I put a song into the playlist and I want to change the tag (because the song has wrong info or the tag is empty), after the change the info shown in the now playing remains unchanged. What I have to do is to remove it from the now playing, search for the song that I have edited and drag it into the now playing again. 
If the tag can be updated automatically after the change, that would be nice.

----------


## aL3xandar

> OK thanks for the url, I will look into it tomorrow and try to reproduce it


Yup, the same goes for aac files:



```
al3xa@lagmaster:~$ streamripper http://66.90.91.59/hardradio4.aac /home/al3xa/Music/
Connecting...
stream: HardRadio
server name: Ando Media Targeted Ad Injector - 3.0.1.019 - Based on Icecast 2.3.1
declared bitrate: 64
meta interval: 16000

[skipping...   ] Paradox - Rise In Rank [   95kb]
```

----------


## eltama

> Many thanks for your bug reports.
> Lets see what more you can find now


Thanks you for your great work!

About the problem with the labels added automatically, I will try to reproduce it, but I haven't seen it again. There is a small chance that my wife did it. I asked her but she said she didn't and I believe her because she certainly doesn't bother organizing the music library!  :Razz: 

I can see version 0.25 coming soon  :Popcorn:

----------


## anonbeat

* Added 2010-02-26 :*
* AlbumBrowser remembers the filters and the sorting options. Since revision 702

----------


## anonbeat

> There's a little inconvenience in the now playing. If I put a song into the playlist and I want to change the tag (because the song has wrong info or the tag is empty), after the change the info shown in the now playing remains unchanged. What I have to do is to remove it from the now playing, search for the song that I have edited and drag it into the now playing again. 
> If the tag can be updated automatically after the change, that would be nice.


Is this happening for tracks that you have in the library or only for the tracks that are not in the library?

This should be fixed in svn revision 703. I left commented a like that shouldnt be while testing something  :Sad: 

Also now doesnt matter if its in library or not.

----------


## Pifilatakanemu

There seems to be a bug in the latest svn-Version.
I had a couple of songs in the "now playing queue" that are not available now and after starting G-Que i get the following terminal output:




> 15:00:14: Error: File doesnt exist '/media/freecom/Musik/State Radio/Us Against The Crown/014_State Radio - Indian Moon (Bonus Track).mp3'
> Segmentation fault


The window appears for about half a second and then it's gone.

how do i get more information on the error?

----------


## VastOne

> If I see him I'll let him know.


Lost in the translation, subtle and slick...

 :Twisted Evil:

----------


## Carlos C

> how do i get more information on the error?


Here:




> Hello,
> *Getting a backtrace* 
> If you need to get a backtrace you must compile guayadeque from svn, see  the intructions above, But once you have the code to be compiled you  need to do
> 
> 
> ```
> cd guayadeque
> ./buildd
> sudo make install
> ...

----------


## anonbeat

> There seems to be a bug in the latest svn-Version.
> I had a couple of songs in the "now playing queue" that are not available now and after starting G-Que i get the following terminal output:
> 
> The window appears for about half a second and then it's gone.
> 
> how do i get more information on the error?


Once you have the backtrace with the information for the 1st post well posted here by Carlos please post it or send it to my email.

Thanks

----------


## Carlos C

> Please update to latest svn and try again. This have been fixed and should work now.


Ok, I have svn 704 now, and if I'm playing the track "La Sagrada Familia" from "Alan Parson", the browser opens and I get this message:




> Firefox can't find the server at www.alan+parsons+project"+"la+sagrada+familia"".co  m.

----------


## Pifilatakanemu

@Carlos C & anonbeat: 
Ok, I did as you told me, but it does not work.
I put "gdb guayadeque"  into the terminal after following your indications and this is what I get:



> GNU gdb (GDB) 7.0-ubuntu
> Copyright (C) 2009 Free Software Foundation, Inc.
> License GPLv3+: GNU GPL version 3 or later <http://gnu.org/licenses/gpl.html>
> This is free software: you are free to change and redistribute it.
> There is NO WARRANTY, to the extent permitted by law.  Type "show copying"
> and "show warranty" for details.
> This GDB was configured as "i486-linux-gnu".
> For bug reporting instructions, please see:
> <http://www.gnu.org/software/gdb/bugs/>...
> ...


Nothing else happens. No guayadeque....

----------


## anonbeat

> Ok, I have svn 704 now, and if I'm playing the track "La Sagrada Familia" from "Alan Parson", the browser opens and I get this message:


What link are you using ? This looks like the link is bad

----------


## Carlos C

> @Carlos C & anonbeat: 
> Ok, I did as you told me, but it does not work.
> I put "gdb guayadeque"  into the terminal after following your indications and this is what I get:
> 
> 
> Nothing else happens. No guayadeque....


Now type "run"

----------


## anonbeat

> @Carlos C & anonbeat: 
> Ok, I did as you told me, but it does not work.
> I put "gdb guayadeque"  into the terminal after following your indications and this is what I get:
> 
> 
> Nothing else happens. No guayadeque....


go to where you compiled guayadeque and run it from there. Also be sure that you used the command ./buildd  <- Note the doble *d* at the end



```
cd guayadeque
cd src
gdb ./guayadeque
```

Let me know if that dont work

----------


## Pifilatakanemu

ok, I should have read the "run" command. Just a second and I will post the backtrack.


Ok, this is what happened: The window appeard but did not react anymore.

This is the output and backtrack:




```
16:15:27: Error: File doesnt exist '/media/freecom/Musik/State Radio/Us Against The Crown/014_State Radio - Indian Moon (Bonus Track).mp3'
[New Thread 0xb7e03b70 (LWP 11489)]
[Thread 0xb7e03b70 (LWP 11489) exited]
[New Thread 0xb7e03b70 (LWP 11490)]
[Thread 0xb7e03b70 (LWP 11490) exited]
[New Thread 0xb7e03b70 (LWP 11491)]
[Thread 0xb7e03b70 (LWP 11491) exited]
[New Thread 0xb7e03b70 (LWP 11492)]
[New Thread 0xb717bb70 (LWP 11493)]
[Thread 0xb717bb70 (LWP 11493) exited]

Program received signal SIGSEGV, Segmentation fault.
0x08289d80 in guAlbumBrowserItemPanel::UpdateDetails (this=0x89b0800)
    at /home/fabian/guayadeque/src/AlbumBrowser.cpp:257
257                m_AlbumBrowserItem->m_TrackCount ) + _( "Tracks" ) );
(gdb) bt
#0  0x08289d80 in guAlbumBrowserItemPanel::UpdateDetails (this=0x89b0800)
    at /home/fabian/guayadeque/src/AlbumBrowser.cpp:257
#1  0x0090aa9f in wxAppConsole::HandleEvent(wxEvtHandler*, void (wxEvtHandler::*)(wxEvent&), wxEvent&) const () from /usr/lib/libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0
#2  0x009a9379 in wxEvtHandler::ProcessEventIfMatches(wxEventTableEntryBase const&, wxEvtHandler*, wxEvent&) () from /usr/lib/libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0
#3  0x009a9508 in wxEvtHandler::SearchDynamicEventTable(wxEvent&) ()
   from /usr/lib/libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0
#4  0x009aa4f5 in wxEvtHandler::ProcessEvent(wxEvent&) ()
   from /usr/lib/libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0
#5  0x009a9819 in wxEvtHandler::ProcessPendingEvents() ()
   from /usr/lib/libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0
#6  0x0090ade9 in wxAppConsole::ProcessPendingEvents() ()
   from /usr/lib/libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0
#7  0x00d54fbf in wxAppBase::ProcessIdle() ()
   from /usr/lib/libwx_gtk2u_core-2.8.so.0
#8  0x00ca8423 in ?? () from /usr/lib/libwx_gtk2u_core-2.8.so.0
#9  0x003b1101 in ?? () from /lib/libglib-2.0.so.0
#10 0x003b2e88 in g_main_context_dispatch () from /lib/libglib-2.0.so.0
#11 0x003b6730 in ?? () from /lib/libglib-2.0.so.0
#12 0x003b6b9f in g_main_loop_run () from /lib/libglib-2.0.so.0
#13 0x077e2419 in gtk_main () from /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0
#14 0x00cc1c78 in wxEventLoop::Run() () from /usr/lib/libwx_gtk2u_core-2.8.so.0
```

----------


## anonbeat

> ok, I should have read the "run" command. Just a second and I will post the backtrack.
> 
> 
> Ok, this is what happened: The window appeard but did not react anymore.
> 
> This is the output and backtrack:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you send me by email from ~/.guayadeque/ the files guayadeque.db and guayadeque.conf ?
Please send it by email to anonbeat at gmail dot com

Thanks

----------


## Carlos C

> Ok, I have svn 704 now, and if I'm playing the track "La Sagrada Familia" from "Alan Parson", the browser opens and I get this message:
> 
> Quote:
>  	 	 		 			 				Firefox can't find the server at  www.alan+parsons+project"+"la+sagrada+familia"".co  m.



Am I the only one this happens to?

----------


## eltama

> Am I the only one this happens to?


I have the same problem too (using Firefox 3.6 btw).

----------


## anonbeat

> Am I the only one this happens to?


Where are you using the link? which link?

----------


## mr_hangman

> Is this happening for tracks that you have in the library or only for the tracks that are not in the library?
> 
> This should be fixed in svn revision 703. I left commented a like that shouldnt be while testing something 
> 
> Also now doesnt matter if its in library or not.


Thank you  :Smile: . It's very convenient to edit songs now.

For the right click menu in now playing, I had a bit of confusion with the menu 'Save PlayList'. 
I think the name here should be 'Save to Playlist' because it doesn't save the whole playlist but only the selected songs and when I select this menu, the title of the popup is also 'Save to PlayList'.
And in the popup, the entry 'Where' confused me for a moment and then I realized that it's the positon of the song to be saved in the playlist. I think it would be clearer for a new user to give more information to this function. 
Maybe, Playlist comes first and then position to be saved? 
This is just my opinion. I'm curious if other people have difficulty understanding it like me.

----------


## anonbeat

> Am I the only one this happens to?


Can you try with revision 706 and let me know how it goes?

Thanks

----------


## eltama

> Can you try with revision 706 and let me know how it goes?
> 
> Thanks


It's fixed on revision 706.

----------


## Uncle Spellbinder

OK. So after a couple weeks of computer issues (had to replace my C drive, I'm back and ready to continue testing. I haven't read the previous pages since I left, lots of catching up to do.

Now running Ubuntu 10.04 (Alpha 3). Installed svn version 706 on my fresh, fully updated Lucid install, and here's the default Guayadeque appearance...



Seems a bit confusing at first glance. Going to add my library and go from there.

EDIT:
4:45pm here in Georgia. We'll see how long before the library is up and available (143,000+ mp3 files).

----------


## JorgeLopez

Hello, to everybody:

I'm new in the forum because I'm user of Arch Linux, but I recently discover this good player and I like it so much.
I what to contribute to this project testing the program.

One thing I found is when you press Next Song twice faster it start to play the first next song but hightlights the second.

That's all, and sorry for my bad English.

----------


## anonbeat

> OK. So after a couple weeks of computer issues (had to replace my C drive, I'm back and ready to continue testing. I haven't read the previous pages since I left, lots of catching up to do.
> 
> Now running Ubuntu 10.04 (Alpha 3). Installed svn version 706 on my fresh, fully updated Lucid install, and here's the default Guayadeque appearance...
> 
> 
> 
> Seems a bit confusing at first glance. Going to add my library and go from there.
> 
> EDIT:
> 4:45pm here in Georgia. We'll see how long before the library is up and available (143,000+ mp3 files).


Im curious to see the result as It should be faster than before.

----------


## anonbeat

> It's fixed on revision 706.


Great. Thanks for reporting that

----------


## anonbeat

> Hello, to everybody:
> 
> I'm new in the forum because I'm user of Arch Linux, but I recently discover this good player and I like it so much.
> I what to contribute to this project testing the program.
> 
> One thing I found is when you press Next Song twice faster it start to play the first next song but hightlights the second.
> 
> That's all, and sorry for my bad English.


Welcome and thanks for your help. 

Can you try with the revision 707 to see if you can do it ? Thanks

Me alegra ver paisanos por estas tierras  :Smile:  Bienvenido y muchas gracias

----------


## anonbeat

Now in svn revision 708 the listboxes handles the Enter Key to select. Thanks to who pointed this was missing.

----------


## Uncle Spellbinder

> Im curious to see the result as It should be faster than before.


Just under 40 minutes.  :Wink:

----------


## anonbeat

> Just under 40 minutes.


Finished? it was before 1h 15min and now 40mins only?

----------


## Uncle Spellbinder

> Finished? it was before 1h 15min and now 40mins only?


Yes. 38 minutes to be exact. Lightning quick I'd say.  :Very Happy:

----------


## anonbeat

> Yes. 38 minutes to be exact. Lightning quick I'd say.


Great Thanks

----------


## rotwang888

Yes, but his hard drive isn't dying now. :Wink:

----------


## VastOne

> Just under 40 minutes.


Welcome back Uncle, we have sorely missed your wisdom

Not a bad load of 140k in 38 minutes... :Guitar: 

Ever seen anything else do it that fast?  Quod Libet maybe?

----------


## VastOne

> Yes, but his hard drive isn't dying now.


Dude...I like how your mind works.

----------


## anonbeat

> Dude...I like how your mind works.


Now in svn double click over a radio genre updates the selected genre stations. Revision 709

----------


## VastOne

> Now in svn double click over a radio genre updates the selected genre stations. Revision 709


Very Very Cool!

----------


## Uncle Spellbinder

> Welcome back Uncle, we have sorely missed your wisdom
> 
> Not a bad load of 140k in 38 minutes...
> 
> Ever seen anything else do it that fast?  Quod Libet maybe?


Thanks VastOne. Appreciate the kind words.

As far as Quod Libet, I've not really given it a proper go since Intrepid. And I don't even try players without the capability to watch more than one folder. Having tried Amarok and Exaile most recently, Amarok took nearly 11 hours and Exaile around 2 hours. So, needless to say, as far as scanning/adding files, Guayadeque is the master of masters!  :Smile:

----------


## VastOne

> Thanks VastOne. Appreciate the kind words.
> 
> As far as Quod Libet, I've not really given it a proper go since Intrepid. And I don't even try players without the capability to watch more than one folder. Having tried Amarok and Exaile most recently, Amarok took nearly 11 hours and Exaile around 2 hours. So, needless to say, as far as scanning/adding files, Guayadeque is the master of masters!


Agreed.  Let me know how your testing goes with Lucid...I prefer to wait until a beta but I am hearing good things about these alphas

----------


## nothingspecial

> OK.  I'm back


Yay, I wondered where you`d been  :Very Happy: 

good to have you back  :Razz:

----------


## kruykaze

using svn 709 and i still get the 1 pixel wide tray icon. :/

Also where can i find this theme? http://sourceforge.net/apps/gallery/...p?g2_itemId=84

----------


## rotwang888

> Also where can i find this theme? http://sourceforge.net/apps/gallery/...p?g2_itemId=84


The player layout, or the visual theme?  If the latter, you will never find it, foolish mortal!  It is my secret and I will take it to the grave! Sorry...I'm not on that box at the moment but a little later I'll post the details.  Or you can look back through this thread- I describe it a bit to Anon back before those shots were posted.

----------


## anonbeat

> The player layout, or the visual theme?  If the latter, you will never find it, foolish mortal!  It is my secret and I will take it to the grave! Sorry...I'm not on that box at the moment but a little later I'll post the details.  Or you can look back through this thread- I describe it a bit to Anon back before those shots were posted.


Exactly here

----------


## anonbeat

* Added in 2010-02-27 :*
The latest changes are :

710 	Copy to clipboard the artist info in last.fm panel copy the selection or the whole information
709 	Double click over a radio genre update the stations of this genre
708 	ListBoxes now handles Enter key to select
707 	Avoid miss skip tracks when doing fast enought
706 	Fix launching links
705 	Update the italian translation
704 	Fix drop a cover over an empty album in albumbrowser
703 	Edit tracks from playlist updates the player tracks
702 	AlbumBrowser remembers the filter and sorting options
701 	Fix handling of the right click in listboxes to dont unselect
700 	Show GUI Errors reported by gstreamer backend
699 	Add disk field to the order of albums
698 	Fix loose album cover when edit album, right click dont select in listboxs, editing labels didnt refresh the actual label selection
697 	Fix add path library update and tracks sorting fix
696 	Select covers now copy covers to the album dir too. Navigator launch dont disable gui anymore
695 	Fix Docky icon
694 	Fix dropping directory to playlist
693 	Fix ReplayGain read support
692 	Fix copy to clipboard issues
691 	Fix dynamic playlist names when using ' charcater 
690 	When adding radio name entry control should be focused by default
689 	Fix last.fm panel events gone when playing another track of the same artist
688 	Fix set menu items state when loading perspective to represent current layout
687 	Fix gramatical typo in dynamic playlist
686 	Fix random segfault in last.fm panel
685 	Removing some words from the Default config and icon
684 	Fix random crashes while browsing albums or droping files to playlist
683 	Fix volume to 0% at load time when volume was at 100%
682     Fix bug when library is empty no albums should appear in album browser
681 	Fix the horizontal wheel scrolling in tracks listbox
680 	Added link to the Guayadeque last.fm users group to the preferences
679 	Set the scrolling in last.fm behave the same as in other controls
678 	composer and comment to the dynamic playlists options

* Updated ppa to latest svn revision*

----------


## rotwang888

> Exactly here


Yes, there.  Thank you- I was too lazy to dig for it.  And here are the colors.

----------


## JorgeLopez

> Welcome and thanks for your help. 
> 
> Can you try with the revision 707 to see if you can do it ? Thanks
> 
> Me alegra ver paisanos por estas tierras  Bienvenido y muchas gracias


Hola de nuevo.

In this revision seems to work better but still failing if you press fast enought.

Saludos.

----------


## anonbeat

> Hola de nuevo.
> 
> In this revision seems to work better but still failing if you press fast enought.
> 
> Saludos.


Can you double check that you are using the latest svn version as I cant reproduce it here. Im pressing constantly the Next Track and all seems to work right.

Thanks

----------


## JorgeLopez

> Can you double check that you are using the latest svn version as I cant reproduce it here. Im pressing constantly the Next Track and all seems to work right.
> 
> Thanks


How can I check the revision? When I download from svn this morning I think the version was 710-1

----------


## kruykaze

> Exactly here


Oh too bad it's an emerald theme i was gonna have g-que have it's own theme but you can't mix emerald and metacity

----------


## anonbeat

> How can I check the revision? When I download from svn this morning I think the version was 710-1


With svn info in the guayadeque directory. Be sure you are running this version. If so what do you do to get the issue to appear?

Thanks

----------


## JorgeLopez

> With svn info in the guayadeque directory. Be sure you are running this version. If so what do you do to get the issue to appear?
> 
> Thanks




```
==> Terminado haciendo: guayadeque-svn 710-1 i686 (sáb feb 27 12:51:08 CET 2010)

==>  Continue installing guayadeque-svn? [Y/n]
==>  [v]iew package contents [c]heck package with namcap
==>   ----------------------------------------------
```

I have removed and reinstalled the program and the user directory and for me still the  same issue when I hit several times Next Track. It can be due I use Arch? Can other people check this?

Thanks

----------


## dragonboss

I'm currently testing and i don't see visualizations apart from the vumeters. Any visualizations to be added?

----------


## anonbeat

> I'm currently testing and i don't see visualizations apart from the vumeters. Any visualizations to be added?


not yet

----------


## cephinux

I'm using the PPA version on my Notebook and the SVN version on my Desktop-PC. On both Systems I use docky. I recently discovered that docky doesn't show the guayadeque icon at the notebook with the ppa version although it works fine at the desktop-pc with svn version. Both have svn revision 710...  :Think:

----------


## anonbeat

> I'm using the PPA version on my Notebook and the SVN version on my Desktop-PC. On both Systems I use docky. I recently discovered that docky doesn't show the guayadeque icon at the notebook with the ppa version although it works fine at the desktop-pc with svn version. Both have svn revision 710...


The guayadeque.desktop need to have the entry 


```
Icon=guayadeque
```

This is the fix for docky

----------


## Pifilatakanemu

> The guayadeque.desktop need to have the entry 
> 
> 
> ```
> Icon=guayadeque
> ```
> 
> This is the fix for docky



I don't get it. What do I have to change? Which entry where exactly?

Thanks!

----------


## nothingspecial

```
sudo nano /usr/share/applications/guayadeque.desktop
```



```

[Desktop Entry]
Version=1.0
Encoding=UTF-8
Name=Guayadeque Music Player
Name[es]=Reproductor de Msica Guayadeque
Comment=Play music songs
Comment[es]=Reproduce canciones
Exec=guayadeque
Terminal=false
Type=Application
Categories=GNOME;GTK;AudioVideo;Player;
MimeType=application/ogg;application/x-flac;audio/mp4;audio/mpeg;audio/mpegurl;audio/ogg;audio/x-ape;audio/x-flac;audio/x-m4a;audio/x-mod;audio/x-mp3;audio/x-mpeg;audio/x-mpegurl;audio/x-ms-asf;audio/x-ms-asx;audio/x-ms-wax;audio/x-ms-wma;
Icon=guayadeque
X-GNOME-Autostart-Phase=Desktop
X-GNOME-Autostart-Notify=true
```

See the red line, thats what you need

You don`t need to make it red though :Wink:

----------


## VastOne

OMG! UK is hosting a poll on their blog site here

Here

Please go there to vote for the icon scheme for G-Que!

A special thank you to Joey-Elijah at OMG! for this great work and time put in to put up the poll. :Guitar: 

Nothingspecial, will you please post it on your thread

----------


## VastOne

> ```
> sudo nano /usr/share/applications/guayadeque.desktop
> ```
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> [Desktop Entry]
> ...


Got to love nano!!!!!

----------


## mr_hangman

> OMG! UK is hosting a poll on their blog site here
> 
> Here
> 
> Please go there to vote for the icon scheme for G-Que!
> 
> A special thank you to Joey-Elijah at OMG! for this great work and time put in to put up the poll.
> 
> Nothingspecial, will you please post it on your thread


I wish I had more than one vote. All of them are awesome.  :Smile:

----------


## VastOne

> I wish I had more than one vote. All of them are awesome.


I agree and also, that site OMG! is really slick, did you see how he wrapped the icons around the main promo?

that is really cool~

Great job OMG! UK

----------


## mr_hangman

> I agree and also, that site OMG! is really slick, did you see how he wrapped the icons around the main promo?
> 
> that is really cool~
> 
> Great job OMG! UK


Totally agree! I was wondering whose work it was.
They really did a great job.

----------


## Uncle Spellbinder

I really do like all of them. But I voted for this:

----------


## VastOne

> I really do like all of them. But I voted for this:


I struggle between that one and Mrmotinjo's other one and decided on it!

----------


## Uncle Spellbinder

They're both great and I'd be very happy with either. But I'm a sucker for that touch of blue.  :Very Happy:

----------


## VastOne

Guayadeque Music Player search on google brought back a plethora of comments and sites where it is being reviewed and is all over twitter world!

It has REALLY launched!

Great Job Anonbeat!

----------


## Uncle Spellbinder

I've got a strong feeling that Guayadeque will end up rivaling the likes of Exaile and Amarok without issue. It's been my primary music player from the beginning. And I couldn't be happier.

----------


## VastOne

> * Added in 2010-02-27 :*
> The latest changes are :
> 
> 710 	Copy to clipboard the artist info in last.fm panel copy the selection or the whole information
> 709 	Double click over a radio genre update the stations of this genre
> 708 	ListBoxes now handles Enter key to select
> 707 	Avoid miss skip tracks when doing fast enought
> 706 	Fix launching links
> 705 	Update the italian translation
> ...


Amazing work that we all appreciate!

 :Guitar:  -On

----------


## VastOne

> I've got a strong feeling that Guayadeque will end up rivaling the likes of Exaile and Amarok without issue. It's been my primary music player from the beginning. And I couldn't be happier.


401 votes already at 

G-Que Icon Poll at OMG! UK

----------


## Uncle Spellbinder

@ VastOne

I've notice you and nothinspecial have changed your link to say _G-Que_. Is this an official new designation or just something you did on your own?

----------


## VastOne

> @ VastOne
> 
> I've notice you and nothinspecial have changed your link to say _G-Que_. Is this an official new designation or just something you did on your own?


It is something I have done with anonbeats blessings. I still have no idea how it is pronounced so I use G-Que.  

I also believe that a more "unique" brand may get more users to try it as is noted on the OMG! site and other blogs I have visited.

----------


## VastOne

I have been playing G-Que all day without an issue.  Non Stop after updating to svn 710

Now, out of nowhere I am getting a segmentation fault on any and all songs I try to play.  It started right in the middle of a song...

Gonna restart and see if that helps.

It did not help....hmmmm

Radio streams are playing no problem, it is just my local library

----------


## anonbeat

> They're both great and I'd be very happy with either. But I'm a sucker for that touch of blue.


I agree with you. I voted for the same one and its the most I like

----------


## nothingspecial

> Nothingspecial, will you please post it on your thread


Too late it seems, cheers  :Very Happy: 

I have small children and stuff going on. 

Right I`m going to vote.

----------


## anonbeat

> I have been playing G-Que all day without an issue.  Non Stop after updating to svn 710
> 
> Now, out of nowhere I am getting a segmentation fault on any and all songs I try to play.  It started right in the middle of a song...
> 
> Gonna restart and see if that helps.
> 
> It did not help....hmmmm
> 
> Radio streams are playing no problem, it is just my local library


weird. Can you try to get a backtrace ? the procedure is explained in the 1st post

instead of *./build* use *./buildd*
then *make install*
then start the app using
*gdb guayadeque*
and u get the gdb prompt. At it type *run* [enter]
then wait till the segfault
once you got it go back to the terminal and type 
*bt*
and send me by email the output

Thanks

----------


## nothingspecial

> I agree with you. I voted for the same one and its the most I like


I voted for the one without the blue.

Anonbeat wanted a cd that made the letter G with a note over it - that one does it. 

Thing is I really like some of the others.

----------


## Uncle Spellbinder

> I have been playing G-Que all day without an issue.  Non Stop after updating to svn 710
> 
> Now, out of nowhere I am getting a segmentation fault on any and all songs I try to play.  It started right in the middle of a song...
> 
> Gonna restart and see if that helps.
> 
> It did not help....hmmmm
> 
> Radio streams are playing no problem, it is just my local library


I can confirm. Just happened to me. Seems the longer Guayadeque is in operation, the more likely a crash.

----------


## anonbeat

> I can confirm. Just happened to me. Seems the longer Guayadeque is in operation, the more likely a crash.


I have left it running for more than 10 hours without crash...
If you can please try to make a backtrace so I can take a look at where/why its crashing

----------


## Uncle Spellbinder

> I have left it running for more than 10 hours without crash...
> If you can please try to make a backtrace so I can take a look at where/why its crashing


 I can try, but I've had it running for 9 hours before the crash. I'll be long asleep before the next crash, if it occurs.

----------


## kruykaze

> ```
> sudo nano /usr/share/applications/guayadeque.desktop
> ```
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> [Desktop Entry]
> ...


Done that but I still have no icon in Gnome-Do :/

----------


## nothingspecial

Bear in mind, I`m not using gnome-do so this is theory only.

Have you restarted gnome-do?

----------


## kruykaze

> Bear in mind, I`m not using gnome-do so this is theory only.
> 
> Have you restarted gnome-do?


Yes and I even deleted the relevance file.

----------


## nothingspecial

I`m a trier.

I just installed gnome-do

Screenshot-1.png

What can I say? I`m pretty sure I told you the correct file to edit.

I am fully prepared to look stupid though.

----------


## kruykaze

> I`m a trier.
> 
> I just installed gnome-do
> 
> Screenshot-1.png
> 
> What can I say? I`m pretty sure I told you the correct file to edit.
> 
> I am fully prepared to look stupid though.


Hmm interesting, well I didn't realy edit it it was icon=gque was already there.
Maybe i need to delete the cache for gnome do?

----------


## nothingspecial

Just because I`m "pretty sure" doesn`t mean I`m right.

I`ve been following, and subscribed to this thread since pretty much the beginning and have seen every bug report and fix announced.

I can remember this issue coming up, and being fixed, but I may remember wrong.

Have a look through the thread.

----------


## kruykaze

> In the latest svn revision 695 should be fixed the docky icon. It was not appearing before.
> 
> Thanks


^^^ did you mean this one?
what do you recommend i do just reinstall gque or g-do?

----------


## kruykaze

> Just because I`m "pretty sure" doesn`t mean I`m right.
> 
> I`ve been following, and subscribed to this thread since pretty much the beginning and have seen every bug report and fix announced.
> 
> I can remember this issue coming up, and being fixed, but I may remember wrong.
> 
> Have a look through the thread.


I installed docky and the icon works fine on it just not on Gnome-do

----------


## nothingspecial

The ppa is far less up to date than svn 

Why not remove the ppa and install the svn

I've been using this for weeks, and although the lastfm scrobbling or the lyrics tab sometimes goes wrong (and I must say is fixed very quickly), I`ve always been able to queue anbd play my music with it.

Use the latest version.

----------


## nothingspecial

> I installed docky and the icon works fine on it just not on Gnome-do


I am sorry.

I`ve missunderstood you. I remember using gnome-do, whem gnome-do was gnome-do. Docky has always (to me) seemed to have defeated the point of it - ie less mouse.

However, as most people at the moment (in my experience) seem to mean Docky by gnome-do, that`s what I thought you meant.

----------


## nothingspecial

However, I seem to have the icon

Screenshot-2.png

----------


## kruykaze

> I am sorry.
> 
> I`ve missunderstood you. I remember using gnome-do, whem gnome-do was gnome-do. Docky has always (to me) seemed to have defeated the point of it - ie less mouse.
> 
> However, as most people at the moment (in my experience) seem to mean Docky by gnome-do, that`s what I thought you meant.


Here's what i mean:

----------


## kruykaze

> However, I seem to have the icon
> 
> Screenshot-2.png


Then I don't know what i'm doing wrong :/

----------


## nothingspecial

> Then I don't know what i'm doing wrong :/


And nor, it seems, do I.

But we`ll get there, don`t worry about that.

Have you voted for the new icon

http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/02/c...mment-37282235

----------


## kruykaze

> And nor, it seems, do I.
> 
> But we`ll get there, don`t worry about that.
> 
> Have you voted for the new icon
> 
> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/02/c...mment-37282235


Yes I have  :Smile:

----------


## Uncle Spellbinder

I voted, too. I'll give 2 guesses on which I picked.  

 :Very Happy:

----------


## nothingspecial

> I voted, too. I'll give 2 guesses on which I picked.


How do you do ----spat his wine out all over the floor and his wife's dress and now has a lot of cleaning to do ----- in internet speak 


shwoaotfahwd  :Popcorn:

----------


## kruykaze

> I voted, too. I'll give 2 guesses on which I picked.


Not the slightest idea

----------


## nothingspecial

To go all serious for a minute.....

....and I hope this will work.....

non-development conversations should go here

Bugs, features, requests etc should go in this thread.

I`m as much to blame as anyone for going off topic in this thread, but please try to keep this one technical only.

This will ultimately help the project, as anonbeat only has to check one thread.

Nice one  :Very Happy:

----------


## cephinux

> I am sorry.
> 
> I`ve missunderstood you. I remember using gnome-do, whem gnome-do was gnome-do. Docky has always (to me) seemed to have defeated the point of it - ie less mouse.
> 
> However, as most people at the moment (in my experience) seem to mean Docky by gnome-do, that`s what I thought you meant.


I run gnome do and docky as standalone dock. both don't recognise the icon of guayadeque. on my desktop which is also running both apps and guayadeque build from svn there is the icon shown without problems...

that is what makes me kind of thinking that it's not a bug of guayadeque. For me it seems to be more a bug of docky

----------


## kruykaze

> I run gnome do and docky as standalone dock. both don't recognise the icon of guayadeque. on my desktop which is also running both apps and guayadeque build from svn there is the icon shown without problems...
> 
> that is what makes me kind of thinking that it's not a bug of guayadeque. For me it seems to be more a bug of docky


What computer did you install g-que first? I'm thinking it's a bug in earlier versions of g-que and i still have a bad cache for the icon somewhere.

----------


## VastOne

> I`m a trier.
> 
> I just installed gnome-do
> 
> Attachment 148454
> 
> What can I say? I`m pretty sure I told you the correct file to edit.
> 
> I am fully prepared to look stupid though.


Impossible!

----------


## VastOne

> I voted, too. I'll give 2 guesses on which I picked.


Duh! Which one?

----------


## VastOne

> weird. Can you try to get a backtrace ? the procedure is explained in the 1st post
> 
> instead of *./build* use *./buildd*
> then *make install*
> then start the app using
> *gdb guayadeque*
> and u get the gdb prompt. At it type *run* [enter]
> then wait till the segfault
> once you got it go back to the terminal and type 
> ...


To answer your question in G-Chat, yes I have enabled Delete Played Track in the Preferences Playback options. I have now disabled that and the segmentation faults have stopped.

Do you still want me to enable BT and redo the backtrace?

Sorry about that omission

897 votes on the poll! That is awesome!

 :Guitar:  :Razz:  :Laughing: 8) :Dancing: =D>

----------


## VastOne

> I voted, too. I'll give 2 guesses on which I picked.


Your selection is now leading Mrmotinjo's 2nd option by a mere 4 votes.

Either way and I am happy!

----------


## VastOne

> I can confirm. Just happened to me. Seems the longer Guayadeque is in operation, the more likely a crash.


Uncle

Turn off Delete Played tracks from playlist in the playback preferences and see if the issue goes away

Please!

----------


## anonbeat

> Uncle
> 
> Turn off Delete Played tracks from playlist in the playback preferences and see if the issue goes away
> 
> Please!


Please when you can try with latest svn revision 711 to see if that fixes the issue. 

Thanks

----------


## eltama

> I agree with you. I voted for the same one and its the most I like


I also like both but I think there is no need to choose between them, we can have both! Without blue when it's not playing and with blue when it is.

It would be nice if the original artist could make a humanity version of the one with the circle to have 2 icons for humanity too.

There are almost 1K votes on OMG Ubuntu and both icons are surprisingly tied.

----------


## cephinux

> What computer did you install g-que first? I'm thinking it's a bug in earlier versions of g-que and i still have a bad cache for the icon somewhere.


first I installed it on the notebook from the ppa where no icons are shown. so the idea with a cache or something like that seems true. so the question is how to delete the cache.

----------


## Dakra

Hello, I tried Guayadeque yesterday on Ubuntu 9.04 (fresh installation with only the security updates). I installed it following these instructions, there was no gstreamer0.10-dev package but I have found *lib*gstreamer0.10-dev. The installation process didn't complain so I suppose it is the good one.

I was able to launch Guayadeque, to go to the menus and to select my music folder, but when I tried to play a track, I had the following error:



> Missing element 'input-selector' - check your GStreamer installation.


Also it freezes when I try to quit.

So I have tried today on a fresh installation of Ubuntu 10.04 alpha and it plays correctly with no error (installed from the PPA). I haven't tried it a lot yet, but I noticed a bug with the dynamic playlist. Some tracks appear several times in a same playlist.

I have also noticed that the play count does not increment when I skip a track before the end (even though it played half the track).

From what I've seen, Guayadeque is very promising. I loved the old Amarok 1.4 and I'm still looking for a light and fast player not overloaded with tons of useless features. Regarding features, when creating a smart playlist, do you think it would be possible to choose other playlists as parameters?

Cheers!

----------


## VastOne

> Please when you can try with latest svn revision 711 to see if that fixes the issue. 
> 
> Thanks


svn 711 has resolved it...

Thank you!

----------


## gnaag

> Here's what i mean:





> However, I seem to have the icon
> 
> Attachment 148456


Actually, I have the same issue. The problem is that G-que sometimes has the icon, but sometimes it just loose it and I cannot find out why. It is not in connection with the playback or tray icon

----------


## VastOne

> Actually, I have the same issue. The problem is that G-que has the icon in gnome-do while it is idle, but as far as the playback starts, the icon disappears.


Do you have close to task bar option on?  And activate task bar icon?

I have seen other Exaile do what your describing but I have not seen it in G-Que

If you have those two on, try to turn them off and see if it does the same thing

----------


## gnaag

> Do you have close to task bar option on?  And activate task bar icon?
> 
> I have seen other Exaile do what your describing but I have not seen it in G-Que
> 
> If you have those two on, try to turn them off and see if it does the same thing


I have revised my post, the problem is not there. The problem is that sometimes, I have not just found out when the icon in gnome-do is not the original one, but big system "X" (as in the screenshots up) that indicates that there is no icon for the player. It is strange because as far as I know gnome-do takes the icon from iconset

----------


## rotwang888

OK, here's a small issue for you.   In the Now Playing playlist, double-clicking the track at the bottom of the window does not play the track.  The playlist will scroll up instead, one track per click.  I hope that's clear.  I'm on svn 711.

----------


## Carlos C

> Can you try with revision 706 and let me know how it goes?
> 
> Thanks


Yes, it's fixed  now

Sorry for not answering sooner, but there was an  earthquake here in Chile and there was no electricity in my house for a  couple of days.

----------


## Uncle Spellbinder

Question...

How can I stop Guayadeque from adding random songs at the end of my playlist. Once my album is over, I'd rather not go into another song/band. I just want it to end.

Thanks in advance.

----------


## mr_hangman

> Question...
> 
> How can I stop Guayadeque from adding random songs at the end of my playlist. Once my album is over, I'd rather not go into another song/band. I just want it to end.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I think that's Smart Mode. You can disable it in the Control menu or the binoculars button on the panel.

----------


## Carlos C

> Question...
> 
> How can I stop Guayadeque from adding random songs at the end of my playlist. Once my album is over, I'd rather not go into another song/band. I just want it to end.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


It's in Preferences-->Playback

----------


## VastOne

> I think that's Smart Mode. You can disable it in the Control menu or the binoculars button on the panel.


It is Smart Mode and/or the option to play random track when the playlist is empty which is in the Playback options under preferences.

----------


## kruykaze

> I also like both but I think there is no need to choose between them, we can have both! Without blue when it's not playing and with blue when it is.
> 
> It would be nice if the original artist could make a humanity version of the one with the circle to have 2 icons for humanity too.
> 
> There are almost 1K votes on OMG Ubuntu and both icons are surprisingly tied.


Great Idea!

----------


## Uncle Spellbinder

> It is Smart Mode and/or the option to play random track when the playlist is empty which is in the Playback options under preferences.


There doesn't seem to be a way to turn it off.


Trying the binoculars thingy now....

----------


## gnaag

> There doesn't seem to be a way to turn it off.
> 
> 
> Trying the binoculars thingy now....


in top menubar you see View, when you open that menu, there is a checkbox for smart mode

----------


## Uncle Spellbinder

> in top menubar you see View, when you open that menu, there is a checkbox for smart mode


Not that I see...

----------


## gnaag

I would like to the fact that ubuntu has made a stand about their new feature ubuntu music store. So G-que should contact the ubuntu developers for the plugin for the app

Link: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/02/u...questions.html

----------


## VastOne

> Not that I see...


It is in Control Menu

Try enabling disabling enabling and the disable. 

Laugh, but I have found that to work on a few issues with menus...

BTW 50 aint so bad!

----------


## Uncle Spellbinder

> It is in Control Menu
> 
> Try enabling disabling enabling and the disable. 
> 
> Laugh, but I have found that to work on a few issues with menus...
> 
> BTW 50 aint so bad!


Perfect!  Thanks. Disabled it.








 :Very Happy:

----------


## VastOne

Thanks Uncle! I really appreciate that!

----------


## kruykaze

Anon is it possible to substitute pause/resume with stop/play for radios streams? As pausing a live radio is useless and we can have one keyboard shortcut to music ON/OFF (donno if I'm making it clear)
Thanks!

----------


## Quasarsphere

I tried this, and got some crap about "wxWidgets not found!"

----------


## anonbeat

> I tried this, and got some crap about "wxWidgets not found!"


Tried what?

----------


## anonbeat

Im right now away from home and have limite access to inet so I will come for short periods of time. 

Sorry

----------


## Quasarsphere

> Tried what?


I was not able to install this player earlier.  Now I have upgraded to Karmic, and installed it with no problems.

Now, how do you get it to play gapless?

----------


## Yellow Pasque

Hey anon, glad to see you got the PPA figured out. Sorry if it's been mentioned before, but there's no horizontal scroll bar when I minimize. Using svn710.

----------


## Uncle Spellbinder

Sweet! Just noticed this myself: https://launchpad.net/~anonbeat/+archive/guayadeque

Will the ppa be updated in sync with svn? And will a Lucid option be available any time soon?

----------


## VastOne

> Sweet! Just noticed this myself: https://launchpad.net/~anonbeat/+archive/guayadeque
> 
> Will the ppa be updated in sync with svn?


I am pretty sure anon has a script setup to keep the PPA in line with the svn

----------


## Uncle Spellbinder

Thanks, VastOne. Hopefully a Lucid option for the PPA will be available soon.

Off to work. Catch y'all later.

----------


## gnaag

Please add possibility to search into playlists tab, I use the dynamic playlists to make a distinction between audiobooks and music. Playlists tab is the only possible way to show only audiobooks in G-que, but there is no possiblity to search within them while there is no search box neither artist/album/genre panels. Please add them all. 

In the main window, using filters, it actually do not filter the view, just the playing list (the opposite i would love) and it makes searching through just half of my collection quite tough.

The best solution would be the special tab for audiobooks with separate library source and autoremembering of track position, even in short books. But above solutions I consider a bit more easier for now.

----------


## anonbeat

> Please add possibility to search into playlists tab, I use the dynamic playlists to make a distinction between audiobooks and music. Playlists tab is the only possible way to show only audiobooks in G-que, but there is no possiblity to search within them while there is no search box neither artist/album/genre panels. Please add them all. 
> 
> In the main window, using filters, it actually do not filter the view, just the playing list (the opposite i would love) and it makes searching through just half of my collection quite tough.
> 
> The best solution would be the special tab for audiobooks with separate library source and autoremembering of track position, even in short books. But above solutions I consider a bit more easier for now.


Why dont you create a genre for AudioBooks and set it to all the files? that will make it more easy to handle i guess.

If you already have different genres for audiobooks you have also the option of set a label for it.

----------


## anonbeat

> I was not able to install this player earlier.  Now I have upgraded to Karmic, and installed it with no problems.
> 
> Now, how do you get it to play gapless?


Gapless playback is enabled and cant be disabled.

----------


## anonbeat

> Thanks, VastOne. Hopefully a Lucid option for the PPA will be available soon.
> 
> Off to work. Catch y'all later.


It will be available soon

----------


## Uncle Spellbinder

Thanks, anonbeat!

----------


## gnaag

> Why dont you create a genre for AudioBooks and set it to all the files? that will make it more easy to handle i guess.
> 
> If you already have different genres for audiobooks you have also the option of set a label for it.


Setting a genre of audiobook would not make a thing, while I when I disable genre box (my setting), it is lost. It is not a systematic turn, moreover I have different genres of audiobooks. Now I am trying to set a label of audiobook. But it takes a bit of time, while I have more than 2000 of audiobook, I will post later about the result. Nevertheless, I still do not consider this move as systematic too, audiobook is not music, therefore it should not be in same library at all. Mixed library of audiobooks and music is does not make sense and actually is useless.

Ok, labels is ok. It would be great to automatically assign labels according to what folder tracks is. This would simulate separate tabs of audiobooks and music quite nicely. Now I am forced to add label "Music" or "Audiobook" everytime I add new tracks.

----------


## rotwang888

A feature to browse by directory is coming, and this should solve your problem.  Personally I wouldn't want to enter 2,000 labels by hand.

----------


## VastOne

I am having an issue I cannot trace down.

I have a play list when I open G-Que even though I clear it when I exit and have I do not have Save Playlist on Close enabled in preferences. Of note, it is the same 5 entries every time no matter what.

Several weeks ago I had this same issue and cleared it by removing the entries in the guayadeque.conf file. So I loaded it today to do the same thing but this time there are no files in the conf file.

Upon further checking, I see that the guayadeque.default.conf in ~./guayadeque is exactly the same as the one /usr/share/guayadeque including the same time stamp and date.  I noticed that the conf file in my ~/guayadeque (which I have always thought to be the primary conf file) was not registering changes I am making and then saving when leaving G-Que.  I tested this even further by changing a bunch of options and nothing was written to that conf file even though the menu system shows them as off they are still flagged as =1 in the conf file.

I am at version 711 and have been for a few days with no issues. This just popped up out of nowhere. I just noticed 712 has been released so I will test it

----------


## anonbeat

> A feature to browse by directory is coming, and this should solve your problem.  Personally I wouldn't want to enter 2,000 labels by hand.


Dont need to enter 2k labels by hand. Just create one label and set it to 2k tracks. That is quite different

----------


## VastOne

Updating to svn 712 produced the following:


Sent to anonbeat directly

See the code in the next post

----------


## VastOne

```
vastone@vastone-HP64-Karmic:~$ cd guayadeque
vastone@vastone-HP64-Karmic:~/guayadeque$ svn update
U    src/AlbumBrowser.cpp
U    src/PlayerPanel.cpp
A    src/AutoScrollText.h
A    src/AutoScrollText.cpp
U    src/PlayerPanel.h
U    changelog
Updated to revision 712.
vastone@vastone-HP64-Karmic:~/guayadeque$ make clean
vastone@vastone-HP64-Karmic:~/guayadeque$ sudo make install
[sudo] password for vastone: 
[  1%] Building CXX object src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/AlListBox.o
[  2%] Building CXX object src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/ArListBox.o
[  3%] Building CXX object src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/ArrayStringArray.o
[  4%] Building CXX object src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/AudioScrobble.o
[  6%] Building CXX object src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/Config.o
[  7%] Building CXX object src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/ConfirmExit.o
[  8%] Building CXX object src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/CoverEdit.o
[  9%] Building CXX object src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/CoverFrame.o
[ 10%] Building CXX object src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/Db.o
[ 12%] Building CXX object src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/DbLibrary.o
[ 13%] Building CXX object src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/DbCache.o
[ 14%] Building CXX object src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/AutoPulseGauge.o
[ 15%] Building CXX object src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/GeListBox.o
[ 16%] Building CXX object src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/Images.o
[ 18%] Building CXX object src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/ItemListBox.o
[ 19%] Building CXX object src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/LabelEditor.o
[ 20%] Building CXX object src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/LastFM.o
[ 21%] Building CXX object src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/LastFMPanel.o
[ 22%] Building CXX object src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/LibPanel.o
[ 24%] Building CXX object src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/LyricsPanel.o
[ 25%] Building CXX object src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/MainApp.o
/home/vastone/guayadeque/src/MainApp.cpp: In function bool SendFilesByMPRIS(int, wxChar**):
/home/vastone/guayadeque/src/MainApp.cpp:131: warning: taking address of temporary
[ 26%] Building CXX object src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/MainFrame.o
[ 27%] Building CXX object src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/MD5.o
[ 28%] Building CXX object src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/MediaCtrl.o
[ 30%] Building CXX object src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/PlayerPanel.o
[ 31%] Building CXX object src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/PlayList.o
[ 32%] Building CXX object src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/Preferences.o
[ 33%] Building CXX object src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/RadioGenreEditor.o
[ 34%] Building CXX object src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/RadioPanel.o
[ 36%] Building CXX object src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/Shoutcast.o
[ 37%] Building CXX object src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/SoListBox.o
[ 38%] Building CXX object src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/SplashWin.o
[ 39%] Building CXX object src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/StatusBar.o
[ 40%] Building CXX object src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/TagInfo.o
[ 42%] Building CXX object src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/TaListBox.o
[ 43%] Building CXX object src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/TaskBar.o
[ 44%] Building CXX object src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/TrackEdit.o
[ 45%] Building CXX object src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/Utils.o
[ 46%] Building CXX object src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/VolumeFrame.o
[ 48%] Building CXX object src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/OnlineLinks.o
[ 49%] Building CXX object src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/LibUpdate.o
[ 50%] Building CXX object src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/CoverFetcher.o
[ 51%] Building CXX object src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/Google.o
[ 53%] Building CXX object src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/Amazon.o
[ 54%] Building CXX object src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/RatingCtrl.o
[ 55%] Building CXX object src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/PlayListPanel.o
[ 56%] Building CXX object src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/DynamicPlayList.o
[ 57%] Building CXX object src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/ListView.o
[ 59%] Building CXX object src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/PLSoListBox.o
[ 60%] Building CXX object src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/Base64.o
[ 61%] Building CXX object src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/ApeTag.o
/home/vastone/guayadeque/src/ApeTag.cpp:115: warning: void WriteLittleEndianUint32(char*, wxUint32) defined but not used
[ 62%] Building CXX object src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/Discogs.o
[ 63%] Building CXX object src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/MusicDns.o
[ 65%] Building CXX object src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/MusicBrainz.o
[ 66%] Building CXX object src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/Podcasts.o
[ 67%] Building CXX object src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/PodcastsPanel.o
[ 68%] Building CXX object src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/ChannelEditor.o
[ 69%] Building CXX object src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/NewChannel.o
[ 71%] Building CXX object src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/RadioEditor.o
[ 72%] Building CXX object src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/PlayListAppend.o
[ 73%] Building CXX object src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/TrackChangeInfo.o
[ 74%] Building CXX object src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/Equalizer.o
[ 75%] Building CXX object src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/ShowImage.o
[ 77%] Building CXX object src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/StaticBitmap.o
[ 78%] Building CXX object src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/LastFMCovers.o
[ 79%] Building CXX object src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/PlayListFile.o
[ 80%] Building CXX object src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/AuiNotebook.o
[ 81%] Building CXX object src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/PlayerFilters.o
[ 83%] Building CXX object src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/Vumeters.o
[ 84%] Building CXX object src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/AlbumBrowser.o
/home/vastone/guayadeque/src/AlbumBrowser.cpp: In member function void guAlbumBrowser::OnUpdateDetails(wxCommandEvent&):
/home/vastone/guayadeque/src/AlbumBrowser.cpp:1149: warning: comparison between signed and unsigned integer expressions
[ 85%] Building CXX object src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/SelCoverFile.o
[ 86%] Building CXX object src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/wxsqlite3/wxsqlite3.o
[ 87%] Building CXX object src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/curl/base.o
[ 89%] Building CXX object src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/curl/http.o
[ 90%] Building CXX object src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/dbus/gudbus.o
[ 91%] Building CXX object src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/dbus/mpris.o
[ 92%] Building CXX object src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/dbus/mmkeys.o
[ 93%] Building CXX object src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/dbus/gsession.o
[ 95%] Building C object src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/hmac/hmac_sha2.o
[ 96%] Building C object src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/hmac/sha2.o
Linking CXX executable guayadeque
CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/PlayerPanel.o: In function `guPlayerPanel::guPlayerPanel(wxWindow*, guDbLibrary*, guPlayList*, guPlayerFilters*)':
PlayerPanel.cpp:(.text+0x9899): undefined reference to `guAutoScrollText::guAutoScrollText(wxWindow*, wxString const&)'
PlayerPanel.cpp:(.text+0x99c0): undefined reference to `guAutoScrollText::guAutoScrollText(wxWindow*, wxString const&)'
PlayerPanel.cpp:(.text+0x9af9): undefined reference to `guAutoScrollText::guAutoScrollText(wxWindow*, wxString const&)'
CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/PlayerPanel.o: In function `guPlayerPanel::guPlayerPanel(wxWindow*, guDbLibrary*, guPlayList*, guPlayerFilters*)':
PlayerPanel.cpp:(.text+0xf63b): undefined reference to `guAutoScrollText::guAutoScrollText(wxWindow*, wxString const&)'
PlayerPanel.cpp:(.text+0xf762): undefined reference to `guAutoScrollText::guAutoScrollText(wxWindow*, wxString const&)'
CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/PlayerPanel.o:PlayerPanel.cpp:(.text+0xf89b): more undefined references to `guAutoScrollText::guAutoScrollText(wxWindow*, wxString const&)' follow
collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
make[2]: *** [src/guayadeque] Error 1
make[1]: *** [src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/all] Error 2
make: *** [all] Error 2
```

----------


## VastOne

Updated to svn 714 and no errors on the install

----------


## anonbeat

> ```
> vastone@vastone-HP64-Karmic:~$ cd guayadeque
> vastone@vastone-HP64-Karmic:~/guayadeque$ svn update
> U    src/AlbumBrowser.cpp
> U    src/PlayerPanel.cpp
> A    src/AutoScrollText.h
> A    src/AutoScrollText.cpp
> U    src/PlayerPanel.h
> U    changelog
> ...


forgot one file  :Sad:

----------


## VastOne

> I am having an issue I cannot trace down.
> 
> I have a play list when I open G-Que even though I clear it when I exit and have I do not have Save Playlist on Close enabled in preferences. Of note, it is the same 5 entries every time no matter what.
> 
> Several weeks ago I had this same issue and cleared it by removing the entries in the guayadeque.conf file. So I loaded it today to do the same thing but this time there are no files in the conf file.
> 
> Upon further checking, I see that the guayadeque.default.conf in ~./guayadeque is exactly the same as the one /usr/share/guayadeque including the same time stamp and date.  I noticed that the conf file in my ~/guayadeque (which I have always thought to be the primary conf file) was not registering changes I am making and then saving when leaving G-Que.  I tested this even further by changing a bunch of options and nothing was written to that conf file even though the menu system shows them as off they are still flagged as =1 in the conf file.
> 
> I am at version 711 and have been for a few days with no issues. This just popped up out of nowhere. I just noticed 712 has been released so I will test it


svn 715 resolved this issue!

thank you anonbeat!

----------


## anonbeat

> svn 715 resolved this issue!
> 
> thank you anonbeat!


Thanks for your bug report

----------


## Luke has no name

Have you considered having the title of the song be the title of the main window?

Instead of "Guayadeque Player" you could make it "Title - Guayadeque Player"

I don't know if this has been brought up before.

----------


## VastOne

> Have you considered having the title of the song be the title of the main window?
> 
> Instead of "Guayadeque Player" you could make it "Title - Guayadeque Player"
> 
> I don't know if this has been brought up before.


Good Idea. I would be in favour of this. Right now anonbeat is focusing on bugs and issues. This one will go inot the "hope to be done soon" bin

----------


## gnaag

> A feature to browse by directory is coming, and this should solve your problem.  Personally I wouldn't want to enter 2,000 labels by hand.


Actually I do it this way: I make a dynamic playlist to filter my collection by path (I have different directory for audiobooks) and in the playlist view, where I can see just my audiobooks, I select them all and set the label (It takes a bit of time), after, I go to Library, where I check to show just audiobooks labeled. I know, it is doubled setting, while I have same dynamic playlist as the labeled tracks, but it functions.

----------


## sgwebb

THANK YOU, THANK YOU.. and THANK YOU!!

I Love this player!! One of the main reasons I moved to Ubuntu from Windows was because of Amarok, (I had used Ubuntu a few years ago and loved that player) but the current version crashes and causes issues.. even after an upgrade.. I installed this player a couple of weeks ago.. and it is the best thing ever..!!! 

Thanks!

----------


## VastOne

> THANK YOU, THANK YOU.. and THANK YOU!!
> 
> I Love this player!! One of the main reasons I moved to Ubuntu from Windows was because of Amarok, (I had used Ubuntu a few years ago and loved that player) but the current version crashes and causes issues.. even after an upgrade.. I installed this player a couple of weeks ago.. and it is the best thing ever..!!! 
> 
> Thanks!


Welcome! We are glad you found G-Que and that you are enjoying it. Report bugs here and requests...bugs having priorities now but anonbeat is a hands on developer always looking to make it better.

----------


## rotwang888

Ok, I am having some playlist problems.   I had thought that selecting tracks from the now playing list and saving them to an existing static list would add them to that list, but instead I end up with a new list with the same name containing just the new tracks. Maybe this is just supposed to create new lists, but then why are there options for beginning or end?  Anyway, I tried to drag the tracks to the bottom of the static list and the player crashed, although the tracks were present in the list when I started it again.  I tried dragging the files again, and froze the program.  Here is the bt...


```
#0  guSoListBox::OnGetItemText (this=0x1eb11b0, row=<value optimized out>, 
    col=<value optimized out>) at /home/craig/guayadeque/src/SoListBox.cpp:126
#1  0x000000000057794f in guListViewClient::DoDrawItem (this=0xce3b10, dc=..., 
    rect=<value optimized out>, row=1771, col=1)
    at /home/craig/guayadeque/src/ListView.cpp:952
#2  0x000000000057b10c in guListViewClient::OnDrawItem (this=0xce3b10, dc=..., 
    rect=<value optimized out>, n=<value optimized out>)
    at /home/craig/guayadeque/src/ListView.cpp:986
#3  0x000000000057642c in guListViewClient::OnPaint (this=0xce3b10, 
    event=<value optimized out>) at /home/craig/guayadeque/src/ListView.cpp:928
#4  0x00000030c6cf2070 in wxEvtHandler::ProcessEventIfMatches(wxEventTableEntryBase const&, wxEvtHandler*, wxEvent&) () from /usr/lib64/libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0
#5  0x00000030c6cf3034 in wxEventHashTable::HandleEvent(wxEvent&, wxEvtHandler*) () from /usr/lib64/libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0
#6  0x00000030c6cf3117 in wxEvtHandler::ProcessEvent(wxEvent&) ()
   from /usr/lib64/libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0
#7  0x0000003c6cffa395 in wxWindow::GtkSendPaintEvents() ()
   from /usr/lib64/libwx_gtk2u_core-2.8.so.0
#8  0x0000003c6cffa888 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/libwx_gtk2u_core-2.8.so.0
#9  0x0000003c6b353a33 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0
#10 0x0000003d79c0ba8e in g_closure_invoke () from /lib64/libgobject-2.0.so.0
#11 0x0000003d79c20ec3 in ?? () from /lib64/libgobject-2.0.so.0
#12 0x0000003d79c220ec in g_signal_emit_valist ()
---Type <return> to continue, or q <return> to quit---
   from /lib64/libgobject-2.0.so.0
#13 0x0000003d79c227a3 in g_signal_emit () from /lib64/libgobject-2.0.so.0
#14 0x0000003c6b47620f in ?? () from /usr/lib64/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0
#15 0x0000003c6b34bbec in gtk_main_do_event ()
   from /usr/lib64/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0
#16 0x0000003c6ae42faa in ?? () from /usr/lib64/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0
#17 0x0000003c6ae42f57 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0
#18 0x0000003c6ae42f57 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0
#19 0x0000003c6ae42f57 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0
#20 0x0000003c6ae42f57 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0
#21 0x0000003c6ae42f57 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0
#22 0x0000003c6ae42f57 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0
#23 0x0000003c6ae42f57 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0
#24 0x0000003c6ae42f57 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0
#25 0x0000003c6ae42f57 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0
#26 0x0000003c6ae42f57 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0
#27 0x0000003c6ae42f57 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0
#28 0x0000003c6ae42f57 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0
#29 0x0000003c6ae42f57 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0
#30 0x0000003c6ae42f57 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0
#31 0x0000003c6ae3fa6b in ?? () from /usr/lib64/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0
#32 0x0000003c6ae445c1 in gdk_window_process_all_updates ()
   from /usr/lib64/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0
---Type <return> to continue, or q <return> to quit---
#33 0x0000003c6ae44629 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0
#34 0x0000003c6ae1d2a6 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0
#35 0x0000003d7983920e in g_main_context_dispatch ()
   from /lib64/libglib-2.0.so.0
#36 0x0000003d7983cbf8 in ?? () from /lib64/libglib-2.0.so.0
#37 0x0000003d7983d045 in g_main_loop_run () from /lib64/libglib-2.0.so.0
#38 0x0000003c6b34be07 in gtk_main () from /usr/lib64/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0
#39 0x0000003c6cfe5c58 in wxEventLoop::Run() ()
   from /usr/lib64/libwx_gtk2u_core-2.8.so.0
#40 0x0000003c6d06e9eb in wxAppBase::MainLoop() ()
   from /usr/lib64/libwx_gtk2u_core-2.8.so.0
#41 0x00000030c6c97abc in wxEntry(int&, wchar_t**) ()
   from /usr/lib64/libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0
#42 0x00000000004e4252 in main (argc=1, argv=<value optimized out>)
    at /home/craig/guayadeque/src/MainApp.cpp:35
```

----------


## rotwang888

Also, after the latest update the colors have changed in the text under the buttons.  The title, artist and album are now black (almost invisible on a dark theme), but the year, bitrate and remaining time are the same (white and visible).

----------


## anonbeat

> Also, after the latest update the colors have changed in the text under the buttons.  The title, artist and album are now black (almost invisible on a dark theme), but the year, bitrate and remaining time are the same (white and visible).


The color issue is fixed in latest revision 716. I will work on the playlist saving and dragging once I get back home.
Thanks

----------


## rotwang888

Groovy.  Thank you.

----------


## pickarooney

I think I'm going mad...

I googled "Guayadeque Jaunty" and found this in cache:

http://209.85.229.132/search?q=cache...&ct=clnk&gl=ie

It seems to be pointing to this thread but I can't find any of the posts from the cached thread in this one... and I have a question about Guayadeque in Jaunty...

----------


## anonbeat

> I think I'm going mad...
> 
> I googled "Guayadeque Jaunty" and found this in cache:
> 
> http://209.85.229.132/search?q=cache...&ct=clnk&gl=ie
> 
> It seems to be pointing to this thread but I can't find any of the posts from the cached thread in this one... and I have a question about Guayadeque in Jaunty...


See this post http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...&postcount=587

If you have a question feel free to ask it. But maybe I will only be able to answer once I get back at home to check my jaunty machine.

Thanks for your interest

----------


## anonbeat

> Hey anon, glad to see you got the PPA figured out. Sorry if it's been mentioned before, but there's no horizontal scroll bar when I minimize. Using svn710.


Can you explain that in more detail? I dont get it.

Thanks

----------


## sam.reader

There is a problem with your application.
I am not able to play wma format with audio.
The player crashes as soon as I try to fast forward the player crashes.
Did anyone else experience this problem?

----------


## eltama

I found the specification about where you should store the configurations and the database, it's called XDG Base Directory Specification from Freedesktop: http://standards.freedesktop.org/bas...ec-latest.html

It basically says that you use .config for the application's configuration and .cache for the database.

----------


## VastOne

> There is a problem with your application.
> I am not able to play wma format with audio.
> The player crashes as soon as I try to fast forward the player crashes.
> Did anyone else experience this problem?


I have not seen this or recall reading anyone else having it.

Are you able to play wma files with any other music application?  Will they work in VLC or Movie Player?

----------


## Yellow Pasque

> Can you explain that in more detail?


When you make the window less than maximized (full screen), there is no way to see the left part of the window. For example, click the minimize/maximize button on your browser. See the horizontal scroll bar at the bottom of the window that lets you scroll left/right?

This issue is still present in svn716.

----------


## VastOne

> When you make the window less than maximized (full screen), there is no way to see the left part of the window. For example, click the minimize/maximize button on your browser. See the horizontal scroll bar at the bottom of the window that lets you scroll left/right?
> 
> This issue is still present in svn716.


Temujin,

Can you provide a screen shot of what you are seeing?  I cannot replicate what it is you are experiencing. 

Thanks

----------


## VastOne

> Actually I do it this way: I make a dynamic playlist to filter my collection by path (I have different directory for audiobooks) and in the playlist view, where I can see just my audiobooks, I select them all and set the label (It takes a bit of time), after, I go to Library, where I check to show just audiobooks labeled. I know, it is doubled setting, while I have same dynamic playlist as the labeled tracks, but it functions.


Thank you for this... :Popcorn: 

I had not looked into Dynamic Playlists that much but after seeing your methods I created one to a specific path and now I am enjoying it the way I really want to!

Thanks!

----------


## VastOne

Got a new issue in creating Dynamic Playlists.

I created several with no problems. The last one I created named 70's created all right but when I click on the playlist G-Que crashes.

This is the error when run from console.



```
vastone@vastone-HP64-Karmic:~/guayadeque$ guayadeque
09:36:13 AM: Initialized locale ( en_US )
09:36:13 AM: Library Db Version 11
09:36:13 AM: Library Paths: 
09:36:13 AM: /media/HP/MP3/
09:36:13 AM: /media/HP/Music Temp/MP3 Ambient/
09:36:13 AM: 000001F9
09:36:14 AM: Updating the podcasts...
09:36:18 AM: Error: guDbLibrary::ExecuteQuery exception 'SELECT song_id, song_name, song_genreid, song_artistid, song_albumid, song_length, song_number, song_pathid, song_filename, song_year, song_bitrate, song_rating, song_playcount, song_lastplay, song_addedtime, song_filesize, song_composer, song_comment, song_disk FROM songs , artists WHERE  AND song_artistid = artist_id  ORDER BY artist_name'
1: SQLITE_ERROR[1]: near "AND": syntax error
vastone@vastone-HP64-Karmic:~/guayadeque$
```

I cannot delete the playlist either. If I right click on it G-Que crashes again.

----------


## dartmusic

> Thank you for this...
> 
> I had not looked into Dynamic Playlists that much but after seeing your methods I created one to a specific path and now I am enjoying it the way I really want to!
> 
> Thanks!


Hey guys, I'm wondering if someone can clarify this a bit for me.  I've not been completely happy with the way that dynamic playlist work in Guayadeque myself.  In other programs that provide dynamic playlists via last.fm (Exaile, Listen, Amarok 1.4.x) it seems as if the recommendations were more specific.  I feel like in Guayadeque often I'll start with one "type" of music (even more granular than genre) and end up with something completely different within about 4 songs, which is frustrating when you know generally what you want to listen to (discopunk, indie electro, for instance - remixes, LCD Soundsystem, Goldfrapp, DFA79) and end up with Modest Mouse or Broken Social Scene or Flock of Seagulls(!).  I've been wondering if I could force things by using labels and the filters, but am still not quite grasping the way that filters work.

Thanks.

----------


## VastOne

> Hey guys, I'm wondering if someone can clarify this a bit for me.  I've not been completely happy with the way that dynamic playlist work in Guayadeque myself.  In other programs that provide dynamic playlists via last.fm (Exaile, Listen, Amarok 1.4.x) it seems as if the recommendations were more specific.  I feel like in Guayadeque often I'll start with one "type" of music (even more granular than genre) and end up with something completely different within about 4 songs, which is frustrating when you know generally what you want to listen to (discopunk, indie electro, for instance - remixes, LCD Soundsystem, Goldfrapp, DFA79) and end up with Modest Mouse or Broken Social Scene or Flock of Seagulls(!).  I've been wondering if I could force things by using labels and the filters, but am still not quite grasping the way that filters work.
> 
> Thanks.


It would all depend on how a song is tagged or labeled. When you say even more granular than genre, what label or method within this type of music is present?  Something must be read in order to capture the data. If possible, I think the best would be tagging the specific type with a genre or by path if it is all possible to separate each by location.

----------


## dartmusic

> It would all depend on how a song is tagged or labeled. When you say even more granular than genre, what label or method within this type of music is present?  Something must be read in order to capture the data. If possible, I think the best would be tagging the specific type with a genre or by path if it is all possible to separate each by location.


I don't know if this will make much sense, but here's a scenario using last.fm based dynamic playlists in Exaile/Listen/Amarok 1.4.x.  I'm a DJ, so I have loads and loads of remixes and a lot of them are unofficial.  The algorithm in these other programs seems to maybe use more wildcards? or something as I put in 3, 5, 20 tracks, all remixes, of things that I spin, and these other programs will give me a nice mix of very different, yet not completely left-field artists, including album tracks, and some of these remixes.  Guayadeque, for the most part, ignores remixes unless they're included on an official release.  It's as if Guayadeque's algo is including or forcing Artist, Album, Song instead of any combo of those three, thereby only adding songs that have, for instance, an album name in it's tag that is recognized by last.fm.  The other three programs don't seem to.  

This probably makes little sense unless your collection is similar to mine.  I DO have 20k + albums that are all tagged correctly and completely (I'm a stickler about this stuff) but unofficial remixes I don't really worry about anything other than song, remixer, artist, which may be where the issue is.

This isn't a showstopper, just a bummer.  No other music player for Linux can appropriately handle a collection as large as mine (45k+ tracks) like Guayadeque can.  

I have 90% of these tracks that I mention in one folder together in my library.  What I was wondering, in my original post, was if there was a way to force or weight tracks from THAT FOLDER in the algorithm with the current filtering system.  Whenever I've tried the filters, it basically stops the dynamic fill from happening, so I've turned them off.

Thanks.

----------


## VastOne

> I don't know if this will make much sense, but here's a scenario using last.fm based dynamic playlists in Exaile/Listen/Amarok 1.4.x.  I'm a DJ, so I have loads and loads of remixes and a lot of them are unofficial.  The algorithm in these other programs seems to maybe use more wildcards? or something as I put in 3, 5, 20 tracks, all remixes, of things that I spin, and these other programs will give me a nice mix of very different, yet not completely left-field artists, including album tracks, and some of these remixes.  Guayadeque, for the most part, ignores remixes unless they're included on an official release.  It's as if Guayadeque's algo is including or forcing Artist, Album, Song instead of any combo of those three, thereby only adding songs that have, for instance, an album name in it's tag that is recognized by last.fm.  The other three programs don't seem to.  
> 
> This probably makes little sense unless your collection is similar to mine.  I DO have 20k + albums that are all tagged correctly and completely (I'm a stickler about this stuff) but unofficial remixes I don't really worry about anything other than song, remixer, artist, which may be where the issue is.
> 
> This isn't a showstopper, just a bummer.  No other music player for Linux can appropriately handle a collection as large as mine (45k+ tracks) like Guayadeque can.  
> 
> I have 90% of these tracks that I mention in one folder together in my library.  What I was wondering, in my original post, was if there was a way to force or weight tracks from THAT FOLDER in the algorithm with the current filtering system.  Whenever I've tried the filters, it basically stops the dynamic fill from happening, so I've turned them off.
> 
> Thanks.


Dartmusic,

Excellent explanation that makes perfect sense. I think it is requests and explanations like yours that he is looking for to help make this into the player everyone wants and needs. 

I wonder if it is possible or feasible (for you) to make a filter with multiple variables and if that would work.  It sounds like you have everything you need tagging wise to get what you want to do and I believe it is finding the right combination of variables to make it work.  

Anonbeat should be on later to explain more of the algorithm aspects of the how G-Que uses the data it has.  

Edit

Uncle Spellbinder is another user with a massive collection of music. Perhaps he can add some insight to this or you two can hold palaver and come up with a scenario that would work either by filter or addition to the application.

Thank you

----------


## mosshorn

Looks nice, downloading right now

----------


## Yellow Pasque

I guess my error occurs because I'm running Debian sidux with xfce  :Capital Razz:

----------


## sgwebb

OK .. I really like this player!.. I have found an issue, I did not see in the thread and could have over looked it.. but I have an archive of albums for a group.. that the library scan is not picking up..and I can not figure out why .. 

Example is like this ..

Folder --> Group Name 
in that folder are more folders each containing album titles, then the songs in .mp3 format

However I have others configured the same way and those get picked up, could be because I added it after the original scan.. I really can not remember if that is case..

I have tried rescanning and still is not there..

I am on version .25

----------


## BFG

Just downloaded and built. It's just scanning the library which is kept on an NFS share and it is doing so very slowly.  About 4 songs a second, rhythmbox does it at about 100 songs sec.

While I'm waiting - Does Guayadeque suffer from the curse that inflicts all linux media players?  In that we can only have artist and/or album?  But never the infinitely more useful: "Album Artist".  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink: 

If not, how do I make a feature request?  :Very Happy:

----------


## eltama

> I don't know if this will make much sense, but here's a scenario using last.fm based dynamic playlists in Exaile/Listen/Amarok 1.4.x.  I'm a DJ, so I have loads and loads of remixes and a lot of them are unofficial.  The algorithm in these other programs seems to maybe use more wildcards? or something as I put in 3, 5, 20 tracks, all remixes, of things that I spin, and these other programs will give me a nice mix of very different, yet not completely left-field artists, including album tracks, and some of these remixes.  Guayadeque, for the most part, ignores remixes unless they're included on an official release.  It's as if Guayadeque's algo is including or forcing Artist, Album, Song instead of any combo of those three, thereby only adding songs that have, for instance, an album name in it's tag that is recognized by last.fm.  The other three programs don't seem to.  
> 
> This probably makes little sense unless your collection is similar to mine.  I DO have 20k + albums that are all tagged correctly and completely (I'm a stickler about this stuff) but unofficial remixes I don't really worry about anything other than song, remixer, artist, which may be where the issue is.
> 
> This isn't a showstopper, just a bummer.  No other music player for Linux can appropriately handle a collection as large as mine (45k+ tracks) like Guayadeque can.  
> 
> I have 90% of these tracks that I mention in one folder together in my library.  What I was wondering, in my original post, was if there was a way to force or weight tracks from THAT FOLDER in the algorithm with the current filtering system.  Whenever I've tried the filters, it basically stops the dynamic fill from happening, so I've turned them off.
> 
> Thanks.


I agree that the match with Last.FM songs is too strict. I already suggested anonbeat to make it more flexible. It's probably on his ToDo list. Right now, many songs that I have are not matched because the have accents for instance.

I use labels and dynamic lists control the songs that are added. For instance my wife likes listening to cumbia (kind of salsa) but I certainly don't want those songs mixed with heavy metal, so I created a dynamic list of the songs with genre cumbia. When she listens to music she can put on the filter to Allow cumbia, when I listen to music, I select cumbia on Deny. Everyone happy!  :Smile:

----------


## mr_hangman

> OK .. I really like this player!.. I have found an issue, I did not see in the thread and could have over looked it.. but I have an archive of albums for a group.. that the library scan is not picking up..and I can not figure out why .. 
> 
> Example is like this ..
> 
> Folder --> Group Name 
> in that folder are more folders each containing album titles, then the songs in .mp3 format
> 
> However I have others configured the same way and those get picked up, could be because I added it after the original scan.. I really can not remember if that is case..
> 
> ...


Hi sgwebb, 
We're glad you like it. 

While other experts are busy, I'll see what I can do with this problem.
The reason that those songs are not picked up maybe they don't have correct tags because right now guayadeque doesn't scan the filename.
If the tags are empty, they will be shown as blank in the library. 
This is the only reason I can think of at the moment.

----------


## rotwang888

Another playlist problem to report.  When playing a list containing a file that has been deleted since the playlist was loaded, after the "resource not found" window appears the following tracks in the list will not play.  Skipping through the list produces no sound and playback does not start again until the list (or another list) is reloaded.  The first time this happened the program crashed, but I have not been able to get it to crash since.  I'll keep trying and report back with more info.
 This is the terminal output I get after the deleted track-


```
07:16:56 PM: Error: Gstreamer error 'Resource not found.'
[Thread 0x7fffaffff710 (LWP 16410) exited]
TagLib: String::prepare() - Invalid UTF16 string.
TagLib: String::prepare() - Invalid UTF16 string.
```

----------


## anonbeat

> I have also noticed that the play count does not increment when I skip a track before the end (even though it played half the track).
> 
> From what I've seen, Guayadeque is very promising. I loved the old Amarok 1.4 and I'm still looking for a light and fast player not overloaded with tons of useless features. Regarding features, when creating a smart playlist, do you think it would be possible to choose other playlists as parameters?
> 
> Cheers!


Can you check with revision 718 to see if this fixes the problem with playcount ?

About Smart Play Lists using other Playlists I will take a look

Thanks

----------


## anonbeat

> OK, here's a small issue for you.   In the Now Playing playlist, double-clicking the track at the bottom of the window does not play the track.  The playlist will scroll up instead, one track per click.  I hope that's clear.  I'm on svn 711.


This is a normal behaivour of wxWidgets control. When the item is partially visible its scrolled to ensure its visible. As a workaround you can adjust the size of the playlist to see complete the last item in the list. 

Thanks for your bug report.

----------


## anonbeat

> Question...
> 
> How can I stop Guayadeque from adding random songs at the end of my playlist. Once my album is over, I'd rather not go into another song/band. I just want it to end.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


There are two options that control this behaivour. You need to uncheck the 'Add random tracks when playlist is empty' in preferences. And also you need to unset the Smart Play mode. You can disable it from Control Menu.

Thanks for your help

----------


## anonbeat

> I would like to the fact that ubuntu has made a stand about their new feature ubuntu music store. So G-que should contact the ubuntu developers for the plugin for the app
> 
> Link: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/02/u...questions.html


If its interesting I will do it but first I need many other features

Thanks

----------


## anonbeat

> It is in Control Menu
> 
> Try enabling disabling enabling and the disable. 
> 
> Laugh, but I have found that to work on a few issues with menus...
> 
> BTW 50 aint so bad!


NO need to do enable / disable / enable / disable

The smart play mode is enable or disabled. If its disabled no tracks will be added unless the 'Add random tracks when playlist is empty' is enabled. 

If that is happening let me know

Thanks

----------


## anonbeat

> Anon is it possible to substitute pause/resume with stop/play for radios streams? As pausing a live radio is useless and we can have one keyboard shortcut to music ON/OFF (donno if I'm making it clear)
> Thanks!


The result will be the same. Shortcuts will be added once 0.2.5 have been released.

Thanks

----------


## anonbeat

> Please add possibility to search into playlists tab, I use the dynamic playlists to make a distinction between audiobooks and music. Playlists tab is the only possible way to show only audiobooks in G-que, but there is no possiblity to search within them while there is no search box neither artist/album/genre panels. Please add them all. 
> 
> In the main window, using filters, it actually do not filter the view, just the playing list (the opposite i would love) and it makes searching through just half of my collection quite tough.
> 
> The best solution would be the special tab for audiobooks with separate library source and autoremembering of track position, even in short books. But above solutions I consider a bit more easier for now.


I will try to add this posibility but once 0.2.5 have been released.

Thanks for the idea

----------


## anonbeat

> Have you considered having the title of the song be the title of the main window?
> 
> Instead of "Guayadeque Player" you could make it "Title - Guayadeque Player"
> 
> I don't know if this has been brought up before.


Done in svn revision 719

Thanks

----------


## anonbeat

> Good Idea. I would be in favour of this. Right now anonbeat is focusing on bugs and issues. This one will go inot the "hope to be done soon" bin


I decided to add it as it was a very fast thing to add.

----------


## anonbeat

> THANK YOU, THANK YOU.. and THANK YOU!!
> 
> I Love this player!! One of the main reasons I moved to Ubuntu from Windows was because of Amarok, (I had used Ubuntu a few years ago and loved that player) but the current version crashes and causes issues.. even after an upgrade.. I installed this player a couple of weeks ago.. and it is the best thing ever..!!! 
> 
> Thanks!


Thanks for your help testing it

----------


## anonbeat

> Ok, I am having some playlist problems.   I had thought that selecting tracks from the now playing list and saving them to an existing static list would add them to that list, but instead I end up with a new list with the same name containing just the new tracks. Maybe this is just supposed to create new lists, but then why are there options for beginning or end?  Anyway, I tried to drag the tracks to the bottom of the static list and the player crashed, although the tracks were present in the list when I started it again.  I tried dragging the files again, and froze the program.  Here is the bt...
> 
> 
> ```
> #0  guSoListBox::OnGetItemText (this=0x1eb11b0, row=<value optimized out>, 
>     col=<value optimized out>) at /home/craig/guayadeque/src/SoListBox.cpp:126
> #1  0x000000000057794f in guListViewClient::DoDrawItem (this=0xce3b10, dc=..., 
>     rect=<value optimized out>, row=1771, col=1)
>     at /home/craig/guayadeque/src/ListView.cpp:952
> ...


Can you try with revision 717 to see if that solves the problem?

Thanks

----------


## anonbeat

> There is a problem with your application.
> I am not able to play wma format with audio.
> The player crashes as soon as I try to fast forward the player crashes.
> Did anyone else experience this problem?


I just tried with wma files i have and Ican fast forward without any crash. If you can please read the 1st post of this thread and try to do a backtrace of the crash to find out what is causing the problem.

Thanks

----------


## anonbeat

> I found the specification about where you should store the configurations and the database, it's called XDG Base Directory Specification from Freedesktop: http://standards.freedesktop.org/bas...ec-latest.html
> 
> It basically says that you use .config for the application's configuration and .cache for the database.


Are you sure this is not specific for kde? I looked at the environments vars and no one exists.
Anyway what is the problem with having .guayadeque dir ?

----------


## anonbeat

> I have not seen this or recall reading anyone else having it.
> 
> Are you able to play wma files with any other music application?  Will they work in VLC or Movie Player?


VLC will not help as its not using gstreamer. It should be used to test totem or rhythmbox

----------


## anonbeat

> When you make the window less than maximized (full screen), there is no way to see the left part of the window. For example, click the minimize/maximize button on your browser. See the horizontal scroll bar at the bottom of the window that lets you scroll left/right?
> 
> This issue is still present in svn716.


I dont see this behaivour in gnome.

----------


## anonbeat

> Got a new issue in creating Dynamic Playlists.
> 
> I created several with no problems. The last one I created named 70's created all right but when I click on the playlist G-Que crashes.
> 
> This is the error when run from console.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Can you tell me what conditions did you add to that playlist ?

Thanks

----------


## anonbeat

> Hey guys, I'm wondering if someone can clarify this a bit for me.  I've not been completely happy with the way that dynamic playlist work in Guayadeque myself.  In other programs that provide dynamic playlists via last.fm (Exaile, Listen, Amarok 1.4.x) it seems as if the recommendations were more specific.  I feel like in Guayadeque often I'll start with one "type" of music (even more granular than genre) and end up with something completely different within about 4 songs, which is frustrating when you know generally what you want to listen to (discopunk, indie electro, for instance - remixes, LCD Soundsystem, Goldfrapp, DFA79) and end up with Modest Mouse or Broken Social Scene or Flock of Seagulls(!).  I've been wondering if I could force things by using labels and the filters, but am still not quite grasping the way that filters work.
> 
> Thanks.


If you dont set any filter Guayadeque just takes what last.fm says its a similar track and if you have the track and if have not been played recentry add it to the playlist. You can add filters to only allow certain tracks to be added.

So if you want to listen suggestions for a certain group of genres add them to a playlist and set that playlist as "Allow Filter".

If you just dont want to listen a certain genres add them to a playlist and set it as the "Deny Filter".

I Hope i exaplained myself well enought.

Thanks

----------


## anonbeat

> I don't know if this will make much sense, but here's a scenario using last.fm based dynamic playlists in Exaile/Listen/Amarok 1.4.x.  I'm a DJ, so I have loads and loads of remixes and a lot of them are unofficial.  The algorithm in these other programs seems to maybe use more wildcards? or something as I put in 3, 5, 20 tracks, all remixes, of things that I spin, and these other programs will give me a nice mix of very different, yet not completely left-field artists, including album tracks, and some of these remixes.  Guayadeque, for the most part, ignores remixes unless they're included on an official release.  It's as if Guayadeque's algo is including or forcing Artist, Album, Song instead of any combo of those three, thereby only adding songs that have, for instance, an album name in it's tag that is recognized by last.fm.  The other three programs don't seem to.  
> 
> This probably makes little sense unless your collection is similar to mine.  I DO have 20k + albums that are all tagged correctly and completely (I'm a stickler about this stuff) but unofficial remixes I don't really worry about anything other than song, remixer, artist, which may be where the issue is.
> 
> This isn't a showstopper, just a bummer.  No other music player for Linux can appropriately handle a collection as large as mine (45k+ tracks) like Guayadeque can.  
> 
> I have 90% of these tracks that I mention in one folder together in my library.  What I was wondering, in my original post, was if there was a way to force or weight tracks from THAT FOLDER in the algorithm with the current filtering system.  Whenever I've tried the filters, it basically stops the dynamic fill from happening, so I've turned them off.
> 
> Thanks.


That is true. Guayadeque is too strict searching for tracks. I will consider a solution for this but will be once 0.2.5 is out. If last.fm dont suggest that remix Guayadeque will not find it. And also take in mind that the tags should be correct.

----------


## anonbeat

> Dartmusic,
> 
> Excellent explanation that makes perfect sense. I think it is requests and explanations like yours that he is looking for to help make this into the player everyone wants and needs. 
> 
> I wonder if it is possible or feasible (for you) to make a filter with multiple variables and if that would work.  It sounds like you have everything you need tagging wise to get what you want to do and I believe it is finding the right combination of variables to make it work.  
> 
> Anonbeat should be on later to explain more of the algorithm aspects of the how G-Que uses the data it has.  
> 
> Edit
> ...


Its not if its much or less music but the kind of music. There are official music and also there are remixes, mixes, versions, etc

The recomendations only gives Album, Trackname. Using that information I try to find if you have this track or not. If you have the track with the track name + remix by blah blah will not be found. I will try to be less restrictive to search allowing to name tracks in a certain way that its not considered in searchs.

But as have been mentioned before I will take in my first priority make guayadeque fast. If that slow down searchs or queries will not be added.

Thanks

----------


## anonbeat

> OK .. I really like this player!.. I have found an issue, I did not see in the thread and could have over looked it.. but I have an archive of albums for a group.. that the library scan is not picking up..and I can not figure out why .. 
> 
> Example is like this ..
> 
> Folder --> Group Name 
> in that folder are more folders each containing album titles, then the songs in .mp3 format
> 
> However I have others configured the same way and those get picked up, could be because I added it after the original scan.. I really can not remember if that is case..
> 
> ...


Be sure your files are tagged correctly. Guayadeque at this point dont get tags from filenames but only from tags.
If you need it I suggest you to use easytag for tag files. Once you get used to it its damn fast tagging huge number of tracks. 

Before I started with my app I had about 18K tracks and had to tag almost all of them and I used easytag with very good result.

Let me know if the files you mention are tagged correctly and not picked up by guayadeque.

----------


## anonbeat

> Just downloaded and built. It's just scanning the library which is kept on an NFS share and it is doing so very slowly.  About 4 songs a second, rhythmbox does it at about 100 songs sec.
> 
> While I'm waiting - Does Guayadeque suffer from the curse that inflicts all linux media players?  In that we can only have artist and/or album?  But never the infinitely more useful: "Album Artist". 
> 
> If not, how do I make a feature request?


Yes. Guayadeque dont handle the Album Artist tag.

----------


## BFG

> Yes. Guayadeque dont handle the Album Artist tag.


Please can you add it?  :Very Happy: 

Reasons:
1. It's a better way to browse music. There are so many "one-hit-wonders" in my collection and I NEVER want to see them in any artist list, I only ever want to see the album art of the compilation they are in.
2. Browser.  When listing an album which is a compilation from different artists, the album art text shows one artist from the collection (seemingly at random).  For a properly organised collection, this text would correctly show "Various artists" (or whatever is preferred by the user).
3. Album art download.  This would be even better if item 2 above is correct. Test by typing in "Various artists" in the album search artist field.  It works much better.  At the moment its less efficient for compilations.

There was no original field in ID3 for "Album Artist", but apparently the "Accompaniment" field started to be used.  This is a convention now used by winamp, windows media player, more recently iTunes and loads of other player on different platforms.  But, for some unknown reason, there are very few linux music apps that use it.  Amarok is one (but too buggy on 64bit for me).

I'm sure if you poll people, this would get a lot of support.


Otherwise the player is excellent!  I'm doing a lot of testing.  I have some more observations I'll post up later.  :Smile: 

Edit to add data:

3857 tracks.  The collection is very clean with 99% consistency on use of tags.
Genres: 54
Artists: 916
Albums: 304

As you can see, 600+ artists are "extra".  To mirror my real CD collection, there should be fewer than 300 artists listed.  I have to wade through this 60% of foo to find music.

----------


## anonbeat

> Another playlist problem to report.  When playing a list containing a file that has been deleted since the playlist was loaded, after the "resource not found" window appears the following tracks in the list will not play.  Skipping through the list produces no sound and playback does not start again until the list (or another list) is reloaded.  The first time this happened the program crashed, but I have not been able to get it to crash since.  I'll keep trying and report back with more info.
>  This is the terminal output I get after the deleted track-
> 
> 
> ```
> 07:16:56 PM: Error: Gstreamer error 'Resource not found.'
> [Thread 0x7fffaffff710 (LWP 16410) exited]
> TagLib: String::prepare() - Invalid UTF16 string.
> TagLib: String::prepare() - Invalid UTF16 string.
> ```


I added two tracks and deleted them both. Then added other three tracks. Played one of the missin gone and got the 'Resource not found' error. Then double clicked one existing and it was played fine. I cant reproduce what you said.
Please can you add more details?

----------


## anonbeat

> Please can you add it? 
> 
> Reasons:
> 1. It's a better way to browse music. There are so many "one-hit-wonders" in my collection and I NEVER want to see them in any artist list, I only ever want to see the album art of the compilation they are in.
> 2. Browser.  When listing an album which is a compilation from different artists, the album art text shows one artist from the collection (seemingly at random).  For a properly organised collection, this text would correctly show "Various artists" (or whatever is preferred by the user).
> 3. Album art download.  This would be even better if item 2 above is correct. Test by typing in "Various artists" in the album search artist field.  It works much better.  At the moment its less efficient for compilations.
> 
> There was no original field in ID3 for "Album Artist", but apparently the "Accompaniment" field started to be used.  This is a convention now used by winamp, windows media player, more recently iTunes and loads of other player on different platforms.  But, for some unknown reason, there are very few linux music apps that use it.  Amarok is one (but too buggy on 64bit for me).
> 
> ...


Well it depends in the way you see it... You see it in the point fo view of Albums but I see it in other view. I see tracks. One track one artist.
What have the tags are the tracks. The tracks have a title, an artist, etc. This is what I store.

But I will take a look at what you suggest and try to find a solution but once 0.2.5 is out.

Thanks for your help

----------


## BFG

> Well it depends in the way you see it...


We see it that same way  :Smile:   Just to elaborate, this is merely another tag per track, that's already in use in the world. Tracks have "album artist".
So the change would be small for v0.2.5+. 

- In library view, Select columns has 14 choices.  #15 could be "Album Artist".
- Top Menu. View / Library.  Has Text Search, Labels, Genres, Artists, Albums.  One more tick box "Album Artist. would do the job I'm sure.

Thanks for considering it!  :Smile: 


Player is very stable so far, and works really well.  Much better than Rhythmbox.  



Future feature suggestions?
"Browser" tab is my most used function.  I love to use Album Art to navigate my music collection. But it seems only "play an album".  When I browse, I'd like to click an album and look at the tracks it contains. Maybe play one track, maybe more, maybe all.  But, instead, if I click, it plays the whole album.  I found out how to stop it replacing the current queue, which was good.  If other people want this too, maybe it could be a future addition?Ratings held in the file would be so great. ( Many things connect to my collection).A way to make and use universal playlists. m3u or whatever. I have 80+ static m3u playlists.I'd love a cross-fader function.How about integration with the gnome panel 'music applet'?Connect to DAAP so I can use my firefly server (final thing to move me away from Rhythmbox).When resizing the window, a way to keep the left column static would be good.  At the moment it resizes first.

----------


## anonbeat

> We see it that same way   Just to elaborate, this is merely another tag per track, that's already in use in the world. Tracks have "album artist".
> So the change would be small for v0.2.5+. 
> 
> - In library view, Select columns has 14 choices.  #15 could be "Album Artist".
> - Top Menu. View / Library.  Has Text Search, Labels, Genres, Artists, Albums.  One more tick box "Album Artist. would do the job I'm sure.
> 
> Thanks for considering it!


I will find a solution once 0.2.5 is released. Will need to change the library panel and the dynamic playlists.




> Player is very stable so far, and works really well.  Much better than Rhythmbox.


Thanks. And with all your help it will come even better.





> Future feature suggestions?
> "Browser" tab is my most used function.  I love to use Album Art to navigate my music collection. But it seems only "play an album".  When I browse, I'd like to click an album and look at the tracks it contains. Maybe play one track, maybe more, maybe all.  But, instead, if I click, it plays the whole album.  I found out how to stop it replacing the current queue, which was good.  If other people want this too, maybe it could be a future addition?Ratings held in the file would be so great. ( Many things connect to my collection).A way to make and use universal playlists. m3u or whatever. I have 80+ static m3u playlists.I'd love a cross-fader function.How about integration with the gnome panel 'music applet'?Connect to DAAP so I can use my firefly server (final thing to move me away from Rhythmbox).When resizing the window, a way to keep the left column static would be good.  At the moment it resizes first.


* I plan to add a kind of pop up when you stop the mouse over an album with bigger image and all tracks of the album, album labels, etc This is where you should be able to send all tracks to playlist or the ones you prefer.

* About Saving rattings to tracks. That makes sense when you are the only one that listen to music. If the music is shared between a group of ppl that will not make much sense. The ones I prefer are not the ones other ppl like. That should be something configurable.

* Right now in the PLaylists tab you have static playlists. If you right click over it you can import a playlist. This is the way you can add playlists. Its supported m3u, pls, xspf and asx.

* I would love to have cross fade too. I plan to add it once 0.2.5 is out. But will work quite different than what I have seen in other players. Not time but level based.

* If you browse the sourceforge archives you will find for earlier versions the plugin for music applet. It should work with latest versions aswell. https://sourceforge.net/projects/gua...in.py/download

* Daap support is planned for future versions.

* About the resize its because I want to have all optional but the player.
So it resizes around the player. I will try to fix it.

Thanks for all your suggestions and help

----------


## VastOne

> Can you tell me what conditions did you add to that playlist ?
> 
> Thanks


1 - New Dynamic Playlist

2 - Path Contains  /media/HP/MP3/Online/70's

3 - Sort by Artist  Descending   

4 - + sign to add it

5 - Click OK

6 - Done

----------


## anonbeat

> 1 - New Dynamic Playlist
> 
> 2 - Path Contains  /media/HP/MP3/Online/70's
> 
> 3 - Sort by Artist  Descending   
> 
> 4 - + sign to add it
> 
> 5 - Click OK
> ...


Solved in revision 722. Thanks for pointing it out.

----------


## VastOne

> Solved in revision 722. Thanks for pointing it out.


Confirmed!

Thanks Anonbeat

----------


## gnaag

> Yes. Guayadeque dont handle the Album Artist tag.


As far as I know, the linux library that actually does have this function is banshee, but I have not missed it yet in Guayadeque, but I used it in banshee. The time will see.

----------


## gnaag

> * If you browse the sourceforge archives you will find for earlier versions the plugin for music applet. It should work with latest versions aswell. https://sourceforge.net/projects/gua...in.py/download


The music player that is in repository is actually old version of the new project called Panflute, that runs as a daemon with the applet functionality. Panflute support Guayadeque as well as songbird for instance. The link is: 
https://launchpad.net/panflute
The repository is:
https://launchpad.net/~kuliniew/+archive/ppa

----------


## anonbeat

> The music player that is in repository is actually old version of the new project called Panflute, that runs as a daemon with the applet functionality. Panflute support Guayadeque as well as songbird for instance. The link is: 
> https://launchpad.net/panflute
> The repository is:
> https://launchpad.net/~kuliniew/+archive/ppa


Thanks for the information

----------


## kitserve

Hi, Guayadeque won't seem to play files that include a # symbol in the path. For example, I have a directory called /home/kitserve/music/cop-out_#7/ on my computer, all of the music files in it appear in the library but when I try to play them nothing happens.  Sorry if this has already been reported, I couldn't find it on the bug tracker.

----------


## anonbeat

> Hi, Guayadeque won't seem to play files that include a # symbol in the path. For example, I have a directory called /home/kitserve/music/cop-out_#7/ on my computer, all of the music files in it appear in the library but when I try to play them nothing happens.  Sorry if this has already been reported, I couldn't find it on the bug tracker.


What version are you running? This was fixed Can you run it from console and post me the console output when playing that file?

Thanks

Edit: Just tried with # in directory name and its playing fine. This was fixed in svn not too long ago. Can you be sure you are running latest svn version and check again?

----------


## eltama

> Are you sure this is not specific for kde? I looked at the environments vars and no one exists.
> Anyway what is the problem with having .guayadeque dir ?


The specification was proposed by KDE but it is now a FreeDesktop standard.

It is not that having your own directory is wrong, it's just that it doesn't follow the standard. Many applications were changed to follow it. See for instance how rhythmbox, banshee, exaile, chrome, etc, store things in .config and .cache.

----------


## anonbeat

> The specification was proposed by KDE but it is now a FreeDesktop standard.
> 
> It is not that having your own directory is wrong, it's just that it doesn't follow the standard. Many applications were changed to follow it. See for instance how rhythmbox, banshee, exaile, chrome, etc, store things in .config and .cache.


Ahh ok thankyou I understand it now. Will implement it once 0.2.5 is out

Thanks

----------


## eltama

I've been having a problem lately. When a playlist finished it adds always the same 2 songs over and over. I cannot make it choose other songs. This happens only on my desktop, on my laptop (with the same library) it works fine. It's curious that both songs have a 5-star rating.

----------


## anonbeat

> I've been having a problem lately. When a playlist finished it adds always the same 2 songs over and over. I cannot make it choose other songs. This happens only on my desktop, on my laptop (with the same library) it works fine. It's curious that both songs have a 5-star rating.


Can you try deleting the file ~/.guayadeque/cache.db and try ?

Let me know if that dont fixes the problem

----------


## eltama

> Can you try deleting the file ~/.guayadeque/cache.db and try ?
> 
> Let me know if that dont fixes the problem


Deleting just cache.db does not solve the problem. I tried moving the whole .guayadeque and importing one music path and it works fine, but I would have to redo all my configurations (radios, podcasts, layout, etc). Not a big deal, I can redo it, but let me know if you want me to send you anything to investigate.

----------


## anonbeat

> Deleting just cache.db does not solve the problem. I tried moving the whole .guayadeque and importing one music path and it works fine, but I would have to redo all my configurations (radios, podcasts, layout, etc). Not a big deal, I can redo it, but let me know if you want me to send you anything to investigate.


Yes please if you can send me the guayadeque.db and .conf files to try to see the problem and figure out the solution

Thanks

----------


## rotwang888

> Can you try with revision 717 to see if that solves the problem?
> 
> Thanks


After updating the right-click "add to playlist" works perfectly, and this is how I would normally build a playlist, so I'm very happy.  But dragging an item into a static list still freezes the player.  Here is a bt.


```
#0  0x0000000000539ae5 in operator[] (this=0x1df3400, 
    row=<value optimized out>, col=<value optimized out>)
    at /home/craig/guayadeque/src/DbLibrary.h:95
#1  guSoListBox::OnGetItemText (this=0x1df3400, row=<value optimized out>, 
    col=<value optimized out>) at /home/craig/guayadeque/src/SoListBox.cpp:118
#2  0x0000000000577acf in guListViewClient::DoDrawItem (this=0x1df4200, dc=
    ..., rect=<value optimized out>, row=1940, col=4)
    at /home/craig/guayadeque/src/ListView.cpp:952
#3  0x000000000057b28c in guListViewClient::OnDrawItem (this=0x1df4200, dc=
    ..., rect=<value optimized out>, n=<value optimized out>)
    at /home/craig/guayadeque/src/ListView.cpp:986
#4  0x00000000005765ac in guListViewClient::OnPaint (this=0x1df4200, 
    event=<value optimized out>) at /home/craig/guayadeque/src/ListView.cpp:928
#5  0x00000030c6cf2070 in wxEvtHandler::ProcessEventIfMatches(wxEventTableEntryBase const&, wxEvtHandler*, wxEvent&) () from /usr/lib64/libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0
#6  0x00000030c6cf3034 in wxEventHashTable::HandleEvent(wxEvent&, wxEvtHandler*) () from /usr/lib64/libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0
#7  0x00000030c6cf3117 in wxEvtHandler::ProcessEvent(wxEvent&) ()
   from /usr/lib64/libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0
#8  0x0000003946dfa395 in wxWindow::GtkSendPaintEvents() ()
   from /usr/lib64/libwx_gtk2u_core-2.8.so.0
#9  0x0000003946dfa888 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/libwx_gtk2u_core-2.8.so.0
#10 0x0000003942953a33 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0
---Type <return> to continue, or q <return> to quit---
#11 0x0000003d79c0ba8e in g_closure_invoke () from /lib64/libgobject-2.0.so.0
#12 0x0000003d79c20ec3 in ?? () from /lib64/libgobject-2.0.so.0
#13 0x0000003d79c220ec in g_signal_emit_valist ()
   from /lib64/libgobject-2.0.so.0
#14 0x0000003d79c227a3 in g_signal_emit () from /lib64/libgobject-2.0.so.0
#15 0x0000003942a7620f in ?? () from /usr/lib64/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0
#16 0x000000394294bbec in gtk_main_do_event ()
   from /usr/lib64/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0
#17 0x0000003943042faa in ?? () from /usr/lib64/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0
#18 0x0000003943042f57 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0
#19 0x0000003943042f57 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0
#20 0x0000003943042f57 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0
#21 0x0000003943042f57 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0
#22 0x0000003943042f57 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0
#23 0x0000003943042f57 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0
#24 0x0000003943042f57 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0
#25 0x0000003943042f57 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0
#26 0x0000003943042f57 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0
#27 0x0000003943042f57 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0
#28 0x0000003943042f57 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0
#29 0x0000003943042f57 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0
#30 0x0000003943042f57 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0
#31 0x0000003943042f57 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0
---Type <return> to continue, or q <return> to quit---
#32 0x000000394303fa6b in ?? () from /usr/lib64/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0
#33 0x00000039430445c1 in gdk_window_process_all_updates ()
   from /usr/lib64/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0
#34 0x0000003943044629 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0
#35 0x000000394301d2a6 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0
#36 0x0000003d7983920e in g_main_context_dispatch ()
   from /lib64/libglib-2.0.so.0
#37 0x0000003d7983cbf8 in ?? () from /lib64/libglib-2.0.so.0
#38 0x0000003d7983d045 in g_main_loop_run () from /lib64/libglib-2.0.so.0
#39 0x000000394294be07 in gtk_main () from /usr/lib64/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0
#40 0x0000003946de5c58 in wxEventLoop::Run() ()
   from /usr/lib64/libwx_gtk2u_core-2.8.so.0
#41 0x0000003946e6e9eb in wxAppBase::MainLoop() ()
   from /usr/lib64/libwx_gtk2u_core-2.8.so.0
#42 0x00000030c6c97abc in wxEntry(int&, wchar_t**) ()
   from /usr/lib64/libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0
#43 0x00000000004e4412 in main (argc=1, argv=<value optimized out>)
    at /home/craig/guayadeque/src/MainApp.cpp:35
```

----------


## rotwang888

> I added two tracks and deleted them both. Then added other three tracks. Played one of the missin gone and got the 'Resource not found' error. Then double clicked one existing and it was played fine. I cant reproduce what you said.
> Please can you add more details?


The problem is not with double clicking another track but with trying to advance to the next track(s) with the next button. I guess since It doesn't seem to cause the player any other problems now, it's not really a bug.  It's just that after the "not found" error I had in my mind that the list was still "playing" and the next button should play the next track.  But it's just stopped.  So nevermind.  But I do think it's unexpected behavior.  I'd expect the list to continue playing the next valid track and just have the error message for informational purposes.

----------


## Dakra

> Can you check with revision 718 to see if this fixes the problem with playcount ?
> 
> About Smart Play Lists using other Playlists I will take a look
> 
> Thanks


I reinstalled it with revision 723. Playcount increments when more than half the track is played, but the display does not update automatically. I need to click on a column title to force a refresh. This only works in the Library tab, when I click on a column title in a dynamic playlist, nothing happens so the display cannot be refreshed.

I hope I am understandable! In short the playcount is updated but not the display.  :Razz: 

I have also tried Last.fm scrobbling, it works but Guayadeque sends my tracks even if I skip them after a few seconds, it would be nice if I could choose when to scrobble or just set a longer delay before scrobbling (after 50% for example).

Thank you.

----------


## kruykaze

Lately http://66.90.91.59/hardradio4.aac shows only the title and not the artist in the player.But it shows both when you hover over the tray icon.

----------


## anonbeat

> I've been having a problem lately. When a playlist finished it adds always the same 2 songs over and over. I cannot make it choose other songs. This happens only on my desktop, on my laptop (with the same library) it works fine. It's curious that both songs have a 5-star rating.


I already sent you what was your problem by email. You have set as Allow filter a playlist with only two tracks.

----------


## anonbeat

> Lately http://66.90.91.59/hardradio4.aac shows only the title and not the artist in the player.But it shows both when you hover over the tray icon.


Thank you for your bug report. Its fixed in svn 725

----------


## lookslikepat

Yepp, this is by far the best player I've found on Ubuntu for my 6000+ Flac collection. Stable, fast, low memory comsumption, Podcasts work well, as does Radio.

My only complaint (but I'm sure this will be fixed later) is that ReplayGain (which seems to work well for MP3's) isn't working for FLAC-files.

Anyone here have any news on that?

--------------
After testing it now for 2 weeks, I havn't found anything else wrong with it, except that some radiostreams seem to ttly crash the program. I thought it was due to Caps in the URI, but it seems that you have to play a working stream first, and Then play the unstable one.

----------


## anonbeat

> Yepp, this is by far the best player I've found on Ubuntu for my 6000+ Flac collection. Stable, fast, low memory comsumption, Podcasts work well, as does Radio.
> 
> My only complaint (but I'm sure this will be fixed later) is that ReplayGain (which seems to work well for MP3's) isn't working for FLAC-files.
> 
> Anyone here have any news on that?
> 
> --------------
> After testing it now for 2 weeks, I havn't found anything else wrong with it, except that some radiostreams seem to ttly crash the program. I thought it was due to Caps in the URI, but it seems that you have to play a working stream first, and Then play the unstable one.


What version are you running ? The flac replaygain have been fixed a few revisions back and should be working now. 

About radiostreams crash can you check if it was mms ones? mms ones have a gstreamer bug. I posted about it.

Found the post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...ms#post8879118

Thanks for testing and helping

----------


## eltama

> I already sent you what was your problem by email. You have set as Allow filter a playlist with only two tracks.


My bad! Thanks a lot.

----------


## eltama

If I try to play the radio http://player.services.digitar.net/files/si/si.asx, Guayadeque eats all resources and I have to kill the process.

The radio seems to be having problems since it doesn't work on other players either, but anyway Guayadeque shouldn't hang.

----------


## anonbeat

> If I try to play the radio http://player.services.digitar.net/files/si/si.asx, Guayadeque eats all resources and I have to kill the process.
> 
> The radio seems to be having problems since it doesn't work on other players either, but anyway Guayadeque shouldn't hang.


This is a mms radio. Its affected by a gstreamer mms bug. See my previous post

----------


## Chikitulfo

Hey anonbeat!
Just discovered Guayadeque and I have to say I love it!!
This is the best music player I have found so far!

Just one Suggestion: ¿En español no debería poner biblioteca en puesto de librería? Es que cada vez que lo veo me suena rarísimo...

----------


## anonbeat

> Hey anonbeat!
> Just discovered Guayadeque and I have to say I love it!!
> This is the best music player I have found so far!
> 
> Just one Suggestion: ¿En español no debería poner biblioteca en puesto de librería? Es que cada vez que lo veo me suena rarísimo...


Thanks. You are right! 'Biblioteca' sounds better. Thanks

----------


## rotave

> What version are you running? This was fixed Can you run it from console and post me the console output when playing that file?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Edit: Just tried with # in directory name and its playing fine. This was fixed in svn not too long ago. Can you be sure you are running latest svn version and check again?


I can't drag files with the # symbol from the library to the now playing list; they just disappear when I drop them in there. The files will play if I double click on them from the library though. 

Plus I don't know if this has been mentioned or not but in my library I have an artist who's name is spelled like this aBCD. Instead of being in alphabetical order in the library they (and others) appears at the bottom of the library out of alphabetical order.

----------


## eltama

> This is a mms radio. Its affected by a gstreamer mms bug. See my previous post


Ah OK, sorry.

----------


## eltama

I noticed that many lyrics are not retrieved from lyrc.com.ar, but if you go the site you can find them.

For instance, if I look for Andrés Calamaro - La parte de adelante, lyrc.com.ar in Guayadeque does not find the lyric, but if you go to the site you can find it.

----------


## Chikitulfo

> Thanks. You are right! 'Biblioteca' sounds better. Thanks


Or perhaps, 'Colección' or 'Colección de Música', since biblioteca is only referred to books.

----------


## Ausmosis

Not sure whether its been mentioned but will you implement the DAAP protocol? 

This player is just awesome.

----------


## anonbeat

> Not sure whether its been mentioned but will you implement the DAAP protocol? 
> 
> This player is just awesome.


Yes it have been mentioned a few times... Thank you for your help.

DAAP will be added in future releases.

----------


## anonbeat

> I noticed that many lyrics are not retrieved from lyrc.com.ar, but if you go the site you can find them.
> 
> For instance, if I look for Andrés Calamaro - La parte de adelante, lyrc.com.ar in Guayadeque does not find the lyric, but if you go to the site you can find it.


Can you try with revision 727. It should be better using lyrc.com.ar

Thanks

----------


## anonbeat

> I reinstalled it with revision 723. Playcount increments when more than half the track is played, but the display does not update automatically. I need to click on a column title to force a refresh. This only works in the Library tab, when I click on a column title in a dynamic playlist, nothing happens so the display cannot be refreshed.
> 
> I hope I am understandable! In short the playcount is updated but not the display. 
> 
> I have also tried Last.fm scrobbling, it works but Guayadeque sends my tracks even if I skip them after a few seconds, it would be nice if I could choose when to scrobble or just set a longer delay before scrobbling (after 50% for example).
> 
> Thank you.


Yes you are right. I understood and will try to fix before 0.2.5 comes out. 
About last.fm there are two informations. One is now playing which is just informative and is what you see updated inmediatelly in last.fm as soon as you start playing a track. If you play another track the information is sent with the new track info. 

The Scrobbling is done once the track have finished playing and only if played at least half of the length.

Thank you for your help

----------


## cairnzi

hi, not a bad music player at-all, but just one question.... how do i remove it? tried apt-get Etc. but couldnt find package? many thanks.

----------


## anonbeat

> hi, not a bad music player at-all, but just one question.... how do i remove it? tried apt-get Etc. but couldnt find package? many thanks.


It depends on how you installed it. If was installed from ppa 


```
sudo dpkg -r guayadeque-svn
```

if it was from svn


```
cd guayadeque
sudo make uninstall
```


Thanks

----------


## The Shade

Crash at startup. svn revision 727. Kubuntu Karmic, KDE4.4. All dependancies in post #1 are installed. Complitation returned some "defined but not used" warnings, but nothing that seemed wrong.

The main Window appears for a fraction of second and then disappeaars.

This is my first (at least with gdb) time debugging software, so I am not surprised if I did something compleately wrong.

"Ei leia teemamootorit otsingurajalt" means something like "theme engine not found from path" (Estonian)



```
andres@andres:~$ guayadeque
18:44:53: Deleted stale lock file '/home/andres/.guayadeque/.guayadeque-andres'.

(guayadeque:12097): Gtk-WARNING **: Ei leia teemamootorit otsingurajalt 'module_path': "murrine",

(guayadeque:12097): Gtk-WARNING **: Ei leia teemamootorit otsingurajalt 'module_path': "murrine",
18:44:53: Initialized locale ( et_EE )
18:44:53: Library Db Version 11
18:44:53: Library Paths: 
18:44:53: 000003FB
18:44:53: Error: Could not find a valid audiosink

(guayadeque:12097): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: invalid unclassed pointer in cast to `GObject'

(guayadeque:12097): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_get: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

(guayadeque:12097): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: invalid unclassed pointer in cast to `GObject'

(guayadeque:12097): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_set: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

(guayadeque:12097): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: invalid unclassed pointer in cast to `GObject'

(guayadeque:12097): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_set: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed
Segmentation fault 
andres@andres:~$ gdb guayadeque
GNU gdb (GDB) 7.0-ubuntu
Copyright (C) 2009 Free Software Foundation, Inc.
License GPLv3+: GNU GPL version 3 or later <http://gnu.org/licenses/gpl.html>
This is free software: you are free to change and redistribute it.
There is NO WARRANTY, to the extent permitted by law.  Type "show copying"
and "show warranty" for details.
This GDB was configured as "i486-linux-gnu".
For bug reporting instructions, please see:
<http://www.gnu.org/software/gdb/bugs/>...
Reading symbols from /usr/bin/guayadeque...done.
(gdb) start
Temporary breakpoint 1 at 0x81440f3
Starting program: /usr/bin/guayadeque 
[Thread debugging using libthread_db enabled]

Temporary breakpoint 1, 0x081440f3 in main ()
(gdb) continue
Continuing.
18:41:22: Deleted stale lock file '/home/andres/.guayadeque/.guayadeque-andres'.

(guayadeque:12056): Gtk-WARNING **: Ei leia teemamootorit otsingurajalt 'module_path': "murrine",

(guayadeque:12056): Gtk-WARNING **: Ei leia teemamootorit otsingurajalt 'module_path': "murrine",
18:41:22: Initialized locale ( et_EE )
[New Thread 0xb7d60b70 (LWP 12059)]
[Thread 0xb7d60b70 (LWP 12059) exited]
18:41:22: Library Db Version 11
18:41:22: Library Paths: 
18:41:22: 000003FB
18:41:22: Error: Could not find a valid audiosink

(guayadeque:12056): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: invalid unclassed pointer in cast to `GObject'

(guayadeque:12056): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_get: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

(guayadeque:12056): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: invalid unclassed pointer in cast to `GObject'

(guayadeque:12056): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_set: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

(guayadeque:12056): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: invalid unclassed pointer in cast to `GObject'                                                                                                 
                                                                                                                                                                                            
(guayadeque:12056): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_set: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed                                                                                         
[New Thread 0xb7d60b70 (LWP 12061)]                                                                                                                                                         
[Thread 0xb7d60b70 (LWP 12061) exited]                                                                                                                                                      
[New Thread 0xb7d60b70 (LWP 12062)]                                                                                                                                                         
[Thread 0xb7d60b70 (LWP 12062) exited]                                                                                                                                                      
[New Thread 0xb7d60b70 (LWP 12063)]                                                                                                                                                         
                                                                                                                                                                                            
Program received signal SIGSEGV, Segmentation fault.                                                                                                                                        
0x08163a09 in guMediaCtrl::GetState() ()                                                                                                                                                    
(gdb) continue                                                                                                                                                                              
Continuing.                                                                                                                                                                                 
[Thread 0xb7d60b70 (LWP 12063) exited]                                                                                                                                                      
                                                                                                                                                                                            
Program terminated with signal SIGSEGV, Segmentation fault.                                                                                                                                 
The program no longer exists.                                                                                                                                                               
(gdb)
```

----------


## cairnzi

@ anonbeat, much appreciated mate.

----------


## BFG

Hey Anonbeat.  Thanks for the the responses.  :Smile: 




> * Right now in the PLaylists tab you have static playlists. If you right click over it you can import a playlist. This is the way you can add playlists. Its supported m3u, pls, xspf and asx.


Ah! Yes, I had seen that and tried it, but my m3u's wouldn't import. I assumed it was something other that I expected.  But you've confirmed it,

So I did some testing to find out why my playlists didn't import.  It seems, that it will only import m3u with forward slash. This is fine I think, I had some old playlists made by WMP which has backslash in the path, and my previous test was with these. 

So I can change the playlists no problem.  I only mention it for your future documentation.

----------


## BFG

Playing some music, and some more testing.  I've now installed it on a Mac Mini running 9.10.  It works nicely with all the keyboard controls  :Smile: 

I have one album which has DRM on it.  Other players ignore it, Guayadeque today tried to play one of these tracks at random and got a gstreamer error as expected.  Guayadeque stopped.

It would be nice to just skip the track and go to the next one in the list, without needing my attention to keep playing.

Is there a setting somewhere?  :Smile:

----------


## eltama

> Can you try with revision 727. It should be better using lyrc.com.ar
> 
> Thanks


It works fine now. Thanks!

----------


## anonbeat

> Crash at startup. svn revision 727. Kubuntu Karmic, KDE4.4. All dependancies in post #1 are installed. Complitation returned some "defined but not used" warnings, but nothing that seemed wrong.
> 
> The main Window appears for a fraction of second and then disappeaars.
> 
> This is my first (at least with gdb) time debugging software, so I am not surprised if I did something compleately wrong.
> 
> "Ei leia teemamootorit otsingurajalt" means something like "theme engine not found from path" (Estonian)
> 
> 
> ...


Im not sure what you are missing but for what I have seen you need to install gstreamer-plugins-good and gstreamer-plugins-base. You will need to install other gstreamer plugins to support different audio formats. Not sure if that is everything you need.

Thanks for checking guayadeque

----------


## anonbeat

> Playing some music, and some more testing.  I've now installed it on a Mac Mini running 9.10.  It works nicely with all the keyboard controls 
> 
> I have one album which has DRM on it.  Other players ignore it, Guayadeque today tried to play one of these tracks at random and got a gstreamer error as expected.  Guayadeque stopped.
> 
> It would be nice to just skip the track and go to the next one in the list, without needing my attention to keep playing.
> 
> Is there a setting somewhere?


That is an issue I will need to take a look at to continue with next track. I dont like the idea of a message box. I will try to direct that messages to the notify system, but this once its added.

----------


## anonbeat

> I can't drag files with the # symbol from the library to the now playing list; they just disappear when I drop them in there. The files will play if I double click on them from the library though. 
> 
> Plus I don't know if this has been mentioned or not but in my library I have an artist who's name is spelled like this aBCD. Instead of being in alphabetical order in the library they (and others) appears at the bottom of the library out of alphabetical order.


I confirmed this. Its a bug in the wxWidgets drag n drop support. I have created a bug report for them but they are very slow fixing issues  :Sad: 

For now I have wrote a workaround in revision 728 that should fix the problem. 

Thanks for the bug report

----------


## anonbeat

> Hi, Guayadeque won't seem to play files that include a # symbol in the path. For example, I have a directory called /home/kitserve/music/cop-out_#7/ on my computer, all of the music files in it appear in the library but when I try to play them nothing happens.  Sorry if this has already been reported, I couldn't find it on the bug tracker.


If the issue was during drag and drop operations it should be working now. See post above.

Thanks

----------


## anonbeat

ppa have been updated to 728

Thanks

----------


## kruykaze

Can we get a "stop after current track" option?
Thanks.

----------


## Uncle Spellbinder

I gotta say that I'm having no issues on Lucid at all the past several days. Been updating SVN and playing music. 

By the way. I'm really loving the "download cover art" option. My only suggestion would be to have it defaulted to save as "folder.jpg" as oppsed to "cover.jpg". Nearly all programs I've run across (including the many in Windows) recognize _folder_ and not _cover_.

----------


## VastOne

It appears as if the CD Icon size has been increased...

It looks great!

Really helps me with this monster sized monitor I have

Thanks Anonbeat!

----------


## VastOne

With less than 4 hours to go Mrmotinjo Icon # 12 has a 3 vote lead over his other icon # 11.

Polling stops at Midnight tonight CST

----------


## VastOne

> I gotta say that I'm having no issues on Lucid at all the past several days. Been updating SVN and playing music.


Good to know as I am going into full test mode this weekend. I assume there are no issues with any of the components of G-Que and its dependants?

----------


## Regenweald

I have not updated in a few days but have yet to run into any problems at all, admittedly i have not been testing heavily and just enjoying my collection using random select (which played song that i didn't know/forgot that i had)on to my actual question, are you looking into monochrome support for the taskbar icon ?

----------


## VastOne

Poll results are now final with Mrmotijo's the clear winner

Icon 1 by dichtbijzee <1%  (5 votes)
Icon 2 by dichtbijzee <1% (3 votes)
Icon 3 by hojgaard 3% (56 votes)
Icon 4 by hojgaard 5% (83 votes)
Icon 5 by hojgaard 4% (67 votes)
Icon 6 by hojgaard 5% (87 votes)
Icon 7 by hojgaard 11% (189 votes)
Icon 8 by DanRabbit 5% (94 votes)
Icon 9 by Islington 11% (201 votes)
Icon 10 by MaXeR 1% (24 votes)
Icon 11 by Mrmotinjo 25% (441 votes)
Icon 12 by Mrmotinjo 25% (444 votes)
Icon 13 by Rotave 5% (85 votes)

Thank you to all of the artists!

Thanks to all who voted and participated

Thanks go to OMG! for hosting the poll and the great work they did

----------


## anonbeat

> After updating the right-click "add to playlist" works perfectly, and this is how I would normally build a playlist, so I'm very happy.  But dragging an item into a static list still freezes the player.  Here is a bt.
> 
> 
> ```
> #0  0x0000000000539ae5 in operator[] (this=0x1df3400, 
>     row=<value optimized out>, col=<value optimized out>)
>     at /home/craig/guayadeque/src/DbLibrary.h:95
> #1  guSoListBox::OnGetItemText (this=0x1df3400, row=<value optimized out>, 
>     col=<value optimized out>) at /home/craig/guayadeque/src/SoListBox.cpp:118
> ...


Can you please try with revision 729 to see if that fixes it ?

Thanks a lot for your bug report.

----------


## fullofbeans

> THANK YOU, THANK YOU.. and THANK YOU!!
> 
> I Love this player!! One of the main reasons I moved to Ubuntu from Windows was because of Amarok, (I had used Ubuntu a few years ago and loved that player) but the current version crashes and causes issues.. even after an upgrade.. I installed this player a couple of weeks ago.. and it is the best thing ever..!!! 
> 
> Thanks!


I love this player keep doing what you are doing great job

----------


## pickarooney

I got this installed with no problems on Jaunty - thanks very much for the tips above  :Smile: 

First impressions are very good. Given that it's in active development and my current player (amarok 1.4) is not, I will quite likely change over to it once I've given it a good once-over and compared the two.

I quite like the name but seem to be in the minority. A possible alternative would be 'Canary' which would retain the link with your homeland and at the same time incorporate a musical element - although it is a bit similar to 'songbird'.

A new icon is a must, IMO and maybe some skins, but these are very minor issues.

Keep up the good work!


edit: I've just seen above that new icons have been proposed

----------


## rotwang888

> Can you please try with revision 729 to see if that fixes it ?
> 
> Thanks a lot for your bug report.


 It's working great.  Thank you sir.

----------


## skymera

Might check this out  :Smile: 

Just a few questions:

- Is this still under development?
- How does it compare to Rhythmbox?
- How does it compare to Banshee?  :Smile: 
- How good is the GTK integration?
- What is the memory and CPU footprints like?

- How is Guayadeque pronounced?

----------


## VastOne

> Might check this out 
> 
> Just a few questions:
> 
> - Is this still under development?
> - How does it compare to Rhythmbox?
> - How does it compare to Banshee? 
> - How good is the GTK integration?
> - What is the memory and CPU footprints like?
> ...


These are answered all through this thread... A long read so perhaps the best thing is to run it and check for your self. I will say that before I found G-Que I ran all of what you have asked about and now none.  Right now I am running it playing a song and only 37.8 MiB in use according to System Monitor

It is under development by anonbeat who is hands on with immediate bug fixes for now. He is focusing on the next revision with changes based on requests he got from here. He is also open to any changes we suggest.

Try it, many have and are quite happy....

Welcome!

----------


## Uncle Spellbinder

*- Is this still under development?*
Yes. Hence this test thread. The developer, anonbeat, is excellent at keeping things up-to-date, listening to (and implementing) suggestions and taking care of bug reports. 
*- How does it compare to Rhythmbox?*
In my view, far superior as far as a general purpose music player. Without a doubt, Guayadeque handles large libraries better than any player I've used. Guayadeque has a wicked fast search function and the ability to add more than one folder to your library. Excellent for those with large music collections such as myself (143,000+ files)
*- How does it compare to Banshee?* 
See above
*- How good is the GTK integration?*
In my experience, excellent
*- What is the memory and CPU footprints like?*
pretty low in my usage.
*- How is Guayadeque pronounced?*
I believe as such: GWHY-UH-DECK-AY


A couple of images from the last couple weeks. Click images to enlarge:

*On Ubuntu 10.04 Alpha 3*


*On Ubuntu 9.10*


*My library size as of 5 March,2010*

----------


## rotwang888

AND the mouse wheel now works on the seekbar!  Yee-haw!! Thanks!

----------


## VastOne

> AND the mouse wheel now works on the seekbar!  Yee-haw!! Thanks!


That is sweet!

----------


## TJUndead

anonbeat, do you have plans to integrate the new Ubuntu Music Store service on Guayadeque?

----------


## anonbeat

> anonbeat, do you have plans to integrate the new Ubuntu Music Store service on Guayadeque?


I guess I answered this already. Yes if its possible i will add it but before that there are other things with higher priority like file browser, stream ripping, cross fading, etc
Thanks

----------


## anonbeat

> It's working great.  Thank you sir.


Great!! this was hard to catch

----------


## anonbeat

> Can we get a "stop after current track" option?
> Thanks.


Yes but after 0.2.5 is out.

----------


## anonbeat

> I gotta say that I'm having no issues on Lucid at all the past several days. Been updating SVN and playing music. 
> 
> By the way. I'm really loving the "download cover art" option. My only suggestion would be to have it defaulted to save as "folder.jpg" as oppsed to "cover.jpg". Nearly all programs I've run across (including the many in Windows) recognize _folder_ and not _cover_.


In next version the downloaded cover will be named with the first name you have to search for it. Configurable in Preferences -> Library

Sweet that its working fine in lucid.

Thanks

----------


## eltama

> *- How is Guayadeque pronounced?*
> I believe as such: GWHY-UH-DECK-AY


Actually (in Spanish) it is more like WAUA-IA-DE-KE.
By the way, I really like the suggestions of calling it Canary.

----------


## anonbeat

> I reinstalled it with revision 723. Playcount increments when more than half the track is played, but the display does not update automatically. I need to click on a column title to force a refresh. This only works in the Library tab, when I click on a column title in a dynamic playlist, nothing happens so the display cannot be refreshed.
> 
> I hope I am understandable! In short the playcount is updated but not the display. 
> 
> I have also tried Last.fm scrobbling, it works but Guayadeque sends my tracks even if I skip them after a few seconds, it would be nice if I could choose when to scrobble or just set a longer delay before scrobbling (after 50% for example).
> 
> Thank you.


Could you please update to revision 732 and check if that is working now ?

Thanks

----------


## anonbeat

* Added 2010-03-07 :*

  * Tracks changes propagates thought the playlist, library, current track, etc
  * The player slider handles wheel events
  * Player title, artist or album now scrolls when put the mouse over it if needed
  * Fixed bug saving tracks to playlist.
  * Fixed bugs only seen in fedora while dragging tracks to playlist.

----------


## kruykaze

> * Added 2010-03-07 :*
> 
>   * Tracks changes propagates thought the playlist, library, current track, etc
>   * The player slider handles wheel events
>   * Player title, artist or album now scrolls when put the mouse over it if needed
>   * Fixed bug saving tracks to playlist.
>   * Fixed bugs only seen in fedora while dragging tracks to playlist.


Nice! When are we gonna get the new icon we voted on  :Smile:

----------


## pickarooney

Has anyone made a FAQ or buglist yet? It's going to get very difficult to search for answers in the thread as this app gains popularity. 

Is there a crossfader, by the way? I haven't found it.

----------


## anonbeat

> Has anyone made a FAQ or buglist yet? It's going to get very difficult to search for answers in the thread as this app gains popularity. 
> 
> Is there a crossfader, by the way? I haven't found it.


The crossfade is planned for the next release.

You are right about keep a list of bugs and feature requests. The list is worked on but its very hard to maintain. This is the main reason why after the 0.2.5 release all bugs and feature requests will need to be added to sourceforge project page. But I want to continue with the thread giving help and read all your comments, suggestions, fedback, etc in the forum.

Thanks for your interest

----------


## anonbeat

> Nice! When are we gonna get the new icon we voted on


Its up in revision 735

----------


## anonbeat

*The New Icon + The New Splash are now in the svn version.*

There is not bug that I know of currently. Please test the latest changes and let me know if something is wrong. If nothing found 0.2.5 will be released in a few days.

Thanks all for your help

----------


## VastOne

Just updated to 735 and the new Icons are AWESOME!

Thank you Mrmotinjo and anonbeat

Very very Cool

----------


## kruykaze

> *The New Icon + The New Splash are now in the svn version.*
> 
> There is not bug that I know of currently. Please test the latest changes and let me know if something is wrong. If nothing found 0.2.5 will be released in a few days.
> 
> Thanks all for your help


As soon as this hits the PPA i'm switching from svn i'm too lazy  :Very Happy:

----------


## pickarooney

> Just updated to 735 and the new Icons are AWESOME!
> 
> Thank you Mrmotinjo and anonbeat
> 
> Very very Cool


I do like the icon, but is there any chance of a larger/scalable version? It looks a little zoomed/sretched in my dock.

----------


## anonbeat

> As soon as this hits the PPA i'm switching from svn i'm too lazy


PPA is updated to 732

----------


## skymera

I liked this app very much.

A few things:

- The panel on the left which includes the media controls and song name, is there a way to get it up the top, like in Rhythmbox?

- Can you also reduce the font size for the song name that appears in that panel, or is there an option to?

- Is it also possible for the song playing to be highlighted in the library view?

----------


## pickarooney

Can a button be added to empty the playlist?

Found the menu item!

2nd Q - any reason why the last.fm activation check box is disabled for me?

----------


## Pifilatakanemu

> 2nd Q - any reason why the last.fm activation check box is disabled for me?



Put in your login data, then it should be markable.

----------


## Pifilatakanemu

> Just updated to 735 and the new Icons are AWESOME!
> 
> Thank you Mrmotinjo and anonbeat
> 
> Very very Cool


Any reason why I do not see the new icon after updating the svn?

----------


## Uncle Spellbinder

> Any reason why I do not see the new icon after updating the svn?


I just updated to 735 and the new icon shows in my panel just fine. Try _sudo killall gnome-panel_ in terminal. That should refresh the panel.



Thanks annon!

----------


## Uncle Spellbinder

> *The New Icon + The New Splash are now in the svn version.*
> 
> There is not bug that I know of currently. Please test the latest changes and let me know if something is wrong. If nothing found 0.2.5 will be released in a few days.
> 
> Thanks all for your help


I never use the splash for any app. If there is an option to turn it off, I do. Just my preference. But in the interest of testing I enabled it...

Don't know if this is a bug or not, but for me the new splash shows up _after_ Guayadeque is loaded and on screen. Isn't the splash suppose to load immediately while the app itself starts?

Anyone else seeing this with the updated SVN version 735?

----------


## Pifilatakanemu

> Try _sudo killall gnome-panel_ in terminal.




I did so, no change..

----------


## Dakra

> Yes you are right. I understood and will try to fix before 0.2.5 comes out. 
> About last.fm there are two informations. One is now playing which is just informative and is what you see updated inmediatelly in last.fm as soon as you start playing a track. If you play another track the information is sent with the new track info. 
> 
> The Scrobbling is done once the track have finished playing and only if played at least half of the length.
> 
> Thank you for your help


Hi, I have installed svn 735 (completely removed old version and config files) on lucid. The play count is well updated now both in library and playlist, though I noticed there is no update for the last track if I stop playing (even after 50%). But when I start playing another track, the display is well updated.

I had an issue when creating a dynamic playlist. I have 4329 tracks in my Library. I created a dynamic playlist with 2 filters:
- Rating at least 4 stars
- Play Count at most 1
and 2 options:
- Add tracks on any criteria checked
- Sort By Artist
As a result, Guayadeque used all the memory and swap available. Here's a screen capture with System Monitor:
http://www.drkdidel.be/images/guayadeque_bug.jpg

I like the overall look, especially the design of the tabs. Also, can you tell me where are the playlists on the drive? I checked the .Guayadeque folder and didn't see them. I was trying to manually delete the dynamic playlist created above.

----------


## Dakra

> I never use the splash for any app. If there is an option to turn it off, I do. Just my preference. But in the interest of testing I enabled it...
> 
> Don't know if this is a bug or not, but for me the new splash shows up _after_ Guayadeque is loaded and on screen. Isn't the splash suppose to load immediately while the app itself starts?
> 
> Anyone else seeing this with the updated SVN version 735?


You are right, I have the same behaviour here.

----------


## Uncle Spellbinder

> I did so, no change..


Don't know what else to do. If you have SVN 735, you have the new icon. Maybe anonbeat can clear this up.

----------


## Pifilatakanemu

> You are right, I have the same behaviour here.



Same for me. Guayadeque is just to fast.  :Wink: 

Anyway, I hate splash screens, too.  Deactivating it as a standard setting would be one more point to recommend Guayadeque.

----------


## Pifilatakanemu

> *Update from svn*
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> cd guayadeque
> svn update
> make
> ```



Ok, perhaps you should add 
*sudo make install*
for newbies like me  :Wink:

----------


## Uncle Spellbinder

I do the following:



```
cd guayadeque

svn update

make clean

sudo make install
```

----------


## Uncle Spellbinder

Screen-cast of splash screen being delayed:

link: http://img691.imageshack.us/img691/9374/17809508.gif

----------


## skymera

Hey that's much nicer  :Very Happy: 

I'm using the PPA, so 732 here.

btw, that took an awfully long time to start O.o

Is there an option to donate to this project? 
It's been a while since i found a good music player, especially one that supports large albums well.
I feel this has real potential  :Very Happy:

----------


## The Shade

I solved my issue with gstreamer (the installation of good plugins had failed for some reason). I really like the player and I am translating it into Estonian right now. There are many strings that cannot be translated using launchpad. Could this be fixed somehow?

----------


## skymera

Is it also possible to play randomly straight from the Library rather than adding a selection of songs to a playlist?

This is really annoying. >-<

----------


## VastOne

> Screen-cast of splash screen being delayed:
> 
> link: http://img691.imageshack.us/img691/9374/17809508.gif


Awesome background

----------


## nothingspecial

Go library > preferences and use the playback tab

Check the top box "Play random track when playlist is empty"

----------


## anonbeat

> Hey that's much nicer 
> 
> I'm using the PPA, so 732 here.
> 
> btw, that took an awfully long time to start O.o
> 
> Is there an option to donate to this project? 
> It's been a while since i found a good music player, especially one that supports large albums well.
> I feel this has real potential


At the sourceforge page you can donate. I will apreciate it. With donations I plan to buy the ipod to do the ipod support.

Thanks for your help

----------


## anonbeat

> I solved my issue with gstreamer (the installation of good plugins had failed for some reason). I really like the player and I am translating it into Estonian right now. There are many strings that cannot be translated using launchpad. Could this be fixed somehow?


dont use launchpad for this. Could you use just poedit or gtranslator using the template located in po/guayadeque.pot ?

----------


## anonbeat

> Is it also possible to play randomly straight from the Library rather than adding a selection of songs to a playlist?
> 
> This is really annoying. >-<


leave the empty playlist and dont enable 'Smart Play'. Be sure you have 'Add random tracks when empty playlist'

You can configure when the tracks will be added and how many in the playback pane from preferences.

----------


## nothingspecial

> At the sourceforge page you can donate. I will apreciate it. With donations I plan to buy the ipod to do the ipod support.
> 
> Thanks for your help


In my opinion, iPod support is going to ruin this player.

Feel free to ignore my suggestion but apple keep messing with their iPods to make it more difficult and I would rather you focused on making this (as it already is) the greatest linux music player.

If you must, have a look at libgpod. Unfortunately different iPods behave differently. I would hate for you to have to keep up with the latest ipod developments at the expense of this fantastic player.

On the other hand, if you can do it, without sacrificing what already makes guayadeque great then I am in more awe of you than I already am ---- (if that makes sense)

----------


## skymera

> In my opinion, iPod support is going to ruin this player.
> 
> Feel free to ignore my suggestion but apple keep messing with their iPods to make it more difficult and I would rather you focused on making this (as it already is) the greatest linux music player.
> 
> If you must, have a look at libgpod. Unfortunately different iPods behave differently. I would hate for you to have to keep up with the latest ipod developments at the expense of this fantastic player.
> 
> On the other hand, if you can do it, without sacrificing what already makes guayadeque great then I am in more awe of you than I already am ---- (if that makes sense)


'greed.

While i don't think iPod will _ruin_ the player, i do believe that it shouldn't be a priority.
Developing the UI and improving the program upon suggestions should be a priority.

If enough people nag for iPod support, then integrate it, though i'd not like anything purchased. I'd prefer to see a FOSS iPod implementation.

----------


## Uncle Spellbinder

> Screen-cast of splash screen being delayed:
> 
> link: http://img691.imageshack.us/img691/9374/17809508.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by VastOne
> 
> ...


Thanks.  :Very Happy: 

Are you seeing the same delay with the splash as several here (including myself) are seeing?

----------


## anonbeat

> Thanks. 
> 
> Are you seeing the same delay with the splash as several here (including myself) are seeing?


I can confirm this. I will fix it asap.

----------


## The Shade

I downloaded .po translations from launchpad and then chose "update from pot" file from poedit's catalog menu. It seems it worked, at least I have about 100 new strings and nothing seems to be missing. And it is much faster to translate using poedit, if you have a slow internet connection  :Wink:  Thanks.

----------


## sgwebb

I have upgraded and I am now running the latest version . and have the splash screen issue.. which is no big deal.. However after a re-scan of my library my folder which contains my "Aerosmith" discography is not getting picked up .. I have added it to the directory, even though it is in my music directory.. I have tried to drop and drag but that did not work..
is there a way to add a directory manually?


Another thing I have found is a lot of my songs are picking up a papa roach album cover.. not sure if this is a bug in the cover fetcher or the metadata in my library.. but thought I would mention it.


Thanks again for this Awesome Player..

----------


## Uncle Spellbinder

> I can confirm this. I will fix it asap.


Thanks, anonbeat.  :Wink:

----------


## pickarooney

(hopefully nobody say this idiotic post before I deleted it)

----------


## kruykaze

Now if we can get rid of these ugly close buttons or have them autohide  :Smile:

----------


## VastOne

> In my opinion, iPod support is going to ruin this player.
> 
> Feel free to ignore my suggestion but apple keep messing with their iPods to make it more difficult and I would rather you focused on making this (as it already is) the greatest linux music player.
> 
> If you must, have a look at libgpod. Unfortunately different iPods behave differently. I would hate for you to have to keep up with the latest ipod developments at the expense of this fantastic player.
> 
> On the other hand, if you can do it, without sacrificing what already makes guayadeque great then I am in more awe of you than I already am ---- (if that makes sense)


+1 

Could not have said it better.  I have never owned any thing Apple and consider them more "evil" than any other monolithic beast that is out there.

Those who own iPods will find their ways to update their equipment, it should not be the focus of any player, IMHO, but by other means developed by Apple or anyone else as a stand alone app.

That said, if an add on is created that does not diminish Guayadeque in ANY way, then more power to the creator!

----------


## VastOne

> I have upgraded and I am now running the latest version . and have the splash screen issue.. which is no big deal.. However after a re-scan of my library my folder which contains my "Aerosmith" discography is not getting picked up .. I have added it to the directory, even though it is in my music directory.. I have tried to drop and drag but that did not work..
> is there a way to add a directory manually?
> 
> 
> Another thing I have found is a lot of my songs are picking up a papa roach album cover.. not sure if this is a bug in the cover fetcher or the metadata in my library.. but thought I would mention it.
> 
> 
> Thanks again for this Awesome Player..


What type of files are these Aerosmith and have they been in your library before the upgrade?

You can add a directory by going to Library - Add Directory

----------


## kruykaze

I keep getting that pixel wide try icon.It's annoying as hell. :Brick wall:

----------


## VastOne

> I keep getting that pixel wide try icon.It's annoying as hell.


I do not know what you mean by this...

Can you provide a screen shot?

----------


## kruykaze

> I do not know what you mean by this...
> 
> Can you provide a screen shot?


This has been reported before.Here you go :

----------


## VastOne

> Thanks. 
> 
> Are you seeing the same delay with the splash as several here (including myself) are seeing?


I am not seeing this..

The splash screen comes up exactly the same time the app starts and then stays there for about 4 seconds...Which seems like good timing to show the info there.

----------


## VastOne

> This has been reported before.Here you go :


Thanks

Is that in your notification area, tray or somewhere within Guayadeque?

----------


## kruykaze

> Thanks
> 
> Is that in your notification area, tray or somewhere within Guayadeque?


notification area

----------


## VastOne

> notification area


I saw an issue earlier like this.  I turned off the notification area and then re-added it and it was fine from there... Give that a try if you have not already.

Just a thought...Mine was with a different app but it just started today after an update...

----------


## anonbeat

> Hi, I have installed svn 735 (completely removed old version and config files) on lucid. The play count is well updated now both in library and playlist, though I noticed there is no update for the last track if I stop playing (even after 50%). But when I start playing another track, the display is well updated.
> 
> I had an issue when creating a dynamic playlist. I have 4329 tracks in my Library. I created a dynamic playlist with 2 filters:
> - Rating at least 4 stars
> - Play Count at most 1
> and 2 options:
> - Add tracks on any criteria checked
> - Sort By Artist
> As a result, Guayadeque used all the memory and swap available. Here's a screen capture with System Monitor:
> ...


I want to take a look at your issue. As I cant reproduce it here,
can you send me your guayadeque.conf and guayadeque.db from ~/.guayadeque dir to my email anonbeat at gmail dot com ?

Thanks

----------


## anonbeat

> I never use the splash for any app. If there is an option to turn it off, I do. Just my preference. But in the interest of testing I enabled it...
> 
> Don't know if this is a bug or not, but for me the new splash shows up _after_ Guayadeque is loaded and on screen. Isn't the splash suppose to load immediately while the app itself starts?
> 
> Anyone else seeing this with the updated SVN version 735?


Could you please update to latest svn revision and try again?

Thanks

----------


## anonbeat

> Now if we can get rid of these ugly close buttons or have them autohide


Update to latest svn revision and put in your guayadeque.conf file into [General] section.
ShowPaneCloseButton=0

Thanks

----------


## Pifilatakanemu

Just in case you do net check the other thread:


It would be nice if there would be new images for the browser and the player for the standard "front/label" when there is none related to the song/album. Perhaps the designer of the new icon has an idea suiting his recent artwork?What about a "file structure" panel to search the collection via the folder structure?I'd love to be able to choose different colors for the highlighted titles etc. in Guayadeque. (My main ones suit my needs for Ubuntu but look rather odd in guayadeque.

What about "search as you type" in the library search? (I know it should work but it does not work in my case!)

----------


## anonbeat

> Just in case you do net check the other thread:
> 
> 
> It would be nice if there would be new images for the browser and the player for the standard "front/label" when there is none related to the song/album. Perhaps the designer of the new icon has an idea suiting his recent artwork?What about a "file structure" panel to search the collection via the folder structure?I'd love to be able to choose different colors for the highlighted titles etc. in Guayadeque. (My main ones suit my needs for Ubuntu but look rather odd in guayadeque.
> 
> What about "search as you type" in the library search? (I know it should work but it does not work in my case!)


I will note the feature requests.

About search as you type its implemented in the different listboxes. For example you can be at the artists listbox and start typing. That way you will start searching what you are typing. 

Its not implemented in the search text entry.

Thanks

----------


## kruykaze

> Update to latest svn revision and put in your guayadeque.conf file into [General] section.
> ShowPaneCloseButton=0
> 
> Thanks


This is what i did 


```
[General]
ShowCloseConfirm=1
RndTrackOnEmptyPlayList=1
SavePlayListOnClose=1
ShowPaneCloseButton=0
PlayerCurVol=50
DropFilesClearPlaylist=0
BrowserCommand=firefox --new-tab
CopyToPattern={g}/{a}/{b}/{n} - {a} - {t}
LFMShowArtistInfo=1
LFMShowAlbums=1
LFMShowArtists=1
LFMShowTracks=1
AlbumYearOrder=1
StationsOrder=1
CoverSearchEngine=0
```

Did not work.

Nevermind i was editing the default config file it works now  :Very Happy:

----------


## anonbeat

> This is what i did 
> 
> 
> ```
> [General]
> ShowCloseConfirm=1
> RndTrackOnEmptyPlayList=1
> SavePlayListOnClose=1
> ShowPaneCloseButton=0
> ...


Great

----------


## eltama

> Update to latest svn revision and put in your guayadeque.conf file into [General] section.
> ShowPaneCloseButton=0
> Thanks


This is great, I was also wanting this. Would it be possible (for a feature release) to also get rid of the containers that are used to drag the different parts?

For instance, now above the tabs there is some unused space whose only purpose is to be able to "grab" the tabs and move them around. Once I have configured the layout I would like to get rid of that.

Same for the containers that say "Text Search" and "Vumeters". Actually I think these labels are redundant. You can see the vumeters so you don't need a text saying they are there and on the search box, the text search is three times: one on "Text Search", one on "Search:" before the text box and one inside the text box. Having only the last one would be enough.

While on the topic of layout I would like to ask for something more. On my layout the tabs panel uses most of the screen so I get a very long search box. I would like to move the search box below the player, but now it will only dock within the library tab.

----------


## sgwebb

> What type of files are these Aerosmith and have they been in your library before the upgrade?
> 
> You can add a directory by going to Library - Add Directory



The files are .mp3, the scan has never picked them up.. adding the directory still does scan the other folders in the directory.. I just get a message the directory already exists..

----------


## VastOne

> The files are .mp3, the scan has never picked them up.. adding the directory still does scan the other folders in the directory.. I just get a message the directory already exists..


I have had issues with some files and their names and how they were ripped.  For instance, a file name of 01-Breaking Benjamin - Diary of Jane would not scan or be seen until I changed the name removing the 01 - 

This was the entire CD (not ripped by me) and none of the files could be seen until I changed them all.

It many have something to do with the naming convention.

----------


## Uncle Spellbinder

Update to SVN 742. Splash image issue is gone now. Operating as expected. Splash image shows first, once Guayadeque starts, splash dissappears.

See Screencast Here: http://www.imagesocket.com/view/gquec5a.gif


Thanks annonbeat!

----------


## anonbeat

> The files are .mp3, the scan has never picked them up.. adding the directory still does scan the other folders in the directory.. I just get a message the directory already exists..


Can you send me one of the files that dont get picked? also if you can send me the guayadeque.db file to check if it was picked wrong or something weird. Send them to anonbeat at gmail dot com
Thanks

----------


## Pifilatakanemu

> This is great, I was also wanting this. Would it be possible (for a feature release) to also get rid of the containers that are used to drag the different parts?
> 
> For instance, now above the tabs there is some unused space whose only purpose is to be able to "grab" the tabs and move them around. Once I have configured the layout I would like to get rid of that.


Foobar2k comes into my mind related to this issue: it offers a "Layout editing mode" that has to be activated in order to change/move tabs/panels etc. and once it is deactivated it's all fix.

Perhaps this can be done for Guayadeque too in order to get rid of the close buttons, containers etc.

----------


## Uncle Spellbinder

> Foobar2k comes into my mind related to this issue: it offers a "Layout editing mode" that has to be activated in order to change/move tabs/panels etc. and once it is deactivated it's all fix.
> 
> Perhaps this can be done for Guayadeque too in order to get rid of the close buttons, containers etc.


I like this idea.

----------


## sgwebb

> I have had issues with some files and their names and how they were ripped.  For instance, a file name of 01-Breaking Benjamin - Diary of Jane would not scan or be seen until I changed the name removing the 01 - 
> 
> This was the entire CD (not ripped by me) and none of the files could be seen until I changed them all.
> 
> It many have something to do with the naming convention.



Thanks for the suggestion, my naming convention was the same, and I have also tried this but no luck.. it was mentioned that the scan does not use the file name.. so could be something else.. A drop and drag.. would be nice and easy  :Smile:

----------


## VastOne

> Thanks for the suggestion, my naming convention was the same, and I have also tried this but no luck.. it was mentioned that the scan does not use the file name.. so could be something else.. A drop and drag.. would be nice and easy


Do you have a tag editor that you use? EasyTAG is what I use. I would guess that there are no tags on these songs at all...Just something else to check.

Did you send one to anonbeat?

----------


## VastOne

Anonbeat

When you copy a picture to the clipboard, where does it go?  I have tried to copy a album cover and then paste it to a song while editing but I see no way to paste.

Thanks...

----------


## anonbeat

> Anonbeat
> 
> When you copy a picture to the clipboard, where does it go?  I have tried to copy a album cover and then paste it to a song while editing but I see no way to paste.
> 
> Thanks...


Guayadeque dont handle pictures from clibpoard. You must have it in file to load it.

Dont discard to implement it in the future but for now i want to focus in 0.2.5 and bug fixes only.

Thanks one more time for your patience and help

----------


## anonbeat

> I have upgraded and I am now running the latest version . and have the splash screen issue.. which is no big deal.. However after a re-scan of my library my folder which contains my "Aerosmith" discography is not getting picked up .. I have added it to the directory, even though it is in my music directory.. I have tried to drop and drag but that did not work..
> is there a way to add a directory manually?
> 
> 
> Another thing I have found is a lot of my songs are picking up a papa roach album cover.. not sure if this is a bug in the cover fetcher or the metadata in my library.. but thought I would mention it.
> 
> 
> Thanks again for this Awesome Player..


You have almost 400 tracks with AeroSmith in the Path that have no tags.

Can you edit a few tracks with easytag and verify that have no tags. You can use easytag to tag easily all the tracks. Once you get some expierence using easytag it will take a few minutes to tag all this files.
Give it a try.

Thanks

----------


## anonbeat

> Hi, I have installed svn 735 (completely removed old version and config files) on lucid. The play count is well updated now both in library and playlist, though I noticed there is no update for the last track if I stop playing (even after 50%). But when I start playing another track, the display is well updated.
> 
> I had an issue when creating a dynamic playlist. I have 4329 tracks in my Library. I created a dynamic playlist with 2 filters:
> - Rating at least 4 stars
> - Play Count at most 1
> and 2 options:
> - Add tracks on any criteria checked
> - Sort By Artist
> As a result, Guayadeque used all the memory and swap available. Here's a screen capture with System Monitor:
> ...


Thank you for your bug report. Finally with your latest database I saw the problem and found the solution. It should be fixed in svn revision 743.

Thanks again

PD: Please could you guys please test that the playlists are working fine with this change? Thanks

----------


## anonbeat

PPA updated with revision 743. 

The binaries should be available shortly

----------


## pickarooney

I have a couple of scripts to tag files based on directory structure if anyone is interested.
*
makeid3*


```
#!/bin/bash

if [ $# -lt 1 ]; then
  echo ""
  echo "Usage: makeid3 <track>"
  exit
fi

filename=$1
dirname=`basename "$PWD"`

if echo "$filename" | grep -q '.mp3$'
then
   filetype=mp3
elif echo "$filename" | grep -q '.ogg$'
then
   filetype=ogg
fi

isalbum=TRUE
if [ "$dirname" == "Music" ]
then
  isalbum=FALSE 
fi

if [ "$isalbum" == "TRUE" ]
then
  album=`basename "$PWD"|tr '[A-Z]' '[a-z]'|cut -f2 -d-|sed 's/^ *//'`
  artist=`basename "$PWD"|tr '[A-Z]' '[a-z]'|cut -f1 -d-|sed 's/ *$//'`
  song=$filename
else
  artist=`echo "$filename"|cut -f1 -d-|sed 's/ *$//'`
  song=`echo "$filename"|cut -f2 -d-|sed 's/^ *//'`
  album=`id3v2 -l "$filename" |grep TALB|cut -f2 -d:|sed 's/^ *//'`
  if [ "$album" == "" ]
  then
    album="Unknown"
  fi
fi

song=`basename "$song" .$filetype`

id3v2 -D  "$filename" 
id3v2 --artist  "$artist" "$filename"
id3v2 --song  "$song" "$filename"
if [ "$isalbum" == "TRUE" ]
then
  id3v2 --album "$album" "$filename"
fi

id3v2 -s  "$filename"

#echo update value: $updatealbum
echo $artist, $song, $album
```

makeid3dir


```
#!/bin/bash

BEGIN=$PWD

ls -1|while read line
do
  if [ -d "$line" ]
  then
    cd "$line"
    ls *.mp3 2>/dev/null|while read track
    do
      /home/pickarooney/scripts/makeid3 "$track"
    done
    ls *.ogg 2>/dev/null|while read track
    do
      /home/pickarooney/scripts/makeid3 "$track"
    done
    cd "$BEGIN"
  fi 
done

for track in *.mp3
do
  /home/pickarooney/scripts/makeid3 "$track" 2>/dev/null
done

for track in *.ogg
do
  /home/pickarooney/scripts/makeid3 "$track" 2>/dev/null
done
```

Not the most flexible but it suits me and could be useful in a pinch.

----------


## pickarooney

Another question/request. Is it possible to add an option so that tracks are played immediately if the playlist is empty or finished but to enqueue in all other cases?

Just now I emptied my playlist, added an album and hit play, but the previously selected song from my now-deleted playlist started instead of the first song on the newly-added album. 
It seems like a bug...

----------


## anonbeat

> Another question/request. Is it possible to add an option so that tracks are played immediately if the playlist is empty or finished but to enqueue in all other cases?
> 
> Just now I emptied my playlist, added an album and hit play, but the previously selected song from my now-deleted playlist started instead of the first song on the newly-added album. 
> It seems like a bug...


The only way this happened was couse you dragged the album to the playlist or you selected 'Enqueue' instead of 'Play'. If you want to clear playlist and play new files on drag there is an option in Preferences -> General with the text 'Drop files clear playlist'.

Thanks

----------


## pickarooney

That doesn't seem to make a difference. I'll try 'film' it with istanbul if I'm not able to explain it properly.

I have a song playing in my playlist, let's say "Let it Be". I hit STOP and right click to clear the playlist. I then double-click on an album in the browser to start a new playlist. 

For me, the first song on the album should now start playing (ideally, I know this is not currently an option in guayadeque). I press PLAY, expecting the first song to start playing now, but instead I get "Let it Be" which is no longer in the list and should have been cleared from memory as I pressed STOP (which is different to PAUSE, as discussed earlier in the thread). 

You may say to disable enqueue as default action, but this would then give the opposite problem of emptying my active playlist when I want to quickly append songs to it by double-clicking.


BTW, unless I'm imagining it, the icon in my dock is now perfectly sized - thanks for that.

----------


## anonbeat

> That doesn't seem to make a difference. I'll try 'film' it with istanbul if I'm not able to explain it properly.
> 
> I have a song playing in my playlist, let's say "Let it Be". I hit STOP and right click to clear the playlist. I then double-click on an album in the browser to start a new playlist. 
> 
> For me, the first song on the album should now start playing (ideally, I know this is not currently an option in guayadeque). I press PLAY, expecting the first song to start playing now, but instead I get "Let it Be" which is no longer in the list and should have been cleared from memory as I pressed STOP (which is different to PAUSE, as discussed earlier in the thread). 
> 
> You may say to disable enqueue as default action, but this would then give the opposite problem of emptying my active playlist when I want to quickly append songs to it by double-clicking.
> 
> 
> BTW, unless I'm imagining it, the icon in my dock is now perfectly sized - thanks for that.


I did not understand u correctly. As you said You have the option to disable enqueue as default option and use the option enqueue to add the tracks or drag and drop them. I think adding options for every posible condition or request will make the program far too complicated.

Thanks

----------


## pickarooney

But I very often _need_ to press STOP. When the phone rings, the baby cries or I just want to go out, I turn off the current playing track with STOP. For me (and anyone who uses Amarok I guess), pressing STOP should be the end of that track. It should no longer be considered active and if it's no longer in the playlist should never play again unless and until it's added.

----------


## anonbeat

> But I very often _need_ to press STOP. When the phone rings, the baby cries or I just want to go out, I turn off the current playing track with STOP. For me (and anyone who uses Amarok I guess), pressing STOP should be the end of that track. It should no longer be considered active and if it's no longer in the playlist should never play again unless and until it's added.


That for me is weird behaivour. The player have a track loaded. You press Stop the player stops playing and set the position to 0. You did not load to the player a new track and hit play the current loaded track starts playing.
Also is irritating for me and used to be this way in some other players that when I delete from palylist the track being played inmediatelly stops playing.

btw I never felt confortable using amarok so I tried but never used for more than 5 mins.

----------


## pickarooney

> That for me is weird behaivour. The player have a track loaded. You press Stop the player stops playing and set the position to 0. You did not load to the player a new track and hit play the current loaded track starts playing.


We'll just have to agree to disagree, I guess. For me, the fundamental purpose of the STOP button is to put an end to the current track/playlist and when I next hit PLAY it should start with the first song on the playlist or do nothing if the playlist is empty. 

I can understand your viewpoint - for you STOP is "I don't want to listen to this right now, I'll listen to it later" (set cue to beginning of track) while for me STOP is "I'm done with this track" (unload track from memory). 

For me it's a bit of a deal-breaker. I could relearn a different habit myself, although I'd always find it counter-intuitive, but it would just annoy everyone else in the house to have to do things differently.

----------


## eltama

I managed to crash Guayadeque today, yay!. It's been hard lately  :Smile: 
It was while renaming an album from my remote library. The bracktrace is quite long, so I emailed it.

Update: I think it's because the songs are in ogg format.

----------


## skymera

Is it possible for Guayadeque to update IM music status?

I use Emesene which uses Rhytmboxes, Banshee's etc song info and displays it.

I miss this  :Sad:

----------


## skymera

UPDATE:

I've just found an Emesene plguin which allows Guayadeque music info to be displayed through Emesene's CurrentSong Plugin.

Here is the link:
http://forum.emesene.org/index.php/topic,2972.0.html
(You need to login to download the attachment)

I've just tried it out, and it works  :Very Happy: !

Credits to ilmetallo on Emesene forums

----------


## anonbeat

> I managed to crash Guayadeque today, yay!. It's been hard lately 
> It was while renaming an album from my remote library. The bracktrace is quite long, so I emailed it.
> 
> Update: I think it's because the songs are in ogg format.


The crash is a taglib bug handling ogg files. Not guayadeque fault  :Sad:  Not much I can do except stop using taglib which I dont discard for the future

----------


## anonbeat

> UPDATE:
> 
> I've just found an Emesene plguin which allows Guayadeque music info to be displayed through Emesene's CurrentSong Plugin.
> 
> Here is the link:
> http://forum.emesene.org/index.php/topic,2972.0.html
> (You need to login to download the attachment)
> 
> I've just tried it out, and it works !
> ...


I was about to write that a guy from Italy that uses guayadeque did with litle help on my side that plugin to support this. Seems you found it  :Smile:

----------


## kruykaze

> Update to SVN 742. Splash image issue is gone now. Operating as expected. Splash image shows first, once Guayadeque starts, splash dissappears.
> 
> See Screencast Here: http://www.imagesocket.com/view/gquec5a.gif
> 
> 
> Thanks annonbeat!


How do you do these screencasts and animated gif?

----------


## anonbeat

> How do you do these screencasts and animated gif?


This should help u 
https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CreatingScreencasts

----------


## gnaag

I have a tray icon problem. In Karmic when I set gnome-panel to be transparent, the icon background of Guayadeque is not transparent (also some other apps). After a bit research I found out that in gnome 2.28 they changed a way tray icon are initiated and has to be fixed directly in apps, not gnome-panel. It is something about GTKStatusIcon and GTKTrayIcon should use different way than in previous versions.

More info here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+s...35/comments/30
and here
https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=529023#c8

----------


## anonbeat

> I have a tray icon problem. In Karmic when I set gnome-panel to be transparent, the icon background of Guayadeque is not transparent (also some other apps). After a bit research I found out that in gnome 2.28 they changed a way tray icon are initiated and has to be fixed directly in apps, not gnome-panel. It is something about GTKStatusIcon and GTKTrayIcon should use different way than in previous versions.
> 
> More info here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+s...35/comments/30
> and here
> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=529023#c8


This seems to be a bug in wxWidgets. Its supposed to be fixed in next wxWidgets releases

http://trac.wxwidgets.org/ticket/4810

----------


## anonbeat

Just added a tool to sourceforge to send ideas and other users can vote on it so if ideas are popular and demanded by many ppl it will get more chances to get implemented.

This is the URL https://sourceforge.net/apps/ideatorrent/guayadeque/

Thanks

----------


## truico

First Anonbeat: 
thanks immensely for developing Guayadeque! 
It sure beats Amarok, VLC and Rhythmbox. I tried 'm all and each time in the preferences I had to make some choice especially unclear for noobs. :Confused: 
However, I have been unsuccessful with my favourite radiostations:
http://portal.omroep.nl/audioplayer/radio1?383&731&15 and
http://www.bnr.nl/static/jspx/play_live.jspx - 
I get the message: text/html decoder plugin missing; and: plugin Gstreamer not installed. I checked in Synaptic and found gstreamer0.10, gstreamer0.10-good and gstreamer0.10-base installed. The text/html decoder plugin I did not find. Am I missing something? 
Thanks Shoutcast an Last.fm are doing fine. It's just that I miss the news...
Thanks again and say hello to your fantastic grandfather!

----------


## anonbeat

> First Anonbeat: 
> thanks immensely for developing Guayadeque! 
> It sure beats Amarok, VLC and Rhythmbox. I tried 'm all and each time in the preferences I had to make some choice especially unclear for noobs.
> However, I have been unsuccessful with my favourite radiostations:
> http://portal.omroep.nl/audioplayer/radio1?383&731&15 and
> http://www.bnr.nl/static/jspx/play_live.jspx - 
> I get the message: text/html decoder plugin missing; and: plugin Gstreamer not installed. I checked in Synaptic and found gstreamer0.10, gstreamer0.10-good and gstreamer0.10-base installed. The text/html decoder plugin I did not find. Am I missing something? 
> Thanks Shoutcast an Last.fm are doing fine. It's just that I miss the news...
> Thanks again and say hello to your fantastic grandfather!


This formats are not supported yet. I want to once I get other features are implemented rework the users radio aswell as add other radio servers.

Thanks.

PD: May you mean Nothingspecial's grandfather?

----------


## VastOne

> UPDATE:
> 
> I've just found an Emesene plguin which allows Guayadeque music info to be displayed through Emesene's CurrentSong Plugin.
> 
> Here is the link:
> http://forum.emesene.org/index.php/topic,2972.0.html
> (You need to login to download the attachment)
> 
> I've just tried it out, and it works !
> ...


Curious...

Is Emesene only for MSN Chat?  I only use Google Chat so I do not want to waste any time if it is just for MSN. 

On the web I have seen it is a MSN chat tool, but I was curious if anyone has ported it or got it to work with anything else

Thanks

----------


## VastOne

> Just added a tool to sourceforge to send ideas and other users can vote on it so if ideas are popular and demanded by many ppl it will get more chances to get implemented.
> 
> This is the URL https://sourceforge.net/apps/ideatorrent/guayadeque/
> 
> Thanks


Great idea...

Hopefully it will be utilized.

----------


## pickarooney

I can't get the submission page to open at all. It just ries for 5 minutes and times out.

Is there a discussion thread on any other linux forums or are you just getting input from Ubuntu users for the time being?

----------


## VastOne

> We'll just have to agree to disagree, I guess. For me, the fundamental purpose of the STOP button is to put an end to the current track/playlist and when I next hit PLAY it should start with the first song on the playlist or do nothing if the playlist is empty. 
> 
> I can understand your viewpoint - for you STOP is "I don't want to listen to this right now, I'll listen to it later" (set cue to beginning of track) while for me STOP is "I'm done with this track" (unload track from memory). 
> 
> For me it's a bit of a deal-breaker. I could relearn a different habit myself, although I'd always find it counter-intuitive, but it would just annoy everyone else in the house to have to do things differently.


I really hope that there is a neutral ground for this.  Your input has been great and scripts and scripts as well. Think of what may be a solution and propose it. It might not look as good, but I am sure a third button could be added or a right click option?

I don't want to see you go in a development state....

----------


## pickarooney

> Think of what may be a solution and propose it. It might not look as good, but I am sure a third button could be added or a right click option?


1. Thinking about it, I can get used to double-clicking the first track on the newly created playlist. I would, however make a suggestion for an option in Preferences.

On doubleclick,
If No track playing
Play track(s) added
Else queue track(s) added

2. I found some strange behaviour earlier. I have a load of single tracks which show up in the album browser as they have an album tag. This creates a huge number of albums. I tested what would happen after I stripped the album tag from one such song. 

Now, instead of Artist - Album (2001) (1 track) I have Artist [blank] (483 tracks). It seems as though every track in my Music folder which does not have an album tag has now been grouped under this one artist's name in an unnamed Album. 

If the libary is going to do this, the unnamed album should be called 'Various Artists' or similiar.

A similar thing happens where all tracks which have no album art associated show up as Tupac Shakur. 

3. Suggestion: an option to merge albums. Example: I have three songs tagged with the Album name "Beatles White Album" and ten with "The Beatles - The White Album". It would be great to have an optin to multiselect albums from the browser and click on a 'merge' button to add them all to the same album (ideally the user could select one or other of the existing names or add a different one).

----------


## anonbeat

> I can't get the submission page to open at all. It just ries for 5 minutes and times out.
> 
> Is there a discussion thread on any other linux forums or are you just getting input from Ubuntu users for the time being?


Just created one as a test and seems to work correctly

----------


## VastOne

> 1. Thinking about it, I can get used to double-clicking the first track on the newly created playlist. I would, however make a suggestion for an option in Preferences.
> 
> On doubleclick,
> If No track playing
> Play track(s) added
> Else queue track(s) added
> 
> 2. I found some strange behaviour earlier. I have a load of single tracks which show up in the album browser as they have an album tag. This creates a huge number of albums. I tested what would happen after I stripped the album tag from one such song. 
> 
> ...


In the newly created Idea bin at Sourceforge, this is what I suggested as well, creating a more robust tag editor instead of just a song editor.  If you do not mind, go there and add these to mine or create your own ...I support these changes.

----------


## TJUndead

> Curious...
> 
> Is Emesene only for MSN Chat?  I only use Google Chat so I do not want to waste any time if it is just for MSN. 
> 
> On the web I have seen it is a MSN chat tool, but I was curious if anyone has ported it or got it to work with anything else
> 
> Thanks


Emesene is a client for MSN protocol only. 
And about the plugin, if you install the last svn version of Emesene, you don't need this plugin, because the music plugin embed in svn version already supports Guayadeque. ^^

----------


## VastOne

> Emesene is a client for MSN protocol only. 
> And about the plugin, if you install the last svn version of Emesene, you don't need this plugin, because the music plugin embed in svn version already supports Guayadeque. ^^


Thanks

----------


## Luke has no name

I see you took my suggestions about the logo and the ppa. Awesome job.

Consider having middle click on the panel icon pause the player. I know Exaile does this, and it's handy... my keyboard doesn't have media keys  :Sad: 

Great job, keep it up. Serious suggestion:

1) Take a snapshot of all the bugs and features you think you can tackle in two weeks. Freeze that list, and DON'T TOUCH IT.
2) Get as much done on that list as possible in the timeframe you committed to.
3) Package it, call it Guayadeque 1.0. 
4) While you go back to working on the bug and feature queue, submit the 1.0 release to  be included in Debian unstable immediately, so it will *possibly* be in Debian 6, but *definitely* be in Ubuntu 10.10. 

This thing will get popular quickly. Many people already use it as their default player, and it's not even in the default repos!

----------


## anonbeat

> 1. Thinking about it, I can get used to double-clicking the first track on the newly created playlist. I would, however make a suggestion for an option in Preferences.
> 
> On doubleclick,
> If No track playing
> Play track(s) added
> Else queue track(s) added
> 
> 2. I found some strange behaviour earlier. I have a load of single tracks which show up in the album browser as they have an album tag. This creates a huge number of albums. I tested what would happen after I stripped the album tag from one such song. 
> 
> ...



Hello,
    In revision 745 I have added that if the playlist is empty and player is not playing when you enqueue tracks the player will start playing that tracks.

The program creates one artist for every different artist tag found. If you have tracks with artist = "" this artist is created aswell with the empty name. All tracks with that name will be shown when you select that artist. 
I can rename that to 'Unknown' so its more clear.

Please test it and let me know if something goes wrong.




> A similar thing happens where all tracks which have no album art associated show up as Tupac Shakur.


Can you explain me this more?

About point 3 What i do is select the two albums  and go right click -> edit songs. Then assign all the tracks the same album name filling the album name and clicking the left copy button that sets the same name to all editing tracks. Then save and done... you have only one album

Thanks for your testing and suggestions

----------


## anonbeat

> I see you took my suggestions about the logo and the ppa. Awesome job.


Thanks




> Consider having middle click on the panel icon pause the player. I know Exaile does this, and it's handy... my keyboard doesn't have media keys


While I use wxWidgets cant handle the middle mouse click in the taskbar icon  :Sad:  I would love to make more with taskbar icon but for now I cant.




> Great job, keep it up. Serious suggestion:
> 
> 1) Take a snapshot of all the bugs and features you think you can tackle in two weeks. Freeze that list, and DON'T TOUCH IT.
> 2) Get as much done on that list as possible in the timeframe you committed to.
> 3) Package it, call it Guayadeque 1.0. 
> 4) While you go back to working on the bug and feature queue, submit the 1.0 release to  be included in Debian unstable immediately, so it will *possibly* be in Debian 6, but *definitely* be in Ubuntu 10.10. 
> 
> This thing will get popular quickly. Many people already use it as their default player, and it's not even in the default repos!


Right now Im waiting for one or two days to release 0.2.5 if no bugs are reported. I think Im very far from 1.0 release. I want to add many features till 1.0 like crossfade, file browser, cue support, better user radio defined support, jamendo, etc

Thanks for your suggestions

----------


## h!v

Have you thought about theme'ing? I'm thinking more about the way banshee does it, with custom gtkrc - you pass path to file as option.
Sort of feature "nice but not must to have".
I don't know how much is it needed anyway - people rather will stick with theme they use I imagine. Devs from banshee published statistics gathered via their player lately, AFAIR - so maybe good read to know if is it worth to invest time.

EDIT:
Just compiled svn on Jaunty. Finally it works as it should (I think). Big props for Last.fm autofill - awesome, far better than plugin for rhythmbox. It almost substitutes my need for shuffle I whined about earlier. 
Here are some things for ya.

Features that could be useful:
* Covers from mp3 files/tags from podcasts - must have as for me. 
* Searching on the fly/as we type would be nice touch.
* Add Enque Artist/Album/Genre(?). Both, from browser and within a list.
* After searching and then clearing search box, it should jump to/stay on first song we found/we added.

Bugs:
* In Podcast Details. Summary and Descriptions should be wrapped so scroll bars won't show up.
* At first setup of last.fm, icon should light up after we click OK in preference windows or go to next category. It does only after we start playing a song - new or next one ( if one was playing icon didn't light up, needed to start new song).
* Currently playing song when not selected has too light font. Unreadable. 
* If downloading covers, cannot add new podcast. Window for selecting/parsing url shows up, window after shows up. Nothing happens after that.
* App crashed due downloading covers, after that icon for Last.fm doesn't light up. It scrobbles. works as it should. 
* Tray icon disappeared after some mingling in Preferences(changing categories) - no not about the option, I'm pretty sure.
* Tray icon on gnome-panel had non-transparent background. Seems squished too. Panel is 22 px.
* Rebel FM podcast from libsyn won't download, always fails (mobcast works, same host). Also there are html tags in Summary of episodes, if it's any info of any use.

If I need to be more precise, shoot.

----------


## wolfkstaag

So I tried using MusicBrainz under the "Edit Songs" selection to fill in the tags for an album in .wma format (Incubus - A Crow Left of the Murder...). Guayadeque locked up and crashed on both attempts, with no change made to the tags.

----------


## pickarooney

> Hello,
>     In revision 745 I have added that if the playlist is empty and player is not playing when you enqueue tracks the player will start playing that tracks.


That's close enough to what I'm looking for. Thank you very much  :Smile: 




> The program creates one artist for every different artist tag found. If you have tracks with artist = "" this artist is created aswell with the empty name. All tracks with that name will be shown when you select that artist. 
> I can rename that to 'Unknown' so its more clear.
> 
> Please test it and let me know if something goes wrong.


In the attached screenshot you should eb able to see on the right hand side, an album was created called "angelo badalamenti" with no title. 483 songs who have nothing to do with this artist have been dumped in there, as you can hopefully see from the Edit songs list I get when right-clicking that album. It seems as though all songs with no album tag have been added to the first album in the list (alphabetically) which has no specific album name but has an artist name. If, instead of 'angelo badalamenti', this album was 'Unknown' or 'Various', that would be fine.





> Can you explain me this more?


will answer the rest later

----------


## anonbeat

> So I tried using MusicBrainz under the "Edit Songs" selection to fill in the tags for an album in .wma format (Incubus - A Crow Left of the Murder...). Guayadeque locked up and crashed on both attempts, with no change made to the tags.


Can you do a backtrace so I can find out where the problem is ? You can read about how to do a backtrace in the first post of this thread.

Thanks a lot

----------


## anonbeat

> That's close enough to what I'm looking for. Thank you very much 
> 
> 
> 
> In the attached screenshot you should eb able to see on the right hand side, an album was created called "angelo badalamenti" with no title. 483 songs who have nothing to do with this artist have been dumped in there, as you can hopefully see from the Edit songs list I get when right-clicking that album. It seems as though all songs with no album tag have been added to the first album in the list (alphabetically) which has no specific album name but has an artist name. If, instead of 'angelo badalamenti', this album was 'Unknown' or 'Various', that would be fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will answer the rest later


Do you mind to send me your database located at ~/.guayadeque/guayadeque.db so I can look here more closely the problem ? send it to anonbeat at gmail dot com

Thanks

----------


## pickarooney

> Do you mind to send me your database located at ~/.guayadeque/guayadeque.db so I can look here more closely the problem ? send it to anonbeat at gmail dot com
> 
> Thanks


I'll do that when I get home tonight. 

Just to go back to the 'Tupac' thing - when an item in my playlist starts playing, if this track has no associated album art it displays the cover of a Tupac album instead. I haven't had time to look into it further, and I'm sure it's not the same iamge for everyone(!) but it's not the first album cover in alphabetical order, so I'm not sure why it pulls that one in. Unless a song from that album was the last one _with_ a cover to have been played? I'll test some more later on.


On point 3., I haven't had time to test this but it sounds like a very good solution to the merging albums question.

----------


## h!v

* Enqueue and Play option could be nice.
* Seems covers in last.fm tab are loading. For some tracks no info about similar tracks is visible though.

----------


## anonbeat

> * Enqueue and Play option could be nice.
> * Seems covers in last.fm tab are loading. For some tracks no info about similar tracks is visible though.


Its working fine in Karmic. Maybe its a problem with Jaunty which is not officially supported.

----------


## truico

PD: May you mean Nothingspecial's grandfather?[/QUOTE]

Yes I did.

One more question, though. I tried to delete some items of the library, but haven't found a way to do so, yet. Nor did i find a way to completely empty the library so I can start another colection I like better.
Any suggestion would be immensely welcome, anonbeat.
Thanks for your patience with this grandma.

----------


## anonbeat

> PD: May you mean Nothingspecial's grandfather?
> 
> Yes I did.
> 
> One more question, though. I tried to delete some items of the library, but haven't found a way to do so, yet. Nor did i find a way to completely empty the library so I can start another colection I like better.
> Any suggestion would be immensely welcome, anonbeat.
> Thanks for your patience with this grandma.


Removing the libpaths from the library path preference will allow you to empty the library. Right now there is no option to delete from the program. Once 0.2.5 have been released I will start adding more features. 
You can delete or move apart the items you dont want and then refresh the library.

Thanks

----------


## h!v

> Its working fine in Karmic. Maybe its a problem with Jaunty which is not officially supported.


Hmm
Correction. Font colour used is almost the same as background. It works alright in dark themes, fails in light, especially driven by murrine/nodoka engine.
Maybe pick up background color and use opposite spectrum for font color? Could be then independent of gtk used.

----------


## pickarooney

I still can't access the sourcefourge page from my office  :Sad:  Seem all right from home though.

Just wondering if the ability to skin/theme Guayadeque will be added at some stage?

----------


## anonbeat

> Hmm
> Correction. Font colour used is almost the same as background. It works alright in dark themes, fails in light, especially driven by murrine/nodoka engine.
> Maybe pick up background color and use opposite spectrum for font color? Could be then independent of gtk used.


Can you send me a screenshot to know exactly what color exactly do you mean?

Just read its the current playing track color when its not selected. Sorry I missed this before. This color is the  color
HIGHLIGHTTEXT color. Maybe in future version I can add an option to disable default colors and set manually each one so you can make it fit for your theme exaclty as how you want it.

Thats is an idea you can post to the idea torrent

----------


## BFG

0.25 is superb. :Cool: 

I have it running on a 9.10 64 bit (spec in sig) and it is really fast in use.  It still does very first build of the library slower than other players, maybe because my library is on an NFS share, and my /home folder is on a separate automounted NFS share.  Update library is fine.   

I've also added it to a mac mini intel running 9.10 and that's fine too.

Q.  Is there any way to backup / export / share playlists? 
Ideally, one-click export of all static playlists, for adding to second machine.

If not , I'll add an idea to the list if that's OK.





> My only suggestion would be to have it defaulted to save as "folder.jpg" as oppsed to "cover.jpg". Nearly all programs I've run across (including the many in Windows) recognize _folder_ and not _cover_.


+1.  Maybe it could use the name in the top position of the "Words to detect covers" list.  I did actually try doing that in my settings, removed all and put folder at the top. Well, it seemed logical at the time. :Smile:

----------


## anonbeat

> 0.25 is superb.
> 
> I have it running on a 9.10 64 bit (spec in sig) and it is really fast in use.  It still does very first build of the library slower than other players, maybe because my library is on an NFS share, and my /home folder is on a separate automounted NFS share.  Update library is fine.   
> 
> I've also added it to a mac mini intel running 9.10 and that's fine too.
> 
> Q.  Is there any way to backup / export / share playlists? 
> Ideally, one-click export of all static playlists, for adding to second machine.
> 
> ...


If you right click over a static playlist will allow you to Export the playlist as the format you like. Its allowed m3u, pls, xspf and asx.

It shoudl not be slower than other players. Never tried using a NFS share thought.

The use of the 1st name to detect covers is already posted in this thread and will be implemented in next release.

Thanks for your comments

----------


## anonbeat

I have changed the splash as the color of the other I guess it did not fit with the program. I want to hear what do you think about the new one.

If I dont read negative comments about it 0.2.5 will be released tomorrow or friday.

Thanks for all your help

* Latest changes*
752     Fix set volumen on loading when was muted
751     Updated the splash
750     Fix slow track editor saving
749     Fix Downloading files when redirected using 'location:' in lower case
748     Fixed when edit the track currently playing the cover dont show anymore
747 	Changed splash screen
746 	Added german translation
745 	If playlist is empty and player is not playing enqueue tracks starts playing the added tracks
744 	Fixed bug when gstreamer error happens
743 	Fix playlist getting all resources in certain conditions
742 	Updated the application icon size
741 	Remove some unused images
740 	Add configuration option to hide close button
739 	Add separator to app title track name
738 	Fix Start playing command line tracks
737 	Fix show splash before MainFrame
736 	Fix slowness selecting dynamic playlist caused by calculate track count, size, length
735 	Changed the splash text position 2
734 	Changed the splash text position
733 	New Icon and new splash
732 	Tracks changes propagate to playlist, current track, playlists, etc 2
731 	Tracks changes propagate to playlist, current track, playlists, etc
730 	Fix player labels with & char
729 	Fix drag and drop items in playlist under fedora
728 	Fix # in filenames during drag n drop operations

----------


## Auric_Falc0n

I have run into a problem with the podcast client - it won't download some feeds. I haven't been able to get any from podiobooks.com to work or this feed:

http://feeds.feedburner.com/TheLevia...niclesPodcasts

I've gotten other feedburner feeds to work, so it's not that. Anyone run into this?

Other than that minor glitch - I love this player!

----------


## anonbeat

> I have run into a problem with the podcast client - it won't download some feeds. I haven't been able to get any from podiobooks.com to work or this feed:
> 
> http://feeds.feedburner.com/TheLevia...niclesPodcasts
> 
> I've gotten other feedburner feeds to work, so it's not that. Anyone run into this?
> 
> Other than that minor glitch - I love this player!


Going to check. Thanks for your bug report.

----------


## VastOne

The new splash screen looks great!

Looking forward to the release of 0.2.5!

----------


## VastOne

> I see you took my suggestions about the logo and the ppa. Awesome job.
> 
> Consider having middle click on the panel icon pause the player. I know Exaile does this, and it's handy... my keyboard doesn't have media keys 
> 
> Great job, keep it up. Serious suggestion:
> 
> 1) Take a snapshot of all the bugs and features you think you can tackle in two weeks. Freeze that list, and DON'T TOUCH IT.
> 2) Get as much done on that list as possible in the timeframe you committed to.
> 3) Package it, call it Guayadeque 1.0. 
> ...


+ 101010101 to this

Staying focused to your timeframe and milestones is what will save you from going crazy chasing down a million other things.

----------


## anonbeat

> + 101010101 to this
> 
> Staying focused to your timeframe and milestones is what will save you from going crazy chasing down a million other things.


Version 1.0 is far right now.

----------


## pickarooney

The new spashscreen is _much_ nicer. I don't know where the pink came from originally, but it really didn't suit.

----------


## anonbeat

> I have run into a problem with the podcast client - it won't download some feeds. I haven't been able to get any from podiobooks.com to work or this feed:
> 
> http://feeds.feedburner.com/TheLevia...niclesPodcasts
> 
> I've gotten other feedburner feeds to work, so it's not that. Anyone run into this?
> 
> Other than that minor glitch - I love this player!


It should be fixed in svn revision 749. Please try it out and let me know

Thanks again for your bug report

----------


## h!v

> Can you send me a screenshot to know exactly what color exactly do you mean?
> 
> Just read its the current playing track color when its not selected. Sorry I missed this before. This color is the  color
> HIGHLIGHTTEXT color. Maybe in future version I can add an option to disable default colors and set manually each one so you can make it fit for your theme exaclty as how you want it.
> 
> Thats is an idea you can post to the idea torrent


Just build 749.
Hmmm Seems like Event part of last.fm tab is shown properly, independently of theme. Also some of the positions in other categories, sort of.
Murrora-Grey-Owl-3
Glow Sand Dark.
Notice Similar tracks part.

In 749 Rebel FM got downloaded properly. 746 was always failing.

Cheers.

----------


## VastOne

I have a question on how the static playlists are built and a possible bug to report

I listen to several Radio stations from Shoutcast.  When one is playing and in the Now Playing playlist, I have the option to Save to Playlist. 

I select this, create a name such as Favorite Ambient and then head over to the Playlists tab after I have added several other stations.

The Favorite Ambient is created under Static playlists, but it is empty, with nothing listed.  If I right click on the created playlist it gives an option to play and when I do, it always goes to the last  station I added to the playlist.

----------


## pickarooney

> I have a question on how the static playlists are built and a possible bug to report
> 
> I listen to several Radio stations from Shoutcast.  When one is playing and in the Now Playing playlist, I have the option to Save to Playlist. 
> 
> I select this, create a name such as Favorite Ambient and then head over to the Playlists tab after I have added several other stations.
> 
> The Favorite Ambient is created under Static playlists, but it is empty, with nothing listed.  If I right click on the created playlist it gives an option to play and when I do, it always goes to the last  station I added to the playlist.


As a radio stream has no start or end, how can you have a sequential playlist of stations? When would the channels after the first one ever become active?

----------


## Uncle Spellbinder

> The new splash screen looks great!


Couldn't agree more. The pink just didn't work. The new splash color scheme is PERFECT!

----------


## VastOne

> As a radio stream has no start or end, how can you have a sequential playlist of stations? When would the channels after the first one ever become active?


A list is just that, a list of what you create. A stream list would be nothing more than adding that specific streams information to the list.  I would think this has more to do with the fact that you cannot get any info on a stream playing now.  It is obviously sending something to the playlist I created because it is playing the last one.

As far as how it would become active, that would be handled by me switching to a new stream by next or dbl click

I have been able to do this in other players, but that is not relevant.  It is a way I like to set up a playlist to go to my favorite streams in that list as opposed to going to shoutcast, refreshing and finding the stream I want.  If it doesn't happen with Guayadeque it won't be a showstopper.

----------


## Uncle Spellbinder

I can't remember if this has been mentioned yet or not. Are there any plans for a _folder structure view_ as pictured below?


From my foobar 2000 install on Vista:

*Click Image To Enlarge*


*Click Image To Enlarge*

----------


## VastOne

> I can't remember if this has been mentioned yet or not. Are there any plans for a _folder structure view_ as pictured below?


It is set for the next revision.

----------


## Uncle Spellbinder

Thanks VastOne. Couldn't remember if it was mentioned. So many pages to sift through, I got lazy.  :Embarassed:

----------


## anonbeat

> I have a question on how the static playlists are built and a possible bug to report
> 
> I listen to several Radio stations from Shoutcast.  When one is playing and in the Now Playing playlist, I have the option to Save to Playlist. 
> 
> I select this, create a name such as Favorite Ambient and then head over to the Playlists tab after I have added several other stations.
> 
> The Favorite Ambient is created under Static playlists, but it is empty, with nothing listed.  If I right click on the created playlist it gives an option to play and when I do, it always goes to the last  station I added to the playlist.


You are right. Sorry have no access to my computer at the moment. The playlists are intended only for tracks and not for radiostations. Need to fix that.

----------


## pickarooney

I checked out 749 and still have the pink splashscreen ???

I stupidly built from inside the wrong folder. OK now.

----------


## pickarooney

> About point 3 What i do is select the two albums  and go right click -> edit songs. Then assign all the tracks the same album name filling the album name and clicking the left copy button that sets the same name to all editing tracks. Then save and done... you have only one album
> 
> Thanks for your testing and suggestions


This doesn't seem to be possible from the browser tab and doesn't work properly from the library tab. I tried to combine two sets of songs by the same artist under one album called 'various tracks' but ended up with two albums called 'various tracks' and the songs are still separated as they were before. Also the program freezes for over a minute any time I update any tag info.

Sorry!

----------


## VastOne

> This doesn't seem to be possible from the browser tab and doesn't work properly from the library tab. I tried to combine two sets of songs by the same artist under one album called 'various tracks' but ended up with two albums called 'various tracks' and the songs are still separated as they were before. Also the program freezes for over a minute any time I update any tag info.
> 
> Sorry!


I have started seeing the same lag on tag updates as well.  On my fast machine it is only 15 seconds or so but on my slowest it is 40 seconds.

----------


## VastOne

> I checked out 749 and still have the pink splashscreen ???


You may need to log out and back in?  It is definitely there on all of mine but I did not have to log out.

----------


## wolfkstaag

> Can you do a backtrace so I can find out where the problem is ? You can read about how to do a backtrace in the first post of this thread.
> 
> Thanks a lot


After compiling and running the debug version, I replicated the freeze (it doesn't crash now, just freezes) and had to kill the process. The BT command returns "No stack." The only thing I can see is the terminal spamming this seemingly endlessly:



```
TagLib: ByteVectorMirror::toNumber<T>() -- data is empty, returning 0
```

----------


## pickarooney

> I have started seeing the same lag on tag updates as well.  On my fast machine it is only 15 seconds or so but on my slowest it is 40 seconds.


It also hangs for ages when shutting down - window not responding. I wouldn't recommend this for a 0.25 release if it's a problem for other people.

----------


## BFG

> If you right click over a static playlist will allow you to Export the playlist as the format you like. Its allowed m3u, pls, xspf and asx.


I found that, thank you and that works really well  :Smile:   My problem is I have 60+ playlists to go across 3 machines. To sync once is 780 mouse-clicks plus typing the name each time (filename on the way out and playlist name on the way in), so it's work that can be made easier I'll bet.

I tried copying the ~/.guayadeque folder across but that didn't work. I know it's not a priority  :Smile:

----------


## anonbeat

> You may need to log out and back in?  It is definitely there on all of mine but I did not have to log out.


Dont need to logout. He is running a previous version. The ppa have not been updated to the latest version yet. If he is running svn version he prolly did not install it.

The splash is inside the binary program os if he is running the latest version it should be the latest one if pink one he is running previous version.

----------


## anonbeat

> I checked out 749 and still have the pink splashscreen ???
> 
> I stupidly built from inside the wrong folder. OK now.


Ahh ok great.

----------


## anonbeat

> This doesn't seem to be possible from the browser tab and doesn't work properly from the library tab. I tried to combine two sets of songs by the same artist under one album called 'various tracks' but ended up with two albums called 'various tracks' and the songs are still separated as they were before. Also the program freezes for over a minute any time I update any tag info.
> 
> Sorry!


You are right that is not possible yet from the album browser. You need to do it from the library album listbox. If the albums are in different directories they will be listed separatelly as guayadeque by design need an album to be in the same directory. If its in different directory it will be listed in different directory even when the name is the same. This is to list separate albums when the same name but one is cd1, cd2, cd3, etc so each will be listed separately.

If its in the same directory it should work if the album name is the same for all the tracks.

Let me know if you dont understand it or if something is wrong with that.


About the delay when saving tracks could you please check with latest svn revision 750 to see if that solves it ? 

Thanks for your help

----------


## anonbeat

> I have started seeing the same lag on tag updates as well.  On my fast machine it is only 15 seconds or so but on my slowest it is 40 seconds.


Can you try with latest revision 750 to see if its solved? 

Thanks

----------


## anonbeat

> After compiling and running the debug version, I replicated the freeze (it doesn't crash now, just freezes) and had to kill the process. The BT command returns "No stack." The only thing I can see is the terminal spamming this seemingly endlessly:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> TagLib: ByteVectorMirror::toNumber<T>() -- data is empty, returning 0
> ```


If you cant get a backtrace could you be so kind to send me one or two of the files that makes the problem to my email ? anonbeat at gmail dot com 

This way I will do the same to try to reproduce the problem here.

Thanks

----------


## VastOne

> Can you try with latest revision 750 to see if its solved? 
> 
> Thanks


Loading now


750 Solved it for me

----------


## pickarooney

> If its in the same directory it should work if the album name is the same for all the tracks.
> 
> Let me know if you dont understand it or if something is wrong with that.


No, that makes perfect sense, and answers another thing I was wondering about. I moved the track in the end as it should have been in the same folder as the others.




> About the delay when saving tracks could you please check with latest svn revision 750 to see if that solves it ? 
> 
> Thanks for your help


It seems better when saving tags, but the program still hangs badly when I try to close it down. The close button does nothing. After a while I try close it again and then I get an 'application not responding' message and I have to terminate it for guayadeque to close down. This is since version 749.

There is nothing in the console to help debug.

----------


## VastOne

> No, that makes perfect sense, and answers another thing I was wondering about. I moved the track in the end as it should have been in the same folder as the others.
> 
> 
> 
> It seems better when saving tags, but the program still hangs badly when I try to close it down. The close button does nothing. After a while I try close it again and then I get an 'application not responding' message and I have to terminate it for guayadeque to close down. This is since version 749.
> 
> There is nothing in the console to help debug.


Can you do a backtrace so anonbeat can find out where the problem is ? You can read about how to do a backtrace in the first post of this thread and then send him the results in an email.

----------


## Auric_Falc0n

Is 749 in the svn ppa? I can only find 743-1.

----------


## anonbeat

> No, that makes perfect sense, and answers another thing I was wondering about. I moved the track in the end as it should have been in the same folder as the others.
> 
> 
> 
> It seems better when saving tags, but the program still hangs badly when I try to close it down. The close button does nothing. After a while I try close it again and then I get an 'application not responding' message and I have to terminate it for guayadeque to close down. This is since version 749.
> 
> There is nothing in the console to help debug.


Can you please run it from gdb and send me a backtrace?

----------


## anonbeat

> Is 749 in the svn ppa? I can only find 743-1.


nope. Sorry but couldnt update the ppa. Will try to update it soon.

----------


## VastOne

Sure is quiet.... Bug reports are down to what appears to be none...

Is it time for the revision 0.2.5 to be officially released?

----------


## TJUndead

anonbeat, I don't see if this already requested, but is possible to implement some function like "Jump to" from winamp?
Is like you press some key on keyboard and the player goes to search option on library automatically.

----------


## pickarooney

> Can you please run it from gdb and send me a backtrace?


I'm not sure I understand how to do it...

I checked out the latest SVN and compiled it with .buildd

Then I typed gdb guayadeque in the console

I thought guayadeque would start but apparently not, I just got a prompt *(gdb)*

I then ran guayqdeque from the applications menu, edit a tag on an album and closed down. The app failed to close so after a minute I closed it again and this time it warned me the program was not responding and I told it to shut down.

Then, back in the console I typed *bt* at the prompt and got:


```
No stack.
```

Is this normal?

----------


## rotwang888

You need to enter "run" at the prompt.

----------


## sns

Is it possible to change the order of the user defined radio stations?

----------


## VastOne

> Is it possible to change the order of the user defined radio stations?


By clicking on the Name, Bitrate or listeners you can sort by any of these

----------


## sns

Yes... but what if I want to have a custom order? I'm used to have them sorted in some custom way. Drag and drop or something like that would be nice.

----------


## Uncle Spellbinder

@ sns

I like your idea. You might want to go to the idea  submission page for Guayadeque here: http://sourceforge.net/apps/ideatorrent/guayadeque/. Submit your idea/suggestion. I'd give it a vote and a positive response.

----------


## pickarooney

> You need to enter "run" at the prompt.


still not getting anything. What am I doing wrong?



```
GNU gdb 6.8-debian
Copyright (C) 2008 Free Software Foundation, Inc.
License GPLv3+: GNU GPL version 3 or later <http://gnu.org/licenses/gpl.html>
This is free software: you are free to change and redistribute it.
There is NO WARRANTY, to the extent permitted by law.  Type "show copying"
and "show warranty" for details.
This GDB was configured as "i486-linux-gnu"...
(gdb) run
Starting program: /usr/bin/guayadeque 
[Thread debugging using libthread_db enabled]
[New Thread 0xb6252770 (LWP 4344)]
07:23:01: Deleted stale lock file '/home/pickarooney/.guayadeque/.guayadeque-pickarooney'.
07:23:02: Initialized locale ( en_GB )
[New Thread 0xb5d6eb90 (LWP 4347)]
[Thread 0xb5d6eb90 (LWP 4347) exited]
07:23:02: Library Db Version 11
07:23:02: Library Paths: 
07:23:02: /home/pickarooney/Music/
07:23:02: 000003FB
07:23:02: Loading /home/pickarooney/Music/Amy Winehouse - Back To Black/01  Amy Winehouse - Rehab.mp3
07:23:02: Loading /home/pickarooney/Music/Amy Winehouse - Back To Black/02  Amy Winehouse - You Know I'm No Good.mp3
07:23:02: Loading /home/pickarooney/Music/Amy Winehouse - Back To Black/03  Amy Winehouse - Me And Mr Jones.mp3
07:23:02: Loading /home/pickarooney/Music/Amy Winehouse - Back To Black/04  Amy Winehouse - Just Friends.mp3
07:23:02: Loading /home/pickarooney/Music/Amy Winehouse - Back To Black/05  Amy Winehouse - Back To Black.mp3
07:23:02: Loading /home/pickarooney/Music/Amy Winehouse - Back To Black/06  Amy Winehouse - Love Is A Losing Game.mp3
07:23:02: Loading /home/pickarooney/Music/Amy Winehouse - Back To Black/07  Amy Winehouse - Tears Dry On Their Own.mp3
07:23:02: Loading /home/pickarooney/Music/Amy Winehouse - Back To Black/08  Amy Winehouse - Wake Up Alone.mp3
07:23:02: Loading /home/pickarooney/Music/Amy Winehouse - Back To Black/09  Amy Winehouse - Some Unholy War.mp3
07:23:02: Loading /home/pickarooney/Music/Amy Winehouse - Back To Black/10  Amy Winehouse - He Can Only Hold Her.mp3
07:23:02: Loading /home/pickarooney/Music/Amy Winehouse - Back To Black/11  Amy Winehouse - Addicted.mp3
07:23:02: Loading /home/pickarooney/Music/Air - Premiers Symptomes/1 Modular Mix.mp3
07:23:02: Loading /home/pickarooney/Music/Air - Premiers Symptomes/2 Casanova 70.mp3
07:23:02: Loading /home/pickarooney/Music/Air - Premiers Symptomes/3 Les professionnels.mp3
07:23:02: Loading /home/pickarooney/Music/Air - Premiers Symptomes/4 Jai dormi sous leau.mp3
07:23:02: Loading /home/pickarooney/Music/Air - Premiers Symptomes/5 Le soleil est pres de moi.mp3
07:23:02: Loading /home/pickarooney/Music/Air - Premiers Symptomes/6 Californie.mp3
07:23:02: Loading /home/pickarooney/Music/Air - Premiers Symptomes/7 Gordini Mix (with Alex Gopher) (Brakes On Mix By Air).mp3
[New Thread 0xb5d6eb90 (LWP 4349)]
[Thread 0xb5d6eb90 (LWP 4349) exited]
[New Thread 0xb5d6eb90 (LWP 4350)]
[Thread 0xb5d6eb90 (LWP 4350) exited]
[New Thread 0xb5d6eb90 (LWP 4351)]
[Thread 0xb5d6eb90 (LWP 4351) exited]
[New Thread 0xb5d6eb90 (LWP 4352)]
07:23:04: Updating the podcasts...
[New Thread 0xb5107b90 (LWP 4353)]
[Thread 0xb5107b90 (LWP 4353) exited]

(guayadeque:4344): Pango-WARNING **: Invalid UTF-8 string passed to pango_layout_set_text()

(guayadeque:4344): Pango-WARNING **: Invalid UTF-8 string passed to pango_layout_set_text()

(guayadeque:4344): Pango-WARNING **: Invalid UTF-8 string passed to pango_layout_set_text()

(guayadeque:4344): Pango-WARNING **: Invalid UTF-8 string passed to pango_layout_set_text()

(guayadeque:4344): Pango-WARNING **: Invalid UTF-8 string passed to pango_layout_set_text()

(guayadeque:4344): Pango-WARNING **: Invalid UTF-8 string passed to pango_layout_set_text()

(guayadeque:4344): Pango-WARNING **: Invalid UTF-8 string passed to pango_layout_set_text()

(guayadeque:4344): Pango-WARNING **: Invalid UTF-8 string passed to pango_layout_set_text()

(guayadeque:4344): Pango-WARNING **: Invalid UTF-8 string passed to pango_layout_set_text()

(guayadeque:4344): Pango-WARNING **: Invalid UTF-8 string passed to pango_layout_set_text()

(guayadeque:4344): Pango-WARNING **: Invalid UTF-8 string passed to pango_layout_set_text()

(guayadeque:4344): Pango-WARNING **: Invalid UTF-8 string passed to pango_layout_set_text()
[New Thread 0xb5107b90 (LWP 4380)]
[Thread 0xb5107b90 (LWP 4380) exited]
[Thread 0xb5d6eb90 (LWP 4352) exited]

Program terminated with signal SIGKILL, Killed.
The program no longer exists.
(gdb) bt
No stack.
(gdb) quit
```

I ran guayadeque, went to the library tab, selected two albums by the same artist and edited the song list, making them all adopt the same album name. Then I exited the player and it froze, as usual. I hit 'close' again and the program terminated with a warning message.

Can nobody else reproduce this? 

Maybe I should clean install - is there some way to do this?

It could be a Jaunty issue...

----------


## anonbeat

> still not getting anything. What am I doing wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> GNU gdb 6.8-debian
> Copyright (C) 2008 Free Software Foundation, Inc.
> License GPLv3+: GNU GPL version 3 or later <http://gnu.org/licenses/gpl.html>
> This is free software: you are free to change and redistribute it.
> ...


Yes can be a jaunty issue. Anyway I will try in my jaunty virtual machine to see if something is wrong. But in karmic Im not having this behaivour.

Thanks for your help

----------


## anonbeat

> Satisfied by the music player...Tested ok.
> ---------------
> Online Business


Thanks

----------


## anonbeat

> So I tried using MusicBrainz under the "Edit Songs" selection to fill in the tags for an album in .wma format (Incubus - A Crow Left of the Murder...). Guayadeque locked up and crashed on both attempts, with no change made to the tags.


I have checked this with the two files you sent me and with other wma files I have here. The problem is from taglib whick dont like your wma files. With the wma files I have all seems ok. For the output of the console looks like dont like the disk entry of the tags. I suggest you to convert all wma files to ogg or mp3 as its widely supported. You can use soundconverter for this.

Thanks for your help

----------


## h!v

I have one request.

Most podcast managers(that I use) don't put date into the file name. Rhythmbox, gpodder, juice from that I know.
I use foobar+podcatcher under Windows( ubuntu too more rarely nowdays), also for some crazy reason I cannot stop Rhythmbox from autostarting. So when G-que will download podcast it will actually double episode that is probably already on my hdd, due to different names.

Adding a switch for podcasts' names would be nice.

Cheers.

----------


## temenex

Good job...good player.  :Wink:

----------


## anonbeat

> I have one request.
> 
> Most podcast managers(that I use) don't put date into the file name. Rhythmbox, gpodder, juice from that I know.
> I use foobar+podcatcher under Windows( ubuntu too more rarely nowdays), also for some crazy reason I cannot stop Rhythmbox from autostarting. So when G-que will download podcast it will actually double episode that is probably already on my hdd, due to different names.
> 
> Adding a switch for podcasts' names would be nice.
> 
> Cheers.


Noted as request.

----------


## anonbeat

> Good job...good player.


Thanks

----------


## h!v

> still not getting anything. What am I doing wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> GNU gdb 6.8-debian
> Copyright (C) 2008 Free Software Foundation, Inc.
> License GPLv3+: GNU GPL version 3 or later <http://gnu.org/licenses/gpl.html>
> This is free software: you are free to change and redistribute it.
> ...


I did something slightly different. Same artist, files in same folder, same artist. I edited them so they have same album name.



```
11:32:34: Library Db Version 11
11:32:34: Library Paths: 
11:32:34: /foxtrot/
11:32:34: 000003EB
11:32:34: Loading /foxtrot/eagles of death metal - Peace, love & death metal/Eagles Of Death Metal - I Only Want You.mp3
11:32:34: Loading /foxtrot/eagles of death metal - Peace, love & death metal/Eagles of Death Metal-So Easy.mp3
11:32:34: Loading /foxtrot/eagles of death metal - Peace, love & death metal/Eagles of Death Metal-So Easy.mp3
11:32:34: Loading /foxtrot/Eldo-27-PL-2007-Mako/07-Eldo-Krew_Pot_Sperma_I_Lzy-Mako.mp3
11:32:34: Loading /foxtrot/Sweet.Noise/Sweet.Noise.-.Czas.ludzi.cienia/Patrz.mp3
11:32:34: Loading /foxtrot/Ektomorf (2006).-.Outcast/01- Outcast - [hipis@freenet.de].mp3
11:32:34: Loading /foxtrot/VELVET REVOLVER - DISCOGRAPHY/[2007] Libertad/01 - Let It Roll.mp3
11:32:34: Loading /foxtrot/RoCk/Coma/Coma - Pierwsze wyjście z mroku/06-Ocalenie.mp3
11:32:34: Loading /foxtrot/ELsE/0.S.T.R/O.S.T.R._-_Jazzurekcja-PL-2004-NoNAMe/O.S.T.R._-_Jazzurekcja-PL-2004-NoNAMe/04_Kilka_wersw_do_ludzi-NoNAMe.mp3
11:32:34: Loading /foxtrot/Godsmack - Awake/02.Awake.mp3
11:32:34: Loading /foxtrot/Them Crooked Vultures (2009)/11 ~ Caligulove.mp3
11:32:34: Loading /foxtrot/Guano.Apes/Guano.Apes.-.Proud.like.a.God/Guano Apes - Never Born.mp3
11:32:34: Loading /foxtrot/OST.Supernatural-S2/OST Supernatural Season 2 - Ted Nugent - Stranglehold.mp3
11:32:34: Loading /foxtrot/OST.Supernatural-S3/OST Supernatural Season 3 - Poison - Every rose has its thorns.mp3
11:32:34: Loading /foxtrot/OST.Supernatural-S1/OST Supernatural Season 1 - Boston - Peace Of Mind.mp3
11:32:34: Loading /foxtrot/Black Sabbath - The Black Box 8CD 2004/201-black_sabbath-war_pigs-sns.mp3
11:32:34: Loading /foxtrot/Brtal Legend Soundtrack/Budgie - Breadfan.mp3
11:32:34: Loading /foxtrot/OST.Supernatural-S1/OST Supernatural Season 1 - ACDC - Back in black.mp3
11:32:34: Loading /foxtrot/Blue yster Cult - Don't Fear the Reaper The Best of Blue yster Cult-TsS/Don't Fear the Reaper The Best of Blue yster Cult/Blue yster Cult - (Don't Fear) The Reaper.mp3
11:32:34: Loading /foxtrot/OST.Supernatural-S1/OST Supernatural Season 1 - Free - All Right Now.mp3
11:32:34: Loading /foxtrot/Brtal Legend Soundtrack/3 Inches of Blood - Deadly Sinners.mp3
11:32:34: Loading /foxtrot/Brtal Legend Soundtrack/Judas Priest - Painkiller.mp3
11:32:34: Loading /foxtrot/OST.Supernatural-S1/OST Supernatural Season 1 - Joe Walsh - Rocky Mountain Way.mp3
11:32:34: Loading /foxtrot/01-EUROPE-THE FINAL COUNTDOWN.mp3
11:32:34: Loading /foxtrot/Brtal Legend Soundtrack/Megadeath - Tornado of Souls.mp3
11:32:34: Loading /foxtrot/Brtal Legend Soundtrack/Mastodon - Crack the Skye.mp3
11:32:34: Loading /foxtrot/Devildriver/devildrver/02-devildriver-i_could_care_less-esc.mp3
11:32:34: Loading /foxtrot/Lamb Of God/Ashes of the Wake/01.laid to rest.mp3
11:32:34: Loading /foxtrot/Brtal Legend Soundtrack/Anvil - March of the Crabs.mp3
11:32:36: $DESKTOP_AUTOSTART_ID=10f4dfe33ff73279ca126838372651342200000031100002
11:32:37: Updating the podcasts...
11:32:39: Warning: Download image failed...
11:32:41: Error: Image file is not of type 15.
11:32:41: Warning: Download image failed...
TagLib: MPEG::Header::parse() -- Invalid sample rate.
TagLib: MPEG::Header::parse() -- Invalid sample rate.
TagLib: MPEG::Header::parse() -- Invalid sample rate.
TagLib: MPEG::Header::parse() -- Invalid sample rate.
TagLib: MPEG::Header::parse() -- Invalid sample rate.
TagLib: MPEG::Header::parse() -- Invalid sample rate.
TagLib: MPEG::Header::parse() -- Invalid sample rate.
TagLib: MPEG::Header::parse() -- Invalid sample rate.
TagLib: MPEG::Header::parse() -- Invalid sample rate.
TagLib: MPEG::Header::parse() -- Invalid sample rate.
TagLib: MPEG::Header::parse() -- Invalid sample rate.
TagLib: MPEG::Header::parse() -- Invalid sample rate.
TagLib: MPEG::Header::parse() -- Invalid sample rate.
TagLib: MPEG::Header::parse() -- Invalid sample rate.
TagLib: MPEG::Header::parse() -- Invalid sample rate.
TagLib: MPEG::Header::parse() -- Invalid sample rate.
TagLib: MPEG::Header::parse() -- Invalid sample rate.
TagLib: MPEG::Header::parse() -- Invalid sample rate.
TagLib: MPEG::Header::parse() -- Invalid sample rate.
TagLib: MPEG::Header::parse() -- Invalid sample rate.
TagLib: MPEG::Header::parse() -- Invalid sample rate.
TagLib: MPEG::Header::parse() -- Invalid sample rate.
TagLib: MPEG::Header::parse() -- Invalid sample rate.
TagLib: MPEG::Header::parse() -- Invalid sample rate.
TagLib: MPEG::Header::parse() -- Invalid sample rate.
Killed
```

Hope it helps somehow.

I guess clean install should be by


```
sudo make uninstall
```

from source folder.
and then compile and install again.

Cheers.

----------


## kruykaze

Anon please add Lucid in the ppa.

----------


## anonbeat

> Anon please add Lucid in the ppa.


See this https://bugs.launchpad.net/soyuz/+bug/330711

I need to change the version to put the ubuntu version in it

----------


## anonbeat

> I did something slightly different. Same artist, files in same folder, same artist. I edited them so they have same album name.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 11:32:34: Library Db Version 11
> 11:32:34: Library Paths: 
> 11:32:34: /foxtrot/
> 11:32:34: 000003EB
> ...


Are you having also issues closing the app? you are using jaunty too. I cant reproduce this here in karmic so it may be a jaunty specific problem.

----------


## h!v

> Are you having also issues closing the app? you are using jaunty too. I cant reproduce this here in karmic so it may be a jaunty specific problem.


Yes, it's Jaunty and app won't close even if I wait. Force quit is needed.

----------


## anonbeat

> Yes, it's Jaunty and app won't close even if I wait. Force quit is needed.


I will test it in jaunty virtual machine

----------


## Pifilatakanemu

I got an issue, too.

G got stuck. So i forced it to shut and reopened with gdb in order to find out about the problem, but G did not react for quite a long time (about 1min). Now it started playing again, out of sudden.

This is the gdb output. Perhaps you find something useful.



```
GNU gdb (GDB) 7.0-ubuntu
Copyright (C) 2009 Free Software Foundation, Inc.
License GPLv3+: GNU GPL version 3 or later <http://gnu.org/licenses/gpl.html>
This is free software: you are free to change and redistribute it.
There is NO WARRANTY, to the extent permitted by law.  Type "show copying"
and "show warranty" for details.
This GDB was configured as "i486-linux-gnu".
For bug reporting instructions, please see:
<http://www.gnu.org/software/gdb/bugs/>...
Reading symbols from /home/fabian/guayadeque/guayadeque...done.
(gdb) run
Starting program: /home/fabian/guayadeque/guayadeque 
[Thread debugging using libthread_db enabled]
16:10:44: Deleted stale lock file '/home/fabian/.guayadeque/.guayadeque-fabian'.
16:10:44: Initialized locale ( de_DE )
[New Thread 0xb7e02b70 (LWP 13637)]
[Thread 0xb7e02b70 (LWP 13637) exited]
16:10:44: Library Db Version 11
16:10:45: Library Paths: 
16:10:45: /media/freecom/Musik/
16:10:45: 000002FB
16:10:45: Loading /media/freecom/Musik/Iron & Wine/Garden State/11 - Such Great Heights - Iron & Wine.mp3
16:10:45: Loading /media/freecom/Musik/Remy Zero/Garden State/7 - Fair - Remy Zero.mp3
16:10:45: Loading /media/freecom/Musik/Kings of Leon/Only by the Night/11 - Cold Desert - Kings of Leon.mp3
16:10:45: Loading /media/freecom/Musik/Jimmy Eat World/Bleed American/3 - The Middle - Jimmy Eat World.mp3
16:10:45: Loading /media/freecom/Musik/Weezer/Green Album/3 - Hash Pipe - Weezer.mp3
16:10:45: Loading /media/freecom/Musik/The Cardigans/Unknown Album/Lovefool - The Cardigans.mp3
16:10:45: Loading /media/freecom/Musik/The Hives/Tyrannosaurus Hives [Bonus Tracks]/3 - Walk Idiot Walk - The Hives.mp3
16:10:45: Loading /media/freecom/Musik/Phantom Planet/The Guest/1 - California - Phantom Planet.mp3
16:10:45: Loading /media/freecom/Musik/Coldplay/2008-07-23_ United Center, Chicago, IL, USA/06. Yes.mp3
16:10:45: Loading /media/freecom/Musik/Smash Mouth/Unbekanntes Album/All Star.mp3
16:10:45: Loading /media/freecom/Musik/Sixpence None The Richer/Unknown Album/Kiss Me - Sixpence None The Richer.mp3
16:10:45: Loading /media/freecom/Musik/Natalie Imbruglia/Unknown Album/Torn - Natalie Imbruglia.mp3
16:10:45: Loading /media/freecom/Musik/Kaiser Chiefs/Yours Truly, Angry Mob/1 - Ruby - Kaiser Chiefs.mp3
16:10:45: Loading /media/freecom/Musik/Train/Drops of Jupiter/Drops of Jupiter - Train.mp3
16:10:45: Loading /media/freecom/Musik/Goo goo dolls/City of Angels/7 - iris - Goo goo dolls.mp3
16:10:45: Loading /media/freecom/Musik/Duffy/Rockferry/02. Warwick Avenue.mp3
16:10:45: Loading /media/freecom/Musik/Reamonn/Unknown Album/Supergirl - Reamonn.mp3
16:10:45: Loading /media/freecom/Musik/R.E.M/The Very Best Of R.E.M/4 - Everybody Hurts - R.E.M.mp3
16:10:45: Loading /media/freecom/Musik/Blur/Song 2 (Japanese Tour Single)/01. Song 2.mp3
16:10:45: Loading /media/freecom/Musik/Bush/Sixteen Stone/10. Glycerine.mp3
16:10:45: Loading /media/freecom/Musik/Violent Femmes/Violent Femmes/1 - Blister in the Sun - Violent Femmes.mp3
16:10:45: Loading /media/freecom/Musik/The Verve/Urban Hymns/4 - The Drugs Don't Work - The Verve.mp3
16:10:45: Loading /media/freecom/Musik/Travis/The Invisible Band (Advance)/3 - Side - Travis.mp3
16:10:45: Loading /media/freecom/Musik/Radiohead/In Rainbows/4 - Weird FishesArpeggi - Radiohead.MP3
16:10:45: Loading /media/freecom/Musik/Cold War Kids/Robbers & Cowards/02. Hang Me Up To Dry.mp3
16:10:45: Loading /media/freecom/Musik/Beck/Unbekanntes Album/00. Loser.mp3
16:10:45: Loading /media/freecom/Musik/The Decemberists/Castaways And Cutouts/3 - July, July! - The Decemberists.mp3
[New Thread 0xb7e02b70 (LWP 13639)]
[Thread 0xb7e02b70 (LWP 13639) exited]
[New Thread 0xb7e02b70 (LWP 13640)]
[Thread 0xb7e02b70 (LWP 13640) exited]
[New Thread 0xb7e02b70 (LWP 13641)]
[Thread 0xb7e02b70 (LWP 13641) exited]
[New Thread 0xb7e02b70 (LWP 13642)]
16:10:48: Database updating started.
16:10:48: Updating the podcasts...
[New Thread 0xb728eb70 (LWP 13643)]
[Thread 0xb728eb70 (LWP 13643) exited]
[New Thread 0xb728eb70 (LWP 13650)]
[Thread 0xb728eb70 (LWP 13650) exited]
[New Thread 0xb728eb70 (LWP 13651)]
[New Thread 0xb68ffb70 (LWP 13652)]
[New Thread 0xb20fdb70 (LWP 13653)]
[Thread 0xb20fdb70 (LWP 13653) exited]
[New Thread 0xb20fdb70 (LWP 13654)]
[New Thread 0xb18fcb70 (LWP 13655)]
[New Thread 0xb08fab70 (LWP 13657)]
[New Thread 0xb10fbb70 (LWP 13656)]
[New Thread 0xb00e0b70 (LWP 13658)]
[New Thread 0xaf8dfb70 (LWP 13659)]
[New Thread 0xae8ddb70 (LWP 13661)]
[New Thread 0xaf0deb70 (LWP 13660)]
[New Thread 0xae0dcb70 (LWP 13662)]
[New Thread 0xad8dbb70 (LWP 13663)]
[Thread 0xae0dcb70 (LWP 13662) exited]
[Thread 0xad8dbb70 (LWP 13663) exited]
[New Thread 0xad8dbb70 (LWP 13664)]
[New Thread 0xae0dcb70 (LWP 13665)]
[New Thread 0xacf68b70 (LWP 13666)]
16:12:33: Loged in to lastfm AudioScrobble service.
[New Thread 0xac767b70 (LWP 13668)]
[Thread 0xae8ddb70 (LWP 13661) exited]
[New Thread 0xabf66b70 (LWP 13669)]
[Thread 0xacf68b70 (LWP 13666) exited]
[Thread 0xac767b70 (LWP 13668) exited]
[New Thread 0xacf68b70 (LWP 13670)]
[Thread 0xabf66b70 (LWP 13669) exited]
[Thread 0xae0dcb70 (LWP 13665) exited]
[Thread 0xacf68b70 (LWP 13670) exited]
[Thread 0xad8dbb70 (LWP 13664) exited]
[New Thread 0xacf68b70 (LWP 13671)]
[New Thread 0xae0dcb70 (LWP 13672)]
[Thread 0xacf68b70 (LWP 13671) exited]
[New Thread 0xacf68b70 (LWP 13673)]
[Thread 0xae0dcb70 (LWP 13672) exited]
[New Thread 0xad8dbb70 (LWP 13674)]
[Thread 0xad8dbb70 (LWP 13674) exited]
[New Thread 0xabf66b70 (LWP 13675)]
[Thread 0xacf68b70 (LWP 13673) exited]
[Thread 0xb08fab70 (LWP 13657) exited]
[New Thread 0xad8dbb70 (LWP 13677)]
[New Thread 0xacf68b70 (LWP 13676)]
[Thread 0xabf66b70 (LWP 13675) exited]
[New Thread 0xae0dcb70 (LWP 13678)]
[Thread 0xacf68b70 (LWP 13676) exited]
[Thread 0xae0dcb70 (LWP 13678) exited]
[New Thread 0xacf68b70 (LWP 13679)]
[New Thread 0xae0dcb70 (LWP 13680)]
[Thread 0xad8dbb70 (LWP 13677) exited]
[Thread 0xae0dcb70 (LWP 13680) exited]
[Thread 0xacf68b70 (LWP 13679) exited]
[New Thread 0xae0dcb70 (LWP 13682)]
[New Thread 0xacf68b70 (LWP 13681)]
[New Thread 0xad8dbb70 (LWP 13683)]
[Thread 0xad8dbb70 (LWP 13683) exited]
[Thread 0xacf68b70 (LWP 13681) exited]
[Thread 0xae0dcb70 (LWP 13682) exited]
[New Thread 0xae0dcb70 (LWP 13684)]
[New Thread 0xacf68b70 (LWP 13685)]
[Thread 0xae0dcb70 (LWP 13684) exited]
[New Thread 0xad8dbb70 (LWP 13686)]
[Thread 0xacf68b70 (LWP 13685) exited]
[Thread 0xad8dbb70 (LWP 13686) exited]
[New Thread 0xacf68b70 (LWP 13687)]
[Thread 0xaf8dfb70 (LWP 13659) exited]
[New Thread 0xae0dcb70 (LWP 13688)]
[Thread 0xacf68b70 (LWP 13687) exited]
[New Thread 0xacf68b70 (LWP 13689)]
[Thread 0xacf68b70 (LWP 13689) exited]
[Thread 0xae0dcb70 (LWP 13688) exited]
[Thread 0xb10fbb70 (LWP 13656) exited]
[New Thread 0xae0dcb70 (LWP 13691)]
[Thread 0xae0dcb70 (LWP 13691) exited]
[New Thread 0xb10fbb70 (LWP 13690)]
[Thread 0xb10fbb70 (LWP 13690) exited]
[New Thread 0xae0dcb70 (LWP 13692)]
[Thread 0xae0dcb70 (LWP 13692) exited]
[New Thread 0xb10fbb70 (LWP 13693)]
[New Thread 0xae0dcb70 (LWP 13694)]
[Thread 0xae0dcb70 (LWP 13694) exited]
[Thread 0xb10fbb70 (LWP 13693) exited]
[New Thread 0xb10fbb70 (LWP 13695)]
[Thread 0xb10fbb70 (LWP 13695) exited]
[New Thread 0xb10fbb70 (LWP 13696)]
[New Thread 0xae0dcb70 (LWP 13697)]
[Thread 0xb10fbb70 (LWP 13696) exited]
[Thread 0xae0dcb70 (LWP 13697) exited]
[New Thread 0xae0dcb70 (LWP 13698)]
[Thread 0xae0dcb70 (LWP 13698) exited]
[Thread 0xb00e0b70 (LWP 13658) exited]
[Thread 0xaf0deb70 (LWP 13660) exited]
[Thread 0xb728eb70 (LWP 13651) exited]
```

----------


## h!v

Build 745

Doesn't resume to last position even option is set ( default 10 min).
Checked podcast 1.40h long.

----------


## Uncle Spellbinder

> Build 745
> 
> Doesn't resume to last position even option is set ( default 10 min).
> Checked podcast 1.40h long.


Try the current build (755) see if it makes a difference.

----------


## anonbeat

> Build 745
> 
> Doesn't resume to last position even option is set ( default 10 min).
> Checked podcast 1.40h long.


Cant reproduce it here. Listenning to a track I have it set to 10min and it restores position correctly when its enabled that option.

----------


## anonbeat

> I got an issue, too.
> 
> G got stuck. So i forced it to shut and reopened with gdb in order to find out about the problem, but G did not react for quite a long time (about 1min). Now it started playing again, out of sudden.
> 
> This is the gdb output. Perhaps you find something useful.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


That dont show much. Next time attach gdb to the running freeze process and do a backtrace on it.

Thanks

----------


## h!v

> Try the current build (755) see if it makes a difference.


Nope. Something's wrong on Jaunty. Wonder if anyone can confirm it too.

----------


## anonbeat

> Nope. Something's wrong on Jaunty. Wonder if anyone can confirm it too.


Im trying to reproduce this on a jaunty installation and dont get it to happen. What exactly are you doing? Im loading it, editing tracks, saving the tracks modifications and then closing the app. Here it closes fine

----------


## Goombie

I installed the latest svn of Guayadeque this morning, and the menu bar  seems to be missing.  :Sad: 
Does anyone know how to fix this? I updated from anonbeats's PPA version  to the SVN version on an Ubuntu Karmic system. Screenshot:
Screenshot.jpg

----------


## pickarooney

I've an update on a tag bug I reported a couple of pages back. I tried to merge 5 tracks from an artist (same dir, different album tags). When the edit songs dialog came up, there were hundreds of tracks in it...

Hope the screenshots make sense!

----------


## anonbeat

> I installed the latest svn of Guayadeque this morning, and the menu bar  seems to be missing. 
> Does anyone know how to fix this? I updated from anonbeats's PPA version  to the SVN version on an Ubuntu Karmic system. Screenshot:
> Screenshot.jpg


Its the 1st time you tried ? this looks really weird. I think its a wxwidgets problem. Can you try reinstalling wxWidgets and then install guayadeque again ?

Thanks

----------


## anonbeat

> I've an update on a tag bug I reported a couple of pages back. I tried to merge 5 tracks from an artist (same dir, different album tags). When the edit songs dialog came up, there were hundreds of tracks in it...
> 
> Hope the screenshots make sense!


I have your database so I will do the same and see what happens.

----------


## Goombie

> Its the 1st time you tried ? this looks really weird. I think its a wxwidgets problem. Can you try reinstalling wxWidgets and then install guayadeque again ?
> 
> Thanks


I'll give that a shot. For the record, I'm running rev. svn686 now, and the menu bar is there.

----------


## anonbeat

> Anon please add Lucid in the ppa.


Ok the svn lucid packages are building now in ppa. 

i386 done

----------


## Goombie

> I'll give that a shot. For the record, I'm running rev. svn686 now, and the menu bar is there.


UPDATE: I reinstalled the wxwidgets packages, and the menu bar has returned!
Thanks for your help, anonbeat.  :Smile: 

As a side note, the desktop menu entry (Sound & Video > Guayadeque) wasn't recreated for some reason, but I think that was my computer.

----------


## anonbeat

> UPDATE: I reinstalled the wxwidgets packages, and the menu bar has returned!
> Thanks for your help, anonbeat. 
> 
> As a side note, the desktop menu entry (Sound & Video > Guayadeque) wasn't recreated for some reason, but I think that was my computer.


Great news!! 

Enjoy guayadeque and come back whenever you want for questions, suggestions, bug reports, etc

----------


## anonbeat

> I've an update on a tag bug I reported a couple of pages back. I tried to merge 5 tracks from an artist (same dir, different album tags). When the edit songs dialog came up, there were hundreds of tracks in it...
> 
> Hope the screenshots make sense!


I tried using your database. The problem is that you are right clicking over the albums and selecting edit tracks. This action will edit the tracks of the albums you have selecting independiently of the filter you have set in the artists. If you want to edit the tracks by one artist you must right click over the artist and select edit tracks.

And in this case the first album with blank name have lot of tracks as there are lot of tracks with empty album tag and all are assigned to the same album as they are all in the same directory.

Hope this clears it if not let me know.

Thanks for your help and effort testing it

----------


## VastOne

Anonbeat has created a new Guayadeque Social Group Here


Check it out....

And a very good friend of mine posted this at another thread

I can't say how much I'm really loving Guayadeque Music Player. The best player I've used in Lunux to be sure.


And Guayadeque's presence on the web is growing!

Guayadeque is up on Gnome Files: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=2490

and LastFM: http://www.last.fm/group/Guayadeque

and OMG!Ubuntu!: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/02/g...ht-unique.html

and Ubutu Geek: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/guayadeque...ic-player.html

and Web Upd8: http://www.webupd8.org/2009/05/guaya...nux-audio.html

and Softpedia: http://linux.softpedia.com/get/Multi...er-46023.shtml

and Buckycomputing.net: http://buckycomputing.net/blog/how-t...-music-player/

and Tech Blog Parade: http://techblogparade.blogspot.com/2...ht-unique.html

and Winxperts: http://www.winxperts.net/503/ubuntu-...e-music-player

and Winxperts Forums: http://www.forums.winxperts.net/inde...-music-player/

and My Linux Exploits: http://linux.zachjones.net/2010/02/2...-music-player/

and FreshMeat: http://freshmeat.net/projects/guayadeque

and OpenSUSE: http://en.opensuse.org/OpenSUSE_Week...s_.40_openSUSE

and Twitter: http://twitter.com/omgubuntu/status/9238046677

----------


## anonbeat

> Anonbeat has created a new Guayadeque Social Group Here
> 
> 
> Check it out....
> 
> And a very good friend of mine posted this at another thread
> 
> I can't say how much I'm really loving Guayadeque Music Player. The best player I've used in Lunux to be sure.
> 
> ...


He is forgetting the main one... http://ubuntuforums.org where guayadeque appears in more and more threads

Thank you guys

----------


## anonbeat

*The release 0.2.5 have been published*. Its already in ppa for karmic and for Lucid.

I would like to thank everyone who participated in the Icon development poll at OMG! UK.  Every icon and every artist was appreciated and the resulting artwork and design was fantastic.  The 1800 votes cast was a surprise, but shows how effective a good blog can be.  Mrmotinjo won with his icon creation and will forever be linked to Guayadeque and for this we are grateful and humbled.

Also I would like to thank all your contribution to this project. With your help I could find and fix lot of bugs and add many features.

Stay tuned as there are still lot to come  :Smile: 

Thank you very much
J.Rios

----------


## h!v

> Im trying to reproduce this on a jaunty installation and dont get it to happen. What exactly are you doing? Im loading it, editing tracks, saving the tracks modifications and then closing the app. Here it closes fine


You're losing track  :Wink: .

I reported about "editing tracks and closing not app" earlier as confirmation of another user. I've build 755. Tried to reproduce it again. It seems to be affecting major changes. Changing up to 3 tracks tags, ie Album title won't cause trouble. More than 3, it locks app.

I'd rather worry about this bug later on. You don't support directly Jaunty, many people should switch to Lucid after it's release. I guess. Worry about this later if comes up as problem later on. For now Ex-falso seems to be good option. More over music player should play music.
Doesn't mean I won't report with stuff I find out. I'll break this app, don't you worry.

Other thing I reported is not returning too last positions( my last message you quoted was regarding this). I have this problem in 755 too.

Here's another thing. Adding tracks based on Last.fm is on.
1. Start playing a song
2. Add podcast and change position to about 10 min.
3. Switch to previously played song.
4. Play podcast again.
5. Go back to song.
After some tries apps seems to be crashing.

Another one
1. Start downloading a podcast. 
2. Try to quit. 
App locks same way as with editing tracks. Still plays though. Downloading goes on and finishes. App just won't close.

Here's another one.
I guess it's the way you get out with empty field for search. 
When you click magnifying glass it'll lunch search with word "search".
Might be confusing for some people when randomly clicked.

I shall post output tomorrow if needed.

Request.
1.
I see many empty fields, due to empty tags.
If theres empty tag with title, pass file's name to library so there's no "noname entires". Especially when there are empty title, artist and/or album at same time.
Should be easier to navigate and search. I have quite a lot of empty or half empty lines surprisingly. 

2.
When from library we use "Select Artist/Genre/Album" there should be easy way to get back to whole library again. Just like after searching.

VastOne.
You pasted whole message right after ctr+c?
Links with triple dot are not working, for some obvious reason *cough*, Friday night syndrome? *cough*  :Wink: .


PS. Why it gets attention? It's behemoth on a bag of Mitsubishi pills. With it's flaws - still hits the wall sometimes.

----------


## gnaag

I have encoutered a bug with podcasts. Not all podcasts on web are properly maintained by Guayadeque. For instance when I add podcast http://www.rozhlas.sk/inetportal/web...dex.php?id=713 guayadeque adds it, however all info is empty and program does not list files. Moreover the link in the browser is just empty field This link is handled fine with firefox, google-chrome, rhythmbox, banshee. I hope, you will fix this soon, while this is one of the most important slovak podcasts providers.

----------


## anonbeat

> I have encoutered a bug with podcasts. Not all podcasts on web are properly maintained by Guayadeque. For instance when I add podcast http://www.rozhlas.sk/inetportal/web...dex.php?id=713 guayadeque adds it, however all info is empty and program does not list files. Moreover the link in the browser is just empty field This link is handled fine with firefox, google-chrome, rhythmbox, banshee. I hope, you will fix this soon, while this is one of the most important slovak podcasts providers.


Shoudl be fixed in svn revision 757

Thanks for your bug report.

----------


## pickarooney

> I tried using your database. The problem is that you are right clicking over the albums and selecting edit tracks. This action will edit the tracks of the albums you have selecting independiently of the filter you have set in the artists. If you want to edit the tracks by one artist you must right click over the artist and select edit tracks.
> 
> And in this case the first album with blank name have lot of tracks as there are lot of tracks with empty album tag and all are assigned to the same album as they are all in the same directory.
> 
> Hope this clears it if now let me know.
> 
> Thanks for your help and effort testing it


ahaa, now it makes sense at least. The workaround is not the best, so hopefully in the future there will be a more 'clever' way of doing it but at least I know how to avoid the problem now.

As an example of how the current system is incomplete, if I have say three tracks by "Beatles" and twenty by "The Beatles", 15 of which are in proper albums I won't be able to do this conveniently.

Might as well mention a couple of wishlist items too, related to this
1) live filtering - as you type only songs/artists who match the search string are kept displayed
2) an option to ignore "the" in band names and sort e.g. 'The Beatles' under 'B'

These are just habits from amarok though, maybe not something of interest for guayadeque. I'll sandbox them as soon as I can get the ideatorrent page to load on sourceforge.

----------


## Crowder

Here are some issues I've been having. Sorry, I don't have any output as it was a while ago, in another session:

- The queue displays the full tag of a music file. Is there any way to get rid of the track number, or otherwise customize?

- The window is resizing itself on startup, back to the same way every time.

- Last.fm doesn't seem to be logging in, I can't get anything to come up under the tab, and I don't think it scrobbled anything either.

- Another thing is that I find this to be a really ugly player. I know many people wouldn't care or might not agree with me, and it's nice that it's lightweight, but I personally don't like to use a player where everything is just in a flat gray, utilitarian layout (I know that GTK themes would probably change it, but it's just boring and ugly to me on the whole, sorry). So... I think Guayadeque needs some personality!

Lastly, I have a question: isn't this what launchpad is for? Why do it on ubuntu forums?

----------


## Crowder

Oh hey, one last thing that I've been looking for everywhere and never finding; a small tweak, but very important:

Either by default or through an option, there should be a way to take pronouns and other "unimportant" words out of the alphabetization algorithm. I have a large library, and it's very important to not have to scroll all the way down to "T" for every artist and album that starts with "The." Likewise, I think that the band "A Sunny Day in Glasgow," for example, belongs under S. 

Also a sorting issue: You may want to put files that end up with blank tags under "Unknown" or something - currently there's just a blank row under artists for some of my tracks.

And to add to my previous comment about looks, you might want to add an icon for the application - it shows up in the shortcut, but not in window selectors or AWN.

Thanks for taking input, it's great to take part in the development.  :Smile:

----------


## anonbeat

> Here are some issues I've been having. Sorry, I don't have any output as it was a while ago, in another session:
> 
> - The queue displays the full tag of a music file. Is there any way to get rid of the track number, or otherwise customize?
> 
> - The window is resizing itself on startup, back to the same way every time.
> 
> - Last.fm doesn't seem to be logging in, I can't get anything to come up under the tab, and I don't think it scrobbled anything either.
> 
> - Another thing is that I find this to be a really ugly player. I know many people wouldn't care or might not agree with me, and it's nice that it's lightweight, but I personally don't like to use a player where everything is just in a flat gray, utilitarian layout (I know that GTK themes would probably change it, but it's just boring and ugly to me on the whole, sorry). So... I think Guayadeque needs some personality!
> ...


So finally the only thing that is not working 'properly' is the last.fm ? This have been fixed long time ago.

I understand that you prefer something else more beautifull, that does this in that way, etc but I dont think you should say that 'nothing was working properly'.

In the other hand Im just asking for help to test it. If you found something it was not working I dont think it is too much work come by and write what you found wrong and request the changes you like.

Anyway Thank you for pointing out what was wrong.

----------


## kruykaze

> Ok the svn lucid packages are building now in ppa. 
> 
> i386 done


Nice waiting for the 64bit  :Very Happy: 




> Here are some issues I've been having. Sorry, I don't have any output as it was a while ago, in another session:
> 
> - The queue displays the full tag of a music file. Is there any way to get rid of the track number, or otherwise customize?
> 
> - The window is resizing itself on startup, back to the same way every time.
> 
> - Last.fm doesn't seem to be logging in, I can't get anything to come up under the tab, and I don't think it scrobbled anything either.
> 
> - Another thing is that I find this to be a really ugly player. I know many people wouldn't care or might not agree with me, and it's nice that it's lightweight, but I personally don't like to use a player where everything is just in a flat gray, utilitarian layout (I know that GTK themes would probably change it, but it's just boring and ugly to me on the whole, sorry). So... I think Guayadeque needs some personality!
> ...


You can assign G-Que it's own gtk theme if you want.

----------


## anonbeat

> Oh hey, one last thing that I've been looking for everywhere and never finding; a small tweak, but very important:
> 
> Either by default or through an option, there should be a way to take pronouns and other "unimportant" words out of the alphabetization algorithm. I have a large library, and it's very important to not have to scroll all the way down to "T" for every artist and album that starts with "The." Likewise, I think that the band "A Sunny Day in Glasgow," for example, belongs under S. 
> 
> Also a sorting issue: You may want to put files that end up with blank tags under "Unknown" or something - currently there's just a blank row under artists for some of my tracks.
> 
> And to add to my previous comment about looks, you might want to add an icon for the application - it shows up in the shortcut, but not in window selectors or AWN.
> 
> Thanks for taking input, it's great to take part in the development.


Now you have found out why im using this and not launchpad. Here you feel you are part of the development and even when its a lot of more work for me I like that the ppl can help and provide feedback, requests, etc

The application icon is there. Currently there are to places for the icon
/usr/share/pixmaps/guayadeque.png
/usr/share/app-install/icons/guayadeque.png
also the guayadeque.desktop points as icon=guayadeque.png
I dunno why gnome-do or awn only shows the icon when it wants to. Will need to investigate this but there are other things to do with higher priority at this moment.

The other things were already requested.

Thanks for your help

----------


## pickarooney

> I dunno why gnome-do or awn only shows the icon when it wants to. Will need to investigate this but there are other things to do with higher priority at this moment.


For info, the icon _does_ show up in cairo-dock (although it's a little fuzzy when zoomed), so I wouldn't worry about this. Users should be able to configure their docks to show the icon if it doesn't do it automatically.

Quick update: I opened guayadeque and closed it again straight away just now and it froze, so it's not just when tagging that it happens. I'm going to reinstall to see if it does anything.

----------


## pickarooney

Problem still there (hangs every time on shutdown) in rev 757 cleanly installed on Xubuntu 9.04. I'll test with GNOME or KDE when I get a chance.

----------


## anonbeat

> Problem still there (hangs every time on shutdown) in rev 757 cleanly installed on Xubuntu 9.04. I'll test with GNOME or KDE when I get a chance.


Could you please try with karmic?

----------


## Kejlsn

> I installed the latest svn of Guayadeque this  morning, and the menu bar  seems to be missing.





> UPDATE: I reinstalled the wxwidgets packages, and the menu bar has returned!


I can't get the menu bar to work!
I'm in Lucid Lynx and have tried both the .deb and the svn for version 2.5.
Tried to install/reinstall the wxdigets but with no results. There was a lot of versions in synaptic for wxwidgets, which one should I look for exactly? 

Any idea?

----------


## anonbeat

> I can't get the menu bar to work!
> I'm in Lucid Lynx and have tried both the .deb and the svn for version 2.5.
> Tried to install/reinstall the wxdigets but with no results. There was a lot of versions in synaptic for wxwidgets, which one should I look for exactly? 
> 
> Any idea?


wxgtk 2.8 shoud work

----------


## Kejlsn

> wxgtk 2.8 shoud work


It really does not work :/
I have not read the whole thread, but there must be some connection between those who also having problem with the menu bar. Of course I tried to delete the ./guayadeque in my home folder to get the default settings, but the menu bar is still gone.

Well, maybe I just chill for a couple of weeks and then try this promise music player later instead  :Smile: 

Keep up the good work anonbeat!

----------


## pickarooney

> Could you please try with karmic?


I can't get video or audio to work properly with Karmic, unfortunately. 
I can try set up a virtual karmic machine, if that would help, or test guayadeque on my (jaunty) laptop, or even test in Mint?

Have you had feedback from anyone using non-ubuntu linux distros?

----------


## anonbeat

> I can't get video or audio to work properly with Karmic, unfortunately. 
> I can try set up a virtual karmic machine, if that would help, or test guayadeque on my (jaunty) laptop, or even test in Mint?
> 
> Have you had feedback from anyone using non-ubuntu linux distros?


Maybe we can help you on the karmic audio problem.
There are other ppl outside ubuntu using it but not much feedback latelly.

Thanks for your effort

----------


## h!v

> You can assign G-Que it's own gtk theme if you want.


How if I may?oO Running as another user?

About AWN. It shows up properly on mine. I use ppa versioun, though. I strongly suggest to upgrade if anyone haven't already.

----------


## VastOne

> How if I may?oO Running as another user?
> 
> About AWN. It shows up properly on mine. I use ppa versioun, though. I strongly suggest to upgrade if anyone haven't already.


Same here for me, the icon working on AWN and Cairo-Dock on several machines.

----------


## h!v

Once again about Last.fm

As I understand those entries with bright font, almost invisible are not present in my library(either guayadeque or on last.fm server, first one I guess is more acurate).
Visible one are those present on my HDD, one I scrobbled.
Maybe instead
a) Draw stroke around album art for present on HDD songs/files/albums/scrobbled. Non scrobbled stays the same.
or
b) Desaturate (b&w) album art for non present songs on HDD. If album art is missing star stays grey/silver; gold star would indicate (higher contrast) for present one.
c) I see there's no option to play non present tracks. Maybe add play button next to entry. For Similar artist/tracks it could enque/play all songs. 

With one of this you can get away with font colors problem on other systems.


Cheers.

----------


## anonbeat

> Once again about Last.fm
> 
> As I understand those entries with bright font, almost invisible are not present in my library(either guayadeque or on last.fm server, first one I guess is more acurate).
> Visible one are those present on my HDD, one I scrobbled.
> Maybe instead
> a) Draw stroke around album art for present on HDD songs/files/albums/scrobbled. Non scrobbled stays the same.
> or
> b) Desaturate (b&w) album art for non present songs on HDD. If album art is missing star stays grey/silver; gold star would indicate (higher contrast) for present one.
> c) I see there's no option to play non present tracks. Maybe add play button next to entry. For Similar artist/tracks it could enque/play all songs. 
> ...


What theme are you using?

----------


## Uncle Spellbinder

I made a Blogspot Blogger page for Guayadeque!

http://guayadequemusicplayer.blogspot.com/

Show your support for Guayadeque by following this blog. Click "follow"

----------


## anonbeat

> I made a Blogspot Blogger page for Guayadeque!
> 
> http://guayadequemusicplayer.blogspot.com/


Great idea! Thanks

btw Do you mind to test the lucid packages and report me if it works correctly ? 

Thanks

----------


## Uncle Spellbinder

> Great idea! Thanks
> 
> btw Do you mind to test the lucid packages and report me if it works correctly ? 
> 
> Thanks


I've been on Karmic today mostly. Just booted into Lucid again. I've not had any issues in either OS. Guayadeque has been operating like a champ on both Karmic and Lucid Alpha 3.

----------


## rotwang888

Hi. Here I am with some feedback from a non-Ubuntu user.  :Smile: 



> The queue displays the full tag of a music file. Is there any way to get rid of the track number, or otherwise customize?


This would be great.  Maybe a "select columns" option when right clicking on the now playing title bar like in the library panel.  Mostly I'd like to get rid of the track numbers which take up space and don't help with a playist of single tracks from different "albums".  I have a lot of podcasts and radio shows with useless track numbers (I never really noticed before because in other players I never display track numbers in playlists).  But anyway, until there is an option to edit the displayed info, is there a way to process the track number of multiple tracks at once?  There is the option to generate track numbers in order, but I'd like to select a group of tracks and set the track number to 0 for all of them.  As it is, I have to edit the tags track by track.
 Anyway, thanks for the great work.  The program has been working so smoothly I haven't had anything to complain about.  And the splash screen is so nice that I turned it back on.  One of these days I'll try out the player on Slackware.

----------


## Uncle Spellbinder

Well, updated to the latest SVN, LastFM is not scrobbling. Username and password entered correctly, checked the "enabled" box, still no scrobbling.

----------


## anonbeat

> Well, updated to the latest SVN, LastFM is not scrobbling. Username and password entered correctly, checked the "enabled" box, still no scrobbling.


Going to check it now

----------


## Uncle Spellbinder

Thanks, anonbeat. To be on the safe side, I deleted the .guayadeque folder in my home directory. Starting over and see if it was an error on my part. Library scanning now. I'll post back results.

----------


## Uncle Spellbinder

Everything has updated, library scanned. still no scrobbling.

----------


## h!v

> What theme are you using?


I use Murrora-Grey-Owl-3.
Last.fm thing is independent of any light theme, tho. 

If you close app, volume was 100%, upon next startup tooltip over volume button will show 0% instead of 100%.

Glad you've add version and rev number on the splash.

----------


## anonbeat

> Everything has updated, library scanned. still no scrobbling.


Fis is on way. Need to finish something other first

----------


## anonbeat

> Well, updated to the latest SVN, LastFM is not scrobbling. Username and password entered correctly, checked the "enabled" box, still no scrobbling.


Should be fixed in revision 762. 

Please note the new no cover image!! Big Thanks to MrMotinjo. He is just awesome!!

Thanks for your bug report

----------


## anonbeat

> I use Murrora-Grey-Owl-3.
> Last.fm thing is independent of any light theme, tho. 
> 
> If you close app, volume was 100%, upon next startup tooltip over volume button will show 0% instead of 100%.
> 
> Glad you've add version and rev number on the splash.


The volume problem is fixed in svn.

Thanks

----------


## dragonboss

I've been looking for the crossfade controls and there seems to be none. Will this feature be included?

----------


## Uncle Spellbinder

Trying to update to 762...




```
unclespellbinder@karmic:~$ cd guayadeque
unclespellbinder@karmic:~/guayadeque$ svn update
U    src/AlbumBrowser.cpp
U    src/DbLibrary.cpp
U    src/LibPanel.h
U    src/PodcastsPanel.cpp
U    src/PlayerPanel.cpp
U    src/RadioPanel.cpp
D    src/images/orig/no_cover.jpg
A    src/images/orig/gq_nocover_prototype.svg
A    src/images/orig/no_cover.png
U    src/AlListBox.cpp
U    src/SplashWin.cpp
U    src/ArListBox.h
U    src/SoListBox.cpp
U    src/Images.cpp
U    src/ArListBox.cpp
U    src/AlbumBrowser.h
U    src/SoListBox.h
U    src/MainFrame.h
U    src/PodcastsPanel.h
U    src/AlListBox.h
U    src/LastFMPanel.cpp
U    src/PlayerPanel.h
U    src/MainFrame.cpp
U    src/PlayList.cpp
U    src/Commands.h
U    src/LastFMPanel.h
U    src/LibPanel.cpp
U    changelog
Updated to revision 762.
unclespellbinder@karmic:~/guayadeque$ make clean
unclespellbinder@karmic:~/guayadeque$ sudo make install
[sudo] password for unclespellbinder: 
[  1%] Building CXX object src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/AlListBox.o
[  2%] Building CXX object src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/ArListBox.o
[  3%] Building CXX object src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/ArrayStringArray.o
[  4%] Building CXX object src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/AudioScrobble.o
[  5%] Building CXX object src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/Config.o
[  7%] Building CXX object src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/ConfirmExit.o
[  8%] Building CXX object src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/CoverEdit.o
[  9%] Building CXX object src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/CoverFrame.o
[ 10%] Building CXX object src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/Db.o
[ 11%] Building CXX object src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/DbLibrary.o
[ 12%] Building CXX object src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/DbCache.o
[ 14%] Building CXX object src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/AutoPulseGauge.o
[ 15%] Building CXX object src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/GeListBox.o
[ 16%] Building CXX object src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/Images.o
/home/unclespellbinder/guayadeque/src/Images.cpp:51:31: error: ./images/no_cover.h: No such file or directory
/home/unclespellbinder/guayadeque/src/Images.cpp:146: error: guImage_no_cover was not declared in this scope
/home/unclespellbinder/guayadeque/src/Images.cpp:146: error: guImage_no_cover was not declared in this scope
make[2]: *** [src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/Images.o] Error 1
make[1]: *** [src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/all] Error 2
make: *** [all] Error 2
unclespellbinder@karmic:~/guayadeque$
```

----------


## anonbeat

> Trying to update to 762...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> unclespellbinder@karmic:~$ cd guayadeque
> unclespellbinder@karmic:~/guayadeque$ svn update
> U    src/AlbumBrowser.cpp
> ...


Uploaded that file. Sorry!! my fault I missed that file to be uploaded.

Thanks

----------


## anonbeat

> I've been looking for the crossfade controls and there seems to be none. Will this feature be included?


Thanks for your interest in guayadeque. Yes its planned for the next release.

----------


## Uncle Spellbinder

Scrobbling fine now. Thanks, Anon!

----------


## anonbeat

> Scrobbling fine now. Thanks, Anon!


Thanks to you for reporting it.

----------


## anonbeat

*Added 2010-03-14 :*
  * Added two buttons in preferences to order the cover words
  * The covers are now saved with the first word to detect covers
  * Added in last.fm panel the posibility to search for tracks in library
  * The splash shows the revision number
  * Double click over the track title selects the track
  * Updated the no cover image. Thanks mrmotinjo
  * Fix parsing podcasts that contains comments before the channel tag

Thanks for your help testing

----------


## rotwang888

Just updated to 764 and the now playing list looks much, much better, and I didn't even have to remove all those random track numbers one by one. Thank you.

----------


## pickarooney

Love the new no cover image!
Any chance we can request a new set of play/pause/etc. buttons from Mrmotinjo?

----------


## anonbeat

> Love the new no cover image!
> Any chance we can request a new set of play/pause/etc. buttons from Mrmotinjo?


What I have requested is new Radio and Podcast images. Icons are harder to do I guess

----------


## anonbeat

> Just updated to 764 and the now playing list looks much, much better, and I didn't even have to remove all those random track numbers one by one. Thank you.


Great. Thanks

----------


## kruykaze

> How if I may?oO Running as another user?
> 
> About AWN. It shows up properly on mine. I use ppa versioun, though. I strongly suggest to upgrade if anyone haven't already.


You have to launch gque with a specific command and specify what gtk theme you want for it http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1340828
Enjoy. and let me know what theme you have chosen for gque (w/ screenshot) i might be tempted to copy you.

----------


## h!v

Rev 764 build ready.
Took quite long to build always reporting as 0% done, but that might be problem on my back-end.

It resumes to play podcast from last position. Problem is, it happens only if it was last track I played. If I try it to play it again. Starts from the begining.
It also starts playing right after launching the player. Which should not be happening, IMO.
If Podcast is playing( I guess files larger than normal track too), app locks, when trying to quit.
http://pastebin.com/8c40WrBi

App sometimes locks if i try to quit while playing some song. Can't figure out why exactly, happens for not all songs.
http://pastebin.com/fCwmRvHi

New No-cover icon is just awesome.

Any way to downgrade from svn?

@kruykaze I'll play around with it later in the evening. Thanks.

----------


## anonbeat

> Rev 764 build ready.
> Took quite long to build always reporting as 0% done, but that might be problem on my back-end.
> 
> It resumes to play podcast from last position. Problem is, it happens only if it was last track I played. If I try it to play it again. Starts from the begining.
> It also starts playing right after launching the player. Which should not be happening, IMO.
> If Podcast is playing( I guess files larger than normal track too), app locks, when trying to quit.
> http://pastebin.com/8c40WrBi
> 
> App sometimes locks if i try to quit while playing some song. Can't figure out why exactly, happens for not all songs.
> ...


Its normal behaivour. It will save play position and restore it only when it was playing.

The locks while trying to quit I think its a specific jaunty problem. I cant reproduce it here even using jaunty.

The pastebin doc dont help. Sorry.

To go to a specific revision do 


```
svn update -r revnumber
```


Thanks for your comments

----------


## pickarooney

> You have to launch gque with a specific command and specify what gtk theme you want for it http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1340828
> Enjoy. and let me know what theme you have chosen for gque (w/ screenshot) i might be tempted to copy you.


Is it possible to use my QT theme for guayadeque? I use xfce but apps such as Ktorrent, Krusader, Amarok use my QT theme.

----------


## h!v

> Its normal behaivour. It will save play position and restore it only when it was playing.
> 
> The locks while trying to quit I think its a specific jaunty problem. I cant reproduce it here even using jaunty.


It also should resume after we add it again to playlist and after starting playing it again as well. Useful for podcast listeners ( or readers as thumbs seem to call 'em).

I just downgraded to 760, problem with locking app doesn't exist.

----------


## Uncle Spellbinder

> *Added 2010-03-14 :*
>   * Added two buttons in preferences to order the cover words
>   * The covers are now saved with the first word to detect covers
>   * Added in last.fm panel the posibility to search for tracks in library
>   * The splash shows the revision number
>   * Double click over the track title selects the track
>   * Updated the no cover image. Thanks mrmotinjo
>   * Fix parsing podcasts that contains comments before the channel tag
> 
> Thanks for your help testing


Fantastic. Looking great and working great at the moment. Love that downloaded covers can now be saves a _folder.jpg_. 

Thanks for the great work annonbeat!

One issue I still have, though. And it's an old issue since the beginning. A bunch of tracks are still not being recognized by their tags. _All_ other players I use or have used (both in Windows and Linux) recognize _all_ my mp3's. As I understand it, this is a taglib issue. But is there some sort of way to get these tracks recognized? It's the only issue I have I fine hard to overcome.

----------


## anonbeat

> Fantastic. Looking great and working great at the moment. Love that downloaded covers can now be saves a _folder.jpg_. 
> 
> Thanks for the great work annonbeat!
> 
> One issue I still have, though. And it's an old issue since the beginning. A bunch of tracks are still not being recognized by their tags. _All_ other players I use or have used (both in Windows and Linux) recognize _all_ my mp3's. As I understand it, this is a taglib issue. But is there some sort of way to get these tracks recognized? It's the only issue I have I fine hard to overcome.


About the mp3 with id3v2.3 can you check if still is happening with taglib 1.6.1 used by Lucid ?

This is a taglib issue. I tried to see for a easy workaround but I didnt came to anything easy. One thing you can do is convert that tags to id3v2.4 that taglib supports right. Other thing is remove taglib dependency and write/read tag myself but this should be much more work to do.

Thanks

----------


## pickarooney

I was unable to reproduce the freeze on Linux Mint Helena using a live CD and the same music library as on Xubuntu Jaunty.

Is there some way of testing if any of these might be a contributing factor:
-xfce
-pulseaudio/ALSA (I don't use pulseaudio)

----------


## anonbeat

> I was unable to reproduce the freeze on Linux Mint Helena using a live CD and the same music library as on Xubuntu Jaunty.
> 
> Is there some way of testing if any of these might be a contributing factor:
> -xfce
> -pulseaudio/ALSA (I don't use pulseaudio)


I really dont know as I could not reproduce it here using Jaunty with gnome.

----------


## anonbeat

* Added 2010-03-14 :*
  * Added in Preferences -> Playback the option to add a random Album instead of track so you can play albums randomly.

Let me know if something is wrong. 

Thanks for testing

----------


## Uncle Spellbinder

> ...One issue I still have, though. And it's an old issue since the beginning. A bunch of tracks are still not being recognized by their tags. _All_ other players I use or have used (both in Windows and Linux) recognize _all_ my mp3's. As I understand it, this is a taglib issue. But is there some sort of way to get these tracks recognized? It's the only issue I have I fine hard to overcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by anonbeat
> 
> 
> About the mp3 with id3v2.3 can you check if still is happening with taglib 1.6.1 used by Lucid ?
> ...


Well, Lucid is gone at the moment, waiting for the Beta now. Currently using Karmic. As far as changing the tags, that would be difficult as I don't know what songs they are unless I play them. And there are many tracks like this. If removing the taglib dependency is possible, perhaps somewhere down the line in a later version, that would be great. I understand that's lot's of additional work. Appreciate the advice though. I'll see what I can do on my end as far as retagging these elusive tracks.

----------


## anonbeat

> Well, Lucid is gone at the moment, waiting for the Beta now. Currently using Karmic. As far as changing the tags, that would be difficult as I don't know what songs they are unless I play them. And there are many tracks like this. If removing the taglib dependency is possible, perhaps somewhere down the line in a later version, that would be great. I understand that's lot's of additional work. Appreciate the advice though. I'll see what I can do on my end as far as retagging these elusive tracks.


Maybe using a tool that uses mutagen is an option. What you need is convert the tags to id3v2.4 and not id3v2.3 whick fails at taglib.

----------


## Uncle Spellbinder

> Maybe using a tool that uses mutagen is an option. What you need is convert the tags to id3v2.4 and not id3v2.3 which fails at taglib.


Anything you'd recommend that would leave the tags in tact and change only the tag version?

----------


## anonbeat

> Anything you'd recommend that would leave the tags in tact and change only the tag version?


I think Kid3 is your best bet

----------


## rotwang888

> * Added 2010-03-14 :*
>   * Added in Preferences -> Playback the option to add a random Album instead of track so you can play albums randomly.
> 
> Let me know if something is wrong.


Cool!  This is a great feature, and so far it's working perfectly.  But at least for me I wish there were filters so I could exclude things like sound effects, podcasts and other non-music things I have in my music directory.  Or even better would be a way to shuffle or randomize albums within a playlist, maybe by clicking an option in the control menu.

----------


## Dakra

Hi, I am running 764 on Karmic and it's working quite well. A little visual bug I noticed: when I deactivate then reactivate Last.fm scrobbling, the icon at the bottom right turns grey then stays grey though the scrobbling is well reactivated.

----------


## anonbeat

> Hi, I am running 764 on Karmic and it's working quite well. A little visual bug I noticed: when I deactivate then reactivate Last.fm scrobbling, the icon at the bottom right turns grey then stays grey though the scrobbling is well reactivated.


The icon dont show if you have it enabled or not. It shows if its logged into last.fm service or not so until its not loged in it will be grey. Guess its better to know the state of the connection than the preference you already know how you have it set.
What do you think?

Thanks for your comments

----------


## anonbeat

> Cool!  This is a great feature, and so far it's working perfectly.  But at least for me I wish there were filters so I could exclude things like sound effects, podcasts and other non-music things I have in my music directory.  Or even better would be a way to shuffle or randomize albums within a playlist, maybe by clicking an option in the control menu.


The filters are taking action in random selection. You can do a playlist with the items you want to be included or not and set it to the Allor or Deny filters.

Thanks for your feedback

----------


## rotwang888

Oh yeah.  I haven't had the playlist filter in my layout in ages.  I never saw the need until now.  I was thinking of having it shuffle an on the fly playlist, but yes, of course I can just make a few lists. All music, classical, whatever.  Never mind- I am an idiot.  That's another item to cross off my wish list then.

----------


## kruykaze

> Is it possible to use my QT theme for guayadeque? I use xfce but apps such as Ktorrent, Krusader, Amarok use my QT theme.


Don't know sorry.

----------


## Auric_Falc0n

Got it yesterday and the new version fixed the bug - Great Job!

----------


## Uncle Spellbinder

> I think Kid3 is your best bet


Just tested it with a track. In Guayadeque I right clicked the track and chose open in nautilus. This showed me the folder in which that track (and the accompanying tracks for that release) were. Opened the tracks in Kid3, hilited the tracks in question, chose _convert to id3v2.4_. Rescanned collection and now those tracks show up properly tagged in Guayadeque. Now on to the rest of the tracks not being recognized. 

Thanks for the solid advise, anonbeat!

----------


## anonbeat

> Just tested it with a track. In Guayadeque I right clicked the track and chose open in nautilus. This showed me the folder in which that track (and the accompanying tracks for that release) were. Opened the tracks in Kid3, hilited the tracks in question, chose _convert to id3v2.4_. Rescanned collection and now those tracks show up properly tagged in Guayadeque. Now on to the rest of the tracks not being recognized. 
> 
> Thanks for the solid advise, anonbeat!


you are welcome  :Smile:

----------


## pickarooney

What's a quick way of checking the exact version of id3v2 which was used to tag a track?

----------


## Crowder

> Scanning progress after 1/2 hour. 
> 
> 
> 
> A bit slower than Exaile, but a million times faster than Amarok ever was. The last time I scanned with Amarok, the total scan time was more than 11 hours.


haha i like how you took the screenshot instead of just saying it. nice.

Is that individual files, or directories?

----------


## Uncle Spellbinder

> Is that individual files, or directories?


Now I'm at 143,700+. That's individual mp3's. All full albums and e.p.'s categorized by genre, alphabetized by artist.

----------


## Crowder

> Now I'm at 143,700+. That's individual mp3's. All full albums and e.p.'s categorized by genre, alphabetized by artist.



Still. Wow. That's so much more than my 20,000 or so, which I already find to be overwhelming - seems impossible to get through it all.

Anyway that is really fast. Until you posted this I was unaware of why people would talk about how quickly a player handles large collections. I didn't think it was about scanning... but come to think of it, you're right. Amarok was dead slow. I'm going to give guayadeque another try.

By the way, is there a repository? I hate installing things any other way, because I just forget to update  :d'oh!: 

(I didn't see one when I installed it the first time)

----------


## Uncle Spellbinder

> By the way, is there a repository?


https://launchpad.net/~anonbeat/+archive/guayadeque

Make sure you uninstall SVN first.  :Wink:

----------


## kruykaze

Now that 2.5 is out the door, can we get notify-osd working?  :Very Happy:

----------


## anonbeat

> What's a quick way of checking the exact version of id3v2 which was used to tag a track?


With taglib source package comes a litle example called framelist whick list all id3v2 tags and the tag version. I use it because its tiny and tells me exactly what the mp3 includes.

----------


## pickarooney

I have a framelist.cpp file in the extracted taglib folder but don't know how to compile or use it. Is it easy enough to do?

----------


## anonbeat

> I have a framelist.cpp file in the extracted taglib folder but don't know how to compile or use it. Is it easy enough to do?


if you have taglib dev package installed 


```
cd taglib-1.6
cd examples
gcc framelist.cpp -o framelist `pkg-config taglib --cflags --libs`
```

----------


## pickarooney

Thanks. I'll try that tonight.
This morning I installed the latest build on my laptop, also running Xubuntu Jaunty. I only added a small library of files but couldn't reproduce the hanging problem on this machine.

I was wondering, if I delete my guayadeque.db and recreate one on my main machine, would I lose all the album art and other changes I've made since I started using Guayadeque?

In order to do another test, I ws thinking of excluding a series of tracks from the library. My structure is

~/Music/Artist - Album/artist - trackname.mp3
with all non-album tracks in the ~/Music root folder, e.g.
~/Music/the beatles - let it be.mp3

Is there any way to exclude files from the ~/Music/ root but keep everything in the sub-folders?

To be honest, the problem has got worse lately. It's systematic every time I try to close the application and I wonder if it's the .db or settings or what...

----------


## anonbeat

> Thanks. I'll try that tonight.
> This morning I installed the latest build on my laptop, also running Xubuntu Jaunty. I only added a small library of files but couldn't reproduce the hanging problem on this machine.
> 
> I was wondering, if I delete my guayadeque.db and recreate one on my main machine, would I lose all the album art and other changes I've made since I started using Guayadeque?
> 
> In order to do another test, I ws thinking of excluding a series of tracks from the library. My structure is
> 
> ~/Music/Artist - Album/artist - trackname.mp3
> with all non-album tracks in the ~/Music root folder, e.g.
> ...


If you delete the guayadeque.db you will lose the playlists, the user defined radios and the podcasts subscriptions. The album art is downloaded the the album directory.

The structure I use is Music/Artist/Album/01 - Artist - Title.mp3 or
Music/Artist/Album/cd1/01 - Artist - Title.mp3 in case of multi cd set.

Right now there is not way to exclude files in root dir. You can try removing the Root and adding a few of the child folders only.

You could rename the guayadeque.db so you can come back to it anytime.

Thanks

----------


## pickarooney

> You could rename the guayadeque.db so you can come back to it anytime.
> 
> Thanks


I'll do this. I don't have any playlists, radios or podcasts saved yet so there's no problem anyway.

----------


## pickarooney

I renamed the db and started with an empty one and the problem was the same.
Then, I renamed the config file, changed the db back and loaded. No hangs after 10 or so attempts. 
Next, I started to change a few settings and after enabling last.fm, the next time I started guayadeque I couldn't shut it down. I turned it off, forced it to terminate and since then haven't had any freezes. 

I'm not sure if you'll be able to reproduce on your Jaunty VM but if it helps in any way, there you go. 

I kind of like the last.fm tab but can live without it.

----------


## anonbeat

> I renamed the db and started with an empty one and the problem was the same.
> Then, I renamed the config file, changed the db back and loaded. No hangs after 10 or so attempts. 
> Next, I started to change a few settings and after enabling last.fm, the next time I started guayadeque I couldn't shut it down. I turned it off, forced it to terminate and since then haven't had any freezes. 
> 
> I'm not sure if you'll be able to reproduce on your Jaunty VM but if it helps in any way, there you go. 
> 
> I kind of like the last.fm tab but can live without it.


Enabled scrobbling or last.fm panel?

----------


## h!v

> Enabled scrobbling or last.fm panel?


I guess he meant panel.

I think there's something with threads. Something usually ain't finished when app freezes. It might depend on kernel and/or some packets from custom ppa's (hence you use Jaunty on VM probably without any custom repos). Hell, who knows. Lucid's around the corner ( insert tune from High Hopes here).

I recently upgraded to Karmic ( which sucks for me big time as most .10 releases, sound crashing, memory leaks, ehh, and now menu disappeared).
But yeah, no app freez/locking so far.

Still there is problem on last.fm panel. "Invisible fonts". It needs little makeover  :Wink: .

Request.
Might bring a little clutter but I'd like button "Add random track/album".

----------


## pickarooney

> Enabled scrobbling or last.fm panel?


Sorry, I meant enabled scrobbling.

----------


## anonbeat

> Sorry, I meant enabled scrobbling.


Ahh ok. I will take a look once I have finished the notifications.

----------


## pickarooney

By the way, thanks for the help with tags. Using framelist and kid3 I was able to upgrade all tags to id3v2.4

----------


## anonbeat

> By the way, thanks for the help with tags. Using framelist and kid3 I was able to upgrade all tags to id3v2.4


You are welcome!!

----------


## VastOne

Just updated to svn 771 and started a station and BAM  :Shocked: 

Notify-OSD working perfectly

Awesome

Well done anonbeat.....   :Guitar:

----------


## rotwang888

That sounds cool.  Unfortunately, when I tried to build it I got this.


```
Linking CXX executable guayadeque
/usr/bin/ld: final link failed: Bad value
collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
make[2]: *** [src/guayadeque] Error 1
make[1]: *** [src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/all] Error 2
make: *** [all] Error 2
```

 =/

----------


## anonbeat

> That sounds cool.  Unfortunately, when I tried to build it I got this.
> 
> 
> ```
> Linking CXX executable guayadeque
> /usr/bin/ld: final link failed: Bad value
> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
> make[2]: *** [src/guayadeque] Error 1
> make[1]: *** [src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/all] Error 2
> ...


I dont see there what could be wrong. Could you do a make clean and recompile everything ?


```
make clean
./build
sudo make install
```

Thanks

----------


## rotwang888

> I dont see there what could be wrong. Could you do a make clean and recompile everything ?


 That did it.  All is well now and I've got the OSD.  With album art even!  Thanks.

----------


## rotwang888

!!! I just found out you can drag items to now playing from nautilus!  That's pretty cool.  Has that been possible the whole time?

----------


## anonbeat

> !!! I just found out you can drag items to now playing from nautilus!  That's pretty cool.  Has that been possible the whole time?


Yes. You can drag files from nautilus to static playlists aswell. Also you can drag from listboxes ( palylist, track list, artists, albums, etc ) to nautilus directly.

----------


## anonbeat

> That did it.  All is well now and I've got the OSD.  With album art even!  Thanks.


Great thanks. What environment do you have? gnome, kde, xfce ?
I want to have reports on different systems to verify its working in all of them.

Just found out that you mentioned nautilus so you must be using gnome.
someone else tried the notifications?

Thanks

----------


## pickarooney

They work fine in XFCE for me! (Xubuntu 9.04)

----------


## anonbeat

> They work fine in XFCE for me! (Xubuntu 9.04)


Great! 

Now addind a configuration option to disable it in preferences.

----------


## bjorkiii

Its working fine in crunchbang 904 openbox as well  :Smile:

----------


## eltama

OSD is working great on Lucid.

----------


## VastOne

Gnome user

OSD is not working for changes on radio streams.  It works when you first open the stream but does not notify you when a song changes.

----------


## anonbeat

> Gnome user
> 
> OSD is not working for changes on radio streams.  It works when you first open the stream but does not notify you when a song changes.


This was not implemented yet. Its now with the option to enable or disable it from Preferences -> Playback pane

Thanks

----------


## Uncle Spellbinder

Karmic 32 bit, Guayadeque svn 773. OSD working great!

----------


## PenguinOfSteel

Karmic 64 bit, works perfectly!!!

There is only one thing, I have find a small bug, I think, thanks to the notification.
Try to put some tracks in the play queue and play it, if you then drag (while playing) for example, an album, in the playlist, guayadeque will add them and set the focus to the current played track, causing a new notification of the current playing track.

----------


## anonbeat

> Karmic 64 bit, works perfectly!!!
> 
> There is only one thing, I have find a small bug, I think, thanks to the notification.
> Try to put some tracks in the play queue and play it, if you then drag (while playing) for example, an album, in the playlist, guayadeque will add them and set the focus to the current played track, causing a new notification of the current playing track.


Should be fixed in svn now. 

Thanks for your bug report.

----------


## h!v

Notifications should work despite DE. As long as you use libnotify/send-notify it should be alright - either it's daemon for gnome or xfce. My best guess.

I addition to notification I'd like to change time they are visible. There should be switch for it. Least send-notify(cli) has ( -t if I remember correctly), so should function in libs. 

SS

Summary of podcasts from libsyn are not parsed correctly. Still there are html tags.





> Karmic 31 bit, Guayadeque svn 773. OSD working great!


Dawg, who stole yo bit?

Cheers.

----------


## Uncle Spellbinder

> Dawg, who stole yo bit?
> 
> Cheers.


 :Razz: 

Fixed  :Embarassed:

----------


## anonbeat

> Notifications should work despite DE. As long as you use libnotify/send-notify it should be alright - either it's daemon for gnome or xfce. My best guess.
> 
> I addition to notification I'd like to change time they are visible. There should be switch for it. Least send-notify(cli) has ( -t if I remember correctly), so should function in libs. 
> 
> SS
> 
> Summary of podcasts from libsyn are not parsed correctly. Still there are html tags.
> 
> Dawg, who stole yo bit?
> ...


Im using dbus to avoid need another dependency. I added an option to configure the time its visible but its not working in karmic at least for me. I will add it again once its fixed as seems it a bug. Same as the close notify. I wanted to close the notify if was visible and app got closed but seems its not working neither.

I havent striped tags from podcasts yet but its noted.

Thanks for your test reports.

----------


## cephinux

Don't know if it's a bug, but splashscreen showing revision 771 but i already updated to 774...

really cool this notifications  :Smile:

----------


## TJUndead

The notifications ae really cool, and I like it! *_*
But Now I have an issue here...

Where goes the menu bar?
Look the screenshot and you see what I'm talk about...

http://www.ubuntu-pics.de/bild/47350...001_xU95kH.png

I'm using SVN 774 version. Removed all config files, uninstalled, build again from zero and re-installed, and the issue stay here. T__T

Ah! anonbeat!!!  I have a sugestion for the PPA site. Why don't you activate the translation system on Launchpad? Is a great tool, and I think this make your player more interesting for many people, as everyone can translate for your own language and automatically help with Guayadeque. ^^

And about translations ,sorry for my translation for pt-BR. I have no much free time these days... T__T

----------


## rotwang888

> Also you can drag from listboxes ( palylist, track list, artists, albums, etc ) to nautilus directly.


Yeah..I've done this (dumping an album on the desktop) before accidentally, but didn't give it much thought.  This would be handy for dragging a playlist to a portable device.  I'll try it next time I need to change out some music on my dmp.

----------


## rotwang888

> Great thanks. What environment do you have? gnome, kde, xfce ?
> I want to have reports on different systems to verify its working in all of them.


Gnome.  I tried building on cruncheee running openbox, but there were dependency problems I didn't have time to track down.  Same goes for an old laptop I have that runs Fedora 11 KDE.  It didn't like the wxwigdets package I had even after I compiled it myself.  Maybe I'll fight with it again later.

----------


## anonbeat

> Don't know if it's a bug, but splashscreen showing revision 771 but i already updated to 774...
> 
> really cool this notifications


I know. I need to redo this part. As a workaround do


```
touch src/Commands.h
```

before do *make*

Thanks

----------


## Pifilatakanemu

Ok, I got a bit annoyed of the mistakes in the German version so I had a look at it and fixed them.
I don't claim to be a perfect translator but there were some serious mistakes.

Anybody willing to contribute to the translation is welcome:
http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/gu.../#post-2394586

What about the list at the end of the document? Do those sentences need to be translated, too?


Check the attachment.

----------


## anonbeat

> Ok, I got a bit annoyed of the mistakes in the German version so I had a look on it and fixed them.
> I don't claim to be a perfect translator but there were some serious mistakes.
> 
> Anybody willing to contribute to the translation is welcome:
> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/gu.../#post-2394586
> 
> What about the list at the end of the document? Do those sentences need to be translated, too?
> 
> 
> Check the attachment.


That are commented old ones and dont need to be translated.

Thanks for your contribution. I will add it asap.

----------


## anonbeat

> Ok, I got a bit annoyed of the mistakes in the German version so I had a look at it and fixed them.
> I don't claim to be a perfect translator but there were some serious mistakes.
> 
> Anybody willing to contribute to the translation is welcome:
> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/gu.../#post-2394586
> 
> What about the list at the end of the document? Do those sentences need to be translated, too?
> 
> 
> Check the attachment.


OK its updated in svn. Also added as a test a litle feature... lets see who find it out first  :Smile:

----------


## Pifilatakanemu

> OK its updated in svn. Also added as a test a litle feature... lets see who find it out first


I suppose it's about the player panel?

 :Wink:

----------


## Pifilatakanemu

I ran
svn update
./buildd
and sudo make install

but the translation is not updated...

perhaps it's due to the gdb version?

Guayadeque got stuck. This is the bt

#0  0x0012d422 in __kernel_vsyscall ()
#1  0x00ec1c96 in poll () from /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6
#2  0x00a6154b in g_poll () from /lib/libglib-2.0.so.0
#3  0x003975f7 in ?? () from /usr/lib/libwx_gtk2u_core-2.8.so.0
#4  0x00a5456b in ?? () from /lib/libglib-2.0.so.0
#5  0x00a54b9f in g_main_loop_run () from /lib/libglib-2.0.so.0
#6  0x01099419 in gtk_main () from /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0
#7  0x003b1c78 in wxEventLoop::Run() () from /usr/lib/libwx_gtk2u_core-2.8.so.0
#8  0x00444e3e in wxAppBase::MainLoop() ()
   from /usr/lib/libwx_gtk2u_core-2.8.so.0
#9  0x00444a31 in wxAppBase::OnRun() () from /usr/lib/libwx_gtk2u_core-2.8.so.0
#10 0x001ad7aa in wxEntry(int&, wchar_t**) ()
   from /usr/lib/libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0
#11 0x001ad987 in wxEntry(int&, char**) () from /usr/lib/libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0
#12 0x0814620b in main (argc=1, argv=0xbffff4d4)
    at /home/fabian/guayadeque/src/MainApp.cpp:36

----------


## VastOne

Nope.....Got it completely backwards...

----------


## anonbeat

> The ability to save a radio station to a static playlist....!!!
> 
> New feature!


Its more seally one... Its that in the notification I added the ratings also. Dunno if there are problems with the char '★' in some fonts thought.

 :Smile:

----------


## VastOne

> Its more seally one... Its that in the notification I added the ratings also. Dunno if there are problems with the char '★' in some fonts thought.


Just saw that...It looks great on mine

----------


## anonbeat

> I ran
> svn update
> ./buildd
> and sudo make install
> 
> but the translation is not updated...
> 
> perhaps it's due to the gdb version?
> 
> ...


hmmm delete the po/de/guayadeque.mo and build again. 
The debug version sould not be a problem. Im using it all the time.

----------


## VastOne

Just noticed this and it may have been brought up..

Right click on song ---> Links YouTobe   should be YouTube

Nothing earth shattering....

----------


## anonbeat

> Just noticed this and it may have been brought up..
> 
> Right click on song ---> Links YouTobe   should be YouTube
> 
> Nothing earth shattering....


That was already posted and fixed in the default conf file but you need to fix it in your local copy aswell.

----------


## Pifilatakanemu

> hmmm delete the po/de/guayadeque.mo and build again. 
> The debug version sould not be a problem. Im using it all the time.



Ok, I did so.
G-que get's stuck every time I start it. The windos appears but does not react at all.
Can't even get a backtrace. 
Gonna restart to check whether the solution #1 works in this case.

This is the terminal output.


```
(gdb) run
Starting program: /home/fabian/guayadeque/guayadeque 
[Thread debugging using libthread_db enabled]
22:23:38: Deleted stale lock file '/home/fabian/.guayadeque/.guayadeque-fabian'.
22:23:38: Initialized locale ( de_DE )
[New Thread 0xb7e01b70 (LWP 13938)]
[Thread 0xb7e01b70 (LWP 13938) exited]
22:23:38: Library Db Version 11
22:23:39: Library Paths: 
22:23:39: /media/freecom/Musik/
22:23:39: 0000023B
22:23:39: Loading /media/freecom/Musik/Unbekannter Interpret/Unbekanntes Album/00. 203 - Playground - Digitalism.mp3
[New Thread 0xb7e01b70 (LWP 13940)]
[Thread 0xb7e01b70 (LWP 13940) exited]
[New Thread 0xb7e01b70 (LWP 13941)]
[Thread 0xb7e01b70 (LWP 13941) exited]
[New Thread 0xb7e01b70 (LWP 13942)]
[Thread 0xb7e01b70 (LWP 13942) exited]
[New Thread 0xb7e01b70 (LWP 13943)]
22:23:47: Database updating started.
22:23:47: Updating the podcasts...
[New Thread 0xb729fb70 (LWP 13946)]
[Thread 0xb729fb70 (LWP 13946) exited]
guayadeque: Fatal IO error 0 (Success) on X server :0.0.
[Thread 0xb7e01b70 (LWP 13943) exited]

Program exited with code 01.
(gdb) bt
No stack.
```

----------


## Pifilatakanemu

No idea what the error was about but now G-que is running without problems.

I reviewed my translation once more (It's quite fun after all  :Wink: ) and adapted some translations.
I noticed that there is a lot of text missing in the po-file! This is a (-n incomplete) list of what is missing:

Add DirectoryRescan LibraryUpdate PodcastsShow the equalizerVolume*all Layout commandsLoad default layouts"Playback" in the Configuration menuRestore position for tracks longer than...Random / Smart Play ModesPlay Random * when playlist is emptySilence detectorShow notificationsFilters ist still displayed in Englisch although replaced in the .po-file (it's Filter in German)Allow & DenyIn the library pane: Labels, Genres etc.; Text Search, Search etc.The library count in the bottom (status pane)Repeat playlistThe "view mode" selection in the Browser...
Updated po in the attachment.

Enough translation for today...

----------


## anonbeat

> No idea what the error was about but now G-que is running without problems.
> 
> I reviewed my translation once more (It's quite fun after all ) and adapted some translations.
> I noticed that there is a lot of text missing in the po-file! This is a (-n incomplete) list of what is missing:
> 
> Add DirectoryRescan LibraryUpdate PodcastsShow the equalizerVolume*all Layout commandsLoad default layouts"Playback" in the Configuration menuRestore position for tracks longer than...Random / Smart Play ModesPlay Random * when playlist is emptySilence detectorShow notificationsFilters ist still displayed in Englisch although replaced in the .po-file (it's Filter in German)Allow & DenyIn the library pane: Labels, Genres etc.; Text Search, Search etc.The library count in the bottom (status pane)Repeat playlistThe "view mode" selection in the Browser...
> Updated po in the attachment.
> 
> Enough translation for today...



To update the po file with all the strings do the following...



```
cd guayadeque
./buildt
```

this will update the template into po dir guayadeque.pot to latest strings

then you open the po/it/guayadeque.po file in poedit

Then from poedit select 'Catalog' -> 'Update from pot file' and select the just created po/guayadeque.pot file

Then you have the po file with latest strings added.

Thank you

----------


## bruno9779

I would like to have a search bar for the playlist.

if the playlist is large, it is difficult to find a precise song.

I had an issue with choppy volumeters, but the last build seems to have solved that perfectly.

----------


## rotwang888

A small issue with the OSD.  Tracks by artists with "&" in the name only display the track title and art, not artist or album.  And sometimes the area where the artist and album would diplay the info from the last track played, and continue to display that info on each new track until a new artist (without "&" in the name) is played.

----------


## chaopoch

I compile version 776 and have error as follow, version 771 has the same problem, what happens? 

PS: I am using version 754


[ 25%] Building CXX object src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/MainFrame.o
cd /guayadeque-776/builddir/src && /usr/bin/c++   -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGE_FILES -D__WXGTK__ -D_GUVERSION_=\"0.2.6\" -g -O2 -pthread -isystem /usr/lib/wx/include/gtk2-unicode-release-2.8 -isystem /usr/include/wx-2.8 -I/guayadeque-776 -I/guayadeque-776/src -I/usr/include/gstreamer-0.10 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/libxml2 -I/usr/include/taglib -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib/dbus-1.0/include -I/guayadeque-776/src/wx -I/guayadeque-776/src/wx/curl -I/guayadeque-776/src/wxsqlite3 -I/guayadeque-776/src/dbus -Iguayadeque-776/src/hmac -I/guayadeque-776/src/taglib-extras -I/guayadeque-776/src/taglib-extras/asf -I/guayadeque-776/src/taglib-extras/mp4 -I/guayadeque-776/src/taglib-extras/wav -I/guayadeque-776/src/taglib-extras/audible -I/guayadeque-776/src/taglib-extras/rmff -I/usr/include/FLAC   -Wall -O2 -o CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/MainFrame.o -c /guayadeque-776/src/MainFrame.cpp
/guayadeque-776/src/MainFrame.cpp: In constructor guMainFrame::guMainFrame(wxWindow*, guDbLibrary*, guDbCache*):
/guayadeque-776/src/MainFrame.cpp:122: error: expected ) before ID_GUAYADEQUE_REVISION
/guayadeque-776/src/MainFrame.cpp: In member function void guMainFrame::OnUpdateTrack(wxCommandEvent&):
/guayadeque-776/src/MainFrame.cpp:1000: error: expected ) before ID_GUAYADEQUE_REVISION
/guayadeque-776/src/MainFrame.cpp:1004: error: expected ) before ID_GUAYADEQUE_REVISION
/guayadeque-776/src/MainFrame.cpp:1012: error: expected ) before ID_GUAYADEQUE_REVISION
/guayadeque-776/src/MainFrame.cpp:1016: error: expected ) before ID_GUAYADEQUE_REVISION
/guayadeque-776/src/MainFrame.cpp: In member function void guMainFrame::CreateTaskBarIcon():
/guayadeque-776/src/MainFrame.cpp:2018: error: expected ) before ID_GUAYADEQUE_REVISION
make[3]: *** [src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/MainFrame.o] Error 1
make[3]: Leaving directory `/guayadeque-776/builddir'
make[2]: *** [src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/all] Error 2
make[2]: Leaving directory `/guayadeque-776/builddir'
make[1]: *** [all] Error 2
make[1]: Leaving directory `/guayadeque-776/builddir'
make: *** [build-stamp] Error 2
dpkg-buildpackage: error: debian/rules build gave error exit status 2

----------


## TJUndead

> I can't get the menu bar to work!
> I'm in Lucid Lynx and have tried both the .deb and the svn for version 2.5.
> Tried to install/reinstall the wxdigets but with no results. There was a lot of versions in synaptic for wxwidgets, which one should I look for exactly? 
> 
> Any idea?


I have the same problem, but mine is on karmic.
I don't know if this a new function from G-que, but pressing F10, the menus appear, and is possible to choose the options with mouse clicks, but the menu bar stay don't working...

http://www.ubuntu-pics.de/bild/47429...003_tAMr5E.png

I tryed uninstall and purge every wxwidgets apps and libs I've found in my system and after this re-install then, and uninstall, delete, purge, download again and make a clean installation of G-que from svn and all your needed libs, and stay no work...

And as Kejlsn asks: "Any idea?"

----------


## anonbeat

> I compile version 776 and have error as follow, version 771 has the same problem, what happens? 
> 
> PS: I am using version 754
> 
> 
> [ 25%] Building CXX object src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/MainFrame.o
> cd /guayadeque-776/builddir/src && /usr/bin/c++   -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGE_FILES -D__WXGTK__ -D_GUVERSION_=\"0.2.6\" -g -O2 -pthread -isystem /usr/lib/wx/include/gtk2-unicode-release-2.8 -isystem /usr/include/wx-2.8 -I/guayadeque-776 -I/guayadeque-776/src -I/usr/include/gstreamer-0.10 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/libxml2 -I/usr/include/taglib -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib/dbus-1.0/include -I/guayadeque-776/src/wx -I/guayadeque-776/src/wx/curl -I/guayadeque-776/src/wxsqlite3 -I/guayadeque-776/src/dbus -Iguayadeque-776/src/hmac -I/guayadeque-776/src/taglib-extras -I/guayadeque-776/src/taglib-extras/asf -I/guayadeque-776/src/taglib-extras/mp4 -I/guayadeque-776/src/taglib-extras/wav -I/guayadeque-776/src/taglib-extras/audible -I/guayadeque-776/src/taglib-extras/rmff -I/usr/include/FLAC   -Wall -O2 -o CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/MainFrame.o -c /guayadeque-776/src/MainFrame.cpp
> /guayadeque-776/src/MainFrame.cpp: In constructor guMainFrame::guMainFrame(wxWindow*, guDbLibrary*, guDbCache*):
> /guayadeque-776/src/MainFrame.cpp:122: error: expected ) before ID_GUAYADEQUE_REVISION
> ...


Try doing a 


```
make clean
./build
sudo make install
```

Thanks

----------


## anonbeat

> I have the same problem, but mine is on karmic.
> I don't know if this a new function from G-que, but pressing F10, the menus appear, and is possible to choose the options with mouse clicks, but the menu bar stay don't working...
> 
> http://www.ubuntu-pics.de/bild/47429...003_tAMr5E.png
> 
> I tryed uninstall and purge every wxwidgets apps and libs I've found in my system and after this re-install then, and uninstall, delete, purge, download again and make a clean installation of G-que from svn and all your needed libs, and stay no work...
> 
> And as Kejlsn asks: "Any idea?"


I think that is an issue with the composite. The menu is there but its hidden by the top window border. Its a Lucid bug. Can you try turning off deskto effects?

Thanks

----------


## anonbeat

> A small issue with the OSD.  Tracks by artists with "&" in the name only display the track title and art, not artist or album.  And sometimes the area where the artist and album would diplay the info from the last track played, and continue to display that info on each new track until a new artist (without "&" in the name) is played.


Thanks for report it. Will fix is asap.

----------


## TJUndead

> I think that is an issue with the composite. The menu is there but its hidden by the top window border. Its a Lucid bug. Can you try turning off deskto effects?
> 
> Thanks


I made what you sugested without success, so I install G-que again starting from the working version I have here before the last update I do.

The menu bar only stay working for me on 736 svn version. After this version, don't work anymore.

Any idea, please? T__T

EDIT: I almost forgot. I'm on Karmic, so I think a little impossible to relate this problem with an Lucid issue...

----------


## anonbeat

> I made what you sugested without success, so I install G-que again starting from the working version I have here before the last update I do.
> 
> The menu bar only stay working for me on 736 svn version. After this version, don't work anymore.
> 
> Any idea, please? T__T
> 
> EDIT: I almost forgot. I'm on Karmic, so I think a little impossible to relate this problem with an Lucid issue...


It fails if you update to 737 ?

----------


## TJUndead

> It fails if you update to 737 ?


Yes. On 737 and others fail to work the menu bar...

I tryed 737, 738, 739 ... and stop on 751, with no success...

----------


## anonbeat

> Yes. On 737 and others fail to work the menu bar...
> 
> I tryed 737, 738, 739 ... and stop on 751, with no success...


OK Thankd. What was changed in 737 was the Splash. So it must be something with it. Already dowloaded 10.04 beta and will try it soon.

Thanks

----------


## TJUndead

> OK Thankd. What was changed in 737 was the Splash. So it must be something with it. Already dowloaded 10.04 beta and will try it soon.
> 
> Thanks


But man, my problem is on Ubuntu 9.10 Karmic Koala. Ô_o''

----------


## spiRos21r

First of all thanks for the great player..

I tried many music players today and I think yours is the best and it's going to be my default.

Only thing I'd like to mention is that the songs that don't have tags are empty under Artist and Title. Since of my 2000 songs this happened only with 50 or so I edited the tags manually. I believe it would be better though for these songs under artist or title to have the filename because for bigger libraries with more songs that don't have tags this could be quite frustrating and seeing 200-300 songs with no description at all isn't quite nice. If that's not possible you could just put Unknown under artist/title because it would look better.

Also I think a bigger volume button would be better..

Great work!

----------


## spiRos21r

Something I forgot.
Can you make the search function when you type each character and not having to press enter?

Thanks!

----------


## PenguinOfSteel

> Something I forgot.
> Can you make the search function when you type each character and not having to press enter?
> 
> Thanks!


I agree with this! It would be really better!

----------


## pickarooney

> Something I forgot.
> Can you make the search function when you type each character and not having to press enter?
> 
> Thanks!


I think I mentioned it before, but I would really like this too

----------


## chaopoch

> Try doing a 
> 
> 
> ```
> make clean
> ./build
> sudo make install
> ```
> 
> Thanks


same problem.


$ ./build
rm: 無法建立目錄「CMakeCache.txt」: 沒有此一檔案或目錄
-- The C compiler identification is GNU
-- The CXX compiler identification is GNU
-- Check for working C compiler: /usr/bin/gcc
-- Check for working C compiler: /usr/bin/gcc -- works
-- Detecting C compiler ABI info
-- Detecting C compiler ABI info - done
-- Check for working CXX compiler: /usr/bin/c++
-- Check for working CXX compiler: /usr/bin/c++ -- works
-- Detecting CXX compiler ABI info
-- Detecting CXX compiler ABI info - done
-- Using install prefix /usr ...
-- Found wxWidgets: TRUE
-- checking for module 'gstreamer-0.10'
--   found gstreamer-0.10, version 0.10.25
-- checking for module 'sqlite3'
--   found sqlite3, version 3.6.16
-- checking for module 'libcurl'
--   found libcurl, version 7.19.5
-- checking for module 'taglib'
--   found taglib, version 1.6.0
-- checking for module 'dbus-1'
--   found dbus-1, version 1.2.16
-- checking for module 'flac'
--   found flac, version 1.2.1
-- Configuring done
-- Generating done
-- Build files have been written to: /home/paulchang/桌面/guayadeque-776
Scanning dependencies of target guayadeque
[  1%] Building CXX object src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/AlListBox.o
[  2%] Building CXX object src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/ArListBox.o
[  3%] Building CXX object src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/ArrayStringArray.o
[  4%] Building CXX object src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/AudioScrobble.o
[  5%] Building CXX object src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/Config.o
[  6%] Building CXX object src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/ConfirmExit.o
[  8%] Building CXX object src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/CoverEdit.o
[  9%] Building CXX object src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/CoverFrame.o
[ 10%] Building CXX object src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/Db.o
[ 11%] Building CXX object src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/DbLibrary.o
[ 12%] Building CXX object src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/DbCache.o
[ 13%] Building CXX object src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/AutoPulseGauge.o
[ 15%] Building CXX object src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/GeListBox.o
[ 16%] Building CXX object src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/Images.o
[ 17%] Building CXX object src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/ItemListBox.o
[ 18%] Building CXX object src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/LabelEditor.o
[ 19%] Building CXX object src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/LastFM.o
[ 20%] Building CXX object src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/LastFMPanel.o
[ 22%] Building CXX object src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/LibPanel.o
[ 23%] Building CXX object src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/LyricsPanel.o
[ 24%] Building CXX object src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/MainApp.o
[ 25%] Building CXX object src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/MainFrame.o
/home/paulchang/桌面/guayadeque-776/src/MainFrame.cpp: In constructor guMainFrame::guMainFrame(wxWindow*, guDbLibrary*, guDbCache*):
/home/paulchang/桌面/guayadeque-776/src/MainFrame.cpp:122: error: expected ) before ID_GUAYADEQUE_REVISION
/home/paulchang/桌面/guayadeque-776/src/MainFrame.cpp: In member function void guMainFrame::OnUpdateTrack(wxCommandEvent&):
/home/paulchang/桌面/guayadeque-776/src/MainFrame.cpp:1000: error: expected ) before ID_GUAYADEQUE_REVISION
/home/paulchang/桌面/guayadeque-776/src/MainFrame.cpp:1004: error: expected ) before ID_GUAYADEQUE_REVISION
/home/paulchang/桌面/guayadeque-776/src/MainFrame.cpp:1012: error: expected ) before ID_GUAYADEQUE_REVISION
/home/paulchang/桌面/guayadeque-776/src/MainFrame.cpp:1016: error: expected ) before ID_GUAYADEQUE_REVISION
/home/paulchang/桌面/guayadeque-776/src/MainFrame.cpp: In member function void guMainFrame::CreateTaskBarIcon():
/home/paulchang/桌面/guayadeque-776/src/MainFrame.cpp:2018: error: expected ) before ID_GUAYADEQUE_REVISION
make[2]: *** [src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/MainFrame.o] Error 1
make[1]: *** [src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/all] Error 2
make: *** [all] Error 2

----------


## pickarooney

Any chance the double-byte characters are 'stealing' the quotes? (I don't know how to explain this, but in certain unicode environments, several characters, including apostrophes, can be automatically combined to form complex characters).

----------


## chaopoch

> Any chance the double-byte characters are 'stealing' the quotes? (I don't know how to explain this, but in certain unicode environments, several characters, including apostrophes, can be automatically combined to form complex characters).


I never experienced this problem before version 755, so I really don't know what happens.

----------


## anonbeat

> But man, my problem is on Ubuntu 9.10 Karmic Koala. Ô_o''


Sorry I was thinking all the time you was using Lucid... dunno why  :Wink: 

Hmm Im using karmic 9.10 32 and 64 bits and the menu is there. Can you tell me the output of *dpkg --list wx** and *dpkg --list libwx**

Thanks

----------


## anonbeat

> same problem.
> 
> 
> $ ./build
> rm: 無法建立目錄「CMakeCache.txt」: 沒有此一檔案或目錄
> -- The C compiler identification is GNU
> -- The CXX compiler identification is GNU
> -- Check for working C compiler: /usr/bin/gcc
> -- Check for working C compiler: /usr/bin/gcc -- works
> ...


Do you have subversion installed ? if no could you try to install it and try again? In any case please report me how it went.

Thanks

----------


## anonbeat

> A small issue with the OSD.  Tracks by artists with "&" in the name only display the track title and art, not artist or album.  And sometimes the area where the artist and album would diplay the info from the last track played, and continue to display that info on each new track until a new artist (without "&" in the name) is played.


Can you try with latest revision to see if its fixed ?

Thanks

----------


## chaopoch

> Do you have subversion installed ? if no could you try to install it and try again? In any case please report me how it went.
> 
> Thanks


I have all the necessary dependencies installed, including subversion. 

As I mentioned, I never experienced this problem before version 755, so I really don't know what happens.

----------


## anonbeat

> I have all the necessary dependencies installed, including subversion. 
> 
> As I mentioned, I never experienced this problem before version 755, so I really don't know what happens.


I will take a look at this once I finish one change im doing. 

Thanks

----------


## anonbeat

> First of all thanks for the great player..
> 
> I tried many music players today and I think yours is the best and it's going to be my default.
> 
> Only thing I'd like to mention is that the songs that don't have tags are empty under Artist and Title. Since of my 2000 songs this happened only with 50 or so I edited the tags manually. I believe it would be better though for these songs under artist or title to have the filename because for bigger libraries with more songs that don't have tags this could be quite frustrating and seeing 200-300 songs with no description at all isn't quite nice. If that's not possible you could just put Unknown under artist/title because it would look better.
> 
> Also I think a bigger volume button would be better..
> 
> Great work!


Lets see if this is better. 
Now if the Title is emtpy the filename is used. If the Album is empty the dirname is used. If Genre or Artist is empty its filled with 'Unknwon'

Thanks

----------


## PenguinOfSteel

There's a thing that is a bit annoying, when you edit the label (and the tag too I think), after changing the label and click OK, the library is refreshed and doesn't matter where you were and which album/song/artist you were editing, you will jump to the first position of the library!

----------


## spiRos21r

> Lets see if this is better. 
> Now if the Title is emtpy the filename is used. If the Album is empty the dirname is used. If Genre or Artist is empty its filled with 'Unknwon'
> 
> Thanks


Works great. Thanks for the quick fix.

Another thing I noticed is that when the player is playing a song and I open a track from a folder (I've made Guayadeque my default music player  :Very Happy: ) the second song plays for 1-2 seconds and then the first song continues.

I don't know if this is intentional so your playlist keeps playing no matter what, I just thought I'd mention it.

----------


## anonbeat

> Works great. Thanks for the quick fix.
> 
> Another thing I noticed is that when the player is playing a song and I open a track from a folder (I've made Guayadeque my default music player ) the second song plays for 1-2 seconds and then the first song continues.
> 
> I don't know if this is intentional so your playlist keeps playing no matter what, I just thought I'd mention it.


I cant reproduce what you said but testing it I noticed that it could be that you left the mouse over the file and in nautilus if you do so the track starts playing from nautilus. This can be the 1 or 2 secs playing. Once you leave the mouse out of the file stops playing. Can you check it again? As I mentioned here if there was previous files in playlist
or its not currently playing the new file loaded is just added to playlist. 
If there was not previous files in playlist and it was not playing then the file is added and start playing.

It was missing the code to start playing and now should work.

Thanks for the bug report.

If was not playing starts

----------


## anonbeat

> same problem.
> 
> 
> $ ./build
> rm: 無法建立目錄「CMakeCache.txt」: 沒有此一檔案或目錄
> -- The C compiler identification is GNU
> -- The CXX compiler identification is GNU
> -- Check for working C compiler: /usr/bin/gcc
> -- Check for working C compiler: /usr/bin/gcc -- works
> ...


Can you updated to latest svn and try again from ./build ?

I dont see this output in your log 'Current revision is 779'

This means you dont have the .svn directory. How are you installing it ? using subversion directly?

Thanks

----------


## spiRos21r

> I cant reproduce what you said but testing it I noticed that it could be that you left the mouse over the file and in nautilus if you do so the track starts playing from nautilus. This can be the 1 or 2 secs playing. Once you leave the mouse out of the file stops playing. Can you check it again? As I mentioned here if there was previous files in playlist
> or its not currently playing the new file loaded is just added to playlist. 
> If there was not previous files in playlist and it was not playing then the file is added and start playing.
> 
> It was missing the code to start playing and now should work.
> 
> Thanks for the bug report.
> 
> If was not playing starts


You're absolutely right. It works fine now.

One more thing. When I build the newest svn all the covers in the browser are correct. But when I play a song a random cover appears and it takes the place of the cover of the song I play next in the browser. For instance a random song was playing now and a Nine Inch Nails cover appeared. In the browser all the other covers are correct. When I play another song (e.g Madrugada) the NIN cover takes its place in the browser and it's still on the now playing cover and it does never change. Update covers doesn't fix the problem. All my songs are in one folder I dont know if that makes any difference.

Frankly I couldn't care less about covers but you may care enough to fix it  :Razz:

----------


## eltama

> There's a thing that is a bit annoying, when you edit the label (and the tag too I think), after changing the label and click OK, the library is refreshed and doesn't matter where you were and which album/song/artist you were editing, you will jump to the first position of the library!


True. I was going to write about this small problem too.

----------


## anonbeat

> You're absolutely right. It works fine now.
> 
> One more thing. When I build the newest svn all the covers in the browser are correct. But when I play a song a random cover appears and it takes the place of the cover of the song I play next in the browser. For instance a random song was playing now and a Nine Inch Nails cover appeared. In the browser all the other covers are correct. When I play another song (e.g Madrugada) the NIN cover takes its place in the browser and it's still on the now playing cover and it does never change. Update covers doesn't fix the problem. All my songs are in one folder I dont know if that makes any difference.
> 
> Frankly I couldn't care less about covers but you may care enough to fix it


Guayadeque need that every album is at its own directory. If you started the process Update covers it will start downloading the covers from the internet and place it in the album directory as cover.jpg or the first name you have set in the preferences to detect cover files.
So what is happening for you is that the file is being replaced everytime a new cover is found so you see random covers and everytime its different.

You should organize your library. You can do it from Guayadeque using the Copy To... function. Set your wanted pattern and it will copy the files to the apropiate place.

Thanks

----------


## anonbeat

> There's a thing that is a bit annoying, when you edit the label (and the tag too I think), after changing the label and click OK, the library is refreshed and doesn't matter where you were and which album/song/artist you were editing, you will jump to the first position of the library!


Can you try with latest svn revision 781 to see if that solves the issue ?

Thanks

----------


## eltama

I found that if I play a disc while having the "Add tracks to the playlist based on Last.FM" enabled, but the artist is unknown to Last.FM (e.g. Nagual - Pacto de sangre), when the disc finished the player still shows the stop button instead of play and the play count is not updated, as it still hadn't finished.

Also I usually find difficult to tell whether the "Add tracks to the playlist based on Last.FM" is pressed or not. The difference is subtle.

----------


## pickarooney

Anonbeat, have yoiu had any chance to test last.fm scrobbling on Jaunty? Or anyone else, for that matter?

----------


## TJUndead

> Sorry I was thinking all the time you was using Lucid... dunno why 
> 
> Hmm Im using karmic 9.10 32 and 64 bits and the menu is there. Can you tell me the output of *dpkg --list wx** and *dpkg --list libwx**
> 
> Thanks


This is what I get from terminal:



```
nutri@kazuma-system:~/guayadeque$ dpkg --list wx*
Desejado=Ignorar/Instalar/Remover/Eliminar/Manter
| Status=Não/Inst/Arquivos-Cfg/Descompactados/Configuração-Falhou/Instalação-Quebrada/Aguardar-Gatilhos/Gatilhos-Pendentes
|/ Err?=(none)/Reinst-necessaria (Status,Err: maiúsculas=inválidas)
||/ Nome           Versão        Descrição
+++-==============-==============-============================================
un  wx-common      <nenhuma>      (nenhuma descrição disponível)
un  wx2.6-doc      <nenhuma>      (nenhuma descrição disponível)
un  wx2.6-examples <nenhuma>      (nenhuma descrição disponível)
un  wx2.8-doc      <nenhuma>      (nenhuma descrição disponível)
un  wx2.8-examples <nenhuma>      (nenhuma descrição disponível)
ii  wx2.8-headers  2.8.10.1-0ubun wxWidgets Cross-platform C++ GUI toolkit (he
un  wxhexeditor    <nenhuma>      (nenhuma descrição disponível)
un  wxpython2.6-0  <nenhuma>      (nenhuma descrição disponível)
nutri@kazuma-system:~/guayadeque$ dpkg --list libwx*
Desejado=Ignorar/Instalar/Remover/Eliminar/Manter
| Status=Não/Inst/Arquivos-Cfg/Descompactados/Configuração-Falhou/Instalação-Quebrada/Aguardar-Gatilhos/Gatilhos-Pendentes
|/ Err?=(none)/Reinst-necessaria (Status,Err: maiúsculas=inválidas)
||/ Nome           Versão        Descrição
+++-==============-==============-============================================
un  libwxbase2.6-0 <nenhuma>      (nenhuma descrição disponível)
ii  libwxbase2.8-0 2.8.10.1-0ubun wxBase library (runtime) - non-GUI support c
ii  libwxbase2.8-d 2.8.10.1-0ubun wxBase library (development) - non-GUI suppo
un  libwxgtk2.6-0  <nenhuma>      (nenhuma descrição disponível)
un  libwxgtk2.6-0- <nenhuma>      (nenhuma descrição disponível)
ii  libwxgtk2.8-0  2.8.10.1-0ubun wxWidgets Cross-platform C++ GUI toolkit (GT
ii  libwxgtk2.8-de 2.8.10.1-0ubun wxWidgets Cross-platform C++ GUI toolkit (GT
```

*UPDATE: I updated for the last SVN version (781) and now the menu bar is working very well.
I don't know what you do man, but the last version is awsome!! *__*
Thanks man. ^^*

----------


## anonbeat

> Anonbeat, have yoiu had any chance to test last.fm scrobbling on Jaunty? Or anyone else, for that matter?


Yes I tried and there are issues with the sqlite package too. I will keep Juanty unsupported for all this issues. Dont have taglib 1.6 and sqlite package do weird things also.

Sorry. Lets hope you upgrade to Lucid if Karmic dont fit your needs

----------


## pickarooney

> Yes I tried and there are issues with the sqlite package too. I will keep Juanty unsupported for all this issues. Dont have taglib 1.6 and sqlite package do weird things also.
> 
> Sorry. Lets hope you upgrade to Lucid if Karmic dont fit your needs


Unlikely, as I doubt Lucid will fix all the things Karmic broke, but I can live without Last.FM  :Smile: 

I don't know an awful lot about the differences between releases, but I don't really understand how a program can run on one and not another when the packages can just be compiled regardless of the release. 

Can't I install the latest version of SQLite the same as I did taglib?

I also think a lot of Fedora/Suse/Gentoo/Slackware/Mandriva... users would like to have a working Guayadeque one day. If you need any help testing anything else I'm happy to help as far as I can.

----------


## h!v

> Anonbeat, have yoiu had any chance to test last.fm scrobbling on Jaunty? Or anyone else, for that matter?


I upgraded to Karmic about yesterday or day before yesterday.
As I remember scrobbling got broken about 76x and got fixed in next revisions.
Latest rev on Jaunty I had was probably 762-767. Worked just fine.

----------


## anonbeat

> Unlikely, as I doubt Lucid will fix all the things Karmic broke, but I can live without Last.FM 
> 
> I don't know an awful lot about the differences between releases, but I don't really understand how a program can run on one and not another when the packages can just be compiled regardless of the release. 
> 
> Can't I install the latest version of SQLite the same as I did taglib?
> 
> I also think a lot of Fedora/Suse/Gentoo/Slackware/Mandriva... users would like to have a working Guayadeque one day. If you need any help testing anything else I'm happy to help as far as I can.


I hope you keep with us helping and trying things.

----------


## rotwang888

> Can you try with latest revision to see if its fixed ?
> 
> Thanks


 Yep, it's fixed now.  Thanks.

----------


## anonbeat

> Yep, it's fixed now.  Thanks.


Great thanks

----------


## anonbeat

> I would like to have a search bar for the playlist.
> 
> if the playlist is large, it is difficult to find a precise song.
> 
> I had an issue with choppy volumeters, but the last build seems to have solved that perfectly.


I have added a text search to playlist. Once the shortcuts are added I will add two options. Search and Search next. For now it will start searching from the current selected item till the end.

Thanks for your sugestion.

----------


## rotwang888

> I also think a lot of Fedora/Suse/Gentoo/Slackware/Mandriva... users would like to have a working Guayadeque one day.


 The future is now! I'm running it on Fedora 12 as I type this.

----------


## anonbeat

I have updated the ppa to latest revision.

Thanks for testing it.

----------


## cephinux

Hi

I think i found a bug. After the update from the ppa to 784 on my notebook I'm not able to jump to an artist in library by just by starting to type any more.
(Hope this makes sense for you, my English is not as good as it should be)

happy st. paddy's
cheers to all

----------


## h!v

Why Stop button has tooltip



> Stops player reproduction


Somethings naughty is going on there?  :Wink: 

Bug

After selecting Genere/Artist/Album there should be way to get back to full library. As for now I don't see any easy way.

----------


## anonbeat

> Why Stop button has tooltip
> 
> Somethings naughty is going on there? 
> 
> Bug
> 
> After selecting Genere/Artist/Album there should be way to get back to full library. As for now I don't see any easy way.


In every listbox you have All option to select everything. For example if you have selected Genre/Artist/Album  then selecting All in genres clears selection and you see back everything.

----------


## h!v

> In every listbox you have All option to select everything. For example if you have selected Genre/Artist/Album  then selecting All in genres clears selection and you see back everything.


What if someone doesn't use browser? I'm left with nothing. I don't use it. It's unneeded clutter.

Quite easy way of getting away could be using search function, passing to it Album/Genre/Artist tag. You end up with search X button clearing selection.

Or just "Select/All" in menu.

----------


## anonbeat

> What if someone doesn't use browser? I'm left with nothing. I don't use it. It's unneeded clutter.
> 
> Quite easy way of getting away could be using search function, passing to it Album/Genre/Artist tag. You end up with search X button clearing selection.
> 
> Or just "Select/All" in menu.


If you dont use browser then where did you selected Genre, Artist, Album ?
sorry but I dont get it

----------


## h!v

> If you dont use browser then where did you selected Genre, Artist, Album ?
> sorry but I dont get it


Library, Right Click and there we have it Select>Genre/Album/Artist/.

Empty search (only "enter" in search box) could be good too.

----------


## eltama

> I found that if I play a disc while having the "Add tracks to the playlist based on Last.FM" enabled, but the artist is unknown to Last.FM (e.g. Nagual - Pacto de sangre), when the disc finished the player still shows the stop button instead of play and the play count is not updated, as it still hadn't finished.
> 
> Also I usually find difficult to tell whether the "Add tracks to the playlist based on Last.FM" is pressed or not. The difference is subtle.


Any word on this?

I also think that there is some memory leak. When Guayadeque starts, with my library it uses 22.4 MiB, after a couple of hours playing it uses around 50 MiB. Today I had to quit it because it was at almost 150 MiB.

I don't know what's the cause, but if I had to guess, I would say that it is related to the OSD notifications.

----------


## Artemis3

Long thread... Does this player support cuesheets? Does it support compressed files (eg: list of mp3s inside a .zip)?, and finally, does it support a cuesheet and file inside a compressed file? eg: .cue + .flac inside .7z?

Can this program also generate the replaygain values?

----------


## kruykaze

Great to see Notify-osd implemented  :Very Happy: 
Please add the ability to:
1-delete tracks from disk 
2-assign custom radio logos

Thanks Anon!

----------


## eltama

> Long thread... Does this player support cuesheets? Does it support compressed files (eg: list of mp3s inside a .zip)?, and finally, does it support a cuesheet and file inside a compressed file? eg: .cue + .flac inside .7z?
> 
> Can this program also generate the replaygain values?


As far as I know, the answer is no, no and no.
But you can request them on https://sourceforge.net/apps/ideatorrent/guayadeque/

----------


## Kadai

> Long thread... Does this player support cuesheets? Does it support compressed files (eg: list of mp3s inside a .zip)?, and finally, does it support a cuesheet and file inside a compressed file? eg: .cue + .flac inside .7z?
> 
> Can this program also generate the replaygain values?


Interesting!
It might be very very interesting the feature to have mp3s inside a compressed file.
Of course, it might take in account that zip have its own limitations, so, other formats like tag.gz might be more suitable?
But that is something I will be myself looking for.

----------


## kruykaze

> Interesting!
> It might be very very interesting the feature to have mp3s inside a compressed file.
> Of course, it might take in account that zip have its own limitations, so, other formats like tag.gz might be more suitable?
> But that is something I will be myself looking for.


Just curious in what circumstances that would be useful?

----------


## anonbeat

> Long thread... Does this player support cuesheets? Does it support compressed files (eg: list of mp3s inside a .zip)?, and finally, does it support a cuesheet and file inside a compressed file? eg: .cue + .flac inside .7z?
> 
> Can this program also generate the replaygain values?


No at this moment.

----------


## anonbeat

> Any word on this?
> 
> I also think that there is some memory leak. When Guayadeque starts, with my library it uses 22.4 MiB, after a couple of hours playing it uses around 50 MiB. Today I had to quit it because it was at almost 150 MiB.
> 
> I don't know what's the cause, but if I had to guess, I would say that it is related to the OSD notifications.


There is a new button set to come. see this http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...&postcount=181

About the mem leak I need to take a valgrind a shot and see what it wrong.

Thanks

----------


## kruykaze

> There is a new button set to come. see this http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...&postcount=181
> 
> About the mem leak I need to take a valgrind a shot and see what it wrong.
> 
> Thanks


Damn that design looks good.

----------


## anonbeat

> Great to see Notify-osd implemented 
> Please add the ability to:
> 1-delete tracks from disk 
> 2-assign custom radio logos
> 
> Thanks Anon!


Noted

----------


## rotwang888

> Today I had to quit it because it was at almost 150 MiB.
> 
> I don't know what's the cause, but if I had to guess, I would say that it is related to the OSD notifications.


 I've had it use that much ram before the notifications.  Although that was on a 64bit os, left running for days.

----------


## PenguinOfSteel

> Can you try with latest svn revision 781 to see if that solves the issue ?
> 
> Thanks


Hi Anon! With the latest revision, 786, the labelling seems to work perfectly! Thanks!!!!

----------


## TJUndead

> There is a new button set to come. see this http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...&postcount=181
> 
> About the mem leak I need to take a valgrind a shot and see what it wrong.
> 
> Thanks


Holy Sh*t! This set is awsome! 
But I like more if use some other colors too. The option to user choose your own color for the button set is a good option, because in my system this light blue make the player ugly, as I can use GDM system themes in gray or grafite color.

It's only a example, you know... -_-'''

----------


## anonbeat

> Hi Anon! With the latest revision, 786, the labelling seems to work perfectly! Thanks!!!!


Great Thanks. Editing tracks should be the same

----------


## pickarooney

I updated via svn this morning and opened Guayadeque as normal. I then clicked on Update library and all my tracks disappeared  :Surprised: 

I looked in preferences and sure enough my list of directories was now empty, so I added it again and rescanned the library. I'm positive I didn't remove the list of folders myself.

the button set looks all sorts of gorgeous although it won't suit my grey theme. A feature I'd like more than anything would be an option to apply themes specifically to guayadeque and not use the standard GTK theme, but I don't know if that's even feasible.

Is anyone using Guayadeque on KDE and could I see a screenshot if possible?

----------


## pickarooney

Silly request, but is there any chance we can get a WAV file of the developer saying the program's name?

----------


## anonbeat

> Silly request, but is there any chance we can get a WAV file of the developer saying the program's name?


ok will do it

----------


## anonbeat

> Any word on this?
> 
> I also think that there is some memory leak. When Guayadeque starts, with my library it uses 22.4 MiB, after a couple of hours playing it uses around 50 MiB. Today I had to quit it because it was at almost 150 MiB.
> 
> I don't know what's the cause, but if I had to guess, I would say that it is related to the OSD notifications.


Thanks for your bug report. I have fixed in revision 787 some memory leaks in the dbus implementation. 
If someone could run it for a long period of time and see if its getting better that will be nice.

Thanks

----------


## chaopoch

> Can you updated to latest svn and try again from ./build ?
> 
> I dont see this output in your log 'Current revision is 779'
> 
> This means you dont have the .svn directory. How are you installing it ? using subversion directly?
> 
> Thanks



I compile the newest version 787 just like I did and there is no problem.

----------


## anonbeat

> I compile the newest version 787 just like I did and there is no problem.


Great thanks

----------


## VastOne

> Thanks for your bug report. I have fixed in revision 787 some memory leaks in the dbus implementation. 
> If someone could run it for a long period of time and see if its getting better that will be nice.
> 
> Thanks


I will do this today...Will update at end of day.


7:15am Update to SVN 788        28.4 MiB
7:24am start of radio stream    30.8 MiB

----------


## anonbeat

> I will do this today...Will update at end of day.


Thanks

----------


## Uncle Spellbinder

Just updated SVN a few minutes ago. Splash screen is blank (see image below). I thought it might be a desktop effects issue, but disabling had no effect. The last 2 builds have been this way for me.

----------


## anonbeat

> Just updated SVN a few minutes ago. Splash screen is blank (see image below). I thought it might be a desktop effects issue, but disabling had no effect. The last 2 builds have been this way for me.


Can you run it from console and see what its saying there ?

Im using it here in 32bits Karmic and its shown correctly.

Thanks for your help

----------


## anonbeat

* Added 2010-03-18 :*

  * Now you can edit the lyrics directly in the lyrics tab

----------


## Uncle Spellbinder

> Can you run it from console and see what its saying there ?
> 
> Im using it here in 32bits Karmic and its shown correctly.
> 
> Thanks for your help


Run from terminal? If that's what you meant, same thing, blank splash.




```
unclespellbinder@karmic:~$ gksudo guayadeque
Created the configuration directory10:21:59 AM: Initialized locale ( en_US )
10:21:59 AM: Library Db Version 0
10:21:59 AM: Updating database version to 11
10:21:59 AM: Library Paths: 
10:21:59 AM: 000003FB
Created the default configuration file
Created the default equalizers file
10:22:02 AM: Database updating started.
10:22:02 AM: Updating the podcasts...
10:22:02 AM: Error: No library directories to scan
unclespellbinder@karmic:~$
```

----------


## anonbeat

> Run from terminal? If that's what you meant, same thing, blank splash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> unclespellbinder@karmic:~$ gksudo guayadeque
> Created the configuration directory10:21:59 AM: Initialized locale ( en_US )
> 10:21:59 AM: Library Db Version 0
> ...


Can you do 


```
cd guayadeque
make clean
svn update
./build
sudo make install
```

What happens when you go Help -> About... ?
Thanks

----------


## pickarooney

Nobody else got their whole library wiped out with this morning's SVN update I take it?

----------


## anonbeat

> Nobody else got their whole library wiped out with this morning's SVN update I take it?


Not me

----------


## theLegend

> * Added 2010-03-18 :*
> 
>   * Now you can edit the lyrics directly in the lyrics tab


Cool...one of my idea requests has been implemented! Thanks a lot.

----------


## Uncle Spellbinder

> Can you do 
> 
> 
> ```
> cd guayadeque
> make clean
> svn update
> ./build
> sudo make install
> ...


When I went to help > about, splash appeared and said 026-0781. Doing the update now as you suggested. I'll post back when finished...


I've been updating like this:


```
cd guayadeque
svn update
make clean
sudo make install
```

Is that not right?

----------


## anonbeat

> Cool...one of my idea requests has been implemented! Thanks a lot.


Thanks to you for your suggestion and your help testing the app

----------


## Uncle Spellbinder

OK, splash now shows correctly with 026-788.  Should I update like that from now on? Thanks. 

By the way, my library is just fine. No lost tracks, and fully in tact.

----------


## VastOne

> Not me


me either

----------


## VastOne

> Cool...one of my idea requests has been implemented! Thanks a lot.


What a Legend!

----------


## anonbeat

> OK, splash now shows correctly with 026-788.  Should I update like that from now on? Thanks. 
> 
> By the way, my library is just fine. No lost tracks, and fully in tact.


No need to do it that way but I was thinking one of the files got corrupt and this is what caused that the splash image was not loaded correctly. So i told you to rebuild the whole files.

Do it as you were doing. If you want the splash to show the current svn revision you need to do ./build as doing just make dont refresh the Version.h file till I fix that.

Thanks for your help

----------


## eltama

> Thanks for your bug report. I have fixed in revision 787 some memory leaks in the dbus implementation. 
> If someone could run it for a long period of time and see if its getting better that will be nice.
> 
> Thanks


I tested it for a while. Guayadeque starts at about 22 MiB but then increases around 1 MiB with each song played (actually you don't need to play the whole song, just let it start and show in the OSD). It went up to 49 MiB and then dropped to 46.7 MiB and stayed there.

I found another bug. If you rename a song that is on the playlist, when that song is chosen you get the "Resource not available" error or something like that, but after that no song will play. If you choose a new song, it will be displayed on the OSD but no sound will come. Also the name of the window will stay on the song that failed.

----------


## eltama

> When I went to help > about, splash appeared and said 026-0781. Doing the update now as you suggested. I'll post back when finished...
> 
> 
> I've been updating like this:
> 
> 
> ```
> cd guayadeque
> svn update
> ...


I think that you are not building the new sources. After make clean you should do ./build.

----------


## eltama

> Cool...one of my idea requests has been implemented! Thanks a lot.


Great! I had also requested this a long time ago (and voted the idea). Some issues:

.Move the idea to implemented.

.You cannot drag songs anymore to the lyrics tab.

.lyrc.com.ar is not retrieving the lyrics correctly. Most have "<br><br>" at the end. For some it's even worse, try for instance, Los Tipitos - Silencio.

----------


## eltama

Apport caught a crash of Guayadeque and created a report of about 13 MiB. Is it of any help to you? I can mail it if you want.

----------


## WiebeS

Hello, I really like this music player, but I have one remark:
When restore my Guayadeque window from fullscreen to just a part of the screen, the player doesn't get smaller. It just cuts off the left part of Guayadeque. Take a look at my screenshot if I am being unclear...

Wiebe

----------


## Uncle Spellbinder

> I think that you are not building the new sources. After make clean you should do ./build.


So this should cover everything then?



```
cd guayadeque
svn update
make clean
./build
sudo make install
```

EDIT:
That did it. Just updated to svn 790 using the above. Splash is right and library in tact.

----------


## VastOne

> I will do this today...Will update at end of day.
> 
> 
> 7:15am Update to SVN 788        28.4 MiB
> 7:24am start of radio stream    30.8 MiB


11:24 Started and/or played over 100 songs. Edited 30 songs.  110.4 MiB

And holding here for 2 hours

Edit....

No sooner than I say that it jumps to 142.5

----------


## anonbeat

> I think that you are not building the new sources. After make clean you should do ./build.


You only need to do ./build the first time. Next times just make will work after svn update.

----------


## pickarooney

Are the button icons added to the SVN yet?

----------


## VastOne

> I will do this today...Will update at end of day.
> 
> 
> 7:15am Update to SVN 788        28.4 MiB
> 7:24am start of radio stream    30.8 MiB





> Are the button icons added to the SVN yet?



Wrong message

----------


## VastOne

> Are the button icons added to the SVN yet?


Not yet...The control codes need to be redone first.

----------


## VastOne

> 11:24 Started and/or played over 100 songs. Edited 30 songs.  110.4 MiB
> 
> And holding here for 2 hours
> 
> Edit....
> 
> No sooner than I say that it jumps to 142.5


I restarted after turning off Last.FM and it is staying at 33.7 MiB

Edit 

2 hours later it has gone down to 30.9

----------


## rotwang888

> Is anyone using Guayadeque on KDE and could I see a screenshot if possible?


I usually run it in Gnome, but here's how it looks in KDE for me.

----------


## pickarooney

Thanks for the screenshot. I understand now that the buttons are grey by default and blue when activated which is fairly similar to the aqua theme so I'm looking forward to seeing them  :Smile:

----------


## pickarooney

I'd like to (re)request the option to play songs immediately when the playlist is inactive (i.e. all songs have been played through).

----------


## rotwang888

You can have the playlist repeat.  Or do you mean play random songs?  I think if you set the playlist to remove tracks after they're played, random playback would start, because the playlist would be empty by the end.  I've never tried that, though.  Give it a shot.

----------


## pickarooney

I mean this:
I put a load of songs in the playlist, adding them one by one with double-click. At some point, the list runs out and I want to add more, again by double-clicking, but now that there is no longer any music playing I want the first song I add to the list to play straight away. 

Amarok does this, for reference.

----------


## VastOne

> I mean this:
> I put a load of songs in the playlist, adding them one by one with double-click. At some point, the list runs out and I want to add more, again by double-clicking, but now that there is no longer any music playing I want the first song I add to the list to play straight away. 
> 
> Amarok does this, for reference.


If you have Enqueue as Default Action, disable it. Then the songs will start on a dbl click

Edit

I see the fault in my statement...It will need to be something changed to play the first song dbl clicked and then add any additional items by dbl click

----------


## VastOne

> I restarted after turning off Last.FM and it is staying at 33.7 MiB
> 
> Edit 
> 
> 2 hours later it has gone down to 30.9


3 hours later now and it has stayed at 31.0 MiB - Last.FM is definitely the issue.

----------


## eltama

Two more requests related to lyrics:

.Ctrl-S as shortcut for saving.

.If a lyric has been edited but not saved, save it automatically before changing the song.


After some hours of full usage (tag editing, lyrics editing, etc), Guayadeque is using 89.1 MiB. It has stayed there for more than an hour now.

----------


## kruykaze

I have a very stable Internet connection but Gque keeps re-buffering my radios about twice an hour.How can i fix that?
Thanks.

----------


## gnaag

There is a problem in podcast saving, I save podcast to diractory with locale characters in ubuntu linux ~/Dokumenty/Hovorené slovo/Podcast, however Guayadeque cannot follow the character "é" and change it in its settings to "Ã©" and it creates the path ~/Dokumenty/HovorenÃ© slovo/Podcast where it saves podcast. If I try to change the directory in settings, it directs me first into the wrong one too. Please repair it, it kind of complicated to move it everytime I download.

BTW after svn update adding of podcasts from rozhlas.sk are working fine, thanks a lot.

----------


## rotwang888

Running 10 hours, sitting steady at 92.2 mb.

----------


## VastOne

> I have a very stable Internet connection but Gque keeps re-buffering my radios about twice an hour.How can i fix that?
> Thanks.


I play online radio stations nonstop and I only see this with stations that have trouble immediately...as in when you start the station and it takes a full 15 seconds to buffer... At these sites I see what you are describing exactly...

I use Guayadeque in several sites (different speeds) and can only say that if it is a quality site you are connecting to, buffering should not be an issue.

If you are seeing this behaviour at every radio station you play it could be other issues like a router issue on your end, it could be a firewall issue or a proxy issue

----------


## kruykaze

> I play online radio stations nonstop and I only see this with stations that have trouble immediately...as in when you start the station and it takes a full 15 seconds to buffer... At these sites I see what you are describing exactly...
> 
> I use Guayadeque in several sites (different speeds) and can only say that if it is a quality site you are connecting to, buffering should not be an issue.
> 
> If you are seeing this behaviour at every radio station you play it could be other issues like a router issue on your end, it could be a firewall issue or a proxy issue


Good to know thanks.

----------


## Uncle Spellbinder

Sorry if this has been asked before. Is there a way to save your favorite radio stations?

----------


## VastOne

> Sorry if this has been asked before. Is there a way to save your favorite radio stations?


Hey Uncle...Been asking for this one a while, Anon says it is in the future.

Life has me by the short hairs lately....

Hoping all is well with you and yours....

----------


## Uncle Spellbinder

> Hey Uncle...Been asking for this one a while, Anon says it is in the future.
> 
> Life has me by the short hairs lately....
> 
> Hoping all is well with you and yours....


Thanks for the response, Vast. And I know how ya feel.

----------


## anonbeat

> Great! I had also requested this a long time ago (and voted the idea). Some issues:
> 
> .Move the idea to implemented.
> 
> .You cannot drag songs anymore to the lyrics tab.
> 
> .lyrc.com.ar is not retrieving the lyrics correctly. Most have "<br><br>" at the end. For some it's even worse, try for instance, Los Tipitos - Silencio.


This should be fixed in revision 794

Thanks

----------


## eltama

> Nobody else got their whole library wiped out with this morning's SVN update I take it?


Do you have your library on an external hard drive?
I also thought today that my library was wiped but it turned out to be that the external hard drive was not mounted.

----------


## pickarooney

> Do you have your library on an external hard drive?
> I also thought today that my library was wiped but it turned out to be that the external hard drive was not mounted.


No, it was just in my ~/Music directory on the internal HD. A couple of other settings got wiped as well, but I think it must have been a corrupt .config file

----------


## skymera

version 784 i cannot play a next song.
Clicking next doesn't do anything.

Though i can go back.

----------


## Uncle Spellbinder

> version 784 i cannot play a next song.
> Clicking next doesn't do anything.
> 
> Though i can go back.


Unless you made a typo, try the current version. 794

----------


## anonbeat

> Unless you made a typo, try the current version. 794


Just was about to say the same. Maybe he is using ppa so he need to wait till its updated. Hopefully I will update to latest svn this afternoon.

Thanks

----------


## anonbeat

> Apport caught a crash of Guayadeque and created a report of about 13 MiB. Is it of any help to you? I can mail it if you want.


put it in some place and send me the link.
Thanks

----------


## anonbeat

> I tested it for a while. Guayadeque starts at about 22 MiB but then increases around 1 MiB with each song played (actually you don't need to play the whole song, just let it start and show in the OSD). It went up to 49 MiB and then dropped to 46.7 MiB and stayed there.
> 
> I found another bug. If you rename a song that is on the playlist, when that song is chosen you get the "Resource not available" error or something like that, but after that no song will play. If you choose a new song, it will be displayed on the OSD but no sound will come. Also the name of the window will stay on the song that failed.


In last svn revision 795 the 'Resource not found' problem should be fixed. Could you please try it?

Thanks for your bug report.

----------


## skymera

> Unless you made a typo, try the current version. 794


I'm running 784.

And the buttons do work, i was being a plank it seems.

Disregard my previous post.

----------


## theLegend

Just a small point but I updated SVN version to 796, but the splash still showing 792? I'm not that bothered but just thought you should know! Still loving Guayadeque by the way, even though its not playing the blasted m4p tunes! I know its a gstreamer issue and nothing you can do about it! Down with Itunes and Apple!

----------


## eltama

> put it in some place and send me the link.
> Thanks


Try http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1127481/guayadeque_crash.tar.gz. Let me know if it doesn't work.

----------


## anonbeat

> Just a small point but I updated SVN version to 796, but the splash still showing 792? I'm not that bothered but just thought you should know! Still loving Guayadeque by the way, even though its not playing the blasted m4p tunes! I know its a gstreamer issue and nothing you can do about it! Down with Itunes and Apple!


To update the version in the splash u need to do ./build

Its something I will need to fix so everytime we do make the version is updated

----------


## anonbeat

> Try http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1127481/guayadeque_crash.tar.gz. Let me know if it doesn't work.


Downloaded it. Thanks

----------


## eltama

> Just a small point but I updated SVN version to 796, but the splash still showing 792? I'm not that bothered but just thought you should know! Still loving Guayadeque by the way, even though its not playing the blasted m4p tunes! I know its a gstreamer issue and nothing you can do about it! Down with Itunes and Apple!


This is a know bug. As a workaround, instead of doing 

```
make
```

 do 

```
./build
```

.

----------


## eltama

> To update the version in the splash u need to do ./build
> 
> Its something I will need to fix so everytime we do make the version is updated


Beated  :Sad:

----------


## pickarooney

same here, and I built from scratch.

----------


## eltama

> In last svn revision 795 the 'Resource not found' problem should be fixed. Could you please try it?
> 
> Thanks for your bug report.


I tried again. This time I didn't get the error messege, it just skipped the song, but again the next song would not play and the window title does not change. However, the OSD shows the next song.

----------


## anonbeat

> I tried again. This time I didn't get the error messege, it just skipped the song, but again the next song would not play and the window title does not change. However, the OSD shows the next song.


How are you trying it ? I cant reproduce this here. Here I add a track and then rename it. When this track is reached or I double click over it It gets skipped and the next track is played.

----------


## pickarooney

I have to run 'sudo make uninstall' then './build' and 'sudo make install' in order to get the version to update in the splashscreen, for info.

----------


## eltama

> How are you trying it ? I cant reproduce this here. Here I add a track and then rename it. When this track is reached or I double click over it It gets skipped and the next track is played.


It fails only when the previous song is finished. If you double click on the renamed song, the next song plays fine.

----------


## anonbeat

> It fails only when the previous song is finished. I you double click on the renamed song, the next song plays fine.


For me its skipped even when the previous track has finished. Do you have silence detector or anything else enabled ?

----------


## rotwang888

> In last svn revision 795 the 'Resource not found' problem should be fixed.


It's working here.

----------


## jagan81

Discovered this very promising app via a link from hydrogenaudio.org.  :Smile: 

Does it have an equalizer yet?

If not, I would reeeeaaaally appreciate one (preferably a 10-band with the same frequencies as itunes and others have: 
32Hz-64Hz-125Hz-250Hz-500Hz-1kHz-2kHz-4kHz-8kHz-16kHz)

This is a must-have feature for me. Hope it can be done!  :Smile: 

Keep up the good work!

regards
Magnus

----------


## eltama

> For me its skipped even when the previous track has finished. Do you have silence detector or anything else enabled ?


It skips the missing song, but the next song on the playlist does not play. I don't have silence detector enabled.

I've tried it with 3 different songs and I always get the same result. I noticed that on the console, when the missing song is selected, I get a message "Error: ee: Failed load of file ...", which fine, but then I get a similar message for every song that I double click.

By the way, I am on Lucid Lynx here.

----------


## anonbeat

> Discovered this very promising app via a link from hydrogenaudio.org. 
> 
> Does it have an equalizer yet?
> 
> If not, I would reeeeaaaally appreciate one (preferably a 10-band with the same frequencies as itunes and others have: 
> 32Hz-64Hz-125Hz-250Hz-500Hz-1kHz-2kHz-4kHz-8kHz-16kHz)
> 
> This is a must-have feature for me. Hope it can be done! 
> 
> ...


Yes its implemented.

----------


## eltama

> Discovered this very promising app via a link from hydrogenaudio.org. 
> 
> Does it have an equalizer yet?
> 
> If not, I would reeeeaaaally appreciate one (preferably a 10-band with the same frequencies as itunes and others have: 
> 32Hz-64Hz-125Hz-250Hz-500Hz-1kHz-2kHz-4kHz-8kHz-16kHz)
> 
> This is a must-have feature for me. Hope it can be done! 
> 
> ...


There is a 10-band equalizer with many presets, but the 3 first frequencies are a bit different:
30-60-120-250-500-1K ....

But that shouldn't be a problem.

----------


## eltama

By the way, I tried changing the labels of the oggs that crashed Guayadeque on Karmic, and it works fine on Lucid.

----------


## anonbeat

> By the way, I tried changing the labels of the oggs that crashed Guayadeque on Karmic, and it works fine on Lucid.


Taglib 1.6.1 seems fixed the problem. Great

----------


## eltama

> It skips the missing song, but the next song on the playlist does not play. I don't have silence detector enabled.
> 
> I've tried it with 3 different songs and I always get the same result. I noticed that on the console, when the missing song is selected, I get a message "Error: ee: Failed load of file ...", which fine, but then I get a similar message for every song that I double click.
> 
> By the way, I am on Lucid Lynx here.


Just in case, did you see this message? It went at the end of the last page and maybe you missed it.

----------


## anonbeat

> Just in case, did you see this message? It went at the end of the last page and maybe you missed it.


Yes saw it. Will keep trying here. For now seems to be working. Dunno what makes the difference for you.

----------


## eltama

A small one: if you choose a preset in the equalizer and close it, next time you open it, the preset is not selected in the combo, thus you don't know what preset you have active.

----------


## pickarooney

Just wondeing now - does Guayadeque play audio CDs?

----------


## anonbeat

> Just wondeing now - does Guayadeque play audio CDs?


nope at this time

----------


## anonbeat

Im working in the new icons implementation. Still need to do some tiny versions of some of the icons. And make round bitmap buttons which will take a litle longer.

I dont like how it looks now but I think when the buttons are round it will be more nice.

Thanks for helping

----------


## Artemis3

> No at this moment.


 Aww, ok back to audacious and fb2k on wine  :Capital Razz: 

The reason for compressed file support is some people like to organize their albums inside of compressed files instead (or in addition to) folders. Sometimes they add the artwork as well, which some players display.

The reason for cuesheet support is some people like to rip their cds as a single audio file which the player (via cuesheet) sees as separate tracks (thus achieving perfect gapless or perfect rip).

Speaking of EQ, it would be nice to have a tone generator to do "flat response" eq calibration. The idea is to generate a tone using the frequency of each of the eq bands, and adjust them to have the same perceived volume. This way it sounds closer to what the sound engineer intended, and its also useful to compensate poor speakers and/or mild/moderate hearing loss.

----------


## gnaag

> There is a problem in podcast saving, I save podcast to diractory with locale characters in ubuntu linux ~/Dokumenty/Hovorené slovo/Podcast, however Guayadeque cannot follow the character "é" and change it in its settings to "Ã©" and it creates the path ~/Dokumenty/HovorenÃ© slovo/Podcast where it saves podcast. If I try to change the directory in settings, it directs me first into the wrong one too. Please repair it, it kind of complicated to move it everytime I download.
> .


This is still an issue. Have you noticed a report?

----------


## kruykaze

> Just wondeing now - does Guayadeque play audio CDs?


What's an audio CD?   :Very Happy:

----------


## VastOne

> What's an audio CD?


 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Isn't that a cup platter you put in that tray that slides out before you place your cup in it?

----------


## VastOne

New Icons

----------


## pickarooney

Would it be possible to get a jump-to search in the browser tab? Currently it's very difficult to find an album in there. If it would jump to the matching album as you start typing it would be great.

Regarding the buttons - maybe shift the title of the now playing track a little to the right so it's not on top of the 'now playing' icon that follows the tracks in the playlist?

----------


## anonbeat

> Would it be possible to get a jump-to search in the browser tab? Currently it's very difficult to find an album in there. If it would jump to the matching album as you start typing it would be great.
> 
> Regarding the buttons - maybe shift the title of the now playing track a little to the right so it's not on top of the 'now playing' icon that follows the tracks in the playlist?


The image in the now playing list must be replaced with a tiny one. Need to do it.

----------


## pickarooney

I know I asked before, but is there somewhere I can get a high quality version of the guayadeque icon that scales up nicely in my dock at high resolution?

----------


## anonbeat

> I know I asked before, but is there somewhere I can get a high quality version of the guayadeque icon that scales up nicely in my dock at high resolution?


into guayadeque/src/images/orig there is a svg where you can export the size you want.

----------


## pickarooney

It's tiny though, only 4k and doesn't scale up very well. No matter, just a very minor thing

----------


## rotwang888

I just updated to 797, and hot damn, the icons look fantastic.  Having the play/pause button larger is a cool touch.  But the 3 on the right look a bit off.  This must just be with the dark icons, because VastOne's look fine.  They're missing a few pixels on the top and sides I think.  Actually, it's not the 3 on the right, just "add tracks.." and "repeat playlist".  

The play icon in the now playing track is cool, but maybe the text could be indented a little more?  It already is a bit, but the button covers a small part of the text.  Sorry for the nitpick.  This looks really, really good.  It's pretty amazing how far this player has come in a short period, and I'm glad to see the old fugly buttons gone.  :Wink:

----------


## anonbeat

> It's tiny though, only 4k and doesn't scale up very well. No matter, just a very minor thing


What size do you want it ? 128x128 ?

----------


## anonbeat

> I just updated to 797, and hot damn, the icons look fantastic.  Having the play/pause button larger is a cool touch.  But the 3 on the right look a bit off.  This must just be with the dark icons, because VastOne's look fine.  They're missing a few pixels on the top and sides I think.  Actually, it's not the 3 on the right, just "add tracks.." and "repeat playlist".  
> 
> The play icon in the now playing track is cool, but maybe the text could be indented a little more?  It already is a bit, but the button covers a small part of the text.  Sorry for the nitpick.  This looks really, really good.  It's pretty amazing how far this player has come in a short period, and I'm glad to see the old fugly buttons gone.


guess you did not read my post about this. This is halfway done. Im still implementing the round buttons to remove the square border. Also need to do a tiny image to use it in menu and in now playing list.

See how its looking now in my work copy. Once I finish the other two buttons I will upload to svn.

Thanks for your comments.

----------


## rotwang888

Ah, ok.  Whoops. I never would have noticed with a light background, but it shows up on black.
 Just out of curiosity, do you know why I got this last time?


```
Summary of conflicts:
  Tree conflicts: 5
```

It built and installed fine and everything, just wondering.

----------


## anonbeat

> Ah, ok.  Whoops. I never would have noticed with a light background, but it shows up on black.
>  Just out of curiosity, do you know why I got this last time?
> 
> 
> ```
> Summary of conflicts:
>   Tree conflicts: 5
> ```
> 
> It built and installed fine and everything, just wondering.


I dont know about the tree conflics sorry. Im guessing it should be something dont like svn. If continues redownload svn tree.

The new round buttons have been added. Now I think it looks far better. What do you think?

Thanks for your help

----------


## pickarooney

> What size do you want it ? 128x128 ?


That would probaly do the trick. Just for comparison's sake, my other dock icons are 128x128 and average about 50-100k per image.

----------


## anonbeat

> That would probaly do the trick. Just for comparison's sake, my other dock icons are 128x128 and average about 50-100k per image.


The difference is that his has only 4 colors.

Attached guayadeque png as 128x128, 160x160 and 200x200

----------


## eltama

The new buttons are beautiful!

----------


## anonbeat

What do you think about the new round buttons? Should be a litle bigger maybe? right now are 32x32 the play and the rest 24x24.

----------


## pickarooney

> What do you think about the new round buttons? Should be a litle bigger maybe? right now are 32x32 the play and the rest 24x24.


I'd make them all a bit bigger, personally.

The larger g-que icon you posted did the trick, thanks very much for that  :Smile:

----------


## rotwang888

The play icon in the playlist is perfect now. Thanks.

----------


## Pifilatakanemu

I'd prefer to have the choice between the standard buttons and those now newly implemented. They look nice, but there has to be a possibility to "opt-out".

----------


## Carlos C

> What do you think about the new round buttons? Should be a litle bigger maybe? right now are 32x32 the play and the rest 24x24.


I like the icons in that size. Now I have more space for the library in the small screen of my laptop. Maybe it could be an option in the preferences: big or small icons?

----------


## anonbeat

> I like the icons in that size. Now I have more space for the library in the small screen of my laptop. Maybe it could be an option in the preferences: big or small icons?


The option will be added but in the future. I plan to add the choice to use your own icon set where you can define all the icons.

----------


## anonbeat

Just increased the size of the buttons and now looks better.

Thanks

----------


## pickarooney

Is the svn updated?

----------


## eltama

Another apport crash report:
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1127481/guay...crash_2.tar.gz

----------


## pickarooney

Button transparency is wrong on my system -I have ugly dark squares around the icons.

----------


## Dakra

> The icon dont show if you have it enabled or not. It shows if its logged into last.fm service or not so until its not loged in it will be grey. Guess its better to know the state of the connection than the preference you already know how you have it set.
> What do you think?
> 
> Thanks for your comments


Hi, I'm sorry I don't understand. If my tracks are scrobbling, doesn't that mean that it is logged into last.fm service? The icon is red when LastFM Audioscrobble is enabled, and when I disable it, the icon turns immediately grey. Then I re-enable it, scrobbling works but the icon stays grey and never turns red again.

Sorry for the late answer, I don't have much time currently. But now I use Guayadeque almost each evening so I can test it better and longer!  :Wink: 

I have been using svn 797 since this morning and it is working quite well. 2 things I have noticed, both concerning the Player PlayList:
1) the play icon which appears on the current track makes it hard to read the text on it. I suggest you reduce the visibility of the icon, or change the colour of the text.
2) when I start Guayadeque, the last playing track appears as if it has "focus" (play icon and coloured text), but when I hit play, it starts playing the first track of the Player PlayList instead. It seems illogical to me because the play button says: "Start playing or pauses current track in the Playlist", which, I think, should be the highlighted one.

EDIT: already 801! I have updated and the visibility issue is resolved. Great!

----------


## Uncle Spellbinder

Just updated to svn 801. I'm back on Lucid (Beta 1) and all is well. Liking the new icon set. Looks good. A bit cluttered in my opinion, but I like it better than the standard buttons previously.

Perhaps the buttons could be a bit smaller or spaced better? I just get a bit of a cluttered feel about it.

----------


## anonbeat

> Button transparency is wrong on my system -I have ugly dark squares around the icons.


weird as its fine on mine. Anyone else is getting the same ?

Maybe you changed theme when the program was open? if so restart the program as wxWidgets dont get refresh colours till its restarted. This is the only reason I can guess for now.

----------


## anonbeat

> Just updated to svn 801. I'm back on Lucid (Beta 1) and all is well. Liking the new icon set. Looks good. A bit cluttered in my opinion, but I like it better than the standard buttons previously.
> 
> Perhaps the buttons could be a bit smaller or spaced better? I just get a bit of a cluttered feel about it.


Can you please test with latest svn. I wanted to make the buttons separated in 3 groups. Now I think is more clear.

Thanks

----------


## anonbeat

> Hi, I'm sorry I don't understand. If my tracks are scrobbling, doesn't that mean that it is logged into last.fm service? The icon is red when LastFM Audioscrobble is enabled, and when I disable it, the icon turns immediately grey. Then I re-enable it, scrobbling works but the icon stays grey and never turns red again.
> 
> Sorry for the late answer, I don't have much time currently. But now I use Guayadeque almost each evening so I can test it better and longer! 
> 
> I have been using svn 797 since this morning and it is working quite well. 2 things I have noticed, both concerning the Player PlayList:
> 1) the play icon which appears on the current track makes it hard to read the text on it. I suggest you reduce the visibility of the icon, or change the colour of the text.
> 2) when I start Guayadeque, the last playing track appears as if it has "focus" (play icon and coloured text), but when I hit play, it starts playing the first track of the Player PlayList instead. It seems illogical to me because the play button says: "Start playing or pauses current track in the Playlist", which, I think, should be the highlighted one.
> 
> EDIT: already 801! I have updated and the visibility issue is resolved. Great!


1 ) Was already in my list of to do things as the icons change was done in 3 steps.

2 ) Thanks for the bug report. Fixed in svn now.

Thank you for your help testing the program

----------


## argued.logic

Hi!

 I thought I give this wonderful player another chance (my first/last
installation was from a .deb I believe back in January) so I built it 
from svn according to steps on first page, all without any issues BUT

I cant get past the initial screen when I see Guayadeque start in haste
but never to actual player mode. I am sorry to say it doesn't work for
me and if anyone could help me get it right I would appreciate it!



```
The program 'guayadeque' received an X Window System error.
This probably reflects a bug in the program.
The error was 'BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)'.
  (Details: serial 3776 error_code 8 request_code 2 minor_code 0)
  (Note to programmers: normally, X errors are reported asynchronously;
   that is, you will receive the error a while after causing it.
   To debug your program, run it with the --sync command line
   option to change this behavior. You can then get a meaningful
   backtrace from your debugger if you break on the gdk_x_error() function.)
```

I am using 9.10 Karmic without any issues anywhere else.
My search attempts lead nowhere, kinda hard to think I would be only one
with this problem.

----------


## Uncle Spellbinder

> Can you please test with latest svn. I wanted to make the buttons separated in 3 groups. Now I think is more clear.
> 
> Thanks


YES!  Now that looks fantastic! Amazing what a little spacing/grouping can do.

Added the news of the icon set landing in SVN at Guayadeque Music Player Blogspot.

----------


## h!v

1. Randomize with this button set should be after Equalizer. It belongs to group of Push once buttons. Last.fm and Repeat buttons are on/off.
2. After I open Equalizer and then close icon stays backlighted till I hover over it.
3. Sorry to bitch about it again. Please give option to use native file names for podcasts. Hope it won't screw up way you catalog them.
4. Button in lyrics tab should have tooltips with what they do. They do is not that much of selfexplanatory.
5. If we are about icons. Check and download buttons need request for new ones. Seems like Black/grey and blue goes really well.


Also I suggest putting this info about kid3 and tags on first page. It fixed many of my "empty" tags.

So far g-que doesn't bitch on Karmic. Hope it stays the same on Lucid.
Good job.

----------


## Uncle Spellbinder

> ...I suggest putting this info about kid3 and tags on first page. It fixed many of my "empty" tags.


Great idea. It helped me out as well. 




> ...so far g-que doesn't bitch on Karmic. Hope it stays the same on Lucid.


I'm running Guayadeque on Lucid beta 1. Working perfectly.

----------


## anonbeat

> Hi!
> 
>  I thought I give this wonderful player another chance (my first/last
> installation was from a .deb I believe back in January) so I built it 
> from svn according to steps on first page, all without any issues BUT
> 
> I cant get past the initial screen when I see Guayadeque start in haste
> but never to actual player mode. I am sorry to say it doesn't work for
> me and if anyone could help me get it right I would appreciate it!
> ...


You are running xfce prolly. Run it with --sync parameter. Once you have the panels in position Its probable that you will not need --sync anymore.

Thanks

----------


## argued.logic

> You are running xfce prolly. Run it with --sync parameter. Once you have the panels in position Its probable that you will not need --sync anymore.
> 
> Thanks


Thanks for the fast reply but no, gnome is used here.



```
$ guayadeque --sync

progname=guayadeque; RGBA=on
/usr/share/themes/Dust Sand/gtk-2.0/gtkrc:83: Murrine configuration option "gradients" is no longer supported and will be ignored.
The program 'guayadeque' received an X Window System error.
This probably reflects a bug in the program.
The error was 'BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)'.
  (Details: serial 6285 error_code 8 request_code 2 minor_code 0)
  (Note to programmers: normally, X errors are reported asynchronously;
   that is, you will receive the error a while after causing it.
   To debug your program, run it with the --sync command line
   option to change this behavior. You can then get a meaningful
   backtrace from your debugger if you break on the gdk_x_error() function.)
```

Also, I did try sudo make uninstall followed by svn update and ./build , make install
just to assure my self all was right and no problems once again.

----------


## anonbeat

> Thanks for the fast reply but no, gnome is used here.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> $ guayadeque --sync
> 
> progname=guayadeque; RGBA=on
> /usr/share/themes/Dust Sand/gtk-2.0/gtkrc:83: Murrine configuration option "gradients" is no longer supported and will be ignored.
> ...


Sorry then. One guy once told me about the same problem with xfce but using --sync solved his problems.
He was using an old video card thought.

----------


## gnaag

There is a problem in podcast saving, I save podcast to diractory with locale characters in ubuntu linux ~/Dokumenty/Hovorené slovo/Podcast, however Guayadeque cannot follow the character "é" and change it in its settings to "Ã©" and it creates the path ~/Dokumenty/HovorenÃ© slovo/Podcast where it saves podcast. If I try to change the directory in settings, it directs me first into the wrong one too. Please repair it, it kind of complicated to move it everytime I download.

Still a problem!

----------


## argued.logic

> Sorry then. One guy once told me about the same problem with xfce but using --sync solved his problems.
> He was using an old video card thought.


Yeah, I got that much. Theres nothing I can do about it as it 
seems atm and that is a shame since I really like this app.
About the GPU, I am using an GF6600GT (AGP, 256Mb DDR3)
and yes its old but works like a charm. I ll hold for a stable .deb
release and try it out again. Until then, keep up the excellent work 
and let me know if you or anyone else finds a solution to this 
problem.

----------


## anonbeat

> Yeah, I got that much. Theres nothing I can do about it as it 
> seems atm and that is a shame since I really like this app.
> About the GPU, I am using an GF6600GT (AGP, 256Mb DDR3)
> and yes its old but works like a charm. I ll hold for a stable .deb
> release and try it out again. Until then, keep up the excellent work 
> and let me know if you or anyone else finds a solution to this 
> problem.


Can you do something? Can you start your computer using a live cd and install the package in my ppa and see if that makes a difference ?

Thanks

----------


## anonbeat

> There is a problem in podcast saving, I save podcast to diractory with locale characters in ubuntu linux ~/Dokumenty/Hovorené slovo/Podcast, however Guayadeque cannot follow the character "é" and change it in its settings to "Ã©" and it creates the path ~/Dokumenty/HovorenÃ© slovo/Podcast where it saves podcast. If I try to change the directory in settings, it directs me first into the wrong one too. Please repair it, it kind of complicated to move it everytime I download.
> 
> Still a problem!


This is a wxWidgets bug  :Sad:  http://trac.wxwidgets.org/ticket/11743

I will try to make a workaround

Thanks for your bug report

EDIT: As a workaround edit the file ~/.guayadeque/guayadeque.conf and change manually in the section *[Podcasts]* the entry *Path* to the correct name.

----------


## pickarooney

> weird as its fine on mine. Anyone else is getting the same ?
> 
> Maybe you changed theme when the program was open? if so restart the program as wxWidgets dont get refresh colours till its restarted. This is the only reason I can guess for now.


Problem is the same in revision 802. I suppose I have to conclude that my theme has some sort of compatibility issue.

----------


## gnaag

> This is a wxWidgets bug  http://trac.wxwidgets.org/ticket/11743
> 
> I will try to make a workaround
> 
> Thanks for your bug report
> 
> EDIT: As a workaround edit the file ~/.guayadeque/guayadeque.conf and change manually in the section *[Podcasts]* the entry *Path* to the correct name.


Thanks, it helped

----------


## pickarooney

Yeah, it seems fine with other themes. Pity... although maybe it's time I made my own theme.

----------


## urlwolf

I'm using the 2.5 deb from sourceforge.

I cannot get replaygain at all. my entire collection has the tags, but they are not applied.

I cannot see if G-que can see them because there's no replaygain column in the library.

according to:
693 Fix ReplayGain read support
ReplayGain should work, right?
Any idea why not? Workaround?



Thanks

----------


## Ruzbeh

Not sure where to start with the suggestions, but there are a lot of things.

- Track information should have Sort options, so that this:



can be prevented. ('The' prefix is used so much, the Artist list at the T section can get awfully populated! Definitely a basic thing that's needed.)

- Small graphics need to be updated: the little X buttons at the upper-right corners to close the windows that display stuff are ugly, as noted here, and should be updated



- The stars graphics used for ratings are ugly. My opinion of course. But I feel that gold stars are really old-fashioned looking:



A minor suggestion: on the song/album/artist information window just below the play controls, double-clicking the song title/album/artist selects the title/album/artist in the library browser and that's really cool. (It's those little things I like!) 



But double-clicking the year does nothing! It would be cool if that would display albums in the library browser that are also from that year.

Lastly, device support would easily make this the best player for Linux out there, which would be one hell of an accomplishment!

Edit: Track numbers also shouldn't display the zeroes like 01, 02, 03, etc. It makes everything look a little unrefined.

----------


## urlwolf

I agree with the previous post.

Also, it should be possible to sort by more than one column in library. And pls add replaygain to the list of available columns.

Thanks

----------


## Ruzbeh

Another UI-related problem is that text can sometimes be so long it's not displayed fully:



I'm not quite sure what a solution could be. You could wrap it, or you could do some kind of scrolling or some such. Decreasing the text size would be another option, but that only partially solves it. This problem also presents itself at the playlist. I think scrolling the text would work. I remember Winamp doing that when I used it long ago. If the text was small and would fit, it wouldn't scroll, and if it was too big it would scroll.

UI-related menu stuff:



The lay-out menu should behave differently, because it's weird right now. If there is no lay-out available, if will still be available to mouse-over, then you get this:



That is some funky "----" right there. It should say (empty) if there's no layout. You could skip all of that and simply grey out the menu items if there is no layout. In this case if there's no layout, both "Load Layout" and "Delete Layout" should be grey and unavailable, like so:



Staying on the subject of layouts, it's possible to have two layouts of the same name and not save the current layout with the same name:



When you click New Layout, you get a box that says what you want to name the Layout. For example, if I already have Layout 1, clicking New Layout will give me a box that will say Layout 2 and I could then save it. I think that's good. If I wanted to save my layout with the same name as Layout 1, it wouldn't be necessary to ask for confirmation to overwrite the current layout, _because manually typing in Layout 1 is an acknowledgment from the user that the user does want it overwritten_, so it shouldn't ask that question and just go ahead and save it with the same name.

----------


## anonbeat

> I'm using the 2.5 deb from sourceforge.
> 
> I cannot get replaygain at all. my entire collection has the tags, but they are not applied.
> 
> I cannot see if G-que can see them because there's no replaygain column in the library.
> 
> according to:
> 693 Fix ReplayGain read support
> ReplayGain should work, right?
> ...


Can you send me by email one or two of the files that dont work. 

Thanks for your help

----------


## theLegend

Just a quick question and I'm sure you'll answer it easily but is there anywhere where you have a changelog for each subversion that is made? I would be nice to know what changes have been made and then we could have a look at them and test them instead of just stumbling upon it later. For example I don't know when you did it but I now noticed the notifications has now been turned on, excellent!

----------


## anonbeat

> Another UI-related problem is that text can sometimes be so long it's not displayed fully:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not quite sure what a solution could be. You could wrap it, or you could do some kind of scrolling or some such. Decreasing the text size would be another option, but that only partially solves it. This problem also presents itself at the playlist. I think scrolling the text would work. I remember Winamp doing that when I used it long ago. If the text was small and would fit, it wouldn't scroll, and if it was too big it would scroll.
> 
> UI-related menu stuff:
> 
> 
> ...


If the text dont fit and you stop the mouse over the text it will start scrolling till you move the mouse out of it. This way you can read all the text. Also the tooltip shows the entire text.

Just fixed the layouts menu. Now saving with the same name replaces the old one. If no layout have been defined there will be a item disabled with the label 'No layouts defined'

----------


## anonbeat

> Just a quick question and I'm sure you'll answer it easily but is there anywhere where you have a changelog for each subversion that is made? I would be nice to know what changes have been made and then we could have a look at them and test them instead of just stumbling upon it later. For example I don't know when you did it but I now noticed the notifications has now been turned on, excellent!


You can see it here
http://guayadeque.svn.sourceforge.ne...eque/?view=log
or here
http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~anonbea.../trunk/changes

----------


## pickarooney

> If the text dont fit and you stop the mouse over the text it will start scrolling till you move the mouse out of it. This way you can read all the text. Also the tooltip shows the entire text.


This is a tricky one, as auto-scrolling long names will annoy as many people as it will please. I would suggest that where the name doesn't fit an ellipsis should be displayed, e.g.:

_Don't talk (put your ..._
or
_Don't talk (put your [...]_

For the artist name ordering (ignoring 'the' in names), this has been mentioned a few times. Do you agree with it or prefer to leave it as it is?


edit: That changelog page is very handy. We can see you fixing things faster then we can post them  :Very Happy:

----------


## anonbeat

> This is a tricky one, as auto-scrolling long names will annoy as many people as it will please. I would suggest that where the name doesn't fit an ellipsis should be displayed, e.g.:
> 
> _Don't talk (put your ..._
> or
> _Don't talk (put your [...]_
> 
> For the artist name ordering (ignoring 'the' in names), this has been mentioned a few times. Do you agree with it or prefer to leave it as it is?
> 
> 
> edit: That changelog page is very handy. We can see you fixing things faster then we can post them


About the 'The' issue is something that needs a big change and affects many things so I will keep it for later and only if dont slow things. 
We can ask also the artist to change their names  :Wink: 

Will try to add the [...] to the names.

Thanks

----------


## Afro-Stefan

hey, i have a little stability problem with guayadeque (btw, i've only used it for a couple of days now and it's already my all-time favorite music player - great job!!!!).

at least two out of three times when i try to drag-and-drop an item into the current playlist, guayadeque crashes with a segfault like so:



```
(guayadeque:5866): Gdk-CRITICAL **: gdk_x11_atom_to_xatom_for_display: assertion `ATOM_TO_INDEX (atom) < virtual_atom_array->len' failed
10:13:42: Loading /media/My Passport/Musik/Incubus/Make Yourself/08 Drive.mp3
Segmentation fault
```

but sometimes it doesnt crash with a segfault and only gives this message when i drag-and-drop: 



```
(guayadeque:5866): Gdk-CRITICAL **: gdk_x11_atom_to_xatom_for_display: assertion `ATOM_TO_INDEX (atom) < virtual_atom_array->len' failed
```

i'm not sure when it segfaults and when not, but it segfaults much more often than it doesnt.

i use the latest guayadeque version from your ppa (guayadeque-svn 0803~karmic~1) on karmic with the 2.6.31-20 kernel and the latest gstreamer libs from the official ppas.


EDIT: judging from the error message, the following is probably obvious, but if i add a track using the right-click menu, there is no error whatsoever.

----------


## PenguinOfSteel

Hi! After a week end not using guayadeque (and not updating it) I'm trying the last revision! I definitely love the new buttons!

I have a couple of suggestion about them:

About the repeat, it would ne cool to add an "all" in the button graphic (when the mode active is repeat all), in order to make it more clear.

Another thing regarding buttons are tooltips:
- For the repeat button I suggest to change to something like: "Repeat mode: off / all / one" depending on the status of the repeat mode
- same for the SMART add, adding an "on / off" in the label

Last thing, I would like to repeat: guayadeque is definitely my player!!!! Love it! Great job anon!!!!

----------


## anonbeat

> hey, i have a little stability problem with guayadeque (btw, i've only used it for a couple of days now and it's already my all-time favorite music player - great job!!!!).
> 
> at least two out of three times when i try to drag-and-drop an item into the current playlist, guayadeque crashes with a segfault like so:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> (guayadeque:5866): Gdk-CRITICAL **: gdk_x11_atom_to_xatom_for_display: assertion `ATOM_TO_INDEX (atom) < virtual_atom_array->len' failed
> 10:13:42: Loading /media/My Passport/Musik/Incubus/Make Yourself/08 Drive.mp3
> ...


Can you do a backtrace of the segfault ? Also can you tell me the details of your system. Distribution, window manager, etc

Thanks

----------


## anonbeat

> Hi! After a week end not using guayadeque (and not updating it) I'm trying the last revision! I definitely love the new buttons!
> 
> I have a couple of suggestion about them:
> 
> About the repeat, it would ne cool to add an "all" in the button graphic (when the mode active is repeat all), in order to make it more clear.
> 
> Another thing regarding buttons are tooltips:
> - For the repeat button I suggest to change to something like: "Repeat mode: off / all / one" depending on the status of the repeat mode
> - same for the SMART add, adding an "on / off" in the label
> ...


Thanks for your positive feedback. I think its a good idea to change the tooltips. Will do it soon.

Thanks

----------


## Afro-Stefan

> Can you do a backtrace of the segfault ? Also can you tell me the details of your system. Distribution, window manager, etc
> 
> Thanks


do i need to recompile g-que from source to do that? what command do i use to backtrace the error?

i'm running gnome 2.28.1 on karmic koala with the latest stable kernel, tho i've been using the gnome-shell (from the gnome shell testing ppa) as wm. 

your mentioning the window manager made me try out compiz again and apparently the error doesnt occur there. so it might well be a gnome-shell related problem...

----------


## anonbeat

> do i need to recompile g-que from source to do that? what command do i use to backtrace the error?
> 
> i'm running gnome 2.28.1 on karmic koala with the latest stable kernel, tho i've been using the gnome-shell (from the gnome shell testing ppa) as wm. 
> 
> your mentioning the window manager made me try out compiz again and apparently the error doesnt occur there. so it might well be a gnome-shell related problem...


You can find the instructions about backtrace and compile from source code in the 1st post of this thread.

Thanks again

----------


## tigs6969

dont have the time or patience to read all 100+ pages
1 question
1. does this player convert music?

----------


## anonbeat

> dont have the time or patience to read all 100+ pages
> 1 question
> 1. does this player convert music?


1 response
1. no at this time

Thanks for your interest in guayadeque

----------


## argued.logic

> Can you do something? Can you start your computer using a live cd and install the package in my ppa and see if that makes a difference ?
> 
> Thanks


I could but at this point I dont see it as a priority. I did
think about the "xfce" comment tho and decided to take some time
to look it up and correctly I had xfce-panel installed since
I tried thunar. So



```
Get:1 http://ppa.launchpad.net karmic/main guayadeque 0.2.5~karmic-2 [1,258kB]
Fetched 1,258kB in 16s (75.4kB/s)                                               
(Reading database ... 217857 files and directories currently installed.)
Removing xfce4-panel ...
Removing exo-utils ...
Removing libthunar-vfs-1-2 ...
Removing libexo-0.3-0 ...
Removing libxfcegui4-4 ...
Removing python-cddb ...
Removing python-mmkeys ...
Removing python-mutagen ...
Removing thunar-data ...
Processing triggers for man-db ...
Processing triggers for hicolor-icon-theme ...
Processing triggers for desktop-file-utils ...
Processing triggers for libc-bin ...
ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
Processing triggers for python-support ...
Selecting previously deselected package guayadeque.
(Reading database ... 216961 files and directories currently installed.)
Unpacking guayadeque (from .../guayadeque_0.2.5~karmic-2_i386.deb) ...
Processing triggers for desktop-file-utils ...
Setting up guayadeque (0.2.5~karmic-2) ...
Reading package lists... Done             
Building dependency tree        
Reading state information... Done
Reading extended state information      
Initializing package states... Done
Writing extended state information... Done
```

Here is the outcome and the problem remains the same. I am 
sorry to say it but I leave it all for now and stick with
another player that I am starting to like, never less - I 
wish you good luck in further process.

----------


## anonbeat

> I could but at this point I dont see it as a priority. I did
> think about the "xfce" comment tho and decided to take some time
> to look it up and correctly I had xfce-panel installed since
> I tried thunar. So
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> Get:1 http://ppa.launchpad.net karmic/main guayadeque 0.2.5~karmic-2 [1,258kB]
> ...


Thanks anyway for your help

----------


## anonbeat

As requested by many ppl the close buttons have been changed to something like the player control buttons in svn revision 808

Thanks for your comments and suggestions.

----------


## cephinux

> As requested by many ppl the close buttons have been changed to something like the player control buttons in svn revision 808
> 
> Thanks for your comments and suggestions.


looks neat  :Smile:

----------


## anonbeat

> looks neat


Thanks. I have updated the color and changed also the tabs close buttons.

----------


## PenguinOfSteel

I have noticed a thing about the graphic.
I use mainly the InHuman gnome theme (from the Ubuntu Satanic Edition), and I have tried the more standard Human theme.
You can find screenshots for both the themes.

In both case the borders of the panels have different color than the panel itself.
In the InHuman there is a fade effect (inherited from the theme I think) in the panels' title bar.

I definitely can live with this small issue, but I feel right to inform you!

----------


## anonbeat

> I have noticed a thing about the graphic.
> I use mainly the InHuman gnome theme (from the Ubuntu Satanic Edition), and I have tried the more standard Human theme.
> You can find screenshots for both the themes.
> 
> In both case the borders of the panels have different color than the panel itself.
> In the InHuman there is a fade effect (inherited from the theme I think) in the panels' title bar.
> 
> I definitely can live with this small issue, but I feel right to inform you!


Can you check with revision 813 to see if the gradient is fine in both themes ?

Thanks

----------


## PenguinOfSteel

> Can you check with revision 813 to see if the gradient is fine in both themes ?
> 
> Thanks


Hi Anon!
In InHuman now looks nicer (see the screenshots), but the fade effect is still present and, for example, hide the close button over the Generi (Genre) panel and Hide the "Artist" panel title.

I don't know if you can remove this effect or what.

----------


## anonbeat

> Hi Anon!
> In InHuman now looks nicer (see the screenshots), but the fade effect is still present and, for example, hide the close button over the Generi (Genre) panel and Hide the "Artist" panel title.
> 
> I don't know if you can remove this effect or what.


The effect that hides the artist title is not done by guayadeque. Maybe its a theme effect but for sure its not something guayadeque does.

Thanks for your help

----------


## rotwang888

> Will try to add the [...] to the names.


If you do this, please also do it to the listings in the album art browser.  The problem is worse there since because the text is center-justified, long names/titles can get cut off at the beginning and end.

----------


## anonbeat

*Added 2010-03-22 :*
  * Changed the close buttons for the panels.
  * Added the option to save the lyrics to a directory. You can choose the directory from Preferences -> Lybrary
  * Changed aspect of the Album Browser to highlight the album name and to make it wrap if needed.

Thanks for testing

----------


## Ruzbeh

I'm editing the ratings of songs at the same time and it is a little slow. If I do something like more than 12 songs I get a warning that the app isn't responding. Playback isn't interrupted though. I think maybe there should be some kind of dialog box that shows the progress as it completes editing the files.

----------


## anonbeat

> I'm editing the ratings of songs at the same time and it is a little slow. If I do something like more than 12 songs I get a warning that the app isn't responding. Playback isn't interrupted though. I think maybe there should be some kind of dialog box that shows the progress as it completes editing the files.


Noted. Thanks for the help

----------


## eltama

I like the new close buttons more than the old ones, but I think that they stick out too much (at least in the new Lucid theme).

If it's not too much work, I'd like the cross to not have the circle around it when it's not highlighted, and have it when the cursor is over it, like in Google Chrome (Firefox does something similar).

Something like this:

----------


## anonbeat

> I like the new close buttons more than the old ones, but I think that they stick out too much (at least in the new Lucid theme).
> 
> If it's not too much work, I'd like the cross to not have the circle around it when it's not highlighted, and have it when the cursor is over it, like in Google Chrome (Firefox does something similar).
> 
> Something like this:


Let see what other ppl have to say about that.

----------


## pickarooney

> *Added 2010-03-22 :*
>   * Changed the close buttons for the panels.
>   * Added the option to save the lyrics to a directory. You can choose the directory from Preferences -> Lybrary
>   * Changed aspect of the Album Browser to *resalt* the album name and to make it wrap if needed.
> 
> Thanks for testing


I'm going to hasard a guess that this is a mistranslation of 'resaltar' or something? (to make stand out?)

I don't kow if it's my new theme or something you changed but the album browser looks much 'cleaner' now somehow. 

Along with other previous requests for improvements to the browser (add jump-to when typing, allow album merge on this tab...) could I also suggest a small change regarding the album year - if this is not known can the (0) be removed?

----------


## pickarooney

On an unrelated note, does anyone have tips for fixing broken extended characters in filenames or tags?

I have a load of messy files like this:




> 00 - serge gainsbourg - in�dits 57-68 - le poin�onneur des lilas (magazine de la chanson, 26-11-58).mp3
> 01 - serge gainsbourg - in�dits 57-68 - le poin�onneur des lilas, maquette 1957.mp3
> 02 - serge gainsbourg - in�dits 57-68 - mes petites odalisques (radio france, 5-1-58).mp3
> 03 - serge gainsbourg - in�dits 57-68 - 12 belles dans la peau (avec le sourire; 19 7 78).mp3
> 04 - serge gainsbourg - in�dits 57-68 - le poin�onneur des lilas (pr�sent� par s. langlois; opus 109, nov. 85).mp3
> 06 - serge gainsbourg - in�dits 57-68 - la recette de l'amour fou (extrait; pr�sent� par roger boullot, rf 58-59).mp3
> 07 - serge gainsbourg - in�dits 57-68 - le poin�onneur des lilas (discorama au 3 baudets, 13-3-59).mp3
> 08 - serge gainsbourg - in�dits 57-68 - la recette de l'amour fou.mp3
> 09 - serge gainsbourg - in�dits 57-68 - l'eau � la bouche (rf 1960).mp3
> ...


I guess there's little to be done as the ? symbol replaces several different characters, but just in case.

----------


## Ruzbeh

> I like the new close buttons more than the old ones, but I think that they stick out too much (at least in the new Lucid theme).
> 
> If it's not too much work, I'd like the cross to not have the circle around it when it's not highlighted, and have it when the cursor is over it, like in Google Chrome (Firefox does something similar).
> 
> Something like this:


I think how Google Chrome does it is better, but it's not a huge deal. The close buttons as they are now are fine, but I agree slightly more subtle would be better.

----------


## Uncle Spellbinder

I love the new buttons. I'm wondering if the subtlety of the buttons (or lack thereof) has to do with the OS theme being used. My buttons are very subtle. I love 'em as they are.

----------


## VastOne

> I love the new buttons. I'm wondering if the subtlety of the buttons (or lack thereof) has to do with the OS theme being used. My buttons are very subtle. I love 'em as they are.


Agreed.  I use Emerald as a theme manager and I absolutely love the button layout I have chosen for anything open..It would be like running around naked if I had to change them.... :Smile:

----------


## rotwang888

> *Added 2010-03-22 :*
>  * Changed aspect of the Album Browser to resalt the album name and to make it wrap if needed.


 Perfect!  My three-line classical album titles thank you.

----------


## anonbeat

> I'm going to hasard a guess that this is a mistranslation of 'resaltar' or something? (to make stand out?)
> 
> I don't kow if it's my new theme or something you changed but the album browser looks much 'cleaner' now somehow. 
> 
> Along with other previous requests for improvements to the browser (add jump-to when typing, allow album merge on this tab...) could I also suggest a small change regarding the album year - if this is not known can the (0) be removed?


Yes sorry changed to 'highlight'

Yes for me is more clean now too. The alineation of the elements + highlight the album name makes it more easy to read. Also that allow me to wrap the text.

I will remove the empty years, you are right. 

Thanks

----------


## anonbeat

> On an unrelated note, does anyone have tips for fixing broken extended characters in filenames or tags?
> 
> I have a load of messy files like this:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess there's little to be done as the ? symbol replaces several different characters, but just in case.


What I do in this case is tag the files correctly using easytag and then from easytag rename the files. This will fix the problem.

----------


## pickarooney

> What I do in this case is tag the files correctly using easytag and then from easytag rename the files. This will fix the problem.


Sounds like a good idea. I've never used EasyTag but I'll trust its name is honest  :Smile:

----------


## anonbeat

> Sounds like a good idea. I've never used EasyTag but I'll trust its name is honest


If u need help with it let me know  :Smile:

----------


## VastOne

Good blog Here  about Guayadeque. 

How many of you agree with Guayadeque looks raw and unpolished?

I for one do not...

I am more concerned about functionality than beauty...

----------


## pickarooney

I agree that in the version featured 'raw and unpolished' are accurate enough. When you see how much changes on a daily basis though, you notice how hard anonbeat is polishing  :Smile:  The new icons, clearer library, cleaner playlist have all made a big difference. 

In fairness the reviewer was very positive about the functionality of Guayadeque and his only gripe was with the layout, which is evolving.

I first installed it on a 23" monitor so I don't know what it would look like on a netbook, but then again I don't imagine _anything_ looks good one of thos piddly little screens.

----------


## VastOne

> I agree that in the version featured 'raw and unpolished' are accurate enough. When you see how much changes on a daily basis though, you notice how hard anonbeat is polishing  The new icons, clearer library, cleaner playlist have all made a big difference. 
> 
> In fairness the reviewer was very positive about the functionality of Guayadeque and his only gripe was with the layout, which is evolving.
> 
> I first installed it on a 23" monitor so I don't know what it would look like on a netbook, but then again I don't imagine _anything_ looks good one of thos piddly little screens.


I agree and I did notice as well that he was reviewing an older version.  It was a great review for Guayadeque and Anon cleared up the French issue...

I wish that he would have mentioned Anon's day to day involvement... which I have done in a comment there

I

----------


## Mrmotinjo

Exactly! I've yet to see an application developing and upgrading in so rapid a manner  :Smile: 
Also, I'm glad to see it becoming prettier with every update  :Smile:

----------


## anonbeat

> Exactly! I've yet to see an application developing and upgrading in so rapid a manner 
> Also, I'm glad to see it becoming prettier with every update


Getting pretier is almost all thanks to you  :Smile: 

Im sure everybody will send you a big thank for this.

----------


## Ruzbeh

> Good blog Here  about Guayadeque. 
> 
> How many of you agree with Guayadeque looks raw and unpolished?
> 
> I for one do not...
> 
> I am more concerned about functionality than beauty...


Only the last.fm window and album browser look unpolished to me.

----------


## VastOne

> exactly! I've yet to see an application developing and upgrading in so rapid a manner 
> also, i'm glad to see it becoming prettier with every update





> Getting pretier is almost all thanks to you 
> 
> Im sure everybody will send you a big thank for this.




Thank you

----------


## anonbeat

> Only the last.fm window and album browser look unpolished to me.


Im all ears  :Smile:

----------


## Uncle Spellbinder

The LastFM tab only looks a bit raw when nothing is happening, not connected. When connected to LastFM, it looks great. Perhaps a LastFM logo or something when not connected? By the way, as you can see from the "connected" image, I think the LastFM tab needs word wrap. The text under "artist info" only shows fully when maximized (or much larger than in image).

LastFM Not Connected (click image to enlarge):
 


LastFM Connected (click image to enlarge):

----------


## Ruzbeh

That's odd, the last.fm tab looks a bit different here. The text about the artist has a white background, everything else is grey.



(edit: updated to 0821, last.fm tab looks the same)

Speaking of grey backgrounds, that's the part that I think looks 'unrefined'. The library, radio, lyrics, playlists and podcast tabs all have white backgrounds, but the last.fm tab and browser tab have an ugly grey background. I think it would look more uniform if they were white too. Especially for the last.fm tab.

I have a tiny issue right now with the tag for one album, I might post on that later (might not be an Guayadeque issue).   




> Perhaps a LastFM logo or something when not connected?


Sounds good to me!

----------


## pickarooney

When not connected, why not put the login screen there instead of (or as well as) in the menu?

----------


## anonbeat

> That's odd, the last.fm tab looks a bit different here. The text about the artist has a white background, everything else is grey.
> 
> 
> 
> (edit: updated to 0821, last.fm tab looks the same)
> 
> Speaking of grey backgrounds, that's the part that I think looks 'unrefined'. The library, radio, lyrics, playlists and podcast tabs all have white backgrounds, but the last.fm tab and browser tab have an ugly grey background. I think it would look more uniform if they were white too. Especially for the last.fm tab.
> 
> I have a tiny issue right now with the tag for one album, I might post on that later (might not be an Guayadeque issue).   
> ...


The colors depend on the theme used. The grey is the color of the window your theme uses. The white you are talking in library, radio, etc is because its filled with listboxes. A listbox uses a different color than the window. 

I agree that in some themes it looks bad but I have a very limited choices for color integration and I tried to make it look as integrated as I could. I can take a closer look once more again to try to make it better.

One thing that annoys me is the artist details background color different than the window background. Same happens in certain themes in lyrics.

Other thing is the normal ( found track, artist, album ) and the highlighted ( not found ones ) texts. In some themes it could be even invisible as happened for h!v in his theme  :Sad:

----------


## VastOne

> That's odd, the last.fm tab looks a bit different here. The text about the artist has a white background, everything else is grey.
> 
> 
> 
> (edit: updated to 0821, last.fm tab looks the same)
> 
> Speaking of grey backgrounds, that's the part that I think looks 'unrefined'. The library, radio, lyrics, playlists and podcast tabs all have white backgrounds, but the last.fm tab and browser tab have an ugly grey background. I think it would look more uniform if they were white too. Especially for the last.fm tab.
> 
> I have a tiny issue right now with the tag for one album, I might post on that later (might not be an Guayadeque issue).   
> ...


Perhaps this is a theme settings as mine is identical to UncleSpellBinder

----------


## Uncle Spellbinder

What about the word wrap issue under "Artist Info"? Theme related??

----------


## VastOne

> What about the word wrap issue under "Artist Info"? Theme related??


I am not sure...I can squeeze mine as narrow as can be and it still wraps fine for me.

----------


## Uncle Spellbinder

> I am not sure...I can squeeze mine as narrow as can be and it still wraps fine for me.


Lucid issue maybe. The only way I can see all info is to nearly have Guayadeque fully maximized.

----------


## VastOne

> Lucid issue maybe. The only way I can see all info is to nearly have Guayadeque fully maximized.


I have a wide screen and keep Guayadeque fairly wide, photo 1.


In the 2nd photo you see it continues to word wrap as I narrow it with just a nub of the Controls Panel area still showing on the top left corner


In the final photo the word wrap fails once I shrink it beyond the Controls Panel


Your guess is as good as mine...!

----------


## VastOne

> Lucid issue maybe. The only way I can see all info is to nearly have Guayadeque fully maximized.


Looking at the differences between yours and mine it could very well be how the panels are setup and where they are located too...

----------


## nothingspecial

I thought I finaly had a bug to report.... :Very Happy: 

I`ve been using GQue on a box that is plugged into my tv but doesn`t have a keyboard or monitor.

I control it using my netbook.

After upgrading today I found that navigating the browser tab using the arrow buttons had become too slow to be usable.

Turns out it was my vnc connection.

Maybe I`ll be able to report a bug on day  :Capital Razz: 

I`ve not done so much compiling since I tried slackware   :Razz:

----------


## theLegend

> Thank you


Yes thank you...i've never got involved with svn before as the software I was interested hardly ever changed on a daily basis. Functionality before beauty any day! And the icon is the best ever designed for any software on Ubuntu. Period. :Razz:

----------


## rotwang888

Yeah, the last.fm panel is probably the worst looking element of the program.  Some of that is the fact that most of the artist pictures are crap, but that's last.fm's fault.  But there's also a lot of empty space, and those big stars when a field is empty aren't great.  It would help if "similar tracks", "events", etc would auto-contract if they're empty.  I'm not sure what else could be done to polish the album browser other than adding reflection or something.  Although (this has nothing to do with looks) it would be nice to have a few more sorting options at some point.  I'd love one for "genre, artist, year" or "genre, artist, album".  Of course, if you really want the player to look slick you could add a ProjectM panel.  :Wink: 
  I had a crash for the first time in ages but so far I can't reproduce it.  I'll let you know if I do.  I was switching between the browser and last.fm tabs.

----------


## anonbeat

I Have fixed the issue with the background color in Lyrics and last.fm artist info text in svn now.
Also changed the Rating stars.

Let me know if its not the same color as window background in your theme. 

Thanks

----------


## Ruzbeh

> I Have fixed the issue


Dude, nice. It's fixed now. Although the lyrics tab is now grey, I liked it white.  :Wink:  I didn't like the browser background, the lyrics tab was fine. An improvement nevertheless. Looks a bit more uniform. 

This app is progressing very quickly!

----------


## anonbeat

> Dude, nice. It's fixed now. Although the lyrics tab is now grey, I liked it white.  I didn't like the browser background, the lyrics tab was fine. An improvement nevertheless. Looks a bit more uniform. 
> 
> This app is progressing very quickly!


Now should look more integrated in theme.

Thanks

----------


## Ruzbeh

> Some of that is the fact that most of the artist pictures are crap, but that's last.fm's fault.


The artist info on the last.fm uses the image from last.fm it looks like, but those pics are almost never squares. 

Last.fm displays them on your personal page as cropped images, instead of squeezing them, perhaps Guayadeque should do the same?

A bigger picture for the artist info could be good too.

----------


## anonbeat

Someone is enjoying guayadeque  :Wink:  http://inmodernlight.wordpress.com/2...us-done-right/

----------


## anonbeat

Now I have changed the way items are displayed in the last.fm panel. Now the not found items are grayed out. But to make easy the read of this elements you can move the mouse over the item and it will get normal color.
What do you think about this ? I checked here with some themes and looks ok but please try with your themes. Specially you h!v 

Thanks for your help

----------


## pickarooney

I don't understand the repeat mode button. There's no message when I click on it and every third click a "1" appears... ??

----------


## VastOne

> Now I have changed the way items are displayed in the last.fm panel. Now the not found items are grayed out. But to make easy the read of this elements you can move the mouse over the item and it will get normal color.
> What do you think about this ? I checked here with some themes and looks ok but please try with your themes. Specially you h!v 
> 
> Thanks for your help


I like it...It allows for easier reading and clearer what the situation is.

----------


## kruykaze

> Another UI-related problem is that text can sometimes be so long it's not displayed fully:


I like your theme where can i find it?




> I like the new close buttons more than the old ones, but I think that they stick out too much (at least in the new Lucid theme).
> 
> If it's not too much work, I'd like the cross to not have the circle around it when it's not highlighted, and have it when the cursor is over it, like in Google Chrome (Firefox does something similar).
> 
> Something like this:


Agreed.I for one decided to just remove those buttons completeley.(a config file)

----------


## rotwang888

> I don't understand the repeat mode button. There's no message when I click on it and every third click a "1" appears... ??


You can check the repeat status in the control menu.  The button cycles through repeat playlist, repeat track, and repeat off.  The "1" means repeat current track.

----------


## rotwang888

> I Have fixed the issue with the background color in Lyrics


Lyrics show up for me almost the same color as the background.  Dark grey on not-quite-as-dark-grey.  The text color on the last.fm tab looks great, but Ruzbeh is right- the pics should be the same ratio as they are on last.fm itself.

----------


## kruykaze

Is there a way to share your saved layout with a friend?

----------


## anonbeat

> Is there a way to share your saved layout with a friend?


From the .conf file directly. Send him the [layouts] section of the config file.

----------


## anonbeat

> When not connected, why not put the login screen there instead of (or as well as) in the menu?


The AudioScrobble service to post your played tracks to last.fm is a different thing than the last.fm panel to show info about the current artsit, albums, similar artists, etc

You dont need to login to have last.fm panel info.

----------


## pickarooney

> You can check the repeat status in the control menu.  The button cycles through repeat playlist, repeat track, and repeat off.  The "1" means repeat current track.


I see the subtle difference now. The thing is, because I had my mouse over the button while clicking there was no difference between "off" and "repeat playlist" as the button stayed highlighted in blue.

I think a third icon is necessary - a Ghostbusters-style bar through the icon to indicate "off" and some text notification of what has changed might be good. 

I don't understand why there's a lightbulb for "add tracks based on lastfm" either ??




> The AudioScrobble service to post your played tracks to last.fm is a different thing than the last.fm panel to show info about the current artsit, albums, similar artists, etc
> 
> You dont need to login to have last.fm panel info.


Thanks for clarifying that. 

The program still hangs 100% of the time when closing down when last.fm is activated, by the way. Am I the only one getting this now and why can I not get any info by backtracing I wonder?

I'd just like to add that it's quite amazing that there are so vry few crash reports in this thread. Even at this stage of its development and with constant additions Guayqdeque sems rock solid. Long may it continue!

----------


## PenguinOfSteel

> I don't understand the repeat mode button. There's no message when I click on it and every third click a "1" appears... ??


Some days ago I report this same issue





> Hi! After a week end not using guayadeque (and not updating it) I'm trying the last revision! I definitely love the new buttons!
> 
> I have a couple of suggestion about them:
> 
> About the repeat, it would ne cool to add an "all" in the button graphic (when the mode active is repeat all), in order to make it more clear.
> 
> Another thing regarding buttons are tooltips:
> - For the repeat button I suggest to change to something like: "Repeat mode: off / all / one" depending on the status of the repeat mode
> - same for the SMART add, adding an "on / off" in the label
> ...


What do you think about this?

----------


## pickarooney

> Some days ago I report this same issue


Sorry, I missed this!


I'd like to get others' feedback on what I personally consider a bug, or at best a major design flaw:

When I search for an artist, e.g. "The Smiths" in the library, I get a list on the right, like so:
All (6)
Meat is Murder (2)
The Queen is Dead (4)

If I select "All" and try to manipulate the songs therein (changing the album tag, for instance) then instead of 6 Smiths songs, I get every single track in my library which doesn't have an album. As I result I can't do anything with the songs which I want to edit. This is a major pain when trying to tidy up tracks which belong in the same album but which have a slightly different (or no) tag.

----------


## anonbeat

> Some days ago I report this same issue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think about this?


This should be fixed in current svn 828. Could you try it please ?

----------


## PenguinOfSteel

Hi Anon

Did you recently change something in the DBUS-MPRIS integration in guayadeque?
I use the panflute applet to display current song info and to play/pause the player and in the last 2 weeks (more or less) I'm having some problems.

----------


## anonbeat

> Sorry, I missed this!
> 
> 
> I'd like to get others' feedback on what I personally consider a bug, or at best a major design flaw:
> 
> When I search for an artist, e.g. "The Smiths" in the library, I get a list on the right, like so:
> All (6)
> Meat is Murder (2)
> The Queen is Dead (4)
> ...


If you select to edit the album tracks you will get all the album tracks. If you want to edit only that tracks select them in the tracks listbox and right click -> edit tracks

You have the option to select by artist, by album or by tracks. I think makes sense that if u used the album choice is because you wanted the whole album, or if u selected the artist u wanted all the tracks from that artist, etc

What do you think?

----------


## anonbeat

> Hi Anon
> 
> Did you recently change something in the DBUS-MPRIS integration in guayadeque?
> I use the panflute applet to display current song info and to play/pause the player and in the last 2 weeks (more or less) I'm having some problems.


Yes I fixed some memory leaks in dbus and mpris interface.
What are the problems you are having?

----------


## PenguinOfSteel

> This should be fixed in current svn 828. Could you try it please ?


Yo!!! Love the tooltip are perfect!!!!
About the notification, I'm not sure if it is a good idea to create a notification, I think notification are useful to focus user attention on something happening without his direct action (like song change, messenger incoming message, etc.).
I'd like to know other opinions, but I think the best way is to keep only tooltips and, regarding the repeat feature, to have a more clear image for the "repeat playlist".

----------


## anonbeat

> Yo!!! Love the tooltip are perfect!!!!
> About the notification, I'm not sure if it is a good idea to create a notification, I think notification are useful to focus user attention on something happening without his direct action (like song change, messenger incoming message, etc.).
> I'd like to know other opinions, but I think the best way is to keep only tooltips and, regarding the repeat feature, to have a more clear image for the "repeat playlist".


You are right... read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NotifyOSD#Use%20cases and I should not give a notification in this cases.

Thanks

----------


## PenguinOfSteel

> Yes I fixed some memory leaks in dbus and mpris interface.
> What are the problems you are having?


It is difficult to report, I have to try to make a more detail test.
For example, I start guayadeque, panflute recognize the program and activate in the panel (with Not playing displayed instead of the song title... this is correct obviously).
Then I clieck the play button in panflute and nothing happens for 30 seconds (more or less).
When the song starts to play, the play button change to stop but the next/prev songs remains inactive.

If, after starting guayadeque I click on the play button in guayadeque, panflute updates and show a pause button (not stop) and prev/next button activates. This is the correct behaviour!

----------


## anonbeat

> It is difficult to report, I have to try to make a more detail test.
> For example, I start guayadeque, panflute recognize the program and activate in the panel (with Not playing displayed instead of the song title... this is correct obviously).
> Then I clieck the play button in panflute and nothing happens for 30 seconds (more or less).
> When the song starts to play, the play button change to stop but the next/prev songs remains inactive.
> 
> If, after starting guayadeque I click on the play button in guayadeque, panflute updates and show a pause button (not stop) and prev/next button activates. This is the correct behaviour!


Just installed panflute to test it and could not reproduce this here. I start guayadeque and panflute recognizes it. I press Play in panflute and guayadeque starts playing inmediatelly. I used panflute from ppa 0.6.2

----------


## PenguinOfSteel

> It is difficult to report, I have to try to make a more detail test.
> For example, I start guayadeque, panflute recognize the program and activate in the panel (with Not playing displayed instead of the song title... this is correct obviously).
> Then I clieck the play button in panflute and nothing happens for 30 seconds (more or less).
> When the song starts to play, the play button change to stop but the next/prev songs remains inactive.
> 
> If, after starting guayadeque I click on the play button in guayadeque, panflute updates and show a pause button (not stop) and prev/next button activates. This is the correct behaviour!


A small update: in the first case (play started using panflute instead of guayadeque play button), panflute's behaviour seems to change when the song change.
I explain better what happened:

1. Start guayadeque
2. start playback using panflute controls (panflute change play button to stop and not enable the "next" button)
3. first song finish and start the second song (panflute display the pause button and the next button is enabled)

I think I will try with other players to see if this behaviour is due to something changed in panflute.

----------


## Pifilatakanemu

I got an issue since quite a long time. 
I'm quite sure it is with gstreamer, but I don't know how to fix it anyway.
It's not completly reproducable but it happens quite often.
Guayadeque usually just stops playback, most of the times I can still select other songs but playback does not start even after restarting guayadeque. This time it was totally stuck. This is the bt:


```
Program received signal SIGTERM, Terminated.
0x0012d422 in __kernel_vsyscall ()
(gdb) bt
#0  0x0012d422 in __kernel_vsyscall ()
#1  0x00cc0829 in __lll_lock_wait () from /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libpthread.so.0
#2  0x00cbbf3b in _L_lock_752 () from /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libpthread.so.0
#3  0x00cbbd51 in pthread_mutex_lock () from /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libpthread.so.0
#4  0x023f5ec5 in ?? () from /usr/lib/gstreamer-0.10/libgstalsa.so
#5  0x02287ccf in ?? () from /usr/lib/libgstaudio-0.10.so.0
#6  0x0227471d in ?? () from /usr/lib/libgstaudio-0.10.so.0
#7  0x0227616f in gst_ring_buffer_pause () from /usr/lib/libgstaudio-0.10.so.0
#8  0x022828f4 in ?? () from /usr/lib/libgstaudio-0.10.so.0
#9  0x00816005 in gst_element_change_state ()
   from /usr/lib/libgstreamer-0.10.so.0
#10 0x00819614 in ?? () from /usr/lib/libgstreamer-0.10.so.0
#11 0x00815260 in gst_element_set_state () from /usr/lib/libgstreamer-0.10.so.0
#12 0x00804477 in ?? () from /usr/lib/libgstreamer-0.10.so.0
#13 0x00816005 in gst_element_change_state ()
   from /usr/lib/libgstreamer-0.10.so.0
#14 0x00819614 in ?? () from /usr/lib/libgstreamer-0.10.so.0
#15 0x00815260 in gst_element_set_state () from /usr/lib/libgstreamer-0.10.so.0
#16 0x00804477 in ?? () from /usr/lib/libgstreamer-0.10.so.0
#17 0x020fd0de in ?? () from /usr/lib/gstreamer-0.10/libgstgconfelements.so
#18 0x020f9f16 in ?? () from /usr/lib/gstreamer-0.10/libgstgconfelements.so
#19 0x00816005 in gst_element_change_state ()
   from /usr/lib/libgstreamer-0.10.so.0
```

Actually I always used to have a similar error with other audio players... I'd be thankful for any hint.

----------


## anonbeat

> A small update: in the first case (play started using panflute instead of guayadeque play button), panflute's behaviour seems to change when the song change.
> I explain better what happened:
> 
> 1. Start guayadeque
> 2. start playback using panflute controls (panflute change play button to stop and not enable the "next" button)
> 3. first song finish and start the second song (panflute display the pause button and the next button is enabled)
> 
> I think I will try with other players to see if this behaviour is due to something changed in panflute.


I cant reproduce this here. Also I use an application called mpristester to check the mpris implementation was correct and all seems to work.
Are you using panflute 0.6.2 ?

Thanks

----------


## PenguinOfSteel

> I cant reproduce this here. Also I use an application called mpristester to check the mpris implementation was correct and all seems to work.
> Are you using panflute 0.6.2 ?
> 
> Thanks


Yes! I use this same panflute from ppa.
Maybe my problem is related to my 64bit system, don't know!

----------


## PenguinOfSteel

> I cant reproduce this here. Also I use an application called mpristester to check the mpris implementation was correct and all seems to work.
> Are you using panflute 0.6.2 ?
> 
> Thanks


Could it be related to the dbus version?
I have the package dbus 1.2.16-0ubuntu9 installed

----------


## pickarooney

> If you select to edit the album tracks you will get all the album tracks. If you want to edit only that tracks select them in the tracks listbox and right click -> edit tracks
> 
> You have the option to select by artist, by album or by tracks. I think makes sense that if u used the album choice is because you wanted the whole album, or if u selected the artist u wanted all the tracks from that artist, etc
> 
> What do you think?


I'll bear this in mind and give it another few tests. I understand what you're saying now, but it didn't occur to me to think that way. To be honest, I don't think I've tried the "edit tracks" album as in my mind I was preparing to edit the "album" property of the displayed tracks.

I guess for the labels to match the functionality, for me at least, they should say something like "Edit all selected tracks" and "Edit all related tracks".

I just have the expectation that when I view/edit the properties of what I see displayed as 6 files that only 6 files will be considered. I understand, technically, that what I see is not what I get, that the results are filtered on-screen.

Also, I can adapt easily once I understand how the program works, and I can't argue with your logic - I just wonder if other users will find it intuitive or get lost like me.

----------


## anonbeat

> I got an issue since quite a long time. 
> I'm quite sure it is with gstreamer, but I don't know how to fix it anyway.
> It's not completly reproducable but it happens quite often.
> Guayadeque usually just stops playback, most of the times I can still select other songs but playback does not start even after restarting guayadeque. This time it was totally stuck. This is the bt:
> 
> 
> ```
> Program received signal SIGTERM, Terminated.
> 0x0012d422 in __kernel_vsyscall ()
> ...


Yes this looks like a gstreamer problem. You should report this to the gstreamer developers. I also by time to time get a segfault in gstreamer pulseaudio element when changing tracks too fast.

Thanks

----------


## anonbeat

> Could it be related to the dbus version?
> I have the package dbus 1.2.16-0ubuntu9 installed


Can you do something ?

1) start in one console dbus-monitor > dbus.log
2) start guayadeque and do the problem. 
3) Close program
4) cancel dbus logging and send me by email the log

Thanks

----------


## PenguinOfSteel

> Can you do something ?
> 
> 1) start in one console dbus-monitor > dbus.log
> 2) start guayadeque and do the problem. 
> 3) Close program
> 4) cancel dbus logging and send me by email the log
> 
> Thanks


OK I'll try... in this moment I cannot reproduce the problem too  :Very Happy: 
Don't know what's happening!

----------


## Ruzbeh

> I like your theme where can i find it?


It's the standard theme for Linux Mint 8, Verdana font.

----------


## jech

Hello,

I own a SmqrtQ V5, which is a Chinese MID running modified version of Ubuntu (ARM port). Guayadeque seems to be the best music player for this device but I'm not sure if it would run on my device. I'm worrying about these 2 things:
1) Can Guayadeque be compiled for ARM platform?
2) What multimedia framework does it use?

Thank you for any advice.

----------


## anonbeat

> Hello,
> 
> I own a SmqrtQ V5, which is a Chinese MID running modified version of Ubuntu (ARM port). Guayadeque seems to be the best music player for this device but I'm not sure if it would run on my device. I'm worrying about these 2 things:
> 1) Can Guayadeque be compiled for ARM platform?
> 2) What multimedia framework does it use?
> 
> Thank you for any advice.


If there is wxWidgets support I think yes. Guayadeque uses gstreamer as backend.

----------


## anonbeat

> It's the standard theme for Linux Mint 8, Verdana font.


Hey Ruzbeh : How is looking now the last.fm and lyrics panels ?

----------


## nothingspecial

> My only gripes are that the songs it selects are a smidge repetitive after a few times


I started guayadeque on random today. The first song it chose was "China Girl" by David Bowie.

Now lastfm thinks I want to listen to Banarama and Billy Ocean haha

Don`t change the feature btw, I love it. :Very Happy:

----------


## Ruzbeh

> Hey Ruzbeh : How is looking now the last.fm and lyrics panels ?


Looks the same like 0821, both lyrics and last.fm look the same (grey, but uniform). I like the new stars, not sure about stars of songs that are not rated though. IMO getting rid of the gold stars improved the look by a lot.



last.fm


lyrics

----------


## VastOne

I noticed an update of Gstreamer Bad today. I don't know if that in itself will have any effect on the gstreamer issues, just thought I would mention it.

----------


## pickarooney

> If you select to edit the album tracks you will get all the album tracks. If you want to edit only that tracks select them in the tracks listbox and right click -> edit tracks
> 
> You have the option to select by artist, by album or by tracks. I think makes sense that if u used the album choice is because you wanted the whole album, or if u selected the artist u wanted all the tracks from that artist, etc
> 
> What do you think?


To be honest this doesn't suit at all. Editing from the track list I lose all view of which songs are from which album and I have to do a lot of sorting and ctrl-clicking to pick the tracks to merge.

And then it fails... I selected three tracks to put into one new album which I created by typing it into the album line and clicking the copy all songs to album icon beside it. It created three separate albums with exactly the same name...

----------


## anonbeat

> To be honest this doesn't suit at all. Editing from the track list I lose all view of which songs are from which album and I have to do a lot of sorting and ctrl-clicking to pick the tracks to merge.
> 
> And then it fails... I selected three tracks to put into one new album which I created by typing it into the album line and clicking the copy all songs to album icon beside it. It created three separate albums with exactly the same name...


I dont understand why so many problems to tag the files. I think if created 3 different albums with the same name is because the files are located in different directories.

----------


## pickarooney

I'm sorry, of course you're right, they were in different directories. 
I think i'll just strip the album tags off everything which is not a complete album, might be the easiest, if not the best solution.

----------


## anonbeat

> I'm sorry, of course you're right, they were in different directories. 
> I think i'll just strip the album tags off everything which is not a complete album, might be the easiest, if not the best solution.


Once I finish the file browser it will be more easy maybe.

----------


## theLegend

Just a small request speaking from a UI perspective, but I think it will look more polished if you have the ratings stars as just outlines of a star rather than filled in, until you rate the song and then fill in with black. Just a personal preference so don't feel you have to change it cos I asked for it!  :Smile:

----------


## anonbeat

> Just a small request speaking from a UI perspective, but I think it will look more polished if you have the ratings stars as just outlines of a star rather than filled in, until you rate the song and then fill in with black. Just a personal preference so don't feel you have to change it cos I asked for it!


Im not very happy with the stars look. I have tried several combinations but still not convinced 100% so your idea is very welcome. I will try it.

Thanks

----------


## Bitter Peace

Thanks a lot for this fantastic player, anonbeat. The amount of things you got right out of the gate is insane, and it keeps getting better!

However, I still have some suggestions:

I love the Album view with the cover images in the Library:



1. Would it be possible to have an option to view albums with multiple discs as just one entry, which, when selected, shows the songs from all discs in the correct order?

2. Could you implement a comment column (in the select columns dialog)?

3. I'm not a huge fan of notifications. If you could change the mouse-over info of the tray icon to show the album artwork and the usual info (title, artist, album, maybe time) that would be great.



4. One last question: When I click on one single song in the library and select "Download album cover", does that cover get embedded in the tag or is it just stored in a database?

5. Is there any way to remove single songs from the library?

Thanks again for your hard work, I really appreciate it!

----------


## theLegend

> Im not very happy with the stars look. I have tried several combinations but still not convinced 100% so your idea is very welcome. I will try it.
> 
> Thanks


I think the stars in the stars.svg file in the /src/images/orig/ would look excellent and fit in with the rest of the theme. How come this isn't implemented or was this the earlier attempt?

On another note, the file browser is an excellent addition and took a while to get used to as it doesn't quite work in the same way as nautilus or even windows explorer (yuck, wash your mouth out boy!) in that when you click on a folder in the left pane, the sub folders don't show in the file pane, only files. I know you have to open the sub folders in the left pane yourself but feel this may confuse some people?

----------


## anonbeat

> I think the stars in the stars.svg file in the /src/images/orig/ would look excellent and fit in with the rest of the theme. How come this isn't implemented or was this the earlier attempt?
> 
> On another note, the file browser is an excellent addition and took a while to get used to as it doesn't quite work in the same way as nautilus or even windows explorer (yuck, wash your mouth out boy!) in that when you click on a folder in the left pane, the sub folders don't show in the file pane, only files. I know you have to open the sub folders in the left pane yourself but feel this may confuse some people?


About the stars this file shows the different attemps I have been doing and the ones you mention was not too clear. I will continue till I find a combination that looks more clear.

File Browser is in too early development state... Im working now on this and its far from being complete.

----------


## kruykaze

> It's the standard theme for Linux Mint 8, Verdana font.


I looked for it everywhere can it be used in ubuntu?

----------


## anonbeat

> Thanks a lot for this fantastic player, anonbeat. The amount of things you got right out of the gate is insane, and it keeps getting better!
> 
> However, I still have some suggestions:
> 
> I love the Album view with the cover images in the Library:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Would it be possible to have an option to view albums with multiple discs as just one entry, which, when selected, shows the songs from all discs in the correct order?
> ...


Thank you for your help testing the app. 

1) Guayadeque creates an album for every dir. If you want them to be the same album you need to put the all files in the same dir.
I guess it makes sense that every disk is presented in the list as a different item. You alwasy have the choice to select multiple albums to play or enqueue them.

2) I thought column comment did not make sense as its a multiline field. I can add it showing the first line for example though.

3) Im using as toolkit wxWidgets. wxWidgets offers a very limited options for the tray icon. I cant control events in the way I would like to. I will need to write my own icon tray but this will come in future versions.

4) If you right click and select edit track tags and then download cover
that image will be saved to the mp3 tag when you 'Accept' the track editor.

5) Right now there is no way to remove tracks from the library. The library pretend to have all that is present in the library folders. This have been requested the enought times to implement it so it will come.

Thanks to you for taking the time to help testing the app.

----------


## jovean

Would it be possible to update the PPA?  I'd really like to see some of the new stuff/fixes after 0.2.5+svn686 ...  If not, no big deal, I'll wait.

----------


## anonbeat

> Would it be possible to update the PPA?  I'd really like to see some of the new stuff/fixes after 0.2.5+svn686 ...  If not, no big deal, I'll wait.


Use my ppa https://launchpad.net/~anonbeat/+archive/guayadeque

Its at revision 803 right now and I update it by time to time.

Thanks

Please note that if you had this installed u need to do


```
sudo dpkg -r guayadeque
sudo apt-get update 
sudo apt-get install guayadeque-svn
```

----------


## jovean

That is the one I have installed, but Synaptic never updates it ...

----------


## anonbeat

> That is the one I have installed, but Synaptic never updates it ...


maybe you installed the package *guayadeque* instead of *guayadeque-svn* if so uninstall the first and install the second.

Thanks

----------


## jovean

That did it.  Thank you *very* much!

----------


## pickarooney

I hate to be a nag, but using a lightbulb for anything other than 'help' (in this case Smart mode or lastFM, the tooltip has changed and I'm no longer sure what the button is supposed to do - it does nothing for me) seems a bit non-standard, to say the least.

----------


## anonbeat

> I hate to be a nag, but using a lightbulb for anything other than 'help' (in this case Smart mode or lastFM, the tooltip has changed and I'm no longer sure what the button is supposed to do - it does nothing for me) seems a bit non-standard, to say the least.


sorry for being a bit dumb but you mean that it should say what the old tip said 'Add track to playlist based on last.fm' or something like this ?

----------


## pickarooney

I mean two things:
1) I thought smart mode meant adding files based on your previous listening in guayadeque and nothing to do with last.fm. If it's the same thing then maybe 'Smart Mode' is not clear enough to users.

2) Lightbulb icons, in any program I've used on any platform, mean 'Help' so I think users would expect this button to do the same.

----------


## Ruzbeh

> I looked for it everywhere can it be used in ubuntu?


Try this: http://thelinuxexperiment.com/guinea...e-and-colours/

----------


## h!v

Good stuffz  :Smile: .

G-que also seems got attention once again on omgubuntu.
People bitch about splash screen as it is bad cover for loading time. It seems ridiculous since we talk about the fastest player for linux as to my knowledge ( and boy I feel I tried all of them).
For ppa release you could disable splash as default. On svn it can stay as it is since it's about helpful to know which rev we run.
I really do not care for splash if it starts within 3-5 seconds but some people will find reason to get picky everyone.
Like me!

1. Preferences>General>Drop files clear playlist
2. Start playing song.
3. Drop new files.

Song is still playing although first one from newly dropped has "Play" icon next to it on playlist. When button Stop is clicked and then Play still old song is active.
There rather should be no "Play" icon next to first new song on playlist.

I'm no designer but.
Not actually sure if you can control it in wx. Buttons were swapped for "flat ones" at the same time you have gradients on top bars( not sure how call 'em) - ones with close button for certain parts of player. They are convexed. If player will get new buttons for Next/Prev/Download/Lyrics/Etc you should try make 'em flat too. Just for coherent look.

Have you actually changed font color on Last.fm tab?
I don't know if it's you or newer version of murrine engine I installed lately. Now font is visible.
I had this "square" under buttons with few themes mainly murrine ones. Nodoka seems to play nicely with wxwidgets, murrine always seem to has it's issues. But that's other topic what so ever.

Cheers.

----------


## Ruzbeh

I think the splash screen should be shown on first startup, but then disabled after that, with an option to keep it at every startup.

Regarding the buttons (reading some of the stuff on omgubuntu), they do need to be changed, but that's a long-term thing. For the moment the buttons are just fine. IMO the buttons should only be changed if/when there's a design overhaul. Basically, the buttons now are 'nice', but ultimately the buttons should look ****-hot, not just nice. In any case, not using stock buttons is a good thing. Of all apps that can be used on a computer, music players are the ones that can always use a little character. 

I was gonna comment on the play count of songs & on what constitutes as a 'play', but I need to do some quick research first.

----------


## anonbeat

> I think the splash screen should be shown on first startup, but then disabled after that, with an option to keep it at every startup.
> 
> Regarding the buttons (reading some of the stuff on omgubuntu), they do need to be changed, but that's a long-term thing. For the moment the buttons are just fine. IMO the buttons should only be changed if/when there's a design overhaul. Basically, the buttons now are 'nice', but ultimately the buttons should look ****-hot, not just nice. In any case, not using stock buttons is a good thing. Of all apps that can be used on a computer, music players are the ones that can always use a little character. 
> 
> I was gonna comment on the play count of songs & on what constitutes as a 'play', but I need to do some quick research first.


A track is counted a played when have been played more than the half of its length.

----------


## theLegend

> About the stars this file shows the different attemps I have been doing and the ones you mention was not too clear. I will continue till I find a combination that looks more clear.
> 
> File Browser is in too early development state... Im working now on this and its far from being complete.


Forgive me for jumping the gun there!  :Smile:  Perhaps you could ask your fellow testers for ideas about stars if you are having trouble deciding? Maybe you could do what you did with your program icon and get people to vote again. I have to say this is the best icon design I've seen for some time.

Don't spend too much time on getting the look right as you can't please everyone all the time so you might want to look at customization and having several 'themes' or 'skins' available (a la Winamp), that way you can concentrate on developing the functional elements such as crossfading (hehe yes that was a subtle hint!).

----------


## Ruzbeh

> A track is counted a played when have been played more than the half of its length.


OK, that sounds good. I've been messing around with it and there's still an issue: If I play a song, and stop it, the play count won't update until I play another song. I think that is a problem. The play count won't update at all if I do this: play a song of 3:00, press the stop button when it's around 2:55, and then exit the app. Play count isn't updated.

Also, the tooltip of the stop button says "Stops player reproduction". I think it should just say "Stop playing". (I lol'd.) When the player is stopped, the stop button is still clickable. IMO it should no longer be clickable, and the button should be faded out, in the same way the smart mode button, repeat button and shuffle button are faded out when they are disabled.

More thoughts on play counts and ratings...

- When a song has no play counts, the play count column will list zero, zero, zero, zero, etc. It would be cleaner, if there were no play counts, there would not just be zeros, but just nothing at all (blank). (That's how iTunes does it, and I can see why.) So if I have a new album that I haven't listened to yet, the play count column should be blank all the way, instead of showing so many zeros.

- The star ratings should more like stars. I understand if I sound like I'm nitpicking, but the only reason why they look like stars to me is that I know they are stars. The stars should look more sharp, and not so fat, without rounded corners. Further, the no-rating grey stars should simply be blank. On some albums, I have all songs rated 5/5 but one, for example:



You can barely see that that one song, _Harvester of Eyes_, is 4/5, not 5/5. I think that songs that are not rated should be simply blank, and the grey stars should be blank also.

- The album window sorts albums on year, I would like an option to sort it on name (given how quickly anonbeat adds features I would suspect this feature is already here but I have missed somehow, but I'll post this in any case).

- The first time I saw the album window, I didn't quite like the look of it. Here's how it looks like:



I always thought that looks kind of weird. It looks like there is a white album named All. Would it be possible to make it look like this?



- I would like the option to not display the album covers in the album window (on the library tab), so that it can look like the genre and artist window (same font size). (Again I feel like this feature is already here but I'm missing it.)

- When I close Guayadeque when it was maximized, and then restart it, it doesn't seem to remember that is was fully maxmized. It will start out like a big window filling up the whole screen, but it isn't actually maximized. Window size is remembered for everything else though.

- I mouse-over the album I'm currently playing in the now playing window so the album is shown, it's not shown in full-size so it's resized, but the way it's resized is ugly. You can see it's jaggy especially on album covers that have a lot of lines. Although on some albums it looks just fine, not sure why.

There are some more issues, but don't have the time right now. I might post more tomorrow (assuming it doesn't get fixed by that time, lol).

----------


## anonbeat

> Good stuffz .
> 
> G-que also seems got attention once again on omgubuntu.
> People bitch about splash screen as it is bad cover for loading time. It seems ridiculous since we talk about the fastest player for linux as to my knowledge ( and boy I feel I tried all of them).
> For ppa release you could disable splash as default. On svn it can stay as it is since it's about helpful to know which rev we run.
> I really do not care for splash if it starts within 3-5 seconds but some people will find reason to get picky everyone.
> Like me!
> 
> 1. Preferences>General>Drop files clear playlist
> ...


Thanks for your bug report. Its fixed in svn revision 837

Yes I changed how is displayed the last.fm to try to make it more integraged in the theme. I think its better now.

----------


## theLegend

I think the stars look pretty cool now. Ruzbeh did have a good alternative suggestion and say there shouldn't be a star at all for 4,3,2,1 and 0 ratings. It would give a better distinction between good songs and rubbish songs. But personally I think its fine now.

----------


## anonbeat

> I think the stars look pretty cool now. Ruzbeh did have a good alternative suggestion and say there shouldn't be a star at all for 4,3,2,1 and 0 ratings. It would give a better distinction between good songs and rubbish songs. But personally I think its fine now.


I think it is fine now except when the selected or background color is the same as the star one.

----------


## Uncle Spellbinder

Just a status report:

Updated to SVN 843. All is well in Guayadeque. Rock solid stable. I've noticed no issues.

----------


## anonbeat

> Just a status report:
> 
> Updated to SVN 843. All is well in Guayadeque. Rock solid stable. I've noticed no issues.


Thanks for your report.
Im right now working in the file browser. Adding features to make it ussefull for a music player.

----------


## Uncle Spellbinder

Sounds great, annon. And thanks for the hard work on Guayadeque. I honestly couldn't see myself using anything else. It's perfect for my music/podcast/radio needs.

Now... for a Windows version?

Just kidding.  :Wink:

----------


## pickarooney

> Thanks for your report.
> Im right now working in the file browser. Adding features to make it ussefull for a music player.


I vote for a right-click menu  :Smile: 

Is it just me or is guayadeque getting really slow to start up?

----------


## anonbeat

> I vote for a right-click menu 
> 
> Is it just me or is guayadeque getting really slow to start up?


If you have enabled the file browser it need to scan the dir structure at start up so it must be a litle slower. That is a litle not much noticeable.
But wihout file browser enabled must be the same.

----------


## pickarooney

It seems to make a significant differnce on my machine (3-4 seconds) but I guess mine is not the fastest. Makes sense if it's scanning all the folders on the hard drives.

----------


## nothingspecial

> 


Screenshot.png


Snap (sort of)  :Razz:

----------


## Uncle Spellbinder

> Is it just me or is guayadeque getting really slow to start up?


I'm at 144,600+ mp3's. Guayadeque loads in about 6 seconds. On my laptop I have just shy of 35,000 mp3's. Guayadeque loads up nearly instantly.

----------


## VastOne

All of my songs have their directory location as the Album under Edit Songs.  

How can I prevent this from happening?

I have all my songs in directory structures using a genre methodology, I really do not care so much what album a song is from.  

I have gone through and removed all albums (directories) by editing all songs at once and clearing the Album selection and applying it to all, but upon any rescan, it pops the same information right back in that field. 

Thanks

----------


## rotwang888

> I have gone through and removed all albums (directories) by editing all songs at once and clearing the Album selection and applying it to all


 You........you.......you...did? Lesse here...I click more Smilies.....no "man running screaming into the woods", no "twitching in the corner", no "tossing toaster into bathtub". Nothing.  Once again, emoticons fail me.

----------


## pickarooney

> I'm at 144,600+ mp3's. Guayadeque loads in about 6 seconds. On my laptop I have just shy of 35,000 mp3's. Guayadeque loads up nearly instantly.


9 seconds with 6000 tracks here, without the file browser, 12 seconds with it.

edit: ran a couple of tests and amarok takes the exact same time. I think it must be the psychological effect of the splash screen that makes it seem longer in guayadeque.

----------


## anonbeat

> All of my songs have their directory location as the Album under Edit Songs.  
> 
> How can I prevent this from happening?
> 
> I have all my songs in directory structures using a genre methodology, I really do not care so much what album a song is from.  
> 
> I have gone through and removed all albums (directories) by editing all songs at once and clearing the Album selection and applying it to all, but upon any rescan, it pops the same information right back in that field. 
> 
> Thanks


If the album is empty the directory name is used. I dont understand exactly what are you trying to do.

----------


## anonbeat

> 9 seconds with 6000 tracks here, without the file browser, 12 seconds with it.


What computer? that is quite slow

----------


## pickarooney

> What computer? that is quite slow


Athlon64 3200XP with 2GB RAM, 32-bit xubuntu


I have a question that's not directly related to g-que but some of you might know/be interested in: is there any tool, preferably CLI-based, which lets you look up an album name based on the song and artist? Obviously a song could be on lots of albums, compilations, soundtracks etc. but the ability to do this would help enormously with tagging. 

I guess some sort of perl/sql script could do it otherwise.

----------


## VastOne

> If the album is empty the directory name is used. I dont understand exactly what are you trying to do.


Ver simple, I do not want the directory used as the album name.  And if I edit a file and tell it I do not want it to do a certain thing, I expect it to remember that edit and not revert to what I just changed. It is a waste of time

----------


## h!v

Something weird happened. After update to 844 I lost all settings including database. Whole needed to be done from scratch. No idea why.

With 6000+ files, podcasts app starts within 4-7 seconds on older machine than pickarooney. Depending on revisions it slows down but not that much. Still fast.

Minor things.
When ctr+F is pressed search box should be active and cursor should be there.Within Lyrics tab should focus to Artist box unless Follow Player is checked, when ctr+F pressed. In Browser tab, Instead "Search", "Select" would be more consistent with actions within menu of Library tab.

----------


## theLegend

> What computer? that is quite slow


Although I've only just under 5,000 tracks, I find the load up time about 3-4 times quicker than Amarok. 
I notice you are doing a lot of work with the file browser and its obviously in its early development, can you let us know when you would like us testers to report any bugs/requests on it so you know how its going?

Keep up the excellent work mr anon.

----------


## anonbeat

> Ver simple, I do not want the directory used as the album name.  And if I edit a file and tell it I do not want it to do a certain thing, I expect it to remember that edit and not revert to what I just changed. It is a waste of time


This have been changed recently to dont see so many empty tags in library. I thoguth it was a good idea to give default values when no tags found. I cant see the utility to have an empty album for example.

----------


## VastOne

> This have been changed recently to dont see so many empty tags in library. I thoguth it was a good idea to give default values when no tags found. I cant see the utility to have an empty album for example.


As I mentioned, I will locate a character to put in the album space that will allow the cover editing to search for the artist and not both of them.

Thanks!  :Cool:

----------


## VastOne

A blank space in the album space does exactly what I need.

Thanks!

----------


## pickarooney

I'm having huge issues with album art today. 

To s ort out a couple of problems I was having, I decided to strip the album tag from all songs that were not part of a full album, but this just didn't work for some reason (probably similar to VastOne's experience, looking at that now).

Then, I retagged all my non-full-album tracks (those in the root "Music" directory) as "$artist : various" so as to be able to group tracks from different sources in one 'various' album per artist.

I've been busily updating the covers for all the albums in my collection but when I add these to the playlist the image from another album is showing up instead. Covers from 'proper' albums show up properly in the now-playing window but none of the others do. 

Can this be fixed?

Screenshot (hopefully) illustrates the problem: the second and third songs on the playlist have album covers associated with them but they, like all the songs with album tag $artist : various play with that grupo niche image.

I checked in my Music folder and found a file called cover.jpg which was that grupo niche cover (not sure how that file got there as I downloaded the cover in question through guayadeque). I deleted it and now NO image is displaying in the now-playing window for MP3s in the Music folder.

Edit: did another test by updating an album. This had the effect of downloading a file called cover.jpg which was in turn used for all tracks in the Music folder.

----------


## anonbeat

> I'm having huge issues with album art today. 
> 
> To s ort out a couple of problems I was having, I decided to strip the album tag from all songs that were not part of a full album, but this just didn't work for some reason (probably similar to VastOne's experience, looking at that now).
> 
> Then, I retagged all my non-full-album tracks (those in the root "Music" directory) as "$artist : various" so as to be able to group tracks from different sources in one 'various' album per artist.
> 
> I've been busily updating the covers for all the albums in my collection but when I add these to the playlist the image from another album is showing up instead. Covers from 'proper' albums show up properly in the now-playing window but none of the others do. 
> 
> Can this be fixed?
> ...


the album cover goes into the directory the files are located. If you are using the same dir with different "albums" you cant have covers. You must embed the cover art into the mp3s so its displayed correctly as they have more priority than the album cover from directory.

----------


## rotwang888

I have a settings problem as well after updating to 845.  Every time the library is updated my dynamic playlist settings are lost.  It's great to see the file browser coming along- seems like it's almost done.  I was glad to see that I could open my playlist directory and click an m3u to play it.  That's much easier than importing them all as static playlists.  I have a little theme related request for the left panel (it's an issue I also have with the playlist panel)- the "expand" arrows on the left are hard to see on my theme.  They're white on light grey.

----------


## pickarooney

> the album cover goes into the directory the files are located. If you are using the same dir with different "albums" you cant have covers. You must embed the cover art into the mp3s so its displayed correctly as they have more priority than the album cover from directory.


How do I embed the art into the mp3s? I thought this was done automatically when downloading covers? 

How come in the browser the correct album cover is visible? 

Any chance you can fix this so it works logically - the cover that displays in now-playing is the cover that displays in gthe browser?

Also, the covers in the browser get overwritten by the 'cover.jpg' if the songs are played while that cover.jpg is visible in the now-playing window.

----------


## boteeka

It seems that Guayadeque (and a couple of other applications) has some issues with Ubuntu's new themes (Light themes, Ambiance and Radiance). The menu bar is missing and can not be accessed at all.

I reported the bug on Launchpad and they indicate that the bug is possibly in these applications. Here is the Launchpad bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/544436

----------


## pickarooney

Installed svn 845. File browser has some nice new additions but has a bug with track editing. If I select all the files in a folder and right-click to edit tracks it opens the editor for every track in my collection.

----------


## Dakra

> I have a settings problem as well after updating to 845.  Every time the library is updated my dynamic playlist settings are lost.


Hi, updated to 845 today and same bug here.

----------


## anonbeat

> I have a settings problem as well after updating to 845.  Every time the library is updated my dynamic playlist settings are lost.  It's great to see the file browser coming along- seems like it's almost done.  I was glad to see that I could open my playlist directory and click an m3u to play it.  That's much easier than importing them all as static playlists.  I have a little theme related request for the left panel (it's an issue I also have with the playlist panel)- the "expand" arrows on the left are hard to see on my theme.  They're white on light grey.


Thans for your bug report. Fixed the problem with the static playlists.
Will be up on next svn update.

EDIT:
For ppl affected witht his bug. You need to recreate the default playlists.
Recent Added Tracks -> Added in the last 1 week
Last Played Tracks -> Played in the last 1 week
Most rated Tracks -> Ratting at least 5

Sorry for the inconvenience  :Sad: 

Its fixed in revision 846

Thanks

----------


## Marller

Just installed 0.2.6-0845 (on Kubuntu 9.10 x64) from svn and already i have a bug report and a feature request.  :Wink: 
Otherwise the programm looks and works very good.

The bug: i try to add more main elements to the layout and the program crashes. doesn't matter which one.

The feature request (actually two): i have in almost every mp3-file the cover art embedded but the only place i see it is above "now playing". It would be nice if "Library" and "Browser" could use the embedded cover art as well.
It would be nice if a single click in "Browser" on an album would show the Tracks so i can add individual songs.

----------


## VastOne

> Hi, updated to 845 today and same bug here.


At 846 and the same problem here...

----------


## anonbeat

> Just installed 0.2.6-0845 (on Kubuntu 9.10 x64) from svn and already i have a bug report and a feature request. 
> Otherwise the programm looks and works very good.
> 
> The bug: i try to add more main elements to the layout and the program crashes. doesn't matter which one.
> 
> The feature request (actually two): i have in almost every mp3-file the cover art embedded but the only place i see it is above "now playing". It would be nice if "Library" and "Browser" could use the embedded cover art as well.
> It would be nice if a single click in "Browser" on an album would show the Tracks so i can add individual songs.


Both feauture request will be added.

About the bug could you please do a backtrace ? you can read how from the first post of this thread.

Thanks

----------


## anonbeat

> Hi, updated to 845 today and same bug here.


This have been fixed in svn 846

Thanks for your help

----------


## anonbeat

> How do I embed the art into the mp3s? I thought this was done automatically when downloading covers? 
> 
> How come in the browser the correct album cover is visible? 
> 
> Any chance you can fix this so it works logically - the cover that displays in now-playing is the cover that displays in gthe browser?
> 
> Also, the covers in the browser get overwritten by the 'cover.jpg' if the songs are played while that cover.jpg is visible in the now-playing window.


This is done when editing tracks and adding the images in the tracks editor image tab.

The cover that is displayed in album browser is a thumb saved in the database. I save three size thumb of album covers to dont need to be resizing the same image all the time. One is for the album listbox and the others are for the album browser. As big size I save the cover into the album directory with the name of the first word used to detect covers.

If no embeded image is detected that file is used.

I hope i explained well.

----------


## pickarooney

OK, now I understand where the images from the browser are physically stored but I still can't understand why these same images are not used in the now-playing window.
Or why these images are overwritten as soon as I play the songs.

I don't think it's reasonable to expect that all users will have a separate folder for each and every track in their collection (and I'd wonder about the legitimacy of creating image files in users' directories, also).

Just my 2 cents, to take or leave. (although I do have a vested interest, having spent three hours tagging albums for nothing  :Very Happy: )

----------


## VastOne

> OK, now I understand where the images from the browser are physically stored but I still can't understand why these same images are not used in the now-playing window.
> Or why these images are overwritten as soon as I play the songs.
> 
> I don't think it's reasonable to expect that all users will have a separate folder for each and every track in their collection (and I'd wonder about the legitimacy of creating image files in users' directories, also).
> 
> Just my 2 cents, to take or leave. (although I do have a vested interest, having spent three hours tagging albums for nothing )


That is precisely what happened to me except it was about six hours of work I was doing.  I was able to get a work around it for me but the frustrations was there... Tis the nature of development work and understanding how things are.  Hopefully when it is all done we have the ultimate player with the ultimate editor built in.

----------


## oldos2er

Apologies for not reading through all the posts. Can guayadeque record streams using streamripper, or some other software? If not, is there a possibility this could be implemented? Thanks.

----------


## VastOne

> Apologies for not reading through all the posts. Can guayadeque record streams using streamripper, or some other software? If not, is there a possibility this could be implemented? Thanks.


Yes it does I use this command to get it to do what I want....

xterm -e streamripper {tp} -d /media/storage/Music/mp3new

Under the Preferences Commands menu

In a future version, a stream recorder will be implemented

----------


## anonbeat

> OK, now I understand where the images from the browser are physically stored but I still can't understand why these same images are not used in the now-playing window.
> Or why these images are overwritten as soon as I play the songs.
> 
> I don't think it's reasonable to expect that all users will have a separate folder for each and every track in their collection (and I'd wonder about the legitimacy of creating image files in users' directories, also).
> 
> Just my 2 cents, to take or leave. (although I do have a vested interest, having spent three hours tagging albums for nothing )



Guess I have explained before that the covers are stored in the album directory using in early version the name cover.jpg and in recent versions the first word to detect covers. Also I have explained that guayadeque expect you to have a directory for every album (not every track as you said) If you have a directory with 100 tracks for example of various sources or albums all mixed you cant have for this tracks separate album cover. You can embed for every track an image and this is the image used when playing.

All this confusion let me think that its really needed a manual that explaing all this details so ppl dont waste so many work time for nothing.

If anyone is interested in work in the manual let me know.

Thanks

----------


## pickarooney

I don't know if it's a communication issue or what, but I keep asking one question and you keep answering another  :Smile: 

I simply want to know _why_ it can't be made so that the image that is stored in the .DB and displayed in the album browser _can't_ be made to display in the now-playing window. I understand that there must me some technical limitation, but I don't know what it is.

To be honest, the album browser is the only part of the program which gives it a distinct advantage over the likes of amarok (I can't speak for rhythmbox, exaile, banshee, songbird, etc. as I have no experience with them). With a few improvements it could be a fantastic feature, the kind of thing that would both attract users and make sure people stayed using it. 

But if it's not going to be made to work logically it's frankly useless, or worse than useless, as it gives the impression of doing things it doesn't and people end up wasting time configuring it.

I'm most likely not going to switch over to Guayadeque full time, at least not for the time being, but I will keep testing it and would like to help with documentation. I'm very short on time, but would be glad to formulate/rewrite/translate anything that people want to contribute.

----------


## anonbeat

> I don't know if it's a communication issue or what, but I keep asking one question and you keep answering another 
> 
> I simply want to know _why_ it can't be made so that the image that is stored in the .DB and displayed in the album browser _can't_ be made to display in the now-playing window. I understand that there must me some technical limitation, but I don't know what it is.
> 
> To be honest, the album browser is the only part of the program which gives it a distinct advantage over the likes of amarok (I can't speak for rhythmbox, exaile, banshee, songbird, etc. as I have no experience with them). With a few improvements it could be a fantastic feature, the kind of thing that would both attract users and make sure people stayed using it. 
> 
> But if it's not going to be made to work logically it's frankly useless, or worse than useless, as it gives the impression of doing things it doesn't and people end up wasting time configuring it.
> 
> I'm most likely not going to switch over to Guayadeque full time, at least not for the time being, but I will keep testing it and would like to help with documentation. I'm very short on time, but would be glad to formulate/rewrite/translate anything that people want to contribute.


I thought I answered this question already. As I told you, in the db its saved resized versions of the original image. The biggest saved image is 150x150. I think this is not apropiate to show it in the current play window. 
Also guayadeque allow you to play files not in the database. And will try to find the cover file using the configured rules and show if a cover file is found the image from the album directory.

I know that this can be a limitation for some ppl.

Thanks for your help

----------


## pickarooney

> I thought I answered this question already. As I told you, in the db its saved resized versions of the original image. The biggest saved image is 150x150. I think this is not apropiate to show it in the current play window.


On my screen the image in the browser is exactly the same size as the one in the player window and is plenty big enough.




> Also guayadeque allow you to play files not in the database. And will try to find the cover file using the configured rules and show if a cover file is found the image from the album directory.


Again, I know it does that, I just don't understand why it would display an image that has absolutely nothing to do with the song instead of the rather nice 'no existing album image' which I thought was added just for this purpose.

----------


## anonbeat

> On my screen the image in the browser is exactly the same size as the one in the player window and is plenty big enough.
> 
> 
> 
> Again, I know it does that, I just don't understand why it would display an image that has absolutely nothing to do with the song instead of the rather nice 'no existing album image' which I thought was added just for this purpose.


Im counting the big image when you put the mouse over it also. In the database the cover file is %AlbumDir%/cover.jpg and this file is loaded and shown. If different albums share a folder every album will overwrite the previous saved cover. This is why you are seeing for all albums in that location the same cover. Which is the last saved in that location.

----------


## kruykaze

Is there a command I can add to delete tracks from disk?

----------


## pickarooney

I hadn't noticed that now-playing image zoomed, to be honest.




> This is why you are seeing for all albums in that location the same cover.


But only on the left hand side (now-playing). The browser window still loads the images I assign to each album so I still can't understand where the images I can see on the screen are being physically stored. 





> In the database the cover file is %AlbumDir%/cover.jpg


Essentially Guayadeque considers the directory structure of a file to be more important that the tag. Personally I think it would make more sense to have a *~/.guayadeque/covers* folder with all the image files stored as %AlbumTag%.jpg as this would suit more users.

I'm going to have a look at the source code and see can I work it out and if there's some way I can make a script to automatically embed all the images I have downloaded.

----------


## anonbeat

> Is there a command I can add to delete tracks from disk?


You can delete files from file browser at this moment.

----------


## anonbeat

> I hadn't noticed that now-playing image zoomed, to be honest.
> 
> 
> 
> But only on the left hand side (now-playing). The browser window still loads the images I assign to each album so I still can't understand where the images I can see on the screen are being physically stored. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Once I have finished the file browser I will try to fix this so you can have more than one album in a directory. I think the fastest way is to save the cover as %Artist%-%Album%-%Cover%.jpg for example where %Cover% is the first word used to detect covers.

----------


## pickarooney

> Once I have finished the file browser I will try to fix this so you can have more than one album in a directory. I think the fastest way is to save the cover as %Artist%-%Album%-%Cover%.jpg for example where %Cover% is the first word used to detect covers.


That would work too. For portability and tidiness though, it might be easier if the covers are not all mixed up in the Music folders but in one location in the guayadeque folder.

Thanks for taking this into consideration.

----------


## anonbeat

> That would work too. For portability and tidiness though, it might be easier if the covers are not all mixed up in the Music folders but in one location in the guayadeque folder.
> 
> Thanks for taking this into consideration.


I like the cover to be in the same place as the audio files. But I think that if ppl dont like that way it should be configurable so the alternate can be used ~/.guayadeque/Covers for example

Thanks

----------


## VastOne

> Guess I have explained before that the covers are stored in the album directory using in early version the name cover.jpg and in recent versions the first word to detect covers. Also I have explained that guayadeque expect you to have a directory for every album (not every track as you said) If you have a directory with 100 tracks for example of various sources or albums all mixed you cant have for this tracks separate album cover. You can embed for every track an image and this is the image used when playing.
> 
> All this confusion let me think that its really needed a manual that explaing all this details so ppl dont waste so many work time for nothing.
> 
> If anyone is interested in work in the manual let me know.
> 
> Thanks


I do not think its too much to ask that any application remember an edit to an individual file or files that you work on regardless of what the "default" is.  Not all people are the same when it comes to how the music is stored.  I quit using songbird (I believe that was the one) because it completely changed the directory structure I had and made individual ones for each artist.  I do not want a directory structure for each artist, I just want to listen to music. 

A manual is only as good as the final product and in the midst of constant change it would be even more confusing to say something one day and have it be different the next. I see where this is headed and all I can say is I wish there was more time in the day.

----------


## anonbeat

Just added to file browser the posibility to rename files ( rev 848 ). This alow you to change the file name of the selected files using a pattern or using the text you manually enter. 
You can preview the names and roll back to the original names before accept the changes.

Im listening comments about this feature and what other features I should add to the file browser.

Thanks for your help

----------


## pickarooney

I haven't had a chance to install the latest SVN. Did you look at the issue I logged in post #1766 for the file browser?

----------


## anonbeat

> I haven't had a chance to install the latest SVN. Did you look at the issue I logged in post #1766 for the file browser?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Installed svn 845. File browser has some nice new additions but has a bug with track editing. If I select all the files in a folder and right-click to edit tracks it opens the editor for every track in my collection.


This should be fixed too. Thanks

----------


## Uncle Spellbinder

I'm liking the new files tab. Having the entire OS file structure visible can be somewhat of an overkill, though. Will it be possible for the user to designate which folders are present in the files tab? Having a choice as to what folders and/or files to add would be nice.

EDIT:
Or better yet, as Foobar200 does. Have the folder/files tab reflect your library.

----------


## Ruzbeh

Updated to 849, I get this error when I do sudo make install:



> guayadeque/src/ApeTag.cpp:115: warning: void WriteLittleEndianUint32(char*, wxUint32) defined but not used


Everything seems to be working though.

----------


## VastOne

In the Files Tab and the Rename functions, are the only options available is to rename by the pattern? 

Is there a way to just change the name?

----------


## rotwang888

I like having the whole file tree available.  It makes it easy to navigate to files/folders on the desktop, an external drive, etc.  But I think there should be an option to have it start in the user's music directory, like easytag does.   One feature I'd like to see is the right-click "add playlist" option to add a directory (or files) to a static playlist from the file browser.

----------


## anonbeat

> Updated to 849, I get this error when I do sudo make install:
> 
> Everything seems to be working though.


That is a warning for a function that its not used. Its no problem.

----------


## anonbeat

> I like having the whole file tree available.  It makes it easy to navigate to files/folders on the desktop, an external drive, etc.  But I think there should be an option to have it start in the user's music directory, like easytag does.   One feature I'd like to see is the right-click "add playlist" option to add a directory (or files) to a static playlist from the file browser.


Good idea. I will implement it soon. Thanks

----------


## anonbeat

> In the Files Tab and the Rename functions, are the only options available is to rename by the pattern? 
> 
> Is there a way to just change the name?


You can also type in the Name entry to set the new name. Maybe I should call that entry different. What will be the best option? "New name' 'Rename to' 
?

----------


## anonbeat

> I'm liking the new files tab. Having the entire OS file structure visible can be somewhat of an overkill, though. Will it be possible for the user to designate which folders are present in the files tab? Having a choice as to what folders and/or files to add would be nice.
> 
> EDIT:
> Or better yet, as Foobar200 does. Have the folder/files tab reflect your library.


I will try to add something similar to that but I guess that is not exactly a file browser.

----------


## VastOne

> You can also type in the Name entry to set the new name. Maybe I should call that entry different. What will be the best option? "New name' 'Rename to' 
> ?


I have tried that but it does not seem to change when I hit OK. The only thing I have gotten it to do is change it by the Patterns

----------


## anonbeat

> I have tried that but it does not seem to change when I hit OK. The only thing I have gotten it to do is change it by the Patterns


Fixed in svn now revision 850. 

Thank you very much

----------


## argued.logic

Hello again Anonbeat!

 I found out the source of my problem and corrected it so I wanted to come
back and let you know in case any one else gets the Xorg  errors I posted
about. The source was the rgba gtk2 module and by safely removing it (the
description is on their wiki) I once again could install and run guayadeque.
There might be another connection to latest murrine engine from git but the
process is the same there, forcing it to prev version solves the issue.

So once again, thanks a lot for this great player and keep up the good work!

//argued

----------


## anonbeat

> Hello again Anonbeat!
> 
>  I found out the source of my problem and corrected it so I wanted to come
> back and let you know in case any one else gets the Xorg  errors I posted
> about. The source was the rgba gtk2 module and by safely removing it (the
> description is on their wiki) I once again could install and run guayadeque.
> There might be another connection to latest murrine engine from git but the
> process is the same there, forcing it to prev version solves the issue.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your comments. Im sure it can help others with the same issue.

----------


## VastOne

> Fixed in svn now revision 850. 
> 
> Thank you very much


Confirmed.

Thank you

----------


## Ruzbeh

I gave the icons a make-over and polished them up:



All icons. They include a push effect that you will see once you click them.

If enough people like 'em, they'll be added.

----------


## rotwang888

It would be good to keep the tracks in order when a folder from "directories" is dragged into the playlist.  Right now the order is random as far as I can tell.

----------


## VastOne

> I gave the icons a make-over and polished them up:
> 
> 
> 
> All icons. They include a push effect that you will see once you click them.
> 
> If enough people like 'em, they'll be added.


I like them....

----------


## theLegend

These are excellent, bring it on!

----------


## nothingspecial

This just gets better and better.......

....app and icons......

....everything about it.

----------


## Uncle Spellbinder

> I'm liking the new files tab. Having the entire OS file structure visible can be somewhat of an overkill, though. Will it be possible for the user to designate which folders are present in the files tab? Having a choice as to what folders and/or files to add would be nice.
> 
> EDIT:
> Or better yet, as Foobar200 does. Have the folder/files tab reflect your library.
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by anonbeat
> ...


Well, A file browser of sorts - your library files. But yes, you're right - not quite the same as you've currently designed. Hope you come up with something. It would be great. 

Thanks for considering my suggestion.  :Wink:

----------


## rotwang888

My interwebs choked earlier when I tried to write that album art wasn't showing up for tracks loaded from the file browser, but it looks ok now.  The order of the tracks is still off, though.

----------


## VastOne

I would like to make a request that while in the File Browser and while highlighting a directory that the count of files and play time for those  files be placed in the lower right hand corner and to the left of LastFM icon like it does in Playlists.

Please


Thank you.

----------


## anonbeat

> I like having the whole file tree available.  It makes it easy to navigate to files/folders on the desktop, an external drive, etc.  But I think there should be an option to have it start in the user's music directory, like easytag does.   One feature I'd like to see is the right-click "add playlist" option to add a directory (or files) to a static playlist from the file browser.


The first time starts at the first library directory you have defined. After that it saves where was closed to start from it.

----------


## anonbeat

> I gave the icons a make-over and polished them up:
> 
> 
> 
> All icons. They include a push effect that you will see once you click them.
> 
> If enough people like 'em, they'll be added.



I have done two screenshots one with round buttons and one with the square new ones so ppl can tell about them viewing it in action

Thank you very much Ruzbeh for your work.

----------


## pickarooney

I prefer the round ones (but I still think there needs to be a third icon for the 'repeat whole playlist' button and I'm not keen on the lightbulb).

----------


## anonbeat

> I would like to make a request that while in the File Browser and while highlighting a directory that the count of files and play time for those  files be placed in the lower right hand corner and to the left of LastFM icon like it does in Playlists.
> 
> Please
> 
> 
> Thank you.


Done in svn revision 856

----------


## PenguinOfSteel

Regarding the buttons!
I love both of them! Could it be possible to let user chose which to use?

----------


## PenguinOfSteel

I have a small problem with the rating stars!

Look at the screenshot, my gnome theme highlight lines with a dark color and the stars are not very clear!

----------


## anonbeat

> Regarding the buttons!
> I love both of them! Could it be possible to let user chose which to use?


Yes in future version there will be an option to load Icon set. With an editor to load the images and convert the size, etc

----------


## anonbeat

> I have a small problem with the rating stars!
> 
> Look at the screenshot, my gnome theme highlight lines with a dark color and the stars are not very clear!


You are right. Im not happy with the rating stars. The stars need to be changed to something that fits dark and light themes and seen clear in themes. I need to do something that works in any case but my graphics skills are really poor.

----------


## pickarooney

> Yes in future version there will be an option to load Icon set. With an editor to load the images and convert the size, etc


That sounds like fun!

----------


## VastOne

In pulling lyrics form the new chartlyrics.com site it has been totally wrong 100% of the time.

It will pull data but it is either the wrong song for the same artist or an entirely different artist and song.

I did a search for a Paul Young - Every Time You Go Away I was playing and it gave me the lyrics for Neil Young's Old Man

----------


## anonbeat

> I'm liking the new files tab. Having the entire OS file structure visible can be somewhat of an overkill, though. Will it be possible for the user to designate which folders are present in the files tab? Having a choice as to what folders and/or files to add would be nice.
> 
> EDIT:
> Or better yet, as Foobar200 does. Have the folder/files tab reflect your library.


I have added a button to switch between the whole filesystem and only the library paths. By default will load the library paths only but remembers last selection and path.

----------


## anonbeat

> In pulling lyrics form the new chartlyrics.com site it has been totally wrong 100% of the time.
> 
> It will pull data but it is either the wrong song for the same artist or an entirely different artist and song.
> 
> I did a search for a Paul Young - Every Time You Go Away I was playing and it gave me the lyrics for Neil Young's Old Man


Tried that song and the result seems correct as shown in the capture

----------


## PenguinOfSteel

> I have added a button to switch between the whole filesystem and only the library paths. By default will load the library paths only but remembers last selection and path.


I'm trying to use this button but nothing happens!!!

----------


## Uncle Spellbinder

> I'm trying to use this button but nothing happens!!!


Same here.

----------


## anonbeat

> I'm trying to use this button but nothing happens!!!


Are you using latest svn revision 858 ? It should change the content of the directory tree from full filesystem to library paths. In two previous revisions the button was there but did nothing.

Thanks

----------


## Uncle Spellbinder

Ahhhhh. I just update about an hour ago to 857. Updating now to 858....

----------


## Uncle Spellbinder

Just updated. Great! Thanks, annon. I really like the fact the the choice is remembered. Excellent job!

----------


## VastOne

> Tried that song and the result seems correct as shown in the capture


Everything I have tried today is working correctly. Possible database problem at that site yesterday.

----------


## PenguinOfSteel

> Are you using latest svn revision 858 ? It should change the content of the directory tree from full filesystem to library paths. In two previous revisions the button was there but did nothing.
> 
> Thanks


Ok now works perfectly!!!!

----------


## theLegend

> I prefer the round ones (but I still think there needs to be a third icon for the 'repeat whole playlist' button and I'm not keen on the lightbulb).


You've got major issues with the lightbulb haven't you? lol. I kind of agree with you but I've got used to the lightbulb now and know that it means Smart and can't think of a suitable alternative.

But I definitely prefer the newer icons, they give a nice feel to the program. But having said that, I kinda like the other ones too! Oh I can't choose now! lol

The stars in verson 858 are definitely the best yet, in fact so good I'll be annoyed if you change them!

Oh and just one other thing! I hate the fact that you keep developing and improving this already excellent music player really regularly and am losing track on what's being changed and have to update from SVN far too frequently! Nah I'm only kidding, I love the development speed and can't help but think you should be getting paid for this amount of development! Keep it up! I've voted for this software as the best music player in Webupd8 latest Hive 5 feature.

----------


## eltama

> I like the cover to be in the same place as the audio files. But I think that if ppl dont like that way it should be configurable so the alternate can be used ~/.guayadeque/Covers for example
> 
> Thanks


If you make that change, please make it optional. I really like having the covers together with the music files.
I remember having spent a lot of time fetching all the covers with Amarok and loosing them all after a reinstall.

----------


## styrliz

hallo everybody,
 after update to the version 0.2.6, I observe the problem with the lyrics in Cyrillic. Instead of a text the html symbols' code is displayed (without spaces):

 & # 1064 ; & # 1072 ; & # 1075 ; & # 1079 ; & # 1072 ; 

 I would be grateful for any Information how to fix it. Thanks in advance...

----------


## anonbeat

> hallo everybody,
>  after update to the version 0.2.6, I observe the problem with the lyrics in Cyrillic. Instead of a text the html symbols' code is displayed (without spaces):
> 
>  & # 1064 ; & # 1072 ; & # 1075 ; & # 1079 ; & # 1072 ; 
> 
>  I would be grateful for any Information how to fix it. Thanks in advance...


Can you tell me a track and lyrics provider that shows the problem?

Thanks for your bug report

----------


## anonbeat

> If you make that change, please make it optional. I really like having the covers together with the music files.
> I remember having spent a lot of time fetching all the covers with Amarok and loosing them all after a reinstall.


If done should be optional because I love to have the covers with the music too.

----------


## styrliz

> Can you tell me a track and lyrics provider that shows the problem?
> 
> Thanks for your bug report


Provider: http://lyricwiki.org

For example http://lyrics.wikia.com/%D0%9A%D0%B8...80%D0%B0%D0%BB

Anyone text in Russian (Cyrillic)...

----------


## nothingspecial

Hey Anon,

I've got a feature request. Put it on the backburner, I`m not really bothered, but it would be nice  :Very Happy: 

Since you got me into this lastfm thing, would it be possible to have a button that streamed your recommendations from lastfm?

No big deal if it wouldn`t but it would be nice  :Capital Razz:

----------


## eltama

I've noticed that you changed the close buttons as I suggested.
It looks much better on the default Lucid theme. Thanks a lot!

----------


## anonbeat

> Hey Anon,
> 
> I've got a feature request. Put it on the backburner, I`m not really bothered, but it would be nice 
> 
> Since you got me into this lastfm thing, would it be possible to have a button that streamed your recommendations from lastfm?
> 
> No big deal if it wouldn`t but it would be nice


Can you be a litle more specific ? What is your idea?

----------


## anonbeat

> My interwebs choked earlier when I tried to write that album art wasn't showing up for tracks loaded from the file browser, but it looks ok now.  The order of the tracks is still off, though.


The order of tracks should be the one you have selected now.

----------


## PenguinOfSteel

Hi anon!
Could it be possible to save a xml/csv/html/or-other-format file containing displaying the library content? Maybe let user choose what he wants in this list (Artist name, year, album name, genre, etc)

----------


## anonbeat

> Hi anon!
> Could it be possible to save a xml/csv/html/or-other-format file containing displaying the library content? Maybe let user choose what he wants in this list (Artist name, year, album name, genre, etc)


That can be a huge xml file for some ppl

----------


## PenguinOfSteel

> That can be a huge xml file for some ppl


mhhhh I'm afraid you are right...

----------


## kruykaze

> I have done two screenshots one with round buttons and one with the square new ones so ppl can tell about them viewing it in action
> 
> Thank you very much Ruzbeh for your work.


I love the square ones.

I know I asked for this before but can we get the ability to delete tracks with a simple right click?
Thanks Anon.

----------


## VastOne

> I love the square ones.
> 
> I know I asked for this before but can we get the ability to delete tracks with a simple right click?
> Thanks Anon.


That option is there now in the File Browser

----------


## Kejlsn

Have not read the thread for some weeks, but will there be a updated .deb-file soon?  :Smile: 

Still don't have any menu-bar. Really want to test the music player!  :Very Happy:

----------


## anonbeat

> Have not read the thread for some weeks, but will there be a updated .deb-file soon? 
> 
> Still don't have any menu-bar. Really want to test the music player!


If you are using my ppa there will be a guayadeque-svn update as soon as I finish the file browser so it can be deeply tested.

Thanks

----------


## anonbeat

> I like having the whole file tree available.  It makes it easy to navigate to files/folders on the desktop, an external drive, etc.  But I think there should be an option to have it start in the user's music directory, like easytag does.   One feature I'd like to see is the right-click "add playlist" option to add a directory (or files) to a static playlist from the file browser.


That options have been added to svn revision 861

Thanks

----------


## rotwang888

> The order of tracks should be the one you have selected now.


 Cool.  The order is correct using the enqueue option, but still incorrect when dragging a folder to "now playing".  Add to playlist works great.  And I love the file system/library button. Perfect!  Thank you.

----------


## anonbeat

> Cool.  The order is correct using the enqueue option, but still incorrect when dragging a folder to "now playing".  Add to playlist works great.  And I love the file system/library button. Perfect!  Thank you.


Drag n Drop files should be ordered now in revision 863. Thanks for your bug report.

----------


## kruykaze

> That option is there now in the File Browser


I understand that you can delete files from the file browser.That is no different than using nautilus.
What i was looking for is the option to delete a track i got tired of with a right click without going to file browser, music, artist, album and then find the track again and delete it.Am I making sense?

----------


## Ruzbeh

I have to say I'm a bit disappointed with the icons I made. They're not very good. I would prefer them not implemented. The icons should be updated, but I think it should be possible to update the current ones to simply look better. If you everyone likes them you can still implement them, but it won't have my blessing.

I must say it was an educative experience, making those icons and everything, so I don't regret it.  :Guitar:

----------


## luke0927

Can you all please help me out I'm needing a new player and want to give this a shot....please see the error I'm getting...I went in synaptic and I looks like I have the latest libsqlite installed, I'm on 9.04....way to many post to go back through the thread.

Thanks

----------


## VastOne

> I understand that you can delete files from the file browser.That is no different than using nautilus.
> What i was looking for is the option to delete a track i got tired of with a right click without going to file browser, music, artist, album and then find the track again and delete it.Am I making sense?


Yes. Sorry for the misunderstanding.

----------


## Uncle Spellbinder

> All icons. They include a push effect that you will see once you click them.





> I have to say I'm a bit disappointed with the icons I made. They're not very good. I would prefer them not implemented. The icons should be updated, but I think it should be possible to update the current ones to simply look better. If you everyone likes them you can still implement them, but it won't have my blessing.


 :Shocked: 

Not very good??!!  I think they're fabulous!  What is 'not very good' about them????

----------


## theLegend

> Not very good??!!  I think they're fabulous!  What is 'not very good' about them????


I totally agree with The Uncle...these are excellent. Blimey if you think you can improve on these then you truly are a graphical genius! Implement them now or lose me for good!! (Not really but there's nothing like a bit of blackmail!)  :Very Happy: 

Bit early for April Fools though isn't it????

----------


## anonbeat

> Can you all please help me out I'm needing a new player and want to give this a shot....please see the error I'm getting...I went in synaptic and I looks like I have the latest libsqlite installed, I'm on 9.04....way to many post to go back through the thread.
> 
> Thanks


Ubuntu 9.04 is not a supported platform so there is no package for 9.04 but you can build it from source code following this instructions http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...&postcount=587

----------


## chris.olive

This might be the answer to my long felt want!
As I have posted before none of the music players I have tried come any where near WMP if like me you only have classical music in your collection, with a bias towards opera.
So far Guayadeque Music Player works fine with some small problems

   1. Very much like the feature to add column headers of my choice unfortunately they are not always 'sticky' and do not appear as column headers, what seems to be the problem is that ticking the box and then closing, no header, on opening the dialogue the boxes are un ticked.
  2.  Album covers could be a lot quicker and it does not find them all "songbird" is much better at this.
  3.  One of the big features of WMP as far as I am concerned is the built in 'ripper' could one be incorporated in Guayadeque Music Player?
Other then the above well pleased so far.

----------


## anonbeat

> This might be the answer to my long felt want!
> As I have posted before none of the music players I have tried come any where near WMP if like me you only have classical music in your collection, with a bias towards opera.
> So far Guayadeque Music Player works fine with some small problems
> 
>    1. Very much like the feature to add column headers of my choice unfortunately they are not always 'sticky' and do not appear as column headers, what seems to be the problem is that ticking the box and then closing, no header, on opening the dialogue the boxes are un ticked.
>   2.  Album covers could be a lot quicker and it does not find them all "songbird" is much better at this.
>   3.  One of the big features of WMP as far as I am concerned is the built in 'ripper' could one be incorporated in Guayadeque Music Player?
> Other then the above well pleased so far.


1. Im not understanding correctly what you are saying as I cant reproduce that here. I select columns and order of my choice and that option is always used. I dont see the problem here. Maybe you can explain me a step by step way to reproduce it.

2. Please could you give me an album cover that you cant get with guayadeque and can with songbird ?

3. The cd ripper can be added but there are right now good tools that does this job very well like sound-juicer

Thank you for your help

----------


## Voorhees1979

Hey

I am having a bit of a problem running this. Installed ok but I get this error when running:



```
[voorhees@voorhees guayadeque]$ guayadeque
08:57:11: Deleted stale lock file '/home/voorhees/.guayadeque/.guayadeque-voorhees'.
08:57:11: Initialized locale ( en_GB )
08:57:11: Library Db Version 11
08:57:11: Library Paths:
08:57:11: 000003FB
08:57:12: Error: Could not find a valid audiosink

(guayadeque:21616): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_get: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

(guayadeque:21616): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_set: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed
Segmentation fault
```

Thanks for any help

----------


## anonbeat

> Hey
> 
> I am having a bit of a problem running this. Installed ok but I get this error when running:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> [voorhees@voorhees guayadeque]$ guayadeque
> 08:57:11: Deleted stale lock file '/home/voorhees/.guayadeque/.guayadeque-voorhees'.
> ...


You need to have installed gstreamer0.10-plugins-base and gstreamer0.10-plugins-good

----------


## Voorhees1979

Hey

Thanks for the reply

gstreamer0.10-plugins-base is already the newest version
gstreamer0.10-plugins-good is already the newest version.

Strange

Cheers

----------


## anonbeat

> Hey
> 
> Thanks for the reply
> 
> gstreamer0.10-plugins-base is already the newest version
> gstreamer0.10-plugins-good is already the newest version.
> 
> Strange
> 
> Cheers


Do a gstreamer-properties and check if you can hear the test tone. Configure one output for example pulse or alsa

----------


## Ruzbeh

> Not very good??!!  I think they're fabulous!  What is 'not very good' about them????


 :Wink: 

At the size they are used on the player, they don't look as good. I think I made the mistake of designing them too big, so they don't scale very well. They aren't properly shiny. Yes I think I can make huge improvements over them, but it'll take a while, so don't count on it.

----------


## PenguinOfSteel

> At the size they are used on the player, they don't look as good. I think I made the mistake of designing them too big, so they don't scale very well. They aren't properly shiny. Yes I think I can make huge improvements over them, but it'll take a while, so don't count on it.


Hi Ruzbeh, is there a way to test these icons?
Thanks

----------


## luke0927

> Ubuntu 9.04 is not a supported platform so there is no package for 9.04 but you can build it from source code following this instructions http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...&postcount=587


Thank you...I had to roll back from 9.10 because of all the freezing haven't wanted to try it again.

----------


## Ruzbeh

> Hi Ruzbeh, is there a way to test these icons?
> Thanks


I know next to nothing about programming. I thought I could just put them in the images folder of the source when compiling, but it doesn't work like that.

----------


## anonbeat

> I know next to nothing about programming. I thought I could just put them in the images folder of the source when compiling, but it doesn't work like that.


The images are included in the binary so I convert the images to code. I need to do a process to get them into the binary as they need to be converted from .png to .h source code.

----------


## LukynZ

> Hey
> 
> Thanks for the reply
> 
> gstreamer0.10-plugins-base is already the newest version
> gstreamer0.10-plugins-good is already the newest version.
> 
> Strange
> 
> Cheers


for mp3 u need ugly plugins

----------


## anonbeat

> for mp3 u need ugly plugins


Hi Lukas, welcome here. He was missing a valid audiosink so he needs pulsesink or alsasink or autoaudiosink installed and working. This is why I told him to check with gstreamer-properties

----------


## Ruzbeh

One thing I still don't get: the album cover I get on the now playing window is the one that's embedded in the file... the cover shown in the library browser is cover image in the album folder.

----------


## anonbeat

> One thing I still don't get: the album cover I get on the now playing window is the one that's embedded in the file... the cover shown in the library browser is cover image in the album folder.


In the library browser you see the album cover in the dir if was found when last library update or added via cover download.
The Now Playing can show the embeded images and have higher priority than the album image.

I want to add that it will search for embeded images to get album covers aswell.

----------


## rotwang888

Personally I'd rather have image files in the directory have higher priority than embedded images, but it's not a big deal.  Track order is working correctly now- thank you.   And for the guy needing cd ripping, try Ruby Ripper, my favorite in Linux.

----------


## anonbeat

> Personally I'd rather have image files in the directory have higher priority than embedded images, but it's not a big deal.  Track order is working correctly now- thank you.   And for the guy needing cd ripping, try Ruby Ripper, my favorite in Linux.


I think an embede images should have higher priority as it can be track related.

----------


## rotwang888

> I think an embeded images should have higher priority as it can be track related.


Ok, that's true.  Personally I'll just make a new folder if I feel the need for a given track or tracks to have a unique cover, but you're right.

----------


## PenguinOfSteel

Hi Anon!

I have a suggestion/request about the cover art!
It would be great that, when I add an image for the album cover, guayadeque update this same image in the tags, maybe asking user this using a pop up, something like "do you want to add this image to the songs too?" and with the classic checkbox "remeber my decision".


There is one thing regarding the last svn update, If I try to visualize the panel for selecting using playcount, the panel does not appear!

----------


## anonbeat

> Hi Anon!
> 
> I have a suggestion/request about the cover art!
> It would be great that, when I add an image for the album cover, guayadeque update this same image in the tags, maybe asking user this using a pop up, something like "do you want to add this image to the songs too?" and with the classic checkbox "remeber my decision".
> 
> 
> There is one thing regarding the last svn update, If I try to visualize the panel for selecting using playcount, the panel does not appear!


PlayCount panel is not implemented yet.

----------


## Elfy

Just a quick post - I've been away and come back - I love the files tab - many thanks  :Smile:

----------


## anonbeat

> Just a quick post - I've been away and come back - I love the files tab - many thanks


Thank to you for help testing

----------


## anonbeat

> Hi Anon!
> 
> I have a suggestion/request about the cover art!
> It would be great that, when I add an image for the album cover, guayadeque update this same image in the tags, maybe asking user this using a pop up, something like "do you want to add this image to the songs too?" and with the classic checkbox "remeber my decision".
> 
> 
> There is one thing regarding the last svn update, If I try to visualize the panel for selecting using playcount, the panel does not appear!


Just added the PlayCount panel.

----------


## PenguinOfSteel

I have suggestion regarding the interactions between the various panel in the library.
At this moment some panels don't influence the other:

. selecting one year doesn't filter album, band and genre panels, the same happen if I select a rating (haven't test playcount yet)
. selecting an album doesn't filter genre and artist.

----------


## PenguinOfSteel

> Just added the PlayCount panel.


I think there is on file missing



```
CMake Error in src/CMakeLists.txt:
  Cannot find source file "PcListBox.cpp".  Tried extensions .c .C .c++ .cc
  .cpp .cxx .m .M .mm .h .hh .h++ .hm .hpp .hxx .in .txx
```

----------


## anonbeat

> I think there is on file missing
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> CMake Error in src/CMakeLists.txt:
>   Cannot find source file "PcListBox.cpp".  Tried extensions .c .C .c++ .cc
>   .cpp .cxx .m .M .mm .h .hh .h++ .hm .hpp .hxx .in .txx
> ```


ouch... will upload it in a sec

Just uploaded! Sorry

----------


## anonbeat

> I have suggestion regarding the interactions between the various panel in the library.
> At this moment some panels don't influence the other:
> 
> . selecting one year doesn't filter album, band and genre panels, the same happen if I select a rating (haven't test playcount yet)
> . selecting an album doesn't filter genre and artist.


Yes. There is a hierarchy... 

Text > Labels > Genre > Artist > Album

Then Years, Ratings and PlayCounts only makes a difference in the tracks listing.

I think this way makes more easy finding something.

----------


## PenguinOfSteel

> Yes. There is a hierarchy... 
> 
> Text > Labels > Genre > Artist > Album
> 
> Then Years, Ratings and PlayCounts only makes a difference in the tracks listing.
> 
> I think this way makes more easy finding something.


I understand! Personally I really would like to filter albums by year!

----------


## anonbeat

> I understand! Personally I really would like to filter albums by year!


Yes that is a nice idea. I will try to do it

EDIT: Done in svn revision 872

Thanks for your sugestion. I think is better now

----------


## Elfy

Not sure if this is a bug or not, thought it best to ask just in case it is 

I have a few playlists - some tracks on the playlists are on the local machine others are on a server.

I lost the server mounts for a while, in the meantime I started guayadeque, it recognised that the server mounts were missing and updated - this I can understand.

However, the playlists also updated and all the tracks on them that were not local are now gone from the playlists. Reupdating has got back the library but the playlists remain in their 'missing tracks' state.

----------


## PenguinOfSteel

I have found a small bug in copying the songs using guayadeque to another folder (for example to a usb device), if in one of the tag used to define the destination filename and folder is present a slash '/' symbol, guayadeque split the tag and create a subfolder,
example:

Artist: Deftones
Album: Diamond Eyes
Song title: CMND/CTRL
track number: 03

pattern defined: Artist-Album/tracknumber. title

results:
Deftones-Diamond Eyes/03.CMND/CTRL.mp3

----------


## nothingspecial

Just built on a new lucid install.



```
./build
```

 executes in about 5 seconds without errors.


```
sudo make install
```

 also executes without errors 

.... but no guayadeque  :Sad: 


```
svn up
make
sudo make install
```

and all is well  :Very Happy: 

Might be a problem for new users following the install instructions though.

As for the lastfm thing.

You know when you can go to their site and play a "radio station" (as they call it) of recommendations based on what you have scrobbled.

I just wondered weather or not, in the future, it would be possible to have a button that you can click in the lastfm tab that would play that music as if you had gone to the site.

It doesn`t really matter because I can go to the site, I just thought it would be nice.

----------


## nothingspecial

Scrub that.

I am such an idiot, I`m always doing stuff like this.

While I was waiting the dependencies to download I opened up another tab in my terminal and logged on to my desktop which also has GQue completely up to date.

So there was nothing to build....

Then I looked in my laptops menu and there was no entry for GQue in the menu because I just tried to build it on my desktop.

Then went back to my laptop and did the make and sudo make install and it worked - obviously - duh

I`ll leave the first post unedited so that people can s****** at my stupidity if they like.

----------


## anonbeat

> I have found a small bug in copying the songs using guayadeque to another folder (for example to a usb device), if in one of the tag used to define the destination filename and folder is present a slash '/' symbol, guayadeque split the tag and create a subfolder,
> example:
> 
> Artist: Deftones
> Album: Diamond Eyes
> Song title: CMND/CTRL
> track number: 03
> 
> pattern defined: Artist-Album/tracknumber. title
> ...


This should be fixed in revision 873. Thanks

----------


## anonbeat

> Not sure if this is a bug or not, thought it best to ask just in case it is 
> 
> I have a few playlists - some tracks on the playlists are on the local machine others are on a server.
> 
> I lost the server mounts for a while, in the meantime I started guayadeque, it recognised that the server mounts were missing and updated - this I can understand.
> 
> However, the playlists also updated and all the tracks on them that were not local are now gone from the playlists. Reupdating has got back the library but the playlists remain in their 'missing tracks' state.


If a tracks is missing it will be deleted from the database and also will be deleted in everywhere it was used. Playlists, labels, etc
Its not a bug but maybe you want to suggest a different behaivour?

Thanks for your comments

----------


## Elfy

> If a tracks is missing it will be deleted from the database and also will be deleted in everywhere it was used. Playlists, labels, etc
> Its not a bug but maybe you want to suggest a different behaivour?
> 
> Thanks for your comments


Might be an idea for them not to be removed from anywhere but the database - if someone had painstakingly built a load of playlists and lost server connection then simply rebuilding the database is not much pain  :Smile: 

Not sure if that is possible, I know I was a bit shocked to lose the contents of the playlists - but not shocked to lose the database.

Regards

----------


## theLegend

Guayadeque = Awesome

----------


## anonbeat

> Might be an idea for them not to be removed from anywhere but the database - if someone had painstakingly built a load of playlists and lost server connection then simply rebuilding the database is not much pain 
> 
> Not sure if that is possible, I know I was a bit shocked to lose the contents of the playlists - but not shocked to lose the database.
> 
> Regards


I thought it makes no sense to have a track in a playlist that doesnt exists anymore. 
But I think I need to solve this somehow so ppl can have removable devices with tracks in them and not removed from database... simply not used or something like this.

----------


## anonbeat

> Guayadeque = Awesome


Thanks

----------


## anonbeat

Anyone noticed that moving thought for example the genres is way more responsive now ? I want some feedback about that.

Thanks for all your help

----------


## Elfy

> I thought it makes no sense to have a track in a playlist that doesnt exists anymore. 
> But I think I need to solve this somehow so ppl can have removable devices with tracks in them and not removed from database... simply not used or something like this.


I can understand your thinking - but in my opinion it is possibly better for playlists and the like to not be affected by the loss of a data source - not all of them (data source losses) are deliberate.

----------


## Elfy

> Anyone noticed that moving thought for example the genres is way more responsive now ? I want some feedback about that.
> 
> Thanks for all your help


I wish I could comment here - but I do not use genres at all.

----------


## anonbeat

> I can understand your thinking - but in my opinion it is possibly better for playlists and the like to not be affected by the loss of a data source - not all of them (data source losses) are deliberate.


I understand the problem and think It need to be solved. Thanks

----------


## anonbeat

> I wish I could comment here - but I do not use genres at all.


Thanks anyways

----------


## kruykaze

this radio http://www.hardradio.com/streaming/aac.m3u showed the artist/song before on G-que but not lately.

----------


## pickarooney

I'd like to give some feedback on an aspect of Guayadeque which I find inhibitive - speed of access to track playback.

I'll give an example. I want to put on a particular Massive Attack album. I'm not sure if I have any other tracks by artists beginning with Massi. 

Amarok: Open the program, select track search box, type MASS. Tracks are filtered, I see that there is only one album, I hit Enter, it starts to play.

Guayadeque: Open the program, select the Library tab, type MASSIVE, hit Enter. I then double click on the album on the right and then double-click on the first track of the album in the playlist to start playback.

Four extra clicks and I need to move first to the top of the screen, then to the far right, then to the far left.

----------


## rotwang888

> Anyone noticed that moving thought for example the genres is way more responsive now ? I want some feedback about that.
> 
> Thanks for all your help


It's quick, but I don't know how much better it is now.  I don't remember it being very slow before.

----------


## anonbeat

> I'd like to give some feedback on an aspect of Guayadeque which I find inhibitive - speed of access to track playback.
> 
> I'll give an example. I want to put on a particular Massive Attack album. I'm not sure if I have any other tracks by artists beginning with Massi. 
> 
> Amarok: Open the program, select track search box, type MASS. Tracks are filtered, I see that there is only one album, I hit Enter, it starts to play.
> 
> Guayadeque: Open the program, select the Library tab, type MASSIVE, hit Enter. I then double click on the album on the right and then double-click on the first track of the album in the playlist to start playback.
> 
> Four extra clicks and I need to move first to the top of the screen, then to the far right, then to the far left.


With my configuration It will be :
Open guayadeque -> Library Tab (which for me is always on) -> In artist List box I type Mass -> Massive Attack gets selected with only one album. I hit enter in Massive Attack artist listbox and it starts playing the album with no extra clicks or mouse movements.
I have disabled enqueue as default action.
You can search just typing in listboxes.

----------


## anonbeat

> this radio http://www.hardradio.com/streaming/aac.m3u showed the artist/song before on G-que but not lately.


The Tags are not send. I tried it in Audacious and there is no tags with it either. I get the radio tags from gstreamer and in this stating no tags are read.

Thank you for your help

----------


## pickarooney

> With my configuration It will be :
> Open guayadeque -> Library Tab (which for me is always on) -> In artist List box I type Mass -> Massive Attack gets selected with only one album. I hit enter in Massive Attack artist listbox and it starts playing the album with no extra clicks or mouse movements.
> I have disabled enqueue as default action.
> You can search just typing in listboxes.


Good advice. Searching in the listbox is not great though, as you need to match the beginning of the term, e.g. (and this links back to a commonly requested feature) search for 'beatl' in amarok would show all albumbs, artists, singles etc. containing 'the beatles', 'beatles', westlife and the beatles' (OK, that last one might be imaginary, but you get the picture).

Enqueue by default is my preferred option and amarok is intuitive enough to start playing enqueud tracks when there is currently no track playing.

I don't want to go too far down the route of comparing one application with another, but it's worth bearing in mind that there are possible improvements in terms of easy access to the tracks you want to play. 

I must update mv svn version, it's been a couple of days  :Smile:

----------


## Uncle Spellbinder

Testing Guayadeque on Lubuntu 10.04 Beta 1, 32 bit. 

Just got SVN version 873 installed and appearance settings the way I like. Started scanning my library at 9:00pm local time. I'm at 144,882 files (mp3's) on 2 separate external hard-drives. We'll see how well Lubuntu and Guayadeque play together.

----------


## Uncle Spellbinder

52 minutes to scan. Not bad at all. Working well in Lubuntu's LXDE environment so far.

----------


## kruykaze

> The Tags are not send. I tried it in Audacious and there is no tags with it either. I get the radio tags from gstreamer and in this stating no tags are read.
> 
> Thank you for your help


It must be the radio, I'll contact them thanks.

----------


## anonbeat

> 52 minutes to scan. Not bad at all. Working well in Lubuntu's LXDE environment so far.


What is your impression moving thought the genres or artists for example ? notice that its faster now ?

----------


## theLegend

> What is your impression moving thought the genres or artists for example ? notice that its faster now ?


Although your english is way better than my spanish, I'm not clear as to what your question is?  :Smile: 

On another note, it looks like the Songbird developers are scared of this development as they look to cease Linux development of their software! No great loss to be honest, I found Songbird to be slow and sluggish and ugly.

----------


## anonbeat

> Although your english is way better than my spanish, I'm not clear as to what your question is? 
> 
> On another note, it looks like the Songbird developers are scared of this development as they look to cease Linux development of their software! No great loss to be honest, I found Songbird to be slow and sluggish and ugly.


Sorry for my bad english but I try my best to learn every day. I did a change to try to make more fast navigating thought the items in the listbox when affect other listboxes. Just want to know if made a difference but I guess no as there was no comments about this.

Its sad that they leave linux. Its good for linux if comercial projects support it.

----------


## nothingspecial

I`ll have a play with the navigation tonight. 

This afternoon I`m on my way to a rather important football match.

I think songbird have made a huge mistake - but it doesn`t matter to me I don`t have windows or mac and I use guayadeque on linux.

----------


## Elfy

> This afternoon I`m on my way to a rather important football match.


Offtopic - important - I doubt it  :Wink:

----------


## theLegend

> Sorry for my bad english but I try my best to learn every day. I did a change to try to make more fast navigating thought the items in the listbox when affect other listboxes. Just want to know if made a difference but I guess no as there was no comments about this.
> 
> Its sad that they leave linux. Its good for linux if comercial projects support it.


Don't worry your english is not bad! I get what you trying to mean now and to be honest I didn't notice it was particularly bad before (the listboxes I mean, not your english) but it is still very quick when clicking on something in the listbox to the tracks/albums being filtered.

----------


## anonbeat

Just changed a litle the tracks saving after edition and should get back to GUI faster than before. Its in revision 875

Thanks for all your help

----------


## anonbeat

> I'm editing the ratings of songs at the same time and it is a little slow. If I do something like more than 12 songs I get a warning that the app isn't responding. Playback isn't interrupted though. I think maybe there should be some kind of dialog box that shows the progress as it completes editing the files.


Could you please try now with revision 875 and let me now if behaves better ?

Thanks for all your help

----------


## Uncle Spellbinder

> What is your impression moving thought the genres or artists for example ? notice that its faster now ?


Indeed. _Very_ fast. And I'm still stunned at the search feature. By far the fastest search results of any music player I've used (Windows or Linux). And that's saying a lot with 145,000 files.

Back in Lucid now, by the way. 31 minutes to scan.

----------


## anonbeat

> Indeed. _Very_ fast. And I'm still stunned at the search feature. By far the fastest search results of any music player I've used (Windows or Linux). And that's saying a lot with 145,000 files.
> 
> Back in Lucid now, by the way. 31 minutes to scan.


That is great!! 31mins is not bad for a 145000 tracks scan I wonder how long takes other players

----------


## Uncle Spellbinder

> That is great!! 31mins is not bad for a 145000 tracks scan I wonder how long takes other players


I tried Exaile and Amarok when I was around 130,000 in Karmic. Exaile was around and hour and a half and I gave up on Amarok after 11 hours.

----------


## Uncle Spellbinder

Is there a way to add your own links for album cover download?

----------


## anonbeat

> Is there a way to add your own links for album cover download?


Right click in the album listbox or in the album browser and select Download cover. In the dialog that appear paste the link.

----------


## Uncle Spellbinder

Thanks.  :Wink:

----------


## anonbeat

> Thanks.


You are welcome!!

----------


## eltama

Hi Annon, I think that the the save button is not working. I have tried it with many songs.

----------


## anonbeat

> Hi Annon, I think that the the save button is not working. I have tried it with many songs.


What save button?

----------


## nothingspecial

Scan - 24 mins

That`s 24,103 tracks.

But......that`s using sshfs - ie the tracks aren`t on that computer, it`s scanning them over a network.

Very impressed!

----------


## skorange

Very cool. Just downloaded it for the first time, I like it!

----------


## nothingspecial

Anon,

I`ve been playing with the search feature, and yes, it is fast!

Unfortunately, I find it too fast.

If i`m in the artists tab and type H A W as fast as I possibly can it will bring me to Hawkwind, which is what I want.

If I do it at my normal typing speed (which isn`t bad, but not that fast) I go to the first artist beginning with W.

Maybe I`m slower than I think, but I`m sure the delay is set too low.

----------


## anonbeat

> Anon,
> 
> I`ve been playing with the search feature, and yes, it is fast!
> 
> Unfortunately, I find it too fast.
> 
> If i`m in the artists tab and type H A W as fast as I possibly can it will bring me to Hawkwind, which is what I want.
> 
> If I do it at my normal typing speed (which isn`t bad, but not that fast) I go to the first artist beginning with W.
> ...


Its set to half a sec (500msec) that is between letters. I will do some testings and increase it to something higher.
Thanks

----------


## nothingspecial

> Its set to half a sec (500msec) that is between letters. I will do some testings and increase it to something higher.
> Thanks


I can (only) imagine being a developer, and wanting the best from the software I`m writing.

As a user though, sometimes I have a cigarette in my hand, or am talking to my wife etc etc.

This slows down my typing speed. I`m not being rude, I promise, but try to think of how the end user might be using this.

A few nights ago I had a party and hooked one of my boxes up to my 42" tv and Bose system. I had GQue on the screen playing all the music. Everybody who was (slightly) interested in computery stuff was very impressed with guayadeque.

We are not all lightening fast typers or computer geeks. I might even be drunk when I`m using this....... if you see what I mean.

(I don`t have lightening reflexes all the time  :Wink: )

----------


## anonbeat

> I can (only) imagine being a developer, and wanting the best from the software I`m writing.
> 
> As a user though, sometimes I have a cigarette in my hand, or am talking to my wife etc etc.
> 
> This slows down my typing speed. I`m not being rude, I promise, but try to think of how the end user might be using this.
> 
> A few nights ago I had a party and hooked one of my boxes up to my 42" tv and Bose system. I had GQue on the screen playing all the music. Everybody who was (slightly) interested in computery stuff was very impressed with guayadeque.
> 
> We are not all lightening fast typers or computer geeks. I might even be drunk when I`m using this....... if you see what I mean.
> ...


You are right. I increased the timeout to 1 sec.

Thanks

----------


## nothingspecial

> You are right. I increased the timeout to 1 sec.
> 
> Thanks


Not tested it yet, and won`t till the morning.



But thanks anon  :Razz:

----------


## anonbeat

> Not tested it yet, and won`t till the morning.
> 
> 
> 
> But thanks anon


Thanks to you for your help.

----------


## pickarooney

Search is pretty slow for me (only jumps to the first matching letter after I've typed about 4 letters, roughly 0.75 secs) and updating track information is still very slow in the lastest SVN (close to a minute for 12 tracks). I'm not sure why I'm getting such poor performance compared to everyone else. Can I get the link to the changelog on sourceforge again? I can't figure out what has changed since I last installed.

On search in artist, if I type in any artist beginning with 'the' it doesn't find anything. I think this extends to any group with a space in the name if I need to type up as far as the space.
For example, if I type 'jesus' and wait a second it jumps to 'jesus and mary chain' but if I type 'jesus ' (with the space) it doesn't find anything.

----------


## Uncle Spellbinder

As far as artist searches and the  "THE" issue goes -  If I search for a band/artist that starts with "THE", I search for the proper name...

Cure, The
Smiths, The
Doors, The

Or eliminate "THE" completely. I find these searches nearly instantaneous.

I think it may also have to do with how you tag/categorize your library:

----------


## rotwang888

I don't mean this to be a feature request- I think this has already been covered at some point, but is there currently a way to use global keyboard shortcuts for play/pause, volume, etc?  And does the player work with standard "media" keys?  I'm toying with the idea of getting a remote for my PC and I'm curious how much trouble it will be to control Guayadeque with one.

----------


## pickarooney

> As far as artist searches and the  "THE" issue goes -  If I search for a band/artist that starts with "THE", I search for the proper name...
> 
> Cure, The
> Smiths, The
> Doors, The
> 
> Or eliminate "THE" completely. I find these searches nearly instantaneous.
> 
> I think it may also have to do with how you tag/categorize your library:


I didn't realise thes search changes applied to the file browser, my mistake. I noticed this problem in the Library tab.

Live filtered search really is by far the best search method I've used (and not just in music players).

----------


## anonbeat

> I don't mean this to be a feature request- I think this has already been covered at some point, but is there currently a way to use global keyboard shortcuts for play/pause, volume, etc?  And does the player work with standard "media" keys?  I'm toying with the idea of getting a remote for my PC and I'm curious how much trouble it will be to control Guayadeque with one.


Guayadeque supports multimedia keys. And you can control it from mpris interface also.

----------


## anonbeat

> Search is pretty slow for me (only jumps to the first matching letter after I've typed about 4 letters, roughly 0.75 secs) and updating track information is still very slow in the lastest SVN (close to a minute for 12 tracks). I'm not sure why I'm getting such poor performance compared to everyone else. Can I get the link to the changelog on sourceforge again? I can't figure out what has changed since I last installed.
> 
> On search in artist, if I type in any artist beginning with 'the' it doesn't find anything. I think this extends to any group with a space in the name if I need to type up as far as the space.
> For example, if I type 'jesus' and wait a second it jumps to 'jesus and mary chain' but if I type 'jesus ' (with the space) it doesn't find anything.


This is the link http://guayadeque.svn.sourceforge.ne...eque/?view=log

I will fix the ' ' bug asap.
Thanks

Its fixed in svn revision 877

----------


## Uncle Spellbinder

> As far as artist searches and the  "THE" issue goes -  If I search for a band/artist that starts with "THE", I search for the proper name...
> 
> Cure, The
> Smiths, The
> Doors, The
> 
> Or eliminate "THE" completely. I find these searches nearly instantaneous.
> 
> I think it may also have to do with how you tag/categorize your library.
> ...


I was only using the file browser to show how I sort my music. I was talking about the library tab. Searches for me are near instantaneous. If I type _Cure_ in the searchbar instead of _The Cure_ or_ Cure, The_ - I find the band in question very fast.

----------


## Uncle Spellbinder

Wonder how fast Guayadeque would find the band _The The_  :Razz:

----------


## anonbeat

> Wonder how fast Guayadeque would find the band _The The_


Regarding text searchs. If you type The The it will try to find the two words 'the' and 'the'. You can also use "The The" to find a specific multiword text.

----------


## anonbeat

> ...
> But double-clicking the year does nothing! It would be cool if that would display albums in the library browser that are also from that year.


This have been added to latest svn revision. Thanks for the suggestion.

----------


## Ruzbeh

I like it, but it seems to depend on which artist is selected... so if I want to see all albums in my library from the particular year I double-clicked, I need to first select All in my artist browser. I think it should always list the albums from all artists, because it's rare for the same artist to have another album in the same year. My collection isn't very big (~2800  :Wink: ), so I would like to know what other people with bigger collections think.

----------


## anonbeat

> I like it, but it seems to depend on which artist is selected... so if I want to see all albums in my library from the particular year I double-clicked, I need to first select All in my artist browser. I think it should always list the albums from all artists, because it's rare for the same artist to have another album in the same year. My collection isn't very big (~2800 ), so I would like to know what other people with bigger collections think.


Yes you are right sorry. Should be Fixed now in revision 880

Thank you very much

----------


## chaopoch

Could you add these lyric servers for Chinese songs? thank you.

http://lrcct2.ttplayer.com
http://mp3.sogou.com

----------


## anonbeat

> Could you add these lyric servers for Chinese songs? thank you.
> 
> http://lrcct2.ttplayer.com
> http://mp3.sogou.com


For that i will need your help as I know 0 about chineese. I will contact you for that when I need it.

----------


## chaopoch

> For that i will need your help as I know 0 about chineese. I will contact you for that when I need it.


Here are two python files for your reference.

engine_sogou.py
engine_ttPlayer.py

----------


## last1

> Guayadeque supports multimedia keys. And you can control it from mpris interface also.


Is there any documentation on how to actually do these things? I'd like to set a few KDE global shortcuts to control it and a multimedia key or two, but there doesn't seem to be a help file, man page, or wiki of any kind that would tell me how to do this.

----------


## anonbeat

> Is there any documentation on how to actually do these things? I'd like to set a few KDE global shortcuts to control it and a multimedia key or two, but there doesn't seem to be a help file, man page, or wiki of any kind that would tell me how to do this.


I did it to test guayadeque long ago but using gnome. Dont know how to do that in kde. sorry.

----------


## last1

That's cool too, even if it's gnome specific I could still make use of any information you could give on getting it to work with shortcuts and multimedia keys. I got a gnome box too that I'd like to set that kind of thing on if possible, and there's the possibility I could figure out a wrapper script or something to get it working in kde as well. So if you got any info on it I sure would appreciate it, since I came across this app a couple days ago I really like it and shortcuts are about the only feature I need to make this a much needed replacement for Amarok.

----------


## theLegend

> That's cool too, even if it's gnome specific I could still make use of any information you could give on getting it to work with shortcuts and multimedia keys. I got a gnome box too that I'd like to set that kind of thing on if possible, and there's the possibility I could figure out a wrapper script or something to get it working in kde as well. So if you got any info on it I sure would appreciate it, since I came across this app a couple days ago I really like it and shortcuts are about the only feature I need to make this a much needed replacement for Amarok.


The multimedia keys work straight out of the box for me, but then I'm using Gnome so I'm assuming its set up for that. I did change the multimedia key for the music player in keyboard shortcuts to open Guayadeque when pressed. I doubt that helps you but thought some newbies would be pleased to know this.

On another note, I was wondering what features we could look forward to in the next few versions?

----------


## eltama

> What save button?


Ah sorry, I meant the save button on the lyrics tab. Is it possible to have Ctrl-s as a shortcut for that button?

----------


## anonbeat

> That's cool too, even if it's gnome specific I could still make use of any information you could give on getting it to work with shortcuts and multimedia keys. I got a gnome box too that I'd like to set that kind of thing on if possible, and there's the possibility I could figure out a wrapper script or something to get it working in kde as well. So if you got any info on it I sure would appreciate it, since I came across this app a couple days ago I really like it and shortcuts are about the only feature I need to make this a much needed replacement for Amarok.


What I did to test the multimedia keys was go to System -> Preferences -> Keyboard bindings 
or program gnome-keybinding-properties
and assigned to the multimedia actions key shortcuts I could use like Command-Alt-N for Next
Command-Alt-P for Prev
etc
Hope it helps

----------


## anonbeat

> Ah sorry, I meant the save button on the lyrics tab. Is it possible to have Ctrl-s as a shortcut for that button?


What version are you using? if svn what revision? I have fixed it a few days back
If never get it enabled maybe you have you check the lyrics preferences

----------


## eltama

> What version are you using? if svn what revision? I have fixed it a few days back
> If never get it enabled maybe you have you check the lyrics preferences


Oh my fault. I just noticed that all the options in lyrics were unticked. I would suggest that if all the option are disabled then disable the save button if it doesn't do anything.

----------


## anonbeat

> Oh my fault. I just noticed that all the options in lyrics were unticked. I would suggest that if all the option are disabled then disable the save button if it doesn't do anything.


You are right. It should not be enabled if all items are not checked. Its fixed in svn revision 886

----------


## eltama

> You are right. It should not be enabled if all items are not checked. Its fixed in svn revision 886


Thanks!

----------


## PenguinOfSteel

Hi Anon!
I have some problem with a lot of tracks length and bitrate, see the attached screenshot, for a lot of track I newly added, the the library display bitrate 0 and length 00:00, after playing them, it seems that guayadeque can read the proper length and bitrate and update the library... I'm not sure but it seems that most of them are in variable bitrate, maybe is a gstreamer problem?

----------


## anonbeat

> Hi Anon!
> I have some problem with a lot of tracks length and bitrate, see the attached screenshot, for a lot of track I newly added, the the library display bitrate 0 and length 00:00, after playing them, it seems that guayadeque can read the proper length and bitrate and update the library... I'm not sure but it seems that most of them are in variable bitrate, maybe is a gstreamer problem?


It is a taglib problem. Once its played I read from gstreamer the proper bitrate and length and fix the db.

----------


## Eestlane

IIRC Samba shared directory can't be added to library in Guayadeque.

----------


## anonbeat

> IIRC Samba shared directory can't be added to library in Guayadeque.


Why not? what problem you got ?

----------


## styrliz

Hi *anonbeat*,

I just wanted to ask you about the lyrics display issue (refer to my previous post). I have observed, that it's not only the problem with the Cyrillic characters, also with some common characters (please see screen shot). Is it a bug of the Guayadeque Player? Anybody else has the same problem? If not, how can I solve this on my Ubuntu 10.04?

Thanks in advance.

----------


## anonbeat

> Hi *anonbeat*,
> 
> I just wanted to ask you about the lyrics display issue (refer to my previous post). I have observed, that it's not only the problem with the Cyrillic characters, also with some common characters (please see screen shot). Is it a bug of the Guayadeque Player? Anybody else has the same problem? If not, how can I solve this on my Ubuntu 10.04?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I need to convert html encoded characters. Will try to fix it asap. Right now Im implementing the stream recording.

Thank you for your bug report.

----------


## VastOne

Are you using streamripper to capture radio streams or the built in Sound Recorder?

If it is streamripper, can the flag be set so that the stream location be the directory where the files are then stored?

I believe it is the -d parameter.  This creates a directory with the name of the station the stream is coming from and then puts those files in that directory.

----------


## VastOne

There seems to be a problem with the recorder.  It records the initial song fine and then names the next song but leaves it at a zero byte file and stops the playback.  The playback will not restart on the stream until recording is turned off or the zero byte file is removed.

----------


## anonbeat

> There seems to be a problem with the recorder.  It records the initial song fine and then names the next song but leaves it at a zero byte file and stops the playback.  The playback will not restart on the stream until recording is turned off or the zero byte file is removed.


Yes its not finished yet and there is a problem when trying to rename the filenames based on tags.

One question: Will be interesting also an option to allow continuous recordings not splitting them based on tags?

----------


## texaswriter

I tried to search for this in the thread to no avail, not sure if anybody else has noticed. 

Has anybody had the problem of some songs *not* having titles. Is there a way to force it to use the song name if no song title is there. I'm not sure what other media players have done, but I've never noticed this before [and I would definitely notice it quickly]. 

Thanks

----------


## anonbeat

> I tried to search for this in the thread to no avail, not sure if anybody else has noticed. 
> 
> Has anybody had the problem of some songs *not* having titles. Is there a way to force it to use the song name if no song title is there. I'm not sure what other media players have done, but I've never noticed this before [and I would definitely notice it quickly]. 
> 
> Thanks


This have been discused in the thread and the most probably cause of the problem is that Taglib (which is the library guayadeque uses for reading tags) is not compatible with mp3 with ID3v2.3. If you have this problem you can convert the tags to ID3v2.4 using Kid3 for example.

The version from my ppa have introduced a few changes about this but I will do it optional soon. This change made that when no title is found the filename will be used, If no album is found the folder name is used and if no artist or no genre it will be assigned to 'Unknown'

Thanks for helping testing

----------


## theLegend

I've just updated to v891 and when I come to play any song, it crashes. Running from terminal tells me its a Bus error. I have no idea what that means, the only Bus i know is the 73 that goes from my house to work!  :Smile: 

Backtrace results:
Program received signal SIGSEGV, Segmentation fault.
0x00007ffff6591dd3 in gst_element_set_state ()
   from /usr/lib/libgstreamer-0.10.so.0

----------


## PenguinOfSteel

I have a problem with the new recording properties tab, see the screenshot, the format drop menu, when I select mp3 display "r", the quality drop box truncate "very high" to "very "

----------


## anonbeat

> I have a problem with the new recording properties tab, see the screenshot, the format drop menu, when I select mp3 display "r", the quality drop box truncate "very high" to "very "


This must be something with the translation. Can you run it from console with the command '*LANG=C guayadeque*' to see if its a lang problem or not please?

Thanks

----------


## PenguinOfSteel

> This must be something with the translation. Can you run it from console with the command '*LANG=C guayadeque*' to see if its a lang problem or not please?
> 
> Thanks


Apart from a complete reset of my layout... nothing changed using the "LANG=C guayadeque" command

----------


## anonbeat

> Apart from a complete reset of my layout... nothing changed using the "LANG=C guayadeque" command


Ohh Im sorry the layout got reset  :Sad: 

Will try to fix it once I get the recordings going.

----------


## PenguinOfSteel

Regarding the language issue... I found some drop list and checkbox (for example) that are have problem with the italian translation
See the screenshot:

"non conti" have to be "non contiene"
"conteggio riproduz" have to be "conteggio riproduzioni"
and so on...

Is there a way to solve this problems? For some strings I can fix them trying to make them shorter... but for others I can't...

----------


## PenguinOfSteel

> Ohh Im sorry the layout got reset 
> 
> Will try to fix it once I get the recordings going.


No Problem Anon!!! I had it saved in the preferred layput!!!  :Very Happy: 
Ah, there is one thing, if I want to change a layout already saved and I save it with the same name, It is not rewritten, guayadeque create another voice in the menu with the same name!

----------


## Pifilatakanemu

Just a thought on the idea torrent. The features you implemented should be moved to "implemented" in the idea torrent, too. 

The overview gets better and people noticed that their voices and ideas count and are taken into account in the development.

If you're too busy doing the coding perhaps there is somebody else of the established supporters that could take care of that.

btw: I love the recent improvements like the "file structure panel" and the search. 

I'll update the german translation to add the missing expressions.

----------


## anonbeat

> No Problem Anon!!! I had it saved in the preferred layput!!! 
> Ah, there is one thing, if I want to change a layout already saved and I save it with the same name, It is not rewritten, guayadeque create another voice in the menu with the same name!


This should not happen. If its the exact same name it should be overwritten.

----------


## PenguinOfSteel

> This should not happen. If its the exact same name it should be overwritten.


Oh... have you updated this recently? I have just tried and you are right... last I time I tried before today was some weeks ago and it was not overwitten!
Ok sorry! All is ok!!!  :Smile:

----------


## anonbeat

> Oh... have you updated this recently? I have just tried and you are right... last I time I tried before today was some weeks ago and it was not overwitten!
> Ok sorry! All is ok!!!


I guess I posed about it in the thread maybe a week back.

----------


## anonbeat

> Just a thought on the idea torrent. The features you implemented should be moved to "implemented" in the idea torrent, too. 
> 
> The overview gets better and people noticed that their voices and ideas count and are taken into account in the development.
> 
> If you're too busy doing the coding perhaps there is somebody else of the established supporters that could take care of that.
> 
> btw: I love the recent improvements like the "file structure panel" and the search. 
> 
> I'll update the german translation to add the missing expressions.


What idea do you think I should move ? Maybe I missed any 
Send me the translation once Its done.

Thanks for your help

----------


## Pifilatakanemu

translation sent.

i refer to these ideas:
http://sourceforge.net/apps/ideatorr...orrent/idea/9/

and this one is obsolete thanks to your comment:
http://sourceforge.net/apps/ideatorr...rrent/idea/16/

----------


## anonbeat

> translation sent.
> 
> i refer to these ideas:
> http://sourceforge.net/apps/ideatorr...orrent/idea/9/
> 
> and this one is obsolete thanks to your comment:
> http://sourceforge.net/apps/ideatorr...rrent/idea/16/


Taged as Implemented the 16 but left the 9 as pending as its different thing than the file browser.

Thank you

----------


## nothingspecial

> Hi,
> 
> Great work, great player - light, quick, great looking...  I installed it from the PPA yesterday and am still thrilled.
> 
> I've been using Listen for quite some time, but I think I'll default to Guayadeque from now on.
> 
> There is just one "feature request" that I have - after I search for the song (by name), I'd like to be able to select one of the search results and then automatically play/enqueue the whole album in which the selected song is.
> 
> Thanks, and, best of luck to the developer/team



Fro the cafe thread.

----------


## Uncle Spellbinder

I felt the need to post since it's been a while. Being one of the original testers from the beginning, I check this thread several times a day. The reason for my lack of posting is that I've had no issues to report!  :Very Happy:  Everything is running smoothly and Guayadeque has proven itself to be the music player of choice for Linux,  as far as I'm concerned. 

So, I just wanted to pop in to show my continued support for Guayadeque.  :Cool:

----------


## anonbeat

> I felt the need to post since it's been a while. Being one of the original testers from the beginning, I check this thread several times a day. The reason for my lack of posting is that I've had no issues to report!  Everything is running smoothly and Guayadeque has proven itself to be the music player of choice for Linux,  as far as I'm concerned. 
> 
> So, I just wanted to pop in to show my continued support for Guayadeque.


Thank you for all the help

----------


## Pifilatakanemu

> left the 9 as pending as its different thing than the file browser.


I actually though about something like the file browser when I opened the idea  :Wink: 

Anyway, If you want to implement an even better feature, alright with me.


I'm having some doubts about the pot-based translation..
I made an svn update, made a "sudo ./buildt" and updated the german po on base of the pot... but there are still some translations missing:


All the commands (Nautilus etc.)"Columns" when editing the file browser
Another issue: how can I actually use my updated po-file to check whether all translations are in the right context?

----------


## PenguinOfSteel

Hi Anon!
I have a request regarding the album panel in the library!
Could it be possible to choose between 2 image size?
For example I would like the cover to be larger and have beside them 3 lines:
Album Title
Artist
Year

or something like that

----------


## Uncle Spellbinder

PenguinOfSteel, I like that idea.

----------


## VastOne

> One question: Will be interesting also an option to allow continuous recordings not splitting them based on tags?


Not for me

----------


## anonbeat

> I actually though about something like the file browser when I opened the idea 
> 
> Anyway, If you want to implement an even better feature, alright with me.
> 
> 
> I'm having some doubts about the pot-based translation..
> I made an svn update, made a "sudo ./buildt" and updated the german po on base of the pot... but there are still some translations missing:
> 
> 
> ...


About 'Columns' I found it and will be available for translation in next update.
About the commands cant be done as it is preferences. There is only one guayadeque.default.conf file that is copied as the default preferences if no conf file is found.

----------


## Crzepp

I am surprised with guayadeque. Very good player and has cool features lacking in other gnu/linux players (at least I ever tried). It's fast and stable (0.2.5). I specially like the intelligent playlist generator among other things.

If it's a feature that I miss seems to be a common problem in Gnu/Linux popular players: Cue sheets with flac images (or ape,wv.etc) in the same folder. I mean the ability to separate the tracks of the flac file having the reference in the cue file. Then showing them correctly in the media library.  example of one cue:



```
REM GENRE Rock 
REM DATE 1974 
REM DISCID 9507FA0B 
REM COMMENT "ExactAudioCopy v0.95b3" 
PERFORMER "Steely Dan" 
TITLE "Pretzel Logic" 
FILE "Steely Dan - Pretzel Logic (1999 Remaster).flac" WAVE 
  TRACK 01 AUDIO 
    TITLE "Rikki Don't Lose That Number" 
    PERFORMER "Steely Dan" 
    ISRC USMC17447196 
    INDEX 01 00:00:00 
  TRACK 02 AUDIO 
    TITLE "Night By Night" 
    PERFORMER "Steely Dan" 
    ISRC USMC17447197 
    INDEX 00 04:31:07 
    INDEX 01 04:32:45 
  TRACK 03 AUDIO 
    TITLE "Any Major Dude Will Tell You" 
    PERFORMER "Steely Dan" 
    ISRC USMC17447198 
    INDEX 00 08:11:05 
    INDEX 01 08:12:57 
  TRACK 04 AUDIO 
    TITLE "Barrytown" 
    PERFORMER "Steely Dan" 
    ISRC USMC17447199 
    INDEX 00 11:20:02 
    INDEX 01 11:21:05 
  TRACK 05 AUDIO 
    TITLE "East St. Louis Toodle-Oo" 
    PERFORMER "Steely Dan" 
    ISRC USMC17447200 
    INDEX 00 14:42:02 
    INDEX 01 14:43:27 
  TRACK 06 AUDIO 
    TITLE "Parker's Band" 
    PERFORMER "Steely Dan" 
    ISRC USMC17447201 
    INDEX 00 17:30:62 
    INDEX 01 17:33:05 
  TRACK 07 AUDIO 
    TITLE "Through With Buzz" 
    PERFORMER "Steely Dan" 
    ISRC USMC17447202 
    INDEX 00 20:15:65 
    INDEX 01 20:18:15 
  TRACK 08 AUDIO 
    TITLE "Pretzel Logic" 
    PERFORMER "Steely Dan" 
    ISRC USMC17447203 
    INDEX 00 21:50:27 
    INDEX 01 21:52:35 
  TRACK 09 AUDIO 
    TITLE "With A Gun" 
    PERFORMER "Steely Dan" 
    ISRC USMC17447204 
    INDEX 00 26:23:00 
    INDEX 01 26:25:05 
  TRACK 10 AUDIO 
    TITLE "Charlie Freak" 
    PERFORMER "Steely Dan" 
    ISRC USMC17447205 
    INDEX 00 28:42:00 
    INDEX 01 28:43:72 
  TRACK 11 AUDIO 
    TITLE "Monkey In Your Soul" 
    PERFORMER "Steely Dan" 
    ISRC USMC17447206 
    INDEX 00 31:27:00 
    INDEX 01 31:28:65
```

I don't read the entire thread and I don't know if  someone has the same problem. Even in Microsoft Windows the only player I've tried that can handle this perfectly is foobar. This makes me think that maybe is hard to do, I'm not a developer. I neither know if this is problem of gstreamer or problem of the player.
Searching in the web I found few posts from people asking for this feature, and some of them are >3 years old. I have gigabytes of music in this format since my days with windows XP and foobar and believe me, the difference in sound quality is appreciable. So this makes me think also that  maybe there are no  music lovers in gnu/linux or I don't know.

Anyway keep the good working and thanks.  :Wink:

----------


## anonbeat

> I am surprised with guayadeque. Very good player and has cool features lacking in other gnu/linux players (at least I ever tried). It's fast and stable (0.2.5). I specially like the intelligent playlist generator among other things.
> 
> If it's a feature that I miss seems to be a common problem in Gnu/Linux popular players: Cue sheets with flac images (or ape,wv.etc) in the same folder. I mean the ability to separate the tracks of the flac file having the reference in the cue file. Then showing them correctly in the media library.  example of one cue:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> REM GENRE Rock 
> REM DATE 1974 
> ...


This feature is in my todo list.

Thanks for helping testing

----------


## theLegend

> I've just updated to v891 and when I come to play any song, it crashes. Running from terminal tells me its a Bus error. I have no idea what that means, the only Bus i know is the 73 that goes from my house to work! 
> 
> Backtrace results:
> Program received signal SIGSEGV, Segmentation fault.
> 0x00007ffff6591dd3 in gst_element_set_state ()
>    from /usr/lib/libgstreamer-0.10.so.0


Updated to version 893 and this error has not reared its ugly head so I don't know what the bug was but its okay now and thats all that matters!

This is the first bug report I've had to make so you've done a remarkable job and keep it up, Mr Rios.

----------


## anonbeat

> Updated to version 893 and this error has not reared its ugly head so I don't know what the bug was but its okay now and thats all that matters!
> 
> This is the first bug report I've had to make so you've done a remarkable job and keep it up, Mr Rios.


Im working in streams Recordings and this is why there can be some inestabiltiy. But I think its all fixed now.

----------


## anonbeat

> I actually though about something like the file browser when I opened the idea 
> 
> Anyway, If you want to implement an even better feature, alright with me.
> 
> 
> I'm having some doubts about the pot-based translation..
> I made an svn update, made a "sudo ./buildt" and updated the german po on base of the pot... but there are still some translations missing:
> 
> 
> ...


To use your .po file put it in the svn source code into the po/de directory and delete the .mo file. Compile and install and you will be using it.

----------


## anonbeat

This is the reply 2000 of this thread. I never thought i will get so much support, help, positive feedback and I all I want to say is 

*Thank you guys*

----------


## VastOne

> This is the reply 2000 of this thread. I never thought i will get so much support, help, positive feedback and I all I want to say is 
> 
> *Thank you guys*


The "Little Player that Could"  has certainly come a long long way

----------


## Pifilatakanemu

As for my: *thank you*

In my opinion you're the creator of the best Linux-player so far. And G-que is still advancing in light speed including genius features each week. 

 :KDE Star:  :KDE Star:  :KDE Star:  :KDE Star:  :KDE Star: 





> About 'Columns' I found it and will be available for translation in next update.
> About the commands cant be done as it is preferences. There is only one guayadeque.default.conf file that is copied as the default preferences if no conf file is found.


I found some more...

----------


## rotwang888

Happy 2000!  It's amazing to me how quickly the player went from "looks promising- I'll have to check back on it" to being my main player. I've used 'em all, and I'm really picky, so well done.   No rest for the wicked though- I just had an ugly crash (freeze, really).  In the middle of a track, the player started skipping through the playlist.  I could see some "resource not found" type messages in the OSD text as it went by, then the player froze, using something like 95% of CPU, and I had to kill it.   I'll try to get a backtrace, but I'm not sure how to make it happen again. Odd.

----------


## Crzepp

Hi again!
I'm using 0.2.5 (I'm a bit newbie and I don't know how install the last version) and I found two minor interface problems:


You can see how the right and the bottom bars of lastfm panel are behind.
And another one:

The left panel disappears when maximizing and leaving the inerface like this:


If I push "reproducing" playlist panel of the left  too up when maximized, after restoring the window the left panel dissapears,  If maximize again and lowering it, solves the problem.

Perhaps  these problems are  fixed in  >0.2.5 versions?


Sorry for my beautiful english  :KDE Star: .

----------


## texaswriter

> This have been discused in the thread and the most probably cause of the problem is that Taglib (which is the library guayadeque uses for reading tags) is not compatible with mp3 with ID3v2.3. If you have this problem you can convert the tags to ID3v2.4 using Kid3 for example.
> 
> The version from my ppa have introduced a few changes about this but I will do it optional soon. This change made that when no title is found the filename will be used, If no album is found the folder name is used and if no artist or no genre it will be assigned to 'Unknown'
> 
> Thanks for helping testing


Cool, it's not big, I checked and it's only like 200 or so songs out of like tens of thousands in my library :- :LOL: 

Gratz on the 2000 posts. Gratz also on making this great media player. It covers so much ground while still being light and stable.  :Guitar: 

Keep up the great work.  :Popcorn:  :KDE Star:  :Capital Razz:

----------


## anonbeat

> Hi again!
> I'm using 0.2.5 (I'm a bit newbie and I don't know how install the last version) and I found two minor interface problems:
> 
> 
> You can see how the right and the bottom bars of lastfm panel are behind.
> And another one:
> 
> The left panel disappears when maximizing and leaving the inerface like this:
> 
> ...


The problems are not fixed. Guayadeque uses wxWidgets an this problems comes from a component from this library. This problems are known and should be fixed by then in the near future. If that dont happen I will need to do it myself from my app but for now Im waiting.

Thank you for your help and your bug reports.

----------


## anonbeat

> As for my: *thank you*
> 
> In my opinion you're the creator of the best Linux-player so far. And G-que is still advancing in light speed including genius features each week. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found some more...


Thank you. Could you please test something : 
1. From preferences check 'Load default layout'
2. Close and Open again the app.
3. See if still appears the non translated texts

The cause of the problem you are having is maybe that this texts are saved in the layout. So restarting the layour will fix it.

Let me know how it goes.

Thank you

----------


## PenguinOfSteel

> I have a problem with the new recording properties tab, see the screenshot, the format drop menu, when I select mp3 display "r", the quality drop box truncate "very high" to "very "


Hi Anon!
I have found the source of this kind of problems!!
It is not related to the translation but to the theme I use in ubuntu!
I customized the human theme, using Crux for controls and window borders!
In crux, guayadeque's drop down lists have a big problem: the text near the right side of the closed drop down list is hidden!
In the screenshoot I attached in my previous message, what appear as a "r" in the format drop down, is not "r", mp3 string is almost totally hidden, except the first vertical line of the "m" (looks like an "r").

If I revert using human theme, all behave perfectly!

----------


## anonbeat

> Hi Anon!
> I have found the source of this kind of problems!!
> It is not related to the translation but to the theme I use in ubuntu!
> I customized the human theme, using Crux for controls and window borders!
> In crux, guayadeque's drop down lists have a big problem: the text near the right side of the closed drop down list is hidden!
> In the screenshoot I attached in my previous message, what appear as a "r" in the format drop down, is not "r", mp3 string is almost totally hidden, except the first vertical line of the "m" (looks like an "r").
> 
> If I revert using human theme, all behave perfectly!


Thanks. I will resize the controls to make them a litle larger as a workaround. This is a wxWidgets bug  :Sad:

----------


## Pifilatakanemu

> Thank you. Could you please test something : 
> 1. From preferences check 'Load default layout'
> 2. Close and Open again the app.
> 3. See if still appears the non translated texts
> 
> The cause of the problem you are having is maybe that this texts are saved in the layout. So restarting the layour will fix it.
> 
> Let me know how it goes.
> 
> Thank you



Ok, this fixed it, but the dynamic playlist continue to be in English.

Nothing that bothers me personally, but it would be nice to have the translation as complete as possible.

----------


## anonbeat

> Ok, this fixed it, but the dynamic playlist continue to be in English.
> 
> Nothing that bothers me personally, but it would be nice to have the translation as complete as possible.


Update to latest svn. Then reset the layout again and should be fixed.

Thanks

----------


## PenguinOfSteel

There is something wrong with the automatic add of albums if the play queue is empty.

I have 2 automatic playlist that I use to allow or deny the use of songs:
To Listen: This automatic playlist includes all the songs I labelled as "to listen" (playlist used as allow filter)
Last Played: Include all the songs played in the last week or all the songs with playcount bigger than 1 (playlist used as deny filter)

Guayadeque has just added to play queue an album which is in both playlist (so in theory haven't to be add).
One of the songs of these album is not present in the last played because playcount is 0 and of course have last played date set to never.

Maybe the entire album has been add  due to this song?

----------


## anonbeat

> There is something wrong with the automatic add of albums if the play queue is empty.
> 
> I have 2 automatic playlist that I use to allow or deny the use of songs:
> To Listen: This automatic playlist includes all the songs I labelled as "to listen" (playlist used as allow filter)
> Last Played: Include all the songs played in the last week or all the songs with playcount bigger than 1 (playlist used as deny filter)
> 
> Guayadeque has just added to play queue an album which is in both playlist (so in theory haven't to be add).
> One of the songs of these album is not present in the last played because playcount is 0 and of course have last played date set to never.
> 
> Maybe the entire album has been add  due to this song?


Yes the filters works at track level. 
If this track is selected the whole album is selected.

----------


## PenguinOfSteel

> Yes the filters works at track level. 
> If this track is selected the whole album is selected.


Ok! Not a major problem for me! Thanks for the explanation!!!

----------


## VastOne

The stream recording is working better in version 894. It still stops occasionally but I have recorded for an hour with every file (9 files) saving correctly and then it stopped and did not record anymore.  I will test with svn 898 now.

Update

SVN 898 now creates a record.mp3 in the root of the directory I have chosen to save in, and it now creates a directory based on where the music is coming from.  It will only record for 5 seconds and completely stop, on occasion I need to restart Guayadeque to get the streams to even play again.

Just an FYI Juan, I know it is in development.

----------


## Garthhh

> Yes the filters works at track level. 
> If this track is selected the whole album is selected.


This looks promising
Being noob [6months] to linux where do I find more how to for Gplayer [Guayadeque]?

I just installed
I have been using Itunes & have been looking for a good player for my 15000 mp3 library on this [Pentium III, Unbuntu 9.10] computer.
my library is on a usb external hard drive & on dvd backed up to acc [I think]
I haven't brought any of them on board yet.
I haven't read the entire thread, maybe the 1st 3-400 & the last 100 or so

I would like to be able to keep the current version of my music on the exhdd in a way that would still let me keep it updated
I still use itunes/vista on my wife's notebook

I would like to be able to do backups to dvd in a way similar to Itunes, where I can just back up the newly added without having to figure out what I've added since the last backup.

Thanks for all your hard work
if there are things you would like me to try [noob view] let me know

----------


## anonbeat

> This looks promising
> Being noob [6months] to linux where do I find more how to for Gplayer [Guayadeque]?
> 
> I just installed
> I have been using Itunes & have been looking for a good player for my 15000 mp3 library on this [Pentium III, Unbuntu 9.10] computer.
> my library is on a usb external hard drive & on dvd backed up to acc [I think]
> I haven't brought any of them on board yet.
> I haven't read the entire thread, maybe the 1st 3-400 & the last 100 or so
> 
> ...


Welcome to guayadeque! This thread is the best source of information about guayadeque you will find. I think most of the details have been mentioned or discused here. 

If you want this feature added you can add it to the IdeaTorrent so other can vote about it.

Thanks for helping

----------


## eltama

Hi Anon! Another small issue with lyrics.
Some lyrics from lyrc.com.ar that have accents are shown in html code. For instance in the song Cuando pase el temblor by Soda Stereo, if you look it in the page it says "Yo caminaré" but in Guayadeque it appears as "Yo caminar&eacute".

Also, if it is not too much work, can you add undo functionality via ctrl-z to the lyric edit box? Not a big deal, but I found myself hitting ctrl-z a few times.

----------


## bergandr

Hi Anonbeat,

I just found out, that guayadeque is (probably) not able to process
mp3 files with 'special' characters in it, e.g.: 
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/395774/screenshot_037.png

The picture shows the correct filename in easytag (check the 'o' in 'guaglio') and in the back the window of guayadeque with incorrect encoding. The tags are not processed by g-deque.

Problem is, that I now found many, many files in my library with that
problem...I am testing 0.2.6-0898

Is there a trick how to solve it? Maybe I am just missing sth here.

Thanks a lot for your help!!

----------


## urlwolf

Apologies if the answer is already in the thread (couldn't find it) but... how do I enable replaygain support? And, is there any way to auto-analyze tracks that don't have the tag?

thanks

----------


## anonbeat

> Apologies if the answer is already in the thread (couldn't find it) but... how do I enable replaygain support? And, is there any way to auto-analyze tracks that don't have the tag?
> 
> thanks


replaygain is enabled by default. And no its read only for now

Thanks for your help

----------


## anonbeat

> Hi Anonbeat,
> 
> I just found out, that guayadeque is (probably) not able to process
> mp3 files with 'special' characters in it, e.g.: 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/395774/screenshot_037.png
> 
> The picture shows the correct filename in easytag (check the 'o' in 'guaglio') and in the back the window of guayadeque with incorrect encoding. The tags are not processed by g-deque.
> 
> Problem is, that I now found many, many files in my library with that
> ...


Can you send me by email the file ? anonbeat at gamil dot com 

thanks

----------


## Lysias

Hi!

I had been using Songbird for a while but it just didn't quite seem right to me. Then the dev team behind SB announced that they'll drop support for Linux. Well, I had been looking for an alternative music player even before that but the announcement was the last straw. I have tried various players but none compare to my customized Winamp with lots of plugins and ClassicPro skin. Too bad Winamp doesn't quite work in Wine.

Then I came across Guayadeque which was mentioned in this article: _6 Linux Music Players To Replace Songbird_ (http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/6-linux-music-players-replace-songbird/) though the name is misspelled as Gudyadequ! And I must say, Guayadeque seems quite good indeed, has almost all the things I miss from Winamp and is under active development.

The speed of the app, the layout and Smart Mode are some of the things I so much like about Guayadeque.


I have a couple of suggestions/ideas/bug reports:


change the color of played tracks in the playlist. Songbird does this. Sure, I've set Guayadeque to automatically remove some of the played tracks, but still I'd like this

add lyricsplugin.com as a source for lyrics. In my experience, the site has a fairly good selection of lyrics. Also, a cool feature would be for the lyrics searcher to search many sites if lyrics aren't found at first.

add the ability to stop playback after current track. Amarok has this. This could be implemented by right clicking on the stop button and choosing the option and/or adding the option in the Control menu. This idea is already reported here: https://sourceforge.net/apps/ideator...rrent/idea/28/

is anyone willing to code a small script to import Songbird library data into Guayadeque? Songbird uses SQlite, too. I wouldn't want to lose my ratings and playcounts. They after all are the result of many years of music listening and have survived the transition from Windows/Winamp to Linux/Songbird  :Wink:  *** This is quite important for me

edit: can the Select -> Genre/Artist/Album be also added to the playlist context menu?

the app sometimes crashes when I try to rearrange the layout, i.e. dragging some of the elements somewhere else. This is what I get in the console: 

```
The program 'guayadeque' received an X Window System error.
This probably reflects a bug in the program.
The error was 'BadWindow (invalid Window parameter)'.
  (Details: serial 1332046 error_code 3 request_code 18 minor_code 0)
  (Note to programmers: normally, X errors are reported asynchronously;
   that is, you will receive the error a while after causing it.
   To debug your program, run it with the --sync command line
   option to change this behavior. You can then get a meaningful
   backtrace from your debugger if you break on the gdk_x_error() function
```



after adding the PPA I get these errors when running apt-get update: 

```
W: Tiedoston http://ppa.launchpad.net/anonbeat/ppa/ubuntu/dists/karmic/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz nouto ei onnistunut  404  Not Found

W: Tiedoston http://ppa.launchpad.net/guayadeque/ppa/ubuntu/dists/karmic/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz nouto ei onnistunut  404  Not Found
```



The system is KDE 4.4.2, 64-bit. Guayadeque version 0.2.6-0898 from SVN. The crash I mentioned earlier was happening in the PPA version, too.

And for my closing words I say: thank you anonbeat for Guayadeque! It's rather impressive how often you post here and still have the time to develop the application  :Smile: 


***) I used Winamp's "export to iTunes XML" and Songbird's "import iTunes XML" for this.

----------


## lucanuscervus

Hi,

First, congratulations for the program. It rocks  :Guitar: 

Second, I have just installed the svn version available in the ppa and I broke it in 5 minutes  :Smile: 

I started playing with some of the layout elements and I managed to delete all of them.

How do I get them back?

Thanks

----------


## VastOne

> Hi,
> 
> First, congratulations for the program. It rocks 
> 
> Second, I have just installed the svn version available in the ppa and I broke it in 5 minutes 
> 
> I started playing with some of the layout elements and I managed to delete all of them.
> 
> How do I get them back?
> ...


Library / Preferences / General and tick the Load Default Layouts quit G-Que and then restart

----------


## eltama

> Hi,
> 
> First, congratulations for the program. It rocks 
> 
> Second, I have just installed the svn version available in the ppa and I broke it in 5 minutes 
> 
> I started playing with some of the layout elements and I managed to delete all of them.
> 
> How do I get them back?
> ...


Using the View menu.

----------


## crustache

Ok I downloaded the latest version from sourceforge and, since there's no website or FAQ whatsoever I'm asking here. It's probably been asked several times before but I don't want to waste time digging a huge thread.

I want to play an album. I type the name of the album in the search box, find many albums and then double click on the first song of the album I wanna listen. Thanks to the "smart" monitor it adds to the queue the first song and then some other songs from different artists. What the hell? I'm not smart enough to decide what to listen?

Not being "that" stupid, I disabled the "smart" monitor and repeated the steps above. But, instead of adding the album, Guayadeque just plays the track and that's it. Now I know there's an "album" box but I hate cluttered players with tons of boxes wasting space. 

What I just want is to be able to add an album to the queue by just doucle clicking on a song, is that too bizarre or complicated? I know I'm not a DJ or playlist master but hey, I can't help liking listening to full albums. If there could be an option such as "*Double-click on track plays album*" that would be most welcome.

----------


## eltama

Double clicking on a track plays that track, as expected I would say. If you want to play a full album you can double click on the album (on the albums list) or, if you have the album that you want selected, right click and select play all (or enqueue all).

In Library->Preference->General there is an option "Enqueue as default action" if you want to enqueue the album to the playlist instead of clearing it and adding the album.

Other options to play an album: 
 .drag and drop it from the albums list (it will enqueue it where you drop it)
 .double click the album on the browser tab

----------


## genesys87

Thanks for this player, anonbeat, it's great!

Anyway, I don't know if someone else already said it (too many replies!!! I stopped after page 20 -.-), but the playback engine is not gapless: I tried with some mp3s of different albums and there is always a gap between tracks.

Some suggests:
1) Drag'n'drop support for the library: it would be very useful to add a new songs to the library just by dragging the folder.
2) I don't use Last.fm, instead I use RYM; you could add support also for it.
3) Some features could be added as plugin, so if I don't want them, I simply deselect them in options and they are not loaded in memory, making the player lighter and quicker.

I use gnome2-globalmenu, and when I open Guayadeque, the menu bar is not visible: it appears after I delete some layout element, but I think this is related to wxwidgets.

Edit: I checked on wxwidgets site, they don't behave well with globalmenu applet...  :Sad:

----------


## crustache

> Double clicking on a track plays that track, as expected I would say. If you want to play a full album you can double click on the album (on the albums list) or, if you have the album that you want selected, right click and select play all (or enqueue all).
> 
> In Library->Preference->General there is an option "Enqueue as default action" if you want to enqueue the album to the playlist instead of clearing it and adding the album.
> 
> Other options to play an album: 
>  .drag and drop it from the albums list (it will enqueue it where you drop it)
>  .double click the album on the browser tab


As I said, I want to keep the interface as minimal as possible, just the library and the controls if possible. Your solution implies having the album box opened.

Actually the best thing would be to have the option to get rid of the "now playing" panel and just play whatever is on the library.

----------


## rotwang888

> As I said, I want to keep the interface as minimal as possible, just the library and the controls if possible. Your solution implies having the album box opened.
> 
> Actually the best thing would be to have the option to get rid of the "now playing" panel and just play whatever is on the library.


You could also just use the files tab.  Honestly though, if you're really after a minimal interface, this might not be the best player for you.  Have you tried MPD with Sonata as the client?  It's a very tidy interface and could be just what you're looking for.

----------


## rotwang888

> 2) I don't use Last.fm, instead I use RYM; you could add support also for it.


 Support for what?  I have a RYM account, but I don't know what needs to be supported.  Do you mean displaying artist info from the site?  Or having the player add albums to your RYM collection?   One thing I've thought might be cool is an option to also scrobble plays to libre.fm.  I'm not sure how many people use it yet, but seeing this feature would give me a warm fuzzy free software feeling.

----------


## Uncle Spellbinder

> ...I don't use Last.fm, instead I use RYM; you could add support also for it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by rotwang888
> 
> 
> Support for what?  I have a RYM account, but I don't know what needs to be supported.  Do you mean displaying artist info from the site?  Or having the player add albums to your RYM collection?


Yeah. That request confused me as well. 

I've had an account there for a few years and I see nothing for any music player to "support." Rate Your Music does not scrobble and I really see nothing else to support.  :Think:

----------


## genesys87

> Originally Posted by genesys87
> 
> _2) I don't use Last.fm, instead I use RYM; you could add support also for it._
> 
> 
>  Support for what? I have a RYM account, but I don't know what needs to be supported. Do you mean displaying artist info from the site? Or having the player add albums to your RYM collection?


Yes, I mean displaying artist info from the site (biography, guide to discography, recensions, etc...) and having the player add albums to RYM collection and having RYM add albums from the player (I don't know if this is possible: maybe display the insert page with form fields fillede by the player based on the album selected... something like this), updating the Listening field on RYM, smart playing based on RYM instead of Last.fm.

----------


## anonbeat

> Yes, I mean displaying artist info from the site (biography, guide to discography, recensions, etc...) and having the player add albums to RYM collection and having RYM add albums from the player (I don't know if this is possible: maybe display the insert page with form fields fillede by the player based on the album selected... something like this), updating the Listening field on RYM, smart playing based on RYM instead of Last.fm.


Can you provide me the link to their programming API ? I looked at that site and found nothing.

Thanks

----------


## genesys87

The problem is they don't have an API yet...
They're planning to do it, but it's not a priority.  :Sad: 
Guess that extracting info from raw html is too hard, isn't it?  :Very Happy:

----------


## anonbeat

> The problem is they don't have an API yet...
> They're planning to do it, but it's not a priority. 
> Guess that extracting info from raw html is too hard, isn't it?


It could be done but its not what I would like to do at least for now.

----------


## genesys87

Thanks anyway!

For the gapless problem: is anyone having this problem?

----------


## genesys87

Another suggest/request: would it be possible to sort track added to the play queue from file browser tab by track number instead of file name?

----------


## anonbeat

> Hi!
> 
> I had been using Songbird for a while but it just didn't quite seem right to me. Then the dev team behind SB announced that they'll drop support for Linux. Well, I had been looking for an alternative music player even before that but the announcement was the last straw. I have tried various players but none compare to my customized Winamp with lots of plugins and ClassicPro skin. Too bad Winamp doesn't quite work in Wine.
> 
> Then I came across Guayadeque which was mentioned in this article: _6 Linux Music Players To Replace Songbird_ (http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/6-linux-music-players-replace-songbird/) though the name is misspelled as Gudyadequ! And I must say, Guayadeque seems quite good indeed, has almost all the things I miss from Winamp and is under active development.
> 
> The speed of the app, the layout and Smart Mode are some of the things I so much like about Guayadeque.


Thanks





> I have a couple of suggestions/ideas/bug reports:
> 
> 
> change the color of played tracks in the playlist. Songbird does this. Sure, I've set Guayadeque to automatically remove some of the played tracks, but still I'd like this


I like this idea. It can be done easily and can make a litle more clear the playlist.




> add lyricsplugin.com as a source for lyrics. In my experience, the site has a fairly good selection of lyrics. Also, a cool feature would be for the lyrics searcher to search many sites if lyrics aren't found at first.


I visited the site and only saw a plugin for winamp or wmp. Maybe Im missing something sorry.




> add the ability to stop playback after current track. Amarok has this. This could be implemented by right clicking on the stop button and choosing the option and/or adding the option in the Control menu. This idea is already reported here: https://sourceforge.net/apps/ideator...rrent/idea/28/


That have been already requested and will be implemented once I finish some higher priority tasks




> is anyone willing to code a small script to import Songbird library data into Guayadeque? Songbird uses SQlite, too. I wouldn't want to lose my ratings and playcounts. They after all are the result of many years of music listening and have survived the transition from Windows/Winamp to Linux/Songbird  *** This is quite important for me


If more ppl request it I can code it. BTW have you seen this ? maybe it can help you
http://github.com/chrisamiller/iTunes-to-Guayadeque/





> edit: can the Select -> Genre/Artist/Album be also added to the playlist context menu?


For sure I will add this asap.




> the app sometimes crashes when I try to rearrange the layout, i.e. dragging some of the elements somewhere else. This is what I get in the console: 
> 
> ```
> The program 'guayadeque' received an X Window System error.
> This probably reflects a bug in the program.
> The error was 'BadWindow (invalid Window parameter)'.
>   (Details: serial 1332046 error_code 3 request_code 18 minor_code 0)
>   (Note to programmers: normally, X errors are reported asynchronously;
>    that is, you will receive the error a while after causing it.
> ...


This have been reported before using KDE. Its a wxWidgets component bug and I hope it will be fixed soon. I mentioned this not long ago. Im waiting to be fixed mainstream but if not I will need to fix it here.





> after adding the PPA I get these errors when running apt-get update: 
> 
> ```
> W: Tiedoston http://ppa.launchpad.net/anonbeat/ppa/ubuntu/dists/karmic/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz nouto ei onnistunut  404  Not Found
> 
> W: Tiedoston http://ppa.launchpad.net/guayadeque/ppa/ubuntu/dists/karmic/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz nouto ei onnistunut  404  Not Found
> ```


This is a launchpad problem. I think temporary problem and should be fixed soon if its not already fixed.




> The system is KDE 4.4.2, 64-bit. Guayadeque version 0.2.6-0898 from SVN. The crash I mentioned earlier was happening in the PPA version, too.
> 
> And for my closing words I say: thank you anonbeat for Guayadeque! It's rather impressive how often you post here and still have the time to develop the application 
> 
> 
> ***) I used Winamp's "export to iTunes XML" and Songbird's "import iTunes XML" for this.


Thank you for your help and suggestions

----------


## anonbeat

> Thanks anyway!
> 
> For the gapless problem: is anyone having this problem?


Do you know a player in linux that does gapless mp3 without this tiny gaps between tracks? If so please tell me as I want to take a look at it

----------


## anonbeat

> Another suggest/request: would it be possible to sort track added to the play queue from file browser tab by track number instead of file name?


hmmm maybe for future I will add more fields to the file browser. At this moment you can order only by filename, size and datetime

Thank for your suggestion

----------


## anonbeat

> The stream recording is working better in version 894. It still stops occasionally but I have recorded for an hour with every file (9 files) saving correctly and then it stopped and did not record anymore.  I will test with svn 898 now.
> 
> Update
> 
> SVN 898 now creates a record.mp3 in the root of the directory I have chosen to save in, and it now creates a directory based on where the music is coming from.  It will only record for 5 seconds and completely stop, on occasion I need to restart Guayadeque to get the streams to even play again.
> 
> Just an FYI Juan, I know it is in development.


Can you please try with latest revision. The recording problems should be fixed. 

Thank you for all your help

----------


## genesys87

> Originally Posted by genesys87
> 
> Another suggest/request: would it be possible to sort track added to the play queue from file browser tab by track number instead of file name?
> 
> 
> hmmm maybe for future I will add more fields to the file browser. At this moment you can order only by filename, size and datetime


No, I didn't mean that.
I mean that when I play a folder, songs are played in file name order, not by track number.




> Do you know a player in linux that does gapless mp3 without this tiny gaps between tracks? If so please tell me as I want to take a look at it


Actually, none: I'm always searching an mp3 player for linux truly gapless, then I saw your great player (and your great support!) and I thought my searches would be ended...
I guess that this is a limit of gstreamer, isn't it?

----------


## anonbeat

> No, I didn't mean that.
> I mean that when I play a folder, songs are played in file name order, not by track number.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, none: I'm always searching an mp3 player for linux truly gapless, then I saw your great player (and your great support!) and I thought my searches would be ended...
> I guess that this is a limit of gstreamer, isn't it?


Songs are played from filebrowser using the sort option you have selected in filebrowser. This is why I talked about adding other sort options to allow to sort by track num.

Well I think its a limitation of the mp3 file format not being sample acurate. You need this precision to be totally gapless.

----------


## genesys87

> Songs are played from filebrowser using the sort option you have selected in filebrowser. This is why I talked about adding other sort options to allow to sort by track num.


Sorry, I didn't understand.

A new suggest: support for artist picture in the same way as for album picture, like in gmusicbrowser (great player, but it's written in perl and I hate audio application built on top of scripting language...); you can also add an artist browser, like the album browser.

----------


## VastOne

> Can you please try with latest revision. The recording problems should be fixed. 
> 
> Thank you for all your help


Using SVN 902 and recording for the last hour of 22 songs, all seems to be functioning perfectly.

Well done Mr Rios

Thank you!

----------


## genesys87

Some problems and suggests for layouts:

1) If I delete all layout element but queue, then when I try to add an other element, it displays every the last closed element: for example, I delete for last Text element, then I add Library element and appear an element titled Library, but with the content of Text element; after adding another element, they all behave correctly.
If the last element closed is Last.fm, then the first opened element show Last.fm content over the right one: see the attached screenshot.

2) It would be useful if the layout saved windows size too.

3) Any chance we can resize/move the playing control element?

----------


## VastOne

I spoke too soon it appears....

Right after posting the above message, I received the following error


(guayadeque:31060): GStreamer-CRITICAL **: gst_object_unref: assertion `((GObject *) object)->ref_count > 0' failed


And Guayadeque completely shut down the streams until I restarted.

----------


## mb_3000

Hi. just registered just to say thanks for such a wonderful player. 
I've been using linux for about 3 years now and the one thing I miss from windows is gapless playback. I tried EVERYTHING on linux and nothing works. on my quest to find a real gapless player I ran into your player and I have to say its THE best I've tried. gapless is still mising but hey, at least every other feature I was looking for I got it here. 
thank a lot  :Very Happy:

----------


## meho_r

Bro, you're on the good way to build one of the best music players available. Keep doing great job. Wish you well.

----------


## northwestuntu

im starting to really like this music player  :Capital Razz: 

couple questions though.

1.  i  keep seeing a dark theme? how do i change themes or skins?

2.  is there a way to make the bottom part in this pic shorter and not take up the whole length?  im not sure what you call the area, but it shows whats playing.  it takes up too much area.

----------


## VastOne

> im starting to really like this music player 
> 
> couple questions though.
> 
> 1.  i  keep seeing a dark theme? how do i change themes or skins?
> 
> 2.  is there a way to make the bottom part in this pic shorter and not take up the whole length?  im not sure what you call the area, but it shows whats playing.  it takes up too much area.


You can move that part around in any way by grabbing the upper portion of it and dragging it around the player.

----------


## Lysias

Thanks for the replies.




> I visited the site and only saw a plugin for winamp or wmp. Maybe Im missing something sorry.


Actually I too was wondering how the lyrics search works, but I think it's as easy as this: 

```
http://www.lyricsplugin.com/wmplayer03/plugin/?artist=artist&title=song_title
```

Artist and song title should be url encoded. The original Winamp plugin even has the ability to edit lyrics on the site: 

```
http://www.lyricsplugin.com/winamp03/edit/?artist=artist&title=title
```




> That have been already requested and will be implemented once I finish some higher priority tasks


Great!





> If more ppl request it I can code it. BTW have you seen this ? maybe it can help you
> http://github.com/chrisamiller/iTunes-to-Guayadeque/


Oh, didn't know about this. Thanks. Though I'm having some trouble trying to get Songbird to export data into an XML for some reason. I'll take a look at the script and see if I can get it to read data straight from SB's SQLite database.





> This have been reported before using KDE. Its a wxWidgets component bug and I hope it will be fixed soon. I mentioned this not long ago. Im waiting to be fixed mainstream but if not I will need to fix it here.


 Ah, I see. There are so many posts in this thread that it's a lot of work going through all them  :Smile:  I searched for KDE in this thread but I must have missed the earlier bug report.





> This is a launchpad problem. I think temporary problem and should be fixed soon if its not already fixed.


Not fixed yet, but we'll see. Not that big of a deal, anyway.

----------


## VastOne

Anon

For the third time this morning, I have had a stop of the recording with this:

(guayadeque:31060): GStreamer-CRITICAL **: gst_object_unref: assertion `((GObject *) object)->ref_count > 0' failed


The interesting part is that it works fine for 1 hour and 5 minutes and then fails..This has been consistent all three times this morning. 

FYI

----------


## anonbeat

> Anon
> 
> For the third time this morning, I have had a stop of the recording with this:
> 
> (guayadeque:31060): GStreamer-CRITICAL **: gst_object_unref: assertion `((GObject *) object)->ref_count > 0' failed
> 
> 
> The interesting part is that it works fine for 1 hour and 5 minutes and then fails..This has been consistent all three times this morning. 
> 
> FYI


The next time it happens could you just press PLAY and see if continues? Im seeing a similar problem and its related to pulseaudiosink component. Will try to see how to avoid it but a confirmation on your side will be cool

----------


## VastOne

> The next time it happens could you just press PLAY and see if continues? Im seeing a similar problem and its related to pulseaudiosink component. Will try to see how to avoid it but a confirmation on your side will be cool


Done that already.  If I press play, nothing happens. I have refreshed the stream in genre and then pressed play again and it would start.

----------


## theLegend

I don't know how much of it has been developed but I'm having trouble recording. I've enabled it to record from the preferences but the recording button is still 'greyed' out. I'm assuming I haven't set something but I'm not sure what. I recall having problems using Sound Recorder and Audacity where I've not been able to record at all. I've had a look at the Sound options in ubuntu and twiddled but never had any success.
I'm using Ubuntu 9.10 and using onboard audio (i.e. no PCI soundcard) Any help would be appreciated.

----------


## anonbeat

> I don't know how much of it has been developed but I'm having trouble recording. I've enabled it to record from the preferences but the recording button is still 'greyed' out. I'm assuming I haven't set something but I'm not sure what. I recall having problems using Sound Recorder and Audacity where I've not been able to record at all. I've had a look at the Sound options in ubuntu and twiddled but never had any success.
> I'm using Ubuntu 9.10 and using onboard audio (i.e. no PCI soundcard) Any help would be appreciated.


Record is only for radio streams. Once you have tuned a radio stream press the record button and it will turn red.
Let me know how it goes as Im working on this now.

Thank fo helping testing

----------


## anonbeat

> Hi. just registered just to say thanks for such a wonderful player. 
> I've been using linux for about 3 years now and the one thing I miss from windows is gapless playback. I tried EVERYTHING on linux and nothing works. on my quest to find a real gapless player I ran into your player and I have to say its THE best I've tried. gapless is still mising but hey, at least every other feature I was looking for I got it here. 
> thank a lot


Thank you

----------


## anonbeat

> im starting to really like this music player 
> 
> couple questions though.
> 
> 1.  i  keep seeing a dark theme? how do i change themes or skins?
> 
> 2.  is there a way to make the bottom part in this pic shorter and not take up the whole length?  im not sure what you call the area, but it shows whats playing.  it takes up too much area.


Guayadeque uses the theme used by the system. If you set a dark theme for gnome guadeque will use it.

----------


## anonbeat

> Some problems and suggests for layouts:
> 
> 1) If I delete all layout element but queue, then when I try to add an other element, it displays every the last closed element: for example, I delete for last Text element, then I add Library element and appear an element titled Library, but with the content of Text element; after adding another element, they all behave correctly.
> If the last element closed is Last.fm, then the first opened element show Last.fm content over the right one: see the attached screenshot.
> 
> 2) It would be useful if the layout saved windows size too.
> 
> 3) Any chance we can resize/move the playing control element?


Thanks for your bug reports. I will try to reproduce it and if fix it possible.

----------


## anonbeat

> Done that already.  If I press play, nothing happens. I have refreshed the stream in genre and then pressed play again and it would start.


What do you do to get this ? 



> (guayadeque:31060): GStreamer-CRITICAL **: gst_object_unref: assertion `((GObject *) object)->ref_count > 0' failed


Do you stop recording to get it ?

Thanks

----------


## anonbeat

> Thanks for the replies.
> Actually I too was wondering how the lyrics search works, but I think it's as easy as this: 
> 
> ```
> http://www.lyricsplugin.com/wmplayer03/plugin/?artist=artist&title=song_title
> ```
> 
> Artist and song title should be url encoded. The original Winamp plugin even has the ability to edit lyrics on the site: 
> 
> ...


I have implemented it in revision 904. Thanks

----------


## camaron1

Hola J. Rios

Sorry if it has been asked before (and answered); for classical music _aficionados_ it is essential to have the filter *Composer* as one of the Library panes. At the moment there is only *Genres*, *Labels*, *Artists* and *Albums* with no possibility to modify this as far as I can see. I'm not a programmer but I would imagine that it shouldn't be too hard to include the option. This would make a huge difference to me (and many others, I'm sure). Otherwise it really looks awesome.

Suerte

----------


## anonbeat

> Hola J. Rios
> 
> Sorry if it has been asked before (and answered); for classical music _aficionados_ it is essential to have the filter *Composer* as one of the Library panes. At the moment there is only *Genres*, *Labels*, *Artists* and *Albums* with no possibility to modify this as far as I can see. I'm not a programmer but I would imagine that it shouldn't be too hard to include the option. This would make a huge difference to me (and many others, I'm sure). Otherwise it really looks awesome.
> 
> Suerte


You are right. I will try to include this soon.

Thank you for your help

----------


## camaron1

> I will try to include this soon


Really good , that would probably make it my default player/organizer. I'm looking forward to that.

Thank you

----------


## Lysias

> I have implemented it in revision 904. Thanks


Cool, it's working. Thanks! But the site name is misspelled as _lyricplugin.com_, should be _lyricsplugin.com_ (see attachment).

I also put up a little advertisement at the Linux Mint forums in the hopes of letting more people know about this player.

Also, what do people think: should band names starting with _The_ get a special treatment in the artist list? Like The Doors, currently it's listed under _T_. Should it be under _D_?

----------


## markbl

> 2) it would be useful if the layout saved windows size too.


+1.

----------


## Uncle Spellbinder

> ...I also put up a little advertisement at the Linux Mint forums in the hopes of letting more people know about this player...


GREAT!  Just responded. The more advertisement, the better.

----------


## VastOne

> What do you do to get this ? 
> 
> 
> Do you stop recording to get it ?
> 
> Thanks


Yes. I get that when I stop recording.

Just updated to 904 and the recording is not working at all. It stops immediately and when I stop recording it gives me the 



```
(guayadeque:13580): GStreamer-CRITICAL **: gst_object_unref: assertion `((GObject *) object)->ref_count > 0' failed
```

----------


## genesys87

> Also, what do people think: should band names starting with _The_ get a special treatment in the artist list? Like The Doors, currently it's listed under _T_. Should it be under _D_?


Yes, absolutely, there are too many bands starting with _The_, so _T_ becomes a very crowded place  :Very Happy:

----------


## theLegend

Many thanks to Lysias for suggesting adding lyricsplugins.com as a lyrics search page. I've tried it on all the newest tracks I've got and it found all the lyrics for all of them. Obviously I haven't tested all 6000 of my songs but its certainly better than the other lyric searches. Oh and thanks for Anonbeat for implementing it so speedily!

----------


## anonbeat

Our friend *Ruzbeh* did an awesome work with the button images and with no doubt incorpored them. See it in action with latest svn revision 906.

Big thanks *Ruzbeh* this buttons looks totally awesome!!

----------


## theLegend

> Our friend *Ruzbeh* did an awesome work with the button images and with no doubt incorpored them. See it in action with latest svn revision 906.
> 
> Big thanks *Ruzbeh* this buttons looks totally awesome!!


Yep, totally agree, these buttons are most excellent. Keep up the good work, Ruzbeh and Anonbeat.

----------


## Ruzbeh

Maybe I'm just being picky, but I actually don't like 'em that much. I think they're an improvement, but it's just not right. In any case I think this icon set was the straw that broke the camel's back... I'm done messing around designing icons for now. I think the icons can be much better, but perhaps I'd be saying that again, once I'd finish 'better' ones! There are still some problems, like when an icon that is faded out and you do a mouse-over, the icon pops out quite nastily (the difference between the two states, disabled and highlighted, is too big). I also think stuff like the repeat and shuffle buttons should be smaller. But I'm sure someone else can figure that out.  :Wink:  But anyway, glad you like 'em.

----------


## pickarooney

I really like the new icons. I can imagine they would suit some themes better than others though. I think it's been decided already that in the future there will be an option to choose from button sets and maybe even themes so that's all groovy. 

Any idea if/when the following might be implemented? 

1. Option to save cover images in a specific folder with %artist%-%album%.jpg as name

2. Option to start playing a track immediately if there is no currently active track and default action is 'enqueue'

3. Live filtering in search

4. Searching in album browser (pref via live filtering otherwise with option to search by artists or album)

And one question: how do I delete a filter from the album browser filter list?

I don't use any of the shoutcasty options as it stands, and still can't use last.fm without guayadeque freezing, but there seems to have been a tremendous amount of progress lately. Great work, as always  :Smile:

----------


## theLegend

Now that Banshee has been given a Ubuntu One Music Store plugin I was wondering if you plan on implementing this in Guayadeque too? We wouldn't want those less inferior music players stealing the limelight!

----------


## Lysias

> Many thanks to Lysias for suggesting adding lyricsplugins.com as a lyrics search page. I've tried it on all the newest tracks I've got and it found all the lyrics for all of them. [...]


lyricsplugins.com does indeed have quite an impressive amount of lyrics. I think the presumably large userbase and the relatively easy way of adding lyrics to the site straight from the original Winamp plugin contributes to that. Of course this also allows for people to easily abuse the system by spamming but I haven't seen many wrong lyrics.


I've added a new feature request regarding the sorting of band and album names: https://sourceforge.net/apps/ideator...rrent/idea/32/ Please vote and comment.

And I see the typo in the lyricsplugin engine name got fixed already. Nice!  :Smile: 

Also, the new icons look good.




> [...] 3. Live filtering in search [...]


I'd like to have this too.

----------


## mb_3000

Quick question. is there a way to browse the library by album artist instead of by artist? 
I have a lot of compilations and having hundreds and hundreds of artists with just 1 song isn't really that pretty. 
the only linux player I know handles compilations well is amarok but I hate it. 
thanks

----------


## Uncle Spellbinder

Just updated to SVN 906. I really like the icons a lot. Quick question. When no album art is available, or when not playing I have the regular CD icon. The only icon I'm not a fan of. 
I love the one in anonbeat's screenshot below. Anon is left, mine is right. I much prefer the one in anonbeats. Is there a way to make it default? Or maybe change it to another icon. 
Or am I alone in thinking that the current icon just doesn't fit?

----------


## Pifilatakanemu

> Just updated to SVN 906. I really like the icons a lot. Quick question. When no album art is available, or when not playing I have the regular CD icon. The only icon I'm not a fan of. 
> I love the one in anonbeat's screenshot below. Anon is left, mine is right. I much prefer the one in anonbeats. Is there a way to make it default? Or maybe change it to another icon. 
> Or am I alone in thinking that the current icon just doesn't fit?



This idea would help you out: https://sourceforge.net/apps/ideator...rrent/idea/21/

I'm not totally convinced of the new button set. In my opinion it's to heavy and I'd rather prefer to be able chose between the old flat ones and the new 3D-ones. It somehow reminds me of KDE.. and is calling for attention while I want my buttons to be subtle....
-if you know what I mean...

----------


## Pifilatakanemu

> Quick question. is there a way to browse the library by album artist instead of by artist? 
> I have a lot of compilations and having hundreds and hundreds of artists with just 1 song isn't really that pretty. 
> the only linux player I know handles compilations well is amarok but I hate it. 
> thanks



Just pick "Name" in the Browser or browse the library thorugh the album-pane.

----------


## Uncle Spellbinder

@ flohmann

Damn. I keep forgetting about the Idea section at Sourceforge. Thanks for pointing that out.  :Wink: 

As for the icon set, I find it fantastic. Looking great with the Gnome them I'm using. But yes, I agree a choice for the user to choose would be nice.

EDIT:
Idea submitted: https://sourceforge.net/apps/ideator...rrent/idea/34/

----------


## anonbeat

> Just updated to SVN 906. I really like the icons a lot. Quick question. When no album art is available, or when not playing I have the regular CD icon. The only icon I'm not a fan of. 
> I love the one in anonbeat's screenshot below. Anon is left, mine is right. I much prefer the one in anonbeats. Is there a way to make it default? Or maybe change it to another icon. 
> Or am I alone in thinking that the current icon just doesn't fit?


The left one is the default for radiostations and the right one for regular tracks.

----------


## Crzepp

> replaygain is enabled by default. And no its read only for now
> 
> Thanks for your help


  Replaygain seems that is not working in mine (0.2.5). There is big difference in volume between some tracks from different albums when you are using "inteligent mode".
  Is necessary to  install "libreplaygain" or something else? I don't see any errors in terminal

----------


## anonbeat

> Replaygain seems that is not working in mine (0.2.5). There is big difference in volume between some tracks from different albums when you are using "inteligent mode".
>   Is necessary to  install "libreplaygain" or something else? I don't see any errors in terminal


Can you send me a track that is not working where I can notice it so I can test ?

Thanks for your help

----------


## Uncle Spellbinder

> The left one is the default for radiostations and the right one for regular tracks.


This I know. I was just feeling that the one for regular tracks does not match the icon set at all.   Nor the previous icon set. It has a clunky feel to me. This is why I suggested that something else might be used that more compliments the icon set.

----------


## anonbeat

> This I know. I was just feeling that the one for regular tracks does not match the icon set at all.   Nor the previous icon set. It has a clunky feel to me. This is why I suggested that something else might be used that more compliments the icon set.


I dont mind to change it but my graphics skills are not enought to do something like this. Sorry.

----------


## Lysias

> Is there any documentation on how to actually do these things? I'd like to set a few KDE global shortcuts to control it and a multimedia key or two, but there doesn't seem to be a help file, man page, or wiki of any kind that would tell me how to do this.


The names may differ a bit as I translated them freely from Finnish but here goes:

Open _System settings_ -> Go to _Input actions_ -> right click on the left list -> choose _New_ => _Global hotkey_ => _D-BUS command_ (see first screenshot)

For _Trigger_ click on the button and then push the desired multimedia key on your keyboard. Now fill in the information like in the second screenshot. You can find the list of the commands in in this post and here.

1) org.mpris.guayadeque
2) /Player
3) org.freedesktop.MediaPlayer.<action, for example Pause>

----------


## Lysias

anonbeat,

using pause through MPRIS doesn't seem to work right. The command pauses playback ok but doesn't unpause it when a new Pause command is sent. According to this, it should:




> *  Pause* 
> 
>  If playing : pause. If paused : unpause


After sending the Pause command through MPRIS an odd thing happens: when playback is paused by using the Play/Pause button in the application and then unpaused using the same button, playback starts from the beginning of the track instead of restoring playback.

Using SVN version 906.

----------


## anonbeat

> anonbeat,
> 
> using pause through MPRIS doesn't seem to work right. The command pauses playback ok but doesn't unpause it when a new Pause command is sent. According to this, it should:
> 
> After sending the Pause command through MPRIS an odd thing happens: when playback is paused by using the Play/Pause button in the application and then unpaused using the same button, playback starts from the beginning of the track instead of restoring playback.
> 
> Using SVN version 906.


This should be fixed in next svn update.

----------


## rotwang888

Well, crap.  The one time in recent days when I run Guayadeque from the applications menu instead of gdb I get the crash again after the skipping though tracks and "resource not found" messages. Oh well, at least now I know it wasn't a fluke and I'll get that backtrace eventually.
  Also, it's not a big deal, but I have a request about the behavior of the VU meters.  As it is now, when playing a mono track (many podcasts, all of the old radio shows I listen to), only the left meter moves, although sound comes through both channels.  I think it would be better to have both meters move the same.  I'm old enough to have owned hardware with physical VU meters, and when I see only one moving it's a little distracting.  Part of my brain thinks a cable is loose somewhere or something.

----------


## Pifilatakanemu

> I dont mind to change it but my graphics skills are not enought to do something like this. Sorry.


Perhaps the icon-creator is available for doing some more artwork for guayadeque?  :Wink:

----------


## h!v

Nau I see wat U deed der!

Remember that I was asking about native file names for podcasts?
For the hell of it I could not figure out what exactly was format of the filename. I finally took a peek into code.
Juicy, gPodder and foobar's extension use native format for filenames. So far I found out only Gque and Miro did it's own thing with names.



```
 wxFileName PodcastFile = wxFileName( m_PodcastsPath + wxT( "/" ) +
                                            PodcastItem->m_Channel + wxT( "/" ) +
                                            Uri.GetPath().AfterLast( wxT( '/' ) ) );
```

This line is deleted and it works for me as it should now. It's useless for me as 1. episodes are numbered, 2 usually have date in filename already.


```
PodcastTime.Format( wxT( "%Y%m%d%H%M%S-" ) ) +
```

I haven't looked deeper into the code if it doesn't f*ck up rest, but all seems to be working as it should. 
Don't hold me on this, but xml parsing annoys me too  :Wink: ( I wonder if I'll have time and will to do this).

Every time I boot in, first thing to do is issue


```
svn update && make && sudo make install
```

None! I say no app made me stay on latest releases, bleeding edge.
Good sheit as they say in ghetto america  :Wink: .

One request.
Button Randomize is rendered a bit useless for now by Playlists. Either people can order songs within playlist itself or just set randomized one. It's mine perspective at least.
What I'm thinking about is giving option to change behavior of this button by user choosing from few functions.
1. Present one, randomizing playlist ( nowplaying one).
2. Adding random album/track which would depend on option chosen in Playback tab.
3. Maybe add more songs in Smart mode.

Cheers

----------


## bergandr

> Quick question. is there a way to browse the library by album artist instead of by artist? 
> I have a lot of compilations and having hundreds and hundreds of artists with just 1 song isn't really that pretty. 
> the only linux player I know handles compilations well is amarok but I hate it. 
> thanks


Yes - good idea! Same problem I have. This would be great to add another
browsing possibility with AlbumArtist. Currenty you have:
Labels
Genres
Artist
Album
Years
Ratings
Playcounts

I made an entry to the IdeaTorrent: https://sourceforge.net/apps/ideator...rrent/idea/35/

----------


## anonbeat

> Nau I see wat U deed der!
> 
> Remember that I was asking about native file names for podcasts?
> For the hell of it I could not figure out what exactly was format of the filename. I finally took a peek into code.
> Juicy, gPodder and foobar's extension use native format for filenames. So far I found out only Gque and Miro did it's own thing with names.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


I think I will keep the datetime in the name as not all podcast providers give unique names to the files. And I want to have the posibility to keep recordings even when there are not available from the provider. And I found some providers that used the same filename quite often.

Randomize is just to randomize a playlist. You add for example the tracks from an artist and want to listen to them with a random order. Thats it! its a simple way to randomize the playlist. 

All the rest is given in different ways using preferences options or using playlists.

As alwasy Thank you very much for your help

----------


## genesys87

Some other little bugs:

1) When the playing queue is cleared, last playing song info remains written in the playing control element (I dont know how you call it), while it should be cleared too.

2) When a track finishes and begins another, informations in playing control element and notification by desktop appear in the last 5 seconds of the finishing song, while they should appear when the next song begins. See screenshot.

3) Not really a bug, but in the album browser I think it would be better not to show any icon when there is no album. See screenshot.

----------


## anonbeat

> Some other little bugs:
> 
> 1) When the playing queue is cleared, last playing song info remains written in the playing control element (I dont know how you call it), while it should be cleared too.
> 
> 2) When a track finishes and begins another, informations in playing control element and notification by desktop appear in the last 5 seconds of the finishing song, while they should appear when the next song begins. See screenshot.
> 
> 3) Not really a bug, but in the album browser I think it would be better not to show any icon when there is no album. See screenshot.


1) You are clearing the playlist and not the current playing track. I dont see why It should be cleared. If you hit play it is the track that will be played.

2) You are right. Trying to fix the radio recording I did several tests and included in the playback engine a 5 secs buffer that did this behaivour. I have removed it .

3) I have made it to dont show any image.

Thank you very much for your help

----------


## anonbeat

> Well, crap.  The one time in recent days when I run Guayadeque from the applications menu instead of gdb I get the crash again after the skipping though tracks and "resource not found" messages. Oh well, at least now I know it wasn't a fluke and I'll get that backtrace eventually.
>   Also, it's not a big deal, but I have a request about the behavior of the VU meters.  As it is now, when playing a mono track (many podcasts, all of the old radio shows I listen to), only the left meter moves, although sound comes through both channels.  I think it would be better to have both meters move the same.  I'm old enough to have owned hardware with physical VU meters, and when I see only one moving it's a little distracting.  Part of my brain thinks a cable is loose somewhere or something.


Let me now when you can get that backtrace. I have fixed the mono vumeters display.

Thanks

----------


## VastOne

> 1)You are right. Trying to fix the radio recording I did several tests and included in the playback engine a 5 secs buffer that did this behaivour.


Hey anon...

Is there anything you want me to do to further test the radio recording?  

Do you have an update as to what you are experiencing? 

Thanks

----------


## anonbeat

> anonbeat,
> 
> using pause through MPRIS doesn't seem to work right. The command pauses playback ok but doesn't unpause it when a new Pause command is sent. According to this, it should:
> 
> After sending the Pause command through MPRIS an odd thing happens: when playback is paused by using the Play/Pause button in the application and then unpaused using the same button, playback starts from the beginning of the track instead of restoring playback.
> 
> Using SVN version 906.


Fixed the Pause / Unpause problem. Thanks

----------


## anonbeat

> Hey anon...
> 
> Is there anything you want me to do to further test the radio recording?  
> 
> Do you have an update as to what you are experiencing? 
> 
> Thanks


Keep doing recordings and checking if stops after a while. I did today two tests and kept recording for over two hours.

Thank you

----------


## genesys87

> 1) You are clearing the playlist and not the current playing track. I dont see why It should be cleared.


In the playing queue there is also the current playing track: if I clear all tracks in the queue I expect the current playing track to be stopped and cleared too, isnt'it?




> 3) I have made it to dont show any image.


Yeah, I imagined, but I don't like it  :Very Happy:  Could you add an option to show or not show them?

Anyway, keep doing such a good work!  :Very Happy:

----------


## anonbeat

> In the playing queue there is also the current playing track: if I clear all tracks in the queue I expect the current playing track to be stopped and cleared too, isnt'it?
> 
> 
> Yeah, I imagined, but I don't like it  Could you add an option to show or not show them?
> 
> Anyway, keep doing such a good work!


I dont expect it and always hated the players that did it. I want to set a new playlist and not stop the current playing track. To stop the current playing track there is a button or you can just set to play another track.

I guess I have discused this already  :Smile:

----------


## rotwang888

> Let me now when you can get that backtrace. I have fixed the mono vumeters display.
> 
> Thanks


That's much better. Thank you.  I'm waiting for the freeze now- I'll keep you posted.

----------


## genesys87

> I dont expect it and always hated the players that did it. I want to set a new playlist and not stop the current playing track. To stop the current playing track there is a button or you can just set to play another track.


Ok, I guess I can live with it  :Very Happy: 

I tried revision 909 (info dialog still shows -0893) and it's all ok (at least for the bugs I posted).

----------


## anonbeat

> Ok, I guess I can live with it 
> 
> I tried revision 909 (info dialog still shows -0893) and it's all ok (at least for the bugs I posted).


If you want to update the revision in splash do ./build again

Thank you

----------


## Uncle Spellbinder

To get the proper splash, I've been updating SVN like this:


```
cd guayadeque

make clean

svn update

./build

sudo make install
```

----------


## genesys87

> If you want to update the revision in splash do ./build again





> To get the proper splash, I've been updating SVN like this:
> 
> 
> ```
> cd guayadeque
> make clean
> svn update
> ./build
> sudo make install
> ```


Thank you!

----------


## nothingspecial

Pointless post - but just so you all know



```
svn up
```

will do the same as svn 

```
update
```

Not very helpful, but it mat give your D, A, T and E keys more life.

----------


## h!v

> I think I will keep the datetime in the name as not all podcast providers give unique names to the files. And I want to have the posibility to keep recordings even when there are not available from the provider. And I found some providers that used the same filename quite often.
> 
> Randomize is just to randomize a playlist. You add for example the tracks from an artist and want to listen to them with a random order. Thats it! its a simple way to randomize the playlist. 
> 
> All the rest is given in different ways using preferences options or using playlists.
> 
> As alwasy Thank you very much for your help


Never encountered podcast that doesn't use different names, but ok. This is why I asked for switch to rule out timestamp from podcasts. I listen to alot of stuff. Within a week I download about 1 GB( audio podcasts only) of podcasts. Since I tend to work under Ubuntu then into XP, it often doubles space. This is where I'm comming from.
Will need to watch out for updates then  :Wink: ( since I guess files are updated and overwritten).

I'm aching for proper random, still. Thing I'm asking is pretty easy I guess since you can call to clear playlist then add random song/album.
Just saying  :Wink: .

Cheers

oFF


> Not very helpful, but it mat give your D, A, T and E keys more life.


Lifespan of my keyboard is about 1 year. 2 at max. Especially since nowdays keyboards tend to be really bad.

----------


## anonbeat

> ...[*]change the color of played tracks in the playlist. Songbird does this. Sure, I've set Guayadeque to automatically remove some of the played tracks, but still I'd like this
> ...


Done in svn revision 913

Thanks for your help




> ...
> after adding the PPA I get these errors when running apt-get update: 
> 
> ```
> W: Tiedoston http://ppa.launchpad.net/anonbeat/ppa/ubuntu/dists/karmic/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz nouto ei onnistunut  404  Not Found
> 
> W: Tiedoston http://ppa.launchpad.net/guayadeque/ppa/ubuntu/dists/karmic/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz nouto ei onnistunut  404  Not Found
> ```
> 
> ...


The url is not correct. You need to do 


```
add-apt-repository ppa:anonbeat/guayadeque
```

Or visit this url https://launchpad.net/~anonbeat/+archive/guayadeque

Thanks

----------


## VastOne

> Keep doing recordings and checking if stops after a while. I did today two tests and kept recording for over two hours.
> 
> Thank you


Started recording right after this at 1:17pm and it is still going strong 6 hours later.

Looks good Anon!

----------


## Lysias

> Done in svn revision 913
> 
> Thanks for your help
> 
> 
> 
> The url is not correct. You need to do 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, thanks for implementing it. And you were right about the PPA, the problem was fixed by removing the old address and adding the correct one. I wonder how the wrong address got into my sources list... Oh well, at the moment I'm not using PPA, but SVN.

Some other nice commands for those who want to keep up with the changes in Guayadeque (issue them at the Guayadeque root folder):



```
svn log -l 10
```

Shows 10 latest commits



```
head -n 10 changelog
```

Shows 10 latest lines from the changelog

----------


## VastOne

> To get the proper splash, I've been updating SVN like this:
> 
> 
> ```
> cd guayadeque
> 
> make clean
> 
> svn update
> ...


Do you have to do sudo ./build ?

In my case I have to which is why I am clarifying.

Thanks Uncle

----------


## anonbeat

> Do you have to do sudo ./build ?
> 
> In my case I have to which is why I am clarifying.
> 
> Thanks Uncle


You only should need it when doing make install. If you did once ./build with root priviledges then you need to reset permissions as regular user in the build dir doing *sudo chown user:user -R* where use is your regular username

----------


## VastOne

> You only should need it when doing make install. If you did once ./build with root priviledges then you need to reset permissions as regular user in the build dir doing *sudo chown user:user -R* where use is your regular username


Just in the guayadeque dir?

Thanks

----------


## anonbeat

> Just in the guayadeque dir?
> 
> Thanks


Yes into the guayadeque source dir

----------


## pickarooney

> In the playing queue there is also the current playing track: if I clear all tracks in the queue I expect the current playing track to be stopped and cleared too, isnt'it?


I would expect that when you clear the playlist it removes the current playing song from the list but doesn't stop playing it straight away. 

Basically, if I'm listening to a trash metal playlist and it gets to near the end I want to wipe everything from the list so that when the last song playing is done, that's it. 

When the next person comes and adds a classical music albulm to the playlist it should start with that and not replay the last trash metal track. 

I have to admit I'm not sure which way Guayadeque deals with this right now as I haven't tested it in a couple of days, but surely this makes sense to most users?

Any chance we can get a button to clear the playlist instead of a right-click menu item? I'm extremely lazy in such things  :Very Happy:

----------


## mememe

Hey, I want to thank you for a great player. I have switched from Rhythmbox few weeks ago and don't think I will be switching back.

However, I just upgraded to the most recent version from the PPA and immediately noticed the new icons... How can I revert them back to the previous ones? Those were PERFECT. Although I usually prefer icons matching the Gnome HIG, these were so beautiful that they've made the whole player look extraordinary.
These new are, well, just ordinary, weird looking icons...

----------


## anonbeat

> Hey, I want to thank you for a great player. I have switched from Rhythmbox few weeks ago and don't think I will be switching back.
> 
> However, I just upgraded to the most recent version from the PPA and immediately noticed the new icons... How can I revert them back to the previous ones? Those were PERFECT. Although I usually prefer icons matching the Gnome HIG, these were so beautiful that they've made the whole player look extraordinary.
> These new are, well, just ordinary, weird looking icons...


In a future version there will be an option to switch to different icons, and ppl can do their own. Right now there is no such option sorry.

Thanks for your help

----------


## anonbeat

> I would expect that when you clear the playlist it removes the current playing song from the list but doesn't stop playing it straight away. 
> 
> Basically, if I'm listening to a trash metal playlist and it gets to near the end I want to wipe everything from the list so that when the last song playing is done, that's it. 
> 
> When the next person comes and adds a classical music albulm to the playlist it should start with that and not replay the last trash metal track. 
> 
> I have to admit I'm not sure which way Guayadeque deals with this right now as I haven't tested it in a couple of days, but surely this makes sense to most users?
> 
> Any chance we can get a button to clear the playlist instead of a right-click menu item? I'm extremely lazy in such things


Right now it does what you says. If you clear playlist and add new items to the playlist once the current playing track finish start playing the new one. What it doesnt not do is stop playing or clear the current playing track.

I think i will separate the playlist buttons from the player ones and put them in the bottom of the playlist.

----------


## Pifilatakanemu

> In a future version there will be an option to switch to different icons, and ppl can do their own. Right now there is no such option sorry.
> 
> Thanks for your help


Great news!

anonbeat for president!


 :Wink:

----------


## VastOne

> You only should need it when doing make install. If you did once ./build with root priviledges then you need to reset permissions as regular user in the build dir doing *sudo chown user:user -R* where use is your regular username


I have several questions regarding this.

1 - Why did I have had to do the ./build as sudo to begin with.

2 - I have tried to do the sudo chown user:user -R using my username but I get a message "chown: missing operand after `vastone:vastone'
Try `chown --help' for more information.

3 - I have updated via svn since I ran th sudo ./build and everything still seems to be functioning as it always done before any of this.

Thanks.

----------


## anonbeat

> I have several questions regarding this.
> 
> 1 - Why did I have had to do the ./build as sudo to begin with.
> 
> 2 - I have tried to do the sudo chown user:user -R using my username but I get a message "chown: missing operand after `vastone:vastone'
> Try `chown --help' for more information.
> 
> 3 - I have updated via svn since I ran th sudo ./build and everything still seems to be functioning as it always done before any of this.
> 
> Thanks.


Sorry forgot '*'  :Sad: 

it should be *sudo chown user:user * -R*

Sorry again. You need to do this because you cant do ./build as regular user for what I understood. Sorry if I did not understand you correctly.

You should be allowded to do all process except *make install* as regular user.

Thanks for your help

----------


## nothingspecial

I wouldn`t presume to tell you what to type into a computer but I`d always thought that chown reads the option before the user:group and file/directory



```
sudo chown -R vastone:vastone guyadeque/build
```

That`s why chown is complaining of a missing operand - it is expecting a file or directory after vastone:vastone but getting an option.

----------


## nothingspecial

Also, I, as seasoned breaker of various linux systems, would recommend specifying a path for a command such as chown, that has the potential to completely stuff up your computer if used incorrectly, rather than a * or a .

If you issued that from / rather than ~/guayadeque by mistake you could be left with an unuseable machine.

Not wishing to be critical, please don`t take offence, it`s just I`ve seen too many users break their systems like that.

----------


## anonbeat

> Also, I, as seasoned breaker of various linux systems, would recommend specifying a path for a command such as chown, that has the potential to completely stuff up your computer if used incorrectly, rather than a * or a .
> 
> If you issued that from / rather than ~/guayadeque by mistake you could be left with an unuseable machine.
> 
> Not wishing to be critical, please don`t take offence, it`s just I`ve seen too many users break their systems like that.


I totally agree with you. I tend to think its me who is typing the commands.

----------


## VastOne

> Also, I, as seasoned breaker of various linux systems, would recommend specifying a path for a command such as chown, that has the potential to completely stuff up your computer if used incorrectly, rather than a * or a .
> 
> If you issued that from / rather than ~/guayadeque by mistake you could be left with an unuseable machine.
> 
> Not wishing to be critical, please don`t take offence, it`s just I`ve seen too many users break their systems like that.


I appreciate any help I can get, especially from NothingSpecial who has taught me many things on many ways!

 :Guitar:

----------


## Lysias

> r915 | anonbeat | 2010-04-12 15:54:09 +0300 (ma, 12 huhti  2010) | 1 line
> 
> Remove played items color in playlist as make items unreadable in some themes


1) I kind of liked this feature (I wouldn't have proposed it if I didn't  :Wink:  ) but I suppose it could be problematic with some themes. Do you think highlighting played tracks could be done in a different way? Or have you thought about hidden preferences, like _about:config_ in Firefox? More experienced users could edit the guayadeque config by hand to add some features and the preferences area wouldn't be too crowded.

2) I can confirm that the MPRIS pause/unpause issue is fixed.

3) I also had a crash. I started the player, some tracks were already loaded in the playlist and I hit Play -> Guayadeque crashed. I can't give you more information, I'm afraid, but I'll see if it happens again.

4) I'm learning Ruby and SQL in order to import my statistics from Songbird. Let's see how that goes  :Think:  I'm using the iTunes-to-Guayadeque script as a starting point.

5) If someone's using KDE and wants to add Dolphin and Konsole to the Commands, it's as easy as this:

Konsole


```
konsole --workdir {bp}
```

Dolphin


```
dolphin {bp}
```

6) I added a new feature request to the Ideatorrent: 'Select Genre/Artist/Album' in playlist rightclick menu

*Edit:* anonbeat informed me that this feature is already worked on and will be implemented soon. I also learned that you can doubleclick on the artist, album and year fields in the now playing panel and the clicked field will be selected in the library. How cool is that?

The title went wrong, though  :d'oh!: Can you, anonbeat, change the title to *'Select Genre/Artist/Album' in playlist rightclick menu*

----------


## urlwolf

I use an external hd with my music. 
sometimes I start guayadeque without having plugged the hd first. as a results, it erases the library. (!)

I have to rescan the library and it takes 20 min or so. Any way you could fix it so it doesn't erase my lib if the hd is not plugged in?

Thanks!

----------


## urlwolf

A couple of feature requests (minor):
- have file format as a column, and maybe replaygain
- sort by more than one column

Thanks!

----------


## nothingspecial

> I use an external hd with my music. 
> sometimes I start guayadeque without having plugged the hd first. as a results, it erases the library. (!)
> 
> I have to rescan the library and it takes 20 min or so. Any way you could fix it so it doesn't erase my lib if the hd is not plugged in?
> 
> Thanks!


I mount my collection remotely using sshfs and this doesn`t happen if I haven`t mounted it first.

----------


## Lysias

The sorting in the library seems to be case sensitive. This results, for example, in that _AC/DC_ comes before _Aarni_. Also, names that start with a lowercase letter are put to the end of the list.

----------


## anonbeat

> I use an external hd with my music. 
> sometimes I start guayadeque without having plugged the hd first. as a results, it erases the library. (!)
> 
> I have to rescan the library and it takes 20 min or so. Any way you could fix it so it doesn't erase my lib if the hd is not plugged in?
> 
> Thanks!


Disable Update library on start

----------


## anonbeat

Any comments about the new layout of the Album browser?

----------


## Lysias

> Any comments about the new layout of the Album browser?


I like it. It's more compact now? Some of the longer texts are partially cut off though (see attached picture).

----------


## nothingspecial

> Any comments about the new layout of the Album browser?


Computer 1 @ rev 891

Screenshot.png

Computer 2 @ rev 915

Screenshot-1.png

I don`t see a difference, what am I missing?

----------


## anonbeat

> Computer 1 @ rev 891
> 
> Attachment 153080
> 
> Computer 2 @ rev 915
> 
> Attachment 153081
> 
> I don`t see a difference, what am I missing?


I see in the titlebar of guayadeque revision 872 in both screenshots.

----------


## nothingspecial

> I see in the titlebar of guayadeque revision 872 in both screenshots.




```
Path: .
URL: http://guayadeque.svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/guayadeque/Trunk
Repository Root: http://guayadeque.svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/guayadeque
Repository UUID: 4cb5adbf-918c-4dcd-961d-2ea90eaf881c
Revision: 915
Node Kind: directory
Schedule: normal
Last Changed Author: anonbeat
Last Changed Rev: 915
Last Changed Date: 2010-04-12 13:54:09 +0100 (Mon, 12 Apr 2010)
```



```
Path: .
URL: http://guayadeque.svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/guayadeque/Trunk
Repository Root: http://guayadeque.svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/guayadeque
Repository UUID: 4cb5adbf-918c-4dcd-961d-2ea90eaf881c
Revision: 891
Node Kind: directory
Schedule: normal
Last Changed Author: anonbeat
Last Changed Rev: 891
Last Changed Date: 2010-04-06 23:26:52 +0100 (Tue, 06 Apr 2010)
```

You are right about the window title though  :Smile:

----------


## Lysias

If only one track is selected in the library, the information in the bottom right should say _1 track_, not _1 tracks_.

I seem to be good at finding low priority stuff  :Smile:

----------


## anonbeat

> ```
> Path: .
> URL: http://guayadeque.svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/guayadeque/Trunk
> Repository Root: http://guayadeque.svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/guayadeque
> Repository UUID: 4cb5adbf-918c-4dcd-961d-2ea90eaf881c
> Revision: 915
> Node Kind: directory
> Schedule: normal
> Last Changed Author: anonbeat
> ...


Then you should see that its more compact now but can get cutted the text if the title are big enough.

----------


## anonbeat

> If only one track is selected in the library, the information in the bottom right should say _1 track_, not _1 tracks_.
> 
> I seem to be good at finding low priority stuff


damn need to rewrite the whole app!!

----------


## nothingspecial

Does guayadeque, when run remotely, read the local config file?

I suppose that could explain it.

I run guayadeque remotely on my netbook (latest version), for use with headphones, whilst browsing and offering (usually) poinless advice on these forums.

I also run guayadeque on my all singing, all dancing, 4gig ram, amd64 Pc, that is connected to my TV and super-duper sound system, but don`t update it as often. However, it performs amazingly.

The screenshots were both from my netbook, accessing my media PC via ssh with X forwarding.

----------


## nothingspecial

Ignore last post - I`ll have a look.

I choose my albums from the picture, I don`t care what it says underneath.

----------


## Lysias

> damn need to rewrite the whole app!!


No, no need to do that. All in all Guayadeque works very well and is a top notch program. Even now I'm listening to songs using it, and have for many hours. No bigger problems encountered.

I'm sorry if I offended you in some way  :Sad:

----------


## nothingspecial

> No, no need to do that. All in all Guayadeque works very well and is a top notch program. Even now I'm listening to songs using it, and have for many hours. No bigger problems encountered.
> 
> I'm sorry if I offended you in some way


I am 99.999% sure he was joking  :Smile: 

I`ve said alot worse

----------


## anonbeat

> No, no need to do that. All in all Guayadeque works very well and is a top notch program. Even now I'm listening to songs using it, and have for many hours. No bigger problems encountered.
> 
> I'm sorry if I offended you in some way


I was joking! dont worry!

----------


## Lysias

> I was joking! dont worry!


Oh, well that's good to hear. I thought I had been filing too many (minor) bug and feature requests  :Wink: 

It's easy to mistake something written when you don't see the other person and his/her reactions.

----------


## anonbeat

> Oh, well that's good to hear. I thought I had been filing too many (minor) bug and feature requests 
> 
> It's easy to mistake something written when you don't see the other person and his/her reactions.


I had to add a lol or something similar. sorry

Anyway its fixed and will be up to svn soon.  :Wink:

----------


## Lysias

> I had to add a lol or something similar. sorry
> 
> Anyway its fixed and will be up to svn soon.


Hahah, yeah, you had me there for a while  :Capital Razz: 

And now back to listening music provided by Guayadeque's Smart mode and trying to get some work done (I'm hopeless when it comes to that...).

----------


## rotwang888

> Oh, well that's good to hear. I thought I had been filing too many (minor) bug and feature requests


Don't worry.  I've pestered anon about many minor things, including a request to remove a single letter.   In fact, I'll bring up a minor grammar problem now- the verbs don't match in the play/pause button tooltip.   It should be either "Starts playing or pauses..." or "Start playing or pause...".  To match the text for the other buttons it should be "Start playing or pause...".   But that's still a bit long.  "Play or pause..." would be better.  Sorry Anon, you've got another complete re-write ahead...

----------


## eltama

Hi Anon, I appreciate a lot the changes you made to the lyrics tab. Thanks!
Some minor problems:

1. If a song does not have lyrics and it is not found on the internet, the lyrics from the PREVIOUS song are shown after the search.

2. The lyrics engine choice on the song editor (not the one on the lyrics tab) is not remembered. Maybe you could make both combo boxes be synchronized.

And some low priority requests:

3. Add an option to trim the blank spaces at the beginning and at the end of each sentence of lyrics and also the delete the initial and final blank lines.

4. I have changed my layout and moved the lyrics tab to the right of the library, to have it always visible. But since it is not too wide, most of the time the album / artist text gets truncated. In those cases I would like the album to be in one sentence and the artist in another. Or maybe you could make the whole text (including lyrics) wrap.

5. I have asked this before. If it's not too difficult (or there is a good reason not to do it), I would like to have ctrl-s as a shortcut for the save button and ctrl-z for undo.

6. While on the shortcuts topics, I think ctrl-q should be a shortcut to exit.

----------


## Crzepp

This player is improving with each version. Thanks for your hard work.

"¡Arriba las islas canarias!"

----------


## northwestuntu

is there a way for the tracks to keep playing in the library? they stop after playing one.  do you have to use playlist for continuous play?

----------


## northwestuntu

> Hi Anon, I appreciate a lot the changes you made to the lyrics tab. Thanks!
> Some minor problems:
> 
> 1. If a song does not have lyrics and it is not found on the internet, the lyrics from the PREVIOUS song are shown after the search.
> 
> 2. The lyrics engine choice on the song editor (not the one on the lyrics tab) is not remembered. Maybe you could make both combo boxes be synchronized.
> 
> And some low priority requests:
> 
> ...


agree  :Popcorn:

----------


## rotwang888

> do you have to use playlist for continuous play?


Yes.  It will play through the tracks in the "now playing" list, not the library.  You can add your whole library to the playlist if you wish, though.

----------


## anonbeat

> Don't worry.  I've pestered anon about many minor things, including a request to remove a single letter.   In fact, I'll bring up a minor grammar problem now- the verbs don't match in the play/pause button tooltip.   It should be either "Starts playing or pauses..." or "Start playing or pause...".  To match the text for the other buttons it should be "Start playing or pause...".   But that's still a bit long.  "Play or pause..." would be better.  Sorry Anon, you've got another complete re-write ahead...


Done

----------


## anonbeat

> Hi Anon, I appreciate a lot the changes you made to the lyrics tab. Thanks!
> Some minor problems:
> 
> 1. If a song does not have lyrics and it is not found on the internet, the lyrics from the PREVIOUS song are shown after the search.
> 
> 2. The lyrics engine choice on the song editor (not the one on the lyrics tab) is not remembered. Maybe you could make both combo boxes be synchronized.
> 
> And some low priority requests:
> 
> ...


Fixed the issues. Thank you very much for your help

The shortcuts will be added in a next release

----------


## anonbeat

> is there a way for the tracks to keep playing in the library? they stop after playing one.  do you have to use playlist for continuous play?


The way is adding the tracks you want to listen to the playlist. You can enable add a random (track/album) when playlist is empty so it will be play randomly your whole library. 

If you set as deny filter 'Last Played Tracks' this will prevent tracks to be repeated.

If you want to listen for example only from one artist set the Allow filter to a playlist with Artist = 'Artist selected'.

You can also just enable Smart Play mode that will add tracks for your. You just start with one track and it will be adding tracks based on this one you selected.

You can also have the choice to create a playlist with whatever you want to listen and add it to the player playlist.

As you can see there are many options.

----------


## anonbeat

> I have a tray icon problem. In Karmic when I set gnome-panel to be transparent, the icon background of Guayadeque is not transparent (also some other apps). After a bit research I found out that in gnome 2.28 they changed a way tray icon are initiated and has to be fixed directly in apps, not gnome-panel. It is something about GTKStatusIcon and GTKTrayIcon should use different way than in previous versions.
> 
> More info here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+s...35/comments/30
> and here
> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=529023#c8


TaskBar Icon should be now transparent in svn revision 918. 

Thank you for your help

----------


## Pifilatakanemu

I just updatet to the newest version.
The German translation is not up to date any more.

The last changes I made are gone (and the Wartschlange you added, too).


Well, actually it's the Warteschlange (Spiele jetzt) und Filters instead of Filter that are set back. For the moment I could not find any other mistakes...

----------


## pickarooney

> Well, actually it's the *Warteschlange*


I know what that means, but it sounds filthy in English  :Very Happy:

----------


## dunji

hello. after amarok was changing to version 2, i was searchin for a new mighty audio-player, and i think, i found it. guayadeque is realy wonderfull. thank u very much for creating this stuff.  :Smile:  but today, after adding some new tracks to my library, it crashed and there is no possibility to restart it. the error: 



```
13:08:18: Error: guDbLibrary::ExecuteQuery exception 'SELECT DISTINCT album_id, album_artistid, artist_name, album_name, album_coverid FROM songs , albums, artists AND album_artistid = artist_id AND song_albumid = album_id ORDER BY artist_name, song_year DESC LIMIT 0, 25' 1: SQLITE_ERROR[1]: near "AND": syntax error Segmentation fault
```

what can i do?

dunji

----------


## anonbeat

> hello. after amarok was changing to version 2, i was searchin for a new mighty audio-player, and i think, i found it. guayadeque is realy wonderfull. thank u very much for creating this stuff.  but today, after adding some new tracks to my library, it crashed and there is no possibility to restart it. the error: 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 13:08:18: Error: guDbLibrary::ExecuteQuery exception 'SELECT DISTINCT album_id, album_artistid, artist_name, album_name, album_coverid FROM songs , albums, artists AND album_artistid = artist_id AND song_albumid = album_id ORDER BY artist_name, song_year DESC LIMIT 0, 25' 1: SQLITE_ERROR[1]: near "AND": syntax error Segmentation fault
> ```
> 
> what can i do?
> ...


Please can you send me your ~/.guayadeque/guayadeque.db ?

email it to anonbeat at gmail dot com

Thanks

----------


## dunji

Please can you send me your ~/.guayadeque/guayadeque.db ?
it's too big for email..

----------


## anonbeat

> Please can you send me your ~/.guayadeque/guayadeque.db ?
> it's too big for email..


Upload it to some upload server and send me the link. If you want to keep it private set a password and send the password and link to my email.

Thanks

----------


## eltama

> Fixed the issues. Thank you very much for your help
> 
> The shortcuts will be added in a next release


Great!

Thanks for the change to the album / artist title on the lyrics. But now the text is left aligned instead of centered.

Another small issue is that if you have a song with lyrics but you want to see if you can find a better one on say lyricsplugin.com (which btw is awesome), if it finds a lyrics the new lyrics will override the old one even if you don't save it.
I think that this is a side effect of a request I did to automatically save the changes to lyrics. To be honest, I am not sure anymore that that is a good idea. Anyway you could auto-save the lyrics only if you have edited them, otherwise you have to use the save button.

----------


## dartmusic

> If you want to listen for example only from one artist set the Allow filter to a playlist with Artist = 'Artist selected'.
> 
> You can also just enable Smart Play mode that will add tracks for your. You just start with one track and it will be adding tracks based on this one you selected.


Would you mind explaining this further?  I'm still not happy with the selections made by Smart Play mode and would like to be able to weight or "suggest" taking from tracks with a particular tag or from one particular file path, but I can't quite understand the Allow and Deny filters as you note above.

Thanks in advance!

----------


## eltama

A few more requests for lyrics

1. lyricsplugin.com works very well with accents, but it shows double quotes as &quot; e.g. El twist del pibe by La Renga or Flaca by Andrés Calamaro. On the site it is shown correctly e.g. http://www.lyricsplugin.com/wmplayer03/plugin/?artist=Andres%20Calamaro&title=Flaca

2. If you drag and drop a song on the lyrics tab and then select the Follow player option, the Reload the lyric button should reload the lyric of the currently playing song, not the one you dropped.

3. Add a column to the library that shows a small icon if the song has lyrics like Songbird does. If you click that icon, the lyrics should open on the lyrics tab.

----------


## Lysias

Looking at the SVN log and the player itself I can see you've yet again been busy working on Guayadeque, anonbeat. Good job, man!  :Smile: 

I have a couple of things to ask and report:

1) under KDE 4.4.2 the taskbar icon isn't transparent (see attachment, oh and Banshee is there only as an example, I pledge my allegiance to Gdeque  :Wink:  ). I guess this is an issue with wxWidgets and KDE?

2) I can reorganize the layout without Guayadeque crashing due to the wxWidgets bug by disabling composition in KDE settings. This is a tip to any fellow KDE users and I learned of this from here.

3) Is there a way to put the lyrics panel under the playlist panel? Some of the panels, like playlist and filters panel are somehow different than the rest as they can be completely detached and put almost anywhere (see second attach.).

On the left side I'd like to have the now playing area, beneath it the playlist and then lyrics. On the right side would be the library and other services in tabs. Is this doable? It seems I can't put lyrics beneath playlist.

Using SVN version 920.

----------


## eltama

> Would you mind explaining this further?  I'm still not happy with the selections made by Smart Play mode and would like to be able to weight or "suggest" taking from tracks with a particular tag or from one particular file path, but I can't quite understand the Allow and Deny filters as you note above.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


The first thing you have to do is create a dynamic playlists for each criteria that you want to be used as suggestion for what has to be added and what not.

For instance, you can create a dynamic playlist with all the songs having the genre Rock, or all the songs by some artist. You have a lot of criteria to define a set of songs. Creating dynamic playlists is easy but let me know if you have problems there.

You can also tag songs and use those tags to create playlists. For instance I have a tag for songs that I don't want to be added randomly by the player and a playlist of all the songs with that tag. The good thing about dynamic playlists is that if you add or remove the tag from a song, the playlist will be updated automatically.

Once you have have defined playlists for your different moods you can choose them on the Allow filter to choose songs only from that set and on the Deny filter to not allow those.

----------


## Lysias

> A few more requests for lyrics
> 
> 1. lyricsplugin.com works very well with accents, but it shows double quotes as &quot; e.g. El twist del pibe by La Renga or Flaca by Andrés Calamaro. On the site it is shown correctly e.g. http://www.lyricsplugin.com/wmplayer...ro&title=flaca


I was wondering about those &quot; strings...




> 3. Add a column to the library that shows a small icon if the song has lyrics like Songbird does. If you click that icon, the lyrics should open on the lyrics tab.


I second this. Would be good to have.

----------


## anonbeat

> I was wondering about those &quot; strings...
> 
> 
> 
> I second this. Would be good to have.


right now you can drop a track into the lyrics tab to see the lyrics but what you suggest is fine.

----------


## eltama

> 1) under KDE 4.4.2 the taskbar icon isn't transparent (see attachment, oh and Banshee is there only as an example, I pledge my allegiance to Gdeque  ). I guess this is a issue with wxWidgets and KDE?


Actually I have the same problem in GNOME under Lucid Lynx (using rev 920).




> 3) Is there a way to put the lyrics panel under the playlist panel? Some of the panels, like playlist and filters panel are somehow different than the rest as they can be completely detached and put almost anywhere (see second attach.).


My experience is that you can only move them within the library pane and you can detach it but only to the sides. This is probably a limitation of the wxWidgets.

This is my current layout. Note the problem with Guayadeque's system tray icon.

----------


## eltama

A small problem that I noticed thanks to the previous screenshot is that now after a song is played, that songs looses the disc number on the library list.

Fortunately it's only a display problem. If you refresh the album, it shows correctly.

----------


## anonbeat

> Actually I have the same problem in GNOME under Lucid Lynx (using rev 920).
> 
> 
> My experience is that you can only move them within the library pane and you can detach it but only to the sides. This is probably a limitation of the wxWidgets.
> 
> This is my current layout. Note the problem with Guayadeque's system tray icon.


Nice layout!

There is something weird with the icon. For example in karmic only was transparent when changed the size to 22x22. I read that with latest gnome the default icon size is 32x32 and this is prossible the problem but I dont want to be checking what system its running to decide the icon size.

That should be fixed in wxWidgets itself. I posted already about this topic a link to the track bug of wxWidgets.

----------


## Lysias

> This is my current layout. Note the problem with Guayadeque's system tray icon.


Very nice. I copied the layout and saved it as "eltama inspired"  :Capital Razz:  Just goes to show that Guayadeque can accommodate almost anyone's visual preferences.

----------


## eltama

> Nice layout!
> 
> There is something weird with the icon. For example in karmic only was transparent when changed the size to 22x22. I read that with latest gnome the default icon size is 32x32 and this is prossible the problem but I dont want to be checking what system its running to decide the icon size.
> 
> That should be fixed in wxWidgets itself. I posted already about this topic a link to the track bug of wxWidgets.


Thanks  :Capital Razz: 

Here it is (taken from guayadeque.conf)


```
Data2=layout2|name=PlayerVumeters;caption=Vumeters;state=2099196;dir=2;layer=0;row=1;pos=1;prop=100000;bestw=20;besth=20;minw=20;minh=20;maxw=-1;maxh=-1;floatx=69;floaty=309;floatw=331;floath=249|name=PlayerFilters;caption=Filters;state=2099196;dir=2;layer=0;row=1;pos=0;prop=100000;bestw=135;besth=68;minw=50;minh=50;maxw=-1;maxh=-1;floatx=1263;floaty=204;floatw=143;floath=92|name=PlayerPlayList;caption=Now Playing;state=2099196;dir=2;layer=0;row=2;pos=0;prop=76419;bestw=100;besth=100;minw=100;minh=100;maxw=-1;maxh=-1;floatx=662;floaty=78;floatw=108;floath=124|name=PlayerPanel;caption=;state=768;dir=5;layer=0;row=0;pos=0;prop=100000;bestw=308;besth=167;minw=-1;minh=-1;maxw=-1;maxh=-1;floatx=-1;floaty=-1;floatw=-1;floath=-1|name=PlayerSelector;caption=;state=2099196;dir=3;layer=2;row=0;pos=0;prop=123581;bestw=100;besth=100;minw=100;minh=100;maxw=-1;maxh=-1;floatx=295;floaty=868;floatw=108;floath=124|dock_size(5,0,0)=310|dock_size(3,2,0)=747|dock_size(2,0,1)=424|dock_size(2,0,2)=695|
Tabs0=09460c284b9ad25d000aae6000000002=*00[Library],02[Last.fm],03[Lyrics],06[Browser],01[Radio],04[PlayLists],05[Podcasts]@layout2|name=dummy;caption=;state=2098174;dir=3;layer=0;row=0;pos=0;prop=100000;bestw=632;besth=451;minw=632;minh=451;maxw=-1;maxh=-1;floatx=-1;floaty=-1;floatw=-1;floath=-1|name=09460c284b9ad25d000aae6000000002;caption=;state=2098172;dir=5;layer=0;row=0;pos=0;prop=100000;bestw=200;besth=200;minw=-1;minh=-1;maxw=-1;maxh=-1;floatx=-1;floaty=-1;floatw=-1;floath=-1|dock_size(5,0,0)=20|
Tabs1=09460c284b9ad25d000aae6000000002=*00[Library],02[Last.fm],03[Lyrics],06[Browser],01[Radio],04[PlayLists],05[Podcasts]@layout2|name=dummy;caption=;state=2098174;dir=3;layer=0;row=0;pos=0;prop=100000;bestw=810;besth=364;minw=810;minh=364;maxw=-1;maxh=-1;floatx=-1;floaty=-1;floatw=-1;floath=-1|name=09460c284b9ad25d000aae6000000002;caption=;state=2098172;dir=5;layer=0;row=0;pos=0;prop=100000;bestw=200;besth=200;minw=-1;minh=-1;maxw=-1;maxh=-1;floatx=-1;floaty=-1;floatw=-1;floath=-1|dock_size(5,0,0)=20|
Tabs2=09460c284b9ad25d000aae6000000002=*00[Library],02[PlayLists],03[Files],04[Browser]|093b14704bc3a9897fae766000000003=+01[Lyrics]@layout2|name=dummy;caption=;state=2098174;dir=3;layer=0;row=0;pos=0;prop=100000;bestw=180;besth=180;minw=180;minh=180;maxw=-1;maxh=-1;floatx=-1;floaty=-1;floatw=-1;floath=-1|name=09460c284b9ad25d000aae6000000002;caption=;state=2098172;dir=5;layer=0;row=0;pos=0;prop=100000;bestw=200;besth=200;minw=-1;minh=-1;maxw=-1;maxh=-1;floatx=-1;floaty=-1;floatw=-1;floath=-1|name=093b14704bc3a9897fae766000000003;caption=;state=2098172;dir=2;layer=1;row=0;pos=0;prop=100000;bestw=810;besth=364;minw=-1;minh=-1;maxw=-1;maxh=-1;floatx=-1;floaty=-1;floatw=-1;floath=-1|dock_size(5,0,0)=20|dock_size(2,1,0)=403|
```

About the tray icon: I am too addicted to Guayadeque to let those things bother me  :Popcorn:

----------


## eltama

> Very nice. I copied the layout and saved it as "eltama inspired"


lol, thanks  :Smile:

----------


## anonbeat

> lol, thanks


I made a few days back some screenshots of the current 0.2.6 version and uploaded to the gallery at https://sourceforge.net/apps/gallery...adca0addc48173

I created a few layouts some of them I think are very nice!

----------


## eltama

> I made a few days back some screenshots of the current 0.2.6 version and uploaded to the gallery at https://sourceforge.net/apps/gallery...adca0addc48173
> 
> I created a few layouts some of them I think are very nice!


Some of them are really nice indeed!

Is it possible to add an entry in the View menu to show/hide the statusbar or is there any limitation in wxWidgets?

----------


## anonbeat

> Some of them are really nice indeed!
> 
> Is it possible to add an entry in the View menu to show/hide the statusbar or is there any limitation in wxWidgets?


I havent looked at this yet. Its a feature requested and need to look at it.

----------


## anonbeat

> A few more requests for lyrics
> 
> 1. lyricsplugin.com works very well with accents, but it shows double quotes as &quot; e.g. El twist del pibe by La Renga or Flaca by Andrés Calamaro. On the site it is shown correctly e.g. http://www.lyricsplugin.com/wmplayer03/plugin/?artist=Andres%20Calamaro&title=Flaca
> 
> 2. If you drag and drop a song on the lyrics tab and then select the Follow player option, the Reload the lyric button should reload the lyric of the currently playing song, not the one you dropped.
> 
> 3. Add a column to the library that shows a small icon if the song has lyrics like Songbird does. If you click that icon, the lyrics should open on the lyrics tab.


The issue with html entities should be fixed.
I will take note of your other requests

----------


## dartmusic

> The first thing you have to do is create a dynamic playlists for each criteria that you want to be used as suggestion for what has to be added and what not.
> 
> For instance, you can create a dynamic playlist with all the songs having the genre Rock, or all the songs by some artist. You have a lot of criteria to define a set of songs. Creating dynamic playlists is easy but let me know if you have problems there.
> 
> You can also tag songs and use those tags to create playlists. For instance I have a tag for songs that I don't want to be added randomly by the player and a playlist of all the songs with that tag. The good thing about dynamic playlists is that if you add or remove the tag from a song, the playlist will be updated automatically.
> 
> Once you have have defined playlists for your different moods you can choose them on the Allow filter to choose songs only from that set and on the Deny filter to not allow those.


OK, I feel dumb!  This is one of those things you can't see until you do it, hence I could never see what anyone was talking about until I actually defined a dynamic playlist.

I'll see how this works out.

Thanks!

----------


## eltama

> OK, I feel dumb!  This is one of those things you can't see until you do it, hence I could never see what anyone was talking about until I actually defined a dynamic playlist.
> 
> I'll see how this works out.
> 
> Thanks!


no problem, I also had to ask anonbeat the first time  :Smile:

----------


## eltama

> The issue with html entities should be fixed.
> I will take note of your other requests


It works fine now. Thanks once again!

----------


## PenguinOfSteel

Hi Anon!
I've been away from the forum and guayadeque for some days, so first of all I want to say that I really love the last update!!!
The iconset is amazing I think!!!


I have a request, since I have the obsession to keep all my mp3 organized, is there a way to implement a function that even, if I reorganize all the folders of my library, guayadeque can recognize the songs and not loose the statistics and the label assigned?
On the other hand, if you can implement something for mass renaming and organizing the files using user-defined pattern, maybe it would be easier to keep the statistics and labels (etc.)

Thanks again for this fantastic player!

----------


## pickarooney

I never realised you could separate out the tabs like that and display both lyrics and library/browser. Great!

I reckon I'm about 6 features away from making a permanent switch to Guayadeque now.

----------


## anonbeat

> I never realised you could separate out the tabs like that and display both lyrics and library/browser. Great!
> 
> I reckon I'm about 6 features away from making a permanent switch to Guayadeque now.


You can even separate the window.

----------


## apocalypse80

First of all congratulations on a job well done.
I can't even remember how long I've looking for a linux player like this one.

A few feature requests;

1) More formatting options for lyrics would be sweet, particularly font size and line wrap (scrolling is fail).

2) I need some way to enforce saved lyric encoding, since lyrics lose line changes when opened in mediamonkey/windows.

3) I like my music to be fully tagged, but it can be hard to keep track on large databases.
So I suggest some filtering options related to missing information, like "show all albums/songs with missing covers" or "show all songs with missing lyrics".
A simple idea for that would be adding columns to the library browser, allowing sort to work as a filter.

----------


## anonbeat

> A small problem that I noticed thanks to the previous screenshot is that now after a song is played, that songs looses the disc number on the library list.
> 
> Fortunately it's only a display problem. If you refresh the album, it shows correctly.


Its fixed in svn

Thanks for your bug report

----------


## anonbeat

> First of all congratulations on a job well done.
> I can't even remember how long I've looking for a linux player like this one.
> 
> A few feature requests;
> 
> 1) More formatting options for lyrics would be sweet, particularly font size and line wrap (scrolling is fail).
> 
> 2) I need some way to enforce saved lyric encoding, since lyrics lose line changes when opened in mediamonkey/windows.
> 
> ...



I take note of this requests. I dont understand exactly what you mean with the point 2 so if you can please explain it a litle more.

Thanks for your help and suggestions

----------


## pickarooney

> You can even separate the window.


Oh no! I spent years hating that in the GIMP  :Very Happy:  Although it is cool that it can be done, I admit.

----------


## apocalypse80

> I take note of this requests. I dont understand exactly what you mean with the point 2 so if you can please explain it a litle more.
> 
> Thanks for your help and suggestions


I added some new albums to the library and obtained their lyrics in quayadeque, using the default server.
The lyrics were saved to the id3 tags and display perfectly using guayadeque or other linux players.

Opening these same songs in windows 7 (using mediamonkey, which reads id3 lyrics), the lyrics become one large line; it displays no line changes whatsoever.
Mediamonkey wraps that line, making it a mess of text.

There are no issues whatsoever with lyrics going the other way, guayadeque displays MM-obtained lyrics perfectly.
I'm guessing this is either an encoding issue or a linux/windows newline character issue, either way I like my collection to be cross-platform :Guitar:

----------


## anonbeat

> I added some new albums to the library and obtained their lyrics in quayadeque, using the default server.
> The lyrics were saved to the id3 tags and display perfectly using guayadeque or other linux players.
> 
> Opening these same songs in windows 7 (using mediamonkey, which reads id3 lyrics), the lyrics become one large line; it displays no line changes whatsoever.
> Mediamonkey wraps that line, making it a mess of text.
> 
> There are no issues whatsoever with lyrics going the other way, guayadeque displays MM-obtained lyrics perfectly.
> I'm guessing this is either an encoding issue or a linux/windows newline character issue, either way I like my collection to be cross-platform


Ahhh I see... Its a newline character issue. Will fix this asap.

Thanks

----------


## Pifilatakanemu

> I added some new albums to the library and obtained their lyrics in quayadeque, using the default server.
> The lyrics were saved to the id3 tags and display perfectly using guayadeque or other linux players.


Put your requests in the idea torrent where they can challenge the other requests.  :Wink:

----------


## northwestuntu

> You can even separate the window.


sweet! 
 :Guitar:

----------


## Pifilatakanemu

I got my new player (Sansa Clip+) today and would love to fill it with guayadeque. But there is still a suiting feature missing.

I would love to see the path-based databases implemented. Or path-based playlists that can be synced. For example: 
I create a playlist (e.g. Clip+) and add a couple of songs. Through syncing they get transfered to the player. (I now I can manually put them there by applying "copy to" but I'd love to have an automatized option)

I think this would be a great solution for managing the music on a lot of players and even other devices like USB stick etc.


Perhaps the following idea could be linked to this feature: https://sourceforge.net/apps/ideator...rrent/idea/11/

I'm sorry to say that, but the German translation is not up to date. perhaps you could use the last po I sent you to fix this? The only thing missing there was "Warteschlange" instead of "Spiele jetzt".. filthy stuff  :Wink:

----------


## Pifilatakanemu

I just tried to update some tags without having the external HD mounted where the music is. the librars is gone now. this ain't a very userfriendly behaviour. perhaps it can be changed.

----------


## anonbeat

> I got my new player (Sansa Clip+) today and would love to fill it with guayadeque. But there is still a suiting feature missing.
> 
> I would love to see the path-based databases implemented. Or path-based playlists that can be synced. For example: 
> I create a playlist (e.g. Clip+) and add a couple of songs. Through syncing they get transfered to the player. (I now I can manually put them there by applying "copy to" but I'd love to have an automatized option)
> 
> I think this would be a great solution for managing the music on a lot of players and even other devices like USB stick etc.
> 
> 
> Perhaps the following idea could be linked to this feature: https://sourceforge.net/apps/ideator...rrent/idea/11/
> ...


Are you sure you are using the latest svn? I see here that Now Playing translation fine


```
#: PlayList.cpp:76
msgid "Now Playing"   
msgstr "Warteschlange"
```

Maybe you are not doing sudo make install to install the new lang file ?

----------


## anonbeat

> I just tried to update some tags without having the external HD mounted where the music is. the librars is gone now. this ain't a very userfriendly behaviour. perhaps it can be changed.


When a file is saved its also scanned for if there are files missing.  The program dont know if also happens that files were deleted outside guayadeque. In your case there were tons of files missing.

----------


## anonbeat

> edit: can the Select -> Genre/Artist/Album be also added to the playlist context menu?


This have been implemented in current svn revision 924

Thanks for your suggestion and help

----------


## Lysias

> This have been implemented in current svn revision 924
> 
> Thanks for your suggestion and help


Thanks for implementing it.

----------


## dartmusic

> I got my new player (Sansa Clip+) today and would love to fill it with guayadeque. But there is still a suiting feature missing.
> 
> I would love to see the path-based databases implemented. Or path-based playlists that can be synced. For example: 
> I create a playlist (e.g. Clip+) and add a couple of songs. Through syncing they get transfered to the player. (I now I can manually put them there by applying "copy to" but I'd love to have an automatized option)
> 
> I think this would be a great solution for managing the music on a lot of players and even other devices like USB stick etc.


I would like to second this idea. I have a Nexus One which I use as an mp3 player as well and it is recognized in Ubuntu as a USB Mass Storage Class device.  What would be wonderful is if there was a "Device" or "Portable" section in Guayadeque that would read an .is_music_player file located on the root of the device to get info about path to save music to, applicable formats (hopefully would be able to transcode to playable formats if necessary), artwork conventions and playlist location.  This can all be done manually, but it would nice to automate it, especially in the program we're using to manage our libraries and play our music.

Also (and this would really set Guayadeque apart) the ability to correctly transfer playlists and re-create them with the correct path on the device would be key.  No other Linux music program can seem to do this...and I can't quite figure out why!  It seems fairly easy; the program knows where it placed the tracks that are noted IN the playlist file (*.m3u) and simply needs to replace the path noted IN the .m3u file created on the target device.  

I know that there may be others who say that iPod management is more important, but that is a proprietary system that has loads of programs that can handle transferring music to it.  There simply are no Linux programs that can correctly and cleanly manage music on a USB Mass Storage Class device (such as the Sansa Clip mentioned above or a smartphone such as the Nexus One).  Banshee TRIES, but cannot handle playlists as mentioned above besides being unusably slow.

Also, I understand that this may be outside the scope of what you want Guayadeque to be, Anonbeat.  Just thought I would throw my two cents in!

Thanks again.

----------


## anonbeat

> I would like to second this idea. I have a Nexus One which I use as an mp3 player as well and it is recognized in Ubuntu as a USB Mass Storage Class device.  What would be wonderful is if there was a "Device" or "Portable" section in Guayadeque that would read an .is_music_player file located on the root of the device to get info about path to save music to, applicable formats (hopefully would be able to transcode to playable formats if necessary), artwork conventions and playlist location.  This can all be done manually, but it would nice to automate it, especially in the program we're using to manage our libraries and play our music.
> 
> Also (and this would really set Guayadeque apart) the ability to correctly transfer playlists and re-create them with the correct path on the device would be key.  No other Linux music program can seem to do this...and I can't quite figure out why!  It seems fairly easy; the program knows where it placed the tracks that are noted IN the playlist file (*.m3u) and simply needs to replace the path noted IN the .m3u file created on the target device.  
> 
> I know that there may be others who say that iPod management is more important, but that is a proprietary system that has loads of programs that can handle transferring music to it.  There simply are no Linux programs that can correctly and cleanly manage music on a USB Mass Storage Class device (such as the Sansa Clip mentioned above or a smartphone such as the Nexus One).  Banshee TRIES, but cannot handle playlists as mentioned above besides being unusably slow.
> 
> Also, I understand that this may be outside the scope of what you want Guayadeque to be, Anonbeat.  Just thought I would throw my two cents in!
> 
> Thanks again.


Please add the feature request as an Idea in the IdeaTorrent. That way other ppl will vote about it.

Thanks for your suggestions

----------


## pickarooney

> Are you sure you are using the latest svn? I see here that Now Playing translation fine
> 
> 
> ```
> #: PlayList.cpp:76
> msgid "Now Playing"   
> msgstr "Warteschlange"
> ```
> 
> Maybe you are not doing sudo make install to install the new lang file ?


I know this is not my place, but I'm curious as to why you translate 'Now playing' (the ONE current track being played) by 'Warteschlange' which is more of a queue or playlist, isn't it?

----------


## Pifilatakanemu

Hey,

wondering why Guayadeque is not in the repositories of Ubuntu? 

YOU can take care of it.

There is procedure on this explained here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Contrib...New%20Packages

is there anybody who wants to help guayadeque in order to get more users, reputation and getting more awesome?

let's discuss it in the other thread, as this one should be kept focused on bugs:
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...398128&page=25

----------


## anonbeat

> I know this is not my place, but I'm curious as to why you translate 'Now playing' (the ONE current track being played) by 'Warteschlange' which is more of a queue or playlist, isn't it?


'Now playing' is the player playlist title

----------


## anonbeat

Just added an option in Prefereces -> Recordings to delete recordings when the length is not bigger than what you set. By default 50 secs

Thanks for help testing

----------


## Pifilatakanemu

> I know this is not my place, but I'm curious as to why you translate 'Now playing' (the ONE current track being played) by 'Warteschlange' which is more of a queue or playlist, isn't it?


It's everybodys place! Feel free to use the German translation! ;D

IMHO Warteschlange just meets the needs. It's easier to understand the "enqeue" option when you see where it's going to be enqeued. etc. 

I mean, the list is not being played *now*. The song being played is the one in the player window. The songs in the "Now playing" list are waiting to be played (warten) and are enqeued in order to avoid a mess (Schlange). 

Do you share my thoughts?





> 'Now playing' is the player playlist title


I think he was wondering about the German translation, that's why I explained the idea behind it.

----------


## pickarooney

I'm not at home so don't recall the English layout, but looking at Anonbeat's Spanish screenshot, "Now playing" or "Reproduciendo" is not exactly the title of the playlist, it's information contained _within_ the title bar, saying "Now playing: track 5 of 8"

I think it's an important distinction, as to have the _title_ of the playlist as "Now playing" would not be correct.

----------


## Pifilatakanemu

> I'm not at home so don't recall the English layout, but looking at Anonbeat's Spanish screenshot, "Now playing" or "Reproduciendo" is not exactly the title of the playlist, it's information contained _within_ the title bar, saying "Now playing: track 5 of 8"
> 
> I think it's an important distinction, as to have the _title_ of the playlist as "Now playing" would not be correct.



You're right. I did not notice this.

But actually it does not change my preferences. I think it's more user friendly naming it that way. If there are users complaining about it, it can be changed easily.

----------


## Pifilatakanemu

> I would like to second this idea. I have a Nexus One which I use as an mp3 player as well and it is recognized in Ubuntu as a USB Mass Storage Class device.  What would be wonderful is if there was a "Device" or "Portable" section in Guayadeque that would read an .is_music_player file located on the root of the device to get info about path to save music to, applicable formats (hopefully would be able to transcode to playable formats if necessary), artwork conventions and playlist location.  This can all be done manually, but it would nice to automate it, especially in the program we're using to manage our libraries and play our music.
> 
> Also (and this would really set Guayadeque apart) the ability to correctly transfer playlists and re-create them with the correct path on the device would be key.  No other Linux music program can seem to do this...and I can't quite figure out why!  It seems fairly easy; the program knows where it placed the tracks that are noted IN the playlist file (*.m3u) and simply needs to replace the path noted IN the .m3u file created on the target device.  
> 
> I know that there may be others who say that iPod management is more important, but that is a proprietary system that has loads of programs that can handle transferring music to it.  There simply are no Linux programs that can correctly and cleanly manage music on a USB Mass Storage Class device (such as the Sansa Clip mentioned above or a smartphone such as the Nexus One).  Banshee TRIES, but cannot handle playlists as mentioned above besides being unusably slow.
> 
> Also, I understand that this may be outside the scope of what you want Guayadeque to be, Anonbeat.  Just thought I would throw my two cents in!
> 
> Thanks again.



I created an idea in the torrent for this:

https://sourceforge.net/apps/ideator...rrent/idea/38/


Go, vote for it!  :Wink:

----------


## pickarooney

The trouble, as I see it, is that titles are not given consistently to the different parts of the layout. "Filters" has a title, as does the vumeter, but the actual "Now palying" window, with the control buttons, doesn't appear to have a title and the information "Now: playing track 5 of 8" in the playlist is the same colour as the titles of the other bits but isn't exactly a title as it changes according to what is playing.

Out of interest, what text displays (in English and Spanish) in the playlist header when NO song is playing?

----------


## anonbeat

> I'm editing the ratings of songs at the same time and it is a little slow. If I do something like more than 12 songs I get a warning that the app isn't responding. Playback isn't interrupted though. I think maybe there should be some kind of dialog box that shows the progress as it completes editing the files.


Can you check if that have been fixed ?

Thanks

----------


## anonbeat

Added live Text search in library and radio tabs. Now dont need to press enter to do the search. Once you finish typing it will do the filtering.

Thanks for your help testing

----------


## Pifilatakanemu

> Added live Text search in library and radio tabs. Now dont need to press enter to do the search. Once you finish typing it will do the filtering.
> 
> Thanks for your help testing



Great news, I still was desperately waiting for this one!

----------


## pickarooney

Me too, that's brilliant news!

Only 5 more wishes left now  :Very Happy:

----------


## eltama

> This have been implemented in current svn revision 924
> 
> Thanks for your suggestion and help


Nice one!

----------


## Lysias

> Added live Text search in library and radio tabs. Now dont need to press enter to do the search. Once you finish typing it will do the filtering.


This is a really nice and welcomed feature. I approve  :Smile: 

And on to suggestions:

How about a popup (like the one you get when you hover over the song info fields in the Now playing area) when hovering over playlist items? The popup could show more info, like genre, maybe playcount, track number, last played date?

Edit: here's the Ideatorrent link.

----------


## eltama

> Added live Text search in library and radio tabs. Now dont need to press enter to do the search. Once you finish typing it will do the filtering.
> 
> Thanks for your help testing


Awesome! Many people was waiting for this one.

I've noticed that it always look on the entire library, and not just on the songs currently filtered. Is that intentional?

----------


## anonbeat

> Awesome! Many people was waiting for this one.
> 
> I've noticed that it always look on the entire library, and not just on the songs currently filtered. Is that intentional?


Yes its intentional! Text search have higher priority than anything else.

----------


## eltama

Two more issues with lyrics. As you see I'm using this feature a lot  :Smile: 

1. The initial and final blank lines are not removed in the lyrics tab of the songs editor (but they are on the lyrics tab of the library).

2. On the song editor, if you move songs around with the arrows, lyrics end up mixed. For instance, edit 3 songs where the first 2 do not have lyrics yet and the 3rd one does, search the lyrics for the second one and move it to the first position. Up to there everything is fine, but if you move the song to the second position again, the first song gets the lyrics from the second one and the third one loses the lyrics.


Oh, and I got another crash while saving several lyrics using the songs editor. Here is the apport report http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1127481/guay...crash_3.tar.gz
Are these report useful to you?

----------


## eltama

By the way, Idea #37: 'Select Genre/Artist/Album' in playlist rightclick menu, can be move to implemented now.

----------


## eltama

Another small one: in lyrics an & is shown as &amp;

----------


## pickarooney

Just a quick theoreticl Q: if the option to save covers in a user-specified location is implemented, will currently existing images in the browser be retained or will I have to redo them all? It might sound stupid, but I haven't dared to play back any non-album tracks in the last couple of weeks for fear of losing the covers  :Very Happy:

----------


## anonbeat

> Just a quick theoreticl Q: if the option to save covers in a user-specified location is implemented, will currently existing images in the browser be retained or will I have to redo them all? It might sound stupid, but I haven't dared to play back any non-album tracks in the last couple of weeks for fear of losing the covers


You will loose all the cover images in the database where the cover file doesnt exist anymore. To be more clear where there are some albums and you downloaded more than one cover. You will get only last cover downloaded.

And soon there will be a database change that needs a database update to implement a composer selector.

The better copy in the database of the cover if no original file exists anymore is only 100x100.

----------


## pickarooney

Just tested the filtered search. Love it! And because I cannot give without taking, would it be at all possible to make it so that pressing ENTER in this box adds all the selected tracks to the playlist? Or is that just _too_ amaroky?

On the browser covers. OK, I'll just resign myself to losing everything I have and one day I should be able to build the collection again and be able to save them. Thanks for the update.

----------


## anonbeat

Just added a composer listbox to the library tab. Now you can select the composer and filter tracks, albums by it.
Also you can use text search to find composers.

Thanks for your help testing

----------


## anonbeat

> Two more issues with lyrics. As you see I'm using this feature a lot 
> 
> 1. The initial and final blank lines are not removed in the lyrics tab of the songs editor (but they are on the lyrics tab of the library).
> 
> 2. On the song editor, if you move songs around with the arrows, lyrics end up mixed. For instance, edit 3 songs where the first 2 do not have lyrics yet and the 3rd one does, search the lyrics for the second one and move it to the first position. Up to there everything is fine, but if you move the song to the second position again, the first song gets the lyrics from the second one and the third one loses the lyrics.
> 
> 
> Oh, and I got another crash while saving several lyrics using the songs editor. Here is the apport report http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1127481/guay...crash_3.tar.gz
> Are these report useful to you?


This have been fixed in revision 932!

Thanks for your bug report

----------


## anonbeat

> By the way, Idea #37: 'Select Genre/Artist/Album' in playlist rightclick menu, can be move to implemented now.


Done.

Thanks

----------


## anonbeat

> Another small one: in lyrics an & is shown as &amp;


Can you redownload the lyric to see if its filtered correctly? 

Thanks

----------


## pickarooney

> Just added a composer listbox to the library tab. Now you can select the composer and filter tracks, albums by it.
> Also you can use text search to find composers.
> 
> Thanks for your help testing


Amazing as it is, I don't think I've ever seen a player that catered for composers. I only have a handful of tracks that this concerns, but I've never been happy having to choose either the musician or the composer as 'artist'. Now all we need is a 'conductor' field  :Very Happy: 

Good work, once again!

----------


## rotwang888

Damn.  I'd love to check out the composer selector, however...


```
Current revision is 933
-- Configuring done
CMake Error in src/CMakeLists.txt:
  Cannot find source file "CoListBox.cpp".  Tried extensions .c .C .c++ .cc
  .cpp .cxx .m .M .mm .h .hh .h++ .hm .hpp .hxx .in .txx
```

Also, now when I try to start with gdb I get


```
./src/guayadeque: No such file or directory.
```

Oh- and thanks for the play button text.  :Smile:

----------


## anonbeat

> Damn.  I'd love to check out the composer selector, however...
> 
> 
> ```
> Current revision is 933
> -- Configuring done
> CMake Error in src/CMakeLists.txt:
>   Cannot find source file "CoListBox.cpp".  Tried extensions .c .C .c++ .cc
>   .cpp .cxx .m .M .mm .h .hh .h++ .hm .hpp .hxx .in .txx
> ...


Sorry missed to upload the composer listbox code  :Sad:

----------


## anonbeat

> Just tested the filtered search. Love it! And because I cannot give without taking, would it be at all possible to make it so that pressing ENTER in this box adds all the selected tracks to the playlist? Or is that just _too_ amaroky?


Done. Now Enter in search text box selects all filtered tracks and Play/Enqueue depending on default setting.

I think this also fix your issue with too many clicks to select an album  :Smile: 

Thanks for your suggestion.

----------


## Lysias

That's a good amount of fixes and improvements. Thanks, anonbeat!

----------


## anonbeat

Just added two new buttons to the filebrowser directory selectors to allow to include recordings and podcasts directories. You can then switch this dirs to appear in the directories section.

Thanks for your help testing

----------


## Voorhees1979

I am loving this player its wicked. One thing I would like is to somehow get the output so I can configure it into conky somehow. Is there anyway to display in a terminal what is playing?

Thanks again

----------


## anonbeat

> I am loving this player its wicked. One thing I would like is to somehow get the output so I can configure it into conky somehow. Is there anyway to display in a terminal what is playing?
> 
> Thanks again


Search in this thread about MPRIS. With mpris you can get what track its playing and do some more things.

This is the post where its explained how http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...&postcount=319

Thanks

----------


## Lysias

> I am loving this player its wicked. One thing I would like is to somehow get the output so I can configure it into conky somehow. Is there anyway to display in a terminal what is playing?
> 
> Thanks again


In addition to what anonbeat said, a Conky script has already been made for Guayadeque: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...99#post9104499

----------


## pickarooney

> Done. Now Enter in search text box selects all filtered tracks and Play/Enqueue depending on default setting.
> 
> I think this also fix your issue with too many clicks to select an album 
> 
> Thanks for your suggestion.


Yes, this completely fixes that  :Smile:  Muchas gracias

----------


## apocalypse80

> In addition to what anonbeat said, a Conky script has already been made for Guayadeque: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...99#post9104499


I've improved on that; http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...ostcount=12412

It looks like this now

----------


## eltama

> Can you redownload the lyric to see if its filtered correctly? 
> 
> Thanks


It's fixed if you search the lyrics on the lyrics tab of the library, but it still shows as %amp; if you search it on the songs editor.

----------


## anonbeat

> Hola J. Rios
> 
> Sorry if it has been asked before (and answered); for classical music _aficionados_ it is essential to have the filter *Composer* as one of the Library panes. At the moment there is only *Genres*, *Labels*, *Artists* and *Albums* with no possibility to modify this as far as I can see. I'm not a programmer but I would imagine that it shouldn't be too hard to include the option. This would make a huge difference to me (and many others, I'm sure). Otherwise it really looks awesome.
> 
> Suerte


This have been implemented today. Update to latest svn revision and check it out please

Thanks

----------


## anonbeat

> It's fixed if you search the lyrics on the lyrics tab of the library, but it still shows as %amp; if you search it on the songs editor.


This should be fixed now in revision 937

Thanks

----------


## rotwang888

> I've improved on that; http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...ostcount=12412
> 
> It looks like this now


That's cool.  I tried the config and it shows the track playing text but no image.  Also, under the time info I get "rrrrr", which I assume because I don't have the font used for the star ratings (which I don't care about), but when I've tried removing the ratings section of the guayCover script it stops working.  Any ideas?

----------


## rotwang888

The composer selector works well, but I'm having a tagging problem.  When I edit the composer info, the tags do not seem to change (the old composer info still appears in the composer selector, and the old info is present when editing the tracks again) but show up with the new info in other programs like easy tag.

----------


## gnaag

I have proposed a new solution to ideatorrent about the essential feature I miss in Guayadeque. It is picking random songs just from current view. I have thought a bit about it and I think the least agressive but still very useful way is to add such an option to filters. "Currently shown" can very nicely handle it. I really miss this feature in Guayadeque. It is a great app, but there is no quick way to generate playlist. All of them needs lots of clicking. If I had such a filter selected, the only thing I need to do is to make a search and immediately, only search results are being enqueued in playlist. 

I hope this one way is not be agressive for people who dislikes described behaviour [default for instance in rhythmbox or banshee].

----------


## Voorhees1979

> I've improved on that; http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...ostcount=12412
> 
> It looks like this now


This is great many thanks, I do have one problem it displays $image instead of the image. I never touched anything code wise, just fonts on conkyrc to match my own. The image is also in /tmp, a little screenie

----------


## apocalypse80

deleted

----------


## Voorhees1979

thanks for the quick reply. I get lots of errors that repeats.



```
Conky: drawing to double buffer
convert: unable to open image `/home/voorhees/.conkycolors/icons/CD/base.png': /usr/lib/ImageMagick-6.6.0/modules-Q16/coders/png.la @ error/blob.c/OpenBlob/2489.
convert: unable to open image `/home/voorhees/.conkycolors/icons/CD/base.png':  @ error/blob.c/OpenBlob/2489.
convert: unable to open file `/home/voorhees/.conkycolors/icons/CD/base.png' @ error/png.c/ReadPNGImage/2951.
```

----------


## apocalypse80

deleted

----------


## Voorhees1979

ah installed that, now I get this error only:



```
Conky: unknown variable image
```

----------


## apocalypse80

deleted

----------


## anonbeat

Please guys. Can this conky script support be done in other thread? This one is getting really big just about guayadeque itself.

Thanks

----------


## eltama

> This should be fixed now in revision 937
> 
> Thanks


It's working fine now. Thanks.

----------


## anonbeat

> The composer selector works well, but I'm having a tagging problem.  When I edit the composer info, the tags do not seem to change (the old composer info still appears in the composer selector, and the old info is present when editing the tracks again) but show up with the new info in other programs like easy tag.


This should be fixed in latest svn revision 938

Thank you for your bug report.

----------


## anonbeat

Added an option to Hide / Show the StatusBar. Its in the View Menu.

Thanks for your help testing.

----------


## rotwang888

> Please guys. Can this conky script support be done in other thread? This one is getting really big just about guayadeque itself.
> 
> Thanks


Okey doke.  I reposted in the conky thread. apocalypse80, could you look over there some time?  I didn't see your posts before you deleted them..

----------


## rotwang888

> Just added two new buttons to the filebrowser directory selectors to allow to include recordings and podcasts directories. You can then switch this dirs to appear in the directories section.
> 
> Thanks for your help testing


The right library/filesystem button is not working for me as it used to.  Clicking it no longer shows the whole file tree.

----------


## anonbeat

> The right library/filesystem button is not working for me as it used to.  Clicking it no longer shows the whole file tree.


Now you can enable to see recordings dir, podcasts dir and library dir. If none is selected it will viewed the file system dir. So you must have enabled any of the other two buttons.

----------


## theLegend

Oh golly gosh darn it! SVN is down. What a bugger, and just when I wanted to upgrade to the new cool stuff! Bring on 13:00 UTC!

----------


## rotwang888

> Now you can enable to see recordings dir, podcasts dir and library dir. If none is selected it will viewed the file system dir. So you must have enabled any of the other two buttons.


Hmm...this is kind of confusing, but the closest I can get is my home directory.  Which most of the time would be fine, but I'd like to be able to get to / to play stuff on other drives, etc.

----------


## anonbeat

> Hmm...this is kind of confusing, but the closest I can get is my home directory.  Which most of the time would be fine, but I'd like to be able to get to / to play stuff on other drives, etc.


Uncheck all the buttons. And you will see the filesystem. 

Hmmm just checked here and its happening for me too here at home. It was working at work. I will take a look but until 13:00 UTC the svn server is down.

----------


## skymera

Solved, disregard this post.

----------


## anonbeat

> Hmm...this is kind of confusing, but the closest I can get is my home directory.  Which most of the time would be fine, but I'd like to be able to get to / to play stuff on other drives, etc.


This is solved in svn now. 

Thank you very much

----------


## anonbeat

Added a Full Screen Mode. The layout is saved and restored when switching from this mode so you can have a layout mode when in full screen and one when its restored.

Thank you for your help testing.

----------


## darkcarard

Hi,

First of all what a great piece of software. I was using Amarok all the time but now I purge it from my system. Congratulations and keep the good work.

I'm a big Metal fan but many of the lyrics are not found in the included pages. If it's possible, I suggest to add http://www.darklyrics.com/ to them.

Thank you very much.

----------


## genesys87

There are some problems with full screen mode:

1) First time I went in full screen mode I had a little moment of panic: how do I return to window mode??? Shortcut to menu (F10, Alt+V) still worked and all went right, but maybe there should be a shortcut (F11 or F5, like other programs) for swapping full screen/window mode.
2) If I modify the layout in full screen mode, I'm not able to return to window mode: Guayadeque remains fully open and on top of every other window, even if it switches the layout to that of window mode.
3) There is still the layout bug related to post http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...postcount=2049

Great work, anyway :Very Happy:

----------


## darkcarard

Hi again, Just Installed the SVN Version and found many lyrics with the lyricsplugin.

----------


## anonbeat

> There are some problems with full screen mode:
> 
> 1) First time I went in full screen mode I had a little moment of panic: how do I return to window mode??? Shortcut to menu (F10, Alt+V) still worked and all went right, but maybe there should be a shortcut (F11 or F5, like other programs) for swapping full screen/window mode.
> 2) If I modify the layout in full screen mode, I'm not able to return to window mode: Guayadeque remains fully open and on top of every other window, even if it switches the layout to that of window mode.
> 3) There is still the layout bug related to post http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...postcount=2049
> 
> Great work, anyway


Dont you see the menu when in FullScreen Mode ? The menu should be there so you can just go to View -> Full Screen to disable it.

ShortCuts will be added soon.

Could not reproduce the bug you mentioned. Can you give me instructions to get it ?

----------


## anonbeat

> Hi,
> 
> First of all what a great piece of software. I was using Amarok all the time but now I purge it from my system. Congratulations and keep the good work.
> 
> I'm a big Metal fan but many of the lyrics are not found in the included pages. If it's possible, I suggest to add http://www.darklyrics.com/ to them.
> 
> Thank you very much.


Thanks you for help testing

----------


## anonbeat

> Hi again, Just Installed the SVN Version and found many lyrics with the lyricsplugin.


Yes lyricsplugin.com site is great!

----------


## genesys87

> Dont you see the menu when in FullScreen Mode ? The menu should be there so you can just go to View -> Full Screen to disable it.


No, I don't see it, but maybe this is related to the global-menu gnome applet, which doesn't work very well with wxWidgets.

Which bug you couldn't reproduce?

----------


## anonbeat

> No, I don't see it, but maybe this is related to the global-menu gnome applet, which doesn't work very well with wxWidgets.
> 
> Which bug you couldn't reproduce?


This



> 1) If I delete all layout element but queue, then when I try to add an other element, it displays every the last closed element: for example, I delete for last Text element, then I add Library element and appear an element titled Library, but with the content of Text element; after adding another element, they all behave correctly.
> If the last element closed is Last.fm, then the first opened element show Last.fm content over the right one: see the attached screenshot.

----------


## pickarooney

_asked and answered already_

----------


## anonbeat

> Is there a shortcut key for fullscreen mode?


Not yet. Shortcuts will be addded soon

----------


## genesys87

> This


Ok, here it is: I open Guayadeque with this layout with text element (shot 1), then I switch to this with library element (shot 2), then I return to the first (shot 3): the text element has the right title, but the content is that of the file browser element!
Other variants of this bug in shot 4, 5 and 6: in shot 6 you can see that the right scrollbar of Last.fm is not visible and instead there is the scrollbar of another element (maybe the text element) which seems to be underneath Last.fm element. Same effect in shot 5 and 6.

----------


## genesys87

Sorry, here is shot 6.

This is my conf file:


```
[General]
ShowCloseConfirm=0
RndTrackOnEmptyPlayList=1
SavePlayListOnClose=1
PlayerCurVol=100
DropFilesClearPlaylist=0
BrowserCommand=firefox --new-tab
CopyToPattern={g}/{a}/{b}/{n} - {a} - {t}
LFMShowArtistInfo=1
LFMShowAlbums=1
LFMShowArtists=1
LFMShowTracks=1
AlbumYearOrder=1
StationsOrder=1
CoverSearchEngine=0
LastUpdate=1271519035
ShowSplashScreen=1
StartMinimized=0
LoadDefaultLayouts=0
ShowTaskBarIcon=1
DefaultActionEnqueue=1
SaveCurrentTrackPos=0
MinSavePlayPosLength=3
CloseToTaskBar=1
UpdateLibOnStart=0
RndPlayOnEmptyPlayList=0
RndModeOnEmptyPlayList=0
ShowNotifications=1
PlayerCurItem=14
PlayerStopped=0
PlayerLoop=0
PlayerSmart=0
ShowRevTime=0
LyricSearchEngine=4
StationsOrderDesc=0
LFMShowEvents=1
LFMShowLongBioText=1
TracksOrder=8
TracksOrderDesc=1
ShowFullScreen=0
ShowStatusBar=1
[LastFM]
UserName=
Password=
SessionId=
SubmitEnabled=0
Language=
[SmartPlayList]
MinPlayListTracks=4
AddPlayListTracks=3
MaxPlayListTracks=20
#
[Radios]
RadioMinBitRate=128
#
[Positions]
PreferencesPosX=340
PreferencesPosY=146
PreferencesSizeWidth=616
PreferencesSizeHeight=530
MainWindowPosX=0
MainWindowPosY=23
MainWindowSizeWidth=1268
MainWindowSizeHeight=724
MainVisiblePanels=65
LastLayout=layout2|name=PlayerVumeters;caption=Spettro;state=2099198;dir=3;layer=1;row=0;pos=1;prop=100000;bestw=20;besth=20;minw=20;minh=20;maxw=-1;maxh=-1;floatx=1198;floaty=47;floatw=331;floath=249|name=PlayerFilters;caption=Filtri;state=2099198;dir=3;layer=0;row=2;pos=0;prop=100000;bestw=135;besth=68;minw=50;minh=50;maxw=-1;maxh=-1;floatx=16;floaty=331;floatw=143;floath=92|name=PlayerPlayList;caption=In Riproduzione;state=2099196;dir=3;layer=0;row=3;pos=0;prop=59764;bestw=100;besth=100;minw=100;minh=100;maxw=-1;maxh=-1;floatx=-25;floaty=632;floatw=108;floath=124|name=PlayerPanel;caption=;state=768;dir=5;layer=0;row=0;pos=0;prop=100000;bestw=308;besth=167;minw=-1;minh=-1;maxw=-1;maxh=-1;floatx=-1;floaty=-1;floatw=-1;floath=-1|name=PlayerSelector;caption=;state=2099196;dir=2;layer=1;row=0;pos=0;prop=140236;bestw=100;besth=100;minw=100;minh=100;maxw=-1;maxh=-1;floatx=16;floaty=229;floatw=108;floath=124|dock_size(5,0,0)=310|dock_size(2,1,0)=751|dock_size(3,0,3)=524|
NotebookLayout=09b1dd004bc76e5f21f4044000000003=*00[Testi]@layout2|name=dummy;caption=;state=2098174;dir=3;layer=0;row=0;pos=0;prop=100000;bestw=374;besth=340;minw=374;minh=340;maxw=-1;maxh=-1;floatx=-1;floaty=-1;floatw=-1;floath=-1|name=09b1dd004bc76e5f21f4044000000003;caption=;state=2098172;dir=5;layer=1;row=0;pos=0;prop=100000;bestw=639;besth=252;minw=-1;minh=-1;maxw=-1;maxh=-1;floatx=-1;floaty=-1;floatw=-1;floath=-1|dock_size(5,1,0)=641|
LibVisiblePanels=31
Library=layout2|name=TextSearch;caption=Ricerca Testo;state=2099196;dir=1;layer=1;row=0;pos=0;prop=16282;bestw=164;besth=33;minw=60;minh=28;maxw=-1;maxh=28;floatx=953;floaty=103;floatw=172;floath=57|name=Genres;caption=Generi;state=2099196;dir=1;layer=0;row=1;pos=2;prop=92491;bestw=50;besth=50;minw=50;minh=50;maxw=-1;maxh=-1;floatx=337;floaty=331;floatw=58;floath=74|name=Labels;caption=Etichette;state=2099196;dir=1;layer=0;row=1;pos=3;prop=78140;bestw=50;besth=50;minw=50;minh=50;maxw=-1;maxh=-1;floatx=690;floaty=153;floatw=58;floath=74|name=Artists;caption=Artisti;state=2099196;dir=1;layer=0;row=1;pos=0;prop=136078;bestw=50;besth=50;minw=50;minh=50;maxw=-1;maxh=-1;floatx=695;floaty=153;floatw=58;floath=74|name=Albums;caption=Album;state=2099196;dir=1;layer=0;row=1;pos=1;prop=177009;bestw=50;besth=50;minw=50;minh=50;maxw=-1;maxh=-1;floatx=943;floaty=152;floatw=58;floath=74|name=Years;caption=Anno;state=2099198;dir=1;layer=0;row=2;pos=0;prop=100000;bestw=50;besth=50;minw=50;minh=50;maxw=-1;maxh=-1;floatx=-1;floaty=-1;floatw=-1;floath=-1|name=Ratings;caption=Punteggio;state=2099198;dir=1;layer=0;row=2;pos=0;prop=100000;bestw=50;besth=50;minw=50;minh=50;maxw=-1;maxh=-1;floatx=-1;floaty=-1;floatw=-1;floath=-1|name=PlayCounts;caption=Conteggio riproduzioni;state=2099198;dir=1;layer=0;row=2;pos=1;prop=100000;bestw=50;besth=50;minw=50;minh=50;maxw=-1;maxh=-1;floatx=-1;floaty=-1;floatw=-1;floath=-1|name=Composers;caption=Composers;state=2099198;dir=1;layer=0;row=2;pos=3;prop=100000;bestw=50;besth=50;minw=50;minh=50;maxw=-1;maxh=-1;floatx=-1;floaty=-1;floatw=-1;floath=-1|name=Tracks;caption=Tracce;state=768;dir=5;layer=0;row=0;pos=0;prop=100000;bestw=50;besth=50;minw=50;minh=50;maxw=-1;maxh=-1;floatx=-1;floaty=-1;floatw=-1;floath=-1|dock_size(1,0,1)=141|dock_size(5,0,0)=52|dock_size(1,1,0)=52|
PlayLists=layout2|name=PlayListNames;caption=Playlist;state=2044;dir=4;layer=0;row=0;pos=0;prop=100000;bestw=204;besth=64;minw=50;minh=50;maxw=-1;maxh=-1;floatx=-1;floaty=-1;floatw=-1;floath=-1|name=PlayListTracks;caption=PlayList;state=768;dir=5;layer=0;row=0;pos=0;prop=100000;bestw=50;besth=50;minw=50;minh=50;maxw=-1;maxh=-1;floatx=-1;floaty=-1;floatw=-1;floath=-1|dock_size(4,0,0)=208|dock_size(5,0,0)=52|
FBVisiblePanels=7
FileBrowser=layout2|name=FileBrowserDirCtrl;caption=Cartelle;state=2044;dir=4;layer=0;row=0;pos=0;prop=100000;bestw=60;besth=28;minw=60;minh=28;maxw=-1;maxh=-1;floatx=-1;floaty=-1;floatw=-1;floath=-1|name=FileBrowserFilesCtrl;caption=;state=768;dir=5;layer=0;row=0;pos=0;prop=100000;bestw=20;besth=20;minw=-1;minh=-1;maxw=-1;maxh=-1;floatx=-1;floaty=-1;floatw=-1;floath=-1|dock_size(4,0,0)=320|dock_size(5,0,0)=10|
RadVisiblePanels=0
Radio=layout2|name=RadioTextSearch;caption=Ricerca Testo;state=2099198;dir=1;layer=2;row=0;pos=0;prop=100000;bestw=164;besth=33;minw=60;minh=28;maxw=-1;maxh=28;floatx=-1;floaty=-1;floatw=-1;floath=-1|name=RadioGenres;caption=Generi;state=2099198;dir=4;layer=1;row=0;pos=0;prop=100000;bestw=156;besth=66;minw=60;minh=60;maxw=-1;maxh=-1;floatx=-1;floaty=-1;floatw=-1;floath=-1|name=RadioLabels;caption=Etichette;state=2099198;dir=4;layer=1;row=0;pos=0;prop=100000;bestw=60;besth=60;minw=60;minh=60;maxw=-1;maxh=-1;floatx=-1;floaty=-1;floatw=-1;floath=-1|name=RadioStations;caption=Stazioni;state=768;dir=5;layer=0;row=0;pos=0;prop=100000;bestw=50;besth=50;minw=50;minh=50;maxw=-1;maxh=-1;floatx=-1;floaty=-1;floatw=-1;floath=-1|dock_size(5,0,0)=52|
RadioColSize0=322
RadioColSize1=80
RadioColSize2=80
PodVisiblePanels=3
Podcasts=layout2|name=PodcastsChannels;caption=Canali;state=2099196;dir=4;layer=0;row=0;pos=0;prop=100000;bestw=50;besth=50;minw=50;minh=50;maxw=-1;maxh=-1;floatx=-1;floaty=-1;floatw=-1;floath=-1|name=PodcastsItems;caption=Podcast;state=768;dir=5;layer=0;row=0;pos=0;prop=100000;bestw=50;besth=50;minw=50;minh=50;maxw=-1;maxh=-1;floatx=-1;floaty=-1;floatw=-1;floath=-1|name=PodcastsDetails;caption=Dettagli sul Podcast;state=2099196;dir=3;layer=0;row=0;pos=0;prop=100000;bestw=100;besth=130;minw=100;minh=100;maxw=-1;maxh=-1;floatx=-1;floaty=-1;floatw=-1;floath=-1|dock_size(4,0,0)=52|dock_size(5,0,0)=52|dock_size(3,0,0)=149|
TrackEditSashPos=374
TrackEditPosX=124
TrackEditPosY=153
TrackEditSizeWidth=870
TrackEditSizeHeight=475
MainVisiblePanelsFull=65
LastLayoutFull=layout2|name=PlayerVumeters;caption=Spettro;state=2099198;dir=3;layer=1;row=0;pos=1;prop=100000;bestw=20;besth=20;minw=20;minh=20;maxw=-1;maxh=-1;floatx=1198;floaty=47;floatw=331;floath=249|name=PlayerFilters;caption=Filtri;state=2099198;dir=3;layer=0;row=2;pos=0;prop=100000;bestw=135;besth=68;minw=50;minh=50;maxw=-1;maxh=-1;floatx=16;floaty=331;floatw=143;floath=92|name=PlayerPlayList;caption=In Riproduzione;state=2099196;dir=3;layer=0;row=3;pos=0;prop=59764;bestw=100;besth=100;minw=100;minh=100;maxw=-1;maxh=-1;floatx=-25;floaty=632;floatw=108;floath=124|name=PlayerPanel;caption=;state=768;dir=5;layer=0;row=0;pos=0;prop=100000;bestw=308;besth=167;minw=-1;minh=-1;maxw=-1;maxh=-1;floatx=-1;floaty=-1;floatw=-1;floath=-1|name=PlayerSelector;caption=;state=2099196;dir=2;layer=1;row=0;pos=0;prop=140236;bestw=100;besth=100;minw=100;minh=100;maxw=-1;maxh=-1;floatx=16;floaty=229;floatw=108;floath=124|dock_size(5,0,0)=310|dock_size(2,1,0)=751|dock_size(3,0,3)=524|
#
[Podcasts]
LastPodcastUpdate=gio 08 apr 2010 00:05:39 CEST
Path=
Update=0
UpdatePeriod=0
Delete=0
DeleteTime=15
DeletePeriod=0
DeletePlayed=0
Order=0
OrderDesc=0
[Playback]
DelTracksPlayed=0
SilenceDetector=0
SilenceLevel=-50
SilenceAtEnd=1
SilenceEndTime=45
MinTracksToPlay=4
NumTracksToAdd=3
MaxTracksPlayed=20
PlayListAllowFilter=0
PlayListDenyFilter=0
[Record]
Enabled=0
Path=
Format=0
Quality=2
Split=0
DeleteTracks=0
DeleteTime=50
[Lyrics]
SaveToFiles=0
SaveToFilesOnlySelected=0
SaveToDir=0
Path=
SaveToDirOnlySelected=0
TextAlign=0
[SongColumns]
SongCol0=0
SongColWidth0=21
SongColShow0=1
SongCol1=1
SongColWidth1=171
SongColShow1=1
SongCol2=2
SongColWidth2=224
SongColShow2=1
SongCol3=3
SongColWidth3=211
SongColShow3=1
SongCol4=4
SongColWidth4=109
SongColShow4=1
SongCol5=8
SongColWidth5=38
SongColShow5=1
SongCol6=7
SongColWidth6=50
SongColShow6=1
SongCol7=5
SongColWidth7=80
SongColShow7=0
SongCol8=6
SongColWidth8=80
SongColShow8=0
SongCol9=9
SongColWidth9=80
SongColShow9=0
SongCol10=10
SongColWidth10=80
SongColShow10=0
SongCol11=11
SongColWidth11=80
SongColShow11=0
SongCol12=12
SongColWidth12=80
SongColShow12=0
SongCol13=13
SongColWidth13=80
SongColShow13=0
[PlayListColumns]
PlayListCol0=0
PlayListColWidth0=25
PlayListColShow0=1
PlayListCol1=1
PlayListColWidth1=192
PlayListColShow1=1
PlayListCol2=2
PlayListColWidth2=171
PlayListColShow2=1
PlayListCol3=3
PlayListColWidth3=188
PlayListColShow3=1
PlayListCol4=5
PlayListColWidth4=80
PlayListColShow4=0
PlayListCol5=6
PlayListColWidth5=80
PlayListColShow5=0
PlayListCol6=7
PlayListColWidth6=52
PlayListColShow6=1
PlayListCol7=4
PlayListColWidth7=95
PlayListColShow7=1
PlayListCol8=8
PlayListColWidth8=80
PlayListColShow8=1
PlayListCol9=9
PlayListColWidth9=80
PlayListColShow9=0
PlayListCol10=10
PlayListColWidth10=80
PlayListColShow10=0
PlayListCol11=11
PlayListColWidth11=80
PlayListColShow11=0
PlayListCol12=12
PlayListColWidth12=80
PlayListColShow12=0
PlayListCol13=13
PlayListColWidth13=80
PlayListColShow13=0
[AlbumBrowser]
Filter=DynPlayList0:0::0:0:0:0:0:0:0:{8;0;;1980;0;Anno in 1980}:
Enable=0
Sort=5
[FileBrowser]
Path=
ShowLibPaths=1
Order=0
OrderDesc=0
[FileBrowserColumns]
FileBrowserCol0=0
FileBrowserColWidth0=419
FileBrowserColShow0=1
FileBrowserCol1=1
FileBrowserColWidth1=97
FileBrowserColShow1=1
FileBrowserCol2=2
FileBrowserColWidth2=80
FileBrowserColShow2=1
[PodcastsColumns]
PodcastsCol0=0
PodcastsColWidth0=80
PodcastsColShow0=1
PodcastsCol1=1
PodcastsColWidth1=80
PodcastsColShow1=1
PodcastsCol2=2
PodcastsColWidth2=80
PodcastsColShow2=1
PodcastsCol3=3
PodcastsColWidth3=80
PodcastsColShow3=1
PodcastsCol4=4
PodcastsColWidth4=80
PodcastsColShow4=1
PodcastsCol5=5
PodcastsColWidth5=80
PodcastsColShow5=1
PodcastsCol6=6
PodcastsColWidth6=80
PodcastsColShow6=1
PodcastsCol7=7
PodcastsColWidth7=80
PodcastsColShow7=1
PodcastsCol8=8
PodcastsColWidth8=80
PodcastsColShow8=1
PodcastsCol9=9
PodcastsColWidth9=80
PodcastsColShow9=1
[FileRenamer]
PosX=390
PosY=248
SizeWidth=500
SizeHeight=320
Pattern={n} - {a} -  {t}
[LibPaths]
LibPath0=
[CoverSearch]
Word0=cover
Word1=front
Word2=cov
[SearchFilters]
Filter0=cd1
Filter1=cd2
Filter2=cd3
Filter3=cd4
Filter4=(cd1)
Filter5=(cd2)
Filter6=(cd3)
Filter7=(cd4)
[SearchLinks]
Link0=http://www.google.com/search?q={text}
Link1=http://news.google.es/nwshp?hl={lang}&tab=wn&q={text}
Link2=http://images.google.com/images?q={text}
Link3=http://www.wikipedia.org/search-redirect.php?search={text}&language={lang}
Link4=http://www.youtube.com/results?search_type=&search_query={text}
Name0=Google
Name1=Google News
Name2=Google Images
Name3=Wikipedia
Name4=YouTube
[Commands]
Cmd0=nautilus --browser {bp}
Cmd1=brasero -a {tp}
Cmd2=brasero {tp}
Cmd3=gnome-terminal --working-directory={bp}
Cmd4=gimp {bc}
Name0=Browse in Nautilus
Name1=Burn as AudioCD using Brasero
Name2=Burn as DataCD using Brasero
Name3=Open Terminal in directory
Name4=Edit cover using GIMP
[Layouts]
Name0=Organizer
Name1=Mini player
Name2=Text View
Name3=Info view
Data0=layout2|name=PlayerVumeters;caption=Spettro;state=2099198;dir=3;layer=0;row=3;pos=0;prop=100000;bestw=20;besth=20;minw=20;minh=20;maxw=-1;maxh=-1;floatx=-1;floaty=-1;floatw=331;floath=249|name=PlayerFilters;caption=Filtri;state=2099198;dir=3;layer=0;row=6;pos=0;prop=100000;bestw=135;besth=68;minw=50;minh=50;maxw=-1;maxh=-1;floatx=2;floaty=652;floatw=143;floath=92|name=PlayerPlayList;caption=In Riproduzione;state=2099196;dir=3;layer=0;row=5;pos=0;prop=100000;bestw=100;besth=100;minw=100;minh=100;maxw=-1;maxh=-1;floatx=1;floaty=58;floatw=108;floath=124|name=PlayerPanel;caption=;state=768;dir=5;layer=0;row=0;pos=0;prop=100000;bestw=308;besth=167;minw=-1;minh=-1;maxw=-1;maxh=-1;floatx=-1;floaty=-1;floatw=-1;floath=-1|name=PlayerSelector;caption=;state=2099196;dir=2;layer=1;row=0;pos=0;prop=100000;bestw=100;besth=100;minw=100;minh=100;maxw=-1;maxh=-1;floatx=348;floaty=59;floatw=108;floath=124|dock_size(5,0,0)=310|dock_size(2,1,0)=929|dock_size(3,0,5)=521|
Data1=layout2|name=PlayerVumeters;caption=Spettro;state=2099198;dir=3;layer=0;row=3;pos=0;prop=100000;bestw=20;besth=20;minw=20;minh=20;maxw=-1;maxh=-1;floatx=-1;floaty=-1;floatw=331;floath=249|name=PlayerFilters;caption=Filtri;state=2099198;dir=3;layer=0;row=2;pos=1;prop=100000;bestw=135;besth=68;minw=50;minh=50;maxw=-1;maxh=-1;floatx=16;floaty=331;floatw=143;floath=92|name=PlayerPlayList;caption=In Riproduzione;state=2099196;dir=3;layer=1;row=0;pos=0;prop=100000;bestw=100;besth=100;minw=100;minh=100;maxw=-1;maxh=-1;floatx=10;floaty=62;floatw=108;floath=124|name=PlayerPanel;caption=;state=768;dir=5;layer=0;row=0;pos=0;prop=100000;bestw=308;besth=167;minw=-1;minh=-1;maxw=-1;maxh=-1;floatx=-1;floaty=-1;floatw=-1;floath=-1|name=PlayerSelector;caption=;state=2099198;dir=3;layer=1;row=0;pos=0;prop=100000;bestw=100;besth=100;minw=100;minh=100;maxw=-1;maxh=-1;floatx=14;floaty=65;floatw=108;floath=124|dock_size(5,0,0)=310|dock_size(3,1,0)=520|
Data2=layout2|name=PlayerVumeters;caption=Spettro;state=2099198;dir=3;layer=1;row=0;pos=1;prop=100000;bestw=20;besth=20;minw=20;minh=20;maxw=-1;maxh=-1;floatx=1198;floaty=47;floatw=331;floath=249|name=PlayerFilters;caption=Filtri;state=2099198;dir=3;layer=0;row=2;pos=0;prop=100000;bestw=135;besth=68;minw=50;minh=50;maxw=-1;maxh=-1;floatx=16;floaty=331;floatw=143;floath=92|name=PlayerPlayList;caption=In Riproduzione;state=2099196;dir=3;layer=0;row=3;pos=0;prop=59764;bestw=100;besth=100;minw=100;minh=100;maxw=-1;maxh=-1;floatx=-25;floaty=632;floatw=108;floath=124|name=PlayerPanel;caption=;state=768;dir=5;layer=0;row=0;pos=0;prop=100000;bestw=308;besth=167;minw=-1;minh=-1;maxw=-1;maxh=-1;floatx=-1;floaty=-1;floatw=-1;floath=-1|name=PlayerSelector;caption=;state=2099196;dir=2;layer=1;row=0;pos=0;prop=140236;bestw=100;besth=100;minw=100;minh=100;maxw=-1;maxh=-1;floatx=16;floaty=229;floatw=108;floath=124|dock_size(5,0,0)=310|dock_size(2,1,0)=751|dock_size(3,0,3)=524|
Data3=layout2|name=PlayerVumeters;caption=Spettro;state=2099198;dir=3;layer=1;row=0;pos=1;prop=100000;bestw=20;besth=20;minw=20;minh=20;maxw=-1;maxh=-1;floatx=1198;floaty=47;floatw=331;floath=249|name=PlayerFilters;caption=Filtri;state=2099198;dir=3;layer=0;row=2;pos=0;prop=100000;bestw=135;besth=68;minw=50;minh=50;maxw=-1;maxh=-1;floatx=16;floaty=331;floatw=143;floath=92|name=PlayerPlayList;caption=In Riproduzione;state=2099198;dir=3;layer=0;row=3;pos=0;prop=59764;bestw=100;besth=100;minw=100;minh=100;maxw=-1;maxh=-1;floatx=-25;floaty=632;floatw=108;floath=124|name=PlayerPanel;caption=;state=768;dir=5;layer=0;row=0;pos=0;prop=100000;bestw=308;besth=167;minw=-1;minh=-1;maxw=-1;maxh=-1;floatx=-1;floaty=-1;floatw=-1;floath=-1|name=PlayerSelector;caption=;state=2099196;dir=3;layer=1;row=0;pos=0;prop=140236;bestw=100;besth=100;minw=100;minh=100;maxw=-1;maxh=-1;floatx=290;floaty=57;floatw=108;floath=124|dock_size(5,0,0)=310|dock_size(3,1,0)=524|
Tabs0=0994c3e04bbd01b3000704e000000002=*00[Libreria],02[Album Browser],03[File Browser],01[PlayList]@layout2|name=dummy;caption=;state=2098174;dir=3;layer=0;row=0;pos=0;prop=100000;bestw=463;besth=342;minw=463;minh=342;maxw=-1;maxh=-1;floatx=-1;floaty=-1;floatw=-1;floath=-1|name=0994c3e04bbd01b3000704e000000002;caption=;state=2098172;dir=5;layer=0;row=0;pos=0;prop=100000;bestw=200;besth=200;minw=-1;minh=-1;maxw=-1;maxh=-1;floatx=-1;floaty=-1;floatw=-1;floath=-1|dock_size(5,0,0)=20|
Tabs1=@layout2|name=dummy;caption=;state=2098174;dir=3;layer=0;row=0;pos=0;prop=100000;bestw=633;besth=249;minw=633;minh=249;maxw=-1;maxh=-1;floatx=-1;floaty=-1;floatw=-1;floath=-1|
Tabs2=09b1dd004bc76e5f21f4044000000003=*00[Testi]@layout2|name=dummy;caption=;state=2098174;dir=3;layer=0;row=0;pos=0;prop=100000;bestw=374;besth=342;minw=374;minh=342;maxw=-1;maxh=-1;floatx=-1;floaty=-1;floatw=-1;floath=-1|name=09b1dd004bc76e5f21f4044000000003;caption=;state=2098172;dir=5;layer=1;row=0;pos=0;prop=100000;bestw=639;besth=252;minw=-1;minh=-1;maxw=-1;maxh=-1;floatx=-1;floaty=-1;floatw=-1;floath=-1|dock_size(5,1,0)=641|
Tabs3=0a1a5d004bc76fab25b68a8000000002=*00[Last.fm]@layout2|name=dummy;caption=;state=2098174;dir=3;layer=0;row=0;pos=0;prop=100000;bestw=639;besth=252;minw=639;minh=252;maxw=-1;maxh=-1;floatx=-1;floaty=-1;floatw=-1;floath=-1|name=0a1a5d004bc76fab25b68a8000000002;caption=;state=2098172;dir=5;layer=0;row=0;pos=0;prop=100000;bestw=200;besth=200;minw=-1;minh=-1;maxw=-1;maxh=-1;floatx=-1;floaty=-1;floatw=-1;floath=-1|dock_size(5,0,0)=202|
[PlayList]
[Equalizer]
Band0=0
Band1=0
Band2=0
Band3=0
Band4=0
Band5=0
Band6=0
Band7=0
Band8=0
Band9=0
```

----------


## rotwang888

Finally!  The player froze again and this time I have a backtrace.  This was on version 937.


```
#0  0x0000003b1e00dc44 in __lll_lock_wait () from /lib64/libpthread.so.0
#1  0x0000003b1e008f15 in _L_lock_1056 () from /lib64/libpthread.so.0
#2  0x0000003b1e008de7 in pthread_mutex_lock () from /lib64/libpthread.so.0
#3  0x0000003b1f462078 in g_static_rec_mutex_lock ()
   from /lib64/libglib-2.0.so.0
#4  0x0000003b31059127 in gst_pad_stop_task ()
   from /usr/lib64/libgstreamer-0.10.so.0
#5  0x0000003b3105fbcb in gst_pad_activate_pull ()
   from /usr/lib64/libgstreamer-0.10.so.0
#6  0x0000003b3106044e in gst_pad_set_active ()
   from /usr/lib64/libgstreamer-0.10.so.0
#7  0x0000003b31041dcb in ?? () from /usr/lib64/libgstreamer-0.10.so.0
#8  0x0000003b310534a6 in gst_iterator_fold ()
   from /usr/lib64/libgstreamer-0.10.so.0
#9  0x0000003b31041d36 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/libgstreamer-0.10.so.0
#10 0x0000003b31044495 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/libgstreamer-0.10.so.0
#11 0x0000003b31046982 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/libgstreamer-0.10.so.0
#12 0x00007fffe0a1dbb9 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/gstreamer-0.10/libgstogg.so
#13 0x0000003b310431fc in gst_element_change_state ()
   from /usr/lib64/libgstreamer-0.10.so.0
#14 0x0000003b31046628 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/libgstreamer-0.10.so.0
#15 0x0000003b310327a6 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/libgstreamer-0.10.so.0
#16 0x00007fffe0e54ccc in ?? ()
---Type <return> to continue, or q <return> to quit---
   from /usr/lib64/gstreamer-0.10/libgstdecodebin2.so
#17 0x0000003b310431fc in gst_element_change_state ()
   from /usr/lib64/libgstreamer-0.10.so.0
#18 0x0000003b31046628 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/libgstreamer-0.10.so.0
#19 0x0000003b310327a6 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/libgstreamer-0.10.so.0
#20 0x00007fffe0e5c7a1 in ?? ()
   from /usr/lib64/gstreamer-0.10/libgstdecodebin2.so
#21 0x0000003b310431fc in gst_element_change_state ()
   from /usr/lib64/libgstreamer-0.10.so.0
#22 0x0000003b31046628 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/libgstreamer-0.10.so.0
#23 0x0000003b310327a6 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/libgstreamer-0.10.so.0
#24 0x0000003b310654c1 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/libgstreamer-0.10.so.0
#25 0x00007fffee57aa5f in ?? () from /usr/lib64/gstreamer-0.10/libgstplaybin.so
#26 0x0000003b310431fc in gst_element_change_state ()
   from /usr/lib64/libgstreamer-0.10.so.0
#27 0x0000003b31046628 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/libgstreamer-0.10.so.0
#28 0x00000000005168c7 in guMediaCtrl::Load(wxString const&, bool) ()
#29 0x0000000000519b9c in guPlayerPanel::LoadMedia(wxString const&, bool) ()
#30 0x000000000051e09c in guPlayerPanel::OnPlayButtonClick(wxCommandEvent&) ()
#31 0x0000003b2b8f2070 in wxEvtHandler::ProcessEventIfMatches(wxEventTableEntryBase const&, wxEvtHandler*, wxEvent&) () from /usr/lib64/libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0
#32 0x0000003b2b8f21df in wxEvtHandler::SearchDynamicEventTable(wxEvent&) ()
   from /usr/lib64/libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0
---Type <return> to continue, or q <return> to quit---
#33 0x0000003b2b8f30e2 in wxEvtHandler::ProcessEvent(wxEvent&) ()
   from /usr/lib64/libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0
#34 0x0000003b2b8f30a0 in wxEvtHandler::ProcessEvent(wxEvent&) ()
   from /usr/lib64/libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0
#35 0x0000003b342ee959 in wxWindowBase::TryParent(wxEvent&) ()
   from /usr/lib64/libwx_gtk2u_core-2.8.so.0
#36 0x0000003b2b8f24b8 in wxEvtHandler::ProcessPendingEvents() ()
   from /usr/lib64/libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0
#37 0x0000003b2b862949 in wxAppConsole::ProcessPendingEvents() ()
   from /usr/lib64/libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0
#38 0x0000003b3426eb5b in wxAppBase::ProcessIdle() ()
   from /usr/lib64/libwx_gtk2u_core-2.8.so.0
#39 0x0000003b341ce900 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/libwx_gtk2u_core-2.8.so.0
#40 0x0000003b1f43923e in g_main_context_dispatch ()
   from /lib64/libglib-2.0.so.0
#41 0x0000003b1f43cc28 in ?? () from /lib64/libglib-2.0.so.0
#42 0x0000003b1f43d075 in g_main_loop_run () from /lib64/libglib-2.0.so.0
#43 0x0000003b2614beb7 in gtk_main () from /usr/lib64/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0
#44 0x0000003b341e5c58 in wxEventLoop::Run() ()
   from /usr/lib64/libwx_gtk2u_core-2.8.so.0
#45 0x0000003b3426e9eb in wxAppBase::MainLoop() ()
   from /usr/lib64/libwx_gtk2u_core-2.8.so.0
#46 0x0000003b2b897abc in wxEntry(int&, wchar_t**) ()
---Type <return> to continue, or q <return> to quit---
   from /usr/lib64/libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0
#47 0x00000000004fb442 in main ()
```

----------


## anonbeat

> Finally!  The player froze again and this time I have a backtrace.  This was on version 937.
> 
> 
> ```
> #0  0x0000003b1e00dc44 in __lll_lock_wait () from /lib64/libpthread.so.0
> #1  0x0000003b1e008f15 in _L_lock_1056 () from /lib64/libpthread.so.0
> #2  0x0000003b1e008de7 in pthread_mutex_lock () from /lib64/libpthread.so.0
> #3  0x0000003b1f462078 in g_static_rec_mutex_lock ()
>    from /lib64/libglib-2.0.so.0
> ...


This backtrace points to gstreamer. Not a guayadeque fault.

----------


## pickarooney

Guayadeque is freezing on exit in the latest version (939), same as when I had last.fm enabled  :Sad: 
I'll try get a backtrace tomorrow.

----------


## anonbeat

> Guayadeque is freezing on exit in the latest version (939), same as when I had last.fm enabled 
> I'll try get a backtrace tomorrow.


Thank you

----------


## anonbeat

> Ok, here it is: I open Guayadeque with this layout with text element (shot 1), then I switch to this with library element (shot 2), then I return to the first (shot 3): the text element has the right title, but the content is that of the file browser element!
> Other variants of this bug in shot 4, 5 and 6: in shot 6 you can see that the right scrollbar of Last.fm is not visible and instead there is the scrollbar of another element (maybe the text element) which seems to be underneath Last.fm element. Same effect in shot 5 and 6.


Well this is a wxAui bug. Looks like dont remove / insert correctly the last page. I did a workaround while this is fixed in wxWidgets library. It should be fixed in svn revision 940. Please test it and let me know.

Thanks for your bug report

----------


## genesys87

> Well this is a wxAui bug. Looks like dont remove / insert correctly the last page. I did a workaround while this is fixed in wxWidgets library. It should be fixed in svn revision 940. Please test it and let me know.
> 
> Thanks for your bug report


Tested: now it's worst than before  :Sad: 
Same behaviour as before, except that now if I switch from one layout to another, multiple element of the same type are opened; for example: I open Guayadeque in library view (no text element), I switch to text view, I switch to Last.fm view, I switch back to text view: now there are two text elements! If I switch layout and then return to text view, there are three text elements, and so on.

When I exit Guayadeque (click on exit on icon in notification area), the window disappears, but the icon remains and the cpu usage of Guayadeque jump to 99%.

----------


## anonbeat

> Tested: now it's worst than before 
> Same behaviour as before, except that now if I switch from one layout to another, multiple element of the same type are opened; for example: I open Guayadeque in library view (no text element), I switch to text view, I switch to Last.fm view, I switch back to text view: now there are two text elements! If I switch layout and then return to text view, there are three text elements, and so on.
> 
> When I exit Guayadeque (click on exit on icon in notification area), the window disappears, but the icon remains and the cpu usage of Guayadeque jump to 99%.


Can you test but with layouts created now. Not using old ones. I tried what you said and all is working fine here. Created a video so you can see it.
Video at http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jTFOmUSvgwg

----------


## genesys87

> Can you test but with layouts created now. Not using old ones. I tried what you said and all is working fine here. Created a video so you can see it.
> Video at http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jTFOmUSvgwg


Here is my video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PO793WAB5gk
With new layouts Guayadeque don't get stuck anymore when closing, but there are still some problems with layouts, as can be seen in the video.

----------


## dE_logics

<expletive deleted> man!...you people are crazy!...that's insane collection!

----------


## anonbeat

> Here is my video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PO793WAB5gk
> With new layouts Guayadeque don't get stuck anymore when closing, but there are still some problems with layouts, as can be seen in the video.


Fixed the close file browser tab from main close button. And creating layouts with no tabs open. The not viewing the scroll bar in last.fm is again a wxAui bug  :Sad: 

I Notices that this time the correct tab appears. 

Please try with the latest revision 943 and let me know.

Thank you for your help.

----------


## pickarooney

I just noticed than when I added an OGG album to the playlist the songs were added in alphabetical order instead of by track number order. 

Is this normal?

edit: that's songname-tag alphabetical order, BTW, the filenames are 01-track1.ogg, 02-track2.ogg etc.

----------


## anonbeat

> I just noticed than when I added an OGG album to the playlist the songs were added in alphabetical order instead of by track number order. 
> 
> Is this normal?
> 
> edit: that's songname-tag alphabetical order, BTW, the filenames are 01-track1.ogg, 02-track2.ogg etc.


The tracks are added depending on the order you have selected in the tracks listbox or in files listbox.

----------


## genesys87

> Fixed the close file browser tab from main close button. And creating layouts with no tabs open. The not viewing the scroll bar in last.fm is again a wxAui bug 
> 
> I Notices that this time the correct tab appears. 
> 
> Please try with the latest revision 943 and let me know.
> 
> Thank you for your help.


Tested: I deleted revision 940 layouts, recreated them and now they works.  :Very Happy: 
Still there is the strange behaviour in full screen mode: I enter full screen mode, switch layout, try to return to window mode but fail, like in the video; I think this is related to the saving of different layouts for window and full screen mode.

----------


## anonbeat

> Tested: I deleted revision 940 layouts, recreated them and now they works. 
> Still there is the strange behaviour in full screen mode: I enter full screen mode, switch layout, try to return to window mode but fail, like in the video; I think this is related to the saving of different layouts for window and full screen mode.


The full mode layout is different than the normal window. This way you can have components when its in full that dont appears when its restored.

Thanks for your help

----------


## genesys87

> The full mode layout is different than the normal window. This way you can have components when its in full that dont appears when its restored.
> 
> Thanks for your help


Mmh... Could you make a video of full screen mode? Thanks.

----------


## anonbeat

> Mmh... Could you make a video of full screen mode? Thanks.


Sorry. 



> This way you can have components when its in full that dont appears when its restored.


This was an idea I had and finally decided not to implement it.

What I did at the end was save the sizes elements when are in full mode and when its restored so the elements dont get off screen.

----------


## genesys87

> Sorry. 
> 
> This was an idea I had and finally decided not to implement it.
> 
> What I did at the end was save the sizes elements when are in full mode and when its restored so the elements dont get off screen.


Ah, ok.  :Very Happy: 
Since you have already done this (saving size of elements in window and full screen mode), you could also save the size of elements relative to the size of the window (so percent values, not absolute) and the size of the window.

----------


## Uncle Spellbinder

Is there a setting I'm not getting or something? I use to be able to search for an artist in the searchbar by typing the band/artist name and hitting enter. This would show me all by that artist. Now, after typing the search and hitting enter, it starts playing. Is there a way to turn this off? Very annoying to search and have it start playing automatically.

----------


## Lysias

> Is there a setting I'm not getting or something? I use to be able to search for an artist in the searchbar by typing the band/artist name and hitting enter. This would show me all by that artist. Now, after typing the search and hitting enter, it starts playing. Is there a way to turn this off? Very annoying to search and have it start playing automatically.


The search behaviour was changed a few versions ago. Now Gdeque searches automatically after typing something in the search bar. Pressing Enter plays the search results, as you noticed.

edit: 


> r928 | anonbeat | 2010-04-15 15:12:59 +0300 (to, 15 huhti  2010) | 1 line
> 
> Implemented live text search in library tab


This was requested by many users, myself included.

----------


## anonbeat

> The search behaviour was changed a few versions ago. Now Gdeque searches automatically after typing something in the search bar. Pressing Enter plays the search results, as you noticed.


That is right and I think this is a plus as you have the same options than before but without typing the enter and have the posibility to send to play the result just pressing enter in the search box.

----------


## Uncle Spellbinder

Guess I hit enter to fast.  :Embarassed: 

Very foobar-like. I love it.

----------


## markbl

I use guayadeque mainly for internet radio and for that it is superb. Thank you. However, there are a few little issues ..
After updating the shoutcast station list there are multiple entries for the same station. Well they have the same name, bitrate, and # listeners so I assume they are the same?
There is no way to determine the url(s) behind a station unless you actually play it. A user would expect to be able to right-click and list the properties of that station, including the url (list?). Likewise, right clicking on a url on the playlist should provide a means to see the station name.
After a station is selected to play, that station is not indicated in the radio panel. E.g. Play a station and then navigate elsewhere, or restart guayadeque, then you can't tell which station is playing (other than by looking at the url in the playlist - but there is no way to correlate a url with a station as per above issue). It would be nice to see some indicator or color change in the radio panel to distinguish the current station. (I rarely play my library music but I see that the same request could be made for the library panel as well?).
While a radio station buffers, it plays about a second of music then blocks for a few seconds until the buffering completes, then starts playing again. This sounds a little unglamorous.
This is minor, but probably about once every couple of days guayadeque will abort on me after clicking around a little. Can't give any better description sorry but will keep my eye on it. If it starts to annoy me I will start guayadeque manually and try to get a core dump.

I update to the latest svn version daily. Currently on #944.

----------


## anonbeat

> I use guayadeque mainly for internet radio and for that it is superb. Thank you. However, there are a few little issues ..
> After updating the shoutcast station list there are multiple entries for the same station. Well they have the same name, bitrate, and # listeners so I assume they are the same?


This is because I request the stations for every genre and the shoutcast server sent me the same station for few genres. For example a station can be of genre Rock and also of genre 80s. Also there are some that are the same and only changes the bitrate. If you select the Genre then there should be no repeated stations.




> There is no way to determine the url(s) behind a station unless you actually play it. A user would expect to be able to right-click and list the properties of that station, including the url (list?). Likewise, right clicking on a url on the playlist should provide a means to see the station name.


Yes you are right. I will improve the radio panel once I get this release out. Im missing only one feature for this release to comes out but once its done I want to improve this panel to add more fields and allow to save it to playlists, add image, etc





> After a station is selected to play, that station is not indicated in the radio panel. E.g. Play a station and then navigate elsewhere, or restart guayadeque, then you can't tell which station is playing (other than by looking at the url in the playlist - but there is no way to correlate a url with a station as per above issue). It would be nice to see some indicator or color change in the radio panel to distinguish the current station. (I rarely play my library music but I see that the same request could be made for the library panel as well?).


The station name should be indicated in the current playing info panel. There should be the title, station name and artist.




> While a radio station buffers, it plays about a second of music then blocks for a few seconds until the buffering completes, then starts playing again. This sounds a little unglamorous.


This is how gstreamer is behaving. I will try to make it not sounding at first.




> This is minor, but probably about once every couple of days guayadeque will abort on me after clicking around a little. Can't give any better description sorry but will keep my eye on it. If it starts to annoy me I will start guayadeque manually and try to get a core dump.


Please try to make a gdb backtrace. This way I can track down where the problem comes from. There are instructions how to do this in the first post of this thread.




> I update to the latest svn version daily. Currently on #944.


Thank you very much for your help testing this program.

----------


## markbl

> If you select the Genre then there should be no repeated stations.


But I really would prefer to not have to filter on Genres (sorry!). I typically sort all by #listeners (great facility) and listen to top ranked stations across all genres. It sounds like it would not be too hard to filter out duplicates, can you please consider adding this?



> The station name should be indicated in the current playing info panel. There should be the title, station name and artist.


Yes, you are right, I'd barely noticed(!) But the playing station is one amongst the hundreds of stations in the radio panel and it is difficult to correlate it with the play list. It would nice to be colored.



> Please try to make a gdb backtrace. This way I can track down where the problem comes from. There are instructions how to do this in the first post of this thread.


OK. For many it is easier to just always start guayadeque from its source dir, or at least a writable dir, and just wait for a core dump. Then just run "gdb guayadeque core" and check the bt. Need to have "ulimit -c unlimited", e.g. set from your .bashrc. I've changed my desktop launcher to do this.

----------


## pickarooney

> The tracks are added depending on the order you have selected in the tracks listbox or in files listbox.


I added them by double-clicking the album name in the normal library (i.e. not the browser). This was after I had filtered by typing in the first word of the band name, if it helps to reproduce. When I'm at home, I'll check if filtering lists the files in the tracks listbox alphabeticalyl regardless of the filename or track numbers in the tags.

----------


## anonbeat

> I added them by double-clicking the album name in the normal library (i.e. not the browser). This was after I had filtered by typing in the first word of the band name, if it helps to reproduce. When I'm at home, I'll check if filtering lists the files in the tracks listbox alphabeticalyl regardless of the filename or track numbers in the tags.


Then the tracks are added with the order defined in the Tracks ListBox of the library panel.

----------


## pickarooney

> Then the tracks are added with the order defined in the Tracks ListBox of the library panel.


What defines that order? Do I just need to make sure that I have the right column selected to sort this box by track number?

I would normally just test and figure it out, but I'm not in front of the machine all day.

----------


## anonbeat

> What defines that order? Do I just need to make sure that I have the right column selected to sort this box by track number?
> 
> I would normally just test and figure it out, but I'm not in front of the machine all day.


Clicking in the column defines the order. Clicking again will change ascending or descending.

If for example u define order by album it will be album_name, disk, track num

----------


## eltama

I don't know if it was a Guayadeque update or Ubuntu's, but now the system try icon is fixed.

----------


## anonbeat

> I don't know if it was a Guayadeque update or Ubuntu's, but now the system try icon is fixed.


I changed the tray icon but it was reported to dont work in KDE and Lucid. In Karmic for me shows transparent.

----------


## urlwolf

After updating from the PPA (btw, About should have the svn rev version so we can report it), I have the live search functionality (no need to press enter).
But it's damn slow! Comp freezes for 3-4 seconds.
This is a desktop with fast drives.

I did change the location of my lib. Maybe the database is corrupt? How can we 'compact' the db (other players like MediaMonkey do this)? Or do you have any idea why it's so slow?

Alternatively, any way to switch off the live search functionality?

----------


## anonbeat

> After updating from the PPA (btw, About should have the svn rev version so we can report it), I have the live search functionality (no need to press enter).
> But it's damn slow! Comp freezes for 3-4 seconds.
> This is a desktop with fast drives.
> 
> I did change the location of my lib. Maybe the database is corrupt? How can we 'compact' the db (other players like MediaMonkey do this)? Or do you have any idea why it's so slow?
> 
> Alternatively, any way to switch off the live search functionality?


This is an issue that have been fixed. Sorry. I will try to upload the svn tonight.

Thanks

----------


## anonbeat

Updated the PPA. Should be available once launchpad finish building binaries.

Thanks for help testing

----------


## eltama

The tray icon has again a gray background.

----------


## anonbeat

> The tray icon has again a gray background.


Nothing changed about that

----------


## Logaff

hello, i had to try this program ...its looks great and is very fast but there is a litte problem^^ can you please in clude a extra window for the database which sort the libary to the Albumartist and an other sort for the Interpret ...i hope you can understand^^

----------


## PenguinOfSteel

Hi Anon! I'm playing with the conky guayadeque interaction, would it be possible to export the current lyric using mpris?
If yes, I think that the best way could be to put together title and text in one variable, maybe with the title preceded by a "\title" string (for example)

Thanks!!!

----------


## anonbeat

> I added some new albums to the library and obtained their lyrics in quayadeque, using the default server.
> The lyrics were saved to the id3 tags and display perfectly using guayadeque or other linux players.
> 
> Opening these same songs in windows 7 (using mediamonkey, which reads id3 lyrics), the lyrics become one large line; it displays no line changes whatsoever.
> Mediamonkey wraps that line, making it a mess of text.
> 
> There are no issues whatsoever with lyrics going the other way, guayadeque displays MM-obtained lyrics perfectly.
> I'm guessing this is either an encoding issue or a linux/windows newline character issue, either way I like my collection to be cross-platform


Can you please check if this have been fixed using latest revision 948 ?

Thanks for your help testing

----------


## anonbeat

> Hi Anon! I'm playing with the conky guayadeque interaction, would it be possible to export the current lyric using mpris?
> If yes, I think that the best way could be to put together title and text in one variable, maybe with the title preceded by a "\title" string (for example)
> 
> Thanks!!!


I will do it but once I get finished this release. I want to add crossfading and release the next version.

Thanks

----------


## anonbeat

> hello, i had to try this program ...its looks great and is very fast but there is a litte problem^^ can you please in clude a extra window for the database which sort the libary to the Albumartist and an other sort for the Interpret ...i hope you can understand^^


This feature have been requested many times. I will add it soon.

Thanks

----------


## pickarooney

> I will do it but once I get finished this release. I want to add *crossfading* and release the next version.
> 
> Thanks


Ooh, this is a big one  :Smile: 

This and visualisations (which I never use myself) are probably the biggest missing functions at the moment.

I'm trying to rearrange my layout at the moment but can't figure out how to detach the lyrics tab. Guayadeque keeps crashing when I try to move any panes about and I've ended up with the album part of the library completely detached from teh app somehow and can't figure out how to get it back!

----------


## PenguinOfSteel

> I will do it but once I get finished this release. I want to add crossfading and release the next version.
> 
> Thanks


That's perfect!!!!!

----------


## anonbeat

> Ooh, this is a big one 
> 
> This and visualisations (which I never use myself) are probably the biggest missing functions at the moment.
> 
> I'm trying to rearrange my layout at the moment but can't figure out how to detach the lyrics tab. Guayadeque keeps crashing when I try to move any panes about and I've ended up with the album part of the library completely detached from teh app somehow and can't figure out how to get it back!


Check *Preferences -> Load default layout* and restart guayadeque to get to the default layout again. If you are getting problems rearranging elements try to run guayadeque with the --sync parameter. In some cases this helped.

Thanks

----------


## anonbeat

Now in revision 949 for all string fields in the database the sorting result should be no case sentivie. This way you will get for example in artist 'aimee man' and 'Aime Man' listed together. 

Thanks for help testing

----------


## anonbeat

> The sorting in the library seems to be case sensitive. This results, for example, in that _AC/DC_ comes before _Aarni_. Also, names that start with a lowercase letter are put to the end of the list.


Can you please check this issue with latest revision 949 ?

Thanks for your help

----------


## Lysias

> Can you please check this issue with latest revision 949 ?
> 
> Thanks for your help


I was already building the newest version when you posted this  :Wink: 

And the sorting works fine now, thanks!

----------


## pickarooney

> Check *Preferences -> Load default layout* and restart guayadeque to get to the default layout again. If you are getting problems rearranging elements try to run guayadeque with the --sync parameter. In some cases this helped.
> 
> Thanks


OK, got it back to the way it was but I actually don't understand how I'm supposed to move the bits around with the mouse. If I grab the top of any section and move it, the pane becomes tiny (about 100 pixels square) and then the app crashes. Is there some sort of guide or video that would help me?

----------


## anonbeat

> OK, got it back to the way it was but I actually don't understand how I'm supposed to move the bits around with the mouse. If I grab the top of any section and move it, the pane becomes tiny (about 100 pixels square) and then the app crashes. Is there some sort of guide or video that would help me?


You are doing it right but its crashing for you using xfce because of a wxAui bug  :Sad:  . Tried using --sync ?

Thanks

----------


## anonbeat

> nk you. However, there are a few little issues ..
> After updating the shoutcast station list there are multiple entries for the same station. Well they have the same name, bitrate, and # listeners so I assume they are the same?


This issue should be fixed in latest revision 950. Please try it and let me know.

Thanks for your help

----------


## Pifilatakanemu

I end up with guayadeque resisting to play and using huge amount of CPU resources. Is this a gstreamer issue?




```
Program received signal SIGTERM, Terminated.
0x0012d422 in __kernel_vsyscall ()
(gdb) bt
#0  0x0012d422 in __kernel_vsyscall ()
#1  0x00cc0829 in __lll_lock_wait () from /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libpthread.so.0
#2  0x00cbbf3b in _L_lock_752 () from /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libpthread.so.0
#3  0x00cbbd51 in pthread_mutex_lock () from /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libpthread.so.0
#4  0x024b5ec5 in ?? () from /usr/lib/gstreamer-0.10/libgstalsa.so
#5  0x02287ccf in ?? () from /usr/lib/libgstaudio-0.10.so.0
#6  0x0227471d in ?? () from /usr/lib/libgstaudio-0.10.so.0
#7  0x0227616f in gst_ring_buffer_pause () from /usr/lib/libgstaudio-0.10.so.0
#8  0x022828f4 in ?? () from /usr/lib/libgstaudio-0.10.so.0
#9  0x00816005 in gst_element_change_state ()
   from /usr/lib/libgstreamer-0.10.so.0
#10 0x00819614 in ?? () from /usr/lib/libgstreamer-0.10.so.0
#11 0x00815260 in gst_element_set_state () from /usr/lib/libgstreamer-0.10.so.0
#12 0x00804477 in ?? () from /usr/lib/libgstreamer-0.10.so.0
#13 0x00816005 in gst_element_change_state ()
   from /usr/lib/libgstreamer-0.10.so.0
#14 0x00819614 in ?? () from /usr/lib/libgstreamer-0.10.so.0
#15 0x00815260 in gst_element_set_state () from /usr/lib/libgstreamer-0.10.so.0
#16 0x00804477 in ?? () from /usr/lib/libgstreamer-0.10.so.0
#17 0x020fd0de in ?? () from /usr/lib/gstreamer-0.10/libgstgconfelements.so
#18 0x020f9f16 in ?? () from /usr/lib/gstreamer-0.10/libgstgconfelements.so
#19 0x00816005 in gst_element_change_state ()
   from /usr/lib/libgstreamer-0.10.so.0
---Type <return> to continue, or q <return> to quit---
```

----------


## Logaff

how can i get the lastes svn version?

----------


## anonbeat

> I end up with guayadeque resisting to play and using huge amount of CPU resources. Is this a gstreamer issue?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> Program received signal SIGTERM, Terminated.
> 0x0012d422 in __kernel_vsyscall ()
> (gdb) bt
> ...


Yes this looks like a gstreamer problem in the alsasink module.

----------


## anonbeat

> how can i get the lastes svn version?


In the 1st post of this thread its explained.

Thanks for your interest

----------


## Lysias

> how can i get the lastes svn version?


See the first post of this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...74&postcount=1

There's a section called *Way to build from svn

*The PPA can also be used. Then you'll have to install guayadeque-svn instead of guayadeque.

edit: anonbeat was a bit quicker than me  :Capital Razz:

----------


## rotwang888

Hi. I've got a strange error to report and a couple little requests.
 Yesterday I had am odd issue with static playlists.  This was with revision 945.  After starting the program I noticed a number (about 2-3 dozed) random static playlists.  Most were a single album or directory, a couple were just several tracks.  This was after my system crashed while watching some crappy flash thing, so I don't really expect it to happen again, but it was strange so I thought I'd mention it in case it means anything to you.
 Anyway- my requests...  It would be clearer if the text when right-clicking a track (or tracks) in the library read "save to playlist" instead of "save playlist".  Also, I think it would be better for the seekbar to advance by a set amount of time (maybe 5-10 seconds, or have a place to set the amount of seconds in the preferences) when using the mouse wheel instead of a percentage of the track length as it seems to be now.  As far as I can tell, it advances in 5% increments, which is fine for a normal song, but for an hour-long track it's 3 minutes which is way too much to be useful.
 Thank you.

----------


## rotwang888

Actually, it did happen again, on a smaller scale.  I just updated to 952 and when I started there were 2 new static playlists, one containing the last track I had played, the other being all the tracks by the artist of the track I played before that.

----------


## anonbeat

> Hi. I've got a strange error to report and a couple little requests.
>  Yesterday I had am odd issue with static playlists.  This was with revision 945.  After starting the program I noticed a number (about 2-3 dozed) random static playlists.  Most were a single album or directory, a couple were just several tracks.  This was after my system crashed while watching some crappy flash thing, so I don't really expect it to happen again, but it was strange so I thought I'd mention it in case it means anything to you.
>  Anyway- my requests...  It would be clearer if the text when right-clicking a track (or tracks) in the library read "save to playlist" instead of "save playlist".  Also, I think it would be better for the seekbar to advance by a set amount of time (maybe 5-10 seconds, or have a place to set the amount of seconds in the preferences) when using the mouse wheel instead of a percentage of the track length as it seems to be now.  As far as I can tell, it advances in 5% increments, which is fine for a normal song, but for an hour-long track it's 3 minutes which is way too much to be useful.
>  Thank you.


From yesterday I introduced that when doing a library scan all playlist files found are added as static playlists with the playlist filename as the playlist name. Also I did a database scheme change to creat a missing index in the database. This is maybe why you got a complete library rescan and added the playlists.

The wheel event have been changed to do the step by 7 seconds now.

Thank you for your help and suggestions

----------


## anonbeat

> Actually, it did happen again, on a smaller scale.  I just updated to 952 and when I started there were 2 new static playlists, one containing the last track I had played, the other being all the tracks by the artist of the track I played before that.


That dont sound right for me. If you get something like this again please send me somehow your database to take a look.

Thanks

----------


## nothingspecial

Back to my little request,

     and yes, I will add it to the idea thingy once I`m sure you know what I mean.

I`d never used lastfm until I came accross your player, but I really like the "your recommended radio"/"play your recommendatios feature. The thing that plays music lastfm thinks you will like based on what you have scrobbled.

I wondered, if it is possible to somehow integrate this into guayadeque.

Either in the radio tab or the lastfm tab.

I appologise if it is already there, it`s just I`m having trouble checking right now, due to my own wireless issue (beta lucid) - as you know, although I use GQue on my main pc, I also mount my music remotely to my laptop with sshfs, which is where I`m at.

No airplanes have taken off (or landed) in uk since last thursday  :Wink:

----------


## markbl

> This issue should be fixed in latest revision 950. Please try it and let me know.


The filtering of duplicates from the radio station list seems to be working well (svn version 955). Thanks very much  :KDE Star:

----------


## rotwang888

> From yesterday I introduced that when doing a library scan all playlist files found are added as static playlists with the playlist filename as the playlist name. Also I did a database scheme change to creat a missing index in the database. This is maybe why you got a complete library rescan and added the playlists.
> 
> The wheel event have been changed to do the step by 7 seconds now.
> 
> Thank you for your help and suggestions


Hm..ok, that does explain the playlists, but it didn't pick up all of them.  I just did a complete rescan and found all the playlists I forgot about.  Will a library update pick these up as well, or just a complete scan?  It imported all the playlists in my ~/Music/playlists , which is fantastic, but also the various m3u's I have scattered around various folders (back before I figured out they were pointless and made sure not to create m3u's when ripping).  The annoying thing is that Gpodder creates m3u files of all the podcasts in the podcast directory.  In the mean time I'll go delete that crap, but would it be possible to set criteria to exclude stuff like that?  Maybe have a field to set a playlist directory like the main library one?  That way you could have it bring in every m3u file it finds, or just in a given directory (like my playlist folder).  At least it doesn't import .cue files.  That can be annoying in foobar until you filter them..
 The seek is much better now, and thanks for the "to". :Smile:

----------


## Logaff

back to the index
in my opinion you have missunderstood me, what i want to have:
you have a Trackartist and the Albumartist ...i dont want to have the composers^^

----------


## theLegend

> back to the index
> in my opinion you have missunderstood me, what i want to have:
> you have a Trackartist and the Albumartist ...i dont want to have the composers^^


Then don't have it. In the library tab, right click on the field headers and choose what fields you want to show. Apologies if I misunderstood you as well!

----------


## anonbeat

> back to the index
> in my opinion you have missunderstood me, what i want to have:
> you have a Trackartist and the Albumartist ...i dont want to have the composers^^


I undrstood you perfectly. I told you that it was already requested and that I will add it soon. Its not added yet. 
Sorry if you understood that it was already there.

Thank you for your help

----------


## anonbeat

> Back to my little request,
> 
>      and yes, I will add it to the idea thingy once I`m sure you know what I mean.
> 
> I`d never used lastfm until I came accross your player, but I really like the "your recommended radio"/"play your recommendatios feature. The thing that plays music lastfm thinks you will like based on what you have scrobbled.
> 
> I wondered, if it is possible to somehow integrate this into guayadeque.
> 
> Either in the radio tab or the lastfm tab.
> ...


I take note of this and will take a look once next release is out.

Thanks

----------


## Pifilatakanemu

> I take note of this and will take a look once next release is out.
> 
> Thanks


It is a feature I'd love to see, too, so I created an idea for it:
https://sourceforge.net/apps/ideator...rrent/idea/41/

Vote for it!

----------


## VastOne

> It is a feature I'd love to see, too, so I created an idea for it:
> https://sourceforge.net/apps/ideator...rrent/idea/41/
> 
> Vote for it!


I did!

----------


## Uncle Spellbinder

> It is a feature I'd love to see, too, so I created an idea for it:
> https://sourceforge.net/apps/ideator...rrent/idea/41/
> 
> Vote for it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by VastOne
> ...


Ditto!

----------


## P4man

Wow long thread. Im not sure if any of this has already been discussed, way too long to read, sorry if its a repeat.

Just tried 0.2.6.0. Overall, im very impressed. Wow. excellent work!

Some bugs and idea though:

* when launching the app, I could not access the main controls, its "centered to the right".  Have to maximize it first before I can access them, then resize the panes. Its a bit hit and miss with those panes. Here is a screenshot to explain:



* I cant close the window and keep the tray icon (and keep the music), which is how I like my music players. i dont like them cluttering the window list. Could you add an option to remove the app from the window list and let the close button just hide it to the notification area?

* Would be nice to be able to assign a picture to radio stations

* I miss an indication of what is playing now in the notification area. Hovering the mouse over the notification area icon brings up the name of the song and performer, but it would be nice to have a more visually appealing popup or balloon with the album art and more info, also when right clicking it (now showing only play/pause/next/..).

* Showing and allowing changing of song rating through the tray icon would be welcome for me.

Im sure Ill bump in to more later, but again,congrats on what seems to be one of the best music players out there. think we should vote this in to the ubuntu repo's asap  :Smile: 


PS: the name.. is not gonna help this app. I cant remember it for my life, wouldnt know how to pronounce it, wouldnt be able to type it correctly 1 time out of 100. id really suggest using something simpler. Maybe just Guaya?

----------


## rotwang888

> * I cant close the window and keep the tray icon (and keep the music), which is how I like my music players. i dont like them cluttering the window list. Could you add an option to remove the app from the window list and let the close button just hide it to the notification area?


You can do this now.  Open the preferences, click general at the top left, then in the bottom of the options on the right you can click a box for "close to task bar icon".  The rest I'm not qualified to answer.  I know Anon has said there are limitations on what can be done with the functionality of the taskbar icon because of the widget set Guayadeque uses.  I think a new applet would have to be made, which I think Anon has said he will do at some point.

----------


## P4man

You're right rotwang888, I somehow overlooked that. Edited my post, thanks for the tip  :Smile: 


edit: one more thing which was probably mentioned already, but if not, there is one icon which looks out of place here:

----------


## nothingspecial

Hey P4man, nice to see you on board.

About the name, this has been discussed alot. It is called Guayadeque Music Player. That is that. It`s the developers choice and I, and others respect that.

I`ve been here for a few months now and didn`t like the name at first.

Now, I wouldn`t have it any other way. Infact I`d be be royally upset if it were changed.

This is Guayadeque, keep testing, my feeling is that this is going to become THE linux music player, whatever it`s called.  :Smile:

----------


## anonbeat

> Wow long thread. Im not sure if any of this has already been discussed, way too long to read, sorry if its a repeat.
> 
> Just tried 0.2.6.0. Overall, im very impressed. Wow. excellent work!


Thank you



> Some bugs and idea though:
> 
> * when launching the app, I could not access the main controls, its "centered to the right".  Have to maximize it first before I can access them, then resize the panes. Its a bit hit and miss with those panes. Here is a screenshot to explain:


Dunno why you got this. Maybe its cause you have a very tiny screen resolution. This is something I need to check. Thanks





> * I cant close the window and keep the tray icon (and keep the music), which is how I like my music players. i dont like them cluttering the window list. Could you add an option to remove the app from the window list and let the close button just hide it to the notification area?


This can be done from the preferences but guess you already know that  :Wink: 




> * Would be nice to be able to assign a picture to radio stations


Once this release comes out a new redesigned radio panel will come out with more options and with also in mind custom radiostations. This one was only for shoutcast radiostations and this is why lacks some features I want to add





> * I miss an indication of what is playing now in the notification area. Hovering the mouse over the notification area icon brings up the name of the song and performer, but it would be nice to have a more visually appealing popup or balloon with the album art and more info, also when right clicking it (now showing only play/pause/next/..).
> 
> * Showing and allowing changing of song rating through the tray icon would be welcome for me.


Right now all that can be done thought wxwidgets from the trayicon is done. I need to implement it in other way to add some features taht I agree that are really ussefull like set volume, pause/unpause, show more info about the current track, etc All features that already have been requested and are in the todo list




> Im sure Ill bump in to more later, but again,congrats on what seems to be one of the best music players out there. think we should vote this in to the ubuntu repo's asap


Thanks for coming in and helping. With the help of ppl like you its going to be even better.





> PS: the name.. is not gonna help this app. I cant remember it for my life, wouldnt know how to pronounce it, wouldnt be able to type it correctly 1 time out of 100. id really suggest using something simpler. Maybe just Guaya?


The name have been discused many times now and will not get about it again. There is an idea in the ideatorrent about it. 


Thanks again for helping testing

----------


## anonbeat

> You're right rotwang888, I somehow overlooked that. Edited my post, thanks for the tip 
> 
> 
> edit: one more thing which was probably mentioned already, but if not, there is one icon which looks out of place here:


Yes I agree that power icon at the right is out of place!!

Im kidding  :Wink:  I fixed this issue in karmic but till I dont get to lucid which is what I think you are using I will not be able to fix it in that platform.

Thanks again

----------


## P4man

Anonbeat,

for the record my screen resolution is 1440x900. 

About the weird panel sizing it would seem you are storing absolute resolutions in some places and % in others ? IIRC I maximized the app, then the left pane (with controls) became much too big, covering like 40% of my screen, so I resized it to maybe 15% (the rest being 85% and therefore 1000+ pixels)  When unmaximizing it, or closing and restarting it, it seems like the right pane remembered the 1000 pixel absolute width even if the app itself was much smaller than that. Something along those lines, forgive me if I make no sense  :Smile: 

So for the tray icon, indeed I used Lucid for that screenshot. Checkgmail had the exact same problem, but they provided a nice workaround where you can just select the background colour with an "eyedropper", thats almost as good as transparent background. ITs not a big deal, but I thought Id mention it  :Smile: 

Guayadeque. 
Guayadeque 
Guayadeque 
Guayadeque 

(thats me trying to pronounce and remember)

Guayadeque 
Guayadeque 
Guayadeque 

I'll get there eventually  :Very Happy:

----------


## Elfo33

First off, this is an AWESOME player! I've been upset with Exaile for being too slow on my netbook for awhile now, but this speed demon works perfectly as a music player.

I just have a couple of requests for the tag editor to make this thing perfect all around. I currently use Picard from MusicBrainz, but it's the only QT program I have so I'd like to ditch it. Would it be possible to add the batch fingerprinting to Guayadeque, as Picard accomplishes rather poorly?

Also, could you please add the option to import extra fields from the Musicbrainz database, and/or a clean up option to batch delete all tags not specified by the user?

Thanks for a great program!

----------


## anonbeat

> First off, this is an AWESOME player! I've been upset with Exaile for being too slow on my netbook for awhile now, but this speed demon works perfectly as a music player.
> 
> I just have a couple of requests for the tag editor to make this thing perfect all around. I currently use Picard from MusicBrainz, but it's the only QT program I have so I'd like to ditch it. Would it be possible to add the batch fingerprinting to Guayadeque, as Picard accomplishes rather poorly?
> 
> Also, could you please add the option to import extra fields from the Musicbrainz database, and/or a clean up option to batch delete all tags not specified by the user?
> 
> Thanks for a great program!


Fingerprinting is a show and very heavy feature. Its already implemented in guayadeque but not as batch process for the reasons I just mentioned.
The Track editor is album oriented and the MusicBrainz tryes to find the correct album. To use the fingerprinting you must clear the ArtistName and Album name before do the MusicBrainz search query.
This way it tries to find the album from the track fingerprint. It will do it from the first track and add the albums it finds to the album list. If you do another search will try to find from the second track and so on adding albums to the list of albums. Once you have some albums you can select the one you think is the best one and using the copy buttons copy all the tags or just the ones you want.
Dunno if I explained well if no please ask.

Please explain in more detail what you mean by 'clean up option to batch delete all tags not specified by the user'

Thanks for your help testing

----------


## anonbeat

> Anonbeat,
> 
> for the record my screen resolution is 1440x900. 
> 
> About the weird panel sizing it would seem you are storing absolute resolutions in some places and % in others ? IIRC I maximized the app, then the left pane (with controls) became much too big, covering like 40% of my screen, so I resized it to maybe 15% (the rest being 85% and therefore 1000+ pixels)  When unmaximizing it, or closing and restarting it, it seems like the right pane remembered the 1000 pixel absolute width even if the app itself was much smaller than that. Something along those lines, forgive me if I make no sense 
> 
> So for the tray icon, indeed I used Lucid for that screenshot. Checkgmail had the exact same problem, but they provided a nice workaround where you can just select the background colour with an "eyedropper", thats almost as good as transparent background. ITs not a big deal, but I thought Id mention it 
> 
> Guayadeque. 
> ...


Ahh now makes sense that screenshot. You defined a layout with a window size and then restored to another size. That is a problem from wxAui wxWidgets component. I hope this things get fixed soon as if no I will need to do many fixes.

Im sure you will liking the name as Nothingspecial does.

Thanks

----------


## Elfo33

> Fingerprinting is a show and very heavy feature. Its already implemented in guayadeque but not as batch process for the reasons I just mentioned.
> The Track editor is album oriented and the MusicBrainz tryes to find the correct album. To use the fingerprinting you must clear the ArtistName and Album name before do the MusicBrainz search query.
> This way it tries to find the album from the track fingerprint. It will do it from the first track and add the albums it finds to the album list. If you do another search will try to find from the second track and so on adding albums to the list of albums. Once you have some albums you can select the one you think is the best one and using the copy buttons copy all the tags or just the ones you want.
> Dunno if I explained well if no please ask.
> 
> Please explain in more detail what you mean by 'clean up option to batch delete all tags not specified by the user'
> 
> Thanks for your help testing


Hmmm, I'll have to play with the fingerprinting more I guess. I'm just used to the Picard option of 'clustering' files together so that the tagger attempts to find an album with the same number of tracks.

In your tag editor (MusicBrainz) you have fields for Artist, Album, Date, etc. But what if I want to pull in the Catalog Number, or Composer for a track? I'd like the ability to either pull these extra fields from the MB database, or else add custom fields myself. Then, a simple button to remove all metadata not specified in those fields, would be very helpful. Often, for instance, EAC will generate it's version in the comment field, which I don't care to have.

----------


## anonbeat

> Hmmm, I'll have to play with the fingerprinting more I guess. I'm just used to the Picard option of 'clustering' files together so that the tagger attempts to find an album with the same number of tracks.
> 
> In your tag editor (MusicBrainz) you have fields for Artist, Album, Date, etc. But what if I want to pull in the Catalog Number, or Composer for a track? I'd like the ability to either pull these extra fields from the MB database, or else add custom fields myself. Then, a simple button to remove all metadata not specified in those fields, would be very helpful. Often, for instance, EAC will generate it's version in the comment field, which I don't care to have.


The track editor will be rebuilt as it was requested to expand its capabilities. Its in the ideatorrent and its very voted one so I will do it for next release. Also it was first requested by VastOne and this is a plus  :Smile: 
When Im in that implementation I would love to hear ideas and missing features.

Thanks

----------


## luke0927

All trying to compile for Jaunty. Got the following error.




```
luke@luke-desktop:~/apps/guayadeque/guayadeque-svn$ ./build
rm: cannot remove `CMakeCache.txt': No such file or directory
-- The C compiler identification is GNU
-- The CXX compiler identification is GNU
-- Check for working C compiler: /usr/bin/gcc
-- Check for working C compiler: /usr/bin/gcc -- works
-- Detecting C compiler ABI info
-- Detecting C compiler ABI info - done
-- Check for working CXX compiler: /usr/bin/c++
-- Check for working CXX compiler: /usr/bin/c++ -- works
-- Detecting CXX compiler ABI info
-- Detecting CXX compiler ABI info - done
-- Using install prefix /usr ...
-- Could NOT find wxWidgets  (missing:  wxWidgets_FOUND)
CMake Error at CMakeLists.txt:31 (MESSAGE):
  wxWidgets not found!


-- Configuring incomplete, errors occurred!
luke@luke-desktop:~/apps/guayadeque/guayadeque-svn$
```


followed compiling steps up to this point with no issues.

http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...&postcount=587


Thanks

----------


## anonbeat

> All trying to compile for Jaunty. Got the following error.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> luke@luke-desktop:~/apps/guayadeque/guayadeque-svn$ ./build
> rm: cannot remove `CMakeCache.txt': No such file or directory
> -- The C compiler identification is GNU
> ...


You dont have installed the wxgtk dev package.

----------


## luke0927

> You dont have installed the wxgtk dev package.


Which one do I need to get, can i get it from the repository?

edit I see its not installed not the wrong version I'll see if I can find it.

----------


## anonbeat

> Which one do I need to get, can i get it from the repository?


It should be apt-get install libwxgtk2.8-dev as mentioned in the post.
check the output of 'wx-config --cflags --libs' command to see if you have it installed

----------


## pickarooney

> You are doing it right but its crashing for you using xfce because of a wxAui bug  . Tried using --sync ?
> 
> Thanks


It's much more stable with --sync and I eventually figured out how to move the panes about. Transparent window settings make it tricky!
What does --sync do, out of curiosity? Is it an option that I should add to my shortcut permanently?

Question/request now that I can see the lyrics pane 'live' - is there any way you could make it so that if a lyric is not found on the first server on the list the next one is automatically search and so on until the lyrics are found or the list of servers is exhausted?

Oh, and when the version with the crossfader is released, can the component be called 'why a decay?'  :Very Happy:

----------


## eltama

Some comments.

About the system tray icon, they are planning to ditch it for 11.04 and for 10.10 they plan to have a sound menu where music players can sit: http://design.canonical.com/2010/04/notification-area/

It's great to know that you are planning to improve the tag editor. It will be fantastic if I can stop using EasyTag and just use Guayadeque to manage all my music. What I am really missing is a simple way of renaming files using the tags and filling tags from file names.

Lastly I must agree that in the beginning Guayadeque sounds strange. I still remember that I first read about it at work and I decided to investigate it at home but it took me while to find it again because I couldn't remember the name correctly. But now that I am used to it, I wouldn't like to see it change unless it is decided that it is for the benefit of the player.

----------


## markbl

> It's great to know that you are planning to improve the tag editor. It will be fantastic if I can stop using EasyTag and just use Guayadeque to manage all my music. What I am really missing is a simple way of renaming files using the tags and filling tags from file names.


Just as an off-topic comment here, exfalso is a good little under-appreciated linux tag editor which is great for batch editing and deleting tags. It can also set tags from path, or rename files from tags etc. It does not limit itself to any fixed tag set. Anon, it's worth a look if you want to see a simple but general and powerful approach. Note, it's in the standard ubuntu packages. Just "sudo aptitude install exfalso".

----------


## anonbeat

> It's much more stable with --sync and I eventually figured out how to move the panes about. Transparent window settings make it tricky!
> What does --sync do, out of curiosity? Is it an option that I should add to my shortcut permanently?
> 
> Question/request now that I can see the lyrics pane 'live' - is there any way you could make it so that if a lyric is not found on the first server on the list the next one is automatically search and so on until the lyrics are found or the list of servers is exhausted?
> 
> Oh, and when the version with the crossfader is released, can the component be called 'why a decay?'


I think --sync is an X.org option. Its posted by the system when you have the error. Ppl reported me that with that option they were able to make their layouts and once its done they dont need it anymore as slow the application.

About the lyrics search, yes that can be done but I need to change the configuration so ppl can select which servers will be used and in which order.

Thanks

----------


## anonbeat

> Just as an off-topic comment here, exfalso is a good little under-appreciated linux tag editor which is great for batch editing and deleting tags. It can also set tags from path, or rename files from tags etc. It does not limit itself to any fixed tag set. Anon, it's worth a look if you want to see a simple but general and powerful approach. Note, it's in the standard ubuntu packages. Just "sudo aptitude install exfalso".


Thanks will take a look at it

----------


## pickarooney

> I think --sync is an X.org option. Its posted by the system when you have the error. Ppl reported me that with that option they were able to make their layouts and once its done they dont need it anymore as slow the application.


Good to know, cheers!




> About the lyrics search, yes that can be done but I need to change the configuration so ppl can select which servers will be used and in which order.
> 
> Thanks


Also good to know. On a similar note, is it possible to do the same for album lookup - e.g. if it's not found on amazon, try google images?

----------


## PenguinOfSteel

Hi!
I have finally decided to test and use the album browser, it's been a while since my last time and with the update I find myself more comfortable, so I have create and saved a specific layout!

I don't understand the difference between the "filter" button and the button with the field-glasses icon. I thought that this last button was the search button... but it open the same window as the filter button.

----------


## anonbeat

> Hi!
> I have finally decided to test and use the album browser, it's been a while since my last time and with the update I find myself more comfortable, so I have create and saved a specific layout!
> 
> I don't understand the difference between the "filter" button and the button with the field-glasses icon. I thought that this last button was the search button... but it open the same window as the filter button.


The Filter enables or disables the current filter. The other edits the current filter. If you press to enable a filter and there is no filter set it shows the filter editor.

----------


## PenguinOfSteel

> The Filter enables or disables the current filter. The other edits the current filter. If you press to enable a filter and there is no filter set it shows the filter editor.


Thanks very much anon!

----------


## PenguinOfSteel

> The Filter enables or disables the current filter. The other edits the current filter. If you press to enable a filter and there is no filter set it shows the filter editor.


Dear Anon and All!
I have posted a proposal at the IdeaTorrent regarding the album browser. I think that a search field (more or less similar to that present in the library) could be an important improvement as well as the possibility to define more than one filter with fast access to the defined filters (a drop down menu listing all the filters defined for example)

https://sourceforge.net/apps/ideator...rrent/idea/43/

----------


## anonbeat

> Dear Anon and All!
> I have posted a proposal at the IdeaTorrent regarding the album browser. I think that a search field (more or less similar to that present in the library) could be an important improvement as well as the possibility to define more than one filter with fast access to the defined filters (a drop down menu listing all the filters defined for example)
> 
> https://sourceforge.net/apps/ideator...rrent/idea/43/


I vote for the idea  :Smile: 

Im right now focused in the crossfader but once its done I will add this for sure

----------


## PenguinOfSteel

> I vote for the idea 
> 
> Im right now focused in the crossfader but once its done I will add this for sure


Thanks very much!!!!  :Guitar:

----------


## northwestuntu

im having problems getting continuous playing.  i know you can't get this using the library, but that would rock if you could.

im using the smart list, but always stops after 1 track.  i wonder if i messed with a setting but can't find anything.  how do you get continuous playing? 

ive never really used playlists that much before.  i always just find something in the library and let it roll.

----------


## anonbeat

> im having problems getting continuous playing.  i know you can't get this using the library, but that would rock if you could.
> 
> im using the smart list, but always stops after 1 track.  i wonder if i messed with a setting but can't find anything.  how do you get continuous playing? 
> 
> ive never really used playlists that much before.  i always just find something in the library and let it roll.


What I dont understand is what is your problem. Please tell me what you have in Preferences -> Playback -> Play random track/album when playlist is empty.
Also tell me if you have the smart mode enabled its the button with a bulb.

Also how many tracks did u sent to play ?

What are the filters you have set for Allow and Deny.

Thanks

----------


## features

> im having problems getting continuous playing.  i know you can't get this using the library, but that would rock if you could.
> 
> im using the smart list, but always stops after 1 track.  i wonder if i messed with a setting but can't find anything.  how do you get continuous playing? 
> 
> ive never really used playlists that much before.  i always just find something in the library and let it roll.


Yeah, I get this too.  For me it doesn't seem to find anything similar in smart mode. This is on a small collection, but it seems to happen most often with the last track.  Off by one, perhaps?

I get around it by setting "Add an random <track> when the queue finishes", which is found in the preferences.  Sometimes means that the mood changes quite a bit, but at least the music keeps on rollin'! :Very Happy: 

(damn you gotta be fast round here!  :Very Happy: )

----------


## anonbeat

> Yeah, I get this too.  For me it doesn't seem to find anything similar in smart mode. This is on a small collection, but it seems to happen most often with the last track.  Off by one, perhaps?
> 
> I get around it by setting "Add an random <track> when the queue finishes", which is found in the preferences.  Sometimes means that the mood changes quite a bit, but at least the music keeps on rollin'!
> 
> (damn you gotta be fast round here! )


Its normal that fails to get similar tracks on tiny collections. Guayadeque is a litle more focused on big library collections.

Thanks

----------


## northwestuntu

> What I dont understand is what is your problem. Please tell me what you have in Preferences -> Playback -> Play random track/album when playlist is empty.
> Also tell me if you have the smart mode enabled its the button with a bulb.
> 
> Also how many tracks did u sent to play ?
> 
> What are the filters you have set for Allow and Deny.
> 
> Thanks


ok i think im starting to get it.  im just a little confused i guess by all the playlist area's.  in this picture there's a playlist on the left and on the right.  static and dynamic.  what's the difference between all these?

i am getting continues play now using the list on the left  :Smile:   i think i was moving the windows around and lost that area.  went back to default layout and saw that area again.

i also notice that you can right click in the library and select play all which is nice.  

sorry for the confusion just not used to using playlist at all. always like scrolling through the library and letting it play.

----------


## anonbeat

> ok i think im starting to get it.  im just a little confused i guess by all the playlist area's.  in this picture there's a playlist on the left and on the right.  static and dynamic.  what's the difference between all these?
> 
> i am getting continues play now using the list on the left   i think i was moving the windows around and lost that area.  went back to default layout and saw that area again.
> 
> i also notice that you can right click in the library and select play all which is nice.  
> 
> sorry for the confusion just not used to using playlist at all. always like scrolling through the library and letting it play.


That are the playlist tab. A playlist is a subset of your library. You can have static playlists and dynamic playlists. The difference is that the static playlist will not get updated. It has the tracks you added when you created it or when you edited it and will not change unless you add or remove tracks from it.
In the other hand the dynamic playlist can change dinamically. You must set the criteria you want to select tracks for every playlist. For example there are few created and one is very ussefull (IMMO) is the Last Played Tracks. This filter list the last played tracks in one week.
Of course that list change every moment you play a new track or a track was played more than a week. Get the point?
Other example is you create one that is (I have one myself) Tracks with genre = 'Jazz' sort by Random Limit to 20 tracks.
Everytime I want to listen to 20 random jazz tracks I select this playlist and double click over it to listen it.

Dont confuse the Player Playlist with the playlists. The Player Playlist is the list of what will be played and u see exactly the order in which it will be played. You can any time insert, delete or move tracks in this list.

Hope you have now more clear this new concepts for you

Thank you for your interst in guayadeque and your help testing it.

----------


## northwestuntu

that cleared everything up perfectly, thanks!  :Smile: 

very impressed with this program.  didn't think i would find a replacement for songbird looking at all the other linux music players, but this is far better then songbird.

----------


## anonbeat

> that cleared everything up perfectly, thanks! 
> 
> very impressed with this program.  didn't think i would find a replacement for songbird looking at all the other linux music players, but this is far better then songbird.


Thanks and welcome!

What version are you using? this buttons are from some time ago  :Smile:  You can install from my ppa the guayadeque-svn that is almost updated to svn version.

----------


## luke0927

> It should be apt-get install libwxgtk2.8-dev as mentioned in the post.
> check the output of 'wx-config --cflags --libs' command to see if you have it installed


Thanks got past that now its saying gstreamer is missing but I went to the repository, and I have a lot of gssteramer 0.10 but there is also a lot more how can i figure out which one it wants?



```
-- The CXX compiler identification is unknown
-- Check for working C compiler: /usr/bin/gcc
-- Check for working C compiler: /usr/bin/gcc -- works
-- Detecting C compiler ABI info
-- Detecting C compiler ABI info - done
-- Check for working CXX compiler: /usr/bin/c++
-- Check for working CXX compiler: /usr/bin/c++ -- works
-- Detecting CXX compiler ABI info
-- Detecting CXX compiler ABI info - done
-- Using install prefix /usr ...
-- Found wxWidgets: TRUE
-- checking for module 'gstreamer-0.10'
--   package 'gstreamer-0.10' not found
CMake Error at CMakeLists.txt:36 (MESSAGE):
  gstreamer-0.10 not found!
```

Here is what Gstreamer packages I have installed



```
gstreamer0.10-alsa				install
gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg				install
gstreamer0.10-gnomevfs				install
gstreamer0.10-pitfdll				install
gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad			install
gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse		install
gstreamer0.10-plugins-base			install
gstreamer0.10-plugins-base-apps			install
gstreamer0.10-plugins-good			install
gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly			install
gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse		install
gstreamer0.10-pulseaudio			install
gstreamer0.10-schroedinger			install
gstreamer0.10-tools				install
gstreamer0.10-x					install
```

----------


## Lysias

> Thanks got past that now its saying gstreamer is missing but I went to the repository, and I have a lot of gssteramer 0.10 but there is also a lot more how can i figure out which one it wants?


Did you execute this:



```
sudo apt-get install build-essential subversion cmake zlib1g-dev libwxgtk2.8-dev libgstreamer0.10-dev libsqlite3-dev libcurl4-openssl-dev libdbus-1-dev libflac-dev
```

I think what you're missing is *libgstreamer0.10-dev*.


Edit: about playlists and library

I'm a fan of players that have playlists (and by this I mean the list of songs to play). Using playlists I can control exactly what I want to play and when. I can queue, reorganize and remove songs from the playlist. Never was a fan of playing songs straight from the library.

And with Gdeque's Smart Mode, I don't even have to touch the playlist often!  :Smile:

----------


## luke0927

> Did you execute this:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo apt-get install build-essential subversion cmake zlib1g-dev libwxgtk2.8-dev libgstreamer0.10-dev libsqlite3-dev libcurl4-openssl-dev libdbus-1-dev libflac-dev
> ```
> 
> I think what you're missing is *libgstreamer0.10-dev*.
> ...



Thanks I complied from svn following these instructions 

http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...&postcount=587

I'll try your solution and see if it goes.

thanks

----------


## luke0927

OK got past the gstreamer, now its looking for taglib...lots of those too in the repository here is the only one I have installed.

libtag
libtag-extras0					install
libtag1c2a					install
libtagc0					install
libtagc0-ruby					install
libtagc0-ruby1.8				install
libtaglib2.0-cil				install

I'll search in the thread but if anyone knows which ones i'm missing please let me know.

Thank you!




```
-- checking for module 'gstreamer-0.10'
--   found gstreamer-0.10, version 0.10.22
-- checking for module 'sqlite3'
--   found sqlite3, version 3.6.10
-- checking for module 'libcurl'
--   found libcurl, version 7.18.2
-- checking for module 'taglib'
--   package 'taglib' not found
CMake Error at CMakeLists.txt:51 (MESSAGE):
  taglib not found!
```

----------


## Lysias

> OK got past the gstreamer, now its looking for taglib...lots of those too in the repository here is the only one I have installed.


There's instructions on how to get taglib in the post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...&postcount=587

Just copy-and-paste the code under _"Then download taglib 1.6 compile it and install it_" into a terminal. That should do it. Then just build from the SVN and in no time you'll be using the latest version of Guayadeque  :Smile:

----------


## luke0927

Strange I ran through all of those line by line copy/paste...maybe one of them errored and I didn't catch it.  I'll try again thanks

----------


## luke0927

> There's instructions on how to get taglib in the post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...&postcount=587
> 
> Just copy-and-paste the code under _"Then download taglib 1.6 compile it and install it_" into a terminal. That should do it. Then just build from the SVN and in no time you'll be using the latest version of Guayadeque



Very strange I check I had all downloads and everything setup for the taglib redid the configure then make and then tried to build from SVN but now have another issue...not sure why my Jaunty is having so much trouble I ran the commands exactly like in that post in order and copy/paste.

here's what I have now.



```
luke@luke-desktop:~/apps/guayadeque/guayadeque-svn$ ./build
CMake Error at /usr/share/cmake-2.6/Modules/CMakeDetermineCompilerId.cmake:54 (FILE):
  file Internal CMake error when trying to open file:
  /home/luke/apps/guayadeque/guayadeque-svn/CMakeFiles/CompilerIdC/CMakeCCompilerId.c
  for writing.
Call Stack (most recent call first):
  /usr/share/cmake-2.6/Modules/CMakeDetermineCompilerId.cmake:64 (CMAKE_DETERMINE_COMPILER_ID_WRITE)
  /usr/share/cmake-2.6/Modules/CMakeDetermineCompilerId.cmake:25 (CMAKE_DETERMINE_COMPILER_ID_BUILD)
  /usr/share/cmake-2.6/Modules/CMakeDetermineCCompiler.cmake:117 (CMAKE_DETERMINE_COMPILER_ID)
  CMakeLists.txt:8 (project)


CMake Error at /usr/share/cmake-2.6/Modules/CMakeDetermineCompilerId.cmake:54 (FILE):
  file Internal CMake error when trying to open file:
  /home/luke/apps/guayadeque/guayadeque-svn/CMakeFiles/CompilerIdC/CMakeCCompilerId.c
  for writing.
Call Stack (most recent call first):
  /usr/share/cmake-2.6/Modules/CMakeDetermineCompilerId.cmake:64 (CMAKE_DETERMINE_COMPILER_ID_WRITE)
  /usr/share/cmake-2.6/Modules/CMakeDetermineCompilerId.cmake:25 (CMAKE_DETERMINE_COMPILER_ID_BUILD)
  /usr/share/cmake-2.6/Modules/CMakeDetermineCCompiler.cmake:117 (CMAKE_DETERMINE_COMPILER_ID)
  CMakeLists.txt:8 (project)


-- The C compiler identification is unknown
CMake Error at /usr/share/cmake-2.6/Modules/CMakeDetermineCompilerId.cmake:54 (FILE):
  file Internal CMake error when trying to open file:
  /home/luke/apps/guayadeque/guayadeque-svn/CMakeFiles/CompilerIdCXX/CMakeCXXCompilerId.cpp
  for writing.
Call Stack (most recent call first):
  /usr/share/cmake-2.6/Modules/CMakeDetermineCompilerId.cmake:64 (CMAKE_DETERMINE_COMPILER_ID_WRITE)
  /usr/share/cmake-2.6/Modules/CMakeDetermineCompilerId.cmake:25 (CMAKE_DETERMINE_COMPILER_ID_BUILD)
  /usr/share/cmake-2.6/Modules/CMakeDetermineCXXCompiler.cmake:128 (CMAKE_DETERMINE_COMPILER_ID)
  CMakeLists.txt:8 (project)


CMake Error at /usr/share/cmake-2.6/Modules/CMakeDetermineCompilerId.cmake:54 (FILE):
  file Internal CMake error when trying to open file:
  /home/luke/apps/guayadeque/guayadeque-svn/CMakeFiles/CompilerIdCXX/CMakeCXXCompilerId.cpp
  for writing.
Call Stack (most recent call first):
  /usr/share/cmake-2.6/Modules/CMakeDetermineCompilerId.cmake:64 (CMAKE_DETERMINE_COMPILER_ID_WRITE)
  /usr/share/cmake-2.6/Modules/CMakeDetermineCompilerId.cmake:25 (CMAKE_DETERMINE_COMPILER_ID_BUILD)
  /usr/share/cmake-2.6/Modules/CMakeDetermineCXXCompiler.cmake:128 (CMAKE_DETERMINE_COMPILER_ID)
  CMakeLists.txt:8 (project)


-- The CXX compiler identification is unknown
-- Check for working C compiler: /usr/bin/gcc
-- Check for working C compiler: /usr/bin/gcc -- works
-- Detecting C compiler ABI info
-- Detecting C compiler ABI info - done
-- Check for working CXX compiler: /usr/bin/c++
-- Check for working CXX compiler: /usr/bin/c++ -- works
-- Detecting CXX compiler ABI info
-- Detecting CXX compiler ABI info - done
-- Using install prefix /usr ...
-- Found wxWidgets: TRUE
-- checking for module 'gstreamer-0.10'
--   found gstreamer-0.10, version 0.10.22
-- checking for module 'sqlite3'
--   found sqlite3, version 3.6.10
-- checking for module 'libcurl'
--   found libcurl, version 7.18.2
-- checking for module 'taglib'
--   found taglib, version 1.6
-- checking for module 'dbus-1'
--   found dbus-1, version 1.2.12
-- checking for module 'flac'
--   found flac, version 1.2.1
Current revision is 957
-- Configuring incomplete, errors occurred!
luke@luke-desktop:~/apps/guayadeque/guayadeque-svn$
```

----------


## Lysias

That's odd. I tried the instructions on Crunchbang, which is based on Ubuntu 9.04, and they worked fine.

I'm not seasoned with building from source but I'm sure someone has a solution for you soon. I'm thinking it may be a problem with file permissions.

----------


## anonbeat

> Very strange I check I had all downloads and everything setup for the taglib redid the configure then make and then tried to build from SVN but now have another issue...not sure why my Jaunty is having so much trouble I ran the commands exactly like in that post in order and copy/paste.
> 
> here's what I have now.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> luke@luke-desktop:~/apps/guayadeque/guayadeque-svn$ ./build
> CMake Error at /usr/share/cmake-2.6/Modules/CMakeDetermineCompilerId.cmake:54 (FILE):
> ...


This is the problem u have '-- The CXX compiler identification is unknown'

Did you install apt-get install build-essential ?

----------


## luke0927

> This is the problem u have '-- The CXX compiler identification is unknown'
> 
> Did you install apt-get install build-essential ?


Yes I copied and pasted exactly, but the taglib gave me problems until I reran it, so I will try the build essential.  I never received any errors up until i tried to build in the svn

edit already installed.



```
luke@luke-desktop:~/apps/guayadeque/guayadeque-svn$ sudo apt-get install build-essential subversion cmake zlib1g-dev
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
build-essential is already the newest version.
subversion is already the newest version.
cmake is already the newest version.
zlib1g-dev is already the newest version.
The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
  linux-headers-2.6.28-11 libgalago1.0-cil libchm1 libgalago3 linux-headers-2.6.28-11-generic libwv-1.2-3 libtaglib2.0-cil libavahi1.0-cil libgsf0.0-cil mono-gmcs
Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.
0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
luke@luke-desktop:~/apps/guayadeque/guayadeque-svn$
```


should I try and blow everything away and start over?

----------


## BoredOutOfMyMind

Am I the only one having problems adding Radio Stations?

They do not save.   There are many stations now using Streamtheworld and the only support seems for Shoutcast.   

Here is an example from AM 750 Atlanta.  

http://provisioning.streamtheworld.com/pls/WSBAM.pls

_edited  Search shows better radio listings is in the works_

----------


## markbl

> Am I the only one having problems adding Radio Stations?
> 
> They do not save.


I just added that url you quoted and it saved ok. I restarted guayadeque and it was still there and could be played again. I am using the current svn version #958.

----------


## BoredOutOfMyMind

> I just added that url you quoted and it saved ok. I restarted guayadeque and it was still there and could be played again. I am using the current svn version #958.


Maybe I phrased my request wrong.   It would be nice to have ability to add custom play lists that sort in a different way than the shoutcast listing.   The added station still has "listeners" in the columns the same as Shoutcast.  Bitrate is also blank.   Opening a mms or .asx file displays a list of the optional feeds available.  WSB has 13, yet the playlist insists I add all 13 to the now playing listing.

----------


## theLegend

Is it just coincidence that when Anonbeat has stopped releasing new subversions (hopefully he is very busy working hard on his latest release featuring Cross Fading) that there are very few posts being added to this forum? I'm guessing because he does an excellent job of resolving user's suggestions and bugs, that no-one has anything to complain about at the moment? Happy days, Anonbeat! :KDE Star:  :Smile:

----------


## VastOne

> Is it just coincidence that when Anonbeat has stopped releasing new subversions (hopefully he is very busy working hard on his latest release featuring Cross Fading) that there are very few posts being added to this forum? I'm guessing because he does an excellent job of resolving user's suggestions and bugs, that no-one has anything to complain about at the moment? Happy days, Anonbeat!


I am beginning to be a bit worried.  It is not like Anon to be away this long or to be this quiet...I do hope everything is OK

----------


## rotwang888

There was an update today.  Maybe it was since your post, though.  Anyway it seems that Anon has not been hit by a bus after all.

----------


## anonbeat

Everything is ok. Just working in the crossfader feature trying to learn more about gstreamer.

And seems like there are not much bugs to complain or at least no new ones

Thank you guys

----------


## Linye

I've installed the player from svn and I must say that I'm loving it. Right now the only thing that I'm missing is the ability to delete a song from my library and system directly from the player.

I got a question,I if a new subversion is release I should run the command to update from svn?

----------


## Ruzbeh

> I am beginning to be a bit worried.


That reminds me of this one time a very active poster of a forum took a break, and everyone ended up thinking he was _dead_. Literally dead. They almost got to the point of posting up condolences.

----------


## nothingspecial

> if a new subversion is release I should run the command to update from svn?




```
cd guayadeque
svn up
make
sudo make install
```

----------


## anonbeat

> I've installed the player from svn and I must say that I'm loving it. Right now the only thing that I'm missing is the ability to delete a song from my library and system directly from the player.
> 
> I got a question,I if a new subversion is release I should run the command to update from svn?


Thanks for testing and helping. That feature have been already requested and will be included in a future release.

Nothing special was faster than me  :Wink:  replying your last question  :Smile: 

Thanks

----------


## BoredOutOfMyMind

> Thanks for testing and helping. That feature have been already requested and will be included in a future release.
> 
> Thanks



This is one question I had as well (ability to delete files from off the hard drive as well as library).  

Thank you for a great player!

----------


## boyer420z

My first time using Ubuntu 9.10. I have no sound.**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: AD198x Analog [AD198x Analog]
  Subdevices: 0/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 1: AD198x Digital [AD198x Digital]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
Asus Maximus Formula Mobo and Supreme FX HD Audio.
I have the driver CD from Asus but don't know how to install in Ubuntu.

Love the OS. Any help would be appreciated.

----------


## anonbeat

> My first time using Ubuntu 9.10. I have no sound.**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
> card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: AD198x Analog [AD198x Analog]
>   Subdevices: 0/1
>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
> card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 1: AD198x Digital [AD198x Digital]
>   Subdevices: 1/1
>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
> Asus Maximus Formula Mobo and Supreme FX HD Audio.
> I have the driver CD from Asus but don't know how to install in Ubuntu.
> ...


This is not the right place to ask this question. This thread is about guayadeque music player.

----------


## nothingspecial

> My first time using Ubuntu 9.10. I have no sound.**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
> card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: AD198x Analog [AD198x Analog]
>   Subdevices: 0/1
>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
> card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 1: AD198x Digital [AD198x Digital]
>   Subdevices: 1/1
>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
> Asus Maximus Formula Mobo and Supreme FX HD Audio.
> I have the driver CD from Asus but don't know how to install in Ubuntu.
> ...


I`ll second that last post.

Make a thread in absolute beginner talk, general help or multimedia & video.

This thread is for guayadeque music player, not for sound problems.

I`ll have a look.

----------


## PenguinOfSteel

Hi Anon!
There is something wrong with your last update for MPRIS, it seems that it doesn't work anymore. the panflute applet can't control it, I cannot obtain info about current song using the perl script for conky and mpristester freeze while trying to connect to guayadeque!

----------


## anonbeat

> Hi Anon!
> There is something wrong with your last update for MPRIS, it seems that it doesn't work anymore. the panflute applet can't control it, I cannot obtain info about current song using the perl script for conky and mpristester freeze while trying to connect to guayadeque!


Just tested it here and all looked ok anyway I changed something to see if that made it better for you. Could you test it with the latest svn revision ?

Thanks

----------


## PenguinOfSteel

> Just tested it here and all looked ok anyway I changed something to see if that made it better for you. Could you test it with the latest svn revision ?
> 
> Thanks


Hi Anon! Nothing has changed! I still can't connect to guayadeque though mpris!

Try with the mpristester, in my case it freeze!

----------


## anonbeat

> Hi Anon! Nothing has changed! I still can't connect to guayadeque though mpris!
> 
> Try with the mpristester, in my case it freeze!


This is what Im using to test it and its working. Also tried with panflute and its working too. Dunno what is wrong with yours.

----------


## PenguinOfSteel

> This is what Im using to test it and its working. Also tried with panflute and its working too. Dunno what is wrong with yours.


Don't know why... now it works!

----------


## anonbeat

> Don't know why... now it works!


What did you changed? restarted?

----------


## PenguinOfSteel

> What did you changed? restarted?


No, just close guayadeque and reopen it  :Very Happy:

----------


## PenguinOfSteel

Anon, just to let you know! I'm promoting g-deque in an italian ubuntu forum! A guy was asking if someone know guayadeque and I have explain most of the feature, I think I have recruited some new users to our cause!  :Very Happy:

----------


## anonbeat

> Anon, just to let you know! I'm promoting g-deque in an italian ubuntu forum! A guy was asking if someone know guayadeque and I have explain most of the feature, I think I have recruited some new users to our cause!


Great thanks! If they need support point them here aswell!!

Thanks

The crossfade is far to be finished but its at least fun  :Wink:

----------


## northwestuntu

any plans for skins? not really a big deal, but they are nice.

lyrics word wrap? i heard someone mention this before.  is this in the works for a future version?

----------


## anonbeat

> any plans for skins? not really a big deal, but they are nice.
> 
> lyrics word wrap? i heard someone mention this before.  is this in the works for a future version?


About skins are not right now in my plans.
About the Lyrics word wrap Its something that need to be done but not in the higher priority at this moment.

Thanks for your help

----------


## Sallée

Recently reinstalled Karmic, and now when I try to open Guayadeque (which is quickly becoming essential) I get the program's splash, a brief flash in the tray as it makes room for the icon and then poof, no Guayadeque.  I have tried purging and then reinstalling, as well as installing the svn version, all from the anonbeat ppa. 

Help is greatly appreciated.

----------


## anonbeat

> Recently reinstalled Karmic, and now when I try to open Guayadeque (which is quickly becoming essential) I get the program's splash, a brief flash in the tray as it makes room for the icon and then poof, no Guayadeque.  I have tried purging and then reinstalling, as well as installing the svn version, all from the anonbeat ppa. 
> 
> Help is greatly appreciated.


Can you open a console and run it from console to see what is the output there?
If that dont help can you run it from gdb and post a backtrace ?
There are instructions on how to do a backtrace in the 1st post of this thread.

Thanks

----------


## PenguinOfSteel

Hi anon! I am again  on the mpris stuff!  :Sad: 

It seems, in my case, that it start to work after a while...
1. I open g-deque
2. I click on the play button

Pnflute and conky can't access mpris immediately, after a while they start to work

----------


## anonbeat

> Hi anon! I am again  on the mpris stuff! 
> 
> It seems, in my case, that it start to work after a while...
> 1. I open g-deque
> 2. I click on the play button
> 
> Pnflute and conky can't access mpris immediately, after a while they start to work


Maybe panflute is not aware that guayadeque is up? I dont see this behaivour here.
I start guayadeque and panflute inmediatelly recognizes it and show its info and you can controll it from panflute.

Can you try this ? 
just after you opened guayadeque run from other console this command
dbus-send --print-reply --type=method_call --dest=org.mpris.guayadeque /Player org.freedesktop.MediaPlayer.GetMetadata
and you should see the current track info in the console.

----------


## PenguinOfSteel

> Maybe panflute is not aware that guayadeque is up? I dont see this behaivour here.
> I start guayadeque and panflute inmediatelly recognizes it and show its info and you can controll it from panflute.
> 
> Can you try this ? 
> just after you opened guayadeque run from other console this command
> dbus-send --print-reply --type=method_call --dest=org.mpris.guayadeque /Player org.freedesktop.MediaPlayer.GetMetadata
> and you should see the current track info in the console.


The most frustrating thing is that this problem seems to appear randomly... I can't reproduce it anymore...  :Sad:  I'll try to execute this command the next time it happens!

----------


## anonbeat

> The most frustrating thing is that this problem seems to appear randomly... I can't reproduce it anymore...  I'll try to execute this command the next time it happens!


Maybe only happens after something you do or panflute do. So try to watch your actions before starting to happens.

Thanks for all your help

----------


## PenguinOfSteel

I have posted a new idea in the idea torrent:
implement dynamic label (that work as dynamic playlist) or let library be filtered usign playlists (a lot of players have this feature)

https://sourceforge.net/apps/ideator...rrent/idea/45/

----------


## Sallée

Forgot to mention that this install involved separate Home partition, which I maintained from my previous install.  

It looked like it was searching for a media player that was not currently attached, so I deleted the .guayadeque folder and got the following:


```
Created the configuration directory
Created the default configuration file
Created the default equalizers file
05:44:11 AM: Initialized locale ( en_US )
05:44:12 AM: Library Db Version 0
05:44:12 AM: Updating database version to 11
05:44:12 AM: Library Paths: 
05:44:12 AM: 000003FB

(guayadeque:2829): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: invalid unclassed pointer in cast to `GObject'

(guayadeque:2829): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_get: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

(guayadeque:2829): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: invalid unclassed pointer in cast to `GObject'

(guayadeque:2829): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_set: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed
Segmentation fault
```

I tried attaching the media player, but am still met with this:


```
05:48:08 AM: Deleted stale lock file  '/home/jonathan/.guayadeque/.guayadeque-jonathan'.
05:48:09 AM: Initialized locale ( en_US )
05:48:09 AM: Library Db Version 11
05:48:09 AM: Library Paths: 
05:48:09 AM: 000003FB
Segmentation fault
```

----------


## anonbeat

> Forgot to mention that this install involved separate Home partition, which I maintained from my previous install.  
> 
> It looked like it was searching for a media player that was not currently attached, so I deleted the .guayadeque folder and got the following:
> 
> 
> ```
> Created the configuration directory
> Created the default configuration file
> Created the default equalizers file
> ...


You must be missing some gstreamer components. Be sure you have installed gstreamer0.10-plugins-base, gstreamer0.10-plugins-good, gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad

Also run gstreamer-properties and be sure the gstreamer works running the test sound.

Thanks for your help

----------


## pickarooney

Small correction for the lyrics tab:

"Searching the lyrics for this track" should be 
"Searching for lyrics for this track"

and the edit button tooltip should be "edit the lyric*s* for the current track and "reload the lyric*s*" for the reload button.

----------


## anonbeat

> Small correction for the lyrics tab:
> 
> "Searching the lyrics for this track" should be 
> "Searching for lyrics for this track"
> 
> and the edit button tooltip should be "edit the lyric*s* for the current track and "reload the lyric*s*" for the reload button.


Thanks. Its Fixed now in svn

----------


## pickarooney

I'm getting errors building the latest SVN version - 

cannot open file for write /home/pickarooney/tmp/guayadeque-svn/po/fr/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.fr.mo.dir/build.make.tmp

and several more like this.

I removed the *po* directory (with sudo, even though the dir had me as owner and full permissions) and ran *svn up* again and it built, but maybe there's something not right with the file permissions in svn?

----------


## anonbeat

> I'm getting errors building the latest SVN version - 
> 
> cannot open file for write /home/pickarooney/tmp/guayadeque-svn/po/fr/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.fr.mo.dir/build.make.tmp
> 
> and several more like this.
> 
> I removed the *po* directory (with sudo, even though the dir had me as owner and full permissions) and ran *svn up* again and it built, but maybe there's something not right with the file permissions in svn?


maybe you built it one time using root user ?

----------


## rotwang888

Ok, since things are going so smoothly I might as well bring up a couple of issues..
 It would be nice if the player would remember the position of a "list" after an element in it has been edited.  I say "list" because this applies to a few different elements- static playlists, the library view, the album browser, and probably a couple others I'm not remembering right now.  For instance, after the player started importing m3u files with the library updates, I had many, many static playlists to delete.  But each time one was deleted, the list would display with the first item in the top of the panel, so I would have to scroll down to the bottom each time to delete the next one  (sorry if I'm not being clear in describing this).  A similar thing happens in the album art browser- after editing the tags of an album, the view skips back to the first page (although the scroll bar stays in the old position).  I think it would be better if it "kept your place" after editing something.
  I've noticed that the now playing list will not skip back past a track that has been deleted from disc but is still in the playlist.  So if my list contains a, b, and c, but b has been deleted, hitting previous track while playing c will not play a.
  I know there has been talk about expanding the tag editor- if you do this, could you add support for multiple image files in the pictures tab?  In my case that would be so I could delete them.  I was going nuts the other night trying to get the player to display the nice, larger image I had just added (to the directory- folder.jpg) for an album instead of the small, crappy one that had been embedded.  I tried several times to delete the embedded cover in the the tag editor with no luck.  Finally I looked at the tracks in easytag and saw that there were two images embedded, and once I deleted them in easytag my nice art displayed as expected.
 Thanks as always.

----------


## anonbeat

> Ok, since things are going so smoothly I might as well bring up a couple of issues..
>  It would be nice if the player would remember the position of a "list" after an element in it has been edited.  I say "list" because this applies to a few different elements- static playlists, the library view, the album browser, and probably a couple others I'm not remembering right now.  For instance, after the player started importing m3u files with the library updates, I had many, many static playlists to delete.  But each time one was deleted, the list would display with the first item in the top of the panel, so I would have to scroll down to the bottom each time to delete the next one  (sorry if I'm not being clear in describing this).  A similar thing happens in the album art browser- after editing the tags of an album, the view skips back to the first page (although the scroll bar stays in the old position).  I think it would be better if it "kept your place" after editing something.
>   I've noticed that the now playing list will not skip back past a track that has been deleted from disc but is still in the playlist.  So if my list contains a, b, and c, but b has been deleted, hitting previous track while playing c will not play a.
>   I know there has been talk about expanding the tag editor- if you do this, could you add support for multiple image files in the pictures tab?  In my case that would be so I could delete them.  I was going nuts the other night trying to get the player to display the nice, larger image I had just added (to the directory- folder.jpg) for an album instead of the small, crappy one that had been embedded.  I tried several times to delete the embedded cover in the the tag editor with no luck.  Finally I looked at the tracks in easytag and saw that there were two images embedded, and once I deleted them in easytag my nice art displayed as expected.
>  Thanks as always.


Thanks. I will get on this once I finish the crossfader implementation.

Thanks for all your help

----------


## pickarooney

> A similar thing happens in the album art browser- after editing the tags of an album, the view skips back to the first page (although the scroll bar stays in the old position).  I think it would be better if it "kept your place" after editing something.


This has always irritated me a little bit too. After editing an album on page 24, for example the first page is displayed but the slider stays on page 24. Scrolling down then jumps to page 25 so you need to scroll back up once again to get to where you were.
It's a really minor thing, but it drove me nuts when I was updating the albums one by one.


I have another question which is unrelated. When I open guayadeque I see only one song in my playlist (the last song I played on the previous day). However, when I add another song, the playlist is repopulated with all the songs that were previously on the playlist. Is this normal?

And I still think it should play newly-enqueued songs as soon as they are added when the playlist is in STOP status  :Very Happy: 

I think I'm going to uninstall amarok, or at least hide the icon, this week and let the rest of my family test g-que. Should be fun  :Smile:

----------


## Sallée

Got it.  Thank you.  I had those packages installed, but it seems there is a conflict with another package, frei0r-plugins, which I removed.  

Thank you for your help in getting me back up and running, and for developing this superb application.

----------


## SushiR

Two things I really like to see:

1) Searching like banshee does it now: Shift+7 activates the search bar, Esc clears search bar

2) A search bar like rhythmbox has, with buttons for labels,artists,albums AND *songs* (I miss that). No button pressed searches everywhere, else searches in chosen category. That would save some screen estate too (on my EeePC 901 I'd really like a smaller layout).

Else g-que is a really nice player and I enjoy using it. Keep on rocking!

----------


## dgaud

Hi anonbeat,
I've been testing your player and is the best I used in Linux so far (Rythmbox, Exaile, Banshee, Amarok), *and the fastest!* I do have a problem with the album art display, mainly in the browse tab, where the covers don't show no matter what I do. I've downloaded from the net, select the file locally, rescan, updated, etc. and they still don't show, only a handfull. I wonder if this is due to the fact that my music folders are stored on a separate ntfs partition with no write access? Let me knwo what you think. Thanks,

----------


## anonbeat

> Two things I really like to see:
> 
> 1) Searching like banshee does it now: Shift+7 activates the search bar, Esc clears search bar
> 
> 2) A search bar like rhythmbox has, with buttons for labels,artists,albums AND *songs* (I miss that). No button pressed searches everywhere, else searches in chosen category. That would save some screen estate too (on my EeePC 901 I'd really like a smaller layout).
> 
> Else g-que is a really nice player and I enjoy using it. Keep on rocking!


Thanks. Shortcuts will be added hopefully in the next release once the current one is out.

About the search categories, yes that can be done. If you dont mind I would like to see what other ppl think about that. You can add it as an idea in the idea guayadeque torrent.

Thanks for your help

----------


## anonbeat

> Hi anonbeat,
> I've been testing your player and is the best I used in Linux so far (Rythmbox, Exaile, Banshee, Amarok), *and the fastest!* I do have a problem with the album art display, mainly in the browse tab, where the covers don't show no matter what I do. I've downloaded from the net, select the file locally, rescan, updated, etc. and they still don't show, only a handfull. I wonder if this is due to the fact that my music folders are stored on a separate ntfs partition with no write access? Let me knwo what you think. Thanks,


Thank you. Yes that is the cause. Guayadeque tryes to store the album art in the album directory. That should change in future version where you can select if save it in a different place and you should select also the name you want for it. Right now uses the first name you have for search covers.

Thank you for your help testing

----------


## SushiR

> Thanks. Shortcuts will be added hopefully in the next release once the current one is out.


Whoa, great to hear! I will follow the svn-releases via ppa. Thanks so far!




> About the search categories, yes that can be done. If you dont mind I would like to see what other ppl think about that. You can add it as an idea in the idea guayadeque torrent.
> 
> Thanks for your help


I will see if I can spare some time to do so. I have 2 little boys (22 and 11 month) and they keep me busy the whole day. If someone else would add my "wish" to the idea torrent, I'd be glad.

However, I appreciate your hard work! It's one hell of a nice player!

----------


## anonbeat

> Whoa, great to hear! I will follow the svn-releases via ppa. Thanks so far!
> 
> I will see if I can spare some time to do so. I have 2 little boys (22 and 11 month) and they keep me busy the whole day. If someone else would add my "wish" to the idea torrent, I'd be glad.
> 
> However, I appreciate your hard work! It's one hell of a nice player!


I have 3 kids the youngest have 27 and 14 months. I know about being busy  :Wink: 

Thanks

----------


## SushiR

> I have 3 kids the youngest have 27 and 14 months. I know about being busy 
> 
> Thanks


Wow! I owe you some respect! I'm alone with the boys the whole day, since daddy is working for Red Hat so... I'm busy with reading books to the older one, singing songs, playing LEGO and with trucks and stuff. Well, I guess, you know that already. It's a hard business... ;-D

----------


## MorrisseyJ

Hi, this looks great.

In addition to handling large libraries. I really like a lot of the features: album cover search, working radio stations, last FM features, lyrics etc.

One thing that i would like - and i have searched the thread for the term and found nothing - is something with Jamendo capabilities. Would it be possible to link the player to Jamendo? Possibly it could combine 'similar artist' fields from last FM with Jamendo so that tracks available in Jamendo could be identified among the list of similar artists identified by Last FM. 

This would be great as Jamendo doesn't seem to have a similar artist search - all you can do is search by tag, while last FM includes a lot of stuff not on Jamendo.

Even if one could not access the Jamendo store from the player, but simply have the artists available on Jamendo with similar songs to that one playing be identified, that would be great. One could easily then explore the album/artist on Jamendo - obviously it would be better if the song could be pulled down off the player.

I am a fan of exploring new stuff on Jamendo and so i think that this would be a great feature.

----------


## eltama

> Small correction for the lyrics tab:
> 
> "Searching the lyrics for this track" should be 
> "Searching for lyrics for this track"
> 
> and the edit button tooltip should be "edit the lyric*s* for the current track and "reload the lyric*s*" for the reload button.


My English is not the best, but why not directly "Searching lyrics for this track"?

----------


## anonbeat

> Hi, this looks great.
> 
> In addition to handling large libraries. I really like a lot of the features: album cover search, working radio stations, last FM features, lyrics etc.
> 
> One thing that i would like - and i have searched the thread for the term and found nothing - is something with Jamendo capabilities. Would it be possible to link the player to Jamendo? Possibly it could combine 'similar artist' fields from last FM with Jamendo so that tracks available in Jamendo could be identified among the list of similar artists identified by Last FM. 
> 
> This would be great as Jamendo doesn't seem to have a similar artist search - all you can do is search by tag, while last FM includes a lot of stuff not on Jamendo.
> 
> Even if one could not access the Jamendo store from the player, but simply have the artists available on Jamendo with similar songs to that one playing be identified, that would be great. One could easily then explore the album/artist on Jamendo - obviously it would be better if the song could be pulled down off the player.
> ...


If you dont mind please add the idea to the idea torrent

Thanks for your suggestions

----------


## eltama

> I have 3 kids the youngest have 27 and 14 months. I know about being busy 
> 
> Thanks


Wow, you keep surprising me! How the hell do you manage to work, raise 3 children and actively develop the best linux player?
I'm having problems with just keeping up with all your updates and reading the forum  :Smile:

----------


## pickarooney

> My English is not the best, but why not directly "Searching lyrics for this track"?


'Search' needs 'for', either explicitly - 'Search for the lyrics' - or implicitly - 'Search on the web [for the lyrics]'

'[iets] zoeken' is always 'search for [something]' or 'look for [something]'.

----------


## anonbeat

> My English is not the best, but why not directly "Searching lyrics for this track"?





> 'Search' needs 'for', either explicitly - 'Search for the lyrics' - or implicitly - 'Search on the web [for the lyrics]'
> 
> '[iets] zoeken' is always 'search for [something]' or 'look for [something]'.


Guess that talking about gramatics is a good signal  :Wink:

----------


## dgaud

> Thank you. Yes that is the cause. Guayadeque tryes to store the album art in the album directory. That should change in future version where you can select if save it in a different place and you should select also the name you want for it. Right now uses the first name you have for search covers.
> 
> Thank you for your help testing


OK. It works after I reset the permissions on the drive. I just had to rescan the library. Regarding features, there is something that I don't think any other player on any platform has, which is very handy for me, but may be a nuisance for mostly everybody else. Basically (here it comes...) is this:

Is there anyway to implement a configurable delay (seconds) from the time the play button is clicked to the time the actual playback starts? The reason is that I like to play my guitar with the songs but is impossible to hit the play button and grab the pick fast-enough, etc. I know... I know, I'm just a lazy bum and there maybe a thousand different ways to achieve this, but it could add to the already impressive feature list of this program. 

What do you think?[runs for cover]

----------


## nothingspecial

> OK. It works after I reset the permissions on the drive. I just had to rescan the library. Regarding features, there is something that I don't think any other player on any platform has, which is very handy for me, but may be a nuisance for mostly everybody else. Basically (here it comes...) is this:
> 
> Is there anyway to implement a configurable delay (seconds) from the time the play button is clicked to the time the actual playback starts? The reason is that I like to play my guitar with the songs but is impossible to hit the play button and grab the pick fast-enough, etc. I know... I know, I'm just a lazy bum and there maybe a thousand different ways to achieve this, but it could add to the already impressive feature list of this program. 
> 
> What do you think?[runs for cover]


I think that would annoy the hell out of me.  :Smile: 

Just use sleep and mplayer



```
sleep 5 && mplayer /path/to/music/file
```

Change 5 for however many seconds it takes you to pick up your pick.

 :Guitar:

----------


## dgaud

> I think that would annoy the hell out of me. 
> 
> Just use sleep and mplayer
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> sleep 5 && mplayer /path/to/music/file
> ```
> ...


I will try that. Thanks!
Yet thinking about it further, I know that PocketPlayer (for windows mobile) has this great feature where you can adjust the time between songs from cross-fading to gapless. Maybe this feature can be implemented so that you can configure the time between songs as delayed -> gapless -> cross-fading. I know is a very popular feature at least with PocketPlayer.

----------


## eltama

> Guess that talking about gramatics is a good signal


Yeah, it's getting harder and harder to find important bugs  :Capital Razz:

----------


## pickarooney

Or we're all waiting for the crossfader  :Very Happy:

----------


## rotwang888

> What do you think?[runs for cover]


 No. By that I mean no no no, please Anon do not listen to this guy!  You're going to have to edit all your songs in Audacity and add 5 seconds of silence to the beginning of each one.  Seriously, though, have you thought about a footswitch?  I know you used to be able to get cheap switches to play/pause recording on tape recorders- surely there are usb ones now, and you could set it as a play/pause keyboard shortcut.

----------


## dgaud

> No. By that I mean no no no, please Anon do not listen to this guy!  You're going to have to edit all your songs in Audacity and add 5 seconds of silence to the beginning of each one.  Seriously, though, have you thought about a footswitch?  I know you used to be able to get cheap switches to play/pause recording on tape recorders- surely there are usb ones now, and you could set it as a play/pause keyboard shortcut.


But it wouldn't be like that at all. Like I said, it would be just another setting to adjust, if you want delay move the slider to the left, if you don't want gaps between songs just leave in the middle, or if you want cross-fading slide it to the right. The player would take of the rest. You wouldn't have to change the song files at all.



[gently removes the proposition from the table so that the thread get back on topic] :LOL:

----------


## rotwang888

I know it wouldn't mess with the files, and that it would be off by default, but you know somebody will accidentally turn it on and go crazy wondering what is wrong.  Also, would you really want to have it on all the time?  A five second delay between EVERY TRACK? But you're right, it should be no skin off my nose as long as it's just an optional setting (like the crossfade feature that I would never use either), but it seems like such a specialized thing that including it would just complicate things.  Aren't there programs made specifically for rehearsal that have this feature?  I know there are programs that will play at half speed, show metronome settings, and things like that (though maybe there aren't any good ones in Linux yet).

----------


## anonbeat

> But it wouldn't be like that at all. Like I said, it would be just another setting to adjust, if you want delay move the slider to the left, if you don't want gaps between songs just leave in the middle, or if you want cross-fading slide it to the right. The player would take of the rest. You wouldn't have to change the song files at all.
> 
> 
> 
> [gently removes the proposition from the table so that the thread get back on topic]


Why dont you just put in your playlist any intro track with 10 sesc len. You hit play and listen the intro track nobody care about and then your song. Its that easy. You can even have one file that just says 1, 2, 1, 2, 3 _ or something like this.

----------


## pickarooney

> When I open guayadeque I see only one song in my playlist (the last song I played on the previous day). However, when I add another song, the playlist is repopulated with all the songs that were previously on the playlist. Is this normal?


Just quoting myself to see if anyone read this and can confirm similar behaviour or if it's just me (and because I'm eminently quotable).

----------


## anonbeat

> Just quoting myself to see if anyone read this and can confirm similar behaviour or if it's just me (and because I'm eminently quotable).


I think that is related to xfce or jaunty or both combined. Havent seen this in Karmic x32 or x64 and noone have reported something like this but you.

----------


## pickarooney

OK. I think next week I'll try out Xubuntu Lucid on my laptop and see if I can reproduce it.

----------


## rotwang888

I don't know if it's just you but it's not me.  My playlist is the same on startup as it was when the player was last closed.

----------


## PenguinOfSteel

> Why dont you just put in your playlist any intro track with 10 sesc len. You hit play and listen the intro track nobody care about and then your song. Its that easy. You can even have one file that just says 1, 2, 1, 2, 3 _ or something like this.


Hi Anon! I have an idea about this predelay and I'll surely put it in the ideatorrent:

Some player (like banshee if I well remember) can obtain the BPM of a song. It is also possible to search for silences in the mp3.
Why don't mix these two things in a PlayAlong feature?
Guayadeque identify bpm and if there is silence before the song start. When click play guayadeque reproduce 4 midi click and then start reproduce the song without the initial silence.
Other good features could be:
- change the song tune
- change the bpm (maybe to slow the song a bit to better prectice)
- label part of the songs as "chorus", "solo", etc so a user can select which part he want to play along with

for both the first two extra feature I'm pretty sure there are algorythms

----------


## VastOne

Are there any instances of Guayadeque running on Lucid? Anyone taken the plunge yet?  I have upgraded one of mine and need G-Que on it.

----------


## Uncle Spellbinder

@ VastOne

I've been running Guayadeque on Lucid since the second alpha. From Lucid alpha 2 through the current 'final' Lucid release, Guayadeque has been rock solid.

----------


## VastOne

> @ VastOne
> 
> I've been running Guayadeque on Lucid since the second alpha. From Lucid alpha 2 through the current 'final' Lucid release, Guayadeque has been rock solid.


Thank you Uncle.  Following all the directions on post one with SVN is the same?

Gonna be a busy weekend now that I can up date all my machines. 


Appreciate the help.

----------


## Uncle Spellbinder

> Thank you Uncle.  Following all the directions on post one with SVN is the same?
> 
> Gonna be a busy weekend now that I can up date all my machines. 
> 
> 
> Appreciate the help.


Indeed, I do the following:



```
cd guayadeque

make clean

svn update

./build

sudo make install
```

----------


## Uncle Spellbinder

Annon, unless it's been reported, I think I've found a small bug when attempting to download cover art The image size is 
displayed incorrectly. For example: When it should say _ 300 x 300 - 9k_ it says _300 times; 300 -9k_. See image below:

----------


## anonbeat

> Thank you Uncle.  Following all the directions on post one with SVN is the same?
> 
> Gonna be a busy weekend now that I can up date all my machines. 
> 
> 
> Appreciate the help.


Yes the instructions should be the same as the Karmic ones.

----------


## nothingspecial

Been using it on lucid since beta one.

Upgraded the family pc yesterday.

Instructions are exactly the same.

I usually compile the latest ffmpeg and mplayer first thing.

This time it was gauyadeque  :Capital Razz:

----------


## pickarooney

In order to save lyrics, I ned to hit the reload button before the save button becomes active. Enabling or disabling auto save lyrics changes nothing.

Has anyone else noticed this?

----------


## pickarooney

I'm also getting complete hang-ups when using the app for extended periods. It's happened once every evening for the past three days in smart play mode. 

I might have made the permanent switch a little hastily!

I'll try run with a backtrace tomorrow to catch it if it happens again.

----------


## VastOne

Can anyone point out why I would get the following when I run



```
./build
```



```
-- The C compiler identification is GNU
-- The CXX compiler identification is GNU
-- Check for working C compiler: /usr/bin/gcc
-- Check for working C compiler: /usr/bin/gcc -- works
-- Detecting C compiler ABI info
-- Detecting C compiler ABI info - done
-- Check for working CXX compiler: /usr/bin/c++
-- Check for working CXX compiler: /usr/bin/c++ -- works
-- Detecting CXX compiler ABI info
-- Detecting CXX compiler ABI info - done
-- Using install prefix /usr ...
-- Found wxWidgets: TRUE
-- checking for module 'gstreamer-0.10'
--   found gstreamer-0.10, version 0.10.28
-- checking for module 'sqlite3'
--   found sqlite3, version 3.6.22
-- checking for module 'libcurl'
--   found libcurl, version 7.19.7
-- checking for module 'taglib'
--   found taglib, version 1.6.1
-- checking for module 'dbus-1'
--   found dbus-1, version 1.2.16
-- checking for module 'flac'
--   found flac, version 1.2.1
Current revision is 962
-- Configuring done
CMake Error: Cannot open file for write: /home/vastone/guayadeque/po/fr/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.fr.mo.dir/build.make.tmp
CMake Error: : System Error: Permission denied
CMake Error: Could not create /home/vastone/guayadeque/po/fr/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.fr.mo.dir/cmake_clean.cmake
CMake Error: Cannot open file for write: /home/vastone/guayadeque/po/fr/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.fr.mo.dir/DependInfo.cmake.tmp
CMake Error: : System Error: Permission denied
CMake Error: Cannot open file for write: /home/vastone/guayadeque/po/fr/CMakeFiles/CMakeDirectoryInformation.cmake.tmp
CMake Error: : System Error: Permission denied
-- Generating done
CMake Error: Cannot open file for write: /home/vastone/guayadeque/po/fr/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.fr.mo.dir/progress.make.tmp
CMake Error: : System Error: Permission denied
CMake Error: Cannot open file for write: /home/vastone/guayadeque/po/fr//CMakeFiles/progress.marks.tmp
CMake Error: : System Error: Permission denied
```

This is a new install of Lucid where I used /home as my current home on a separate drive. It looks like it is permissions to the entire CMakeFiles directory under Guayadeque but checking them, my user has the correct permissions.  I know that you cannot run ./build as sudo so any help would be greatly appreciated.

----------


## rotwang888

I've been having a little problem with the tag editor.  Sometimes when editing tags for a whole album (and clicking the apply to all tracks button), the tags don't save for all the tracks on the first try.  Sometimes the artist field will not save to all tracks, sometimes the album name, etc.  And last night I had a strange situation where 2 of the tracks on an album kept the old artist tags while the rest were fine.  This doesn't happen every time, so I don't know how much more info I can give.

----------


## anonbeat

> Annon, unless it's been reported, I think I've found a small bug when attempting to download cover art The image size is 
> displayed incorrectly. For example: When it should say _ 300 x 300 - 9k_ it says _300 times; 300 -9k_. See image below:


This should be fixed in svn now

Thanks for your help.

----------


## VastOne

> Can anyone point out why I would get the following when I run
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ./build
> ```
> 
> 
> ...


I resolved this by correcting the permissions with chown

----------


## VastOne

I could have sworn I read about it in this thread before but I cannot locate it...


Can you copy the settings or config of Guayadeque from one machine to another?

----------


## VastOne

'

----------


## rotwang888

> I could have sworn I read about it in this thread before but I cannot locate it...
> 
> 
> Can you copy the settings or config of Guayadeque from one machine to another?


I would think so...(now wait while somebody corrects me)  Just copy ~/.guayadeque to the new machine.

----------


## pickarooney

> I resolved this by correcting the permissions with chown


If you look back up the thread a bit, I had the exact same problem a couple of days ago. Looking at the files, I think there's a chance some permissions got messed up the last time the French translations were added in SVN.

----------


## anonbeat

The first impelementation of crossfading is in svn now revision 964.

I have disabled the gapless for now to be sure first this is working fine. Soon when using crossfading time as 0 will be gapless.
I have added in preferences a new tab with the different crossfader options

There are four sliders which determines :

Out Len : The time the track takes to fade out
In Len : The time the track takes to fade in
In Start : At what fade out volume the fade in of the next track is started
In Vol. Start : The volume for the track when starts the fade in

Please test it heavily if you can and report anything that have been broken.

NOTE: I need to add also that the fadeout is started before the track finishes as I want to combine it with the silence detector.

Thank you very much for your help testing

----------


## VastOne

> If you look back up the thread a bit, I had the exact same problem a couple of days ago. Looking at the files, I think there's a chance some permissions got messed up the last time the French translations were added in SVN.


I am not sure about this, as it happened on only one of the 3 machines I run G-Que on. The 2 that worked fine were machines that I did a complete clean installation of Lucid. The one it did not work on was a machine that I used an existing home directory as /home (obviously with the same user name).  For whatever reason, the CMakeFile directory permissions were not exact even though Nautilus showed that they were.  I just changed the entire G-Que dir permissions and it works fine.

----------


## VastOne

> The first impelementation of crossfading is in svn now revision 964.
> 
> I have disabled the gapless for now to be sure first this is working fine. Soon when using crossfading time as 0 will be gapless.
> I have added in preferences a new tab with the different crossfader options
> 
> There are four sliders which determines :
> 
> Out Len : The time the track takes to fade out
> In Len : The time the track takes to fade in
> ...


Been playing it all morning and the crossfading is working perfectly on everything I have done.

Question tho...Should there be an option not to use crossfading if someone did not want it?  Or did I miss where is could be disabled?

----------


## anonbeat

> Been playing it all morning and the crossfading is working perfectly on everything I have done.
> 
> Question tho...Should there be an option not to use crossfading if someone did not want it?  Or did I miss where is could be disabled?


Its not enabled yet as I said in my post. Soon there will be an option to disable it and enable only gapless playback.

Thanks

----------


## VastOne

> Its not enabled yet as I said in my post. Soon there will be an option to disable it and enable only gapless playback.
> 
> Thanks


Call me stupid, but what is not enabled if crossfading is working?  I see that gapless is disabled but I guess I am missing the differences between the two.

----------


## anonbeat

> Call me stupid, but what is not enabled if crossfading is working?  I see that gapless is disabled but I guess I am missing the differences between the two.


If crossfading is disabled it will play as it did before. In gapless mode.
In crossfading the end of the previous track and the start of the new one are mixed so never there is silence betwen them.

Right now the crossfading feature is not finished as need to add the detection of the finish of tracks so it detects a track is about to finish and start the crossfading. But if you skip a track u will notice the actual one is mixed with the next one for a short period of time defined in preferences.

This is why you probably dont see a difference

----------


## mapman88

I hate to interrupt this amazing thread that I have been following since the beginning, BUT, I am new to Ubuntu, and I have never copied any of my audio cd's to computer. I would like to save them to an external drive I have, and then start using G'deque. What would you use to copy cd's and how are they made accessible to G'deque? Or should I start a new thread.

----------


## VastOne

> I hate to interrupt this amazing thread that I have been following since the beginning, BUT, I am new to Ubuntu, and I have never copied any of my audio cd's to computer. I would like to save them to an external drive I have, and then start using G'deque. What would you use to copy cd's and how are they made accessible to G'deque? Or should I start a new thread.


I would check this out first Here

It implies that Sound Juicer is installed by default, but for me in Lucid it is not so you need to install Audio CD Extractor from Synaptic or Ubunti Software Center.  

In Guayadeque you would just the location of the files you created to the paths in library preferences.

----------


## pickarooney

OK, Guayadeque has just frozen in gdb mode. Do I kill the process from a terminal or what do I do to ensure a backtrace?

----------


## anonbeat

> OK, Guayadeque has just frozen in gdb mode. Do I kill the process from a terminal or what do I do to ensure a backtrace?


In the terminal gdb shell type *bt*

----------


## VastOne

One thing I have noticed is if you have a single track left in your playlist, the song ends but the time keeps on going as if it were playing and no matter what I do I cannot stop that timer.

----------


## pickarooney

the terminal gdbshell still has this


```
[Thread 0xab7ffb90 (LWP 6294) exited]
[Thread 0xb17ffb90 (LWP 6288) exited]
[Thread 0xaf624b90 (LWP 6287) exited]
[Thread 0xa9be9b90 (LWP 6292) exited]
[Thread 0xad531b90 (LWP 6289) exited]
[Thread 0xb0ffdb90 (LWP 6242) exited]
[Thread 0xa41f5b90 (LWP 6293) exited]
[Thread 0xa49f6b90 (LWP 6291) exited]
[Thread 0xa69fab90 (LWP 6286) exited]
[Thread 0xa91ffb90 (LWP 6295) exited]
[Thread 0xa89feb90 (LWP 6245) exited]
```

To get a prompt, I'll have to either Ctrl-C in that terminal or kill guayadeque from another shell. Which should I do? Thanks.

----------


## anonbeat

> the terminal gdbshell still has this
> 
> 
> ```
> [Thread 0xab7ffb90 (LWP 6294) exited]
> [Thread 0xb17ffb90 (LWP 6288) exited]
> [Thread 0xaf624b90 (LWP 6287) exited]
> [Thread 0xa9be9b90 (LWP 6292) exited]
> [Thread 0xad531b90 (LWP 6289) exited]
> ...


That dont help. Are you using the new Lucid ?

----------


## pickarooney

No, Jaunty. But I still don't know how to get back to the gdb prompt in order to type bt!

----------


## anonbeat

> No, Jaunty. But I still don't know how to get back to the gdb prompt in order to type bt!


Sorry but I dont know how you launched gdb. What I usually do is launch gdb from console with using *gdb ./guayadeque* and then what I do is type *run*

Once I get a segfault the shell have the gdb prompt. If its simply locked you can type in the shell ctrl-c to get to the gdb prompt and there to bt

Sorry If im not of much help

----------


## pickarooney

> If its simply locked you can type in the shell ctrl-c to get to the gdb prompt and there to bt


That's all I needed to know. I wasn't sure if Ctrl-C would kill guayadeque or kill the whole gdb process and dump me back to a normal shell prompt. I got a big long trace from bt, the last lines of which  were:



```
#23 0xb71194a3 in gst_mini_object_unref () from /usr/lib/libgstreamer-0.10.so.0
#24 0xb70f9be4 in ?? () from /usr/lib/libgstreamer-0.10.so.0
#25 0xb6ec2b88 in g_main_context_dispatch () from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0
#26 0xb6ec60eb in ?? () from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0
#27 0xb6ec65ba in g_main_loop_run () from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0
#28 0xb67697d9 in gtk_main () from /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0
#29 0xb74b9215 in wxEventLoop::Run () from /usr/lib/libwx_gtk2u_core-2.8.so.0
#30 0xb754fd4e in wxAppBase::MainLoop () from /usr/lib/libwx_gtk2u_core-2.8.so.0
#31 0xb754f921 in wxAppBase::OnRun () from /usr/lib/libwx_gtk2u_core-2.8.so.0
#32 0xb775ddaa in wxEntry () from /usr/lib/libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0
#33 0xb775dfa7 in wxEntry () from /usr/lib/libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0
#34 0x08160a90 in main (argc=Cannot access memory at address 0x80
) at /home/pickarooney/projects/guayadeque-svn/src/MainApp.cpp:36
```

I don't know if that tells you anything?

----------


## anonbeat

> That's all I needed to know. I wasn't sure if Ctrl-C would kill guayadeque or kill the whole gdb process and dump me back to a normal shell prompt. I got a big long trace from bt, the last lines of which  were:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> #23 0xb71194a3 in gst_mini_object_unref () from /usr/lib/libgstreamer-0.10.so.0
> #24 0xb70f9be4 in ?? () from /usr/lib/libgstreamer-0.10.so.0
> #25 0xb6ec2b88 in g_main_context_dispatch () from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0
> #26 0xb6ec60eb in ?? () from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0
> ...


Im not sure if this is the point where you had the problem. This points to a gstreamer library.

----------


## pickarooney

Well, it hung, like on previous days, after about 10 hours of more or less continuous play. I had run via gdb and after I hit *Ctrl-C* and typed *bt* these were the last lines in the backtrace. There were no other programs running using audio, just a Firefox window in the background, a terminal and krusader.

I installed whatever gstreamer packages are listed in the first page and they haven't given me any hassle until now, but I was using the program for shorter stretches at a time. I guess neither you nor I have very much info to do any sort of debugging with.

----------


## anonbeat

> Well, it hung, like on previous days, after about 10 hours of more or less continuous play. I had run via gdb and after I hit *Ctrl-C* and typed *bt* these were the last lines in the backtrace. There were no other programs running using audio, just a Firefox window in the background, a terminal and krusader.
> 
> I installed whatever gstreamer packages are listed in the first page and they haven't given me any hassle until now, but I was using the program for shorter stretches at a time. I guess neither you nor I have very much info to do any sort of debugging with.


I usually keep guayadeque running and it can be running for days with no problem here. Im thinkin its a jaunty related problem.

----------


## pickarooney

> I usually keep guayadeque running and it can be running for days with no problem here. Im thinkin its a jaunty related problem.


Yeah... I still don't really understand how a program can only run properly on one release of one distribution when it's compiled from SVN, but the few major problems I have seem to be only reproducible in my home, so it's probably right, if highly frustrating.

----------


## dranach

I have been spoiled by using Mediamonkey on Windows. That program is one of the main reasons why I keep a Windows-box somewhere. It has a number of options, which would be great if they would be present in guayadeque. If that would be the case, it would mean for me the near complete goodbye to M$.

On my wishlist  :Smile: 

- I would like to make a dynamic playlist with songs that have *no* rating yet. Somehow I have managed to make a dynamic playlist with 'Rating equals 0' but no songs appear in it.

- I keep my songs on an NFS-server (haven't tried cifs and guayadeque yet). The complete import of songs (7k in total) took over an hour. I can live with that, but if I batch-edit a number of songs, guayadeque darkens, and gives back control only after some minutes. Using MediaMonkey as a baseline, the batch-edits in MediaMonkey are nearly instant for the same amount of edits. This is the case even if I edit only one song. Could the updates be speeded up somehow?

- I frequently upload a selection of my (unrated) songs to an iPod. I'm not an Apple-fan either, that's why I'm not inclined to use iTunes, but I like the possibility to rate songs on the fly on the iPod. Synchronization of guayadeque with iPod would be great.

- Finally, import of the ratings from MediaMonkey to Guayadeque.. I tried solving this problem by making a playlist per rating in MediaMonkey. I can't get the (static) playlists to load into guayadeque, though. Is it a bug, or am I doing something wrong (this may be very probable  :Smile:  )?

Apart from these nags I was very pleasantly surprised today, when first trying Guayadeque (v0.2.5 i386, lucid). It happens to be the thing that most closely matches what I am looking for concerning the management of my music collection.

Guayadeque is one of those rare pearls for which I certainly consider making a donation. Keep up the great work!

Cheers,
Antonio

----------


## anonbeat

> Yeah... I still don't really understand how a program can only run properly on one release of one distribution when it's compiled from SVN, but the few major problems I have seem to be only reproducible in my home, so it's probably right, if highly frustrating.


Im constantly adding workaround for problems in libraries and mostly in wxWigets. As I dont test the program in Jaunty there may be lot of things to fix in that distribution. I really dont know but now its even less important as Lucis is officially out. 

Now I will try to keep compatibility with Karmic and Lucid.

----------


## makuki7

Hi!

This is my first post, so important things first: Thangs anonbeat for Guayadeque! I installed it some weeks ago and didn't even listen to a single song on an other player since then.





> - I would like to make a dynamic playlist with songs that have *no* rating yet. Somehow I have managed to make a dynamic playlist with 'Rating equals 0' but no songs appear in it.


I had the same problem and got it to work by using "Rating at most" instead of "Rating equals".

----------


## pickarooney

> Im constantly adding workaround for problems in libraries and mostly in wxWigets. As I dont test the program in Jaunty there may be lot of things to fix in that distribution. I really dont know but now its even less important as Lucis is officially out. 
> 
> Now I will try to keep compatibility with Karmic and Lucid.


I can appreciate that and I might one day upgrade and have no more problems, but are users of distros with less regular updates, like Debian and Mandriva, not likely to have similar issues?

----------


## dranach

@makuki7

Great! Works indeed like you suggested.

Cheers

----------


## anonbeat

> Hi!
> 
> This is my first post, so important things first: Thangs anonbeat for Guayadeque! I installed it some weeks ago and didn't even listen to a single song on an other player since then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had the same problem and got it to work by using "Rating at most" instead of "Rating equals".





> @makuki7
> 
> Great! Works indeed like you suggested.
> 
> Cheers


Yes that is! Where there have been no rating set its -1. So using at most 0 will show them all.

Thank you for help testing it

----------


## anonbeat

> I can appreciate that and I might one day upgrade and have no more problems, but are users of distros with less regular updates, like Debian and Mandriva, not likely to have similar issues?


Maybe, but I cant multiply myself. If they use the same library versions most likely the problems will be the same and should be fixed.

----------


## anonbeat

> I have been spoiled by using Mediamonkey on Windows. That program is one of the main reasons why I keep a Windows-box somewhere. It has a number of options, which would be great if they would be present in guayadeque. If that would be the case, it would mean for me the near complete goodbye to M$.
> 
> On my wishlist 
> 
> - I would like to make a dynamic playlist with songs that have *no* rating yet. Somehow I have managed to make a dynamic playlist with 'Rating equals 0' but no songs appear in it.


This was already posted and using at most solves it




> - I keep my songs on an NFS-server (haven't tried cifs and guayadeque yet). The complete import of songs (7k in total) took over an hour. I can live with that, but if I batch-edit a number of songs, guayadeque darkens, and gives back control only after some minutes. Using MediaMonkey as a baseline, the batch-edits in MediaMonkey are nearly instant for the same amount of edits. This is the case even if I edit only one song. Could the updates be speeded up somehow?


This must be an issue with the shared network speed. Can you try with files locally and see if still have the grayed window ?




> - I frequently upload a selection of my (unrated) songs to an iPod. I'm not an Apple-fan either, that's why I'm not inclined to use iTunes, but I like the possibility to rate songs on the fly on the iPod. Synchronization of guayadeque with iPod would be great.


Ipod support is in the TODO list.




> - Finally, import of the ratings from MediaMonkey to Guayadeque.. I tried solving this problem by making a playlist per rating in MediaMonkey. I can't get the (static) playlists to load into guayadeque, though. Is it a bug, or am I doing something wrong (this may be very probable  )?


Can you send me by email one of that playlists so I can check what is wrong with it ? send it to anonbeat at gmail dot com





> Apart from these nags I was very pleasantly surprised today, when first trying Guayadeque (v0.2.5 i386, lucid). It happens to be the thing that most closely matches what I am looking for concerning the management of my music collection.
> 
> Guayadeque is one of those rare pearls for which I certainly consider making a donation. Keep up the great work!
> 
> Cheers,
> Antonio


Thank you for your help testing the program

----------


## anonbeat

Now in svn revision 967 if you set the Crossfade fade out time to 0 it will play in gapless mode.

Anyone have an idea for an icon for the crossfade preferences tab ?

Thank you for your help testing

----------


## PenguinOfSteel

Hi Anon!
I'm trying this new fader feature! Love it! But I think it give some problem to mpris integration!

The usual problem I have (conky and panflute takes a while to connect to guayadeque) seems to get worst!

Now what happen is:
- When finally they can connect to guayadeque they display an incorrect play time
- If i click pause in panflute and mpris tester... well I don't know how to explain... it seems that it take some more time for guayadeque to be able to respond to this signal than to just coannect to panflute and mpris tester... so after panflute connect to guayadeuque, the pause button doesn't work for some time than it seems to start working
- At the contrary, in this time where pause doesn't work, if a song is playing and I press the play button in panflute (or in mpris tester) guayadeque restart the current song.
- The time displayed by panflute and mpris tester is not restarted when a new song start! It's something like mpris interface doesn't understand that song 1 is finished and song 2 has started! For mpris is the same song still playing. This apply only for the time, the title, album, artist, etc, displayed are updated correctly
- Another small thing: I have tryed to set all the fader option to 0 in order to disable fader. the fourth parameter can't be set to 0. And the third parameter at program restart is reset always to 8.

----------


## anonbeat

> Hi Anon!
> I'm trying this new fader feature! Love it! But I think it give some problem to mpris integration!
> 
> The usual problem I have (conky and panflute takes a while to connect to guayadeque) seems to get worst!
> 
> Now what happen is:
> - When finally they can connect to guayadeque they display an incorrect play time
> - If i click pause in panflute and mpris tester... well I don't know how to explain... it seems that it take some more time for guayadeque to be able to respond to this signal than to just coannect to panflute and mpris tester... so after panflute connect to guayadeuque, the pause button doesn't work for some time than it seems to start working
> - At the contrary, in this time where pause doesn't work, if a song is playing and I press the play button in panflute (or in mpris tester) guayadeque restart the current song.
> ...


Please can you check with revision 970 ?

Thanks for your bug reports. I was sure i broke things around  :Wink:

----------


## cephinux

Hi

I think I have found something like a memory leak. I have been scaning my whole libary (about 60 000 titles) and around 35 000 the memory usage burst up and filles all of my 4gb ram. I'm using Lucid 64bit.

here is my backtrace (hope it is a backtrace, did this the first time):



```
#0  0x00007ffff3b9ba75 in raise () from /lib/libc.so.6
#1  0x00007ffff3b9f5c0 in abort () from /lib/libc.so.6
#2  0x00007ffff41cd8e5 in __gnu_cxx::__verbose_terminate_handler() ()
   from /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6
#3  0x00007ffff41cbd16 in ?? () from /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6
#4  0x00007ffff41cbd43 in std::terminate() () from /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6
#5  0x00007ffff41cbe3e in __cxa_throw () from /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6
#6  0x00007ffff41cc2cd in operator new(unsigned long) ()
   from /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6
#7  0x00007ffff4d923af in void std::vector<char, std::allocator<char> >::_M_range_insert<__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<char const*, std::vector<char, std::allocator<char> > > >(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<char*, std::vector<char, std::allocator<char> > >, __gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<char const*, std::vector<char, std::allocator<char> > >, __gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<char const*, std::vector<char, std::allocator<char> > >, std::forward_iterator_tag) ()
   from /usr/lib/libtag.so.1
#8  0x00007ffff4d91488 in TagLib::ByteVector::mid(unsigned int, unsigned int) const () from /usr/lib/libtag.so.1
#9  0x00007ffff4d7453b in TagLib::ID3v2::AttachedPictureFrame::parseFields(TagLib::ByteVector const&) () from /usr/lib/libtag.so.1
#10 0x00007ffff4d74b82 in TagLib::ID3v2::AttachedPictureFrame::AttachedPictureFrame(TagLib::ByteVector const&, TagLib::ID3v2::Frame::Header*) ()
   from /usr/lib/libtag.so.1
#11 0x00007ffff4d6ecd6 in TagLib::ID3v2::FrameFactory::createFrame(TagLib::ByteVector const&, TagLib::ID3v2::Header*) const () from /usr/lib/libtag.so.1
#12 0x00007ffff4d6fc91 in TagLib::ID3v2::Tag::parse(TagLib::ByteVector const&)
    () from /usr/lib/libtag.so.1
#13 0x00007ffff4d6ff29 in TagLib::ID3v2::Tag::read() ()
   from /usr/lib/libtag.so.1
#14 0x00007ffff4d71309 in TagLib::ID3v2::Tag::Tag(TagLib::File*, long, TagLib::ID3v2::FrameFactory const*) () from /usr/lib/libtag.so.1
#15 0x00007ffff4d69083 in TagLib::MPEG::File::read(bool, TagLib::AudioProperties::ReadStyle) () from /usr/lib/libtag.so.1
#16 0x00007ffff4d6954f in TagLib::MPEG::File::File(char const*, bool, TagLib::AudioProperties::ReadStyle) () from /usr/lib/libtag.so.1
#17 0x00007ffff4dae56e in TagLib::FileRef::create(char const*, bool, TagLib::AudioProperties::ReadStyle) () from /usr/lib/libtag.so.1
#18 0x00007ffff4daed7c in TagLib::FileRef::FileRef(char const*, bool, TagLib::AudioProperties::ReadStyle) () from /usr/lib/libtag.so.1
#19 0x00000000005c7a05 in guTagInfo::SetFileName (this=0x7fffd84f57d0, 
    filename=...) at /home/cephinux/guayadeque/src/TagInfo.cpp:400
#20 0x00000000005c7cda in guTagInfo (this=0x7fffd84f57d0, filename=...)
    at /home/cephinux/guayadeque/src/TagInfo.cpp:378
#21 0x00000000005ca88d in guMp3TagInfo (this=0x14fa, filename=...)
    at /home/cephinux/guayadeque/src/TagInfo.cpp:519
#22 0x00000000005cd208 in guGetTagInfoHandler (filename=...)
    at /home/cephinux/guayadeque/src/TagInfo.cpp:61
#23 0x00000000004b9a7b in guDbLibrary::ReadFileTags (this=0xb84880, 
    filename=<value optimized out>)
    at /home/cephinux/guayadeque/src/DbLibrary.cpp:1406
#24 0x00000000005fc2ff in guLibUpdateThread::Entry (this=0x1c73900)
    at /home/cephinux/guayadeque/src/LibUpdate.cpp:211
#25 0x00007ffff7b6e9a1 in wxThreadInternal::PthreadStart(wxThread*) ()
   from /usr/lib/libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0
#26 0x00007ffff469e9ca in start_thread () from /lib/libpthread.so.0
#27 0x00007ffff3c4e69d in clone () from /lib/libc.so.6
#28 0x0000000000000000 in ?? ()
```

edit: forgot to mention, using svn rev. 971  :Wink:

----------


## PenguinOfSteel

> Please can you check with revision 970 ?
> 
> Thanks for your bug reports. I was sure i broke things around


Dear Anon, now it seems to work better when Crossfade is enabled, if I set all params to 0, at track change panfluteupdate the metatags but stay on 0:00 time!

----------


## anonbeat

> Hi
> 
> I think I have found something like a memory leak. I have been scaning my whole libary (about 60 000 titles) and around 35 000 the memory usage burst up and filles all of my 4gb ram. I'm using Lucid 64bit.
> 
> here is my backtrace (hope it is a backtrace, did this the first time):
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


will take a look at this later. 

Thanks

----------


## anonbeat

> Dear Anon, now it seems to work better when Crossfade is enabled, if I set all params to 0, at track change panfluteupdate the metatags but stay on 0:00 time!


You dont need to set all params to 0 to change to gapless. Only the Fader out length parameter.

Makes no sense to have fade in to 0 if you set the start fade in volume to 0.

You can also what is happening in the dbus interface using the command *dbus-monitor* so you can see if something is wrong. 

I tried here and all seems to be working now. Im using revision 972

----------


## PenguinOfSteel

> You dont need to set all params to 0 to change to gapless. Only the Fader out length parameter.
> 
> Makes no sense to have fade in to 0 if you set the start fade in volume to 0.
> 
> You can also what is happening in the dbus interface using the command *dbus-monitor* so you can see if something is wrong. 
> 
> I tried here and all seems to be working now


Yes, ad usually, sometimes the problem appears and sometimes not! Maybe is more related to single mp3s.

I have a request anon, could you please make guayadeque not using crossfade when a track is skipped? I have just skipped an entire album track by track using panflute and I got an overlap of fade effect.

Another cool thing... but this maybe is better if I put in the ideatorrent is: could you add a "Skip to next album" in the context menu of the tray icon? It could be a cool feature I think!!!!

----------


## anonbeat

> Yes, ad usually, sometimes the problem appears and sometimes not! Maybe is more related to single mp3s.
> 
> I have a request anon, could you please make guayadeque not using crossfade when a track is skipped? I have just skipped an entire album track by track using panflute and I got an overlap of fade effect.
> 
> Another cool thing... but this maybe is better if I put in the ideatorrent is: could you add a "Skip to next album" in the context menu of the tray icon? It could be a cool feature I think!!!!


The last change prevent being listenning tons of tracks at the same time when skipping tracks fast.

You could contact the panflute developer and ask him to reuse the Notify id so for every new track notification you dont need to wait for every track change instead it will update the notify window with the new information as guayadeque does.

Thanks for your help

----------


## PenguinOfSteel

> The last change prevent being listenning tons of tracks at the same time when skipping tracks fast.
> 
> You could contact the panflute developer and ask him to reuse the Notify id so for every new track notification you dont need to wait for every track change instead it will update the notify window with the new information as guayadeque does.
> 
> Thanks for your help


Sorry Anon but I don't understand XDDD I'm not having problem with the notification! I don't use panflute notification!

----------


## anonbeat

> Sorry Anon but I don't understand XDDD I'm not having problem with the notification! I don't use panflute notification!


Ok If I have some minutes I will email him about this.

Thanks

----------


## rotwang888

> Another cool thing... but this maybe is better if I put in the ideatorrent is: could you add a "Skip to next album" in the context menu of the tray icon? It could be a cool feature I think!!!!


 Yes, this would be cool, especially in "add random album" mode.  I don't care as much if it's in the icon menu as long as I could set a shortcut key.  Go put it in ideatorrent and I'll vote for it.

----------


## DieZiege

That seriously is the best Music Player/Organizer/etc... ive ever seen!

----------


## Hreinsi

Bravo great player

----------


## SushiR

Any chances the svn PPA gets updates more regularly? I'm running g-que on my Eee901 and therefore compiling is not really an option...

----------


## anonbeat

> Yes, this would be cool, especially in "add random album" mode.  I don't care as much if it's in the icon menu as long as I could set a shortcut key.  Go put it in ideatorrent and I'll vote for it.


Once the crossfader is finished tested and everything working as it was before I will consider adding more features.

Thanks

----------


## anonbeat

> Any chances the svn PPA gets updates more regularly? I'm running g-que on my Eee901 and therefore compiling is not really an option...


Im sorry but I hope you understand my lack of time.

----------


## anonbeat

> Bravo great player





> That seriously is the best Music Player/Organizer/etc... ive ever seen!


Thank you very much.

Thank you for joining helping testing the program

----------


## rotwang888

I just updated to 973.  A few thoughts about the crossfader-
There is some strange behavior in the seekbar. Near the end of a track when it is fading into the next, the fader will jump to about 50% for a few seconds before jumping to the beginning.
I know the panel is still being worked on, but setting one slider to 0 for gapless is a little confusing.  I think it would be clearer to just have an "enable/disable" button.
 Maybe this is intentional, but now playback will fade out when hitting pause.  I'd rather have it stop while the playback is set to gapless, or at least have an option to turn off the fadeout.
  Other than that the crossfading seems to work ok.  I can't compare it to anything else though since this isn't a feature I ever use on other players that have it.  Hopefully people who use this will weigh in on if it works as they expected.

----------


## rotwang888

Ok, this is odd.  The pause button is not working.  It will start playback, but not pause it.  Only the stop button will stop playback now.  Also, the button image is stuck with the pause image, ie the 2 dashes, and doesn't show the play arrow.

EDIT-  Ok, the pause button is in fact working, it just has to wait until the track fades out until the icon changes.  So never mind.  I are a idiot.

----------


## PenguinOfSteel

Hi to all, I have added the "Skip current album" feature idea in the IdeaTorrent

https://sourceforge.net/apps/ideator...rrent/idea/47/

Go and vote for it!!!!

----------


## pickarooney

I'm not sure if it's intended to be that way, but I reckon pause should pause without fade out and stop should (probably) stop with fade out. Usually, when I pause a track it's because something else needs my immediate attention, e.g. Skype ringing.

----------


## rotwang888

> Go and vote for it!!!!


Voting is not allowed in the idea sandbox.

----------


## PenguinOfSteel

> Voting is not allowed in the idea sandbox.


I think that Anon has to enable the idea before it can be voted!

----------


## pickarooney

Anyone think _Guayjafjallajökull_ has a nice ring to it? I'm going to propose a name change.  :Very Happy:

----------


## anonbeat

> I think that Anon has to enable the idea before it can be voted!





> Voting is not allowed in the idea sandbox.





> Hi to all, I have added the "Skip current album" feature idea in the IdeaTorrent
> 
> https://sourceforge.net/apps/ideator...rrent/idea/47/
> 
> Go and vote for it!!!!


The idea have been enabled and I will vote for it  :Smile:

----------


## dgaud

> The first impelementation of crossfading is in svn now revision 964.
> 
> I have disabled the gapless for now to be sure first this is working fine. Soon when using crossfading time as 0 will be gapless.
> I have added in preferences a new tab with the different crossfader options
> 
> There are four sliders which determines :
> 
> Out Len : The time the track takes to fade out
> In Len : The time the track takes to fade in
> ...


Man, you work too fast. Unfortunately I'm on a business trip and only have my windows xp laptop with me  :Mad: , but I'll be sure to test the new versions as soon as I get back. Thanks for implementing this!

----------


## neigun

Anonbeat

this is a really great player. I particularly like the quality of the sound reproduction- It makes my PC's 5.1 system come alive!

I've only just built 0.2.6-0973, originally I was using 0.2.5. Am I missing something as the player does not:

-seem to be able to play from CDs directly, or

-extract music directly from CDs to store albums within a library.

Sorry if I'm repeating these queries/comments but I've tried several searches and had no joy. 

Thanks again and keep up the excellent work. 

Neil

 :Guitar: 

10.04 Ubuntu 64 bit
AMD 64 3200
3 GIG

----------


## anonbeat

> Anonbeat
> 
> this is a really great player. I particularly like the quality of the sound reproduction- It makes my PC's 5.1 system come alive!
> 
> I've only just built 0.2.6-0973, originally I was using 0.2.5. Am I missing something as the player does not:
> 
> -seem to be able to play from CDs directly, or
> 
> -extract music directly from CDs to store albums within a library.
> ...


That is right. It dont play audio cds at this moment and its not in high priority right now. 

There is a idea in the idea torrent about this and support for this will be added if receives votes.

Thanks for your interest

----------


## theLegend

Oh am I not happy! I go away for a couple of days thinking that Anonbeat has gone away into his developing bubble and when I come back I find that he released a dozen subversions! lol Excellent work Anonbeat and I am incredibly pleased to see that you've got Crossfading working now. 

However being totally fussy, I have a couple of requests. I would have thought it would be good to give the user the choice of whether or not it should fade out when you press stop, or even pause. Personally, I would have it fade on both, but know that's not to everyone tastes.

But for the moment I vote that Guayadeque is miles above and beyond any other music player to date. Period.  :Smile:

----------


## anonbeat

> Oh am I not happy! I go away for a couple of days thinking that Anonbeat has gone away into his developing bubble and when I come back I find that he released a dozen subversions! lol Excellent work Anonbeat and I am incredibly pleased to see that you've got Crossfading working now. 
> 
> However being totally fussy, I have a couple of requests. I would have thought it would be good to give the user the choice of whether or not it should fade out when you press stop, or even pause. Personally, I would have it fade on both, but know that's not to everyone tastes.
> 
> But for the moment I vote that Guayadeque is miles above and beyond any other music player to date. Period.


In current revision if you set fade out time to 0 it will not fade when doing pause or stop. If you enable fadeout then it will fade out in both. I dont think its a good idea to have a setup for everything as this will make the impression of being too difficult.

----------


## theLegend

> In current revision if you set fade out time to 0 it will not fade when doing pause or stop. If you enable fadeout then it will fade out in both. I dont think its a good idea to have a setup for everything as this will make the impression of being too difficult.




From the screenshot above I've set fading on everything but when I press stop there is no fading and when I press pause it does fade out.

----------


## rotwang888

I'm having a problem, using 975, all crossfade settings at 0.  When I play the first track in the "now playing" list, it plays but will not pause.  When I skip to the next track, it will play, pause, stop, etc, but the first track continues playing in the background the whole time.  Here's what I have in the terminal


```
12:24:59 PM: LoadMedia Cur: 0  2
12:24:59 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * current stream list * * * * * * * * * *
12:24:59 PM: [waiting] 'KernelPanic_04.ogg'
12:24:59 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
[New Thread 0x7fffe2b25710 (LWP 22245)]
[New Thread 0x7fffe14a4710 (LWP 22246)]
[New Thread 0x7fffe0aa3710 (LWP 22247)]
12:24:59 PM: OnMediaTags...
12:24:59 PM: OnMediaBitrate...
12:24:59 PM: OnMediaLoaded Cur: 0 1
12:24:59 PM: **************************************************************************************************************** MediaCtrl::Play
[New Thread 0x7fffd39cf710 (LWP 22251)]
[New Thread 0x7fffd2fce710 (LWP 22252)]
[New Thread 0x7fffc3ffe710 (LWP 22253)]
12:25:00 PM: playing stream file:///home/craig/Music/Podcasts/KernelPanic Oggcast/KernelPanic_04.ogg, play type 0, crossfade 6000000000
12:25:00 PM: going to start playback for stream file:///home/craig/Music/Podcasts/KernelPanic Oggcast/KernelPanic_04.ogg (play type 2, crossfade 0) -> FADING_IN | PLAYING
12:25:00 PM: got seek while no playing streams exist
[New Thread 0x7fffbbfff710 (LWP 22254)]
[New Thread 0x7fffbb5fe710 (LWP 22255)]
[New Thread 0x7fffd21c5710 (LWP 22256)]
12:25:00 PM: The file dont exists /home/craig/.guayadeque/lyrics/KerenlPanicOggcast/The Iwhat.lyric
[New Thread 0x7fffd17c4710 (LWP 22257)]
12:25:00 PM: OnMediaState: 4 0
12:25:00 PM: Updating the length
[Thread 0x7fffd17c4710 (LWP 22257) exited]
[New Thread 0x7fffd17c4710 (LWP 22258)]
[Thread 0x7fffd17c4710 (LWP 22258) exited]
[Thread 0x7fffbb5fe710 (LWP 22255) exited]
[Thread 0x7fffd21c5710 (LWP 22256) exited]
[Thread 0x7fffbbfff710 (LWP 22254) exited]
12:25:06 PM: LoadMedia Cur: 0  2
12:25:06 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * current stream list * * * * * * * * * *
12:25:06 PM: [waiting] 'KernelPanic_04.ogg'
12:25:06 PM: [paused] 'KernelPanic_04.ogg'
12:25:06 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
[New Thread 0x7fffbbfff710 (LWP 22310)]
[New Thread 0x7fffd21c5710 (LWP 22311)]
[New Thread 0x7fffbb5fe710 (LWP 22312)]
12:25:06 PM: OnMediaTags...
12:25:06 PM: OnMediaBitrate...
12:25:06 PM: OnMediaLoaded Cur: 0 1
12:25:06 PM: **************************************************************************************************************** MediaCtrl::Play
12:25:06 PM: playing stream file:///home/craig/Music/Podcasts/KernelPanic Oggcast/KernelPanic_04.ogg, play type 0, crossfade 6000000000
12:25:06 PM: going to start playback for stream file:///home/craig/Music/Podcasts/KernelPanic Oggcast/KernelPanic_04.ogg (play type 2, crossfade 0) -> FADING_IN | PLAYING
12:25:06 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * current stream list * * * * * * * * * *
12:25:06 PM: [playing] 'KernelPanic_04.ogg'
12:25:06 PM: [pending remove] 'KernelPanic_04.ogg'
12:25:06 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
12:25:06 PM: The file dont exists /home/craig/.guayadeque/lyrics/KerenlPanicOggcast/The Iwhat.lyric
[New Thread 0x7fffd17c4710 (LWP 22313)]
12:25:06 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * current stream list * * * * * * * * * *
12:25:06 PM: [playing] 'KernelPanic_04.ogg'
12:25:06 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
12:25:06 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * current stream list * * * * * * * * * *
12:25:06 PM: [playing] 'KernelPanic_04.ogg'
12:25:06 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
12:25:06 PM: OnMediaState: 4 0
[Thread 0x7fffd17c4710 (LWP 22313) exited]
[Thread 0x7fffe2b25710 (LWP 22245) exited]
[Thread 0x7fffe0aa3710 (LWP 22247) exited]
[Thread 0x7fffe14a4710 (LWP 22246) exited]
12:25:17 PM: OnNextTrackButtonClick Cur: 0  0
12:25:17 PM: LoadMedia Cur: 1  2
12:25:17 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * current stream list * * * * * * * * * *
12:25:17 PM: [waiting] 'TheHorror228.mp3'
12:25:17 PM: [fading->paused] 'KernelPanic_04.ogg'
12:25:17 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
[New Thread 0x7fffe14a4710 (LWP 22395)]
[New Thread 0x7fffe0aa3710 (LWP 22396)]
12:25:17 PM: OnMediaTags...
12:25:17 PM: OnMediaBitrate...
12:25:17 PM: OnMediaBitrate...
12:25:17 PM: OnMediaLoaded Cur: 1 1
12:25:17 PM: **************************************************************************************************************** MediaCtrl::Play
12:25:17 PM: playing stream file:///home/craig/Music/Old Time Radio/Misc/TheHorror228.mp3, play type 0, crossfade 6000000000
12:25:17 PM: going to start playback for stream file:///home/craig/Music/Old Time Radio/Misc/TheHorror228.mp3 (play type 2, crossfade 0) -> FADING_IN | PLAYING
[New Thread 0x7fffe2b25710 (LWP 22400)]
[New Thread 0x7fffd0d81710 (LWP 22401)]
[New Thread 0x7fffc35fd710 (LWP 22402)]
[New Thread 0x7fffc2bfc710 (LWP 22403)]
[Thread 0x7fffd0d81710 (LWP 22401) exited]
[Thread 0x7fffc2bfc710 (LWP 22403) exited]
12:25:17 PM: The file dont exists /home/craig/.guayadeque/lyrics/Quiet Please/As Long as I Live.lyric
[New Thread 0x7fffc2bfc710 (LWP 22404)]
[New Thread 0x7fffd0d81710 (LWP 22405)]
[Thread 0x7fffd0d81710 (LWP 22405) exited]
[New Thread 0x7fffd0d81710 (LWP 22406)]
[Thread 0x7fffd0d81710 (LWP 22406) exited]
[New Thread 0x7fffd0d81710 (LWP 22407)]
[Thread 0x7fffd0d81710 (LWP 22407) exited]
[New Thread 0x7fffd0d81710 (LWP 22408)]
[Thread 0x7fffd0d81710 (LWP 22408) exited]
[New Thread 0x7fffd0d81710 (LWP 22409)]
[Thread 0x7fffd0d81710 (LWP 22409) exited]
12:25:17 PM: OnMediaState: 4 0
[New Thread 0x7fffd0d81710 (LWP 22410)]
[Thread 0x7fffd0d81710 (LWP 22410) exited]
[New Thread 0x7fffd0d81710 (LWP 22411)]
[Thread 0x7fffd0d81710 (LWP 22411) exited]
[New Thread 0x7fffd0d81710 (LWP 22412)]
[Thread 0x7fffd0d81710 (LWP 22412) exited]
[New Thread 0x7fffd0d81710 (LWP 22413)]
[Thread 0x7fffd0d81710 (LWP 22413) exited]
[New Thread 0x7fffd0d81710 (LWP 22414)]
[Thread 0x7fffd0d81710 (LWP 22414) exited]
[New Thread 0x7fffd0d81710 (LWP 22415)]
[Thread 0x7fffd0d81710 (LWP 22415) exited]
[New Thread 0x7fffd0d81710 (LWP 22416)]
[Thread 0x7fffd0d81710 (LWP 22416) exited]
12:25:17 PM: Updating the length
[Thread 0x7fffc35fd710 (LWP 22402) exited]
[Thread 0x7fffe2b25710 (LWP 22400) exited]
[Thread 0x7fffc2bfc710 (LWP 22404) exited]
12:25:20 PM: Updating the length
12:25:21 PM: LoadMedia Cur: 1  2
12:25:21 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * current stream list * * * * * * * * * *
12:25:21 PM: [waiting] 'TheHorror228.mp3'
12:25:21 PM: [paused] 'TheHorror228.mp3'
12:25:21 PM: [fading->paused] 'KernelPanic_04.ogg'
12:25:21 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
[New Thread 0x7fffc2bfc710 (LWP 22451)]
[New Thread 0x7fffe2b25710 (LWP 22452)]
12:25:21 PM: OnMediaTags...
12:25:21 PM: OnMediaBitrate...
12:25:21 PM: OnMediaBitrate...
12:25:21 PM: OnMediaLoaded Cur: 1 1
12:25:21 PM: **************************************************************************************************************** MediaCtrl::Play
12:25:21 PM: playing stream file:///home/craig/Music/Old Time Radio/Misc/TheHorror228.mp3, play type 0, crossfade 6000000000
12:25:21 PM: going to start playback for stream file:///home/craig/Music/Old Time Radio/Misc/TheHorror228.mp3 (play type 2, crossfade 0) -> FADING_IN | PLAYING
12:25:21 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * current stream list * * * * * * * * * *
12:25:21 PM: [playing] 'TheHorror228.mp3'
12:25:21 PM: [pending remove] 'TheHorror228.mp3'
12:25:21 PM: [fading->paused] 'KernelPanic_04.ogg'
12:25:21 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
12:25:21 PM: The file dont exists /home/craig/.guayadeque/lyrics/Quiet Please/As Long as I Live.lyric
[New Thread 0x7fffc35fd710 (LWP 22453)]
12:25:21 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * current stream list * * * * * * * * * *
12:25:21 PM: [playing] 'TheHorror228.mp3'
12:25:21 PM: [fading->paused] 'KernelPanic_04.ogg'
12:25:21 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
12:25:21 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * current stream list * * * * * * * * * *
12:25:21 PM: [playing] 'TheHorror228.mp3'
12:25:21 PM: [fading->paused] 'KernelPanic_04.ogg'
12:25:21 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
12:25:21 PM: OnMediaState: 4 0
[Thread 0x7fffc35fd710 (LWP 22453) exited]
[Thread 0x7fffe14a4710 (LWP 22395) exited]
[Thread 0x7fffe0aa3710 (LWP 22396) exited]
12:25:22 PM: OnMediaState: 3 0
```

----------


## anonbeat

> I'm having a problem, using 975, all crossfade settings at 0.  When I play the first track in the "now playing" list, it plays but will not pause.  When I skip to the next track, it will play, pause, stop, etc, but the first track continues playing in the background the whole time.  Here's what I have in the terminal


Can you repeat this all the times? I cant reproduce it here

----------


## anonbeat

> From the screenshot above I've set fading on everything but when I press stop there is no fading and when I press pause it does fade out.


Sorry. Pause will fade and stop no. Will try to make both of them to fade.

Thanks for your help

----------


## rotwang888

> Can you repeat this all the times? I cant reproduce it here


So far, yes, but it only seems to happen if the first track is an .ogg and I try to pause it before advancing to the next track.

----------


## mister_k81

Downloaded the svn from the PPA repository, (which I guess is a bit out of date now since it doesn't have a crossfader), and I really like what I see. The new playback icons are nice, and the splashscreen and desktop icons are a nice improvement over the older ones too. It's looking really good. Though I haven't played around with it enough to any of the other changes made in the player yet. I will have to try switching over to the non-PPA svn version later. 

One thing I have noticed though, is that the system tray icon is not showing up transparent for me... it has a hideous grey background. But this seems to be an issue with Lucid Lynx 10.04 (Bug mentioned here) and not  Guayadeque.

Keep up the good work, it is nice to have a permanent  replacement for Rhythmbox.

----------


## theLegend

> Sorry. Pause will fade and stop no. Will try to make both of them to fade.
> 
> Thanks for your help


No, thank you for your excellent work. Just a quick note, and I will try to do a traceback later if you need it, but on some songs they get 'stuck' at the end when moving onto the next song and I have to double click in the playlist to get the next song started.

----------


## rotwang888

Here's another strange thing- the osd for track changes is showing the play time for the previous track.  Or the last track played, I should say, because it shows the time of the last played track when skipping backward as well as forward.

----------


## anonbeat

> No, thank you for your excellent work. Just a quick note, and I will try to do a traceback later if you need it, but on some songs they get 'stuck' at the end when moving onto the next song and I have to double click in the playlist to get the next song started.


Please try using the latest revision as I solved a few situations that can produce the player to stop

Thanks

----------


## theLegend

> Please try using the latest revision as I solved a few situations that can produce the player to stop
> 
> Thanks


I've updated to the latest revision of 977 of it all appears okay so far! Just waiting for the stop button to fade now, but not a massive priority!  :Smile: 

UPDATE: Nope, its still doing it, but less frequently. I will try and grab a traceback if and when it happens...I'm guessing its to do with certain music files, although most of mine are mp3's.

----------


## anonbeat

> Here's another strange thing- the osd for track changes is showing the play time for the previous track.  Or the last track played, I should say, because it shows the time of the last played track when skipping backward as well as forward.


Not extrange. Will fix it soon.

Thanks

----------


## anonbeat

> I've updated to the latest revision of 977 of it all appears okay so far! Just waiting for the stop button to fade now, but not a massive priority! 
> 
> UPDATE: Nope, its still doing it, but less frequently. I will try and grab a traceback if and when it happens...I'm guessing its to do with certain music files, although most of mine are mp3's.


Dont do a gdb backtrace unless its segfaulting. Just run it from console and grab the output with for example *./guayadeque | tee out.log*

Thanks

----------


## pickarooney

Is it a good idea to always build guayadeque with .buildd so as to be able to generate a backtrace at any time?

----------


## anonbeat

> Is it a good idea to always build guayadeque with .buildd so as to be able to generate a backtrace at any time?


This is what I always do. Build it using ./buildd so it adds debug info and also updates the svn revision in the splash and title bar

----------


## bergandr

Hi Anonbeat,

how can I switch off 'fading' ?

Thanks!

----------


## anonbeat

> Hi Anonbeat,
> 
> how can I switch off 'fading' ?
> 
> Thanks!


Set fade out time to 0

Thanks for your help testing the program

----------


## bergandr

Ok ,thanks.
When I set fade out time to 0, I can't skip to the next song anymore!
Previous song works fine, but when I press the "next" button, nothing happens!!
Can you please check?

And I think it would be a good idea to implement a switch: "Crossfading on/off"

Thanks for your great player!
A.

----------


## anonbeat

> Ok ,thanks.
> When I set fade out time to 0, I can't skip to the next song anymore!
> Previous song works fine, but when I press the "next" button, nothing happens!!
> Can you please check?
> 
> And I think it would be a good idea to implement a switch: "Crossfading on/off"
> 
> Thanks for your great player!
> A.


What revision ?
Please try with revision 978

Thanks for your bug report

----------


## ivanovnegro

I was testing guayadeque now for a long time. It's really the best player in the Linux World. And now with crossfading I'm very happy, it's the thing that I missed in few players for Ubuntu.
Guayadeque is very stable and FAST what is important for my large music library.
But one thing, sometimes when I put Labels for Songs the current playing song skips to the next one. By the side, to give Labels is awesome!!

----------


## anonbeat

> I was testing guayadeque now for a long time. It's really the best player in the Linux World. And now with crossfading I'm very happy, it's the thing that I missed in few players for Ubuntu.
> Guayadeque is very stable and FAST what is important for my large music library.
> But one thing, sometimes when I put Labels for Songs the current playing song skips to the next one. By the side, to give Labels is awesome!!


Can you give me step by step procedure to reproduce it here? have you noticed that this happend to only a certain kind of file ? 

Right now put labels write tag information in the file. This will be optional in the near future.

Thanks for your help testing the program

----------


## kruykaze

Every time I add this radio http://www.hardradio.com/streaming/aac.m3u to my current playlist gque stops playback when it gets to it :/
Please help .

----------


## EveKnight75

I'll start off with the praise:

I've been using Guayadeque since April. I switched over when Songbird dropped Linux support and someone replying to the blog announcement recommended it.

So far, this is the best audio player for Linux I have ever used. I honestly mean that. I haven't found it lacking any feature I could really think of and the GUI is well-designed and fairly customizable (yes, I actually _look_ at a music player when using it).

Despite the huge number of features, it manages to remain fast and light-weight. I also love how you actually listen to feedback and implement bug fixes and requests at practically light-speed.

All in all, I'd like to thank everyone who's working on Guayadeque's different aspects (coding, graphics, support, etc.) for creating such an amazing player in such a short time.

Now on to the bug:

It's all related to radio.

I started off by installing guayadeque-svn from the ppa. Once I updated to rev. 955, I started to have problems with Radio. Let's start off with the *Radio* panel.

The label filter stopped working. Let's say I have 5 user-defined radio stations/streams (1, 2, 3, 4, and 5) and two radio labels (A and B). 1 and 2 are labelled A, 3 and 4 are labelled B, and 5 is labelled both A and B.

If I filter labels to _All_, all of the radio stations are listed. If I select either filter A or B, none of the stations show up. The panel is blank. I re-check each station and the proper labels are still selected. That's not the problem.

Perhaps it's a tagging issue? I've noticed I can't rate a radio stream (not an issue for me), so maybe the labels just aren't sticking? But then why did they work up to at least rev. 945 or at most rev. 954?

The other issue was with playing radio streams. If I switch between radio streams 5-10 times without ever playing a track in the library either after starting Guayadeque or between two streams, the application either freezes or shuts itself down.

I ran a backtrace and managed to figure out that the *LastFM* panel was causing some problems. I deselected _Follow player_ in the LastFM panel after restarting. Didn't work.

Maybe I should try a more recent version. I purge the package from the system, remove the ppa, and install from svn with ./buildd. I started off with rev. 965 this way.

This time, the backtrace gave me more information. If I deselect _Follow player_ under both *LastFM* and *Lyrics*, the issues stop. I can keep playing and switching between radio streams as long as I like.

I updated from svn about 3 hours ago, so I think it's at the latest version (rev. 979) at this point. The label issue is still there.

So right now, my minor quibble is that radio labels don't work. That, and for some odd reason, _Follow player_ keeps reselecting itself every time I restart the player. I've tried deselecting it in both panels, saving the layout, then restarting with that layout. Doesn't work.

It'd be nice if I could follow along the LastFM and Lyric info on each new song in a stream. I like finding new songs for my library this way and I have a weird habit of occasionally singing along to the radio. But honestly, it's not a big deal to me and you can put it off till later.

If you like, I can post the results of a backtrace here the next time the player shuts itself down (there are no backtrace results when the player freezes and I have to force quit). I honestly know nothing about coding so several people here would be able to figure out more than I have.

I'll also try to track the CPU usage during both freezes and auto-quits. A possible memory leak was mentioned earlier in this thread and it _has_ happened with Firefox before, so...

Maybe that's related to why I can no longer have LastFM and lyric servers follow radio streams when running Guayadeque. I'm pretty sure I don't have any issues with my ISP/bandwidth.

----------


## anonbeat

> I'll start off with the praise:
> 
> I've been using Guayadeque since April. I switched over when Songbird dropped Linux support and someone replying to the blog announcement recommended it.
> 
> So far, this is the best audio player for Linux I have ever used. I honestly mean that. I haven't found it lacking any feature I could really think of and the GUI is well-designed and fairly customizable (yes, I actually _look_ at a music player when using it).
> 
> Despite the huge number of features, it manages to remain fast and light-weight. I also love how you actually listen to feedback and implement bug fixes and requests at practically light-speed.
> 
> All in all, I'd like to thank everyone who's working on Guayadeque's different aspects (coding, graphics, support, etc.) for creating such an amazing player in such a short time.


Thank you for testing it and give feedback.




> Now on to the bug:
> 
> It's all related to radio.
> 
> I started off by installing guayadeque-svn from the ppa. Once I updated to rev. 955, I started to have problems with Radio. Let's start off with the *Radio* panel.
> 
> The label filter stopped working. Let's say I have 5 user-defined radio stations/streams (1, 2, 3, 4, and 5) and two radio labels (A and B). 1 and 2 are labelled A, 3 and 4 are labelled B, and 5 is labelled both A and B.
> 
> If I filter labels to _All_, all of the radio stations are listed. If I select either filter A or B, none of the stations show up. The panel is blank. I re-check each station and the proper labels are still selected. That's not the problem.
> ...


I tried here making a few labels for radiostreams and switching from different labels shows the correct stations. Maybe you can tell me more specifically how to reproduce it ?





> The other issue was with playing radio streams. If I switch between radio streams 5-10 times without ever playing a track in the library either after starting Guayadeque or between two streams, the application either freezes or shuts itself down.
> 
> I ran a backtrace and managed to figure out that the *LastFM* panel was causing some problems. I deselected _Follow player_ in the LastFM panel after restarting. Didn't work.
> 
> Maybe I should try a more recent version. I purge the package from the system, remove the ppa, and install from svn with ./buildd. I started off with rev. 965 this way.
> 
> This time, the backtrace gave me more information. If I deselect _Follow player_ under both *LastFM* and *Lyrics*, the issues stop. I can keep playing and switching between radio streams as long as I like.
> 
> I updated from svn about 3 hours ago, so I think it's at the latest version (rev. 979) at this point. The label issue is still there.


Please send me the backtraces so I can fix the problems. Again I cant reproduce it here. I started guayadeque and went directly to listen to a radio station and then switched over and over again from one radiostation to another without palying anything else but radios. No crash, no freezes here
Myabe you are not using Ubuntu ? if so please tell me what is your distribution so I will try to test it in that environment to see if I can fix the problem.




> So right now, my minor quibble is that radio labels don't work. That, and for some odd reason, _Follow player_ keeps reselecting itself every time I restart the player. I've tried deselecting it in both panels, saving the layout, then restarting with that layout. Doesn't work.
> 
> It'd be nice if I could follow along the LastFM and Lyric info on each new song in a stream. I like finding new songs for my library this way and I have a weird habit of occasionally singing along to the radio. But honestly, it's not a big deal to me and you can put it off till later.


Thank you for your comment. I will add that the program remembers the status of the Follow player switchers.
The last.fm panel was designed with the idea of discovering new music in mind. 





> If you like, I can post the results of a backtrace here the next time the player shuts itself down (there are no backtrace results when the player freezes and I have to force quit). I honestly know nothing about coding so several people here would be able to figure out more than I have.
> 
> I'll also try to track the CPU usage during both freezes and auto-quits. A possible memory leak was mentioned earlier in this thread and it _has_ happened with Firefox before, so...
> 
> Maybe that's related to why I can no longer have LastFM and lyric servers follow radio streams when running Guayadeque. I'm pretty sure I don't have any issues with my ISP/bandwidth.


Yes please, post here or email me the backtraces so I can try to fix the problems. This are things that are not happening for me so Its hard for me to track down where the issues are.

Thank you very much for your help

----------


## anonbeat

> Every time I add this radio http://www.hardradio.com/streaming/aac.m3u to my current playlist gque stops playback when it gets to it :/
> Please help .


I tried here that radio and loads well. I can play it without any problem.

----------


## PenguinOfSteel

> The first impelementation of crossfading is in svn now revision 964.
> 
> I have disabled the gapless for now to be sure first this is working fine. Soon when using crossfading time as 0 will be gapless.
> I have added in preferences a new tab with the different crossfader options
> 
> There are four sliders which determines :
> 
> Out Len : The time the track takes to fade out
> In Len : The time the track takes to fade in
> ...


Hi Anon! I think that adding a brief description of this parameters in the preferences tab could be useful, maybe as tooltips!

----------


## anonbeat

> Hi Anon! I think that adding a brief description of this parameters in the preferences tab could be useful, maybe as tooltips!


Now I added a graphic that shows how the volume will behave. I think this is more clear than any tooltip.

----------


## PenguinOfSteel

Hi Anon I have a small bug (not related to crossfade) to report!

When I started guayadeque, the first song in the playlist reported the correct length... but both the length in the player and in panflute was set... the player report 00:00 if you see the screenshot attached, in panflute next to the title there is a [], inside these brackets I have set to display the track length.

Then I click play: the length in the player is update, the length in the playlist is set to 00:00 XD panflute time remain to 0:00 and the song length (between the brackets) is not updated

THE SCREENSHOOT refer to the situation after the playbutton has been clicked.

----------


## PenguinOfSteel

> Now I added a graphic that shows how the volume will behave. I think this is more clear than any tooltip.


Yes! I agree! I have just tested it! Great work man!!!!
I think the only thing that isn't completely clear is that setting out len to 0 disable the fade effect, try to set out len to 0 and in len to 5 for example, from the graphic it seems that the second song will start with a fade without overlap. Maybe it would be great if when out len is set to 0 the other parameters are disabled and the graphic view doesn't show any fade

----------


## EveKnight75

> Myabe you are not using Ubuntu ?


I've updated my forum profile just now to show that I'm running Ubuntu. I was running Karmic when using the ppa but switched to svn after upgrading to Lucid.




> Yes please, post here or email me the backtraces so I can try to fix the problems.


I've run the player three times - got three freezes. Two of the backtraces were identical:



```
#0  0x00007ffff7b6d0c8 in wxThread::Pause() ()
   from /usr/lib/libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0
#1  0x00000000004ea9ba in guLastFMPanel::ShowCurrentTrack (this=0xc0a3c0)
    at /opt/guayadeque/src/LastFMPanel.cpp:1610
#2  0x00000000004eaeaa in guLastFMPanel::OnUpdatedTrack (this=0xc0a3c0, 
    event=<value optimized out>) at /opt/guayadeque/src/LastFMPanel.cpp:1750
#3  0x0000000000535b19 in guMainFrame::OnUpdateTrack (this=0xbb06b0, event=...)
    at /opt/guayadeque/src/MainFrame.cpp:1171
#4  0x00007ffff7b6f170 in wxEvtHandler::ProcessEventIfMatches(wxEventTableEntryBase const&, wxEvtHandler*, wxEvent&) () from /usr/lib/libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0
#5  0x00007ffff7b6f2df in wxEvtHandler::SearchDynamicEventTable(wxEvent&) ()
   from /usr/lib/libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0
#6  0x00007ffff7b701f2 in wxEvtHandler::ProcessEvent(wxEvent&) ()
   from /usr/lib/libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0
#7  0x00007ffff7b6f5c8 in wxEvtHandler::ProcessPendingEvents() ()
   from /usr/lib/libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0
#8  0x00007ffff7ae10f9 in wxAppConsole::ProcessPendingEvents() ()
   from /usr/lib/libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0
#9  0x00007ffff76d4a5b in wxAppBase::ProcessIdle() ()
   from /usr/lib/libwx_gtk2u_core-2.8.so.0
#10 0x00007ffff76385f3 in ?? () from /usr/lib/libwx_gtk2u_core-2.8.so.0
#11 0x00007ffff57078c2 in g_main_context_dispatch () from /lib/libglib-2.0.so.0
#12 0x00007ffff570b748 in ?? () from /lib/libglib-2.0.so.0
#13 0x00007ffff570bc55 in g_main_loop_run () from /lib/libglib-2.0.so.0
#14 0x00007ffff3266af7 in gtk_main () from /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0
#15 0x00007ffff764f9c8 in wxEventLoop::Run() ()
   from /usr/lib/libwx_gtk2u_core-2.8.so.0
#16 0x00007ffff76d48eb in wxAppBase::MainLoop() ()
   from /usr/lib/libwx_gtk2u_core-2.8.so.0
#17 0x00007ffff7b1544c in wxEntry(int&, wchar_t**) ()
   from /usr/lib/libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0
#18 0x0000000000524e12 in main (argc=1, argv=0xe00f62e0)
    at /opt/guayadeque/src/MainApp.cpp:36
```

I did start off by installing in my home folder. Later, I reinstalled it in /opt because I usually keep extra programs there.

I'll post the backtrace for the auto-quit once I manage to induce it again.




> Maybe you can tell me more specifically how to reproduce it ?


This is me attempting to be more clear about the label switching behavior.

I have five stations/streams: 1, 2, 3, 4, 5.
I have two labels: A, B

Stations by label:
A: 1, 2, 5
B: 3, 4, 5

In the *Genres* pane, I select _User Defined_. In the main area, I can see 1, 2, 3, 4, 5 listed.

In the *Labels* pane, I select _A_. The main area is blank.

In the *Labels* pane, I select _All_. All of the streams show up again. I right-click on each station then select _Edit Labels_, just to check. Stations 1 and 2 have box A checked. Stations 3 and 4 have box B checked. Station 5 has boxes A and B checked.

I go back to the *Labels* pane and select _B_. The main area goes blank.

I select _All_. All of the stations show up again.

I check each station's labels again. They're all labelled properly. I'm confused.




> I will add that the program remembers the status of the Follow player switchers.


Do you mean that the program is already supposed to remember the status or that you'll add that feature later? I'm sorry but I'm not sure what you meant.

----------


## anonbeat

> Yes! I agree! I have just tested it! Great work man!!!!
> I think the only thing that isn't completely clear is that setting out len to 0 disable the fade effect, try to set out len to 0 and in len to 5 for example, from the graphic it seems that the second song will start with a fade without overlap. Maybe it would be great if when out len is set to 0 the other parameters are disabled and the graphic view doesn't show any fade


Try the new one. Should be even more clear now and added what you said. When its 0 its clear that no fade effect takes action

Thanks

----------


## anonbeat

> I've updated to the latest revision of 977 of it all appears okay so far! Just waiting for the stop button to fade now, but not a massive priority! 
> 
> UPDATE: Nope, its still doing it, but less frequently. I will try and grab a traceback if and when it happens...I'm guessing its to do with certain music files, although most of mine are mp3's.


Can you try with latest revision again to check if this is still happening ?

Thanks

----------


## PenguinOfSteel

> Try the new one. Should be even more clear now and added what you said. When its 0 its clear that no fade effect takes action
> 
> Thanks


Love it! Now I'm testing it with silence detector active!


PS.
Have you read my other post in the previous page?
Thanks

----------


## theLegend

> Can you try with latest revision again to check if this is still happening ?
> 
> Thanks


I think the problem occurs is when I pause a song, then unpause it later and the song continues to the end, then gets stuck trying to play the next song in the playlist. 

I did the ./buildd option but how do I debug? Complete noob!

----------


## anonbeat

> Hi Anon I have a small bug (not related to crossfade) to report!
> 
> When I started guayadeque, the first song in the playlist reported the correct length... but both the length in the player and in panflute was set... the player report 00:00 if you see the screenshot attached, in panflute next to the title there is a [], inside these brackets I have set to display the track length.
> 
> Then I click play: the length in the player is update, the length in the playlist is set to 00:00 XD panflute time remain to 0:00 and the song length (between the brackets) is not updated
> 
> THE SCREENSHOOT refer to the situation after the playbutton has been clicked.


Can you try with latest revision and report result ?

thanks

----------


## PenguinOfSteel

> Can you try with latest revision and report result ?
> 
> thanks


Hi Anon! Now all seems to work! Thanks very much!!!!

----------


## PenguinOfSteel

> Hi Anon! Now all seems to work! Thanks very much!!!!


Mhhhh there are still some problems:
1. After playing correctly the first track, the second track in panflute display the track length of the previous
2. The play time is update slowly in panflute then in guayadeque

I'm working with fader active


EDIT: Another problem, After playing the second track, the album was finished, I have already queue another album, so when the fade angage, guayadeque display the info for the new song, while the playtime and play bar still display the second track progress. When Arrive at the end of the track length, guayadeque remain in "play status" but can't play the next song

EDIT2: again, after doule click on the new song while guayadeque was blocked (see Edit 1) it start play and display correct track length in the player and in panflute. In the playlist at the contrary, the first track display the length of the track that was played before the block.

----------


## PenguinOfSteel

Anon I think that all these problems are related to the fact the during the fade, there is confusion regarding the current track!
Maybe you have to "delay" in some way the update and notification of the new track change at the end of the fade of the previous track





> Mhhhh there are still some problems:
> 1. After playing correctly the first track, the second track in panflute display the track length of the previous
> 2. The play time is update slowly in panflute then in guayadeque
> 
> I'm working with fader active
> 
> 
> EDIT: Another problem, After playing the second track, the album was finished, I have already queue another album, so when the fade angage, guayadeque display the info for the new song, while the playtime and play bar still display the second track progress. When Arrive at the end of the track length, guayadeque remain in "play status" but can't play the next song
> 
> EDIT2: again, after doule click on the new song while guayadeque was blocked (see Edit 1) it start play and display correct track length in the player and in panflute. In the playlist at the contrary, the first track display the length of the track that was played before the block.

----------


## anonbeat

> I've updated my forum profile just now to show that I'm running Ubuntu. I was running Karmic when using the ppa but switched to svn after upgrading to Lucid.
> 
> 
> 
> I've run the player three times - got three freezes. Two of the backtraces were identical:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


The user defined radiostations labels should be fixed now in revision 982
I didnt noticed in my previous post that you were talking about user defined radios.

Also added to revision 983 that the lyrics and last.fm tabs follow player checkbox status are saved and restored.

BTW What do you do to get the freezes? just play radio tracks without playing anything else? I do the same here and no freeze

Thanks for your bug report.

----------


## theLegend

> Mhhhh there are still some problems:
> 1. After playing correctly the first track, the second track in panflute display the track length of the previous
> 2. The play time is update slowly in panflute then in guayadeque
> 
> I'm working with fader active
> 
> 
> EDIT: Another problem, After playing the second track, the album was finished, I have already queue another album, so when the fade angage, guayadeque display the info for the new song, while the playtime and play bar still display the second track progress. When Arrive at the end of the track length, guayadeque remain in "play status" but can't play the next song
> 
> EDIT2: again, after doule click on the new song while guayadeque was blocked (see Edit 1) it start play and display correct track length in the player and in panflute. In the playlist at the contrary, the first track display the length of the track that was played before the block.


I'm getting the same problem as the Penguin where it would get to the end of the track and not play the next one although it looks like GQ is ready to play the next one it just doesn't play (its not frozen or crashed) and double clicking the next song moves the playlist on and starts playing it again. Its what we british call giving it a kick up the bum to get moving!

I will update to the latest revision and let you know if it solves this issue. Thanks.

UPDATE: No, updating to 982 has made no difference to the above problem. Obviously its not a major issue because I can just double click on the next song, but it is a big inconvenience!  :Smile:

----------


## theLegend

This is my terminal output when playing Guayadeque and have paused the song of Cheryl Cole, then unpaused, let it play through to the end and it looks like its about to play the next song after fading out, but it just stops and doesn't play anything. Hope this helps!



```
13:16:41: Initialized locale ( en_GB )
13:16:41: Library Db Version 13
13:16:41: Library Paths: 
13:16:41: /media/sda3/Music/
13:16:41: 000002FB
13:16:41: Loading /media/sda3/Music/Cheryl Cole - 3 Words - Retail - 2009/02-cheryl_cole-parachute.mp3
13:16:41: Loading /media/sda3/Music/Charlotte Church/Tissues And Issues/11 Even God.mp3
13:16:41: Loading /media/sda3/Music/Lily Allen/Its Not Me - Its You/06 - Back To The Start.mp3
13:16:41: Loading /media/sda3/Music/Shayne Ward/Shayne Ward/12 - Next To Me .mp3
13:16:41: Loading /media/sda3/Music/Gwen Stefani/The Sweet Escape/06 - 4 In The Morning.mp3
13:16:42: OnMediaState: 2 0
13:16:42: StatusChanged( 2, 0, 0, 0 )
13:16:42: Updating the podcasts...
13:16:45: LoadMedia Cur: 0  0
13:16:45:  * * * * * * * * * * current stream list * * * * * * * * * *
13:16:45: [waiting] '02-cheryl_cole-parachute.mp3'
13:16:45:  * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
13:16:45: OnMediaTags...
13:16:45: OnMediaBitrate...
13:16:45: OnMediaLoaded Cur: 0 1
13:16:45: **************************************************************************************************************** MediaCtrl::Play
13:16:46: playing stream file:///media/sda3/Music/Cheryl Cole - 3 Words - Retail - 2009/02-cheryl_cole-parachute.mp3, play type 0, crossfade 3000000000
13:16:46: going to start playback for stream file:///media/sda3/Music/Cheryl Cole - 3 Words - Retail - 2009/02-cheryl_cole-parachute.mp3 (play type 0, crossfade 3000000000) -> FADING_IN | PLAYING
13:16:46:  * * * * * * * * * * current stream list * * * * * * * * * *
13:16:46: [waiting] '02-cheryl_cole-parachute.mp3'
13:16:46:  * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
13:16:46: got seek while no playing streams exist
13:16:46: OnMediaState: 4 0
13:16:46: OnMediaBitrate...
13:16:46: OnMediaBitrate...
13:16:46: OnMediaBitrate...
13:16:46: OnMediaBitrate...
13:16:46: OnMediaBitrate...
13:16:46: OnMediaBitrate...
13:16:46: OnMediaBitrate...
13:16:46: OnMediaBitrate...
13:16:46: OnMediaBitrate...
13:16:46: OnMediaBitrate...
13:16:46: OnMediaBitrate...
13:16:46: OnMediaBitrate...
13:16:46: StatusChanged( 0, 0, 0, 0 )
13:16:46: Updating the length
13:16:47: OnMediaPosition... 1069 - 220107  0
13:16:48: OnMediaPosition... 2107 - 220107  0
13:16:48: OnMediaBitrate...
13:16:49: OnMediaPosition... 3126 - 220107  0
13:16:50: OnMediaPosition... 4120 - 220107  0
13:16:51: OnMediaBitrate...
13:16:51: OnMediaPosition... 5127 - 220107  0
13:16:52: OnMediaPosition... 6135 - 220107  0
13:16:53: fading stream file:///media/sda3/Music/Cheryl Cole - 3 Words - Retail - 2009/02-cheryl_cole-parachute.mp3: [1.000000, 7366530336] to [0.000000, 8366530336]
13:16:53: OnMediaPosition... 7136 - 220107  0
13:16:54: OnMediaState: 3 0
13:16:54: StatusChanged( 1, 0, 0, 0 )
13:16:54: OnMediaPosition... 9639 - 220107  0
13:16:54: OnMediaPosition... 7529 - 220107  0
13:16:56: **************************************************************************************************************** MediaCtrl::Play
13:16:56: playing stream file:///media/sda3/Music/Cheryl Cole - 3 Words - Retail - 2009/02-cheryl_cole-parachute.mp3, play type 0, crossfade 3000000000
13:16:56: unpausing stream file:///media/sda3/Music/Cheryl Cole - 3 Words - Retail - 2009/02-cheryl_cole-parachute.mp3
13:16:56: fading stream file:///media/sda3/Music/Cheryl Cole - 3 Words - Retail - 2009/02-cheryl_cole-parachute.mp3: [0.000000, 7529281006] to [1.000000, 8529281006]
13:16:56: OnMediaState: 4 0
13:16:56: StatusChanged( 0, 0, 0, 0 )
13:16:57: OnMediaPosition... 8033 - 220107  0
13:16:58: OnMediaPosition... 9031 - 220107  0
13:16:59: OnMediaPosition... 10030 - 220107  0
13:16:59: OnMediaBitrate...
13:17:00: OnMediaBitrate...
13:17:00: OnMediaPosition... 11028 - 220107  0
13:17:00: OnMediaBitrate...
13:17:01: OnMediaBitrate...
13:17:01: OnMediaPosition... 12026 - 220107  0
13:17:02: OnMediaPosition... 13023 - 220107  0
13:17:02: OnMediaBitrate...
13:17:03: OnMediaPosition... 14021 - 220107  0
13:17:04: OnMediaPosition... 15019 - 220107  0
13:17:05: OnMediaPosition... 36906 - 220107  0
13:17:05: OnMediaPosition... 37105 - 220107  0
13:17:06: OnMediaPosition... 38103 - 220107  0
13:17:06: OnMediaBitrate...
13:17:06: OnMediaPosition... 60006 - 220107  0
13:17:07: OnMediaPosition... 81746 - 220107  0
13:17:07: OnMediaPosition... 103469 - 220107  0
13:17:07: OnMediaPosition... 125244 - 220107  0
13:17:07: OnMediaPosition... 146993 - 220107  0
13:17:07: OnMediaPosition... 168740 - 220107  0
13:17:08: OnMediaPosition... 190520 - 220107  0
13:17:08: OnMediaPosition... 191119 - 220107  0
13:17:09: OnMediaPosition... 212862 - 220107  0
13:17:09: OnMediaPosition... 213061 - 220107  0
13:17:10: OnMediaPosition... 214059 - 220107  0
13:17:11: OnMediaPosition... 215055 - 220107  0
13:17:12: OnMediaPosition... 216053 - 220107  0
13:17:12: OnNextTrackButtonClick Cur: 0  1
13:17:12: LoadMedia Cur: 0  0
13:17:12:  * * * * * * * * * * current stream list * * * * * * * * * *
13:17:12: [waiting] '11 Even God.mp3'
13:17:12: [playing] '02-cheryl_cole-parachute.mp3'
13:17:12:  * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
13:17:12: OnMediaLoaded Cur: 0 1
13:17:12: OnMediaLoaded... Push back the OnMediaLoaded event...
13:17:12: **************************************************************************************************************** MediaCtrl::Play
13:17:12: playing stream file:///media/sda3/Music/Charlotte Church/Tissues And Issues/11 Even God.mp3, play type 0, crossfade 3000000000
13:17:12: going to start playback for stream file:///media/sda3/Music/Charlotte Church/Tissues And Issues/11 Even God.mp3 (play type 0, crossfade 3000000000) -> FADING_IN | PLAYING
13:17:12:  * * * * * * * * * * current stream list * * * * * * * * * *
13:17:12: [waiting] '11 Even God.mp3'
13:17:12: [playing] '02-cheryl_cole-parachute.mp3'
13:17:12:  * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
13:17:12: fading stream file:///media/sda3/Music/Cheryl Cole - 3 Words - Retail - 2009/02-cheryl_cole-parachute.mp3: [1.000000, 216428188149] to [0.000000, 219428188149]
13:17:12: OnMediaTags...
13:17:12: OnMediaBitrate...
13:17:13: OnMediaPosition... 217145 - 220107  1
13:17:14: OnMediaPosition... 218144 - 220107  1
13:17:15: OnMediaPosition... 219143 - 220107  1
13:17:15:  * * * * * * * * * * current stream list * * * * * * * * * *
13:17:15: [waiting] '11 Even God.mp3'
13:17:15: [pending remove] '02-cheryl_cole-parachute.mp3'
13:17:15:  * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
13:17:15:  * * * * * * * * * * current stream list * * * * * * * * * *
13:17:15: [waiting] '11 Even God.mp3'
13:17:15:  * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
13:17:15:  * * * * * * * * * * current stream list * * * * * * * * * *
13:17:15: [waiting] '11 Even God.mp3'
13:17:15:  * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
13:17:15: OnMediaFadeOutFinished Cur: 0
13:17:16: not playing
13:17:16: not playing
13:17:16: not playing
```

----------


## anonbeat

> This is my terminal output when playing Guayadeque and have paused the song of Cheryl Cole, then unpaused, let it play through to the end and it looks like its about to play the next song after fading out, but it just stops and doesn't play anything. Hope this helps!
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 13:16:41: Initialized locale ( en_GB )
> 13:16:41: Library Db Version 13
> 13:16:41: Library Paths: 
> 13:16:41: /media/sda3/Music/
> ...


Could you please try with revision 984 and report results ?

Thanks a lot for your help you found a nice bug  :Smile:

----------


## PenguinOfSteel

> Could you please try with revision 984 and report results ?
> 
> Thanks a lot for your help you found a nice bug


Now works better!
all the info are updated correctly inside guayadeque!

The info in mpris and in guayadeque are updated at the same time that the second song start to fade in. Is this correct?

A small problem remain in mpris. The track length displayed by panflute is still the one of the previous track!

----------


## ivanovnegro

Quote:
 	 	 		 			 				 					Originally Posted by *ivanovnegro*  
_I was testing guayadeque now for a  long time. It's really the best player in the Linux World. And now with  crossfading I'm very happy, it's the thing that I missed in few players  for Ubuntu.
Guayadeque is very stable and FAST what is important for my large music  library.
But one thing, sometimes when I put Labels for Songs the current playing  song skips to the next one. By the side, to give Labels is awesome!!_




> Can you give me step by step procedure to reproduce it here? have you noticed that this happend to only a certain kind of file ? 
> 
> Right now put labels write tag information in the file. This will be optional in the near future.
> 
> Thanks for your help testing the program


Ok, when I listen to music in the playlist and I want to give a Label for one song, I think it happens only with wma-files, it skips when playing to the next song, with other files I haven't got problems. 
Another thing, when I put or change tag-information to the songs in the playlist not in the library the new informations don't change. I have to clear the playlist and put it again and than I can see the new tag-informations. I often listen to music putting with drag and drop the songs from nautilus in the playlist, not from the library. In the library the tagging works.
Now another problem with wma-files, when I change the id3tags of this files in the library or in the playlist it doesn't work well and then I can't listen to the tracks anymore, after the changes the wma-files are destructed. I don't know why.
One thing more:
When I put cover art to the tracks there is a one second interruption while playing, this also happens in the playlist, it changes the covers after the actual played song not in the moment and sometimes it doesn't work to change the covers again with wma-files.

----------


## theLegend

> Could you please try with revision 984 and report results ?
> 
> Thanks a lot for your help you found a nice bug


No I can't do that, because you've already released revision 985!  :Smile:  But its a pleasure to report that that bug has been exterminated! Excellent job Mr Anon. Keep it up and this will be the default player in 10.10!
I will continue to hunt bugs down in the meantime!  :Smile: 

UPDATE: I'm always speaking too soon! I'm not sure why, but its 'sticking' again. I will try to reproduce again and work out what is causing this annoying bug! Aarrghh!

----------


## PenguinOfSteel

> Now works better!
> all the info are updated correctly inside guayadeque!
> 
> The info in mpris and in guayadeque are updated at the same time that the second song start to fade in. Is this correct?
> 
> A small problem remain in mpris. The track length displayed by panflute is still the one of the previous track!


Hi Anon! Setting the out len to 0 (so disabling the fade) don't solve the problem of panflute display the current track but with the track length of the previous!

----------


## Pifilatakanemu

Hi anon,

I got two issues. 

1.

The smart-mode does not work any more. I checked the configuration, it's supposed to fill up the playlist but it doesn't. No idea why.


2.

Guayadeque stopped playing right now. I did not get any bt, so I post the last part of the terminal output.



```
[Thread 0xb2ad8b70 (LWP 27132) exited]
17:25:21: OnMediaPosition... 19025 - 175360  0
17:25:22: OnMediaPosition... 20031 - 175360  0
17:25:23: OnMediaPosition... 21095 - 175360  0
17:25:24: OnMediaPosition... 22099 - 175360  0
17:25:25: OnMediaPosition... 23110 - 175360  0
17:25:26: OnMediaPosition... 24108 - 175360  0
17:25:27: OnMediaPosition... 25107 - 175360  0
17:25:28: OnMediaPosition... 26104 - 175360  0
17:25:29: OnMediaPosition... 27121 - 175360  0
17:25:30: OnMediaPosition... 28145 - 175360  0
17:25:31: OnMediaPosition... 29018 - 175360  0
17:25:32: OnMediaPosition... 30093 - 175360  0
17:25:33: OnMediaPosition... 31158 - 175360  0
17:25:34: OnMediaPosition... 32036 - 175360  0
17:25:35: OnMediaPosition... 33085 - 175360  0
[Thread 0xabac3b70 (LWP 27133) exited]
17:25:36: OnMediaPosition... 34082 - 175360  0
17:25:37: OnMediaPosition... 35122 - 175360  0
17:25:38: OnMediaPosition... 36134 - 175360  0
17:25:39: OnMediaPosition... 37133 - 175360  0
17:25:40: OnMediaPosition... 38133 - 175360  0
17:25:41: OnMediaPosition... 39132 - 175360  0
17:25:42: OnMediaPosition... 40133 - 175360  0
17:25:43: OnMediaPosition... 41133 - 175360  0
17:25:44: OnMediaPosition... 42133 - 175360  0
17:25:45: OnMediaPosition... 43145 - 175360  0
17:25:46: OnMediaPosition... 44145 - 175360  0
17:25:47: OnMediaPosition... 45149 - 175360  0
17:25:48: OnMediaPosition... 46149 - 175360  0
17:25:49: OnMediaPosition... 47147 - 175360  0
17:25:50: OnMediaPosition... 48145 - 175360  0
17:25:51: OnMediaPosition... 49149 - 175360  0
17:25:52: OnMediaPosition... 50143 - 175360  0
17:25:53: OnMediaPosition... 51164 - 175360  0
17:25:54: OnMediaPosition... 52162 - 175360  0
17:25:55: OnMediaPosition... 53160 - 175360  0
17:25:56: OnMediaPosition... 54158 - 175360  0
17:25:57: OnMediaPosition... 55159 - 175360  0
17:25:58: OnMediaPosition... 56159 - 175360  0
guayadeque: Fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server :0.0.
[Thread 0xb22d3b70 (LWP 27106) exited]
[Thread 0xac2c4b70 (LWP 27007) exited]
[Thread 0xacac5b70 (LWP 27006) exited]
[Thread 0xad2c6b70 (LWP 27005) exited]
[Thread 0xadac7b70 (LWP 27004) exited]
[Thread 0xb32dcb70 (LWP 26999) exited]
[Thread 0xb749fb70 (LWP 26998) exited]
[Thread 0xb7e65b70 (LWP 26997) exited]
[Thread 0xa9abfb70 (LWP 27105) exited]

Program exited with code 01.
(gdb) bt
No stack.
(gdb)
```

----------


## anonbeat

> Hi Anon! Setting the out len to 0 (so disabling the fade) don't solve the problem of panflute display the current track but with the track length of the previous!


dont worry about that. Im not taking care of this at the moment. Its not as important as the other issue.

----------


## anonbeat

> No I can't do that, because you've already released revision 985!  But its a pleasure to report that that bug has been exterminated! Excellent job Mr Anon. Keep it up and this will be the default player in 10.10!
> I will continue to hunt bugs down in the meantime! 
> 
> UPDATE: I'm always speaking too soon! I'm not sure why, but its 'sticking' again. I will try to reproduce again and work out what is causing this annoying bug! Aarrghh!


Run it from console and send me the output of the console so I can track where the problem is comming from. No need to gdb unless its segfaulting.

Thanks

----------


## anonbeat

> Hi anon,
> 
> I got two issues. 
> 
> 1.
> 
> The smart-mode does not work any more. I checked the configuration, it's supposed to fill up the playlist but it doesn't. No idea why.
> 
> 
> ...


That is nothing related to the actual crossfading implementation problem. This looks like there was a XServer problem. Hard to figure out what.

Thanks

PD: Smart mode is working fine here.

----------


## Regenweald

Hi Anonbeat, has the methood of smart mode track selection changed in newer revisions ? It seems that it's now rotating most played songs rather than the wider selection that I was getting in earlier revisions. Thanks.

----------


## anonbeat

> Hi Anonbeat, has the methood of smart mode track selection changed in newer revisions ? It seems that it's now rotating most played songs rather than the wider selection that I was getting in earlier revisions. Thanks.


No. Smart mode should be exactly the same. The results for one track are always different everytime as random are applied too to avoid doing exactly the same all the times. Smart mode remembers the last 100 tracks and the last 20 artists and dont repeat them. If you dont have a huge library tends to repeat more as at the end if nothing is found it will not add anything and if the playlist gets empty and you have enabled add random tracks what you will get are just random tracks and in this situation only the filters you have set are taking into account.

Thanks for your help testing

----------


## Regenweald

> No. Smart mode should be exactly the same. The results for one track are always different everytime as random are applied too to avoid doing exactly the same all the times. Smart mode remembers the last 100 tracks and the last 20 artists and dont repeat them. If you dont have a huge library tends to repeat more as at the end if nothing is found it will not add anything and if the playlist gets empty and you have enabled add random tracks what you will get are just random tracks and in this situation only the filters you have set are taking into account.
> 
> Thanks for your help testing


Cool, thanks for the reply, my collection is about 48 gigs (not exactly small  :Smile: ) On another note, the new crossfading is working like a dream, I especially like the graphical representation. I'm on rev 975.

----------


## anonbeat

> Cool, thanks for the reply, my collection is about 48 gigs (not exactly small ) On another note, the new crossfading is working like a dream, I especially like the graphical representation. I'm on rev 975.


There have been a few changes now. Please update to latest revision and report about crossfading. If you do run it from console with for example 


```
./guayadeque | tee out.log
```

This way you can send me or post here the out.log

Thanks for your help

----------


## camaron1

Hola anonbeat, 

Thanks very much for introducing *composer* as optional filter in the library. I've got a small issue though. My current set-up is three boxes, *composer*, *albums*, *artists* (in this order). When I click on a particular composer the album box gets filtered as it should (it gives only the albums by that composer) but nothing happens in the artist box. If I click on an album nothing happens in the artist box either. If I change the order to *composer*, *artists*, *albums* and click on a particular composer nothing happens in the artists box but albums get filtered OK so it is obviously something to do with the *artist* box. I'm using the last built 987.

I do believe that Guayadeque is close to becoming the best player/organizer in linux, keep up the good work. Cheers.

----------


## theLegend

Everything appears to be working fine now at revision 985 with the crossfader, however I feel the preferences could be improved slightly. I've added an idea to the ideatorrent for other people's opinions. Its a very rough sketch scanned in(my GIMP skills are shocking!) and I'm sure it can be improved but I thought I'd start a brainstorming session.
I've attached the scanned image in case you can't be bothered to go to the ideas page.

----------


## PenguinOfSteel

I really love and support the schema designed above by theLegend!!!!

----------


## PenguinOfSteel

> dont worry about that. Im not taking care of this at the moment. Its not as important as the other issue.


Hi Anon! The problem seems completely solved with release 987!
Thanks very much man!

----------


## anonbeat

> Hi Anon! The problem seems completely solved with release 987!
> Thanks very much man!


Great!. Thanks for your help

Could you please enable crossfading and left it running as I described above capturing the console output to see if the playback get stopped somehow ?

Also be sure you are using revision 989 or later  :Smile: 

Thanks

----------


## PenguinOfSteel

> Great!. Thanks for your help
> 
> Could you please enable crossfading and left it running as I described above capturing the console output to see if the playback get stopped somehow ?
> 
> Also be sure you are using revision 989 or later 
> 
> Thanks


989?? Anon you release too many revision in an hour!  :Very Happy: DD
Ok I'm updating the svn and then I'll try.

I use buildd, so after installing I just have to launch guayadeque from the terminal? Something like

>> guayadeque >guay.log

----------


## anonbeat

> 989?? Anon you release too many revision in an hour! DD
> Ok I'm updating the svn and then I'll try.
> 
> I use buildd, so after installing I just have to launch guayadeque from the terminal? Something like
> 
> >> guayadeque >guay.log


Better use *guayadeque | tee out.log* as this way you can capture and see what is going on

Thanks

----------


## pickarooney

The legend's schema makes a lot of sense to me too. It would be fantastic if that image could be used as a background bitmap for it  :Very Happy:

----------


## anonbeat

If you are testing crossfading please update to latest revision 990 as I have fixed an issue I found caused only with variable bitrate tracks.

Also added the crossfader icon in the preferences.

Thanks

----------


## PenguinOfSteel

> Better use *guayadeque | tee out.log* as this way you can capture and see what is going on
> 
> Thanks


I have found a bug! The situation was:

With fader enable, I click pause because I need to talk to some collegues. The song I was playing was Nothing To Say.

When I click play to continue listening the song, guayadeque seems to fast forward the song (without playing it), then I press pause but the play time continue to increment

----------


## PenguinOfSteel

Hi Anon! I don't if it's the cause or a consequence but I have found the gnome output volume applet showing output disabled... pulseaudio stop working! After starting it the "fast forward" effect has been fixed! I think that the pulseaudio stop could be the cause!

----------


## anonbeat

> Hi Anon! I don't if it's the cause or a consequence but I have found the gnome output volume applet showing output disabled... pulseaudio stop working! After starting it the "fast forward" effect has been fixed! I think that the pulseaudio stop could be the cause!


Was you using the latest svn revision?

----------


## PenguinOfSteel

> Was you using the latest svn revision?


I was using 989, is it the latest?

----------


## anonbeat

> I was using 989, is it the latest?


Im afraid no  :Smile:

----------


## PenguinOfSteel

hahaha ok! I'm updating the version!

Anon I have a question, is it normal that if only 2 files are updated

U    src/MediaCtrl.cpp
U    src/MediaCtrl.h

When I ./bildd it rebuilds a lot of files?

----------


## anonbeat

> hahaha ok! I'm updating the version!
> 
> Anon I have a question, is it normal that if only 2 files are updated
> 
> U    src/MediaCtrl.cpp
> U    src/MediaCtrl.h
> 
> When I ./bildd it rebuilds a lot of files?


Yes because updates the revision in version.h and other files depends on this file and other fiels depends on that other files and so on.

----------


## PenguinOfSteel

Hi anon! The fade icon in preferences is a bit unclear to me! Am I viewing it right?

----------


## anonbeat

> Hi anon! The fade icon in preferences is a bit unclear to me! Am I viewing it right?


Yes its what I could came with  :Smile:  its a real crossfader but at this size its not 100% clear. Maybe some one can do it as a svg ?

This is the original

----------


## EveKnight75

> The user defined radiostations labels should be fixed now in revision 982
> I didnt noticed in my previous post that you were talking about user defined radios.
> 
> Also added to revision 983 that the lyrics and last.fm tabs follow player checkbox status are saved and restored.
> 
> BTW What do you do to get the freezes? just play radio tracks without playing anything else? I do the same here and no freeze
> 
> Thanks for your bug report.


I'm on revision 991. The label filtering has been fixed and the _Follow Player_ states are saved properly. This makes things so much easier for me. Thank you!

If I play just one radio stream and stick with it, nothing happens, even when *LastFM* and *Lyrics* are enabled. But I never tend to do that. What happens is that I listen to one stream for anywhere from 5 seconds to 15 minutes depending on if I like the music, then switch to a different stream. If I switch streams anywhere from 5 to 10 times, the player will either:

- Freeze if I'm running it under gdb
- Shut itself down if I'm running it normally

This is why I can't get a backtrace for the auto-quit. If I run it normally in a terminal, it will auto-quit at times with a segfault, but I can't get details on the segfault without gdb.

----------


## anonbeat

> I'm on revision 991. The label filtering has been fixed and the _Follow Player_ states are saved properly. This makes things so much easier for me. Thank you!
> 
> If I play just one radio stream and stick with it, nothing happens, even when *LastFM* and *Lyrics* are enabled. But I never tend to do that. What happens is that I listen to one stream for anywhere from 5 seconds to 15 minutes depending on if I like the music, then switch to a different stream. If I switch streams anywhere from 5 to 10 times, the player will either:
> 
> - Freeze if I'm running it under gdb
> - Shut itself down if I'm running it normally
> 
> This is why I can't get a backtrace for the auto-quit. If I run it normally in a terminal, it will auto-quit at times with a segfault, but I can't get details on the segfault without gdb.


Take in mind also that there are issues with mms radio streams in gstreamer. I tried here to reproduce the problem switching several times different radiostreams and couldnt get it to fail. Maybe its a mms related problem and not guayadeque itself.
Can you next time try to see what radiostation you were trying to tune ?

Thanks

----------


## pickarooney

I found (with last night's version) that if I clicked on the slider (to make a track skip to 30 seconds from teh end) the track would move forward but not to that point, just a little skip forward. Anyoen else see this?

----------


## EveKnight75

Every single stream is HTTP.

I've been trying to pinpoint if there's a specific station which tends to cause more shutdowns, but so far no luck. I'll try deleting one station at a time to see if it makes any difference.

----------


## anonbeat

> I found (with last night's version) that if I clicked on the slider (to make a track skip to 30 seconds from teh end) the track would move forward but not to that point, just a little skip forward. Anyoen else see this?


Not me but there have been so many changes latelly!!

----------


## theLegend

> Yes its what I could came with  its a real crossfader but at this size its not 100% clear. Maybe some one can do it as a svg ?


I've had a quick attempt at using inkscape and tried my hand at doing the crossfader icon so that it appears clearer, which I've attached to see what you think.

And while I'm here I encountered a problem with a particular track from Linkin Park, I've attached the output from my log so you can see if you can work out why it doesn't play at all.



```
16:41:45: Initialized locale ( en_GB )
16:41:45: Library Db Version 13
16:41:45: Library Paths: 
16:41:45: /media/sda3/Music/
16:41:45: 000002FB
16:41:45: Loading /media/sda3/Music/LinkinPark-Discography/Minutes to Midnight (Bonus Video Version/03 Leave Out All the Rest.m4p
16:41:45: Loading /media/sda3/Music/Kings Of Leon-Only By The Night/03  Kings Of Leon - Sex On Fire.mp3
16:41:45: Loading /media/sda3/Music/CREED/[2005] The Great Divide/04 - Justify.mp3
16:41:45: Loading /media/sda3/Music/The Rasmus/Dead Letters/02 In The Shadows.m4a
16:41:45: SetCurrentTrack: 0
16:41:46: OnMediaState: 2 0
16:41:46: StatusChanged( 2, 0, 0, 0 )
16:41:46: Updating the podcasts...
16:41:50: SetCurrentTrack: 0
16:41:50: LoadMedia Cur: 0  0
16:41:50:  * * * * * * * * * * current stream list * * * * * * * * * *
16:41:50: [waiting] '03 Leave Out All the Rest.m4p'
16:41:50:  * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
16:41:50: OnMediaTags...
16:41:52: LoadMedia Cur: 0  0
16:41:52:  * * * * * * * * * * current stream list * * * * * * * * * *
16:41:52: [waiting] '03 Leave Out All the Rest.m4p'
16:41:52: [prerolling] '03 Leave Out All the Rest.m4p'
16:41:52:  * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
16:41:52: OnMediaTags...
16:42:01: LoadMedia Cur: 0  0
16:42:01:  * * * * * * * * * * current stream list * * * * * * * * * *
16:42:01: [waiting] '03 Leave Out All the Rest.m4p'
16:42:01: [prerolling] '03 Leave Out All the Rest.m4p'
16:42:01: [prerolling] '03 Leave Out All the Rest.m4p'
16:42:01:  * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
16:42:01: OnMediaTags...
16:42:02: OnNextTrackButtonClick Cur: 0  0
16:42:02: SetCurrentTrack: 0
16:42:02: Next Track when not playing..
16:42:02: OnMediaState: 2 0
16:42:04: LoadMedia Cur: 0  0
16:42:04:  * * * * * * * * * * current stream list * * * * * * * * * *
16:42:04: [waiting] '03  Kings Of Leon - Sex On Fire.mp3'
16:42:04: [prerolling] '03 Leave Out All the Rest.m4p'
16:42:04: [prerolling] '03 Leave Out All the Rest.m4p'
16:42:04: [prerolling] '03 Leave Out All the Rest.m4p'
16:42:04:  * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
16:42:04: OnMediaTags...
16:42:04: OnMediaTags...
16:42:04: OnMediaBitrate...
16:42:04: OnMediaLoaded Cur: 0 1
16:42:04: **************************************************************************************************************** MediaCtrl::Play
16:42:04: playing stream file:///media/sda3/Music/Kings Of Leon-Only By The Night/03  Kings Of Leon - Sex On Fire.mp3, play type 0, crossfade 3000000000
16:42:04: going to start playback for stream file:///media/sda3/Music/Kings Of Leon-Only By The Night/03  Kings Of Leon - Sex On Fire.mp3 (play type 0, crossfade 3000000000) -> FADING_IN | PLAYING
16:42:04:  * * * * * * * * * * current stream list * * * * * * * * * *
16:42:04: [waiting] '03  Kings Of Leon - Sex On Fire.mp3'
16:42:04: [prerolling] '03 Leave Out All the Rest.m4p'
16:42:04: [prerolling] '03 Leave Out All the Rest.m4p'
16:42:04: [prerolling] '03 Leave Out All the Rest.m4p'
16:42:04:  * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
16:42:04:  * * * * * * * * * * current stream list * * * * * * * * * *
16:42:04: [playing] '03  Kings Of Leon - Sex On Fire.mp3'
16:42:04: [pending remove] '03 Leave Out All the Rest.m4p'
16:42:04: [pending remove] '03 Leave Out All the Rest.m4p'
16:42:04: [pending remove] '03 Leave Out All the Rest.m4p'
16:42:04:  * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
16:42:04:  * * * * * * * * * * current stream list * * * * * * * * * *
16:42:04: [playing] '03  Kings Of Leon - Sex On Fire.mp3'
16:42:04:  * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
16:42:04:  * * * * * * * * * * current stream list * * * * * * * * * *
16:42:04: [playing] '03  Kings Of Leon - Sex On Fire.mp3'
16:42:04:  * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
16:42:04:  * * * * * * * * * * current stream list * * * * * * * * * *
16:42:04: [playing] '03  Kings Of Leon - Sex On Fire.mp3'
16:42:04:  * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
16:42:04:  * * * * * * * * * * current stream list * * * * * * * * * *
16:42:04: [playing] '03  Kings Of Leon - Sex On Fire.mp3'
16:42:04:  * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
16:42:04: OnMediaState: 4 0
16:42:04: OnMediaBitrate...
16:42:04: StatusChanged( 0, 0, 0, 0 )
16:42:05: Now the new track started playing
16:42:06: OnMediaPosition... 1155 - 206001  0
16:42:07: OnMediaPosition... 2174 - 206001  0
16:42:08: OnMediaPosition... 3201 - 206001  0
16:42:09: OnMediaPosition... 4196 - 206001  0
16:42:09: OnMediaPosition... 5002 - 206001  0
16:42:10: OnMediaPosition... 6009 - 206001  0
16:42:11: OnMediaPosition... 7010 - 206001  0
16:42:12: OnMediaPosition... 8008 - 206001  0
16:42:13: OnMediaPosition... 9006 - 206001  0
16:42:14: OnMediaPosition... 10003 - 206001  0
16:42:15: OnMediaPosition... 11001 - 206001  0
16:42:16: OnMediaPosition... 12000 - 206001  0
16:42:18: OnMediaPosition... 13197 - 206001  0
16:42:19: OnMediaPosition... 14195 - 206001  0
16:42:19: OnStopButtonClick Cur: 0
16:42:19: fading stream file:///media/sda3/Music/Kings Of Leon-Only By The Night/03  Kings Of Leon - Sex On Fire.mp3: [1.000000, 14759183120] to [0.000000, 15759183120]
16:42:19: OnMediaState: 2 0
16:42:19: StatusChanged( 2, 0, 0, 0 )
16:42:19: OnMediaPosition... 52 - 206001  0
```

Cheers thank you.

----------


## anonbeat

> I've had a quick attempt at using inkscape and tried my hand at doing the crossfader icon so that it appears clearer, which I've attached to see what you think.
> 
> And while I'm here I encountered a problem with a particular track from Linkin Park, I've attached the output from my log so you can see if you can work out why it doesn't play at all.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 16:41:45: Initialized locale ( en_GB )
> 16:41:45: Library Db Version 13
> ...


What was the problem? Looks like you pressed the stop button and it stopped. Before this you tried to play a m4p file and seems it could reproduce it. What happened I guess is that it gave an error and was not reported to main gui.

----------


## _Smiler_

Hi anon,

First can I just say I'm in love with guayadeque! Thanks for putting so much work into it. I just have two questions:
Are you able to integrate lastfm streaming and a "love track" button?
Is there a plugin for pidgin to have your current track as your status? Or, is there a plugin for any IM client because I'd definitely consider switching if the client was multi protocol  :Very Happy:  Now, those two things plus the current player would just...oh I don't know, I'd rant for days about how great your player is.

As for testing, I've run into no bugs whatsoever and love ALL of the current features. It's such an exciting player to experience because every once in a while it will surprise me with yet another nifty feature that we all know we don't really need but so so sooooo love.... :LOL:  

Edit: I've noticed a tiiiny GUI thing: I'm not sure how to describe it so I'll post an image. When I click on it as if to use the scrollbar though, it works as it should and seems to be just one scrollbar as opposed to the two scrollbars that are shown. Just thought I'd bother you with that pedantic one...

----------


## theLegend

> What was the problem? Looks like you pressed the stop button and it stopped. Before this you tried to play a m4p file and seems it could reproduce it. What happened I guess is that it gave an error and was not reported to main gui.


Ah yes a small oversight on my part! I didn't think I had any m4p files on my computer, but as you quite rightly pointed out that is what it was. Maybe you could get gstreamer to play it! lol. Cheers Mr Anonbeat, keep up the bloody good work, and sorry to 'bug' you! 

P.S. Is that svg file any good for you?

P.P.S 28 revisions in less than a week! That's pretty good going! Phew!

----------


## anonbeat

> Hi anon,
> 
> First can I just say I'm in love with guayadeque! Thanks for putting so much work into it. I just have two questions:
> Are you able to integrate lastfm streaming and a "love track" button?
> Is there a plugin for pidgin to have your current track as your status? Or, is there a plugin for any IM client because I'd definitely consider switching if the client was multi protocol  Now, those two things plus the current player would just...oh I don't know, I'd rant for days about how great your player is.
> 
> As for testing, I've run into no bugs whatsoever and love ALL of the current features. It's such an exciting player to experience because every once in a while it will surprise me with yet another nifty feature that we all know we don't really need but so so sooooo love.... 
> 
> Edit: I've noticed a tiiiny GUI thing: I'm not sure how to describe it so I'll post an image. When I click on it as if to use the scrollbar though, it works as it should and seems to be just one scrollbar as opposed to the two scrollbars that are shown. Just thought I'd bother you with that pedantic one...


This looks like a redraw problem. If the problem persists after restart the app try reseting the layout enabling in Preferences -> General -> Load default layout

The last.fm features have already been requested many times and even I think there are an Idea in the idea torrent so try to vote for it.

Thanks for your comments and help testing it

Just remembered that there is a plugin for emesene

----------


## AnneTanne

I found out about this Music Player while surfing the web looking for information about hiking on the Canarian Islands, and really had to try out a player that was named after a 'Barranco' on Gran Canaria.
It immediately gave me the most pleasant surprising of discovering two versions of a polyphonic work I didn't know I had in my collection, so within a few hours it is very well on it's way to become my favorite music player....

Are there any ideas about implementing an integration with Magnatune (and Jamendo)?  If so, I won't hesitate long to stick with this player...

----------


## anonbeat

> I found out about this Music Player while surfing the web looking for information about hiking on the Canarian Islands, and really had to try out a player that was named after a 'Barranco' on Gran Canaria.
> It immediately gave me the most pleasant surprising of discovering two versions of a polyphonic work I didn't know I had in my collection, so within a few hours it is very well on it's way to become my favorite music player....
> 
> Are there any ideas about implementing an integration with Magnatune (and Jamendo)?  If so, I won't hesitate long to stick with this player...


Yes I plan to add both of them. Im glad that you like it. Welcome our team and thanks for help testing it.

----------


## anonbeat

> Ah yes a small oversight on my part! I didn't think I had any m4p files on my computer, but as you quite rightly pointed out that is what it was. Maybe you could get gstreamer to play it! lol. Cheers Mr Anonbeat, keep up the bloody good work, and sorry to 'bug' you! 
> 
> P.S. Is that svg file any good for you?
> 
> P.P.S 28 revisions in less than a week! That's pretty good going! Phew!


I tried and was better but not very clear yet. I guess the problem is that its a huge thing for so litle space. Guess maybe can come with other idea for a crossfader icon.

BTW noticed the stop fadeout.

Thanks for your effor

----------


## AnneTanne

I'm trying to create some dynamic playlists, and that really is not a problem, except for one.
It's a very simple one: 'Composer contains Bach' (or something like that, can't edit it anymore), but whenever I click on the name of that list, the application just crashes...

(I also noticed that a layout that I saved previous to the crash just disappeared.)

Edit: and yet another playlist-problem
Setting up a playlist 'playcount equals 0', I get a nice list.
Adding criterium 'label does not contain 'kerstmis', I get an empty playlist, although the majority of the items in my library don't have the label 'kerstmis'.
(tried to add a criterium based on an album-name, and that did work out well).

----------


## theLegend

> I tried and was better but not very clear yet. I guess the problem is that its a huge thing for so litle space. Guess maybe can come with other idea for a crossfader icon.
> 
> BTW noticed the stop fadeout.
> 
> Thanks for your effor


No problems...I will see if I can improve my Inkscape skills and try my hand at icon design...maybe I'll just draw it by hand and scan it in! lol Watch this space!

----------


## anonbeat

> I'm trying to create some dynamic playlists, and that really is not a problem, except for one.
> It's a very simple one: 'Composer contains Bach' (or something like that, can't edit it anymore), but whenever I click on the name of that list, the application just crashes...
> 
> (I also noticed that a layout that I saved previous to the crash just disappeared.)
> 
> Edit: and yet another playlist-problem
> Setting up a playlist 'playcount equals 0', I get a nice list.
> Adding criterium 'label does not contain 'kerstmis', I get an empty playlist, although the majority of the items in my library don't have the label 'kerstmis'.
> (tried to add a criterium based on an album-name, and that did work out well).


The composer problem should be fixed in svn now. The label search do the search within the files with label set. If I find a way to solve this I will add it.

Thanks for your bug reports.

----------


## AnneTanne

> The composer problem should be fixed in svn now.


I guess I have the latest svn now, since I only build the app a few hour ago... Or has it changed already?




> The label search do the search within the files with label set.


Do I understand correct, that when I set a rule with a label, it only searches within the albums/tracks that have a label? 
OK, so I guess I should give everything the label 'none', and then trying again...

Btw: As soon as I have figured out how to work with poedit, I'll try to provide you with a Dutch translation...

----------


## anonbeat

> I guess I have the latest svn now, since I only build the app a few hour ago... Or has it changed already?
> 
> 
> 
> Do I understand correct, that when I set a rule with a label, it only searches within the albums/tracks that have a label? 
> OK, so I guess I should give everything the label 'none', and then trying again...
> 
> Btw: As soon as I have figured out how to work with poedit, I'll try to provide you with a Dutch translation...


Thanks it is welcome. If you need any help let me know.

Changed in svn to fix the issue with composers and dynamic playlists.

Its not a good idea to do a massive change adding label none to all tracks as labels are stored into audio files when possible ( I will make this optional soon).

----------


## AnneTanne

And a strange thing happened after having applied the label 'none' to all tracks in my library (reason: see my previous post).
I wanted to go back to the 'playlists' tab, and while clicking on the tab, Guayadeque crashed (i.e. greyed out and stopped playing, and stayed greyed out forever). But only moments later, _Firefox greyed out too_, although my browser resumed working after 10 sec.
I had to kill Guayadeque, FF wasn't a problem afterwards.

----------


## anonbeat

> And a strange thing happened after having applied the label 'none' to all tracks in my library (reason: see my previous post).
> I wanted to go back to the 'playlists' tab, and while clicking on the tab, Guayadeque crashed (i.e. greyed out and stopped playing, and stayed greyed out forever). But only moments later, _Firefox greyed out too_, although my browser resumed working after 10 sec.
> I had to kill Guayadeque, FF wasn't a problem afterwards.


What I think it happend was that the system got bussy adding the tags to all that files.
Can you tell me why do you need the label none ?

----------


## AnneTanne

> Can you tell me why do you need the label none ?


Like I said in a previous post
"Do I understand correct, that when I set a rule with a label, it only searches within the albums/tracks that have a label?
OK, so I guess I should give everything the label 'none', and then trying again..."

(At least, applying that label solved the problem I mentioned before)

Afterwards I updated svn, and indeed, my 'Bach' playlist is working now, no crashing anymore...
Thanks a lot.

----------


## AnneTanne

It may seem totally irrelevant, but after having added a label to all of my tracks _at once_, I discovered that those tracks that previously already had a label, had lost it.

I mean: while adding a label to a group of tracks, when some (but not all) of those tracks already have another label, the 'already labeled' tracks loose their older labels.

Looking at the way the labeling screen works, that's not so strange, since the labels to apply have to be checked. If some (but not all) of the selected tracks already have a label, that label will be 'unchecked' unvoluntarily while applying another label to the larger group...

----------


## anonbeat

> It may seem totally irrelevant, but after having added a label to all of my tracks _at once_, I discovered that those tracks that previously already had a label, had lost it.
> 
> I mean: while adding a label to a group of tracks, when some (but not all) of those tracks already have another label, the 'already labeled' tracks loose their older labels.
> 
> Looking at the way the labeling screen works, that's not so strange, since the labels to apply have to be checked. If some (but not all) of the selected tracks already have a label, that label will be 'unchecked' unvoluntarily while applying another label to the larger group...


I will try to make better the label editor adding 3 state checkboxes so u can see more easily previous label selections.

Thanks for finding so much issues  :Smile:

----------


## bjorkiii

How can i uninstall this its not playing mp3 but will play flac files maybe if i uninstall it and build it again it might work  :Mad:

----------


## anonbeat

> How can i uninstall this its not playing mp3 but will play flac files maybe if i uninstall it and build it again it might work


If its not playing mp3 files is because you are missing the gstreamer mad plugin. Im not sure now if its into the gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad or gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly so try installing this two packages and try again.

Thanks

----------


## AnneTanne

I'm not really made of the geeky stuff, but I hope I can contribute to the testing of this player, just by being 'un-geeky'.  At least, I'm convinced Anonbeat wants his player to be usable for 'everyone', not only for the more technical Linux-users.

So I can imagine the issues I bring up may seem irrelevant, but to people who just want something that works out of the box, they probably aren't.

OK, that were my excuses for hanging around here, hope you all don't mind the sometimes silly things I bring up...

For now it's the lay-outs... It's fantastic the player is so easy to customize, but it would be great if the dimensions of a lay-out were saved too. 
I explain: I have an extended layout, more or less the default lay-out of the player, and a very simple one, that only consists of the 'player' itself (basic info about the track, and the buttons).
Of course that lay-out fits in a rather small window, whereas I need a much bigger one for the default lay-out. But when I switch from 'default' to 'simple', I get the player in the same large window as before.
It would be nice if - eventually only for this 'mini-player' - the window was automatically resized to smaller dimensions, that easily fits in the corner of my screen.

----------


## bjorkiii

:Guitar:  Thanks Anon installed those 2 plugins and now its all going lovely thanks very much.

----------


## anonbeat

> I'm not really made of the geeky stuff, but I hope I can contribute to the testing of this player, just by being 'un-geeky'.  At least, I'm convinced Anonbeat wants his player to be usable for 'everyone', not only for the more technical Linux-users.
> 
> So I can imagine the issues I bring up may seem irrelevant, but to people who just want something that works out of the box, they probably aren't.
> 
> OK, that were my excuses for hanging around here, hope you all don't mind the sometimes silly things I bring up...
> 
> For now it's the lay-outs... It's fantastic the player is so easy to customize, but it would be great if the dimensions of a lay-out were saved too. 
> I explain: I have an extended layout, more or less the default lay-out of the player, and a very simple one, that only consists of the 'player' itself (basic info about the track, and the buttons).
> Of course that lay-out fits in a rather small window, whereas I need a much bigger one for the default lay-out. But when I switch from 'default' to 'simple', I get the player in the same large window as before.
> It would be nice if - eventually only for this 'mini-player' - the window was automatically resized to smaller dimensions, that easily fits in the corner of my screen.


That have been mentioned already and I will try to come to it. RIght now im focused in testing the crossfader feature

We are all here to try to contribute and help. And I dont think there are silly questions. 

Thanks for your help

----------


## anonbeat

I have updated the ppa. Now in the ppa version have crossfader aswell so everybody can test it.

Thank you very much for your help testing it

----------


## theLegend

I'm really loving the Covergloobus that you can get now on lucid, but there's just one drawback. You can't have it work with Guayadaque!  :Sad:  I suggest we ask the Covergloobus developers to include it in future versions. Or maybe Mr Anonbeat can change Guayadeque so that it can fool Lucid into thinking its RhythmBox or Exaile or to one that it currently supports!  :Smile:

----------


## anonbeat

> I'm really loving the Covergloobus that you can get now on lucid, but there's just one drawback. You can't have it work with Guayadaque!  I suggest we ask the Covergloobus developers to include it in future versions. Or maybe Mr Anonbeat can change Guayadeque so that it can fool Lucid into thinking its RhythmBox or Exaile or to one that it currently supports!


How is going the crossfader testing? stopped on you again? tried the stop fade out ?

----------


## theLegend

> How is going the crossfader testing? stopped on you again? tried the stop fade out ?


Yeah the crossfading appears to work flawlessly now and did notice the stop button now fades out too. Excellent job and fixed in hardly any time at all. If I do come across any 'stickies' I'll try and debug and let you know. But the crossfading is an excellent feature that is so sadly lacking in other music players on linux.  :Cool:  :Smile: 

Just a quick note to say however that if it could be improved it would be to include in the preferences how each user would like the player controls to behave when fading out/in (see my roughly drawn sketch to see what I mean)

But keep developing an already brilliant music player!

----------


## IndoMK

I'd like to help test, but I'm very new to Ubuntu and don't know how to install - as it does not appear in the Software Center or Synaptic Package Manager.  How do I go about downloading and installing?

----------


## anonbeat

> I'd like to help test, but I'm very new to Ubuntu and don't know how to install - as it does not appear in the Software Center or Synaptic Package Manager.  How do I go about downloading and installing?


your fastes way is install from my ubuntu repository. To do so just use


```
add-apt-repository ppa:anonbeat/guayadeque
sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get install guayadeque-svn
```

Then the program must appear in the Applications -> Multimedia section

Thanks for your interest in guayadeque

----------


## dranach

Hi Anon,

I just recently updated to v0.2.6 - rev0993.
The problem with the import of playlists is still there, i.e. only 19 of the 31 songs get imported.

But I came up with another (minor) issue.
I tried to export for testing purposes some songs to a playlist, but guayadeque didn't create a playlist file. That is, until I decided to manually add the extension (.m3u) to the filename in the save-box.
Perhaps it would be a nice feature to save playlists to a default fileformat, let's say 'm3u' (or any other)?

Greets,

----------


## IndoMK

Thanks!  It installed with zero problems, imported my 6,000 some track library quickly, and I *love* the browser view!  

Couple things I've noticed so far, quite a few of my albums are showing up as genre "Unknown".  Is that a problem with my tags, or with the player?  I know those albums have the genre information in the tags.  And also, sometimes an album is split.  For example, I have a 3 disc set of the opera Carmen.  Some of the tracks appear in "Carmen - Disc 1" (or 'Disc 2' or 'Disc 3), and some of the tracks appear in "Carmen I" (or 'Carmen II' or 'Carmen III').  I used to have the albums named as the latter, and then a few months ago renamed them to the former.  They show up correctly in other music players I've tried (Exaile, Rhythmbox, Banshee).

Those minor 'puzzlements' aside, thanks for making a great player!  I'm pretty sure it's going to become my favorite Linux music player.  :Smile:

----------


## anonbeat

> Hi Anon,
> 
> I just recently updated to v0.2.6 - rev0993.
> The problem with the import of playlists is still there, i.e. only 19 of the 31 songs get imported.
> 
> But I came up with another (minor) issue.
> I tried to export for testing purposes some songs to a playlist, but guayadeque didn't create a playlist file. That is, until I decided to manually add the extension (.m3u) to the filename in the save-box.
> Perhaps it would be a nice feature to save playlists to a default fileformat, let's say 'm3u' (or any other)?
> 
> Greets,


You need to specify the file format you want to be saved to. Guayadeque supports pls, m3u, xspf and asx playlist formats.

But you are right. If no extension is given it should add one and the default should be m3u. I will add this asap.

Thanks for your bug report.

btw I emailed you about the playlist import problem.

----------


## anonbeat

> Thanks!  It installed with zero problems, imported my 6,000 some track library quickly, and I *love* the browser view!  
> 
> Couple things I've noticed so far, quite a few of my albums are showing up as genre "Unknown".  Is that a problem with my tags, or with the player?  I know those albums have the genre information in the tags.  And also, sometimes an album is split.  For example, I have a 3 disc set of the opera Carmen.  Some of the tracks appear in "Carmen - Disc 1" (or 'Disc 2' or 'Disc 3), and some of the tracks appear in "Carmen I" (or 'Carmen II' or 'Carmen III').  I used to have the albums named as the latter, and then a few months ago renamed them to the former.  They show up correctly in other music players I've tried (Exaile, Rhythmbox, Banshee).
> 
> Those minor 'puzzlements' aside, thanks for making a great player!  I'm pretty sure it's going to become my favorite Linux music player.


For the unknown genre the most probably problem is the files have id3v2.3 tag format and taglib dont read them quite well. You can convert the tags to v2.4. You can get info about how to solve it in the 1st post of this thread.
Guayadeque creates a different album if the files are in a different directory even if the name is the same. THis is why you get different albums.
If the files have the problem I explained above the title will be the filename and the album the dir name. Please verify this and tell em if something is wrong.

Thank you for your help

----------


## Pifilatakanemu

> PD: Smart mode is working fine here.



It still does not work in my case. I changed the numbers in the configuration but it did not have any effect. I'm connected to last.fm so this can't be the problem. 

Any further suggestions?

Thanks.

----------


## anonbeat

> It still does not work in my case. I changed the numbers in the configuration but it did not have any effect. I'm connected to last.fm so this can't be the problem. 
> 
> Any further suggestions?
> 
> Thanks.


What do you have in the allor or deny filters?

----------


## anonbeat

> Quote:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					Originally Posted by *ivanovnegro*  
> _I was testing guayadeque now for a  long time. It's really the best player in the Linux World. And now with  crossfading I'm very happy, it's the thing that I missed in few players  for Ubuntu.
> Guayadeque is very stable and FAST what is important for my large music  library.
> But one thing, sometimes when I put Labels for Songs the current playing  song skips to the next one. By the side, to give Labels is awesome!!_
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, when I listen to music in the playlist and I want to give a Label for one song, I think it happens only with wma-files, it skips when playing to the next song, with other files I haven't got problems. 
> ...


Just fixed the bug when editing tracks from the playlist. Still need to take a look at the wma file editing.

Thank you very much for your bug reports

----------


## rotwang888

I'm still having problems with some ogg files never stopping once paused (I have to close the program to stop playback), and I noticed an issue playing an ogg I haven't had before.  I could not advance the track at all, or jump to a point in the middle, either with the scroll wheel or the seek bar.  Any time I tried I got 

```
unable to adjust base time as position query failed
```

 in the terminal. The same track advanced fine in audacious and vlc.  Once the track had played through completely I could advance or rewind it, but the sound would stutter a bit.
  I love that now in the preferences for crossfade when the out length is at zero the other values are greyed out.  It's now much more clear that it's disabled.  There is a little typo, though.  It says "fot gapless" instead of "for gapless".
 I finally installed Guayadeque on my netbook (after realizing I didn't have gcc-c++ installed), and so far so good!  They layout isn't that bad on the tiny screen, and it's pretty quick.
 Also, it seems like somebody else may have had this issue a while back, but I just noticed that my last.fm icon is showing as grey but the tracks are scrobbling fine.

----------


## Pifilatakanemu

> What do you have in the allor or deny filters?



Ok, you won!

I had "Recently added files".

Thanks for the hint, it's working alright now.

----------


## dranach

> You need to specify the file format you want to be saved to. Guayadeque supports pls, m3u, xspf and asx playlist formats.
> 
> But you are right. If no extension is given it should add one and the default should be m3u. I will add this asap.
> 
> Thanks for your bug report.
> 
> btw I emailed you about the playlist import problem.


I solved the issue of the import of the playlist. Indeed I had to update the library in the source first, before generating the playlists.
When importing into guayadeque, all songs were accounted for, this time.
By batch-editing playlist per playlist, I was able to import all the ratings from my former player. Great!

Thanks for your advice!

Cheers

----------


## nothingspecial

Testing on 10.04 Xubuntu.

Perfect  :Smile: 

Screenshot.jpg

----------


## BoredOutOfMyMind

anonbeat, I am getting gstreamer errors.  Seems one station streams perfectly and another is seeking buffers.   Any thought on how to allocate more memory to ease the buffers.   The same streams play with flash in FF, but will not load in Guayadeque-  I would rather use this player. 

Thanks for your most excellent work!

----------


## AnneTanne

While randomly listening to my music-collection, I was suddenly (and at first not happily) surprised by the cross-fading by Guadeque.
First came a song by a Belgian folky singer-songwriter, followed by a work of J.S. Bach on cembalo. And as you now, cembalo has a very typical sound with little or no volume-modulation. So the start of that cembalo work while the previous song hadn't ended already, sounded rather harsh...
But it was again a surprise how easy the cross-fading can be modyfied.  Works astoundingly well.

A thing I liked in Amarok, was the ability to 'stop after playing this track' - which I always used when I knew I would be logging off in the next five minutes: I don't like to switch my music of in the middle of a track, and don't always like to have to wait to log of until a track has ended.
But that's only a minor annoyance...

----------


## rotwang888

> A thing I liked in Amarok, was the ability to 'stop after playing this track'


This has been proposed on the idea torrent page.  You could sign up and vote for it  here.  And thank you for the first use of the world cembalo in this thread.  Here in 'merica we say harpsichord.  :Smile:

----------


## ivanovnegro

Now I have a question. I need a suggestion for the crossfader function, I meen how to define it to have the best results. After few revisions I had the crossfade function off and now I cannot find a balance which I like. I need only an example how you guys here use the crossfader.
Thanks.

----------


## kruykaze

I noticed on 2 different computers that with crossfading enabled, pausing and later unpausing causes the player to go heywire.skipping through the tracks.Can anyone confirm?

----------


## anonbeat

> I'm still having problems with some ogg files never stopping once paused (I have to close the program to stop playback), and I noticed an issue playing an ogg I haven't had before.  I could not advance the track at all, or jump to a point in the middle, either with the scroll wheel or the seek bar.  Any time I tried I got 
> 
> ```
> unable to adjust base time as position query failed
> ```
> 
>  in the terminal. The same track advanced fine in audacious and vlc.  Once the track had played through completely I could advance or rewind it, but the sound would stutter a bit.
>   I love that now in the preferences for crossfade when the out length is at zero the other values are greyed out.  It's now much more clear that it's disabled.  There is a little typo, though.  It says "fot gapless" instead of "for gapless".
>  I finally installed Guayadeque on my netbook (after realizing I didn't have gcc-c++ installed), and so far so good!  They layout isn't that bad on the tiny screen, and it's pretty quick.
>  Also, it seems like somebody else may have had this issue a while back, but I just noticed that my last.fm icon is showing as grey but the tracks are scrobbling fine.


Just checked with some ogg files here and all works fine. I started from it and switched them without any problem and I can move the position bar with them.

----------


## ivanovnegro

In the 90s revisions I noticed when I pause a track and it stills on pause before listen again to music with guayadeque my cpu uses very much memory, like 90 % or more, but only in the pause position.

----------


## anonbeat

> Now I have a question. I need a suggestion for the crossfader function, I meen how to define it to have the best results. After few revisions I had the crossfade function off and now I cannot find a balance which I like. I need only an example how you guys here use the crossfader.
> Thanks.


I dont think there is 'best' restult. I noticed doing the testings that for some tracks the best results comes with large fade outs and for other its better short ones. Right now I have it 

Fade Out: 5
Fade In : 1
Fade Init Volume : 8
Fade Starts at : 6




> In the 90s revisions I noticed when I pause a track and it stills on pause before listen again to music with guayadeque my cpu uses very much memory, like 90 % or more, but only in the pause position.


Here its not happening something like you says. Can you run it from console and post what its said there? maybe its happening some errors.

----------


## anonbeat

> I noticed on 2 different computers that with crossfading enabled, pausing and later unpausing causes the player to go heywire.skipping through the tracks.Can anyone confirm?


Its not happening here. Can you run it from console and post what its writter on it ?

Thanks

----------


## roubman

can it allow mp3 downloads?

----------


## anonbeat

> can it allow mp3 downloads?


nope at this moment. Its planned add jamendo and magnatune support in the near future

Thanks for your interest

----------


## ivanovnegro

[QUOTE=anonbeat;9269936]I dont think there is 'best' restult. I noticed doing the testings that for some tracks the best results comes with large fade outs and for other its better short ones. Right now I have it 

Fade Out: 5
Fade In : 1
Fade Init Volume : 8
Fade Starts at : 6


Thanks anonbeat it works well.

----------


## ivanovnegro

Quote:
 	 	 		 			 				 					Originally Posted by *ivanovnegro*  
_In the 90s revisions I noticed when  I pause a track and it stills on pause before listen again to music  with guayadeque my cpu uses very much memory, like 90 % or more, but  only in the pause position._

Here its not happening something like you says. Can you run it  from console and post what its said there? maybe its happening some  errors.

Ok here you have it from the terminal, I hope it serves:

00:42:23: Deleted stale lock file '/home/david/.guayadeque/.guayadeque-david'.
00:42:23: Initialized locale ( de_DE )
00:42:23: Library Db Version 13
00:42:23: Library Paths: 
00:42:23: /home/david/Musik/
00:42:23: 000006F9
00:42:23: Loading /home/david/Musik/Balkan/Grecia/Palov & Mishkin/Think Twice/01-palov_and_mishkin-blunts_parachutes_headphones_and_beats_feat_bnc.mp  3
00:42:23: Loading /home/david/Musik/Balkan/Grecia/Palov & Mishkin/Think Twice/02-palov_and_mishkin-never_forget.mp3
00:42:23: Loading /home/david/Musik/Balkan/Grecia/Palov & Mishkin/Think Twice/03-palov_and_mishkin-a_case_of_amnesia.mp3
00:42:23: Loading /home/david/Musik/Balkan/Grecia/Palov & Mishkin/Think Twice/04-palov_and_mishkin-rude_mamba_pt1.mp3
00:42:23: Loading /home/david/Musik/Balkan/Grecia/Palov & Mishkin/Think Twice/05-palov_and_mishkin-china_man.mp3
00:42:23: Loading /home/david/Musik/Balkan/Grecia/Palov & Mishkin/Think Twice/06-palov_and_mishkin-halo_halo.mp3
00:42:23: Loading /home/david/Musik/Balkan/Grecia/Palov & Mishkin/Think Twice/07-palov_and_mishkin-et_de_clarinete.mp3
00:42:23: Loading /home/david/Musik/Balkan/Grecia/Palov & Mishkin/Think Twice/08-palov_and_mishkin-theme_from_backslam.mp3
00:42:23: Loading /home/david/Musik/Balkan/Grecia/Palov & Mishkin/Think Twice/09-palov_and_mishkin-fast_train_humming.mp3
00:42:23: Loading /home/david/Musik/Balkan/Grecia/Palov & Mishkin/Think Twice/10-palov_and_mishkin-rude_mamba_pt2.mp3
00:42:23: Loading /home/david/Musik/Balkan/Grecia/Palov & Mishkin/Think Twice/11-palov_and_mishkin-oiust_atou.mp3
00:42:23: Loading /home/david/Musik/Balkan/Grecia/Palov & Mishkin/Think Twice/12-palov_and_mishkin-block_rock_feat_bnc.mp3
00:42:23: Loading /home/david/Musik/Balkan/Grecia/Palov & Mishkin/Think Twice/13-palov_and_mishkin-de_mi_careta.mp3
00:42:23: Loading /home/david/Musik/Balkan/Grecia/Palov & Mishkin/Think Twice/14-palov_and_mishkin-jack_the_nose.mp3
00:42:23: Loading /home/david/Musik/Balkan/Grecia/Palov & Mishkin/Think Twice/15-palov_and_mishkin-nude.mp3
00:42:23: Loading /home/david/Musik/Balkan/Grecia/Palov & Mishkin/Think Twice/16-palov_and_mishkin-pai-voi_dub.mp3
00:42:23: Loading /home/david/Musik/Balkan/Grecia/Palov & Mishkin/Think Twice/17-palov_and_mishkin-basking_in_the_ambience.mp3
00:42:23: Loading /home/david/Musik/Balkan/Grecia/Palov & Mishkin/Think Twice/18-palov_and_mishkin-crush_test.mp3
00:42:23: Loading /home/david/Musik/Balkan/Grecia/Palov & Mishkin/Think Twice/19-palov_and_mishkin-basking_in_the_ambience_(tm_juke_remix).mp3
00:42:23: Loading /home/david/Musik/España/Armik/Besos /01 - Armik - Our Night.mp3
00:42:23: Loading /home/david/Musik/España/Armik/Besos /02 - Armik - Espana.mp3
00:42:23: Loading /home/david/Musik/España/Armik/Besos /03 - Armik - Besos.mp3
00:42:23: Loading /home/david/Musik/España/Armik/Besos /04 - Armik - Estrellas.mp3
00:42:23: Loading /home/david/Musik/España/Armik/Besos /05 - Armik - Dancing Butterflies.mp3
00:42:23: Loading /home/david/Musik/España/Armik/Besos /06 - Armik - Esperanza.mp3
00:42:23: Loading /home/david/Musik/España/Armik/Besos /07 - Armik - Soleares.mp3
00:42:23: Loading /home/david/Musik/España/Armik/Besos /08 - Armik - Santiago.mp3
00:42:23: Loading /home/david/Musik/España/Armik/Besos /09 - Armik - Paraiso.mp3
00:42:23: Loading /home/david/Musik/España/Armik/Besos /10 - Armik - Amor Mio.mp3
00:42:23: Loading /home/david/Musik/España/Armik/Besos /11 - Armik - Malibu Nights.mp3
00:42:23: Loading /home/david/Musik/España/Armik/Besos /12 - Armik - Mi Mundo.mp3
00:42:23: SetCurrentTrack: 27
00:42:27: OnMediaState: 2 0
00:42:27: Tree Flag 00000002
00:42:27: SetPath: /home/david/Musik/
00:42:28: Updating the podcasts...
00:43:24: LoadMedia Cur: 27  0
00:43:24:  * * * * * * * * * * current stream list * * * * * * * * * *
00:43:24: [waiting] '09 - Armik - Paraiso.mp3'
00:43:24:  * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
00:43:24: OnMediaTags...
00:43:24: OnMediaBitrate...
00:43:24: OnMediaLoaded Cur: 27 1
00:43:24: **************************************************  **************************************************  ************ MediaCtrl: :Capital Razz: lay
00:43:25: playing stream file:///home/david/Musik/España/Armik/Besos /09 - Armik - Paraiso.mp3, play type 0, crossfade 5000000000
00:43:25: going to start playback for stream file:///home/david/Musik/España/Armik/Besos /09 - Armik - Paraiso.mp3 (play type 0, crossfade 5000000000) -> FADING_IN | PLAYING
00:43:25:  * * * * * * * * * * current stream list * * * * * * * * * *
00:43:25: [waiting] '09 - Armik - Paraiso.mp3'
00:43:25:  * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
00:43:25: OnMediaState: 4 0
00:43:25: OnMediaBitrate...
00:43:25: StatusChanged( 0, 0, 0, 0 )
00:43:25: Loged in to lastfm AudioScrobble service.
00:43:25: Now the new track started playing
00:43:26: OnMediaPosition... 1080 - 298057  0
00:43:27: OnMediaPosition... 2105 - 298057  0
00:43:28: OnMediaPosition... 3108 - 298057  0
00:43:29: OnMediaPosition... 4107 - 298057  0
00:43:30: OnMediaPosition... 5110 - 298057  0
00:43:31: fading stream file:///home/david/Musik/España/Armik/Besos /09 - Armik - Paraiso.mp3: [1,000000, 6272459581] to [0,000000, 7272459581]
00:43:31: OnMediaPosition... 6111 - 298057  0
00:43:32: OnMediaState: 3 0
00:43:32: StatusChanged( 1, 0, 0, 0 )

----------


## pickarooney

Is it posible or can it be made possible to display time remaining in teh Now Playing window?

----------


## rotwang888

> Just checked with some ogg files here and all works fine. I started from it and switched them without any problem and I can move the position bar with them.


It's not a problem with all ogg files, just a few, and they've all been podcasts.  Would it help if I sent you a "bad" one?

----------


## markbl

I've just installed ubuntu lucid 10.04 from scratch on my pc and laptop. Guayadeque runs fine but I find that the tray icon has a white background until I bring up another task's tray icon at which point the guayadeque icon corrects itself to transparent. It remains transparent even when the second task's icon is shut down.

Also, I find that an "OnMediaPosition... 245024 - 0  0" message is being output in ~/.xsession-errors every 1 second. It's a lot of noise in the log. I guess this could be a ubuntu gstreamer error?

----------


## anonbeat

> I've just installed ubuntu lucid 10.04 from scratch on my pc and laptop. Guayadeque runs fine but I find that the tray icon has a white background until I bring up another task's tray icon at which point the guayadeque icon corrects itself to transparent. It remains transparent even when the second task's icon is shut down.
> 
> Also, I find that an "OnMediaPosition... 245024 - 0  0" message is being output in ~/.xsession-errors every 1 second. It's a lot of noise in the log. I guess this could be a ubuntu gstreamer error?


As I have the crossfading in testing there are lot of debug output if you run it from console or for your grabbed to that file. That will be removed once its released.

Thanks for your help testing

----------


## anonbeat

> It's not a problem with all ogg files, just a few, and they've all been podcasts.  Would it help if I sent you a "bad" one?


Yes please send it

----------


## lancerocke

Bro, I'm no troll, but the GUI is atrocious. I haven't gonna past adding my library to it, but this thing is making my eyes bleed
i can help with the design if you'd like. 
my temporary portfolio

----------


## Rasa1111

> Bro, I'm no troll, but the GUI is atrocious. I haven't gonna past adding my library to it, but this thing is making my eyes bleed
> i can help with the design if you'd like. 
> my temporary portfolio


'atrocious' huh? 


pretty decent, and sufficient i think.. [albeit bright]. lol
its new man, if its this good already, 
i think itll get even better. 

 :Smile:

----------


## lancerocke

> 'atrocious' huh? 
> 
> 
> not quite, bro.


i didnt want to come off as a douche or anything. i guess it's just my opinion

----------


## anonbeat

> Is it posible or can it be made possible to display time remaining in teh Now Playing window?


The remaining time in the playlist ? this is the sum of time from the current track to the end of the playlist ?
I think that can be interesting yeah. I will try to make it like in the  player so you can switch from one to the other view.

Thanks

----------


## lancerocke

Shouldn't the color of the font for the selected track be '[SELECTED]'? right now the color is the same color as 'normal' text. and shouldn't there be an '[INSENSITIVE]' or '[ACTIVE]' state for the text and text bg?

----------


## rotwang888

> Yes please send it


Done.  The file I had trouble last time would take forever to upload, so I sent a smaller file that causes the pausing problem.

----------


## anonbeat

> Shouldn't the color of the font for the selected track be '[SELECTED]'? right now the color is the same color as 'normal' text. and shouldn't there be an '[INSENSITIVE]' or '[ACTIVE]' state for the text and text bg?


That depends on your current selected theme.

----------


## EveKnight75

I've finally finished re-testing each radio stream by deleting them one at a time then re-adding them one at a time.

The problem keeps persisting so it's not a specific radio stream.

----------


## makuki7

I don't know if this is a panflute or a Guayadeque thing, but rating a song via panflute doesn't change the rating in Guayadeque. (And it would be sooo nice if it did.)

----------


## Logaff

hello,
can you estinate when the album-artist thing for  the media libary will be included?

----------


## Regenweald

I seem to be stuck at revision 975. I'm using the commands


```
svn update
```



```
make
```



```
sudo make install
```

And the executable is aimed at /usr/bin/guayadeque
no success in updating though, any suggestions ?

----------


## theLegend

There seems to be a problem when pausing for a long time with the crossfader on. When you unpause after a long time, the player just seems to fast forward through your playlist, with no sound and just runs through quite quickly through the playlist silently



```
18:33:31: OnMediaPosition... 25686 - 229825  0
20:06:50: **************************************************************************************************************** MediaCtrl::Play
20:06:50: playing stream file:///media/sda3/Music/Embrace/[2000] Drawn From Memory/10 - I Wouldn't Wanna Happen to You.mp3, play type 0, crossfade 3000000000
20:06:50: unpausing stream file:///media/sda3/Music/Embrace/[2000] Drawn From Memory/10 - I Wouldn't Wanna Happen to You.mp3
20:06:50: fading stream file:///media/sda3/Music/Embrace/[2000] Drawn From Memory/10 - I Wouldn't Wanna Happen to You.mp3: [0.000000, 25686907717] to [1.000000, 26686907717]
20:06:50: OnMediaState: 4 0
20:06:50: StatusChanged( 0, 0, 0, 0 )
20:06:50: OnMediaPosition... 29143 - 229825  0
20:06:50: OnMediaPosition... 38513 - 229825  0
20:06:51: OnMediaPosition... 44027 - 229825  0
20:06:51: OnMediaPosition... 50134 - 229825  0
20:06:51: OnMediaPosition... 56406 - 229825  0
20:06:51: OnMediaPosition... 63303 - 229825  0
20:06:51: OnMediaPosition... 71531 - 229825  0
20:06:52: OnMediaPosition... 79838 - 229825  0
20:06:52: OnMediaPosition... 85768 - 229825  0
20:06:52: OnMediaPosition... 92743 - 229825  0
20:06:52: OnMediaPosition... 101636 - 229825  0
20:06:52: OnMediaPosition... 108068 - 229825  0
20:06:53: OnMediaPosition... 114825 - 229825  0
20:06:53: OnMediaPosition... 121399 - 229825  0
20:06:53: OnMediaPosition... 127782 - 229825  0
20:06:53: OnMediaPosition... 133598 - 229825  0
20:06:53: OnMediaPosition... 139740 - 229825  0
20:06:54: OnMediaPosition... 145510 - 229825  0
20:06:54: OnMediaPosition... 152070 - 229825  0
20:06:54: OnMediaPosition... 160847 - 229825  0
20:06:54: OnMediaPosition... 168324 - 229825  0
20:06:54: OnMediaPosition... 176439 - 229825  0
20:06:55: OnMediaPosition... 182766 - 229825  0
20:06:55: OnMediaPosition... 188966 - 229825  0
20:06:55: OnMediaPosition... 197000 - 229825  0
20:06:55: OnMediaPosition... 205545 - 229825  0
20:06:55: OnMediaPosition... 212279 - 229825  0
20:06:56: OnMediaPosition... 219541 - 229825  0
20:06:56: OnMediaPosition... 226466 - 229825  0
20:06:56: OnNextTrackButtonClick Cur: 0  1
20:06:56: SetCurrentTrack: 0
20:06:56: LoadMedia Cur: 0  0
20:06:56:  * * * * * * * * * * current stream list * * * * * * * * * *
20:06:56: [waiting] '10 - Satellites.mp3'
20:06:56: [playing] '10 - I Wouldn't Wanna Happen to You.mp3'
20:06:56:  * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
20:06:56: OnMediaTags...
20:06:56: OnMediaLoaded Cur: 0 1
20:06:56: **************************************************************************************************************** MediaCtrl::Play
20:06:56: playing stream file:///media/sda3/Music/Embrace/[2001] If You've Never Been/10 - Satellites.mp3, play type 0, crossfade 3000000000
20:06:56: going to start playback for stream file:///media/sda3/Music/Embrace/[2001] If You've Never Been/10 - Satellites.mp3 (play type 0, crossfade 3000000000) -> FADING_IN | PLAYING
20:06:56:  * * * * * * * * * * current stream list * * * * * * * * * *
20:06:56: [waiting] '10 - Satellites.mp3'
20:06:56: [playing] '10 - I Wouldn't Wanna Happen to You.mp3'
20:06:56:  * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
20:06:56: fading stream file:///media/sda3/Music/Embrace/[2000] Drawn From Memory/10 - I Wouldn't Wanna Happen to You.mp3: [1.000000, 228971798053] to [0.000000, 231971798053]
20:06:56: OnMediaBitrate...
20:06:56: OnMediaPosition... 229880 - 229825  1
20:06:56: Going to check if pending streams after EOS
20:06:56:  * * * * * * * * * * current stream list * * * * * * * * * *
20:06:56: [waiting] '10 - Satellites.mp3'
20:06:56: [pending remove] '10 - I Wouldn't Wanna Happen to You.mp3'
20:06:56:  * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
20:06:56: waiting stream on fade-out-done for stream file:///media/sda3/Music/Embrace/[2001] If You've Never Been/10 - Satellites.mp3 -> FADE_IN
20:06:56: fading stream file:///media/sda3/Music/Embrace/[2001] If You've Never Been/10 - Satellites.mp3: [0.300000, 52244896] to [1.000000, 3052244896]
20:06:56:  * * * * * * * * * * current stream list * * * * * * * * * *
20:06:56: [fading in] '10 - Satellites.mp3'
20:06:56: [pending remove] '10 - I Wouldn't Wanna Happen to You.mp3'
20:06:56:  * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
20:06:56:  * * * * * * * * * * current stream list * * * * * * * * * *
20:06:56: [fading in] '10 - Satellites.mp3'
20:06:56:  * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
20:06:56:  * * * * * * * * * * current stream list * * * * * * * * * *
20:06:56: [fading in] '10 - Satellites.mp3'
20:06:56:  * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
20:06:56: OnMediaFinished Cur: 0
20:06:56: EOS cancelled...0
20:06:56: OnMediaState: 4 0
20:06:56: OnMediaBitrate...
20:06:56: OnMediaPosition... 3233 - 387369  0
20:06:56: OnMediaPosition... 11441 - 387369  0
20:06:57: OnMediaPosition... 19487 - 387369  0
20:06:57: OnMediaPosition... 25391 - 387369  0
20:06:57: OnMediaPosition... 32745 - 387369  0
20:06:57: OnMediaPosition... 38783 - 387369  0
20:06:57: OnMediaPosition... 44518 - 387369  0
20:06:58: OnMediaPosition... 52297 - 387369  0
20:06:58: OnMediaPosition... 58148 - 387369  0
20:06:58: OnMediaPosition... 66690 - 387369  0
20:06:58: OnMediaPosition... 73079 - 387369  0
20:06:58: OnMediaPosition... 79281 - 387369  0
20:06:59: OnMediaPosition... 86337 - 387369  0
20:06:59: OnStopButtonClick Cur: 0
20:06:59: fading stream file:///media/sda3/Music/Embrace/[2001] If You've Never Been/10 - Satellites.mp3: [1.000000, 90801629248] to [0.000000, 91801629248]
20:06:59: OnMediaState: 2 0
20:06:59: StatusChanged( 2, 0, 0, 0 )
20:06:59: Now the new track started playing
20:06:59: OnMediaPosition... 52 - 387369  0
20:07:02: LoadMedia Cur: 0  0
20:07:02:  * * * * * * * * * * current stream list * * * * * * * * * *
20:07:02: [waiting] '10 - Satellites.mp3'
20:07:02: [paused] '10 - Satellites.mp3'
20:07:02:  * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
20:07:02: OnMediaTags...
20:07:02: OnMediaBitrate...
20:07:02: OnMediaLoaded Cur: 0 1
20:07:02: **************************************************************************************************************** MediaCtrl::Play
20:07:02: playing stream file:///media/sda3/Music/Embrace/[2001] If You've Never Been/10 - Satellites.mp3, play type 0, crossfade 3000000000
20:07:02: going to start playback for stream file:///media/sda3/Music/Embrace/[2001] If You've Never Been/10 - Satellites.mp3 (play type 0, crossfade 3000000000) -> FADING_IN | PLAYING
20:07:02:  * * * * * * * * * * current stream list * * * * * * * * * *
20:07:02: [waiting] '10 - Satellites.mp3'
20:07:02: [paused] '10 - Satellites.mp3'
20:07:02:  * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
20:07:02:  * * * * * * * * * * current stream list * * * * * * * * * *
20:07:02: [playing] '10 - Satellites.mp3'
20:07:02: [pending remove] '10 - Satellites.mp3'
20:07:02:  * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
20:07:02:  * * * * * * * * * * current stream list * * * * * * * * * *
20:07:02: [playing] '10 - Satellites.mp3'
20:07:02:  * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
20:07:02:  * * * * * * * * * * current stream list * * * * * * * * * *
20:07:02: [playing] '10 - Satellites.mp3'
20:07:02:  * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
20:07:02: OnMediaState: 4 0
20:07:02: OnMediaBitrate...
20:07:02: StatusChanged( 0, 0, 0, 0 )
20:07:02: OnMediaPosition... 7262 - 387369  0
20:07:02: OnMediaPosition... 15986 - 387369  0
20:07:02: OnMediaPosition... 24944 - 387369  0
20:07:03: OnMediaPosition... 30749 - 387369  0
20:07:03: OnMediaPosition... 37947 - 387369  0
20:07:03: OnMediaPosition... 47420 - 387369  0
20:07:03: OnMediaPosition... 56825 - 387369  0
20:07:03: OnMediaPosition... 66115 - 387369  0
20:07:04: OnMediaPosition... 73961 - 387369  0
20:07:04: OnMediaPosition... 80068 - 387369  0
20:07:04: OnMediaPosition... 86430 - 387369  0
20:07:04: OnMediaPosition... 92839 - 387369  0
20:07:04: OnMediaPosition... 100649 - 387369  0
20:07:05: OnMediaPosition... 106057 - 387369  0
20:07:05: OnMediaPosition... 111751 - 387369  0
20:07:05: OnMediaPosition... 119170 - 387369  0
20:07:05: OnMediaPosition... 127791 - 387369  0
20:07:05: OnMediaPosition... 136829 - 387369  0
20:07:06: OnMediaPosition... 142971 - 387369  0
20:07:06: OnMediaPosition... 149658 - 387369  0
20:07:06: OnMediaPosition... 157518 - 387369  0
20:07:06: OnMediaPosition... 165494 - 387369  0
20:07:06: OnMediaPosition... 174039 - 387369  0
20:07:07: OnMediaPosition... 180796 - 387369  0
20:07:07: OnMediaPosition... 186996 - 387369  0
20:07:07: OnMediaPosition... 194977 - 387369  0
20:07:07: OnMediaPosition... 203528 - 387369  0
20:07:07: OnMediaPosition... 211934 - 387369  0
20:07:08: OnMediaPosition... 217861 - 387369  0
20:07:08: OnMediaPosition... 224937 - 387369  0
20:07:08: OnMediaPosition... 230922 - 387369  0
20:07:08: OnStopButtonClick Cur: 0
20:07:08: fading stream file:///media/sda3/Music/Embrace/[2001] If You've Never Been/10 - Satellites.mp3: [1.000000, 235546113616] to [0.000000, 236546113616]
20:07:08: OnMediaState: 2 0
20:07:08: StatusChanged( 2, 0, 0, 0 )
20:07:08: OnMediaPosition... 52 - 387369  0
20:07:23: LoadMedia Cur: 0  0
20:07:23:  * * * * * * * * * * current stream list * * * * * * * * * *
20:07:23: [waiting] '10 - Satellites.mp3'
20:07:23: [paused] '10 - Satellites.mp3'
20:07:23:  * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
20:07:23: OnMediaTags...
20:07:23: OnMediaBitrate...
20:07:23: OnMediaLoaded Cur: 0 1
20:07:23: **************************************************************************************************************** MediaCtrl::Play
20:07:23: playing stream file:///media/sda3/Music/Embrace/[2001] If You've Never Been/10 - Satellites.mp3, play type 0, crossfade 3000000000
20:07:23: going to start playback for stream file:///media/sda3/Music/Embrace/[2001] If You've Never Been/10 - Satellites.mp3 (play type 0, crossfade 3000000000) -> FADING_IN | PLAYING
20:07:23:  * * * * * * * * * * current stream list * * * * * * * * * *
20:07:23: [waiting] '10 - Satellites.mp3'
20:07:23: [paused] '10 - Satellites.mp3'
20:07:23:  * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
20:07:23:  * * * * * * * * * * current stream list * * * * * * * * * *
20:07:23: [waiting] '10 - Satellites.mp3'
20:07:23: [pending remove] '10 - Satellites.mp3'
20:07:23:  * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
20:07:23:  * * * * * * * * * * current stream list * * * * * * * * * *
20:07:23: [playing] '10 - Satellites.mp3'
20:07:23:  * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
20:07:23:  * * * * * * * * * * current stream list * * * * * * * * * *
20:07:23: [playing] '10 - Satellites.mp3'
20:07:23:  * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
20:07:23: OnMediaState: 4 0
20:07:23: OnMediaBitrate...
20:07:23: StatusChanged( 0, 0, 0, 0 )
20:07:24: OnMediaPosition... 2821 - 387369  0
20:07:24: OnMediaPosition... 10222 - 387369  0
20:07:24: OnMediaPosition... 17351 - 387369  0
20:07:24: OnMediaPosition... 24450 - 387369  0
20:07:24: OnMediaPosition... 31503 - 387369  0
20:07:25: OnMediaPosition... 38347 - 387369  0
20:07:25: OnMediaPosition... 44959 - 387369  0
20:07:25: OnMediaPosition... 51487 - 387369  0
20:07:25: OnMediaPosition... 58032 - 387369  0
20:07:25: OnMediaPosition... 66345 - 387369  0
20:07:26: OnMediaPosition... 75029 - 387369  0
20:07:26: OnMediaPosition... 81606 - 387369  0
20:07:26: OnMediaPosition... 86964 - 387369  0
20:07:26: fading stream file:///media/sda3/Music/Embrace/[2001] If You've Never Been/10 - Satellites.mp3: [1.000000, 90148568048] to [0.000000, 91148568048]
20:07:26: OnMediaState: 3 0
20:07:26: StatusChanged( 1, 0, 0, 0 )
20:07:26: OnMediaPosition... 90320 - 387369  0
20:07:27: **************************************************************************************************************** MediaCtrl::Play
20:07:27: playing stream file:///media/sda3/Music/Embrace/[2001] If You've Never Been/10 - Satellites.mp3, play type 0, crossfade 3000000000
20:07:27: unpausing stream file:///media/sda3/Music/Embrace/[2001] If You've Never Been/10 - Satellites.mp3
20:07:27: fading stream file:///media/sda3/Music/Embrace/[2001] If You've Never Been/10 - Satellites.mp3: [0.000000, 90320806337] to [1.000000, 91320806337]
20:07:27: OnMediaState: 4 0
20:07:27: StatusChanged( 0, 0, 0, 0 )
20:07:28: OnMediaPosition... 97751 - 387369  0
20:07:28: OnMediaPosition... 104043 - 387369  0
20:07:28: OnMediaPosition... 110382 - 387369  0
20:07:28: OnMediaPosition... 117357 - 387369  0
20:07:28: OnMediaPosition... 126970 - 387369  0
20:07:28: fading stream file:///media/sda3/Music/Embrace/[2001] If You've Never Been/10 - Satellites.mp3: [1.000000, 130888968081] to [0.000000, 131888968081]
20:07:28: OnMediaState: 3 0
20:07:29: StatusChanged( 1, 0, 0, 0 )
20:07:29: OnMediaPosition... 131090 - 387369  0
20:08:12: **************************************************************************************************************** MediaCtrl::Play
20:08:12: playing stream file:///media/sda3/Music/Embrace/[2001] If You've Never Been/10 - Satellites.mp3, play type 0, crossfade 3000000000
20:08:12: unpausing stream file:///media/sda3/Music/Embrace/[2001] If You've Never Been/10 - Satellites.mp3
20:08:12: fading stream file:///media/sda3/Music/Embrace/[2001] If You've Never Been/10 - Satellites.mp3: [0.000000, 131090823983] to [1.000000, 132090823983]
20:08:12: OnMediaState: 4 0
20:08:12: StatusChanged( 0, 0, 0, 0 )
20:08:12: OnMediaPosition... 133180 - 387369  0
20:08:12: OnMediaPosition... 140573 - 387369  0
20:08:12: OnMediaPosition... 147902 - 387369  0
20:08:12: OnMediaPosition... 154339 - 387369  0
20:08:12: OnMediaPosition... 160905 - 387369  0
20:08:13: OnMediaPosition... 166965 - 387369  0
20:08:13: OnMediaPosition... 173095 - 387369  0
20:08:13: OnMediaPosition... 180279 - 387369  0
20:08:13: OnMediaPosition... 189372 - 387369  0
20:08:13: OnMediaPosition... 198475 - 387369  0
20:08:14: OnMediaPosition... 204651 - 387369  0
20:08:14: OnMediaPosition... 210555 - 387369  0
20:08:14: OnMediaPosition... 219149 - 387369  0
20:08:14: OnMediaPosition... 227561 - 387369  0
20:08:14: OnMediaPosition... 235162 - 387369  0
20:08:15: OnMediaPosition... 241797 - 387369  0
20:08:15: OnMediaPosition... 249512 - 387369  0
20:08:15: OnMediaPosition... 257157 - 387369  0
20:08:15: OnMediaPosition... 266326 - 387369  0
20:08:15: OnMediaPosition... 273220 - 387369  0
20:08:16: OnMediaPosition... 279466 - 387369  0
20:08:16: OnMediaPosition... 287152 - 387369  0
20:08:16: OnMediaPosition... 296556 - 387369  0
20:08:16: OnMediaPosition... 305405 - 387369  0
20:08:16: OnMediaPosition... 312981 - 387369  0
20:08:17: OnMediaPosition... 319288 - 387369  0
20:08:17: OnMediaPosition... 325676 - 387369  0
20:08:17: OnMediaPosition... 333618 - 387369  0
20:08:17: OnMediaPosition... 340984 - 387369  0
20:08:17: OnMediaPosition... 348246 - 387369  0
20:08:18: OnMediaPosition... 356187 - 387369  0
20:08:18: OnMediaPosition... 362779 - 387369  0
20:08:18: OnMediaPosition... 369170 - 387369  0
20:08:18: OnMediaPosition... 375991 - 387369  0
20:08:18: OnMediaPosition... 383172 - 387369  0
20:08:18: OnNextTrackButtonClick Cur: 0  1
20:08:18: SetCurrentTrack: 0
20:08:18: LoadMedia Cur: 0  0
20:08:18:  * * * * * * * * * * current stream list * * * * * * * * * *
20:08:18: [waiting] '10 - Out Of Nothing.mp3'
20:08:18: [playing] '10 - Satellites.mp3'
20:08:18:  * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
20:08:19: OnMediaTags...
20:08:19: OnMediaBitrate...
20:08:19: OnMediaLoaded Cur: 0 1
20:08:19: **************************************************************************************************************** MediaCtrl::Play
20:08:19: playing stream file:///media/sda3/Music/Embrace/[2004] Out Of Nothing/10 - Out Of Nothing.mp3, play type 0, crossfade 3000000000
20:08:19: going to start playback for stream file:///media/sda3/Music/Embrace/[2004] Out Of Nothing/10 - Out Of Nothing.mp3 (play type 0, crossfade 3000000000) -> FADING_IN | PLAYING
20:08:19:  * * * * * * * * * * current stream list * * * * * * * * * *
20:08:19: [waiting] '10 - Out Of Nothing.mp3'
20:08:19: [playing] '10 - Satellites.mp3'
20:08:19:  * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
20:08:19: fading stream file:///media/sda3/Music/Embrace/[2001] If You've Never Been/10 - Satellites.mp3: [1.000000, 384635304271] to [0.000000, 387635304271]
20:08:19: fading stream file:///media/sda3/Music/Embrace/[2004] Out Of Nothing/10 - Out Of Nothing.mp3: [0.300000, 52244896] to [1.000000, 3052244896]
20:08:19: OnMediaFadeInStarted Cur: 0
20:08:19: OnMediaState: 4 1
20:08:19: OnMediaBitrate...
20:08:19: Going to check if pending streams after EOS
20:08:19:  * * * * * * * * * * current stream list * * * * * * * * * *
20:08:19: [fading in] '10 - Out Of Nothing.mp3'
20:08:19: [pending remove] '10 - Satellites.mp3'
20:08:19:  * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
20:08:19:  * * * * * * * * * * current stream list * * * * * * * * * *
20:08:19: [fading in] '10 - Out Of Nothing.mp3'
20:08:19: [pending remove] '10 - Satellites.mp3'
20:08:19:  * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
20:08:19:  * * * * * * * * * * current stream list * * * * * * * * * *
20:08:19: [fading in] '10 - Out Of Nothing.mp3'
20:08:19:  * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
20:08:19:  * * * * * * * * * * current stream list * * * * * * * * * *
20:08:19: [fading in] '10 - Out Of Nothing.mp3'
20:08:19:  * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
20:08:19: OnMediaFinished Cur: 0
20:08:19: EOS cancelled...0
20:08:19: Now the new track started playing
20:08:19: OnMediaPosition... 1410 - 331023  0
20:08:19: OnMediaPosition... 7053 - 331023  0
20:08:19: OnMediaPosition... 13171 - 331023  0
20:08:19: OnMediaPosition... 18930 - 331023  0
20:08:19: OnMediaPosition... 25025 - 331023  0
20:08:20: OnMediaPosition... 31555 - 331023  0
20:08:20: OnMediaPosition... 37645 - 331023  0
20:08:20: OnMediaPosition... 43914 - 331023  0
20:08:20: OnMediaPosition... 50369 - 331023  0
20:08:20: OnMediaPosition... 56453 - 331023  0
20:08:21: OnMediaPosition... 62258 - 331023  0
20:08:21: OnMediaPosition... 68623 - 331023  0
20:08:21: OnMediaPosition... 75937 - 331023  0
20:08:21: OnMediaPosition... 82668 - 331023  0
20:08:21: OnMediaPosition... 89521 - 331023  0
20:08:22: OnMediaPosition... 97250 - 331023  0
20:08:22: OnMediaPosition... 104100 - 331023  0
20:08:22: OnMediaPosition... 111725 - 331023  0
20:08:22: OnMediaPosition... 119286 - 331023  0
20:08:22: OnMediaPosition... 126252 - 331023  0
20:08:23: OnMediaPosition... 131546 - 331023  0
20:08:23: OnMediaPosition... 139395 - 331023  0
20:08:23: OnMediaPosition... 145966 - 331023  0
20:08:23: OnMediaPosition... 151957 - 331023  0
20:08:23: OnStopButtonClick Cur: 0
20:08:23: fading stream file:///media/sda3/Music/Embrace/[2004] Out Of Nothing/10 - Out Of Nothing.mp3: [1.000000, 155271830912] to [0.000000, 156271830912]
20:08:23: OnMediaState: 2 0
20:08:23: StatusChanged( 2, 0, 0, 0 )
20:08:23: OnMediaPosition... 52 - 331023  0
```

Here's the log from terminal, not sure if this helps much though!  :Smile:  Oh and i'm up to date with the latest revision 995.

----------


## mb_3000

Hi, I updated today and i'm using the latest svn (I think)
I have a few questions, 1st, I tried the crossfading slider and set it to zero to enable gapless. is it *REALLY* gapless as in itunes or foobar2000 or do you still get the small gap between songs? I do get this tiny gap still, but I'm not sure about it being something on my computer or not. 
2nd, where does the rating get stored at? some sort of G-que database or into the file's tags? 
thanks.

----------


## cephinux

> In the 90s revisions I noticed when I pause a track and it stills on pause before listen again to music with guayadeque my cpu uses very much memory, like 90 % or more, but only in the pause position.


I can confirm that, but at my machine it's not 90% just 40 or something like that. It's more than normal playback(6-20%).

----------


## Colonel Forbin

One thing I would love to see is shuffle by album. Most of my collection is live shows, and it is jarring to go from one to another instead of listening to the whole album. Other than that I absolutely love the player.

----------


## mb_3000

> one thing i would love to see is shuffle by album. Most of my collection is live shows, and it is jarring to go from one to another instead of listening to the whole album. Other than that i absolutely love the player.


+1

----------


## lancerocke

> one thing i would love to see is shuffle by album. Most of my collection is live shows, and it is jarring to go from one to another instead of listening to the whole album. Other than that i absolutely love the player.


+2

----------


## rotwang888

> One thing I would love to see is shuffle by album.


You can do this now. Library>preferences>playback.  Click play random, choose album (when playlist is empty).  You can then narrow the choice of albums to shuffle by using a playlist as an allow or deny filter. Try it- it's fantastic.

----------


## mb_3000

> You can do this now. Library>preferences>playback.  Click play random, choose album (when playlist is empty).  You can then narrow the choice of albums to shuffle by using a playlist as an allow or deny filter. Try it- it's fantastic.


thanks! works perfectly

----------


## proggy

Dagn it transfered music files  from a 1 tb external drive in an  amazingly short time!
This player has definite potential

----------


## anonbeat

> I seem to be stuck at revision 975. I'm using the commands
> 
> 
> ```
> svn update
> ```
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Use ./build instead of make so the version gets updated.

----------


## anonbeat

> hello,
> can you estinate when the album-artist thing for  the media libary will be included?


It will be included in the next release.

----------


## anonbeat

> Hi, I updated today and i'm using the latest svn (I think)
> I have a few questions, 1st, I tried the crossfading slider and set it to zero to enable gapless. is it *REALLY* gapless as in itunes or foobar2000 or do you still get the small gap between songs? I do get this tiny gap still, but I'm not sure about it being something on my computer or not. 
> 2nd, where does the rating get stored at? some sort of G-que database or into the file's tags? 
> thanks.


It starts playing the next track as soon as the old one finishes and should not be any gap at all but mp3 files are not designed for this. For what I have read the true gapless mode can be done with flac files.

Actually the program stores the rattings into the database only. In the future there will be an option to save them into the audio files aswell.

----------


## anonbeat

> I can confirm that, but at my machine it's not 90% just 40 or something like that. It's more than normal playback(6-20%).


One of my testing machines is a Pentium IV 3Ghz with 1G ram with Ubuntu Lucid 9.10 x86 and in that machine which is not the most powerfull for sure the cpu load is around 15% when pausing/unpausing as this video shows.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FC2OBi_AyWc

Thanks for your help testing

----------


## genesys87

> It starts playing the next track as soon as the old one finishes and should not be any gap at all but mp3 files are not designed for this. For what I have read the true gapless mode can be done with flac files.


Ogg  files support gapless too, and mp3 encoded with lame and the option --nogap; see http://www.rockbox.org/wiki/GaplessHowTo

----------


## anonbeat

> There seems to be a problem when pausing for a long time with the crossfader on. When you unpause after a long time, the player just seems to fast forward through your playlist, with no sound and just runs through quite quickly through the playlist silently
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 18:33:31: OnMediaPosition... 25686 - 229825  0
> 20:06:50: **************************************************************************************************************** MediaCtrl::Play
> 20:06:50: playing stream file:///media/sda3/Music/Embrace/[2000] Drawn From Memory/10 - I Wouldn't Wanna Happen to You.mp3, play type 0, crossfade 3000000000
> 20:06:50: unpausing stream file:///media/sda3/Music/Embrace/[2000] Drawn From Memory/10 - I Wouldn't Wanna Happen to You.mp3
> ...


Just testing here. Your pause was from 20:07:29 to 20:08:12. Its less than a minute. Im testing here with pases of 2, 4, 5 minutes and always it plays fine.
Do you have gst-plugins-ugly installed ?
can you confirm with *gst-inspect mad* that the mad plugin is installed ?
I read that the ffmpeg mp3 decoder is broken and you may be using it

Thanks for your help

----------


## anonbeat

> Ogg  files support gapless too, and mp3 encoded with lame and the option --nogap; see http://www.rockbox.org/wiki/GaplessHowTo


Great! Thanks for the information

----------


## PenguinOfSteel

Here I am with a request!
A thing I miss a lot is the possibility to let guayadeque re-organize the file in folders based on tags.

I have add the idea to the ideatorrent


https://sourceforge.net/apps/ideator...rrent/idea/52/

----------


## anonbeat

> Here I am with a request!
> A thing I miss a lot is the possibility to let guayadeque re-organize the file in folders based on tags.
> 
> I have add the idea to the ideatorrent
> 
> 
> https://sourceforge.net/apps/ideator...rrent/idea/52/


Right now you can use the option "Copy to..." to copy music to a location organized with a pattern you select.

----------


## PenguinOfSteel

> Right now you can use the option "Copy to..." to copy music to a location organized with a pattern you select.


Yep I know this!
What I'm asking for is something on one side more massive and on the other more automatic:

An option to keep the library organized, that do an automatic file rename and move them when I import them to guayadeque or retag them

----------


## cephinux

> Just testing here. Your pause was from 20:07:29 to 20:08:12. Its less than a minute. Im testing here with pases of 2, 4, 5 minutes and always it plays fine.
> Do you have gst-plugins-ugly installed ?
> can you confirm with *gst-inspect mad* that the mad plugin is installed ?
> I read that the ffmpeg mp3 decoder is broken and you may be using it
> 
> Thanks for your help


hi tried to reproduce the cpu-pausing bug and made a screencast. When i recorded the first time I paused I was ebla to reproduce it, but here it come's: when i was pausing the second time the cpu usage stayed normal and even sunk but after unpausing I had the same effect as theLegend. guayadeque went fast foward.

here is the link to the screencast I made: http://vimeo.com/11649634

and here is the console output from running guayadeque in a terminal:


```
cephinux@cephinux-macbook:~$ guayadeque
11:44:04: Initialized locale ( de_AT )
11:44:04: Library Db Version 13
11:44:04: Library Paths: 
11:44:04: /media/x-change/
11:44:04: 000000F9
11:44:04: Loading /media/x-change/Babyshambles/Down In Albion/Babyshambles - 02 - **** Forever.mp3
11:44:04: Loading /media/x-change/Franz Ferdinand/Tonight Franz Ferdinand/Franz Ferdinand - 01 - Ulysses.mp3
11:44:04: Loading /media/x-change/Sampler/FM4 Soundselection Vol.18/cd1/05 - Foals - Cassius.mp3
11:44:04: Loading /media/x-change/Arctic Monkeys/Whatever People Say I Am, That's What I'm Not/Arctic Monkeys - 09 - Mardy Bum.mp3
11:44:04: Loading /media/x-change/The Raconteurs/BROKEN BOY SOLDIERS/The Raconteurs - 01 - Steady As She Goes.mp3
11:44:04: Loading /media/x-change/Sampler/FM4 Soundselection Vol.18/cd1/03 - The Kills - Cheap and Cheerful.mp3
11:44:04: Loading /media/x-change/Interpol/Antics/Interpol - 05 - Slow Hands.mp3
11:44:04: Loading /media/x-change/The View/Hats Off To The Buskers/The View - 03 - Same Jeans.mp3
11:44:04: Loading /media/x-change/Placebo/Meds/Placebo - 06 - Post Blue.mp3
11:44:04: Loading /media/x-change/The Kooks/Konk/The Kooks - 01 - See The Sun.mp3
11:44:04: Loading /media/x-change/Miike Snow/Miike Snow/Miike Snow - 08 - Cult Logic.mp3
11:44:04: Loading /media/x-change/Kaiser Chiefs/Employment/Kaiser Chiefs - 06 - Oh My God.mp3
11:44:04: Loading /media/x-change/Kasabian/Empire/Kasabian - 01 - Empire.mp3
11:44:04: Loading /media/x-change/The White Stripes/white stripes - blue orchid.mp3
11:44:04: Loading /media/x-change/Arcade Fire/Neon Bible/Arcade Fire - 02 - Keep The Car Running.mp3
11:44:04: Loading /media/x-change/Mando Diao/hurricane bar/Mando Diao - 04 - Down In The Past.mp3
11:44:04: Loading /media/x-change/Cold War Kids/Robbers and Cowards/Cold War Kids - 02 - Hang me up to dry.mp3
11:44:04: Loading /media/x-change/The Strokes/First Impressions Of Earth/The Strokes - 02 - Juicebox.mp3
11:44:04: Loading /media/x-change/mgmt/Oracular Spectacular/MGMT - 02 - Weekend Wars.mp3
11:44:04: Loading /media/x-change/Sampler/FM4 Soundselection Vol.18/cd1/07 - British Sea Power - Waving Flags.mp3
11:44:04: Loading /media/x-change/The Vines/Winning Days/The Vines - 01 - Ride.mp3
11:44:04: Loading /media/x-change/Weezer/weezer - island in the sun.mp3
11:44:04: Loading /media/x-change/Wolfmother/Wolfmother/Wolfmother - 06 - Joker & the Thief.mp3
11:44:04: Loading /media/x-change/Stereophonics/Language Sex Violence Other/Stereophonics - 01 - Superman.mp3
11:44:04: Loading /media/x-change/The Hives/The Black And White Album/The Hives - 01 - Tick Tick Boom.mp3
11:44:04: Loading /media/x-change/Razorlight/Razorlight/Razorlight - 01 - In The Morning.mp3
11:44:04: Loading /media/x-change/Arctic Monkeys/Live in Barcelona/Arctic Monkeys - 13 - A Certain Romance.mp3
11:44:04: SetCurrentTrack: 20
11:44:05: OnMediaState: 2 0
11:44:05: StatusChanged( 2, 0, 0, 0 )
11:44:05: Updating the podcasts...
11:44:09: SetCurrentTrack: 20
11:44:09: LoadMedia Cur: 20  2
11:44:09:  * * * * * * * * * * current stream list * * * * * * * * * *
11:44:09: [waiting] 'The Vines - 01 - Ride.mp3'
11:44:09:  * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
11:44:09: OnMediaTags...
11:44:09: OnMediaBitrate...
11:44:09: OnMediaBitrate...
11:44:09: OnMediaLoaded Cur: 20 1
11:44:09: **************************************************************************************************************** MediaCtrl::Play
11:44:09: playing stream file:///media/x-change/The Vines/Winning Days/The Vines - 01 - Ride.mp3, play type 0, crossfade 0
11:44:09: going to start playback for stream file:///media/x-change/The Vines/Winning Days/The Vines - 01 - Ride.mp3 (play type 2, crossfade 0) -> FADING_IN | PLAYING
11:44:09: OnMediaState: 4 0
11:44:09: The file dont exists /home/cephinux/.guayadeque/lyrics/The Vines/Ride.lyric
11:44:09: StatusChanged( 0, 0, 0, 0 )
11:44:09: Loged in to lastfm AudioScrobble service.
11:44:10: Now the new track started playing
11:44:11: OnMediaPosition... 1069 - 156264  0
11:44:12: OnMediaPosition... 2089 - 156264  0
11:44:13: OnMediaPosition... 3094 - 156264  0
11:44:14: OnMediaPosition... 4093 - 156264  0
11:44:15: OnMediaPosition... 5096 - 156264  0
11:44:16: OnMediaPosition... 6099 - 156264  0
11:44:17: OnMediaPosition... 7098 - 156264  0
11:44:18: OnMediaPosition... 8097 - 156264  0
11:44:19: OnMediaPosition... 9095 - 156264  0
11:44:20: OnMediaPosition... 10093 - 156264  0
11:44:21: OnMediaPosition... 11092 - 156264  0
11:44:22: OnMediaPosition... 12093 - 156264  0
11:44:23: OnMediaPosition... 13092 - 156264  0
11:44:24: OnMediaPosition... 14090 - 156264  0
11:44:25: OnMediaPosition... 15088 - 156264  0
11:44:26: OnMediaPosition... 16088 - 156264  0
11:44:27: OnMediaPosition... 17088 - 156264  0
11:44:28: OnMediaPosition... 18086 - 156264  0
11:44:29: OnMediaPosition... 19084 - 156264  0
11:44:30: OnMediaPosition... 20084 - 156264  0
11:44:30: fading stream file:///media/x-change/The Vines/Winning Days/The Vines - 01 - Ride.mp3: [1,000000, 21096018141] to [0,000000, 21096018391]
11:44:30: OnMediaState: 3 0
11:44:30: StatusChanged( 1, 0, 0, 0 )
11:44:43: **************************************************************************************************************** MediaCtrl::Play
11:44:43: playing stream file:///media/x-change/The Vines/Winning Days/The Vines - 01 - Ride.mp3, play type 0, crossfade 0
11:44:43: unpausing stream file:///media/x-change/The Vines/Winning Days/The Vines - 01 - Ride.mp3
11:44:43: fading stream file:///media/x-change/The Vines/Winning Days/The Vines - 01 - Ride.mp3: [0,000000, 20256000000] to [1,000000, 20256000250]
11:44:43: OnMediaState: 4 0
11:44:43: StatusChanged( 0, 0, 0, 0 )
11:44:43: OnMediaPosition... 19858 - 156264  0
11:44:43: OnMediaPosition... 20056 - 156264  0
11:44:44: OnMediaPosition... 21054 - 156264  0
11:44:45: OnMediaPosition... 22054 - 156264  0
11:44:46: OnMediaPosition... 23054 - 156264  0
11:44:47: OnMediaPosition... 24054 - 156264  0
11:44:48: OnMediaPosition... 25054 - 156264  0
11:44:49: OnMediaPosition... 26053 - 156264  0
11:44:50: OnMediaPosition... 27051 - 156264  0
11:44:51: OnMediaPosition... 28050 - 156264  0
11:44:52: OnMediaPosition... 29050 - 156264  0
11:44:53: OnMediaPosition... 30049 - 156264  0
11:44:54: OnMediaPosition... 31049 - 156264  0
11:44:55: OnMediaPosition... 32047 - 156264  0
11:44:55: fading stream file:///media/x-change/The Vines/Winning Days/The Vines - 01 - Ride.mp3: [1,000000, 32448018141] to [0,000000, 32448018391]
11:44:56: OnMediaState: 3 0
11:44:56: StatusChanged( 1, 0, 0, 0 )
11:44:56: OnMediaPosition... 33600 - 156264  0
11:44:56: OnMediaPosition... 31632 - 156264  0
11:45:18: **************************************************************************************************************** MediaCtrl::Play
11:45:18: playing stream file:///media/x-change/The Vines/Winning Days/The Vines - 01 - Ride.mp3, play type 0, crossfade 0
11:45:18: unpausing stream file:///media/x-change/The Vines/Winning Days/The Vines - 01 - Ride.mp3
11:45:18: fading stream file:///media/x-change/The Vines/Winning Days/The Vines - 01 - Ride.mp3: [0,000000, 31632000000] to [1,000000, 31632000250]
11:45:18: OnMediaState: 4 0
11:45:18: StatusChanged( 0, 0, 0, 0 )
11:45:18: OnMediaPosition... 33816 - 156264  0
11:45:18: OnMediaPosition... 37269 - 156264  0
11:45:18: OnMediaPosition... 41016 - 156264  0
11:45:19: OnMediaPosition... 44736 - 156264  0
11:45:19: OnMediaPosition... 48072 - 156264  0
11:45:19: OnMediaPosition... 51480 - 156264  0
11:45:19: OnMediaPosition... 54696 - 156264  0
11:45:19: OnMediaPosition... 55164 - 156264  0
11:45:20: OnMediaPosition... 56162 - 156264  0
11:45:21: OnMediaPosition... 57162 - 156264  0
11:45:22: OnMediaPosition... 58162 - 156264  0
11:45:23: OnMediaPosition... 59160 - 156264  0
11:45:24: OnMediaPosition... 60160 - 156264  0
11:45:25: OnMediaPosition... 61157 - 156264  0
11:45:26: OnMediaPosition... 62159 - 156264  0
11:45:27: OnMediaPosition... 63158 - 156264  0
11:45:28: OnMediaPosition... 64158 - 156264  0
11:45:29: OnMediaPosition... 65156 - 156264  0
11:45:30: OnMediaPosition... 66155 - 156264  0
11:45:31: OnMediaPosition... 67156 - 156264  0
11:45:32: OnMediaPosition... 68155 - 156264  0
11:45:33: OnMediaPosition... 69153 - 156264  0
11:45:34: OnMediaPosition... 70152 - 156264  0
11:45:35: fading stream file:///media/x-change/The Vines/Winning Days/The Vines - 01 - Ride.mp3: [1,000000, 70895995464] to [0,000000, 70895995714]
11:45:35: OnMediaState: 3 0
11:45:35: StatusChanged( 1, 0, 0, 0 )
11:45:48: **************************************************************************************************************** MediaCtrl::Play
11:45:48: playing stream file:///media/x-change/The Vines/Winning Days/The Vines - 01 - Ride.mp3, play type 0, crossfade 0
11:45:48: unpausing stream file:///media/x-change/The Vines/Winning Days/The Vines - 01 - Ride.mp3
11:45:48: fading stream file:///media/x-change/The Vines/Winning Days/The Vines - 01 - Ride.mp3: [0,000000, 70032000000] to [1,000000, 70032000250]
11:45:48: OnMediaState: 4 0
11:45:48: StatusChanged( 0, 0, 0, 0 )
11:45:48: OnMediaPosition... 71927 - 156264  0
11:45:49: OnMediaPosition... 75335 - 156264  0
11:45:49: OnMediaPosition... 78623 - 156264  0
11:45:49: OnMediaPosition... 82007 - 156264  0
11:45:49: OnMediaPosition... 84012 - 156264  0
11:45:50: OnMediaPosition... 85009 - 156264  0
11:45:51: fading stream file:///media/x-change/The Vines/Winning Days/The Vines - 01 - Ride.mp3: [1,000000, 85655995465] to [0,000000, 85655995715]
11:45:51: OnMediaState: 3 0
11:45:51: StatusChanged( 1, 0, 0, 0 )
11:45:51: OnMediaPosition... 84816 - 156264  0
cephinux@cephinux-macbook:~$
```

yesterday I was able to reproduce the "cpu-usage-going-up-when-pausing-bug" all the time. the only thing I changed since then is uninstalling chromium and it's chromium-codecs-ffmpeg-extra package. Maybe it has really something to do with an ffmpeg package(but that's just an uneducated guess  :Wink:  ).

----------


## anonbeat

> hi tried to reproduce the cpu-pausing bug and made a screencast. When i recorded the first time I paused I was ebla to reproduce it, but here it come's: when i was pausing the second time the cpu usage stayed normal and even sunk but after unpausing I had the same effect as theLegend. guayadeque went fast foward.
> 
> here is the link to the screencast I made: http://vimeo.com/11649634
> 
> and here is the console output from running guayadeque in a terminal:
> 
> 
> ```
> cephinux@cephinux-macbook:~$ guayadeque
> ...


cant watch the video as its asking me to register. Going to analyce the log

If you can reproduce the fast play after pause could you run guayadeque with the extra command line parameters *--gst-debug-level=3 --gst-debug-no-color* 

Thank you very much for your help testing

----------


## mb_3000

> It starts playing the next track as soon as the old one finishes and should not be any gap at all but mp3 files are not designed for this. For what I have read the true gapless mode can be done with flac files.
> 
> Actually the program stores the rattings into the database only. In the future there will be an option to save them into the audio files aswell.


Thank you so much for your answer. and yes, flac albums play completely gapless. 
mp3 gapless is a complete different problem I think. even though guayadeque seems to handle it quite well its definitally not completely gapless. but so far I have tried pretty much every other player on linux and they are far worse. the only way i get true gapless playback is running foobar2000 on wine, but I don't wanna use that as my main player. so I think the gapless problem is completely linux related.

----------


## Pifilatakanemu

Hey,
I just wanted to say that the cache.db rose to 700mb size in my case. I think this was not supposed to be normal behaviour.

----------


## Uncle Spellbinder

> What I'm asking for is something on one side more massive and on the other more automatic:
> 
> An option to keep the library organized, that do an automatic file rename and move them when I import them to guayadeque or retag them


If such a feature is implemented, I hope it's optional only, not confusing and NOT automatic. No app ever organizes my music. I do it. Nearing 150,000 mp3's, I can't afford any mistakes or errors by an app trying to organize my music. I already have everything organized by genre > artist > release.

----------


## Pifilatakanemu

> If such a feature is implemented, I hope it's optional only, not confusing and NOT automatic. No app ever organizes my music. I do it. Nearing 150,000 mp3's, I can't afford any mistakes or errors by an app trying to organize my music. I already have everything organized by genre > artist > release.


I totally agree. 

There are a lot of apps that do this. Like Picard. 

Don't bloat Guayadeque with this library stuff.  :Wink:

----------


## scouser73

Hi guys, I've just installed version 996 of Guayadeque, when I play a song any song for that matter the time slider doesn't move but the song still plays. I've added a screenshot.

----------


## anonbeat

> Hi guys, I've just installed version 996 of Guayadeque, when I play a song any song for that matter the time slider doesn't move but the song still plays. I've added a screenshot.


Can you run it from console and post the output ?

Thanks for your help

----------


## scouser73

```
17:49:22: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:22: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:22: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:22: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:22: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:22: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:22: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:22: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:22: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:22: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:22: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:22: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:22: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:22: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:22: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:22: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:22: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:22: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:23: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:23: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:23: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:23: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:23: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:23: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:23: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:23: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:23: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:23: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:23: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:23: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:23: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:23: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:23: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:23: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:23: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:23: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:23: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:23: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:23: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:23: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:23: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:23: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:23: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:23: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:23: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:23: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:23: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:23: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:23: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:23: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:23: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:23: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:23: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:23: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:23: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:23: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:23: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:24: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:24: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:24: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:24: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:24: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:24: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:24: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:24: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:24: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:24: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:24: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:24: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:24: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:24: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:24: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:24: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:24: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:24: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:24: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:24: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:24: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:24: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:24: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:24: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:24: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:24: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:24: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:24: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:24: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:24: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:24: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:24: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:24: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:24: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:24: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:24: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:24: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:24: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:24: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:25: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:25: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:25: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:25: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:25: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:25: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:25: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:25: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:25: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:25: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:25: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:25: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:25: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:25: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:25: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:25: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:25: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:25: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:25: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:25: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:25: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:25: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:25: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:25: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:25: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:25: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:25: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:25: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:25: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:25: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:25: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:25: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:25: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:25: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:25: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:25: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:25: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:25: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:26: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:26: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:26: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:26: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:26: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:26: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:26: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:26: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:26: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:26: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:26: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:26: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:26: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:26: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:26: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:26: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:26: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:26: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:26: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:26: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:26: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:26: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:26: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:26: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:26: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:26: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:26: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:26: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:26: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:26: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:26: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:26: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:26: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:26: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:26: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:26: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:26: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:26: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:27: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:27: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:27: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:27: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:27: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:27: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:27: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:27: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:27: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:27: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:27: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:27: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:27: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:27: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:27: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:27: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:27: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:27: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:27: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:27: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:27: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:27: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:27: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:27: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:27: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:27: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:27: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:27: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:27: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:27: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:27: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:27: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:27: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:27: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:27: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:27: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:27: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:27: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:28: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:28: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:28: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:28: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:28: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:28: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:28: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:28: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:28: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:28: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:28: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:28: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:28: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:28: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:28: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:28: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:28: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:28: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:28: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:28: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:28: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:28: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:28: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:28: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:28: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:28: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:28: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:28: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:28: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:28: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:28: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:28: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:28: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:28: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:28: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:28: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:28: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:28: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:28: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:29: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:29: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:29: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:29: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:29: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:29: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:29: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:29: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:29: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:29: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:29: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:29: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:29: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:29: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:29: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:29: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:29: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:29: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:29: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:29: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:29: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:29: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:29: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:29: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:29: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:29: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:29: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:29: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:29: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:29: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:29: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:29: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:29: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:29: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:29: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:29: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:29: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:29: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:30: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:30: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:30: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:30: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:30: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:30: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:30: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:30: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:30: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:30: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:30: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:30: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:30: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:30: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:30: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:30: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:30: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:30: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:30: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:30: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:30: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:30: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:30: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:30: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:30: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:30: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:30: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:30: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:30: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:30: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:30: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:30: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:30: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:30: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:30: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:30: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:30: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:30: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:31: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:31: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:31: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:31: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:31: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:31: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:31: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:31: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:31: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:31: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:31: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:31: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:31: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:31: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:31: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:31: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:31: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:31: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:31: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:31: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:31: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:31: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:31: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:31: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:31: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:31: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:31: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:31: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:31: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:31: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:31: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:31: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:31: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:31: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:31: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:31: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:31: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:31: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:32: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:32: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:32: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:32: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:32: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:32: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:32: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:32: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:32: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:32: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:32: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:32: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:32: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:32: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:32: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:32: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:32: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:32: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:32: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:32: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:32: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:32: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:32: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:32: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:32: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:32: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:32: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:32: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:32: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:32: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:32: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:32: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:32: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:32: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:32: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:32: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:32: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:32: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:33: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:33: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:33: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:33: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:33: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:33: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:33: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:33: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:33: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:33: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:33: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:33: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:33: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:33: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:33: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:33: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:33: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:33: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:33: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:33: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:33: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:33: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:33: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:33: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:33: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:33: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:33: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:33: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:33: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:33: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:33: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:33: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:33: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:33: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:33: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:33: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:33: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:33: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:33: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:34: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:34: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:34: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:34: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:34: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:34: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:34: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:34: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:34: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:34: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:34: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:34: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:34: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:34: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:34: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:34: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:34: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:34: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:34: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:34: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:34: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:34: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:34: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:34: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:34: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:34: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:34: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:34: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:34: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:34: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:34: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:34: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:34: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:34: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:34: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:34: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:34: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:34: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:35: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:35: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:35: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:35: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:35: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:35: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:35: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:35: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:35: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:35: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:35: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:35: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:35: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:35: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:35: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:35: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:35: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:35: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:35: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:35: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:35: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:35: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:35: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:35: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:35: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:35: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:35: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:35: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:35: fading stream file:///media/Backup/Music/10cc/Greatest Hits And More CD1/1 - Donna.mp3: [1.000000, 100000] to [0.000000, 1000100000]
17:49:35: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
17:49:35: OnMediaState: 3 0
17:49:35: StatusChanged( 1, 0, 0, 0 )
```

----------


## anonbeat

> ```
> 17:49:22: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
> 17:49:22: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
> ...
> 17:49:35: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
> 17:49:35: fading stream file:///media/Backup/Music/10cc/Greatest Hits And More CD1/1 - Donna.mp3: [1.000000, 100000] to [0.000000, 1000100000]
> 17:49:35: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
> 17:49:35: OnMediaState: 3 0
> 17:49:35: StatusChanged( 1, 0, 0, 0 )
> ```


Do you have gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly installed ?

----------


## scouser73

> Do you have gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly installed ?


I didn't have gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly installed but now I have and it's working perfectly, thank you so much; for the support and for this fantastic player, I love using it everyday.

Regards,

scouser73

----------


## genesys87

Regarding fade effects, would it be possible to adjust timing up to 0.1 seconds instead of only seconds?
Thanks

----------


## anonbeat

> Regarding fade effects, would it be possible to adjust timing up to 0.1 seconds instead of only seconds?
> Thanks


Yes. Will do it soon Thanks

----------


## genesys87

Thanks for your quick answer  :Cool:

----------


## theLegend

> Just testing here. Your pause was from 20:07:29 to 20:08:12. Its less than a minute. Im testing here with pases of 2, 4, 5 minutes and always it plays fine.
> Do you have gst-plugins-ugly installed ?
> can you confirm with *gst-inspect mad* that the mad plugin is installed ?
> I read that the ffmpeg mp3 decoder is broken and you may be using it
> 
> Thanks for your help


I run gst-inspect mad and it confirms I'm running the mad plugin (version 0.10.14 to be precise). Does this help? I've seen your email asking to run guayadeque --gst-debug-level=3 --gst-debug-no-color &> out.log in terminal, do you still need me to do this or shall I uninstall the mad plugin?

----------


## anonbeat

> I run gst-inspect mad and it confirms I'm running the mad plugin (version 0.10.14 to be precise). Does this help? I've seen your email asking to run guayadeque --gst-debug-level=3 --gst-debug-no-color &> out.log in terminal, do you still need me to do this or shall I uninstall the mad plugin?


The mad plugin is the good mp3 decoder so dont uninstall it. 
Yes if you can please run it with this command to see if we can get what the problem is.

Thanks for your help

----------


## theLegend

> The mad plugin is the good mp3 decoder so dont uninstall it. 
> Yes if you can please run it with this command to see if we can get what the problem is.
> 
> Thanks for your help


Ok, will do, but as yet have not reproduced the error, but will keep trying!

----------


## anonbeat

Just added decimal resolution to the crossfader editor but for everyone that used the previous version should edit the values in preferences as the values are saved in the previous format.
Also made the crossfader graphic to update in real time when moving the sliders.
Sorry for the inconvenience and Thank you for your help testing.

----------


## harry003

How do I play a file?

When I find the song I want to play, I right-click on it. Then I select "Guayadeque" and a Guayadeque dialogue box comes up for a second or two, then blinks off and I get only silence.

How do I make it play?

thank you

----------


## rotwang888

> How do I play a file?
> 
> When I find the song I want to play, I right-click on it. Then I select "Guayadeque" and a Guayadeque dialogue box comes up for a second or two, then blinks off and I get only silence.
> 
> How do I make it play?
> 
> thank you


 You mean when you find a song in your file manager?  Your best bet would be to start Guayadeque first, then drag the file into the "now playing" area.  Then you can double-click it or press play.   But if you just want to quickly play something while browsing your files without starting the program first, Guayadeque is probably not the best option.  I would use something like vlc or audacious.  Or you could play the file from the terminal.  "aplay nameofsong.whatever"

----------


## rotwang888

oops

----------


## rotwang888

> How do I play a file?


I just saw your thread in beginner talk.  Did you still need help finding your music files within Guayadeque?

----------


## cephinux

> cant watch the video as its asking me to register. Going to analyce the log
> 
> If you can reproduce the fast play after pause could you run guayadeque with the extra command line parameters *--gst-debug-level=3 --gst-debug-no-color* 
> 
> Thank you very much for your help testing


I'm getting confused.  :Confused: 

tried to reproduce it but can't do it anymore. but now i can reproduce the cpu-load-thing again. i changed nothing.

here is the output with the parameters:



```
1:gst_bin_remove_func:<decodebin20> removed child "typefind"
0:03:52.062220529  3417      0x1cad800 INFO         GST_REFCOUNTING gstelement.c:2852:gst_element_dispose:<typefind> dispose
0:03:52.062232809  3417      0x1cad800 INFO        GST_ELEMENT_PADS gstelement.c:845:gst_element_remove_pad:<typefind> removing pad 'src'
0:03:52.062250569  3417      0x1cad800 INFO        GST_ELEMENT_PADS gstelement.c:845:gst_element_remove_pad:<typefind> removing pad 'sink'
0:03:52.062268169  3417      0x1cad800 INFO         GST_REFCOUNTING gstelement.c:2876:gst_element_dispose:<typefind> parent class dispose
0:03:52.062282249  3417      0x1cad800 INFO         GST_REFCOUNTING gstelement.c:2907:gst_element_finalize:<typefind> finalize
0:03:52.062294249  3417      0x1cad800 INFO         GST_REFCOUNTING gstelement.c:2918:gst_element_finalize:<typefind> finalize parent
0:03:52.062307049  3417      0x1cad800 INFO         GST_REFCOUNTING gstelement.c:2852:gst_element_dispose:<decodebin20> dispose
0:03:52.062319129  3417      0x1cad800 INFO        GST_ELEMENT_PADS gstelement.c:845:gst_element_remove_pad:<decodebin20> removing pad 'sink'
0:03:52.062343649  3417      0x1cad800 INFO         GST_REFCOUNTING gstelement.c:2876:gst_element_dispose:<decodebin20> parent class dispose
0:03:52.062363369  3417      0x1cad800 INFO         GST_REFCOUNTING gstelement.c:2907:gst_element_finalize:<decodebin20> finalize
0:03:52.062376089  3417      0x1cad800 INFO         GST_REFCOUNTING gstelement.c:2918:gst_element_finalize:<decodebin20> finalize parent
0:03:52.084885332  3417      0x1cad800 INFO         GST_REFCOUNTING gstelement.c:2852:gst_element_dispose:<source> dispose
0:03:52.084920692  3417      0x1cad800 INFO        GST_ELEMENT_PADS gstelement.c:845:gst_element_remove_pad:<source> removing pad 'src'
0:03:52.084942092  3417      0x1cad800 INFO         GST_REFCOUNTING gstelement.c:2876:gst_element_dispose:<source> parent class dispose
0:03:52.084960852  3417      0x1cad800 INFO         GST_REFCOUNTING gstelement.c:2907:gst_element_finalize:<source> finalize
0:03:52.084974012  3417      0x1cad800 INFO         GST_REFCOUNTING gstelement.c:2918:gst_element_finalize:<source> finalize parent
0:03:52.084997772  3417      0x1cad800 INFO         GST_REFCOUNTING gstelement.c:2852:gst_element_dispose:<autoaudiosink0-actual-sink-pulse> dispose
0:03:52.085011572  3417      0x1cad800 INFO        GST_ELEMENT_PADS gstelement.c:845:gst_element_remove_pad:<autoaudiosink0-actual-sink-pulse> removing pad 'sink'
0:03:52.085028292  3417      0x1cad800 INFO         GST_REFCOUNTING gstelement.c:2876:gst_element_dispose:<autoaudiosink0-actual-sink-pulse> parent class dispose
0:03:52.089427492  3417      0x1cad800 INFO         GST_REFCOUNTING gstelement.c:2907:gst_element_finalize:<autoaudiosink0-actual-sink-pulse> finalize
0:03:52.089453372  3417      0x1cad800 INFO         GST_REFCOUNTING gstelement.c:2918:gst_element_finalize:<autoaudiosink0-actual-sink-pulse> finalize parent
0:03:52.089480812  3417      0x1cad800 INFO        GST_ELEMENT_PADS gstpad.c:1674:gst_pad_unlink: unlinking sink:proxypad14(0x28cc3f0) and autoaudiosink0:sink(0x2788c40)
0:03:52.089499972  3417      0x1cad800 INFO        GST_ELEMENT_PADS gstpad.c:1717:gst_pad_unlink: unlinked sink:proxypad14 and autoaudiosink0:sink
0:03:52.089513372  3417      0x1cad800 INFO           GST_PARENTAGE gstbin.c:1371:gst_bin_remove_func:<bin1> removed child "autoaudiosink0"
0:03:52.089538972  3417      0x1cad800 INFO              GST_STATES gstelement.c:2238:gst_element_continue_state:<tempsink> completed state change to NULL
0:03:52.089555452  3417      0x1cad800 INFO        GST_ELEMENT_PADS gstpad.c:1674:gst_pad_unlink: unlinking sink:proxypad13(0x28cc240) and tempsink:sink(0x28d2540)
0:03:52.089569892  3417      0x1cad800 INFO        GST_ELEMENT_PADS gstpad.c:1717:gst_pad_unlink: unlinked sink:proxypad13 and tempsink:sink
0:03:52.089582212  3417      0x1cad800 INFO           GST_PARENTAGE gstbin.c:1371:gst_bin_remove_func:<autoaudiosink0> removed child "tempsink"
0:03:52.089595772  3417      0x1cad800 INFO         GST_REFCOUNTING gstelement.c:2852:gst_element_dispose:<tempsink> dispose
0:03:52.089607572  3417      0x1cad800 INFO        GST_ELEMENT_PADS gstelement.c:845:gst_element_remove_pad:<tempsink> removing pad 'sink'
0:03:52.089624052  3417      0x1cad800 INFO         GST_REFCOUNTING gstelement.c:2876:gst_element_dispose:<tempsink> parent class dispose
0:03:52.089638612  3417      0x1cad800 INFO         GST_REFCOUNTING gstelement.c:2907:gst_element_finalize:<tempsink> finalize
0:03:52.089650852  3417      0x1cad800 INFO         GST_REFCOUNTING gstelement.c:2918:gst_element_finalize:<tempsink> finalize parent
0:03:52.089666372  3417      0x1cad800 INFO         GST_REFCOUNTING gstelement.c:2852:gst_element_dispose:<autoaudiosink0> dispose
0:03:52.089679092  3417      0x1cad800 INFO        GST_ELEMENT_PADS gstelement.c:845:gst_element_remove_pad:<autoaudiosink0> removing pad 'sink'
0:03:52.089700332  3417      0x1cad800 INFO         GST_REFCOUNTING gstelement.c:2876:gst_element_dispose:<autoaudiosink0> parent class dispose
0:03:52.089713532  3417      0x1cad800 INFO         GST_REFCOUNTING gstelement.c:2907:gst_element_finalize:<autoaudiosink0> finalize
0:03:52.089725972  3417      0x1cad800 INFO         GST_REFCOUNTING gstelement.c:2918:gst_element_finalize:<autoaudiosink0> finalize parent
0:03:52.089739732  3417      0x1cad800 INFO         GST_REFCOUNTING gstelement.c:2852:gst_element_dispose:<bin1> dispose
0:03:52.089751932  3417      0x1cad800 INFO        GST_ELEMENT_PADS gstelement.c:845:gst_element_remove_pad:<bin1> removing pad 'sink'
0:03:52.089772012  3417      0x1cad800 INFO         GST_REFCOUNTING gstelement.c:2876:gst_element_dispose:<bin1> parent class dispose
0:03:52.089785292  3417      0x1cad800 INFO         GST_REFCOUNTING gstelement.c:2907:gst_element_finalize:<bin1> finalize
0:03:52.089797492  3417      0x1cad800 INFO         GST_REFCOUNTING gstelement.c:2918:gst_element_finalize:<bin1> finalize parent
0:03:52.089850252  3417      0x1cad800 INFO              GST_STATES gstelement.c:2238:gst_element_continue_state:<CrossFadeBin> completed state change to NULL
0:03:52.089863412  3417      0x1cad800 INFO              GST_STATES gstelement.c:2251:gst_element_continue_state:<CrossFadeBin> posting state-changed READY to NULL
0:03:52.089915012  3417      0x1cad800 INFO           GST_PARENTAGE gstbin.c:1371:gst_bin_remove_func:<CrossFadeBin> removed child "bin0"
0:03:52.089938212  3417      0x1cad800 INFO        GST_ELEMENT_PADS gstpad.c:1674:gst_pad_unlink: unlinking volume0:src(0x20b7920) and src:proxypad5(0x27898e0)
0:03:52.089961732  3417      0x1cad800 INFO        GST_ELEMENT_PADS gstpad.c:1717:gst_pad_unlink: unlinked volume0:src and src:proxypad5
0:03:52.089982172  3417      0x1cad800 INFO        GST_ELEMENT_PADS gstpad.c:1674:gst_pad_unlink: unlinking queue0:src(0x20b7c20) and volume0:sink(0x20b77a0)
0:03:52.090000092  3417      0x1cad800 INFO        GST_ELEMENT_PADS gstpad.c:1717:gst_pad_unlink: unlinked queue0:src and volume0:sink
0:03:52.090019572  3417      0x1cad800 INFO           GST_PARENTAGE gstbin.c:1371:gst_bin_remove_func:<bin0> removed child "volume0"
0:03:52.090036172  3417      0x1cad800 INFO        GST_ELEMENT_PADS gstpad.c:1674:gst_pad_unlink: unlinking capsfilter0:src(0x20b7620) and queue0:sink(0x20b7aa0)
0:03:52.092780014  3417      0x1cad800 INFO        GST_ELEMENT_PADS gstpad.c:1717:gst_pad_unlink: unlinked capsfilter0:src and queue0:sink
0:03:52.092808334  3417      0x1cad800 INFO           GST_PARENTAGE gstbin.c:1371:gst_bin_remove_func:<bin0> removed child "queue0"
0:03:52.092824374  3417      0x1cad800 INFO         GST_REFCOUNTING gstelement.c:2852:gst_element_dispose:<queue0> dispose
0:03:52.092836654  3417      0x1cad800 INFO        GST_ELEMENT_PADS gstelement.c:845:gst_element_remove_pad:<queue0> removing pad 'src'
0:03:52.092857614  3417      0x1cad800 INFO        GST_ELEMENT_PADS gstelement.c:845:gst_element_remove_pad:<queue0> removing pad 'sink'
0:03:52.092875894  3417      0x1cad800 INFO         GST_REFCOUNTING gstelement.c:2876:gst_element_dispose:<queue0> parent class dispose
0:03:52.092891734  3417      0x1cad800 INFO         GST_REFCOUNTING gstelement.c:2907:gst_element_finalize:<queue0> finalize
0:03:52.092905094  3417      0x1cad800 INFO         GST_REFCOUNTING gstelement.c:2918:gst_element_finalize:<queue0> finalize parent
0:03:52.092920094  3417      0x1cad800 INFO        GST_ELEMENT_PADS gstpad.c:1674:gst_pad_unlink: unlinking audioresample0:src(0x20b7320) and capsfilter0:sink(0x20b74a0)
0:03:52.092940094  3417      0x1cad800 INFO        GST_ELEMENT_PADS gstpad.c:1717:gst_pad_unlink: unlinked audioresample0:src and capsfilter0:sink
0:03:52.092959494  3417      0x1cad800 INFO           GST_PARENTAGE gstbin.c:1371:gst_bin_remove_func:<bin0> removed child "capsfilter0"
0:03:52.092975974  3417      0x1cad800 INFO        GST_ELEMENT_PADS gstpad.c:1674:gst_pad_unlink: unlinking audioconvert0:src(0x20b7020) and audioresample0:sink(0x20b71a0)
0:03:52.092994774  3417      0x1cad800 INFO        GST_ELEMENT_PADS gstpad.c:1717:gst_pad_unlink: unlinked audioconvert0:src and audioresample0:sink
0:03:52.093013774  3417      0x1cad800 INFO           GST_PARENTAGE gstbin.c:1371:gst_bin_remove_func:<bin0> removed child "audioresample0"
0:03:52.093029654  3417      0x1cad800 INFO        GST_ELEMENT_PADS gstpad.c:1674:gst_pad_unlink: unlinking identity0:src(0x27becc0) and audioconvert0:sink(0x27bee40)
0:03:52.093048254  3417      0x1cad800 INFO        GST_ELEMENT_PADS gstpad.c:1717:gst_pad_unlink: unlinked identity0:src and audioconvert0:sink
0:03:52.093066694  3417      0x1cad800 INFO           GST_PARENTAGE gstbin.c:1371:gst_bin_remove_func:<bin0> removed child "audioconvert0"
0:03:52.093083454  3417      0x1cad800 INFO           GST_PARENTAGE gstbin.c:1371:gst_bin_remove_func:<bin0> removed child "identity0"
0:03:52.093096894  3417      0x1cad800 INFO         GST_REFCOUNTING gstelement.c:2852:gst_element_dispose:<identity0> dispose
0:03:52.093109294  3417      0x1cad800 INFO        GST_ELEMENT_PADS gstelement.c:845:gst_element_remove_pad:<identity0> removing pad 'src'
0:03:52.093124054  3417      0x1cad800 INFO        GST_ELEMENT_PADS gstelement.c:845:gst_element_remove_pad:<identity0> removing pad 'sink'
0:03:52.093140374  3417      0x1cad800 INFO         GST_REFCOUNTING gstelement.c:2876:gst_element_dispose:<identity0> parent class dispose
0:03:52.093156214  3417      0x1cad800 INFO         GST_REFCOUNTING gstelement.c:2907:gst_element_finalize:<identity0> finalize
0:03:52.093168334  3417      0x1cad800 INFO         GST_REFCOUNTING gstelement.c:2918:gst_element_finalize:<identity0> finalize parent
0:03:52.093182214  3417      0x1cad800 INFO           GST_PARENTAGE gstbin.c:1371:gst_bin_remove_func:<bin0> removed child "uridecodebin0"
0:03:52.093199454  3417      0x1cad800 INFO         GST_REFCOUNTING gstelement.c:2852:gst_element_dispose:<bin0> dispose
0:03:52.093212174  3417      0x1cad800 INFO        GST_ELEMENT_PADS gstelement.c:845:gst_element_remove_pad:<bin0> removing pad 'src'
0:03:52.093235414  3417      0x1cad800 INFO         GST_REFCOUNTING gstelement.c:2876:gst_element_dispose:<bin0> parent class dispose
0:03:52.093248694  3417      0x1cad800 INFO         GST_REFCOUNTING gstelement.c:2907:gst_element_finalize:<bin0> finalize
0:03:52.093261054  3417      0x1cad800 INFO         GST_REFCOUNTING gstelement.c:2918:gst_element_finalize:<bin0> finalize parent
0:03:52.093276054  3417      0x1cad800 INFO        GST_ELEMENT_PADS gstpad.c:1674:gst_pad_unlink: unlinking silencebin:ghostpad0(0x2788000) and adder:sink0(0x27be840)
0:03:52.114948937  3417      0x1cad800 INFO        GST_ELEMENT_PADS gstpad.c:1717:gst_pad_unlink: unlinked silencebin:ghostpad0 and adder:sink0
0:03:52.114988617  3417      0x1cad800 INFO           GST_PARENTAGE gstbin.c:1371:gst_bin_remove_func:<CrossFadeBin> removed child "silencebin"
0:03:52.115013457  3417      0x1cad800 INFO        GST_ELEMENT_PADS gstpad.c:1674:gst_pad_unlink: unlinking silencecaps:src(0x2776690) and ghostpad0:proxypad0(0x2789070)
0:03:52.115033777  3417      0x1cad800 INFO        GST_ELEMENT_PADS gstpad.c:1717:gst_pad_unlink: unlinked silencecaps:src and ghostpad0:proxypad0
0:03:52.115053497  3417      0x1cad800 INFO        GST_ELEMENT_PADS gstpad.c:1674:gst_pad_unlink: unlinking silenceconvert:src(0x2776390) and silencecaps:sink(0x2776510)
0:03:52.115071857  3417      0x1cad800 INFO        GST_ELEMENT_PADS gstpad.c:1717:gst_pad_unlink: unlinked silenceconvert:src and silencecaps:sink
0:03:52.115090737  3417      0x1cad800 INFO           GST_PARENTAGE gstbin.c:1371:gst_bin_remove_func:<silencebin> removed child "silencecaps"
0:03:52.115108897  3417      0x1cad800 INFO         GST_REFCOUNTING gstelement.c:2852:gst_element_dispose:<silencecaps> dispose
0:03:52.115121377  3417      0x1cad800 INFO        GST_ELEMENT_PADS gstelement.c:845:gst_element_remove_pad:<silencecaps> removing pad 'src'
0:03:52.115143137  3417      0x1cad800 INFO        GST_ELEMENT_PADS gstelement.c:845:gst_element_remove_pad:<silencecaps> removing pad 'sink'
0:03:52.115158537  3417      0x1cad800 INFO         GST_REFCOUNTING gstelement.c:2876:gst_element_dispose:<silencecaps> parent class dispose
0:03:52.115173617  3417      0x1cad800 INFO         GST_REFCOUNTING gstelement.c:2907:gst_element_finalize:<silencecaps> finalize
0:03:52.115187097  3417      0x1cad800 INFO         GST_REFCOUNTING gstelement.c:2918:gst_element_finalize:<silencecaps> finalize parent
0:03:52.115201457  3417      0x1cad800 INFO        GST_ELEMENT_PADS gstpad.c:1674:gst_pad_unlink: unlinking silencesrc:src(0x2776090) and silenceconvert:sink(0x2776210)
0:03:52.115220257  3417      0x1cad800 INFO        GST_ELEMENT_PADS gstpad.c:1717:gst_pad_unlink: unlinked silencesrc:src and silenceconvert:sink
0:03:52.115239297  3417      0x1cad800 INFO           GST_PARENTAGE gstbin.c:1371:gst_bin_remove_func:<silencebin> removed child "silenceconvert"
0:03:52.115258537  3417      0x1cad800 INFO         GST_REFCOUNTING gstelement.c:2852:gst_element_dispose:<silenceconvert> dispose
0:03:52.115271137  3417      0x1cad800 INFO        GST_ELEMENT_PADS gstelement.c:845:gst_element_remove_pad:<silenceconvert> removing pad 'src'
0:03:52.115285777  3417      0x1cad800 INFO        GST_ELEMENT_PADS gstelement.c:845:gst_element_remove_pad:<silenceconvert> removing pad 'sink'
0:03:52.115301257  3417      0x1cad800 INFO         GST_REFCOUNTING gstelement.c:2876:gst_element_dispose:<silenceconvert> parent class dispose
0:03:52.115314497  3417      0x1cad800 INFO         GST_REFCOUNTING gstelement.c:2907:gst_element_finalize:<silenceconvert> finalize
0:03:52.115327017  3417      0x1cad800 INFO         GST_REFCOUNTING gstelement.c:2918:gst_element_finalize:<silenceconvert> finalize parent
0:03:52.115341057  3417      0x1cad800 INFO           GST_PARENTAGE gstbin.c:1371:gst_bin_remove_func:<silencebin> removed child "silencesrc"
0:03:52.115357297  3417      0x1cad800 INFO         GST_REFCOUNTING gstelement.c:2852:gst_element_dispose:<silencesrc> dispose
0:03:52.115369617  3417      0x1cad800 INFO        GST_ELEMENT_PADS gstelement.c:845:gst_element_remove_pad:<silencesrc> removing pad 'src'
0:03:52.115384697  3417      0x1cad800 INFO         GST_REFCOUNTING gstelement.c:2876:gst_element_dispose:<silencesrc> parent class dispose
0:03:52.115399097  3417      0x1cad800 INFO         GST_REFCOUNTING gstelement.c:2907:gst_element_finalize:<silencesrc> finalize
0:03:52.115411657  3417      0x1cad800 INFO         GST_REFCOUNTING gstelement.c:2918:gst_element_finalize:<silencesrc> finalize parent
0:03:52.115424337  3417      0x1cad800 INFO         GST_REFCOUNTING gstelement.c:2852:gst_element_dispose:<silencebin> dispose
0:03:52.115436017  3417      0x1cad800 INFO        GST_ELEMENT_PADS gstelement.c:845:gst_element_remove_pad:<silencebin> removing pad 'ghostpad0'
0:03:52.115460937  3417      0x1cad800 INFO         GST_REFCOUNTING gstelement.c:2876:gst_element_dispose:<silencebin> parent class dispose
0:03:52.132847940  3417      0x1cad800 INFO         GST_REFCOUNTING gstelement.c:2907:gst_element_finalize:<silencebin> finalize
0:03:52.132883100  3417      0x1cad800 INFO         GST_REFCOUNTING gstelement.c:2918:gst_element_finalize:<silencebin> finalize parent
0:03:52.132903340  3417      0x1cad800 INFO        GST_ELEMENT_PADS gstpad.c:1674:gst_pad_unlink: unlinking adder:src(0x2776810) and outsinkbin:sink(0x2788700)
0:03:52.132939020  3417      0x1cad800 INFO        GST_ELEMENT_PADS gstpad.c:1717:gst_pad_unlink: unlinked adder:src and outsinkbin:sink
0:03:52.132963020  3417      0x1cad800 INFO           GST_PARENTAGE gstbin.c:1371:gst_bin_remove_func:<CrossFadeBin> removed child "outsinkbin"
0:03:52.132995500  3417      0x1cad800 INFO        GST_ELEMENT_PADS gstpad.c:1674:gst_pad_unlink: unlinking pb_audioconvert2:src(0x27be0c0) and out_gconfaudiosink:sink(0x27881c0)
0:03:52.133016260  3417      0x1cad800 INFO        GST_ELEMENT_PADS gstpad.c:1717:gst_pad_unlink: unlinked pb_audioconvert2:src and out_gconfaudiosink:sink
0:03:52.133036740  3417      0x1cad800 INFO           GST_PARENTAGE gstbin.c:1371:gst_bin_remove_func:<outsinkbin> removed child "out_gconfaudiosink"
0:03:52.133067100  3417      0x1cad800 INFO        GST_ELEMENT_PADS gstpad.c:1674:gst_pad_unlink: unlinking sink:proxypad1(0x2789220) and testsink:sink(0x28d26c0)
0:03:52.133084380  3417      0x1cad800 INFO        GST_ELEMENT_PADS gstpad.c:1717:gst_pad_unlink: unlinked sink:proxypad1 and testsink:sink
0:03:52.133099700  3417      0x1cad800 INFO           GST_PARENTAGE gstbin.c:1371:gst_bin_remove_func:<out_gconfaudiosink> removed child "testsink"
0:03:52.133117060  3417      0x1cad800 INFO         GST_REFCOUNTING gstelement.c:2852:gst_element_dispose:<testsink> dispose
0:03:52.133130020  3417      0x1cad800 INFO        GST_ELEMENT_PADS gstelement.c:845:gst_element_remove_pad:<testsink> removing pad 'sink'
0:03:52.133146860  3417      0x1cad800 INFO         GST_REFCOUNTING gstelement.c:2876:gst_element_dispose:<testsink> parent class dispose
0:03:52.133163740  3417      0x1cad800 INFO         GST_REFCOUNTING gstelement.c:2907:gst_element_finalize:<testsink> finalize
0:03:52.133175900  3417      0x1cad800 INFO         GST_REFCOUNTING gstelement.c:2918:gst_element_finalize:<testsink> finalize parent
0:03:52.133189060  3417      0x1cad800 INFO         GST_REFCOUNTING gstelement.c:2852:gst_element_dispose:<out_gconfaudiosink> dispose
0:03:52.133201260  3417      0x1cad800 INFO        GST_ELEMENT_PADS gstelement.c:845:gst_element_remove_pad:<out_gconfaudiosink> removing pad 'sink'
0:03:52.133222820  3417      0x1cad800 INFO         GST_REFCOUNTING gstelement.c:2876:gst_element_dispose:<out_gconfaudiosink> parent class dispose
0:03:52.133235980  3417      0x1cad800 INFO         GST_REFCOUNTING gstelement.c:2907:gst_element_finalize:<out_gconfaudiosink> finalize
0:03:52.133248100  3417      0x1cad800 INFO         GST_REFCOUNTING gstelement.c:2918:gst_element_finalize:<out_gconfaudiosink> finalize parent
0:03:52.133262260  3417      0x1cad800 INFO        GST_ELEMENT_PADS gstpad.c:1674:gst_pad_unlink: unlinking pb_volume:src(0x279d650) and pb_audioconvert2:sink(0x279ddd0)
0:03:52.133282980  3417      0x1cad800 INFO        GST_ELEMENT_PADS gstpad.c:1717:gst_pad_unlink: unlinked pb_volume:src and pb_audioconvert2:sink
0:03:52.133302980  3417      0x1cad800 INFO           GST_PARENTAGE gstbin.c:1371:gst_bin_remove_func:<outsinkbin> removed child "pb_audioconvert2"
0:03:52.133320700  3417      0x1cad800 INFO         GST_REFCOUNTING gstelement.c:2852:gst_element_dispose:<pb_audioconvert2> dispose
0:03:52.133332820  3417      0x1cad800 INFO        GST_ELEMENT_PADS gstelement.c:845:gst_element_remove_pad:<pb_audioconvert2> removing pad 'src'
0:03:52.133348340  3417      0x1cad800 INFO        GST_ELEMENT_PADS gstelement.c:845:gst_element_remove_pad:<pb_audioconvert2> removing pad 'sink'
0:03:52.133365660  3417      0x1cad800 INFO         GST_REFCOUNTING gstelement.c:2876:gst_element_dispose:<pb_audioconvert2> parent class dispose
0:03:52.133379500  3417      0x1cad800 INFO         GST_REFCOUNTING gstelement.c:2907:gst_element_finalize:<pb_audioconvert2> finalize
0:03:52.133393100  3417      0x1cad800 INFO         GST_REFCOUNTING gstelement.c:2918:gst_element_finalize:<pb_audioconvert2> finalize parent
0:03:52.133408740  3417      0x1cad800 INFO        GST_ELEMENT_PADS gstpad.c:1674:gst_pad_unlink: unlinking pb_rglimiter:src(0x279dc50) and pb_volume:sink(0x279d4d0)
0:03:52.153118543  3417      0x1cad800 INFO        GST_ELEMENT_PADS gstpad.c:1717:gst_pad_unlink: unlinked pb_rglimiter:src and pb_volume:sink
0:03:52.153161503  3417      0x1cad800 INFO           GST_PARENTAGE gstbin.c:1371:gst_bin_remove_func:<outsinkbin> removed child "pb_volume"
0:03:52.153185343  3417      0x1cad800 INFO         GST_REFCOUNTING gstelement.c:2852:gst_element_dispose:<pb_volume> dispose
0:03:52.153199903  3417      0x1cad800 INFO        GST_ELEMENT_PADS gstelement.c:845:gst_element_remove_pad:<pb_volume> removing pad 'src'
0:03:52.153220463  3417      0x1cad800 INFO        GST_ELEMENT_PADS gstelement.c:845:gst_element_remove_pad:<pb_volume> removing pad 'sink'
0:03:52.153236983  3417      0x1cad800 INFO         GST_REFCOUNTING gstelement.c:2876:gst_element_dispose:<pb_volume> parent class dispose
0:03:52.153252103  3417      0x1cad800 INFO         GST_REFCOUNTING gstelement.c:2907:gst_element_finalize:<pb_volume> finalize
0:03:52.153265903  3417      0x1cad800 INFO         GST_REFCOUNTING gstelement.c:2918:gst_element_finalize:<pb_volume> finalize parent
0:03:52.153281983  3417      0x1cad800 INFO        GST_ELEMENT_PADS gstpad.c:1674:gst_pad_unlink: unlinking pb_equalizer:src(0x279d950) and pb_rglimiter:sink(0x279dad0)
0:03:52.153301863  3417      0x1cad800 INFO        GST_ELEMENT_PADS gstpad.c:1717:gst_pad_unlink: unlinked pb_equalizer:src and pb_rglimiter:sink
0:03:52.153321583  3417      0x1cad800 INFO           GST_PARENTAGE gstbin.c:1371:gst_bin_remove_func:<outsinkbin> removed child "pb_rglimiter"
0:03:52.153335943  3417      0x1cad800 INFO         GST_REFCOUNTING gstelement.c:2852:gst_element_dispose:<pb_rglimiter> dispose
0:03:52.153348343  3417      0x1cad800 INFO        GST_ELEMENT_PADS gstelement.c:845:gst_element_remove_pad:<pb_rglimiter> removing pad 'src'
0:03:52.153363423  3417      0x1cad800 INFO        GST_ELEMENT_PADS gstelement.c:845:gst_element_remove_pad:<pb_rglimiter> removing pad 'sink'
0:03:52.153379143  3417      0x1cad800 INFO         GST_REFCOUNTING gstelement.c:2876:gst_element_dispose:<pb_rglimiter> parent class dispose
0:03:52.153392743  3417      0x1cad800 INFO         GST_REFCOUNTING gstelement.c:2907:gst_element_finalize:<pb_rglimiter> finalize
0:03:52.153405383  3417      0x1cad800 INFO         GST_REFCOUNTING gstelement.c:2918:gst_element_finalize:<pb_rglimiter> finalize parent
0:03:52.153420183  3417      0x1cad800 INFO        GST_ELEMENT_PADS gstpad.c:1674:gst_pad_unlink: unlinking pb_level:src(0x279d350) and pb_equalizer:sink(0x279d7d0)
0:03:52.153439023  3417      0x1cad800 INFO        GST_ELEMENT_PADS gstpad.c:1717:gst_pad_unlink: unlinked pb_level:src and pb_equalizer:sink
0:03:52.153458623  3417      0x1cad800 INFO           GST_PARENTAGE gstbin.c:1371:gst_bin_remove_func:<outsinkbin> removed child "pb_equalizer"
0:03:52.153473103  3417      0x1cad800 INFO         GST_REFCOUNTING gstelement.c:2852:gst_element_dispose:<pb_equalizer> dispose
0:03:52.153485183  3417      0x1cad800 INFO        GST_ELEMENT_PADS gstelement.c:845:gst_element_remove_pad:<pb_equalizer> removing pad 'src'
0:03:52.153501863  3417      0x1cad800 INFO        GST_ELEMENT_PADS gstelement.c:845:gst_element_remove_pad:<pb_equalizer> removing pad 'sink'
0:03:52.153517823  3417      0x1cad800 INFO         GST_REFCOUNTING gstelement.c:2876:gst_element_dispose:<pb_equalizer> parent class dispose
0:03:52.153550143  3417      0x1cad800 INFO         GST_REFCOUNTING gstelement.c:2907:gst_element_finalize:<pb_equalizer> finalize
0:03:52.153563023  3417      0x1cad800 INFO         GST_REFCOUNTING gstelement.c:2918:gst_element_finalize:<pb_equalizer> finalize parent
0:03:52.153578023  3417      0x1cad800 INFO        GST_ELEMENT_PADS gstpad.c:1674:gst_pad_unlink: unlinking pb_rgvolume:src(0x2788540) and pb_level:sink(0x279d1d0)
0:03:52.153597743  3417      0x1cad800 INFO        GST_ELEMENT_PADS gstpad.c:1717:gst_pad_unlink: unlinked pb_rgvolume:src and pb_level:sink
0:03:52.153617143  3417      0x1cad800 INFO           GST_PARENTAGE gstbin.c:1371:gst_bin_remove_func:<outsinkbin> removed child "pb_level"
0:03:52.153631743  3417      0x1cad800 INFO         GST_REFCOUNTING gstelement.c:2852:gst_element_dispose:<pb_level> dispose
0:03:52.153643583  3417      0x1cad800 INFO        GST_ELEMENT_PADS gstelement.c:845:gst_element_remove_pad:<pb_level> removing pad 'src'
0:03:52.160386343  3417      0x1cad800 INFO        GST_ELEMENT_PADS gstelement.c:845:gst_element_remove_pad:<pb_level> removing pad 'sink'
0:03:52.160425623  3417      0x1cad800 INFO         GST_REFCOUNTING gstelement.c:2876:gst_element_dispose:<pb_level> parent class dispose
0:03:52.160444383  3417      0x1cad800 INFO         GST_REFCOUNTING gstelement.c:2907:gst_element_finalize:<pb_level> finalize
0:03:52.160457743  3417      0x1cad800 INFO         GST_REFCOUNTING gstelement.c:2918:gst_element_finalize:<pb_level> finalize parent
0:03:52.160477623  3417      0x1cad800 INFO        GST_ELEMENT_PADS gstpad.c:1674:gst_pad_unlink: unlinking pb_audioconvert:src(0x2776c90) and pb_rgvolume:sink(0x2788380)
0:03:52.160530264  3417      0x1cad800 INFO        GST_ELEMENT_PADS gstpad.c:1717:gst_pad_unlink: unlinked pb_audioconvert:src and pb_rgvolume:sink
0:03:52.160553984  3417      0x1cad800 INFO           GST_PARENTAGE gstbin.c:1371:gst_bin_remove_func:<outsinkbin> removed child "pb_rgvolume"
0:03:52.160574784  3417      0x1cad800 INFO        GST_ELEMENT_PADS gstpad.c:1674:gst_pad_unlink: unlinking rgvolume-volume:src(0x279d050) and src:proxypad3(0x2789580)
0:03:52.160594264  3417      0x1cad800 INFO        GST_ELEMENT_PADS gstpad.c:1717:gst_pad_unlink: unlinked rgvolume-volume:src and src:proxypad3
0:03:52.160615104  3417      0x1cad800 INFO        GST_ELEMENT_PADS gstpad.c:1674:gst_pad_unlink: unlinking sink:proxypad2(0x27893d0) and rgvolume-volume:sink(0x2776e10)
0:03:52.160629344  3417      0x1cad800 INFO        GST_ELEMENT_PADS gstpad.c:1717:gst_pad_unlink: unlinked sink:proxypad2 and rgvolume-volume:sink
0:03:52.160643984  3417      0x1cad800 INFO           GST_PARENTAGE gstbin.c:1371:gst_bin_remove_func:<pb_rgvolume> removed child "rgvolume-volume"
0:03:52.160662224  3417      0x1cad800 INFO         GST_REFCOUNTING gstelement.c:2852:gst_element_dispose:<rgvolume-volume> dispose
0:03:52.160674464  3417      0x1cad800 INFO        GST_ELEMENT_PADS gstelement.c:845:gst_element_remove_pad:<rgvolume-volume> removing pad 'src'
0:03:52.160692984  3417      0x1cad800 INFO        GST_ELEMENT_PADS gstelement.c:845:gst_element_remove_pad:<rgvolume-volume> removing pad 'sink'
0:03:52.160709224  3417      0x1cad800 INFO         GST_REFCOUNTING gstelement.c:2876:gst_element_dispose:<rgvolume-volume> parent class dispose
0:03:52.160723024  3417      0x1cad800 INFO         GST_REFCOUNTING gstelement.c:2907:gst_element_finalize:<rgvolume-volume> finalize
0:03:52.160736064  3417      0x1cad800 INFO         GST_REFCOUNTING gstelement.c:2918:gst_element_finalize:<rgvolume-volume> finalize parent
0:03:52.160750984  3417      0x1cad800 INFO         GST_REFCOUNTING gstelement.c:2852:gst_element_dispose:<pb_rgvolume> dispose
0:03:52.160764464  3417      0x1cad800 INFO        GST_ELEMENT_PADS gstelement.c:845:gst_element_remove_pad:<pb_rgvolume> removing pad 'src'
0:03:52.160785944  3417      0x1cad800 INFO        GST_ELEMENT_PADS gstelement.c:845:gst_element_remove_pad:<pb_rgvolume> removing pad 'sink'
0:03:52.160807904  3417      0x1cad800 INFO         GST_REFCOUNTING gstelement.c:2876:gst_element_dispose:<pb_rgvolume> parent class dispose
0:03:52.160820904  3417      0x1cad800 INFO         GST_REFCOUNTING gstelement.c:2907:gst_element_finalize:<pb_rgvolume> finalize
0:03:52.160834904  3417      0x1cad800 INFO         GST_REFCOUNTING gstelement.c:2918:gst_element_finalize:<pb_rgvolume> finalize parent
0:03:52.160848824  3417      0x1cad800 INFO        GST_ELEMENT_PADS gstpad.c:1674:gst_pad_unlink: unlinking pb_queue:src(0x27be540) and pb_audioconvert:sink(0x2776b10)
0:03:52.160867064  3417      0x1cad800 INFO        GST_ELEMENT_PADS gstpad.c:1717:gst_pad_unlink: unlinked pb_queue:src and pb_audioconvert:sink
0:03:52.160886984  3417      0x1cad800 INFO           GST_PARENTAGE gstbin.c:1371:gst_bin_remove_func:<outsinkbin> removed child "pb_audioconvert"
0:03:52.160905224  3417      0x1cad800 INFO         GST_REFCOUNTING gstelement.c:2852:gst_element_dispose:<pb_audioconvert> dispose
0:03:52.160917344  3417      0x1cad800 INFO        GST_ELEMENT_PADS gstelement.c:845:gst_element_remove_pad:<pb_audioconvert> removing pad 'src'
0:03:52.160932224  3417      0x1cad800 INFO        GST_ELEMENT_PADS gstelement.c:845:gst_element_remove_pad:<pb_audioconvert> removing pad 'sink'
0:03:52.160947584  3417      0x1cad800 INFO         GST_REFCOUNTING gstelement.c:2876:gst_element_dispose:<pb_audioconvert> parent class dispose
0:03:52.160976584  3417      0x1cad800 INFO         GST_REFCOUNTING gstelement.c:2907:gst_element_finalize:<pb_audioconvert> finalize
0:03:52.160989424  3417      0x1cad800 INFO         GST_REFCOUNTING gstelement.c:2918:gst_element_finalize:<pb_audioconvert> finalize parent
0:03:52.161003984  3417      0x1cad800 INFO        GST_ELEMENT_PADS gstpad.c:1674:gst_pad_unlink: unlinking pb_tee:src0(0x27be6c0) and pb_queue:sink(0x27be3c0)
0:03:52.161022584  3417      0x1cad800 INFO        GST_ELEMENT_PADS gstpad.c:1717:gst_pad_unlink: unlinked pb_tee:src0 and pb_queue:sink
0:03:52.161041704  3417      0x1cad800 INFO           GST_PARENTAGE gstbin.c:1371:gst_bin_remove_func:<outsinkbin> removed child "pb_queue"
0:03:52.161056064  3417      0x1cad800 INFO         GST_REFCOUNTING gstelement.c:2852:gst_element_dispose:<pb_queue> dispose
0:03:52.161068464  3417      0x1cad800 INFO        GST_ELEMENT_PADS gstelement.c:845:gst_element_remove_pad:<pb_queue> removing pad 'src'
0:03:52.161088584  3417      0x1cad800 INFO        GST_ELEMENT_PADS gstelement.c:845:gst_element_remove_pad:<pb_queue> removing pad 'sink'
0:03:52.161105064  3417      0x1cad800 INFO         GST_REFCOUNTING gstelement.c:2876:gst_element_dispose:<pb_queue> parent class dispose
0:03:52.161120904  3417      0x1cad800 INFO         GST_REFCOUNTING gstelement.c:2907:gst_element_finalize:<pb_queue> finalize
0:03:52.161132984  3417      0x1cad800 INFO         GST_REFCOUNTING gstelement.c:2918:gst_element_finalize:<pb_queue> finalize parent
0:03:52.161147104  3417      0x1cad800 INFO        GST_ELEMENT_PADS gstpad.c:1674:gst_pad_unlink: unlinking sink:proxypad4(0x2789730) and pb_tee:sink(0x27be240)
0:03:52.161162024  3417      0x1cad800 INFO        GST_ELEMENT_PADS gstpad.c:1717:gst_pad_unlink: unlinked sink:proxypad4 and pb_tee:sink
0:03:52.161174184  3417      0x1cad800 INFO           GST_PARENTAGE gstbin.c:1371:gst_bin_remove_func:<outsinkbin> removed child "pb_tee"
0:03:52.161191904  3417      0x1cad800 INFO        GST_ELEMENT_PADS gstelement.c:845:gst_element_remove_pad:<pb_tee> removing pad 'src0'
0:03:52.161207744  3417      0x1cad800 INFO         GST_REFCOUNTING gstelement.c:2852:gst_element_dispose:<pb_tee> dispose
0:03:52.161222864  3417      0x1cad800 INFO        GST_ELEMENT_PADS gstelement.c:845:gst_element_remove_pad:<pb_tee> removing pad 'sink'
0:03:52.174561987  3417      0x1cad800 INFO         GST_REFCOUNTING gstelement.c:2876:gst_element_dispose:<pb_tee> parent class dispose
0:03:52.174589347  3417      0x1cad800 INFO         GST_REFCOUNTING gstelement.c:2907:gst_element_finalize:<pb_tee> finalize
0:03:52.174602907  3417      0x1cad800 INFO         GST_REFCOUNTING gstelement.c:2918:gst_element_finalize:<pb_tee> finalize parent
0:03:52.174615827  3417      0x1cad800 INFO         GST_REFCOUNTING gstelement.c:2852:gst_element_dispose:<outsinkbin> dispose
0:03:52.174627947  3417      0x1cad800 INFO        GST_ELEMENT_PADS gstelement.c:845:gst_element_remove_pad:<outsinkbin> removing pad 'sink'
0:03:52.174653427  3417      0x1cad800 INFO         GST_REFCOUNTING gstelement.c:2876:gst_element_dispose:<outsinkbin> parent class dispose
0:03:52.174666707  3417      0x1cad800 INFO         GST_REFCOUNTING gstelement.c:2907:gst_element_finalize:<outsinkbin> finalize
0:03:52.174678827  3417      0x1cad800 INFO         GST_REFCOUNTING gstelement.c:2918:gst_element_finalize:<outsinkbin> finalize parent
0:03:52.174696587  3417      0x1cad800 INFO           GST_PARENTAGE gstbin.c:1371:gst_bin_remove_func:<CrossFadeBin> removed child "adder"
0:03:52.174725747  3417      0x1cad800 INFO         GST_REFCOUNTING gstelement.c:2852:gst_element_dispose:<adder> dispose
0:03:52.174738507  3417      0x1cad800 INFO        GST_ELEMENT_PADS gstelement.c:845:gst_element_remove_pad:<adder> removing pad 'sink0'
0:03:52.174751347  3417      0x1cad800 INFO        GST_ELEMENT_PADS gstelement.c:845:gst_element_remove_pad:<adder> removing pad 'src'
0:03:52.174774387  3417      0x1cad800 INFO         GST_REFCOUNTING gstelement.c:2876:gst_element_dispose:<adder> parent class dispose
0:03:52.174787067  3417      0x1cad800 INFO         GST_REFCOUNTING gstelement.c:2907:gst_element_finalize:<adder> finalize
0:03:52.174798947  3417      0x1cad800 INFO         GST_REFCOUNTING gstelement.c:2918:gst_element_finalize:<adder> finalize parent
0:03:52.174810787  3417      0x1cad800 INFO         GST_REFCOUNTING gstelement.c:2852:gst_element_dispose:<CrossFadeBin> dispose
0:03:52.174822587  3417      0x1cad800 INFO         GST_REFCOUNTING gstelement.c:2876:gst_element_dispose:<CrossFadeBin> parent class dispose
0:03:52.174834187  3417      0x1cad800 INFO         GST_REFCOUNTING gstelement.c:2907:gst_element_finalize:<CrossFadeBin> finalize
0:03:52.174846267  3417      0x1cad800 INFO         GST_REFCOUNTING gstelement.c:2918:gst_element_finalize:<CrossFadeBin> finalize parent
cephinux@cephinux-macbook:~$
```

here's the video: http://vimeo.com/11666477

and here's the old video so you can't call me crazy  :Wink:  :http://vimeo.com/11649634

hope this is any help to you. tjis seems all tricky.

----------


## anonbeat

> Ok, will do, but as yet have not reproduced the error, but will keep trying!


I have made changes to the gstreamer backend to try to solve the issues. Can you update to at least 999 and try to get the fast play problem?

Thanks for your help

----------


## eltama

Hi, I haven't posted anything in sometime but I've been following this thread closely. I have some things to report (using version 999).

The radio implementation is really good. When I try to listen to some radio station on a browser or with rhythmbox they stutter, but not in guayadeque!
However, the pause and stop buttons are not working properly, they take really long to stop the streaming.
If I play a file when listening to a radio, it takes really long to start and then you listen to both at the same time, with the radio on the background.

A minor annoyance is that in the status panel it says "Buffering... 0%" it then shows very quickly a percentage bar, and then "Buffering... 0%" again. This repeats the whole time and it's disturbing. This happens for instance with http://player.services.digitar.net/files/si/si.asx

The radio http://streammax.alsolnet.com/fmlaboca does not work, but it works fine on rhythmbox.

If you create a layout and save it and then for some reason guayadeque does not exit properly (because for instance you killed it or you had to reset the computer), the layout is not saved. Probably this is because you keep the configuration file on memory and you save it when you exit the application, in that case it may be a good idea to save on disk at some points like when you create or delete a layout. Just guessing though.

In the Songs Editor->Pictures, the feature to remove the embedded image from a file does not work (at least with the file I tried it, I can send it if you want).

I have spent a lot of time making sure that every folder has a cover.jpg file. However if in "Words to detect covers" I leave front as a second option I sometimes get the wrong covers. For instance, in a directory I have cover.jpg, Los Piojos - Verde paisaje del infierno - Frontal.jpg and Los Piojos - Verde paisaje del infierno - Interior Frontal.jpg and the last gets recognized as the album cover. To get the correct covers I have to remove front from the options.

Finally, the crossfader is shaping nicely but I still experience problems from time to time. Sometimes a song will be stutter until I reload it or it will play just the a second of one song and skip to the next.

I'll be happy to provide more details. Keep the great work!!

----------


## scouser73

Having updated the SVN from your instructions, 

```
cd guayadeque
svn update
sudo make install
```

 it states that I'm currently updated to version 1001 but when I click on the About section it states I'm still using version 996.  Am I doing anything wrong?

----------


## markbl

> A minor annoyance is that in the status panel it says "Buffering... 0%" it then shows very quickly a percentage bar, and then "Buffering... 0%" again. This repeats the whole time and it's disturbing.


I listen to radio frequently in guayadeque and see this. Sometimes it will bounce around and then stop on "Buffering... 0%" and not go anywhere with no audio output. Clicking on the station again may make it work, or click on another station then go back to the first and it will work. Radio selection seemed more reliable to me a few versions ago. I'm using svn 1001 now but around the early 900's it seemed better.

----------


## anonbeat

> Having updated the SVN from your instructions, 
> 
> ```
> cd guayadeque
> svn update
> sudo make install
> ```
> 
>  it states that I'm currently updated to version 1001 but when I click on the About section it states I'm still using version 996.  Am I doing anything wrong?


Use 


```
svn update
./build
sudo make install
```

Thanks for your help

----------


## scouser73

Thanks, it's updated now.

----------


## pickarooney

The fourth option in the crossfader is still ambiguous. The "point" in question could mean the time or the volume.

----------


## northwestuntu

is there a way to sort 2 columns in the library? 

i like to put the latest albums at the top of the list, so i sort by year, but then my track list is not in order.  it's like 5,6,1,2.  so i guess i would need to sort 2 columns to make it work right.

----------


## AnneTanne

> However, the pause and stop buttons are not working properly, they take really long to stop the streaming.
> If I play a file when listening to a radio, it takes really long to start and then you listen to both at the same time, with the radio on the background.


I seem to have the same problem.
When I start listening to a radiostream, it often seems impossible to let it halt.  Not by clicking on the stop button, not by right-clicking in the playqueue and have the queue cleared...
When I try to let one stream halt by starting another, I hear both together...
The only thing I can do is close Guayadeque...

----------


## anonbeat

> I seem to have the same problem.
> When I start listening to a radiostream, it often seems impossible to let it halt.  Not by clicking on the stop button, not by right-clicking in the playqueue and have the queue cleared...
> When I try to let one stream halt by starting another, I hear both together...
> The only thing I can do is close Guayadeque...


This should be fixed in revision 1003. Can you try again with this version ?

Thanks

----------


## AnneTanne

> This should be fixed in revision 1003. Can you try again with this version ?


Updated to 1004
Indeed, stop-button does work now.
Only when I make a mistake myself there's still a problem:
Sometimes, when not being very attentive, I try to change to another stream by double clicking on it, and then the  first stream continues, with the second superimposed. When I click on stop, the second stops indeed, but the first stream goes on, and stop or pause doesn't work anymore.

----------


## anonbeat

> Updated to 1004
> Indeed, stop-button does work now.
> Only when I make a mistake myself there's still a problem:
> Sometimes, when not being very attentive, I try to change to another stream by double clicking on it, and then the  first stream continues, with the second superimposed. When I click on stop, the second stops indeed, but the first stream goes on, and stop or pause doesn't work anymore.


In which situation double click on a new radio continues playing the old one? This should never happen

----------


## AnneTanne

Well, I found out I only have problems with user defined streams...

Shoutcast works flawless, but after the first succes I mentioned in my previous post, I'm not able anymore to have a 'user-defined' stream halt.
(So probably it's a 'user-defined error' too, I guess I did something wrong while defining the stream....)

----------


## anonbeat

> ...
> The radio implementation is really good. When I try to listen to some radio station on a browser or with rhythmbox they stutter, but not in guayadeque!
> However, the pause and stop buttons are not working properly, they take really long to stop the streaming.
> 
> If I play a file when listening to a radio, it takes really long to start and then you listen to both at the same time, with the radio on the background.


This should already be fixed in svn revision 1003





> A minor annoyance is that in the status panel it says "Buffering... 0%" it then shows very quickly a percentage bar, and then "Buffering... 0%" again. This repeats the whole time and it's disturbing. This happens for instance with http://player.services.digitar.net/files/si/si.asx


I dunno why but this radio stream is buffering all the time. Its not a guayadeque fault as the same happens with Totem or Rhythmbox. 




> The radio http://streammax.alsolnet.com/fmlaboca does not work, but it works fine on rhythmbox.


Use *mmsh://streammax.alsolnet.com/fmlaboca?MSWMExt=.asf* as url for this radio.





> If you create a layout and save it and then for some reason guayadeque does not exit properly (because for instance you killed it or you had to reset the computer), the layout is not saved. Probably this is because you keep the configuration file on memory and you save it when you exit the application, in that case it may be a good idea to save on disk at some points like when you create or delete a layout. Just guessing though.


This have been fixed in svn revision 1007





> In the Songs Editor->Pictures, the feature to remove the embedded image from a file does not work (at least with the file I tried it, I can send it if you want).


Yes please send it so I can test




> I have spent a lot of time making sure that every folder has a cover.jpg file. However if in "Words to detect covers" I leave front as a second option I sometimes get the wrong covers. For instance, in a directory I have cover.jpg, Los Piojos - Verde paisaje del infierno - Frontal.jpg and Los Piojos - Verde paisaje del infierno - Interior Frontal.jpg and the last gets recognized as the album cover. To get the correct covers I have to remove front from the options.


I guess I explained already how pictures are loaded. Its not how you guessed. There is one process that list all the files and add the possible cover files to a list. Once the audio files are read it takes this possible cover files and assign them one by one. Right now the program dont assign priorities for covers. Just guess that if a file have the proper word on it its a right cover and continues.





> Finally, the crossfader is shaping nicely but I still experience problems from time to time. Sometimes a song will be stutter until I reload it or it will play just the a second of one song and skip to the next.
> I'll be happy to provide more details. Keep the great work!!


If you can give more details will be more helpfull as this dont help much.
Im trying to get all the issues with the crossfader engine solved before release it. I will try to release it with the two engines so ppl can switch to the old engine if things are bad for them.

Thank you very much for all your help testing

----------


## anonbeat

> I listen to radio frequently in guayadeque and see this. Sometimes it will bounce around and then stop on "Buffering... 0%" and not go anywhere with no audio output. Clicking on the station again may make it work, or click on another station then go back to the first and it will work. Radio selection seemed more reliable to me a few versions ago. I'm using svn 1001 now but around the early 900's it seemed better.


The net or the radiostation load is not always the same. There may be problems when connecting to it. Ocasionally I get also buffering errors when loading a station and playing the stream again solves it. That is normal if its not happening all the times.
I have fixed some issues when loading new stations or tracks if currently was playing a radiostation buffering.
Can you please update to latest revision and let me know if now its better?

Thank you very much for your help

----------


## anonbeat

> The fourth option in the crossfader is still ambiguous. The "point" in question could mean the time or the volume.


Changed point for volume. Do you think this way is clear enough? What should be ?

Thanks

----------


## anonbeat

> is there a way to sort 2 columns in the library? 
> 
> i like to put the latest albums at the top of the list, so i sort by year, but then my track list is not in order.  it's like 5,6,1,2.  so i guess i would need to sort 2 columns to make it work right.


Right now there is no such option. I will see if can be done what you sugest.

Thank you for your help testing

----------


## anonbeat

Anyone got the fast play after a pause with latest revisions from this morning ?

Thanks

----------


## genesys87

I noticed a "bad" behaviour in lyrics management: if I I'm listening to a song and the lyrics element is not active, when I active it, it doesn't show song's lyrics, even if the option "Link to player" is checked; it begin searching the lyrics only on song change.
I expect that when lyrics element is opened and "Link to player" is on, it checks if there is a song playing and gets lyrics for that song.

----------


## theLegend

> Anyone got the fast play after a pause with latest revisions from this morning ?
> 
> Thanks


I haven't been able to reproduce it so I guess its fixed now? I bet as soon as I've posted this post however the problem will rear its ugly head!
Excellent job with the crossfader though and other features you've implemented in such a short space of time!  :Smile:  Keep up the excellent work.

----------


## pickarooney

> Changed point for volume. Do you think this way is clear enough? What should be ?
> 
> Thanks


I haven't updated the SVN version yet, but did you notice the last word in the tooltop is typoed as 'stars' and the first tooltip has 'fot'?

When I move the 4th slider, the green part of the graph moves horizontally, which I assumed was the timeline rather than the volume.

The graph needs to have labels on the axes to make this clear, I think.

Also, it's not totally clear what the values are. The time values (1st and 2nd sliders) are obviously seconds but the 3th and 4th values refer to volume with no reference points for 0 and 10. The main volume control in Guayadeque uses % so it would make sense to have these sliders go from 0 to 100% instead of using 0 to 10 with decimal points.

(My speakers go all the way up to 11 so this scale doesn't suit them anyway  :Wink:  )

Finally, the cross fader setup is quite tricky to understand. I have to think long and hard about what I'm setting each time. The graph does help an awful lot and it's great that there is such flexibility. However, inexperienced users might appreciate two options: 'off' and 'default', this being maybe 5 seconds out and in with fade out and in on 50% or something that demonstrates the crossfader effectively allowing the user to fine-tune for his or her ears afterwards.

----------


## theLegend

> I haven't updated the SVN version yet, but did you notice the last word in the tooltop is typoed as 'stars' and the first tooltip has 'fot'?
> 
> When I move the 4th slider, the green part of the graph moves horizontally, which I assumed was the timeline rather than the volume.
> 
> The graph needs to have labels on the axes to make this clear, I think.
> 
> Also, it's not totally clear what the values are. The time values (1st and 2nd sliders) are obviously seconds but the 3th and 4th values refer to volume with no reference points for 0 and 10. The main volume control in Guayadeque uses % so it would make sense to have these sliders go from 0 to 100% instead of using 0 to 10 with decimal points.
> 
> (My speakers go all the way up to 11 so this scale doesn't suit them anyway  )
> ...


r
I partly agree with pickarooney and not one to blow one's own trumpet but I think my crossfading preferences redesign would have helped to acheive what pickarooney is aiming for. I think!  :Smile:

----------


## anonbeat

> I haven't updated the SVN version yet, but did you notice the last word in the tooltop is typoed as 'stars' and the first tooltip has 'fot'?
> 
> When I move the 4th slider, the green part of the graph moves horizontally, which I assumed was the timeline rather than the volume.
> 
> The graph needs to have labels on the axes to make this clear, I think.
> 
> Also, it's not totally clear what the values are. The time values (1st and 2nd sliders) are obviously seconds but the 3th and 4th values refer to volume with no reference points for 0 and 10. The main volume control in Guayadeque uses % so it would make sense to have these sliders go from 0 to 100% instead of using 0 to 10 with decimal points.
> 
> (My speakers go all the way up to 11 so this scale doesn't suit them anyway  )
> ...


The third parameter defines the initial volume of the starting track. Most programs set this to 0 but I think this is not a good setting. I prefer to hear the new track from start.

The forth param defines when the new track should start. Its trigered by the fade out volume position. This is why when its 9 starts before than when its at 5 because the volume goes from 10 to 0.

I can label it as % but I really think its good enought having it as a 0 to 10 scale.
I dont think adding more 'features' to this crossfader will make it more easy. I think that having many choices what does is make ppl have more doubts about it.
I agree about the graphics labels. The graphic can be improved of course. Right now its very simple one.

Thanks for your help

----------


## pickarooney

> The forth param defines when the new track should start. Its trigered by the fade out volume position. This is why when its 9 starts before than when its at 5 because the volume goes from 10 to 0.


I finally understand the logic behind this now and it of course makes a lot of sense when it's explained! I've just been randomly moving the sliders and using the graph to 'see' what it will sound like up to now, to be honest.

----------


## ivanovnegro

> Anyone got the fast play after a pause with latest revisions from this morning ?
> 
> Thanks


No I havent got this problem but now I noticed that guayadeque uses 90 to 100 % of my CPU in the pause and stop position, in the stop position when I have got tracks playing and then stop them, I dont know why.
And the problem with the wma-files are there too. Now I was changing the tagfiles of "Pink Floyd-The Wall" and after the changes my files were destroyed, but I had it on the external harddisk, so it doesnt matter, but its really a problem, maybe I have to convert all the wma-files in mp3 or something else. In "The Wall" I have one track that is mp3 but when I search the album guayadeque only shows the wma-tracks.

----------


## theLegend

> The third parameter defines the initial volume of the starting track. Most programs set this to 0 but I think this is not a good setting. I prefer to hear the new track from start.
> 
> The forth param defines when the new track should start. Its trigered by the fade out volume position. This is why when its 9 starts before than when its at 5 because the volume goes from 10 to 0.
> 
> I can label it as % but I really think its good enought having it as a 0 to 10 scale.
> I dont think adding more 'features' to this crossfader will make it more easy. I think that having many choices what does is make ppl have more doubts about it.
> I agree about the graphics labels. The graphic can be improved of course. Right now its very simple one.
> 
> Thanks for your help


I don't see it as adding more features but rather having more 'control' over the fading in and out when pressing certain player controls or simply when the track changes when reaching the end of the song. For example, I want different settings for when I skip between tracks to when I'm pressing pause or even stop and different settings for when the track changes. But I do see why you have it like it is now, maybe I'm just being greedy! Still the program is still way and above any music player out there, I just hope that the developers of covergloobus see this and any developer who use a music player for their software, and maybe Canonical can change it for Rhythmbox? Here's wishing!

----------


## eltama

> This should already be fixed in svn revision 1003
> I dunno why but this radio stream is buffering all the time. Its not a guayadeque fault as the same happens with Totem or Rhythmbox.


The stop and pause buttons are working fine now, thanks!
As regards the radio, if it's their fault then it's OK, at least it plays fine in guayadeque that is more than I can say from other players.




> Use *mmsh://streammax.alsolnet.com/fmlaboca?MSWMExt=.asf* as url for this radio.


I tried it but it doesn't work. I get


```
10:16:33 AM:  * * * * * * * * * * current stream list * * * * * * * * * *
10:16:33 AM: [waiting] 'fmlaboca?MSWMExt=.asf'
10:16:33 AM: [prerolling] 'fmlaboca?MSWMExt=.asf'
10:16:33 AM: [prerolling] 'fmlaboca?MSWMExt=.asf'
10:16:33 AM:  * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
10:16:54 AM: unable to preroll stream mmsh://streammax.alsolnet.com/fmlaboca?MSWMExt=.asf
10:16:54 AM: Error: ee: Failed load of file 'mmsh://streammax.alsolnet.com/fmlaboca?MSWMExt=.asf'
```





> This have been fixed in svn revision 1007


I tried creating a new layout and killing guayadeque and when I restarted the new layout was gone. Using rev 1007.




> Yes please send it so I can test


I have emailed it.




> I guess I explained already how pictures are loaded. Its not how you guessed. There is one process that list all the files and add the possible cover files to a list. Once the audio files are read it takes this possible cover files and assign them one by one. Right now the program dont assign priorities for covers. Just guess that if a file have the proper word on it its a right cover and continues.


I thought this had changed when you added the possibility to order the words to detect covers. If there are no priorities what's the point in ordering them?




> If you can give more details will be more helpfull as this dont help much.
> Im trying to get all the issues with the crossfader engine solved before release it. I will try to release it with the two engines so ppl can switch to the old engine if things are bad for them.


I will. I've been listening to music at home for a couple of hours and everything works fine, but this happened at work where I access my library remotely.




> Thank you very much for all your help testing


Thanks you for the hard work.

----------


## anonbeat

> No I havent got this problem but now I noticed that guayadeque uses 90 to 100 % of my CPU in the pause and stop position, in the stop position when I have got tracks playing and then stop them, I dont know why.
> And the problem with the wma-files are there too. Now I was changing the tagfiles of "Pink Floyd-The Wall" and after the changes my files were destroyed, but I had it on the external harddisk, so it doesnt matter, but its really a problem, maybe I have to convert all the wma-files in mp3 or something else. In "The Wall" I have one track that is mp3 but when I search the album guayadeque only shows the wma-tracks.


I cant reproduce here the high cpu use. I even did a video and posted yesterday that you can watch. 
Can you send me one of this files so I can check it ?

wma have limited support in linux. You should use more open formats for your music like flac, ogg or mp3.

Thanks for your help

----------


## anonbeat

> The stop and pause buttons are working fine now, thanks!
> As regards the radio, if it's their fault then it's OK, at least it plays fine in guayadeque that is more than I can say from other players.
> 
> 
> I tried it but it doesn't work. I get
> 
> 
> ```
> 10:16:33 AM:  * * * * * * * * * * current stream list * * * * * * * * * *
> ...


Weird as it works here. Takes a few seconds to start playing and never ends buffering but at least it can be played.





> I tried creating a new layout and killing guayadeque and when I restarted the new layout was gone. Using rev 1007.


Sorry missed one thing. Its fixed now





> I have emailed it.


Thanks





> I thought this had changed when you added the possibility to order the words to detect covers. If there are no priorities what's the point in ordering them?


Because the first word is used to name the downloaded covers.





> I will. I've been listening to music at home for a couple of hours and everything works fine, but this happened at work where I access my library remotely.
> 
> 
> Thanks you for the hard work.


Thank you for your findings and help testing.

----------


## eltama

> Finally, the cross fader setup is quite tricky to understand. I have to think long and hard about what I'm setting each time. The graph does help an awful lot and it's great that there is such flexibility. However, inexperienced users might appreciate two options: 'off' and 'default', this being maybe 5 seconds out and in with fade out and in on 50% or something that demonstrates the crossfader effectively allowing the user to fine-tune for his or her ears afterwards.


My suggestion is that instead of using short and confusing descriptions like "Out length" or "In Start" (which are also difficult to translate), you write a full sentence and put the slider under it.

I like the idea of a test button. But it's not clear what to use to test. Maybe the current file on the play list and the following or the first two files on the library if the play list is empty. Or maybe you could include two small sample files that are good for testing crossfading.

----------


## eltama

> Weird as it works here. Takes a few seconds to start playing and never ends buffering but at least it can be played.


I tried it again and it's working fine.




> Because the first word is used to name the downloaded covers.


I see, then it's OK.




> Thank you for your findings and help testing.


More coming soon  :Smile:

----------


## eltama

I've found another problem with radios. Sometimes when I play a radio it will start at a very low volume.
It's not always, but I have been able to reproduce it 3 times. To test I am using these radios:
Odeon - Instrumental: http://odeon.cinemageddon.org:2338/cg.ogg
KISS FM - 95.1 - Sólo baladas: http://player.services.digitar.net/f...iss/fmkiss.asx
Radio Si - FM 98.9 - Sólo Rock Nacional: http://player.services.digitar.net/files/si/si.asx
I don't know if it's by chance, but the three times the problems has been with the last radio.

If you are playing a file and then you start playing a radio, time slider freezes in the current position of the song instead of moving to the beginning.

Another problem that is hard to reproduce but it has happened twice is that it will stop playing when it gets to the end of a song and will not continue with the songs on the play list.
Last time I got this on the console:


```
11:28:23 AM: Going to check if pending streams after EOS
11:28:23 AM:  * * * * * * * * * * current stream list * * * * * * * * * *
11:28:23 AM: [pending remove] 'Tal cual.mp3'
11:28:23 AM:  * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
11:28:23 AM:  * * * * * * * * * * current stream list * * * * * * * * * *
11:28:23 AM: [pending remove] 'Tal cual.mp3'
11:28:23 AM:  * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
11:28:23 AM: The faderplaybins list is empty
11:28:23 AM: The faderplaybins list is empty
11:28:23 AM: OnMediaFinished Cur: 0
11:28:23 AM: EOS cancelled...0
11:28:23 AM: not playing
11:28:23 AM: not playing
11:28:24 AM: not playing
11:28:24 AM: not playing
11:28:24 AM: not playing
11:28:24 AM: not playing
11:28:24 AM: not playing
11:28:25 AM: not playing
11:28:25 AM: not playing
11:28:25 AM: not playing
11:28:25 AM: OnMediaState: 2 0
11:28:25 AM: StatusChanged( 2, 0, 0, 0 )
```

Also I would like to ask once again for the following.
Suppose that you are listening to a song and you drag a song to the lyrics tab to see/edit/search its lyric. When you are done you want to see again the lyrics of the currently playing song.
What I want is that if you check the "Follow player" box again, when you reload the lyrics it looks for the lyrics of the currently playing song. Now it searches again for the lyrics of the song you dragged.

----------


## anonbeat

> I've found another problem with radios. Sometimes when I play a radio it will start at a very low volume.
> It's not always, but I have been able to reproduce it 3 times. To test I am using these radios:
> Odeon - Instrumental: http://odeon.cinemageddon.org:2338/cg.ogg
> KISS FM - 95.1 - Sólo baladas: http://player.services.digitar.net/f...iss/fmkiss.asx
> Radio Si - FM 98.9 - Sólo Rock Nacional: http://player.services.digitar.net/files/si/si.asx
> I don't know if it's by chance, but the three times the problems has been with the last radio.


Could not reproduce the problem here




> If you are playing a file and then you start playing a radio, time slider freezes in the current position of the song instead of moving to the beginning.


Fixed in svn now





> Another problem that is hard to reproduce but it has happened twice is that it will stop playing when it gets to the end of a song and will not continue with the songs on the play list.
> Last time I got this on the console:
> 
> 
> ```
> 11:28:23 AM: Going to check if pending streams after EOS
> 11:28:23 AM:  * * * * * * * * * * current stream list * * * * * * * * * *
> 11:28:23 AM: [pending remove] 'Tal cual.mp3'
> 11:28:23 AM:  * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
> ...


Can you send me the complete the log? this dont help without what happened before.




> Also I would like to ask once again for the following.
> Suppose that you are listening to a song and you drag a song to the lyrics tab to see/edit/search its lyric. When you are done you want to see again the lyrics of the currently playing song.
> What I want is that if you check the "Follow player" box again, when you reload the lyrics it looks for the lyrics of the currently playing song. Now it searches again for the lyrics of the song you dragged.


[/QUOTE]
Will try to add it in next release.


Thanks for your help

----------


## eltama

> Could not reproduce the problem here


It's not easy to reproduce, but I did it again. I changed many times from one radio to another and got the problem again with http://player.services.digitar.net/files/si/si.asx

This is the moment when it started playing at a low volume:


```
12:39:20 PM: [fading out] 'cg.ogg'
12:39:20 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
12:39:20 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * current stream list * * * * * * * * * *
12:39:20 PM: [waiting] 'si'
12:39:20 PM: [fading out] 'cg.ogg'
12:39:20 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
12:39:20 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * current stream list * * * * * * * * * *
12:39:20 PM: [waiting] 'si'
12:39:20 PM: [fading out] 'cg.ogg'
12:39:20 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
12:39:20 PM: OnMediaPosition... 30029 - 0  0
12:39:20 PM: fading stream [0.080000, 0] to [1.000000, 100000000] mms://media203.services.digitar.net/si
12:39:20 PM: OnMediaFadeInStarted Cur: 0
12:39:20 PM: OnMediaState: 4 0
12:39:20 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * current stream list * * * * * * * * * *
12:39:20 PM: [fading in] 'si'
12:39:20 PM: [pending remove] 'cg.ogg'
12:39:20 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
12:39:20 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * current stream list * * * * * * * * * *
12:39:20 PM: [fading in] 'si'
12:39:20 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
12:39:20 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * current stream list * * * * * * * * * *
12:39:20 PM: [fading in] 'si'
12:39:20 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
12:39:20 PM: OnMediaFadeOutFinished Cur: 0
12:39:21 PM: OnMediaPosition... 50 - 0  0
12:39:21 PM: Buffering: 8%
```




> Can you send me the complete the log? this dont help without what happened before.


I don't have it now. Guayadeque is logging a lot now and the output get lost quickly, so I will redirect the output to a file next time.

----------


## makuki7

> Anyone got the fast play after a pause with latest revisions from this morning ?
> 
> Thanks


I just got it again (revision 1007). The crossfader was turned off. I tried it several times now, it seems that it only happens when I pause to watch a video.

----------


## pickarooney

I'm lost in teh crossfader settings... 
I have the four settings at, respectively:
6.7
6.7
5
7.6
and each song ends abruptly, there's a brief pause and the next starts suddenly. There's no crossfade at all as far as I can tell...

Alos, I still have that isse that when I click on a point on the time-slider in the playback window the cursor jumps forward but not to the point I'm clicking.

I'm trying to make a screencature video to illustrate it but istanbul makes OGG files which won't decode properly. Can anyone suggest a better program?

----------


## anonbeat

> I'm lost in teh crossfader settings... 
> I have the four settings at, respectively:
> 6.7
> 6.7
> 5
> 7.6
> and each song ends abruptly and the next starts suddenly. There's no crossfade at all as far as I can tell...


Using latest revision? there was a few revision just when I added the decimal options that by my fault the fader times was not used properly. It should be fixed now.

----------


## markbl

anonbeat, I am using v1009 and find that radio stations are more unreliable than ever. Essentially every second station I select fails to play. E.g.

Doubleclick A: plays
Doubleclick B: fails
Doubleclick C: plays
Doubleclick A: fails ...

Not 100% consistent but probably at least 80% for me.

----------


## anonbeat

> anonbeat, I am using v1009 and find that radio stations are more unreliable than ever. Essentially every second station I select fails to play. E.g.
> 
> Doubleclick A: plays
> Doubleclick B: fails
> Doubleclick C: plays
> Doubleclick A: fails ...
> 
> Not 100% consistent but probably at least 80% for me.


What happens when fails ? here Im testing it and plays all radiostations I try one after the other.

----------


## markbl

> What happens when fails ? here Im testing it and plays all radiostations I try one after the other.


It loads up the player and play list with the correct station, I (usually) see a quick flash of the buffering message, but then no audio is output.

----------


## ivanovnegro

> I cant reproduce here the high cpu use. I even did a video and posted yesterday that you can watch. 
> Can you send me one of this files so I can check it ?
> 
> wma have limited support in linux. You should use more open formats for your music like flac, ogg or mp3.
> 
> Thanks for your help


Yes anonbeat, youre right, yesterday I was thinking about that, now I have my files in mp3 and flac. My files were in wma when I copied my CDs at harddik in my Windows time. 
With the open codecs I havent got problems and the tagging works well in the playlist and in the library, thanks for that. It would be nice to save the tags and ratings not only in guayadeque, its only a suggestion.
Thanks for your hard work.

----------


## pickarooney

should perhaps be able to see it in this clip (slider jump problem)
http://img534.imageshack.us/img534/4828/slider.mp4

----------


## theLegend

> should perhaps be able to see it in this clip (slider jump problem)
> http://img534.imageshack.us/img534/4828/slider.mp4


This happens to me but I think its supposed to do that, isn't it Anonbeat? It makes it jump 30 seconds I believe. I quite like this and have got used to it now.

----------


## anonbeat

> should perhaps be able to see it in this clip (slider jump problem)
> http://img534.imageshack.us/img534/4828/slider.mp4


What is the problem?

----------


## pickarooney

I click on the timeline but the slider doesn't move to that point, but it seems to be expected behaviour so not a bug.

----------


## cephinux

hi anon,

wanted to say that now the issue about the high cpu load at pausing a track seems to be fixed.

thanks
 :Guitar:

----------


## eltama

> I click on the timeline but the slider doesn't move to that point, but it seems to be expected behaviour so not a bug.


When you click on the slider it will move by a fix amount towards where you are pointing (. If you want to jump to that point you have to drag the slider.

----------


## ivanovnegro

I noticed that now I cannot change the covers in the library but it works when I do it with current playing tracks in the playlist. Earlier it worked. I dont know yet if it happens with only some of the files but this morning it was with an album with mp3-tracks. It happend with an earlier revision, now I have to test it with 1011.

----------


## ivanovnegro

> I noticed that now I cannot change the covers in the library but it works when I do it with current playing tracks in the playlist. Earlier it worked. I dont know yet if it happens with only some of the files but this morning it was with an album with mp3-tracks. It happend with an earlier revision, now I have to test it with 1011.


Ok its another thing. Guayadeque saves the covers but I cant see them in the album browser like the other covers when I add new ones. Guayadeque only shows the old ones in the album browser but when I play the tracks I can see all covers in the current playing browser and it happens to all music-formats.

----------


## eltama

> Ok its another thing. Guayadeque saves the covers but I cant see them in the album browser like the other covers when I add new ones. Guayadeque only shows the old ones in the album browser but when I play the tracks I can see all covers in the current playing browser and it happens to all music-formats.


My understanding is that in the browser it will show the cover file that it's associated with the disc, e.g. cover.jpg, but in the player the embedded covers have priority. They can be different.

----------


## pickarooney

I had some very weird behaviour tonight. I'd left a playlist in STOP position for several hours, then clicked on PLAY to start playing the highlighted track. The app froze a bit, then the slider started moving without any playback then stopped and went back to the beginning of the track. This happened ten times in a row with various different songs from the playlist and I eventually gave up and shut it down.

----------


## markbl

> It loads up the player and play list with the correct station, I (usually) see a quick flash of the buffering message, but then no audio is output.


Anonbeat, fyi now running v1011 and this seems fixed. Looks like v1010 added quite some changes around this? Thanks.

----------


## scouser73

Would it be possible to have a "Delete From Library" function?

----------


## theLegend

On the playback preferences, I have set it to play a random album when playlist is empty and in Random mode and set it to start a search after 4 tracks are left and to add 10 tracks each time (this being the maximum). Now when the playlist gets to 4 songs left it does do a search but instead of adding random album it adds random tracks.
When I delete/clear the playlist manually it does add a random album but I can't change random play mode to search after 0 tracks are left?

I'm not sure if this is supposed to happen or not but if not can it be added please? I'll add it the ideas sandbox if you want.

----------


## BULLIT22

Love the Player. It's Awesome and Thanks. I want to know if you could  add support for Samba Shares? I think this would be a great Idea. Saves  people from setting up Multiple sharing apps. I would like to get away  from using DAAP for all my pc's when my Samba shares are always there.  Anyway, Thanks.

This could make your player "One of a Kind" for Linux anyway....

----------


## anonbeat

> On the playback preferences, I have set it to play a random album when playlist is empty and in Random mode and set it to start a search after 4 tracks are left and to add 10 tracks each time (this being the maximum). Now when the playlist gets to 4 songs left it does do a search but instead of adding random album it adds random tracks.
> When I delete/clear the playlist manually it does add a random album but I can't change random play mode to search after 0 tracks are left?
> 
> I'm not sure if this is supposed to happen or not but if not can it be added please? I'll add it the ideas sandbox if you want.


You may have Smart mode enabled. What add that 'random' tracks is the smart mode. The random only works when playlist gets empty ( When no more tracks to play)
Just disable the smart mode and will act as you want.

Thanks

----------


## anonbeat

> Love the Player. It's Awesome and Thanks. I want to know if you could  add support for Samba Shares? I think this would be a great Idea. Saves  people from setting up Multiple sharing apps. I would like to get away  from using DAAP for all my pc's when my Samba shares are always there.  Anyway, Thanks.
> 
> This could make your player "One of a Kind" for Linux anyway....


I guess that samba share is not something a music player must do. You can have a shared directory and add links there to the music folders you want to share.

----------


## anonbeat

> Would it be possible to have a "Delete From Library" function?


That is in the idea torrent already. Go and vote for it

----------


## anonbeat

> I had some very weird behaviour tonight. I'd left a playlist in STOP position for several hours, then clicked on PLAY to start playing the highlighted track. The app froze a bit, then the slider started moving without any playback then stopped and went back to the beginning of the track. This happened ten times in a row with various different songs from the playlist and I eventually gave up and shut it down.


By any chance you were running it with logging flags ?
It will be helpfull with the output log

Thanks

----------


## dranach

> Love the Player. It's Awesome and Thanks. I want to know if you could  add support for Samba Shares? I think this would be a great Idea. Saves  people from setting up Multiple sharing apps. I would like to get away  from using DAAP for all my pc's when my Samba shares are always there.  Anyway, Thanks.
> 
> This could make your player "One of a Kind" for Linux anyway....


I have a central repository, that I can access both through cifs (samba) or nfs. The reason I use cifs is that there still are legacy windows boxes at my home. Otherwise the way to go is nfs, imo.

Anyway, I don't want the repository to be mounted at all times, so I wrote a small script, in case I don't remember the commands  :Wink: 

Here it is:




> #!/bin/sh
> ## manual mount of networkshare on <repository>
> # mount using cifs (deprecated, for me anyway..  Use it as you like)
> # sudo mount -t cifs //<ip of repository>/path/to/musicdir \
> ~/path/to/mount -o \
> username=<name>,password=<pass>,iocharset=utf8,fil  emode=0777,dir_mode=0777
> 
> # OR mount using nfs
> sudo mount -t nfs <ip of repository>:/path/to/musicdir ~/path/to/mount


Each time I want to listen to music on my laptop (which is quite often lately, since discovering Guayadeque...), I execute the script.

Hope this helps.

----------


## nothingspecial

I just mount my music (that resides on my server) with sshfs when I want to use Guayadeque on my netbook.

I have an alias in my .bashrc


```
alias music='sshfs -o idmap=user me@192.168.1.10:/media/music ~/Music'
```

So if I want to mount my server's music drive to my netbooks ~/Music directory I just type



```
music
```

This works with Guayadeque very well.

Option, options, that`s why we use linux.

----------


## BULLIT22

Options are very good. All I was saying is I would like to see a Music player with Samba support. I have it up already for 3 XBMC pc's around the house and I thought it would make my future Non-XBMC set-ups a little easier. DAAP is just fine either way. Just a suggestion. Thanks.

----------


## theLegend

> You may have Smart mode enabled. What add that 'random' tracks is the smart mode. The random only works when playlist gets empty ( When no more tracks to play)
> Just disable the smart mode and will act as you want.
> 
> Thanks


I thought I was doing something stupid! Yes, I've turned off Smart mode and now I have a random album playing when the tracklist is empty. Lovely jubbly!

----------


## dranach

> I just mount my music (that resides on my server) with sshfs when I want to use Guayadeque on my netbook.


I didn't know about sshfs. Looks good.. Worth looking into.
Thanks for sharing the info.

----------


## _Smiler_

Hi,

I've just upgraded my system to 10.04 LTS and Guayadeque seems to hang when I try to play internet radio. Also, is the player only available for i386? I used 

```
sudo apt-get install guayadeque
```

 to install. I tried the deb version from sourceforge, not realising it was for i386 so obviously it didn't work. I really want this as fault-free as in Karmic, I love it so! 

Any ideas would be appreciated! Also, I don't know how to pull up a log file but if someone gives me the code I'll do it. (Please and thanks!)

I'm installing via svn right now as that's how I installed it on my last system. I'll edit this post afterwards

Edit: SVN version works like a charm, just like before.

----------


## anonbeat

> Hi,
> 
> I've just upgraded my system to 10.04 LTS and Guayadeque seems to hang when I try to play internet radio. Also, is the player only available for i386? I used 
> 
> ```
> sudo apt-get install guayadeque
> ```
> 
>  to install. I tried the deb version from sourceforge, not realising it was for i386 so obviously it didn't work. I really want this as fault-free as in Karmic, I love it so! 
> ...


Glad that its working fine for you.

Thanks for your help

----------


## Luke has no name

Could you add a "No label" label for tracks that have no label? When I'm trying to sort my library into several separate labels, it's tough to do without this function.

----------


## anonbeat

> Could you add a "No label" label for tracks that have no label? When I'm trying to sort my library into several separate labels, it's tough to do without this function.


Will be added asap.
This have been added to svn revision 1013.

Thanks

----------


## PenguinOfSteel

Hi Anon!
I have a question regarding the fader!
The parameter for the fade out volume at which the fade in start is an asbolute value, am I right?
I think it would be much clear if this was a relative value (a percentage). Example, the fade in start when the fade out volume is the 40% of the original volume

----------


## PenguinOfSteel

There is something like a bug in the "copy to" feature!
I have tried to use it with a portable mp3 player (the sony walkman)... When I try to play the songs in the walkman, they are not ordered by track number... This happen when I copy by drag n drop in nautilus... so maybe is not a guayadeque fault... for this reason I think it would be good to start to think about adding the Media Transfer Protocol (as banshee and rhythmbox have) to guayadeque

----------


## rotwang888

> There is something like a bug in the "copy to" feature!
> I have tried to use it with a portable mp3 player (the sony walkman)... When I try to play the songs in the walkman, they are not ordered by track number... This happen when I copy by drag n drop in nautilus... so maybe is not a guayadeque fault... for this reason I think it would be good to start to think about adding the Media Transfer Protocol (as banshee and rhythmbox have) to guayadeque


How are your files named?  Do they begin with the track #, ie 01-song.mp3, 02-song.mp3, etc?

----------


## AnneTanne

> Well, I found out I only have problems with user defined streams...
> 
> Shoutcast works flawless, but after the first succes I mentioned in my previous post, I'm not able anymore to have a 'user-defined' stream halt.
> (So probably it's a 'user-defined error' too, I guess I did something wrong while defining the stream....)



Now on revision 1014.
At first I thought I had the same problem as described a few days ago, but it seems I found out what was the problem:
I used the URL found on this page, but it seems that I need the 'high' quality streams, as I continue to have problems with 'mid'.
I also noticed I should give the player enough time for buffering, otherwise the first radio continues playing while trying to switch to another (so I hear both then).

----------


## pickarooney

> There is something like a bug in the "copy to" feature!
> I have tried to use it with a portable mp3 player (the sony walkman)... When I try to play the songs in the walkman, they are not ordered by track number... This happen when I copy by drag n drop in nautilus... so maybe is not a guayadeque fault... for this reason I think it would be good to start to think about adding the Media Transfer Protocol (as banshee and rhythmbox have) to guayadeque


I'm not sure this is anything to do with Guayadeque. My mp3 player behaves in a similar way - it reads tracks according to the time they were copied over (via krusaer in my case) and I'm not exactly sure how the copy funtion works (I suspect it optimises based on file/block size). The only way arond it I've found is to copy the tracks one by one or create a script which does it and then add that script to the Guayadeque commands.

Something like 



```
#!/bin/bash
for track in *.mp3
#or for track in $1/*.mp3
do
 cp "$track" /media/mp3player
done
```

----------


## PenguinOfSteel

> How are your files named?  Do they begin with the track #, ie 01-song.mp3, 02-song.mp3, etc?


Yes they are named 01 song.mp3


And answering to pickarooney, I'm afraid that you are right!

Anon could you implement this kind of script suggest by pickarooney? Obviously this have to be optional, in the "send to" preference tab

----------


## PenguinOfSteel

Sorry to all! I'm trying to figure out how to configure shortcuts for playing/pause guayadeque, can someone help me?

----------


## anonbeat

> Could you add a "No label" label for tracks that have no label? When I'm trying to sort my library into several separate labels, it's tough to do without this function.





> Sorry to all! I'm trying to figure out how to configure shortcuts for playing/pause guayadeque, can someone help me?


its already posted in the list. Search for *dbus-send* command in this thread.

----------


## anonbeat

> I'm not sure this is anything to do with Guayadeque. My mp3 player behaves in a similar way - it reads tracks according to the time they were copied over (via krusaer in my case) and I'm not exactly sure how the copy funtion works (I suspect it optimises based on file/block size). The only way arond it I've found is to copy the tracks one by one or create a script which does it and then add that script to the Guayadeque commands.
> 
> Something like 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> #!/bin/bash
> for track in *.mp3
> ...


The copy to works file by file like your script. Using the current order set for the selected items.

----------


## PenguinOfSteel

> The copy to works file by file like your script. Using the current order set for the selected items.


mhhhh if it is like this... I can't imagine what cause my problem

----------


## pickarooney

run *ls -lrt* on the mounted music player and see what order the tracks list in?

----------


## PenguinOfSteel

> run *ls -lrt* on the mounted music player and see what order the tracks list in?


Hi! I made a couple of test in this way:
check with ls -lrt the order in the original directory
copy using guayadeque
check with ls -lrt the order in the destination directory

I test 3 albums!

One album has been copied with songs in correct order (ls -lrt and the display of the usb player display correct order)

One album seems to have been copied correct (ls -lrt display correct order) but in the mp3 player the songs are not listed correctly

For the last album both ls -lrt and the player show that the order is not correct.

This don't seem to be related to the original order of the songs, none of the album display correct order of files using ls -lrt in their folders

----------


## pickarooney

Bit of a mystery... without the song names and full tag detaisl it could be hard to figure out though.
When you copy the last album one track at a time, what does the order look like on the player?

maybe try this on the player:


```
ls /media/mp3player/*.mp3|while read track
do
touch "$track"
done
```

In theory at least this should ensure track 01.song.mp3 is the oldest.

----------


## _Smiler_

Hi, I can't seem to play user defined radio. I'm using the same URL as in Karmic, (I only noticed when I upgraded to Lucid and installed Guayadeque from svn that user-defined radio wasn't working). Shoutcast works fine. I've tried numerous URLs, also. When I double-click on the station, it adds it to the playlist but doesn't buffer or play. It doesn't hang/crash like I said in my last post (when I'd installed through apt in the terminal), just doesn't play.

----------


## VastOne

> Hi, I can't seem to play user defined radio. I'm using the same URL as in Karmic, (I only noticed when I upgraded to Lucid and installed Guayadeque from svn that user-defined radio wasn't working). Shoutcast works fine. I've tried numerous URLs, also. When I double-click on the station, it adds it to the playlist but doesn't buffer or play. It doesn't hang/crash like I said in my last post (when I'd installed through apt in the terminal), just doesn't play.


Pls provide a sample url(s) that you are trying

----------


## _Smiler_

http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio/listen/live/r6.asx
http://mercury.radica.com/bathfm

----------


## theLegend

I'm on revision 1019 which at the time of writing this post is the latest revision, but I've been having this problem for several revisions now :

I open Guayadeque and the playlist from before is loaded in, ok so far, then when I press play nothing happens except the player kind of freezes and can't do anything except force it to quit. I did an output as below 



```
17:57:59: Deleted stale lock file '/home/richard/.guayadeque/.guayadeque-richard'.
17:58:00: Initialized locale ( en_GB )
17:58:00: Library Db Version 13
17:58:00: Library Paths: 
17:58:00: /media/sda3/Music/
17:58:00: 000006FB
17:58:00: Loading /media/sda3/Music/Compilations/101 Housework Songs/9. Tavares - Heaven Must Be Missing An Angel.mp3
17:58:00: Loading /media/sda3/Music/Compilations/101 Housework Songs/10. Shocking Blue - Venus.mp3
17:58:00: Loading /media/sda3/Music/Compilations/101 Housework Songs/11. Norman Greenbaum - Spirit In The Sky.mp3
17:58:00: Loading /media/sda3/Music/Compilations/101 Housework Songs/12. Don McLean - American Pie.mp3
17:58:00: Loading /media/sda3/Music/Compilations/101 Housework Songs/13. Steve Harley & Cockney Rebel - Make Me Smile (Come Up And See Me).mp3
17:58:00: Loading /media/sda3/Music/Compilations/101 Housework Songs/14. Donovan - Sunshine Superman.mp3
17:58:00: Loading /media/sda3/Music/Compilations/101 Housework Songs/15. Jeff Beck - Hi Ho Silver Lining.mp3
17:58:00: Loading /media/sda3/Music/Compilations/101 Housework Songs/16. Pilot - Magic.mp3
17:58:00: Loading /media/sda3/Music/Compilations/101 Housework Songs/17. Gilbert O'Sullivan - Get Down.mp3
17:58:00: Loading /media/sda3/Music/Compilations/101 Housework Songs/18. Dave Edmunds - I Hear You Knocking.mp3
17:58:00: Loading /media/sda3/Music/Compilations/101 Housework Songs/19. Tommy James & The Shondells - Mony Mony.mp3
17:58:00: Loading /media/sda3/Music/Compilations/101 Housework Songs/20. The Beach Boys - Help Me Rhonda.mp3
17:58:00: Loading /media/sda3/Music/Compilations/101 Housework Songs/21. Frankie Valli & The Four Seasons - Beggin.mp3
17:58:00: Loading /media/sda3/Music/Compilations/101 Housework Songs/1. Peggy Lee - Fever.mp3
17:58:00: Loading /media/sda3/Music/Compilations/101 Housework Songs/2. Frank Sinatra - Come Fly With Me.mp3
17:58:00: Loading /media/sda3/Music/Compilations/101 Housework Songs/3. Julie London - Fly Me To The Moon.mp3
17:58:00: Loading /media/sda3/Music/Compilations/101 Housework Songs/4. Frank Sinatra - Love And Marriage.mp3
17:58:00: Loading /media/sda3/Music/Compilations/101 Housework Songs/5. Dean Martin & Helen O'Connell How D'Ya Like Your Eggs In The Morning.mp3
17:58:00: Loading /media/sda3/Music/Compilations/101 Housework Songs/6. The Everly Brothers - ('Til)I Kissed You.mp3
17:58:00: Loading /media/sda3/Music/Compilations/101 Housework Songs/7. Bruce Channel - Hey Baby.mp3
17:58:00: Loading /media/sda3/Music/Compilations/101 Housework Songs/8. Chubby Checker - Let's Twist Again.mp3
17:58:00: Loading /media/sda3/Music/Compilations/101 Housework Songs/9. Little Eva - The Locomotion.mp3
17:58:00: Loading /media/sda3/Music/Compilations/101 Housework Songs/10. Gerry & The Pacemakers - How Do You Do It.mp3
17:58:00: Loading /media/sda3/Music/Compilations/101 Housework Songs/11. Bobby Vee - Take Good Care Of My Baby.mp3
17:58:00: Loading /media/sda3/Music/Compilations/101 Housework Songs/12. Dion - Runaround Sue.mp3
17:58:00: Loading /media/sda3/Music/Compilations/101 Housework Songs/13. The Swinging Blue Jeans - The Hippy Hippy Shake.mp3
17:58:00: Loading /media/sda3/Music/Compilations/101 Housework Songs/14. Manfred Mann - Do Wah Diddy Diddy.mp3
17:58:00: Loading /media/sda3/Music/Compilations/101 Housework Songs/15. The Beach Boys - I Get Around.mp3
17:58:00: Loading /media/sda3/Music/Compilations/101 Housework Songs/16. Herman's Hermits - I'm Into Something Good.mp3
17:58:00: Loading /media/sda3/Music/Compilations/101 Housework Songs/17. The Seekers - Morningtown Ride.mp3
17:58:00: Loading /media/sda3/Music/Compilations/101 Housework Songs/18. Louis Armstrong - We Have All The Time In The World.mp3
17:58:00: Loading /media/sda3/Music/Compilations/101 Housework Songs/19. Matt Monro - From Russia With Love.mp3
17:58:00: Loading /media/sda3/Music/Compilations/101 Housework Songs/20. Nat 'King' Cole - Unforgettable.mp3
17:58:00: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:01: OnMediaState: 2 1 0
17:58:01: Tree Flag 00000002
17:58:01: SetPath: /media/sda3/Music/Shayne Ward
17:58:02: Updating the podcasts...
17:58:04: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:04: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:04: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:04: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:04: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:04: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:04: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:04: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:04: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:04: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:04: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:04: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:04: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:04: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:04: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:04: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:04: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:04: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:04: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:04: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:04: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:04: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:04: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:04: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:04: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:04: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:04: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:04: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:04: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:04: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:04: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:04: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:04: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:04: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:04: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:04: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:04: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:04: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:04: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:04: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:04: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:04: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:04: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:04: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:04: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:04: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:04: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:04: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:04: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:04: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:04: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:04: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:04: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:04: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:04: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:04: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:04: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:04: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:04: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:04: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:04: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:04: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:04: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:05: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:05: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:05: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:05: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:05: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:05: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:05: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:05: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:05: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:05: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:05: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:05: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:05: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:05: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:05: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:05: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:05: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:05: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:05: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:05: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:05: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:05: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:05: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:05: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:05: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:05: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:05: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:05: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:05: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:05: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:05: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:05: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:05: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:05: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:05: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:05: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:05: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:05: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:05: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:05: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:05: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:05: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:05: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:05: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:05: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:05: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:05: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:05: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:05: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:05: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:05: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:05: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:05: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:05: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:05: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:05: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:05: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:05: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:05: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:05: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:05: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:05: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:05: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:05: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:05: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:05: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:05: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:05: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:05: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:05: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:05: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:05: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:05: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:05: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:05: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:05: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:05: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:05: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:05: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:05: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:05: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:05: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:05: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:05: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:05: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:05: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:05: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:05: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:05: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:05: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:05: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:05: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:05: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:05: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:05: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:05: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:05: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:05: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:05: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:05: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:05: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:05: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:05: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:05: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:05: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:05: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:05: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:05: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:05: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:05: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:05: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:05: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:05: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:05: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:05: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:05: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:05: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:05: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:05: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:05: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:05: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:05: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:05: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:05: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:05: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:05: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:05: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:05: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:05: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:05: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:05: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:05: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:05: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:05: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:05: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:05: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:05: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:05: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:05: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:05: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:05: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:05: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:05: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:05: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:05: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:05: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:05: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:05: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:05: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:05: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:05: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:05: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:05: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:05: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:05: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:05: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:05: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:05: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:05: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:05: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:05: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:05: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:05: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:05: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:05: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:05: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:05: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:05: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:05: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:05: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:05: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:05: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:05: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:05: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:06: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:06: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:06: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:06: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:06: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:06: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:06: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:06: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:06: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:06: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:06: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:06: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:06: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:06: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:06: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:06: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:06: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:06: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:06: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:06: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:06: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:06: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:06: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:06: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:06: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:06: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:06: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:06: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:06: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:06: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:06: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:06: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:06: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:06: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:06: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:06: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:06: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:06: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:06: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:06: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:06: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:06: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:06: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:06: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:06: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:06: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:06: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:06: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:06: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:06: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:06: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:06: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:06: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:06: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:06: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:06: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:06: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:06: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:06: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:06: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:06: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:06: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:06: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:06: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:06: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:06: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:06: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:06: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:06: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:06: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:06: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:06: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:06: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:06: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:06: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:06: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:06: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:06: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:06: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:06: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:06: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:06: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:06: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:06: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:06: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:06: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:06: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:06: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:06: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:06: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:06: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:06: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:06: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:06: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:06: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:06: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:06: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:06: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:06: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:06: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:06: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:06: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:06: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:06: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:06: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:06: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:06: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:06: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:06: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:06: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:06: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:06: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:06: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:06: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:06: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:06: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:06: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:06: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:06: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:06: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:06: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:06: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:06: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:06: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:06: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:06: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:06: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:06: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:06: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:06: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:06: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:06: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:06: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:06: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:06: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:06: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:06: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:06: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:06: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:06: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:06: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:06: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:06: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:06: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:06: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:06: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:06: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:06: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:06: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:06: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:06: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:06: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:06: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:06: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:06: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:06: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:06: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:06: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:06: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:06: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:06: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:06: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:06: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:06: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:06: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:06: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:06: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:06: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:06: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:06: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:06: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:06: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:06: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:06: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:07: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:07: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:07: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:07: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:07: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:07: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:07: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:07: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:07: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:07: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:07: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:07: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:07: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:07: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:07: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:07: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:07: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:07: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:07: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:07: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:07: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:07: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:07: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:07: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:07: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:07: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:07: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:07: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:07: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:07: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:07: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:07: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:07: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:07: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:07: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:07: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:07: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:07: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:07: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:07: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:07: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:07: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:07: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:07: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:07: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:07: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:07: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:07: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:07: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:07: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:07: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:07: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:07: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:07: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:07: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:07: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:07: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:07: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:07: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:07: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:07: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:07: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:07: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:07: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:07: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:07: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:07: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:07: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:07: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:07: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:07: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:07: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:07: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:07: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:07: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:07: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:07: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:07: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:07: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:07: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:07: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:07: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:07: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:07: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:07: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:07: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:07: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:07: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:07: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:07: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:07: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:07: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:07: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:07: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:07: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:07: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:07: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:07: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:07: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:07: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:07: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:07: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:07: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:07: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:07: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:07: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:07: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:07: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:07: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:07: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:07: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:07: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:07: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:07: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:07: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:07: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:07: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:07: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:07: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:07: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:07: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:07: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:07: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:07: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:07: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:07: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:07: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:07: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:07: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:07: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:07: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:07: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:07: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:07: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:07: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:07: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:07: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:07: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:07: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:07: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:07: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:07: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:07: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:07: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:07: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:07: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:07: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:07: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:07: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:07: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:07: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:07: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:07: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:07: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:07: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:07: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:07: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:07: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:07: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:07: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:07: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:07: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:07: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:07: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:07: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:07: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:07: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:07: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:07: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:07: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:07: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:07: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:07: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:07: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:07: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:08: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:08: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:08: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:08: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:08: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:08: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:08: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:08: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:08: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:08: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:08: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:08: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:08: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:08: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:08: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:08: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:08: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:08: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:08: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:08: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:08: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:08: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:08: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:08: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:08: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:08: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:08: SetNextTrack: 0
17:58:08: SetNextTrack: 0
```

However if I double click on another track in the playlist it appears to play that fine and continues playing the songs after in the playlist like normal. Most odd!

----------


## _Smiler_

> Pls provide a sample url(s) that you are trying


I'd replied with two URLs, but I've tried playing again and it worked. No idea how or why, I haven't done anything to it and it's the same URL. Oh well, at least it's working. No other complaints at the moment! Guayadeque has returned to being wonderful...Thanks VastOne for replying anyway.

----------


## anonbeat

> I'm on revision 1019 which at the time of writing this post is the latest revision, but I've been having this problem for several revisions now :
> 
> I open Guayadeque and the playlist from before is loaded in, ok so far, then when I press play nothing happens except the player kind of freezes and can't do anything except force it to quit. I did an output as below 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 17:57:59: Deleted stale lock file '/home/richard/.guayadeque/.guayadeque-richard'.
> 17:58:00: Initialized locale ( en_GB )
> ...


Thanks for the bug report. Will try to figure it out asap. Something weird is happening.

----------


## theLegend

> Thanks for the bug report. Will try to figure it out asap. Something weird is happening.


Thanks, and you are not wrong, something weird is happening! Fortunately I can still play some songs!  :Smile:

----------


## tjk

I tried several instructions for building the svn version of guayadeque, but in each case I get the following errors when I try to build the file:
-- The C compiler identification is GNU
-- The CXX compiler identification is GNU
-- Check for working C compiler: /usr/bin/gcc
-- Check for working C compiler: /usr/bin/gcc -- works
-- Detecting C compiler ABI info
-- Detecting C compiler ABI info - done
-- Check for working CXX compiler: /usr/bin/c++
-- Check for working CXX compiler: /usr/bin/c++ -- works
-- Detecting CXX compiler ABI info
-- Detecting CXX compiler ABI info - done
-- Using install prefix /usr ...
-- Found wxWidgets: TRUE
-- checking for module 'gstreamer-0.10'
--   found gstreamer-0.10, version 0.10.25
-- checking for module 'gstreamer-controller-0.10'
--   found gstreamer-controller-0.10, version 0.10.25
-- checking for module 'sqlite3'
--   found sqlite3, version 3.6.10
-- checking for module 'libcurl'
--   found libcurl, version 7.19.5
-- checking for module 'taglib'
--   found taglib, version 1.6
-- checking for module 'dbus-1'
--   found dbus-1, version 1.2.16
-- checking for module 'flac'
--   found flac, version 1.2.1
Current revision is 1019
-- Configuring done
-- Generating done
-- Build files have been written to: /home/tim/guayadeque-svn
[  1%] Building CXX object src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/AlListBox.o
In file included from /home/tim/guayadeque-svn/src/ItemListBox.h:24,
                 from /home/tim/guayadeque-svn/src/AlListBox.h:25,
                 from /home/tim/guayadeque-svn/src/AlListBox.cpp:21:
/home/tim/guayadeque-svn/src/ListView.h: In member function void guListViewAttr::LoadSysColors():
/home/tim/guayadeque-svn/src/ListView.h:125: error: wxSYS_COLOUR_LISTBOXTEXT was not declared in this scope
/home/tim/guayadeque-svn/src/AlListBox.cpp: In member function virtual void guAlListBox::ReloadItems(bool):
/home/tim/guayadeque-svn/src/AlListBox.cpp:397: warning: format %u expects type unsigned int, but argument 3 has type size_t
make[2]: *** [src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/AlListBox.o] Error 1
make[1]: *** [src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/all] Error 2
make: *** [all] Error 2
I'm trying to install it in Kubuntu 9.10 64-bit.




> *Instructions on how to build guayadeque in Ubuntu Juanty 9.04*

----------


## anonbeat

> I tried several instructions for building the svn version of guayadeque, but in each case I get the following errors when I try to build the file:
> -- The C compiler identification is GNU
> -- The CXX compiler identification is GNU
> -- Check for working C compiler: /usr/bin/gcc
> -- Check for working C compiler: /usr/bin/gcc -- works
> -- Detecting C compiler ABI info
> -- Detecting C compiler ABI info - done
> -- Check for working CXX compiler: /usr/bin/c++
> -- Check for working CXX compiler: /usr/bin/c++ -- works
> ...


What is the libwxgtk2.8-dev version you have ?
I have here 2.8.10.1-0ubuntu1

Thanks for your interest in guayadeque

----------


## anonbeat

> I'd replied with two URLs, but I've tried playing again and it worked. No idea how or why, I haven't done anything to it and it's the same URL. Oh well, at least it's working. No other complaints at the moment! Guayadeque has returned to being wonderful...Thanks VastOne for replying anyway.


I tried a while back your urls and the 1st one worked but buffering all the time and the 2nd one never got to play because never filled the buffer. I think it was too bussy or something like this.

Thanks for your help

----------


## nothingspecial

> it is a music player with the aims to be easy to use and fast even for huge music collections.


Well I just sat studying at the library today, with an upto date gauyadeque and a small (some carefully chosen tunes for my netbook) music library.

May I say it is easy to use and fast for small collections too.  :Smile:

----------


## anonbeat

> Well I just sat studying at the library today, with an upto date gauyadeque and a small (some carefully chosen tunes for my netbook) music library.
> 
> May I say it is easy to use and fast for small collections too.


It should  :Very Happy:

----------


## anonbeat

> I'm on revision 1019 which at the time of writing this post is the latest revision, but I've been having this problem for several revisions now :
> 
> I open Guayadeque and the playlist from before is loaded in, ok so far, then when I press play nothing happens except the player kind of freezes and can't do anything except force it to quit. I did an output as below 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 17:57:59: Deleted stale lock file '/home/richard/.guayadeque/.guayadeque-richard'.
> 17:58:00: Initialized locale ( en_GB )
> ...


This have been fixed in svn revision 1020. Please try it and let me know if you find something else.

Thanks a lot for your bug report

----------


## tjk

Synaptic shows that I have libwxgtk2.8-dev version 2.8.10.1-0ubuntu1 installed.




> What is the libwxgtk2.8-dev version you have ?
> I have here 2.8.10.1-0ubuntu1
> 
> Thanks for your interest in guayadeque

----------


## PenguinOfSteel

Hi to all! I have added an idea to ideatorrent regarding the implementation of a "Album added date".

What I mean is: sometimes for certain album it happens to me that the songs have different added date, it would be useful to add a field called "Album added date" which is for example the earlier between the added date of all the songs of that album.

https://sourceforge.net/apps/ideator...rrent/idea/53/

----------


## nothingspecial

> Hi to all! I have added an idea to ideatorrent regarding the implementation of a "Album added date".
> 
> What I mean is: sometimes for certain album it happens to me that the songs have different added date, it would be useful to add a field called "Album added date" which is for example the earlier between the added date of all the songs of that album.
> 
> https://sourceforge.net/apps/ideator...rrent/idea/53/


Why not develop that idea further and have a dynamic playlist of "New Music".

I`ll go to the cd shop maybe 2 or 3 times a month and get a few albums. When I`m sitting there trying to decide what to put on I sometimes can`t remember what I bought last month even though it`s relatively new. 

Say a playlist of the last 20 albums.

----------


## PenguinOfSteel

> Why not develop that idea further and have a dynamic playlist of "New Music".
> 
> I`ll go to the cd shop maybe 2 or 3 times a month and get a few albums. When I`m sitting there trying to decide what to put on I sometimes can`t remember what I bought last month even though it`s relatively new. 
> 
> Say a playlist of the last 20 albums.


This is exactly my problem! I think just with this "album added date" one can create whatever playlist he wants!

----------


## anonbeat

> Synaptic shows that I have libwxgtk2.8-dev version 2.8.10.1-0ubuntu1 installed.


Can you run this ?


```
grep wxSYS_COLOUR_LISTBOXTEXT /usr/include/wx-2.8/wx/*
```

here is my output


```
/usr/include/wx-2.8/wx/settings.h:    wxSYS_COLOUR_LISTBOXTEXT,
```

you seems to dont have this defined.

----------


## anonbeat

> Why not develop that idea further and have a dynamic playlist of "New Music".
> 
> I`ll go to the cd shop maybe 2 or 3 times a month and get a few albums. When I`m sitting there trying to decide what to put on I sometimes can`t remember what I bought last month even though it`s relatively new. 
> 
> Say a playlist of the last 20 albums.


There is a playlist called 'Recent added tracks' that should do what you says. Maybe just need to change the period to check.

Thanks

----------


## PenguinOfSteel

> There is a playlist called 'Recent added tracks' that should do what you says. Maybe just need to change the period to check.
> 
> Thanks


Yep, but I have this problem, don't know If I'm the only one, that sometimes in the same album songs have different added date

----------


## anonbeat

> ...
> Also I would like to ask once again for the following.
> Suppose that you are listening to a song and you drag a song to the lyrics tab to see/edit/search its lyric. When you are done you want to see again the lyrics of the currently playing song.
> What I want is that if you check the "Follow player" box again, when you reload the lyrics it looks for the lyrics of the currently playing song. Now it searches again for the lyrics of the song you dragged.


This have been added to svn 1021. Also added the same in last.fm panel in revision 1022

Thanks for your suggestion

----------


## eltama

> This have been added to svn 1021. Also added the same in last.fm panel in revision 1022
> 
> Thanks for your suggestion


It works really well, thanks a lot!!

----------


## rotwang888

> Why not develop that idea further and have a dynamic playlist of "New Music".
> 
> I`ll go to the cd shop maybe 2 or 3 times a month and get a few albums. When I`m sitting there trying to decide what to put on I sometimes can`t remember what I bought last month even though it`s relatively new. 
> 
> Say a playlist of the last 20 albums.


 I've been in the habit, going back to foobar2k on windows, of adding anything new I rip to a static playlist called "new".  Works for me.
  This probably won't be much help since I haven't reproduced the problem yet, but last night I had a strange playback problem where at the end of a track, the player advanced to the next track AND audio played of the PREVIOUS track in the playlist.  Very odd.  Also I noticed that the ogg tracks that will play forever and can only be stopped by closing the program when trying to pause them also have the same problem when pressing the stop button.
 I think I mentioned before having issues with the tag editor not saving certain fields (usually artist) when editing multiple tracks.  Well, the problem remains, and it seems to be the same when editing a single track.  I'll edit the artist field, save, and the field will be blank.  I'll have to try again a time or two until it will save correctly.  I've tried to do it while running Guayadeque from the terminal, but I don't see any useful output. 
 It's a little late now, but congrats on releasing version 1,000! Wow.

----------


## theLegend

> This have been fixed in svn revision 1020. Please try it and let me know if you find something else.
> 
> Thanks a lot for your bug report


Yes I can confirm its now working fine....for now! lol... Cheers Anonbeat, keep up the good work but don't neglect those kiddies just to satisfy us!  :Smile:

----------


## nothingspecial

> There is a playlist called 'Recent added tracks' that should do what you says. Maybe just need to change the period to check.
> 
> Thanks


Of course there is. Gah, I want to find a bug or think of something that is needed.

You keep spoiling it by thinking of everything already.

It`s my mission now, I AM going to find some way to improve this player.

 :Wink:

----------


## wishingstar

Hi,

Just found about about this yesterday! can't believe i've been using linux for over a year and i just heard about this! AMAZING Anonbeat  :Smile:  :Guitar: 

With all the great things included in this player already, i don't know if i can make a lot of suggestions regarding it  :Smile:  I'm using version 0.2.5 (and getting ready to download the svn version tonight, here's my experience with it so far:

1-amazing interface, the use of tabs reduced the clutter A LOT!
2-can't believe i finally found a player that gets covers from google! I listen to a lot of indie rock and so most of my covers are never on amazon  :Smile: 
3-love the feature where it adds a few tracks at a time to the playlist, based on what you're loving at the moment! great feature!

On to suggestions:
1- Speed is a killer with this app! i mean, when it decided to work fast, it's LIGHTENING fast, but sometimes it just sticks its feet against the wall and i have to reset it from the system monitor.
2- Lyrics search suggestion: include Lyricsondemand.com, the most comprehensive lyrics library on the net!
3- the browser tab is a little annoying because the album covers are so far apart, i would suggest you bring them a little closer for a more compact and artistic look  :Smile: 
4- maybe add the ability to send certain tracks directly to soundconverter for processing  :Smile: 
5- the option of viewing genre, artists and albums as tag cloud, mosaic or list, just to spice things up a bit  :Smile: 
6- I would like to contribute an Arabic translation for this app, how can i do that?

Thanks a lot Anonbeat for this amazing project, i gotta say, even though it's still under development, but you're doing a great job, It's my favorite linux player so far!

Best of luck, and keep the updates coming :Popcorn: 
WishingStar

----------


## rotwang888

> 4- maybe add the ability to send certain tracks directly to soundconverter for processing


 It's not as convenient as a dedicated button, but you can add this feature yourself. Under Library>preferences>commands, add the command "soundconverter {tp}" and give it a name like transcode or convert.  Then this will appear in the right-click menu when you select some tracks.

----------


## wishingstar

Thanks rotwang888! done! amazing how simple this is  :Smile: 

Cheers!

----------


## anonbeat

> Hi,
> 
> Just found about about this yesterday! can't believe i've been using linux for over a year and i just heard about this! AMAZING Anonbeat 
> 
> With all the great things included in this player already, i don't know if i can make a lot of suggestions regarding it  I'm using version 0.2.5 (and getting ready to download the svn version tonight, here's my experience with it so far:
> 
> 1-amazing interface, the use of tabs reduced the clutter A LOT!
> 2-can't believe i finally found a player that gets covers from google! I listen to a lot of indie rock and so most of my covers are never on amazon 
> 3-love the feature where it adds a few tracks at a time to the playlist, based on what you're loving at the moment! great feature!


Thanks for your positive feedback and comments.




> On to suggestions:
> 1- Speed is a killer with this app! i mean, when it decided to work fast, it's LIGHTENING fast, but sometimes it just sticks its feet against the wall and i have to reset it from the system monitor.


Maybe you can give me an example of this situations to try to find out about it.




> 2- Lyrics search suggestion: include Lyricsondemand.com, the most comprehensive lyrics library on the net!


If its possible I will include it. In svn version there is also one great site lyricsplugin.com I guess. Try it




> 3- the browser tab is a little annoying because the album covers are so far apart, i would suggest you bring them a little closer for a more compact and artistic look


The browser look changed in the svn version to make it a litle more compact. Again try it please




> 4- maybe add the ability to send certain tracks directly to soundconverter for processing


You already found how easy this is. I will add it as default command. Thanks




> 5- the option of viewing genre, artists and albums as tag cloud, mosaic or list, just to spice things up a bit


Im not sure about this. If you want it please add it as a idea torrent to the idea torrent site.




> 6- I would like to contribute an Arabic translation for this app, how can i do that?


Once you have the svn version run the command ./buildt from the guayadeque dir and this will update the translation guayadeque.pot translation template into the po dir. Use this file to generate your own translation with poedit for example.




> Thanks a lot Anonbeat for this amazing project, i gotta say, even though it's still under development, but you're doing a great job, It's my favorite linux player so far!
> Best of luck, and keep the updates coming
> WishingStar


Thank you for your comments

----------


## wishingstar

Anonbeat,

Thanks for replying to my thread in such detail, this only shows how dedicated you are to the development of this application, i wouldn't be surprised if it becomes the default in ubuntu one day  :Smile: 

I was playing around with the svn version for about an hour now, and it is a HUGE improvement, great work :Guitar: 
The browser now looks much better and cleaner, and is better integrated with the look and feel of the player, the new iconset is super! I also love the new 'no cover' image and the OSD  :Very Happy: 

Lyricsplugin.com seems great, i threw in a couple of hard-to-get tracks to test it and the lyrics were there in an instant  :Smile:  great plugin!

Onto the speed problem, I'm not sure if my big collection or the fact that most of it is on an external drive, but many times Guayadeque hangs in the middle of a song, the window is darkened and it remains so until 5-10 seconds after the current song has ended, plus, the same thing happens when i perform a search, though it doesn't hang for long. Another bug i discovered (and this one is reproducible, at least on my machine) is that the program shuts down completely if i close the (download cover) window without adding a cover to the selected song.

Guayadeque is already promising many hours of jamming  :Guitar:  already started on the translation  :Smile: 

Thanks again Anonbeat!

----------


## PenguinOfSteel

Hi Anon and all!

I'm again on this problem  :Very Happy: 

My library has increased a lot in this last period and the way it was organized in folder now is no more suitable (all album in Music folder, named "Artist (Year) Album", I really would like to change to a more organized Music/Artist/(Year) Album.
The problem is that if I do this obviously I will loose all the statistics and, most important, all the playlist and label organisation I made under guayadeque.

Is it possible to add a feature that make guayadeque rescan the library keeping all this info even if files have been moved?

Maybe a faster way is that user can tell guayadeque how the files are now organized

Thanks

----------


## anonbeat

> Anonbeat,
> 
> Thanks for replying to my thread in such detail, this only shows how dedicated you are to the development of this application, i wouldn't be surprised if it becomes the default in ubuntu one day 
> 
> I was playing around with the svn version for about an hour now, and it is a HUGE improvement, great work
> The browser now looks much better and cleaner, and is better integrated with the look and feel of the player, the new iconset is super! I also love the new 'no cover' image and the OSD 
> 
> Lyricsplugin.com seems great, i threw in a couple of hard-to-get tracks to test it and the lyrics were there in an instant  great plugin!
> 
> ...


Thanks. About the crash can you give me detailed instructions to reproduce it here or can you do a backtrace following the intructions of the 1st post of this thread ?

Thanks for your help

----------


## pickarooney

> Why not develop that idea further and have a dynamic playlist of "New Music".
> 
> I`ll go to the cd shop maybe 2 or 3 times a month and get a few albums. When I`m sitting there trying to decide what to put on I sometimes can`t remember what I bought last month even though it`s relatively new. 
> 
> Say a playlist of the last 20 albums.


I wanted to suggest the exact same thing! Consider my vote added, as I can't access the ideatorrent site from work.

----------


## IndoMK

> For the unknown genre the most probably problem is the files have id3v2.3 tag format and taglib dont read them quite well. You can convert the tags to v2.4. You can get info about how to solve it in the 1st post of this thread.
> Guayadeque creates a different album if the files are in a different directory even if the name is the same. THis is why you get different albums.
> If the files have the problem I explained above the title will be the filename and the album the dir name. Please verify this and tell em if something is wrong.
> 
> Thank you for your help


Yep, the directory names were different.  Changed that, rescanned the library, and everything shows up fine.  Haven't gotten around to updating the id3 tags yet, but I'm pretty sure that'll solve that problem.

----------


## rotwang888

Hmm.. After updating to 1027 I lost all my settings.  Library, configuration, everything.  I had a recent backup of my home, so I copied over .guayadeque/guayadeque.conf and guayadeque.db and everything was fine again, but I thought I'd mention it.   Remember kids, do those backups often!

----------


## makuki7

I think it would be nice, if one could sort playlists - or if they were sorted alphabetically instead of chronologically.

----------


## anonbeat

> I think it would be nice, if one could sort playlists - or if they were sorted alphabetically instead of chronologically.


I dont see the sense to sort a playlist. A playlist is a list of items in a specific order. For the dynamic playlists you set the sorting option. For the static playlists you can drag the items to the specific position. I can add the sorting option of course but thought it was not going to be used for a playlist.

----------


## dranach

> I dont see the sense to sort a playlist. A playlist is a list of items in a specific order. For the dynamic playlists you set the sorting option. For the static playlists you can drag the items to the specific position. I can add the sorting option of course but thought it was not going to be used for a playlist.


I think what makuki7 means, is to sort the playlists in the playlists-tab alphabetically, not the content of the playlists.
I second that request..

cheers,
toni

----------


## dranach

I have a question, still concerning playlists.

When I make a dynamic playlist for my unrated songs, it all works well.
But when I 'limit the result' to say 900MB, the list is empty.

Anyone with the same experience?

cheers,
toni

----------


## makuki7

> I think what makuki7 means, is to sort the  playlists in the playlists-tab alphabetically, not the content of the  playlists.


Yes, that's what I meant, sorry for causing confusion.






> When I make a dynamic playlist for my unrated songs, it all works well.
> But when I 'limit the result' to say 900MB, the list is empty.


I tried it and it's the same here. Tracks, minutes and GB are fine - so maybe (until it works), just use GB? (OK, 0.9 GB is not possible, sorry again  :Wink:  )

----------


## ivanovnegro

> I think what makuki7 means, is to sort the playlists in the playlists-tab alphabetically, not the content of the playlists.
> I second that request..
> 
> cheers,
> toni


I understood the same like you to see the playlists in the playlist tab alphabetically ordered. I think its a good idea, it looks better ordered and it would be easier to search the content. 
And another thing, for me it would be nice to have the search option in the playlist tab, too, like in the music library.

----------


## wishingstar

Hi all,

Anonbeat, I tried to reproduce the error in svn version (revision 1026) but i couldn't, it seems the bug is already fixed  :Smile:  kudos. I will be working on the translation and hopefully i'll have something by next weekend  :Smile: 

I would also like to add my vote to adding the ability to sort the playlists in the playlist tab alphabetically, i use a lot of playlists (since i'm the owner of a huge collection) and it's a dray to keep trying to find the right one when they're not sorted, i wouldn't be able to remember when i created the playlist!

Great job, updating svn  :Smile:

----------


## pickarooney

I know it's pointless me saying this when I haven't got a usable backtrace, but I just thought I'd mention that there is a persistent problem when I leave Guayadeque open for several hours in stop mode - when I try to play a song thereafter the sound will jump around all over the place and I have to restart the app. I will try tomorrow to run G-que, add a few songs, press stop and go to the beach. When I come back it will mess up and I'll hopefully have some sort of a usable debug trace.

----------


## dranach

> I tried it and it's the same here. Tracks, minutes and GB are fine - so maybe (until it works), just use GB? (OK, 0.9 GB is not possible, sorry again  )


Works indeed with tracks and minutes, but not with MB, nor with GB..
(I'm at rev.1027)

Cheers,
Toni

----------


## EveKnight75

I have another bug to report. Or is it just confirming one that someone else had reported?

The pause and stop functions don't work for OGG tracks since revision 1027.

My current library is a mix of OGGs and MP3s located on both my home partition and a shared NTFS partition. At first, I thought the issue might be with the NTFS partition (happens with all programs in one way or another), but that wasn't it, because MP3s located on that partition pause/stop just fine.

I'll run a backtrace after getting some other work done and post the results.

*ETA:*

Couldn't get a backtrace because it doesn't show up as an error. I went through the OGGs one by one. The only tracks that have the error have one thing in common: they all have a bitrate of 77 kbit/s.

----------


## theLegend

> I know it's pointless me saying this when I haven't got a usable backtrace, but I just thought I'd mention that there is a persistent problem when I leave Guayadeque open for several hours in stop mode - when I try to play a song thereafter the sound will jump around all over the place and I have to restart the app. I will try tomorrow to run G-que, add a few songs, press stop and go to the beach. When I come back it will mess up and I'll hopefully have some sort of a usable debug trace.


Yes I also have this problem, and like you its difficult to get a backtrace on it. I've tried to do an output log file but it gets very large quickly and doesn't always crash.

----------


## pickarooney

Can anyone recommend me some settings for the crossfader? It's just not working at all for me. Instead of fading out, I get a sort of sound 'hiccup' a few seconds before the end of the first track, then the second track comes in all of a sudden.
I have the settings currently at 6.7,6.7,5.0,7.6. Fade out on hitting STOP works fine though.

----------


## wishingstar

Hi,

you are getting the sudden jump in sound because the entry of the new song is too sharp, try these numbers:
5.0,2.8,0.0,7.9

This should be a more smooth transition  :Smile:

----------


## pickarooney

> Hi,
> 
> you are getting the sudden jump in sound because the entry of the new song is too sharp, try these numbers:
> 5.0,2.8,0.0,7.9
> 
> This should be a more smooth transition


Cheers, that works rather well. It depends a lot on the album though. I notice a lot of my tracks have really long silences at the end.

----------


## SushiR

When will the PPA get an update?

----------


## camaron1

Thanks very much again for your player, it is becoming the one I use. Also thanks for including the possibility to filter by Composer (important to many people)

One bug: in Library mode, all the filters behave in the standard way, that is they filter to the right (by clicking Genres, the Composers pane on the right shows only composers of that particular genres and so on). But the Artist pane behaves the oposite way, filtering to the left. I'm hoping it shouldn't be very hard to fix.

Sugestions: 
-the ability to save presets of the Crossfader would be very useful.

-The posibility NOT to show a small thumnail to the left of the albums names. The reason for this is the inconsistency produced as some albums have the icon and some not. It is also the reason why the inline space in the Albums pane is so big. 
-Also not sure if it is a bug or not but the font size in the Album pane in the Library is bigger than the others. Maybe the posibility to alter fontsize would be welcome.

Thanks again, Guayadeque is playing as I type this.

----------


## Abe666

Great Player!! Really impressed! Being new to Linux I found this player by chance (I got sick of Rythmbox in a very short time) and have been very happy with it so far!!  :Smile: 
The only question I have is about the random playing - I know this has been discussed before but I couldn't find a straight answer.... Is there anyway to make the player simply play from the Library completely randomly?? I only have a small music collection (~2000 songs) and in the short time I've been using Guayadeque a vast majority of songs haven't played at all whereas a smallish group of songs have been played 10ish times. This obviously isn't random play as such and I was wondering if there is some way of achieving this???
Thanks!

----------


## VastOne

I have found an anomaly that is not a big issue but I will report it.

When recording and selecting where you want the files saved in Record Options, I initially set it to /storage/Music Temp which is my staging area.  Instead, the recordings went to /home/Record as it did not seem to find Music Temp.  So I renamed the directory to musictemp and went on my merry way...

...Until an update to svn 1027.  I started a recording again and found that it was once again sending it to the /home/Record directory.  I changed the location in Record Options to Music Temp (the location history was still there in Guayadeque) and selected record...Keep in mind that I had changed that directory name to musictemp...

Gauaydeque created the directory Music Temp and the recordings are now there....

So, in short...When trying to record to Music Temp already created, G-Que failed to record to that dir...But when G-Que creates it on its own, it works...

As I said, no biggie as I have caught it and corrected it.

----------


## camaron1

> Great Player!! Really impressed! Being new to Linux I found this player by chance (I got sick of Rythmbox in a very short time) and have been very happy with it so far!! 
> The only question I have is about the random playing - I know this has been discussed before but I couldn't find a straight answer.... Is there anyway to make the player simply play from the Library completely randomly?? I only have a small music collection (~2000 songs) and in the short time I've been using Guayadeque a vast majority of songs haven't played at all whereas a smallish group of songs have been played 10ish times. This obviously isn't random play as such and I was wondering if there is some way of achieving this???
> Thanks!



A way to go is in the *filters* pane under *deny* choose *Last played tracks* and they shouldn't be chosen.

----------


## SoFl W

I tried this tonight, and was disappointed it does support files over the LAN.  I have my mp3/flac files on a shared drive on another computer.

----------


## VastOne

> I tried this tonight, and was disappointed it does support files over the LAN.  I have my mp3/flac files on a shared drive on another computer.


Not sure why you are not seeing these files but I doubt that it has anything with G-Que...Have you made sure you have added the location in Preferences Library Add?

----------


## SoFl W

> Not sure why you are not seeing these files but I doubt that it has anything with G-Que...Have you made sure you have added the location in Preferences Library Add?


It wouldn't allow it, I didn't see a network option listed.

----------


## markbl

> I know it's pointless me saying this when I haven't got a usable backtrace, but I just thought I'd mention that there is a persistent problem when I leave Guayadeque open for several hours in stop mode - when I try to play a song thereafter the sound will jump around all over the place and I have to restart the app.


I see a reproducible problem somewhat like this. If I start up guayadeque then it will try to load up my previously loaded radio station but it will not actually play. It will just constantly sit around 0% buffered. Starting from the command line shows it 0%, 1%, 2% buffering, then back to 0% etc. It takes about 5 (double) clicks on different stations before a station (no one specific) will load and from that point on it is ok, I can double click on any station and it will play immediately.

I am using svn 1028 on ubuntu 10.04 but this particular problem started a couple of weeks ago or more. The problem seems slightly different now as previously guayadeque would pick up the playing station if I stopped and quickly restarted it. The buffering lockup only seemed to happen when guayadeque was off for a few hours. It now nearly always hangs buffering even on a quick restart.

I know this is a vague description but the problems have been changing over recent svn versions (about the last 70?) and nothing is 100% reproducible.

Also, on ubuntu 10.04, you can't see any window panes resize when you resize them with the mouse. They do resize, you just can't see them rubber-band as you do it.

----------


## VastOne

> It wouldn't allow it, I didn't see a network option listed.


It wouldn't be... You would have to put it in manually wherever the mount point is...

----------


## anonbeat

> I think what makuki7 means, is to sort the playlists in the playlists-tab alphabetically, not the content of the playlists.
> I second that request..
> 
> cheers,
> toni





> I think it would be nice, if one could sort playlists - or if they were sorted alphabetically instead of chronologically.


Sorry for not understand it in first time. I will fix this asap. 

Thanks for the suggestion and help testing the program.

----------


## anonbeat

> I have a question, still concerning playlists.
> 
> When I make a dynamic playlist for my unrated songs, it all works well.
> But when I 'limit the result' to say 900MB, the list is empty.
> 
> Anyone with the same experience?
> 
> cheers,
> toni


This should be fixed in svn revision 1028

Thank you very much for your bug report.

----------


## anonbeat

> Hi all,
> 
> Anonbeat, I tried to reproduce the error in svn version (revision 1026) but i couldn't, it seems the bug is already fixed  kudos. I will be working on the translation and hopefully i'll have something by next weekend 
> 
> I would also like to add my vote to adding the ability to sort the playlists in the playlist tab alphabetically, i use a lot of playlists (since i'm the owner of a huge collection) and it's a dray to keep trying to find the right one when they're not sorted, i wouldn't be able to remember when i created the playlist!
> 
> Great job, updating svn





> I understood the same like you to see the playlists in the playlist tab alphabetically ordered. I think its a good idea, it looks better ordered and it would be easier to search the content. 
> And another thing, for me it would be nice to have the search option in the playlist tab, too, like in the music library.





> Yes, that's what I meant, sorry for causing confusion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried it and it's the same here. Tracks, minutes and GB are fine - so maybe (until it works), just use GB? (OK, 0.9 GB is not possible, sorry again  )



Thanks. The alphabetically ordered playlists are now in svn revision 1029.

Thanks for the help testing the program

----------


## anonbeat

> Works indeed with tracks and minutes, but not with MB, nor with GB..
> (I'm at rev.1027)
> 
> Cheers,
> Toni


This should be fixed in svn revision 1028

Thanks

----------


## anonbeat

> I have another bug to report. Or is it just confirming one that someone else had reported?
> 
> The pause and stop functions don't work for OGG tracks since revision 1027.
> 
> My current library is a mix of OGGs and MP3s located on both my home partition and a shared NTFS partition. At first, I thought the issue might be with the NTFS partition (happens with all programs in one way or another), but that wasn't it, because MP3s located on that partition pause/stop just fine.
> 
> I'll run a backtrace after getting some other work done and post the results.
> 
> *ETA:*
> ...


I have some albums in ogg format and tried what you said. The tracks played correctly and the fade out / fade in worked fine. The automatic transition also worked fine. Can you please try to reproduce it and contact me by email sending me two tracks which have this effect ?

Thanks for your help

----------


## anonbeat

> Cheers, that works rather well. It depends a lot on the album though. I notice a lot of my tracks have really long silences at the end.


If that is your case enable the silence detector and adjust the level for the skip to take effect. For me -26 give me a good point.

----------


## anonbeat

> When will the PPA get an update?


Sorry for not update the PPA so often but I dont have much time. I will update it ASAP.

Thanks for your help

----------


## eltama

> Hi Anon and all!
> 
> I'm again on this problem 
> 
> My library has increased a lot in this last period and the way it was organized in folder now is no more suitable (all album in Music folder, named "Artist (Year) Album", I really would like to change to a more organized Music/Artist/(Year) Album.
> The problem is that if I do this obviously I will loose all the statistics and, most important, all the playlist and label organisation I made under guayadeque.
> 
> Is it possible to add a feature that make guayadeque rescan the library keeping all this info even if files have been moved?
> 
> ...


I think this is an important issue that should be solved properly in the future.
A similar problem I have is that I access my library from different computers and there is no way to share things like labels, ratings, play counts, radio stations, podcasts, etc.

I suggested on the torrent idea to save this setting on the CouchDB and propagate them through Ubuntu One like gwibber or tomboy does, but now I think it's not a good idea because of the performance problems of CouchDB (gwibber is switching to sql lite) and because it would take a lot of effort to get it right.

However, a simple (of course optional) solution would be to have a hidden file per directory that stores this information. That way you could move directories around or access the library from different places and still have this information.

But there are some problems with this approach also (besides having to add a file per directory). For instance renaming of files should be handled properly and concurrent access may be problematic.

Another solution would be to be able to save as much possible in the music files themselves.

----------


## anonbeat

> Thanks very much again for your player, it is becoming the one I use. Also thanks for including the possibility to filter by Composer (important to many people)
> 
> One bug: in Library mode, all the filters behave in the standard way, that is they filter to the right (by clicking Genres, the Composers pane on the right shows only composers of that particular genres and so on). But the Artist pane behaves the oposite way, filtering to the left. I'm hoping it shouldn't be very hard to fix.
> 
> Sugestions: 
> -the ability to save presets of the Crossfader would be very useful.
> 
> -The posibility NOT to show a small thumnail to the left of the albums names. The reason for this is the inconsistency produced as some albums have the icon and some not. It is also the reason why the inline space in the Albums pane is so big. 
> -Also not sure if it is a bug or not but the font size in the Album pane in the Library is bigger than the others. Maybe the posibility to alter fontsize would be welcome.
> ...


I have fixed the composer / artists priority to make the composer with higher priority than the artist.

Thanks for your help

----------


## anonbeat

> Great Player!! Really impressed! Being new to Linux I found this player by chance (I got sick of Rythmbox in a very short time) and have been very happy with it so far!! 
> The only question I have is about the random playing - I know this has been discussed before but I couldn't find a straight answer.... Is there anyway to make the player simply play from the Library completely randomly?? I only have a small music collection (~2000 songs) and in the short time I've been using Guayadeque a vast majority of songs haven't played at all whereas a smallish group of songs have been played 10ish times. This obviously isn't random play as such and I was wondering if there is some way of achieving this???
> Thanks!


This can be done with a litle steps. First of all disable the smart mode ( The icon with the lamp ) and be sure you have enabled the option in *Preferences -> Playback -> Play random (Track,Album) if playlist is empty*

Then just leave the playlist empty and hit play. The player will start adding random tracks when there are no more tracks to play.
If you want to be sure the already played tracks are not played again you can set the Deny Filter to 'Last Played Tracks' playlist.

There are more options. For example you can create a playlist with for example *Genre does not contain "DummyGenre"*  and with *limit to 100 tracks* and with *Sort by PlayCount*

This will list the 100 less played tracks. You can have this filter in the allow filter for the random playback.

----------


## anonbeat

> I have found an anomaly that is not a big issue but I will report it.
> 
> When recording and selecting where you want the files saved in Record Options, I initially set it to /storage/Music Temp which is my staging area.  Instead, the recordings went to /home/Record as it did not seem to find Music Temp.  So I renamed the directory to musictemp and went on my merry way...
> 
> ...Until an update to svn 1027.  I started a recording again and found that it was once again sending it to the /home/Record directory.  I changed the location in Record Options to Music Temp (the location history was still there in Guayadeque) and selected record...Keep in mind that I had changed that directory name to musictemp...
> 
> Gauaydeque created the directory Music Temp and the recordings are now there....
> 
> So, in short...When trying to record to Music Temp already created, G-Que failed to record to that dir...But when G-Que creates it on its own, it works...
> ...


The recording location is selected when you start recording. If you change the location while recording will not take effect till you stop / start recording again.

I cant reproduce here what you said. I think it was because you was already recording.

Please let me know if its something different

Thanks

----------


## anonbeat

> I tried this tonight, and was disappointed it does support files over the LAN.  I have my mp3/flac files on a shared drive on another computer.


Guayadeque will use the files over a lan as you said as far as the operating system can access them. For now there are no DAAP or other network access support

Thanks for your interest

----------


## anonbeat

> I see a reproducible problem somewhat like this. If I start up guayadeque then it will try to load up my previously loaded radio station but it will not actually play. It will just constantly sit around 0% buffered. Starting from the command line shows it 0%, 1%, 2% buffering, then back to 0% etc. It takes about 5 (double) clicks on different stations before a station (no one specific) will load and from that point on it is ok, I can double click on any station and it will play immediately.
> 
> I am using svn 1028 on ubuntu 10.04 but this particular problem started a couple of weeks ago or more. The problem seems slightly different now as previously guayadeque would pick up the playing station if I stopped and quickly restarted it. The buffering lockup only seemed to happen when guayadeque was off for a few hours. It now nearly always hangs buffering even on a quick restart.
> 
> I know this is a vague description but the problems have been changing over recent svn versions (about the last 70?) and nothing is 100% reproducible.
> 
> Also, on ubuntu 10.04, you can't see any window panes resize when you resize them with the mouse. They do resize, you just can't see them rubber-band as you do it.


If guayadeque hangs could you please do a backtrace ?

I cant reproduce what you said. I have seen some reports with some radiostations that cant be played and most of it are low quality radio streams or radiostreams using mms protocoll which have problems in gstreamer.

If the stream have problems can you test it in rhythmbox also? rhythmbox uses also gstreamer and the problem should happen in it also if its a gstreamer problem.

Let me know also what is the station url so I can test it here too

Thanks for your help

----------


## markbl

> If guayadeque hangs could you please do a backtrace ?


It doesn't hang. It just loads up the playlist and says it is playing and the seconds timer ticks away normally. However, it just says "buffering 0%" and no audio is heard. If I start it from the command line it prints heaps of buffering 0%, 1%, occasionally 2%, and then plenty more 0%, etc. Other than no audio, all functionality is fine. I can click on other stations etc. As I said earlier, the problem is that I must click on about 5 stations before one of them plays. It doesn't matter how long I wait for a station.




> I cant reproduce what you said. I have seen some reports with some radiostations that cant be played and most of it are low quality radio streams or radiostreams using mms protocoll which have problems in gstreamer.


These are all 128kbs or better shoutcast stations, from your standard list. None are mms.




> If the stream have problems can you test it in rhythmbox also? rhythmbox uses also gstreamer and the problem should happen in it also if its a gstreamer problem.


It is not a problem specific to any stream. I can click around 5 times or so and then eventually one station will start playing. From then on, all stations will play normally, including any of those which would not go past the "buffering" stage originally. The one which "unlocks" the buffering is not special, if I try it first after restarting guayadeque then it won't play audio either.




> Let me know also what is the station url so I can test it here too.


Any guayadeque shoutcast station.

anonbeat - do you test guayadeque on ubuntu 10.04?

----------


## anonbeat

> It doesn't hang. It just loads up the playlist and says it is playing and the seconds timer ticks away normally. However, it just says "buffering 0%" and no audio is heard. If I start it from the command line it prints heaps of buffering 0%, 1%, occasionally 2%, and then plenty more 0%, etc. Other than no audio, all functionality is fine. I can click on other stations etc. As I said earlier, the problem is that I must click on about 5 stations before one of them plays. It doesn't matter how long I wait for a station.
> 
> 
> These are all 128kbs or better shoutcast stations, from your standard list. None are mms.
> 
> 
> It is not a problem specific to any stream. I can click around 5 times or so and then eventually one station will start playing. From then on, all stations will play normally, including any of those which would not go past the "buffering" stage originally. The one which "unlocks" the buffering is not special, if I try it first after restarting guayadeque then it won't play audio either.
> 
> 
> ...


Yes I test it in 10.04 and 09.10.

Please give me one station that fails as here most seems to play fine

----------


## SoFl W

> It wouldn't be... You would have to put it in manually wherever the mount point is...


I will give it a try, Rhthymbox and Exilie show the network drives in the "places" (side menu) of the file browser.

----------


## nothingspecial

When I listen on my laptop I use sshfs.


```
sudo apt-get install sshfs
```

Your going to have to tweak this to your personal set up. My laptop`s music directory is empty so I just use that.


```
sshfs -o idmap=user username@ip_address:/path/to/music
```

Guayadeque plays the music files fine.

----------


## SoFl W

> Guayadeque will use the files over a lan as you said as far as the operating system can access them. For now there are no DAAP or other network access support


It isn't working, could be the same problem I had with Rhythmbox, although Guayadeque doesn't seem to even see the networked/shared files where Rhythmbox did but wouldn't import them.
Exilie seems to be the only thing that picks up the files with no problems.




> When I listen on my laptop I use sshfs.
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo apt-get install sshfs
> ```
> 
> Your going to have to tweak this to your personal set up. My laptop`s music directory is empty so I just use that.
> 
> ...


The folder allows guest access so I shouldn't need to enter a user name.  With other programs I can navigate to the drive, and have file access.  Why would I need a secure file system to access these files?

----------


## mr_hangman

Hello anonbeat and everybody

after having a hard time in the last few months, I'm back to help testing G-Que (I've been using it all along and it still rocks  :Smile:  )

I just updated to revision 1031 and found that if I press stop button when no song is being played (or right after startup), I get segmentation fault.

While being away I didn't follow this thread closely, so, please excuse me if there's something I missed  :Capital Razz: .

----------


## eltama

> It isn't working, could be the same problem I had with Rhythmbox, although Guayadeque doesn't seem to even see the networked/shared files where Rhythmbox did but wouldn't import them.
> Exilie seems to be the only thing that picks up the files with no problems.
> 
> 
> 
> The folder allows guest access so I shouldn't need to enter a user name.  With other programs I can navigate to the drive, and have file access.  Why would I need a secure file system to access these files?


Try connecting to the remote machine and then look at the .gvfs in your home (it's hidden in Nautilus, do a ctrl-H to show it),
You should see a your remote directory there. You can use this folder in Guayadeque (or create a symlink to it).

Of course it will work only when you are connected to the remote machine. In particular if you update the library when the remote file system is not mounted, it will empty your library (so do not enable the option to update the library at startup).

That's basically how I access my remote library, although I use ssh to connect the other machine.

----------


## SoFl W

> Try connecting to the remote machine and then look at the .gvfs in your home (it's hidden in Nautilus, do a ctrl-H to show it),
> You should see a your remote directory there. You can use this folder in Guayadeque (or create a symlink to it).


That worked, thanks.  I restarted the computer, reconnected to the drive, started Guayadeque and all the songs were listed without reloading.  
I am disappointed there wasn't an easier way but this isn't a bad work around.

For fun I tried to see if this trick would work with Rhthymbox and it didn't.

----------


## SoFl W

Cover Art question:
Where is the downloaded cover art stored?  Does it download it each time the album is played?   I selected cover art by right clicking on the album and selected a cover but it didn't save. This could be because the network drive is read only.
Is there a separate folder or does it try and place the cover in the same directory as the album?

Various Artist Collections:
I have several various artists CDs.  When using the album browser it selects one of the artists from a various artist CD and uses that as the artist instead of "Various Artists"  Is there anyway to correct this?

(I am going to slowly go through all 90 pages of this topic and catch up so if these questions were answered it is because I haven't gone through all of the pages yet.)

----------


## camaron1

> I have fixed the composer / artists priority to make the composer with higher priority than the artist.


Thanks very much indeed for fixing this. It is greatly appreciated. It is not 100% OK ("only" 95%  :Smile: ).

My library set-up is *Genre* *Composer* *Album* *Artist*. In this order when I click Genre all the others get filtered. If then I click Composer the other two get filtered but when I click Album the Artists do not get filtered. If the order is Artists and then Album it works OK. The reason for having Album before Artists is: you choose a work (album) by a composer and then you decide on the interpreter (Artist). 

I have been using/testing Guayadeque for a while now and just now it is my main organizer/player as you have been quick like hell to fix usability issues. There is only one issue remaining for me to totally abandon Songbird but I'll leave that for another post as I don't want to bore you  :Smile: 

Thanks again

----------


## anonbeat

> Hello anonbeat and everybody
> 
> after having a hard time in the last few months, I'm back to help testing G-Que (I've been using it all along and it still rocks  )
> 
> I just updated to revision 1031 and found that if I press stop button when no song is being played (or right after startup), I get segmentation fault.
> 
> While being away I didn't follow this thread closely, so, please excuse me if there's something I missed .


Thank you very much for your bug report. This have been fixed in svn revision 1032.

Thanks for all your help

----------


## anonbeat

> Cover Art question:
> Where is the downloaded cover art stored?  Does it download it each time the album is played?   I selected cover art by right clicking on the album and selected a cover but it didn't save. This could be because the network drive is read only.
> Is there a separate folder or does it try and place the cover in the same directory as the album?


Guayadeque try to store the cover file in the directory as the album. 




> Various Artist Collections:
> I have several various artists CDs.  When using the album browser it selects one of the artists from a various artist CD and uses that as the artist instead of "Various Artists"  Is there anyway to correct this?


In the cover download dialog edit the artist and leave it empty or change it to 'Various artists'





> (I am going to slowly go through all 90 pages of this topic and catch up so if these questions were answered it is because I haven't gone through all of the pages yet.)


There are very ussefull information but its a very large thread. There is no problem if you ask already answered questions.

Thank you for your help

----------


## anonbeat

> Thanks very much indeed for fixing this. It is greatly appreciated. It is not 100% OK ("only" 95% ).
> 
> My library set-up is *Genre* *Composer* *Album* *Artist*. In this order when I click Genre all the others get filtered. If then I click Composer the other two get filtered but when I click Album the Artists do not get filtered. If the order is Artists and then Album it works OK. The reason for having Album before Artists is: you choose a work (album) by a composer and then you decide on the interpreter (Artist). 
> 
> I have been using/testing Guayadeque for a while now and just now it is my main organizer/player as you have been quick like hell to fix usability issues. There is only one issue remaining for me to totally abandon Songbird but I'll leave that for another post as I don't want to bore you 
> 
> Thanks again


I dont agree with the Genre -> Composer-> Album -> Artist. I think Artist have higher priority than album. I will consider a way to select the way the library is organized but for now I dont think change that is a good idea.

Please let me know the othe issue. 

Thanks for your help

----------


## ivanovnegro

> Thank you very much for your bug report. This have been fixed in svn revision 1032.
> 
> Thanks for all your help


I already updated to revision 1031 and now I see there is 1032 out, how fast anonbeat its incredible!!

----------


## nothingspecial

> Thanks very much indeed for fixing this. It is greatly appreciated. It is not 100% OK ("only" 95% ).
> 
> My library set-up is *Genre* *Composer* *Album* *Artist*. In this order when I click Genre all the others get filtered. If then I click Composer the other two get filtered but when I click Album the Artists do not get filtered. If the order is Artists and then Album it works OK. The reason for having Album before Artists is: you choose a work (album) by a composer and then you decide on the interpreter (Artist).


I can definitely see the point of this.

Classical music is not my main thing but I do have some.

I want Beethoven`s 9th (the album)

But do I want Klemp's studio version or do I want Fricsay conducting the Berlin Philharmonic?

Klemp and Fricsay being the artists.

Doesn`t really matter to me, but if I was a big classical fan, I can see the point.

----------


## Abe666

> This can be done with a litle steps. First of all disable the smart mode ( The icon with the lamp ) and be sure you have enabled the option in *Preferences -> Playback -> Play random (Track,Album) if playlist is empty*
> 
> Then just leave the playlist empty and hit play. The player will start adding random tracks when there are no more tracks to play.
> If you want to be sure the already played tracks are not played again you can set the Deny Filter to 'Last Played Tracks' playlist.
> 
> There are more options. For example you can create a playlist with for example *Genre does not contain "DummyGenre"*  and with *limit to 100 tracks* and with *Sort by PlayCount*
> 
> This will list the 100 less played tracks. You can have this filter in the allow filter for the random playback.



Thanks for the simplified explanation! Keep up the good work!!  :Smile:

----------


## dranach

Just updated to rev.1032.
Playlists are listed alphabetically.. nice to see!
Limiting of dynamic playlists to MB works as well.

This confirms a little theory of mine that anonbeat is not a man. It's an army of one  :Very Happy: 

Thanks for all your efforts towards making a great player!

----------


## anonbeat

> Just updated to rev.1032.
> Playlists are listed alphabetically.. nice to see!
> Limiting of dynamic playlists to MB works as well.
> 
> This confirms a little theory of mine that anonbeat is not a man. It's an army of one 
> 
> Thanks for all your efforts towards making a great player!


Thank you for point the issues that needs to be fixed  :Smile:

----------


## nothingspecial

> This confirms a little theory of mine that anonbeat is not a man. It's an army of one


He ought to go to bed once in a while  :Smile:

----------


## jente_14

> I think I mentioned before having issues with the tag editor not saving certain fields (usually artist) when editing multiple tracks.  Well, the problem remains, and it seems to be the same when editing a single track.  I'll edit the artist field, save, and the field will be blank.  I'll have to try again a time or two until it will save correctly.  I've tried to do it while running Guayadeque from the terminal, but I don't see any useful output. 
>  It's a little late now, but congrats on releasing version 1,000! Wow.


I have the same problem. When I change the genre tag of some files, and then rescan the library they just slip back into their old genre. This also happens to the album tag somtimes. I havent tried the others, artist, year etc. 

It doesnt always happen to the entire album at the same time. I can change the genre on an entire album and some songs will change back the first time I rescan. When I rescan several minutes later, a larger bunch of the songs changes back. 

Some albums have kept their new tags permanently (it seems).

I fail to see the pattern in this. Someone else do?

I use the latest svn, and all my music is mp3.

Otherwise, thanks for a Super music manager anonbeat!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## markbl

> Yes I test it in 10.04 and 09.10.


anonbeat, I have worked out what caused my problem with radio stations constantly buffering at startup. It is obscure but I will describe here for your information, and for anybody else who may be using an svn version like me.

I did a clean install of ubuntu lucid 10.04 about 2 weeks ago and have just realised that I have had this problem since then. After installing 10.04, I did not install any guayadeque package because I just build and run guayadeque directly from my svn checkout (not guayadeque-svn package). So guayadeque has exhibited this buffering problem about 99% of the time for me over the last 2 weeks.

After posting here about the problem, and getting your responses, I installed the standard package guayadeque 0.2.5~lucid-1 from your ppa to try it and it worked fine. Surprisingly, I then started my svn version and it worked fine also. I removed (aptitude purge'd) the guayadeque package but my svn version still worked fine(!).

So it seems the package installer did something to my system which the raw svn checkout needs? Please note that installing the ppa package did not pull in any other dependent packages, only the guayadeque 0.2.5~lucid-1 package was installed (and then purged).

So for anybody else suffering buffering "hangups" when starting guayadeque from a raw svn checkout, as a workaround, try installing the standard ppa (and then remove it if you want).

anonbeat - I suspect you will be suspicious of my description above and will think I must have fixed/cleared some other problem. I am a linux developer also and can assure you that this problem has been immediately and completely cleared merely by installing and removing that ppa package.

PS Addition: Note I have since svn updated and rebuilt to svn v1033 and I still don't get the problem anymore.

----------


## camaron1

> I can definitely see the point of this.
> 
> Classical music is not my main thing but I do have some.
> 
> I want Beethoven`s 9th (the album)
> 
> But do I want Klemp's studio version or do I want Fricsay conducting the Berlin Philharmonic?
> 
> Klemp and Fricsay being the artists.
> ...


Thanks that is exactly how it is.





> I dont agree with the Genre -> Composer-> Album -> Artist. I think Artist have higher priority than album. I will consider a way to select the way the library is organized but for now I dont think change that is a good idea.


I understand that for most people it will be, "let's see what album by Pink Floyd I'm going to listen today" and that is OK. Now, I'm not a coder but it seems the current behaviour of the windows/panes in Library mode is somehow hierarchical Composer being more important than Artist and Artist than Album. Could the windows be made so they just filter whatever is to their right regardless of what it is? This would give flexibility for everyone to organize the library the way they wanted (composer-centric or artist-centric or whatever)Songbird works like this (it seems not to know what the filters are, they just filter to the right). As things are just now I'm stuck with a box of 40+ interpreters/artist for Bach with no possibility to associate them to particular works/albums. This is just an example. So here is the challenge. An Artist-centric library works:

1- *Genre>Artist>Album*

A Composer-centric library works:

2- *Genre>Composer>Album>Artist* 

Most players are very inflexible and just consider option 1- which rules them out as a viable option for Classical music.

Best option for everyone:

3- *A>B>C>D* Being up to the person what categories A,B,C etc are. This option is flexible enough to accommodate everyone. 

I would ask you to consider all this Anonbeat. For what I know this would make Guayadeque the only player in Linux suitable for Classical Music. (The other one is Songbird but Linux support has stopped)

Thanks again for your hard work

----------


## PenguinOfSteel

Hi Anon! This is just to thank you very much for the Enqueue Next feature!!!! I was thinkin in the past few days to ask for this feature! I really love it!!!

----------


## anonbeat

> Hi Anon! This is just to thank you very much for the Enqueue Next feature!!!! I was thinkin in the past few days to ask for this feature! I really love it!!!


Its half way done yet. Need to implement it in last.fm panel, album browser, file browser, etc

----------


## PenguinOfSteel

> Its half way done yet. Need to implement it in last.fm panel, album browser, file browser, etc


Ok! Well... I can say that I'm already happy  :Very Happy:

----------


## wishingstar

Guys, kind of a newbie question, but shouldn't the start screen (with G-que logo) reflect the svn version? I'm at svn 1040 but my splash shows svn 1026! what is wrong here?

----------


## anonbeat

> Guys, kind of a newbie question, but shouldn't the start screen (with G-que logo) reflect the svn version? I'm at svn 1040 but my splash shows svn 1026! what is wrong here?


This have been already explained. Use ./build or ./buildd to update the file version.h and the version in the splash or app title.

Thanks for your help

----------


## markbl

> Guys, kind of a newbie question, but shouldn't the start screen (with G-que logo) reflect the svn version? I'm at svn 1040 but my splash shows svn 1026! what is wrong here?


The instructions in the first post on this thread are wrong. After an svn update, you should run the build script rather than just a make.

----------


## PenguinOfSteel

> Guys, kind of a newbie question, but shouldn't the start screen (with G-que logo) reflect the svn version? I'm at svn 1040 but my splash shows svn 1026! what is wrong here?


Hi! This have been already discussed in some past messages, in order to have the splash with correct version you have to build using ./buildd instead of make

----------


## wishingstar

Thanks guys! problem solved  :Smile:  maybe anonbeat should update the first post  :Wink:

----------


## anonbeat

> Thanks guys! problem solved  maybe anonbeat should update the first post


Added a note about it in the 1st post.

Thanks for your help

----------


## VastOne

> Thanks guys! problem solved  maybe anonbeat should update the first post


He did

Last edited by anonbeat; 11 Minutes Ago at 07:47 AM..

----------


## wishingstar

Great stuff anonbeat  :Smile:  keep em coming!

----------


## VastOne

*Here* is an interview with Mark Shuttleworth at the UDS convention in Brussels.

The notable part starts at 5:11 where the Opportunistic Developer is discussed and at 6:38 where the discussion talks about the Software Center being open for developers to quickly get the product out.

I believe Anonbeat, Mr Rios, is the epitome of an Opportunistic Developer and that we should encourage a release date or cycle for Guayadeque to be a distributed package up and downstream..

If anything, it is a good interview and all through it I felt Anonbeat was the exact type of developer Shuttleworth coveted...

Let's see this great player finished and become a part of the entire community.

----------


## eltama

I was looking at the ideas in the IdeaTorrent. I think that the following have already been implemented and can be moved to Implemented Ideas:
Idea #9: Folder structure panel
    Idea #19: Fading out songs gives a better music experience

----------


## sleepee

Great player you got here.. i've been using it since i started having problems with banshee.  now this is all i use.

but i've been getting a weird bug lately (maybe since an update, i can't remember)
my media shortcut keys on my laptop behave really strange with guayadeque now... they used to work perfectly fine, but as of late, they don't seem to work right.
sometimes they work, sometimes not.
also, once i start playing a track, i can't stop it unless i quit the program.  even when i start playing another track, they both just play simultaneously.
it's really weird..  and the thing is, it doesn't happen all the time.  just randomly..
i'm not sure if this is the proper place to report this, or if it really is a guayadeque bug, or if it's something wrong with my comp, but i thought i'd mention it anyway..

either way, besides that, guayadeque is an awesome player...  keep up the good work.

----------


## anonbeat

> Great player you got here.. i've been using it since i started having problems with banshee.  now this is all i use.
> 
> but i've been getting a weird bug lately (maybe since an update, i can't remember)
> my media shortcut keys on my laptop behave really strange with guayadeque now... they used to work perfectly fine, but as of late, they don't seem to work right.
> sometimes they work, sometimes not.
> also, once i start playing a track, i can't stop it unless i quit the program.  even when i start playing another track, they both just play simultaneously.
> it's really weird..  and the thing is, it doesn't happen all the time.  just randomly..
> i'm not sure if this is the proper place to report this, or if it really is a guayadeque bug, or if it's something wrong with my comp, but i thought i'd mention it anyway..
> 
> either way, besides that, guayadeque is an awesome player...  keep up the good work.


When you cant stop the track and both plays are the previous playing track and ogg ? if so can you report the specs of that ogg file ? you can use ogginfo for that

Thanks for your help

----------


## anonbeat

> I was looking at the ideas in the IdeaTorrent. I think that the following have already been implemented and can be moved to Implemented Ideas:
> Idea #9: Folder structure panel
>     Idea #19: Fading out songs gives a better music experience


The fading out have been marked as implemented. The folder structure panel not yet as I want to add that structure as anohter tab. Its going to be different than the file browser.

Thanks for your help

----------


## jente_14

I realized that the problem I had with guayadeque not saving tags properly was probably caused by my external disk being ntfs formatted. I shrank it, made a new ext4 partition and the tags now saves perfectly.  :Smile: 

While trying out things I think I discovered a real bug, though a minor one. 

When using the "copy to..." function  and naming the folders after the mp3 tags, a colon: gets changed to a underscore_

----------


## dgaud

> I realized that the problem I had with guayadeque not saving tags properly was probably caused by my external disk being ntfs formatted.


Hum. I was able to change tags ("Artist") on many songs stored in  an NTFS drive. I haven't tried the other tags yet. I did it while using version 1032. I just tried it with 1042 and is working. I wonder what happened? Anyway, with newer builds 1020+ I get a memory leak / processor overload very often after doing something other than just playing music, like editing tags, playing with seek bar, etc. Will keep testing further...

----------


## anonbeat

> I realized that the problem I had with guayadeque not saving tags properly was probably caused by my external disk being ntfs formatted. I shrank it, made a new ext4 partition and the tags now saves perfectly. 
> 
> While trying out things I think I discovered a real bug, though a minor one. 
> 
> When using the "copy to..." function  and naming the folders after the mp3 tags, a colon: gets changed to a underscore_


That is not a bug but its intentional... This chars *<>:\|?** are converter to a *_*

Thanks for your help

----------


## sleepee

> When you cant stop the track and both plays are the previous playing track and ogg ? if so can you report the specs of that ogg file ? you can use ogginfo for that
> 
> Thanks for your help


no, it happened with mp3 files.  i dont remember if i've reproduced that with ogg files.
at one point i got 3 mp3's to play at once.
i'm not sure how to explain the bug though, because i can't pause or stop the file once i start playing it, but i can make it skip track or previous track.  but for example, if i click on track 1, then skip to track 2, both tracks will play simultaneously...
but sometimes, if i start with track 2, and go to previous track, it will play fine, and i can stop playback..... sometimes...
im not sure how to explain it, because it seems to happen with some tracks and not with others...

----------


## anonbeat

> no, it happened with mp3 files.  i dont remember if i've reproduced that with ogg files.
> at one point i got 3 mp3's to play at once.
> i'm not sure how to explain the bug though, because i can't pause or stop the file once i start playing it, but i can make it skip track or previous track.  but for example, if i click on track 1, then skip to track 2, both tracks will play simultaneously...
> but sometimes, if i start with track 2, and go to previous track, it will play fine, and i can stop playback..... sometimes...
> im not sure how to explain it, because it seems to happen with some tracks and not with others...


Can you send me by email two tracks that have this behaivour ?

Thanks for your help

----------


## sns

I noticed that the search is case sensitive for umlauts (I tried it with Ä/ä), but for other characters it's not.

----------


## anonbeat

> I noticed that the search is case sensitive for umlauts (I tried it with Ä/ä), but for other characters it's not.


Yes. That is a problem related to sqlite

See this http://www.mail-archive.com/sqlite-u.../msg38400.html

----------


## PenguinOfSteel

Hi to all!
I've had an Idea for a new interesting feature, before adding to the torrent I would like to hear some opinion, is something similar to the labels already implemented: the Compilation Feature

Imagine you have a lot of entire discographies for various artists, it would be great to just choose some songs from an artist a create a personal best of, with a proper track order and recognize by guayadeque as compilation album, and appear in the Album Panel as a sort of virtual album

What do you all think about this??

----------


## wishingstar

Compilation sounds like a great idea!
Maybe G-que can build that automatically using highest-rated tracks by that artists (maybe for artists with 50+ songs or so)

Consider my vote added  :Smile:

----------


## PenguinOfSteel

> Compilation sounds like a great idea!
> Maybe G-que can build that automatically using highest-rated tracks by that artists (maybe for artists with 50+ songs or so)
> 
> Consider my vote added


Yes this could be a cool idea! Well I prefer to have both this and the possibilty to generate it manually, because I seldom use the rating feature

----------


## PenguinOfSteel

I have add the Compilation idea in the IdeaTorrent, just wait Anonbeat to approve it!

https://sourceforge.net/apps/ideator...rrent/idea/54/

----------


## anonbeat

> I have add the Compilation idea in the IdeaTorrent, just wait Anonbeat to approve it!
> 
> https://sourceforge.net/apps/ideator...rrent/idea/54/


Done!

Thanks for your help

----------


## ivanovnegro

> Hi to all!
> I've had an Idea for a new interesting feature, before adding to the torrent I would like to hear some opinion, is something similar to the labels already implemented: the Compilation Feature
> 
> Imagine you have a lot of entire discographies for various artists, it would be great to just choose some songs from an artist a create a personal best of, with a proper track order and recognize by guayadeque as compilation album, and appear in the Album Panel as a sort of virtual album
> 
> What do you all think about this??


Yeah, thats a good idea. I was thinking about something similar to have compilations of my favourite artists. But for me its more important to add labels manually, I dont use the ratings very often but if there could be an autamatically option to rate the tracks I vote for it to see the tracks of my favourite artists like a compilation disc in the album browser, its not bad.

----------


## mr_hangman

Has anybody tried G-Que under Gnome Shell? 

I get segmentation fault by 
- dragging a song from the library to now playing 
- re-ordering the songs in now playing

Do I need to run a backtrace here?

----------


## Soyle Mycelf

Love Guayadeque and I hope you keep up your amazing work to make this the absolute best player for Linux (if not the world!).  However, one bug(?) has hit me hard several times: I have my music collection on an external USB hard drive.  Occasionally this drive will not automount when I restart my Ubuntu system.  If i do not notice this and I then start up Guayadeque, my library database is wiped out.  All of my playlists are deleted.  Even when I rescan the library after reconnecting the drive, the playlists will not restore.  Note that I do NOT have "Update library on application start" checked.  While the necessity of rescanning is not horrible, losing these playlists IS a major problem for me.  I have created a variety of playlists that may be long and/or very personal.  I hate re-creating these whenever the problem occurs and more than that I would be devastated if I actually lost them forever.

----------


## anonbeat

> Has anybody tried G-Que under Gnome Shell? 
> 
> I get segmentation fault by 
> - dragging a song from the library to now playing 
> - re-ordering the songs in now playing
> 
> Do I need to run a backtrace here?


That will help me to find the problem. Thanks

----------


## anonbeat

> Love Guayadeque and I hope you keep up your amazing work to make this the absolute best player for Linux (if not the world!).  However, one bug(?) has hit me hard several times: I have my music collection on an external USB hard drive.  Occasionally this drive will not automount when I restart my Ubuntu system.  If i do not notice this and I then start up Guayadeque, my library database is wiped out.  All of my playlists are deleted.  Even when I rescan the library after reconnecting the drive, the playlists will not restore.  Note that I do NOT have "Update library on application start" checked.  While the necessity of rescanning is not horrible, losing these playlists IS a major problem for me.  I have created a variety of playlists that may be long and/or very personal.  I hate re-creating these whenever the problem occurs and more than that I would be devastated if I actually lost them forever.


Are you sure you have disabled the option update library on application start? It should not delete the tracks if the library is not rescanned. I will try to reproduce the problem here.

Thank you very much for your positive feedback and bug report

----------


## Garthhh

Where can I find tutorials?
I'd like to have the labels display in the library pane?
It's probably supposed to be intuitive
but my intuision sucks when it come to this stuff :Smile:

----------


## Soyle Mycelf

> Are you sure you have disabled the option update library on application start? It should not delete the tracks if the library is not rescanned. I will try to reproduce the problem here.


I think what is happening is this: the db did NOT get deleted immediately upon startup, but everything looked good as if the library was intact and connected.  As soon as I tried to actually play something, though, the app decided to rescan.  Does that sound possible?  That is the scenario that I believe occurred this last time.  I cannot guarantee that is what happened every time.

Thanks again for your hard work and quick reply.

----------


## anonbeat

> Where can I find tutorials?
> I'd like to have the labels display in the library pane?
> It's probably supposed to be intuitive
> but my intuision sucks when it come to this stuff


Use from the menu *View -> Library -> Labels* This will show / hide the labels.

Thanks for your interest in the program.

----------


## anonbeat

> I think what is happening is this: the db did NOT get deleted immediately upon startup, but everything looked good as if the library was intact and connected.  As soon as I tried to actually play something, though, the app decided to rescan.  Does that sound possible?  That is the scenario that I believe occurred this last time.  I cannot guarantee that is what happened every time.
> 
> Thanks again for your hard work and quick reply.


Playing tracks should not check for deleted items but other things does it. You may take note of what you are doing step by step to get this

Thanks for your help

----------


## Garthhh

> Use from the menu *View -> Library -> Labels* This will show / hide the labels.
> 
> Thanks for your interest in the program.


very good, but I guess I wasn't clear
I would like label to appear with the rest of the information as in
#, artist, song, length, year, genre, label

I'm having wierdness with my tags
I have albums that are appearing twice, with part of the songs on each instance?

Thanks for all your hard work Juan

----------


## anonbeat

> very good, but I guess I wasn't clear
> I would like label to appear with the rest of the information as in
> #, artist, song, length, year, genre, label
> 
> I'm having wierdness with my tags
> I have albums that are appearing twice, with part of the songs on each instance?
> 
> Thanks for all your hard work Juan


Labels dont show up in the tracks list box as a track can have several labels. Remember labels can be set to a track, album or artist so I think it makes no sense to show them in the tracks list box.

Thanks for your help

----------


## Garthhh

> Labels dont show up in the tracks list box as a track can have several labels. Remember labels can be set to a track, album or artist so I think it makes no sense to show them in the tracks list box.
> 
> Thanks for your help


I was hoping to use labels to make larger playlists, this would let me look through the entire library & see which songs are on which playlists, not to be I guessing or switching between panes...

any insight into why the player is confused about some of the tags?  I had an album that was missing the year on part of the tags, so I added in the missing info [year] still 2 folders?
it would also be needed to edit the tags on multiple files at the same time.

----------


## anonbeat

> I was hoping to use labels to make larger playlists, this would let me look through the entire library & see which songs are on which playlists, not to be I guessing or switching between panes...
> 
> any insight into why the player is confused about some of the tags?  I had an album that was missing the year on part of the tags, so I added in the missing info [year] still 2 folders?
> it would also be needed to edit the tags on multiple files at the same time.


Guayadeque add different albums if the files are in different directories even if the album name is the same.
What is the problem of editing multiple files at the same time? The track editor allow to edit all files you want

----------


## Garthhh

> Guayadeque add different albums if the files are in different directories even if the album name is the same.
> What is the problem of editing multiple files at the same time? The track editor allow to edit all files you want


actually absolutely everything is on the same directory
a USB external HDD 
it was structured by I tunes

I right click on the album left click on edit album songs & change for example genre, no change occurs?
I can change one at a time

I have a bunch of files that don't have song titles, but do have song numbers, the song numbers don't show up at all, but I can see them in nautilus...

----------


## anonbeat

> actually absolutely everything is on the same directory
> a USB external HDD 
> it was structured by I tunes
> 
> I right click on the album left click on edit album songs & change for example genre, no change occurs?
> I can change one at a time
> 
> I have a bunch of files that don't have song titles, but do have song numbers, the song numbers don't show up at all, but I can see them in nautilus...


Once you change the Genre for example do you press the Copy button to copy the genre just changed to the rest of the tracks ?

----------


## Garthhh

> Once you change the Genre for example do you press the Copy button to copy the genre just changed to the rest of the tracks ?


copy button?

I only see cancel or ok
buttons on the song editor popup

----------


## anonbeat

> copy button?
> 
> I only see cancel or ok
> buttons on the song editor popup


The tiny buttons at the left of Artist, Title, Album, Genre, etc

----------


## Garthhh

> The tiny buttons at the left of Artist, Title, Album, Genre, etc


thanks
now I'm getting somewhere

 any idea how to deal with the numbered files
I went to nautilus, {which is a very cool feature,  thanks}
& have the same album one title has a couple of lower case letters, everything else about the tags is the same, except one album has no song titles, both have track numbers on the album 
which show up on the one with titles, but all come up as 00 on the album without song titles
The order is the same, which I confirmed by playing the tracks
I have a few 1000 songs that only have numbers for song titles, which came from lp's converted to mp3 & edited using mp3 direct cut, tags generated by ID3 renamer

I just used this as an example, because it come up as identical in the file browser, so the songs with the titles come up side by side as the ones with out

----------


## wingnux

I just wanted to say THANK YOU for the awesome audio player! I installed it 2 days ago and it's my default audio player! Good-bye Amarok and Rhythmbox!

I can never cease to be amazed with the smart playlist, it works like magic =) I just need to play a song and it enqueues all kinds of related songs, creating a very consistent playlist (80s, video-games, eletronica...).

Even transfering songs to my cell phone is really easy with the "Copy To" option!

THANK YOU VERY MUCH!

----------


## anonbeat

> thanks
> now I'm getting somewhere
> 
>  any idea how to deal with the numbered files
> I went to nautilus, {which is a very cool feature,  thanks}
> & have the same album one title has a couple of lower case letters, everything else about the tags is the same, except one album has no song titles, both have track numbers on the album 
> which show up on the one with titles, but all come up as 00 on the album without song titles
> The order is the same, which I confirmed by playing the tracks
> I have a few 1000 songs that only have numbers for song titles, which came from lp's converted to mp3 & edited using mp3 direct cut, tags generated by ID3 renamer
> ...


If you see correctly this files tags in other programs this can be because a compatibility issue with tags with version ID3V2.3. In the 1st post there is a note recomending KId3 tool to convert the tags to ID3V2.4

----------


## anonbeat

> I just wanted to say THANK YOU for the awesome audio player! I installed it 2 days ago and it's my default audio player! Good-bye Amarok and Rhythmbox!
> 
> I can never cease to be amazed with the smart playlist, it works like magic =) I just need to play a song and it enqueues all kinds of related songs, creating a very consistent playlist (80s, video-games, eletronica...).
> 
> Even transfering songs to my cell phone is really easy with the "Copy To" option!
> 
> THANK YOU VERY MUCH!


Thank you very much for your positive feedback and help testing the program

----------


## anonbeat

Just did a tiny video demostrating how to edit unlabeled tracks using the MusicBrainz feature.

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=E2IO52OW

I tried to upload to youtube but the quality was horrible

----------


## Garthhh

> If you see correctly this files tags in other programs this can be because a compatibility issue with tags with version ID3V2.3. In the 1st post there is a note recomending KId3 tool to convert the tags to ID3V2.4


Thanks Juan,
I've been needing a decent tag/file renamer/editor
That will keep me busy for a couple of weeks. :Smile: 

I'd like to donate but, pay pal is not my friend, they ruined my wife's online business...
any other way? we're not talking much just $10 or something...

----------


## VastOne

> Just did a tiny video demostrating how to edit unlabeled tracks using the MusicBrainz feature.
> 
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=E2IO52OW
> 
> I tried to upload to youtube but the quality was horrible


Nicely done...

Good tutorial for Musicbrainz and editing files and tags in general. Well done.

----------


## wishingstar

> Just did a tiny video demostrating how to edit unlabeled tracks using the MusicBrainz feature.
> 
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=E2IO52OW
> 
> I tried to upload to youtube but the quality was horrible


Great video  :Smile:  I used to edit tags from filename using entagged, i guess i can give musicbrainz a go now!

Thanks Anonbeat!

----------


## mr_hangman

> Just did a tiny video demostrating how to edit unlabeled tracks using the MusicBrainz feature.
> 
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=E2IO52OW
> 
> I tried to upload to youtube but the quality was horrible


This is a very cool feature that makes a boring job fun.

Thanks a lot.

----------


## mzecher

First of all, congratulations and thanks a lot for developing such a good piece of software.

I really like guayadeque, it fits (almost) all the stuff I mean a player shall support, but cannot get any sound from it when run as user. I think it's some permission issue, because running it with sudo works fine.

I own an Archlinux box with Xfce. Gstreamer gives me no problem, I've tested many apps, including Exaile and Banshee and all of them sound ok. Unfortunelly , running guayadeque as user from terminal doesn't give me any error.

I would really appreciate some help with this.

Thanks in advance.

----------


## anonbeat

> First of all, congratulations and thanks a lot for developing such a good piece of software.
> 
> I really like guayadeque, it fits (almost) all the stuff I mean a player shall support, but cannot get any sound from it when run as user. I think it's some permission issue, because running it with sudo works fine.
> 
> I own an Archlinux box with Xfce. Gstreamer gives me no problem, I've tested many apps, including Exaile and Banshee and all of them sound ok. Unfortunelly , running guayadeque as user from terminal doesn't give me any error.
> 
> I would really appreciate some help with this.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Can you run it from console and post the console output ?
Also if from the same user you run gstreamer-properties do you hear the test sound?

Thanks for your help testing the program

----------


## rotwang888

I've had two freezes in the last day.  I've just updated to fedora 13, so that may be related.  Here are the backtraces.


```
#0  0x00000036e92329c5 in raise () from /lib64/libc.so.6
#1  0x00000036e92341a5 in abort () from /lib64/libc.so.6
#2  0x00000036e926fe2b in __libc_message () from /lib64/libc.so.6
#3  0x00000036e9275746 in malloc_printerr () from /lib64/libc.so.6
#4  0x00000036fe633b49 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/libgstreamer-0.10.so.0
#5  0x00000036fe655e61 in gst_mini_object_unref ()
   from /usr/lib64/libgstreamer-0.10.so.0
#6  0x00007fffda5d1436 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/gstreamer-0.10/libgstvorbis.so
#7  0x00000036fe65ae5d in ?? () from /usr/lib64/libgstreamer-0.10.so.0
#8  0x00000036fe65b71e in ?? () from /usr/lib64/libgstreamer-0.10.so.0
#9  0x00007fffef81ee16 in ?? ()
   from /usr/lib64/gstreamer-0.10/libgstcoreelements.so
#10 0x00000036fe68354e in ?? () from /usr/lib64/libgstreamer-0.10.so.0
#11 0x00000036eae66d4b in ?? () from /lib64/libglib-2.0.so.0
#12 0x00000036eae64e84 in ?? () from /lib64/libglib-2.0.so.0
#13 0x00000036e9607761 in start_thread () from /lib64/libpthread.so.0
#14 0x00000036e92e150d in clone () from /lib64/libc.so.6
```



```
#0  0x00000036e92329c5 in raise () from /lib64/libc.so.6
#1  0x00000036e92341a5 in abort () from /lib64/libc.so.6
#2  0x00000036e926fe2b in __libc_message () from /lib64/libc.so.6
#3  0x00000036e9275746 in malloc_printerr () from /lib64/libc.so.6
#4  0x00000036eae15f8e in g_array_free () from /lib64/libglib-2.0.so.0
#5  0x00000036eba2e763 in g_value_unset () from /lib64/libgobject-2.0.so.0
#6  0x00000036fe679e33 in gst_structure_free ()
   from /usr/lib64/libgstreamer-0.10.so.0
#7  0x00000036fe655e61 in gst_mini_object_unref ()
   from /usr/lib64/libgstreamer-0.10.so.0
#8  0x00000036fe636a8f in ?? () from /usr/lib64/libgstreamer-0.10.so.0
#9  0x00000036eae3bd02 in g_main_context_dispatch ()
   from /lib64/libglib-2.0.so.0
#10 0x00000036eae3fae8 in ?? () from /lib64/libglib-2.0.so.0
#11 0x00000036eae3fff5 in g_main_loop_run () from /lib64/libglib-2.0.so.0
#12 0x00000036f27493c7 in gtk_main () from /usr/lib64/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0
#13 0x00000036fabe7838 in wxEventLoop::Run() ()
   from /usr/lib64/libwx_gtk2u_core-2.8.so.0
#14 0x00000036fac61deb in wxAppBase::MainLoop() ()
   from /usr/lib64/libwx_gtk2u_core-2.8.so.0
#15 0x00000036f82963a5 in wxEntry(int&, wchar_t**) ()
   from /usr/lib64/libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0
#16 0x00000000004ffe22 in main ()
```

 Also, maybe the area in the bottom panel displaying playlist info could be extended to the left a bit?  When I have a long enough playlist selected the info covers up the last.fm status icon.

 Thanks for alphabetizing the static playlists.  I have a lot of them and I would have requested this a long time ago If I weren't so lazy.

----------


## anonbeat

> I've had two freezes in the last day.  I've just updated to fedora 13, so that may be related.  Here are the backtraces.
> 
> 
> ```
> #0  0x00000036e92329c5 in raise () from /lib64/libc.so.6
> #1  0x00000036e92341a5 in abort () from /lib64/libc.so.6
> #2  0x00000036e926fe2b in __libc_message () from /lib64/libc.so.6
> #3  0x00000036e9275746 in malloc_printerr () from /lib64/libc.so.6
> #4  0x00000036fe633b49 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/libgstreamer-0.10.so.0
> ...


This two backtraces points to gstreamer. You compiled guayadeque using *./buildd* ?

Thanks for your help

----------


## mr_hangman

I just found other 2 issues with now playing.

1. The highlighted song is not the one being played. 



In the picture, 'Ever The Same' is being played while the next song is highlighted in now playing. After 'Ever The Same' ends, 'Love Love Love' is played and highlighted normally.

2. The same song in the now playing is played twice.

These two behaviors happen at random and G-Que doesn't crash.
So far I cannot reproduce them intensionally but I will keep trying.

Is there any way to trace these bugs in console?

----------


## anonbeat

> I just found other 2 issues with now playing.
> 
> 1. The highlighted song is not the one being played. 
> 
> 
> 
> In the picture, 'Ever The Same' is being played while the next song is highlighted in now playing. After 'Ever The Same' ends, 'Love Love Love' is played and highlighted normally.
> 
> 2. The same song in the now playing is played twice.
> ...


Run it from console logging the output to a file

Thanks for your help

----------


## jente_14

I just started translating guayadeque to norwegian, using poedit. But I need to see the translation in use to know if I used the correct word, correct plural form etc.. 

Can you tell me how I can "install" the language file?

----------


## anonbeat

> I just started translating guayadeque to norwegian, using poedit. But I need to see the translation in use to know if I used the correct word, correct plural form etc.. 
> 
> Can you tell me how I can "install" the language file?


copy the guayadeque.mo file to /usr/share/locale/xx/LC_MESSAGES/guayadeque.mo

Thanks for your help

----------


## southzeztpdot

One thing this is missing is sortting by file name. Any way to do it ?

----------


## anonbeat

> One thing this is missing is sortting by file name. Any way to do it ?


That function is not implemented.

Thanks for your help testing

----------


## anonbeat

Just added to svn text search in the album browser. Please try it

Thanks

----------


## scouser73

Hi, I'm on revision 1044, I've recently put more music on my hard drive, and set guayadeque to update the library on application start but it's not added any extra tracks.

----------


## mr_hangman

The bug just happened again and this time I could capture it  :Smile: .
I posted the whole log at http://pastebin.com/tZ44WWs9.

It happened around line no. 1960 and the songs are
- New soul
- Like lovers do
- Songbird

The case was 'New soul' ended, 'Like lovers do' was being played and Songbird was highlighted.

----------


## anonbeat

> Hi, I'm on revision 1044, I've recently put more music on my hard drive, and set guayadeque to update the library on application start but it's not added any extra tracks.


I need to know more details. You placed the files into a dir under the dir selected as library?
what file format are the new added ones?
Tried to formce a library scan ?

Thanks for your help

----------


## ivanovnegro

> Just added to svn text search in the album browser. Please try it
> 
> Thanks


You mean the cover browser. Yes it works well, great!
I love this player more and more, anonbeat.

----------


## scouser73

> I need to know more details. You placed the files into a dir under the dir selected as library?
> what file format are the new added ones?
> Tried to formce a library scan ?
> 
> Thanks for your help


1 Placed song into directory selected as library
2 mp3 file
3 Did library scan, track was not added

----------


## mzecher

> Can you run it from console and post the console output ?
> Also if from the same user you run gstreamer-properties do you hear the test sound?
> 
> Thanks for your help testing the program


I didn't have gnome-media installed. In gstreamer-properties the output was configured to ALC1200 Digital. After changing it to analog everything works fine.

Thanks a lot!

I'm really loving this player, it's almost perfect.    :Capital Razz:

----------


## rotwang888

> You compiled guayadeque using *./buildd* ?
> 
> Thanks for your help


Maybe I didn't last time.  I'm not sure.  I made sure to this time, though.  The search in the album browser is cool and works well so far.  The only thing I don't like (I know the library test search does this too) is replacing the current playlist with the results if you hit enter.  I'll have to learn not to.  Also It would be good if it included the composer tags, even though they're not displayed, if that makes sense.

----------


## anonbeat

> The bug just happened again and this time I could capture it .
> I posted the whole log at http://pastebin.com/tZ44WWs9.
> 
> It happened around line no. 1960 and the songs are
> - New soul
> - Like lovers do
> - Songbird
> 
> The case was 'New soul' ended, 'Like lovers do' was being played and Songbird was highlighted.


Please can you try with svn revision 1046 and report if that fixed the issue ?

Thanks for your bug report

----------


## mr_hangman

> Please can you try with svn revision 1046 and report if that fixed the issue ?
> 
> Thanks for your bug report


I have tested with the songs that caused the bug and so far everything is working fine.

Thanks a lot for a very fast bug fix.

----------


## camaron1

Here is another issue:

Many of my albums have numbers in their names (Op. 1, OP. 35 or BWV 7, BWV 68, etc). The problem is that the albums don't get ordered numericaly: Op. 1, Op, 2 etc. The way they get ordered is Op. 1, Op.10, Op.100, Op. 101 etc. Is this how it is meant to be?

----------


## anonbeat

> Here is another issue:
> 
> Many of my albums have numbers in their names (Op. 1, OP. 35 or BWV 7, BWV 68, etc). The problem is that the albums don't get ordered numericaly: Op. 1, Op, 2 etc. The way they get ordered is Op. 1, Op.10, Op.100, Op. 101 etc. Is this how it is meant to be?


The name is a text and the order is done alpabetically. You can name them 007, 068, etc so the will be ordered correctly.

----------


## PenguinOfSteel

Hi Anonbeat!
I have a small request, if you can add an option to decide when the playcount have to be update! Maybe a slider with perecentage value! I really would like to increment playcount only when track end, but I know that other people prefer different situation, so I think that the best would be to let people decide  :Smile:

----------


## camaron1

> The name is a text and the order is done alpabetically. You can name them 007, 068, etc so the will be ordered correctly.


I was wondering if there was other way to do this as otherwise I would have to change the name a few thousands albums

----------


## Hreinsi

where to put translastion file looked for /usr/share/locale/xx/LC_MESSAGES/guayadeque.mo 

but didnt find

----------


## anonbeat

> where to put translastion file looked for /usr/share/locale/xx/LC_MESSAGES/guayadeque.mo 
> 
> but didnt find


Sorry but I think some things are obvious when its not for others... Replace xx with your lang code. Maybe its '*no*' for your country ? You can find it using locale command.

Thanks for your help

----------


## anonbeat

> I was wondering if there was other way to do this as otherwise I would have to change the name a few thousands albums


There is no other solution sorry. Maybe using easytag can make the job more easily.

----------


## anonbeat

> Hi Anonbeat!
> I have a small request, if you can add an option to decide when the playcount have to be update! Maybe a slider with perecentage value! I really would like to increment playcount only when track end, but I know that other people prefer different situation, so I think that the best would be to let people decide


Guayadeque increment the playcount if the file have been played more than the half of the track.

----------


## jente_14

64% translated now  :Smile: 

I was thinking that it would be nice to be able to lookup musicbrainz data on individual songs. I have a lot of songs that miss their fellow album members. 

I remember a couple years back, when I used windows, winamp was my fav player, and I liked the auto tagger there. It would be great to have guayadeque's tagger look more like winamps, mainly so I can see both the old and new metadata at the same time.



Thanks again for a great player! =D

----------


## Hreinsi

Hi to you all Im now struggling whith back injury so now im just trying to learn some linux stuff hehe using poedit and translating to Icelandic and its working im so pruod of mý self my firs translating and they say Linux is hard to use well im not computer specialist well i migth become one some day hehe let you know when im done if í can finish this some day have a good day and thanks for this great player

----------


## anonbeat

> Hi to you all Im now struggling whith back injury so now im just trying to learn some linux stuff hehe using poedit and translating to Icelandic and its working im so pruod of mý self my firs translating and they say Linux is hard to use well im not computer specialist well i migth become one some day hehe let you know when im done if í can finish this some day have a good day and thanks for this great player


Yes please once its finished send it so I can include it with the rest of translations.

Thanks for your effort

----------


## Hreinsi

I will do that

----------


## nothingspecial

> Just added to svn text search in the album browser. Please try it
> 
> Thanks


Excellent! And after watching your video, I`ve finaly decided to start tagging my music correctly.

It amazes me how what the internet decides is on your cd can be so wrong.

I can understand someone not knowing what genre Rickie Lee Jones is but surely everyone knows John Coltrane is Jazz.....

....anyway, I digress....

----------


## markbl

> I was wondering if there was other way to do this as otherwise I would have to change the name a few thousands albums


You could write a shell (or python or perl or ruby) script to iterate through all your albums and change the names.

----------


## anonbeat

In Revision 1047 just added a text search for the playlist tab so now you can filter the playlists to more easily locate them. Please let me know how it goes.

Thanks for your help testing

----------


## ivanovnegro

> In Revision 1047 just added a text search for the playlist tab so now you can filter the playlists to more easily locate them. Please let me know how it goes.
> 
> Thanks for your help testing


Thanks for this function, but I cannot search in the playlist. When I search for example a track of the last added songs and I put the words in the text search, guayadeque doesnt find anything. The browser is empty. Maybe I dont know how it should to work.

----------


## anonbeat

> Thanks for this function, but I cannot search in the playlist. When I search for example a track of the last added songs and I put the words in the text search, guayadeque doesnt find anything. The browser is empty. Maybe I dont know how it should to work.


Its a way to filter playlists and no tracks into any playlist. There are ppl who have several playlists and this helps to find the proper one to play.

----------


## ivanovnegro

> Its a way to filter playlists and no tracks into any playlist. There are ppl who have several playlists and this helps to find the proper one to play.


Ah, yes it works. But I thought that I could find tracks, too.

----------


## mr_hangman

> In Revision 1047 just added a text search for the playlist tab so now you can filter the playlists to more easily locate them. Please let me know how it goes.
> 
> Thanks for your help testing


This is cool. Now I can type to search for a playlist. 
But, doesn't it work if there is a white space in the name? All of the songs go to now playing when I press spacebar.

----------


## anonbeat

> This is cool. Now I can type to search for a playlist. 
> But, doesn't it work if there is a white space in the name? All of the songs go to now playing when I press spacebar.


I guess you are not typing in the search box. Go *View -> PlayLists -> Search* to show the search text box.

----------


## mr_hangman

> I guess you are not typing in the search box. Go *View -> PlayLists -> Search* to show the search text box.


Oops, sorry. That was my misunderstanding.
However, the static and dynamic playlists are always collapsed at startup. I have to click '+' sign to expand them and type in the search box otherwise it will not show me the playlists. Is it possible to make it remember the collapse/expand status or to show the results even they were collapsed?

----------


## mr_hangman

Guayadeque will be available in Ubuntu 10.10 Maverick Meerkat official repositories!
http://www.webupd8.org/2010/05/guaya...cepted-in.html

Congratulation to anonbeat  :Smile:

----------


## wishingstar

> Oops, sorry. That was my misunderstanding.
> However, the static and dynamic playlists are always collapsed at startup. I have to click '+' sign to expand them and type in the search box otherwise it will not show me the playlists. Is it possible to make it remember the collapse/expand status or to show the results even they were collapsed?


Perhaps a better way to implement that is to have a new item added called 'Filter' or 'Search Results' and this one shows the results of your search no matter what the status of the other trees is.

----------


## theLegend

> Guayadeque will be available in Ubuntu 10.10 Maverick Meerkat official repositories!
> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/05/guaya...cepted-in.html
> 
> Congratulation to anonbeat


Fully deserved and again, big congratulations to Anonbeat for this, the best music player on the market! Now lets all work hard together to remove bugs and propose features to make this an ever better piece of music software genius.

 :Cool:

----------


## anonbeat

> Guayadeque will be available in Ubuntu 10.10 Maverick Meerkat official repositories!
> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/05/guaya...cepted-in.html
> 
> Congratulation to anonbeat


That is are great news! I appreciate the effort of who packaged it for debian.

----------


## anonbeat

> Oops, sorry. That was my misunderstanding.
> However, the static and dynamic playlists are always collapsed at startup. I have to click '+' sign to expand them and type in the search box otherwise it will not show me the playlists. Is it possible to make it remember the collapse/expand status or to show the results even they were collapsed?


Now they will be open by default since revision 1048.

----------


## mr_hangman

> Now they will be open by default since revision 1048.


Thanks a lot! Accessing playlists is much easier now.  :Smile:

----------


## anonbeat

there are other data to be happy today. More than 3000 posts in this thread and also more than 300 pages.

Thank you all for the help making this program a better player.

----------


## mr_hangman

A new bug to celebrate 300 pages and 3000 posts  :Capital Razz: .

To reproduce
1. start playing a song
2. pause at 15 seconds (or somewhere, it doesn't matter)
3. press play to continue
4. drag the slidebar back to 0:00

The song will be played without sound until after 15 seconds (or where you pause in (2) ).

----------


## ivanovnegro

> Guayadeque will be available in Ubuntu 10.10 Maverick Meerkat official repositories!
> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/05/guaya...cepted-in.html
> 
> Congratulation to anonbeat


Yes, anonbeat!! Congratulations and thank you too very much for the best music application ever!

----------


## anonbeat

> A new bug to celebrate 300 pages and 3000 posts .
> 
> To reproduce
> 1. start playing a song
> 2. pause at 15 seconds (or somewhere, it doesn't matter)
> 3. press play to continue
> 4. drag the slidebar back to 0:00
> 
> The song will be played without sound until after 15 seconds (or where you pause in (2) ).


Great bug you found! going to fix it asap.

Thanks for your bug report

----------


## anonbeat

> A new bug to celebrate 300 pages and 3000 posts .
> 
> To reproduce
> 1. start playing a song
> 2. pause at 15 seconds (or somewhere, it doesn't matter)
> 3. press play to continue
> 4. drag the slidebar back to 0:00
> 
> The song will be played without sound until after 15 seconds (or where you pause in (2) ).


This should be fixed in revision 1051

Thanks again for your bug report

----------


## mr_hangman

> This should be fixed in revision 1051
> 
> Thanks again for your bug report


Thanks a lot. An incredibly fast fix as always.

----------


## VastOne

> Hi to you all Im now struggling whith back injury so now im just trying to learn some linux stuff hehe using poedit and translating to Icelandic and its working im so pruod of mý self my firs translating and they say Linux is hard to use well im not computer specialist well i migth become one some day hehe let you know when im done if í can finish this some day have a good day and thanks for this great player


Awesome work Hreinsi.. Welcome to the dark side!

----------


## VastOne

> Guayadeque will be available in Ubuntu 10.10 Maverick Meerkat official repositories!
> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/05/guaya...cepted-in.html
> 
> Congratulation to anonbeat


+ 0101010101010101

This is great news!

----------


## bjorkiii

I have updated the svn version in the correct way ? but its still showing as version 1047 as when i first installed mmm im on linux mint 9 64bit  :Confused:

----------


## rotwang888

> I have updated the svn version in the correct way ? but its still showing as version 1047 as when i first installed mmm im on linux mint 9 64bit


For the splash screen to update with the current version # you have to compile with ./build instead of make.

----------


## VastOne

> For the splash screen to update with the current version # you have to compile with ./build instead of make.


...with complete instructions on the first page of this thread

----------


## bjorkiii

Sorry about that just updated again  :Redface:  obviously missed something out but this time it has updated correctly  :Capital Razz:  thanks all.

----------


## pickarooney

Wow, I can't believe how many updates there have been this week!

I have a minor design-related observation - the right-click menu in the playlist contains two items that are not context sensitive, i.e. the action is the same whether or not a song (or even the playlist itself) is selected. These are 'clear playlist' and 'randomize playlist'. Logically these should be fixed buttons.

----------


## Afro-Stefan

hey,

i dont know if anybody has reported this yet, but i'm experiencing some very strange bug since about two weeks. i've installed guayadeque-svn from the launchpad ppa, and since about two weeks ago i always get this error when trying to play ANY media file:


11:18:59: OnPlayButtonClick Cur: -1
11:19:02: SetNextTrack: 0
11:19:02: LoadMedia Cur: 0  0
11:19:02: OnMediaTags...
11:19:02: OnMediaBitrate...
11:19:02: OnMediaLoaded Cur: 0 1   1 0
11:19:02: got error message: 'Interner Fehler im Datenfluss.'


i tried uninstalling the svn version and installing the regular guayadeque package, and it worked! so something must have broken in one of the revisions of two or so weeks ago...

should i try and compile with debugging flags or is the above information from the terminal enough?

----------


## mr_hangman

I got a strange behavior of media control.
The pause button doesn't seem to pause the music sometimes. This is how to reproduce
1. play a song
2. press pause
3. sit back and wait for about 10 seconds 
4. press play to continue

The song will jump forward 10 sec (same amount in (3)). 

It doesn't happen every time - about 5/10. This log is what I have so far http://pastebin.com/e40QPuGT.

----------


## wishingstar

First of all congrats to Anonbeat for the official repo support  :Smile:  i knew it wouldn't take long for the community to realize how powerful this player is  :Very Happy: 

Feature suggestion:
expanding on the album browser idea, when double clicking on an album in browser, you get a choice between displaying the songs in the album or playing it in the now playing (replace current playlist or something like that), in case you choose to view the songs in the album, it shows them in a new tab (called 'content', or something along that line) with the cover on the side, like the album/grid view of itunes. It is not a crucial development suggestion, i know, but many people like to view their songs in that way (i prefer tracklist myself, but a friend i showed G-que to suggested this)

Keep up the great work anonbeat!

----------


## pickarooney

> First of all congrats to Anonbeat for the official repo support  i knew it wouldn't take long for the community to realize how powerful this player is 
> 
> Feature suggestion:
> expanding on the album browser idea, when double clicking on an album in browser, you get a choice between displaying the songs in the album or playing it in the now playing (replace current playlist or something like that), in case you choose to view the songs in the album, it shows them in a new tab (called 'content', or something along that line) with the cover on the side, like the album/grid view of itunes. It is not a crucial development suggestion, i know, but many people like to view their songs in that way (i prefer tracklist myself, but a friend i showed G-que to suggested this)
> 
> Keep up the great work anonbeat!


If the album content appeared in a tool-tip on mouse-over I think this would be even better.

I hadn't even noticed that the browser was searchable now - major improvement!

----------


## wishingstar

A tooltip would be good too, but what if you want to select a single song to play from within that album? plus, an extra way to view your music is always nice  :Wink:

----------


## rotwang888

Albums added to now playing from the album browser are not listing the tracks in the correct order.  This happens with the enqueue option or when double-clicking a cover.  I'm on version 1051.

----------


## anonbeat

> hey,
> 
> i dont know if anybody has reported this yet, but i'm experiencing some very strange bug since about two weeks. i've installed guayadeque-svn from the launchpad ppa, and since about two weeks ago i always get this error when trying to play ANY media file:
> 
> 
> 11:18:59: OnPlayButtonClick Cur: -1
> 11:19:02: SetNextTrack: 0
> 11:19:02: LoadMedia Cur: 0  0
> 11:19:02: OnMediaTags...
> ...


In the svn revision there is a new audio backend with crossfader feature. This new feature needed a few new gstreamer components and I guess you are missing one. Some ppl using archlinux have reported that they needed to install gnome-media to make it to work. The new dependency is gstreamer-controller-0.10 but if you built the svn then you must have this installed.
Try this and report how it goes please.

Thanks for your help testing the program

----------


## nothingspecial

Hi Anon,

I finally found something that annoys me.

If I edit tags from the browser, once the album/song is edited, the browser returns to the first page. It`s just a simple click to get it back to where it was but it just kind of annoys me.

Cheers.

----------


## anonbeat

> I got a strange behavior of media control.
> The pause button doesn't seem to pause the music sometimes. This is how to reproduce
> 1. play a song
> 2. press pause
> 3. sit back and wait for about 10 seconds 
> 4. press play to continue
> 
> The song will jump forward 10 sec (same amount in (3)). 
> 
> It doesn't happen every time - about 5/10. This log is what I have so far http://pastebin.com/e40QPuGT.


I cant reproduce the problem here

----------


## anonbeat

> Albums added to now playing from the album browser are not listing the tracks in the correct order.  This happens with the enqueue option or when double-clicking a cover.  I'm on version 1051.


What do you have selected as order in library tab tracks list box ?

----------


## dgaud

> hi anon,
> 
> wanted to say that now the issue about the high cpu load at pausing a track seems to be fixed.
> 
> thanks


I've been having this issue in the later builds consistently. If I pause a song and wait  a couple of seconds, I can see the cpu load reach 100% in conky everytime. Press play, and it goes back to normal levels. I'm using 1051 and just did it again. The program does not crash, is just the cpu overloads. Any ideas?

----------


## anonbeat

> Hi Anon,
> 
> I finally found something that annoys me.
> 
> If I edit tags from the browser, once the album/song is edited, the browser returns to the first page. It`s just a simple click to get it back to where it was but it just kind of annoys me.
> 
> Cheers.


This should be fixed in svn revision 1052

Thanks for your suggestion

----------


## anonbeat

> I've been having this issue in the later builds consistently. If I pause a song and wait  a couple of seconds, I can see the cpu load reach 100% in conky everytime. Press play, and it goes back to normal levels. I'm using 1051 and just did it again. The program does not crash, is just the cpu overloads. Any ideas?


I really dont know about this issue. I even did a video that is in youtube about it showing that the cpu load was not high. I can be something to do with the audio setup, sound card? can you try with gstreamer-properties set another audio server to see if that makes a difference ?

Thanks

----------


## pickarooney

> Albums added to now playing from the album browser are not listing the tracks in the correct order.  This happens with the enqueue option or when double-clicking a cover.  I'm on version 1051.


I noticed this with a lot of albums, but the problem turned out to be the TRACK tag was off. I've found at least 20 albums in my collection where this is the case. 

To resolve it, I wrote a small script to renumber albums correctly. 
Note: This assumes the song names are 01....mp3, 02....mp3 etc.



```
#!/bin/bash

counter=0

ls *.mp3|while read song
do
  let counter=counter+1
  echo "Song "$song" is track number $counter"
  id3v2 --track $counter "$song"
done
```

I now run this automatically alongside my other tagging script for any new albums.

----------


## nothingspecial

> This should be fixed in svn revision 1052
> 
> Thanks for your suggestion


That appears to have fixed it. Cheers.

Only tested it on the (small collection) netbook, rather than the (music collection remotely mounted) laptop, or the main rig.

Will report, if the problem does/doesn`t persist on them.

I`ve said it before, but I`ve never seen developer/tester cooperation like this before ....

...ever.

----------


## dgaud

> I really dont know about this issue. I even did a video that is in youtube about it showing that the cpu load was not high. I can be something to do with the audio setup, sound card? can you try with gstreamer-properties set another audio server to see if that makes a difference ?
> 
> Thanks


OK. Tried all 4 options:
Autodetect
ALSALinux
OSS
PulseAudio

Same problem. I also noticed it happens when pressing the STOP button the same. I've tried mp3 and wma, which are the only formats I have. I have an old Dell / Intel integrated audio motherboard. Again, during playback cpu is very low, but after pressing PAUSE or STOP it eventually reaches 100%, until you click PLAY again or exit the program. No error messages are displayed and the computer continues to operate, but very sluggish (obviously).

----------


## anonbeat

> OK. Tried all 4 options:
> Autodetect
> ALSALinux
> OSS
> PulseAudio
> 
> Same problem. I also noticed it happens when pressing the STOP button the same. I've tried mp3 and wma, which are the only formats I have. I have an old Dell / Intel integrated audio motherboard. Again, during playback cpu is very low, but after pressing PAUSE or STOP it eventually reaches 100%, until you click PLAY again or exit the program. No error messages are displayed and the computer continues to operate, but very sluggish (obviously).


So its 100% CPU use when guayadeque is paused or stopped ?

Can you check if after pressing stop the 100% CPU usage goes off after about 2 seconds ?

Thanks

----------


## nothingspecial

> Will report, if the problem does/doesn`t persist on them.


Yes, this is fixed on all three machines.

Great work  :Smile:

----------


## dgaud

> So its 100% CPU use when guayadeque is paused or stopped ?
> 
> Can you check if after pressing stop the 100% CPU usage goes off after about 2 seconds ?
> 
> Thanks


No. It justs stays at 100% until I press PLAY. I also tried disabling the cross fader, Activate Task Bar Icon and Save Playlists options, and same result.

EDIT:
Here is some more info:
The guayadeque process jumps from 4-6% CPU load to 40-60% after PAUSE or STOP. Pulseaudio jumps from 1 -3% to 5 - 11% at the same time. The memory of both processes remains the same, 2.41MB and 0.37MB respectively.

----------


## RedRat

Ok just installed Guayadeque but I accidentally removed the Shoutcast from the Radio tab. How do I get that back. Also, I note that the Shoutcast list of genre is the short version, I want to be able to access Folk music. How do I do that?

----------


## VastOne

> Ok just installed Guayadeque but I accidentally removed the Shoutcast from the Radio tab. How do I get that back. Also, I note that the Shoutcast list of genre is the short version, I want to be able to access Folk music. How do I do that?


Go into Library - Preferences and tick the Load Default Layouts and then restart G-Que

To find folk, In the radio tab search for Folk and it will find all in shoutcast that has Folk as part of it

----------


## rotwang888

> I noticed this with a lot of albums, but the problem turned out to be the TRACK tag was off. I've found at least 20 albums in my collection where this is the case.


Nope, that's not it.  This was with correctly named & tagged albums.



> What do you have selected as order in library tab tracks list box ?


  This was the problem.  It was on title, instead of album.  So the tracks were in alphabetical order instead of by track number.  Easily fixed, but I think this is odd behavior.
  Another strange thing I've noticed is that sometimes (about 1/3 of the time) when double-clicking on a dynamic playlist the player will skip the first track and start playing the second track.  I don't notice any pattern to when this happens, but it does happen now and then.
  The playlist text search is really helpful and works great.

----------


## rotwang888

I just noticed you added Libre.fm scrobbling. COOL!  I'm sending plays to both simultaneously and it's working fine.

----------


## ivanovnegro

> I've been having this issue in the later builds consistently. If I pause a song and wait  a couple of seconds, I can see the cpu load reach 100% in conky everytime. Press play, and it goes back to normal levels. I'm using 1051 and just did it again. The program does not crash, is just the cpu overloads. Any ideas?


I have this problem too for long now and I tested everything to reproduce the problem, but nothing. In the terminal I cant see any error. I know about the video of anonbeat and he hasnt got any problems with the high cpu load, but why have we? Someone else has any idea?

----------


## ivanovnegro

I found another problem but its nothing serious. When Im reading artist information in the Last FM panel everytime when a song changes guayadeque goes back to the beginning of the text. It happens too when I click to not follow the current playlist. It should be better to read the text without interruptions.

----------


## jente_14

Radio problems!

I'm on 1053.

When a radio channel buffers to 100% it seems it "lock" itself so that I cant turn it of. When I decide to play another channel, it will play on top of the first one. The Stop button dont work, and music will also play on top. 
If I change or stop the playback before the buffer has reached 100% it works like it should.

These radio channels are .ogg, I tested with .mp3 also, and there's no problem with them.

=)

----------


## anonbeat

> Radio problems!
> 
> I'm on 1053.
> 
> When a radio channel buffers to 100% it seems it "lock" itself so that I cant turn it of. When I decide to play another channel, it will play on top of the first one. The Stop button dont work, and music will also play on top. 
> If I change or stop the playback before the buffer has reached 100% it works like it should.
> 
> These radio channels are .ogg, I tested with .mp3 also, and there's no problem with them.
> 
> =)


Can you give me a not working radio url to test ?

Thanks for your bug report

----------


## camaron1

> OK. Tried all 4 options:
> Autodetect
> ALSALinux
> OSS
> PulseAudio
> 
> Same problem. I also noticed it happens when pressing the STOP button the same. I've tried mp3 and wma, which are the only formats I have. I have an old Dell / Intel integrated audio motherboard. Again, during playback cpu is very low, but after pressing PAUSE or STOP it eventually reaches 100%, until you click PLAY again or exit the program. No error messages are displayed and the computer continues to operate, but very sluggish (obviously).


I confirm the issue. I've got a multicore cpu and one of the cores jumps to 80-84 on pause or stop. I don't know if this happened before. Im using revision 1053

----------


## AnneTanne

> I just noticed you added Libre.fm scrobbling. COOL!  I'm sending plays to both simultaneously and it's working fine.


I followed the instructions on this page, but scrobbling to libre.fm doesn't seem to work.  (Last.fm is no problem.)

Edit: after restarting my computer the complete list of scrobbled tracks was suddenly there...  So no problem!

----------


## AnneTanne

> Edit: after restarting my computer the complete list of scrobbled tracks was suddenly there...  So no problem!


Or at least I thought I didn't have problems anymore.
But that was before I discovered that after enabling to scrobble to libre.fm, Guayadeque wasn't scrobbling anymore to last.fm.

I wondered if the player only could scrobble to one of those services, so I disabled libre.fm.
Didn't work.
I changed /etc/hosts to its previous state.
Nothing.

So I retried to enable scrobbling to libre.fm, but that didn't work either.
So now the player isn't scrobbling anything anymore, although it was scrobbling to fast.fm since I installed the player, and to libre.fm for a short period.

----------


## RedRat

> Go into Library - Preferences and tick the Load Default Layouts and then restart G-Que
> 
> To find folk, In the radio tab search for Folk and it will find all in shoutcast that has Folk as part of it


Thanks that did it.

----------


## rotwang888

> Or at least I thought I didn't have problems anymore.
> But that was before I discovered that after enabling to scrobble to libre.fm, Guayadeque wasn't scrobbling anymore to last.fm.
> 
> I wondered if the player only could scrobble to one of those services, so I disabled libre.fm.
> Didn't work.
> I changed /etc/hosts to its previous state.
> Nothing.
> 
> So I retried to enable scrobbling to libre.fm, but that didn't work either.
> So now the player isn't scrobbling anything anymore, although it was scrobbling to fast.fm since I installed the player, and to libre.fm for a short period.


That's strange.  I didn't change my /etc/hosts at all (maybe I did back a year or so ago when I first got my account, but that would have been on a different distro).   I just changed my libre.fm password to something I would remember this time and scrobbling to both worked like a charm.

----------


## anonbeat

> I followed the instructions on this page, but scrobbling to libre.fm doesn't seem to work.  (Last.fm is no problem.)
> 
> Edit: after restarting my computer the complete list of scrobbled tracks was suddenly there...  So no problem!


Guayadeque can send info to both services at the same time. You just need to be sure you are using the right user / pass for every service and tick the enable checkbox.

If you changed any host settings then restore it back as its not needed.

*Of course if you are using latest svn version.*

----------


## anonbeat

> Ok just installed Guayadeque but I accidentally removed the Shoutcast from the Radio tab. How do I get that back. Also, I note that the Shoutcast list of genre is the short version, I want to be able to access Folk music. How do I do that?


Next Time just go View -> Radio -> Genres

That is not a short version of genres list its a personalized selection I did. If you want to add more just right click over the genre list box and select Add. A dialog will appear where you can type any genre name or tick the ones shoutcast gives to add it.

Once new genres are added be sure to select Update radio statiosn so the statios to the new genres are added.

Thanks for your help testing

----------


## anonbeat

> Nope, that's not it.  This was with correctly named & tagged albums.
> 
>   This was the problem.  It was on title, instead of album.  So the tracks were in alphabetical order instead of by track number.  Easily fixed, but I think this is odd behavior.
>   Another strange thing I've noticed is that sometimes (about 1/3 of the time) when double-clicking on a dynamic playlist the player will skip the first track and start playing the second track.  I don't notice any pattern to when this happens, but it does happen now and then.
>   The playlist text search is really helpful and works great.


Can you give me a console log output when this happens ?

Thanks for your help

----------


## anonbeat

> I have this problem too for long now and I tested everything to reproduce the problem, but nothing. In the terminal I cant see any error. I know about the video of anonbeat and he hasnt got any problems with the high cpu load, but why have we? Someone else has any idea?





> I confirm the issue. I've got a multicore cpu and one of the cores jumps to 80-84 on pause or stop. I don't know if this happened before. Im using revision 1053


What are your specs ? os, xwindow manager, etc so I can check what can be causing this problem. Its not happening in both of my two test systems.

----------


## anonbeat

> I found another problem but its nothing serious. When Im reading artist information in the Last FM panel everytime when a song changes guayadeque goes back to the beginning of the text. It happens too when I click to not follow the current playlist. It should be better to read the text without interruptions.


I will take a look at this issue asap.

Thanks for your bug report

----------


## camaron1

> You could write a shell (or python or perl or ruby) script to iterate through all your albums and change the names.


I wouldn't have a clue how to do that. Maybe if you know how and it is not hard to do you could post the script here?

----------


## camaron1

> What are your specs ? os, xwindow manager, etc so I can check what can be causing this problem. Its not happening in both of my two test systems.


Standard Ubuntu 10.4 installation, Nvidia proprietary driver, Compiz enabled, quad-core CPU. Small pulseaudio configuration tweak (*gksudo gedit /etc/pulse/default.pa* and remove *#* from lines 44 # load-module module-alsa-sink 45 # load-module module-alsa-source device=hw:1,0).

I hope it helps

PD: pulseaudio jumps to 16% cpu usage

----------


## AnneTanne

> Guayadeque can send info to both services at the same time. You just need to be sure you are using the right user / pass for every service and tick the enable checkbox.
> 
> If you changed any host settings then restore it back as its not needed.
> 
> *Of course if you are using latest svn version.*


It must have been the latest version, as I had just updated before I was trying this out.  (And I just checked it out: yes, I'm at the latest version.)
Eventually I have been able to re-enable scrobbling to last.fm, by removing the line that I had added in /etc/hosts, and unchecking libre.fm in preferences.
As soon as I checked libre.fm, things went wrong, at least at the beginning of the evening.
We're a few hours laters, and I rebooted my computer, and retried, and now everything works like it should...  (without an edited /etc/hosts).  Don't know what went wrong before, but maybe the secret is in my sig  :Wink: .

----------


## jente_14

> Can you give me a not working radio url to test ?
> 
> Thanks for your bug report


I tried some other ogg radios, and they worked. Still have problems with theese though. Maybe its not a bug in guayadeque, but with the streams? NRK is the public broadcasting service here in Norway, so they should have their things right.

Well, the streams are in the xml  :Smile: 

edit: Dont know if it is of interest, but all the formats are found here: http://www.nrk.no/tjenester/lyd/

----------


## cephinux

Hi Anon

Donated a small amount of money(I'm still a student) just to say thanks for this great music player.
I'm not up to date, so are there thoughts on when releasing 0.2.6?

anyway, keep on rocking  :Guitar:

----------


## EveKnight75

First of all, congrats on making it into the 10.10 repos. This app has more than earned it.

The tip about adding/activating genres under the _ShoutCast_ panel has proven invaluable to me.

Now if only I could figure out how to add a station directly from the _ShoutCast_ panel to the _User-Defined_ panel. I already have a few of my favorite _ShoutCast_ stations added to the _User-Defined_ panel via info from the downloaded .pls files. The only limitations are that I can't figure out how to add multiple streams to one user-defined station and that no user-defined station shows the stream bitrate or number of listeners even if it's also available under _ShoutCast_.

Should I sign up for IdeaTorrent and add all of this there?

----------


## Linye

I have a request.

Wouldn't be nice to move around in the browser using the arrow keys?

----------


## killabee44

I have a couple of requests/questions...

When you are hovering the mouse over the edges to resize the window, it's very difficult to do so. The area to resize is too small.

Shoutcast radio: Is it working? I did a search for a radio station that I know is there because I listen to it regularly on other players. I received no input or results at all.
Is the search working? I even searched for Hip Hop and received no results.

In the shoutcast Genres I did not see Hip Hop listed. I know other players do. Would it be possible to add it? 

Can you add some sort of status bar that will tell us that it's searching or updating the radio stations?

Also, I have a .pls file for a shoutcast station. I can stream it fine with VLC. Would it be possible to play it with Guayadeque? Or better yet to make it a default file type for your program.

I see there is a " user defined" section, but maybe consider renaming it bookmarks or favorites...


Thanks.

----------


## VastOne

> I have a couple of requests/questions...
> 
> When you are hovering the mouse over the edges to resize the window, it's very difficult to do so. The area to resize is too small.
> 
> Shoutcast radio: Is it working? I did a search for a radio station that I know is there because I listen to it regularly on other players. I received no input or results at all.
> Is the search working? I even searched for Hip Hop and received no results.
> 
> In the shoutcast Genres I did not see Hip Hop listed. I know other players do. Would it be possible to add it? 
> 
> ...


What is the station you cannot find in shoutcast?

----------


## killabee44

One called Cerritos allstars.. I also thought it was weird that I only saw what looked like european stations. Maybe it has something to do with my settings. I searched for hip hop and got no results. Usually you get a ton of results.

----------


## VastOne

> One called Cerritos allstars.. I also thought it was weird that I only saw what looked like european stations. Maybe it has something to do with my settings. I searched for hip hop and got no results. Usually you get a ton of results.


Is this a station or a band?  From what I understand, G-Que currently only searches the names of the stations and not what is playing on any of them.  It is a feature that I look forward to so that I can find any station that is playing Pink Floyd, for instance.

----------


## EveKnight75

> One called Cerritos allstars.. I also thought it was weird that I only saw what looked like european stations. Maybe it has something to do with my settings. I searched for hip hop and got no results. Usually you get a ton of results.


I've found it. Don't filter by genre. Click on the main _ShoutCast_ heading then type "Cerritos" in the search box. The station is listed under *RnB* only.

I see how that can be a problem. On the main site, you can find the station under every genre tag listed for it. On Guayadeque, it was only listed under one of the genre tags.

ETA:

If this doesn't work, check to see which genres you have enabled. Right-click on _Shoutcast_, click on _Add Genre_, then scroll through the list to see which boxes are checked.

----------


## killabee44

> Is this a station or a band?  From what I understand, G-Que currently only searches the names of the stations and not what is playing on any of them.  It is a feature that I look forward to so that I can find any station that is playing Pink Floyd, for instance.


It's the name of a station..




> I've found it. Don't filter by genre. Click on the main _ShoutCast_ heading then type "Cerritos" in the search box. The station is listed under *RnB* only.
> 
> I see how that can be a problem. On the main site, you can find the station under every genre tag listed for it. On Guayadeque, it was only listed under one of the genre tags.
> 
> ETA:
> 
> If this doesn't work, check to see which genres you have enabled. Right-click on _Shoutcast_, click on _Add Genre_, then scroll through the list to see which boxes are checked.


Thanks. That did it. I didn't know that there was a right click option there to filter by genre. 

It would be good if when searching all genres could be searched by default unless the user changed it.

----------


## surja

Ok I searched quite a bit, but I can't seem to find how to enable crossfading in Guayadeque 0.2.5 installed from the PPA in Karmic. There is something called Silence Detector under Library->Preferences->Playback but no Crossfade or anything like that.

----------


## killabee44

Hmmm I thought I had found it but it was from an import I did... Still not coming up for me. Anything else I can try? I added the R&b, Rap, and Hiphop genres...

Weird that searching for the word: hiphop only has 45 stations; and when searching shoutcast.com you get 12 pages worth..

----------


## EveKnight75

> Ok I searched quite a bit, but I can't seem to find how to enable crossfading in Guayadeque 0.2.5 installed from the PPA in Karmic. There is something called Silence Detector under Library->Preferences->Playback but no Crossfade or anything like that.


The crossfader is not available in 0.2.5. Uninstall the package _guayadeque_ and install _guayadeque-svn_ instead. Right now, the latest revision in the PPA is 1051. That will include the *Crossfader* option under *Preferences*.




> Hmmm I thought I had found it but it was from an import I did... Still not coming up for me. Anything else I can try? I added the R&b, Rap, and Hiphop genres...


Under the genres already listed, select *Rnb*. It showed up under that label as opposed to *R&b*. Please don't ask me why, for I do not know. I just decided to enable all of the listed genres the moment I found out about the feature earlier today.

Wait, I just re-checked Guayadeque. The more genres you enable under ShoutCast, the longer it takes for the list of stations to refresh itself. Mine actually grayed out for a few seconds. Enabling all genres by default might make the app resource-intensive (CPU, RAM and/or bandwidth-wise). Cerritos now shows up under three labels: *Hip*, *RnB*, and *Rnb*. The first time I tried, it only showed up under the third label.

----------


## killabee44

> The crossfader is not available in 0.2.5. Uninstall the package _guayadeque_ and install _guayadeque-svn_ instead. Right now, the latest revision in the PPA is 1051. That will include the *Crossfader* option under *Preferences*.
> 
> 
> 
> Under the genres already listed, select *Rnb*. It showed up under that label as opposed to *R&b*. Please don't ask me why, for I do not know. I just decided to enable all of the listed genres the moment I found out about the feature earlier today.
> 
> Wait, I just re-checked Guayadeque. The more genres you enable under ShoutCast, the longer it takes for the list of stations to refresh itself. Mine actually grayed out for a few seconds. Enabling all genres by default might make the app resource-intensive (CPU, RAM and/or bandwidth-wise). Cerritos now shows up under three labels: *Hip*, *RnB*, and *Rnb*. The first time I tried, it only showed up under the third label.


I've enabled all of the ones you listed and still can't find it. I guess enabling every genre is the only way that it will show up. There are some issues with the searches. 

Also one thing that could be improved is that when you click on a genre, you shouldn't have to also right click and select "update radio stations" in order to see them. It should automatically show the stations for that genre when you highlight it.

----------


## ivanovnegro

> What are your specs ? os, xwindow manager, etc so I can check what can be causing this problem. Its not happening in both of my two test systems.


Ok I try to list it. I have a standard Mint 9 install with Gnome, Compiz enabled too, Intel Core Duo CPU, Intel graphic card, HDA Intel Audio. Im not so technically, so I dont know if you need more details or something very specific.
Before I used Ubuntu 10.04 under the same conditions and it happened the same with the high cpu load.

----------


## ivanovnegro

A strange thing happened. I added some new genres to shoutcast and then guayadeque crashed. I couldnt see why. Then I started guayadeque again and added more genres without problems. It was not the first time that the program crashes when Im adding genres but it seems to happen only sometimes, but I couldnt see why it was too fast to reproduce the problem. Next time I will trying it via terminal. Im on svn 1053.

----------


## Afro-Stefan

> In the svn revision there is a new audio backend with crossfader feature. This new feature needed a few new gstreamer components and I guess you are missing one. Some ppl using archlinux have reported that they needed to install gnome-media to make it to work. The new dependency is gstreamer-controller-0.10 but if you built the svn then you must have this installed.
> Try this and report how it goes please.
> 
> Thanks for your help testing the program



i already have gnome-media installed and cant find any other package called gstreamer-controller-0.10. 

however, i don't use alsa or pulseaudio, but only OSS. could it have something to do with this? also, is there a way to disable the crossfader feature (which i wouldnt use anyway) so as to avoid the problem?

----------


## wishingstar

> is there a way to disable the crossfader feature (which i wouldnt use anyway) so as to avoid the problem?


To disable crossfader, go to preferences, crossfader, and slide the first slider to 0, that should do it  :Smile:

----------


## Afro-Stefan

ok, so disabling the crossfader didn't help. now i've built guayadeque directly from svn (no problems, so all dependencies should be met...), and run it via gdb. here's the output i get:


stefan@stefan-laptop:~/Downloads/guayadeque$ gdb guayadeque 
GNU gdb (GDB) 7.1-ubuntu
Copyright (C) 2010 Free Software Foundation, Inc.
License GPLv3+: GNU GPL version 3 or later <http://gnu.org/licenses/gpl.html>
This is free software: you are free to change and redistribute it.
There is NO WARRANTY, to the extent permitted by law.  Type "show copying"
and "show warranty" for details.
This GDB was configured as "i486-linux-gnu".
For bug reporting instructions, please see:
<http://www.gnu.org/software/gdb/bugs/>...
Reading symbols from /home/stefan/Downloads/guayadeque/guayadeque...done.
(gdb) 
(gdb) run
Starting program: /home/stefan/Downloads/guayadeque/guayadeque 
[Thread debugging using libthread_db enabled]
19:46:43: Initialized locale ( de_DE )
[New Thread 0xb5eadb70 (LWP 25177)]
[Thread 0xb5eadb70 (LWP 25177) exited]
19:46:43: Library Db Version 13
19:46:43: Library Paths: 
19:46:43: /home/stefan/Examples/
19:46:43: 000003FB
19:46:43: Loading /home/stefan/Examples/Ubuntu_Free_Culture_Showcase/FrustrationBlues-ColinRoss.oga
19:46:43: SetNextTrack: 0
[New Thread 0xb5eadb70 (LWP 25179)]
[Thread 0xb5eadb70 (LWP 25179) exited]
[New Thread 0xb5eadb70 (LWP 25180)]
[Thread 0xb5eadb70 (LWP 25180) exited]
[New Thread 0xb5eadb70 (LWP 25182)]
19:46:45: OnMediaState: 2 1 0
19:46:45: StatusChanged( 2, 0, 0, 0 )
19:46:45: Database updating started.
19:46:45: Updating the podcasts...
[New Thread 0xb5189b70 (LWP 25186)]
[Thread 0xb5189b70 (LWP 25186) exited]
[New Thread 0xb5189b70 (LWP 25187)]
[Thread 0xb5189b70 (LWP 25187) exited]
[New Thread 0xb47ffb70 (LWP 25188)]
[Thread 0xb47ffb70 (LWP 25188) exited]
19:46:47: OnPlayButtonClick Cur: 0
19:46:47: Going to load the track...
19:46:47: SetNextTrack: 0
19:46:47: LoadMedia Cur: 0  2
[New Thread 0xb47ffb70 (LWP 25191)]
[New Thread 0xb5189b70 (LWP 25192)]
[New Thread 0xb3fdcb70 (LWP 25193)]
19:46:48: OnMediaTags...
19:46:48: OnMediaBitrate...
19:46:48: OnMediaLoaded Cur: 0 1   1 0
[New Thread 0xb36c1b70 (LWP 25194)]
[New Thread 0xb2ec0b70 (LWP 25195)]
[New Thread 0xb26bfb70 (LWP 25196)]
19:46:48: got error message: 'Interner Fehler im Datenfluss.'
[Thread 0xb36c1b70 (LWP 25194) exited]
[Thread 0xb2ec0b70 (LWP 25195) exited]
[Thread 0xb26bfb70 (LWP 25196) exited]
[Thread 0xb5eadb70 (LWP 25182) exited]
[Thread 0xb3fdcb70 (LWP 25193) exited]
[Thread 0xb5189b70 (LWP 25192) exited]
[Thread 0xb47ffb70 (LWP 25191) exited]

Program exited normally.
(gdb) 


does that help in any way?

----------


## anonbeat

> Hi Anon
> 
> Donated a small amount of money(I'm still a student) just to say thanks for this great music player.
> I'm not up to date, so are there thoughts on when releasing 0.2.6?
> 
> anyway, keep on rocking


Thanks for your donation and for your help.

0.2.6 will be officially out once I get finished with bug reports. Im also thinkin in add the previous audio backend and a switch from one to another for ppl that have problems with the current one even when its working fine for me and most of the ppl.

----------


## anonbeat

> First of all, congrats on making it into the 10.10 repos. This app has more than earned it.
> 
> The tip about adding/activating genres under the _ShoutCast_ panel has proven invaluable to me.
> 
> Now if only I could figure out how to add a station directly from the _ShoutCast_ panel to the _User-Defined_ panel. I already have a few of my favorite _ShoutCast_ stations added to the _User-Defined_ panel via info from the downloaded .pls files. The only limitations are that I can't figure out how to add multiple streams to one user-defined station and that no user-defined station shows the stream bitrate or number of listeners even if it's also available under _ShoutCast_.
> 
> Should I sign up for IdeaTorrent and add all of this there?


The radio tab will be rewriten in the next release as it was designed with only shoutcast in mind. I want to add more generic support and also posibility to add them in playlists.

Thanks for your help

----------


## VastOne

I have found in the Radio Genre Editor that you can add any new Genre you want but you cannot remove the default ones. I have unchecked the defaults and they continue to be on the list. When I go back into Radio Genre Editor they are checked again.

----------


## anonbeat

> I have a request.
> 
> Wouldn't be nice to move around in the browser using the arrow keys?


You can if you set the focus in the slider.

Thanks for your help

----------


## anonbeat

> I have found in the Radio Genre Editor that you can add any new Genre you want but you cannot remove the default ones. I have unchecked the defaults and they continue to be on the list. When I go back into Radio Genre Editor they are checked again.


Need to take a look at that. Thank you for the bug report.

You can delete a genre right clicking over it and selecting delete Genre

----------


## anonbeat

> A strange thing happened. I added some new genres to shoutcast and then guayadeque crashed. I couldnt see why. Then I started guayadeque again and added more genres without problems. It was not the first time that the program crashes when Im adding genres but it seems to happen only sometimes, but I couldnt see why it was too fast to reproduce the problem. Next time I will trying it via terminal. Im on svn 1053.


Please try to make a backtrace of this crashes so I can find where its happening.

Thanks

----------


## anonbeat

> ok, so disabling the crossfader didn't help. now i've built guayadeque directly from svn (no problems, so all dependencies should be met...), and run it via gdb. here's the output i get:
> 
> 
> stefan@stefan-laptop:~/Downloads/guayadeque$ gdb guayadeque 
> GNU gdb (GDB) 7.1-ubuntu
> Copyright (C) 2010 Free Software Foundation, Inc.
> License GPLv3+: GNU GPL version 3 or later <http://gnu.org/licenses/gpl.html>
> This is free software: you are free to change and redistribute it.
> There is NO WARRANTY, to the extent permitted by law.  Type "show copying"
> ...


Ok do this

now you have guayadeque from svn
run it from console with this command from the svn build dir

./guayadeque --gst-debug-level=3 --gst-debug-no-color &> out.log

Once its finished please send me the out.log file to anonbeat at gmail dot com

Thanks for your help

----------


## VastOne

> You can delete a genre right clicking over it and selecting delete Genre


This works as it should. I exited Guayadeque and re started and they are gone.

Thanks!

----------


## ivanovnegro

Is guayadeque supposed to scrobble to Last FM when I listen to radio stations? If so I know that the artist information has to be right at the radio station

----------


## anonbeat

> Is guayadeque supposed to scrobble to Last FM when I listen to radio stations? If so I know that the artist information has to be right at the radio station


Nope. Guayadeque dont scrobble while listen to radiostations

Thanks for your help

----------


## skymera

I've attached a file that allows Emesene to display music that is playing in Guayadeque.

Can someone help refine it? It seems to hang dBus every few seconds.

Credits to owner who wrote this originally.

http://forum.emesene.org/index.php/topic,2972.0.html

----------


## mr_hangman

Hi,
I found 2 bugs that occur randomly. When i double click a song to play after guayadeque starts, sometimes
1. the song starts to play from 1:06 min. (log http://pastebin.com/N2gK390a)
2. the song is skipped and the next song in the list is played. (log http://pastebin.com/TjRhQUpS)

I believe that the problems are caused by 'Restore position for tracks' feature. On my system, this feature is disabled but in the log I can see 
Try to set saved position 144391384
and
Try to set saved position -1.

I spent hours reproducing these bugs but still don't know why they happen.

----------


## VastOne

> I've attached a file that allows Emesene to display music that is playing in Guayadeque.
> 
> Can someone help refine it? It seems to hang dBus every few seconds.
> 
> Credits to owner who wrote this originally.
> 
> http://forum.emesene.org/index.php/topic,2972.0.html


To run this I would need to load Emesene and then run this python script. Is there a need to turn off the current notify function first?  Or perhaps Emesene does that, I do not know since I have never used it before.

----------


## Linye

> You can if you set the focus in the slider.
> 
> Thanks for your help



Oh, so easy. Thanks!

----------


## Garthhh

How do I update?
I get a crash/lockup on version 2.5 
mint9
if I unpause [I've set the menu key to pause] after not using for a few hours, the second song will stop about a minute in. 
the only way to unlock is to open the player, push stop & then pause/unpause

----------


## VastOne

> How do I update?
> I get a crash/lockup on version 2.5 
> mint9
> if I unpause [I've set the menu key to pause] after not using for a few hours, the second song will stop about a minute in. 
> the only way to unlock is to open the player, push stop & then pause/unpause


All instructions for updating the player is on the first page of this thread. Here

----------


## Garthhh

> All instructions for updating the player is on the first page of this thread. Here


Does that mean I should run this in terminal?

*Update from svn*
 	Code:
 	cd guayadeque
svn update
sudo make install

----------


## Garthhh

> Does that mean I should run this in terminal?
> 
> *Update from svn*
>      Code:
>      cd guayadeque
> svn update
> sudo make install


When I run it
I get this result

garthh@garthh-desktop ~ $ cd guayadeque
bash: cd: guayadeque: No such file or directory
garthh@garthh-desktop ~ $ svn update
Skipped '.'
garthh@garthh-desktop ~ $ ./build
bash: ./build: No such file or directory
garthh@garthh-desktop ~ $ sudo make install
make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop.
garthh@garthh-desktop ~ $ svn update
Skipped '.'
garthh@garthh-desktop ~ $ ./build
bash: ./build: No such file or directory
garthh@garthh-desktop ~ $ sudo make install

where do I go from here?

----------


## VastOne

> When I run it
> I get this result
> 
> garthh@garthh-desktop ~ $ cd guayadeque
> bash: cd: guayadeque: No such file or directory
> garthh@garthh-desktop ~ $ svn update
> Skipped '.'
> garthh@garthh-desktop ~ $ ./build
> bash: ./build: No such file or directory
> ...


Did you do this part



```
sudo apt-get install subversion build-essential cmake libwxgtk2.8-dev libtagc0-dev libsqlite3-dev libcurl4-openssl-dev libdbus-1-dev libgstreamer0.10-dev libflac-dev
svn co http://guayadeque.svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/guayadeque/Trunk guayadeque
```


And once you have done that, you would do this daily for the svn updates


```
cd guayadeque
svn update
./build
sudo make install
```

Exactly like that

----------


## Garthhh

> Did you do this part
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo apt-get install subversion build-essential cmake libwxgtk2.8-dev libtagc0-dev libsqlite3-dev libcurl4-openssl-dev libdbus-1-dev libgstreamer0.10-dev libflac-dev
> svn co http://guayadeque.svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/guayadeque/Trunk guayadeque
> ```
> 
> ...


No I hadn't
so I did
but when I was asked [Y/n] 
answered Y
aborted
anyway

here's what happened

garthh@garthh-desktop ~ $ sudo apt-get install subversion build-essential cmake libwxgtk2.8-dev libtagc0-dev libsqlite3-dev libcurl4-openssl-dev libdbus-1-dev libgstreamer0.10-dev libflac-dev
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
subversion is already the newest version.
build-essential is already the newest version.
build-essential set to manually installed.
The following extra packages will be installed:
  cmake-data comerr-dev cvs debhelper emacsen-common gettext html2text
  intltool-debian krb5-multidev libglib2.0-dev libgssrpc4 libidn11-dev
  libkadm5clnt-mit7 libkadm5srv-mit7 libkdb5-4 libkrb5-dev libldap2-dev
  libmail-sendmail-perl libogg-dev libssl-dev libsys-hostname-long-perl
  libtag1-dev libtagc0 libwxbase2.8-dev libxml2-dev po-debconf wx2.8-headers
  zlib1g-dev
Suggested packages:
  dh-make gettext-doc krb5-doc libcurl3-dbg libglib2.0-doc python-subunit
  krb5-user gstreamer0.10-doc sqlite3-doc wx2.8-doc wx-common libgl-dev
  xlibmesa-glu-dev libglu-dev libmail-box-perl
The following NEW packages will be installed:
  cmake cmake-data comerr-dev cvs debhelper emacsen-common gettext html2text
  intltool-debian krb5-multidev libcurl4-openssl-dev libdbus-1-dev libflac-dev
  libglib2.0-dev libgssrpc4 libgstreamer0.10-dev libidn11-dev
  libkadm5clnt-mit7 libkadm5srv-mit7 libkdb5-4 libkrb5-dev libldap2-dev
  libmail-sendmail-perl libogg-dev libsqlite3-dev libssl-dev
  libsys-hostname-long-perl libtag1-dev libtagc0 libtagc0-dev libwxbase2.8-dev
  libwxgtk2.8-dev libxml2-dev po-debconf wx2.8-headers zlib1g-dev
0 upgraded, 36 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
Need to get 20.9MB of archives.
After this operation, 65.3MB of additional disk space will be used.
Do you want to continue [Y/n]? Y
Abort.
garthh@garthh-desktop ~ $ cd guayadeque
bash: cd: guayadeque: No such file or directory
garthh@garthh-desktop ~ $ svn update
Skipped '.'
garthh@garthh-desktop ~ $ ./build
bash: ./build: No such file or directory
garthh@garthh-desktop ~ $ sudo make install
make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop.
garthh@garthh-desktop ~ $

----------


## VastOne

> No I hadn't
> so I did
> but when I was asked [Y/n] 
> answered Y
> aborted
> anyway
> 
> here's what happened
> 
> ...


From what you keep showing, you are not in the Guayadeque directory.  You mus be in that directory for this to work

Once you open terminal, type in cd guayadeque.  Report that result back here

If you cannot get into the guayadeque dir. try cd guayadeque$ and report that back to here

----------


## Garthhh

> From what you keep showing, you are not in the Guayadeque directory.  You mus be in that directory for this to work
> 
> Once you open terminal, type in cd guayadeque.  Report that result back here
> 
> If you cannot get into the guayadeque dir. try cd guayadeque$ and report that back to here


I tried both commands & get
garthh@garthh-desktop ~ $ cd guayadeque$
bash: cd: guayadeque$: No such file or directory
garthh@garthh-desktop ~ $ 

which is odd, guayadeque is open the Moody Blues is playing :Smile: 
I did a install a couple of days ago from source forge
I have another PC in my office that has an install [guayadeque] that is maybe 3 weeks old

----------


## VastOne

> I tried both commands & get
> garthh@garthh-desktop ~ $ cd guayadeque$
> bash: cd: guayadeque$: No such file or directory
> garthh@garthh-desktop ~ $ 
> 
> which is odd, guayadeque is open the Moody Blues is playing
> I did a install a couple of days ago from source forge
> I have another PC in my office that has an install [guayadeque] that is maybe 3 weeks old


Please open Places then your Home Folder.  Also, go to View in the file browser and select Show Hidden Files. 

Now confirm that guayadeque is there and spelled exactly like that, please.

----------


## anonbeat

> Hi,
> I found 2 bugs that occur randomly. When i double click a song to play after guayadeque starts, sometimes
> 1. the song starts to play from 1:06 min. (log http://pastebin.com/N2gK390a)
> 2. the song is skipped and the next song in the list is played. (log http://pastebin.com/TjRhQUpS)
> 
> I believe that the problems are caused by 'Restore position for tracks' feature. On my system, this feature is disabled but in the log I can see 
> Try to set saved position 144391384
> and
> Try to set saved position -1.
> ...


Thank you very much for your detailed bug report. You even pointed to the solution. Great job

Thank you very much. It should be fixed now in svn revision 1054

----------


## anonbeat

> No I hadn't
> so I did
> but when I was asked [Y/n] 
> answered Y
> aborted
> anyway
> 
> here's what happened
> 
> ...


You need to fix the problem that made the installation to get aborted.

----------


## PenguinOfSteel

Hi!!! I've found a small bug!

As you know, for some mp3 guayadeque can't determine the bitrate and length until it plays it!
If I play one of this songs and after just a couple of seconds I skip it, its playcount increment by one!

After playing these songs, the bitrate is increased whereas the length remain 00:00, so every time I skip on of them event after few seconds the playcount is increased

----------


## mr_hangman

> Thank you very much for your detailed bug report. You even pointed to the solution. Great job
> 
> Thank you very much. It should be fixed now in svn revision 1054


Thanks a lot for fixing this  :Smile: .

----------


## mr_hangman

> I tried both commands & get
> garthh@garthh-desktop ~ $ cd guayadeque$
> bash: cd: guayadeque$: No such file or directory
> garthh@garthh-desktop ~ $ 
> 
> which is odd, guayadeque is open the Moody Blues is playing
> I did a install a couple of days ago from source forge
> I have another PC in my office that has an install [guayadeque] that is maybe 3 weeks old


The folder 'guayadeque' is where the source code is. This folder won't be there unless you successfully run 



```
sudo apt-get install subversion build-essential cmake libwxgtk2.8-dev libtagc0-dev libsqlite3-dev libcurl4-openssl-dev libdbus-1-dev libgstreamer0.10-dev libflac-dev
svn co http://guayadeque.svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/guayadeque/Trunk guayadeque
```

and when you install, the program itself will be in '.guayadeque' (with the dot, which means the folder is hidden).
So, in your case, I would expect to see '.guayadeque' hidden in the home directory but not 'guayadeque'.

The problem you have is in the first step which is the installation. That's why the update didn't work. The first line installs dependencies where the second line downloads the source of guayadeque and put it in 'guayadeque' folder. 
Your installation aborted in the first line which the reason could be something else. I doubt that Mint9 needs different dependencies. Unfortunately, I don't have Mint9 installed. Can anybody suggest the solution?

Edit:
Could you run these lines one by one and see where it aborts?


```
sudo apt-get install subversion
sudo apt-get install build-essential
sudo apt-get install cmake
sudo apt-get install libwxgtk2.8-dev
sudo apt-get install libtagc0-dev
sudo apt-get install libsqlite3-dev
sudo apt-get install libcurl4-openssl-dev
sudo apt-get install libdbus-1-dev
sudo apt-get install libgstreamer0.10-dev
sudo apt-get install libflac-dev
```

----------


## _Smiler_

How would I find out which audio engine Guayadeque is using and change it? The sound on a lot of songs is awful (they are all high bit rate and sound fine with VLC)

Thanks!

----------


## Garthhh

> The folder 'guayadeque' is where the source code is. This folder won't be there unless you successfully run 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo apt-get install subversion build-essential cmake libwxgtk2.8-dev libtagc0-dev libsqlite3-dev libcurl4-openssl-dev libdbus-1-dev libgstreamer0.10-dev libflac-dev
> svn co http://guayadeque.svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/guayadeque/Trunk guayadeque
> ```
> 
> ...


To answer a few questions
Mint9 = 10.04
Little more polished, comes with all the codecs & such
I didn't have any hidden files
the stuff from 1st 2 lines, was already installed
cmake asked for a response & then ran
Along with the rest of the lines

so then I ran the lines Vast One gave me
everything is good, thanks for the help

I'm trying to get the hang of all this stuff
I know that all of you smart guys can't be generating all this code off the top of your heads [for the most part]
My guess is that the most effective way would be to keep a file [probably as a spreadsheet] of building blocks to be assembled & tweek the transitional bits 
Anyone care to share organizational tricks?

----------


## mr_hangman

> To answer a few questions
> Mint9 = 10.04
> Little more polished, comes with all the codecs & such
> the stuff from 1st 2 lines, was already installed
> cmake asked for a response & then ran
> Along with the rest of the lines


If there is no error or abort, you should now be able to run these two lines 



```
cd
svn co http://guayadeque.svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/guayadeque/Trunk guayadeque
```

and get a 'guayadeque' folder in your home directory.

Let me know how it goes  :Smile: .

----------


## Garthhh

> If there is no error or abort, you should now be able to run these two lines 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> cd
> svn co http://guayadeque.svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/guayadeque/Trunk guayadeque
> ```
> 
> ...


There is a folder with 7items labeled .guayadeque, which can be hidden
terminal say:
Checked out revision 1057.
which I assume means I'm current

Now if I could figure out how to make Kid3 work so I could clean up my tags :Confused:

----------


## mr_hangman

> There is a folder with 7items labeled .guayadeque, which can be hidden
> terminal say:
> Checked out revision 1057.
> which I assume means I'm current
> 
> Now if I could figure out how to make Kid3 work so I could clean up my tags


OK. Everything looks fine now. It says you have downloaded the source. 
Can you verify that there is 'guayadeque' folder in your home dir that looks like this http://img17.imageshack.us/img17/2268/screenshot1ch.png ?

If there is, now you have to compile and install by 


```
cd guayadeque
./build
sudo make install
```

----------


## rather

I searched the thread and didn't find anything, so I'd like to request that Jump to File and Global Hotkeys (like in Winamp) are added. These are very useful.

I like to have my entire collection in the playlist. If something is playing and I then suddenly want to play something else, I either have to manually find it in the playlist or search for it in the library. The latter option then means either adding it to the playlist and then playing it, or just double-clicking, thus destroying the playlist.

In Winamp, one can pull up a "Jump to File" box that will allow you to choose something from the playlist to play right away, or queue up files to be played next, from the playlist. When the queue is exhausted, the player resumes playing from the playlist. This is a feature I'm amazed other people seem not to use. It makes me wonder at how people use their music players, constantly maintaining playlists?

The Global Hotkeys feature allows you to press a key combination to play, pause, next, previous, etc. This is also extremely useful for when you want to skip a song, say, without having to switch to the program and do it from there.

I hope you think these are useful too!

----------


## Garthhh

> OK. Everything looks fine now. It says you have downloaded the source. 
> Can you verify that there is 'guayadeque' folder in your home dir that looks like this http://img17.imageshack.us/img17/2268/screenshot1ch.png ?
> 
> If there is, now you have to compile and install by 
> 
> 
> ```
> cd guayadeque
> ./build
> ...


The cmake isn't a folder?
I parked a screen shot here
Still getting the hang of all the toys :Smile:

----------


## mr_hangman

> The cmake isn't a folder?
> I parked a screen shot here
> Still getting the hang of all the toys


That's perfect. Now go to the terminal and enter those 3 commands and guayadeque should be compiled and installed.

----------


## Garthhh

> I searched the thread and didn't find anything, so I'd like to request that Jump to File and Global Hotkeys (like in Winamp) are added. These are very useful.
> 
> I like to have my entire collection in the playlist. If something is playing and I then suddenly want to play something else, I either have to manually find it in the playlist or search for it in the library. The latter option then means either adding it to the playlist and then playing it, or just double-clicking, thus destroying the playlist.
> 
> In Winamp, one can pull up a "Jump to File" box that will allow you to choose something from the playlist to play right away, or queue up files to be played next, from the playlist. When the queue is exhausted, the player resumes playing from the playlist. This is a feature I'm amazed other people seem not to use. It makes me wonder at how people use their music players, constantly maintaining playlists?
> 
> The Global Hotkeys feature allows you to press a key combination to play, pause, next, previous, etc. This is also extremely useful for when you want to skip a song, say, without having to switch to the program and do it from there.
> 
> I hope you think these are useful too!


I don't know about Jump to file
But I did use keyboard set-up so menu is pause, windows key+Up is up volume, windows key+right is next song
& so forth, which keeps me from having to switch screens
I would like to see more of the title than I can see in the tab
the foxy tunes option for a album cover thumbnail full title, artist...maybe

----------


## Garthhh

> That's perfect. Now go to the terminal and enter those 3 commands and guayadeque should be compiled and installed.


Ran the code
things happened
now on terminal it says:
garthh@garthh-desktop ~/guayadeque $
& replicates when I hit enter

----------


## mr_hangman

> Ran the code
> things happened
> now on terminal it says:
> garthh@garthh-desktop ~/guayadeque $
> & replicates when I hit enter


Can you run guayadeque and see what version it is?

----------


## Garthhh

> Can you run guayadeque and see what version it is?


Run it 
I hardly ever shut it off :Smile: 
0.2.5

----------


## Garthhh

just had a freeze
the error popup said 
Gstreamer was missing a plugin

well not so much a freeze, I just had to go to the player & clear the popup & push play...

----------


## mr_hangman

> Run it 
> I hardly ever shut it off
> 0.2.5


You are still running the old version.
I think you need to uninstall your current version first.

Then run these three commands one by one



```
cd ~/guayadeque
./build
sudo make install
```

and post all of the result here.

----------


## VastOne

> Run it 
> I hardly ever shut it off
> 0.2.5


You need to quit G-Que and restart it

----------


## VastOne

I see that Amarok 2.3.1 has been Released and it is spouting some of the things we have had in Guayadeque for quite some time without the BLOAT.  

Thanks again to Anonbeat for this remarkable player.....

----------


## ivanovnegro

> How do I update?
> I get a crash/lockup on version 2.5 
> mint9
> if I unpause [I've set the menu key to pause] after not using for a few hours, the second song will stop about a minute in. 
> the only way to unlock is to open the player, push stop & then pause/unpause


Ok if you had uninstalled the old version of Guayadeque 0.2.5 and want to install the new one 0.2.6 svn 1057 do this commands from the terminal step by step, I use too Mint 9 and hadnt problems to install or to update.


  	Code:
 	 sudo apt-get install subversion build-essential cmake gstreamer0.10-plugins-good gstreamer0.10-plugins-base libwxgtk2.8-dev libtagc0-dev libsqlite3-dev libcurl4-openssl-dev libdbus-1-dev libgstreamer0.10-dev libflac-dev 
  	Code:
 	svn co http://guayadeque.svn.sourceforge.ne...ayadeque/Trunk guayadeque 
      	Code:
 	cd guayadeque/ 
    	Code:
 	./build 
    	Code:
 	sudo make install 


Thats all. I know you all are talking yet how to install it but I saw that you have problems. I made it this way and guayadeque works. I installed guayadeque directly with the svn version without to install the old one before.

----------


## ivanovnegro

Im sorry Im not the best one in edit texts how you can see, but its from the instructions of: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1398128. There you can see it and do it all step by step then Guayadeque should work.
To update do the same thing but without the first line and you should have the newest svn versions.
I do it this way without any problem to update.

----------


## Garthhh

> You need to quit G-Que and restart it


That did it 
0.2.6-1057

& oh wow
looks great, I'm getting a popup like rhythm box, with the album cover/title/artist
the cross fade is perfect, I can set it nice & short
just had a gstreamer error, boom skipped to the next track, perfect
My tag problems just disappeared
still got a few funny ones, that came from torrents, which needed attention no matter what player.
I did lose control over the volume?


Juan Rios is doing amazing work

----------


## Garthhh

> That did it 
> 0.2.6-1057
> 
> & oh wow
> looks great, I'm getting a popup like rhythm box, with the album cover/title/artist
> the cross fade is perfect, I can set it nice & short
> just had a gstreamer error, boom skipped to the next track, perfect
> My tag problems just disappeared
> still got a few funny ones, that came from torrents, which needed attention no matter what player.
> ...



spoke too soon restarted computer & reverted back to the old version
gotta make a little money be back later
I'll try to work the steps before anything else

----------


## VastOne

> spoke too soon restarted computer & reverted back to the old version
> gotta make a little money be back later
> I'll try to work the steps before anything else


This makes no sense.  The only way I see this as possible is if you have 2 versions in 2 locations.  If you started this session from an icon on your desktop quit it and then try the one from Apps/Sound & Video

----------


## nothingspecial

@ Garthhh

Do me a favour and post the results of 

```
history | grep guayadeque
```

To see if we can tell where you are up to and what`s going on.

----------


## Garthhh

> @ Garthhh
> 
> Do me a favour and post the results of 
> 
> ```
> history | grep guayadeque
> ```
> 
> To see if we can tell where you are up to and what`s going on.


ran the code
garthh@garthh-desktop ~ $ history | grep guayadeque
   24  history | grep guayadeque
garthh@garthh-desktop ~ $ 

I have 2 ways to start a shortcut on the desktop & also through the normal menu
both are v0.2.5

----------


## nothingspecial

You are not making this easy (no offence)  :Capital Razz: 

If I run history | grep guayadeque on my netbook (never mind main rig) I get


```
  146  cd source/guayadeque/
  319  guayadeque
  320  killall guayadeque 
  321  guayadeque 
  378  svn co http://guayadeque.svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/guayadeque/Trunk guayadeque
  379  cd guayadeque/ 
  729  cd source/guayadeque/
  781  rm -r .guayadeque/
  782  cd source/guayadeque/
  885  cd source/guayadeque/
  904  history | grep guayadeque
```

The command just looks back at any line you have typed into the terminal that has the string "guayadeque" in it.

I was hoping to get a picture of what you had done but you have cleared your cache.

I may have got this wrong, but from what I understand, you have an old version of guayadeque installed and you have been tying to update to the latest version, (which worked until you rebooted). And you would like to make your computer run the latest version and get rid of the old one.

Is this what you want to do?

----------


## Garthhh

> You are not making this easy (no offence) 
> 
> If I run history | grep guayadeque on my netbook (never mind main rig) I get
> 
> 
> ```
>   146  cd source/guayadeque/
>   319  guayadeque
>   320  killall guayadeque 
> ...


yes please
newest version
When I did a restart on the computer
reverted to the old version
I'm running through the steps
I tried the steps
Vast one layed out
no go
started running through the step Mr. hangman wrote
I just reopened & have the new version
what should I do next?

----------


## anonbeat

> How would I find out which audio engine Guayadeque is using and change it? The sound on a lot of songs is awful (they are all high bit rate and sound fine with VLC)
> 
> Thanks!


Guayadeque uses for now only the gstreamer backend. Can you please play that file in totem and verify if that makes a difference ?

Thanks for your help testing

----------


## anonbeat

> I searched the thread and didn't find anything, so I'd like to request that Jump to File and Global Hotkeys (like in Winamp) are added. These are very useful.
> 
> I like to have my entire collection in the playlist. If something is playing and I then suddenly want to play something else, I either have to manually find it in the playlist or search for it in the library. The latter option then means either adding it to the playlist and then playing it, or just double-clicking, thus destroying the playlist.
> 
> In Winamp, one can pull up a "Jump to File" box that will allow you to choose something from the playlist to play right away, or queue up files to be played next, from the playlist. When the queue is exhausted, the player resumes playing from the playlist. This is a feature I'm amazed other people seem not to use. It makes me wonder at how people use their music players, constantly maintaining playlists?
> 
> The Global Hotkeys feature allows you to press a key combination to play, pause, next, previous, etc. This is also extremely useful for when you want to skip a song, say, without having to switch to the program and do it from there.
> 
> I hope you think these are useful too!


I always wonder why someone wants the whole library (25000+ tracks in my case) in the playlist for playing.
My favourite play mode is I just add one or two tracks and let guayadeque decide what to play next using the smart mode. I really love this way. If I want to fix a genre or something else I set the allow filter for this.

About the shortcuts will be included in the next release hopefully.

Thanks for your help testing the program

----------


## VastOne

> ran the code
> garthh@garthh-desktop ~ $ history | grep guayadeque
>    24  history | grep guayadeque
> garthh@garthh-desktop ~ $ 
> 
> I have 2 ways to start a shortcut on the desktop & also through the normal menu
> both are v0.2.5


Both versions will be 0.2.5 only the svn would be different. Will you please start the one that is in Apps Sound & Video and report back what svn # it is on the splash screen.

----------


## Garthhh

> Both versions will be 0.2.5 only the svn would be different. Will you please start the one that is in Apps Sound & Video and report back what svn # it is on the splash screen.



I went back through the process of updating
& am on the newest version

How can I check if it's going to persist?

----------


## ivanovnegro

I have a suggestion. Its about the text search in the library. I have many labels and some of the labels have more than 50 songs. When I want to add a track to a label sometimes Im not sure if I gave a track before a label, its because I have the same track in more albums if its a best of or a compilation. Yes I can see if the track has a label added but it can happen that I listen to a song and want to add a label to this one and it hasnt got a label but the same song of another album or compilation has one. I can improve this in the label browser but it would be easier if the text search contains the option to search only in one special label like female vocalists and not in the whole library like guayadeque does it now.
Ok, thats my opinion because I have a large music library with 26.000+ tracks and sometimes I loose the control.

----------


## nothingspecial

> I went back through the process of updating
> & am on the newest version
> 
> How can I check if it's going to persist?



Where is your svn guayadeque directory?

eg 

```
ls ~/source/
ffmpeg  guayadeque  x264
```

So, to update, I have to (not just cd guayadeque), but

```
 cd ~/source/guayadeque
```

before I do the 

```
make
```

----------


## Garthhh

> Where is your svn guayadeque directory?
> 
> eg 
> 
> ```
> ls ~/source/
> ffmpeg  guayadeque  x264
> ```
> 
> ...



garthh@garthh-desktop ~/guayadeque $ ffmpeg  guayadeque  x264
FFmpeg version SVN-r0.5.1-4:0.5.1-1ubuntu1, Copyright (c) 2000-2009 Fabrice Bellard, et al.
  configuration: --extra-version=4:0.5.1-1ubuntu1 --prefix=/usr --enable-avfilter --enable-avfilter-lavf --enable-vdpau --enable-bzlib --enable-libgsm --enable-libschroedinger --enable-libspeex --enable-libtheora --enable-libvorbis --enable-pthreads --enable-zlib --disable-stripping --disable-vhook --enable-runtime-cpudetect --enable-gpl --enable-postproc --enable-swscale --enable-x11grab --enable-libdc1394 --enable-shared --disable-static
  libavutil     49.15. 0 / 49.15. 0
  libavcodec    52.20. 1 / 52.20. 1
  libavformat   52.31. 0 / 52.31. 0
  libavdevice   52. 1. 0 / 52. 1. 0
  libavfilter    0. 4. 0 /  0. 4. 0
  libswscale     0. 7. 1 /  0. 7. 1
  libpostproc   51. 2. 0 / 51. 2. 0
  built on Mar  4 2010 12:35:30, gcc: 4.4.3
Unable to find a suitable output format for 'guayadeque'

----------


## kruykaze

Anon, please fix the Gque icon we shouldn't have to pick the OS theme according to one application's icon.
Thanks!

----------


## VastOne

> Anon, please fix the Gque icon we shouldn't have to pick the OS theme according to one application's icon.
> Thanks!


I do not understand this, can you please elaborate and explain further?

----------


## VastOne

> Anon, please fix the Gque icon we shouldn't have to pick the OS theme according to one application's icon.
> Thanks!


I am using Cairo Dock and the icon shows up perfectly with any theme I use.

----------


## kruykaze

> I do not understand this, can you please elaborate and explain further?


Yes as you can see on the screenshot the gque icon's background is not transparent it's light gray so i have to have a matching light gray theme for my OS.

----------


## VastOne

> Yes as you can see on the screenshot the gque icon's background is not transparent it's light gray so i have to have a matching light gray theme for my OS.


From what I understand, this is an issue with Lucid.  Is that what you are running?

----------


## kruykaze

> From what I understand, this is an issue with Lucid.  Is that what you are running?


Correct lucid 64bit

----------


## VastOne

> Correct lucid 64bit


No matter what I get to use the indicator in that panel, it is the same thing. Right now I am running VLC and it is just as ugly so it is definitely a Lucid issue. I am sure it will be fixed soon

----------


## kruykaze

> No matter what I get to use the indicator in that panel, it is the same thing. Right now I am running VLC and it is just as ugly so it is definitely a Lucid issue. I am sure it will be fixed soon


I just tried VLC and it has the same issue. It's funny how it only happens to these 2 apps for me.
Thank you much and I hope they will fix this soon.

----------


## markbl

> Thank you much and I hope they will fix this soon.


This is bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+s...ee/+bug/403135. It occurs for many apps, including all wxwidgets apps (wxwdigets is the underlying gui framework used by guayadeque).

----------


## VastOne

> I just tried VLC and it has the same issue. It's funny how it only happens to these 2 apps for me.
> Thank you much and I hope they will fix this soon.


OK, the timing of this is really really weird.  I setup Empathy for a chat account and used it for the very first time tonight and now my G-Que Icon is displaying perfectly on that panel with a crystal clear background....But then I closed G-Que and restarted and it was back to the same again

Edit - It had nothing to do with Empathy.  I kept trying to recreate it but could not. I then opened VLC which was side by side with G-Que and once I closed VLC, the G-Que Icon was perfect again...Hopefully this may help the permanent resolution...

----------


## theLegend

It may be nothing but when I updated to svn version 1057, during the ./build process there was a warning "/home/richard/guayadeque/src/ApeTag.cpp:115: warning: void WriteLittleEndianUint32(char*, wxUint32) defined but not used".

I have no idea what this means but doesn't appear to have upset the installation, but thought you'd might like to know in case it interferes with something that I don't use in Guayadeque.

Also, just in case some people have suddenly had problems with the .build process, I don't know when it happened, possibly during some upgrade in Ubuntu Lucid, but cmake was no longer installed on my machine so ran those commands that VastOne provided for Garthhhhh (sorry that may be too many H's!) and it reinstalled CMake

----------


## anonbeat

> It may be nothing but when I updated to svn version 1057, during the ./build process there was a warning "/home/richard/guayadeque/src/ApeTag.cpp:115: warning: void WriteLittleEndianUint32(char*, wxUint32) defined but not used".
> 
> I have no idea what this means but doesn't appear to have upset the installation, but thought you'd might like to know in case it interferes with something that I don't use in Guayadeque.
> 
> Also, just in case some people have suddenly had problems with the .build process, I don't know when it happened, possibly during some upgrade in Ubuntu Lucid, but cmake was no longer installed on my machine so ran those commands that VastOne provided for Garthhhhh (sorry that may be too many H's!) and it reinstalled CMake


That is a warning about a function not used by guayadeque. Will not affect normal processing.

Thanks for your help

----------


## anonbeat

> I found another problem but its nothing serious. When Im reading artist information in the Last FM panel everytime when a song changes guayadeque goes back to the beginning of the text. It happens too when I click to not follow the current playlist. It should be better to read the text without interruptions.


I have investigated this issue and its a bug in wxWidgets  :Sad: 

see this http://trac.wxwidgets.org/ticket/2900
and this http://wxforum.shadonet.com/viewtopic.php?t=12602

Hope it gets fixed soon.

Thank you very much for your bug report

----------


## wishingstar

Ok, new idea for music collectors:

Currently what i have to do: Use Bulk Rename (the one that comes with Thunar) to rename music files into correct structure to be used by library, then use Entagged to update tags according to filename and finally, after import into G-que, i go to the browser pane to fix the cover from google.

Suggested features for G-que:
1- The ability to tag files automatically from filename by specifying structure, for instant mine is:
<Artist>\<Year> - <Album>\<Track#> - <Track Title>

2- Extending the cover art fetcher so that it can also be accessed from the library pane, and then doing this:
Opens a new window, showing the current cover stored in the tag, then searches google and if the user selects a picture it gives the user the choice to either add it to the tag (beside the one already there) or to replace the existing picture). This suggestion comes from the fact that mp3 files can store multiple art within the file, for example front cover, cd back cover, leaflet pictures, etc...

3- I don't know if this is feasible, it took me some time to come up with a best way to integrate the file renamer into G-que, but here it is: add the ability to edit certain tracks in Bulk Rename (or KRename but Bulk rename is more powerful) then after the files are renamed, it updates the library (not the whole thing, just the tracks that were altered).

I don't know how doable are those ideas, or how quickly can we see them in G-que, but i think they'd go a long way to making G-que the most powerful all-in-one music app for linux.

Thanks to Anonbeat for the continued updates and amazing efforts  :Smile:

----------


## anonbeat

> Ok, new idea for music collectors:
> 
> Currently what i have to do: Use Bulk Rename (the one that comes with Thunar) to rename music files into correct structure to be used by library, then use Entagged to update tags according to filename and finally, after import into G-que, i go to the browser pane to fix the cover from google.
> 
> Suggested features for G-que:
> 1- The ability to tag files automatically from filename by specifying structure, for instant mine is:
> <Artist>\<Year> - <Album>\<Track#> - <Track Title>
> 
> 2- Extending the cover art fetcher so that it can also be accessed from the library pane, and then doing this:
> ...


I have not read in detail your post but have you tried the file browser for file ranaming ?

Thanks for your suggestions

----------


## wishingstar

Actually I haven't, i'll try this tonight for sure and report back  :Smile:  thanks for the quick reply!

----------


## VastOne

> Ok, new idea for music collectors:
> 
> Currently what i have to do: Use Bulk Rename (the one that comes with Thunar) to rename music files into correct structure to be used by library, then use Entagged to update tags according to filename and finally, after import into G-que, i go to the browser pane to fix the cover from google.
> 
> Suggested features for G-que:
> 1- The ability to tag files automatically from filename by specifying structure, for instant mine is:
> <Artist>\<Year> - <Album>\<Track#> - <Track Title>
> 
> 2- Extending the cover art fetcher so that it can also be accessed from the library pane, and then doing this:
> ...


Your renaming and tagging suggestions are what I have requested at the Guayadeque ideatorrent found in my sig line.  Go there and vote or add to it or add your own...

----------


## mr_hangman

I think I'll give the translation for Thai language a try because I can't find a new bug recently. Anonbeat has fixed almost everything  :Capital Razz: .

So, I see files in po folder. Should I create a new folder named 'th' and work on guayadeque.po file?

One more thing, how can I change the language of guayadeque? I see an option in Preferences -> Online but it seems like it doesn't work.


Edit: I just have poedit installed and I'm translating guayadeque.po now.

----------


## Hreinsi

Ok now I have translate the po file to Icelandic in poedit how can í send you the file there are two files po and mo :Smile:

----------


## Garthhh

> I have not read in detail your post but have you tried the file browser for file ranaming ?
> 
> Thanks for your suggestions


I have been using the browser, for fixing tags
Amazing
The Music Brainz tab is making short work of most of my weird tags
I still have some stuff I can't quite figure out 
I have several albums that are broken up into multiple listings, with no differnce?
I do see one instance that part of the files are mp4 & the rest mp3
any suggestion for how to combine?

----------


## monojp

hi there,

another arch-user here.
I don't have any problems with playing mp3's on my x86_64 or my i686 at all, but I'm also struggling with something I've read before:
After unpausing any track it fast-forwards approximately the time it was unpaused, just like it wasn't paused at all. Is this still a bug which can't easily be reproduced? Would be any kind of information from me usefull? I'm always using the latest svn and since the new crossfader-engine this thing happened I guess. But I disabled the crossfader (with all sliders to the left)

----------


## ivanovnegro

I had for luck only a short problem in the revision 1057. After stop playing and restarting my computer while I was not home for a while I switched back to guayadeque and had segmentation fault when starting to play whatever of my library. Ok, I updated to the latest, 1058, and guayadeque works perfectly like before. Maybe this problem is not important because now resolved but first I was a little afraid.

----------


## mr_hangman

> hi there,
> 
> another arch-user here.
> I don't have any problems with playing mp3's on my x86_64 or my i686 at all, but I'm also struggling with something I've read before:
> After unpausing any track it fast-forwards approximately the time it was unpaused, just like it wasn't paused at all. Is this still a bug which can't easily be reproduced? Would be any kind of information from me usefull? I'm always using the latest svn and since the new crossfader-engine this thing happened I guess. But I disabled the crossfader (with all sliders to the left)


This problem still persists on my system but it is random and I'm still trying to find the cause. Does it occur every time you pause? For me, it occurs less than 1/10 (I also have crossfader disabled).
If you can find the condition that the bug will occur, it will help anonbeat a lot to pinpoint where the problem is  :Smile: .

----------


## anonbeat

> Ok now I have translate the po file to Icelandic in poedit how can í send you the file there are two files po and mo


Please send me the po to anonbeat at gmail dot com

Thank you very much for the translation

----------


## anonbeat

> Your renaming and tagging suggestions are what I have requested at the Guayadeque ideatorrent found in my sig line.  Go there and vote or add to it or add your own...


Yes VastOne this are features planned for the new track editor but also some is already implemented in the file browser under the rename files feature.

Thank you very much for your help

----------


## anonbeat

> I think I'll give the translation for Thai language a try because I can't find a new bug recently. Anonbeat has fixed almost everything .
> 
> So, I see files in po folder. Should I create a new folder named 'th' and work on guayadeque.po file?
> 
> One more thing, how can I change the language of guayadeque? I see an option in Preferences -> Online but it seems like it doesn't work.
> 
> 
> Edit: I just have poedit installed and I'm translating guayadeque.po now.


The 1st post have instructions on how to do a new translation. To use it and try it on your system before send it you can create the directory
for example
/usr/share/locale/*xx*/LC_MESSAGES/guayadeque.mo

where xx is the language code es -> spanish, en -> english, it -> italian etc

----------


## anonbeat

> I have been using the browser, for fixing tags
> Amazing
> The Music Brainz tab is making short work of most of my weird tags
> I still have some stuff I can't quite figure out 
> I have several albums that are broken up into multiple listings, with no differnce?
> I do see one instance that part of the files are mp4 & the rest mp3
> any suggestion for how to combine?


If i were you i will put all the files in the same directory and use soundcoverter to convert all files into mp3. Then tag them

----------


## anonbeat

> hi there,
> 
> another arch-user here.
> I don't have any problems with playing mp3's on my x86_64 or my i686 at all, but I'm also struggling with something I've read before:
> After unpausing any track it fast-forwards approximately the time it was unpaused, just like it wasn't paused at all. Is this still a bug which can't easily be reproduced? Would be any kind of information from me usefull? I'm always using the latest svn and since the new crossfader-engine this thing happened I guess. But I disabled the crossfader (with all sliders to the left)


Welcome this board. This is a bug that never happened on my system and got only one log to help me to figure out what could be happening. That case was the pulseaudiosink that got underrun and went 'crazy' so I decided to add a extra buffer for it and I thought it was fixed as havent seen any problem reports about this issue since this.
If you have this problem quite often please run guayadeque from console using 

```
guayadeque --gst-debug-level=3 --gst-debug-no-color &> out.log
```

If you get the problem send me the out.log file to anonbeat at gmail dot com with more or less the point where the problem existed or track that was playing when happened as the log it quite long.




> This problem still persists on my system but it is random and I'm still trying to find the cause. Does it occur every time you pause? For me, it occurs less than 1/10 (I also have crossfader disabled).
> If you can find the condition that the bug will occur, it will help anonbeat a lot to pinpoint where the problem is .


Same for you. If you can please try to log the output of guayadeque with this command and send me the output once you get the problem.

Thank you very much for your help

----------


## anonbeat

> I had for luck only a short problem in the revision 1057. After stop playing and restarting my computer while I was not home for a while I switched back to guayadeque and had segmentation fault when starting to play whatever of my library. Ok, I updated to the latest, 1058, and guayadeque works perfectly like before. Maybe this problem is not important because now resolved but first I was a little afraid.


Next time please try to do a backtrace of the segmentation fault following the intructions in the 1st post.

Thank you for your help.

----------


## mr_hangman

> Welcome this board. This is a bug that never happened on my system and got only one log to help me to figure out what could be happening. That case was the pulseaudiosink that got underrun and went 'crazy' so I decided to add a extra buffer for it and I thought it was fixed as havent seen any problem reports about this issue since this.
> If you have this problem quite often please run guayadeque from console using 
> 
> ```
> guayadeque --gst-debug-level=3 --gst-debug-no-color &> out.log
> ```
> 
> If you get the problem send me the out.log file to anonbeat at gmail dot com with more or less the point where the problem existed or track that was playing when happened as the log it quite long.
> 
> ...


OK. I got it! The log is at http://pastebin.com/ZPNnZvY6. 
I paused at ~3 sec and when I unpaused it jumped to ~9 sec.

Edited:
Sorry for the missing info.
I think the pause was at line 1157 and unpause was at 1242.
Guayadeque just started and it happened at the first time I paused it.

----------


## mr_hangman

> The 1st post have instructions on how to do a new translation. To use it and try it on your system before send it you can create the directory
> for example
> /usr/share/locale/*xx*/LC_MESSAGES/guayadeque.mo
> 
> where xx is the language code es -> spanish, en -> english, it -> italian etc


The problem I have now is no matter to which language I change, guayadeque is still in English. 
I checked guayadeque.conf and it shows 'Language=de' but I don't get German menu. 
I have also put the file in /usr/share/locale/*th*/LC_MESSAGES/guayadeque.mo but there is no Thai option in guayadeque's preferences.
Do I have to compile with a different command?

Edited:
By the way, I read the first post word by word about ten times but I could see only 'Translations are welcome!!'  :Confused: .

----------


## rather

> I always wonder why someone wants the whole library (25000+ tracks in my case) in the playlist for playing.
> My favourite play mode is I just add one or two tracks and let guayadeque decide what to play next using the smart mode. I really love this way. If I want to fix a genre or something else I set the allow filter for this.
> 
> About the shortcuts will be included in the next release hopefully.
> 
> Thanks for your help testing the program


OK, I hadn't discovered this before and it's pretty cool. Every time I search for something in the library, if I play a file, it clears the playlist and then three more songs are added after it. This is a good idea, I like it.

A few improvements could be made:

- If I type something into the search box, then press enter, I _have_ to use the mouse to select the item I want (even if there is only one) from the search results. Pressing Tab doesn't do anything. It would be very nice to be able to play the item(s) from the search results without having to use the mouse.

- There is still no way to easily set something to play "immediately after what is currently playing". The only way to do this is to enqueue something and then move it up the list (because smart mode added stuff to the list) to after the currently playing song. Perhaps an "enqueue after current" option??

- It seems impossible to order alphabetically by track _and_ artist. Ordering by track and then artist means the tracks are not alphabetically in order _within_ each artist. This would be pretty handy.

Thanks for making what's easily the best music player for Linux. After going through the rest of them (they are _awful_) I don't understand why this is not the default one in Ubuntu!

----------


## monojp

> OK. I got it! The log is at http://pastebin.com/ZPNnZvY6. 
> I paused at ~3 sec and when I unpaused it jumped to ~9 sec.
> 
> Edited:
> Sorry for the missing info.
> I think the pause was at line 1157 and unpause was at 1242.
> Guayadeque just started and it happened at the first time I paused it.


and here's mine:
http://pastebin.com/35mHCCvv

it happens everytime for me. I'm not using pulseaudio (simple alsa-setup) and for this log I started guayadeque and selected the first song in my library to play. I paused/unpaused 2 times where the first time it skipped ~1-2 seconds and the second time ~10 seconds. (both times the same amount the pause was..)

----------


## Deadite81

Ok, this is weird.  I've been playing around with this music player and like it.  However, sometimes it crashes flash in Firefox and Chromium.  I haven't done much investigation as to the cause, but its definitely Guayadeque.

It doesn't happen every time, but it is reproducible, especially with Firefox (3.6.4).  If I open Guayadeque when FF is already open the flash plugin crashes right away.  I get a bar across the top of a youtube video page saying the plugin has crashed and any playing video immediately stops.  The player window turns black.

If I start Guayadeque _before_ starting FF it happens much less frequently, but still happens.

Chromium is a bit different.  I get no message that flash is not working, just a black player window with no controls.  I use the Chromium daily builds ppa, so the browser is unstable anyway.  After rebooting my computer this seems to not be happening anymore in Chromium, however I only tried twice.  What rebooting would have to do with it I don't know because both programs have been installed long enough to have be through several boots, especially Chromium, which I've been using for months.

This is a curious occurrence, so I'm just wondering if this has happened to anyone else.  I searched the thread and didn't find anything.  What does Guayadeque even have to do with flash?  I don't see it listed as a dependency.  I'm using the svn version of Guayadeque from the ppa if that matters.

----------


## VastOne

> Ok, this is weird.  I've been playing around with this music player and like it.  However, sometimes it crashes flash in Firefox and Chromium.  I haven't done much investigation as to the cause, but its definitely Guayadeque.
> 
> It doesn't happen every time, but it is reproducible, especially with Firefox (3.6.4).  If I open Guayadeque when FF is already open the flash plugin crashes right away.  I get a bar across the top of a youtube video page saying the plugin has crashed and any playing video immediately stops.  The player window turns black.
> 
> If I start Guayadeque _before_ starting FF it happens much less frequently, but still happens.
> 
> Chromium is a bit different.  I get no message that flash is not working, just a black player window with no controls.  I use the Chromium daily builds ppa, so the browser is unstable anyway.  After rebooting my computer this seems to not be happening anymore in Chromium, however I only tried twice.  What rebooting would have to do with it I don't know because both programs have been installed long enough to have be through several boots, especially Chromium, which I've been using for months.
> 
> This is a curious occurrence, so I'm just wondering if this has happened to anyone else.  I searched the thread and didn't find anything.  What does Guayadeque even have to do with flash?  I don't see it listed as a dependency.  I'm using the svn version of Guayadeque from the ppa if that matters.


Version of Ubuntu? 32 bit or 64? Version of Flash?  I only use 64 bit Lucid with the Alpha 10 flash and have never experienced what you are seeing also using the same version of FF and the daily builds of Chromium.

----------


## Deadite81

> Version of Ubuntu? 32 bit or 64? Version of Flash?  I only use 64 bit Lucid with the Alpha 10 flash and have never experienced what you are seeing also using the same version of FF and the daily builds of Chromium.


Ubuntu 10.04 32bit, fully updated, with Shockwave Flash 10.0 r45.  My computer has an AMD 2.5GHz X2 processor that is capable of 64bit.

I have several experimental applications installed, Cairo dock beta and rgba transparency to name two.  I blacklisted Guayadeque from using the rgba and have had no problems there.  I bring up these beta softwares because I have been experiencing some...erratic behavior lately, especially regarding the Flash player.  About a week ago Chromium wouldn't play Flash vids at all and I never could figure it out.  It simply resolved itself along the line somewhere.  But I've never had problems with Flash in Firefox until I started up Guayadeque.  

My point is that Guayadeque may not be the problem if no one else has experienced this.  Perhaps it was a fluke.  Strange things seem to happen from time to time.  This last update broke Rhythmbox, which is from the official repos!  It was the "cdaudio" plugin I eventually discovered, and I had to remove it manually.

I will attempt to reproduce the error again and write back.

----------


## Deadite81

Ok, I think its safe to say that Guayadeque is not at fault here.  This could not be reproduced because Flash never worked again in Firefox 3.6.4.

I find this strange as it has been working fine and now it doesn't.  At all.  When Flash crashed the first time I was on a video page and upon opening Guayadeque.  Flash crashed in tandem with Guayadeque, that much was very clear, as I explained in my first post.

However, after restarting my computer Flash ceased to work at all in FF but was fine in Chromium, whether Guayadeque was running or not.

I tried many things, but I won't get into all that here.  The end result is this:  I rolled back FF to 3.6.3 and it works now.  

Firefox had not been updated in between the time that the Flash crashes began.  The only thing that changed was that an update broke Rhythmbox so I decided to go ahead and start testing Guayadeque, which I already had installed but had yet to try. (It happens to be quite nice :Smile: ) Perhaps it had something to do with the flawed update - I don't know.  But why flash would crash according to whether Guayadeque was open in just that single session I suppose we may never find out.

I'll end by saying that this was probably just a quirk in my machine.  I hope this doesn't occur again when Ubuntu officially rolls out FF 3.6.4.  Thanks for your time, which I feel like I wasted...Sorry!

----------


## Garthhh

Resolved a few of the tag weirdnesses :Smile: 

One I can't quite get a handle on is compilations, since the tracks will be from different years & artists, multiple instances of the same album result....

----------


## anonbeat

> I have a suggestion. Its about the text search in the library. I have many labels and some of the labels have more than 50 songs. When I want to add a track to a label sometimes Im not sure if I gave a track before a label, its because I have the same track in more albums if its a best of or a compilation. Yes I can see if the track has a label added but it can happen that I listen to a song and want to add a label to this one and it hasnt got a label but the same song of another album or compilation has one. I can improve this in the label browser but it would be easier if the text search contains the option to search only in one special label like female vocalists and not in the whole library like guayadeque does it now.
> Ok, thats my opinion because I have a large music library with 26.000+ tracks and sometimes I loose the control.


This can be done by searching what you want and once you get the search results selecting the label you want to see. It will show only the search results of this label.

Thank you for your help

----------


## anonbeat

> The problem I have now is no matter to which language I change, guayadeque is still in English. 
> I checked guayadeque.conf and it shows 'Language=de' but I don't get German menu. 
> I have also put the file in /usr/share/locale/*th*/LC_MESSAGES/guayadeque.mo but there is no Thai option in guayadeque's preferences.
> Do I have to compile with a different command?
> 
> Edited:
> By the way, I read the first post word by word about ten times but I could see only 'Translations are welcome!!' .


You need to have installed in your system and language support for that lang code.

I thought I added the instructions in the 1st post but It was in some other posts. I added it now to the 1st one. 

Thanks for your help

----------


## anonbeat

> OK, I hadn't discovered this before and it's pretty cool. Every time I search for something in the library, if I play a file, it clears the playlist and then three more songs are added after it. This is a good idea, I like it.
> 
> A few improvements could be made:
> 
> - If I type something into the search box, then press enter, I _have_ to use the mouse to select the item I want (even if there is only one) from the search results. Pressing Tab doesn't do anything. It would be very nice to be able to play the item(s) from the search results without having to use the mouse.
> 
> - There is still no way to easily set something to play "immediately after what is currently playing". The only way to do this is to enqueue something and then move it up the list (because smart mode added stuff to the list) to after the currently playing song. Perhaps an "enqueue after current" option??
> 
> - It seems impossible to order alphabetically by track _and_ artist. Ordering by track and then artist means the tracks are not alphabetically in order _within_ each artist. This would be pretty handy.
> ...


What version are you using? if you are using the ppa please remove the guayadeque version and install the guayadeque-svn
If you prefer to be more up to date then install the svn version directly using the instructions found in the 1st post of this thread.

Thanks for your help

----------


## anonbeat

> and here's mine:
> http://pastebin.com/35mHCCvv
> 
> it happens everytime for me. I'm not using pulseaudio (simple alsa-setup) and for this log I started guayadeque and selected the first song in my library to play. I paused/unpaused 2 times where the first time it skipped ~1-2 seconds and the second time ~10 seconds. (both times the same amount the pause was..)


If happens everytime for you do you mind to contact me by email at anonbeat at gmail dot com ?

Thanks for your help

----------


## anonbeat

> Resolved a few of the tag weirdnesses
> 
> One I can't quite get a handle on is compilations, since the tracks will be from different years & artists, multiple instances of the same album result....


If you have the tracks in the same directory and the album name is the same it will be listed only once

----------


## anonbeat

> Ok, this is weird.  I've been playing around with this music player and like it.  However, sometimes it crashes flash in Firefox and Chromium.  I haven't done much investigation as to the cause, but its definitely Guayadeque.
> 
> It doesn't happen every time, but it is reproducible, especially with Firefox (3.6.4).  If I open Guayadeque when FF is already open the flash plugin crashes right away.  I get a bar across the top of a youtube video page saying the plugin has crashed and any playing video immediately stops.  The player window turns black.
> 
> If I start Guayadeque _before_ starting FF it happens much less frequently, but still happens.
> 
> Chromium is a bit different.  I get no message that flash is not working, just a black player window with no controls.  I use the Chromium daily builds ppa, so the browser is unstable anyway.  After rebooting my computer this seems to not be happening anymore in Chromium, however I only tried twice.  What rebooting would have to do with it I don't know because both programs have been installed long enough to have be through several boots, especially Chromium, which I've been using for months.
> 
> This is a curious occurrence, so I'm just wondering if this has happened to anyone else.  I searched the thread and didn't find anything.  What does Guayadeque even have to do with flash?  I don't see it listed as a dependency.  I'm using the svn version of Guayadeque from the ppa if that matters.


The only common thing guayadeque and firefox flash plugin has is the audio output.
There should not be any interference between them.

Thanks for your help

----------


## PenguinOfSteel

Hi anon!

I think that some files are missing in the last release




```
CMake Error at po/CMakeLists.txt:25 (ADD_SUBDIRECTORY):
  add_subdirectory given source "is" which is not an existing directory.
```

----------


## rotwang888

Tried to update to 1059 and got the following error


```
Current revision is 1059
CMake Error at po/CMakeLists.txt:25 (ADD_SUBDIRECTORY):
  add_subdirectory given source "is" which is not an existing directory.
```

EDIT- ^what he said..

----------


## anonbeat

> Hi anon!
> 
> I think that some files are missing in the last release
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> CMake Error at po/CMakeLists.txt:25 (ADD_SUBDIRECTORY):
> ...


Yes thank you very much. Should be fixed now.

----------


## mr_hangman

> You need to have installed in your system and language support for that lang code.
> 
> I thought I added the instructions in the 1st post but It was in some other posts. I added it now to the 1st one. 
> 
> Thanks for your help


I need a little more help here. Other languages don't seem to work. I might have missed something.
I installed German from System->Admin->Language support. All menu and other applications are now in German. I started guayadeque and in the output there is

10:21:07 AM: Initialized locale ( en_US )

and the menu are still in English.
In guayadeque's preferences, I tried changing to Default, German and restart but guayadeque is still in English.
Here is a screenshot http://yfrog.com/jpbildschirmfotoqbp.
Thanks

----------


## anonbeat

> I need a little more help here. Other languages don't seem to work. I might have missed something.
> I installed German from System->Admin->Language support. All menu and other applications are now in German. I started guayadeque and in the output there is
> 
> 10:21:07 AM: Initialized locale ( en_US )
> 
> and the menu are still in English.
> In guayadeque's preferences, I tried changing to Default, German and restart but guayadeque is still in English.
> Here is a screenshot http://yfrog.com/jpbildschirmfotoqbp.
> Thanks


In that console do *echo $LANG*. What is the output ?

----------


## mr_hangman

> In that console do *echo $LANG*. What is the output ?


It's still en_US.utf8.

----------


## anonbeat

> It's still en_US.utf8.


Restart the console to get the new LANG settings

----------


## mr_hangman

> Restart the console to get the new LANG settings


The problem is solved by logging out and choose the language at login screen. The language of Guayadeque changes according to what is selected here. 
Is this how it is supposed to be?

----------


## anonbeat

> The problem is solved by logging out and choose the language at login screen. The language of Guayadeque changes according to what is selected here. 
> Is this how it is supposed to be?


The language is chosen for what you have set in your environment.

----------


## mr_hangman

> The language is chosen for what you have set in your environment.


Thank you. Now I can get started with the translation.

One question. If the language is chosen from the environment then what is the purpose of language option under Pref->Online?

----------


## anonbeat

> Thank you. Now I can get started with the translation.
> 
> One question. If the language is chosen from the environment then what is the purpose of language option under Pref->Online?


When configuring links you have an option to add to a link {lang} code which is configured with what you set there or the default ( environment ) one.
This is usseful for example for wikipedia or last.fm

----------


## rather

> What version are you using? if you are using the ppa please remove the guayadeque version and install the guayadeque-svn
> If you prefer to be more up to date then install the svn version directly using the instructions found in the 1st post of this thread.
> 
> Thanks for your help


YES. It's like you know exactly what I want and have done it already. Muchas gracias.

One small detail is that if I search for something like "beethoven symphony" there are many to choose from, and I still have to select with the mouse which I want (tab does not move the cursor to the list of results). When there is only one result it's perfect, you press enter and it plays.

It also might be useful to include which svn revision it is in the about box (mine says 0.2.6- but I imagine this version applies to lost of different revisions).

By the way, you might want to include in the first post that you can install guayadeque-svn straight from the Ubuntu Software Centre. For Linux newbies like me, that is an attractive option as opposed to using the command line.

----------


## anonbeat

> YES. It's like you know exactly what I want and have done it already. Muchas gracias.
> 
> One small detail is that if I search for something like "beethoven symphony" there are many to choose from, and I still have to select with the mouse which I want (tab does not move the cursor to the list of results). When there is only one result it's perfect, you press enter and it plays.
> 
> It also might be useful to include which svn revision it is in the about box (mine says 0.2.6- but I imagine this version applies to lost of different revisions).
> 
> By the way, you might want to include in the first post that you can install guayadeque-svn straight from the Ubuntu Software Centre. For Linux newbies like me, that is an attractive option as opposed to using the command line.


Its already in the 1st post.

Thanks for your help

----------


## PenguinOfSteel

I have a bug to report!
I was playing a song, than I paused it and after half an hour I click play.
The time counter increase faster without playing anything so I click again pause, I attach the log

----------


## ivanovnegro

> This can be done by searching what you want and once you get the search results selecting the label you want to see. It will show only the search results of this label.
> 
> Thank you for your help


Oh, its so easy, thanks anonbeat.

----------


## ivanovnegro

> A strange thing happened. I added some new genres to shoutcast and then guayadeque crashed. I couldnt see why. Then I started guayadeque again and added more genres without problems. It was not the first time that the program crashes when Im adding genres but it seems to happen only sometimes, but I couldnt see why it was too fast to reproduce the problem. Next time I will trying it via terminal. Im on svn 1053.


This problem never happened again. I tried a few times to add new genres to shoutcast but and thats good without any problem, so it seems fixed, but if happens again I will do a backtrace.

----------


## Garthhh

> If you have the tracks in the same directory and the album name is the same it will be listed only once


I guess I don't understand "directory"
all my music files are on an USB external HDD, the path something along these lines
Computer/Free agent/Itunes/media/music/artist/album/song
the example is called Collectors Choice
19 songs by 7 different artists
so it is displayed by the browser as 7 albums
the only way to get all the songs in the same folder is make the artist the same
a bit messy :Smile: 

Is there a way to reorder the right click menu?
I have a layout just for editing & one for playing music, I can see a layout for players[ipod] & one for playlists

Thanks for pointing me at soundconverter, just what I needed a simple tool, 
move the files into a folder [inbox] & have them go to another[outbox], gonna be real handy once I start doing torrents again [I was doing them when this was an XP machine]

eventually I'll figure out , how to make kid3 work in this way

I see I need to process files before I put them in the library, 
I probably need to set up a separate library for audiobooks, which present their own unique set of tagging issues. I prefer to have a book as a whole, instead of being set up by disc, each track being 10 minutes or less [music 5 minutes]

Thanks for all your help
Thank you for all your hard work
Congratulations on an amazing achievement

----------


## chris.olive

Sorry it has taken so long to update, but I am going to get a new more powerful laptop and run win7 in a 70gb or so partition so I can use WMP as it is still the only one that really handles classical.

----------


## ivanovnegro

I noitced when I add a label to a song and the same label is opened in the library I can see the new song in only when I click again on this label, like in Firefox to refresh a site. Its nothing so important but it would be better to see the new added song in there right at the time I gave the label to the song in my opinion.

----------


## jente_14

> I guess I don't understand "directory"
> all my music files are on an USB external HDD, the path something along these lines
> Computer/Free agent/Itunes/media/music/artist/album/song
> the example is called Collectors Choice
> 19 songs by 7 different artists
> so it is displayed by the browser as 7 albums
> the only way to get all the songs in the same folder is make the artist the same
> a bit messy


They will show up as 1 album if you put them all in the same folder, and they all have the same album name. If you "import" them with the "copy to..." function you have to change the filename pattern from preferences so that it doesnt make folders from the artist tag, but only the album. I use this setup for compilation albums 'V.A./{b}/{n}. {t}'

Its a bit annoying to change the settings all the time, there should be an preset "copy as compilation album" option or similiar.

And I also miss the possibility to edit tags on individual songs, or songs from different albums in one batch.

----------


## mr_hangman

I just found a minor bug with the menu.

If the text search of playlist is enabled, restarting guayadeque will make the check mark under View->Playlist->Text search disappeared.

----------


## pickarooney

Version 1061 - the Icelandic po files seem to have incorrect file permissions. I needed to run *chmod -R a+wr* in the svn directory.

----------


## anonbeat

> Sorry it has taken so long to update, but I am going to get a new more powerful laptop and run win7 in a 70gb or so partition so I can use WMP as it is still the only one that really handles classical.


Im sorry to hear that.

----------


## anonbeat

> They will show up as 1 album if you put them all in the same folder, and they all have the same album name. If you "import" them with the "copy to..." function you have to change the filename pattern from preferences so that it doesnt make folders from the artist tag, but only the album. I use this setup for compilation albums 'V.A./{b}/{n}. {t}'
> 
> Its a bit annoying to change the settings all the time, there should be an preset "copy as compilation album" option or similiar.
> 
> And I also miss the possibility to edit tags on individual songs, or songs from different albums in one batch.


Do you mind to explain me more in detail about the 'edit tags on individual songs...'

Thanks for your help.

----------


## anonbeat

> I noitced when I add a label to a song and the same label is opened in the library I can see the new song in only when I click again on this label, like in Firefox to refresh a site. Its nothing so important but it would be better to see the new added song in there right at the time I gave the label to the song in my opinion.


This should be fixed in svn revision 1063

Thanks for your bug report

----------


## anonbeat

> I just found a minor bug with the menu.
> 
> If the text search of playlist is enabled, restarting guayadeque will make the check mark under View->Playlist->Text search disappeared.


This should be fixed in svn revision 1064

Thanks for your bug report.

----------


## Luke has no name

In Maverick Alpha 1, after successful compile following instructions:

gaul@galactica-linux:~/guayadeque$ guayadeque 
04:58:42 PM: Deleted stale lock file '/home/gaul/.guayadeque/.guayadeque-gaul'.
04:58:43 PM: Initialized locale ( en_US )
04:58:43 PM: Library Db Version 13
04:58:43 PM: Library Paths: 
04:58:43 PM: 000007FB
04:58:43 PM: OnMediaState: 2 0 0
04:58:44 PM: Tree Flag 00000002
04:58:44 PM: SetPath: 

Gdk-ERROR **: The program 'guayadeque' received an X Window System error.
This probably reflects a bug in the program.
The error was 'BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)'.
  (Details: serial 5808 error_code 8 request_code 2 minor_code 0)
  (Note to programmers: normally, X errors are reported asynchronously;
   that is, you will receive the error a while after causing it.
   To debug your program, run it with the --sync command line
   option to change this behavior. You can then get a meaningful
   backtrace from your debugger if you break on the gdk_x_error() function.)
aborting...
Trace/breakpoint trap

----------


## jente_14

> Do you mind to explain me more in detail about the 'edit tags on individual songs...'
> 
> Thanks for your help.


When I select a bunch of songs to autotag, Musicbrainz assumes they are all of the same album, and name them thereby. So if they are different songs from different albums and artists they will all get the names of the songs of the first song's album according to their position. 

Maybe this is an issue with musicbrainz, i dont know, but it would be great if it could edit tags without assuming all the songs were from the same album.

 :Smile:

----------


## jente_14

> I tried some other ogg radios, and they worked. Still have problems with theese though. Maybe its not a bug in guayadeque, but with the streams? NRK is the public broadcasting service here in Norway, so they should have their things right.
> 
> Well, the streams are in the xml 
> 
> edit: Dont know if it is of interest, but all the formats are found here: http://www.nrk.no/tjenester/lyd/


I think maybe you missed this post, about my radioproblems. This thread moves so fast, its no wonder  :Capital Razz: 

And my Norwegian translation is nearly finished. I'll send it tomorrow  :Smile:

----------


## anonbeat

> When I select a bunch of songs to autotag, Musicbrainz assumes they are all of the same album, and name them thereby. So if they are different songs from different albums and artists they will all get the names of the songs of the first song's album according to their position. 
> 
> Maybe this is an issue with musicbrainz, i dont know, but it would be great if it could edit tags without assuming all the songs were from the same album.


This is by design. I think it makes sense to edit albums and not tracks alone of different albums. Maybe a track mode can be added where no asumption of being an entire album is used.

Thanks for your help testing the program

----------


## anonbeat

> I think maybe you missed this post, about my radioproblems. This thread moves so fast, its no wonder 
> 
> And my Norwegian translation is nearly finished. I'll send it tomorrow


The problem with the ogg radiostations is from the gstreamer object to managet the ogg. There is an element in gstreamer called gstcontroller that allow to control properties from other elements. I use this element to control the volume in the fade changes. This element fails to control the ogg gstreamer object but only whith low samplerates. 

This is why I got some reports about some problems with some ogg podcasts, ogg radiostations and even some ogg tracks.

I hope this is fixed soon by the gstreamer team.

You can check that if you play the same radiostations in rhythmbox with crossfader enabled you will have the same problem.

Thank you very much for your help

----------


## mr_hangman

There is an inconvenience with the playlist I found.

I had a lot of m3u files that came with the albums. In Guayadeque, they all showed up in the playlist tab and that's way too many. I deleted them one by one in Guayadeque and everything was fine - until I did another rescan of the library. All of the m3u files came back to the playlist tab. So, I decided to physically delete all of them from my harddrive. Then I updated and rescanned the library but all of deleted m3u files still resided in the playlist tab.

The improvements that I would suggest are
1. Rescan the playlist files, if they are no longer in the library then delete them from guayadeque.
2. Allow multiple selection of playlists in the tab - if that's possible.

Thanks

----------


## anonbeat

> There is an inconvenience with the playlist I found.
> 
> I had a lot of m3u files that came with the albums. In Guayadeque, they all showed up in the playlist tab and that's way too many. I deleted them one by one in Guayadeque and everything was fine - until I did another rescan of the library. All of the m3u files came back to the playlist tab. So, I decided to physically delete all of them from my harddrive. Then I updated and rescanned the library but all of deleted m3u files still resided in the playlist tab.
> 
> The improvements that I would suggest are
> 1. Rescan the playlist files, if they are no longer in the library then delete them from guayadeque.
> 2. Allow multiple selection of playlists in the tab - if that's possible.
> 
> Thanks


I added an option in config file only for now that allow to disable the posibility to add any playlist when scanning the library.
To disable adding playlist add an entry in *General* with 
*ScanAddPlayLists=0*

Thank you for your help

----------


## mr_hangman

> I added an option in config file only for now that allow to disable the posibility to add any playlist when scanning the library.
> To disable adding playlist add an entry in *General* with 
> *ScanAddPlayLists=0*
> 
> Thank you for your help


Thanks for the fix. 

I have finished the translation for Thai but there are something still in English such as tooltips for prev, play, next, randomize buttons while stop, volume, eq, smart mode, repeat show correct Thai texts. I'm sure that they are all translated in the po file. 
I think for Enqueue Next and Enqueue All Next, they haven't been added to the po file and also the texts at the top of each small panel (Genres, Artists, Albums, Filters,...) http://img9.imageshack.us/img9/7919/screenshot1iq.png.

----------


## nalekstrem

Very good job, it's a nice music player...
but i'm making ubuntu's icons and I don't find that of guayadeque...
Where are they?

it's possible to create own icons or skins?

Thanks

----------


## ivanovnegro

> I noitced when I add a label to a song and the same label is opened in the library I can see the new song in only when I click again on this label, like in Firefox to refresh a site. Its nothing so important but it would be better to see the new added song in there right at the time I gave the label to the song in my opinion.


It works, great!! Thank you very much for your quick fixing.

----------


## anonbeat

> Thanks for the fix. 
> 
> I have finished the translation for Thai but there are something still in English such as tooltips for prev, play, next, randomize buttons while stop, volume, eq, smart mode, repeat show correct Thai texts. I'm sure that they are all translated in the po file. 
> I think for Enqueue Next and Enqueue All Next, they haven't been added to the po file and also the texts at the top of each small panel (Genres, Artists, Albums, Filters,...) http://img9.imageshack.us/img9/7919/screenshot1iq.png.


For that you need to reset the layout. U know ! check Preferences -> General -> Load default layout

Thanks for the help

----------


## anonbeat

> Very good job, it's a nice music player...
> but i'm making ubuntu's icons and I don't find that of guayadeque...
> Where are they?
> 
> it's possible to create own icons or skins?
> 
> Thanks


The guayadeque icons are at /usr/share/app-install/icons/guayadeque.png or
/usr/share/pixmaps/guayadeque.png

In the future there will be option to configure your own icons but at this moment that is not done.

Thanks for your help

----------


## mr_hangman

> For that you need to reset the layout. U know ! check Preferences -> General -> Load default layout
> 
> Thanks for the help


OK. That's solved the problem! But only the second one.
Some tooltips of the control buttons are still in English. 

Buttons with English tooltips are
- Prev, Play, Next and Randomize
and buttons with Thai tooltips are
- Stop, Volume, EQ, Smartmode and Repeat

I can see these entries in po file and translated them already.

Updated:
I tried with German and Spanish and got the same result.
I guess it's a problem with my system.

----------


## discord

Congrats to an excellent music player! I was gonna post some feature requests on the SF page, but had trouble posting after i logged in.

Anyways, I was wondering if you could make it so downloading the lyrics is either a default behavior, or there is an always download or download all option. I also noticed that although I have over 400 albums, the player was playing alot of the same tracks. Is there a way to make a flag to only play unheard songs in the allow box?

Can you tell us more about your experience as a developer? Is this a hobby for you or did you attend the University for CS? Thanks again for the wonderful player!

----------


## mr_hangman

> I also noticed that although I have over 400 albums, the player was playing alot of the same tracks. Is there a way to make a flag to only play unheard songs in the allow box?


This problem can be solved by exploiting the deny feature of the filter. I create a dynamic playlist and name it 'Deny Smartmode'. The criteria for this playlist are 
- Last Play Time in the last 1 days
- Rating equals 2
- Rating equals 1
and check the box 'Add track on any criteria'.

This playlist contains the song I don't want them to be played and use it as a deny filter. In you case, if you want only the songs that have never been played, you can set - Play count at least 1 - to this deny filter.

----------


## pickarooney

> How would I find out which audio engine Guayadeque is using and change it? The sound on a lot of songs is awful (they are all high bit rate and sound fine with VLC)
> 
> Thanks!






> Guayadeque uses for now only the gstreamer backend. Can you please play that file in totem and verify if that makes a difference ?
> 
> Thanks for your help testing


Sadly I am having the same experience. Many songs are coming out really tinny, as though the speakers were being overloaded, even at low volumes. The same songs sound perfect in Totem. 

Are there any settings in G-que which might affect this?

For some reason the sound in guayadeque is considerably louder than in toten, with both set to max.

----------


## anonbeat

> Sadly I am having the same experience. Many songs are coming out really tinny, as though the speakers were being overloaded, even at low volumes. The same songs sound perfect in Totem. 
> 
> Are there any settings in G-que which might affect this?
> 
> For some reason the sound in guayadeque is considerably louder than in toten, with both set to max.


Can you send me one track that behaves this way?

Thanks for your help

----------


## ivanovnegro

> Sadly I am having the same experience. Many songs are coming out really tinny, as though the speakers were being overloaded, even at low volumes. The same songs sound perfect in Totem. 
> 
> Are there any settings in G-que which might affect this?
> 
> For some reason the sound in guayadeque is considerably louder than in toten, with both set to max.


Now because you just said it, its right, some files have a strange or very loud sound, like they have too much power. Im using the equalizer to normalize a little bit, but it doesnt help.
Anonbeat I can send you a track, too if you want.

----------


## anonbeat

> Now because you just said it, its right, some files have a strange or very loud sound, like they have too much power. Im using the equalizer to normalize a little bit, but it doesnt help.
> Anonbeat I can send you a track, too if you want.


Yes please send it so I can check what is wrong.

----------


## anonbeat

> Sadly I am having the same experience. Many songs are coming out really tinny, as though the speakers were being overloaded, even at low volumes. The same songs sound perfect in Totem. 
> 
> Are there any settings in G-que which might affect this?
> 
> For some reason the sound in guayadeque is considerably louder than in toten, with both set to max.





> Now because you just said it, its right, some files have a strange or very loud sound, like they have too much power. Im using the equalizer to normalize a little bit, but it doesnt help.
> Anonbeat I can send you a track, too if you want.


Can you try if with svn revision 1067 still happens the same ? I did a change to see if that was the problem.

Thanks for your help

----------


## pickarooney

Trying now with the latest version and a song that was causing repeated problems earlier. I _think_ it sounds better, but will confirm later when there's less background noise here  :Smile: 

Any harm to ask what you changed?

----------


## anonbeat

> Trying now with the latest version and a song that was causing repeated problems earlier. I _think_ it sounds better, but will confirm later when there's less background noise here 
> 
> Any harm to ask what you changed?


Just changed the limiter preferences to dont try to gain 6db. Please confirm me if that solved the issue.

Thanks for your help

----------


## pickarooney

I've listened to the whole album now and, although I had to lower the speakers when the kids went to sleep, I didn't hear any distortion. I think it's OK  :Smile:

----------


## plun

Broken with Maverick as also Luke pointed out on page 321....



```
plun@plun-laptop:~$ guayadeque
10:03:35 PM: Deleted stale lock file '/home/plun/.guayadeque/.guayadeque-plun'.
10:03:35 PM: Initialized locale ( en_US )
10:03:35 PM: Library Db Version 13
10:03:35 PM: Library Paths: 
10:03:35 PM: 000007FB
10:03:36 PM: OnMediaState: 2 1 0
10:03:37 PM: Tree Flag 00000002
10:03:37 PM: SetPath: 

Gdk-ERROR **: The program 'guayadeque' received an X Window System error.
This probably reflects a bug in the program.
The error was 'BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)'.
  (Details: serial 5785 error_code 8 request_code 2 minor_code 0)
  (Note to programmers: normally, X errors are reported asynchronously;
   that is, you will receive the error a while after causing it.
   To debug your program, run it with the --sync command line
   option to change this behavior. You can then get a meaningful
   backtrace from your debugger if you break on the gdk_x_error() function.)
aborting...
Trace/breakpoint trap
```

----------


## markbl

For anybody annoyed by the transparency background problem with the guayadeque tray icon (and many other apps) on lucid, there is a gnome-panel fix available from today in the ppa at https://launchpad.net/~cyfex/+archive/ppa. See https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+s...5/comments/175. Works for me.

----------


## VastOne

> For anybody annoyed by the transparency background problem with the guayadeque tray icon (and many other apps) on lucid, there is a gnome-panel fix available from today in the ppa at https://launchpad.net/~cyfex/+archive/ppa. See https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+s...5/comments/175. Works for me.


I applied these updates and although it does correct the transparency,  there is a problem linking G-Que to the panel, as in it does not put the icon on the panel but below it in the upper left corner of the panel

There was a message that flashed that asked me if I wanted to delete the application form the panel, but I did not capture what the actual error was. 

If needed I can trace the actual error message.

It turns out that it is the Notification Area giving the message....  It was not on and when I tried to apply it I got the same message again which is in the screen shot...

3rd Edit - I was able to resolve the error message by getting the correct Gnome Panel Data installed so now the Notification Area is corrected, but the G-Que icon is no longer transparent...

----------


## ivanovnegro

> Can you try if with svn revision 1067 still happens the same ? I did a change to see if that was the problem.
> 
> Thanks for your help


I think the sound is better, but I hadnt time to check it really because of work. I will say you if the problem still happen.

----------


## ivanovnegro

When I add covers to the albums of google or what else while listening to music guayadeque changes the cover after the next song not in the moment and sometimes guayadeque becomes grey and needs more time to realize the cover change. But it happens if I add the cover art work in the current playlist, in the library the process is without problems.

----------


## markbl

> I applied these updates and although it does correct the transparency,  there is a problem linking G-Que to the panel, as in it does not put the icon on the panel but below it in the upper left corner of the panel.


I added this ppa (add-apt-repository) and then did a aptitude update+upgrade. Three packages = gnome-panel, gnome-panel-data, and libpanel-applet2-0 updated. Then I rebooted. This icon problem happened 100% of the time on both my laptop and pc but after this update the problem has completely disappeared. Are you sure you updated the 3 packages and rebooted?

----------


## VastOne

> I added this ppa (add-apt-repository) and then did a aptitude update+upgrade. Three packages = gnome-panel, gnome-panel-data, and libpanel-applet2-0 updated. Then I rebooted. This icon problem happened 100% of the time on both my laptop and pc but after this update the problem has completely disappeared. Are you sure you updated the 3 packages and rebooted?


When you get a chance, will you note and reply here with the version number of these three packages?  I did the same thing but I am curious as to why yours is working and mine is not.

Thanks.

----------


## markbl

> When you get a chance, will you note and reply here with the version number of these three packages?  I did the same thing but I am curious as to why yours is working and mine is not.


For me, the updates (on both my pc and laptop) were:

gnome-panel 1:2.30.0-0ubuntu1 -> 1:2.30.0-0ubuntu2~ppa1
gnome-panel-data 1:2.30.0-0ubuntu1 -> 1:2.30.0-0ubuntu2~ppa1
libpanel-applet2-0 1:2.30.0-0ubuntu1 -> 1:2.30.0-0ubuntu2~ppa1

----------


## VastOne

> For me, the updates (on both my pc and laptop) were:
> 
> gnome-panel 1:2.30.0-0ubuntu1 -> 1:2.30.0-0ubuntu2~ppa1
> gnome-panel-data 1:2.30.0-0ubuntu1 -> 1:2.30.0-0ubuntu2~ppa1
> libpanel-applet2-0 1:2.30.0-0ubuntu1 -> 1:2.30.0-0ubuntu2~ppa1


Confirmed that these are the very same that I have installed insuring the install was correct.  I still have the same issue.  I am sure I am the unique one.... :Confused:

----------


## anonbeat

> For anybody annoyed by the transparency background problem with the guayadeque tray icon (and many other apps) on lucid, there is a gnome-panel fix available from today in the ppa at https://launchpad.net/~cyfex/+archive/ppa. See https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+s...5/comments/175. Works for me.


Thanks. I tried that and solved the issue in my test system.

Thanks for the information.

----------


## wishingstar

Hi All,

I just tried the renamer included in the files tab in G-que, and it only supports renaming from tag, i know this is very useful, but the idea i was suggesting to anonbeat is to add the ability to open selected tracks in another application such as Bulk Rename, in order to specify naming edits manually.

Also, I'm at revision 1068, i just added emptied the library folders list (i moved my media to another location) and then added the new folder path, G-que scanned for the tracks and added them all, but with only a few covers (i would say less than 2% of the covers are seen in the browser), i tried to use the update covers command, it added a couple of covers and stopped, could someone please advise? maybe it's a bug i stumbled upon here  :Smile: 

Thanks anonbeat for this amazing player, and hopefully we can see the new official release soon!

----------


## anonbeat

> Hi All,
> 
> I just tried the renamer included in the files tab in G-que, and it only supports renaming from tag, i know this is very useful, but the idea i was suggesting to anonbeat is to add the ability to open selected tracks in another application such as Bulk Rename, in order to specify naming edits manually.
> 
> Also, I'm at revision 1068, i just added emptied the library folders list (i moved my media to another location) and then added the new folder path, G-que scanned for the tracks and added them all, but with only a few covers (i would say less than 2% of the covers are seen in the browser), i tried to use the update covers command, it added a couple of covers and stopped, could someone please advise? maybe it's a bug i stumbled upon here 
> 
> Thanks anonbeat for this amazing player, and hopefully we can see the new official release soon!


You have the cover word list with the right cover names you had in your library?

Thank you for your help

----------


## anonbeat

> OK. That's solved the problem! But only the second one.
> Some tooltips of the control buttons are still in English. 
> 
> Buttons with English tooltips are
> - Prev, Play, Next and Randomize
> and buttons with Thai tooltips are
> - Stop, Volume, EQ, Smartmode and Repeat
> 
> I can see these entries in po file and translated them already.
> ...


Please be sure you have the translation to those entries confirmed as properly translated. Poedit when guess a translation mark it as fuzzy or something like this and its not used by the application unless you confirm its properly translated.

Let me know if you cant get that entries translated. 

Also remember to update the translation template you need to run the command ./buildt from the source code dir. And from Poedit you have an option to update the translation from the template file.

Thank you very much for your help

----------


## wishingstar

> You have the cover word list with the right cover names you had in your library?
> 
> Thank you for your help


Thanks anonbeat! that was actually the problem, since i use cover-thumbnailer in nautilus, all my covers are listed as folder.jpg, i just added that to the list under library, and voila!

Great work on this player!

----------


## wishingstar

Actually, i take that back, it added a couple more covers and that was it, I tried rescanning the library and update the covers a second time, still no luck with the browser page.

Any ideas?

----------


## tango_ninja

This is an _amazing_ music player!  I found guayadeque after going through rhythmbox, exaile, songbird, banshee and listen.  None had all the features I wanted, but guayadeque is perfect in its organization and play functionality.

One feature request: a pop-up/alert box with song info during track change (mini album cover, title, artist, album, etc.).  This may have been previously requested but I haven't read through the 320+ pages of this thread  :Smile:

----------


## wishingstar

> This is an _amazing_ music player!  I found guayadeque after going through rhythmbox, exaile, songbird, banshee and listen.  None had all the features I wanted, but guayadeque is perfect in its organization and play functionality.
> 
> One feature request: a pop-up/alert box with song info during track change (mini album cover, title, artist, album, etc.).  This may have been previously requested but I haven't read through the 320+ pages of this thread


You must be using version 0.2.5, G-que started using the ubuntu notification system in the svn version, it displays everything you requested, if you really need that feature, i suggest you follow the instructions on the first page to install the svn version 0.2.6 (currently at revision 1068)

----------


## ivanovnegro

> This is an _amazing_ music player!  I found guayadeque after going through rhythmbox, exaile, songbird, banshee and listen.  None had all the features I wanted, but guayadeque is perfect in its organization and play functionality.
> 
> One feature request: a pop-up/alert box with song info during track change (mini album cover, title, artist, album, etc.).  This may have been previously requested but I haven't read through the 320+ pages of this thread


Have you got the newest version, I mean the svn version of guayadeque 0.2.6.1069? There is a popup wich shows the track info and the cover. The old version 0.2.5 doesnt have it what I know.

----------


## ivanovnegro

I have a suggestion. I know you can change the language preferences for the Last FM content in "Preferences"-"Online". But I would like to have a faster access to the language change, maybe in the Last FM panel because I like to read the artist informations in more languages but dont want to go everytime to "Preferences" to change. When I listen to a spanish artist I never heard about there is more information in spanish as in english or a german artist and so on. Thats very subjective but I use four languages in my daily life.
So if there would be the option to change the language while listening to music with a button near the refresh sign in the Last FM panel or something like that it would be awesome.

----------


## tango_ninja

> You must be using version 0.2.5, G-que started using the ubuntu notification system in the svn version, it displays everything you requested, if you really need that feature, i suggest you follow the instructions on the first page to install the svn version 0.2.6 (currently at revision 1068)


You're right, I was using 0.2.5.  I have since reinstalled to v0.2.6.

However, now I have a problem that did not exist in 0.2.5... the progress bar in the upper left hand corner does not move.  It stays stationary at the beginning.  The length of the songs also shows 00:00.  This is very odd, since all songs have the proper mm:ss length in both the Playlist and under the Length column in the Library tab.

I have attached a screenshot for better explanation.

****
Edit:*  Some quick testing revealed that this only happens when playing MP3s.  Most of my library is in MP3 format, but I found a few pieces in FLAC.  The length is displayed properly when playing FLAC. Also, it seems that the player will not advance to the next song in the playlist for these songs (all MP3s).
*****

----------


## anonbeat

> Actually, i take that back, it added a couple more covers and that was it, I tried rescanning the library and update the covers a second time, still no luck with the browser page.
> 
> Any ideas?


what is the problem with the album browser?

Thanks for your help

----------


## anonbeat

> You're right, I was using 0.2.5.  I have since reinstalled to v0.2.6.
> 
> However, now I have a problem that did not exist in 0.2.5... the progress bar in the upper left hand corner does not move.  It stays stationary at the beginning.  The length of the songs also shows 00:00.  This is very odd, since all songs have the proper mm:ss length in both the Playlist and under the Length column in the Library tab.
> 
> I have attached a screenshot for better explanation.
> 
> ****
> Edit:*  Some quick testing revealed that this only happens when playing MP3s.  Most of my library is in MP3 format, but I found a few pieces in FLAC.  The length is displayed properly when playing FLAC. Also, it seems that the player will not advance to the next song in the playlist for these songs (all MP3s).
> *****


This should be already fixed in svn but the ppa is not updated to latest revision. I will update the ppa asap.

Thanks for your help

----------


## wishingstar

> what is the problem with the album browser?
> 
> Thanks for your help


I'm just updating to revision 1071, but up to revision 1068 earlier today, the album browser did not recognize covers for most of my songs, even though i added 'folder' 'cover' and 'front' in the preferences, and the album cover is actually in all the tracks' TAG!! I have no idea what's going on, but to add the folder.jpg for each album by right click would be a nightmare (i have ~200,000 tracks!)

----------


## AnneTanne

Just updated to revision 1071.

No problems with the application so far, but two warnings during the update proces:
While updating: Conflict discovered in 'po/uk/guayadeque.po'

During make:  Building CXX object src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/ApeTag.o
/home/ann/guayadeque/src/ApeTag.cpp:115: warning: void WriteLittleEndianUint32(char*, wxUint32) defined but not used

----------


## GSF1200S

Looks like a nice player, but I cannot make it do anything via the command line. This normally wouldnt be an issue, but command-line support is the way to get XFCE keyboard control of the player. Everytime I try --help or --stop, I just get a dbus error:


```
03:53:10 PM: Error sending Play
process 8193: arguments to dbus_message_unref() were incorrect, assertion "message != NULL" failed in file dbus-message.c line 1395.
This is normally a bug in some application using the D-Bus library.
  D-Bus n
```

Perhaps im using the wrong arguments? Rhythmbox uses rhythmbox-client for example while Exaile is simply exaile --command.

----------


## wishingstar

I have another 'small' issue, has anyone tried to run G-que with covergloobus? according to their launchpad page, G-que was supported in version 1.6, and i installed version 1.7 and G-que is not there  :Sad:  can anyone help?

Lanchpad page

----------


## jente_14

> I have another 'small' issue, has anyone tried to run G-que with covergloobus? according to their launchpad page, G-que was supported in version 1.6, and i installed version 1.7 and G-que is not there  can anyone help?
> 
> Lanchpad page


I tried covergloobus for the first time now, and it's really cool  :Very Happy:  Thanks for mentioning it!

Guayadeque was not supported in 1.7, but I found and followed these instructions:




> Installing CoverGloobus from Source (recommended)
> 
> 
> ```
> bzr branch lp:covergloobus
> ```
> 
> then to install CoverGloobus do:
> 
> ...


and it works perfectly  :Very Happy: 
http://gloobus.net/wiki/index.php?ti...recommended.29

----------


## wishingstar

Thanks for responding jente_14

I executed the first command with no problems (after installing bzr of  course) but when i ran:


```
./autogen.sh
```

i got the following error:


```
./autogen.sh: line 3: aclocal: command not found
./autogen.sh: line 4: autoconf: command not found
./autogen.sh: line 5: automake: command not found
Running configure with arguments
./autogen.sh: line 7: ./configure: No such file or directory
```

did i miss anything?

Thanks for the help with this  :Smile:

----------


## dgaud

Going back to my problem of 100% CPU load when PAUSE or STOP, I have new info: if I disable the SILENCE DETECTOR and click PAUSE, the Guayadeque CPU usage jumps from 8 - 14% to 35% - 40%. With the option selected the usage goes > 50% and the whole PC goes to 100%. Does this help to find the problem?

PS,
I also have the issue someone else mentioned about the extreme high volumes.
Currently using 1071.

----------


## dgaud

> Thanks for responding jente_14
> 
> I executed the first command with no problems (after installing bzr of  course) but when i ran:
> 
> 
> ```
> ./autogen.sh
> ```
> 
> ...


 I had the same problem. Had to install the autoconf package from synaptic, but still doesn't build correctly. I get a bunch of "nothing to be done" messages after the make command.

----------


## wishingstar

> I had the same problem. Had to install the autoconf package from synaptic, but still doesn't build correctly. I get a bunch of "nothing to be done" messages after the make command.


Thanks for directing me to install the autoconf package, that worked, i tried to ignore the 'nothing to be done' messages and ran sudo make install, everything works now and G-que perfectly integrates into covergloobus!

Thanks!

----------


## pickarooney

Norwegian po files have permission issues in svn revision 1071

----------


## anonbeat

> Looks like a nice player, but I cannot make it do anything via the command line. This normally wouldnt be an issue, but command-line support is the way to get XFCE keyboard control of the player. Everytime I try --help or --stop, I just get a dbus error:
> 
> 
> ```
> 03:53:10 PM: Error sending Play
> process 8193: arguments to dbus_message_unref() were incorrect, assertion "message != NULL" failed in file dbus-message.c line 1395.
> This is normally a bug in some application using the D-Bus library.
>   D-Bus n
> ```
> ...


Please tell me what is the command you are using.

Thanks for your help

----------


## anonbeat

> Just updated to revision 1071.
> 
> No problems with the application so far, but two warnings during the update proces:
> While updating: Conflict discovered in 'po/uk/guayadeque.po'
> 
> During make:  Building CXX object src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/ApeTag.o
> /home/ann/guayadeque/src/ApeTag.cpp:115: warning: void WriteLittleEndianUint32(char*, wxUint32) defined but not used


Not important warnings. The ukranian translation is quite outdated and the other is a function that is not used.

Thanks for your help

----------


## anonbeat

> I'm just updating to revision 1071, but up to revision 1068 earlier today, the album browser did not recognize covers for most of my songs, even though i added 'folder' 'cover' and 'front' in the preferences, and the album cover is actually in all the tracks' TAG!! I have no idea what's going on, but to add the folder.jpg for each album by right click would be a nightmare (i have ~200,000 tracks!)


I dont understand it or you have the covers in the album list box from library tab and not in the album browser ? 

Remember that right now guayadeque dont recognizes the embeded cover as album covers. Hope to add this in the near future.

Thanks for your help

----------


## wishingstar

> I dont understand it or you have the covers in the album list box from library tab and not in the album browser ? 
> 
> Remember that right now guayadeque dont recognizes the embeded cover as album covers. Hope to add this in the near future.
> 
> Thanks for your help


Even if Guayadeque can't recognize cover in tag, it still SHOULD be able to see the folder.jpg in the album folder (I added that in prefs and it didn't work, even after 'update library' and 'update covers')

----------


## anonbeat

> Even if Guayadeque can't recognize cover in tag, it still SHOULD be able to see the folder.jpg in the album folder (I added that in prefs and it didn't work, even after 'update library' and 'update covers')


Once you added the 'folder' word you rescanned the library and not only updated it ?

Thanks for your help

----------


## wishingstar

Yes, i tried 'rescan library', 'update library' and 'update covers', still they don't show up in browser tab!

----------


## anonbeat

> Yes, i tried 'rescan library', 'update library' and 'update covers', still they don't show up in browser tab!


Do you mind to send me your guayadeque.db in the ~/.guayadeque folder ?

If its too big to email it you can upload to any upload server and send me the link by email to anonbeat at gmail dot com

Thanks for your help

----------


## anonbeat

I have been experiencing the player stopping randomly once a track have finished. The problem is related to the detection when a track have finished yet and the new one started played or not.
Other things that happened in the past because of this same problem was that at certain point there was a double skip.

I think I finally have fixed this issues and now this should not happen. If you see this behaivour please let me know.

Thank you very much for your help

----------


## EveKnight75

Minor request:

Could you make it so that in the *Radio* tab, the app remembers whether the user was focused on the _Shoutcast_ list or the _User-Defined_ list?

Whenever I open the app and it's focused on the *Radio* tab, it automatically shows the _Shoutcast_ list. It doesn't matter if the layout was created with the focus on _User-Defined_ or if the app was closed with the _User-Defined_ radio list in focus.

----------


## anonbeat

> Minor request:
> 
> Could you make it so that in the *Radio* tab, the app remembers whether the user was focused on the _Shoutcast_ list or the _User-Defined_ list?
> 
> Whenever I open the app and it's focused on the *Radio* tab, it automatically shows the _Shoutcast_ list. It doesn't matter if the layout was created with the focus on _User-Defined_ or if the app was closed with the _User-Defined_ radio list in focus.


I plan to rework the radio tab for the next release.

Thanks for your suggestion

----------


## urlwolf

a couple of feature requests (it might be already  possible but I haven't found how):

1- simultaneous multiple tag edits possible. I want to select a few songs (eg a cd) and change the genre on the entire selection. right now it changes only the first one selected (!)

2- auto calculate replaygain when the tags are missing. MediaMonkey does this.

3- folder monitoring so it scans only the music I've added. MediaMonkey does this.

Last, a crash report. The (current) svn version that comes with the PPA (see post date, I have no way to get the svn version from 'about') crahses when I click 'update library'. It does update the library though. 

Finally, congrats once again to anonbeat for giving us the best player in existence today.

----------


## anonbeat

> a couple of feature requests (it might be already  possible but I haven't found how):
> 
> 1- simultaneous multiple tag edits possible. I want to select a few songs (eg a cd) and change the genre on the entire selection. right now it changes only the first one selected (!)
> 
> 2- auto calculate replaygain when the tags are missing. MediaMonkey does this.
> 
> 3- folder monitoring so it scans only the music I've added. MediaMonkey does this.
> 
> Last, a crash report. The (current) svn version that comes with the PPA (see post date, I have no way to get the svn version from 'about') crahses when I click 'update library'. It does update the library though. 
> ...


I will take note of your requests. 

1) Please note that clicking from the track editor in the copy button will set the current field value to all the files you are editing.
Please see this video as a mini editing tutorial http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...postcount=2955

2) I will add this in the future.

3) If you select update library will only read the files modified since the last library update.

I need to find a way to put the svn revision in the build script so launchpad gives the proper revision.

Thanks for your help

----------


## JPorter

I just want to chime in here and say that this is a really fantastic project.  Great work so far, and excellent pace of development.  Your responsivity and engagement with the community for feedback and testing are also great to see.

I'd like to report very good results in a bit of an unusual use case... I'm running Guayadeque 0.2.6(dev build 1070) which I installed from the PPA, but executing it from a different box via SSH forwarding.  The app and my media (~50k tracks) are on a 10.04 box that I use as a media server, and I'm running Guayadeque's GUI remotely on a 9.10 desktop.  Media playback of course occurs on the server, as desired for my situation.  Performance is excellent and seems glitch free so far, including NotifyOSD integration and dock icon, and network utilization is surprisingly low, even when seeking within songs.  Network load is even acceptable (most surprisingly) when scanning the library... and these boxes are connected through a 100mbit switch, not GigE.

Well done so far, overall!  I'm looking forward to seeing what comes next.  Is there a roadmap online for the project in terms of features to be implemented?

Also, how can the community contribute financially if we have an interest in doing so?  [EDIT - Nevermind... I found it!]

Thanks for your hard work!

Best regards,

Jason Porter
Roanoke, Virginia (USA)

----------


## JPorter

Quick question...

As Guayadeque scans the library, it seems to proactively use the parent folder name as the "album" title on tracks that do not have an Album tag present.  This is great for tracks that are organized that way, but I also have a large "singles" section organized alphabetically.  

Is there a way to control this behavior?  I currently have a ton of tracks showing up (and reporting to last.fm) in the form of Artist/"a-c"/Trackname, rather than Artist/Unknown/Trackname as expected.  

It seems to get this right for Artist names, preserving unknown rather than using "Singles".


Thanks in advance for your help!

----------


## JPorter

I added Guayadeque to the list of native-support players on the Last.fm wikipedia page.  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Last.fm

Someone with some Wiki skills needs to craft a good Wikipedia entry for Guayadeque.  Banshee, Exaile, Amarok and etc have well-organized entries, Guayadeque should also.

----------


## tropicalfish

Is there a way to increase the refresh rate of the VU meters, so that they're smoother?
Also, is it possible to select between track/album ReplayGain, and also to analyze the tracks to create ReplayGain data?

----------


## anonbeat

> I just want to chime in here and say that this is a really fantastic project.  Great work so far, and excellent pace of development.  Your responsivity and engagement with the community for feedback and testing are also great to see.
> 
> I'd like to report very good results in a bit of an unusual use case... I'm running Guayadeque 0.2.6(dev build 1070) which I installed from the PPA, but executing it from a different box via SSH forwarding.  The app and my media (~50k tracks) are on a 10.04 box that I use as a media server, and I'm running Guayadeque's GUI remotely on a 9.10 desktop.  Media playback of course occurs on the server, as desired for my situation.  Performance is excellent and seems glitch free so far, including NotifyOSD integration and dock icon, and network utilization is surprisingly low, even when seeking within songs.  Network load is even acceptable (most surprisingly) when scanning the library... and these boxes are connected through a 100mbit switch, not GigE.
> 
> Well done so far, overall!  I'm looking forward to seeing what comes next.  Is there a roadmap online for the project in terms of features to be implemented?
> 
> Also, how can the community contribute financially if we have an interest in doing so?  [EDIT - Nevermind... I found it!]
> 
> Thanks for your hard work!
> ...


Thank you very much for your feedback and working report.

At this moment there is not roadmap. I just want to finish testing this release where all the planned features are already implemented and just fixing existing bugs and adding tiny features.

Thank you for your help

----------


## anonbeat

> Quick question...
> 
> As Guayadeque scans the library, it seems to proactively use the parent folder name as the "album" title on tracks that do not have an Album tag present.  This is great for tracks that are organized that way, but I also have a large "singles" section organized alphabetically.  
> 
> Is there a way to control this behavior?  I currently have a ton of tracks showing up (and reporting to last.fm) in the form of Artist/"a-c"/Trackname, rather than Artist/Unknown/Trackname as expected.  
> 
> It seems to get this right for Artist names, preserving unknown rather than using "Singles".
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help!


This is something I wanted to do. Make this configurable so you can choose if you want to get the fields filled or not.
The genre and artist fields are filled with 'Unknown'. The title field is filled with the file name and the album name is filled with the folder name.
I hope I can do it soon.

Thanks for your help

----------


## anonbeat

> I added Guayadeque to the list of native-support players on the Last.fm wikipedia page.  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Last.fm


Thanks for that. 




> Someone with some Wiki skills needs to craft a good Wikipedia entry for Guayadeque.  Banshee, Exaile, Amarok and etc have well-organized entries, Guayadeque should also.


Im sure some of us can do it perfectly.

----------


## anonbeat

> Is there a way to increase the refresh rate of the VU meters, so that they're smoother?
> Also, is it possible to select between track/album ReplayGain, and also to analyze the tracks to create ReplayGain data?


Right now there is no option to change the vumeters rate. Its at quite low rate (5/sec) to avoid overloading the CPU for this. Not everybody have a quad core CPU but maybe I can set a configuration option where you can increase it.

About the ReplayGain functionality will be added hopefully for the next release.

Thanks for the help testing the program.

EDIT: Increased the vumeters rate to 10/sec and also try to get more in sync with the output audio in svn revision 1081. Please test it.

----------


## Pifilatakanemu

Hey anonbeat,
could you please shortly describe your preferences for the next steps of Guayadeque?

----------


## anonbeat

> Hey anonbeat,
> could you please shortly describe your preferences for the next steps of Guayadeque?


You mean what are the next planed features ?

I would love to add :

AlbumArtist tag
Track Editor enhancement
Radio Tab enhancement
Last.fm Tab enhancements
Saving window size + pos with Layouts
Shortcuts keys
Album Art from embedded images
Big Cover window
ReplayGain writing
Jamendo
Ipod
Cue Support
Magnatune
...

There is still a long way to go

----------


## tango_ninja

> This should be already fixed in svn but the ppa is not updated to latest revision. I will update the ppa asap.
> 
> Thanks for your help


thanks very much for your help & support.  I updated again and the songs seem to be progressing without any incident!

----------


## ivanovnegro

> You mean what are the next planed features ?
> 
> I would love to add :
> 
> AlbumArtist tag
> Track Editor enhancement
> Radio Tab enhancement
> Last.fm Tab enhancements
> Saving window size + pos with Layouts
> ...


Oh my god, that sounds great! Keep the work.  :Razz:

----------


## tango_ninja

> Oh my god, that sounds great! Keep the work.


Esp the shortcut keys  :Smile:

----------


## Linye

Guayadeque anda por el camino de la victoria.

----------


## mr_hangman

I just got another issue. There are two behaviors that I think are caused by the same problem. However, they are somewhat different so I'll post both of them.

Case 1: the last song in now playing is played twice
Precondition: There are 2 songs in now playing (I'll call them song A and song B).
To reproduce:
1. start playing song A.
2. when song A is about to end (~2 sec from the end) and the transition has begun to song B, click stop. (Note that, when you click stop, song A is shown in the media control panel whereas song B is highlighted in now playing)
3. click play and listen to song B till the endBehavior: When song B ends, it will be played again for the second time.


Case 2: two songs are played simultaneously
Precondition: There are 3 songs in now playing (A,B,C).
To reproduce: (1)-(3) just like in case 1.
Behavior: When song B ends, song C starts and at the same time song B is repeated. At this point, pressing stop button will stop song C but not song B.


P.S. I'm really excited about the improvement of the Last.fm tab  :Smile: .

----------


## anonbeat

> I just got another issue. There are two behaviors that I think are caused by the same problem. However, they are somewhat different so I'll post both of them.
> 
> Case 1: the last song in now playing is played twice
> Precondition: There are 2 songs in now playing (I'll call them song A and song B).
> To reproduce:
> 1. start playing song A.
> 2. when song A is about to end (~2 sec from the end) and the transition has begun to song B, click stop. (Note that, when you click stop, song A is shown in the media control panel whereas song B is highlighted in now playing)
> 3. click play and listen to song B till the endBehavior: When song B ends, it will be played again for the second time.
> 
> ...


Pease can you check if the latest revision 1082 fixes this issues ?

Thanks for your help

----------


## anonbeat

[OffTopic]

If anyone can help with this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1506758 let me know.

[/OffTopic]

Thank you very much

----------


## mr_hangman

> Pease can you check if the latest revision 1082 fixes this issues ?
> 
> Thanks for your help


Thank you very much. Revision 1082 fixes the problem.

----------


## anonbeat

> Thank you very much. Revision 1082 fixes the problem.


Great!

Thank you very much for your bug report.

----------


## eltama

> I added Guayadeque to the list of native-support players on the Last.fm wikipedia page.  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Last.fm
> 
> Someone with some Wiki skills needs to craft a good Wikipedia entry for Guayadeque.  Banshee, Exaile, Amarok and etc have well-organized entries, Guayadeque should also.


I was thinking of this last week, unfortunately, I don't have the time now. Besides it's own page, it should be included in

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of...audio_software
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Compari...layer_software
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Media_p...on_software%29

----------


## soravis

Hi!

I'm a quite new user of Guayadeque, and it seems to be a fantastic music player, but...
I have more than a few audio files with special characters in the file name. Mostly characters with single or double accents, like űúőüöó, etc... And Guayadeque won't insert these files in the library. I've tried to look for some global fix, but without any success, and I know it was an issue here as well (I've found related posts in this thread, but not the answer  :Smile:  )

my locale output:


```
LANG=en_US.utf8
LANGUAGE=en_US.ISO-8859-2
LC_CTYPE="en_US.ISO-8859-2"
LC_NUMERIC="en_US.ISO-8859-2"
LC_TIME="en_US.ISO-8859-2"
LC_COLLATE="en_US.ISO-8859-2"
LC_MONETARY="en_US.ISO-8859-2"
LC_MESSAGES="en_US.ISO-8859-2"
LC_PAPER="en_US.ISO-8859-2"
LC_NAME="en_US.ISO-8859-2"
LC_ADDRESS="en_US.ISO-8859-2"
LC_TELEPHONE="en_US.ISO-8859-2"
LC_MEASUREMENT="en_US.ISO-8859-2"
LC_IDENTIFICATION="en_US.ISO-8859-2"
LC_ALL=en_US.ISO-8859-2
```

but I've also tried: 

```
export LANG=en_US.ISO-8859-2; guayadeque
```

I'm using guayadeque_0.2.5~lucid-1_i386.deb package from sourceforge.

I've tried several music players in the past few weeks, and had similar issues with a few of them, but not with rhythmbox. All file browsing application works well too.
I hope it can be solved..
Thanks in advance, and thanks for guayadeque!  :Smile: 

Soravis

----------


## GSF1200S

> Please tell me what is the command you are using.
> 
> Thanks for your help


Man, im sorry- I totally missed this post. I usually use:


```
appname --help
```

or


```
man appname
```

to get command information on the program. When I run --help, guayadeque just opens and gives me no command output. I must have missed the commands in documentation- Ill grab the source package and read all the docs I can find  :Smile: 

I suppose a future request would be to have:


```
guayadeque --help
```

return a list of the commands available to control the player.



```
[poeticrpm@geekdom ~]$ guayadeque --help
05:15:47 PM: Initialized locale ( en_US )
05:15:47 PM: Library Db Version 13
05:15:47 PM: Library Paths: 
05:15:47 PM: /home/poeticrpm/Music/
05:15:47 PM: 000007FB
05:15:47 PM: Loading --help
05:15:47 PM: Error: File doesnt exist '--help'
```

This of course only shows you dont have a --help feature, which is fine  :Smile:  You have been rapidly improving many things, and for many this is not that big of a deal.

----------


## anonbeat

> Man, im sorry- I totally missed this post. I usually use:
> 
> 
> ```
> appname --help
> ```
> 
> or
> 
> ...


Search in this thread the word 'dbus-send' for the way to control guayadeque from command line.

Thanks for your help testing

----------


## anonbeat

> Hi!
> 
> I'm a quite new user of Guayadeque, and it seems to be a fantastic music player, but...
> I have more than a few audio files with special characters in the file name. Mostly characters with single or double accents, like űúőüöó, etc... And Guayadeque won't insert these files in the library. I've tried to look for some global fix, but without any success, and I know it was an issue here as well (I've found related posts in this thread, but not the answer  )
> 
> my locale output:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Can you send me one of the file with the non standard character to anonbeat at gmail dot com ?

Thanks for your help

----------


## GSF1200S

> Search in this thread the workd 'dbus-send' for the way to control guayadeque from command line.
> 
> Thanks for your help testing


 :Brick wall: 

Sorry I missed that- works perfectly. I will pass along any bugs/ideas, but that seals the deal. Definitely my media player for the netbook now  :Smile: 

Im going to look into porting the conky scripts to Guayadeque if I can.. Im not too familiar with the whole layout but im learning to program, so hopefully..

----------


## soravis

> Can you send me one of the file with the non standard character to anonbeat at gmail dot com ?
> 
> Thanks for your help


I've sent the file.
Thanks!

Soravis

----------


## chronaden

I am sorry if this question has already been answered.

   How exactly do I create a static playlist from an smb share?

Im not looking to import an existing playlist-file, just to create new ones from scratch. I can't find a import files/folder button and i can't drag and drop.


Thanks.

----------


## camaron1

> I am sorry if this question has already been answered.
> 
>    There is an option to stop the playing of random songs after a playlist  is done with all its tracks.
>  Is there a way to disable this in the Library aswell, can't find it  anywhere.
> 
> 
>    Thanks


The button to the right of the equalizer turns this feature on and off

----------


## anonbeat

> I am sorry if this question has already been answered.
> 
>    How exactly do I create a static playlist from an smb share?
> 
> Im not looking to import an existing playlist-file, just to create new ones from scratch. I can't find a import files/folder button and i can't drag and drop.
> 
> 
> Thanks.


Drag and drop the files to the player now playing list and once theya re there you can right click and select *Save to Playlist*

Also from the guayadeque file browser you can right click over the folder containing all the files or over the file selection you want and select *Save to playlist*

Thanks for your help testing

----------


## chronaden

> Drag and drop the files to the player now playing list and once theya re there you can right click and select *Save to Playlist*
> 
> Also from the guayadeque file browser you can right click over the folder containing all the files or over the file selection you want and select *Save to playlist*
> 
> Thanks for your help testing


I can mark and add to playlist like you say, but when I go to the "Playlists" tab, and click the playlist i created, it says "0 Tracks", no loading or nothing, and if i doubleclick it, it crashed the entire program, and after a few minutes if i haven't killed it manually, it actually ends up crashing my entire Ubuntu session.  :Surprised: 

I don't know if its because I add from an SMB share, I mean, it shouldn't really, because the library works fine.

----------


## mc4man

Noticed Guayadeque was recently added to maverick (10.10) - unfortunately seems to suffer from client-side-decorations issues and fails to open.

As a temp workaround here using a different default launch command.

In ~/bin a file named guayadequex


```
#!/bin/bash
export  XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS=1
guayadeque
```

Then alacarte - properties of Guayadeque Music Player - command of 
guayadequex

----------


## Hreinsi

Screenshot icelandic translation

----------


## Kep

Hi there,

First thing, thanks for this program anonbeat; it rocks!  :Guitar: 

I want to know how to get the pretty black gui which I have seen some screenshots of, but the default install is white.

Sorry if this has been asked before, but there are, like 331 pages on this thread...

Kep

----------


## 50uth3rn

hi, loving this music player. its what the old amarok should have been. just a couple of questions, since installing it the volume icon in the toolbar in the notification area bit doesnt do anything, it has a pic of a speaker with --- next to it where the volume level used to be. also the multimedia buttons to control and mute the volume dont work, this is somewhat annoying but i am glad that the play/pause/stop/fwd/rwd do work. secondly is there anyway to change the background colour like he poster above asks? i saw a screenshot of it in black and it looks awesome.much appreciated. cheers.

----------


## Pumeluk2

Hello,

first I want to say thanks too. I've found this great piece of software a few days ago and now it is my favorite player. Everything works as it should, not like the others where mostly worked as it should and the for me important things didn't do what they should do.

Please go on with your great work  :Wink: 

But I have one stupid question: How can I stop this automatic adding of songs to the playlist? I disabled already "Play random title if plyalist is empty" in the "play-settings", but this has no affect - or not that one that I think it should have.

And sorry for my bad english, but I guess if I write in german I will get no answer  :Very Happy: 

Greetings,
Uwe

----------


## wishingstar

50uth3rn, Are you looking for a way to change the entire thing to dark (including the song lists, filtering columns)? or just the basic player, lastfm tab and album browser. If it's the latter that you're looking for, just change to a dark ubuntu theme such as SmartRadiance (currently my favorite dark theme) and G-que should follow the colors upon restart.

----------


## wishingstar

> Hello,
> 
> first I want to say thanks too. I've found this great piece of software a few days ago and now it is my favorite player. Everything works as it should, not like the others where mostly worked as it should and the for me important things didn't do what they should do.
> 
> Please go on with your great work 
> 
> But I have one stupid question: How can I stop this automatic adding of songs to the playlist? I disabled already "Play random title if plyalist is empty" in the "play-settings", but this has no affect - or not that one that I think it should have.
> 
> And sorry for my bad english, but I guess if I write in german I will get no answer 
> ...


You just need to disable the smart mode (the icon with the lamp in the main player)

----------


## 50uth3rn

> 50uth3rn, Are you looking for a way to change the entire thing to dark (including the song lists, filtering columns)? or just the basic player, lastfm tab and album browser. If it's the latter that you're looking for, just change to a dark ubuntu theme such as SmartRadiance (currently my favorite dark theme) and G-que should follow the colors upon restart.


hey. i couldnt find that theme only radiance and i aint too keen on it. currently using ambience and i quite like it would just like it more like this http://sourceforge.net/project/scree...83&ssid=122402

any thoughts on the volume issue?
cheers

----------


## wishingstar

Actually what i have is a lot different from that screenshot, i think  it's more subtle to the eye (some contrast instead of an all-black look.
As for the audio, which version are you using? i recommend that you first update to the latest SVN version and see if the problem persists, Anonbeat is doing such an amazing job with the player and the development is really fast (sometimes i get 3 or more svn updates with bug fixes in one day!)

----------


## pickarooney

I think this was asked earlier in the thread but I couldn't find it again...

I've deleted a load of .m3u and .pls files from my hard drive but they're still all showing up under the static playlists folder. How can I get rid of them forever?

----------


## rotwang888

> I think this was asked earlier in the thread but I couldn't find it again...
> 
> I've deleted a load of .m3u and .pls files from my hard drive but they're still all showing up under the static playlists folder. How can I get rid of them forever?


 You have to delete them all one by one.  At least that's what I did.  I don't think there's a way to select more than one at a time.

EDIT- Also, please go vote for my playlist idea (ideas?  I don't remember.) on ideatorrent.  The idea is to be able to export all static playlists at once to a set directory, and be able to import all playlists from a single directory so that you don't pull in dozens or hundreds of .m3u files you might have scattered through your library.

----------


## anonbeat

> Hello,
> 
> first I want to say thanks too. I've found this great piece of software a few days ago and now it is my favorite player. Everything works as it should, not like the others where mostly worked as it should and the for me important things didn't do what they should do.
> 
> Please go on with your great work 
> 
> But I have one stupid question: How can I stop this automatic adding of songs to the playlist? I disabled already "Play random title if plyalist is empty" in the "play-settings", but this has no affect - or not that one that I think it should have.
> 
> And sorry for my bad english, but I guess if I write in german I will get no answer 
> ...


There are two things here. One is Adding tracks when playlist is empty which you disabled from preferences and the other is the Smart play mode which is disabled in the lamp icon at the left of the eq button in the player controls. This option let the player to add tracks related to the one you are listenning right now.
Once you have disabled this two options you will not get tracks loaded.

Thanks for your help testing

----------


## anonbeat

> I think this was asked earlier in the thread but I couldn't find it again...
> 
> I've deleted a load of .m3u and .pls files from my hard drive but they're still all showing up under the static playlists folder. How can I get rid of them forever?


Actually there is not an option to delete all playlist at once or selecting more than one. You can prevent the playlist to be added when doing a library scan. From the preferences Library options.

----------


## anonbeat

> Hi!
> 
> I'm a quite new user of Guayadeque, and it seems to be a fantastic music player, but...
> I have more than a few audio files with special characters in the file name. Mostly characters with single or double accents, like űő, etc... And Guayadeque won't insert these files in the library. I've tried to look for some global fix, but without any success, and I know it was an issue here as well (I've found related posts in this thread, but not the answer  )
> 
> my locale output:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...





> I've sent the file.
> Thanks!
> 
> Soravis


I just send a reply with the result. In my system I use locale es_ES.UTF-8 and the track was added correctly to the library and I can play it with no problem even when I see the name with '?' in nautilus.
See the attached image

Thanks for your help testing the program

----------


## anonbeat

> I can mark and add to playlist like you say, but when I go to the "Playlists" tab, and click the playlist i created, it says "0 Tracks", no loading or nothing, and if i doubleclick it, it crashed the entire program, and after a few minutes if i haven't killed it manually, it actually ends up crashing my entire Ubuntu session. 
> 
> I don't know if its because I add from an SMB share, I mean, it shouldn't really, because the library works fine.


The crash problem have been fixed in the current svn version some time ago. Are you using the latest svn? if no at least please use the ppa svn version. 

You are right the playlists only allow to be added tracks existing in the library. Sorry I forgot this.

Thank you very much for your help

----------


## anonbeat

> Screenshot icelandic translation


Looks great. 

Thanks for the translation

----------


## anonbeat

> hi, loving this music player. its what the old amarok should have been. just a couple of questions, since installing it the volume icon in the toolbar in the notification area bit doesnt do anything, it has a pic of a speaker with --- next to it where the volume level used to be. also the multimedia buttons to control and mute the volume dont work, this is somewhat annoying but i am glad that the play/pause/stop/fwd/rwd do work. secondly is there anyway to change the background colour like he poster above asks? i saw a screenshot of it in black and it looks awesome.much appreciated. cheers.


Im not understanding the volume icon problem. Please can you explaing it more ?

The mute and volume controls dont work because they are trapped by the system and not received by the program. Its used by the system to control the sound card volume.

Thanks for your help testing

----------


## anonbeat

> Hi there,
> 
> First thing, thanks for this program anonbeat; it rocks! 
> 
> I want to know how to get the pretty black gui which I have seen some screenshots of, but the default install is white.
> 
> Sorry if this has been asked before, but there are, like 331 pages on this thread...
> 
> Kep





> hi, loving this music player. its what the old amarok should have been. just a couple of questions, since installing it the volume icon in the toolbar in the notification area bit doesnt do anything, it has a pic of a speaker with --- next to it where the volume level used to be. also the multimedia buttons to control and mute the volume dont work, this is somewhat annoying but i am glad that the play/pause/stop/fwd/rwd do work. secondly is there anyway to change the background colour like he poster above asks? i saw a screenshot of it in black and it looks awesome.much appreciated. cheers.


Found a thread explaining how to load an application using a specific theme. See it here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=688098

Thanks for your help

----------


## anonbeat

> hey. i couldnt find that theme only radiance and i aint too keen on it. currently using ambience and i quite like it would just like it more like this http://sourceforge.net/project/scree...83&ssid=122402
> 
> any thoughts on the volume issue?
> cheers


The theme from the screenshot is called *Overglossed* and I found it reading this article http://www.catswhocode.com/blog/20-b...ome-and-ubuntu

Thanks for your help

----------


## monojp

Hi,

I noticed, that both last.fm and libre.fm dont scrobble right and ONLY show my currently playing tracks with (r1085). But I also noticed that you made changes to the last.fm stuff. However, I wanted to point that out, no matter if it's a bug or something that happened temporary till the last.fm work is done

----------


## Pumeluk2

> There are two things here. One is Adding tracks when playlist is empty which you disabled from preferences and the other is the Smart play mode which is disabled in the lamp icon at the left of the eq button in the player controls. This option let the player to add tracks related to the one you are listenning right now.
> Once you have disabled this two options you will not get tracks loaded.
> 
> Thanks for your help testing


 :Brick wall: 

If I would be able to read,I should have seen this without asking. It is explained with the hover text. Thanks for your help and also thanks to wishingstar.

I will not be able help to help you coding, but if there is a possibility to help with translation to german, please let me know  :Wink:

----------


## wishingstar

I am thinking of trying out G-que on a Suse installation, would i have to use to 0.2.5 rpm or can i use the svn version? if it is possible to use the svn version, could someone please point me to the method of doing that.

Thanks

----------


## anonbeat

> Hi,
> 
> I noticed, that both last.fm and libre.fm dont scrobble right and ONLY show my currently playing tracks with (r1085). But I also noticed that you made changes to the last.fm stuff. However, I wanted to point that out, no matter if it's a bug or something that happened temporary till the last.fm work is done


I have fixed it. I was trying to implement the love track but I need to reimplement the whole last.fm as now its not allowed to do it with the current authentication protocol.

Thanks for the bug report.

----------


## chronaden

> The crash problem have been fixed in the current svn version some time ago. Are you using the latest svn? if no at least please use the ppa svn version. 
> 
> You are right the playlists only allow to be added tracks existing in the library. Sorry I forgot this.
> 
> Thank you very much for your help



Is this something thats gonna get fixed in a future version or?  :Smile: , I just like to use library for my correct named and sorted music, and the playlists for everything else.
And i use svn 0.2.5 btw.

PS. Two things im kinda missing:
1) A "Select all" in the Now Playing list, to make it easier to create playlists etc.
2) Different sorting modes for playlists, like "By title", "By filename" and "By path and filename"

----------


## anonbeat

> Is this something thats gonna get fixed in a future version or? , I just like to use library for my correct named and sorted music, and the playlists for everything else.
> And i use svn 0.2.5 btw.
> 
> PS. Two things im kinda missing:
> 1) A "Select all" in the Now Playing list, to make it easier to create playlists etc.
> 2) Different sorting modes for playlists, like "By title", "By filename" and "By path and filename"


About the crash its already fixed. If you mean make a playlist with non library tracks Im not sure if that makes sense. I suggest you to consider using the program a litle more learning all features it gives like the lables, dynamic playlists, Playlist allow/deny filter, etc and start using it as gives better flexibility that static playlists.

About the missings:
1) Ctrl-A to select all items in any list box
2) Can you describe better the idea and put it in the idea torrent so other can vote it ?

Thanks for your help

----------


## chronaden

> About the crash its already fixed. If you mean make a playlist with non library tracks Im not sure if that makes sense. I suggest you to consider using the program a litle more learning all features it gives like the lables, dynamic playlists, Playlist allow/deny filter, etc and start using it as gives better flexibility that static playlists.
> 
> About the missings:
> 1) Ctrl-A to select all items in any list box
> 2) Can you describe better the idea and put it in the idea torrent so other can vote it ?
> 
> Thanks for your help


Will do  :Smile: 

And thanks for the good support and for a great product!

----------


## rotwang888

> I am thinking of trying out G-que on a Suse installation, would i have to use to 0.2.5 rpm or can i use the svn version? if it is possible to use the svn version, could someone please point me to the method of doing that.
> 
> Thanks


 The method for svn should be the same as in Ubuntu.  I use it on Fedora, and I never even realized there was an rpm.  You'll have to install the dependencies yourself though the packages won't have exactly the same names as the Ubuntu ones.

----------


## Aleuck

I installed and it worked for a bit then it self-terminated and I got the following error when trying to execute again:



```
Error: guDbLibrary::ExecuteQuery exception 'SELECT song_id, song_name, song_genreid, song_artistid, song_albumid, song_length, song_number, song_pathid, song_filename, song_year, song_bitrate, song_rating, song_playcount, song_lastplay, song_addedtime, song_filesize, song_composerid, song_comment, song_disk FROM songs  ORDER BY song_composer COLLATE NOCASE'
1: SQLITE_ERROR[1]: no such column: song_composer
Segmentation fault
```

 :Sad: 

And while it was still working, the music' progress bar wasn't moving for mp3 files, but it worked with m4a.

----------


## mr_hangman

There is one weird behavior with ape tracks. They start playing from 0:10 and when I click stop, the UI stops but the sound keeps on playing for another 10 sec and then stops.

I tried with all of the ape tracks I have and got the same result.

----------


## mr_hangman

Another issue in revision 1087. I get segmentation fault during crossfading of *every* track.
Here is the backtrace.



```
(gdb) bt
#0  0x00e90774 in vfwprintf () from /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6
#1  0x00f22857 in __vswprintf_chk () from /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6
#2  0x001ee6e9 in wxVsnprintf(wchar_t*, unsigned int, wchar_t const*, char*) ()
   from /usr/lib/libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0
#3  0x001d2446 in wxString::PrintfV(wchar_t const*, char*) ()
   from /usr/lib/libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0
#4  0x001d257a in wxString::FormatV(wchar_t const*, char*) ()
   from /usr/lib/libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0
#5  0x001bbb8f in wxVLogMessage(wchar_t const*, char*) ()
   from /usr/lib/libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0
#6  0x001bbc04 in wxLogMessage(wchar_t const*, ...) ()
   from /usr/lib/libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0
#7  0x080c38df in guAudioScrobbleSender::SubmitPlayedSongs (this=0x8e15d68, 
    PlayedSongs=...) at /home/tian/guayadeque/src/AudioScrobble.cpp:223
#8  0x080c3e62 in guAudioScrobble::SubmitPlayedSongs (this=0x8e14bb8, 
    playedtracks=...) at /home/tian/guayadeque/src/AudioScrobble.cpp:426
#9  0x080c3fe7 in guASPlayedThread::Entry (this=0x86a7dd0)
    at /home/tian/guayadeque/src/AudioScrobble.cpp:656
#10 0x00211a98 in wxThreadInternal::PthreadStart(wxThread*) ()
   from /usr/lib/libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0
#11 0x00211afd in wxPthreadStart () from /usr/lib/libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0
#12 0x00cf096e in start_thread () from /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libpthread.so.0
#13 0x00f0ca4e in clone () from /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6
```

----------


## anonbeat

> Another issue in revision 1087. I get segmentation fault during crossfading of *every* track.
> Here is the backtrace.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> (gdb) bt
> #0  0x00e90774 in vfwprintf () from /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6
> #1  0x00f22857 in __vswprintf_chk () from /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6
> ...


Can you update to latest svn and try again?

Thanks for your help

----------


## aeronutt

I book marked this thread about a month ago, then forgot about. Came across it again today.  Installed G-que, pointed it to my music directory, and poof.

Good job. I like it so far.

----------


## mr_hangman

> Can you update to latest svn and try again?
> 
> Thanks for your help


WOW! Thank you. Revision 1088 fixes the problem.
I wasn't expecting a fix during late night. I thought I would have no music for bedtime.
Thanks a lot!

----------


## mb_3000

quick question. is anybody getting "full" gapless playback with the player? for mp3 files that is. I know gapless works perfectly for FLAC.
I still get this very short gap between songs, almost unnoticeable, but is still there. I want to know if is there is something wrong with my system/config or is just the way the player works. 
thanks

----------


## rotwang888

I'm having the problem again of the playback stopping when the playlist reaches a track that has been deleted.  I know this was fixed before, but I've noticed it on the last couple versions.  I'm now running 1088.  The terminal output I get is-


```
05:59:48 PM: Error: ee: Failed load of file 'file:///home/craig/Music/Podcasts/This American Life/203.mp3'
05:59:48 PM: not playing
05:59:48 PM: not playing
[Thread 0x7fffbebfc710 (LWP 14088) exited]
[Thread 0x7fffc8dfa710 (LWP 14089) exited]
[Thread 0x7fffc97fb710 (LWP 23812) exited]
05:59:49 PM: not playing
05:59:49 PM: not playing
05:59:49 PM: not playing
05:59:49 PM: not playing
05:59:49 PM: not playing
05:59:50 PM: not playing
05:59:50 PM: not playing
05:59:50 PM: OnNextTrackButtonClick Cur: 4    0
05:59:50 PM: not playing
[Thread 0x7fffd9bcc710 (LWP 9801) exited]
05:59:50 PM: OnMediaState: 2 1276447154 0
05:59:50 PM: StatusChanged( 2, 0, 0, 0 )
05:59:51 PM: OnNextTrackButtonClick Cur: 4    0
[Thread 0x7fffcbfff710 (LWP 9803) exited]
[Thread 0x7fffcb5fe710 (LWP 9804) exited]
[Thread 0x7fffd91cb710 (LWP 9802) exited]
05:59:51 PM: OnNextTrackButtonClick Cur: 4    0
06:00:01 PM: OnNextTrackButtonClick Cur: 4    0
06:00:07 PM: OnNextTrackButtonClick Cur: 4    0
```

----------


## rotwang888

> quick question. is anybody getting "full" gapless playback with the player? for mp3 files that is. I know gapless works perfectly for FLAC.
> I still get this very short gap between songs, almost unnoticeable, but is still there. I want to know if is there is something wrong with my system/config or is just the way the player works. 
> thanks


It's not just you, but I don't think it has anything to do with the player either.  I don't remember all the details, but many (most, I think) players don't play mp3s completely gaplessly.  It's a problem with the format itself and how the encoding process leaves a little buffer at the end of tracks (or something like that— I'm sure I'm getting the technical details wrong).  Hopefully somebody more informed will chime in with a solution, but I know the problem is widespread and it's certainly not just Guayadeque that suffers from it.  I never notice it because most stuff I care enough about to notice I have in flac.

----------


## anonbeat

> quick question. is anybody getting "full" gapless playback with the player? for mp3 files that is. I know gapless works perfectly for FLAC.
> I still get this very short gap between songs, almost unnoticeable, but is still there. I want to know if is there is something wrong with my system/config or is just the way the player works. 
> thanks


Read this information http://www.rockbox.org/wiki/GaplessHowTo

I have an mp3 album that plays gapless perfectly with no litle gap between tracks.

Thanks for your help

----------


## anonbeat

> I'm having the problem again of the playback stopping when the playlist reaches a track that has been deleted.  I know this was fixed before, but I've noticed it on the last couple versions.  I'm now running 1088.  The terminal output I get is-
> 
> 
> ```
> 05:59:48 PM: Error: ee: Failed load of file 'file:///home/craig/Music/Podcasts/This American Life/203.mp3'
> 05:59:48 PM: not playing
> 05:59:48 PM: not playing
> [Thread 0x7fffbebfc710 (LWP 14088) exited]
> [Thread 0x7fffc8dfa710 (LWP 14089) exited]
> ...


This should be fixed now in svn revision 1089

Thank you for your bug report

----------


## soravis

> I just send a reply with the result. In my system I use locale es_ES.UTF-8 and the track was added correctly to the library and I can play it with no problem even when I see the name with '?' in nautilus.
> See the attached image
> 
> Thanks for your help testing the program


Ok... I've switched my locale to en_US.UTF-8, but then my file names showed up incorrectly in the console.. or any app (of course). I made a copy of the album and renamed it with convmv to utf-8, imported it to guayadeque, and yes, it works.
Of course it works, when everything is utf-8. What I don't get however, that when my locale is iso-8859-2, and my files also, why can't guayadeque import them? Rhythmbox can do it.
Maybe database charset/collation settings?...

Oh.. and one more thing: even when the import is successful, the double accented characters are not showing correctly (with double accents, like "ű"), but with the latin1 equivalent (code 251, "u" with circumflex), like: . So, not quite perfect.  :Wink: 

edit: In Preferences -> Library: Paths, the filename shows correctly, with "ű".
I've also attached a screenshot.

Soravis

----------


## VastOne

In doing some kernel testing, I borked my system and had to start over.

Everything is working correctly with the exception of recording

I have the recording options set to go to /storage/staging in the preferences.  But no matter what I set or do, G-Que is trying to write to another directory.


```
10:37:09 AM: LastFM.DoRequest http://ws.audioscrobbler.com/2.0/?api_key=96a881180c49ba8ec586675172c3ef36&artist=Bee+Gees&method=artist.getinfo

10:37:09 AM: LastFM.DoRequest http://ws.audioscrobbler.com/2.0/?api_key=96a881180c49ba8ec586675172c3ef36&artist=Bee+Gees&method=artist.gettopalbums

10:37:09 AM: LastFM.DoRequest http://ws.audioscrobbler.com/2.0/?api_key=96a881180c49ba8ec586675172c3ef36&artist=Bee+Gees&method=track.getsimilar&track=Jive+Talkin'

10:37:09 AM: The file dont exists /home/vastone/.guayadeque/lyrics/Bee Gees/Jive Talkin'.lyric
10:37:10 AM: LastFM.DoRequest http://ws.audioscrobbler.com/2.0/?api_key=96a881180c49ba8ec586675172c3ef36&artist=Bee+Gees&method=artist.getsimilar

10:37:10 AM: OnMediaPosition... 1063 - 0   1276508228 0
10:37:11 AM: LastFM.DoRequest http://ws.audioscrobbler.com/2.0/?api_key=96a881180c49ba8ec586675172c3ef36&artist=Bee+Gees&method=artist.getEvents

10:37:11 AM: OnMediaPosition... 2089 - 0   1276508228 0
10:37:11 AM: Error: Directory '/media/storage' couldn't be created (error 13: Permission denied)
10:37:11 AM: Couldn't find stream for error 'Could not open file "/media/storage/Music Temp/AOL Super '70s/Bee Gees - Jive Talkin'.mp3" for writing.'
10:37:11 AM: OnMediaError: 0
10:37:11 AM: Error restoring the gstreamer status.
10:37:11 AM: Couldn't find stream for error 'Could not open file "/media/storage/Music Temp/AOL Super '70s/Bee Gees - Jive Talkin'.mp3" for writing.'
```

Even though the Music Temp directory is there, I get these messages and recording does not work.

Edit - I solved this by editing guayadeque.conf and changing the path to the correct path.

I am surprised that when you save your preferences that this area is not updated.  Other areas of the conf updated fine, but this did not.

----------


## anonbeat

> In doing some kernel testing, I borked my system and had to start over.
> 
> Everything is working correctly with the exception of recording
> 
> I have the recording options set to go to /storage/staging in the preferences.  But no matter what I set or do, G-Que is trying to write to another directory.
> 
> 
> ```
> 10:37:09 AM: LastFM.DoRequest http://ws.audioscrobbler.com/2.0/?api_key=96a881180c49ba8ec586675172c3ef36&artist=Bee+Gees&method=artist.getinfo
> ...


Thanks. I will take a look at this issue asap.

THank you for your bug report

----------


## anonbeat

> Ok... I've switched my locale to en_US.UTF-8, but then my file names showed up incorrectly in the console.. or any app (of course). I made a copy of the album and renamed it with convmv to utf-8, imported it to guayadeque, and yes, it works.
> Of course it works, when everything is utf-8. What I don't get however, that when my locale is iso-8859-2, and my files also, why can't guayadeque import them? Rhythmbox can do it.
> Maybe database charset/collation settings?...
> 
> Oh.. and one more thing: even when the import is successful, the double accented characters are not showing correctly (with double accents, like "ű"), but with the latin1 equivalent (code 251, "u" with circumflex), like: . So, not quite perfect. 
> 
> edit: In Preferences -> Library: Paths, the filename shows correctly, with "ű".
> I've also attached a screenshot.
> 
> Soravis


For the screenshot I se that you are using the version 0.2.5 ? Can you update to svn from ppa or from svn source code and try ?

Thanks for your help

----------


## ivanovnegro

I have an issue, Im on the latest revision 1089. I noticed that when I add covers to the albums played in the current playlist guayadeque react a bit slow and sometimes the actual played song goes for few seconds back while adding the covers to the whole disc and becomes grey or is playing but without moving the bar or not reacting like 5 seconds but without crashing. It happened to mp3 files, with other files I didnt test it yet. Anybody noticed that, too? 
It happened already in earlier revisions but now I have the impression its worse.

----------


## anonbeat

> I have an issue, Im on the latest revision 1089. I noticed that when I add covers to the albums played in the current playlist guayadeque react a bit slow and sometimes the actual played song goes for few seconds back while adding the covers to the whole disc and becomes grey or is playing but without moving the bar or not reacting like 5 seconds but without crashing. It happened to mp3 files, with other files I didnt test it yet. Anybody noticed that, too? 
> It happened already in earlier revisions but now I have the impression its worse.


Only happens if you change the current playing track cover and saving as embeded image ?

Thanks for your help

----------


## ivanovnegro

> Only happens if you change the current playing track cover and saving as embeded image ?
> 
> Thanks for your help


Yes, I think so. I do it this way.

----------


## anonbeat

> Yes, I think so. I do it this way.


That can be because guayadeque modified the current playing track while it was read by gstreamer backend and its having problems to keep track of the current position as the file data changed offset.

Will see if can be avoided somehow. Maybe making this file changes once finished playing it.

Thanks for your help

----------


## Garthhh

Excellent work Juan, 

I've been fixing file for hours [days]
the ability to 
right click on an album, 
click on edit album songs
click on the number button

& have the un numbered songs automatically numbered
ahhh

Is ther a way to click all the buttons on th music brainz tab?

I was editing genres last night & changed 500 songs at once, without a crash :KDE Star: 
I've certainly been making it work hard., stuff that would bring Itunes to it's knees

the only thing missing is the ability to rearrange the directories from the player interface.  There is a certain safety net not being able to delete from the player

I have a few books on tape, which are usually across several cd's & the 1st track on each disc is #1, I'd like to be able to combine all the discs into one folder, instead of having sub folders for each disc, but I have not discovered a way to deal with the track numbers, short of using Rhythmbox to go through em one at a time.  
Would there be a way to allow the auto numbering widgit to start other than 1?
I could renumber, followed by rename/combine :KDE Star: 

Patiently waiting for music player support [Ipod] :Guitar: 
I'm gonna start labeling & creating playlists soon
Is there a way to export them to rhythmbox?

I do get the occasional freeze, a few minutes after restarting from a long pause [ I'm on 1083]

----------


## ivanovnegro

> That can be because guayadeque modified the current playing track while it was read by gstreamer backend and its having problems to keep track of the current position as the file data changed offset.
> 
> Will see if can be avoided somehow. Maybe making this file changes once finished playing it.
> 
> Thanks for your help


Ah with gstreamer, maybe. 
Thank you very much for your help.

----------


## anonbeat

> Excellent work Juan, 
> 
> I've been fixing file for hours [days]
> the ability to 
> right click on an album, 
> click on edit album songs
> click on the number button
> 
> & have the un numbered songs automatically numbered
> ahhh


Thanks for your help. Its great that you have been testing it so much  :Smile: 




> Is ther a way to click all the buttons on th music brainz tab?


Yes clicking in the copy button at the right of the search button. Just under the clear one. You should see my mini video tutorial editing tracks using musicbrainz. I posted a link a few days back.




> I was editing genres last night & changed 500 songs at once, without a crash
> I've certainly been making it work hard., stuff that would bring Itunes to it's knees


Great that it worked as you expected




> the only thing missing is the ability to rearrange the directories from the player interface.  There is a certain safety net not being able to delete from the player


You can use the feature Rename files from the file browser. It allow to move the audio files to the specified pattern using the actual track tags.
try it with caution.




> I have a few books on tape, which are usually across several cd's & the 1st track on each disc is #1, I'd like to be able to combine all the discs into one folder, instead of having sub folders for each disc, but I have not discovered a way to deal with the track numbers, short of using Rhythmbox to go through em one at a time.  
> Would there be a way to allow the auto numbering widgit to start other than 1?
> I could renumber, followed by rename/combine


You can use the feature I just mentioned and use '{d}{n} - {a} - {t}' for example and it will use the disk and track number.




> Patiently waiting for music player support [Ipod]


This is something that needs a litle more time as I want to add other things before that but surelly will come.




> I'm gonna start labeling & creating playlists soon
> Is there a way to export them to rhythmbox?


You can save the playlist as m3u, asx, xspf, etc Then just import it in Rhythmbox




> I do get the occasional freeze, a few minutes after restarting from a long pause [ I'm on 1083]


If you can please do a gstreamer log to try to catch the problem. To do it run guayadeque --gst-debug-level=3 --gst-debug-no-color &> out.log
and once you finish send me the out.log by email. It can be a big file.

Thank you very much for your help testing the program

----------


## rotwang888

> This should be fixed now in svn revision 1089
> 
> Thank you for your bug report


 I'm still having the problem, but in a slightly different way.  Now when I skip forward to a track in the playlist that's been deleted, the track after the deleted one will be highlighted and have the play arrow as expected, but the original track (before the deleted track in the playlist) will continue playing. After that pressing forward will advance to the next track as normal.  When I try to go backwards to a deleted track, the current track will keep playing and will never skip up the list to tracks before the deleted one.

----------


## Garthhh

> Thanks for your help. Its great that you have been testing it so much 
> 
> 
> Yes clicking in the copy button at the right of the search button. Just under the clear one. You should see my mini video tutorial editing tracks using musicbrainz. I posted a link a few days back.
> 
> I watched the video, goes too fast I had trouble following it, thanks for your patience
> 
> Great that it worked as you expected
> 
> ...


ff

----------


## anonbeat

> I'm still having the problem, but in a slightly different way.  Now when I skip forward to a track in the playlist that's been deleted, the track after the deleted one will be highlighted and have the play arrow as expected, but the original track (before the deleted track in the playlist) will continue playing. After that pressing forward will advance to the next track as normal.  When I try to go backwards to a deleted track, the current track will keep playing and will never skip up the list to tracks before the deleted one.


Can you try with revision 1091 ? I cant exactly reproduce your first problem. Now the track that gives error is removed from playlist so will not give more problems and allow to jump backward.

Thank you very much for your help

----------


## wishingstar

Hey guys,

Something weird happened today, i installed kde on my ubuntu machine to try it out (using the kubuntu-desktop package), when i logged into kde, all my gnome applications worked perfectly, but Guayadeque will not produce any sound, the song gets an arrow next to it in the playlist, but shows up as 0:00/0:00 and nothing plays (even though the song name appears in the notification area)

Does anyone know how to fix this, i really like kde, but i like G-que more, and if it won't work, i won't switch!

----------


## soravis

> For the screenshot I se that you are using the version 0.2.5 ? Can you update to svn from ppa or from svn source code and try ?
> 
> Thanks for your help


I've permanently switched my locale to utf8, and runned convmv on my whole home dir. At least now none of the players have charset problems.  :Smile: 

I compiled the latest svn (1091), and everything works fine. In fact, as it turned out, the circumflex u was due the id3 tag encoding, so not the player's fault.
All my songs (9707) imported successfully. Yay!  :Smile:  (Only libtag warnings showed up during the import.)

Suggestions (so far  :Capital Razz: ):
   On the lyrics tab, I can specify the backend ( web page) to use. I think it would be better, if the player iterated through the list. If no match found, then try the next, etc...
   Is there a way to use the NowPlaying screenlet with the player? (screenlet supports a Dbus backend)

Soravis

----------


## Aleuck

> I installed and it worked for a bit then it self-terminated and I got the following error when trying to execute again:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> Error: guDbLibrary::ExecuteQuery exception 'SELECT song_id, song_name, song_genreid, song_artistid, song_albumid, song_length, song_number, song_pathid, song_filename, song_year, song_bitrate, song_rating, song_playcount, song_lastplay, song_addedtime, song_filesize, song_composerid, song_comment, song_disk FROM songs  ORDER BY song_composer COLLATE NOCASE'
> 1: SQLITE_ERROR[1]: no such column: song_composer
> Segmentation fault
> ```
> ...



I updated and still have the same error when executing via terminal. Just the splash image appears.

----------


## anonbeat

> Hey guys,
> 
> Something weird happened today, i installed kde on my ubuntu machine to try it out (using the kubuntu-desktop package), when i logged into kde, all my gnome applications worked perfectly, but Guayadeque will not produce any sound, the song gets an arrow next to it in the playlist, but shows up as 0:00/0:00 and nothing plays (even though the song name appears in the notification area)
> 
> Does anyone know how to fix this, i really like kde, but i like G-que more, and if it won't work, i won't switch!


Run it from console and post the output please. Algo run gstreamer-properties and check you can hear the test sound.

Thank you for your help

----------


## anonbeat

> I updated and still have the same error when executing via terminal. Just the splash image appears.


What version are you using ? Can you try renaming the file ~/.guayadeque/guayadeque.db and after that start the application?

Thanks for your bug report

----------


## eltama

Hi!

I have added some ideas to the IdeaTorrent related to lyrics:

Add a column that shows whether a track has lyrics or not: Idea #61.

Search for the lyrics of many tracks at once: Idean #62.

Try harder to find lyrics: Idea #63.

Other requests for future versions:
.Word-wrap on lyrics
.On Save Layout provide a combo to be able to select the existing layouts.

Thanks for your hard work anonbeat!

----------


## nothingspecial

Just a small thing, I think the browser should have more functionality.

(I would, I use it almost exclusively)

I would like it to allow selecting the way file browsers do. For example, clicking one album, scrolling through the pages, holding Ctrl+Shift, clicking another album and have it select them and all albums in between. 

To explain, when I "ripped" my Neil Young vinyl collection to flac, I used Neil Young, Neil Young and Crazy Horse, Neil Young and The Shocking Pinks, Neil Young and ............ as artists. I`m going through a prety heavy Neil Young phase at the moment and would like to be able to change all the albums, at the same time, to artist = Neil Young, from the browser.

----------


## anonbeat

> Just a small thing, I think the browser should have more functionality.
> 
> (I would, I use it almost exclusively)
> 
> I would like it to allow selecting the way file browsers do. For example, clicking one album, scrolling through the pages, holding Ctrl+Shift, clicking another album and have it select them and all albums in between. 
> 
> To explain, when I "ripped" my Neil Young vinyl collection to flac, I used Neil Young, Neil Young and Crazy Horse, Neil Young and The Shocking Pinks, Neil Young and ............ as artists. I`m going through a prety heavy Neil Young phase at the moment and would like to be able to change all the albums, at the same time, to artist = Neil Young, from the browser.


Why dont you do that from the library panel from the artist list box ? it will more easy as you just select all Neil Young artists and right click then edit tracks. 

Thank you for your help

----------


## wishingstar

Ok, i figured out what was wrong, the codecs were not properly configured for my kde installation, all i had to do was to reinstall the codecs package and it all works!

----------


## anonbeat

> Ok, i figured out what was wrong, the codecs were not properly configured for my kde installation, all i had to do was to reinstall the codecs package and it all works!


Great!

Thanks for your help

----------


## genesys87

Good to see how you keep working on this great player  :Very Happy: 

Two little things:
1) Sometimes Guayadeque icon is shown stretched (Ubuntu 9.10)


2) When I pause a song, it takes a little time (something like 0.5 second) to pause; the same if I resume/stop/play a song. This doesn't happens with other player (like decibel, gmplayer).

----------


## anonbeat

> Good to see how you keep working on this great player 
> 
> Two little things:
> 1) Sometimes Guayadeque icon is shown stretched (Ubuntu 9.10)
> 
> 
> 2) When I pause a song, it takes a little time (something like 0.5 second) to pause; the same if I resume/stop/play a song. This doesn't happens with other player (like decibel, gmplayer).


Thank you for keep testing.

1) This problem is a wxWidgets problem and there is not much I can do to fix it from the program.

2) This litle time is a litle fade out. Not all formats behaved correctly with the crossfade engine thought.

Thanks for your help testing

----------


## genesys87

> 2) This litle time is a litle fade out. Not all formats behaved correctly with the crossfade engine thought.


I forgot to mention I have disabled the crossfader; sadly, I don't remember if this probem was there when there wasn't the crossfader yet.

----------


## anonbeat

Hello all,
   Just added in revision 1092 the posibility to search in shoutcast radios now playing info. The search are saved like the genres and you can refresh the results anytime like the genre by double clicking over it or selecting right click and selecting Update radio stations.

Please as always let me know problems, suggestions, etc

Thank you very much for your help testing

----------


## JPorter

> Excellent work Juan, 
> 
> I've been fixing file for hours [days]
> the ability to 
> right click on an album, 
> click on edit album songs
> click on the number button
> 
> & have the un numbered songs automatically numbered
> ahhh


I'm not sure that Guayadeque is intended to be a do-everything retagging/renaming application... maybe anonbeat can clarify?

It seems like what you're trying to accomplish might be easier with a mass-tagger like EasyTag?  Ex Falso (Quod Libet without the player) is another good tool for specific types of manipulations, especially ordered file and folder renaming by tags.

If anonbeat does intend to replace the functionality of those types of stand-alone apps within Guayadeque, that is great!  However, the "edit songs" tagging dialog will have to be significantly expanded and redesigned to accomplish that, in my opinion.

----------


## anonbeat

> I'm not sure that Guayadeque is intended to be a do-everything retagging/renaming application... maybe anonbeat can clarify?
> 
> It seems like what you're trying to accomplish might be easier with a mass-tagger like EasyTag?  Ex Falso (Quod Libet without the player) is another good tool for specific types of manipulations, especially ordered file and folder renaming by tags.
> 
> If anonbeat does intend to replace the functionality of those types of stand-alone apps within Guayadeque, that is great!  However, the "edit songs" tagging dialog will have to be significantly expanded and redesigned to accomplish that, in my opinion.


There is an idea about it and its one of the most voted ones. Expand the tag editor is needed of course.

Thanks for your help

----------


## giddyup306

I didn't read through all 338 pages so I'm sorry if some of this has been said before. 

First, this program is awesome!  When I was using windows I used the professional version of Music Match.  Then it had all this Yahoo music crap on it and a bunch of adds, so I stopped using it.  I then went to the bare bones version of VLC as my media player.  After playing with Guayadeque for about 10 minutes I loved it.  The last.fm and lyrics tabs were a nice touch!  I have something like 5 or 6 thousand albums, and it looks like this is the program to use to manage them!    Also something that I really liked was the fading when you click on another song.  That's something I've never seen in a player. 

Can I make two suggestions?

1) I was going through the list of lyrics, and noticed that several of them if not all of them have lyrics like Dark Lyrics have.

2)  Is there a way we can incorporate something like Tux Guitar as a tab?  It would be cool to have have the song and tablature load at the same time.  Plus the sounds that Tux Guitar and Guitar Pro make don't sound anything like a real guitar. 

 :Guitar:

----------


## wishingstar

Alright so i decided to push Guayadeque to the limit today, and loaded my entire music collection into it (all 200,000 tracks!) I noticed a few changes in performance so these my be considered as grounds for large library support:

1) During the updating of the library, beyond 50,000 tracks the entire application window became unresponsive, greyed out and I had to restart it, then i ran 'update library' and it went better the second time (even though the program greyed out, it was still playing the music at least, but i couldn't control it during that time).

2) the application becomes completely unresponsive for about 20 seconds EVERY TIME i type anything into the library search box.

3) When a song is playing, and smart play is on, the application becomes unresponsive for about 5-10 seconds while it adds songs to the playlist.

4) There is a significant delay (about 5-10 seconds) from the time i hit pause/stop to when the actual playback stops.

5) sometimes the player becomes unresponsive when i pause on the player's album cover (it shows a magnified version of the cover for those who don't know about this) and wouldn't show the cover, i would have to drag the mouse away then back, and it displays the magnified cover without any problems (not even delay the second time).

I know most of these problems can be traced back to the fact that my library is HUGE, but i would love to see better speed from the player and better handling of such large libraries. A couple of features that might help:

1) add the concept of multiple libraries, where a user can divide his entire library into (for example 50,000) track bunches that could be accessed separately, that way the load on the program would be less.

2) maybe easier to implement would be to add the ability in the filters to filter by location.

Hope this player continues to rise in popularity, i know i'm recommending it to everyone i know.

Thanks Anonbeat, and keep it up  :Smile:

----------


## anonbeat

> Alright so i decided to push Guayadeque to the limit today, and loaded my entire music collection into it (all 200,000 tracks!) I noticed a few changes in performance so these my be considered as grounds for large library support:
> 
> 1) During the updating of the library, beyond 50,000 tracks the entire application window became unresponsive, greyed out and I had to restart it, then i ran 'update library' and it went better the second time (even though the program greyed out, it was still playing the music at least, but i couldn't control it during that time).
> 
> 2) the application becomes completely unresponsive for about 20 seconds EVERY TIME i type anything into the library search box.
> 
> 3) When a song is playing, and smart play is on, the application becomes unresponsive for about 5-10 seconds while it adds songs to the playlist.
> 
> 4) There is a significant delay (about 5-10 seconds) from the time i hit pause/stop to when the actual playback stops.
> ...


Can you send me your ~/.guayadeque/guayadeque.db file for testing propose only?

Thanks for your help

----------


## anonbeat

> I didn't read through all 338 pages so I'm sorry if some of this has been said before. 
> 
> First, this program is awesome!  When I was using windows I used the professional version of Music Match.  Then it had all this Yahoo music crap on it and a bunch of adds, so I stopped using it.  I then went to the bare bones version of VLC as my media player.  After playing with Guayadeque for about 10 minutes I loved it.  The last.fm and lyrics tabs were a nice touch!  I have something like 5 or 6 thousand albums, and it looks like this is the program to use to manage them!    Also something that I really liked was the fading when you click on another song.  That's something I've never seen in a player. 
> 
> Can I make two suggestions?
> 
> 1) I was going through the list of lyrics, and noticed that several of them if not all of them have lyrics like Dark Lyrics have.
> 
> 2)  Is there a way we can incorporate something like Tux Guitar as a tab?  It would be cool to have have the song and tablature load at the same time.  Plus the sounds that Tux Guitar and Guitar Pro make don't sound anything like a real guitar.


Thanks for your comments.
1) Try lyricsplugin.com as lyrics provider. This is the best by far for me.
2) One of the lyrics search sites is a tablature site. Not all tracks are there but its a nice feature.

Thanks for your help testing the program.

----------


## vandervelde

I was reading some of this topic but not all, so sorry if this was posted.

Anyone came across high usage of processor? At my station it's more than 50%. Here's the screen

http://img576.imageshack.us/img576/2...zutekranuy.jpg

----------


## anonbeat

> I was reading some of this topic but not all, so sorry if this was posted.
> 
> Anyone came across high usage of processor? At my station it's more than 50%. Here's the screen
> 
> http://img576.imageshack.us/img576/2...zutekranuy.jpg


In that screenshot I see 4 instances of guayadeque. Is that normal?

----------


## vandervelde

> In that screenshot I see 4 instances of guayadeque. Is that normal?


Yes, at my station is. When i hit pause usage is 1-5% (at first i had this with play). I don't know what's happening. I disabled LastFM, i remove the library.

----------


## Aleuck

> What version are you using ? Can you try renaming the file ~/.guayadeque/guayadeque.db and after that start the application?
> 
> Thanks for your bug report


It didn't work. Same error as before.

Im using Ubuntu 10.04
svn revision 1093
I installed as instructed in this thread a few days ago.
Idk which version of the program.

----------


## ivanovnegro

Because of the high cpu load. I know we had this problem earlier but it still exist on my machine while pausing or stopping guayadeque.
But a new thing about this is when I use the smart mode and then the song changes to the next one the cpu goes for seconds about 50 % and then goes back to bee normal. At the moment I noticed that only while using the smart mode.

----------


## GeekGirl1

All I wanted was something that played internet radio (along with my collection). Banshee just didn't work. The audio drivers were there, but "play" was disabled _most_ of the time. When Shoutcast was running, I couldn't see the bitrate. To me, that's important.

I loaded Guayadeque 0.2.6.- and it just worked. The controls are in a very clear and sensible layout. I can see what's important in Shoutcast - bit rate and number of listeners. I'm hooked.

A few comments:
The windows truncate, rather than wrap, text within the frame borders. Can this be changed?

"Vumeters" should be corrected to "VU Meters", as it stands for Volume Units. Nice touch on the peak hold bars.

=============================
Ubuntu 10.04 LTS x86_64, Gnome 2.30.0 (Ubuntu 2010-03-31)
Kernel: 2.6.32-22-generic

VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GT200 [GeForce GTX 280]
NVidia driver: 195.36.24

Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB X-Fi
SB X-Fi driver, analog stereo output (to stereo receiver and headphones)

----------


## VastOne

> All I wanted was something that played internet radio (along with my collection). Banshee just didn't work. The audio drivers were there, but "play" was disabled _most_ of the time. When Shoutcast was running, I couldn't see the bitrate. To me, that's important.
> 
> I loaded Guayadeque 0.2.6.- and it just worked. The controls are in a very clear and sensible layout. I can see what's important in Shoutcast - bit rate and number of listeners. I'm hooked.
> 
> A few comments:
> The windows truncate, rather than wrap, text within the frame borders. Can this be changed?
> 
> "Vumeters" should be corrected to "VU Meters", as it stands for Volume Units. Nice touch on the peak hold bars.


Hi and welcome

I kind of like Vumeters...Gives Guayadeque it's own label identity ...Uniqueness ....

----------


## VastOne

Ola Mr Rios...

In the Radio list, I think it should be Genre plural and Searchs should be Searches or Search Results <-- (which I like better)

----------


## Garthhh

> I'm not sure that Guayadeque is intended to be a do-everything retagging/renaming application... maybe anonbeat can clarify?
> 
> It seems like what you're trying to accomplish might be easier with a mass-tagger like EasyTag?  Ex Falso (Quod Libet without the player) is another good tool for specific types of manipulations, especially ordered file and folder renaming by tags.
> 
> If anonbeat does intend to replace the functionality of those types of stand-alone apps within Guayadeque, that is great!  However, the "edit songs" tagging dialog will have to be significantly expanded and redesigned to accomplish that, in my opinion.


well If I could get any of those other programs to actually work & not leave me with chaos. I might do that.
I've got kid3, can't make it work or find any help/tutorials, that can explain it enough to for me to make it work
I tried, but failed to install music tag.

in my former life I used windows, audacity, itunes & Id3 renamer.  The Itunes browser overcame any deficiencies in the format of my tags, but left my files a mess, some of the tags were only changed in Itunes, but not files themselves.
Here on the GuayPlayer, if the files haven't changed, nothing happens, a clear indication to go to the directory & move the file into the proper folder.  The renamer is very good & superior to rhythmbox & Itunes, powerful yet selective.
I've moved to linux over the past 6 months, I've started to seriously use my music on this notebook running mint9. 

I have a mix of torrents & lp's converted to mp3's
16000 tracks on an external HDD

the next project is to transfer copies to 2 computers & devise a scheme to keep all 3 synchronized
any suggestions?

----------


## VastOne

> well If I could get any of those other programs to actually work & not leave me with chaos. I might do that.
> I've got kid3, can't make it work or find any help/tutorials, that can explain it enough to for me to make it work
> I tried, but failed to install music tag.
> 
> in my former life I used windows, audacity, itunes & Id3 renamer.  The Itunes browser overcame any deficiencies in the format of my tags, but left my files a mess, some of the tags were only changed in Itunes, but not files themselves.
> Here on the GuayPlayer, if the files haven't changed, nothing happens, a clear indication to go to the directory & move the file into the proper folder.  The renamer is very good & superior to rhythmbox & Itunes, powerful yet selective.
> I've moved to linux over the past 6 months, I've started to seriously use my music on this notebook running mint9. 
> 
> I have a mix of torrents & lp's converted to mp3's
> ...


I would give EasyTag a chance...It is not intuitive, be forewarned, but play around with it and once you figure it out it is pretty powerful..

You can install it from the Ubuntu Software Center or Synaptic

Here is its documentation

I hated this app at first but now it is a standard for me.  If you have any questions about it, feel free to PM me.

----------


## anonbeat

> Yes, at my station is. When i hit pause usage is 1-5% (at first i had this with play). I don't know what's happening. I disabled LastFM, i remove the library.


Can you check with rhythmbox or totem to check if its something to do with your gstreamer or audio card setup?

One of my brothers had a similar issue with High CPU Load and ended to be the mainboard sound card not well supported. Changed to a cheap PCI one and all went fine with it.

Thanks for your help

----------


## anonbeat

> Because of the high cpu load. I know we had this problem earlier but it still exist on my machine while pausing or stopping guayadeque.
> But a new thing about this is when I use the smart mode and then the song changes to the next one the cpu goes for seconds about 50 % and then goes back to bee normal. At the moment I noticed that only while using the smart mode.


The cpu load while song changes is because smart mode is querying last.fm services and then searching in your database to check if results are present or not, updating lyrics, updating last.fm page, etc Its quite a lot of work but I think its done fast enough with no interfierence to other process

Thank you for your help

----------


## anonbeat

> All I wanted was something that played internet radio (along with my collection). Banshee just didn't work. The audio drivers were there, but "play" was disabled _most_ of the time. When Shoutcast was running, I couldn't see the bitrate. To me, that's important.
> 
> I loaded Guayadeque 0.2.6.- and it just worked. The controls are in a very clear and sensible layout. I can see what's important in Shoutcast - bit rate and number of listeners. I'm hooked.
> 
> A few comments:
> The windows truncate, rather than wrap, text within the frame borders. Can this be changed?
> 
> "Vumeters" should be corrected to "VU Meters", as it stands for Volume Units. Nice touch on the peak hold bars.
> 
> ...


Thank you. I think you mean the player texts. This cant be changed. But if you hold the mouse over it the text will sroll to show the whole text.

Changed the Vumeters to VU Meters. 

Thank you for your help

----------


## anonbeat

> It didn't work. Same error as before.
> 
> Im using Ubuntu 10.04
> svn revision 1093
> I installed as instructed in this thread a few days ago.
> Idk which version of the program.



Please can you try with the svn revision 1094. I fixed the bug with sorting by composer.

Thank you very much for your bug report.

----------


## joshmuffin

Love this program and gonna support it in my sig =D

----------


## anonbeat

> Love this program and gonna support it in my sig =D


Thank you

----------


## joshmuffin

Just one thing I miss (coming from banshee) minimize/close to tray.

----------


## mr_hangman

> Just one thing I miss (coming from banshee) minimize/close to tray.


I guess that is 'Activate task bar icon' and 'Close to task bar icon' in Preferences->General  :Smile: .

----------


## joshmuffin

when its on shuffle and you press next it doesn't go to a random song just goes to the next one on the list?

----------


## anonbeat

> when its on shuffle and you press next it doesn't go to a random song just goes to the next one on the list?


It doesnt work that way with guayadeque. You can randomize a playlist pressing the randomize button at the right of the player controls. Also you can let the program to add tracks to the playlist randomly or even add random albums but when the playlist is empty. If you leave an empty playlist and use this option just press play and it will start adding tracks randomly.

Thanks for your help

----------


## joshmuffin

Oh I see, There is an add random tracks button but no got to random track button. Fair enough. Thinking about adding the latter by any chance?

----------


## anonbeat

> Oh I see, There is an add random tracks button but no got to random track button. Fair enough. Thinking about adding the latter by any chance?


There is a randomize playlist

Thanks for your help

----------


## Garthhh

> I would give EasyTag a chance...It is not intuitive, be forewarned, but play around with it and once you figure it out it is pretty powerful..
> 
> You can install it from the Ubuntu Software Center or Synaptic
> 
> Here is its documentation
> 
> I hated this app at first but now it is a standard for me.  If you have any questions about it, feel free to PM me.


thanks Vast One,

I installed & set the default location to find the directories
the manual you provided are somewhat easier to understand than the kid3....

I do run into the problem of not being able to ask the right question or search for the right software.  I keep ending up back at synaptic or the software manager
the desired application being right under my nose...

Can you give me any hints how to approach my current task?
have 3 copies of my music files & a way to keep them all synchronized?
a copy for each computer & a backup on the external I'm using now.
both computers are on mint9[10.04]
I'll use one to convert LP's-MP3's
& one to do torrents while I'm asleep

any suggestions for cutting up the large files lp's generate?
I've been using this
http://mpesch3.de1.cc/mp3dc.html
nice GUI.
If I just assign numbers to songs, around 5 minutes per album,
looks like I can batch rename with easy tag or in some cases MusicBrainz will figure it out, generally anything that music brainz can find is available as a torrent.

----------


## VastOne

> Love this program and gonna support it in my sig =D



 :Guitar: 

Welcome to the ever growing G-Que bandwagon!!!

----------


## VastOne

> thanks Vast One,
> 
> I installed & set the default location to find the directories
> the manual you provided are somewhat easier to understand than the kid3....
> 
> I do run into the problem of not being able to ask the right question or search for the right software.  I keep ending up back at synaptic or the software manager
> the desired application being right under my nose...
> 
> Can you give me any hints how to approach my current task?
> ...


The first thing is making sure all three machines "see" each other. Are you connecting to each already from the other?

rsync is what I use, it is command line and there are a ton of scripts and help on the net for it.  Grsync is a graphical interface for rsync that a lot of users like.

Conduit is a graphical sync program but I have never tried it, but it does look interesting.

How are you creating these large files from lp that you would need to edit?

----------


## Hreinsi

I update to 1095 and now splash only shows up for 1 sec and nothing more

----------


## VastOne

> I update to 1095 and now splash only shows up for 1 sec and nothing more


Do you mean G-Que is not loading?

Try starting it from terminal and report back what error message you are getting.

----------


## Hreinsi

Yes

----------


## VastOne

> Yes


Try starting it from terminal and report back what error message you are getting.

----------


## Hreinsi

how will i remove all and start again

----------


## VastOne

> how will i remove all and start again


Please open a terminal session and type guayadeque and hit enter.

Copy what it says and post it back here

----------


## Hreinsi

cd guayadeque

sudo make uninstall

I just try this not working

----------


## Hreinsi

hreinsijons@hreinsijons-desktop:~$ guayadeque

(guayadeque:8482): Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "ubuntulooks",
06:45:17 PM: Deleted stale lock file '/home/hreinsijons/.guayadeque/.guayadeque-hreinsijons'.
06:45:17 PM: Initialized locale ( en_US )
06:45:17 PM: Library Db Version 15
06:45:17 PM: Library Paths: 
06:45:17 PM: 000007FB
06:45:18 PM: Error: guDbLibrary::ExecuteQuery exception 'SELECT DISTINCT radiostation_name, radiostation_id, radiostation_scid, radiostation_source, radiostation_genreid, radiostation_link, radiostation_type, radiostation_br, radiostation_lc, radiostation_ct FROM radiostations WHERE radiostation_source = 0 GROUP BY radiostation_name, radiostation_br  ORDER BY radiostation_br'
1: SQLITE_ERROR[1]: no such column: radiostation_ct
Segmentation fault

----------


## anonbeat

> hreinsijons@hreinsijons-desktop:~$ guayadeque
> 
> (guayadeque:8482): Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "ubuntulooks",
> 06:45:17 PM: Deleted stale lock file '/home/hreinsijons/.guayadeque/.guayadeque-hreinsijons'.
> 06:45:17 PM: Initialized locale ( en_US )
> 06:45:17 PM: Library Db Version 15
> 06:45:17 PM: Library Paths: 
> 06:45:17 PM: 000007FB
> 06:45:18 PM: Error: guDbLibrary::ExecuteQuery exception 'SELECT DISTINCT radiostation_name, radiostation_id, radiostation_scid, radiostation_source, radiostation_genreid, radiostation_link, radiostation_type, radiostation_br, radiostation_lc, radiostation_ct FROM radiostations WHERE radiostation_source = 0 GROUP BY radiostation_name, radiostation_br  ORDER BY radiostation_br'
> ...


Try this


```
cd
cd .guayadeque
rm guayadeque.db
cd ..
```

And after that start guayadeque again

Thanks for your help

----------


## Hreinsi

still not working

----------


## anonbeat

> still not working


Im sorry but missed one update. Update to latest revision 1096 and try again after removing the database file following my previous commands.

Thanks for your help and sorry again

----------


## Hreinsi

I will try that :Wave:

----------


## Hreinsi

:Popcorn: Im up and running :LOL: Thanks :Wave:

----------


## anonbeat

> Im up and runningThanks


Great! Thank you for your bug reports

----------


## Aleuck

> Please can you try with the svn revision 1094. I fixed the bug with sorting by composer.
> 
> Thank you very much for your bug report.


Thanks, it is running now!  :Smile:  

But still the .mp3 tracks' time-bar wont work (it stays at "00:00 of 00:00").
The rest seems to be working.

Dunno if this information is useful, but my music folder is in a NTFS partition.

----------


## anonbeat

> Thanks, it is running now!  
> 
> But still the .mp3 tracks' time-bar wont work (it stays at "00:00 of 00:00").
> The rest seems to be working.
> 
> Dunno if this information is useful, but my music folder is in a NTFS partition.


That should not be a problem. Can you run it from console and post the output?

Thanks for your help

----------


## Aleuck

> That should not be a problem. Can you run it from console and post the output?
> 
> Thanks for your help




```
18:26:57: [playing] 'Opeth - Orchid [1997] - 04 - Forest Of October.mp3'
18:26:57:  * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
18:26:57: OnMediaState: 4 0 1276799217
18:26:57: OnMediaPlayStarted  1276799217
18:26:57: PlayTime: 0 Length: 0
18:26:57: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
18:26:57: Warning: No image handler for type image/jpg defined.
18:26:57: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
18:26:57: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
18:26:57: The file dont exists /home/aleuck/.guayadeque/lyrics/Opeth/Forest Of October.lyric
18:26:57: StatusChanged( 0, 0, 0, 0 )
18:26:57: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
18:26:57: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
```

The last line keeps repeating.

----------


## anonbeat

> ```
> 18:26:57: [playing] 'Opeth - Orchid [1997] - 04 - Forest Of October.mp3'
> 18:26:57:  * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
> 18:26:57: OnMediaState: 4 0 1276799217
> 18:26:57: OnMediaPlayStarted  1276799217
> 18:26:57: PlayTime: 0 Length: 0
> 18:26:57: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
> 18:26:57: Warning: No image handler for type image/jpg defined.
> 18:26:57: unable to adjust base time as position query failed
> ...


I bet you are missing the gstreamer ugly plugins. Can you verify this ?

Thanks for your help

----------


## Aleuck

> I bet you are missing the gstreamer ugly plugins. Can you verify this ?
> 
> Thanks for your help


You bet right. It is working fine now it seems. 

Thank you

----------


## kruykaze

Where did the changelog move to?
I used to find it in the first post.
Thanks

----------


## anonbeat

> Where did the changelog move to?
> I used to find it in the first post.
> Thanks


I deleted it as there was a lot changes not there so it was far from being updated. If you want to know what have been changed read the changelog into the source code 

Thanks

----------


## anonbeat

> You bet right. It is working fine now it seems. 
> 
> Thank you


Great!

Thanks for your help testing

----------


## kruykaze

> I deleted it as there was a lot changes not there so it was far from being updated. If you want to know what have been changed read the changelog into the source code 
> 
> Thanks


Sorry I went to sourceforge and i was not able to find the changelog.

----------


## anonbeat

> Sorry I went to sourceforge and i was not able to find the changelog.


If you are not using svn version you can see changes here
http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~anonbea.../trunk/changes

Thanks for your help

----------


## kruykaze

> If you are not using svn version you can see changes here
> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~anonbea.../trunk/changes
> 
> Thanks for your help


I am using snv so what link do i use?
Thanks

----------


## nothingspecial

> Why dont you do that from the library panel from the artist list box ? it will more easy as you just select all Neil Young artists and right click then edit tracks. 
> 
> Thank you for your help


Yeah, of course, that is what I do.

But, for me, I would like to be able to everything from the browser. Just a personal preference. I like your album browser, it kind of makes me feel like I`m having a look through my cd/lps.  :Razz: 

I`m not really a fan of lists.

And this thing is not urgent, it`s just a me thing. I shall continue to use your player and point out any bugs and offer suggestions. Although for some reason, I`m not very good at that.

Cheers.

----------


## mr_hangman

> I am using snv so what link do i use?
> Thanks


If you're using svn, you can find it on your machine. Go to guayadeque folder in your home directory. The changelog should be in there  :Smile: .

----------


## kruykaze

> If you're using svn, you can find it on your machine. Go to guayadeque folder in your home directory. The changelog should be in there .


Thank you

----------


## davdo2004

Hi anonbeat. Thank you, Thank you, Thank you. Linux users have been waiting a long time for a music player like this. I am afraid I have no bug reports for you as 0.2.6-1069 is just perfect for me with 40,000 tracks loaded in so far. A great player.

----------


## anonbeat

> Hi anonbeat. Thank you, Thank you, Thank you. Linux users have been waiting a long time for a music player like this. I am afraid I have no bug reports for you as 0.2.6-1069 is just perfect for me with 40,000 tracks loaded in so far. A great player.


thanks for your feedback and thanks for your help testing

----------


## JPorter

Small bug... the notification icon is displaying strangely in 10.04 with Compiz and the Nvidia proprietary drivers.  It is a white "block" with the Guayadeque icon inside.

On an identical system running 9.10, the icon looks fine and blends properly with the bar.

----------


## Bucky Ball

Will this work with Hardy?

----------


## anonbeat

> Small bug... the notification icon is displaying strangely in 10.04 with Compiz and the Nvidia proprietary drivers.  It is a white "block" with the Guayadeque icon inside.
> 
> On an identical system running 9.10, the icon looks fine and blends properly with the bar.


Yes that is a known issue with 10.04 and happens for other programs aswell.

See this post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...22#post9416822

----------


## anonbeat

> Will this work with Hardy?


I dont think so as the dependencies are not met. In the first post there is info about how to build it on 9.04. Maybe from that point you can try to build it.

Thanks for your interest

----------


## eltama

> thanks Vast One,
> 
> I installed & set the default location to find the directories
> the manual you provided are somewhat easier to understand than the kid3....
> 
> I do run into the problem of not being able to ask the right question or search for the right software.  I keep ending up back at synaptic or the software manager
> the desired application being right under my nose...
> 
> Can you give me any hints how to approach my current task?
> ...


My experience is that it is not a good idea to keep many copies of your library. It is best to set up one media server that you can access from anywhere through the Internet, mount the remote library point guayadeque to it.

It may sound difficult if you never did it before, but it's not. There have been some posts here explaining how to do it. Basically you have to install an ssh server on you media server and connect to the machine via ssh or mount the remote library with sshfs. I can give you more details if you want to go this way.

If for some reason you prefer to have a local copy of your music (e.g. lack of internet connection when travelling or as a backup), then have a look at FreeFileSync https://launchpad.net/freefilesync. You can install it from Ubuntu Tweak.

To cut your long lps you could use an audio editor like audacity but that's probably an overkill. I guess that the right way to do it is to create a cue sheet. Unfortunately guayadeque does not support cue yet. But there are some tools that given a cue sheet will cut the lp into songs. Have a look at mp3splt.

----------


## eltama

ups.

----------


## nothingspecial

Another forum member has requested an option to have the browser veiw scroll vertically instead of horizontally as it does now.

He didn`t want to create a sourceforge account and asked if I would submit it to the idea torrent for him.

So I did.  :Razz:

----------


## anonbeat

> Another forum member has requested an option to have the browser veiw scroll vertically instead of horizontally as it does now.
> 
> He didn`t want to create a sourceforge account and asked if I would submit it to the idea torrent for him.
> 
> So I did.


Can you explain me what it means ?

----------


## Dl1981

im using the version 2.6 but i don't have the black theme :S

/me using ubuntu 10-04

----------


## Hreinsi

Try this http://gnome-look.org/content/search.php

Overglossed

you have to change theme

----------


## anonbeat

> im using the version 2.6 but i don't have the black theme :S
> 
> /me using ubuntu 10-04


Take a look at this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...me#post9451751

Thanks for your help

----------


## urlwolf

I use .2.6-svn on ubuntu, but on my sabayon lappy there's only 2.5. Which is ancient and spectacularly crashes when trying to read my library. Are you planning to relearse .2.6 soon, so the packagers can update?

Thanks!

----------


## nothingspecial

> Can you explain me what it means ?


When you scroll through the cover art in the browser, it goes from side to side, he would like it, if he could choose that it goes up and down. Like browsing folders in nautilus.

And also have a scrollbar that you can drag up and down to look through them, with up and down buttons.

As for my question a few days ago about selecting and tagging from the browser. It is because, for a long time, I`ve only used the browser. I have it set up so that I have the top bar (library view control help) and the browser. That`s it. It`s nice to treat is though you are looking through your cds. It is no problem for me to click view > library then uncheck it when I`m finished though, it was just a personal thing.

----------


## eltama

> Another forum member has requested an option to have the browser veiw scroll vertically instead of horizontally as it does now.
> 
> He didn`t want to create a sourceforge account and asked if I would submit it to the idea torrent for him.
> 
> So I did.


I don't see the point. The only thing that would change is that the slider would be at the right instead of at the bottom.

----------


## Linye

> And also have a scrollbar that you can drag up and down to look through them, with up and down buttons.


I personally don't mind if its vertical o horizontal scroll but the "up and down" or "left or right" buttons is a must.

----------


## VastOne

Anon - In the Commands section, is there a function like the {tp} {bp} that relates to the specific file I have selected?

In other words, If I wanted a command function that I setup that allowed me to drop to EasyTab {??} to that specific file I have selected so that EasyTab (or any app) would open that file?

----------


## Garthhh

> The first thing is making sure all three machines "see" each other. Are you connecting to each already from the other?
> 
> rsync is what I use, it is command line and there are a ton of scripts and help on the net for it.  Grsync is a graphical interface for rsync that a lot of users like.
> 
> Conduit is a graphical sync program but I have never tried it, but it does look interesting.
> 
> How are you creating these large files from lp that you would need to edit?


I have 3 computers on my home network, all linux
your on the file sharing thread, so you can probably understand why
I'm not even trying to network at this point I'll be happy to plug the external HDD into each machine to sync.
I see unison, conduit & the GUI for rsync
the number of choices can be overwhelming, thank you for your input.

new stuff to add to the library would probably be in a folder, just for that.  stuff that's not complete in a different folder

I had been using audacity [but I'm not attached] & I would record 3-6 albums in a row
& then chop them up into folders[albums]containing the songs, I like the songs to be no more than 4-7 minutes the MP3directcut has a nice bargraph representing the volume of 2 minutes or so of the file & a slider so it's pretty easy to skim through quickly & find the transitions.
I did a couple of 100 lp's like this on a XP computer.

----------


## VastOne

> I have 3 computers on my home network, all linux
> your on the file sharing thread, so you can probably understand why
> I'm not even trying to network at this point I'll be happy to plug the external HDD into each machine to sync.
> I see unison, conduit & the GUI for rsync
> the number of choices can be overwhelming, thank you for your input.
> 
> new stuff to add to the library would probably be in a folder, just for that.  stuff that's not complete in a different folder
> 
> I had been using audacity [but I'm not attached] & I would record 3-6 albums in a row
> ...


I did use grsync and it works well for exact named duplicates, but it and just about everything else short of command line scripts fails in the dupe category becasue it cannot differentiate between same named files that are different by bits.  Grsync does a great job of sync two or more folders across the network.  It will only do "local directories" and I could not get smb// to work with it, but NFS did fine as it is a local mount.

This is part of the reason why I am asking for command parameters above.  Because you can list (sort) by title name within G-Que, I want to be able to select duplicate files from within my library and delete them.  Since Anon has not implemented this function, I want to drop to xterm and do that once I find the function parameter for an individual file.

----------


## AnneTanne

> I guess that is 'Activate task bar icon' and 'Close to task bar icon' in Preferences->General .


It would be nice when that happened...
But when I check those options and I close Guayadeque, it just disappears.  Keeps on playing, yes, but no icon to be seen, and no possibility to make the app visible again.

----------


## VastOne

> It would be nice when that happened...
> But when I check those options and I close Guayadeque, it just disappears.  Keeps on playing, yes, but no icon to be seen, and no possibility to make the app visible again.


Perhaps this has more to do with your theme?  I have Activate Task Bar Item checked and Close to Task Bar Icon checked and it works perfectly for me...You may want to also check if you have the Notification Area turned on..

----------


## anonbeat

> Anon - In the Commands section, is there a function like the {tp} {bp} that relates to the specific file I have selected?
> 
> In other words, If I wanted a command function that I setup that allowed me to drop to EasyTab {??} to that specific file I have selected so that EasyTab (or any app) would open that file?


That should be 'easytag {tp}'

Thanks for your help

----------


## Garthhh

> I did use grsync and it works well for exact named duplicates, but it and just about everything else short of command line scripts fails in the dupe category becasue it cannot differentiate between same named files that are different by bits.  Grsync does a great job of sync two or more folders across the network.  It will only do "local directories" and I could not get smb// to work with it, but NFS did fine as it is a local mount.
> 
> This is part of the reason why I am asking for command parameters above.  Because you can list (sort) by title name within G-Que, I want to be able to select duplicate files from within my library and delete them.  Since Anon has not implemented this function, I want to drop to xterm and do that once I find the function parameter for an individual file.


You may have seen this add on for rhythmbox 
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1078839
works ok
when I tried it, my files were in bad shape, I got too many results & was too chicken to click

just to be clear I haven't installed copies on any of the computers as yet, I'm just trying to figure out the best course of action, to have my music where I work & have a backup or two around.
I think that most of the new files will be generated on the PC & I like to edit on my notebook

----------


## AnneTanne

> Perhaps this has more to do with your theme?


You were right...

----------


## VastOne

> That should be 'easytag {tp}'
> 
> Thanks for your help


Thanks, just making sure that was it and I am now able to rm files from within my library using xterm

----------


## VastOne

> You were right...


How did you fix it so that others may benefit from it?

----------


## EveKnight75

I've just created a SourceForge account and have been going through the IdeaTorrent. Voting up and down, adding comments, and in one case accidentally proposing a solution when I meant to simply comment.

I like the new _Format_ column in _Radio_. Will a future version also contain this column for the main library? It would be useful there.

I have other ideas for the _Radio_ panel, but I'm going to wait a while.

Right now, I'm going to wish you luck with your hard drive. I'd also like to ask how far along you guess you are with 0.2.6. I think it would be absolutely awesome if you could finish the final release in time to have it updated in the Maverick repos, simply because of the massive improvements between 0.2.5 and now. I also believe you're a developer who could actually pull off a stunt like that or I wouldn't have suggested it.

Now excuse me while I go off and do some writing with a green pen because that felt funny.

----------


## nothingspecial

@ garthh (off topic)

If you have 3 ubuntu machines on the same lan then file sharing is ridiculously easy.

I have not read any of your threads, but have skimmed the titles of your recent posts so I apologise if this has been mentioned before.

Also, anon, I apologise for taking this thread off topic.



```
sudo apt-get install openssh-client openssh-server
```

 one of them is installed by default but I can`t remember which one (probably the first).

Then find out the ip address of all your machines by right clicking on your network icon and choosing "Connection information"

Then, in your menus, go Places > Connect server

and type username@ip_address, then click connect.

To make this happen automatically you will have to go to the command line.

See here

----------


## nothingspecial

> As for my question a few days ago about selecting and tagging from the browser. It is because, for a long time, I`ve only used the browser. I have it set up so that I have the top bar (library view control help) and the browser. That`s it. It`s nice to treat is though you are looking through your cds. It is no problem for me to click view > library then uncheck it when I`m finished though, it was just a personal thing.



This is how I am using guayadeque, browser only ......

Screenshot-1.jpg

Like looking through my cds, if you see what I mean. I would like to be able to select songs from the album, without using the library and ...... basically just do everything from the browser.

But, if that is not the way you are heading then, no problem, I will still use guayadeque to listen to my music

Cheers

----------


## Garthhh

edited in an effort to stay on topic

----------


## pt123

Are there any plans import a library from Rhythmbox, I don't wish to rate 4000 songs again.
Or is there some script one can run.

----------


## JPorter

> Yes that is a known issue with 10.04 and happens for other programs aswell.
> 
> See this post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...22#post9416822


Are you using GtkStatusIcon, or eggtrayicon, or something else?

Apparently a number of apps have switched to GtkStatusIcon for their dock interaction, it does not have the "window background color" bug on the Gnome Panel.  Pidgin just switched recently and it fixed their icon.

I'm not sure if that's an option for you or not...?


[edit] Looks like they may fix this in gnome-panel, though it seems to be a rather "collaborative" issue, with bugs in several projects contributing.

----------


## krendar

I need help creating a playlist which will contain songs which I have to rated yet.

I tried to select "Rating Equals" and then selecting no stars. The description reads "Rating Equals 0". However that seems to be wrong since the playlist is empty although many songs in my collection is unrated.

Is this possible to do, and if so, how?

----------


## anonbeat

> I need help creating a playlist which will contain songs which I have to rated yet.
> 
> I tried to select "Rating Equals" and then selecting no stars. The description reads "Rating Equals 0". However that seems to be wrong since the playlist is empty although many songs in my collection is unrated.
> 
> Is this possible to do, and if so, how?


using at most 0

----------


## davdo2004

Well I managed to find a problem, the only minor one that I have had. I have just been setting up the user defined radio stations that I listen to and they all work great, except for my local station here in Central Lancashire. The stream url is     mms://stream2.securenetsystems.net/central      which is ok in vlc or Rhythmbox but crashes guayadeque. Running from terminal gives this error      16:56:48: LoadMedia Cur: 0  0
16:56:48:  * * * * * * * * * * current stream list * * * * * * * * * *
16:56:48: [waiting] 'central'
16:56:48:  * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
Segmentation fault


Any ideas ? It is no great loss, I can live without listening to it but just curious as to why it crashes the player.

----------


## krendar

> using at most 0


Thanks! That worked  :Razz:

----------


## VastOne

> Nothingspecial, thanks for trying to help, I do appreciate it, so the following is no reflection you or anyone else who has offered similar solutions to me & others
> 
> you are right it should be ridiculously easy to share files.
> 
> I don't have the ability to set a static IP address, as my provider has been less than cooperative, feeling I should pay a monthly fee for the privilege.


Surely you have a router in your setup to connect these 3 machines? And that router should/would set the IP schema for you, including a static from each machine, which is how I have mine setup.

----------


## Garthhh

edited for the sake of brevity

----------


## anonbeat

> Are you using GtkStatusIcon, or eggtrayicon, or something else?
> 
> Apparently a number of apps have switched to GtkStatusIcon for their dock interaction, it does not have the "window background color" bug on the Gnome Panel.  Pidgin just switched recently and it fixed their icon.
> 
> I'm not sure if that's an option for you or not...?
> 
> 
> [edit] Looks like they may fix this in gnome-panel, though it seems to be a rather "collaborative" issue, with bugs in several projects contributing.


That change should be done by wxWidgets team.
In the future I will look into a way to do it but I think there are more important things than this

Thanks for your help

----------


## anonbeat

> Nothingspecial, thanks for trying to help, I do appreciate it, so the following is no reflection you or anyone else who has offered similar solutions to me & others
> 
> Rant On
> 
> you are right it should be ridiculously easy to share files.
> 
> I don't have the ability to set a static IP address, as my provider has been less than cooperative, feeling I should pay a monthly fee for the privilege.
> 
> There should be a clear path to both the information, procedure & software to share files, using help, software manager & synaptic.
> ...





> I do have a router [predates me], which came from the ISP
> I have a wireless plugged into one of the ports, but that wouldn't take care of the PC, which has the printer plugged into it.
> I could plug everyone into an unmanaged switch, but I could never figure out how to assign static addresses, the operative phrase being "Unmanaged Switch"
> the zyrex [something like that] dsl router has some sort of password...
> some money would solve it, but being very minimally employed, it will be awhile before it hits the top of the priority list.
> 
> I never really looked at static addresses for the wireless 
> I'm not sure what the implications of my current scheme are?
> 
> I'm really happy that the wireless works on this old notebook, which it never did in it's former life as an XP machine.  It's cool to sit out on the deck & watch the rats with hooves [deer] decimate the neighbors garden, while listening to music & chatting with you





> @ garthh (off topic)
> 
> If you have 3 ubuntu machines on the same lan then file sharing is ridiculously easy.
> 
> I have not read any of your threads, but have skimmed the titles of your recent posts so I apologise if this has been mentioned before.
> 
> Also, anon, I apologise for taking this thread off topic.
> 
> 
> ...


Can this discussion be done in the other guayadeque thread? I think its nothing to do with the development or testing of guayadeque and this thread is getting too big 

Thank you very much

----------


## AnneTanne

> How did you fix it so that others may benefit from it?


Well, I'm afraid I just changed my theme...
The embarrassing thing is, I don't know anymore on which default theme I had based my customized theme....

----------


## eltama

I have found a repeatable crash when trying to edit the labels of a song remotely. The log doesn't say much:



```
12:58:29 PM: Deleted stale lock file '/home/tamalet/.guayadeque/.guayadeque-tamalet'.
12:58:29 PM: Initialized locale ( en_US )
12:58:29 PM: Library Db Version 15
12:58:31 PM: Library Paths: 
12:58:31 PM: /home/tamalet/Music on Fiona/Rock Nacional/
12:58:31 PM: 000007FB
12:58:31 PM: Loading mms://media203.services.digitar.net/si
12:58:31 PM: SetNextTrack: 0
12:58:34 PM: OnMediaState: 2 0 0
12:58:42 PM: Tree Flag 00000002
12:58:44 PM: SetPath: /home/tamalet/Music on Fiona/Rock Nacional/
12:58:45 PM: Updating the podcasts...
Segmentation fault
```

It saves the changes to the first song but then it crashes.

----------


## anonbeat

> I have found a repeatable crash when trying to edit the labels of a song remotely. The log doesn't say much:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 12:58:29 PM: Deleted stale lock file '/home/tamalet/.guayadeque/.guayadeque-tamalet'.
> 12:58:29 PM: Initialized locale ( en_US )
> 12:58:29 PM: Library Db Version 15
> 12:58:31 PM: Library Paths: 
> ...


Please can you do a backtrace ? I bet its a taglib segfault...

Thanks for your help

----------


## mr_hangman

There is one bug with the media control.
Pressing stop during crossfading causes the time in the control panel to show a wrong value (e.g. 35:29/4:00).

----------


## Garthhh

I'm trying to up date using SVN
so I goto terminal &

garthpc@garthpc-desktop ~ $ cd guayadeque
garthpc@garthpc-desktop ~/guayadeque $ svn update
At revision 1097.
garthpc@garthpc-desktop ~/guayadeque $ sudo make install
[sudo] password for garthpc: 
[ 91%] Built target guayadeque
[ 92%] Built target guayadeque.es.mo
[ 93%] Built target guayadeque.uk.mo
[ 94%] Built target guayadeque.it.mo
[ 95%] Built target guayadeque.de.mo
[ 96%] Built target guayadeque.fr.mo
[ 97%] Built target guayadeque.is.mo
[ 98%] Built target guayadeque.nb.mo
[100%] Built target guayadeque.th.mo
Install the project...
-- Install configuration: ""
-- Up-to-date: /usr/share/applications/guayadeque.desktop
-- Up-to-date: /usr/share/pixmaps/guayadeque.png
-- Up-to-date: /usr/share/app-install/icons/guayadeque.png
-- Up-to-date: /usr/share/guayadeque/guayadeque.default.conf
-- Up-to-date: /usr/share/guayadeque/equalizers.default.conf
-- Up-to-date: /usr/bin/guayadeque
-- Up-to-date: /usr/share/locale/es/LC_MESSAGES/guayadeque.mo
-- Up-to-date: /usr/share/locale/uk/LC_MESSAGES/guayadeque.mo
-- Up-to-date: /usr/share/locale/it/LC_MESSAGES/guayadeque.mo
-- Up-to-date: /usr/share/locale/de/LC_MESSAGES/guayadeque.mo
-- Up-to-date: /usr/share/locale/fr/LC_MESSAGES/guayadeque.mo
-- Up-to-date: /usr/share/locale/is/LC_MESSAGES/guayadeque.mo
-- Up-to-date: /usr/share/locale/nb/LC_MESSAGES/guayadeque.mo
-- Up-to-date: /usr/share/locale/th/LC_MESSAGES/guayadeque.mo

I close the player
& restart
I'm still on 1085?


Is there a way to use a layout from a different computer
I would like to have the layout be consistent across all 3 of my machines...

----------


## mr_hangman

> I'm trying to up date using SVN
> so I goto terminal &
> 
> garthpc@garthpc-desktop ~ $ cd guayadeque
> garthpc@garthpc-desktop ~/guayadeque $ svn update
> At revision 1097.
> garthpc@garthpc-desktop ~/guayadeque $ sudo make install
> 
> I close the player
> ...


You are doing it right. Just run ./build before sudo make install.



```
cd guayadeque
svn update
./build
sudo make install
```

----------


## Garthhh

> You are doing it right. Just run ./build before sudo make install.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> cd guayadeque
> svn update
> ./build
> sudo make install
> ```


& this is the result

garthh@garthh-desktop ~ $ cd guayadeque
garthh@garthh-desktop ~/guayadeque $ svn update
At revision 1097.
garthh@garthh-desktop ~/guayadeque $ ./build
rm: remove write-protected regular file `CMakeCache.txt'? 
-- Using install prefix /usr ...
Current revision is 1097
-- Configuring done
CMake Error: Cannot open file for write: /home/garthh/guayadeque/po/is/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.is.mo.dir/build.make.tmp
CMake Error: : System Error: Permission denied
CMake Error: Could not create /home/garthh/guayadeque/po/is/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.is.mo.dir/cmake_clean.cmake
CMake Error: Cannot open file for write: /home/garthh/guayadeque/po/is/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.is.mo.dir/DependInfo.cmake.tmp
CMake Error: : System Error: Permission denied
CMake Error: Cannot open file for write: /home/garthh/guayadeque/po/is/CMakeFiles/CMakeDirectoryInformation.cmake.tmp
CMake Error: : System Error: Permission denied
CMake Error: Cannot open file for write: /home/garthh/guayadeque/po/nb/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.nb.mo.dir/build.make.tmp
CMake Error: : System Error: Permission denied
CMake Error: Could not create /home/garthh/guayadeque/po/nb/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.nb.mo.dir/cmake_clean.cmake
CMake Error: Cannot open file for write: /home/garthh/guayadeque/po/nb/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.nb.mo.dir/DependInfo.cmake.tmp
CMake Error: : System Error: Permission denied
CMake Error: Cannot open file for write: /home/garthh/guayadeque/po/nb/CMakeFiles/CMakeDirectoryInformation.cmake.tmp
CMake Error: : System Error: Permission denied
CMake Error: Cannot open file for write: /home/garthh/guayadeque/po/th/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.th.mo.dir/build.make.tmp
CMake Error: : System Error: Permission denied
CMake Error: Could not create /home/garthh/guayadeque/po/th/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.th.mo.dir/cmake_clean.cmake
CMake Error: Cannot open file for write: /home/garthh/guayadeque/po/th/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.th.mo.dir/DependInfo.cmake.tmp
CMake Error: : System Error: Permission denied
CMake Error: Cannot open file for write: /home/garthh/guayadeque/po/th/CMakeFiles/CMakeDirectoryInformation.cmake.tmp
CMake Error: : System Error: Permission denied
-- Generating done
CMake Error: Cannot open file for write: /home/garthh/guayadeque/po/is/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.is.mo.dir/progress.make.tmp
CMake Error: : System Error: Permission denied
CMake Error: Cannot open file for write: /home/garthh/guayadeque/po/nb/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.nb.mo.dir/progress.make.tmp
CMake Error: : System Error: Permission denied
CMake Error: Cannot open file for write: /home/garthh/guayadeque/po/th/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.th.mo.dir/progress.make.tmp
CMake Error: : System Error: Permission denied
CMake Error: Cannot open file for write: /home/garthh/guayadeque/po/is//CMakeFiles/progress.marks.tmp
CMake Error: : System Error: Permission denied
CMake Error: Cannot open file for write: /home/garthh/guayadeque/po/nb//CMakeFiles/progress.marks.tmp
CMake Error: : System Error: Permission denied
CMake Error: Cannot open file for write: /home/garthh/guayadeque/po/th//CMakeFiles/progress.marks.tmp
CMake Error: : System Error: Permission denied
-- Build files have been written to: /home/garthh/guayadeque

----------


## VastOne

> & this is the result
> 
> garthh@garthh-desktop ~ $ cd guayadeque
> garthh@garthh-desktop ~/guayadeque $ svn update
> At revision 1097.
> garthh@garthh-desktop ~/guayadeque $ ./build
> rm: remove write-protected regular file `CMakeCache.txt'? 
> -- Using install prefix /usr ...
> Current revision is 1097


This indicates you are at the current revision...

----------


## nothingspecial

> Can this discussion be done in the other guayadeque thread? I think its nothing to do with the development or testing of guayadeque and this thread is getting too big 
> 
> Thank you very much


Yes of course.

Just trying to help new users of Guayadeque get it up and running.

In future, if I see a question like this here, I will direct it to the other thread.

Cheers.

For me, the music just keeps playing, thanks Anon  :Guitar:

----------


## anonbeat

> & this is the result
> 
> garthh@garthh-desktop ~ $ cd guayadeque
> garthh@garthh-desktop ~/guayadeque $ svn update
> At revision 1097.
> garthh@garthh-desktop ~/guayadeque $ ./build
> rm: remove write-protected regular file `CMakeCache.txt'? 
> -- Using install prefix /usr ...
> Current revision is 1097
> ...


Try with this



```
cd /home/garthh/guayadeque
chown garthh:garthh * -R
svn update
./build
sudo make install
```

Thanks for your help

----------


## Garthhh

& the result

rthh@garthh-desktop ~/guayadeque $ chown garthh:garthh * -R
chown: changing ownership of `CMakeCache.txt': Operation not permitted
chown: changing ownership of `install_manifest.txt': Operation not permitted
chown: changing ownership of `po/cmake_install.cmake': Operation not permitted
chown: changing ownership of `po/nb/cmake_install.cmake': Operation not permitted
chown: changing ownership of `po/nb/Makefile': Operation not permitted
chown: changing ownership of `po/nb/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.nb.mo.dir/build.make': Operation not permitted
chown: changing ownership of `po/nb/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.nb.mo.dir/progress.make': Operation not permitted
chown: changing ownership of `po/nb/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.nb.mo.dir/cmake_clean.cmake': Operation not permitted
chown: changing ownership of `po/nb/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.nb.mo.dir/depend.make': Operation not permitted
chown: changing ownership of `po/nb/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.nb.mo.dir/DependInfo.cmake': Operation not permitted
chown: changing ownership of `po/nb/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.nb.mo.dir/depend.internal': Operation not permitted
chown: changing ownership of `po/nb/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.nb.mo.dir': Operation not permitted
chown: changing ownership of `po/nb/CMakeFiles/CMakeDirectoryInformation.cmake': Operation not permitted
chown: changing ownership of `po/nb/CMakeFiles/progress.marks': Operation not permitted
chown: changing ownership of `po/nb/CMakeFiles': Operation not permitted
chown: changing ownership of `po/nb/guayadeque.mo': Operation not permitted
chown: changing ownership of `po/is/cmake_install.cmake': Operation not permitted
chown: changing ownership of `po/is/Makefile': Operation not permitted
chown: changing ownership of `po/is/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.is.mo.dir/build.make': Operation not permitted
chown: changing ownership of `po/is/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.is.mo.dir/progress.make': Operation not permitted
chown: changing ownership of `po/is/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.is.mo.dir/cmake_clean.cmake': Operation not permitted
chown: changing ownership of `po/is/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.is.mo.dir/depend.make': Operation not permitted
chown: changing ownership of `po/is/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.is.mo.dir/DependInfo.cmake': Operation not permitted
chown: changing ownership of `po/is/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.is.mo.dir/depend.internal': Operation not permitted
chown: changing ownership of `po/is/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.is.mo.dir': Operation not permitted
chown: changing ownership of `po/is/CMakeFiles/CMakeDirectoryInformation.cmake': Operation not permitted
chown: changing ownership of `po/is/CMakeFiles/progress.marks': Operation not permitted
chown: changing ownership of `po/is/CMakeFiles': Operation not permitted
chown: changing ownership of `po/is/guayadeque.mo': Operation not permitted
chown: changing ownership of `po/th/cmake_install.cmake': Operation not permitted
chown: changing ownership of `po/th/Makefile': Operation not permitted
chown: changing ownership of `po/th/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.th.mo.dir/build.make': Operation not permitted
chown: changing ownership of `po/th/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.th.mo.dir/progress.make': Operation not permitted
chown: changing ownership of `po/th/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.th.mo.dir/cmake_clean.cmake': Operation not permitted
chown: changing ownership of `po/th/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.th.mo.dir/depend.make': Operation not permitted
chown: changing ownership of `po/th/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.th.mo.dir/DependInfo.cmake': Operation not permitted
chown: changing ownership of `po/th/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.th.mo.dir/depend.internal': Operation not permitted
chown: changing ownership of `po/th/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.th.mo.dir': Operation not permitted
chown: changing ownership of `po/th/CMakeFiles/CMakeDirectoryInformation.cmake': Operation not permitted
chown: changing ownership of `po/th/CMakeFiles/progress.marks': Operation not permitted
chown: changing ownership of `po/th/CMakeFiles': Operation not permitted
chown: changing ownership of `po/th/guayadeque.mo': Operation not permitted
chown: changing ownership of `src/guayadeque': Operation not permitted
chown: changing ownership of `src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/PcListBox.o': Operation not permitted
chown: changing ownership of `src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/Images.o': Operation not permitted
chown: changing ownership of `src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/dbus/mpris.o': Operation not permitted
chown: changing ownership of `src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/dbus/gsession.o': Operation not permitted
chown: changing ownership of `src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/dbus/gudbus.o': Operation not permitted
chown: changing ownership of `src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/dbus/mmkeys.o': Operation not permitted
chown: changing ownership of `src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/dbus/notify.o': Operation not permitted
chown: changing ownership of `src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/LabelEditor.o': Operation not permitted
chown: changing ownership of `src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/MainApp.o': Operation not permitted
chown: changing ownership of `src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/YeListBox.o': Operation not permitted
chown: changing ownership of `src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/Preferences.o': Operation not permitted
chown: changing ownership of `src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/LyricsPanel.o': Operation not permitted
chown: changing ownership of `src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/RaListBox.o': Operation not permitted
chown: changing ownership of `src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/ChannelEditor.o': Operation not permitted
chown: changing ownership of `src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/CoverEdit.o': Operation not permitted
chown: changing ownership of `src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/AutoScrollText.o': Operation not permitted
chown: changing ownership of `src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/ToggleRoundButton.o': Operation not permitted
chown: changing ownership of `src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/DbCache.o': Operation not permitted
chown: changing ownership of `src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/OnlineLinks.o': Operation not permitted
chown: changing ownership of `src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/ShowImage.o': Operation not permitted
chown: changing ownership of `src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/SplashWin.o': Operation not permitted
chown: changing ownership of `src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/Config.o': Operation not permitted
chown: changing ownership of `src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/FileBrowser.o': Operation not permitted
chown: changing ownership of `src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/depend.make': Operation not permitted
chown: changing ownership of `src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/Podcasts.o': Operation not permitted
chown: changing ownership of `src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/VolumeFrame.o': Operation not permitted
chown: changing ownership of `src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/PLSoListBox.o': Operation not permitted
chown: changing ownership of `src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/MusicDns.o': Operation not permitted
chown: changing ownership of `src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/PlayListAppend.o': Operation not permitted
chown: changing ownership of `src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/AudioScrobble.o': Operation not permitted
chown: changing ownership of `src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/RoundButton.o': Operation not permitted
chown: changing ownership of `src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/RatingCtrl.o': Operation not permitted
chown: changing ownership of `src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/Discogs.o': Operation not permitted
chown: changing ownership of `src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/ItemListBox.o': Operation not permitted
chown: changing ownership of `src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/PlayList.o': Operation not permitted
chown: changing ownership of `src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/ConfirmExit.o': Operation not permitted
chown: changing ownership of `src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/RadioPanel.o': Operation not permitted
chown: changing ownership of `src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/TaListBox.o': Operation not permitted
chown: changing ownership of `src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/LastFMPanel.o': Operation not permitted
chown: changing ownership of `src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/CoverFrame.o': Operation not permitted
chown: changing ownership of `src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/RadioGenreEditor.o': Operation not permitted
chown: changing ownership of `src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/AuiNotebook.o': Operation not permitted
chown: changing ownership of `src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/Utils.o': Operation not permitted
chown: changing ownership of `src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/AutoPulseGauge.o': Operation not permitted
chown: changing ownership of `src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/LastFM.o': Operation not permitted
chown: changing ownership of `src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/AuiDockArt.o': Operation not permitted
chown: changing ownership of `src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/DbLibrary.o': Operation not permitted
chown: changing ownership of `src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/TaskBar.o': Operation not permitted
chown: changing ownership of `src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/GeListBox.o': Operation not permitted
chown: changing ownership of `src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/StatusBar.o': Operation not permitted
chown: changing ownership of `src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/PlayerPanel.o': Operation not permitted
chown: changing ownership of `src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/FileRenamer.o': Operation not permitted
chown: changing ownership of `src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/Base64.o': Operation not permitted
chown: changing ownership of `src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/SelCoverFile.o': Operation not permitted
chown: changing ownership of `src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/Db.o': Operation not permitted
chown: changing ownership of `src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/Google.o': Operation not permitted
chown: changing ownership of `src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/DynamicPlayList.o': Operation not permitted
chown: changing ownership of `src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/StaticBitmap.o': Operation not permitted
chown: changing ownership of `src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/AlbumBrowser.o': Operation not permitted
chown: changing ownership of `src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/LastFMCovers.o': Operation not permitted
chown: changing ownership of `src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/TagInfo.o': Operation not permitted
chown: changing ownership of `src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/PodcastsPanel.o': Operation not permitted
chown: changing ownership of `src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/PlayerFilters.o': Operation not permitted
chown: changing ownership of `src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/TrackEdit.o': Operation not permitted
chown: changing ownership of `src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/LibPanel.o': Operation not permitted
chown: changing ownership of `src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/depend.internal': Operation not permitted
chown: changing ownership of `src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/Shoutcast.o': Operation not permitted
chown: changing ownership of `src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/ListView.o': Operation not permitted
chown: changing ownership of `src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/MediaCtrl.o': Operation not permitted
chown: changing ownership of `src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/ApeTag.o': Operation not permitted
chown: changing ownership of `src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/LibUpdate.o': Operation not permitted
chown: changing ownership of `src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/Equalizer.o': Operation not permitted
chown: changing ownership of `src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/Amazon.o': Operation not permitted
chown: changing ownership of `src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/ArListBox.o': Operation not permitted
chown: changing ownership of `src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/MusicBrainz.o': Operation not permitted
chown: changing ownership of `src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/MainFrame.o': Operation not permitted
chown: changing ownership of `src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/CoListBox.o': Operation not permitted
chown: changing ownership of `src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/PlayListFile.o': Operation not permitted
chown: changing ownership of `src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/NewChannel.o': Operation not permitted
chown: changing ownership of `src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/Vumeters.o': Operation not permitted
chown: changing ownership of `src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/AlListBox.o': Operation not permitted
chown: changing ownership of `src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/SoListBox.o': Operation not permitted
chown: changing ownership of `src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/PlayListPanel.o': Operation not permitted
garthh@garthh-desktop ~/guayadeque $ svn update
At revision 1097.

*when it got to here, I got asked the question below, no Idea so I typed in Y, pressed enter*

garthh@garthh-desktop ~/guayadeque $ ./build
rm: remove write-protected regular file `CMakeCache.txt'? Y
-- Using install prefix /usr ...
Current revision is 1097
-- Configuring done
CMake Error: Cannot open file for write: /home/garthh/guayadeque/po/is/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.is.mo.dir/build.make.tmp
CMake Error: : System Error: Permission denied
CMake Error: Could not create /home/garthh/guayadeque/po/is/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.is.mo.dir/cmake_clean.cmake
CMake Error: Cannot open file for write: /home/garthh/guayadeque/po/is/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.is.mo.dir/DependInfo.cmake.tmp
CMake Error: : System Error: Permission denied
CMake Error: Cannot open file for write: /home/garthh/guayadeque/po/is/CMakeFiles/CMakeDirectoryInformation.cmake.tmp
CMake Error: : System Error: Permission denied
CMake Error: Cannot open file for write: /home/garthh/guayadeque/po/nb/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.nb.mo.dir/build.make.tmp
CMake Error: : System Error: Permission denied
CMake Error: Could not create /home/garthh/guayadeque/po/nb/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.nb.mo.dir/cmake_clean.cmake
CMake Error: Cannot open file for write: /home/garthh/guayadeque/po/nb/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.nb.mo.dir/DependInfo.cmake.tmp
CMake Error: : System Error: Permission denied
CMake Error: Cannot open file for write: /home/garthh/guayadeque/po/nb/CMakeFiles/CMakeDirectoryInformation.cmake.tmp
CMake Error: : System Error: Permission denied
CMake Error: Cannot open file for write: /home/garthh/guayadeque/po/th/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.th.mo.dir/build.make.tmp
CMake Error: : System Error: Permission denied
CMake Error: Could not create /home/garthh/guayadeque/po/th/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.th.mo.dir/cmake_clean.cmake
CMake Error: Cannot open file for write: /home/garthh/guayadeque/po/th/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.th.mo.dir/DependInfo.cmake.tmp
CMake Error: : System Error: Permission denied
CMake Error: Cannot open file for write: /home/garthh/guayadeque/po/th/CMakeFiles/CMakeDirectoryInformation.cmake.tmp
CMake Error: : System Error: Permission denied
-- Generating done
CMake Error: Cannot open file for write: /home/garthh/guayadeque/po/is/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.is.mo.dir/progress.make.tmp
CMake Error: : System Error: Permission denied
CMake Error: Cannot open file for write: /home/garthh/guayadeque/po/nb/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.nb.mo.dir/progress.make.tmp
CMake Error: : System Error: Permission denied
CMake Error: Cannot open file for write: /home/garthh/guayadeque/po/th/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.th.mo.dir/progress.make.tmp
CMake Error: : System Error: Permission denied
CMake Error: Cannot open file for write: /home/garthh/guayadeque/po/is//CMakeFiles/progress.marks.tmp
CMake Error: : System Error: Permission denied
CMake Error: Cannot open file for write: /home/garthh/guayadeque/po/nb//CMakeFiles/progress.marks.tmp
CMake Error: : System Error: Permission denied
CMake Error: Cannot open file for write: /home/garthh/guayadeque/po/th//CMakeFiles/progress.marks.tmp
CMake Error: : System Error: Permission denied
-- Build files have been written to: /home/garthh/guayadeque

----------


## anonbeat

> & the result
> 
> rthh@garthh-desktop ~/guayadeque $ chown garthh:garthh * -R
> chown: changing ownership of `CMakeCache.txt': Operation not permitted
> chown: changing ownership of `install_manifest.txt': Operation not permitted
> chown: changing ownership of `po/cmake_install.cmake': Operation not permitted
> chown: changing ownership of `po/nb/cmake_install.cmake': Operation not permitted
> chown: changing ownership of `po/nb/Makefile': Operation not permitted
> chown: changing ownership of `po/nb/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.nb.mo.dir/build.make': Operation not permitted
> ...


Sorry I missed a sudo

this should work


```
cd /home/garthh/guayadeque
sudo chown garthh:garthh * -R
svn update
./build
sudo make install
```

Thanks for your help

----------


## nothingspecial

> Sorry I missed a sudo
> 
> this should work
> 
> 
> ```
> cd /home/garthh/guayadeque
> sudo chown garthh:garthh * -R
> svn update
> ...


This is exactly what I mean.

Hope you get it working Garthhh

----------


## VastOne

For my 1000th Message I just wanted to say 


THANK YOU ANONBEAT!  For such an incredible development in Guayadeque.


Thats all!

----------


## Garthhh

That worked
Thanks Juan,

cd /home/garthh/guayadeque
sudo chown garthh:garthh * -R
svn update
./build
sudo make install
is this what I need to run
when I need to want to update?

----------


## anonbeat

> That worked
> Thanks Juan,
> 
> cd /home/garthh/guayadeque
> sudo chown garthh:garthh * -R
> svn update
> ./build
> sudo make install
> is this what I need to run
> when I need to want to update?


Only need to run


```
cd guayadeque
svn update
./build
sudo make install
```

Thanks for your help

----------


## Garthhh

> Only need to run
> 
> 
> ```
> cd guayadeque
> svn update
> ./build
> sudo make install
> ```
> ...


worked fine on my other PC which hadn't been updated for a few weeks & was still on 1058
I did have to tell it to rescan the library

what does 
 to update the svn revision in splash use
mean?
or more specifically
in splash use

----------


## VastOne

I have created a simple bash script to take care of the SVN updates for anyone who wants to use it.  This should be helpful to new users who want to get to the latest SVN.  Just remember that in order to run SVN updates you must have already run this:



```
cd
sudo apt-get install subversion build-essential cmake libwxgtk2.8-dev libtagc0-dev libsqlite3-dev libcurl4-openssl-dev libdbus-1-dev libgstreamer0.10-dev libflac-dev

svn co http://guayadeque.svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/guayadeque/Trunk guayadeque
```


Attached is the file gqsvn.sh.tar.gz

Extract it to your home directory

You can invoke this at any time by dropping to terminal and running: 



```
sudo sh gqsvn.sh
```

You will now be running the latest SVN   :Guitar: 

Let me know if you have any questions.

Edit :  If you get an error message when you download this file that says "/tmp/gqsvn.sh.tar-1.gz could not be opened, because the associated helper application does not exist. Change the association in your preferences."  save the file instead and then open it.  This seems to be an ongoing bug within Firefox I was not aware of.

2nd Edit : I have updated this so that the script now compares the current svn to what you have and will run accordingly. It is tested and works well, let me know if you have questions

----------


## Garthhh

eventually I'll install on a 3rd computer which brings me back to my question from earlier
can I copy my layout  to a different computer?

----------


## Linye

Having this problem with revision 97 that if I let Guayadeque on pause for a few minutes it will eat my processor using more than 90% of CPU. It happened three times already.

----------


## ivanovnegro

> There is one bug with the media control.
> Pressing stop during crossfading causes the time in the control panel to show a wrong value (e.g. 35:29/4:00).


Another issue in respect of the media control. When the playlist ends the last song shows the wrong time but its everytime only a difference of one second. It doesnt bother me. An example, the last song in the playlist now on my computer ended and shows this in the media control, 03:18/03:19, I dont know if guayadeque is supposed to that, but its not really a problem.

----------


## dgaud

> Having this problem with revision 97 that if I let Guayadeque on pause for a few minutes it will eat my processor using more than 90% of CPU. It happened three times already.


Yep. This has been mentioned before (read a couple of pages back). It has to do apparently with some specific hardwares. For example, it happens in my desktop, but not in my girlfriends laptop, both running 10.04, svn ver 1097. I'm still looking for a solution.

----------


## GeekGirl1

> "Vumeters" should be corrected to "VU Meters", as it stands for Volume Units. Nice touch on the peak hold bars.


 


> Changed the Vumeters to VU Meters. 
> Thank you for your help


I'm running SVN 1097, but don't see the VU Meters change.

What is your development environment? It's been a while, so I'd like to experiment with the source code to chase down this window label (and drop-down menu) as a refresher. (Please don't wait for me. When / if I get confident with the source, I'll try to help, but not right now.)

Next bugs: I'm listening to a Shoutcast stream and wanted to save the stream in a playlist. Attached are 2 screenshots.

The first one is the selected Shoutcast stream with the current selection showing in the Now Playing window. Note that I'm seeing the IP address, not the title of the station.

Can the Now Playing window display the station title (what I expected)?

The second screenshot is what I see after I right-clicked the Now Playing stream and saved to a playlist called "Shoutcast". The list is blank.

I expected the station listing to show in the playlist.

----------


## VastOne

> I'm running SVN 1097, but don't see the VU Meters change.
> 
> What is your development environment? It's been a while, so I'd like to experiment with the source code to chase down this window label (and drop-down menu) as a refresher. (Please don't wait for me. When / if I get confident with the source, I'll try to help, but not right now.)
> 
> Next bugs: I'm listening to a Shoutcast stream and wanted to save the stream in a playlist. Attached are 2 screenshots.
> 
> The first one is the selected Shoutcast stream with the current selection showing in the Now Playing window. Note that I'm seeing the IP address, not the title of the station.
> 
> Can the Now Playing window display the station title (what I expected)?
> ...


Interesting....I have never once seen an IP address in now playing and I use G-Que 95% listening to radio stations, albeit the majority from Shoutcast. 

If you saved the station to a playlist, it would be in the static playlists under the name that you gave it or saved it to.

----------


## eltama

> Please can you do a backtrace ? I bet its a taglib segfault...
> 
> Thanks for your help


You are right, it's a taglib problem. This is the trace:


```
Program received signal SIGSEGV, Segmentation fault.
0x00eacbe1 in ?? () from /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6
(gdb) bt
#0  0x00eacbe1 in ?? () from /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6
#1  0x00eaef9c in malloc () from /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6
#2  0x00de7c07 in operator new(unsigned int) () from /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6
#3  0x00c228c7 in TagLib::ByteVector::resize(unsigned int, char) ()
   from /usr/lib/libtag.so.1
#4  0x00c248ea in TagLib::File::insert(TagLib::ByteVector const&, unsigned long, unsigned long) () from /usr/lib/libtag.so.1
#5  0x00bf565e in TagLib::MPEG::File::save(int, bool) ()
   from /usr/lib/libtag.so.1
#6  0x00bf56ec in TagLib::MPEG::File::save(int) () from /usr/lib/libtag.so.1
#7  0x00bf5725 in TagLib::MPEG::File::save() () from /usr/lib/libtag.so.1
#8  0x00c4398e in TagLib::FileRef::save() () from /usr/lib/libtag.so.1
#9  0x08229faf in guTagInfo::Write (this=0x9345c38)
    at /home/tamalet/bin/guayadeque/src/TagInfo.cpp:469
#10 0x0822d627 in guMp3TagInfo::Write (this=0x9345c38)
    at /home/tamalet/bin/guayadeque/src/TagInfo.cpp:667
#11 0x080e88f8 in guDbLibrary::UpdateSongs (this=0x8576268, Songs=0xbfffdd04)
    at /home/tamalet/bin/guayadeque/src/DbLibrary.cpp:1580
#12 0x081b3def in guPlayList::OnEditTracksClicked (this=0x8be2ef0, event=...)
    at /home/tamalet/bin/guayadeque/src/PlayList.cpp:1434
#13 0x00173a9f in wxAppConsole::HandleEvent(wxEvtHandler*, void (wxEvtHandler::*)(wxEvent&), wxEvent&) const () from /usr/lib/libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0
#14 0x00212379 in wxEvtHandler::ProcessEventIfMatches(wxEventTableEntryBase cons
```

It's annoying because this used to work, now I cannot edit the labels remotely.

----------


## anonbeat

> You are right, it's a taglib problem. This is the trace:
> 
> 
> ```
> Program received signal SIGSEGV, Segmentation fault.
> 0x00eacbe1 in ?? () from /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6
> (gdb) bt
> #0  0x00eacbe1 in ?? () from /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6
> #1  0x00eaef9c in malloc () from /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6
> ...


You can always send the bug report to taglib team

----------


## VastOne

A friend of mine, with 575,000 music tracks, loaded G-Que today to help with database testing.

He pulled the latest Deb from sourceforge and was at the latest svn of 1097, which is cool, but the deb installed G-que into his /Downloads directory instead of home....

How is that even possible?  I am sure he dloaded the Deb to that directory and ran it from there but I thought the installer put it in our /Home dirs?

----------


## anonbeat

> A friend of mine, with 575,000 music tracks, loaded G-Que today to help with database testing.
> 
> He pulled the latest Deb from sourceforge and was at the latest svn of 1097, which is cool, but the deb installed G-que into his /Downloads directory instead of home....
> 
> How is that even possible?  I am sure he dloaded the Deb to that directory and ran it from there but I thought the installer put it in our /Home dirs?


That dont makes sense. I havent tried that debian package but I think the binary are installed at /usr/bin/guayadeque. But dont take my word as never tried that. Why not installed svn version from my ppa ?

Thanks for your help

----------


## VastOne

> That dont makes sense. I havent tried that debian package but I think the binary are installed at /usr/bin/guayadeque. But dont take my word as never tried that. Why not installed svn version from my ppa ?
> 
> Thanks for your help


I have always used the sourceforge as I thought that was the defacto place to get it from, but I am wrong... 

I will change my sig line... :LOL:

----------


## VastOne

> That dont makes sense. I havent tried that debian package but I think the binary are installed at /usr/bin/guayadeque. But dont take my word as never tried that. Why not installed svn version from my ppa ?
> 
> Thanks for your help


Anon,

What is the actual destination that Guayadeque shoud be installed?  From the very first day I started using it, it has resided in my /Home dir, where I run the svn update and ./build from. 

Is that how everyones is and should be?

Edit -

Binary in /usr/bin

conf in /Home?

Is that correct?

----------


## anonbeat

> Anon,
> 
> What is the actual destination that Guayadeque shoud be installed?  From the very first day I started using it, it has resided in my /Home dir, where I run the svn update and ./build from. 
> 
> Is that how everyones is and should be?
> 
> Edit -
> 
> Binary in /usr/bin
> ...


Yes that is the default. Binary should be in /usr/bin once its installed and the configuration files are located into the user home dire at .guayadeque folder.

Thanks for your help

----------


## VastOne

> Yes that is the default. Binary should be in /usr/bin once its installed and the configuration files are located into the user home dire at .guayadeque folder.
> 
> Thanks for your help


Thank you...Do you have an idea when you will have another svn update?  No rush, just testing a new script that will check for current and back out if you are at the current, that part is working, but I need a new svn to make sure the rest functions.

Thanks

----------


## anonbeat

> Thank you...Do you have an idea when you will have another svn update?  No rush, just testing a new script that will check for current and back out if you are at the current, that part is working, but I need a new svn to make sure the rest functions.
> 
> Thanks


I am working right now in a huge change that affect the database format to increase speed and low memory usage. Im finishing some more changes that need to be done before I can submit to svn.

Thanks for your help

----------


## VastOne

Anon, so you know of a way to get the current svn from terminal without doing svn update?

Thanks

Edit

I found it...Thanks



```
svn info
```

----------


## GeekGirl1

> Interesting....I have never once seen an IP address in now playing and I use G-Que 95% listening to radio stations, albeit the majority from Shoutcast. 
> 
> If you saved the station to a playlist, it would be in the static playlists under the name that you gave it or saved it to.


Yesterday, I posted the screenshots from my Now Playing window showing an IP address and blank playlist.

Today, I see a "normal" Now Playing window. However, the static playlist I created called "Shoutcast" is not blank. Instead of an expected "TheWorldNetRadio - Blues" track, I get what's shown in the screenshot.

Every time I right-click the Now Playing window to save the station to the playlist "Shoutcast" it records this same track. That's why you see 2 identical listings. There's at least one bug somewhere. I think "The Blue Chip Bop" was a track played by this station at one time and G-que (nice nickname) is stuck on it.

I need to mention the (insert bad language that will trigger the mods) SHOUTcast license changes that are (bad language here again) against open source. VLC has dropped SHOUTcast support, Amarok also.

Press Release about Shoutcast Removal in VLC

A SHOUTcast forum thread: VLC & SHOUTcast

Whatever you decide to do about this is OK by me. I still like the player.

----------


## anonbeat

> Yesterday, I posted the screenshots from my Now Playing window showing an IP address and blank playlist.
> 
> Today, I see a "normal" Now Playing window. However, the static playlist I created called "Shoutcast" is not blank. Instead of an expected "TheWorldNetRadio - Blues" track, I get what's shown in the screenshot.
> 
> Every time I right-click the Now Playing window to save the station to the playlist "Shoutcast" it records this same track. That's why you see 2 identical listings. There's at least one bug somewhere. I think "The Blue Chip Bop" was a track played by this station at one time and G-que (nice nickname) is stuck on it.
> 
> I need to mention the (insert bad language that will trigger the mods) SHOUTcast license changes that are (bad language here again) against open source. VLC has dropped SHOUTcast support, Amarok also.
> 
> Press Release about Shoutcast Removal in VLC
> ...


The program dont allow to save radiostations in playlists at the moment. What you see is a bug and I will fix it asap.

About Shoutcast I dont know at this moment. I need to read more about it.

Thanks for your help testing the program.

----------


## eltama

> You can always send the bug report to taglib team


I thought about that, but I wonder if just that backtrace will be enough or they would want to know about the specific code that makes the call.

Update: I reported the bug: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=242568

----------


## anonbeat

> I thought about that, but I wonder if just that backtrace will be enough or they would want to know about the specific code that makes the call.


I think you should install the taglib debug package and then do the backtrace again with taglib debug information. That will tell them where exactly the problem is 

Thanks for your help

----------


## eltama

> I think you should install the taglib debug package and then do the backtrace again with taglib debug information. That will tell them where exactly the problem is 
> 
> Thanks for your help


I already have libtag1-dev and libtagc0-dev among other TagLib packages. But how do I link those to guayadeque?

I already had an answer of a guy that saying that he cannot reproduce the problem. Of course he is talking about TagLib only, not guayadeque. 

What seems strange to me is that the tags are changed (for the first file only), but then it crashes.

----------


## anonbeat

> I already have libtag1-dev and libtagc0-dev among other TagLib packages. But how do I link those to guayadeque?
> 
> I already had an answer of a guy that saying that he cannot reproduce the problem. Of course he is talking about TagLib only, not guayadeque. 
> 
> What seems strange to me is that the tags are changed (for the first file only), but then it crashes.


I will try to reproduce it here... what files where you trying to add the label ?

Thanks for yoru help

EDIT: Just tested here and the lables are saved correctly please let me know what files you tried to save to.

----------


## anonbeat

I Have commited a huge database change to try to increate speed browsing the library and the application load time and also lower the memory used.

Also added the format column in the tracks list box.

I have been doing tests with a database with 200,000 tracks and the difference is noticeable. In memory usage it was using 230Mb before and now 138Mb.

The update process can take some minutes while its changing the format of the database but this will be run onlyo once. 

Please let me know how you see it.

Thanks for your help

----------


## anonbeat

> Alright so i decided to push Guayadeque to the limit today, and loaded my entire music collection into it (all 200,000 tracks!) I noticed a few changes in performance so these my be considered as grounds for large library support:
> 
> 1) During the updating of the library, beyond 50,000 tracks the entire application window became unresponsive, greyed out and I had to restart it, then i ran 'update library' and it went better the second time (even though the program greyed out, it was still playing the music at least, but i couldn't control it during that time).
> 
> 2) the application becomes completely unresponsive for about 20 seconds EVERY TIME i type anything into the library search box.
> 
> 3) When a song is playing, and smart play is on, the application becomes unresponsive for about 5-10 seconds while it adds songs to the playlist.
> 
> 4) There is a significant delay (about 5-10 seconds) from the time i hit pause/stop to when the actual playback stops.
> ...


Hello can you update to latest svn revision and check if behaves better now ?

Btw you can make playlists by location selecting as filter criteria Path.

Thanks for your help

----------


## eltama

> I will try to reproduce it here... what files where you trying to add the label ?
> 
> Thanks for yoru help
> 
> EDIT: Just tested here and the lables are saved correctly please let me know what files you tried to save to.


Any mp3 file, oggs work fine. But it only fails when I edit files that are on a remote machine and I access them via ssh.

----------


## eltama

> I Have commited a huge database change to try to increate speed browsing the library and the application load time and also lower the memory used.
> 
> Also added the format column in the tracks list box.
> 
> I have been doing tests with a database with 200,000 tracks and the difference is noticeable. In memory usage it was using 230Mb before and now 138Mb.
> 
> The update process can take some minutes while its changing the format of the database but this will be run onlyo once. 
> 
> Please let me know how you see it.
> ...


Nice one! I'll be testing it soon.

----------


## Garthhh

> I Have commited a huge database change to try to increate speed browsing the library and the application load time and also lower the memory used.
> 
> Also added the format column in the tracks list box.
> 
> I have been doing tests with a database with 200,000 tracks and the difference is noticeable. In memory usage it was using 230Mb before and now 138Mb.
> 
> The update process can take some minutes while its changing the format of the database but this will be run onlyo once. 
> 
> Please let me know how you see it.
> ...


Could you add labels to the possible columns in the track list box?

I would like to have a user set qualifier with which to set up smart playlists, but the functionality is better if it is easily visible

----------


## VastOne

I have updated the svn script here to better handle the svn update.

It will now check your current svn to what is available and act accordingly.

Please try it and let me know if you have any questions.

----------


## rotwang888

> I Have commited a huge database change to try to increate speed browsing the library and the application load time and also lower the memory used.
> 
> Also added the format column in the tracks list box.
> 
> I have been doing tests with a database with 200,000 tracks and the difference is noticeable. In memory usage it was using 230Mb before and now 138Mb.
> 
> The update process can take some minutes while its changing the format of the database but this will be run onlyo once. 
> 
> Please let me know how you see it.
> ...


I just updated and it seems like the library update is quicker, but I had a couple small issues.  There was a conflict which I resolved (I think) in favor of the new file.  Hopefully I made the right choice.  The first time I launched Guayadeque after the update it crashed.  "Segmentation fault- core dumped" or something similar.  After that it ran fine, but I don't see anything in the format column on any tracks.
  It's been ages now since you changed this, but I wanted to say the problem with the now playing list getting stuck is gone, but it now takes 2 tries to advance past a deleted track.  Pressing next (or back) the first time will remove the dead track, but the original track keeps playing.  Only on the second press will it advance to the next track.
  Also, I don't know if this will give you any new information, but once in a while I get a problem where a track will finish and the next AND the previous track in the list will play.  I think I've reported this before, but the output in the terminal looked different than what I've seen before, so I'll include it here.  There's some stuff about fading tracks, but I always have the crossfader turned off.


```
05:59:11 PM: OnMediaPosition... 365128 - 367542   1277139186 0
05:59:11 PM: OnNextTrackButtonClick Cur: 50    0
05:59:11 PM: SetNextTrack: 51
05:59:11 PM: LoadMedia Cur: 51  1
05:59:11 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * current stream list * * * * * * * * * *
05:59:11 PM: [waiting] 'grammar220_adverbs.mp3'
05:59:11 PM: [playing] 'grammar219_badly.mp3'
05:59:11 PM: [waiting for EOS] 'npr_124982635.mp3'
05:59:11 PM: [waiting for EOS] 'h4cked-episode38.mp3'
05:59:11 PM: [prerolling] 'ahow_20100526-1000a.mp3'
05:59:11 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
05:59:11 PM: OnMediaTags...
05:59:11 PM: OnMediaBitrate...96000
05:59:11 PM: OnMediaLoaded Cur: 51 1   1277139551
05:59:11 PM: ********************************************************************* MediaCtrl::Play
05:59:11 PM: playing stream file:///home/craig/Music/Podcasts/Grammar Girl Quick and Dirty Tips for Better Writing/grammar220_adverbs.mp3, play type 0, crossfade 0
05:59:11 PM: going to start playback for stream file:///home/craig/Music/Podcasts/Grammar Girl Quick and Dirty Tips for Better Writing/grammar220_adverbs.mp3 (play type 1, crossfade 0) -> FADING_IN | PLAYING
05:59:11 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * current stream list * * * * * * * * * *
05:59:11 PM: [waiting for EOS] 'grammar220_adverbs.mp3'
05:59:11 PM: [playing] 'grammar219_badly.mp3'
05:59:11 PM: [waiting for EOS] 'npr_124982635.mp3'
05:59:11 PM: [waiting for EOS] 'h4cked-episode38.mp3'
05:59:11 PM: [prerolling] 'ahow_20100526-1000a.mp3'
05:59:11 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
05:59:11 PM: OnMediaBitrate...96000
05:59:12 PM: OnMediaPosition... 366127 - 367542   1277139186 1277139551
05:59:13 PM: OnMediaPosition... 367129 - 367542   1277139186 1277139551
05:59:13 PM: Going to check if pending streams after EOS
05:59:13 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * current stream list * * * * * * * * * *
05:59:13 PM: [waiting for EOS] 'grammar220_adverbs.mp3'
05:59:13 PM: [pending remove] 'grammar219_badly.mp3'
05:59:13 PM: [waiting for EOS] 'npr_124982635.mp3'
05:59:13 PM: [waiting for EOS] 'h4cked-episode38.mp3'
05:59:13 PM: [prerolling] 'ahow_20100526-1000a.mp3'
05:59:13 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
05:59:13 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * current stream list * * * * * * * * * *
05:59:13 PM: [waiting for EOS] 'grammar220_adverbs.mp3'
05:59:13 PM: [pending remove] 'grammar219_badly.mp3'
05:59:13 PM: [waiting for EOS] 'npr_124982635.mp3'
05:59:13 PM: [waiting for EOS] 'h4cked-episode38.mp3'
05:59:13 PM: [prerolling] 'ahow_20100526-1000a.mp3'
05:59:13 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
05:59:13 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * current stream list * * * * * * * * * *
05:59:13 PM: [playing] 'grammar220_adverbs.mp3'
05:59:13 PM: [playing] 'npr_124982635.mp3'
05:59:13 PM: [playing] 'h4cked-episode38.mp3'
05:59:13 PM: [prerolling] 'ahow_20100526-1000a.mp3'
05:59:13 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
05:59:13 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * current stream list * * * * * * * * * *
05:59:13 PM: [playing] 'grammar220_adverbs.mp3'
05:59:13 PM: [playing] 'npr_124982635.mp3'
05:59:13 PM: [playing] 'h4cked-episode38.mp3'
05:59:13 PM: [prerolling] 'ahow_20100526-1000a.mp3'
05:59:13 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
05:59:13 PM: OnMediaFinished (1277139186) Cur: 51  1277139551
05:59:13 PM: Media Finished Cancelled... 1277139186 1277139551
05:59:13 PM: OnMediaState: 4 1277139186 1277139551
05:59:13 PM: OnMediaPlayStarted  1277139551
05:59:13 PM: OnMediaState: 4 1277139551 0
05:59:13 PM: OnMediaState: 4 1277139551 0
05:59:13 PM: OnMediaBitrate...117000
05:59:14 PM: OnMediaPosition... 185 - 393404   1277139551 0
05:59:15 PM: OnMediaPosition... 1183 - 393404   1277139551 0
05:59:16 PM: OnMediaPosition... 2181 - 393404   1277139551 0
05:59:17 PM: OnMediaPosition... 3179 - 393404   1277139551 0
05:59:18 PM: OnMediaPosition... 4176 - 393404   1277139551 0
05:59:19 PM: OnMediaPosition... 5173 - 393404   1277139551 0
05:59:20 PM: OnMediaPosition... 6173 - 393404   1277139551 0
05:59:21 PM: OnMediaPosition... 7170 - 393404   1277139551 0
05:59:22 PM: OnMediaPosition... 8169 - 393404   1277139551 0
05:59:23 PM: OnMediaPosition... 9170 - 393404   1277139551 0
05:59:24 PM: OnMediaPosition... 10168 - 393404   1277139551 0
05:59:25 PM: OnMediaPosition... 11166 - 393404   1277139551 0
05:59:26 PM: OnMediaPosition... 12164 - 393404   1277139551 0
05:59:27 PM: OnMediaPosition... 13164 - 393404   1277139551 0
05:59:28 PM: OnMediaPosition... 14162 - 393404   1277139551 0
05:59:29 PM: OnMediaPosition... 15159 - 393404   1277139551 0
05:59:30 PM: OnMediaPosition... 16157 - 393404   1277139551 0
05:59:31 PM: OnMediaPosition... 17155 - 393404   1277139551 0
05:59:32 PM: OnMediaPosition... 18155 - 393404   1277139551 0
05:59:33 PM: OnMediaPosition... 19153 - 393404   1277139551 0
05:59:34 PM: OnMediaPosition... 20151 - 393404   1277139551 0
05:59:35 PM: OnMediaPosition... 21148 - 393404   1277139551 0
05:59:36 PM: OnMediaPosition... 22146 - 393404   1277139551 0
05:59:37 PM: OnMediaPosition... 23144 - 393404   1277139551 0
05:59:38 PM: OnMediaPosition... 24143 - 393404   1277139551 0
05:59:39 PM: OnMediaPosition... 25141 - 393404   1277139551 0
05:59:40 PM: OnMediaPosition... 26139 - 393404   1277139551 0
05:59:41 PM: OnMediaPosition... 27137 - 393404   1277139551 0
05:59:41 PM: OnStopButtonClick Cur: 51
05:59:41 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * current stream list * * * * * * * * * *
05:59:41 PM: [playing] 'grammar220_adverbs.mp3'
05:59:41 PM: [playing] 'npr_124982635.mp3'
05:59:41 PM: [playing] 'h4cked-episode38.mp3'
05:59:41 PM: [prerolling] 'ahow_20100526-1000a.mp3'
05:59:41 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
05:59:41 PM: fading stream [1.000000, 27924896874] to [0.000000, 27924897124] file:///home/craig/Music/Podcasts/h4cked.com/h4cked-episode38.mp3
05:59:41 PM: fading stream [1.000000, 27924896874] to [0.000000, 27924897124] file:///home/craig/Music/Podcasts/NPR_ All Songs Considered Podcast/npr_124982635.mp3
05:59:41 PM: fading stream [1.000000, 27924896874] to [0.000000, 27924897124] file:///home/craig/Music/Podcasts/Grammar Girl Quick and Dirty Tips for Better Writing/grammar220_adverbs.mp3
05:59:41 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * current stream list * * * * * * * * * *
05:59:41 PM: [fading->stopped] 'grammar220_adverbs.mp3'
05:59:41 PM: [fading->stopped] 'npr_124982635.mp3'
05:59:41 PM: [fading->stopped] 'h4cked-episode38.mp3'
05:59:41 PM: [pending remove] 'ahow_20100526-1000a.mp3'
05:59:41 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
05:59:41 PM: OnMediaState: 2 1277139551 0
05:59:41 PM: OnMediaState: 2 1277139551 0
05:59:41 PM: OnMediaState: 2 1277139551 0
05:59:41 PM: StatusChanged( 2, 0, 0, 0 )
05:59:41 PM: OnMediaPosition... 1368164782 - 0   1277139551 0
05:59:41 PM: OnNextTrackButtonClick Cur: 51    0
05:59:41 PM: SetNextTrack: 52
05:59:41 PM: Next Track when not playing..
05:59:41 PM: OnMediaState: 2 1277139551 0
05:59:41 PM: OnMediaPosition... 52 - 393404   1277139551 0
```

----------


## anonbeat

> I just updated and it seems like the library update is quicker, but I had a couple small issues.  There was a conflict which I resolved (I think) in favor of the new file.  Hopefully I made the right choice.  The first time I launched Guayadeque after the update it crashed.  "Segmentation fault- core dumped" or something similar.  After that it ran fine, but I don't see anything in the format column on any tracks.
>   It's been ages now since you changed this, but I wanted to say the problem with the now playing list getting stuck is gone, but it now takes 2 tries to advance past a deleted track.  Pressing next (or back) the first time will remove the dead track, but the original track keeps playing.  Only on the second press will it advance to the next track.
>   Also, I don't know if this will give you any new information, but once in a while I get a problem where a track will finish and the next AND the previous track in the list will play.  I think I've reported this before, but the output in the terminal looked different than what I've seen before, so I'll include it here.  There's some stuff about fading tracks, but I always have the crossfader turned off.
> 
> 
> ```
> 05:59:11 PM: OnMediaPosition... 365128 - 367542   1277139186 0
> 05:59:11 PM: OnNextTrackButtonClick Cur: 50    0
> 05:59:11 PM: SetNextTrack: 51
> ...


Do you have the log previous to this situation? at this point something went wrong. The format column will not show up the info till you rescan the library.

Thanks for your help

----------


## dgaud

Quick Report. Version 1098 is running fine. No issues with installation or the library. I still get the high cpu usage on my desktop when pausing, but believe it or not, now is not doing it every time. I just did two pauses on two differnt songs and the first time cpu load stayed low. The second time it when high as usual. Maybe is just coincidence. Anyway, keep up the good work =D>

----------


## GeekGirl1

> The program dont allow to save radiostations in playlists at the moment. What you see is a bug and I will fix it asap.
> 
> About Shoutcast I dont know at this moment. I need to read more about it.
> 
> Thanks for your help testing the program.


It's not a problem to help. I think you are saving the "VU Meter" label and playlist fix for the next SVN commit. I don't see anything in the SVN 1098 changelog and I see no change in the behavior.

To update to SVN 1098, I needed to rebuild the make configuration as shown in the "update the svn revision in splash" commands of post #1. If I didn't use "./build", the .exe would build OK, but the window border would display version 1097.

```
cd guayadeque
svn update
./build
sudo make install
```

If this is normal behavior, perhaps it would help to update Post #1.

My latest screenshot:

----------


## VastOne

> It's not a problem to help. I think you are saving the "VU Meter" label and playlist fix for the next SVN commit. I don't see anything in the SVN 1098 changelog and I see no change in the behavior.
> 
> To update to SVN 1098, I needed to rebuild the make configuration as shown in the "update the svn revision in splash" commands of post #1. If I didn't use "./build", the .exe would build OK, but the window border would display version 1097.
> 
> ```
> cd guayadeque
> svn update
> ./build
> sudo make install
> ...


I am not sure what it is exactly you are saying, but in order for the splash screen to correctly display the svn number, the ./build must be done and that is reflected on the first page.

For the vumeters to change to VU Meters, I seem to recall that you have to remove the guayadeque.conf and reload for the change to happen, but I am not sure of this and will need Anonbeat to clarify.

Thanks for the tidbit about the tussle between VLC and Shoutcast, that is one that I am keeping a close eye on.

----------


## anonbeat

> It's not a problem to help. I think you are saving the "VU Meter" label and playlist fix for the next SVN commit. I don't see anything in the SVN 1098 changelog and I see no change in the behavior.
> 
> To update to SVN 1098, I needed to rebuild the make configuration as shown in the "update the svn revision in splash" commands of post #1. If I didn't use "./build", the .exe would build OK, but the window border would display version 1097.
> 
> ```
> cd guayadeque
> svn update
> ./build
> sudo make install
> ...


The VU Meters have been fixed. You need to set in preferences General -> Load default layout and restart guayadeque because the window title is saved in the layout.

The build script gets the version from the cmake script. So you need to run the cmake script to update it. This is why do ./build is needed. It will not rebuild the entire project but only the files that needs the new version updated.

Thanks for your help

----------


## anonbeat

> I already have libtag1-dev and libtagc0-dev among other TagLib packages. But how do I link those to guayadeque?
> 
> I already had an answer of a guy that saying that he cannot reproduce the problem. Of course he is talking about TagLib only, not guayadeque. 
> 
> What seems strange to me is that the tags are changed (for the first file only), but then it crashes.


I cant reproduce it here. Maybe its something to do with the sshfs also ?

Thanks for your help

----------


## VastOne

> The VU Meters have been fixed. You need to set in preferences General -> Load default layout and restart guayadeque because the window title is saved in the layout.
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help


I thought this was the process to in getting VU Meters to come up right but changing to the Default Layout did not do it.

----------


## bjorkiii

How much memory are use people showing when this is running does 56 mib seem about normal ?

----------


## anonbeat

> How much memory are use people showing when this is running does 56 mib seem about normal ?


It depens on your library size and of course open tabs. For me with 200000 tracks shows 99MB after started

----------


## ivanovnegro

Again because of the high cpu load.
I start to play tracks without problems and when the playlist ends, nothing too. But when I pause or stop a track I have the high cpu load, ok this problem is old. So I have to shut down g-deque because my machine goes to be really hot and loud, maybe its really a hardware problem and it bothers me very much.
But I noticed another thing, when I have a track in the playlist and the duration of this track is for example 30 minutes, its like a bonus track or the last one on an album or something like this and the track has only music for one minute and then you have nothing, its mute and then you can hear for example voices or sounds and then the track ends, while not having sound at this moment it happens the same with the high cpu load. 
So the problem is while reproducing tracks without sound. G-deque has a high cpu load on my machine when it doesnt have sound (pause, stop, songs without music e.g. hidden tracks).
I hope it helps to understand the problem better.

----------


## Hreinsi

Has anyone had crash when updating covers

by hitting update covers button in library

----------


## Hreinsi

> Has anyone had crash when updating covers
> 
> by hitting update covers button in library


This is not bug just found out how to  :Smile:

----------


## pickarooney

> I have created a simple bash script to take care of the SVN updates for anyone who wants to use it.  This should be helpful to new users who want to get to the latest SVN.  Just remember that in order to run SVN updates you must have already run this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Attached is the file gqsvn.sh.tar.gz
> 
> Extract it to your home directory
> 
> ...


I don't understand what your script is trying to do.
I think you're trying to compare the currently installed version with the latest version in SVN, but are doing it a bit backwards.

Assuming *csvn* is the latest version, you should just find it with 


```
csvn=`svn info|grep Revision|cut -f2 -d' '`
```

instead of the command you have which, on my machine at least, tries to create a whole structure and spits error messages.

If you need this script to work all the time, you can't hardcode the variable *tsvn* the way you have done. You need to pick that up from the user's svn directory somehow. 

The variable *gqepath* is never used. 



```
if [ $csvn -ne $tsvn ]
        then
                echo "Current svn $csvn is the same as the target svn $tsvn no action required"
```

This seems to be a contradiction to me.
If the latest version is NOT equal to the installed version then exit?

Line 17 has a *cd* command which must assume the script is run from one specific location, but I don't know where that is... you should maybe have a variable defined as the path to the svn files at the top of the script which each user will set according to his own svn directory location.

----------


## VastOne

> I don't understand what your script is trying to do.
> I think you're trying to compare the currently installed version with the latest version in SVN, but are doing it a bit backwards.
> 
> Assuming *csvn* is the latest version, you should just find it with 
> 
> 
> ```
> csvn=`svn info|grep Revision|cut -f2 -d' '`
> ```
> ...


Thanks Pickarooney,  I am revamping get to get it corrected and I appreciate your input...

First go at bash and finding the error of my ways.

svn status -uq  compares the revision to what you have and what is posted as well, so I am going to change it to do that...

I have removed it until it is corrected.

----------


## AnneTanne

I run into a weird problem.
I have a dynamic playlist, called 'nooit gespeeld' (never played), that has the following rules:
Play count equals 0
Label doesn't contain Kerstmis
Album doesn't contain Matthew Passion

When in the playlist tab, I can get a list of all the tracks in that list in view, but I'm not able to choose which tracks to add to the playing queue.  I'd like to add two or three tracks to the playing queue, and let Quayadeque in smart mode search for other tracks, but whatever track I try to enqueue, it is always the first, and than the second, and the third from the list that are added to the queue.  (This isn't the case for other playlists, static or dynamic...)

----------


## GeekGirl1

> The VU Meters have been fixed. You need to set in preferences General -> Load default layout and restart guayadeque because the window title is saved in the layout.
> 
> The build script gets the version from the cmake script. So you need to run the cmake script to update it. This is why do ./build is needed. It will not rebuild the entire project but only the files that needs the new version updated.





> I thought this was the process to in getting VU Meters to come up right but changing to the Default Layout did not do it.


Like VastOne (thanks for confirming), I cannot see the VU meters change when the Default Layout is loaded. I think the source code file was not committed to SVN 1098.

There is no repository update listed for MainFrame.cpp, which has the entry for Vumeters. I cannot confirm, as I have not yet setup my development environment. There are 2 locations: one for the window title, one for the main Menu list. I do not see any changes.


```
Line 325:
        Perspective += _( "Vumeters" );
Line 825:
   m_ViewPlayerVumeters = new wxMenuItem( m_MainMenu, ID_MENU_VIEW_PLAYER_VUMETERS, _( "Vumeters" ), _( "Show/Hide the player vumeter" ), wxITEM_CHECK);
```




> I am not sure what it is exactly you are saying, but in order for the splash screen to correctly display the svn number, the ./build must be done and that is reflected on the first page.
> ...
> Thanks for the tidbit about the tussle between VLC and Shoutcast, that is one that I am keeping a close eye on.


I did not understand the use of "splash screen" in Post #1. To me, this is the main window title. I think the instructions are more clear with a single build script like this:

*Update the svn revision*

./build will insert the SVN version number into the window title.


```
cd guayadeque
svn update
./build
sudo make install
```

----------


## anonbeat

> I run into a weird problem.
> I have a dynamic playlist, called 'nooit gespeeld' (never played), that has the following rules:
> Play count equals 0
> Label doesn't contain Kerstmis
> Album doesn't contain Matthew Passion
> 
> When in the playlist tab, I can get a list of all the tracks in that list in view, but I'm not able to choose which tracks to add to the playing queue.  I'd like to add two or three tracks to the playing queue, and let Quayadeque in smart mode search for other tracks, but whatever track I try to enqueue, it is always the first, and than the second, and the third from the list that are added to the queue.  (This isn't the case for other playlists, static or dynamic...)


I tried to reproduce what you explained and added a track from the playlist in smart mode and that track was added and then smart mode started to choose tracks acording to the one being played. So it was working as expected.

Can you explain me how do you add the tracks to the enqueue ? Also can you tell me what you set in Filters ?

Thanks in advance

----------


## anonbeat

> Like VastOne (thanks for confirming), I cannot see the VU meters change when the Default Layout is loaded. I think the source code file was not committed to SVN 1098.
> 
> There is no repository update listed for MainFrame.cpp, which has the entry for Vumeters. I cannot confirm, as I have not yet setup my development environment. There are 2 locations: one for the window title, one for the main Menu list. I do not see any changes.
> 
> 
> ```
> Line 325:
>         Perspective += _( "Vumeters" );
> Line 825:
> ...


VastOne commented aobut the splash screen because there appears also the version + the revision.

Thanks for your bug report. I have fixed the Vu Meters words and its in svn now.

----------


## GeekGirl1

I forgot that I disabled the splash screen.  :Embarassed:  SVN version 1101 is up and running. All is OK. (I see the MainFrame.cpp code update.)

Suggestion to Post #1: Add an instruction after the SVN build to load the default layout. Otherwise, window changes will not be seen.




> Load the default layout (Library --> Preferences --> General --> Load default layouts) after the SVN update.


Another feature I like is the real-time artist info in Last.fm (Follow player).

----------


## anonbeat

> I forgot that I disabled the splash screen.  SVN version 1101 is up and running. All is OK. (I see the MainFrame.cpp code update.)
> 
> Suggestion to Post #1: Add an instruction after the SVN build to load the default layout. Otherwise, window changes will not be seen.
> 
> 
> Another feature I like is the real-time artist info in Last.fm (Follow player).


That is already there. You can see the artist info in the last.fm tab.
If its a different thing please explain it better. Thanks

Thanks for your help

----------


## genesys87

If I try to record music from radio (by the way: why is it possible to record only from radio and not also from files?) I get the error: "Guayadeque gstreamer error: could not initialize supporting library" and then guayadeque doesn't output sounds anymore.

Am I missing some gstreamer package?

I have these ones:



```
gstreamer0.10-alsa                        0.10.28-1
gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg                      0.10.10-1
gstreamer0.10-fluendo-plugins-mp3-partner 7.0.20100316-3
gstreamer0.10-gnomevfs                    0.10.28-1
gstreamer0.10-gnonlin                     0.10.15-1
gstreamer0.10-nice                        0.0.10-2build1
gstreamer0.10-pitfdll                     0.9.1.1+cvs20080215-1ubuntu2
gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad                 0.10.18-1ubuntu1
gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse      0.10.18-0ubuntu1
gstreamer0.10-plugins-base                0.10.28-1
gstreamer0.10-plugins-base-apps           0.10.28-1
gstreamer0.10-plugins-good                0.10.21-1ubuntu3
gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly                0.10.14-1
gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse     0.10.14-0ubuntu2
gstreamer0.10-pocketsphinx                0.5.1+dfsg1-0ubuntu1
gstreamer0.10-pulseaudio                  0.10.21-1ubuntu3
gstreamer0.10-sdl                         0.10.18-1ubuntu1
gstreamer0.10-tools                       0.10.28-1
gstreamer0.10-x                           0.10.28-1
libgstreamer-plugins-base0.10-0           0.10.28-1
libgstreamer0.10-0                        0.10.28-1
libgstreamer0.10-dev                      0.10.28-1
```

----------


## Garthhh

trying to update

so I run
cd guayadeque
svn update
./build
sudo make installfrom the 1st post
& the result

garthh@garthh-desktop ~ $ cd guayadeque
garthh@garthh-desktop ~/guayadeque $ svn update
At revision 1102.
garthh@garthh-desktop ~/guayadeque $ ./build
rm: remove write-protected regular file `CMakeCache.txt'? y
-- Using install prefix /usr ...
Current revision is 1102
-- Configuring done
CMake Error: Cannot open file for write: /home/garthh/guayadeque/po/is/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.is.mo.dir/build.make.tmp
CMake Error: : System Error: Permission denied
CMake Error: Could not create /home/garthh/guayadeque/po/is/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.is.mo.dir/cmake_clean.cmake
CMake Error: Cannot open file for write: /home/garthh/guayadeque/po/is/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.is.mo.dir/DependInfo.cmake.tmp
CMake Error: : System Error: Permission denied
CMake Error: Cannot open file for write: /home/garthh/guayadeque/po/is/CMakeFiles/CMakeDirectoryInformation.cmake.tmp
CMake Error: : System Error: Permission denied
CMake Error: Cannot open file for write: /home/garthh/guayadeque/po/nb/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.nb.mo.dir/build.make.tmp
CMake Error: : System Error: Permission denied
CMake Error: Could not create /home/garthh/guayadeque/po/nb/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.nb.mo.dir/cmake_clean.cmake
CMake Error: Cannot open file for write: /home/garthh/guayadeque/po/nb/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.nb.mo.dir/DependInfo.cmake.tmp
CMake Error: : System Error: Permission denied
CMake Error: Cannot open file for write: /home/garthh/guayadeque/po/nb/CMakeFiles/CMakeDirectoryInformation.cmake.tmp
CMake Error: : System Error: Permission denied
CMake Error: Cannot open file for write: /home/garthh/guayadeque/po/th/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.th.mo.dir/build.make.tmp
CMake Error: : System Error: Permission denied
CMake Error: Could not create /home/garthh/guayadeque/po/th/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.th.mo.dir/cmake_clean.cmake
CMake Error: Cannot open file for write: /home/garthh/guayadeque/po/th/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.th.mo.dir/DependInfo.cmake.tmp
CMake Error: : System Error: Permission denied
CMake Error: Cannot open file for write: /home/garthh/guayadeque/po/th/CMakeFiles/CMakeDirectoryInformation.cmake.tmp
CMake Error: : System Error: Permission denied
-- Generating done
CMake Error: Cannot open file for write: /home/garthh/guayadeque/po/is/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.is.mo.dir/progress.make.tmp
CMake Error: : System Error: Permission denied
CMake Error: Cannot open file for write: /home/garthh/guayadeque/po/nb/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.nb.mo.dir/progress.make.tmp
CMake Error: : System Error: Permission denied
CMake Error: Cannot open file for write: /home/garthh/guayadeque/po/th/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.th.mo.dir/progress.make.tmp
CMake Error: : System Error: Permission denied
CMake Error: Cannot open file for write: /home/garthh/guayadeque/po/is//CMakeFiles/progress.marks.tmp
CMake Error: : System Error: Permission denied
CMake Error: Cannot open file for write: /home/garthh/guayadeque/po/nb//CMakeFiles/progress.marks.tmp
CMake Error: : System Error: Permission denied
CMake Error: Cannot open file for write: /home/garthh/guayadeque/po/th//CMakeFiles/progress.marks.tmp
CMake Error: : System Error: Permission denied
-- Build files have been written to: /home/garthh/guayadeque

so I ran the code 
cd guayadeque
svn update
sudo make install
ran fine did the update, what I'm gathering is that the splash & about
just don't show accurate info
there was a line on terminal showing I had been updated to 1101 I believe

part way through the splash update process, it stops & I respond:
rm: remove write-protected regular file `CMakeCache.txt'? y

----------


## GeekGirl1

> That is already there. You can see the artist info in the last.fm tab.
> If its a different thing please explain it better. Thanks


No, it is the same thing. I'm just learning all the features and I like this very much. I also like the lyrics (existing feature).

To answer Garthhh, SVN 1102 compiled and installed with no problems. I created a script file like Post #1, update.csh. Replace (username) with your login:


```
#!/bin/bash
cd /home/(username)/guayadeque/
svn update
./build
sudo make install
```

It does not need root (sudo) privilege for the compile / linking part (the first action of make), only for installing (the last action of make).

My thinking is that the original installation was run from a process (script) using root privileges and some of the files are owned by root.

I would remove the existing files, then repeat the installation from "Way to build from svn" in Post #1 by copying and pasting this code directly into a terminal.

----------


## anonbeat

> If I try to record music from radio (by the way: why is it possible to record only from radio and not also from files?) I get the error: "Guayadeque gstreamer error: could not initialize supporting library" and then guayadeque doesn't output sounds anymore.
> 
> Am I missing some gstreamer package?
> 
> I have these ones:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Can you do 


```
guayadeque --gst-debug-level=2 --gst-debug-no-color
```

and then try to record to see what element are you missing ?
Looks like you have installed all the needed packages.

I disabed the record from local files because I thought it makes no sense to record from files you already have. 

Thanks for your help

----------


## genesys87

If I do


```
guayadeque --gst-debug-level=2 --gst-debug-debug-no-color
```

this is the output:


```
18:13:34: Error: Lock file '/home/genesys87/.guayadeque/.guayadeque-genesys87' has incorrect permissions.
18:13:34: Initialized locale ( it_IT )
18:13:34: Library Db Version 16
18:13:34: Library Paths: 
18:13:34: /media/media/musica/Akron-Family/
18:13:34: /media/media/musica/David Bowie/
18:13:34: 00000699
18:13:34: Loading --gst-debug-level=2
18:13:34: Error: File doesnt exist '--gst-debug-level=2'
18:13:34: Loading --gst-debug-debug-no-color
18:13:34: Error: File doesnt exist '--gst-debug-debug-no-color'
18:13:35: OnPlayButtonClick Cur: 0
18:13:36: OnMediaState: 2 0 0
18:13:36: Tree Flag 00000002
18:13:36: SetPath: 
18:13:36: The current selected directory is ''
18:13:36: SetPath: 
18:13:47: Library Paths: 
18:13:47: /media/media/musica/Akron-Family/
18:13:47: /media/media/musica/David Bowie/
18:13:47: Tree Flag 00000002
18:14:04: Trying to get the uri: http://yp.shoutcast.com/sbin/tunein-station.pls?id=1520
18:14:04: Warning: file '', line 8: key 'Length1' was first found at line 4.
18:14:04: Warning: entry 'Length1' appears more than once in group '/playlist'
18:14:04: Warning: file '', line 11: key 'Length1' was first found at line 4.
18:14:04: Warning: entry 'Length1' appears more than once in group '/playlist'
18:14:04: Warning: file '', line 14: key 'Length1' was first found at line 4.
18:14:04: Warning: entry 'Length1' appears more than once in group '/playlist'
18:14:04: Warning: file '', line 17: key 'Length1' was first found at line 4.
18:14:04: Warning: entry 'Length1' appears more than once in group '/playlist'
18:14:04: Warning: file '', line 20: key 'Length1' was first found at line 4.
18:14:04: Warning: entry 'Length1' appears more than once in group '/playlist'
18:14:04: Warning: file '', line 23: key 'Length1' was first found at line 4.
18:14:04: Warning: entry 'Length1' appears more than once in group '/playlist'
18:14:04: Warning: file '', line 26: key 'Length1' was first found at line 4.
18:14:04: Warning: entry 'Length1' appears more than once in group '/playlist'
18:14:04: SetNextTrack: 0
18:14:04: LoadMedia Cur: 0  2
18:14:04:  * * * * * * * * * * current stream list * * * * * * * * * *
18:14:04: [waiting] '94.23.59.113:8005'
18:14:04:  * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
18:14:04: OnMediaTags...
18:14:04: Buffering: 0%
18:14:04: Buffering: 0%
18:14:04: Buffering: 0%
18:14:04: Buffering: 0%
0:00:29.973373445  5793  0xaa1f368 WARN                mp3parse gstmpegaudioparse.c:1597:head_check:<mpegaudioparse0> invalid sync
```

there is the same warning (invalid sync) many times, but I guess it's unimportant, since the radio works.

When I try to record, this is the output:


```
0:02:49.547622129  5222 0xb4e18838 WARN                 flacenc gstflacenc.c:737:gst_flac_enc_sink_setcaps:<rb_flac> error: could not initialize encoder (wrong parameters?)
18:11:41: Couldn't find stream for error 'Could not initialize supporting library.'
18:11:41: OnMediaError: 0
18:11:41: position query failed
18:11:41: OnMediaPosition... 0 - 0   1277485892 0
18:11:41: position query failed
```

then position query failed continue to appears and no sound is listened.

So the error is due to flac format: I had set flac, very high quality; if I set mp3, very high quality, there is no error and the music is recorded.

By the way, you could add the kbps rate beside label "high quality", "very high quality", etc in recording format options.

----------


## anonbeat

> If I do
> 
> 
> ```
> guayadeque --gst-debug-level=2 --gst-debug-debug-no-color
> ```
> 
> this is the output:
> 
> ...


The flac encoder plugin is not working. let me try here with flac very high quality...

Tried and seems there is a problem when setting the highest quality so I used the next one. Update to latest svn and try again.

Thanks for your bug report.

----------


## genesys87

I made many tests:
MP3: works with every quality format
OGG: works witjh every quality format
FLAC: works with every quality format except Very High Quality

If I choose FLAC, Very High Quality after having recorded some music with any other formats and/or quality, I get the following error: Internal data flow error; if I choose FLAC, Very High Quality before recording something, I get the error: Could not initialize supporting library.

----------


## AnneTanne

> I tried to reproduce what you explained and added a track from the playlist in smart mode and that track was added and then smart mode started to choose tracks according to the one being played. So it was working as expected.
> 
> Can you explain me how do you add the tracks to the enqueue ? Also can you tell me what you set in Filters ?
> 
> Thanks in advance


OK, I have a playlist with rules:
Play count equals 0
Label doesn't contain Kerstmis
Album doesn't contain Matthew Passion

Filters are left untouched: Allow all, deny none...

When I try to add a track from another playlist (static or dynamic), by right clicking and choosing 'enqueue', that track is added to the playing queue, and smart mode starts adding other tracks.
Or when I double click on a track from another playlist, a queue is started with that track and other tracks are added.

But then there is that playlist as mentioned above.
At this moment, the first track in that list is the Cello Suite Nr2 in D minor, by J.S. Bach.
When I click (right click and choose enqueue, or double click) on whatever track in that playing list, let's say 'Blance Flour' from the Codex Faenza, it's not that track that appears in the playing queue, but the Cello Suite.
So when I choose whatever track in that dynamic playlist, it is always the first track that is added to the playing queue. Other playlist 'behave' as expected.

Edit: I didn't notice this problem before, only yesterday...

(I just upgraded to revision 1104, same problem.)

----------


## anonbeat

> OK, I have a playlist with rules:
> Play count equals 0
> Label doesn't contain Kerstmis
> Album doesn't contain Matthew Passion
> 
> Filters are left untouched: Allow all, deny none...
> 
> When I try to add a track from another playlist (static or dynamic), by right clicking and choosing 'enqueue', that track is added to the playing queue, and smart mode starts adding other tracks.
> Or when I double click on a track from another playlist, a queue is started with that track and other tracks are added.
> ...


Can you send me by email your guayadeque.conf and guayadeque.db from your ~/.guayadeque dir ?

Thanks for your help testing

----------


## anonbeat

> I made many tests:
> MP3: works with every quality format
> OGG: works witjh every quality format
> FLAC: works with every quality format except Very High Quality
> 
> If I choose FLAC, Very High Quality after having recorded some music with any other formats and/or quality, I get the following error: Internal data flow error; if I choose FLAC, Very High Quality before recording something, I get the error: Could not initialize supporting library.


With latest svn revision 1104 This should be fixed.

Thanks

----------


## mr_hangman

I found an issue regarding the playlist tab in r 1104.
If the playlist is longer than my screen, the song I select will be a wrong one.

Let's say there are 100 songs in a playlist but my screen can show only 1-10. At this point, everything is ok. But when I scroll to 11-20 and choose the 11th song, guayadeque puts the first song of the playlist in the now playing instead of the 11th song.

For the library, it works perfectly without this issue.

----------


## rotwang888

> I found an issue regarding the playlist tab in r 1104.
> If the playlist is longer than my screen, the song I select will be a wrong one.


Until I saw this I wasn't thinking about it having to do with the list being longer than the window, but I'm having the same problem.  Not just with playing the track either- it will open the wrong directory in Nautilus, open the wrong track in the tag editor, etc.  I've been logging while this has happened if that might be of use.

EDIT- This is only when selecting a track from the playlist tab.  If the playlist name is double-clicked the tracks play correctly.

----------


## anonbeat

> I found an issue regarding the playlist tab in r 1104.
> If the playlist is longer than my screen, the song I select will be a wrong one.
> 
> Let's say there are 100 songs in a playlist but my screen can show only 1-10. At this point, everything is ok. But when I scroll to 11-20 and choose the 11th song, guayadeque puts the first song of the playlist in the now playing instead of the 11th song.
> 
> For the library, it works perfectly without this issue.





> OK, I have a playlist with rules:
> Play count equals 0
> Label doesn't contain Kerstmis
> Album doesn't contain Matthew Passion
> 
> Filters are left untouched: Allow all, deny none...
> 
> When I try to add a track from another playlist (static or dynamic), by right clicking and choosing 'enqueue', that track is added to the playing queue, and smart mode starts adding other tracks.
> Or when I double click on a track from another playlist, a queue is started with that track and other tracks are added.
> ...





> Until I saw this I wasn't thinking about it having to do with the list being longer than the window, but I'm having the same problem.  Not just with playing the track either- it will open the wrong directory in Nautilus, open the wrong track in the tag editor, etc.  I've been logging while this has happened if that might be of use.


This should be fixed in the latest svn revision 1105.

Thank you all for the bug report.

----------


## mr_hangman

Thank you very much. Revision 1105 fixed the problem.

Just now I was editing song details in the library tab. I get segmentation fault when I filter some songs and press Ctrl+A to choose and edit all of them.

Here is the backtrace,



```
Program received signal SIGSEGV, Segmentation fault.
guSoListBox::GetSelectedSongs (this=0x8af1400, tracks=0xbfffdc24)
    at /home/tian/guayadeque/src/SoListBox.cpp:285
285	        tracks->Add( new guTrack( m_Items[ item - m_ItemsFirst ] ) );
(gdb) bt
#0  guSoListBox::GetSelectedSongs (this=0x8af1400, tracks=0xbfffdc24)
    at /home/tian/guayadeque/src/SoListBox.cpp:285
#1  0x081426ec in guLibPanel::OnSongsEditTracksClicked (this=0x87ee258, 
    event=...) at /home/tian/guayadeque/src/LibPanel.cpp:1295
#2  0x00173a9f in wxAppConsole::HandleEvent(wxEvtHandler*, void (wxEvtHandler::*)(wxEvent&), wxEvent&) const () from /usr/lib/libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0
#3  0x00212379 in wxEvtHandler::ProcessEventIfMatches(wxEventTableEntryBase const&, wxEvtHandler*, wxEvent&) () from /usr/lib/libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0
#4  0x00212508 in wxEvtHandler::SearchDynamicEventTable(wxEvent&) ()
   from /usr/lib/libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0
#5  0x002134f5 in wxEvtHandler::ProcessEvent(wxEvent&) ()
   from /usr/lib/libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0
#6  0x002134b9 in wxEvtHandler::ProcessEvent(wxEvent&) ()
   from /usr/lib/libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0
#7  0x004cfde2 in wxWindowBase::TryParent(wxEvent&) ()
   from /usr/lib/libwx_gtk2u_core-2.8.so.0
#8  0x002134c9 in wxEvtHandler::ProcessEvent(wxEvent&) ()
   from /usr/lib/libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0
#9  0x004cfde2 in wxWindowBase::TryParent(wxEvent&) ()
   from /usr/lib/libwx_gtk2u_core-2.8.so.0
#10 0x002134c9 in wxEvtHandler::ProcessEvent(wxEvent&) ()
   from /usr/lib/libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0
#11 0x002134b9 in wxEvtHandler::ProcessEvent(wxEvent&) ()
---Type <return> to continue, or q <return> to quit---
   from /usr/lib/libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0
#12 0x00509026 in wxScrollHelperEvtHandler::ProcessEvent(wxEvent&) ()
   from /usr/lib/libwx_gtk2u_core-2.8.so.0
#13 0x004a4b1d in wxMenuBase::SendEvent(int, int) ()
   from /usr/lib/libwx_gtk2u_core-2.8.so.0
#14 0x00428820 in ?? () from /usr/lib/libwx_gtk2u_core-2.8.so.0
#15 0x008b978c in g_cclosure_marshal_VOID__VOID ()
   from /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0
#16 0x008aaef2 in g_closure_invoke () from /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0
#17 0x008c2d8d in ?? () from /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0
#18 0x008c43f4 in g_signal_emit_valist () from /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0
#19 0x008c4b56 in g_signal_emit () from /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0
#20 0x01227315 in gtk_widget_activate () from /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0
#21 0x011058e0 in gtk_menu_shell_activate_item ()
   from /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0
#22 0x0110724f in ?? () from /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0
#23 0x010fcba4 in ?? () from /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0
#24 0x010f6364 in ?? () from /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0
#25 0x008a9559 in ?? () from /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0
#26 0x008aaef2 in g_closure_invoke () from /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0
#27 0x008c29d6 in ?? () from /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0
#28 0x008c4273 in g_signal_emit_valist () from /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0
#29 0x008c4b56 in g_signal_emit () from /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0
---Type <return> to continue, or q <return> to quit---
#30 0x01223566 in ?? () from /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0
#31 0x010ee99d in gtk_propagate_event () from /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0
#32 0x010efd47 in gtk_main_do_event () from /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0
#33 0x013e439a in ?? () from /usr/lib/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0
#34 0x00a5be65 in g_main_context_dispatch () from /lib/libglib-2.0.so.0
#35 0x00a5fc58 in ?? () from /lib/libglib-2.0.so.0
#36 0x00a5fe38 in g_main_context_iteration () from /lib/libglib-2.0.so.0
#37 0x010f0164 in gtk_main_iteration () from /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0
#38 0x00426b65 in wxWindow::DoPopupMenu(wxMenu*, int, int) ()
   from /usr/lib/libwx_gtk2u_core-2.8.so.0
#39 0x0828621e in wxWindowBase::PopupMenu (this=0x8af1400, event=...)
    at /usr/include/wx-2.8/wx/window.h:926
#40 guListView::OnContextMenu (this=0x8af1400, event=...)
    at /home/tian/guayadeque/src/ListView.cpp:271
#41 0x00173a9f in wxAppConsole::HandleEvent(wxEvtHandler*, void (wxEvtHandler::*)(wxEvent&), wxEvent&) const () from /usr/lib/libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0
#42 0x00212379 in wxEvtHandler::ProcessEventIfMatches(wxEventTableEntryBase const&, wxEvtHandler*, wxEvent&) () from /usr/lib/libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0
#43 0x00212508 in wxEvtHandler::SearchDynamicEventTable(wxEvent&) ()
   from /usr/lib/libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0
#44 0x002134f5 in wxEvtHandler::ProcessEvent(wxEvent&) ()
   from /usr/lib/libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0
#45 0x002134b9 in wxEvtHandler::ProcessEvent(wxEvent&) ()
---Type <return> to continue, or q <return> to quit---
   from /usr/lib/libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0
#46 0x00509026 in wxScrollHelperEvtHandler::ProcessEvent(wxEvent&) ()
   from /usr/lib/libwx_gtk2u_core-2.8.so.0
#47 0x004cfde2 in wxWindowBase::TryParent(wxEvent&) ()
   from /usr/lib/libwx_gtk2u_core-2.8.so.0
#48 0x002134c9 in wxEvtHandler::ProcessEvent(wxEvent&) ()
   from /usr/lib/libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0
#49 0x003c17ab in wxWindow::GTKProcessEvent(wxEvent&) const ()
   from /usr/lib/libwx_gtk2u_core-2.8.so.0
#50 0x003c71a6 in ?? () from /usr/lib/libwx_gtk2u_core-2.8.so.0
#51 0x010f6364 in ?? () from /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0
#52 0x008aaef2 in g_closure_invoke () from /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0
#53 0x008c2d8d in ?? () from /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0
#54 0x008c4273 in g_signal_emit_valist () from /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0
#55 0x008c4b56 in g_signal_emit () from /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0
#56 0x01223566 in ?? () from /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0
#57 0x010ee99d in gtk_propagate_event () from /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0
#58 0x010f0007 in gtk_main_do_event () from /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0
#59 0x013e439a in ?? () from /usr/lib/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0
#60 0x00a5be65 in g_main_context_dispatch () from /lib/libglib-2.0.so.0
#61 0x00a5fc58 in ?? () from /lib/libglib-2.0.so.0
#62 0x00a60197 in g_main_loop_run () from /lib/libglib-2.0.so.0
#63 0x010f0309 in gtk_main () from /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0
---Type <return> to continue, or q <return> to quit---
#64 0x003b1c78 in wxEventLoop::Run() () from /usr/lib/libwx_gtk2u_core-2.8.so.0
#65 0x00444e3e in wxAppBase::MainLoop() ()
   from /usr/lib/libwx_gtk2u_core-2.8.so.0
#66 0x00444a31 in wxAppBase::OnRun() () from /usr/lib/libwx_gtk2u_core-2.8.so.0
#67 0x001ad7aa in wxEntry(int&, wchar_t**) ()
   from /usr/lib/libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0
#68 0x001ad987 in wxEntry(int&, char**) () from /usr/lib/libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0
#69 0x0816996b in main (argc=1, argv=0xbffff4b4)
    at /home/tian/guayadeque/src/MainApp.cpp:36
(gdb)
```

----------


## AnneTanne

> This should be fixed in the latest svn revision 1105.
> 
> Thank you all for the bug report.


Thank you... fixed indeed.

----------


## genesys87

> With latest svn revision 1104 This should be fixed.
> 
> Thanks


Yes, now flac, very high quality works. Thanks.

----------


## mr_hangman

I have another issue in the playlist tab in revision 1106.

By double clicking a playlist or choosing enqueue (both static and dynamic), guayadeque enqueues songs from the current search result in the library tab instead of the songs of that playlist.

This doesn't occur if I drag&drop a playlist into now playing.

Edit:
I think this is caused by the previous bug fix.
Now in revision 1106, selecting a song in the playlist tab puts another song from the search result into now playing.

----------


## wishingstar

Hi, they guy with the HUGE library here, at revision 1106.

Today Guayadeque crashed twice, it simply stopped responding and I had to 'force quit' both times, this is what happened both times for the hang:
A song was playing, while it was playing (about halfway through) i started a search in the library tab for another song, guayadeque got stuck, even after the first song finished (it was still playing) there was no response at all from the program.

Another feature request since i need to do lots of searches (huge library remember?) is to be able to use (double click to select a word in search box) - that is currently available, what would be more useful is to be able to use (triple click to select the entire search string).

Keep up the great work anonbeat! I'm only using guayadeque now, and gotta admit that those minor papercuts will not stop me from using it  :Smile:

----------


## anonbeat

> Hi, they guy with the HUGE library here, at revision 1106.
> 
> Today Guayadeque crashed twice, it simply stopped responding and I had to 'force quit' both times, this is what happened both times for the hang:
> A song was playing, while it was playing (about halfway through) i started a search in the library tab for another song, guayadeque got stuck, even after the first song finished (it was still playing) there was no response at all from the program.
> 
> Another feature request since i need to do lots of searches (huge library remember?) is to be able to use (double click to select a word in search box) - that is currently available, what would be more useful is to be able to use (triple click to select the entire search string).
> 
> Keep up the great work anonbeat! I'm only using guayadeque now, and gotta admit that those minor papercuts will not stop me from using it


If you can do a backtrace and send me by email the output. There are instructions in the first post of this thread.

Thanks for your help

----------


## soravis

Hi!

I don't know whether this was mentioned before, but when I delete (remove) a song from the end of the now playing list (which is long enough for the scrollbar to appear), the list automatically scrolls to the top, and won't stay at the bottom, where it was before the remove operation.
Keep up the good work!  :Smile: 

Soravis

----------


## nush

just installed this player today
by far the easiest to set up, it read all of my music strait away
well chuffed 
thanks.
nush :Guitar:

----------


## anonbeat

> just installed this player today
> by far the easiest to set up, it read all of my music strait away
> well chuffed 
> thanks.
> nush


Thanks for your positive feedback and welcome.

----------


## scouser73

Does Guayadeque offer iPod support & if not, is it in the planning?

----------


## anonbeat

> Does Guayadeque offer iPod support & if not, is it in the planning?


Yes its planned for the next release.

Thanks for your interest

----------


## rotwang888

I'm having problems with a long static playlist (the one the was causing the wrong track problem a few of us were having) being very slow when I right-click a track (or tracks) to edit the tags or anything else.  Before the menu will appear the list will freeze for a while and I get a very long string of output like


```
1:51:49 PM: 8563 of 8624  0
01:51:49 PM: 8564 of 8624  0
01:51:49 PM: 8565 of 8624  0
01:51:49 PM: 8566 of 8624  0
01:51:49 PM: 8567 of 8624  0
01:51:49 PM: 8568 of 8624  0
01:51:49 PM: 8569 of 8624  0
01:51:49 PM: 8570 of 8624  0
01:51:49 PM: 8571 of 8624  0
01:51:49 PM: 8572 of 8624  0
01:51:49 PM: 8573 of 8624  0
01:51:49 PM: 8574 of 8624  0
01:51:49 PM: 8575 of 8624  0
01:51:49 PM: 8576 of 8624  0
01:51:49 PM: 8577 of 8624  0
01:51:49 PM: 8578 of 8624  0
01:51:49 PM: 8579 of 8624  0
01:51:49 PM: 8580 of 8624  0
01:51:49 PM: 8581 of 8624  0
01:51:49 PM: 8582 of 8624  0
01:51:49 PM: 8583 of 8624  0
01:51:49 PM: 8584 of 8624  0
01:51:49 PM: 8585 of 8624  0
```

in the terminal.  The menu does eventually show up but it can take quite a while.

----------


## wesleybishop

Ipod support is huge I have not found a application as of yet like Guayadeque Cant wait for the ipod support!

----------


## wesleybishop

Cant delete songs from library? Is this a bug? Or is this just not a feature yet?

----------


## Garthhh

> Cant delete songs from library? Is this a bug? Or is this just not a feature yet?


Right Click song
command
Browse in Nautilus

----------


## anonbeat

> I'm having problems with a long static playlist (the one the was causing the wrong track problem a few of us were having) being very slow when I right-click a track (or tracks) to edit the tags or anything else.  Before the menu will appear the list will freeze for a while and I get a very long string of output like
> 
> 
> ```
> 1:51:49 PM: 8563 of 8624  0
> 01:51:49 PM: 8564 of 8624  0
> 01:51:49 PM: 8565 of 8624  0
> 01:51:49 PM: 8566 of 8624  0
> 01:51:49 PM: 8567 of 8624  0
> ...


Can you update to latest svn revision ? This should be fixed recently.

Thanks for your help

----------


## anonbeat

> Cant delete songs from library? Is this a bug? Or is this just not a feature yet?


Its not implemented yet. You can delete files from the file browser.

Thanks for your help testing

----------


## lumpy211

Not sure if these few things have been requested yet (there's a lot of posts here to read through!) but I have two minor requests and a somewhat major one:

1. A "Delete File" command (I added "rm {tp}" in preferences to get this ability). If that's too extreme (i.e. people are afraid they'd accidentally wipe an album), then a "Move to Trash" command works too (I added "gvfs-trash {tp}" in preferences to get this ability). It'd be great if one or both of these were there by default.

2. If either of the two options in the previous suggestion are enabled by default, it'd also be nice if there was a way to auto-prune empty directories. For example, I organize my library folders by artist, then album, then track. If I've deleted all of the tracks from an album using these above two commands, the empty directory is still there. In a terminal, I can run


```
find ~/Music -depth -empty -type d -exec rmdir {} \;
```

to get rid of empty folders in ~/Music. But this might not be sufficient if there are folders other than ~/Music included in the library. Perhaps an {lp} option (library path) for the above scripts would work with the above command.

3. This request kind of major: USB mass storage media sync. I'm thinking along the lines of Android phones, but it could work with other players that work as mass storage media, too. Ideally with on-the-fly transcoding of flac to mp3/ogg.

Other than that, this is a great little player that has become my default music program (apart from syncing)  :Smile:  How are you pulling in recommendations for similar songs? Is there a particular web service you're using or just going by genre?

----------


## anonbeat

> Not sure if these few things have been requested yet (there's a lot of posts here to read through!) but I have two minor requests and a somewhat major one:
> 
> 1. A "Delete File" command (I added "rm {tp}" in preferences to get this ability). If that's too extreme (i.e. people are afraid they'd accidentally wipe an album), then a "Move to Trash" command works too (I added "gvfs-trash {tp}" in preferences to get this ability). It'd be great if one or both of these were there by default.
> 
> 2. If either of the two options in the previous suggestion are enabled by default, it'd also be nice if there was a way to auto-prune empty directories. For example, I organize my library folders by artist, then album, then track. If I've deleted all of the tracks from an album using these above two commands, the empty directory is still there. In a terminal, I can run
> 
> 
> ```
> find ~/Music -depth -empty -type d -exec rmdir {} \;
> ...


Thanks for your help and welcome.
I will add the first two features hopefully for the next release.

About the 3rd you can use 'Copy To...' function but not transcoding at the moment. Definitely something to think about.

The smart play mode uses the recommendations last.fm gives but its filtered to don't allow repeat track or artists.

For the next release I want to add the possibility to use multiple libraries at the same time. This is why I concentrated in low resource usage and still need to low a little more but need to find a way to do it without loose speed.

Thanks for your help again

----------


## lumpy211

> About the 3rd you can use 'Copy To...' function but not transcoding at the moment. Definitely something to think about.


Good to know! I've not really done any coding outside of Windows console programs in C, but maybe if I have a bit of time this week I may try looking at the Guayadeque code and familiarizing myself with it to see if I can fanagle something that allows transcoding before copying.

Thanks again for the great player  :Smile:

----------


## PenguinOfSteel

Hi Anon!
About the cover art! Could you please check the difference between the embedding in guayadeque and in easytag?
I'm asking this because the cover art embedded with easytag seems to be compatible with windows standards (on which are based mp3 portable player that can display cover art I think).
Another thing I would like is a fast option to embed cover art! For example right click on an album and click on "Embed Cover art in files"! So then I can use mtp software to synchronize files to my mp3 player!
Thanks!!!!

----------


## rotwang888

> Can you update to latest svn revision ? This should be fixed recently.
> 
> Thanks for your help


It's working nicely now.   I just noticed that the title of my meters is still "vumeters".  I don't really care, but I remember discussion about this and I thought it had been fixed.

----------


## anonbeat

> It's working nicely now.   I just noticed that the title of my meters is still "vumeters".  I don't really care, but I remember discussion about this and I thought it had been fixed.


Its fixed but its saved into the layout so need to reset the layout to get the proper name.

Thanks for your help

----------


## Pifilatakanemu

> Yes its planned for the next release.
> 
> Thanks for your interest



I hope (!!!) that you implement the UMS support beforehand. It's a standard that will enable most of the non-apple-mp3-player-users (what a long word!) to manage their player with Guayadque. 

It's not only due to my own MP3-Players that I would be disappointed if you give Apple and it's closed product more importance than an open standard. It's a question of the spirit of Open Source.


I don't want to be hard on you. I'm still loving Guayadeque and appreciate all the work you put into it. I can hardly imagine how much time you're investing. Thank you once more.

----------


## VastOne

> I hope (!!!) that you implement the UMS support beforehand. It's a standard that will enable most of the non-apple-mp3-player-users (what a long word!) to manage their player with Guayadque. 
> 
> It's not only due to my own MP3-Players that I would be disappointed if you give Apple and it's closed product more importance than an open standard. It's a question of the spirit of Open Source.
> 
> 
> I don't want to be hard on you. I'm still loving Guayadeque and appreciate all the work you put into it. I can hardly imagine how much time you're investing. Thank you once more.



+1

Well said and I absolutely agree...

----------


## jason102

Hi anonbeat,

I actually have an extension/plugin request - a Youtube video player. Actually, this plugin could support a variety of online videos from other sites such as Google Videos, Metacafe, Myspace, etc. (here's a good list of the main ones: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of...sting_websites), but at least coming from me youtube would be the most important site to support. I'm proposing a player embedded in it's own pane somewhere within the Guayadeque player interface. 

There are some obvious features to this idea that have been implemented in other players elsewhere, such as not only being able to play the video, but also download it to a location locally (the flv), create playlists of the online videos (maybe have the option to mix them in for playback with the normal song's playlist entries), search for videos on specified sites etc...


However, I have some unique ideas that could set Guayadeque's flash video player apart from the other, "standard" plugins you'll find in other mainstream players such as Banshee:

- have the ability to "attach" an online video to a song, so when the song is played the video player pane appears/loads and instantly starts playing the online video
- extend the above idea to allow the user to specify when the video starts playing alongside a given song - for instance, if a music video posted online syncs well with the full-length song 15 seconds in, start playing the video then, 15 seconds after the main song file starts playing
- do the same for when you want to video to stop playing - if the music video has a lot of extra junk after it that you don't care to see, have the video pause when the attached music file gets to a certain duration during playback (like, say, pause the video at the 2 minute mark of the music file). This of course would be another option.
- allow the user to save with these above specifications whether or not the video should be muted or not when played. For instance, if I want to listen to my high quality sound file stored locally on my machine, but also watch the music video at the same time, without the poor-quality soundtrack accompanying the video, muting it would allow me to get the good sound and watch the silent/muted video simultaneously. This preference should be saved, as it would be silly to have to manually mute/unmute the embedded flash video player for every different song played
- therefore, if the video plays longer than the attached local sound file, simply wait for the video to end playing and only then move on to the next song in the main playlist (or I suppose have an option to cut the video off when the music file ends in order to go to the next song). If the video ends before the sound file does, simply have the player wait and do nothing (or let it show related videos in it's own player or whatever).
- just like the Picture search feature already implemented that allows users to search for album art and then save it locally, have something similar that allows them to search for online videos to assign to specific tracks - in this case it would save the video URL (I guess add another tab for this in the Songs Editor dialog or something). 
- To prevent having to load some videos that accompany frequently played songs over and over again, needlessly taking up bandwidth and forcing the computer to be almost constantly downloading, in this Songs Editor tab allow the user to also have the option of saving the flv file locally, just like the album art mentioned above, and use some third party flash player that can play the locally stored videos (JW Player is a good open source example: http://www.longtailvideo.com/players/jw-flv-player - I think it can also handle Youtube videos automatically too). If implementing a download feature is too complicated, at least allow users to browse for flv's they have come by using some other video download software. In other words, each song that has a video "attached" to it would either store a URL to an online video or flv file path pointing to the file stored locally.
- the video player pane would have a simple method of being hidden/shown, so if the user wants a video to accompany a song, yet doesn't want to watch it this time around, they can temporarily hide the player
- if a video by itself is playing (one that is not attached to a file but stored as a unique "video" entity in the music library - again as a file path or URL), allow the user to either do a search for the album art just like they regularly would for the Picture, or have the option for Guayadeque to automatically capture a frame from the video (like what youtube shows as a video's thumbnail image) and have that as the album art. 
- speaking of a video playing by itself without an attached song, I'd leave all the song-related interface stuff in Guayadeque up to you to decide how and where it should be displayed. For instance, if a video is only playing, there wouldn't be any need for the seek bar and scrubber that is primarily for song file playback as the flv player would have all that.

And I could go on and on and on...

To tell you the truth, I'd probably use such a feature more for AMVs (animated music videos) and openings/endings to anime series/movies, as I'm an anime nerd, more than attach "real" music videos. However, I think most people would want such a feature for music videos, and this idea would more or less solve both cases. 

Again, having online video playback by itself is cool, but being able to "attach" them to songs would be even cooler! 

Anyone else like to comment on something like this?

----------


## anonbeat

I have been working latelly to try to make even faster the access speed and usability in library and album browser. The browsing speed should be now faster.

I would like to hear what is your feeling with latest releases.

I have been doing a litle comparision between banshee and guayadeque in a Pendium IV 3Ghz with 1GB of Ram running Ubuntu Lucid x32 with a database of 200,000 tracks (Thanks to WishingStar) which is what I call a very huge library.

This is the results

                 Guayadeque      Banshee
Start time :     ~14 secs        ~1:09secs
Memory Usage :   93Mb            97Mb
%CPU Playing :   ~14%            ~8%
Select All * :   ~9secs          ~23 secs         

* This is changing selection from one artist to all artists.

This values are obtained in a very fast test and dont want to be precise.

The highest cpu load of guayadeque playing is because the crossfading engine.
Also note that banshee only need to update the artist, albums, tracks listboxes when guayadeque updates Genre, Composer, Artist, Year, PlayCount, Ratings, Albums, Tracks listboxes when changing the selection.

----------


## anonbeat

> I hope (!!!) that you implement the UMS support beforehand. It's a standard that will enable most of the non-apple-mp3-player-users (what a long word!) to manage their player with Guayadque. 
> 
> It's not only due to my own MP3-Players that I would be disappointed if you give Apple and it's closed product more importance than an open standard. It's a question of the spirit of Open Source.
> 
> 
> I don't want to be hard on you. I'm still loving Guayadeque and appreciate all the work you put into it. I can hardly imagine how much time you're investing. Thank you once more.


Im sure im missing something but what exactly should I add to support UMS ?

You mean that when someone plugs a Pen drive for example guayadeque should pop asking if want to read tracks from it ?

If that is the case this will come but I need to do some work before as I need to alllow different library tabs by locations.

Thanks for your help

----------


## Pifilatakanemu

Yep,
this is what I was talking about.

Usually Audioplayers are recognized through a ".isaudioplayer" file, but after all it might work even if you just can select the path to the player.


Thank you very much!

----------


## eltama

> I cant reproduce it here. Maybe its something to do with the sshfs also ?
> 
> Thanks for your help


Actually I use ssftp, but I guess it's the same. I just tried again and guayadeque crashes when I edit any tag of a remote file.

Since I created a bug report for taglib I would like to know if it's their problem or not. They asked me to:
"Please install taglib debuginfo packages and paste here a new backtrace"

I'm not sure what the taglib debug packages are. I already had installed libtag1-dev libtagc0-dev.
When I build guayadeque with buildd does it use the debuginfo packages of the libraries? If not, how can I do it?

----------


## anonbeat

> Actually I use ssftp, but I guess it's the same. I just tried again and guayadeque crashes when I edit any tag of a remote file.
> 
> Since I created a bug report for taglib I would like to know if it's their problem or not. They asked me to:
> "Please install taglib debuginfo packages and paste here a new backtrace"
> 
> I'm not sure what the taglib debug packages are. I already had installed libtag1-dev libtagc0-dev.
> When I build guayadeque with buildd does it use the debuginfo packages of the libraries? If not, how can I do it?


Dont knwo if its available for 10.04 but the package you need should be libtag1c2a-dbg or something like this. 

*apt-cache search dbg* will give you all debuginfo packages.

Thanks for your help

----------


## eltama

I think that you can move Idea #15: I would like a "Type" column in the track list of the library to the implemented section.

----------


## eltama

> Dont knwo if its available for 10.04 but the package you need should be libtag1c2a-dbg or something like this. 
> 
> *apt-cache search dbg* will give you all debuginfo packages.
> 
> Thanks for your help


There is no libtag*-dbg on 10.04 repos.

----------


## eltama

Lately I've been having some problems when listening to my remote library. Some songs will start playing for a few seconds but then it mutes until the song finishes.

Here is a log of the last time it happened (I closed guayadeque after a few seconds of it happening).



```
04:29:12 PM: Initialized locale ( en_US )
04:29:12 PM: Library Db Version 16
04:29:12 PM: Library Paths: 
04:29:12 PM: /home/tamalet/Music on Fiona/Rock Nacional/
04:29:12 PM: /home/tamalet/Music on Fiona/Internacional/
04:29:12 PM: 000007FB
04:29:12 PM: Loading /home/tamalet/Music on Fiona/Internacional/Soundtrack - Queen Of The Damned/03 - System (Chester Charles Bennington).mp3
04:29:12 PM: Loading /home/tamalet/Music on Fiona/Internacional/Soundtrack - Queen Of The Damned/02 - Forsaken (David Draiman).mp3
04:29:12 PM: Loading /home/tamalet/Music on Fiona/Internacional/Soundtrack - Queen Of The Damned/07 - Change (In the House of Flies) (Deftones).mp3
04:29:12 PM: Loading /home/tamalet/Music on Fiona/Internacional/Soundtrack - Queen Of The Damned/08 - Down With the Sickness (Disturbed).mp3
04:29:12 PM: Loading /home/tamalet/Music on Fiona/Internacional/Soundtrack - Queen Of The Damned/14 - Body Crumbles (Dry Cell).mp3
04:29:12 PM: Loading /home/tamalet/Music on Fiona/Internacional/Soundtrack - Queen Of The Damned/10 - Headstrong (Earshot).mp3
04:29:12 PM: Loading /home/tamalet/Music on Fiona/Internacional/Soundtrack - Queen Of The Damned/11 - Penetrate (gODHEAD).mp3
04:29:12 PM: Loading /home/tamalet/Music on Fiona/Internacional/Soundtrack - Queen Of The Damned/05 - Slept So Long (Jay Gordon).mp3
04:29:12 PM: Loading /home/tamalet/Music on Fiona/Internacional/Soundtrack - Queen Of The Damned/12 - Before I'm Dead (Kidneythieves).mp3
04:29:12 PM: Loading /home/tamalet/Music on Fiona/Internacional/Soundtrack - Queen Of The Damned/04 - Redeemer (Marilyn Manson).mp3
04:29:12 PM: Loading /home/tamalet/Music on Fiona/Internacional/Soundtrack - Queen Of The Damned/06 - Dead Cell (Papa Roach).mp3
04:29:12 PM: Loading /home/tamalet/Music on Fiona/Internacional/Soundtrack - Queen Of The Damned/09 - Cold (Static-X).mp3
04:29:12 PM: Loading /home/tamalet/Music on Fiona/Internacional/Soundtrack - Queen Of The Damned/13 - Excess (Tricky).mp3
04:29:12 PM: Loading /home/tamalet/Music on Fiona/Internacional/Soundtrack - Queen Of The Damned/01 - Not Meant for Me (Wayne Static).mp3
04:29:12 PM: SetNextTrack: 3
04:29:15 PM: OnMediaState: 2 0 0
04:29:18 PM: Tree Flag 00000002
04:29:20 PM: SetPath: /home/tamalet/Music on Fiona/Rock Nacional/
04:29:21 PM: Updating the podcasts...
04:29:24 PM: SetNextTrack: 3
04:29:24 PM: LoadMedia Cur: 3  0
04:29:24 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * current stream list * * * * * * * * * *
04:29:24 PM: [waiting] '08 - Down With the Sickness (Disturbed).mp3'
04:29:24 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
04:29:24 PM: OnMediaTags...
04:29:24 PM: OnMediaLoaded Cur: 3 1   1277911764
04:29:24 PM: ********************************************************************* MediaCtrl::Play
04:29:25 PM: playing stream file:///home/tamalet/Music on Fiona/Internacional/Soundtrack - Queen Of The Damned/08 - Down With the Sickness (Disturbed).mp3, play type 0, crossfade 500000000
04:29:25 PM: going to start playback for stream file:///home/tamalet/Music on Fiona/Internacional/Soundtrack - Queen Of The Damned/08 - Down With the Sickness (Disturbed).mp3 (play type 0, crossfade 500000000) -> FADING_IN | PLAYING
04:29:25 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * current stream list * * * * * * * * * *
04:29:25 PM: [waiting] '08 - Down With the Sickness (Disturbed).mp3'
04:29:25 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
04:29:25 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * current stream list * * * * * * * * * *
04:29:25 PM: [playing] '08 - Down With the Sickness (Disturbed).mp3'
04:29:25 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
04:29:25 PM: OnMediaBitrate...192000
04:29:25 PM: OnMediaBitrate...192000
04:29:25 PM: OnMediaState: 4 0 1277911764
04:29:25 PM: OnMediaPlayStarted  1277911764
04:29:25 PM: PlayTime: 114 Length: 0
04:29:25 PM: Loged in to AudioScrobble service.
04:29:25 PM: StatusChanged( 0, 0, 0, 0 )
04:29:26 PM: OnMediaPosition... 1128 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:29:27 PM: OnMediaPosition... 2127 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:29:28 PM: OnMediaPosition... 3135 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:29:29 PM: OnMediaPosition... 4137 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:29:30 PM: OnMediaPosition... 5135 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:29:31 PM: OnMediaPosition... 6139 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:29:32 PM: OnMediaPosition... 7138 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:29:33 PM: OnMediaPosition... 8137 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:29:34 PM: OnMediaPosition... 9135 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:29:35 PM: OnMediaPosition... 10134 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:29:36 PM: OnMediaPosition... 11132 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:29:37 PM: OnMediaPosition... 12131 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:29:38 PM: OnMediaPosition... 13130 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:29:39 PM: OnMediaPosition... 14128 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:29:40 PM: OnMediaPosition... 15127 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:29:41 PM: OnMediaPosition... 16126 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:29:42 PM: OnMediaPosition... 17128 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:29:43 PM: OnMediaPosition... 18127 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:29:44 PM: OnMediaPosition... 19127 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:29:45 PM: OnMediaPosition... 20126 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:29:46 PM: OnMediaPosition... 21125 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:29:47 PM: OnMediaPosition... 22123 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:29:48 PM: OnMediaPosition... 23124 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:29:49 PM: OnMediaPosition... 24122 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:29:50 PM: OnMediaPosition... 25122 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:29:51 PM: OnMediaPosition... 26121 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:29:52 PM: OnMediaPosition... 27119 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:29:53 PM: OnMediaPosition... 28118 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:29:54 PM: OnMediaPosition... 29117 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:29:55 PM: OnMediaPosition... 30115 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:29:56 PM: OnMediaPosition... 31115 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:29:57 PM: OnMediaPosition... 32114 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:29:58 PM: OnMediaPosition... 33112 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:29:59 PM: OnMediaPosition... 34112 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:30:00 PM: OnMediaPosition... 35112 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:30:01 PM: OnMediaPosition... 36110 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:30:02 PM: OnMediaPosition... 37109 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:30:03 PM: OnMediaPosition... 38109 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:30:04 PM: OnMediaPosition... 39108 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:30:05 PM: OnMediaPosition... 40107 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:30:06 PM: OnMediaPosition... 41105 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:30:07 PM: OnMediaPosition... 42104 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:30:08 PM: OnMediaPosition... 43104 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:30:09 PM: OnMediaPosition... 44103 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:30:10 PM: OnMediaPosition... 45100 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:30:11 PM: OnMediaPosition... 46098 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:30:12 PM: OnMediaPosition... 47098 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:30:13 PM: OnMediaPosition... 48096 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:30:14 PM: OnMediaPosition... 49096 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:30:15 PM: OnMediaPosition... 50094 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:30:16 PM: OnMediaPosition... 51092 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:30:17 PM: OnMediaPosition... 52091 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:30:18 PM: OnMediaPosition... 53090 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:30:19 PM: OnMediaPosition... 54090 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:30:20 PM: OnMediaPosition... 55091 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:30:21 PM: OnMediaPosition... 56089 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:30:22 PM: OnMediaPosition... 57089 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:30:23 PM: OnMediaPosition... 58088 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:30:24 PM: OnMediaPosition... 59086 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:30:25 PM: OnMediaPosition... 60083 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:30:26 PM: OnMediaPosition... 61082 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:30:27 PM: OnMediaPosition... 62084 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:30:28 PM: OnMediaPosition... 63081 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:30:29 PM: OnMediaPosition... 64082 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:30:30 PM: OnMediaPosition... 65081 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:30:31 PM: OnMediaPosition... 66080 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:30:32 PM: OnMediaPosition... 67081 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:30:33 PM: OnMediaPosition... 68079 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:30:34 PM: OnMediaPosition... 69077 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:30:35 PM: OnMediaPosition... 70079 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:30:36 PM: OnMediaPosition... 71077 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:30:37 PM: OnMediaPosition... 72076 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:30:38 PM: OnMediaPosition... 73076 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:30:39 PM: OnMediaPosition... 74075 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:30:40 PM: OnMediaPosition... 75074 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:30:41 PM: OnMediaPosition... 76072 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:30:42 PM: OnMediaPosition... 77070 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:30:43 PM: OnMediaPosition... 78071 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:30:44 PM: OnMediaPosition... 79070 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:30:45 PM: OnMediaPosition... 80069 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:30:46 PM: OnMediaPosition... 81067 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:30:47 PM: OnMediaPosition... 82066 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:30:48 PM: OnMediaPosition... 83066 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:30:49 PM: OnMediaPosition... 84064 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:30:50 PM: OnMediaPosition... 85063 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:30:51 PM: OnMediaPosition... 86064 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:30:52 PM: OnMediaPosition... 87062 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:30:53 PM: OnMediaPosition... 88061 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:30:54 PM: OnMediaPosition... 89060 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:30:55 PM: OnMediaPosition... 90059 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:30:56 PM: OnMediaPosition... 91061 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:30:57 PM: OnMediaPosition... 92061 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:30:58 PM: OnMediaPosition... 93058 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:30:59 PM: OnMediaPosition... 94057 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:31:00 PM: OnMediaPosition... 95058 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:31:01 PM: OnMediaPosition... 96056 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:31:02 PM: OnMediaPosition... 97055 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:31:03 PM: OnMediaPosition... 98053 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:31:04 PM: OnMediaPosition... 99053 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:31:05 PM: OnMediaPosition... 100052 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:31:06 PM: OnMediaPosition... 101050 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:31:07 PM: OnMediaPosition... 102053 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:31:08 PM: OnMediaPosition... 103052 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:31:09 PM: OnMediaPosition... 104051 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:31:10 PM: OnMediaPosition... 105049 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:31:11 PM: OnMediaPosition... 106048 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:31:12 PM: OnMediaPosition... 107049 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:31:13 PM: OnMediaPosition... 108049 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:31:14 PM: OnMediaPosition... 109046 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:31:15 PM: OnMediaPosition... 110048 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:31:16 PM: OnMediaPosition... 111049 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:31:17 PM: OnMediaPosition... 112048 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:31:18 PM: OnMediaPosition... 113049 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:31:19 PM: OnMediaPosition... 114049 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:31:20 PM: OnMediaPosition... 115047 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:31:21 PM: OnMediaPosition... 116046 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:31:22 PM: OnMediaPosition... 117044 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:31:23 PM: OnMediaPosition... 118044 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:31:24 PM: OnMediaPosition... 119044 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:31:25 PM: OnMediaPosition... 120043 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:31:26 PM: OnMediaPosition... 121041 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:31:27 PM: OnMediaPosition... 122039 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:31:28 PM: OnMediaPosition... 123040 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:31:29 PM: OnMediaPosition... 124038 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:31:30 PM: OnMediaPosition... 125037 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:31:31 PM: OnMediaPosition... 126035 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:31:32 PM: OnMediaPosition... 127037 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:31:33 PM: OnMediaPosition... 128036 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:31:34 PM: OnMediaPosition... 129034 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:31:35 PM: OnMediaPosition... 130033 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:31:36 PM: OnMediaPosition... 131031 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:31:37 PM: OnMediaPosition... 132030 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:31:38 PM: OnMediaPosition... 133029 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:31:39 PM: OnMediaPosition... 134028 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:31:40 PM: OnMediaPosition... 135027 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:31:41 PM: OnMediaPosition... 136026 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:31:42 PM: OnMediaPosition... 137029 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:31:43 PM: OnMediaPosition... 138026 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:31:44 PM: OnMediaPosition... 139027 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:31:45 PM: OnMediaPosition... 140025 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:31:46 PM: OnMediaPosition... 141025 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:31:47 PM: OnMediaPosition... 142025 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:31:48 PM: OnMediaPosition... 143024 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:31:49 PM: OnMediaPosition... 144024 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:31:50 PM: OnMediaPosition... 145023 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:31:51 PM: OnMediaPosition... 146024 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:31:52 PM: OnMediaPosition... 147034 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:31:53 PM: OnMediaPosition... 148027 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:31:54 PM: OnMediaPosition... 149021 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:31:55 PM: OnMediaPosition... 150021 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:31:56 PM: OnMediaPosition... 151019 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:31:57 PM: OnMediaPosition... 152017 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:31:58 PM: OnMediaPosition... 153016 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:31:59 PM: OnMediaPosition... 154014 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:32:00 PM: OnMediaPosition... 155016 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:32:01 PM: OnMediaPosition... 156019 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:32:02 PM: OnMediaPosition... 157018 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:32:03 PM: OnMediaPosition... 158017 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:32:04 PM: OnMediaPosition... 159016 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:32:05 PM: OnMediaPosition... 160015 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:32:06 PM: OnMediaPosition... 161013 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:32:07 PM: OnMediaPosition... 162014 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:32:08 PM: OnMediaPosition... 163012 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:32:09 PM: OnMediaPosition... 164016 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:32:10 PM: OnMediaPosition... 165014 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:32:11 PM: OnMediaPosition... 166017 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:32:12 PM: OnMediaPosition... 167019 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:32:13 PM: OnMediaPosition... 168018 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:32:14 PM: OnMediaPosition... 169018 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:32:15 PM: OnMediaPosition... 170020 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:32:16 PM: OnMediaPosition... 171019 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:32:17 PM: OnMediaPosition... 172019 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:32:18 PM: OnMediaPosition... 173017 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:32:19 PM: OnMediaPosition... 174016 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:32:20 PM: OnMediaPosition... 175016 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:32:21 PM: OnMediaPosition... 176013 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:32:22 PM: OnMediaPosition... 177012 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:32:23 PM: OnMediaPosition... 178012 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:32:24 PM: OnMediaPosition... 179012 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:32:25 PM: OnMediaPosition... 180012 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:32:26 PM: OnMediaPosition... 181009 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:32:27 PM: OnMediaPosition... 182009 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:32:28 PM: OnMediaPosition... 183009 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:32:29 PM: OnMediaPosition... 184007 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:32:30 PM: OnMediaPosition... 185005 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:32:31 PM: OnMediaPosition... 186005 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:32:32 PM: OnMediaPosition... 187003 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:32:33 PM: OnMediaPosition... 188003 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:32:34 PM: OnMediaPosition... 189003 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:32:35 PM: OnMediaPosition... 190003 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:32:36 PM: OnMediaPosition... 191001 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:32:37 PM: OnMediaPosition... 192002 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:32:38 PM: OnMediaPosition... 193001 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:32:39 PM: OnMediaPosition... 194002 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:32:40 PM: OnMediaPosition... 195002 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:32:41 PM: OnMediaPosition... 196001 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:32:42 PM: OnMediaPosition... 197000 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:32:43 PM: OnMediaPosition... 198000 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:32:44 PM: OnMediaPosition... 199199 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:32:45 PM: OnMediaPosition... 200197 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:32:46 PM: OnMediaPosition... 201197 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:32:47 PM: OnMediaPosition... 202195 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:32:48 PM: OnMediaPosition... 203194 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:32:49 PM: OnMediaPosition... 204194 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:32:50 PM: OnMediaPosition... 205193 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:32:51 PM: OnMediaPosition... 206193 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:32:52 PM: OnMediaPosition... 207193 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:32:53 PM: OnMediaPosition... 208191 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:32:54 PM: OnMediaPosition... 209191 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:32:55 PM: OnMediaPosition... 210192 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:32:56 PM: OnMediaPosition... 211192 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:32:57 PM: OnMediaPosition... 212193 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:32:58 PM: OnMediaPosition... 213195 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:32:59 PM: OnMediaPosition... 214193 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:33:00 PM: OnMediaPosition... 215196 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:33:01 PM: OnMediaPosition... 216196 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:33:02 PM: OnMediaPosition... 217195 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:33:03 PM: OnMediaPosition... 218194 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:33:04 PM: OnMediaPosition... 219194 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:33:05 PM: OnMediaPosition... 220193 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:33:06 PM: OnMediaPosition... 221192 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:33:07 PM: OnMediaPosition... 222192 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:33:08 PM: OnMediaPosition... 223190 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:33:09 PM: OnMediaPosition... 224189 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:33:10 PM: OnMediaPosition... 225189 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:33:11 PM: OnMediaPosition... 226190 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:33:12 PM: OnMediaPosition... 227191 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:33:13 PM: OnMediaPosition... 228191 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:33:14 PM: OnMediaPosition... 229188 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:33:15 PM: OnMediaPosition... 230190 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:33:16 PM: OnMediaPosition... 231194 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:33:17 PM: OnMediaPosition... 232194 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:33:18 PM: OnMediaPosition... 233193 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:33:19 PM: OnMediaPosition... 234194 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:33:20 PM: OnMediaPosition... 235191 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:33:21 PM: OnMediaPosition... 236192 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:33:22 PM: OnMediaPosition... 237192 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:33:23 PM: OnMediaPosition... 238190 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:33:24 PM: OnMediaPosition... 239189 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:33:25 PM: OnMediaPosition... 240190 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:33:26 PM: OnMediaPosition... 241189 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:33:27 PM: OnMediaPosition... 242188 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:33:28 PM: OnMediaPosition... 243188 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:33:29 PM: OnMediaPosition... 244186 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:33:30 PM: OnMediaPosition... 245184 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:33:31 PM: OnMediaPosition... 246185 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:33:32 PM: OnMediaPosition... 247185 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:33:33 PM: OnMediaPosition... 248185 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:33:34 PM: OnMediaPosition... 249184 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:33:35 PM: OnMediaPosition... 250183 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:33:36 PM: OnMediaPosition... 251181 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:33:37 PM: OnMediaPosition... 252180 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:33:38 PM: OnMediaPosition... 253179 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:33:39 PM: OnMediaPosition... 254179 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:33:40 PM: OnMediaPosition... 255178 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:33:41 PM: OnMediaPosition... 256177 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:33:42 PM: OnMediaPosition... 257175 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:33:43 PM: OnMediaPosition... 258176 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:33:44 PM: OnMediaPosition... 259175 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:33:45 PM: OnMediaPosition... 260175 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:33:46 PM: OnMediaPosition... 261175 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:33:47 PM: OnMediaPosition... 262175 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:33:48 PM: OnMediaPosition... 263173 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:33:49 PM: OnMediaPosition... 264174 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:33:50 PM: OnMediaPosition... 265174 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:33:51 PM: OnMediaPosition... 266173 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:33:52 PM: OnMediaPosition... 267175 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:33:53 PM: OnMediaPosition... 268174 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:33:54 PM: OnMediaPosition... 269174 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:33:55 PM: OnMediaPosition... 270173 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:33:56 PM: OnMediaPosition... 271174 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:33:57 PM: OnMediaPosition... 272173 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:33:58 PM: OnMediaPosition... 273173 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:33:59 PM: OnMediaPosition... 274173 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:34:00 PM: OnMediaPosition... 275172 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:34:01 PM: OnMediaPosition... 276173 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:34:02 PM: OnMediaPosition... 277172 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:34:03 PM: OnMediaPosition... 278171 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:34:04 PM: OnMediaPosition... 279170 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:34:05 PM: OnMediaPosition... 280170 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:34:06 PM: OnMediaPosition... 281171 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:34:07 PM: OnMediaPosition... 282171 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:34:08 PM: OnMediaPosition... 283170 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:34:09 PM: OnMediaPosition... 284169 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:34:10 PM: OnMediaPosition... 285169 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:34:11 PM: OnMediaPosition... 286170 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:34:12 PM: OnMediaPosition... 287170 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:34:13 PM: OnMediaPosition... 288169 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:34:14 PM: OnMediaPosition... 289169 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:34:15 PM: OnMediaPosition... 290168 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:34:16 PM: OnMediaPosition... 291166 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:34:17 PM: OnMediaPosition... 292166 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:34:18 PM: OnMediaPosition... 293166 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:34:19 PM: OnMediaPosition... 294164 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:34:20 PM: OnMediaPosition... 295163 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:34:21 PM: OnMediaPosition... 296164 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:34:22 PM: OnMediaPosition... 297164 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:34:23 PM: OnMediaPosition... 298163 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:34:24 PM: OnMediaPosition... 299164 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:34:25 PM: OnMediaPosition... 300164 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:34:26 PM: OnMediaPosition... 301165 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:34:27 PM: OnMediaPosition... 302164 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:34:28 PM: OnMediaPosition... 303165 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:34:29 PM: OnMediaPosition... 304165 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:34:30 PM: OnMediaPosition... 305165 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:34:31 PM: OnMediaPosition... 306165 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:34:32 PM: OnMediaPosition... 307163 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:34:33 PM: OnMediaPosition... 308163 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:34:34 PM: OnMediaPosition... 309164 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:34:35 PM: OnMediaPosition... 310163 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:34:36 PM: OnMediaPosition... 311164 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:34:37 PM: OnMediaPosition... 312165 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:34:38 PM: OnMediaPosition... 313164 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:34:39 PM: OnMediaPosition... 314163 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:34:40 PM: OnMediaPosition... 315163 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:34:41 PM: OnMediaPosition... 316164 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:34:42 PM: OnMediaPosition... 317164 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:34:43 PM: OnMediaPosition... 318164 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:34:44 PM: OnMediaPosition... 319165 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:34:45 PM: OnMediaPosition... 320166 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:34:46 PM: OnMediaPosition... 321166 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:34:47 PM: OnMediaPosition... 322165 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:34:48 PM: OnMediaPosition... 323166 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:34:49 PM: OnMediaPosition... 324166 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:34:50 PM: OnMediaPosition... 325164 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:34:51 PM: OnMediaPosition... 326163 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:34:52 PM: OnMediaPosition... 327163 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:34:53 PM: OnMediaPosition... 328162 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:34:54 PM: OnMediaPosition... 329164 - 331765   1277911764 0
04:34:54 PM: OnNextTrackButtonClick Cur: 3    0
04:34:54 PM: SetNextTrack: 4
04:34:54 PM: LoadMedia Cur: 4  0
04:34:54 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * current stream list * * * * * * * * * *
04:34:54 PM: [waiting] '14 - Body Crumbles (Dry Cell).mp3'
04:34:54 PM: [playing] '08 - Down With the Sickness (Disturbed).mp3'
04:34:54 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
04:34:55 PM: OnMediaLoaded Cur: 4 1   1277912094
04:34:55 PM: ********************************************************************* MediaCtrl::Play
04:34:55 PM: playing stream file:///home/tamalet/Music on Fiona/Internacional/Soundtrack - Queen Of The Damned/14 - Body Crumbles (Dry Cell).mp3, play type 0, crossfade 500000000
04:34:55 PM: going to start playback for stream file:///home/tamalet/Music on Fiona/Internacional/Soundtrack - Queen Of The Damned/14 - Body Crumbles (Dry Cell).mp3 (play type 0, crossfade 500000000) -> FADING_IN | PLAYING
04:34:55 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * current stream list * * * * * * * * * *
04:34:55 PM: [waiting] '14 - Body Crumbles (Dry Cell).mp3'
04:34:55 PM: [playing] '08 - Down With the Sickness (Disturbed).mp3'
04:34:55 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
04:34:55 PM: fading stream [1.000000, 330081838775] to [0.000000, 330581838775] file:///home/tamalet/Music on Fiona/Internacional/Soundtrack - Queen Of The Damned/08 - Down With the Sickness (Disturbed).mp3
04:34:55 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * current stream list * * * * * * * * * *
04:34:55 PM: [waiting] '14 - Body Crumbles (Dry Cell).mp3'
04:34:55 PM: [fading out] '08 - Down With the Sickness (Disturbed).mp3'
04:34:55 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
04:34:55 PM: OnMediaTags...
04:34:55 PM: OnMediaBitrate...192000
04:34:55 PM: OnMediaBitrate...192000
04:34:55 PM: fading stream [0.080000, 52244896] to [1.000000, 152244896] file:///home/tamalet/Music on Fiona/Internacional/Soundtrack - Queen Of The Damned/14 - Body Crumbles (Dry Cell).mp3
04:34:55 PM: OnMediaFadeInStarted Cur: 4  1277912094
04:34:55 PM: OnMediaState: 4 1277911764 1277912094
04:34:55 PM: OnMediaPlayStarted  1277912094
04:34:55 PM: PlayTime: 329 Length: 332
04:34:56 PM: The file dont exists /home/tamalet/.guayadeque/lyrics/Dry Cell/Body Crumbles.lyric
04:34:56 PM: Going to check if pending streams after EOS
04:34:56 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * current stream list * * * * * * * * * *
04:34:56 PM: [playing] '14 - Body Crumbles (Dry Cell).mp3'
04:34:56 PM: [pending remove] '08 - Down With the Sickness (Disturbed).mp3'
04:34:56 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
04:34:56 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * current stream list * * * * * * * * * *
04:34:56 PM: [playing] '14 - Body Crumbles (Dry Cell).mp3'
04:34:56 PM: [pending remove] '08 - Down With the Sickness (Disturbed).mp3'
04:34:56 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
04:34:56 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * current stream list * * * * * * * * * *
04:34:56 PM: [playing] '14 - Body Crumbles (Dry Cell).mp3'
04:34:56 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
04:34:56 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * current stream list * * * * * * * * * *
04:34:56 PM: [playing] '14 - Body Crumbles (Dry Cell).mp3'
04:34:56 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
04:34:56 PM: OnMediaPosition... 68 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:34:56 PM: OnMediaFadeOutFinished (1277911764) Cur: 4  0
04:34:57 PM: OnMediaPosition... 1066 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:34:58 PM: OnMediaPosition... 2065 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:34:59 PM: OnMediaPosition... 3069 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:35:00 PM: OnMediaPosition... 4068 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:35:01 PM: OnMediaPosition... 5067 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:35:02 PM: OnMediaPosition... 6066 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:35:03 PM: OnMediaPosition... 7065 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:35:04 PM: OnMediaPosition... 8064 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:35:05 PM: OnMediaPosition... 9063 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:35:06 PM: OnMediaPosition... 10062 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:35:07 PM: OnMediaPosition... 11061 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:35:08 PM: OnMediaPosition... 12060 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:35:09 PM: OnMediaPosition... 13058 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:35:10 PM: OnMediaPosition... 14056 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:35:11 PM: OnMediaPosition... 15054 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:35:12 PM: OnMediaPosition... 16052 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:35:13 PM: OnMediaPosition... 17054 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:35:14 PM: OnMediaPosition... 18054 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:35:15 PM: OnMediaPosition... 19052 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:35:16 PM: OnMediaPosition... 20051 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:35:17 PM: OnMediaPosition... 21051 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:35:18 PM: OnMediaPosition... 22048 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:35:19 PM: OnMediaPosition... 23046 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:35:20 PM: OnMediaPosition... 24046 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:35:21 PM: OnMediaPosition... 25045 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:35:22 PM: OnMediaPosition... 26044 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:35:23 PM: OnMediaPosition... 27045 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:35:24 PM: OnMediaPosition... 28043 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:35:25 PM: OnMediaPosition... 29041 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:35:26 PM: OnMediaPosition... 30040 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:35:27 PM: OnMediaPosition... 31038 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:35:28 PM: OnMediaPosition... 32036 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:35:29 PM: OnMediaPosition... 33035 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:35:30 PM: OnMediaPosition... 34033 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:35:31 PM: OnMediaPosition... 35033 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:35:32 PM: OnMediaPosition... 36034 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:35:33 PM: OnMediaPosition... 37032 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:35:34 PM: OnMediaPosition... 38032 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:35:35 PM: OnMediaPosition... 39030 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:35:36 PM: OnMediaPosition... 40030 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:35:37 PM: OnMediaPosition... 41030 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:35:38 PM: OnMediaPosition... 42030 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:35:39 PM: OnMediaPosition... 43030 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:35:40 PM: OnMediaPosition... 44029 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:35:41 PM: OnMediaPosition... 45030 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:35:42 PM: OnMediaPosition... 46027 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:35:43 PM: OnMediaPosition... 47027 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:35:44 PM: OnMediaPosition... 48026 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:35:45 PM: OnMediaPosition... 49025 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:35:46 PM: OnMediaPosition... 50024 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:35:47 PM: OnMediaPosition... 51021 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:35:48 PM: OnMediaPosition... 52021 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:35:49 PM: OnMediaPosition... 53021 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:35:50 PM: OnMediaPosition... 54020 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:35:51 PM: OnMediaPosition... 55018 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:35:52 PM: OnMediaPosition... 56018 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:35:53 PM: OnMediaPosition... 57018 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:35:54 PM: OnMediaPosition... 58016 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:35:55 PM: OnMediaPosition... 59013 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:35:56 PM: OnMediaPosition... 60012 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:35:57 PM: OnMediaPosition... 61012 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:35:58 PM: OnMediaPosition... 62013 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:35:59 PM: OnMediaPosition... 63011 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:36:00 PM: OnMediaPosition... 64010 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:36:01 PM: OnMediaPosition... 65011 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:36:02 PM: OnMediaPosition... 66011 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:36:03 PM: OnMediaPosition... 67010 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:36:04 PM: OnMediaPosition... 68010 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:36:05 PM: OnMediaPosition... 69013 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:36:06 PM: OnMediaPosition... 70010 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:36:07 PM: OnMediaPosition... 71012 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:36:08 PM: OnMediaPosition... 72010 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:36:09 PM: OnMediaPosition... 73010 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:36:10 PM: OnMediaPosition... 74009 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:36:11 PM: OnMediaPosition... 75010 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:36:12 PM: OnMediaPosition... 76009 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:36:13 PM: OnMediaPosition... 77010 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:36:14 PM: OnMediaPosition... 78009 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:36:15 PM: OnMediaPosition... 79007 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:36:16 PM: OnMediaPosition... 80006 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:36:17 PM: OnMediaPosition... 81005 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:36:18 PM: OnMediaPosition... 82003 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:36:19 PM: OnMediaPosition... 83006 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:36:20 PM: OnMediaPosition... 84004 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:36:21 PM: OnMediaPosition... 85002 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:36:22 PM: OnMediaPosition... 86002 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:36:23 PM: OnMediaPosition... 87003 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:36:24 PM: OnMediaPosition... 88000 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:36:25 PM: OnMediaPosition... 89001 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:36:26 PM: OnMediaPosition... 90002 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:36:27 PM: OnMediaPosition... 91000 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:36:28 PM: OnMediaPosition... 92000 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:36:29 PM: OnMediaPosition... 93000 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:36:30 PM: OnMediaPosition... 94002 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:36:31 PM: OnMediaPosition... 95199 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:36:32 PM: OnMediaPosition... 96198 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:36:33 PM: OnMediaPosition... 97000 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:36:34 PM: OnMediaPosition... 98000 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:36:35 PM: OnMediaPosition... 99002 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:36:36 PM: OnMediaPosition... 100000 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:36:37 PM: OnMediaPosition... 101199 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:36:38 PM: OnMediaPosition... 102000 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:36:39 PM: OnMediaPosition... 103199 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:36:40 PM: OnMediaPosition... 104199 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:36:41 PM: OnMediaPosition... 105199 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:36:42 PM: OnMediaPosition... 106000 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:36:43 PM: OnMediaPosition... 107001 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:36:44 PM: OnMediaPosition... 108001 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:36:45 PM: OnMediaPosition... 109000 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:36:46 PM: OnMediaPosition... 110001 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:36:47 PM: OnMediaPosition... 111000 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:36:48 PM: OnMediaPosition... 112000 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:36:49 PM: OnMediaPosition... 113000 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:36:50 PM: OnMediaPosition... 114000 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:36:51 PM: OnMediaPosition... 115000 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:36:52 PM: OnMediaPosition... 116199 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:36:53 PM: OnMediaPosition... 117000 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:36:54 PM: OnMediaPosition... 118199 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:36:55 PM: OnMediaPosition... 119199 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:36:56 PM: OnMediaPosition... 120000 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:36:57 PM: OnMediaPosition... 121000 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:36:58 PM: OnMediaPosition... 122198 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:36:59 PM: OnMediaPosition... 123196 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:37:00 PM: OnMediaPosition... 124196 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:37:01 PM: OnMediaPosition... 125194 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:37:02 PM: OnMediaPosition... 126195 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:37:03 PM: OnMediaPosition... 127194 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:37:04 PM: OnMediaPosition... 128194 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:37:05 PM: OnMediaPosition... 129194 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:37:06 PM: OnMediaPosition... 130193 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:37:07 PM: OnMediaPosition... 131194 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:37:08 PM: OnMediaPosition... 132193 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:37:09 PM: OnMediaPosition... 133192 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:37:10 PM: OnMediaPosition... 134011 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:37:11 PM: OnMediaPosition... 135012 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:37:12 PM: OnMediaPosition... 136011 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:37:13 PM: OnMediaPosition... 137010 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:37:14 PM: OnMediaPosition... 138010 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:37:15 PM: OnMediaPosition... 139008 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:37:16 PM: OnMediaPosition... 140016 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:37:17 PM: OnMediaPosition... 141016 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:37:18 PM: OnMediaPosition... 142014 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:37:19 PM: OnMediaPosition... 143013 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:37:20 PM: OnMediaPosition... 144012 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:37:21 PM: OnMediaPosition... 145011 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:37:22 PM: OnMediaPosition... 146010 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:37:23 PM: OnMediaPosition... 147011 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:37:24 PM: OnMediaPosition... 148012 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:37:25 PM: OnMediaPosition... 149013 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:37:26 PM: OnMediaPosition... 150013 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:37:27 PM: OnMediaPosition... 151013 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:37:28 PM: OnMediaPosition... 152014 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:37:29 PM: OnMediaPosition... 153014 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:37:30 PM: OnMediaPosition... 154013 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:37:31 PM: OnMediaPosition... 155012 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:37:32 PM: OnMediaPosition... 156013 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:37:33 PM: OnMediaPosition... 157013 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:37:34 PM: OnMediaPosition... 158011 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:37:35 PM: OnMediaPosition... 159010 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:37:36 PM: OnMediaPosition... 160009 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:37:37 PM: OnMediaPosition... 161009 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:37:38 PM: OnMediaPosition... 162007 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:37:39 PM: OnMediaPosition... 163008 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:37:40 PM: OnMediaPosition... 164005 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:37:41 PM: OnMediaPosition... 165004 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:37:42 PM: OnMediaPosition... 166002 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:37:43 PM: OnMediaPosition... 167000 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:37:44 PM: OnMediaPosition... 168000 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:37:45 PM: OnMediaPosition... 169000 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:37:46 PM: OnMediaPosition... 170198 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:37:47 PM: OnMediaPosition... 171201 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:37:48 PM: OnMediaPosition... 172003 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:37:49 PM: OnMediaPosition... 173003 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:37:50 PM: OnMediaPosition... 174002 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:37:51 PM: OnMediaPosition... 175004 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:37:52 PM: OnMediaPosition... 176007 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:37:53 PM: OnMediaPosition... 177004 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:37:54 PM: OnMediaPosition... 178007 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:37:55 PM: OnMediaPosition... 179005 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:37:56 PM: OnMediaPosition... 180006 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:37:57 PM: OnMediaPosition... 181007 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:37:58 PM: OnMediaPosition... 182006 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:37:59 PM: OnMediaPosition... 183005 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:38:00 PM: OnMediaPosition... 184005 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:38:01 PM: OnMediaPosition... 185007 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:38:02 PM: OnMediaPosition... 186005 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:38:03 PM: OnMediaPosition... 187005 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:38:04 PM: OnMediaPosition... 188003 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:38:05 PM: OnMediaPosition... 189002 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:38:06 PM: OnMediaPosition... 190001 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:38:07 PM: OnMediaPosition... 191199 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:38:08 PM: OnMediaPosition... 192202 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:38:09 PM: OnMediaPosition... 193003 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:38:10 PM: OnMediaPosition... 194002 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:38:11 PM: OnMediaPosition... 195002 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:38:12 PM: OnMediaPosition... 196001 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:38:13 PM: OnMediaPosition... 197001 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:38:14 PM: OnMediaPosition... 198001 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:38:15 PM: OnMediaPosition... 199000 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:38:16 PM: OnMediaPosition... 200000 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:38:17 PM: OnMediaPosition... 201198 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:38:18 PM: OnMediaPosition... 202198 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:38:19 PM: OnMediaPosition... 203198 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:38:20 PM: OnMediaPosition... 204197 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:38:21 PM: OnMediaPosition... 205196 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:38:22 PM: OnMediaPosition... 206199 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:38:23 PM: OnMediaPosition... 207199 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:38:24 PM: OnMediaPosition... 208197 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:38:25 PM: OnMediaPosition... 209000 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:38:26 PM: OnMediaPosition... 210000 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:38:27 PM: OnMediaPosition... 211198 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:38:28 PM: OnMediaPosition... 212000 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:38:29 PM: OnMediaPosition... 213002 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:38:30 PM: OnMediaPosition... 214044 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:38:31 PM: OnMediaPosition... 215046 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:38:32 PM: OnMediaPosition... 216044 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:38:33 PM: OnMediaPosition... 217044 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:38:34 PM: OnMediaPosition... 218044 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:38:35 PM: OnMediaPosition... 219043 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:38:36 PM: OnMediaPosition... 220045 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:38:37 PM: OnMediaPosition... 221044 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:38:38 PM: OnMediaPosition... 222045 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:38:39 PM: OnMediaPosition... 223044 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:38:40 PM: OnMediaPosition... 224043 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:38:41 PM: OnMediaPosition... 225043 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:38:42 PM: OnMediaPosition... 226041 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:38:43 PM: OnMediaPosition... 227041 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:38:44 PM: OnMediaPosition... 228040 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:38:45 PM: OnMediaPosition... 229039 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:38:46 PM: OnMediaPosition... 230038 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:38:47 PM: OnMediaPosition... 231039 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:38:48 PM: OnMediaPosition... 232036 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:38:49 PM: OnMediaPosition... 233035 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:38:50 PM: OnMediaPosition... 234035 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:38:51 PM: OnMediaPosition... 235032 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:38:52 PM: OnMediaPosition... 236031 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:38:53 PM: OnMediaPosition... 237030 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:38:54 PM: OnMediaPosition... 238030 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:38:55 PM: OnMediaPosition... 239030 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:38:56 PM: OnMediaPosition... 240027 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:38:57 PM: OnMediaPosition... 241028 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:38:58 PM: OnMediaPosition... 242027 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:38:59 PM: OnMediaPosition... 243027 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:39:00 PM: OnMediaPosition... 244026 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:39:01 PM: OnMediaPosition... 245026 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:39:02 PM: OnMediaPosition... 246025 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:39:03 PM: OnMediaPosition... 247025 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:39:04 PM: OnMediaPosition... 248025 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:39:05 PM: OnMediaPosition... 249024 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:39:06 PM: OnMediaPosition... 250025 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:39:07 PM: OnMediaPosition... 251025 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:39:08 PM: OnMediaPosition... 252023 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:39:09 PM: OnMediaPosition... 253023 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:39:10 PM: OnMediaPosition... 254023 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:39:11 PM: OnMediaPosition... 255024 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:39:12 PM: OnMediaPosition... 256026 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:39:13 PM: OnMediaPosition... 257028 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:39:14 PM: OnMediaPosition... 258025 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:39:15 PM: OnMediaPosition... 259023 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:39:16 PM: OnMediaPosition... 260023 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:39:17 PM: OnMediaPosition... 261023 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:39:18 PM: OnMediaPosition... 262022 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:39:19 PM: OnMediaPosition... 263058 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:39:20 PM: OnMediaPosition... 264059 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:39:21 PM: OnMediaPosition... 265058 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:39:22 PM: OnMediaPosition... 266057 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:39:23 PM: OnMediaPosition... 267056 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:39:24 PM: OnMediaPosition... 268056 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:39:25 PM: OnMediaPosition... 269055 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:39:26 PM: OnMediaPosition... 270056 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:39:27 PM: OnMediaPosition... 271056 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:39:28 PM: OnMediaPosition... 272055 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:39:29 PM: OnMediaPosition... 273055 - 276297   1277912094 0
04:39:29 PM: OnNextTrackButtonClick Cur: 4    0
04:39:29 PM: SetNextTrack: 5
04:39:29 PM: LoadMedia Cur: 5  0
04:39:29 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * current stream list * * * * * * * * * *
04:39:29 PM: [waiting] '10 - Headstrong (Earshot).mp3'
04:39:29 PM: [playing] '14 - Body Crumbles (Dry Cell).mp3'
04:39:29 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
04:39:29 PM: OnMediaLoaded Cur: 5 1   1277912369
04:39:29 PM: ********************************************************************* MediaCtrl::Play
04:39:29 PM: playing stream file:///home/tamalet/Music on Fiona/Internacional/Soundtrack - Queen Of The Damned/10 - Headstrong (Earshot).mp3, play type 0, crossfade 500000000
04:39:29 PM: going to start playback for stream file:///home/tamalet/Music on Fiona/Internacional/Soundtrack - Queen Of The Damned/10 - Headstrong (Earshot).mp3 (play type 0, crossfade 500000000) -> FADING_IN | PLAYING
04:39:29 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * current stream list * * * * * * * * * *
04:39:29 PM: [waiting] '10 - Headstrong (Earshot).mp3'
04:39:29 PM: [playing] '14 - Body Crumbles (Dry Cell).mp3'
04:39:29 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
04:39:29 PM: fading stream [1.000000, 273946112138] to [0.000000, 274446112138] file:///home/tamalet/Music on Fiona/Internacional/Soundtrack - Queen Of The Damned/14 - Body Crumbles (Dry Cell).mp3
04:39:29 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * current stream list * * * * * * * * * *
04:39:29 PM: [waiting] '10 - Headstrong (Earshot).mp3'
04:39:29 PM: [fading out] '14 - Body Crumbles (Dry Cell).mp3'
04:39:29 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
04:39:29 PM: OnMediaTags...
04:39:29 PM: OnMediaBitrate...192000
04:39:29 PM: OnMediaBitrate...192000
04:39:30 PM: fading stream [0.080000, 52244896] to [1.000000, 152244896] file:///home/tamalet/Music on Fiona/Internacional/Soundtrack - Queen Of The Damned/10 - Headstrong (Earshot).mp3
04:39:30 PM: OnMediaFadeInStarted Cur: 5  1277912369
04:39:30 PM: OnMediaState: 4 1277912094 1277912369
04:39:30 PM: OnMediaPlayStarted  1277912369
04:39:30 PM: PlayTime: 273 Length: 276
04:39:30 PM: The file dont exists /home/tamalet/.guayadeque/lyrics/Earshot/Headstrong.lyric
04:39:30 PM: Going to check if pending streams after EOS
04:39:30 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * current stream list * * * * * * * * * *
04:39:30 PM: [playing] '10 - Headstrong (Earshot).mp3'
04:39:30 PM: [pending remove] '14 - Body Crumbles (Dry Cell).mp3'
04:39:30 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
04:39:30 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * current stream list * * * * * * * * * *
04:39:30 PM: [playing] '10 - Headstrong (Earshot).mp3'
04:39:30 PM: [pending remove] '14 - Body Crumbles (Dry Cell).mp3'
04:39:30 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
04:39:30 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * current stream list * * * * * * * * * *
04:39:30 PM: [playing] '10 - Headstrong (Earshot).mp3'
04:39:30 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
04:39:30 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * current stream list * * * * * * * * * *
04:39:30 PM: [playing] '10 - Headstrong (Earshot).mp3'
04:39:30 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
04:39:30 PM: OnMediaFadeOutFinished (1277912094) Cur: 5  0
04:39:30 PM: OnMediaPosition... 187 - 180897   1277912369 0
04:39:31 PM: Could not get 'http://www.7digital.com/shops/assets/sleeveart/129135_350.JPEG'
04:39:33 PM: OnMediaPosition... 3186 - 180897   1277912369 0
04:39:34 PM: OnMediaPosition... 4186 - 180897   1277912369 0
04:39:35 PM: OnMediaPosition... 5184 - 180897   1277912369 0
04:39:36 PM: OnMediaPosition... 6184 - 180897   1277912369 0
04:39:37 PM: OnMediaPosition... 7182 - 180897   1277912369 0
04:39:38 PM: OnMediaPosition... 8181 - 180897   1277912369 0
04:39:39 PM: OnMediaPosition... 9181 - 180897   1277912369 0
04:39:40 PM: OnMediaPosition... 10180 - 180897   1277912369 0
04:39:41 PM: OnMediaPosition... 11179 - 180897   1277912369 0
04:39:42 PM: OnMediaPosition... 12177 - 180897   1277912369 0
04:39:43 PM: OnMediaPosition... 13176 - 180897   1277912369 0
04:39:44 PM: OnMediaPosition... 14176 - 180897   1277912369 0
04:39:45 PM: OnMediaPosition... 15176 - 180897   1277912369 0
04:39:46 PM: OnMediaPosition... 16175 - 180897   1277912369 0
04:39:47 PM: OnMediaPosition... 17175 - 180897   1277912369 0
04:39:48 PM: OnMediaPosition... 18173 - 180897   1277912369 0
04:39:49 PM: OnMediaPosition... 19174 - 180897   1277912369 0
04:39:50 PM: OnMediaPosition... 20173 - 180897   1277912369 0
04:39:51 PM: OnMediaPosition... 21172 - 180897   1277912369 0
04:39:52 PM: OnMediaPosition... 22172 - 180897   1277912369 0
```

----------


## anonbeat

> Lately I've been having some problems when listening to my remote library. Some songs will start playing for a few seconds but then it mutes until the song finishes.
> 
> Here is a log of the last time it happened (I closed guayadeque after a few seconds of it happening).
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 04:29:12 PM: Initialized locale ( en_US )
> 04:29:12 PM: Library Db Version 16
> ...



I dont see anything weird in this log. Happens for you when playing files locally?

Thanks for your help

----------


## anonbeat

> I think that you can move Idea #15: I would like a "Type" column in the track list of the library to the implemented section.


Done. Thanks

----------


## anonbeat

The most voted idea at the ideatorrent have been implemented. This is 'Add album artist to the library browser' 
Of course added also the field in the track editor.

Thanks for your help

----------


## urlwolf

Right now, I don't think there's a single linux player that can read, apply, and calculate (when missing) replaygain tags. using mp3gain has the huge disadvantage that it writes APE tags, which most linux players cannot read.

So linux is basically replaygain-blind. In win, mostly every player does the right thing.

I dunno how high in the list this feature is, but it would make a big difference for me.

----------


## dartmusic

I agree that this is a much desired feature.  Amarok 1.4 had a script to automatically calculate and apply the tags wherever they didn't already exist.  You CAN use soundKonverter manually, but you obviously have to install KDE libs to make it work, and it is a manual process.

----------


## dartmusic

For approximately the past week I have been having a problem with dynamic playlists.  I have created a playlist to include everything from a specific folder plus some other criteria based on song title.  This worked fine for months, but suddenly last week some time(?) this not only ceased to work, but each time I am ABLE to get the dynamic playlist to actually do what I'm asking (often it won't even find anything based on my criteria, which has worked in the past and does exist), upon the next start of Guayadeque, most of my criteria is missing and there are no songs in the playlist.  There should be over 6,600 tracks.

Any ideas?  I'm at work at the moment and can't access my machine remotely, but can provide more info when I return in about 6 hours, if necessary.

Thanks!

----------


## pickarooney

I can't .build the latest release (1122)



```
CMake Error at /usr/share/cmake-2.6/Modules/CMakeDetermineCompilerId.cmake:54 (FILE):
  file Internal CMake error when trying to open file:
  /home/pickarooney/tmp/Guaya/guayadeque-svn/CMakeFiles/CompilerIdC/CMakeCCompilerId.c
  for writing.
Call Stack (most recent call first):
  /usr/share/cmake-2.6/Modules/CMakeDetermineCompilerId.cmake:64 (CMAKE_DETERMINE_COMPILER_ID_WRITE)
  /usr/share/cmake-2.6/Modules/CMakeDetermineCompilerId.cmake:25 (CMAKE_DETERMINE_COMPILER_ID_BUILD)
  /usr/share/cmake-2.6/Modules/CMakeDetermineCCompiler.cmake:117 (CMAKE_DETERMINE_COMPILER_ID)
  CMakeLists.txt:8 (project)


CMake Error at /usr/share/cmake-2.6/Modules/CMakeDetermineCompilerId.cmake:54 (FILE):
  file Internal CMake error when trying to open file:
  /home/pickarooney/tmp/Guaya/guayadeque-svn/CMakeFiles/CompilerIdC/CMakeCCompilerId.c
  for writing.
Call Stack (most recent call first):
  /usr/share/cmake-2.6/Modules/CMakeDetermineCompilerId.cmake:64 (CMAKE_DETERMINE_COMPILER_ID_WRITE)
  /usr/share/cmake-2.6/Modules/CMakeDetermineCompilerId.cmake:25 (CMAKE_DETERMINE_COMPILER_ID_BUILD)
  /usr/share/cmake-2.6/Modules/CMakeDetermineCCompiler.cmake:117 (CMAKE_DETERMINE_COMPILER_ID)
  CMakeLists.txt:8 (project)


-- The C compiler identification is unknown
CMake Error at /usr/share/cmake-2.6/Modules/CMakeDetermineCompilerId.cmake:54 (FILE):
  file Internal CMake error when trying to open file:
  /home/pickarooney/tmp/Guaya/guayadeque-svn/CMakeFiles/CompilerIdCXX/CMakeCXXCompilerId.cpp
  for writing.
Call Stack (most recent call first):
  /usr/share/cmake-2.6/Modules/CMakeDetermineCompilerId.cmake:64 (CMAKE_DETERMINE_COMPILER_ID_WRITE)
  /usr/share/cmake-2.6/Modules/CMakeDetermineCompilerId.cmake:25 (CMAKE_DETERMINE_COMPILER_ID_BUILD)
  /usr/share/cmake-2.6/Modules/CMakeDetermineCXXCompiler.cmake:128 (CMAKE_DETERMINE_COMPILER_ID)
  CMakeLists.txt:8 (project)


CMake Error at /usr/share/cmake-2.6/Modules/CMakeDetermineCompilerId.cmake:54 (FILE):
  file Internal CMake error when trying to open file:
  /home/pickarooney/tmp/Guaya/guayadeque-svn/CMakeFiles/CompilerIdCXX/CMakeCXXCompilerId.cpp
  for writing.
Call Stack (most recent call first):
  /usr/share/cmake-2.6/Modules/CMakeDetermineCompilerId.cmake:64 (CMAKE_DETERMINE_COMPILER_ID_WRITE)
  /usr/share/cmake-2.6/Modules/CMakeDetermineCompilerId.cmake:25 (CMAKE_DETERMINE_COMPILER_ID_BUILD)
  /usr/share/cmake-2.6/Modules/CMakeDetermineCXXCompiler.cmake:128 (CMAKE_DETERMINE_COMPILER_ID)
  CMakeLists.txt:8 (project)
```

This is the first time I've had any such problem.

----------


## anonbeat

> For approximately the past week I have been having a problem with dynamic playlists.  I have created a playlist to include everything from a specific folder plus some other criteria based on song title.  This worked fine for months, but suddenly last week some time(?) this not only ceased to work, but each time I am ABLE to get the dynamic playlist to actually do what I'm asking (often it won't even find anything based on my criteria, which has worked in the past and does exist), upon the next start of Guayadeque, most of my criteria is missing and there are no songs in the playlist.  There should be over 6,600 tracks.
> 
> Any ideas?  I'm at work at the moment and can't access my machine remotely, but can provide more info when I return in about 6 hours, if necessary.
> 
> Thanks!


To check this I will need your guayadeque.db located under ~/.guayadeque/ dir.
Please send it by email so I can check why this is happening.

Thanks for your bug report

----------


## anonbeat

> I can't .build the latest release (1122)
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> CMake Error at /usr/share/cmake-2.6/Modules/CMakeDetermineCompilerId.cmake:54 (FILE):
>   file Internal CMake error when trying to open file:
>   /home/pickarooney/tmp/Guaya/guayadeque-svn/CMakeFiles/CompilerIdC/CMakeCCompilerId.c
>   for writing.
> ...


Looks like permission problems under this dir /home/pickarooney/tmp/Guaya/guayadeque-svn/CMakeFiles/CompilerIdC/

do this


```
cd /home/pickarooney/tmp/Guaya/guayadeque-svn
sudo chown pickarooney:pickarooney * -R
svn update
./build
sudo make install
```

Thanks for your help

----------


## ivanovnegro

> I have been working latelly to try to make even faster the access speed and usability in library and album browser. The browsing speed should be now faster.
> 
> I would like to hear what is your feeling with latest releases.
> 
> I have been doing a litle comparision between banshee and guayadeque in a Pendium IV 3Ghz with 1GB of Ram running Ubuntu Lucid x32 with a database of 200,000 tracks (Thanks to WishingStar) which is what I call a very huge library.
> 
> This is the results
> 
>                  Guayadeque      Banshee
> ...


I can confirm your data examples on Mint 9. I testetd all the players out there and even in Windows but only g-deque is the fastest of all. Everytime when I want to compare a new linux player or the actual ones updated with g-deque, g-deque wins because its very fast and very simple and has many features and I love how g-deque works. Its the only one I would say that is really intuitive and fast. Thanks anonbeat.
One thing that I noticed at opening g-deque, now it needs a little bit more to start.

----------


## dartmusic

> To check this I will need your guayadeque.db located under ~/.guayadeque/ dir.
> Please send it by email so I can check why this is happening.
> 
> Thanks for your bug report


I emailed you a link to the file.  The file you asked for is 130MB and couldn't be attached in gmail.

Thanks!

----------


## rotwang888

I finally had to problem with a track ending and the player playing the previous and next tracks at the same time, and I have the full log this time.  The problem happened around here...


```
 stream list * * * * * * * * * *
08:07:48 PM: [waiting for EOS] 'dchha34_Death_Throes_of_the_Republic_I.mp3'
08:07:48 PM: [playing] 'SP10062801_ClimateChange.mp3'
08:07:48 PM: [playing] 'Hour_of_Slack_1264-08:07:48 PM: OnNextTrackButtonClick Cur: 5    0
08:07:48 PM: SetNextTrack: 6
08:07:48 PM: LoadMedia Cur: 6  1
08:07:48 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * current stream list * * * * * * * * * *
08:07:48 PM: [waiting] 'dchha34_Death_Throes_of_the_Republic_I.mp3'
08:07:48 PM: [playing] 'SP10062801_ClimateChange.mp3'
08:07:48 PM: [playing] 'Hour_of_Slack_1264-lo.ogg'
08:07:48 PM: [prerolling] 'ahow_20100629-1000a.mp3'
08:07:48 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
08:07:48 PM: OnMediaTags...
08:07:48 PM: OnMediaBitrate...128000
08:07:48 PM: OnMediaLoaded Cur: 6 1   1278011268
08:07:48 PM: ********************************************************************* MediaCtrl::Play
08:07:48 PM: playing stream file:///home/craig/Music/Podcasts/Dan Carlin's Hardcore History (2)/dchha34_Death_Throes_of_the_Republic_I.mp3, play type 0, crossfade 0
08:07:48 PM: going to start playback for stream file:///home/craig/Music/Podcasts/Dan Carlin's Hardcore History (2)/dchha34_Death_Throes_of_the_Republic_I.mp3 (play type 1, crossfade 0) -> FADING_IN | PLAYING
08:07:48 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * currentlo.ogg'
08:07:48 PM: [prerolling] 'ahow_20100629-1000a.mp3'
08:07:48 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
08:07:48 PM: OnMediaBitrate...128000
08:07:49 PM: OnMediaPosition... 473002 - 475089   1278010794 1278011268
08:07:50 PM: OnMediaPosition... 474003 - 475089   1278010794 1278011268
08:07:51 PM: Going to check if pending streams after EOS
08:07:51 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * current stream list * * * * * * * * * *
08:07:51 PM: [waiting for EOS] 'dchha34_Death_Throes_of_the_Republic_I.mp3'
08:07:51 PM: [pending remove] 'SP10062801_ClimateChange.mp3'
08:07:51 PM: [playing] 'Hour_of_Slack_1264-lo.ogg'
08:07:51 PM: [prerolling] 'ahow_20100629-1000a.mp3'
08:07:51 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
08:07:51 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * current stream list * * * * * * * * * *
08:07:51 PM: [playing] 'dchha34_Death_Throes_of_the_Republic_I.mp3'
08:07:51 PM: [pending remove] 'SP10062801_ClimateChange.mp3'
08:07:51 PM: [playing] 'Hour_of_Slack_1264-lo.ogg'
08:07:51 PM: [prerolling] 'ahow_20100629-1000a.mp3'
08:07:51 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
08:07:51 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * current stream list * * * * * * * * * *
08:07:51 PM: [playing] 'dchha34_Death_Throes_of_the_Republic_I.mp3'
08:07:51 PM: [playing] 'Hour_of_Slack_1264-lo.ogg'
08:07:51 PM: [prerolling] 'ahow_20100629-1000a.mp3'
08:07:51 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
08:07:51 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * current stream list * * * * * * * * * *
08:07:51 PM: [playing] 'dchha34_Death_Throes_of_the_Republic_I.mp3'
08:07:51 PM: [playing] 'Hour_of_Slack_1264-lo.ogg'
08:07:51 PM: [prerolling] 'ahow_20100629-1000a.mp3'
08:07:51 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
08:07:51 PM: OnMediaFinished (1278010794) Cur: 6  1278011268
08:07:51 PM: Media Finished Cancelled... 1278010794 1278011268
08:07:51 PM: OnMediaState: 4 1278010794 1278011268
08:07:51 PM: OnMediaPlayStarted  1278011268
08:07:51 PM: OnMediaPosition... 71 - 5037322   1278011268 0
```

 I'll email the full log.
I might as well mention that since my last update the version # is almost impossible to read on the splash image.  Your name and "please donate" are "highlighted", white on black, but the # is off-white on the white background.
 Glad to see that album artist is now supported.  I don't know if I'll use it much, but that's a feature I see people looking for a lot (and not just on Linux) and not finding.  Maybe it should be available as a column in the Library tab as well?  I'm not sure how most people use this tag, but I imagine there are people who would want it as a column.  Having it as a sort option in the Album Browser is something I might use.  It would be better than having a "various artist" album show up alphabetically under the name of a single artist on the album.

----------


## VastOne

Just an FYI

I just installed Guayadeque on Ubuntu Meerkat 10.10 Alpha 2 from the Ubuntu Software Center

All went well and music is sounding very good...

The svn and ./build processed with no problems as well..

Well Done Mr Rios!

----------


## VastOne

Anonbeat - I am noticing that the Shoutcast Streams are a lot more populated than they have ever been, which is fantastic.

Was this something you did or something opening up more from Shoutcast?

Thanks

----------


## anonbeat

> I finally had to problem with a track ending and the player playing the previous and next tracks at the same time, and I have the full log this time.  The problem happened around here...
> 
> 
> ```
>  stream list * * * * * * * * * *
> 08:07:48 PM: [waiting for EOS] 'dchha34_Death_Throes_of_the_Republic_I.mp3'
> 08:07:48 PM: [playing] 'SP10062801_ClimateChange.mp3'
> 08:07:48 PM: [playing] 'Hour_of_Slack_1264-08:07:48 PM: OnNextTrackButtonClick Cur: 5    0
> 08:07:48 PM: SetNextTrack: 6
> ...


This problem should be fixed in svn revision 1125. I know its hard to reproduce it but pleasy try to confirm if you can if this is fixed.

I have added Album Artist to the tracks listbox and also to the dynamic playlists.

Thanks for your help

----------


## rotwang888

> This problem should be fixed in svn revision 1125. I know its hard to reproduce it but pleasy try to confirm if you can if this is fixed.


 Will do.  What was the problem?  I'm not sure how to try to reproduce it other than to leave it playing all day as I normally do.  Did it have anything to do with low-bitrate ogg files?  I'm still not able to stop or pause those. 
 The splash screen looks good again, btw.
 I haven't noticed having problems with fields in the tag editor not saving lately, so if that's because of something you fixed, good work.

----------


## rotwang888

No strange playback issues to report, but I just had a crash after updating the library....


```
03:39:26 PM: Error: guDbLibrary::ExecuteQuery exception 'SELECT song_id, song_name, song_genreid, song_genre, song_artistid, song_artist, song_albumartistid, song_albumartist, song_composerid, song_composer, song_albumid, song_album, song_pathid, song_path, song_filename, song_format, song_disk, song_number, song_year, song_comment, song_coverid, song_offset, song_length, song_bitrate, song_rating, song_playcount, song_addedtime, song_lastplay, song_filesize FROM songs  WHERE (song_comment LIKE '%Classical%') ORDER BY '
1: SQLITE_ERROR[1]: near " ": syntax error
```

...and now the criteria for my dynamic playlists are messed up.  For instance, my Podcast playlist has the filter "comment contains Podcasts" instead of "path contains Podcasts", and it's sorted by last played instead of time added.

----------


## anonbeat

> No strange playback issues to report, but I just had a crash after updating the library....
> 
> 
> ```
> 03:39:26 PM: Error: guDbLibrary::ExecuteQuery exception 'SELECT song_id, song_name, song_genreid, song_genre, song_artistid, song_artist, song_albumartistid, song_albumartist, song_composerid, song_composer, song_albumid, song_album, song_pathid, song_path, song_filename, song_format, song_disk, song_number, song_year, song_comment, song_coverid, song_offset, song_length, song_bitrate, song_rating, song_playcount, song_addedtime, song_lastplay, song_filesize FROM songs  WHERE (song_comment LIKE '%Classical%') ORDER BY '
> 1: SQLITE_ERROR[1]: near " ": syntax error
> ```
> 
> ...and now the criteria for my dynamic playlists are messed up.  For instance, my Podcast playlist has the filter "comment contains Podcasts" instead of "path contains Podcasts", and it's sorted by last played instead of time added.


Just fixed this. Please update to latest svn revision where I fixed the playlists as I added this morning Album Artist but missed to update the playlist.

Thanks for your help

----------


## hydrotemplar

I don't know if this has been reported yet, but if you try to batch change labels, it will overwrite labels that those songs already have.

Situational example, I've got playlists I'm importing from Rhythmbox which I want to transfer to Labels, and there's alot of overlap.  So if I batch edit labels in Playlist A, then batch edit labels in Playlist B, all of the songs that overlap will have the label for B, but not A.

Thanks,
David

----------


## dartmusic

> To check this I will need your guayadeque.db located under ~/.guayadeque/ dir.
> Please send it by email so I can check why this is happening.
> 
> Thanks for your bug report


All is working as expected now...thanks so much for your help.  Also, what is the purpose of the "Add tracks based on any criteria" checkbox in the dynamic playlist editor?

Thanks again.

----------


## rotwang888

> Also, what is the purpose of the "Add tracks based on any criteria" checkbox in the dynamic playlist editor?


It lets you toggle between only allowing tracks that match all the filters you set or allowing tracks that match any of them.  So if your list had filters for "genre is polka" and "year in 1980", if it was checked you'd get all your polka tracks and everything from 1980, instead of only polka tracks from 1980.

----------


## rotwang888

I just noticed that my album browser filter settings are not working.  The filters are set like normal, but they're not, uh, filtering anything.  The browser is showing everything in my music directory.

----------


## anonbeat

> I just noticed that my album browser filter settings are not working.  The filters are set like normal, but they're not, uh, filtering anything.  The browser is showing everything in my music directory.


How did you defined the filter?

Thanks

----------


## rotwang888

> How did you defined the filter?
> 
> Thanks


I have 5 filters, all of them "Path does not contain blah". Podcasts, sound effects, etc..

----------


## rotwang888

Ok, I'm also having a problem with the library view.  The main track display is only showing 1 "page" of text: all the lines after scrolling down are blank.  Also, double-clicking a track or dragging it to the now playing list plays a different track than the one displayed.

----------


## anonbeat

> I have 5 filters, all of them "Path does not contain blah". Podcasts, sound effects, etc..


You need to delete this filter and create a new one. The problem comes from the change of the Album Artist. Now your filter need to be defined again.
Sorry for that.

----------


## Pifilatakanemu

I'd love to flattr you (anonbeat) to show my appreciation for your work. I know flattr is right now dominated by German websites, but IMHO it's a nice way to support OpenSource software like guayadeque... so if you'd create an account and include a button on your homepage i'll flattr you every month!  :Wink: 

flattr.com

----------


## jente_14

This question might be a little off topic, but I cant get scrobbling to last.fm to work. Not in guayadeque nor in banshee, rhythmbox or spotify. With banshee I get as close as to accept banshee as a scrobbler on the last.fm page, but it doesnt scrobble. 
I've signed up for libre.fm aswell and guadeque scrobbled fine, now it doesnt anymore. I have the same usernames at both last & libre .fm and used to have the same password aswell, at that time spotify would scrobble to libre.fm, dont know why though.. 

Maybe this isnt enough info, but any help is appreciated  :Smile:

----------


## genesys87

If I right click on a folder in nautilus and then do "Open with guayadeque", the splash image appears and then disappears and guayadeque exit.
If I type "guayadeque folder-name" from console, guayadeque start normally.

Even if I have the cross fader disabled, pause/unpause and stop/play are still delayed:



```
22:05:27: LoadMedia Cur: 0  2
22:05:27:  * * * * * * * * * * current stream list * * * * * * * * * *
22:05:27: [waiting] '01 - Before and again.mp3'
22:05:27:  * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
22:05:27: OnMediaTags...
22:05:27: OnMediaBitrate...174000
22:05:27: OnMediaBitrate...128000
22:05:27: OnMediaBitrate...96000
22:05:27: OnMediaLoaded Cur: 0 1   1278277527
22:05:27: ********************************************************************* MediaCtrl::Play
22:05:27: playing stream file:///media/media/musica/Akron-Family/2005 - Akron-Family/01 - Before and again.mp3, play type 0, crossfade 0
22:05:27: going to start playback for stream file:///media/media/musica/Akron-Family/2005 - Akron-Family/01 - Before and again.mp3 (play type 2, crossfade 0) -> FADING_IN | PLAYING
22:05:27:  * * * * * * * * * * current stream list * * * * * * * * * *
22:05:27: [playing] '01 - Before and again.mp3'
22:05:27:  * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
22:05:27: OnMediaState: 4 0 1278277527
22:05:27: OnMediaPlayStarted  1278277527
22:05:27: StatusChanged( 0, 0, 0, 0 )
22:05:27: OnMediaBitrate...104000
22:05:27: OnMediaBitrate...114000
22:05:27: OnMediaBitrate...124000
22:05:27: OnMediaBitrate...146000
22:05:27: OnMediaBitrate...155000
22:05:27: OnMediaBitrate...153000
22:05:27: OnMediaBitrate...154000
22:05:27: OnMediaBitrate...153000
22:05:27: OnMediaBitrate...160000
22:05:27: OnMediaBitrate...164000
22:05:27: OnMediaBitrate...162000
22:05:28: OnMediaBitrate...164000
22:05:28: OnMediaBitrate...163000
22:05:29: OnMediaPosition... 1094 - 276166   1278277527 0
22:05:30: OnPlayButtonClick Cur: 0
22:05:30: State: 2
22:05:30:  * * * * * * * * * * current stream list * * * * * * * * * *
22:05:30: [playing] '01 - Before and again.mp3'
22:05:30:  * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
22:05:30: fading stream [1,000000, 2533877456] to [0,000000, 2533877706] file:///media/media/musica/Akron-Family/2005 - Akron-Family/01 - Before and again.mp3
22:05:30:  * * * * * * * * * * current stream list * * * * * * * * * *
22:05:30: [fading->paused] '01 - Before and again.mp3'
22:05:30:  * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
22:05:30: OnMediaPosition... 2098 - 276166   1278277527 0
22:05:30: OnMediaState: 3 1278277527 0
22:05:30: StatusChanged( 1, 0, 0, 0 )
22:05:30: OnMediaPosition... 1688 - 276166   1278277527 0
22:05:57: OnPlayButtonClick Cur: 0
22:05:57: State: 1
22:05:57: ********************************************************************* MediaCtrl::Play
22:05:57: playing stream file:///media/media/musica/Akron-Family/2005 - Akron-Family/01 - Before and again.mp3, play type 0, crossfade 0
22:05:57: unpausing stream file:///media/media/musica/Akron-Family/2005 - Akron-Family/01 - Before and again.mp3
22:05:57: fading stream [0,000000, 1688438962] to [1,000000, 1688439212] file:///media/media/musica/Akron-Family/2005 - Akron-Family/01 - Before and again.mp3
22:05:57: OnMediaState: 4 1278277527 0
22:05:57: OnMediaBitrate...153000
22:05:57: StatusChanged( 0, 0, 0, 0 )
22:05:57: OnMediaBitrate...154000
22:05:57: OnMediaBitrate...153000
22:05:57: OnPlayButtonClick Cur: 0
22:05:57: State: 2
22:05:57:  * * * * * * * * * * current stream list * * * * * * * * * *
22:05:57: [playing] '01 - Before and again.mp3'
22:05:57:  * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
22:05:57: fading stream [1,000000, 2367622610] to [0,000000, 2367622860] file:///media/media/musica/Akron-Family/2005 - Akron-Family/01 - Before and again.mp3
22:05:57:  * * * * * * * * * * current stream list * * * * * * * * * *
22:05:57: [fading->paused] '01 - Before and again.mp3'
22:05:57:  * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
22:05:58: OnMediaState: 3 1278277527 0
22:05:58: StatusChanged( 1, 0, 0, 0 )
22:06:59: Library Paths: 
22:06:59: /media/media/musica/Akron-Family/
22:06:59: /media/media/musica/David Bowie/
22:06:59: Tree Flag 00000002
22:06:59: The current selected directory is ''
22:06:59: SetPath: 
22:06:59: The current selected directory is '/media/media/musica/Akron-Family/2005 - Akron-Family'
22:06:59: SetPath: /media/media/musica/Akron-Family/2005 - Akron-Family
22:07:02: OnPlayButtonClick Cur: 0
22:07:02: State: 1
22:07:02: ********************************************************************* MediaCtrl::Play
22:07:02: playing stream file:///media/media/musica/Akron-Family/2005 - Akron-Family/01 - Before and again.mp3, play type 0, crossfade 1000000000
22:07:02: unpausing stream file:///media/media/musica/Akron-Family/2005 - Akron-Family/01 - Before and again.mp3
22:07:02: fading stream [0,000000, 1574750068] to [1,000000, 2574750068] file:///media/media/musica/Akron-Family/2005 - Akron-Family/01 - Before and again.mp3
22:07:02: OnMediaState: 4 1278277527 0
22:07:02: StatusChanged( 0, 0, 0, 0 )
22:07:03: OnMediaPosition... 2033 - 276166   1278277527 0
22:07:04: OnMediaPosition... 3032 - 276166   1278277527 0
22:07:05: OnMediaPosition... 4030 - 276166   1278277527 0
22:07:05: OnPlayButtonClick Cur: 0
22:07:05: State: 2
22:07:05:  * * * * * * * * * * current stream list * * * * * * * * * *
22:07:05: [playing] '01 - Before and again.mp3'
22:07:05:  * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
22:07:05: fading stream [1,000000, 4500464244] to [0,000000, 4500464494] file:///media/media/musica/Akron-Family/2005 - Akron-Family/01 - Before and again.mp3
22:07:05:  * * * * * * * * * * current stream list * * * * * * * * * *
22:07:05: [fading->paused] '01 - Before and again.mp3'
22:07:05:  * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
22:07:05: OnMediaState: 3 1278277527 0
22:07:05: StatusChanged( 1, 0, 0, 0 )
22:07:05: OnMediaPosition... 3714 - 276166   1278277527 0
```

So, the fading engine is still working even if fade out length is set to zero: shouldn't it be possible to completely disable the fading engine in this case?

----------


## samfuzz

hello anonbeat,

congratulation, Guayadeque is impressive, I now understand why there are over 3600 post in this topic. After trying several audio player, without hesitation I choose Guayadeque, and I give up rhythmbox

several questions and ideas :

1 -
so I try to import rhytmbox 's ratings to Guayadeque but with some difficulties:
- First, I exported rhythmbox playlists for each note
- Then, I import the playlists in Guayadeque
- Then I edit all the songs from the playlist and try to assign a rating in one shot
but unfortunately the ratings are not saved in Guayadeque

Is it possible to select all files in a playlist, and assigne a rating in one shot?

2-
Suggestions, feature request:
  saving the tracks 's ratings on an Musicbrainz account could be an alternative to saving ratings in the Metadata, and it could do more
like rates albums, artists
http://musicbrainz.org/doc/Rating_System

3-
Lately, I noticed that the tag "album artist" was not read by Guayadeque in musepack files, I have to modify them manuelly by editing each mpc files.

4 - 
is it possible to add an option (could be uncheck) to move all the files in a directory, when using "copy to", usefull for moving extra audio files like : cover.jpeg, texts.file ... that are in the same directory of an album

5-
I recently discovered a new tag-tool, puddletag, which seems to be a powerfull audio tagger, ideal for masstagging, a good complement to Guayadeque and a good alternative to kid3
http://puddletag.sourceforge.net/


thanks for this great software

----------


## anonbeat

> hello anonbeat,
> 
> congratulation, Guayadeque is impressive, I now understand why there are over 3600 post in this topic. After trying several audio player, without hesitation I choose Guayadeque, and I give up rhythmbox


Thank you and welcome our tiny guayadeque community.




> several questions and ideas :
> 
> 1 -
> so I try to import rhytmbox 's ratings to Guayadeque but with some difficulties:
> - First, I exported rhythmbox playlists for each note
> - Then, I import the playlists in Guayadeque
> - Then I edit all the songs from the playlist and try to assign a rating in one shot
> but unfortunately the ratings are not saved in Guayadeque
> 
> Is it possible to select all files in a playlist, and assigne a rating in one shot?


Please update to svn revision 1029 and try again. It should be saved now.




> 2-
> Suggestions, feature request:
>   saving the tracks 's ratings on an Musicbrainz account could be an alternative to saving ratings in the Metadata, and it could do more
> like rates albums, artists
> http://musicbrainz.org/doc/Rating_System


Will take a look but you better add this as an Idea in the idea torrent. See the first post of this thread my signature link.




> 3-
> Lately, I noticed that the tag "album artist" was not read by Guayadeque in musepack files, I have to modify them manuelly by editing each mpc files.


Can you send me one mpc file with the Album Artist tag ? I just need to know what is the tag name used to save the Album artist in those files.




> 4 - 
> is it possible to add an option (could be uncheck) to move all the files in a directory, when using "copy to", usefull for moving extra audio files like : cover.jpeg, texts.file ... that are in the same directory of an album


Will think about it as the 'Copy to...' is oriented to copy audio files with the ability to rename files.




> 5-
> I recently discovered a new tag-tool, puddletag, which seems to be a powerfull audio tagger, ideal for masstagging, a good complement to Guayadeque and a good alternative to kid3
> http://puddletag.sourceforge.net/


Thanks for the tip. Will try it.




> thanks for this great software


Thanks for your help testing the program

----------


## anonbeat

> Ok, I'm also having a problem with the library view.  The main track display is only showing 1 "page" of text: all the lines after scrolling down are blank.  Also, double-clicking a track or dragging it to the now playing list plays a different track than the one displayed.


I cant reproduce what you says. Can you explain how to reproduce it here?
Thanks

----------


## PenguinOfSteel

Hi Juan!!!
Thanks for implementing the Album Artist!  :Very Happy: 
I have a problem!!! Very few of my mp3s have this tag set!!!
I don't really want to manually fill album artist, is there a way to do it automatically??? Maybe you can implement something in guayadeque?

Another thing is: does musicbrainz retrieve this tag?

----------


## anonbeat

> Hi Juan!!!
> Thanks for implementing the Album Artist! 
> I have a problem!!! Very few of my mp3s have this tag set!!!
> I don't really want to manually fill album artist, is there a way to do it automatically??? Maybe you can implement something in guayadeque?
> 
> Another thing is: does musicbrainz retrieve this tag?


This tag should be added only when the album have different artists.
I havent found any info on how to retried it from musicbrainz.

Thanks for your help

----------


## PenguinOfSteel

Ok! Now I understand the philosophy! But In this way I have to keep both Artist and Album Artist in the library view! Personally I don't like this solution very much! I will keep doing what I did in the past: assign to the Artist tag the Album Artist text  :Wink:

----------


## anonbeat

> Ok! Now I understand the philosophy! But In this way I have to keep both Artist and Album Artist in the library view! Personally I don't like this solution very much! I will keep doing what I did in the past: assign to the Artist tag the Album Artist text


Maybe its me who dont understand how should work. Maybe I should assign to the Album Artist the Artist if the Album Artist is not set.

Never used this before.

----------


## PenguinOfSteel

> Maybe its me who dont understand how should work. Maybe I should assign to the Album Artist the Artist if the Album Artist is not set.
> 
> Never used this before.


Honestly, me too!  :Smile:  Even with other player I've never used album artist! This time I thought it was useful for compilations, e.g. example a compilation tribute where more artists play covers. In this case I would prefer to browse by the original artist (i use this in the album artist).
The idea I have is: for albums of a single artist I assign Artist to Album Artist, whereas for compilation I assign a common Album Artist to all song and for each song a different Artist. In this way I can hide the Artist panel and show only Album Artist!

But this is my view of the Album Artist tag, I don't know what other people think.

----------


## rotwang888

> I cant reproduce what you says. Can you explain how to reproduce it here?
> Thanks


At first the library panel looks fine.  When I click something in a filter box, it filters like it should.  But when looking at filter results that are too long for a single screen, or just all tracks, there is no text in the lines when I scroll down. If I click on one of the black lines, I can right-click and edit the tags, run a command on it, drag it to the playlist, etc, but there is no text in the main window.  I don't know what else to say about the behavior.  I could send a video if that would help.

----------


## anieruddha

I m a big fan of exaile. But As I see the file support, I will defiantly try this. Right now I am downloading the player

----------


## scouser73

Hi Anonbeat, I'm currently using rev 1130, is there still no iPod implementation?

----------


## VastOne

> I m a big fan of exaile. But As I see the file support, I will defiantly try this. Right now I am downloading the player


Welcome...!  :KDE Star: 


I was an Exaile user/fanboy too, but have never looked back.  I am pretty sure you won't either.

Make sure to check out the first post for info on how to get the latest svn and check with any of us for help.

----------


## anonbeat

> At first the library panel looks fine.  When I click something in a filter box, it filters like it should.  But when looking at filter results that are too long for a single screen, or just all tracks, there is no text in the lines when I scroll down. If I click on one of the black lines, I can right-click and edit the tags, run a command on it, drag it to the playlist, etc, but there is no text in the main window.  I don't know what else to say about the behavior.  I could send a video if that would help.


Yes please send a video as I cant reproduce what you says.

----------


## anonbeat

> Hi Anonbeat, I'm currently using rev 1130, is there still no iPod implementation?


Not yet. Hopefully it will come with the next version.

Thanks

----------


## anonbeat

> I don't know if this has been reported yet, but if you try to batch change labels, it will overwrite labels that those songs already have.
> 
> Situational example, I've got playlists I'm importing from Rhythmbox which I want to transfer to Labels, and there's alot of overlap.  So if I batch edit labels in Playlist A, then batch edit labels in Playlist B, all of the songs that overlap will have the label for B, but not A.
> 
> Thanks,
> David





> It may seem totally irrelevant, but after having added a label to all of my tracks _at once_, I discovered that those tracks that previously already had a label, had lost it.
> 
> I mean: while adding a label to a group of tracks, when some (but not all) of those tracks already have another label, the 'already labeled' tracks loose their older labels.
> 
> Looking at the way the labeling screen works, that's not so strange, since the labels to apply have to be checked. If some (but not all) of the selected tracks already have a label, that label will be 'unchecked' unvoluntarily while applying another label to the larger group...


This should be fixed now with the latest svn revision 1131.

Thanks for your bug report

----------


## mr_hangman

Anonbeat, I have an issue with the search filter.
If I choose an artist from the box and then drag an album to the now playing, the added songs don't meet the search criteria.

For example, in the picture, I choose Antonin Dvorak and drag the album Classical Music - Top 100 part 2 to the now playing box.

http://img704.imageshack.us/img704/2...reenshotul.png

----------


## anonbeat

> Anonbeat, I have an issue with the search filter.
> If I choose an artist from the box and then drag an album to the now playing, the added songs don't meet the search criteria.
> 
> For example, in the picture, I choose Antonin Dvorak and drag the album Classical Music - Top 100 part 2 to the now playing box.
> 
> http://img704.imageshack.us/img704/2...reenshotul.png


If you drag the artist then all the tracks from that artits is added. If you drag the album all the tracks from that album is added. If you just want one particular track you must drag that track.

Thanks for your help testing

----------


## mr_hangman

> If you drag the artist then all the tracks from that artits is added. If you drag the album all the tracks from that album is added. If you just want one particular track you must drag that track.
> 
> Thanks for your help testing


Oh, I see. Think about it that way, it's really a useful feature as well  :Smile: .

----------


## PenguinOfSteel

I think there is something wrong with the Preferences/commands

I'm trying to add a command to edit songs with EasyTag, I inserted

easytag {bp} (in the command field)
edit with EasyTag (in the name field)

The button on the right remain inactive and I can't add this command!

----------


## Precipitous

As an extreme Banshee advocate, I find myself really surprised to be so blown away by Guayadeque! NICE job!

One huge feature it is missing, though, is the ability to play Last.fm group radio, channels, loved tracks, etc... Please tell me that this is on the way!

----------


## samfuzz

> Please update to svn revision 1029 and try again. It should be saved now.


i'm using revision 1123, should i downgrade ? 
how to get the 1029's source with svn 





> Can you send me one mpc file with the Album Artist tag ? I just need to know what is the tag name used to save the Album artist in those files.


ok, no problem




> Will think about it as the 'Copy to...' is oriented to copy audio files with the ability to rename files.


ok, i understand, i 've to reorganize my folder collection, moving and renaming files, perhaps it could be done with a script executed with the "commands" utilies


and finally :

* in the lastfm tab, is it possible to see the top played tracks of an artist ?

* is there an option to see the "genre" tag in the playing panel ?

----------


## anonbeat

> I think there is something wrong with the Preferences/commands
> 
> I'm trying to add a command to edit songs with EasyTag, I inserted
> 
> easytag {bp} (in the command field)
> edit with EasyTag (in the name field)
> 
> The button on the right remain inactive and I can't add this command!


Press the + to add a new command

Thanks for your help

----------


## anonbeat

> As an extreme Banshee advocate, I find myself really surprised to be so blown away by Guayadeque! NICE job!
> 
> One huge feature it is missing, though, is the ability to play Last.fm group radio, channels, loved tracks, etc... Please tell me that this is on the way!


That will come hopefully for the next version.

Thanks for your help and welcome

----------


## anonbeat

> i'm using revision 1123, should i downgrade ? 
> how to get the 1029's source with svn 
> 
> 
> 
> ok, no problem
> 
> 
> ok, i understand, i 've to reorganize my folder collection, moving and renaming files, perhaps it could be done with a script executed with the "commands" utilies
> ...


Dont downgrade. When I answered this was the revision or I was wrong... 

I will see if I can add this and the panel dont get too overloaded or cluttered.

Thanks for your help

----------


## Pifilatakanemu

> As an extreme Banshee advocate, I find myself really surprised to be so blown away by Guayadeque! NICE job!
> 
> One huge feature it is missing, though, is the ability to play Last.fm group radio, channels, loved tracks, etc... Please tell me that this is on the way!



There's an idea for it in the idea torrent.

Check it out and give it your vote. You can set priorities for the guayadeque development by voting for ideas or creating your own.

https://sourceforge.net/apps/ideatorrent/guayadeque/ideatorrent/idea/41/

----------


## PenguinOfSteel

Hi to all!

I don't know if some of you has had problems in displaying cover art and correct tag info in portable players (such as Sony Walkman) after tagging mp3s using guayadeque (for example after adding cover file as tag).

I have made some test together with Anonbeat and with find out that if tags are not correctly displayed and/or after adding the cover as tag, it is not displayed in the portable player, this is due probably to the tag version used!
My player (and as far as I know, a lot of other player, especially old ones) support the id3 v2.3 tag for the mp3s. The library used in guayadeque only can save tag using the v2.4. This newer version seems to be not completely compatible with those portable players.
For Example another problem I had, was that after copying the files to the portable player using guayadeque's "send to" feature, for some albums the tracks were displayed in an incorrect order in the player. I try to copy these same albums after retagging them with v2.3 and the order in the player was correct!

After a brief search I found this program called eyeD3 which can batch convert the id3 from 2.4 to 2.3.

If you still have problems like these described I suggest you this solution:

1. install eyeD3 using apt-get install eyed3
2. add the following command to guayadeque using the settings in the preferences menu:
Command: eyeD3 --to-v2.3 {bp}*mp3
Name: (for example) Convert ID

ATTENTION!!!
1) This command convert all tags for all the mp3 present in the folder of the element on which you have right-clicked!!! I inserted this command with the idea of use it in the album panel, in order to retag complete albums!!!
2) I think this only works with mp3s!!!

Hope this will be helpful!

----------


## PenguinOfSteel

> Press the + to add a new command
> 
> Thanks for your help


HAHAHHA Thanks Anon!!! I'm really blind!!!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## anonbeat

I have recently added a new label editor where you can set labels to artists, albums and tracks.

Now you can select different label sets to each selected item.

I want to explain two features that maybe are not clear at first. If you want one specific label assignment to be copied over all the items you must *double click* the label in cuestion. 
If you want to do the same but for all labels you must use the *copy button* in the bottom right corner of the dialog.

You can add new labels or delete existing ones from this dialog using the *+* and *-* buttons.

Thanks all for your help testing.

----------


## mr_hangman

I just updated to r1133 and seem to have a problem with rating.

If I rate a song, play it and then close guayadeque before the song ends, the rating will disappear on the next start of guayadeque.

It happens with most of the songs I have. Not sure if the problem is from the files. If needed, I can send those files to you.

----------


## anonbeat

> I just updated to r1133 and seem to have a problem with rating.
> 
> If I rate a song, play it and then close guayadeque before the song ends, the rating will disappear on the next start of guayadeque.
> 
> It happens with most of the songs I have. Not sure if the problem is from the files. If needed, I can send those files to you.


I cant reproduce the problem. Can you give me step by step guide on how to reproduce it ?

Thanks for your bug report

----------


## anonbeat

> i'm using revision 1123, should i downgrade ? 
> how to get the 1029's source with svn 
> 
> 
> 
> ok, no problem
> 
> 
> ok, i understand, i 've to reorganize my folder collection, moving and renaming files, perhaps it could be done with a script executed with the "commands" utilies
> ...


Just added the TopTracks to the last.fm panel. Please try it and let me know

Thanks for your suggestions

----------


## Lysias

Nice to see the development of Guayadeque is progressing very well. Keep up the good work, anonbeat!

I recently upgraded from the PPA SVN version to the latest SVN version. The database was updated during the first start and at the console I noticed this error message:



```
22.51.11: Library Db Version 15
22.51.11: Updating database version to 17
22.51.29: Error: guDbLibrary::ExecuteUpdate exception 'UPDATE plsets SET plset_option = plset_option + 1 WHERE ( plset_option > 2 AND plset_type IN < 9 ) OR( plset_option > 0 AND plset_type IN ( 9, 10, 11 ) );'
1: SQLITE_ERROR[1]: near "<": syntax error
```

Nothing critical I think but thought I'd bring it to your knowledge. Is it this part that produces the error: _plset_type IN < 9_?

----------


## ivanovnegro

Very rareley it happens that the lastfm symbol isnt red and it seems that g-deque doesnt scobble but it does. I refer to the lastfm symbol in the right corner below. I tested my lastfm profile and it scrobbles.

----------


## Pifilatakanemu

the startup time really got longer with the time. I'm at ~20sec while it were about 2 secs some weeks ago...


any suggestions how to improve it?

----------


## mr_hangman

> I cant reproduce the problem. Can you give me step by step guide on how to reproduce it ?
> 
> Thanks for your bug report


I just notice that the rating disappears when the library is updated at startup.
I have sent you an email with 2 songs that have this problem.

Here's how to reproduce:
1. Add the songs into the library with rating 0.
(You might need to restart guayadeque here)
2. In the library tab, rate it.
3. Double click the song to play.
4. After a couple seconds, close guayadeque.
5. Start guayadeque again.

If the song is visible in the library tab, you'll see the rating disappears right before your eyes when the library gets updated at startup.

----------


## mr_hangman

> Just added the TopTracks to the last.fm panel. Please try it and let me know
> 
> Thanks for your suggestions


I always open the last.fm website and look for this. Never thought it could be implemented in guayadeque. Shame on me  :Razz: .

Thanks anonbeat.

----------


## anonbeat

> Nice to see the development of Guayadeque is progressing very well. Keep up the good work, anonbeat!
> 
> I recently upgraded from the PPA SVN version to the latest SVN version. The database was updated during the first start and at the console I noticed this error message:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 22.51.11: Library Db Version 15
> 22.51.11: Updating database version to 17
> ...


Fixed in svn now.

Thanks for the bug report

----------


## anonbeat

> the startup time really got longer with the time. I'm at ~20sec while it were about 2 secs some weeks ago...
> 
> 
> any suggestions how to improve it?


Or you just upgraded the database and the upgrade process takes a while or you have the file browser open and scanning all the files takes some time too.

Can you confirm this ?

Thanks for your help

----------


## anonbeat

> I just notice that the rating disappears when the library is updated at startup.
> I have sent you an email with 2 songs that have this problem.
> 
> Here's how to reproduce:
> 1. Add the songs into the library with rating 0.
> (You might need to restart guayadeque here)
> 2. In the library tab, rate it.
> 3. Double click the song to play.
> 4. After a couple seconds, close guayadeque.
> ...


This should be fixed in svn now. Please can you check and let me know ?

Thanks for your bug report

----------


## mr_hangman

> This should be fixed in svn now. Please can you check and let me know ?
> 
> Thanks for your bug report


The problem is fixed. Thank you!

----------


## jsabater

Hi!

First of all anonbeat for this incredible software! I've started using it a few days ago and I'm lovin' it!

I'm using SVN 0.2.6-1137 I have a problem playing radio streams: As soon as I start my stream (http://streaming3.radiocat.net:80) I cannot stop it / pause it or change to the next song in my playlist. It does not fade out!

Regards,

----------


## anonbeat

> Hi!
> 
> First of all anonbeat for this incredible software! I've started using it a few days ago and I'm lovin' it!
> 
> I'm using SVN 0.2.6-1137 I have a problem playing radio streams: As soon as I start my stream (http://streaming3.radiocat.net:80) I cannot stop it / pause it or change to the next song in my playlist. It does not fade out!
> 
> Regards,


Thanks for your positive feedback. I bet you dont have installed gstreamer plugins ugly. You need it for the mad mp3 decoder. You system probably is using the ffmpeg mp3 decoder that does what you said.
Please try installing the gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly package and let me know.

Thanks for your help

----------


## jsabater

> Thanks for your positive feedback. I bet you dont have installed gstreamer plugins ugly. You need it for the mad mp3 decoder. You system probably is using the ffmpeg mp3 decoder that does what you said.
> Please try installing the gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly package and let me know.
> 
> Thanks for your help


Hi anonbeat,

Thank you for your fast reply. I already have the gstreamer plugins installed (and libmad0 as well):

$ dpkg --get-selections | grep gstreamer0.10-plugins
gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad            install
gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse        install
gstreamer0.10-plugins-base            install
gstreamer0.10-plugins-base-apps            install
gstreamer0.10-plugins-good            install
gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly            install
gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse        install
Do I have to configure somewhere guayadeque to use gstreamer instead of ffmpeg?

Thanks and Regards

----------


## anonbeat

> Hi anonbeat,
> 
> Thank you for your fast reply. I already have the gstreamer plugins installed (and libmad0 as well):
> 
> $ dpkg --get-selections | grep gstreamer0.10-plugins
> gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad            install
> gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse        install
> gstreamer0.10-plugins-base            install
> gstreamer0.10-plugins-base-apps            install
> ...


Then I dont understand why its failing for you. Here I can pause and switch to other station doing crossfading.
Can you remove gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg and trying without it installed ?

Thanks for your help

----------


## jsabater

> Then I dont understand why its failing for you. Here I can pause and switch to other station doing crossfading.
> Can you remove gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg and trying without it installed ?
> 
> Thanks for your help


Unfortunatelly nothing changed  :Sad: 

I've deinstalled all ffmpeg packages (gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg and ffmpeg itself) and I still have a similar behaviour. Now, pressing the "next track" button does not even start the next track. Pressing stop or pause has no effect.

you can see the stdout (when pressing stop) of guayadeque here


Thanks for your support!

----------


## anonbeat

> Unfortunatelly nothing changed 
> 
> I've deinstalled all ffmpeg packages (gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg and ffmpeg itself) and I still have a similar behaviour. Now, pressing the "next track" button does not even start the next track. Pressing stop or pause has no effect.
> 
> you can see the stdout (when pressing stop) of guayadeque here
> 
> 
> Thanks for your support!


What is your os and version ? I will try to reproduce your problem here.

Thanks for your help

----------


## GeekGirl1

Perhaps this is a feature. G-que was on pause running in the task bar.

I right-clicked on a .mp3 file from the file browser, Open With --> G-que. My expectation was to play immediately. Instead, it added the track to the bottom of the Now Playing window. I was able to play the .mp3 file by selecting it.

Perhaps the track should be added to the top (first item) of the Now Playing list and start playing immediately?

SVN 1138. I had a ShoutCast stream as the first track(s).

----------


## anonbeat

> Perhaps this is a feature. G-que was on pause running in the task bar.
> 
> I right-clicked on a .mp3 file from the file browser, Open With --> G-que. My expectation was to play immediately. Instead, it added the track to the bottom of the Now Playing window. I was able to play the .mp3 file by selecting it.
> 
> Perhaps the track should be added to the top (first item) of the Now Playing list and start playing immediately?
> 
> SVN 1138. I had a ShoutCast stream as the first track(s).


I will take a look at this.

Thanks for your help

----------


## GeekGirl1

An update: I tried it again with G-que not running. This time, G-que cleared the Now Playing list and started playing immediately.

----------


## mb_3000

> Maybe its me who dont understand how should work. Maybe I should assign to the Album Artist the Artist if the Album Artist is not set.
> 
> Never used this before.


Has this feature been implemented yet? Using "artist" in the "album artist" panel for albums that don't have the "album artist" tag set? this would be extremely useful because I only only use the "album artist" tag for compilations, and having to set the artist to the album artist on every album seems a little redundant. 

Another feature I saw in banshee (I think, can't really remember) is a dedicated buttom for the "shuffle albums" mode. what this button did was skip the entire album and jump to a new one. this way, when you are using shuffle album mode to listen to your music, and it starts playing an album that you don't feel like listening, instead of having to skip all the tracks to get to a new album, all you have to do is push this "next album" (or whatever you wanna call it) button and well, start playing a new album. 

If there is a way of doing this already, then please tell me how. 
thank you  :Very Happy:

----------


## jsabater

> What is your os and version ? I will try to reproduce your problem here.
> 
> Thanks for your help



I'm using Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) 64bits up-to-date... nothing special installed (2.6.32-generic kernel) . Everything installed from the official repositories.

I've already tried to compile for debugging, and run with gdb, but nothing "suspicious" appears...

Regards

----------


## nothingspecial

> nothing special installed


I did not  :Capital Razz:

----------


## anonbeat

> I'm using Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) 64bits up-to-date... nothing special installed (2.6.32-generic kernel) . Everything installed from the official repositories.
> 
> I've already tried to compile for debugging, and run with gdb, but nothing "suspicious" appears...
> 
> Regards


Can you run it from console with this command ?



```
guayadeque --gst-debug=3 --gst-debug-no-color > out.log
```

Run it and try to switch to another stream and once you see it doesnt do the crossfading close guayadeque and send me the out.log by email to anonbeat at gmail dot com

Thanks for your help

----------


## anonbeat

> Has this feature been implemented yet? Using "artist" in the "album artist" panel for albums that don't have the "album artist" tag set? this would be extremely useful because I only only use the "album artist" tag for compilations, and having to set the artist to the album artist on every album seems a little redundant. 
> 
> Another feature I saw in banshee (I think, can't really remember) is a dedicated buttom for the "shuffle albums" mode. what this button did was skip the entire album and jump to a new one. this way, when you are using shuffle album mode to listen to your music, and it starts playing an album that you don't feel like listening, instead of having to skip all the tracks to get to a new album, all you have to do is push this "next album" (or whatever you wanna call it) button and well, start playing a new album. 
> 
> If there is a way of doing this already, then please tell me how. 
> thank you


Yes its implemented in svn version. You can install from source or from my ppa repository.

You can go to *Preferences -> Playback* and check *Add a random Album when playlist is empty* so it will add random albums when the playlist is empty. You will need to disable the smart play mode so it doesnt add tracks.

An option to skip the current playing album in playlist will be added soon.

Thanks for your help

----------


## mb_3000

> Yes its implemented in svn version. You can install from source or from my ppa repository.
> 
> You can go to *Preferences -> Playback* and check *Add a random Album when playlist is empty* so it will add random albums when the playlist is empty. You will need to disable the smart play mode so it doesnt add tracks.
> 
> An option to skip the current playing album in playlist will be added soon.
> 
> Thanks for your help


Thank you so much for your response anon. 

I'm using what I think is the latest SVN here [1138] and when I enable the "album artist" panel in the library I only get there the albums with this tag set. the other albums without it don't show up in this panel, but they do show in the "artist" panel. Do I have to enable using the "artist" tag in the "artist album" panel for albums that are missing this tag somewhere? 
thanks again

----------


## anonbeat

> Thank you so much for your response anon. 
> 
> I'm using what I think is the latest SVN here [1138] and when I enable the "album artist" panel in the library I only get there the albums with this tag set. the other albums without it don't show up in this panel, but they do show in the "artist" panel. Do I have to enable using the "artist" tag in the "artist album" panel for albums that are missing this tag somewhere? 
> thanks again


Sorry I thought you were asking for the album artist in library. I was waiting for some inputs about to use artist tag when album artist is not set to see if implemente it or not.

I guess for now only you asked for it.
I will wait a litle more to see what other says.

Thanks for your help

----------


## jmfal

Installed last night, excellent player!!
A couple of questions.

1.Is there an option to have songs/artist listed together?
   transfered songs from my music files easy enough, but they are in a random order, it's not a big deal just makes it easier to find what I want.

2. Is there easy way to "rip"(extract) music cd's to library?
     This would eliminate ripping to another player ,

3. When I closed guayadeque my cpu usage maxed out, checked system monitor could not find any apps running, restarted pc,all is good.

my terminology is the not the best, all in all an excellent player, sound quality is great, keep up the good work.

----------


## mb_3000

> Sorry I thought you were asking for the album artist in library. I was waiting for some inputs about to use artist tag when album artist is not set to see if implemente it or not.
> 
> I guess for now only you asked for it.
> I will wait a litle more to see what other says.
> 
> Thanks for your help


oh I see. ok thanks then  :Very Happy:

----------


## samfuzz

thanks you very much,
now: metadata  "album artist" are well read from musepack file.

i didn't noticed it before because i' haven't a lot of m4a files,
but there is the same issue with m4a file
i can send you a m4a with "album artist" tag  file if you want
("album artist" tag is the field aART in m4a)

----------


## anonbeat

> thanks you very much,
> now: metadata  "album artist" are well read from musepack file.
> 
> i didn't noticed it before because i' haven't a lot of m4a files,
> but there is the same issue with m4a file
> i can send you a m4a with "album artist" tag  file if you want
> ("album artist" tag is the field aART in m4a)


Thats is enought. Thanks I will implement it asap.

Thanks for your help

----------


## VastOne

Ola Senor Rios...

Just wanted to say thanks...

Once a user gets their music all set the way you want with Genre setup or label setup....

And turn on Smart Mode...

Its like the greatest radio station in the world, commercial free...

I could escape for 12 weeks 5 days 12:35:28 with the only need an occasional shower break...

I appreciate you for all you have done with this great media player!

 :KDE Star:   :Popcorn:  :Guitar:

----------


## jente_14

Hey Anon, 

I was trying to make a simple command to copy the songs of playlists to a folder for my mp3 player, and I tried using the 'codes' in the copy to function but they didnt work there.

I know I can just use the copy to.. function, but I want a different setup then what I normally use it for. And I dont want to change it everytime.

Can you enable the Pattern flags in 'Copy to' for 'Commands' aswell?

----------


## anonbeat

> Hey Anon, 
> 
> I was trying to make a simple command to copy the songs of playlists to a folder for my mp3 player, and I tried using the 'codes' in the copy to function but they didnt work there.
> 
> I know I can just use the copy to.. function, but I want a different setup then what I normally use it for. And I dont want to change it everytime.
> 
> Can you enable the Pattern flags in 'Copy to' for 'Commands' aswell?


Will do something about that. Not sure yet how to solve it.

Thanks for your help

----------


## anonbeat

> Ola Senor Rios...
> 
> Just wanted to say thanks...
> 
> Once a user gets their music all set the way you want with Genre setup or label setup....
> 
> And turn on Smart Mode...
> 
> Its like the greatest radio station in the world, commercial free...
> ...


Thanks for all your help with the program

----------


## Garthhh

Congratulations
the Guayadeque music player can now be found on synaptic
with updating  coming through normal channels too :Very Happy:

----------


## anonbeat

> Congratulations
> the Guayadeque music player can now be found on synaptic
> with updating  coming through normal channels too


Its the version wrong or its true that its 0.2.3 ?

Sorry that was an error in my system. I had an old package around.

----------


## anonbeat

> thanks you very much,
> now: metadata  "album artist" are well read from musepack file.
> 
> i didn't noticed it before because i' haven't a lot of m4a files,
> but there is the same issue with m4a file
> i can send you a m4a with "album artist" tag  file if you want
> ("album artist" tag is the field aART in m4a)


This should be working in svn revision 1140. Please try it and let me know.

Thanks for your help

----------


## VastOne

Anon.

I do not know if this is a problem, but I will report it.

I have a list of songs playing and in the middle of the current one I pause it.

Go away for 5-7 minutes and come back and resume the play, that song and every song in the playlist zooms through in seconds, with the status bar going through each song in 2 seconds..

The notifier still works while this is going on and the only way to stop it is to exit G-Que and come back in.

I cannot repeat this process every time, but I have seen it at least 3 different times.  I will try to get it to fail again and have the trace log on and send it to you.

----------


## mr_hangman

> Anon.
> 
> I do not know if this is a problem, but I will report it.
> 
> I have a list of songs playing and in the middle of the current one I pause it.
> 
> Go away for 5-7 minutes and come back and resume the play, that song and every song in the playlist zooms through in seconds, with the status bar going through each song in 2 seconds..
> 
> The notifier still works while this is going on and the only way to stop it is to exit G-Que and come back in.
> ...


VastOne, I had this problem once or twice some time ago. Not sure if it's caused by the same reason.

If I pause the song and wait for x seconds, when I resume, the song will be fast forwarded for x seconds as if it was never paused. And if I pause it for a very long time, the rest of the song and the next songs in the list will be fast forwarded as well.

Trying to reproduce it is very difficult. It happens randomly like once every 20 pauses. However, I haven't had this problem for a month or so. I guess anonbeat has fixed it.

If it happens again can you check how long you pause and how long the songs are fast forwarded?

----------


## Garthhh

> Its the version wrong or its true that its 0.2.3 ?
> 
> Sorry that was an error in my system. I had an old package around.


I had run an update manually & done an install & update yesterday [on a different box]
both had an update available earlier today
& shows 0.2.6- on the page header
I don't know how to pull up the full info, doesn't come up on about/splash?

I'm having the same issue as vastone, no sound after a long pause
I just had a 20 second pause, after playing normally for about 30 minutes.  sped forward & caught up with where it should have benn & started playing again...
I tried to run the code from the 1st post, but don't get an output
I'm probably not doing it right :Wink:

----------


## ivanovnegro

I have an issue. Im on the latest svn 1140. When I open g-deque and it was on the last track resumed and I choose this track by double click, g-deque doesnt play this song, it only goes a few tracks back and marks another one without playing the new one or the one I choosed, in this case the last one in the playlist. 
I think it happens when there are more songs in the playlist as it is possible to see in the same time. But this behaviour is only happening when open g-deque after it was closed and the last track in the playlist is resumed. I hope you understand me.

----------


## Lysias

> VastOne, I had this problem once or twice some time ago. Not sure if it's caused by the same reason. [...]


I've seen this pause bug a couple of times, too. Upon resuming playback Guayadeque fast forwards till the end of the playlist. Sadly I don't have a log available to diagnose the problem.

----------


## pickarooney

Can anyone explain what exactly AlbumArtist means?

----------


## Garthhh

> Can anyone explain what exactly AlbumArtist means?


An Couple of examples where the album artist wouldn't be the same as artist:

Welcome to our Nightmare, an all star tribute to Alice Cooper
or
Collectors Choice, the best of Chicago Blues

----------


## pickarooney

OK, so if I have an album called:
The Doors - Stoned Immaculate - The Music of the Doors

What is the album, artist and albumartist in this case? I've often wondered how to classify this particular album.

----------


## nothingspecial

> I have been working latelly to try to make even faster the access speed and usability in library and album browser. The browsing speed should be now faster.


The album browser (which is all I ever use) is noticebly faster than it was at first. Thankyou.

----------


## nothingspecial

> OK, so if I have an album called:
> The Doors - Stoned Immaculate - The Music of the Doors
> 
> What is the album, artist and albumartist in this case? I've often wondered how to classify this particular album.


I don`t know if you are familiar with The Last Waltz by The Band (if not, you should be  :Capital Razz: ).

It was a farewell concert in which they invited various other artists to play.

So you have Neil Young playing Helpless on there.

The artist should be Neil Young because I would like that track to be included if I am browsing Neil Young.

The Album Artist, however should be The Band because I want the whole album to show up if I am searching The Band.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Las...81978_album%29

----------


## Garthhh

More input on the no sound after a pause
I don't know what the minimum pause to trigger is
after a pause of 15 minutes
the songs that would have played over that 15minutes, played with no sound, at a high rate of speed.  when it caught up the sound came back & everything normal

----------


## mr_hangman

I just got seg fault when editing labels of some files in library tab. Not sure if it's because of the file but I'll send it to you.

To reproduce, just right click this song in library tab and choose edit labels.

Here's the backtrace,



```
(gdb) bt
#0  0x0012d422 in __kernel_vsyscall ()
#1  0x00e6e651 in raise () from /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6
#2  0x00e71a82 in abort () from /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6
#3  0x00dee52f in __gnu_cxx::__verbose_terminate_handler() ()
   from /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6
#4  0x00dec465 in ?? () from /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6
#5  0x00dec4a2 in std::terminate() () from /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6
#6  0x00dec5e1 in __cxa_throw () from /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6
#7  0x0833caf4 in wxSQLite3ResultSet::CheckStmt (this=0xbfffd1d4)
    at /home/tian/guayadeque/src/wxsqlite3/wxsqlite3.cpp:798
#8  0x0833cc5a in wxSQLite3ResultSet::NextRow (this=0xbfffd1d4)
    at /home/tian/guayadeque/src/wxsqlite3/wxsqlite3.cpp:733
#9  0x0810280c in guDbLibrary::GetSongsName (this=0x854a3a8, start=19)
    at /home/tian/guayadeque/src/DbLibrary.cpp:4734
#10 0x0822daf6 in guSoListBox::GetItemName (this=0x6, row=2539)
    at /home/tian/guayadeque/src/SoListBox.cpp:604
#11 0x082995f0 in guListView::GetSelectedItems (this=0x8a71080, 
    items=0xbfffd2d0, convertall=true)
    at /home/tian/guayadeque/src/ListView.cpp:455
#12 0x08153e24 in guLibPanel::OnSongsEditLabelsClicked (this=0x87e57a8, 
    event=...) at /home/tian/guayadeque/src/LibPanel.cpp:1302
#13 0x00173a9f in wxAppConsole::HandleEvent(wxEvtHandler*, void (wxEvtHandler::*)(wxEvent&), wxEvent&) const () from /usr/lib/libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0
---Type <return> to continue, or q <return> to quit---
#14 0x00212379 in wxEvtHandler::ProcessEventIfMatches(wxEventTableEntryBase const&, wxEvtHandler*, wxEvent&) () from /usr/lib/libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0
#15 0x00212508 in wxEvtHandler::SearchDynamicEventTable(wxEvent&) ()
   from /usr/lib/libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0
#16 0x002134f5 in wxEvtHandler::ProcessEvent(wxEvent&) ()
   from /usr/lib/libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0
#17 0x002134b9 in wxEvtHandler::ProcessEvent(wxEvent&) ()
   from /usr/lib/libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0
#18 0x004cfde2 in wxWindowBase::TryParent(wxEvent&) ()
   from /usr/lib/libwx_gtk2u_core-2.8.so.0
#19 0x002134c9 in wxEvtHandler::ProcessEvent(wxEvent&) ()
   from /usr/lib/libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0
#20 0x004cfde2 in wxWindowBase::TryParent(wxEvent&) ()
   from /usr/lib/libwx_gtk2u_core-2.8.so.0
#21 0x002134c9 in wxEvtHandler::ProcessEvent(wxEvent&) ()
   from /usr/lib/libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0
#22 0x002134b9 in wxEvtHandler::ProcessEvent(wxEvent&) ()
   from /usr/lib/libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0
#23 0x00509026 in wxScrollHelperEvtHandler::ProcessEvent(wxEvent&) ()
   from /usr/lib/libwx_gtk2u_core-2.8.so.0
#24 0x004a4b1d in wxMenuBase::SendEvent(int, int) ()
   from /usr/lib/libwx_gtk2u_core-2.8.so.0
#25 0x00428820 in ?? () from /usr/lib/libwx_gtk2u_core-2.8.so.0
---Type <return> to continue, or q <return> to quit---
#26 0x008b9bbc in g_cclosure_marshal_VOID__VOID ()
   from /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0
#27 0x008ab1ca in g_closure_invoke () from /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0
#28 0x008c319d in ?? () from /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0
#29 0x008c4804 in g_signal_emit_valist () from /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0
#30 0x008c4f72 in g_signal_emit () from /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0
#31 0x012253e5 in gtk_widget_activate () from /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0
#32 0x011039a0 in gtk_menu_shell_activate_item ()
   from /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0
#33 0x0110531f in ?? () from /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0
#34 0x010fac64 in ?? () from /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0
#35 0x010f4424 in ?? () from /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0
#36 0x008a9837 in ?? () from /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0
#37 0x008ab1ca in g_closure_invoke () from /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0
#38 0x008c2de6 in ?? () from /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0
#39 0x008c4683 in g_signal_emit_valist () from /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0
#40 0x008c4f72 in g_signal_emit () from /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0
#41 0x01221636 in ?? () from /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0
#42 0x010eca5d in gtk_propagate_event () from /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0
#43 0x010ede07 in gtk_main_do_event () from /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0
#44 0x013e239a in ?? () from /usr/lib/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0
#45 0x00a5b165 in g_main_context_dispatch () from /lib/libglib-2.0.so.0
#46 0x00a5ef88 in ?? () from /lib/libglib-2.0.so.0
---Type <return> to continue, or q <return> to quit---
#47 0x00a5f168 in g_main_context_iteration () from /lib/libglib-2.0.so.0
#48 0x010ee224 in gtk_main_iteration () from /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0
#49 0x00426b65 in wxWindow::DoPopupMenu(wxMenu*, int, int) ()
   from /usr/lib/libwx_gtk2u_core-2.8.so.0
#50 0x08297e9e in wxWindowBase::PopupMenu (this=0x8a71080, event=...)
    at /usr/include/wx-2.8/wx/window.h:926
#51 guListView::OnContextMenu (this=0x8a71080, event=...)
    at /home/tian/guayadeque/src/ListView.cpp:271
#52 0x00173a9f in wxAppConsole::HandleEvent(wxEvtHandler*, void (wxEvtHandler::*)(wxEvent&), wxEvent&) const () from /usr/lib/libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0
#53 0x00212379 in wxEvtHandler::ProcessEventIfMatches(wxEventTableEntryBase const&, wxEvtHandler*, wxEvent&) () from /usr/lib/libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0
#54 0x00212508 in wxEvtHandler::SearchDynamicEventTable(wxEvent&) ()
   from /usr/lib/libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0
#55 0x002134f5 in wxEvtHandler::ProcessEvent(wxEvent&) ()
   from /usr/lib/libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0
#56 0x002134b9 in wxEvtHandler::ProcessEvent(wxEvent&) ()
   from /usr/lib/libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0
#57 0x00509026 in wxScrollHelperEvtHandler::ProcessEvent(wxEvent&) ()
   from /usr/lib/libwx_gtk2u_core-2.8.so.0
#58 0x004cfde2 in wxWindowBase::TryParent(wxEvent&) ()
   from /usr/lib/libwx_gtk2u_core-2.8.so.0
#59 0x002134c9 in wxEvtHandler::ProcessEvent(wxEvent&) ()
---Type <return> to continue, or q <return> to quit---
   from /usr/lib/libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0
#60 0x003c17ab in wxWindow::GTKProcessEvent(wxEvent&) const ()
   from /usr/lib/libwx_gtk2u_core-2.8.so.0
#61 0x003c71a6 in ?? () from /usr/lib/libwx_gtk2u_core-2.8.so.0
#62 0x010f4424 in ?? () from /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0
#63 0x008ab0f0 in g_closure_invoke () from /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0
#64 0x008c319d in ?? () from /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0
#65 0x008c4683 in g_signal_emit_valist () from /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0
#66 0x008c4f72 in g_signal_emit () from /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0
#67 0x01221636 in ?? () from /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0
#68 0x010eca5d in gtk_propagate_event () from /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0
#69 0x010ee0c7 in gtk_main_do_event () from /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0
#70 0x013e239a in ?? () from /usr/lib/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0
#71 0x00a5b165 in g_main_context_dispatch () from /lib/libglib-2.0.so.0
#72 0x00a5ef88 in ?? () from /lib/libglib-2.0.so.0
#73 0x00a5f168 in g_main_context_iteration () from /lib/libglib-2.0.so.0
#74 0x010ee224 in gtk_main_iteration () from /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0
#75 0x00426b65 in wxWindow::DoPopupMenu(wxMenu*, int, int) ()
   from /usr/lib/libwx_gtk2u_core-2.8.so.0
#76 0x08297e9e in wxWindowBase::PopupMenu (this=0x8a71080, event=...)
    at /usr/include/wx-2.8/wx/window.h:926
#77 guListView::OnContextMenu (this=0x8a71080, event=...)
    at /home/tian/guayadeque/src/ListView.cpp:271
---Type <return> to continue, or q <return> to quit---
#78 0x00173a9f in wxAppConsole::HandleEvent(wxEvtHandler*, void (wxEvtHandler::*)(wxEvent&), wxEvent&) const () from /usr/lib/libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0
#79 0x00212379 in wxEvtHandler::ProcessEventIfMatches(wxEventTableEntryBase const&, wxEvtHandler*, wxEvent&) () from /usr/lib/libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0
#80 0x00212508 in wxEvtHandler::SearchDynamicEventTable(wxEvent&) ()
   from /usr/lib/libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0
#81 0x002134f5 in wxEvtHandler::ProcessEvent(wxEvent&) ()
   from /usr/lib/libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0
#82 0x002134b9 in wxEvtHandler::ProcessEvent(wxEvent&) ()
   from /usr/lib/libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0
#83 0x00509026 in wxScrollHelperEvtHandler::ProcessEvent(wxEvent&) ()
   from /usr/lib/libwx_gtk2u_core-2.8.so.0
#84 0x004cfde2 in wxWindowBase::TryParent(wxEvent&) ()
   from /usr/lib/libwx_gtk2u_core-2.8.so.0
#85 0x002134c9 in wxEvtHandler::ProcessEvent(wxEvent&) ()
   from /usr/lib/libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0
#86 0x003c17ab in wxWindow::GTKProcessEvent(wxEvent&) const ()
   from /usr/lib/libwx_gtk2u_core-2.8.so.0
#87 0x003c71a6 in ?? () from /usr/lib/libwx_gtk2u_core-2.8.so.0
#88 0x010f4424 in ?? () from /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0
#89 0x008ab1ca in g_closure_invoke () from /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0
#90 0x008c319d in ?? () from /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0
#91 0x008c4683 in g_signal_emit_valist () from /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0
---Type <return> to continue, or q <return> to quit---
#92 0x008c4f72 in g_signal_emit () from /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0
#93 0x01221636 in ?? () from /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0
#94 0x010eca5d in gtk_propagate_event () from /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0
#95 0x010ee0c7 in gtk_main_do_event () from /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0
#96 0x013e239a in ?? () from /usr/lib/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0
#97 0x00a5b165 in g_main_context_dispatch () from /lib/libglib-2.0.so.0
#98 0x00a5ef88 in ?? () from /lib/libglib-2.0.so.0
#99 0x00a5f4c7 in g_main_loop_run () from /lib/libglib-2.0.so.0
#100 0x010ee3c9 in gtk_main () from /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0
#101 0x003b1c78 in wxEventLoop::Run() ()
   from /usr/lib/libwx_gtk2u_core-2.8.so.0
#102 0x00444e3e in wxAppBase::MainLoop() ()
   from /usr/lib/libwx_gtk2u_core-2.8.so.0
#103 0x00444a31 in wxAppBase::OnRun() ()
   from /usr/lib/libwx_gtk2u_core-2.8.so.0
#104 0x001ad7aa in wxEntry(int&, wchar_t**) ()
   from /usr/lib/libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0
#105 0x001ad987 in wxEntry(int&, char**) () from /usr/lib/libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0
#106 0x081769eb in main (argc=1, argv=0xbffff4c4)
    at /home/tian/guayadeque/src/MainApp.cpp:36
(gdb)
```

----------


## rotwang888

> OK, so if I have an album called:
> The Doors - Stoned Immaculate - The Music of the Doors
> 
> What is the album, artist and albumartist in this case? I've often wondered how to classify this particular album.


You would probably want to set the artist track by track, depending on what band is covering each song, and set the album artist for everything to The Doors.  It's also useful to have the album artist set to the name of, say, the title of a soundtrack or title of a various artist album.  It can also be handy for hip-hop albums where you want the tracks to be sorted by a single artist, but keep the artist variation in the different tracks (MC X, MC X feat. blah-blah,  MC X with so-and-so).

----------


## PC_load_letter

I'm joining this party kind of late, I find Guayadeque amazing so far, except for a bug that is kind of annoying. If it has been addressed before, please accept my apology in advance, I'd still be interested in a fix though.

*The bug:* The cover app that shows up in the upper left corner gets confused when there is more than one image in the same folder, so it gets confused and picks up an arbitrary image file from the folder and overwrites what I have previously set from right click > select cover location. 

Why do I have more than one cover in the same folder, well, it's a long story but one example is my Jamendo folder. It just has ALL the mp3s from jamendo along w/ their covers. 

I have installed Guayadeque from the PPA for Karmic, I run Karmic 64bit, and Guayadeque v.0.2.5.

Let me know if you need any more info.

----------


## rotwang888

> It just has ALL the mp3s from jamendo along w/ their covers.
> Let me know if you need any more info.


I think Guayadeque expects each album to have its own directory.  I could be wrong, but I think you'll have to reorganize that folder into sub-folders or embed the covers into the files themselves.

----------


## anonbeat

> I just got seg fault when editing labels of some files in library tab. Not sure if it's because of the file but I'll send it to you.
> 
> To reproduce, just right click this song in library tab and choose edit labels.
> 
> Here's the backtrace,
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


This should be fixed in the revision 1141. Please try it and let me know

Thanks for your bug report

----------


## mr_hangman

> This should be fixed in the revision 1141. Please try it and let me know
> 
> Thanks for your bug report


Thanks anonbeat! The problem is fixed.

----------


## PC_load_letter

> I think Guayadeque expects each album to have its own directory.  I could be wrong, but I think you'll have to reorganize that folder into sub-folders or embed the covers into the files themselves.


That's ok, and I could try to live with that, but then the right-click > select album cover is meaningless. I'm not against that it randomly picks a cover from the folder, what I find annoying is that the random choice OVERRIDES my choice from the right click menu.

----------


## anonbeat

> That's ok, and I could try to live with that, but then the right-click > select album cover is meaningless. I'm not against that it randomly picks a cover from the folder, what I find annoying is that the random choice OVERRIDES my choice from the right click menu.


This have been answered already in the thread. Please read it.

Thanks for your help

----------


## VastOne

I know a certain developer who is going absolutely CRAZY right NOW!!!!!!

Spain 1 Nil

----------


## PC_load_letter

> This have been answered already in the thread. Please read it.
> 
> Thanks for your help


Thanks, but the thread is now 93 pages and/or 3702 posts long. Can you or anyone else let me know if there is a workaround? 

Thanks.

----------


## VastOne

> Thanks, but the thread is now 93 pages and/or 3702 posts long. Can you or anyone else let me know if there is a workaround? 
> 
> Thanks.


You can search this thread, which I have tried but I am not clear on what search variables to use.

I am trying to help, but need more info on the specific problem.

----------


## rotwang888

I just had the player gray out and become unresponsive after starting a track in the now playing list.  Playback continued even though the program was unresponsive.  I have the whole log, but the relevant bit seems to be


```
03:42:32 PM: OnMediaPosition... 1100156 - 3953658   1278858250 0
03:42:32 PM: SetNextTrack: 14
03:42:32 PM: LoadMedia Cur: 14  2
03:42:32 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * current stream list * * * * * * * * * *
03:42:32 PM: [waiting] 'KernelPanic_08.ogg'
03:42:32 PM: [playing] 'hpr0552.mp3'
03:42:32 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
03:42:32 PM: OnMediaTags...
03:42:32 PM: OnMediaBitrate...36400
03:42:32 PM: OnMediaLoaded Cur: 14 1   1278859352
03:42:32 PM: ********************************************************************* MediaCtrl::Play
03:42:32 PM: playing stream file:///home/craig/Music/Podcasts/KernelPanic Oggcast/KernelPanic_08.ogg, play type 0, crossfade 0
03:42:32 PM: going to start playback for stream file:///home/craig/Music/Podcasts/KernelPanic Oggcast/KernelPanic_08.ogg (play type 2, crossfade 0) -> FADING_IN | PLAYING
03:42:32 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * current stream list * * * * * * * * * *
03:42:32 PM: [playing] 'KernelPanic_08.ogg'
03:42:32 PM: [pending remove] 'hpr0552.mp3'
03:42:32 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
03:42:32 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * current stream list * * * * * * * * * *
03:42:32 PM: [playing] 'KernelPanic_08.ogg'
03:42:32 PM: [pending remove] 'hpr0552.mp3'
03:42:32 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
03:42:32 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * current stream list * * * * * * * * * *
03:42:32 PM: [playing] 'KernelPanic_08.ogg'
03:42:32 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
03:42:32 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * current stream list * * * * * * * * * *
03:42:32 PM: [playing] 'KernelPanic_08.ogg'
03:42:32 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
03:42:32 PM: OnMediaState: 4 1278858250 1278859352
03:42:32 PM: OnMediaPlayStarted  1278859352
*** glibc detected *** guayadeque: malloc(): smallbin double linked list corrupted: 0x0000000003840060 ***
^C
```

  I've also had the "fast playback after pause" problem a few people have reported recently.  In my case, gstreamer will crash after the "sped up" playback finishes and I have to quit and restart the program.

----------


## rotwang888

> Thanks, but the thread is now 93 pages and/or 3702 posts long. Can you or anyone else let me know if there is a workaround? 
> 
> Thanks.


I don't know much about how the select cover function works, but creating directories for the albums is quick and fairly simple.  Use Easy Tag and add a mask to rename files & directories that looks like this > %a/%b/%n - %t  Complete instructions HERE.

----------


## PC_load_letter

> I don't know much about how the select cover function works, but creating directories for the albums is quick and fairly simple.  Use Easy Tag and add a mask to rename files & directories that looks like this > %a/%b/%n - %t  Complete instructions HERE.


Thanks everybody, I guess I'll go this way then.

----------


## anonbeat

> That's ok, and I could try to live with that, but then the right-click > select album cover is meaningless. I'm not against that it randomly picks a cover from the folder, what I find annoying is that the random choice OVERRIDES my choice from the right click menu.


The cover is not picked randomly.
The problem is, when you do select album cover the file you select is copied to the album cover with the first word you have configured to search for covers or by default the 'cover' name. So if two albums share the same directory the file cover.jpg for example will be overwrite when you select the 2nd cover for that directory.
The best option is to use a different directory for every album.

Thanks for your help testing

----------


## anonbeat

> Anon.
> 
> I do not know if this is a problem, but I will report it.
> 
> I have a list of songs playing and in the middle of the current one I pause it.
> 
> Go away for 5-7 minutes and come back and resume the play, that song and every song in the playlist zooms through in seconds, with the status bar going through each song in 2 seconds..
> 
> The notifier still works while this is going on and the only way to stop it is to exit G-Que and come back in.
> ...





> VastOne, I had this problem once or twice some time ago. Not sure if it's caused by the same reason.
> 
> If I pause the song and wait for x seconds, when I resume, the song will be fast forwarded for x seconds as if it was never paused. And if I pause it for a very long time, the rest of the song and the next songs in the list will be fast forwarded as well.
> 
> Trying to reproduce it is very difficult. It happens randomly like once every 20 pauses. However, I haven't had this problem for a month or so. I guess anonbeat has fixed it.
> 
> If it happens again can you check how long you pause and how long the songs are fast forwarded?





> I had run an update manually & done an install & update yesterday [on a different box]
> both had an update available earlier today
> & shows 0.2.6- on the page header
> I don't know how to pull up the full info, doesn't come up on about/splash?
> 
> I'm having the same issue as vastone, no sound after a long pause
> I just had a 20 second pause, after playing normally for about 30 minutes.  sped forward & caught up with where it should have benn & started playing again...
> I tried to run the code from the 1st post, but don't get an output
> I'm probably not doing it right





> I've seen this pause bug a couple of times, too. Upon resuming playback Guayadeque fast forwards till the end of the playlist. Sadly I don't have a log available to diagnose the problem.


I have been today trying to reproduce this problem and couldnt. The pause worked fine all the times I tried and I have been trying several hours waiting around 15 minutes for every time I paused.

Thanks all for your help

----------


## anonbeat

> I have an issue. Im on the latest svn 1140. When I open g-deque and it was on the last track resumed and I choose this track by double click, g-deque doesnt play this song, it only goes a few tracks back and marks another one without playing the new one or the one I choosed, in this case the last one in the playlist. 
> I think it happens when there are more songs in the playlist as it is possible to see in the same time. But this behaviour is only happening when open g-deque after it was closed and the last track in the playlist is resumed. I hope you understand me.


I cant reproduce the problem here. Can you do a video or give step by step procedure to reproduce it ?

Thanks for your help

----------


## PenguinOfSteel

> I have been today trying to reproduce this problem and couldnt. The pause worked fine all the times I tried and I have been trying several hours waiting around 15 minutes for every time I paused.
> 
> Thanks all for your help


Anon, which gstreamer version are you using?
I have this problem too! Now I'm trying with the gstreamer from gstreamer development version from ppa and it seems to work fine

----------


## anonbeat

> Anon, which gstreamer version are you using?
> I have this problem too! Now I'm trying with the gstreamer from gstreamer development version from ppa and it seems to work fine


I have this installed 



```
gstreamer-tools                           0.10.29.4-1~lucid1
gstreamer0.10-alsa                        0.10.29.4-1~lucid1
gstreamer0.10-esd                         0.10.23.4-1~lucid1
gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg                      0.10.10.5-1~lucid1
gstreamer0.10-gnomevfs                    0.10.29.4-1~lucid1
gstreamer0.10-gnonlin                     0.10.15-1
gstreamer0.10-nice                        0.0.10-2build1
gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad                 0.10.19-1~lucid1
gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-dbg             0.10.19-1~lucid1
gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse      0.10.18-0ubuntu1
gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse-dbg  0.10.18-0ubuntu1
gstreamer0.10-plugins-base                0.10.29.4-1~lucid1
gstreamer0.10-plugins-base-apps           0.10.29.4-1~lucid1
gstreamer0.10-plugins-base-dbg            0.10.29.4-1~lucid1
gstreamer0.10-plugins-good                0.10.23.4-1~lucid1
gstreamer0.10-plugins-good-dbg            0.10.23.4-1~lucid1
gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly                0.10.15-1~lucid1
gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-dbg            0.10.15-1~lucid1
gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse     0.10.14-0ubuntu2
gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse-dbg 0.10.14-0ubuntu2
gstreamer0.10-pulseaudio                  0.10.23.4-1~lucid1
gstreamer0.10-sdl                         0.10.19-1~lucid1
gstreamer0.10-tools                       0.10.29.4-1~lucid1
gstreamer0.10-x                           0.10.29.4-1~lucid1
```

Thanks for your help

----------


## PenguinOfSteel

> I have this installed 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> gstreamer-tools                           0.10.29.4-1~lucid1
> gstreamer0.10-alsa                        0.10.29.4-1~lucid1
> gstreamer0.10-esd                         0.10.23.4-1~lucid1
> gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg                      0.10.10.5-1~lucid1
> ...


Ok, you have the latest development version! As I have now!
I have read a bit around internet and this pause problem seems to be related to some gstreamer bug.

I suggest to everybody that have the "pause problem" to update to the latest development version of gstreamer



```
sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gstreamer-developers/ppa
sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get upgrade
```

I hope this help!

----------


## Garthhh

> I have been today trying to reproduce this problem and couldnt. The pause worked fine all the times I tried and I have been trying several hours waiting around 15 minutes for every time I paused.
> 
> Thanks all for your help


2 different computers both on mint from fresh installs
Guayadeque installed & updated from svn
one has the pause bug the other doesn't
yesterday I completely removed GuayPlayer using synaptic & reinstalled [from synaptic].  I don't think it completely removed, after the install all my settings had come back as they where before the removal?
still got the pause bug
let me know if you would like me to try something or send you any info.

----------


## PenguinOfSteel

> 2 different computers both on mint from fresh installs
> Guayadeque installed & updated from svn
> one has the pause bug the other doesn't
> yesterday I completely removed GuayPlayer using synaptic & reinstalled [from synaptic].  I don't think it completely removed, after the install all my settings had come back as they where before the removal?
> still got the pause bug
> let me know if you would like me to try something or send you any info.


Hi Garthhh try to see if the solution I posted above works for you!

----------


## mr_hangman

> Ok, you have the latest development version! As I have now!
> I have read a bit around internet and this pause problem seems to be related to some gstreamer bug.
> 
> I suggest to everybody that have the "pause problem" to update to the latest development version of gstreamer
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gstreamer-developers/ppa
> ...


Thanks for the info, PenguinOfSteel.
The problem just happens again today. I'll give this development version a try and report back.

----------


## Garthhh

> Hi Garthhh try to see if the solution I posted above works for you!


Hmm no change
There were also a couple of gstreamer updates in the official packages this mornings....
I still think it's interesting one of my computers doesn't have the pause bug
the library on that pc is only 6-7000 songs [no bug], compared to 16000 on the pauser.

----------


## mr_hangman

The problem still persists with the latest development version of gstreamer.

This is how I do it:
1. start playing a song
2. listen to the song for ~5 sec and pause
3. wait for ~10 sec and resume. If it doesn't happen, go back to (2).

It happens after repeating step 2 and 3 about 30 times and I still have no clue about the condition that causes this problem.

----------


## Linye

> I still think it's interesting one of my computers doesn't have the pause bug
> the library on that pc is only 6-7000 songs [no bug], compared to 16000 on the pauser.


My library is around 6500 songs and it does the pause bug at random times.

Sometimes I get a notification about some gstreamer error.

----------


## jsabater

> Can you run it from console with this command ?
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> guayadeque --gst-debug=3 --gst-debug-no-color > out.log
> ```
> 
> Run it and try to switch to another stream and once you see it doesnt do the crossfading close guayadeque and send me the out.log by email to anonbeat at gmail dot com
> ...



Finally got it working!!! After reading a few posts, I've cleanup a few "gstreamer" packages. It seems that "gstreamer0.10-fluendo-mp3" was responsible of my behaviour.


Thanks for your support!!

----------


## anonbeat

> Finally got it working!!! After reading a few posts, I've cleanup a few "gstreamer" packages. It seems that "gstreamer0.10-fluendo-mp3" was responsible of my behaviour.
> 
> 
> Thanks for your support!!


Great that you got it working. That package is also not working with gstcontroller element.

Thanks for your help

----------


## Don_Felipe

Hi everyone,
first of all, thanks for this great player. I was looking for a good music player for gnome very long and this comes closest to my vision of a good player.
I was wondering if it is possible to replace the systray icon. I created a greyish icon but I don't know which folder to put it. (http://dl.dropbox.com/u/5693899/guayadeque.svg)
I would also suggest to add a button to the playlist to clear all the tracks. I have to clear the playlist very often and think a button would be much more comfortable than the right click option.
If this was discussed on an earlier page I'm sorry, I didn't read the whole threat  :Wink: 
Cheers

----------


## rotwang888

> I was wondering if it is possible to replace the systray icon. I created a greyish icon but I don't know which folder to put it. (http://dl.dropbox.com/u/5693899/guayadeque.svg)


Very nice.  That matches my theme better too.  :Smile:

----------


## PenguinOfSteel

> Hi everyone,
> I was wondering if it is possible to replace the systray icon. I created a greyish icon but I don't know which folder to put it. (http://dl.dropbox.com/u/5693899/guayadeque.svg)
> Cheers


Yeah! This is great! This could be perfect if anon is planning to implement the integration on the indicator applet

----------


## anonbeat

> Hi everyone,
> first of all, thanks for this great player. I was looking for a good music player for gnome very long and this comes closest to my vision of a good player.
> I was wondering if it is possible to replace the systray icon. I created a greyish icon but I don't know which folder to put it. (http://dl.dropbox.com/u/5693899/guayadeque.svg)
> I would also suggest to add a button to the playlist to clear all the tracks. I have to clear the playlist very often and think a button would be much more comfortable than the right click option.
> If this was discussed on an earlier page I'm sorry, I didn't read the whole threat 
> Cheers


Thanks for the icon. Its great!. I will add it to the next version.

Thanks for your help testing

----------


## ivanovnegro

I would also suggest to add a button to the playlist to clear all the tracks. I have to clear the playlist very often and think a button would be much more comfortable than the right click option.
If this was discussed on an earlier page I'm sorry, I didn't read the whole threat  :Wink: 
Cheers[/QUOTE]

That with the button is not a bad idea. I use to clear the playlist very often, too.

----------


## PenguinOfSteel

> Hmm no change
> There were also a couple of gstreamer updates in the official packages this mornings....
> I still think it's interesting one of my computers doesn't have the pause bug
> the library on that pc is only 6-7000 songs [no bug], compared to 16000 on the pauser.


Damn!!! I have had the error this morning! gstreamer development version didn't solve my problem as it seems initially!

This morning I've had problems with vbr files.
I was playing a file 4 minutes length but guayadeque display me more than 30 minutes, after pausing it, the problem appeared.
Could the vbr be related to the problem? Have someone else noticed this thing??

----------


## anonbeat

> Damn!!! I have had the error this morning! gstreamer development version didn't solve my problem as it seems initially!
> 
> This morning I've had problems with vbr files.
> I was playing a file 4 minutes length but guayadeque display me more than 30 minutes, after pausing it, the problem appeared.
> Could the vbr be related to the problem? Have someone else noticed this thing??


Can you send me that specific vbr file ?

Thanks for your help

----------


## pickarooney

> You would probably want to set the artist track by track, depending on what band is covering each song, and set the album artist for everything to The Doors.  It's also useful to have the album artist set to the name of, say, the title of a soundtrack or title of a various artist album.  It can also be handy for hip-hop albums where you want the tracks to be sorted by a single artist, but keep the artist variation in the different tracks (MC X, MC X feat. blah-blah,  MC X with so-and-so).


Thanks for the explanation. It makes perfect sense now.

----------


## anonbeat

Just added Jump to Next Album and Jump to Prev Album options only available for now from the control menu.
I will add it soon to the task bar icon.

Thanks for your help testing

----------


## dranach

Is there anyone who has succeeded in installing Guayadeque on Debian Lenny?
Or is it supposed to not work on anything else than Ubuntu?

I tried installing from svn, './build' ended with following message:



```
[  0%] Building CXX object src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/AlListBox.o
In file included from ~/guayadeque/src/ItemListBox.h:24,
                 from ~/guayadeque/src/AlListBox.h:25,
                 from ~/guayadeque/src/AlListBox.cpp:21:
~/guayadeque/src/ListView.h: In member function void guListViewAttr::LoadSysColors():
~/guayadeque/src/ListView.h:125: error: wxSYS_COLOUR_LISTBOXTEXT was not declared in this scope
make[2]: *** [src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/AlListBox.o] Error 1
make[1]: *** [src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/all] Error 2
make: *** [all] Error 2
```

I am using the desktop install of Debian Lenny, with fluxbox..

----------


## anonbeat

> Is there anyone who has succeeded in installing Guayadeque on Debian Lenny?
> Or is it supposed to not work on anything else than Ubuntu?
> 
> I tried installing from svn, './build' ended with following message:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> [  0%] Building CXX object src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/AlListBox.o
> ...


Are you using libwxgtk2.8-dev with version 2.8.9 or later ?

----------


## dranach

Debian Lenny (stable) comes with libwxgtk-2.8-dev v2.8.7.
squeeze (testing) is 2.8.10..

I'll try later installing the newer version and report back..

----------


## dranach

I installed v2.8.11 from http://wiki.wxpython.org/InstallingOnUbuntuOrDebian
The instructions are very clear, but the 'build' now ends with following message:



```
[  1%] Building CXX object src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/CoverFrame.o
In file included from ~/guayadeque/src/CoverFrame.cpp:24:
~/guayadeque/src/TagInfo.h:36:21: error: mp4file.h: No such file or directory
~/guayadeque/src/TagInfo.h:43:20: error: mp4tag.h: No such file or directory
In file included from ~/guayadeque/src/CoverFrame.cpp:24:
~/guayadeque/src/TagInfo.h:182: error: TagLib::MP4 has not been declared
~/guayadeque/src/TagInfo.h:182: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of Tag with no type
~/guayadeque/src/TagInfo.h:182: error: expected ; before * token
make[2]: *** [src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/CoverFrame.o] Error 1
make[1]: *** [src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/all] Error 2
make: *** [all] Error 2
```

Toni

----------


## anonbeat

> I installed v2.8.11 from http://wiki.wxpython.org/InstallingOnUbuntuOrDebian
> The instructions are very clear, but the 'build' now ends with following message:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> [  1%] Building CXX object src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/CoverFrame.o
> In file included from ~/guayadeque/src/CoverFrame.cpp:24:
> ~/guayadeque/src/TagInfo.h:36:21: error: mp4file.h: No such file or directory
> ...


You need libtag 1.6 or later

----------


## Zelandeth

Thanks for sharing this!

I've been struggling looking for a working media player ever since upgrading to 10.04, where Rhythmbox (and many other!) media players for some reason periodically close themselves on track changes if set to shuffle...Initially the "main" release of this did that...but the SVN from the PPD so far hasn't exhibited this behaviour.

I'm still getting a feel for how the media library and such works, but will come back with any comments if I have them - I've still to find one I truly get along with in any current software - my favourite still being the library in Windows Media Player 9.  Still, have found what I've been looking for here quickly enough.

Once or twice it has popped up an error message telling me that what I've selected doesn't contain a playable steam - though I suspect this is Guaydeque picking up and trying to play some .info files which are still scattered through the library from about 10 years ago when I was using an Amiga!  On both occasions that this has happened I've not actually been at the computer - so if it pops up again I'll investigate in more depth.

Only comments I have just now are really quite minor.

Firstly is that it seems to take quite a while - 7-10 seconds - initially to start up.

Visually it would be nice to have the ability to change the appearance or colour scheme.  By default I have toolbars etc quite dark grey with light text on my system - it would be nice to be able to set this up to match.

Finally is a really minor niggle - the Vu meters - the response there is very, very choppy, probably 2-5fps I'd guess at a glance.  Is that just how they're implemented at the moment, or are we looking at a problem on my system?  Running SVN 1138 here.  It's a really minor niggle though!

----------


## dranach

I'll try libtag 1.6.
Is it possible to have a list of dependencies, with the minimal required version? It would be helpful so as to stop me nagging about the problems I have with installing on Debian..  :Razz: 

Anyway, thanks.
Toni

----------


## dranach

I downloaded and installed taglib-1.6.3.tar.gz
This time I get as far as 92%, where it ends with lots of 'undefined references to 'TagLib::MP4::.....'



```
(snippet)
Linking CXX executable guayadeque
CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/TagInfo.o: In function `GetMp4Lyrics(TagLib::MP4::Tag*)':
TagInfo.cpp:(.text+0x1766): undefined reference to `TagLib::MP4::Tag::itemListMap()'
TagInfo.cpp:(.text+0x17f9): undefined reference to `TagLib::MP4::Tag::itemListMap()'
TagInfo.cpp:(.text+0x1814): undefined reference to `TagLib::MP4::Item::toStringList() const'
CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/TagInfo.o: In function `SetMp4Lyrics(TagLib::MP4::Tag*, wxString const&)':
TagInfo.cpp:(.text+0x1978): undefined reference to `TagLib::MP4::Tag::itemListMap()'
TagInfo.cpp:(.text+0x1a09): undefined reference to `TagLib::MP4::Tag::itemListMap()'
TagInfo.cpp:(.text+0x1a9a): undefined reference to `TagLib::MP4::Item::~Item()'
TagInfo.cpp:(.text+0x1b42): undefined reference to `TagLib::MP4::Item::Item(TagLib::StringList const&)'
TagInfo.cpp:(.text+0x1b68): undefined reference to `TagLib::MP4::Tag::itemListMap()'
TagInfo.cpp:(.text+0x1b80): undefined reference to `TagLib::MP4::Item::operator=(TagLib::MP4::Item const&)'
TagInfo.cpp:(.text+0x1b90): undefined reference to `TagLib::MP4::Item::~Item()'
TagInfo.cpp:(.text+0x1c00): undefined reference to `TagLib::MP4::Item::~Item()'
CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/TagInfo.o: In function `guMp4TagInfo::Write()':
[...]
```

I'm getting closer, but still..

----------


## anonbeat

> I downloaded and installed taglib-1.6.3.tar.gz
> This time I get as far as 92%, where it ends with lots of 'undefined references to 'TagLib::MP4::.....'
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> (snippet)
> Linking CXX executable guayadeque
> CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/TagInfo.o: In function `GetMp4Lyrics(TagLib::MP4::Tag*)':
> ...


Its missing some taglib parts maybe because it was compiled without mp4 support. I cant check as I dont have debian installed sorry.

----------


## mc4man

> I downloaded and installed taglib-1.6.3.tar.gz


Not sure if this is your issue  - in ubuntu these cmake args are added



> -DWITH_ASF=ON -DWITH_MP4=ON


For a ./configure maybe try  --enable-mp4 --enable-asf

----------


## anonbeat

> Thanks for sharing this!
> 
> I've been struggling looking for a working media player ever since upgrading to 10.04, where Rhythmbox (and many other!) media players for some reason periodically close themselves on track changes if set to shuffle...Initially the "main" release of this did that...but the SVN from the PPD so far hasn't exhibited this behaviour.
> 
> I'm still getting a feel for how the media library and such works, but will come back with any comments if I have them - I've still to find one I truly get along with in any current software - my favourite still being the library in Windows Media Player 9.  Still, have found what I've been looking for here quickly enough.
> 
> Once or twice it has popped up an error message telling me that what I've selected doesn't contain a playable steam - though I suspect this is Guaydeque picking up and trying to play some .info files which are still scattered through the library from about 10 years ago when I was using an Amiga!  On both occasions that this has happened I've not actually been at the computer - so if it pops up again I'll investigate in more depth.
> 
> Only comments I have just now are really quite minor.
> ...


Thanks for your comments.

For the tests I have done it takes depending on your library size. Also if you have enabled the file browser depending on what you have enabled it scans your entire disk taking info from all the files.

The colors used are taked from your current used theme. In the thread have been discused also how to load a theme only for this program.

The VuMeters are refreshed at 10 fps. I dont want to increase it as it will increment the CPU usage.


Thanks for your help testing

----------


## eltama

> I would also suggest to add a button to the playlist to clear all the tracks. I have to clear the playlist very often and think a button would be much more comfortable than the right click option.
> If this was discussed on an earlier page I'm sorry, I didn't read the whole threat 
> Cheers
> 
> That with the button is not a bad idea. I use to clear the playlist very often, too.


You can do ctrl-a to select all the tracks and then press delete.

----------


## dranach

Re: Guayadeque on debian-desktop

I did a clean install of debian and managed to build to 100%.
Guayadeque starts, shows the songs in the library, but doesn't play.



```
[...]
02:34:07 PM: ~/muziek/3 Doors Down/
02:34:07 PM: 000007FB
02:34:07 PM: Error: Could not create the limiter object
(guayadeque:15166): GStreamer-CRITICAL **: gst_element_link_many: assertion `GST_IS_ELEMENT (element_2)' failed
(guayadeque:15166): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_get: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed
(guayadeque:15166): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_set: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed
02:34:08 PM: Tree Flag 00000002
02:34:08 PM: SetPath: 
02:34:08 PM: OnMediaState: 2 0 0
02:34:08 PM: StatusChanged( 2, 0, 0, 0 )
02:34:08 PM: Updating the podcasts...
02:34:08 PM: The current selected directory is ''
02:34:08 PM: SetPath:
```

Is this also a version problem? (gstreamer?)

(I'll publish the complete installation-steps once I get guayadeque to work, should anyone else be interested..)

----------


## anonbeat

> Re: Guayadeque on debian-desktop
> 
> I did a clean install of debian and managed to build to 100%.
> Guayadeque starts, shows the songs in the library, but doesn't play.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> [...]
> ...


Make sure when you run gstreamer-properties that you can hear the test tone.
The limiter object is the gstreamer rglimiter element and should be included in the gstreamer0.10-plugins-good package.
I suggest you to install gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly and gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad packages aswell.

Thanks for your help

----------


## ivanovnegro

> You can do ctrl-a to select all the tracks and then press delete.


Thanks, its faster this way.

----------


## Evil Azrael

Hi, 

i am currently evaluating some audio players and Guayadeque is currently my favorite  :Smile:  But i have one problem with it (which i think is a gstreamer problem), my music comes from a windows share over a sluggish (32ms..) vpn tunnel. It works rather good, but i from time to time i have rather often dropouts. Is there any way to increase any buffer in order to prevent this? 

I searched long for any kind of gstreamer config setting, but i have found nothing on the net  :Sad:

----------


## Zelandeth

Okay, seem to have discovered a little glitch with 1138.

Occasionally when hitting stop or skip, the current track will continue playing (if using skip, the next track will start playing at the same time).

Only happens occasionally though and a quick restart restores sanity to my music playback.

No worries with the startup time, it's not a problem or a criticism (library in my case is about 16K tracks and 85Gb), just thought it was worthy of comment.

I'll have a dig back through the thread and see if I can track down the bit about themes.

Regarding the Vu meters, would it be feasible maybe to include a control to set the refresh rate (ala Winamp where you can set the refresh rate to find the best compromise).  Wouldn't have thought really that in the grand scheme of things with multi-GHz processors and such that this would use too much in the way of resources though - granted though I'm no programmer!  (Well...unless BASIC counts...)

----------


## dranach

Re: guayadeque on debian-desktop (gnome)

I get following problem when I play a song (the example is ogg, but it is the same with mp3)



```
12:00:45 AM: SetNextTrack: 0
12:00:45 AM: LoadMedia Cur: 0  0
12:00:45 AM:  * * * * * * * * * * current stream list * * * * * * * * * *
12:00:45 AM: [waiting] '3 Doors Down - Kryptonite.ogg'
12:00:45 AM:  * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
12:00:45 AM: got non-audio decoded caps: ����������������������������������������������
```

The gibberish at the end is copied 'as is' from the terminal..

----------


## anonbeat

> Okay, seem to have discovered a little glitch with 1138.
> 
> Occasionally when hitting stop or skip, the current track will continue playing (if using skip, the next track will start playing at the same time).
> 
> Only happens occasionally though and a quick restart restores sanity to my music playback.
> 
> No worries with the startup time, it's not a problem or a criticism (library in my case is about 16K tracks and 85Gb), just thought it was worthy of comment.
> 
> I'll have a dig back through the thread and see if I can track down the bit about themes.
> ...


The stop problem is a known problem with files with lower samplerate, specially ogg files. The element that handles the volume changes in guayadeque when doing fade out or fade it is called gstcontroller and dont work well with low samplerates files. I will fix it but for now I dont consider it a big issue as only happens with low quality files.

I will consider the vumeters framerate configuration.

Thanks for your help

----------


## anonbeat

> Re: guayadeque on debian-desktop (gnome)
> 
> I get following problem when I play a song (the example is ogg, but it is the same with mp3)
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 12:00:45 AM: SetNextTrack: 0
> 12:00:45 AM: LoadMedia Cur: 0  0
> ...


Do you have installed the gstreamer plugins packages I told you? Can you hear the test tone when doing gstreamer-properties ?

Thanks for your help

----------


## dranach

Re: guayadeque on debian-desktop (gnome)




> Do you have installed the gstreamer plugins packages I told you? Can you hear the test tone when doing gstreamer-properties ?


I installed the 'good, the bad and the ugly'  :Wink:  and more.. The test tone is ok.
(In your post #3744 you refer to gstreamer0.10-plugins-back; I suppose you meant gstreamer0.10-plugins-*bad* ?)

o I tried running the same test song in totem, rhythmbox, exaile (apparently they also use gstreamer); no problem.
o After converting the song to ogg and flac and playing in guayadeque; no go.

Do you have any more suggestions I could try?

----------


## dranach

Re: guayadeque on debian-desktop (gnome)

Breakthrough..

I added the squeeze-repository and installed from there. It works, but guayadeque is really ugly  :Wink:  (it's some 'older' version).

I'll start from here and look at the installed/changed dependencies, so as to get a working install from svn..

----------


## mr_hangman

Anon, one quick question.

Does the search box in the library tab search from the album artist field as well?
I have two songs with a.artist set to santana. These two songs don't come up when I do a search with 'santana'.

----------


## anonbeat

> Anon, one quick question.
> 
> Does the search box in the library tab search from the album artist field as well?
> I have two songs with a.artist set to santana. These two songs don't come up when I do a search with 'santana'.


Nope but I think it should even in the album browser. I will add that asap.

Thanks for your help.

----------


## anonbeat

> Re: guayadeque on debian-desktop (gnome)
> 
> 
> 
> I installed the 'good, the bad and the ugly'  and more.. The test tone is ok.
> (In your post #3744 you refer to gstreamer0.10-plugins-back; I suppose you meant gstreamer0.10-plugins-*bad* ?)
> 
> o I tried running the same test song in totem, rhythmbox, exaile (apparently they also use gstreamer); no problem.
> o After converting the song to ogg and flac and playing in guayadeque; no go.
> ...


Yes sorry for my error. Its the -bad package.

Can you run it with 



```
guayadeque --gst-debug-level=2 --gst-debug-no-color
```

and post the output ?

Thanks for your help

----------


## anonbeat

> Re: guayadeque on debian-desktop (gnome)
> 
> Breakthrough..
> 
> I added the squeeze-repository and installed from there. It works, but guayadeque is really ugly  (it's some 'older' version).
> 
> I'll start from here and look at the installed/changed dependencies, so as to get a working install from svn..


I bet this is the 0.2.5 version

Thanks for your help

----------


## mr.urns

awesome player, anonbeat!  :Popcorn: 

one question: 
i've read that the song ratings are stored in the db file.

so what do i do if i reinstall linux and want to keep my ratings? do i just copy my old db file into the /home/*username*/.guayadeque directory?

also: if i hit "rescan library" will the ratings be gone?

cheers!

edit:

feature requests:
- i think it wold be great to have an option to do ratings from the tray icon (something like tune instructor does with itunes on a mac.
something like this mybe: http://www.tune-instructor.com/_layo...infowindow.png

- guayadeque should become smarter when you resize the window. maybe so it keeps the part with the play buttons at a width where you can still see all the buttons. at the moment when i switch from maximized to a smaller view it looks a bit messed up  :Wink:

----------


## Garthhh

I listen to mostly random playlists of my entire collection.
I would like to have the tracks played deleted from the playlist [which I like to have set for around 50-60 songs], except for maybe the last 2 or 3 tracks.
occasionally, in my haste I skip  a track I might have liked to hear, but when the tracks delete after playing it's not possible to go back :Razz:

----------


## VastOne

Quick question...

I sync all my music from one machine to another daily, adding all new music recorded to the second machine.

Occasionally, 2-10 times, I have to do a rescan library on the machine where the files are copied to as opposed to the update library.  And what is strange is if I copy 260 new songs, update library will pick up 200 of the songs but the other 30 will not be seen until I do a complete rescan of the library.

Normally the update library works fine.

Files structures are identical and it is not a matter of whether or not the file locations are in the library paths.

Again, not an issue, just a question if anyone else has seen this behavior

----------


## VastOne

> I listen to mostly random playlists of my entire collection.
> I would like to have the tracks played deleted from the playlist [which I like to have set for around 50-60 songs], except for maybe the last 2 or 3 tracks.
> occasionally, in my haste I skip  a track I might have liked to hear, but when the tracks delete after playing it's not possible to go back


This would be a good request for the Idea Torrent

----------


## VastOne

> awesome player, anonbeat! 
> 
> one question: 
> i've read that the song ratings are stored in the db file.
> 
> so what do i do if i reinstall linux and want to keep my ratings? do i just copy my old db file into the /home/*username*/.guayadeque directory?
> 
> also: if i hit "rescan library" will the ratings be gone?


this is an excellent reason to have your /home directory on a separate partition so that on a reinstall of Ubuntu and then G-Que, the settings would be there.

This is how I maintain mine.... :Cool:

----------


## Garthhh

> This would be a good request for the Idea Torrent


Done
it's #67
please vote
https://sourceforge.net/apps/ideator...rrent/idea/67/

----------


## anonbeat

> awesome player, anonbeat! 
> 
> one question: 
> i've read that the song ratings are stored in the db file.
> 
> so what do i do if i reinstall linux and want to keep my ratings? do i just copy my old db file into the /home/*username*/.guayadeque directory?
> 
> also: if i hit "rescan library" will the ratings be gone?
> 
> ...


Yes for now at least the ratings are stored only in the db. If you rescan the library it should keep the saved ratings. To keep it save your ~/.guayadeque/guayadeque.db file and restore it once you do your installation again.
If the original files are in the same location the ratings should be kept.

I will add more functionality from the taskbar icon once I add the icon recently done by one of our friends. I want to add Skip Album, Set Ratings, Set Volume, ...

About the resize problem is a wxAui class problem. It should be fixed upstream and I dont want to work on this at least while other things are in the todo list.

Thanks for your help and welcome

----------


## anonbeat

> Anon, one quick question.
> 
> Does the search box in the library tab search from the album artist field as well?
> I have two songs with a.artist set to santana. These two songs don't come up when I do a search with 'santana'.


That have been implemented in svn revision 1149.

Thanks for your help

----------


## anonbeat

> Quick question...
> 
> I sync all my music from one machine to another daily, adding all new music recorded to the second machine.
> 
> Occasionally, 2-10 times, I have to do a rescan library on the machine where the files are copied to as opposed to the update library.  And what is strange is if I copy 260 new songs, update library will pick up 200 of the songs but the other 30 will not be seen until I do a complete rescan of the library.
> 
> Normally the update library works fine.
> 
> Files structures are identical and it is not a matter of whether or not the file locations are in the library paths.
> ...


When you do a regular library update the file date is compared with the last update date and only the newest files are read. I guess that files were created in the other machine before the last time you scanned on this machine and when you sync the two machines the dates are kept. 
Im not sure but I bet this is the cause of the problem.

Thanks for your help

----------


## mr_hangman

> That have been implemented in svn revision 1149.
> 
> Thanks for your help


Thank you! It works like a charm.

Another question, from what I see at every startup



```
01:11:29 AM: Initialized locale ( en_US )
01:11:29 AM: Library Db Version 18
01:11:29 AM: Library Paths: 
01:11:29 AM: /home/tian/Music
01:11:29 AM: 000006E9
01:11:37 AM: OnMediaState: 2 0 0
01:11:37 AM: Tree Flag 00000002
01:11:38 AM: SetPath: /home/tian/Music/Jack Johnson - To The Sea
```

What is SetPath parameter?
As far as I can remember I never set anything to this path.

----------


## anonbeat

> Thank you! It works like a charm.
> 
> Another question, from what I see at every startup
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 01:11:29 AM: Initialized locale ( en_US )
> 01:11:29 AM: Library Db Version 18
> ...


You have the file browser tab open and it shows where was you last time it was used so it gets restored.

Thanks for your help

----------


## anonbeat

> I listen to mostly random playlists of my entire collection.
> I would like to have the tracks played deleted from the playlist [which I like to have set for around 50-60 songs], except for maybe the last 2 or 3 tracks.
> occasionally, in my haste I skip  a track I might have liked to hear, but when the tracks delete after playing it's not possible to go back


You can go to Playlists -> Last Played tracks to add again the track to the playlist.

Thanks for your help

----------


## mr_hangman

I have an issue scrobbling to both last.fm and libre.fm.

The last song in now playing list is not scrobbled. When it is being played I can see 'listening' on last.fm page but when the songs ends it just disappears.

To reproduce:
1. add 2 songs into now playing
2. let it play from the first song till the end of the list

----------


## dranach

Re: guayadeque on debian-desktop (gnome)




> Can you run it with 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> guayadeque --gst-debug-level=2 --gst-debug-no-color
> ```
> 
> and post the output ?


Here is the output:



```
$ guayadeque --gst-debug-level=2 --gst-debug-no-color
09:20:18 AM: Deleted stale lock file '~/.guayadeque/.guayadeque-toni'.
09:20:19 AM: Initialized locale ( en_US )
09:20:19 AM: Library Db Version 18
09:20:19 AM: Library Paths: 
09:20:19 AM: ~/muziek/
09:20:19 AM: 000007FB
09:20:19 AM: Loading --gst-debug-level=2
09:20:19 AM: Error: File doesnt exist '--gst-debug-level=2'
09:20:19 AM: Loading --gst-debug-no-color
09:20:19 AM: Error: File doesnt exist '--gst-debug-no-color'
09:20:19 AM: OnPlayButtonClick Cur: 0
09:20:23 AM: Tree Flag 00000002
09:20:23 AM: SetPath: 
09:20:23 AM: OnMediaState: 2 0 0
09:20:23 AM: StatusChanged( 2, 0, 0, 0 )
09:20:23 AM: Updating the podcasts...
09:20:23 AM: The current selected directory is ''
09:20:23 AM: SetPath: 
09:20:30 AM: SetNextTrack: 0
09:20:30 AM: LoadMedia Cur: 0  0
09:20:30 AM:  * * * * * * * * * * current stream list * * * * * * * * * *
09:20:30 AM: [waiting] '3 Doors Down - Kryptonite.mp3'
09:20:30 AM:  * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
09:20:30 AM: got non-audio decoded caps: ������������������
0:00:11.222440056  2780 0x94c4718 WARN               basesrc gstbasesrc.c:2165:gst_base_src_loop:<source> error: Internal data flow error.
0:00:11.222731788  2780 0x94c4718 WARN               basesrc gstbasesrc.c:2165:gst_base_src_loop:<source> error: streaming task paused, reason not-linked (-1)
09:20:36 AM: OnPlayButtonClick Cur: 0
09:20:36 AM: Going to load the track...
09:20:36 AM: SetNextTrack: 0
09:20:36 AM: LoadMedia Cur: 0  0
09:20:36 AM:  * * * * * * * * * * current stream list * * * * * * * * * *
09:20:36 AM: [waiting] '3 Doors Down - Kryptonite.mp3'
09:20:36 AM: [prerolling] '3 Doors Down - Kryptonite.mp3'
09:20:36 AM:  * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
09:20:36 AM: got non-audio decoded caps: ������������������������3
0:00:17.202855629  2780 0x94edb18 WARN               basesrc gstbasesrc.c:2165:gst_base_src_loop:<source> error: Internal data flow error.
0:00:17.203108568  2780 0x94edb18 WARN               basesrc gstbasesrc.c:2165:gst_base_src_loop:<source> error: streaming task paused, reason not-linked (-1)
```

Follow-up on debian squeeze: everything upgrades ok to the last new version, up until gstreamer. There are way too many packages depending on gstreamer, so upgrading to new versions removes all the apps depending on it (there's lots of them). So I won't continue on that path..

I'll stick to the 'ugly' 0.2.5 for the moment  :Wink:  Still better than the rest.  :Smile:

----------


## anonbeat

> I have an issue scrobbling to both last.fm and libre.fm.
> 
> The last song in now playing list is not scrobbled. When it is being played I can see 'listening' on last.fm page but when the songs ends it just disappears.
> 
> To reproduce:
> 1. add 2 songs into now playing
> 2. let it play from the first song till the end of the list


This should be fixed in current svn revision. Please try it and let me know.

Thanks for your help

----------


## mr_hangman

> This should be fixed in current svn revision. Please try it and let me know.
> 
> Thanks for your help


The last song is scrobbled now. Thank you!

----------


## andrewfr

My music files (53000++ mp3) are on another computer accessed through a network. Both running Ubuntu Lucid. Guayadeque works beautifully on the server but the remote computer cannot see the link to the network share.

Any ideas? I had the same problem with rhythmbox but solved with an update and a link to the share.

If we can solve this I think Guayadque may be the MediaMonkey replacement I have been looking for..

Best,

Andrew

----------


## anonbeat

> My music files (53000++ mp3) are on another computer accessed through a network. Both running Ubuntu Lucid. Guayadeque works beautifully on the server but the remote computer cannot see the link to the network share.
> 
> Any ideas? I had the same problem with rhythmbox but solved with an update and a link to the share.
> 
> If we can solve this I think Guayadque may be the MediaMonkey replacement I have been looking for..
> 
> Best,
> 
> Andrew


If you mount the share from your os and can see the remote file system then guayadeque can work with it. It have been explained also in this thread a few days back how to use sshfs also.

Thanks for your help testing

----------


## nothingspecial

> My music files (53000++ mp3) are on another computer accessed through a network. Both running Ubuntu Lucid. Guayadeque works beautifully on the server but the remote computer cannot see the link to the network share.
> 
> Any ideas? I had the same problem with rhythmbox but solved with an update and a link to the share.
> 
> If we can solve this I think Guayadque may be the MediaMonkey replacement I have been looking for..
> 
> Best,
> 
> Andrew


I mount my music, to my netbook using sshfs and guayadeque works flawlessly


```
sshfs -o idmap=user username@192.168.?.?:/path/to/music ~/Music
```

----------


## rotwang888

Hi.  The player will crash while doing a text search for something with an apostrophe in it in the playlist tab.  I haven't had it happen doing the same search in the library.


```
08:39:22 PM: Error: guDbLibrary::ExecuteQuery exception 'SELECT playlist_id, playlist_name FROM playlists WHERE playlist_type = 0 AND playlist_name LIKE '%hancock%' AND playlist_name LIKE '%you'll%' ORDER BY playlist_name COLLATE NOCASE;'
1: SQLITE_ERROR[1]: near "ll": syntax error
```

----------


## anonbeat

> Hi.  The player will crash while doing a text search for something with an apostrophe in it in the playlist tab.  I haven't had it happen doing the same search in the library.
> 
> 
> ```
> 08:39:22 PM: Error: guDbLibrary::ExecuteQuery exception 'SELECT playlist_id, playlist_name FROM playlists WHERE playlist_type = 0 AND playlist_name LIKE '%hancock%' AND playlist_name LIKE '%you'll%' ORDER BY playlist_name COLLATE NOCASE;'
> 1: SQLITE_ERROR[1]: near "ll": syntax error
> ```


This have been fixed in svn now.

Thanks for your bug report.

----------


## genesys87

Yesterday I added more than 900 songs to the playing list, then I listened some hours, I quit guayadeque and today it crash after having loaded all songs; this is the log and the backtrace.

----------


## anonbeat

> Yesterday I added more than 900 songs to the playing list, then I listened some hours, I quit guayadeque and today it crash after having loaded all songs; this is the log and the backtrace.


Can you try with svn revision 1155 ?

Thanks for your bug report

----------


## Ajd

I would love an "Allow least played songs" or "never played" option for last.FM. I have about 4k music files (all legal of course) and the most popular songs get played far more frequently than less popular artists/songs. Over 3/4 of my songs have been played zero times, while about 150 have been played 5-12 times.

I was using the .2.5 version until today, and the latest SVN seemed to pick a few more of the older songs through Last.FM, but a lot of the same ones are still being played.

----------


## anonbeat

> I would love an "Allow least played songs" or "never played" option for last.FM. I have about 4k music files (all legal of course) and the most popular songs get played far more frequently than less popular artists/songs. Over 3/4 of my songs have been played zero times, while about 150 have been played 5-12 times.
> 
> I was using the .2.5 version until today, and the latest SVN seemed to pick a few more of the older songs through Last.FM, but a lot of the same ones are still being played.


You can do that already. Create a playlist with the condition playcount at most 1 and set it in the allow filter.

Thanks for your help

----------


## monojp

Hi,

Since I re- installed/configured my whole system a week ago I just noticed today (also with the latest svn), that every song that got a japanese/chinese/korean filename (or only is in a directory with that kind characters, I don't really know) will not be added to my library.
I'm quite sure that it already worked, that's why I'm confused. The songs are playable and also get listed in the "Files" tab.

----------


## anonbeat

> Hi,
> 
> Since I re- installed/configured my whole system a week ago I just noticed today (also with the latest svn), that every song that got a japanese/chinese/korean filename (or only is in a directory with that kind characters, I don't really know) will not be added to my library.
> I'm quite sure that it already worked, that's why I'm confused. The songs are playable and also get listed in the "Files" tab.


Can you tell me what is your locale ? Can you send me one of this files ?

Thanks for your help

----------


## Ajd

> You can do that already. Create a playlist with the condition playcount at most 1 and set it in the allow filter.
> 
> Thanks for your help


Ah, missed that. Awesome.

Since I might of missed it too, is there a way to delete a selected file or files from the hard drive from within the library panel?

----------


## anonbeat

> Ah, missed that. Awesome.
> 
> Since I might of missed it too, is there a way to delete a selected file or files from the hard drive from within the library panel?


You can delete files from the file browser.

Other option to delete directly from the library panel will be added soon.

Thanks for your help

----------


## VastOne

> Ah, missed that. Awesome.
> 
> Since I might of missed it too, is there a way to delete a selected file or files from the hard drive from within the library panel?


I use



```
gvfs-trash {tp}
```


as a command setup in preferences.

It deletes to the trash bin which allows you to recover if you make a mistake.

Works great

----------


## Ajd

> I use
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> gvfs-trash {tp}
> ```
> 
> 
> ...


That works nicely until there is a built-in delete, thank you.

----------


## VastOne

> That works nicely until there is a built-in delete, thank you.


Yes, there is from the file system, from which I never go to.  In the Library it is much more easier for me because I can group files and search with many more parameters.

----------


## darkmaxa

Is it possible to sort "Now Playing list"?

I used to listen to music by albums. So if I double-click (in Library) on Amy Winehouse, "Now Playing" list is populated like this:


As you can see, song are mixed. I'd like list to be sorted by album. Is there any way to make list with all songs from one artist grouped by albums, and then albums sorted by years?

----------


## anonbeat

> Is it possible to sort "Now Playing list"?
> 
> I used to listen to music by albums. So if I double-click (in Library) on Amy Winehouse, "Now Playing" list is populated like this:
> 
> 
> As you can see, song are mixed. I'd like list to be sorted by album. Is there any way to make list with all songs from one artist grouped by albums, and then albums sorted by years?


Tracks are added using the tracks list box ordering. Use in this listbox the album sorting if you want it to be sorted like this.

Thanks for your help

----------


## cotcot

Is there a user manual or documentation of this app ? 
I have music files with artist name, album name and song titles in the paths as detected from my CD but guayadeque does not seem to take it over. I cannot imagine that you need to retype them in 'edit labels' or 'edit album songs'.

----------


## darkmaxa

> Use in this listbox the album sorting if you want it to be sorted like this.


That's  it, thx!  :Smile: 

I have a few more questions...

Is it  possible to:
... disable *all* sound processing (eq, volume)?
... make taskbar icon transparent?

... change size of the album art?
...  change size of the controls (play, stop, etc)?
... change visual appearance of "Now Playing" list?

I like my Foobar playlist very much...

...so I'm wondering is it possible to customize Guayadeque this way?

----------


## monojp

> Can you tell me what is your locale ? Can you send me one of this files ?
> 
> Thanks for your help


That's strange. While I was preparing some test-files I added a second library-path with these files, updated my library and the tracks didn't come up.
Afterwards I played them using the "Files" tab where I found them with out a problem. Some time later I noticed that those files were added to my library.
I updated once again and this time guayadeque found and added all files.
I don't really know how's anythings related here, but it works once again.

----------


## Marctwo

Hi and well done with the project.

I'd like to add a couple of suggestions and my apologies if I'm covering old ground.

1:  I don't think the 'search:' label is necessary and it takes up valuable space.

2:  The layout menu options... They force me to give them my full attention to make sure I choose the right one.  I'd like to see a 'layouts' sub-menu with all available layouts listed as options and the 'save', 'save as...' and 'delete' options separated below (or above).

3:  I'd like to see the player controls and artwork/info in separate windows.  I'd also like to be able to choose alignment for the artwork.

4:  I'd like to be able to lock windows in place and hide their title bars...  Space is valuable.

5:  I like the way the notification looks now but the tooltip in comparison looks... well, not as good.  The tooltip could be improved;  Or it could be simplified and also initiate a notification.

----------


## wishingstar

Hi all,

After having some serious issues with my ubuntu box (due to installing unstable apps in the main system instead of VM) i reinstalled ubuntu lucid (fresh install) and grabbed the latest version 1155.

Now i'm faced with a new weird problem: Guayadeque is not showing up in applications menu, it's not available to enable by using the menu editor either, i redid the same steps to make sure i didn't miss anything, still nothing changed. I even tried to restart my computer a few times (highly unusual with ubuntu) but it didn't help. Did anyone face a similar problem? If so, how did you guys solve it?

----------


## darkmaxa

> Hi all,
> 
> After having some serious issues with my ubuntu box (due to installing unstable apps in the main system instead of VM) i reinstalled ubuntu lucid (fresh install) and grabbed the latest version 1155.
> 
> Now i'm faced with a new weird problem: Guayadeque is not showing up in applications menu, it's not available to enable by using the menu editor either, i redid the same steps to make sure i didn't miss anything, still nothing changed. I even tried to restart my computer a few times (highly unusual with ubuntu) but it didn't help. Did anyone face a similar problem? If so, how did you guys solve it?


I had similar problem few days ago with VMWare icons. They are showed up after system update.

Try to edit:
/usr/share/applications/guayadeque.desktop
Change one letter in comment, and save, icon will probably show up in apps menu. But, after restart, icon will gone again... But this is not Guayadeque issue.

----------


## wishingstar

> I had similar problem few days ago with VMWare icons. They are showed up after system update.
> 
> Try to edit:
> /usr/share/applications/guayadeque.desktop
> Change one letter in comment, and save, icon will probably show up in apps menu. But, after restart, icon will gone again... But this is not Guayadeque issue.


Thanks for the quick reply!

So you think it's an issue with the new kernel? or some libraries perhaps? Is there a bug report with that? or a method to permanently solve this?

Thanks for the help darkmaxa

----------


## wishingstar

Ok, so i've been clicking around trying to fix this problem, one thing that occured to me when i checked the G-que launcher in "/usr/share/applications/" was that the command to run guayadeque is just that "guayadeque" AND the location of the svn contents is ~/guayadeque so i thought maybe the system confused "guayadeque" launch command with "guayadeque" folder path, i removed ~/guayadeque and reinstalled G-que to ~/guayadeque-svn and voila, everything works!!

----------


## genesys87

> Is there a user manual or documentation of this app ? 
> I have music files with artist name, album name and song titles in the paths as detected from my CD but guayadeque does not seem to take it over. I cannot imagine that you need to retype them in 'edit labels' or 'edit album songs'.


Don't you have mp3 tags in your songs? If not, you could install EasyTag: then you can add tags from the filename.
Or you can use MusicBraniz to automatically tags your songs inside of Guayadeque, using 'Edit songs' on the library songs.

----------


## genesys87

> Can you try with svn revision 1155 ?
> 
> Thanks for your bug report


No, the crash is still there, but it happens only if SaveCurrentTrackPos=1, even if there are only 10 songs playing; if the option is zero, guayadeque doesn't crash even if there are 1700+ songs playing.

----------


## camaron1

I think it probably has been discussed before but it is hard to find things in this long thread...

Is it possible for Guayadeque to display as a single album more than one folder (or a bunch of tracks dispersed in different folders)?

If not, is it on the roadmap?

I think I found a bug as well: The command *Copy to* copies only the music track but leaves behind everything else (booklet, cue, etc)

----------


## Pifilatakanemu

I started guayadeque but it's not loading correctly. So I tried to kill it, but I couldn't.

This is the terminal:

----------


## scouser73

Use the System Monitor to kill the programme, I always find that's best rather than the terminal.

----------


## jokeofalltrades

Awesome music player - I have tried just about everything available, and Guayadeque has the best set of features, and no performance problems as far as I can tell.  I do have two feature requests:

1. I use Guayadeque on my HTPC, which is connected to a 42" TV set to 1920x1080. This means that default type/font sizes in almost every application are too small.  It would be great to be able to change the display font size for the title elements. The main window in the Library tab takes on the system font sizes, evidently, but the titles of the other Library panels (e.g., Genres, Albums, etc.) as well as the entire "Now Playing" panel and Albums list, are too small, and I have not found a way to increase those sizes.  It would be great to be able to make those bigger.

2. Much more involved: it would be fantastic to have a "mini player" mode, which just showed the player controls (and maybe basic song info) - possibly in the system panel, possibly in an always-on-top bar of its own - so that the player could be controlled while using other applications.  Maybe a plugin/theme/skin, maybe just a second default layout?

Otherwise, I really like the app, and use it exclusively now for music playback.  Thanks so much!

----------


## anonbeat

> Is there a user manual or documentation of this app ? 
> I have music files with artist name, album name and song titles in the paths as detected from my CD but guayadeque does not seem to take it over. I cannot imagine that you need to retype them in 'edit labels' or 'edit album songs'.


You can use easytag to get all that info from the path and put it where it should be: in the file tags. Easytag can be a litle hard to understand at first but once you get used to it, makes the job easy.

Thanks for your interest in guayadeque

----------


## anonbeat

> That's  it, thx! 
> 
> I have a few more questions...
> 
> Is it  possible to:
> ... disable *all* sound processing (eq, volume)?
> ... make taskbar icon transparent?
> 
> ... change size of the album art?
> ...


Right now its not possible to do any of your questions. I suggest you to add the ideas you want implemented in the ideatorrent so others can vote it. There is a link in the first post of this thread tot he ideatorrent page.

Afaik the transparent icon problem is an ubuntu bug.

Thanks for your help testing

----------


## anonbeat

> That's strange. While I was preparing some test-files I added a second library-path with these files, updated my library and the tracks didn't come up.
> Afterwards I played them using the "Files" tab where I found them with out a problem. Some time later I noticed that those files were added to my library.
> I updated once again and this time guayadeque found and added all files.
> I don't really know how's anythings related here, but it works once again.


Let me know if you notice any file that should be picked and its not.

Thanks for your help

----------


## anonbeat

> Hi and well done with the project.
> 
> I'd like to add a couple of suggestions and my apologies if I'm covering old ground.
> 
> 1:  I don't think the 'search:' label is necessary and it takes up valuable space.
> 
> 2:  The layout menu options... They force me to give them my full attention to make sure I choose the right one.  I'd like to see a 'layouts' sub-menu with all available layouts listed as options and the 'save', 'save as...' and 'delete' options separated below (or above).
> 
> 3:  I'd like to see the player controls and artwork/info in separate windows.  I'd also like to be able to choose alignment for the artwork.
> ...


I have removed the search labels in svn revision 1156. I will note the rest of suggestions to see if I can add them in the future.

Thanks for your help testing

----------


## anonbeat

> No, the crash is still there, but it happens only if SaveCurrentTrackPos=1, even if there are only 10 songs playing; if the option is zero, guayadeque doesn't crash even if there are 1700+ songs playing.


Can you send me a new backtrace with the latest svn revision?

Thanks for your help

----------


## anonbeat

> I think it probably has been discussed before but it is hard to find things in this long thread...
> 
> Is it possible for Guayadeque to display as a single album more than one folder (or a bunch of tracks dispersed in different folders)?
> 
> If not, is it on the roadmap?
> 
> I think I found a bug as well: The command *Copy to* copies only the music track but leaves behind everything else (booklet, cue, etc)


No. Guayadeque wants the album tracks to be on the same folder. If finds two tracks or more in different folders creates one album for every folder.
This option was decided by design and will not be changed.

Yes, the option copy to is to copy tracks. If you want to copy more than tracks you can use the built in file browser to copy.

Thanks for your help testing

----------


## anonbeat

> Awesome music player - I have tried just about everything available, and Guayadeque has the best set of features, and no performance problems as far as I can tell.  I do have two feature requests:
> 
> 1. I use Guayadeque on my HTPC, which is connected to a 42" TV set to 1920x1080. This means that default type/font sizes in almost every application are too small.  It would be great to be able to change the display font size for the title elements. The main window in the Library tab takes on the system font sizes, evidently, but the titles of the other Library panels (e.g., Genres, Albums, etc.) as well as the entire "Now Playing" panel and Albums list, are too small, and I have not found a way to increase those sizes.  It would be great to be able to make those bigger.
> 
> 2. Much more involved: it would be fantastic to have a "mini player" mode, which just showed the player controls (and maybe basic song info) - possibly in the system panel, possibly in an always-on-top bar of its own - so that the player could be controlled while using other applications.  Maybe a plugin/theme/skin, maybe just a second default layout?
> 
> Otherwise, I really like the app, and use it exclusively now for music playback.  Thanks so much!


1) Guayadeque should use the system font size. If you find a place that its not using it please let me know.

2) You can have that mini mode layout.
see this 

or even this


Thanks for your help testing

----------


## genesys87

> Can you send me a new backtrace with the latest svn revision?
> 
> Thanks for your help


Here it is. I'm using rev 1156.

----------


## ivanovnegro

A question. Who is responsible for the translation into German?
There are some minor errors and some things arent translated yet.

----------


## mc4man

> Afaik the transparent icon problem is an ubuntu bug.


It is and it isn't
To late here to test on lucid, am running maverick atm
Just did a svn build and replaced the  guayadeque_taskbar.h and guayadeque_taskbar.png with the ones from maverick 2.5 source and the taskbar icon is  now fine

Attached below or ck. the source
( more of an issue is that maverick may release with a fairly old version which is a shame (they seem to be inclined to use releases vs. svn updates) and the whole colorspace issue which will arise

Edit: the new icon in the svn is fine so no reason to replace. If the svn build doesn't produce a transparent icon (*it should*), then get a *fresh svn checkout* and replace the guayadeque_taskbar.h file before building

The svs r 1161 produces a trans icon here for me

----------


## anonbeat

> It is and it isn't
> To late here to test on lucid, am running maverick atm
> Just did a svn build and replaced the  guayadeque_taskbar.h and guayadeque_taskbar.png with the ones from maverick 2.5 source and the taskbar icon is  now fine
> 
> Attached below or ck. the source
> ( more of an issue is that maverick may release with a fairly old version which is a shame (they seem to be inclined to use releases vs. svn updates) and the whole colorspace issue which will arise


Thanks for the info. I replaced the icon and now the issue seems far better. I did the same icon but with 24x24 size.

Thanks again for your help testing

----------


## darkmaxa

Interesting...

If run Skype and then Guayadeque, icon isn't transparent:


but if first run Guayadeque, and then Skype, icon is transparent:



Is there any workaround for this (than doesn't include building from source)?

And one more question, is it possible to integrate Guayadeque with indicator applet (like Rhythmbox)?

----------


## anonbeat

> Interesting...
> 
> If run Skype and then Guayadeque, icon isn't transparent:
> 
> 
> but if first run Guayadeque, and then Skype, icon is transparent:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Indicator integration is planned.

----------


## PenguinOfSteel

> Interesting...
> 
> If run Skype and then Guayadeque, icon isn't transparent:
> 
> 
> but if first run Guayadeque, and then Skype, icon is transparent:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For me is still not fixed! The icon still have a background... and nothing changes If I start guayadeque before or after skype!  :Sad:

----------


## anonbeat

> For me is still not fixed! The icon still have a background... and nothing changes If I start guayadeque before or after skype!


Are you using latest svn ?

----------


## PenguinOfSteel

> Are you using latest svn ?


Yes, 1158  :Sad:

----------


## anonbeat

> Yes, 1158


I installed a gnome-panel ppa that was done to fix this issue and I dont see the problem here. This is the ppa

http://ppa.launchpad.net/cyfex/ppa/ubuntu

See this post where it was suggested http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...postcount=3233

----------


## eltama

I've noticed that after playing a song, it's Album Artist is cleared from the library tab. It's not deleted, it just doesn't show there.
It's similar to a bug I reported long ago with the Disk field.

----------


## PenguinOfSteel

> I installed a gnome-panel ppa that was done to fix this issue and I dont see the problem here. This is the ppa
> 
> http://ppa.launchpad.net/cyfex/ppa/ubuntu
> 
> See this post where it was suggested http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...postcount=3233


Unfortunately I couldn't try this!
I seems that I already have a newer version of gnome-panel, provided by ubuntu-update repository, if I try to revert back to that provided by cyfex, the notification area can't be loaded! It returns me an error If I try to add it.

----------


## wishingstar

Ok, i have a bug to report, in the library tab when i try to edit songs, the changes I made are not saved, they don't show up in the library panel, and when i click edit songs again, the changes are gone.

----------


## darkmaxa

> For me is still not fixed! The icon still have a background... and nothing changes If I start Guayadeque before or after skype!


After installing 1158 from SVN icon doesn't look good even if I run Guayadeque before Skype. Now there is vertical white line:


And, yes, there is no Guayadeque icon in "Sounds & Video" menu, so I think it is probably Guayadeque issue.

Edit:
One more thing that happend yesterday. After system crash which is not caused by Guayadeque, but Guayadeque was running & playing music, all my Guayadeque preferences and current layout are lost, everything was as just after fresh install.

----------


## mrfoochie

howdy, been using guayadeque for 6 months now and i love it... just one thing though, how do i remove songs and albums from the library? also how do i return the appearance and locations of everything to default?

----------


## wishingstar

> howdy, been using guayadeque for 6 months now and i love it... just one thing though, how do i remove songs and albums from the library? also how do i return the appearance and locations of everything to default?


You can remove songs and albums from library by removing the folder from the preferences, go to preferences, library, click on the folder you no longer want and then click the "-" sign next to it.

As for default appearance, also in preferences, under general, check the box next to "Load default layout" and restart guayadeque.

Hope this helps  :Smile: 

Edit: After removing folders from the library in preferences, you probably need to run "update library" or "rescan library" so they no longer show up.

----------


## darkmaxa

Layout that best fit for me so far...


And I have few suggestion based on above layout:
- As you can see, I don't need list of songs (in Library tab), so it would be nice if that box could be closable like others (artists, albums, etc). Now is just resized to 0.
- I used to listen whole albums, so Now Playing list contains too much redundant data (same album & artist for every song). It would be nice to implement "album mode" for Now playing list, to looks something like this.
- Library tab is not necessary because is the only one. Hide tab bar if is only one tab visible.
- Add ability to hide rating system for people who don't need it.

----------


## nothingspecial

> 1) 
> 
> 2) You can have that mini mode layout.
> see this 
> 
> or even this
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help testing


Or even this

Screenshot-4.jpg

----------


## mc4man

Had a chance to try a svn build on lucid - as far as the icon, replacing the two files with the one's I posted previously concerning a maverick svn build also resulted in a transparent icon in lucid

edit:

The latest svn 1161, seems fine, no need to do anything




==================================================  ========

Lucid can exhibit off behavior in the panel, particularly in the notification  and indicator applet area's ( white line, wrong or missing icon ect. Removing and then adding the area back usually resolves (till the next time

----------


## darkmaxa

> Had a chance to try a svn build on lucid - as far as the icon, replacing the two files with the one's I posted previously concerning a maverick svn build also resulted in a transparent icon in lucid
> 
> guayadeque_taskbar.h goes in guayadeque/src/images
> guayadeque_taskbar.png goes in guayadeque/src/images/orig
> (obviously prior to building
> 
> ==================================================  ========
> 
> Lucid can exhibit off behavior in the panel, particularly in the notification  and indicator applet area's ( white line, wrong or missing icon ect. Removing and then adding the area back usually resolves (till the next time


I've tried that two times.

- unistall & delete all guayadeque files
- download source, again
- replace that two files
- build & install

Icon is like before, nothing is changed.  :Sad:

----------


## mc4man

> Icon is like before, nothing is changed


issue seems fixed here - tested svn r 1161 on both lucid and maverick - all good

----------


## darkmaxa

Yes completely new svn source, not update.

From Nautilus screen you can see full path to both replaced files (that two files are selected and "Date Modified" is also different).

----------


## markbl

> Unfortunately I couldn't try this!
> I seems that I already have a newer version of gnome-panel, provided by ubuntu-update repository, if I try to revert back to that provided by cyfex, the notification area can't be loaded! It returns me an error If I try to add it.


Yes, ubuntu have released an updated gnome-panel package a few times and each time it overwrites the fix from https://launchpad.net/~cyfex/+archive/ppa. Each time this has happened, I have contacted Konstantinos Natsakis and he has re-compiled his (trivial) ppa patch which then fixes the problem. I sent a message to him yesterday about this latest update so keep that ppa in your sources and when he releases his update your icon will get fixed (refer https://bugs.launchpad.net/banshee/+...5/comments/201).

Of course, I don't understand why ubuntu does not apply this fix? It affects way more apps than just guayadeque.

----------


## VastOne

> Yes, ubuntu have released an updated gnome-panel package a few times and each time it overwrites the fix from https://launchpad.net/~cyfex/+archive/ppa. Each time this has happened, I have contacted Konstantinos Natsakis and he has re-compiled his (trivial) ppa patch which then fixes the problem. I sent a message to him yesterday about this latest update so keep that ppa in your sources and when he releases his update your icon will get fixed (refer https://bugs.launchpad.net/banshee/+...5/comments/201).
> 
> Of course, I don't understand why ubuntu does not apply this fix? It affects way more apps than just guayadeque.


Seems strange that there would need to be a fix Konstantinos every time there is a patch from up stream.  

Have you tried a ppa purge and then re install the current PPA?

I agree 100% the devs working on this need to resolve it permanently

----------


## darkmaxa

> Yes, ubuntu have released an updated gnome-panel package a few times and each time it overwrites the fix from https://launchpad.net/~cyfex/+archive/ppa..


You can, from Synaptic, force certain package. I've installed these three re-compiled packages, but it didn't fix the problem (click), so, I then revert to official packages.




> Of course, I don't understand why ubuntu does not apply this fix? It affects way more apps than just guayadeque


But some apps aren't affected:


Opera, VLC, Skype icnos, for example, always look good.

----------


## VastOne

> You can, from Synaptic, force certain package. I've installed these three re-compiled packages, but it didn't fix the problem (click), so, I then revert to official packages.
> 
> 
> 
> But some apps aren't affected:
> 
> 
> Opera, VLC, Skype icnos, for example, always look good.


Just curious, do you use Emerald Theme Manager?  I have had this same issue for quite sometime and where the cyfex has worled for some, it has never worked for me in Lucid or in Maverick. I can start any other panel app and it resolves the problem.

In Lucid, I can start VLC and it cleans up the G-Que panel app no problem but VLC is not transparent.

In Maverick, I start VLC and both it and G-Que go transparent.

I am going to test this theory by disabling Emerald.

I also tried the method of purging cyfex and resinstalling it but it too had no effect.  

I also now have a G-Que panel icon with a line next to it on the right

----------


## darkmaxa

I'm not using Emerald. My Ubuntu is almost out-of-the-box (just uninstalled UbuntuOne).

----------


## mc4man

edit:
<removed>
of no value anymore - seems all good here

Built r 1161 on both lucid and maverick - both got trans icon

----------


## anonbeat

> I've tried that two times.
> 
> - unistall & delete all guayadeque files
> - download source, again
> - replace that two files
> - build & install
> 
> Icon is like before, nothing is changed.


What is your panel size ? right click over it and then select properties
It should be 24.

----------


## anonbeat

> howdy, been using guayadeque for 6 months now and i love it... just one thing though, how do i remove songs and albums from the library? also how do i return the appearance and locations of everything to default?


Yesterday added two new option to the tracks list box to remove tracks from library or from drive.

You also have in the file browser the options to move, rename, delete, ... directories and files.

Thanks for your help

----------


## PenguinOfSteel

> What is your panel size ? right click over it and then select properties
> It should be 24.


Mine was 28! I changed to 24 and the icon seems to be displayed correctly!
Well... I must say that on my system, the icon outline is "rough", see my screenshoot

----------


## PenguinOfSteel

Hi Anon!
I've just had a problem with the layouts!
I was trying to rearrange the layout, I have my favourite layout saved as "PERFECT".
I rearrange to much and I've tried to revert back to "PERFECT"... no way! I don't know why it reload only the tab that were saved in the layout, it doesn't reload the library tab in the way that I saved it!

----------


## darkmaxa

> What is your panel size ? right click over it and then select properties
> It should be 24.


It's 32, but I'v changed size now to 24 and there is no difference...

----------


## anonbeat

> Hi Anon!
> I've just had a problem with the layouts!
> I was trying to rearrange the layout, I have my favourite layout saved as "PERFECT".
> I rearrange to much and I've tried to revert back to "PERFECT"... no way! I don't know why it reload only the tab that were saved in the layout, it doesn't reload the library tab in the way that I saved it!


The layouts right now only saves the position of the different tabs and the size. Dont saves the content of the tab. The layout of the library tab will be saved from one session to another but not saved when you create a layout.

I will add this in the todo things.

Thanks for your help

----------


## anonbeat

> It's 32, but I'v changed size now to 24 and there is no difference...


For me the svn version without any file change works. I do tests in two machines with ubuntu lucid. One with the gnome-panel hack ppa and the other without it. In the machine with the gnome-panel ppa I can changet he size of the panel and the icons shows fine for every size. In the other I need to have the size to 24 to get it transparent.

But I dont change any file from the svn version.

Hope this helps you.

----------


## PenguinOfSteel

> Mine was 28! I changed to 24 and the icon seems to be displayed correctly!
> Well... I must say that on my system, the icon outline is "rough", see my screenshoot


Don't know why... after a while... the transparency "stop working"... without changing anything... now the icon is no more trasparent again!

----------


## PenguinOfSteel

Hi anon! This is just to say thanks for the taskbar menu extension!!! Love it!!!!

----------


## darkmaxa

> For me the svn version without any file change works. I do tests in two machines with ubuntu lucid. One with the gnome-panel hack ppa and the other without it. In the machine with the gnome-panel ppa I can changet he size of the panel and the icons shows fine for every size. In the other I need to have the size to 24 to get it transparent.
> 
> But I dont change any file from the svn version.
> 
> Hope this helps you.


I've did the fresh svn build (without any file changes), panel size is 24.

Result:


It seems that the behavior of the icon is pretty random.

----------


## mr_hangman

Anon, thank you very much for implementing 'Remove from library' and 'Delete from drive'  :Smile: .

However, these two functions' default buttons are 'Yes' which I think can be easily pressed by mistake, e.g. space bar, enter. 
It would be a good idea to set No or Cancel as default buttons.

Cheers

----------


## anonbeat

> Hi anon! This is just to say thanks for the taskbar menu extension!!! Love it!!!!


Now added rating setting too

Thanks for your help

----------


## anonbeat

> Anon, thank you very much for implementing 'Remove from library' and 'Delete from drive' .
> 
> However, these two functions' default buttons are 'Yes' which I think can be easily pressed by mistake, e.g. space bar, enter. 
> It would be a good idea to set No or Cancel as default buttons.
> 
> Cheers


I have changed this and now NO is the default action.

Thanks for your suggestion

----------


## Pifilatakanemu

> Yesterday added two new option to the tracks list box to remove tracks from library or from drive.



Great news!!

I love to kick bad songs the moment I'm listening them. Every further click would be a waste of time.

----------


## mr_hangman

Guayadeque crashed while I was playing with the new taskbar icon  :Capital Razz: .

It happens once and I can't reproduce it. 
Because I compiled with ./buildd but didn't run with gdb, this is the output in the terminal.



```
*** glibc detected *** guayadeque: corrupted double-linked list: 0x09f846e8 ***
======= Backtrace: =========
/lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6(+0x6b591)[0xf80591]
/lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6(+0x6b9ea)[0xf809ea]
/lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6(+0x6dafd)[0xf82afd]
/lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6(__libc_malloc+0x5c)[0xf84f9c]
/usr/lib/libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0(_ZN12wxStringBase11AllocBufferEj+0x54)[0x279c64]
/usr/lib/libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0(_ZN12wxStringBase16AllocBeforeWriteEj+0x3f)[0x27b06f]
/usr/lib/libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0(_ZN8wxString11GetWriteBufEj+0x29)[0x27b109]
/usr/lib/libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0(_ZN8wxString7PrintfVEPKwPc+0x48)[0x27c418]
/usr/lib/libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0(_ZN8wxString6FormatEPKwz+0x3a)[0x27c5da]
/usr/lib/libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0(_ZN12wxFileConfig11DoWriteLongERK8wxStringl+0x39)[0x23dd49]
guayadeque(_ZN8guConfig8WriteNumERK8wxStringlS2_+0x96)[0x80c86b6]
guayadeque(_ZN12guPrefDialogD0Ev+0xaa)[0x81d3cda]
/usr/lib/libwx_gtk2u_core-2.8.so.0(_ZN9wxAppBase20DeletePendingObjectsEv+0x58)[0x6d7f88]
/usr/lib/libwx_gtk2u_core-2.8.so.0(_ZN9wxAppBase11ProcessIdleEv+0xb4)[0x6d8054]
/usr/lib/libwx_gtk2u_core-2.8.so.0(+0x11d423)[0x62b423]
/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0(+0x3a151)[0xbcb151]
/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0(g_main_context_dispatch+0x1d5)[0xbcd165]
/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0(+0x3ff88)[0xbd0f88]
/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0(g_main_loop_run+0x187)[0xbd14c7]
/usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0(gtk_main+0xb9)[0x88143c9]
/usr/lib/libwx_gtk2u_core-2.8.so.0(_ZN11wxEventLoop3RunEv+0x48)[0x644c78]
/usr/lib/libwx_gtk2u_core-2.8.so.0(_ZN9wxAppBase8MainLoopEv+0x4e)[0x6d7e3e]
/usr/lib/libwx_gtk2u_core-2.8.so.0(_ZN9wxAppBase5OnRunEv+0x21)[0x6d7a31]
/usr/lib/libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0(_Z7wxEntryRiPPw+0x6a)[0x2577aa]
/usr/lib/libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0(_Z7wxEntryRiPPc+0x37)[0x257987]
guayadeque(main+0x1b)[0x817748b]
/lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6(__libc_start_main+0xe6)[0xf2bbd6]
guayadeque[0x80b9e01]
======= Memory map: ========
00110000-0013a000 r-xp 00000000 08:01 431123     /usr/lib/libwx_baseu_net-2.8.so.0.6.0
0013a000-0013b000 r--p 0002a000 08:01 431123     /usr/lib/libwx_baseu_net-2.8.so.0.6.0
0013b000-0013c000 rw-p 0002b000 08:01 431123     /usr/lib/libwx_baseu_net-2.8.so.0.6.0
0013c000-0013f000 r-xp 00000000 08:01 393572     /usr/lib/libgmodule-2.0.so.0.2510.0
0013f000-00140000 r--p 00002000 08:01 393572     /usr/lib/libgmodule-2.0.so.0.2510.0
00140000-00141000 rw-p 00003000 08:01 393572     /usr/lib/libgmodule-2.0.so.0.2510.0
00141000-00145000 r-xp 00000000 08:01 393567     /usr/lib/libgthread-2.0.so.0.2510.0
00145000-00146000 r--p 00003000 08:01 393567     /usr/lib/libgthread-2.0.so.0.2510.0
00146000-00147000 rw-p 00004000 08:01 393567     /usr/lib/libgthread-2.0.so.0.2510.0
00147000-0014e000 r-xp 00000000 08:01 161897     /lib/tls/i686/cmov/librt-2.11.1.so
0014e000-0014f000 r--p 00006000 08:01 161897     /lib/tls/i686/cmov/librt-2.11.1.so
0014f000-00150000 rw-p 00007000 08:01 161897     /lib/tls/i686/cmov/librt-2.11.1.so
00150000-00177000 r-xp 00000000 08:01 406957     /usr/lib/libgstcontroller-0.10.so.0.26.0
00177000-00178000 r--p 00026000 08:01 406957     /usr/lib/libgstcontroller-0.10.so.0.26.0
00178000-00179000 rw-p 00027000 08:01 406957     /usr/lib/libgstcontroller-0.10.so.0.26.0
00179000-0018e000 r-xp 00000000 08:01 161641     /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libpthread-2.11.1.so
0018e000-0018f000 r--p 00014000 08:01 161641     /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libpthread-2.11.1.so
0018f000-00190000 rw-p 00015000 08:01 161641     /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libpthread-2.11.1.so
00190000-00192000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0 
00192000-00194000 r-xp 00000000 08:01 161590     /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libdl-2.11.1.so
00194000-00195000 r--p 00001000 08:01 161590     /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libdl-2.11.1.so
00195000-00196000 rw-p 00002000 08:01 161590     /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libdl-2.11.1.so
00196000-00198000 r-xp 00000000 08:01 393884     /usr/lib/libXinerama.so.1.0.0
00198000-00199000 r--p 00001000 08:01 393884     /usr/lib/libXinerama.so.1.0.0
00199000-0019a000 rw-p 00002000 08:01 393884     /usr/lib/libXinerama.so.1.0.0
0019a000-001a1000 r-xp 00000000 08:01 393855     /usr/lib/libSM.so.6.0.1
001a1000-001a2000 r--p 00006000 08:01 393855     /usr/lib/libSM.so.6.0.1
001a2000-001a3000 rw-p 00007000 08:01 393855     /usr/lib/libSM.so.6.0.1
001a5000-001c0000 r-xp 00000000 08:01 161328     /lib/ld-2.11.1.so
001c0000-001c1000 r--p 0001a000 08:01 161328     /lib/ld-2.11.1.so
001c1000-001c2000 rw-p 0001b000 08:01 161328     /lib/ld-2.11.1.so
001c2000-001d5000 r-xp 00000000 08:01 130508     /lib/libz.so.1.2.3.3
001d5000-001d6000 r--p 00012000 08:01 130508     /lib/libz.so.1.2.3.3
001d6000-001d7000 rw-p 00013000 08:01 130508     /lib/libz.so.1.2.3.3
001d8000-00317000 r-xp 00000000 08:01 431122     /usr/lib/libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0.6.0
00317000-0031b000 r--p 0013f000 08:01 431122     /usr/lib/libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0.6.0
0031b000-0031d000 rw-p 00143000 08:01 431122     /usr/lib/libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0.6.0
0031d000-00325000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0 
00325000-003d7000 r-xp 00000000 08:01 431131     /usr/lib/libwx_gtk2u_adv-2.8.so.0.6.0
003d7000-003d8000 ---p 000b2000 08:01 431131     /usr/lib/libwx_gtk2u_adv-2.8.so.0.6.0
003d8000-003e0000 r--p 000b2000 08:01 431131     /usr/lib/libwx_gtk2u_adv-2.8.so.0.6.0
003e0000-003e1000 rw-p 000ba000 08:01 431131     /usr/lib/libwx_gtk2u_adv-2.8.so.0.6.0
003e1000-003e3000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0 
003e3000-004a3000 r-xp 00000000 08:01 406924     /usr/lib/libgstreamer-0.10.so.0.26.0
004a3000-004a6000 r--p 000bf000 08:01 406924     /usr/lib/libgstreamer-0.10.so.0.26.0
004a6000-004a7000 rw-p 000c2000 08:01 406924     /usr/lib/libgstreamer-0.10.so.0.26.0
004a7000-004a8000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0 
004a8000-004eb000 r-xp 00000000 08:01 394063     /usr/lib/libcurl.so.4.1.1
004eb000-004ec000 r--p 00042000 08:01 394063     /usr/lib/libcurl.so.4.1.1
004ec000-004ed000 rw-p 00043000 08:01 394063     /usr/lib/libcurl.so.4.1.1
004ed000-0050a000 r-xp 00000000 08:01 130393     /lib/libgcc_s.so.1
0050a000-0050b000 r--p 0001c000 08:01 130393     /lib/libgcc_s.so.1
0050b000-0050c000 rw-p 0001d000 08:01 130393     /lib/libgcc_s.so.1
0050e000-0083e000 r-xp 00000000 08:01 431133     /usr/lib/libwx_gtk2u_core-2.8.so.0.6.0
0083e000-00865000 r--p 0032f000 08:01 431133     /usr/lib/libwx_gtk2u_core-2.8.so.0.6.0
00865000-0086a000 rw-p 00356000 08:01 431133     /usr/lib/libwx_gtk2u_core-2.8.so.0.6.0
0086a000-00870000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0 
00870000-008bb000 r-xp 00000000 08:01 393811     /usr/lib/libFLAC.so.8.2.0
008bb000-008bc000 r--p 0004a000 08:01 393811     /usr/lib/libFLAC.so.8.2.0
008bc000-008bd000 rw-p 0004b000 08:01 393811     /usr/lib/libFLAC.so.8.2.0
008bd000-008d5000 r-xp 00000000 08:01 401081     /usr/lib/libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so.0.2000.1
008d5000-008d6000 r--p 00017000 08:01 401081     /usr/lib/libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so.0.2000.1
008d6000-008d7000 rw-p 00018000 08:01 401081     /usr/lib/libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so.0.2000.1Aborted
```

----------


## anonbeat

> Guayadeque crashed while I was playing with the new taskbar icon .
> 
> It happens once and I can't reproduce it. 
> Because I compiled with ./buildd but didn't run with gdb, this is the output in the terminal.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> *** glibc detected *** guayadeque: corrupted double-linked list: 0x09f846e8 ***
> ...


What was you doing? I see this but makes no sense looking at the taskbar menu...


```
2.8.so.0(_ZN12wxFileConfig11DoWriteLongERK8wxStringl+0x39)[0x23dd49]
guayadeque(_ZN8guConfig8WriteNumERK8wxStringlS2_+0x96)[0x80c86b6]
guayadeque(_ZN12guPrefDialogD0Ev+0xaa)[0x81d3cda]
```

Thanks for your help

----------


## mr_hangman

> What was you doing? I see this but makes no sense looking at the taskbar menu...
> 
> 
> ```
> 2.8.so.0(_ZN12wxFileConfig11DoWriteLongERK8wxStringl+0x39)[0x23dd49]
> guayadeque(_ZN8guConfig8WriteNumERK8wxStringlS2_+0x96)[0x80c86b6]
> guayadeque(_ZN12guPrefDialogD0Ev+0xaa)[0x81d3cda]
> ```
> 
> Thanks for your help


I was in the preference window, enabling and disabling the taskbar icon.

----------


## vamsii

This is cool  :Smile: 
I am using it..and will report any bug that may arise ..

----------


## darkmaxa

> Now added rating setting too


Adding new options in taskbar menu is maybe a bad idea. I think it should be simple with only most important options there (play/pause, skip track, skip album, quit). Many new options are distracting (for me). Or at least, customization of the task bar menu is welcome.

----------


## anonbeat

> This is cool 
> I am using it..and will report any bug that may arise ..


Welcome and Thanks

----------


## anonbeat

> Adding new options in taskbar menu is maybe a bad idea. I think it should be simple with only most important options there (play/pause, skip track, skip album, quit). Many new options are distracting (for me). Or at least, customization of the task bar menu is welcome.


Only have been added options that you may want to access for a quick intervention. I only miss the volume control bug using wxWidgets I only can access Left and Right click events and no the center or mouse wheel which will allow to add more functionality.

But as I mentioned I want to add Indicator support more or less as how its explained here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundMenu#Menu%20structure

Thanks for your help

----------


## PenguinOfSteel

Hi to all!
I've had an idea regarding the year panel selector in the library!
I don't use it very much in the way it works now. For me it would be rather more useful if it for example grops by dacade. 60s, 70s, 80s, 90s,.. etc etc

Maybe it would be great to have the option to select how the year panel is organized.

What to you think?

----------


## darkmaxa

> But as I mentioned I want to add Indicator support more or less as how its explained here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundMenu#Menu%20structure


That would be great!  :Smile: 

BTW, I'm trying (the  last two hours) to add some suggestions on ideatorrent, but it seems that sourceforge site doesn't work well today (or maybe I have problem with my net connection...).

----------


## anonbeat

> Hi to all!
> I've had an idea regarding the year panel selector in the library!
> I don't use it very much in the way it works now. For me it would be rather more useful if it for example grops by dacade. 60s, 70s, 80s, 90s,.. etc etc
> 
> Maybe it would be great to have the option to select how the year panel is organized.
> 
> What to you think?


I do this with labels. I have few labels with 60s, 70s, 80s, 90s and let me filter easily by that

----------


## anonbeat

> That would be great! 
> 
> BTW, I'm trying (the  last two hours) to add some suggestions on ideatorrent, but it seems that sourceforge site doesn't work well today (or maybe I have problem with my net connection...).


I can access right now without problems but sometimes that happened for me too.

Thanks for your help

----------


## benjackson

I've just started using guayadeque which I really like, the low resource consumption is ideal for the fanless eco friendly (atom based) machines I use for my day to day computing tasks and the smart playlist feature is way better than all the other playlist generators I've tried. It seemed a little odd for this to be turned on by default, though not a problem for me as i like it.
The features that would most interest me are the same ones that I've been looking for since moving to linux, better library features. I would really like to see a solution to the problem that compilation albums cause with respect to creating lots of artists entries. And i would like to see greater control over library sorting/rendering in general.
For example rather than relying on the correctness of the sort order set in the id3 tag an option to filter (drop from the beginning of the string) words like 'the', 'miss' 'mr' from artist sort order would certainly help me, if i could add my own words to the filter that would be even cooler. 
With respect to compilations my preference would be for the artist column to toggle between "album artist" and "artist" views, i can see some issues with implementing this as it does require a technique for identifying compilations. In my case this is simple as my music library is very organised so all of my compilations are contained within a "various artists" directory. However considering the lack of an accepted standard for identifying this subset of a collection maybe it would be easier to let the user select which directories or id3 tags to use as compilation indicators. 
Another feature request is the inclusion of a file browser view to accompany the library and playlist panels etc. In every media player I try there are occasions when I find that my own sorting of the file system is more usable than the media player columns which are reliant on the tag data.
Hope the feedback is useful, huge thanks for a fantastic contribution to my media playing. 

Ben

----------


## nothingspecial

> Another feature request is the inclusion of a file browser view to accompany the library and playlist panels etc. In every media player I try there are occasions when I find that my own sorting of the file system is more usable than the media player columns which are reliant on the tag data.
> Hope the feedback is useful, huge thanks for a fantastic contribution to my media playing. 
> 
> Ben


In the menu click view > files  :Very Happy:

----------


## anonbeat

> I've just started using guayadeque which I really like, the low resource consumption is ideal for the fanless eco friendly (atom based) machines I use for my day to day computing tasks and the smart playlist feature is way better than all the other playlist generators I've tried. It seemed a little odd for this to be turned on by default, though not a problem for me as i like it.
> The features that would most interest me are the same ones that I've been looking for since moving to linux, better library features. I would really like to see a solution to the problem that compilation albums cause with respect to creating lots of artists entries. And i would like to see greater control over library sorting/rendering in general.
> For example rather than relying on the correctness of the sort order set in the id3 tag an option to filter (drop from the beginning of the string) words like 'the', 'miss' 'mr' from artist sort order would certainly help me, if i could add my own words to the filter that would be even cooler. 
> With respect to compilations my preference would be for the artist column to toggle between "album artist" and "artist" views, i can see some issues with implementing this as it does require a technique for identifying compilations. In my case this is simple as my music library is very organised so all of my compilations are contained within a "various artists" directory. However considering the lack of an accepted standard for identifying this subset of a collection maybe it would be easier to let the user select which directories or id3 tags to use as compilation indicators. 
> Another feature request is the inclusion of a file browser view to accompany the library and playlist panels etc. In every media player I try there are occasions when I find that my own sorting of the file system is more usable than the media player columns which are reliant on the tag data.
> Hope the feedback is useful, huge thanks for a fantastic contribution to my media playing. 
> 
> Ben


I think you are not using the svn version. If you try the svn version you will find the Album Artist list box and the file browser aswell.

Thanks for your help testing

----------


## benjackson

thanks for your really prompt response just searching for svn instructions now

----------


## ivanovnegro

> Hi to all!
> I've had an idea regarding the year panel selector in the library!
> I don't use it very much in the way it works now. For me it would be rather more useful if it for example grops by dacade. 60s, 70s, 80s, 90s,.. etc etc
> 
> Maybe it would be great to have the option to select how the year panel is organized.
> 
> What to you think?


I would use labels too for decades but I dont really listen to music like this way because when I have the decade of the 60s it would contain too much different music styles.

----------


## ivanovnegro

The taskbar extension is really great.  :Razz:

----------


## VastOne

> It's 32, but I'v changed size now to 24 and there is no difference...



Same boat 


Due to the size of my screen and the setup I have, 28 is as low as I can go and nothing I have tried has changed this problem on any platform.

It is not a G-Que problem

----------


## wingnux

Is the PPA offline?

----------


## VastOne

> What is your panel size ? right click over it and then select properties
> It should be 24.


I would appreciate it if the panel Icon can be taken back to the original so that this can be done away with:

----------


## anonbeat

> I would appreciate it if the panel Icon can be taken back to the original so that this can be done away with:


In this issue its mixed a wxWidgets problem and a gnome-panel problem. Im very limited with the wxWidgets functionality to set the icon and the gnome-panel bug dont helps at all.

Im not too worried about this as I plan to move to the indicator applet as its the way it should be in the next release for what I have read. Have you read about the SoundMenu?

Thanks for your help

----------


## anonbeat

> Is the PPA offline?


Im uploading to it right now.

----------


## VastOne

> In this issue its mixed a wxWidgets problem and a gnome-panel problem. Im very limited with the wxWidgets functionality to set the icon and the gnome-panel bug dont helps at all.
> 
> Im not too worried about this as I plan to move to the indicator applet as its the way it should be in the next release for what I have read. Have you read about the SoundMenu?
> 
> Thanks for your help


I am not worried either, as how it looks makes little difference in how it performs.

I am looking forward to sound menu as well, I think within the next 6 months it will be a very easy replacement

Thanks!

----------


## Marctwo

> Im not too worried about this as I plan to move to the indicator applet as its the way it should be in the next release for what I have read. Have you read about the SoundMenu?


Does this mean then that we can say goodbye to the 1-click show/hide and the current menuing system?

----------


## anonbeat

> Does this mean then that we can say goodbye to the 1-click show/hide and the current menuing system?


It will be optional. You can decide to use the current way or the new SoundMenu.

Thanks for your help

----------


## andrewfr

A strange situation has come about. a few days ago I loaded Guayadeque and, after some fiddling with ssh, I got it working. As I was loading my library via Wifi from another computer - about half way through 53,000 or so mp3, the program crashed, taking with it an open Firefox window. Since that time it will not run at all. I have tried completely removing and reinstalling both the original and svn versions. Same problem. The opening screen flashes on for 2-3 seconds then nothing more. It still runs OK on my desktop Server with the mp3 files on the same machine. I have tried rebuilding broken packages, updating and so on. Still won't work. I hope you may have a fix before I am tempted to do a complete new install of Ubuntu.

I am running Ubuntu 10.04 on an Asus EeeBox B206 with 2Gb memory. Using my Samsung flat screen TV as a monitor.

Many thanks for your work. I am sure I will be a fan once this is sorted out!

Best,

Andrew

----------


## anonbeat

> A strange situation has come about. a few days ago I loaded Guayadeque and, after some fiddling with ssh, I got it working. As I was loading my library via Wifi from another computer - about half way through 53,000 or so mp3, the program crashed, taking with it an open Firefox window. Since that time it will not run at all. I have tried completely removing and reinstalling both the original and svn versions. Same problem. The opening screen flashes on for 2-3 seconds then nothing more. It still runs OK on my desktop Server with the mp3 files on the same machine. I have tried rebuilding broken packages, updating and so on. Still won't work. I hope you may have a fix before I am tempted to do a complete new install of Ubuntu.
> 
> I am running Ubuntu 10.04 on an Asus EeeBox B206 with 2Gb memory. Using my Samsung flat screen TV as a monitor.
> 
> Many thanks for your work. I am sure I will be a fan once this is sorted out!
> 
> Best,
> 
> Andrew


Can you post here a backtrace ? you can read about how to do it in the first post of this thread.

Thanks for your help testing

----------


## camaron1

I'm having trouble when trying to save layouts: if I try to have more than one the last one that I save overrides the others, so at the moment I can only have one different layout. I'd not tried to use this feature for a while but before worked fine. I'm using svn 1166

Thanks

----------


## anonbeat

> I'm having trouble when trying to save layouts: if I try to have more than one the last one that I save overrides the others, so at the moment I can only have one different layout. I'd not tried to use this feature for a while but before worked fine. I'm using svn 1166
> 
> Thanks


I cant reproduce the problem here. Are you using the same name ? couse if the name exists the layout is overwrited.
Please post step by step guide to reproduce the problem or do a video as I can check.

Thanks for your help

----------


## VastOne

Anon,

Could you change G-Que to use whatever is the active or default browser for web content?  G-Que always uses Firefox, but I no longer use FF and use Chromium instead.

Thanks

----------


## mr_hangman

> Anon,
> 
> Could you change G-Que to use whatever is the active or default browser for web content?  G-Que always uses Firefox, but I no longer use FF and use Chromium instead.
> 
> Thanks


You can change it in Preferences > Online > Browser command.
I changed it to 'google-chrome --new-tab' without quotes  :Smile: .

----------


## VastOne

> You can change it in Preferences > Online > Browser command.
> I changed it to 'google-chrome --new-tab' without quotes .


Thank Mr H  :Popcorn: 

Been so long since I had been in preferences that I had never seen that.

Side note, why do you choose google chrome over Chromium?

----------


## PenguinOfSteel

Hi Anonbeat!
Could you make guayadeque notify (using ubuntu notification) when the copy to process has finished?

Thanks!!!

----------


## anonbeat

> Anon,
> 
> Could you change G-Que to use whatever is the active or default browser for web content?  G-Que always uses Firefox, but I no longer use FF and use Chromium instead.
> 
> Thanks


Configure the navigator in Preferences -> Online -> Browser Command

Thanks

----------


## anonbeat

> Hi Anonbeat!
> Could you make guayadeque notify (using ubuntu notification) when the copy to process has finished?
> 
> Thanks!!!


Thanks for the suggestion. Will do asap.

----------


## andrewfr

> Can you post here a backtrace ? you can read about how to do it in the first post of this thread.
> 
> Thanks for your help testing


Hope this helps. The Guayadeque screen i now frozen.

(gdb) run
Starting program: /home/andrewfr/guayadeque/guayadeque 
[Thread debugging using libthread_db enabled]
03:46:28 PM: Deleted stale lock file '/home/andrewfr/.guayadeque/.guayadeque-andrewfr'.
03:46:29 PM: Initialized locale ( en_US )
[New Thread 0xb7d19b70 (LWP 2995)]
[Thread 0xb7d19b70 (LWP 2995) exited]
03:46:29 PM: Library Db Version 18
03:46:29 PM: Library Paths: 
03:46:29 PM: /media/musicnet/
03:46:29 PM: 000003FB
03:46:30 PM: Error: guDbLibrary::ExecuteQuery exception 'SELECT song_genreid, song_genre FROM songs GROUP BY song_genreid ORDER BY song_genre'
1: SQLITE_ERROR[1]: no such column: song_genre

Program received signal SIGSEGV, Segmentation fault.
0x00000000 in ?? ()
(gdb) bt
#0  0x00000000 in ?? ()
#1  0x004d1dc8 in wxWindowBase::SendDestroyEvent() ()
   from /usr/lib/libwx_gtk2u_core-2.8.so.0
#2  0x003c7d3a in wxWindow::~wxWindow() ()
   from /usr/lib/libwx_gtk2u_core-2.8.so.0
#3  0x004fe3b8 in wxPanel::~wxPanel() ()
   from /usr/lib/libwx_gtk2u_core-2.8.so.0
#4  0x0815d140 in guLibPanel (this=0x87ca7d0, parent=0x87c4848, 
    NewDb=0x858ba88, NewPlayerPanel=0x8613018)
    at /home/andrewfr/guayadeque/src/LibPanel.cpp:443
#5  0x08186764 in guMainFrame::OnViewLibrary (this=0x859b980, event=...)
    at /home/andrewfr/guayadeque/src/MainFrame.cpp:1630
#6  0x08189e67 in guMainFrame::LoadTabsPerspective (this=0x859b980, layout=...)
    at /home/andrewfr/guayadeque/src/MainFrame.cpp:2977
#7  0x08196431 in guMainFrame (this=0x859b980, parent=0x0, db=0x858ba88, 
    dbcache=0x850b548) at /home/andrewfr/guayadeque/src/MainFrame.cpp:218
#8  0x081792a3 in guMainApp::OnInit (this=0x8493ec0)
    at /home/andrewfr/guayadeque/src/MainApp.cpp:300
#9  0x001ad780 in wxEntry(int&, wchar_t**) ()
   from /usr/lib/libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0
#10 0x001ad987 in wxEntry(int&, char**) () from /usr/lib/libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0
#11 0x0817748b in main (argc=1, argv=0xbffff4e4)
    at /home/andrewfr/guayadeque/src/MainApp.cpp:36
(gdb)

----------


## anonbeat

> Hope this helps. The Guayadeque screen i now frozen.
> 
> (gdb) run
> Starting program: /home/andrewfr/guayadeque/guayadeque 
> [Thread debugging using libthread_db enabled]
> 03:46:28 PM: Deleted stale lock file '/home/andrewfr/.guayadeque/.guayadeque-andrewfr'.
> 03:46:29 PM: Initialized locale ( en_US )
> [New Thread 0xb7d19b70 (LWP 2995)]
> [Thread 0xb7d19b70 (LWP 2995) exited]
> ...


Looks like your database got corrupted. 


```
03:46:30 PM: Error: guDbLibrary::ExecuteQuery exception 'SELECT song_genreid, song_genre FROM songs GROUP BY song_genreid ORDER BY song_genre'
1: SQLITE_ERROR[1]: no such column: song_genre
```

To solve it delete it and let the program to create it again. Delete the file ~/.guayadeque/guayadeque.db

Thanks for your help

----------


## andrewfr

Worked like a charm! Seems easy when you know what you are doing!

Many thanks.

Best regards,

Andrew

----------


## dunji

hello,   it would be nice to have an option to resize the shown cover. i've got a 25" screen and because of the possibility to order the frames in g-deque like i want, it would be very nice to have a bigger album-art in the upper-left-corner.  i know, amarok 1.4.x had this option (or throu a plugin), to resize the cover/artwork showing, on your own.   thx for this awesome player and sorry for my bad english  :Very Happy:    dunji

----------


## anonbeat

> hello,   it would be nice to have an option to resize the shown cover. i've got a 25" screen and because of the possibility to order the frames in g-deque like i want, it would be very nice to have a bigger album-art in the upper-left-corner.  i know, amarok 1.4.x had this option (or throu a plugin), to resize the cover/artwork showing, on your own.   thx for this awesome player and sorry for my bad english    dunji


I have in mind do a album cover window resizable like the vumeters, filters or now playing list.

Thanks for your help

----------


## PenguinOfSteel

Hi to all!
Don't know if someone else has this problem: what about different bands with the same name??? For example I have albums from Incubus (alternative metal) and Incubus (death metal), guayadeque show me obviously only one artist!
Maybe it is possible to foresee a new tag field with an optional description. This description could also be displayed next to the artist name in the artist panel (and in the album artist too), maybe in smaller font or in italic.
What do you think?

----------


## wishingstar

I don't think there's a need for this feature, there aren't many bands with the same name, so it would be impractical to implement such a problematic feature just for a few artists. Why don't you simply use Incubus and Incubus2, or add different labels for them. 

The smart player never gives me this problem (i have both bands, like you) since it plays songs based mostly on genre information.

----------


## PenguinOfSteel

> I don't think there's a need for this feature, there aren't many bands with the same name, so it would be impractical to implement such a problematic feature just for a few artists. Why don't you simply use Incubus and Incubus2, or add different labels for them. 
> 
> The smart player never gives me this problem (i have both bands, like you) since it plays songs based mostly on genre information.


Mh, yes maybe you're right!  :Very Happy:  I'm always too enthusiastic in trying to improve this player  :Very Happy:

----------


## wishingstar

I know, it's such an amazing player already and we're all trying to find ways to improve it! Anonbeat did a wonderful job with this nifty software!  :Smile:

----------


## camaron1

> I cant reproduce the problem here. Are you using the same name ? couse if the name exists the layout is overwrited.
> Please post step by step guide to reproduce the problem or do a video as I can check.
> 
> Thanks for your help


I've been trying to reproduce the issue trying different scenarios but it seems to happen ramdomly (so it seems to me anyway). Here is a link to download an .ogg file to show one example of when it happens (in case is any help) but i tried to record another example and didn't happened. It has since happened randomly.
Regards

----------


## anonbeat

> I've been trying to reproduce the issue trying different scenarios but it seems to happen ramdomly (so it seems to me anyway). Here is a link to download an .ogg file to show one example of when it happens (in case is any help) but i tried to record another example and didn't happened. It has since happened randomly.
> Regards


The problem I see is that the layout into the library tab is not saved. Its a limitation I will fix soon.
PenguinOfSteel already told it in this post and here is my answer

Thanks for your help

----------


## camaron1

> You can change it in Preferences > Online > Browser command.
> I changed it to 'google-chrome --new-tab' without quotes .


It doesn't seem to work for me. I've tried *google chrome* *chromium* and *google chromium*. I also use Chromium and would like to use it as default. Any sugestions?

----------


## anonbeat

> It doesn't seem to work for me. I've tried *google chrome* *chromium* and *google chromium*. I also use Chromium and would like to use it as default. Any sugestions?


For me should be *chromium-browser --new-tab*

Thanks for your help

----------


## camaron1

> The problem I see is that the layout into the library tab is not saved. Its a limitation I will fix soon.
> PenguinOfSteel already told it in this post and here is my answer
> 
> Thanks for your help


I see. I actually thought I had had different layouts saved at the same time some time ago, but thinking back maybe it was just small variations over the same layout. 

Thank you.

----------


## camaron1

> For me should be *chromium-browser --new-tab*
> 
> Thanks for your help


Yes, that works  :Very Happy: . 
Thanks again.

----------


## VastOne

> For me should be *chromium-browser --new-tab*
> 
> Thanks for your help


This is the correct method

----------


## camaron1

Hello Anonbeat,

Should Guayadeque recognize .JPG and .jpeg files? Mine only grab covers with jpg 

Regards

----------


## anonbeat

> Hello Anonbeat,
> 
> Should Guayadeque recognize .JPG and .jpeg files? Mine only grab covers with jpg 
> 
> Regards


Yes should recognize .JPG, .JPEG, .jpeg... the case shouldnt be a problem and the jpg and jpeg extensions are recognized.

Let me know if its not the case for you

Thanks for your help

----------


## camaron1

> Yes should recognize .JPG, .JPEG, .jpeg... the case shouldnt be a problem and the jpg and jpeg extensions are recognized.
> 
> Let me know if its not the case for you
> 
> Thanks for your help


When I click on an album to choose cover location, files with JPG, or jpeg extension are not visible, it seems that only jpg are visible. I will try to reproduce the problem better tonight when I get home.

Thanks

----------


## anonbeat

> Yes should recognize .JPG, .JPEG, .jpeg... the case shouldnt be a problem and the jpg and jpeg extensions are recognized.
> 
> Let me know if its not the case for you
> 
> Thanks for your help


Ahh you mean in the dialog box. Fixed it and will be up in next svn commit.

Thanks
Juan Rios

----------


## PenguinOfSteel

Hi Anon!
Have you changed something in the MPRIS/DBUS recently? In the last days I'm having problems with both panflute and emesene plugin!

----------


## anonbeat

> Hi Anon!
> Have you changed something in the MPRIS/DBUS recently? In the last days I'm having problems with both panflute and emesene plugin!


Nothing that im aware off right now.

----------


## PenguinOfSteel

> Nothing that im aware off right now.


It's strange... sometimes it seems that guayadeque and panflute take a while to "synchronize" this happen just after starting guayadeque, then all seems to adjust.
Regarding emesene... it blocks or slow really down when I enable the guayadeque plugin

----------


## anonbeat

> It's strange... sometimes it seems that guayadeque and panflute take a while to "synchronize" this happen just after starting guayadeque, then all seems to adjust.
> Regarding emesene... it blocks or slow really down when I enable the guayadeque plugin


You can see what is happening using dbus-monitor tool. Grab a log and send it to my email please

Thanks for your help

----------


## PenguinOfSteel

> You can see what is happening using dbus-monitor tool. Grab a log and send it to my email please
> 
> Thanks for your help


Ok! Next time this problem occur I will do this!!! Thanks!!!

----------


## camaron1

Anyone:

Not sure if it was asked before but is it possible to use the *smart mode* with an empty *now playing* list? For exmple, I start Guayadeque, I click *play* and Guayadeque start using the *allow-deny* to auto-generate the playlist.


thanks

----------


## VastOne

> Anyone:
> 
> Not sure if it was asked before but is it possible to use the *smart mode* with an empty *now playing* list? For exmple, I start Guayadeque, I click *play* and Guayadeque start using the *allow-deny* to auto-generate the playlist.
> 
> 
> thanks


Perhaps I am not understanding the Allow-Deny side of this request but wouldn't smart mode need at least one song played to make it's determinations from?

----------


## camaron1

> Perhaps I am not understanding the Allow-Deny side of this request but wouldn't smart mode need at least one song played to make it's determinations from?


The ALLOW filter determines what tracks to choose from and the DENY filter determines what tracks not to choose. This is a very flexible and powerful feature to generate "random" playlist. It would be nice if you could start the process without having to choose any particular track first. I had the feeling that there was something in preference to get this but not sure, I can't see anything.

----------


## anonbeat

> The ALLOW filter determines what tracks to choose from and the DENY filter determines what tracks not to choose. This is a very flexible and powerful feature to generate "random" playlist. It would be nice if you could start the process without having to choose any particular track first. I had the feeling that there was something in preference to get this but not sure, I can't see anything.


The allow and deny filters are used for the smart mode too of course but as VastOne told you need at least one track to find similar tracks or similar artists. So if you left the playlist empty it will add the first tracks randomly if you have that option enabled and from that point add tracks based on this ones.

For that first random tracks you need to have enalbed in Preferences -> Playback -> Add random tracks if empty playlist.

Thanks for your help

----------


## camaron1

> The allow and deny filters are used for the smart mode too of course but as VastOne told you need at least one track to find similar tracks or similar artists. So if you left the playlist empty it will add the first tracks randomly if you have that option enabled and from that point add tracks based on this ones.
> 
> For that first random tracks you need to have enalbed in Preferences -> Playback -> Add random tracks if empty playlist.
> 
> Thanks for your help


Fantastic, I've just tried this and works exactly as I wished. When you click play on and empty playlist it randomly chooses a track from the allow filter.

Thanks very much

----------


## VastOne

> The ALLOW filter determines what tracks to choose from and the DENY filter determines what tracks not to choose. This is a very flexible and powerful feature to generate "random" playlist. It would be nice if you could start the process without having to choose any particular track first. I had the feeling that there was something in preference to get this but not sure, I can't see anything.


I certainly know what the allow and deny filters are for, what I did not know was how you were going to initiate them without a starting point.

Glad that it is all cleared up for you

----------


## theLegend

I don't know if anyone else has had this problem but when playing random albums, after the first one has played through (by first one I mean the first one that has started playing since starting Guayadeque for that session) it loads up the next album and then just goes through each one without playing and removing the song from the playlist and then selecting another random album and doing the same thing again.

I will try and get a log of the output when I've got the time if no-one else hasn't already reported this problem. My problem is that it doesn't do it all the time! 

p.s. Best music player/library/mp3 manager out there by one hundred million miles.

----------


## soravis

Some info about the non-transparent icon issue... On my system (ubuntu lucid, compiz, without any gnome-panel hack), I start guayadeque, and the taskbar icon is transparent. But when I hit play, the icon gets non-transparent.
After a while, it has turned out, that it doesn't matter what I play, with one exception. There's a radio stream (of a local station), when I hit play on that, the taskbar icon stays transparent. The only difference with this radio is that they don't provide id3 tags, so there's no song/artist information. (the stream url is http://neofmstream2.gtk.hu:8080 )
I don'know what's the connection here  :Very Happy: , but it's consistent.
I'm on the newest svn revision, 1166.

----------


## VastOne

> Some info about the non-transparent icon issue... On my system (ubuntu lucid, compiz, without any gnome-panel hack), I start guayadeque, and the taskbar icon is transparent. But when I hit play, the icon gets non-transparent.
> After a while, it has turned out, that it doesn't matter what I play, with one exception. There's a radio stream (of a local station), when I hit play on that, the taskbar icon stays transparent. The only difference with this radio is that they don't provide id3 tags, so there's no song/artist information. (the stream url is http://neofmstream2.gtk.hu:8080 )
> I don'know what's the connection here , but it's consistent.
> I'm on the newest svn revision, 1166.


That is interesting and shows that this is a system wide issue and nothing to do with G-Que.  I have tried all the fixes and patches available and update daily, and have seen many gnome-panel patches come down, but nothing changes on my end.

Mine has always been consistent. I start G-Que and it is not transparent.  I then start another panel app, like VLC and then G-Que is transparent and stays that way.  This is the exact behavior on 5 machines that I have built that are running everything from Hardy to Maverick.

----------


## darkmaxa

> I then start another panel app, like VLC and then G-Que is transparent and stays that way.


That worked for me too till revision 1158.

----------


## VastOne

> That worked for me too till revision 1158.


What happens since 1158?  Is it normal now or no transparency?

----------


## darkmaxa

> What happens since 1158?  Is it normal now or no transparency?


Something between.  :Very Happy: 

  after VLC start ->  

Before 1158, icon transparency had behaved as you described in post #*3922*.

----------


## darkmaxa

Ideatorrent server is always too busy  :Sad: , so I'll write my suggestions here.

 :KDE Star:  Feature request 1: Improve "Allow filter" to allow just "my loved songs" from Last.fm. Guayadeque can update "loved songs" list before every start and then filter library against that list. Last.fm web service allows to get user loved tracks with getLovedTracks.

 :KDE Star:  Feature request 2: "Love song" on Last.fm button. In collaboration with previous request, this can be more powerful and simpler rating system, than current local rating system which rates song from 1 to 5. Also local ratings can be lost due to hard disk failure.

----------


## VastOne

Anon,

After a recent set of updates on Maverick, I started G-Que and it went through a rescan of the library.  

This time it took 20 minutes to scan 18,500 files where it normally only takes abut 90 seconds.

Just an FYI...If you need more info, let me know.

----------


## mr_hangman

> Anon,
> 
> After a recent set of updates on Maverick, I started G-Que and it went through a rescan of the library.  
> 
> This time it took 20 minutes to scan 18,500 files where it normally only takes abut 90 seconds.
> 
> Just an FYI...If you need more info, let me know.


I saw this yesterday too. It looked like guayadeque rescanned the whole library at startup - instead of a normal update. The process took longer than normal and I saw a lot of warnings in the output like Taglib:..., sampling rate,...

I thought that was a routine check and didn't capture the output  :Razz: .

----------


## jsabater

Hi,

I do not know if this topics have already been addressed, so sorry if they are known

 :Sad:  BUG: In the song editor. When Searching for album cover if the "cover editor" does not return any results and OK is pressed, Guayadeque crashes. It is not only related to "google", also happens with amazon, last.fm ...
(using SVN rev 1166)


I also would like to request some new features:
 :KDE Star:  "On-line" Label editor. In The Library, when the "Labels" tab is visible, it would be nice to see which labels are "applicable" for the current selected audio track (maybe underlined or bold). It would also be interesting to have an icon to apply/remove label to the selected track(s).
 :KDE Star:  Album Cover. If an album does not have any cover, it would be nice if Guayadeque simply takes the "embedded id3 cover" of a track belonging to that album. Applies to the Library (Album tab) and the Browser.
 :KDE Star:  Last.fm Artist Radio. It would be nice to listen to last.fm Artist radio in a similar way Rhythmbox does. It helps to discover new artists.


Best Regards and thank you very much for your amazing work!!!

----------


## ivanovnegro

> Something between. 
> 
>   after VLC start ->  
> 
> Before 1158, icon transparency had behaved as you described in post #*3922*.


I have the same issue since 1158 like you in your picture.

----------


## wishingstar

Hi,

I have a simple request, it wouldn't take much to implement, i think, but it would help improve usability:
In the track editor, when editing tags, since the album artist tag was added, if the album is not by various artists, you have to type in artist field, then copy and paste in album artist field. Why not add the option with a button next to them to (sync artist and album artist). When this button is pressed, the contents of the one already filled is copied to the other, or, in case they both have been filled (with one incorrect as sometimes is the case with downloaded tracks) give the user the option of which one to keep.

What do you guys think?

----------


## wishingstar

Another thing i just thought of, maybe add the idea of an "Auto-Labeling" feature, that adds a certain label to tracks fitting a certain filter, for example, auto-label all albums with 5-star rank as "Favorites". Perhaps a good way of implementing this would be an addition to the preferences window, where the user can set up the filters and their corresponding labels.

Also, the movable boxes "Titles" in the library tab take up a lot of space, i for one like to have the track list fill most of the window. so maybe some space can be saved by removing the words "text search" and the bar that holds them, at least whenever the box is on top or bottom and taking the entire width of the window. The word "Search" in the background and the magnifier icon seem to be enough to identify the purpose of the box. In terms of moving the box without the title bar, perhaps the user can grab the magnifier icon itself and drag.

I've had several repeatable crashes in G-que in the latest revision, Every time i search for something, in the library tab at least, and play one of the search results, I would listen to the song and when it is about to end, i would try to do another search (smart mode is on). When i clear the search box G-que gets completely stuck. Even though the smart player has added a lot of tracks after the one i previously started playing, none of them would start after G-que finishes the first song. I would have to reset it from the system monitor. I tried to run a backtrace (as per the first page) but it told me there's nothing when i typed "bt", perhaps an infinite loop of some sorts? It happened EVERY time i tried to repeat the cirumstances.

----------


## mc4man

> I have the same issue since 1158 like you in your picture.


Sorta surprised there is any issue either in lucid or maverick if you a using a 24px panel ( the default and for what Guayadeque is sourced for

If using one larger then the icon will exhibit some of the behaviors as shown, inc. opening vlc and getting the line or lines.
(line or lines should be or add up to # of px's above 24

If you where to open G and vlc with line on right and increase the panel size while they are open another line should appear or the existing one will get bigger.

----------


## Linye

> Hi,
> 
> I have a simple request, it wouldn't take much to implement, i think, but it would help improve usability:
> In the track editor, when editing tags, since the album artist tag was added, if the album is not by various artists, you have to type in artist field, then copy and paste in album artist field. Why not add the option with a button next to them to (sync artist and album artist). When this button is pressed, the contents of the one already filled is copied to the other, or, in case they both have been filled (with one incorrect as sometimes is the case with downloaded tracks) give the user the option of which one to keep.
> 
> What do you guys think?


For me this wouldn't be necessary because if the artist and a.artist is the same I would let the a.artist field blank.






> Another thing i just thought of, maybe add the idea of an "Auto-Labeling" feature, that adds a certain label to tracks fitting a certain filter, for example, auto-label all albums with 5-star rank as "Favorites". Perhaps a good way of implementing this would be an addition to the preferences window, where the user can set up the filters and their corresponding labels.


I think it would be better to make a Dynamic playlist with the name "Favorites", parameters to "Ratings is 5" and use it on the "Allow filter"

----------


## wishingstar

> For me this wouldn't be necessary because if the artist and a.artist is the same I would let the a.artist field blank.


But if you order the library by album artist, it will become a problem since most fields are empty, and if you order by artist, the VA albums will be scattered everywhere according to the individual artist names.






> I think it would be better to make a Dynamic playlist with the name "Favorites", parameters to "Ratings is 5" and use it on the "Allow filter"


I could use a dynamic playlist, that's what i do now, but then the label idea will not be used very much, and when it is used, it is not intelligent (everything has to be set by the user).

----------


## Linye

> But if you order the library by album artist, it will become a problem since most fields are empty, and if you order by artist, the VA albums will be scattered everywhere according to the individual artist names.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could use a dynamic playlist, that's what i do now, but then the label idea will not be used very much, and when it is used, it is not intelligent (everything has to be set by the user).



Well, I looked at my library and notice that I don't use the a.artist field and also tags neither. lol

So for me it works.

----------


## wishingstar

Yeah, i know it works, the current version of the program is amazing, but we're here to try and find ways to make things even better  :Smile:  hence the brainstorming!

Happy listening!

----------


## mr_hangman

Anon, I'm thinking about reorganizing the whole 90GB+ library. My music folder has been such a mess since I was using Windows. I want to categorize them in appropriate folders. 

Then, I realize that if I moved the songs, all the info would be lost as if those songs were newly added to the library, no ratings, no play counts. 

In the past 6 months I have rated thousands of songs with guayadeque. Smart mode + filters from dynamic playlists work like



> the greatest radio station in the world, commercial free...


Re-rate all of them would be a nightmare  :Twisted Evil: .

Right now I can just come up with one solution other than manually editing guayadeque.db. 
In the file tab, allow files to be moved to other folders. After the files are moved, the paths in the DB are changed accordingly. I think this feature has already been implemented in the rename function.

I would really appriciate if move function could be implemented so that I can keep listening to the best radio station ever  :Guitar: .

----------


## VastOne

All of a sudden, with no updates to G-Que as there have been no recent svn updates, at svn 1166, Smart Mode no longer works.  

I updated the system with these updates



```
upgrade chromium-browser-inspector 6.0.475.0~svn20100723r53429-0ubuntu1~ucd1~lucid 6.0.476.0~svn20100724r53564-0ubuntu1~ucd1~lucid
2010-07-24 00:30:00 status half-configured chromium-browser-inspector 6.0.475.0~svn20100723r53429-0ubuntu1~ucd1~lucid
2010-07-24 00:30:00 status unpacked chromium-browser-inspector 6.0.475.0~svn20100723r53429-0ubuntu1~ucd1~lucid
2010-07-24 00:30:00 status half-installed chromium-browser-inspector 6.0.475.0~svn20100723r53429-0ubuntu1~ucd1~lucid
2010-07-24 00:30:01 status half-installed chromium-browser-inspector 6.0.475.0~svn20100723r53429-0ubuntu1~ucd1~lucid
2010-07-24 00:30:01 status unpacked chromium-browser-inspector 6.0.476.0~svn20100724r53564-0ubuntu1~ucd1~lucid
2010-07-24 00:30:01 status unpacked chromium-browser-inspector 6.0.476.0~svn20100724r53564-0ubuntu1~ucd1~lucid
2010-07-24 00:30:01 upgrade chromium-browser 6.0.475.0~svn20100723r53429-0ubuntu1~ucd1~lucid 6.0.476.0~svn20100724r53564-0ubuntu1~ucd1~lucid
2010-07-24 00:30:01 status half-configured chromium-browser 6.0.475.0~svn20100723r53429-0ubuntu1~ucd1~lucid
2010-07-24 00:30:01 status unpacked chromium-browser 6.0.475.0~svn20100723r53429-0ubuntu1~ucd1~lucid
2010-07-24 00:30:01 status half-installed chromium-browser 6.0.475.0~svn20100723r53429-0ubuntu1~ucd1~lucid
2010-07-24 00:30:02 status triggers-pending man-db 2.5.7-2
2010-07-24 00:30:02 status half-installed chromium-browser 6.0.475.0~svn20100723r53429-0ubuntu1~ucd1~lucid
2010-07-24 00:30:02 status triggers-pending desktop-file-utils 0.16-0ubuntu2
2010-07-24 00:30:02 status half-installed chromium-browser 6.0.475.0~svn20100723r53429-0ubuntu1~ucd1~lucid
2010-07-24 00:30:02 status triggers-pending python-gmenu 2.30.0-0ubuntu4
2010-07-24 00:30:03 status half-installed chromium-browser 6.0.475.0~svn20100723r53429-0ubuntu1~ucd1~lucid
2010-07-24 00:30:03 status triggers-pending hicolor-icon-theme 0.11-1
2010-07-24 00:30:03 status half-installed chromium-browser 6.0.475.0~svn20100723r53429-0ubuntu1~ucd1~lucid
2010-07-24 00:30:04 status half-installed chromium-browser 6.0.475.0~svn20100723r53429-0ubuntu1~ucd1~lucid
2010-07-24 00:30:04 status unpacked chromium-browser 6.0.476.0~svn20100724r53564-0ubuntu1~ucd1~lucid
2010-07-24 00:30:05 status unpacked chromium-browser 6.0.476.0~svn20100724r53564-0ubuntu1~ucd1~lucid
2010-07-24 00:30:05 upgrade xulrunner-2.0 2.0~b3~hg20100723r48116+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~lucid 2.0~b3~hg20100724r48157+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~lucid
2010-07-24 00:30:05 status half-configured xulrunner-2.0 2.0~b3~hg20100723r48116+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~lucid
2010-07-24 00:30:05 update-alternatives: run with --remove xulrunner /usr/bin/xulrunner-2.0
2010-07-24 00:30:05 status unpacked xulrunner-2.0 2.0~b3~hg20100723r48116+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~lucid
2010-07-24 00:30:05 status half-installed xulrunner-2.0 2.0~b3~hg20100723r48116+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~lucid
2010-07-24 00:30:06 status half-installed xulrunner-2.0 2.0~b3~hg20100723r48116+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~lucid
2010-07-24 00:30:07 status unpacked xulrunner-2.0 2.0~b3~hg20100724r48157+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~lucid
2010-07-24 00:30:07 status unpacked xulrunner-2.0 2.0~b3~hg20100724r48157+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~lucid
2010-07-24 00:30:07 trigproc man-db 2.5.7-2 2.5.7-2
2010-07-24 00:30:07 status half-configured man-db 2.5.7-2
2010-07-24 00:30:08 status installed man-db 2.5.7-2
2010-07-24 00:30:08 trigproc desktop-file-utils 0.16-0ubuntu2 0.16-0ubuntu2
2010-07-24 00:30:08 status half-configured desktop-file-utils 0.16-0ubuntu2
2010-07-24 00:30:08 status installed desktop-file-utils 0.16-0ubuntu2
2010-07-24 00:30:08 trigproc python-gmenu 2.30.0-0ubuntu4 2.30.0-0ubuntu4
2010-07-24 00:30:08 status half-configured python-gmenu 2.30.0-0ubuntu4
2010-07-24 00:30:09 status installed python-gmenu 2.30.0-0ubuntu4
2010-07-24 00:30:09 status triggers-pending python-support 1.0.4ubuntu1
2010-07-24 00:30:09 trigproc hicolor-icon-theme 0.11-1 0.11-1
2010-07-24 00:30:09 status half-configured hicolor-icon-theme 0.11-1
2010-07-24 00:30:10 status installed hicolor-icon-theme 0.11-1
2010-07-24 00:30:10 trigproc python-support 1.0.4ubuntu1 1.0.4ubuntu1
2010-07-24 00:30:10 status half-configured python-support 1.0.4ubuntu1
2010-07-24 00:30:12 status installed python-support 1.0.4ubuntu1
2010-07-24 00:30:13 startup packages configure
2010-07-24 00:30:13 configure nvidia-173 173.14.22-0ubuntu11 173.14.22-0ubuntu11
2010-07-24 00:30:13 status half-configured nvidia-173 173.14.22-0ubuntu11
2010-07-24 00:30:13 update-alternatives: run with --force --install /etc/ld.so.conf.d/GL.conf gl_conf /usr/lib/nvidia-173/ld.so.conf 9620 --slave /usr/share/man/man1/nvidia-xconfig.1.gz man_nvidiaxconfig.gz /usr/share/man/man1/alt-nvidia-173-xconfig.1.gz --slave /usr/share/applications/ubuntu-nvidia-settings.desktop nvidia_desktop /usr/share/nvidia-173/ubuntu-nvidia-settings.desktop --slave /usr/bin/nvidia-smi nvidia_smi /usr/lib/nvidia-173/bin/nvidia-smi --slave /usr/bin/nvidia-xconfig nvidia_xconfig /usr/lib/nvidia-173/bin/nvidia-xconfig --slave /usr/bin/nvidia-bug-report.sh nvidia_bug_report /usr/lib/nvidia-173/bin/nvidia-bug-report.sh --slave /usr/lib/XvMCConfig xvmcconfig /usr/lib/nvidia-173/XvMCConfig --slave /etc/xdg/autostart/nvidia-autostart.desktop nvidia-autostart.desktop /usr/share/nvidia-173/nvidia-autostart.desktop --slave /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so nvidia_drv /usr/lib/nvidia-173/xorg/nvidia_drv.so --slave /etc/modprobe.d/nvidia-graphics-drivers.conf nvidia_modconf /lib/nvidia-173/modprobe.conf --slave /usr/lib/xorg/extra-modules xorg_extra_modules /usr/lib/nvidia-173/xorg
2010-07-24 00:30:21 status triggers-pending python-gmenu 2.30.0-0ubuntu4
2010-07-24 00:30:21 status half-configured nvidia-173 173.14.22-0ubuntu11
2010-07-24 00:30:22 configure xulrunner-2.0 2.0~b3~hg20100724r48157+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~lucid 2.0~b3~hg20100724r48157+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~lucid
2010-07-24 00:30:22 status unpacked xulrunner-2.0 2.0~b3~hg20100724r48157+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~lucid
2010-07-24 00:30:22 status unpacked xulrunner-2.0 2.0~b3~hg20100724r48157+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~lucid
2010-07-24 00:30:22 status unpacked xulrunner-2.0 2.0~b3~hg20100724r48157+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~lucid
2010-07-24 00:30:22 status half-configured xulrunner-2.0 2.0~b3~hg20100724r48157+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~lucid
2010-07-24 00:30:22 update-alternatives: run with --install /usr/bin/xulrunner xulrunner /usr/bin/xulrunner-2.0 50
2010-07-24 00:30:22 status installed xulrunner-2.0 2.0~b3~hg20100724r48157+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~lucid
2010-07-24 00:30:22 status triggers-pending libc-bin 2.11.1-0ubuntu7.2
2010-07-24 00:30:22 configure chromium-browser-inspector 6.0.476.0~svn20100724r53564-0ubuntu1~ucd1~lucid 6.0.476.0~svn20100724r53564-0ubuntu1~ucd1~lucid
2010-07-24 00:30:22 status unpacked chromium-browser-inspector 6.0.476.0~svn20100724r53564-0ubuntu1~ucd1~lucid
2010-07-24 00:30:22 status half-configured chromium-browser-inspector 6.0.476.0~svn20100724r53564-0ubuntu1~ucd1~lucid
2010-07-24 00:30:22 status installed chromium-browser-inspector 6.0.476.0~svn20100724r53564-0ubuntu1~ucd1~lucid
2010-07-24 00:30:22 configure chromium-browser 6.0.476.0~svn20100724r53564-0ubuntu1~ucd1~lucid 6.0.476.0~svn20100724r53564-0ubuntu1~ucd1~lucid
2010-07-24 00:30:22 status unpacked chromium-browser 6.0.476.0~svn20100724r53564-0ubuntu1~ucd1~lucid
2010-07-24 00:30:22 status unpacked chromium-browser 6.0.476.0~svn20100724r53564-0ubuntu1~ucd1~lucid
2010-07-24 00:30:22 status half-configured chromium-browser 6.0.476.0~svn20100724r53564-0ubuntu1~ucd1~lucid
2010-07-24 00:30:22 update-alternatives: run with --install /usr/bin/x-www-browser x-www-browser /usr/bin/chromium-browser 40
2010-07-24 00:30:22 update-alternatives: run with --install /usr/bin/gnome-www-browser gnome-www-browser /usr/bin/chromium-browser 40
2010-07-24 00:30:22 status installed chromium-browser 6.0.476.0~svn20100724r53564-0ubuntu1~ucd1~lucid
2010-07-24 00:30:22 trigproc python-gmenu 2.30.0-0ubuntu4 2.30.0-0ubuntu4
2010-07-24 00:30:22 status half-configured python-gmenu 2.30.0-0ubuntu4
2010-07-24 00:30:22 status installed python-gmenu 2.30.0-0ubuntu4
2010-07-24 00:30:22 status triggers-pending python-support 1.0.4ubuntu1
2010-07-24 00:30:22 trigproc libc-bin 2.11.1-0ubuntu7.2 2.11.1-0ubuntu7.2
2010-07-24 00:30:22 status half-configured libc-bin 2.11.1-0ubuntu7.2
2010-07-24 00:30:23 status installed libc-bin 2.11.1-0ubuntu7.2
2010-07-24 00:30:23 trigproc python-support 1.0.4ubuntu1 1.0.4ubuntu1
2010-07-24 00:30:23 status half-configured python-support 1.0.4ubuntu1
2010-07-24 00:30:23 status installed python-support 1.0.4ubuntu1
2010-07-24 15:30:10 startup archives unpack
2010-07-24 15:30:13 upgrade firefox-gnome-support 3.6.9~hg20100722r34448+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~lucid 3.6.9~hg20100723r34459+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~lucid
2010-07-24 15:30:13 status half-configured firefox-gnome-support 3.6.9~hg20100722r34448+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~lucid
2010-07-24 15:30:13 status unpacked firefox-gnome-support 3.6.9~hg20100722r34448+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~lucid
2010-07-24 15:30:13 status half-installed firefox-gnome-support 3.6.9~hg20100722r34448+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~lucid
2010-07-24 15:30:13 status half-installed firefox-gnome-support 3.6.9~hg20100722r34448+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~lucid
2010-07-24 15:30:13 status unpacked firefox-gnome-support 3.6.9~hg20100723r34459+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~lucid
2010-07-24 15:30:13 status unpacked firefox-gnome-support 3.6.9~hg20100723r34459+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~lucid
2010-07-24 15:30:13 upgrade firefox-branding 3.6.9~hg20100722r34448+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~lucid 3.6.9~hg20100723r34459+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~lucid
2010-07-24 15:30:13 status half-configured firefox-branding 3.6.9~hg20100722r34448+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~lucid
2010-07-24 15:30:13 status unpacked firefox-branding 3.6.9~hg20100722r34448+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~lucid
2010-07-24 15:30:13 status half-installed firefox-branding 3.6.9~hg20100722r34448+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~lucid
2010-07-24 15:30:13 status triggers-pending desktop-file-utils 0.16-0ubuntu2
2010-07-24 15:30:13 status half-installed firefox-branding 3.6.9~hg20100722r34448+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~lucid
2010-07-24 15:30:13 status triggers-pending python-gmenu 2.30.0-0ubuntu4
2010-07-24 15:30:13 status half-installed firefox-branding 3.6.9~hg20100722r34448+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~lucid
2010-07-24 15:30:14 status half-installed firefox-branding 3.6.9~hg20100722r34448+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~lucid
2010-07-24 15:30:14 status unpacked firefox-branding 3.6.9~hg20100723r34459+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~lucid
2010-07-24 15:30:14 status unpacked firefox-branding 3.6.9~hg20100723r34459+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~lucid
2010-07-24 15:30:14 upgrade firefox 3.6.9~hg20100722r34448+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~lucid 3.6.9~hg20100723r34459+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~lucid
2010-07-24 15:30:14 status half-configured firefox 3.6.9~hg20100722r34448+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~lucid
2010-07-24 15:30:14 status unpacked firefox 3.6.9~hg20100722r34448+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~lucid
2010-07-24 15:30:14 status half-installed firefox 3.6.9~hg20100722r34448+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~lucid
2010-07-24 15:30:15 status triggers-pending menu 2.1.43ubuntu1
2010-07-24 15:30:15 status half-installed firefox 3.6.9~hg20100722r34448+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~lucid
2010-07-24 15:30:16 status half-installed firefox 3.6.9~hg20100722r34448+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~lucid
2010-07-24 15:30:16 status unpacked firefox 3.6.9~hg20100723r34459+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~lucid
2010-07-24 15:30:16 status unpacked firefox 3.6.9~hg20100723r34459+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~lucid
2010-07-24 15:30:16 upgrade firefox-4.0-branding 4.0~b3~hg20100723r48116+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~lucid 4.0~b3~hg20100724r48157+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~lucid
2010-07-24 15:30:16 status half-configured firefox-4.0-branding 4.0~b3~hg20100723r48116+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~lucid
2010-07-24 15:30:16 status unpacked firefox-4.0-branding 4.0~b3~hg20100723r48116+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~lucid
2010-07-24 15:30:16 status half-installed firefox-4.0-branding 4.0~b3~hg20100723r48116+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~lucid
2010-07-24 15:30:16 status half-installed firefox-4.0-branding 4.0~b3~hg20100723r48116+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~lucid
2010-07-24 15:30:16 status half-installed firefox-4.0-branding 4.0~b3~hg20100723r48116+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~lucid
2010-07-24 15:30:17 status half-installed firefox-4.0-branding 4.0~b3~hg20100723r48116+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~lucid
2010-07-24 15:30:17 status unpacked firefox-4.0-branding 4.0~b3~hg20100724r48157+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~lucid
2010-07-24 15:30:17 status unpacked firefox-4.0-branding 4.0~b3~hg20100724r48157+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~lucid
2010-07-24 15:30:17 upgrade firefox-4.0 4.0~b3~hg20100723r48116+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~lucid 4.0~b3~hg20100724r48157+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~lucid
2010-07-24 15:30:17 status half-configured firefox-4.0 4.0~b3~hg20100723r48116+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~lucid
2010-07-24 15:30:17 status unpacked firefox-4.0 4.0~b3~hg20100723r48116+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~lucid
2010-07-24 15:30:17 status half-installed firefox-4.0 4.0~b3~hg20100723r48116+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~lucid
2010-07-24 15:30:17 status half-installed firefox-4.0 4.0~b3~hg20100723r48116+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~lucid
2010-07-24 15:30:18 status half-installed firefox-4.0 4.0~b3~hg20100723r48116+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~lucid
2010-07-24 15:30:18 status unpacked firefox-4.0 4.0~b3~hg20100724r48157+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~lucid
2010-07-24 15:30:18 status unpacked firefox-4.0 4.0~b3~hg20100724r48157+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~lucid
2010-07-24 15:30:18 upgrade libgl1-mesa-dri 7.9.0+git20100723.2299ff4c-0ubuntu0sarvatt~lucid 7.9.0+git20100724.af6a2aed-0ubuntu0sarvatt~lucid
2010-07-24 15:30:18 status half-configured libgl1-mesa-dri 7.9.0+git20100723.2299ff4c-0ubuntu0sarvatt~lucid
2010-07-24 15:30:18 status unpacked libgl1-mesa-dri 7.9.0+git20100723.2299ff4c-0ubuntu0sarvatt~lucid
2010-07-24 15:30:18 status half-installed libgl1-mesa-dri 7.9.0+git20100723.2299ff4c-0ubuntu0sarvatt~lucid
2010-07-24 15:30:20 status half-installed libgl1-mesa-dri 7.9.0+git20100723.2299ff4c-0ubuntu0sarvatt~lucid
2010-07-24 15:30:20 status unpacked libgl1-mesa-dri 7.9.0+git20100724.af6a2aed-0ubuntu0sarvatt~lucid
2010-07-24 15:30:20 status unpacked libgl1-mesa-dri 7.9.0+git20100724.af6a2aed-0ubuntu0sarvatt~lucid
2010-07-24 15:30:20 upgrade libgl1-mesa-glx 7.9.0+git20100723.2299ff4c-0ubuntu0sarvatt~lucid 7.9.0+git20100724.af6a2aed-0ubuntu0sarvatt~lucid
2010-07-24 15:30:20 status half-configured libgl1-mesa-glx 7.9.0+git20100723.2299ff4c-0ubuntu0sarvatt~lucid
2010-07-24 15:30:20 status unpacked libgl1-mesa-glx 7.9.0+git20100723.2299ff4c-0ubuntu0sarvatt~lucid
2010-07-24 15:30:20 status half-installed libgl1-mesa-glx 7.9.0+git20100723.2299ff4c-0ubuntu0sarvatt~lucid
2010-07-24 15:30:20 status half-installed libgl1-mesa-glx 7.9.0+git20100723.2299ff4c-0ubuntu0sarvatt~lucid
2010-07-24 15:30:21 status unpacked libgl1-mesa-glx 7.9.0+git20100724.af6a2aed-0ubuntu0sarvatt~lucid
2010-07-24 15:30:21 status unpacked libgl1-mesa-glx 7.9.0+git20100724.af6a2aed-0ubuntu0sarvatt~lucid
2010-07-24 15:30:21 upgrade libglu1-mesa 7.9.0+git20100723.2299ff4c-0ubuntu0sarvatt~lucid 7.9.0+git20100724.af6a2aed-0ubuntu0sarvatt~lucid
2010-07-24 15:30:21 status half-configured libglu1-mesa 7.9.0+git20100723.2299ff4c-0ubuntu0sarvatt~lucid
2010-07-24 15:30:21 status unpacked libglu1-mesa 7.9.0+git20100723.2299ff4c-0ubuntu0sarvatt~lucid
2010-07-24 15:30:21 status half-installed libglu1-mesa 7.9.0+git20100723.2299ff4c-0ubuntu0sarvatt~lucid
2010-07-24 15:30:21 status half-installed libglu1-mesa 7.9.0+git20100723.2299ff4c-0ubuntu0sarvatt~lucid
2010-07-24 15:30:21 status unpacked libglu1-mesa 7.9.0+git20100724.af6a2aed-0ubuntu0sarvatt~lucid
2010-07-24 15:30:22 status unpacked libglu1-mesa 7.9.0+git20100724.af6a2aed-0ubuntu0sarvatt~lucid
2010-07-24 15:30:22 upgrade xulrunner-1.9.2 1.9.2.9~hg20100722r34448+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~lucid 1.9.2.9~hg20100723r34459+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~lucid
2010-07-24 15:30:22 status half-configured xulrunner-1.9.2 1.9.2.9~hg20100722r34448+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~lucid
2010-07-24 15:30:22 update-alternatives: run with --remove xulrunner /usr/bin/xulrunner-1.9.2
2010-07-24 15:30:22 update-alternatives: link group xulrunner updated to point to /usr/bin/xulrunner-2.0
2010-07-24 15:30:22 status unpacked xulrunner-1.9.2 1.9.2.9~hg20100722r34448+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~lucid
2010-07-24 15:30:22 status half-installed xulrunner-1.9.2 1.9.2.9~hg20100722r34448+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~lucid
2010-07-24 15:30:23 status half-installed xulrunner-1.9.2 1.9.2.9~hg20100722r34448+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~lucid
2010-07-24 15:30:23 status unpacked xulrunner-1.9.2 1.9.2.9~hg20100723r34459+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~lucid
2010-07-24 15:30:23 status unpacked xulrunner-1.9.2 1.9.2.9~hg20100723r34459+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~lucid
2010-07-24 15:30:23 trigproc desktop-file-utils 0.16-0ubuntu2 0.16-0ubuntu2
2010-07-24 15:30:23 status half-configured desktop-file-utils 0.16-0ubuntu2
2010-07-24 15:30:24 status installed desktop-file-utils 0.16-0ubuntu2
2010-07-24 15:30:24 trigproc python-gmenu 2.30.0-0ubuntu4 2.30.0-0ubuntu4
2010-07-24 15:30:24 status half-configured python-gmenu 2.30.0-0ubuntu4
2010-07-24 15:30:24 status installed python-gmenu 2.30.0-0ubuntu4
2010-07-24 15:30:24 status triggers-pending python-support 1.0.4ubuntu1
2010-07-24 15:30:24 trigproc menu 2.1.43ubuntu1 2.1.43ubuntu1
2010-07-24 15:30:24 status half-configured menu 2.1.43ubuntu1
2010-07-24 15:30:25 status installed menu 2.1.43ubuntu1
2010-07-24 15:30:25 trigproc python-support 1.0.4ubuntu1 1.0.4ubuntu1
2010-07-24 15:30:25 status half-configured python-support 1.0.4ubuntu1
2010-07-24 15:30:26 status installed python-support 1.0.4ubuntu1
2010-07-24 15:30:26 startup packages configure
2010-07-24 15:30:26 configure nvidia-173 173.14.22-0ubuntu11 173.14.22-0ubuntu11
2010-07-24 15:30:26 status half-configured nvidia-173 173.14.22-0ubuntu11
2010-07-24 15:30:27 update-alternatives: run with --force --install /etc/ld.so.conf.d/GL.conf gl_conf /usr/lib/nvidia-173/ld.so.conf 9620 --slave /usr/share/man/man1/nvidia-xconfig.1.gz man_nvidiaxconfig.gz /usr/share/man/man1/alt-nvidia-173-xconfig.1.gz --slave /usr/share/applications/ubuntu-nvidia-settings.desktop nvidia_desktop /usr/share/nvidia-173/ubuntu-nvidia-settings.desktop --slave /usr/bin/nvidia-smi nvidia_smi /usr/lib/nvidia-173/bin/nvidia-smi --slave /usr/bin/nvidia-xconfig nvidia_xconfig /usr/lib/nvidia-173/bin/nvidia-xconfig --slave /usr/bin/nvidia-bug-report.sh nvidia_bug_report /usr/lib/nvidia-173/bin/nvidia-bug-report.sh --slave /usr/lib/XvMCConfig xvmcconfig /usr/lib/nvidia-173/XvMCConfig --slave /etc/xdg/autostart/nvidia-autostart.desktop nvidia-autostart.desktop /usr/share/nvidia-173/nvidia-autostart.desktop --slave /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so nvidia_drv /usr/lib/nvidia-173/xorg/nvidia_drv.so --slave /etc/modprobe.d/nvidia-graphics-drivers.conf nvidia_modconf /lib/nvidia-173/modprobe.conf --slave /usr/lib/xorg/extra-modules xorg_extra_modules /usr/lib/nvidia-173/xorg
2010-07-24 15:30:34 status triggers-pending python-gmenu 2.30.0-0ubuntu4
2010-07-24 15:30:34 status half-configured nvidia-173 173.14.22-0ubuntu11
2010-07-24 15:30:34 configure libgl1-mesa-dri 7.9.0+git20100724.af6a2aed-0ubuntu0sarvatt~lucid 7.9.0+git20100724.af6a2aed-0ubuntu0sarvatt~lucid
2010-07-24 15:30:34 status unpacked libgl1-mesa-dri 7.9.0+git20100724.af6a2aed-0ubuntu0sarvatt~lucid
2010-07-24 15:30:34 status half-configured libgl1-mesa-dri 7.9.0+git20100724.af6a2aed-0ubuntu0sarvatt~lucid
2010-07-24 15:30:34 status installed libgl1-mesa-dri 7.9.0+git20100724.af6a2aed-0ubuntu0sarvatt~lucid
2010-07-24 15:30:34 configure libgl1-mesa-glx 7.9.0+git20100724.af6a2aed-0ubuntu0sarvatt~lucid 7.9.0+git20100724.af6a2aed-0ubuntu0sarvatt~lucid
2010-07-24 15:30:34 status unpacked libgl1-mesa-glx 7.9.0+git20100724.af6a2aed-0ubuntu0sarvatt~lucid
2010-07-24 15:30:35 status half-configured libgl1-mesa-glx 7.9.0+git20100724.af6a2aed-0ubuntu0sarvatt~lucid
2010-07-24 15:30:35 update-alternatives: run with --force --install /etc/ld.so.conf.d/GL.conf gl_conf /usr/lib/mesa/ld.so.conf 500 --slave /usr/lib/xorg/extra-modules xorg_extra_modules /usr/lib/xorg/x11-extra-modules
2010-07-24 15:30:35 status installed libgl1-mesa-glx 7.9.0+git20100724.af6a2aed-0ubuntu0sarvatt~lucid
2010-07-24 15:30:35 status triggers-pending libc-bin 2.11.1-0ubuntu7.2
2010-07-24 15:30:35 configure libglu1-mesa 7.9.0+git20100724.af6a2aed-0ubuntu0sarvatt~lucid 7.9.0+git20100724.af6a2aed-0ubuntu0sarvatt~lucid
2010-07-24 15:30:35 status unpacked libglu1-mesa 7.9.0+git20100724.af6a2aed-0ubuntu0sarvatt~lucid
2010-07-24 15:30:35 status half-configured libglu1-mesa 7.9.0+git20100724.af6a2aed-0ubuntu0sarvatt~lucid
2010-07-24 15:30:35 status installed libglu1-mesa 7.9.0+git20100724.af6a2aed-0ubuntu0sarvatt~lucid
2010-07-24 15:30:35 configure xulrunner-1.9.2 1.9.2.9~hg20100723r34459+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~lucid 1.9.2.9~hg20100723r34459+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~lucid
2010-07-24 15:30:35 status unpacked xulrunner-1.9.2 1.9.2.9~hg20100723r34459+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~lucid
2010-07-24 15:30:35 status unpacked xulrunner-1.9.2 1.9.2.9~hg20100723r34459+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~lucid
2010-07-24 15:30:35 status unpacked xulrunner-1.9.2 1.9.2.9~hg20100723r34459+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~lucid
2010-07-24 15:30:35 status half-configured xulrunner-1.9.2 1.9.2.9~hg20100723r34459+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~lucid
2010-07-24 15:30:35 update-alternatives: run with --install /usr/bin/xulrunner xulrunner /usr/bin/xulrunner-1.9.2 50
2010-07-24 15:30:35 update-alternatives: link group xulrunner updated to point to /usr/bin/xulrunner-1.9.2
2010-07-24 15:30:35 status installed xulrunner-1.9.2 1.9.2.9~hg20100723r34459+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~lucid
2010-07-24 15:30:35 configure firefox-4.0-branding 4.0~b3~hg20100724r48157+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~lucid 4.0~b3~hg20100724r48157+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~lucid
2010-07-24 15:30:35 status unpacked firefox-4.0-branding 4.0~b3~hg20100724r48157+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~lucid
2010-07-24 15:30:35 status half-configured firefox-4.0-branding 4.0~b3~hg20100724r48157+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~lucid
2010-07-24 15:30:35 status installed firefox-4.0-branding 4.0~b3~hg20100724r48157+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~lucid
2010-07-24 15:30:35 configure firefox-branding 3.6.9~hg20100723r34459+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~lucid 3.6.9~hg20100723r34459+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~lucid
2010-07-24 15:30:35 status unpacked firefox-branding 3.6.9~hg20100723r34459+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~lucid
2010-07-24 15:30:35 status half-configured firefox-branding 3.6.9~hg20100723r34459+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~lucid
2010-07-24 15:30:35 status installed firefox-branding 3.6.9~hg20100723r34459+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~lucid
2010-07-24 15:30:36 configure firefox 3.6.9~hg20100723r34459+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~lucid 3.6.9~hg20100723r34459+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~lucid
2010-07-24 15:30:36 status unpacked firefox 3.6.9~hg20100723r34459+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~lucid
2010-07-24 15:30:36 status unpacked firefox 3.6.9~hg20100723r34459+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~lucid
2010-07-24 15:30:36 status unpacked firefox 3.6.9~hg20100723r34459+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~lucid
2010-07-24 15:30:36 status unpacked firefox 3.6.9~hg20100723r34459+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~lucid
2010-07-24 15:30:36 status unpacked firefox 3.6.9~hg20100723r34459+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~lucid
2010-07-24 15:30:36 status unpacked firefox 3.6.9~hg20100723r34459+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~lucid
2010-07-24 15:30:36 status unpacked firefox 3.6.9~hg20100723r34459+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~lucid
2010-07-24 15:30:36 status unpacked firefox 3.6.9~hg20100723r34459+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~lucid
2010-07-24 15:30:36 status unpacked firefox 3.6.9~hg20100723r34459+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~lucid
2010-07-24 15:30:36 status half-configured firefox 3.6.9~hg20100723r34459+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~lucid
2010-07-24 15:30:36 update-alternatives: run with --install /usr/bin/x-www-browser x-www-browser /usr/bin/firefox 40
2010-07-24 15:30:36 status installed firefox 3.6.9~hg20100723r34459+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~lucid
2010-07-24 15:30:36 status triggers-pending menu 2.1.43ubuntu1
2010-07-24 15:30:36 status triggers-awaited menu 2.1.43ubuntu1
2010-07-24 15:30:36 configure firefox-gnome-support 3.6.9~hg20100723r34459+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~lucid 3.6.9~hg20100723r34459+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~lucid
2010-07-24 15:30:36 status unpacked firefox-gnome-support 3.6.9~hg20100723r34459+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~lucid
2010-07-24 15:30:36 status half-configured firefox-gnome-support 3.6.9~hg20100723r34459+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~lucid
2010-07-24 15:30:36 update-alternatives: run with --install /usr/bin/gnome-www-browser gnome-www-browser /usr/bin/firefox 40
2010-07-24 15:30:36 status installed firefox-gnome-support 3.6.9~hg20100723r34459+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~lucid
2010-07-24 15:30:36 configure firefox-4.0 4.0~b3~hg20100724r48157+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~lucid 4.0~b3~hg20100724r48157+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~lucid
2010-07-24 15:30:36 status unpacked firefox-4.0 4.0~b3~hg20100724r48157+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~lucid
2010-07-24 15:30:36 status unpacked firefox-4.0 4.0~b3~hg20100724r48157+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~lucid
2010-07-24 15:30:36 status unpacked firefox-4.0 4.0~b3~hg20100724r48157+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~lucid
2010-07-24 15:30:36 status unpacked firefox-4.0 4.0~b3~hg20100724r48157+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~lucid
2010-07-24 15:30:36 status unpacked firefox-4.0 4.0~b3~hg20100724r48157+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~lucid
2010-07-24 15:30:36 status unpacked firefox-4.0 4.0~b3~hg20100724r48157+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~lucid
2010-07-24 15:30:36 status unpacked firefox-4.0 4.0~b3~hg20100724r48157+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~lucid
2010-07-24 15:30:37 status unpacked firefox-4.0 4.0~b3~hg20100724r48157+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~lucid
2010-07-24 15:30:37 status unpacked firefox-4.0 4.0~b3~hg20100724r48157+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~lucid
2010-07-24 15:30:37 status half-configured firefox-4.0 4.0~b3~hg20100724r48157+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~lucid
2010-07-24 15:30:37 update-alternatives: run with --install /usr/bin/x-www-browser x-www-browser /usr/bin/firefox-4.0 40
2010-07-24 15:30:37 status installed firefox-4.0 4.0~b3~hg20100724r48157+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~lucid
2010-07-24 15:30:37 trigproc python-gmenu 2.30.0-0ubuntu4 2.30.0-0ubuntu4
2010-07-24 15:30:37 status half-configured python-gmenu 2.30.0-0ubuntu4
2010-07-24 15:30:37 status installed python-gmenu 2.30.0-0ubuntu4
2010-07-24 15:30:37 status triggers-pending python-support 1.0.4ubuntu1
2010-07-24 15:30:37 trigproc libc-bin 2.11.1-0ubuntu7.2 2.11.1-0ubuntu7.2
2010-07-24 15:30:37 status half-configured libc-bin 2.11.1-0ubuntu7.2
2010-07-24 15:30:37 status installed libc-bin 2.11.1-0ubuntu7.2
2010-07-24 15:30:37 trigproc menu 2.1.43ubuntu1 2.1.43ubuntu1
2010-07-24 15:30:37 status half-configured menu 2.1.43ubuntu1
2010-07-24 15:30:37 status installed menu 2.1.43ubuntu1
2010-07-24 15:30:37 trigproc python-support 1.0.4ubuntu1 1.0.4ubuntu1
2010-07-24 15:30:37 status half-configured python-support 1.0.4ubuntu1
2010-07-24 15:30:37 status installed python-support 1.0.4ubuntu1
```

And it appears something within these updates has stopped Smart Mode from working.  Very strange...

The following is a term log of G-Que playing a file



```
07:14:41 PM: 0) guayadeque

07:14:41 PM: Error: Another program instance is already running, aborting.
vastone@vastone-960phenom:~$ guayadeque
07:14:53 PM: Initialized locale ( en_US )
07:14:53 PM: Library Db Version 18
07:14:53 PM: Library Paths: 
07:14:53 PM: /storage/Music/mp3new/
07:14:53 PM: 000004F9
07:14:53 PM: OnMediaState: 2 0 0
07:14:53 PM: Tree Flag 00000002
07:14:53 PM: SetPath: /storage/Music/mp3new/Absolute Classic Rock
07:14:54 PM: Updating the podcasts...
07:15:05 PM: OnNextTrackButtonClick Cur: -1    0
07:15:05 PM: SetNextTrack: 0
07:15:05 PM: Next Track when not playing..
07:15:05 PM: OnPlayButtonClick Cur: 0
07:15:05 PM: Going to load the track...
07:15:05 PM: SetNextTrack: 0
07:15:05 PM: LoadMedia Cur: 0  0
07:15:05 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * current stream list * * * * * * * * * *
07:15:05 PM: [waiting] '2002 - Deep Still Blue.mp3'
07:15:05 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
07:15:05 PM: OnMediaState: 2 0 1279995305
07:15:05 PM: OnMediaTags...
07:15:05 PM: OnMediaBitrate...320000
07:15:05 PM: OnMediaLoaded Cur: 0 1   1279995305
07:15:05 PM: ********************************************************************* MediaCtrl::Play
07:15:05 PM: playing stream file:///storage/Music/mp3new/NewAge/AOL Radio New Age/2002 - Deep Still Blue.mp3, play type 0, crossfade 500000000
07:15:05 PM: going to start playback for stream file:///storage/Music/mp3new/NewAge/AOL Radio New Age/2002 - Deep Still Blue.mp3 (play type 0, crossfade 500000000) -> FADING_IN | PLAYING
07:15:05 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * current stream list * * * * * * * * * *
07:15:05 PM: [waiting] '2002 - Deep Still Blue.mp3'
07:15:05 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
07:15:05 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * current stream list * * * * * * * * * *
07:15:05 PM: [playing] '2002 - Deep Still Blue.mp3'
07:15:05 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
07:15:05 PM: OnMediaBitrate...320000
07:15:05 PM: OnMediaState: 4 0 1279995305
07:15:05 PM: OnMediaPlayStarted  1279995305
07:15:06 PM: The file dont exists /home/vastone/.guayadeque/lyrics/2002/Deep Still Blue.lyric
07:15:06 PM: StatusChanged( 0, 0, 0, 0 )
07:15:06 PM: Loged in to AudioScrobble service.
```

This is the term log after the song finished:


```
07:20:08 PM: OnNextTrackButtonClick Cur: 0    0
07:20:09 PM: OnMediaPosition... 303141 - 304952   1279995305 0
07:20:09 PM: OnNextTrackButtonClick Cur: 0    0
07:20:10 PM: OnMediaPosition... 304140 - 304952   1279995305 0
07:20:10 PM: OnNextTrackButtonClick Cur: 0    0
07:20:11 PM: 0 linked streams left
07:20:11 PM: Going to check if pending streams after EOS
07:20:11 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * current stream list * * * * * * * * * *
07:20:11 PM: [pending remove] '2002 - Deep Still Blue.mp3'
07:20:11 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
07:20:11 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * current stream list * * * * * * * * * *
07:20:11 PM: [pending remove] '2002 - Deep Still Blue.mp3'
07:20:11 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
07:20:11 PM: The faderplaybins list is empty
07:20:11 PM: The faderplaybins list is empty
07:20:11 PM: OnMediaFinished (1279995305) Cur: 0  0
07:20:11 PM: SavePlayedTrack 0     0
07:20:11 PM: PlayTime: 304 Length: 305
07:20:11 PM: not playing
07:20:11 PM: not playing
07:20:11 PM: not playing
07:20:11 PM: not playing
07:20:12 PM: not playing
07:20:12 PM: not playing
07:20:12 PM: not playing
07:20:12 PM: not playing
07:20:12 PM: not playing
07:20:13 PM: not playing
07:20:13 PM: OnMediaState: 2 1279995305 0
07:20:13 PM: StatusChanged( 2, 0, 0, 0 )
```

OK, now this has gone to totally bizarre. I have always used the icon to turn Smart Mode on or off.  I went to Control Menu and turned Smart Mode on (which stated it was off even though at the icon level it showed it as on) and Smart Mode now works.

Strange but True

----------


## VastOne

OK, now this has gone to totally bizarre. I have always used the icon to turn Smart Mode on or off. I went to Control Menu and turned Smart Mode on (which stated it was off even though at the icon level it showed it as on) and Smart Mode now works.

Strange but True

----------


## VastOne

> I saw this yesterday too. It looked like guayadeque rescanned the whole library at startup - instead of a normal update. The process took longer than normal and I saw a lot of warnings in the output like Taglib:..., sampling rate,...
> 
> I thought that was a routine check and didn't capture the output .


Are you using Maverick when you see this?  I ask because I am not seeing it on Lucid which has the identical setup of G-Que and identical files.

And BTW, I saw the same thing today when I started G-Que in Maverick

----------


## mr_hangman

> Are you using Maverick when you see this?  I ask because I am not seeing it on Lucid which has the identical setup of G-Que and identical files.
> 
> And BTW, I saw the same thing today when I started G-Que in Maverick


Nope, I'm on Lucid.

Do you have library update at startup enabled? I think guayadeque mistakenly rescanned instead of updating the library.

And those error are 



```
TagLib: MPEG::Header::parse() -- Invalid sample rate.
TagLib: ID3v2.4 no longer supports the frame type TDAT.  It will be discarded from the tag.
Warning: Unsupported ApeFooter tag version 1000
Error: Ape file with no tags found
TagLib: String::prepare() - Unicode conversion error.
TagLib: ID3v2.4 no longer supports the frame type RVA.  It will be discarded from the tag.
Warning: Aborting reading of corrupt ape tag 1413828673 > 270
TagLib: ID3v2.4 no longer supports the frame type RVAD.  It will be discarded from the tag.
TagLib: MPEG::Properties::read() -- Page headers were invalid.
...
```

which I think are normal logs.

----------


## VastOne

> Nope, I'm on Lucid.
> 
> Do you have library update at startup enabled? I think guayadeque mistakenly rescanned instead of updating the library.
> 
> And those error are 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Nope, I do not have it enabled on startup.  I also do not have the issue on Lucid, it is very very fast.  On the Maverick, which is identical in hardware and software in every way with the exception being Maverick vs Lucid, it is very slow on the initial scan eating up the resources of that machine 100% until it is done.  Both even have the same kernel.  It seems to be related to an update on Maverick, but since you are on Lucid, it makes no sense...

 :Confused:

----------


## VastOne

> Nope, I do not have it enabled on startup.  I also do not have the issue on Lucid, it is very very fast.  On the Maverick, which is identical in hardware and software in every way with the exception being Maverick vs Lucid, it is very slow on the initial scan eating up the resources of that machine 100% until it is done.  Both even have the same kernel.  It seems to be related to an update on Maverick, but since you are on Lucid, it makes no sense...


This is what I see in term log when starting and while it scanning



```
vastone@vastone-955phenom:~$ cd guayadeque
vastone@vastone-955phenom:~/guayadeque$ guayadeque
05:28:33 PM: Initialized locale ( en_US )
05:28:33 PM: Library Db Version 18
05:28:33 PM: Library Paths: 
05:28:33 PM: /media/storage/Music/mp3new
05:28:33 PM: 000004F9

(guayadeque:6374): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: invalid (NULL) pointer instance

(guayadeque:6374): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_signal_connect_data: assertion `G_TYPE_CHECK_INSTANCE (instance)' failed

(guayadeque:6374): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: invalid (NULL) pointer instance

(guayadeque:6374): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_signal_connect_data: assertion `G_TYPE_CHECK_INSTANCE (instance)' failed

(guayadeque:6374): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: invalid (NULL) pointer instance

(guayadeque:6374): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_signal_connect_data: assertion `G_TYPE_CHECK_INSTANCE (instance)' failed

(guayadeque:6374): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: invalid (NULL) pointer instance

(guayadeque:6374): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_signal_connect_data: assertion `G_TYPE_CHECK_INSTANCE (instance)' failed

(guayadeque:6374): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: invalid (NULL) pointer instance

(guayadeque:6374): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_signal_connect_data: assertion `G_TYPE_CHECK_INSTANCE (instance)' failed

(guayadeque:6374): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: invalid (NULL) pointer instance

(guayadeque:6374): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_signal_connect_data: assertion `G_TYPE_CHECK_INSTANCE (instance)' failed

(guayadeque:6374): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: invalid (NULL) pointer instance

(guayadeque:6374): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_signal_connect_data: assertion `G_TYPE_CHECK_INSTANCE (instance)' failed

(guayadeque:6374): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: invalid (NULL) pointer instance

(guayadeque:6374): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_signal_connect_data: assertion `G_TYPE_CHECK_INSTANCE (instance)' failed

(guayadeque:6374): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: invalid (NULL) pointer instance

(guayadeque:6374): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_signal_connect_data: assertion `G_TYPE_CHECK_INSTANCE (instance)' failed

(guayadeque:6374): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: invalid (NULL) pointer instance

(guayadeque:6374): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_signal_connect_data: assertion `G_TYPE_CHECK_INSTANCE (instance)' failed

(guayadeque:6374): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: invalid (NULL) pointer instance

(guayadeque:6374): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_signal_connect_data: assertion `G_TYPE_CHECK_INSTANCE (instance)' failed

(guayadeque:6374): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: invalid (NULL) pointer instance

(guayadeque:6374): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_signal_connect_data: assertion `G_TYPE_CHECK_INSTANCE (instance)' failed

(guayadeque:6374): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: invalid (NULL) pointer instance

(guayadeque:6374): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_signal_connect_data: assertion `G_TYPE_CHECK_INSTANCE (instance)' failed

(guayadeque:6374): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: invalid (NULL) pointer instance

(guayadeque:6374): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_signal_connect_data: assertion `G_TYPE_CHECK_INSTANCE (instance)' failed

(guayadeque:6374): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: invalid (NULL) pointer instance

(guayadeque:6374): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_signal_connect_data: assertion `G_TYPE_CHECK_INSTANCE (instance)' failed

(guayadeque:6374): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: invalid (NULL) pointer instance

(guayadeque:6374): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_signal_connect_data: assertion `G_TYPE_CHECK_INSTANCE (instance)' failed
05:28:35 PM: OnMediaState: 2 0 0
05:28:35 PM: Tree Flag 00000002
05:28:35 PM: SetPath: /media/storage/Music/mp3new/NewAge/GotRadio - Piano Perfect
05:28:35 PM: Database updating started.
05:28:35 PM: Updating the podcasts...
TagLib: MPEG::Header::parse() -- Invalid sample rate.
TagLib: MPEG::Header::parse() -- Invalid sample rate.
TagLib: MPEG::Header::parse() -- Invalid sample rate.
TagLib: MPEG::Header::parse() -- Invalid sample rate.
TagLib: MPEG::Header::parse() -- Invalid sample rate.
TagLib: MPEG::Header::parse() -- Invalid sample rate.
TagLib: MPEG::Header::parse() -- Invalid sample rate.
TagLib: MPEG::Header::parse() -- Invalid sample rate.
TagLib: MPEG::Header::parse() -- Invalid sample rate.
TagLib: MPEG::Header::parse() -- Invalid sample rate.
TagLib: MPEG::Header::parse() -- Invalid sample rate.
TagLib: MPEG::Header::parse() -- Invalid sample rate.
TagLib: MPEG::Header::parse() -- Invalid sample rate.
TagLib: MPEG::Header::parse() -- Invalid sample rate.
TagLib: MPEG::Header::parse() -- Invalid sample rate.
TagLib: MPEG::Header::parse() -- Invalid sample rate.
TagLib: MPEG::Header::parse() -- Invalid sample rate.
TagLib: MPEG::Header::parse() -- Invalid sample rate.
TagLib: MPEG::Header::parse() -- Invalid sample rate.
TagLib: MPEG::Header::parse() -- Invalid sample rate.
TagLib: MPEG::Header::parse() -- Invalid sample rate.
TagLib: MPEG::Header::parse() -- Invalid sample rate.
TagLib: MPEG::Header::parse() -- Invalid sample rate.
TagLib: MPEG::Header::parse() -- Invalid sample rate.
TagLib: MPEG::Header::parse() -- Invalid sample rate.
TagLib: MPEG::Header::parse() -- Invalid sample rate.
TagLib: MPEG::Header::parse() -- Invalid sample rate.
TagLib: MPEG::Header::parse() -- Invalid sample rate.
TagLib: MPEG::Header::parse() -- Invalid sample rate.
TagLib: MPEG::Header::parse() -- Invalid sample rate.
TagLib: MPEG::Header::parse() -- Invalid sample rate.
TagLib: MPEG::Header::parse() -- Invalid sample rate.
TagLib: MPEG::Header::parse() -- Invalid sample rate.
TagLib: MPEG::Header::parse() -- Invalid sample rate.
TagLib: MPEG::Header::parse() -- Invalid sample rate.
TagLib: MPEG::Header::parse() -- Invalid sample rate.
TagLib: MPEG::Header::parse() -- Invalid sample rate.
TagLib: MPEG::Header::parse() -- Invalid sample rate.
TagLib: MPEG::Header::parse() -- Invalid sample rate.
```

----------


## PenguinOfSteel

Hi Juan! I think I found a bug in the file browser!

I tried to create a new folder in the root of my folder library.
This is what I did:
. set the file browser to show only the library folders
. right click in the left panel on the root Music folder
. select Create Folder... guayadeque crashed with "segmentation fault"

This seems not to happen If I create a folder in subfolders.

----------


## eltama

A small suggestion. On the Songs Editor when the track number or the year is not set a 0 is shown.
It would be better to leave it blank (as in the library) or at least that when you click edit box the 0 disappears and you don't have to delete it manually.

----------


## mc4man

> This is what I see in term log when starting and while it scanning
> 
> 
> 
> (guayadeque:6374): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: invalid (NULL) pointer instance
> 
> (guayadeque:6374): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_signal_connect_data: assertion `G_TYPE_CHECK_INSTANCE (instance)' failed


In maverick you'll see the same thing when running gedit from the terminal - doesn't affect gedit though
Don't know if an update to gedit is needed or one elswhere - time will tell there.

----------


## anonbeat

> Hi Juan! I think I found a bug in the file browser!
> 
> I tried to create a new folder in the root of my folder library.
> This is what I did:
> . set the file browser to show only the library folders
> . right click in the left panel on the root Music folder
> . select Create Folder... guayadeque crashed with "segmentation fault"
> 
> This seems not to happen If I create a folder in subfolders.


Thanks its fixed but will be uploaded on next svn uptate.

Thanks for your help

----------


## anonbeat

> A small suggestion. On the Songs Editor when the track number or the year is not set a 0 is shown.
> It would be better to leave it blank (as in the library) or at least that when you click edit box the 0 disappears and you don't have to delete it manually.


Thanks its changed but will be uploaded in next svn update.

Thanks for your help

----------


## oldsoundguy

Love the player. Will get some "getting used to" as was using Amarok for years (until this last update on Ubuntu turned the playback into a motorboat!!)

Thus far really love the audio controls and the RESPONSE. Being able to tailor your speakers to the room is very nice (You could consider expanding the EQ to more bands in future releases .. but the 8 band is sufficient for most right now)

One issue .. and not sure if it is just my gear or the software, but streaming from another hard drive on another computer in my home net has some minor issues. some "hiccups" or drop out on the stream. Very quick, but it IS noticeable. May be a buffer issue. And it is erratic in timing.

Do not think it is the computer though, as other playback programs do not have the problem. (box is hyperthreaded 3.06 with a ton of memory and big hard drives. And network is a Super G)

Thanks again for your efforts and keep it up! This program has tremendous potential and .. it does work

----------


## nothingspecial

> Love the player. Will get some "getting used to" as was using Amarok for years (until this last update on Ubuntu turned the playback into a motorboat!!)
> 
> Thus far really love the audio controls and the RESPONSE. Being able to tailor your speakers to the room is very nice (You could consider expanding the EQ to more bands in future releases .. but the 8 band is sufficient for most right now)
> 
> One issue .. and not sure if it is just my gear or the software, but streaming from another hard drive on another computer in my home net has some minor issues. some "hiccups" or drop out on the stream. Very quick, but it IS noticeable. May be a buffer issue. And it is erratic in timing.
> 
> Do not think it is the computer though, as other playback programs do not have the problem. (box is hyperthreaded 3.06 with a ton of memory and big hard drives. And network is a Super G)
> 
> Thanks again for your efforts and keep it up! This program has tremendous potential and .. it does work


Great to have you onboard!

I don`t know how you`re networking, but I use sshfs at home, if  I want to sit in the living room and listen to my tunes through headphones on my netbook.

Or in the bathroom through external speakers - works fine.

How are you you streaming your music over your home net?

----------


## oldsoundguy

> Great to have you onboard!
> 
> I don`t know how you`re networking, but I use sshfs at home, if  I want to sit in the living room and listen to my tunes through headphones on my netbook.
> 
> Or in the bathroom through external speakers - works fine.
> 
> How are you you streaming your music over your home net?


Using standard samba/windows set up.  Have one computer with a gang of external USB drives (about 2 tb) and I just use the file browser, go into the network and set a play list and tell it to open with Guayadeque.

That is the way I utilized other players (and Rhythmbox really sux!  Really bad concept!)

----------


## nothingspecial

Sorry I know nothing of windows.

But I believe samba mounts file systems, no?

Also I know you can use ssh with windows, is sshfs possible?

----------


## dranach

I already mentioned this elsewhere, but could it be possible to add 'Album artist' to the FileName Patterns in the preferences for 'Copy To..'?

I miss this pattern for compilation albums where there are several artists. The 'Album artist' would in those occasions be 'Various Artists' or something like that, and not every single artist in that album.

----------


## oldsoundguy

> Sorry I know nothing of windows.
> 
> But I believe samba mounts file systems, no?
> 
> Also I know you can use ssh with windows, is sshfs possible?


Samba is the standard network file sharing system for Linux.

I have 7 computers on my net.  5 Linux based units and two Windows XP units. Three of them are hard wired into my D-Link super G router and 4 of them are wireless (including one XP box) .. all but one have at least two drives and the two Windows boxes have a gang of USB drives hung off of them for various purposes .. music, video, photography and so on.  Have a HUGE music library with about 5000 albums all on hard drives. (started long before I started using Linux)
Using the standard Ubuntu file browser, I can access EVERY hard drive on the entire network .. but have chosen to leave all primary drives out of that capability. Just the extra drives have permissions.

In the past, I would use the places>network option and simply open the network and choose the computer and drive I wished to access and select the music or video and designate the player to be used and it would play.

Did the same with the new install of Guayadeque .. and DID note some drop out on the streaming.  NEVER had that issue with other players, but the new one has so much MORE going for it .. really want to stick with this one!  IF it my equipment, Fine .. I WILL run a complete diagnostic on the gear, but really do NOT think that is the issue as I just streamed the same identical set using the audio side of VLC and had NO dropout. (VLC is great for video .. audio .. weeeellll!!)  But it did stream smoothly.

----------


## nothingspecial

> Samba is the standard network file sharing system for Linux..


You will have to forgive my ignorance.

I had always thought that samba was a tool to get linux and windows talking to each other.

Anyway, If your music is on a linux box and your client is - 

then - assuming you have the same username and uid (that is - you are the primary user on both boxes)


```
sshfs -o idmap=user username@ipaddress:/path/to/music /path/to/guayadeques/library
```

You need the colon.

----------


## anonbeat

> I already mentioned this elsewhere, but could it be possible to add 'Album artist' to the FileName Patterns in the preferences for 'Copy To..'?
> 
> I miss this pattern for compilation albums where there are several artists. The 'Album artist' would in those occasions be 'Various Artists' or something like that, and not every single artist in that album.


I will add this in the next svn update. Sorry for not confirm you that before.

Thanks for your help

----------


## oldsoundguy

If I have to use terminal to be able to smoothly stream every time I want to stream .. that is something that should be corrected.

It STREAMS using the file manager system  I have used in the past.  The issue is the drop outs when I use that system.  (open with...)

And my stuff is across both platforms.  Such is the nature of my network.  Some stuff is on Linux drives, some stuff is on Windows drives (since I STARTED the storage programs long before I started using Linux as my main computer(s). (back in the Win 98 days)

I could try dragging and dropping to the play list and see how that works .. but some of my stuff is  1 1/2 hours long without breaks .. live stuff I recorded years ago out of the out front board.

As I noted in my first post on this thread, will take a learning curve to catch the nuances.  But am totally enamored of the front end of the player and the way it works (AND SOUNDS) .. for an audio engineer, it MAKES SENSE for once.  Not some idea of a kid DJ on how it should work!

----------


## nothingspecial

> If I have to use terminal to be able to smoothly stream every time I want to stream .. that is something that should be corrected.
> 
> It STREAMS using the file manager system  I have used in the past.  The issue is the drop outs when I use that system.  (open with...)
> 
> And my stuff is across both platforms.  Such is the nature of my network.  Some stuff is on Linux drives, some stuff is on Windows drives (since I STARTED the storage programs long before I started using Linux as my main computer(s). (back in the Win 98 days)
> 
> I could try dragging and dropping to the play list and see how that works .. but some of my stuff is  1 1/2 hours long without breaks .. live stuff I recorded years ago out of the out front board.
> 
> As I noted in my first post on this thread, will take a learning curve to catch the nuances.  But am totally enamored of the front end of the player and the way it works (AND SOUNDS) .. for an audio engineer, it MAKES SENSE for once.  Not some idea of a kid DJ on how it should work!


Like I said, I know nothing of widows.

Not cause I have some irrational hatred of it, just cause I don`t have it.

What I posted has always worked for me, since the very early days of guayadeque.

Sorry, I`ll bow out of your problem now  :Very Happy:

----------


## oldsoundguy

Think you may not quite get what I am doing.

I am on an Ubuntu 10.04 box.
It has Samba installed by default.
Using Samba (networking) and the network file browser, I can browse to any and all computers on my home network.
Those computers have additional hard drives attached that are used for the storage of music and videos and data.  Drives are designated for content.
The file browser allows me to access the contents of permission drives and to use, view or manipulate them as I so desire.
One of those manipulations is streaming of content back to the main control (Ubuntu) computer .. attached to same is a killer audio system and a cinema monitor (in case I want to watch video).

It has nothing to do with Windows itself.  As MP3, MP4, Flac, AVI, and all such file formats are universal cross platform formats. (IF you can stream it from the web, it is a universal format of some sort or another.)(codex)

----------


## dranach

> And my stuff is across both platforms.  Such is the nature of my network.  Some stuff is on Linux drives, some stuff is on Windows drives (since I STARTED the storage programs long before I started using Linux as my main computer(s). (back in the Win 98 days)


How do you serve the files from the Linux box? Also with Samba?

If so, I suggest you try nfs. With nfs you change the configuration of your /etc/fstab file so as to automatically mount the nfs network folders on startup. Your music folders are then accessible via the mount point, just like any ordinary folder on your box.

I use nfs for streaming music to guayadeque and high definition films (some well over 1 GB in size) to my media centre (xbmc, on ubuntu, of course). No hiccups whatsoever  :Smile:

----------


## oldsoundguy

using places>network and then selecting the computer and the drive MOUNTS the drive on to my desktop.

----------


## dranach

> I will add this in the next svn update. Sorry for not confirm you that before.


Thanks, I will be on the lookout for the next update.

This will greatly help to write a basic script to automate the conversion of filepaths in playlists between guayadeque and rockbox on my portable player.

----------


## nothingspecial

> Think you may not quite get what I am doing.


So, I will tell you how I do it.....

I have an old computer, hooked up to my very big tv, and very fancy sound system.

I have a pretty good computer, that stores (on external drives) my music.

I have a netbook and an old laptop upstairs (plugged in to a half decent soundsystem)

I also have a netbook 
I mount, using sshfs, my music, that resides on my fancy computer, to the peripheral ones.

I have guayadeque on all of them.

Guayadeques music library is pointed at the remotely mounted directory.

It works........ great.

(Always, through guayadeque) I can listen to my music, through my fancy sound system or my netbook in the bathroom - etc etc

If you don`t want to do it how I do it then fair enough, hell, this is linux - do what you will.

I was just trying to explain to you how I use it, (pretty much as you seem to), but if you don`t want to do it that way then ?

Great Player though, isn`t it?

----------


## oldsoundguy

it is not that this is a deal killer.  Some of the stuff I have is ambient recordings with very long notes and passages.  THAT is where I notice it most as it is a momentary blip now and then.  
I just replayed a cut using another player but the same method of access and it did NOT do that .. but it may be a handshake problem with my X-FI and the computer itself .. will have to scope that out.

----------


## nothingspecial

> it is not that this is a deal killer.  Some of the stuff I have is ambient recordings with very long notes and passages.  THAT is where I notice it most as it is a momentary blip now and then.  
> I just replayed a cut using another player but the same method of access and it did NOT do that .. but it may be a handshake problem with my X-FI and the computer itself .. will have to scope that out.


I think, the point is, that I can`t actually help with this.

However, I do listen to long jazz and classical pieces without problems. Maybe, the fact that when used over the network, either my kids are pressing me, or I`m trying to wash (etc) has made me not notice.

Rest assured, I`m an audiophile.

I just don`t get a problem with the way I do it.

I really love this player. Hang around here for a while and you`ll see why.
Submit a bug report, and it is usually fixed within a few hours.
In all my time of foss and linux and whatsoever, I have never come across such an active project. 

Forget our conversation, keep testing, and, hopefully, this will, one day, be the default linux music player. 

Cheers.  :Very Happy:

----------


## oldsoundguy

This does remind me a bit of the scramble to get Wacom working on Linux a few years back.  LOTS of input on a project that did work quite well for most once it was completed.

Seeing as this has now been accepted by Debian, you can trust it will move even more rapidly.

As I said .. I will work on it .. some of it may be in the learning curve.  But the front end of this program is truly outstanding. My speakers have never been more happy! 

Bottom line, it SOUNDS great and no convoluted pathways to adjustments.  So many audio programs sound like a tin can on a string as they concentrate on the bells and whistles and the eye candy before they even get the motor running.  Apparently this is NOT the case with this program!

----------


## darkmaxa

My computer completely freezes (hard reset required) while is the monitor in sleep mode and Guayadeque is playing music. I'm not 100% sure that problem is related to Guayadeque, but I strongly suspect.

My computer is normally powered on 24/7 and a lot of time the monitor is in sleep mode, and computer *never* freezes, only when Guayadeque is active.

Edit:
And yes, when the freeze happens, part of a song (about 1 second) is repeated again and again, until I do a hard reset.

----------


## oldsoundguy

> My computer completely freezes (hard reset required) while is the monitor in sleep mode and Guayadeque is playing music. I'm not 100% sure that problem is related to Guayadeque, but I strongly suspect.
> 
> My computer is normally powered on 24/7 and a lot of time the monitor is in sleep mode, and computer never freezes, only when is Guayadeque active.
> 
> Edit:
> And yes, when the freeze happens, part of a song (about 1 second) is repeated again and again, until I do a hard reset.


It helps in trouble shooting and bug removal if you list your computer specifications .. processor/memory/disk size and software version.

But I have run into such software crashes when the computer tries to go to sleep or into power save.  That could be that the program is not over riding the power settings.  But the best way to avoid until a fix is to shut off the power saver stuff.

I have all my machines on "never" but I use background programs from BOINC (UC Berkeley) that run scientific data in the background 24/7, so I just MANUALLY shut off the monitors and let the computer run.

----------


## darkmaxa

hw specs:
cpu intel e4300
mb gigabyte p35-ds4
ram 4GB Geil Black Dragon
hdd Intel SSD (for system) + 2TB Western Digital Green (for storage)
gpu Sapphire Radeon HD 4670
sound Asus Xonar DX (pcie)
psu corsair 520hx

sw specs:
Ubuntu 10.04 (updated)
Guayadeque, svn build 1162
(no other running programs when freez occurs)

Power management preferences:
Put computer to sleep when inactive for: *Never*
*(checked)* Spin down hard disk when possible
Put display to sleep when inactive for: *30 minutes*

----------


## darkmaxa

I've started Guayadeque from terminal and redirected output to the file. After some time, system freez has occured (only display was in sleep mode). Terminal output log is in the attachment.

----------


## eltama

I know (because I have experienced it too on my laptop) that there is a lot of people frustrated with freezes in 10.04.
There is a long thread in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1478787
There is no pattern, people have freezes in different situations and they have discussed from uninstalling Ubuntu-One to replacing the kernel but so far there is no general solution.

What you are experiencing is more specific and you can relate it to guayadeque, buy you may want to browse that thread anyway.

----------


## anonbeat

> I know (because I have experienced it too on my laptop) that there is a lot of people frustrated with freezes in 10.04.
> There is a long thread in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1478787
> There is no pattern, people have freezes in different situations and they have discussed from uninstalling Ubuntu-One to replacing the kernel but so far there is no general solution.
> 
> What you are experiencing is more specific and you can relate it to guayadeque, buy you may want to browse that thread anyway.


I dont think its related to guayadeque as I keep guayadeque running for days without any problem. I have energy saving and all that things off.

I had a computer restart the other day with the laptop and I think it was because it came back from ibernation and after a while running restarted itself without any error or notification.

Thanks for your help

----------


## eltama

> it is not that this is a deal killer.  Some of the stuff I have is ambient recordings with very long notes and passages.  THAT is where I notice it most as it is a momentary blip now and then.  
> I just replayed a cut using another player but the same method of access and it did NOT do that .. but it may be a handshake problem with my X-FI and the computer itself .. will have to scope that out.


Maybe Guayadeque should allow to set the buffer size as foobar2000 does: http://wiki.hydrogenaudio.org/index.php?title=Foobar2000Preferences:Networking

I think that the problem is having a good compromise between ease of use and customization. Too many technical preferences will scare many users but too few will frustrate power users.

I like the way Songbird (and Firefox and Thunderbird) do it. You can finetune some settings in about**:config, they are hidden but you have a way to change them.

Maybe Guayadeque can have options like the buffer size or the VU Meters refresh rate in its config file. That way you can change it if you know what you are doing but they are hidden from the user interface.

----------


## anonbeat

In revision 1167 I have reimplemented the Crossfader engine. Now low bitrate ogg files should play without any problem. The pause problem should be gone.
Please test it and let me know any problem with it as I plan to release 0.2.6 before saturday.

Thank you for your help

----------


## cedricd

> In revision 1167 I have reimplemented the Crossfader engine. Now low bitrate ogg files should play without any problem. The pause problem should be gone.
> Please test it and let me know any problem with it as I plan to release 0.2.6 before saturday.
> 
> Thank you for your help


I think that there's a file missing in your source code :


```
CMake Error in src/CMakeLists.txt:
  Cannot find source file "TimeLine.cpp".  Tried extensions .c .C .c++ .cc
  .cpp .cxx .m .M .mm .h .hh .h++ .hm .hpp .hxx .in .txx
```

That's what I get when making a ./build . To be sure that the problem is not a "pebcak", I deleted my local svn code and downloaded it again, but that was not the issue...

Oh, and, by the way, Guayadeque really Rocks !

----------


## eltama

> In revision 1167 I have reimplemented the Crossfader engine. Now low bitrate ogg files should play without any problem. The pause problem should be gone.
> Please test it and let me know any problem with it as I plan to release 0.2.6 before saturday.
> 
> Thank you for your help


It seems that you forgot to commit TimeLine.cpp.



```
CMake Error in src/CMakeLists.txt:
  Cannot find source file "TimeLine.cpp".  Tried extensions .c .C .c++ .cc
  .cpp .cxx .m .M .mm .h .hh .h++ .hm .hpp .hxx .in .txx
```

----------


## anonbeat

> I think that there's a file missing in your source code :
> 
> 
> ```
> CMake Error in src/CMakeLists.txt:
>   Cannot find source file "TimeLine.cpp".  Tried extensions .c .C .c++ .cc
>   .cpp .cxx .m .M .mm .h .hh .h++ .hm .hpp .hxx .in .txx
> ```
> 
> ...





> It seems that you forgot to commit TimeLine.cpp.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> CMake Error in src/CMakeLists.txt:
>   Cannot find source file "TimeLine.cpp".  Tried extensions .c .C .c++ .cc
>   .cpp .cxx .m .M .mm .h .hh .h++ .hm .hpp .hxx .in .txx
> ```


Yes thank you for your fast reply. The new missing files are up in 1168

Thanks for your help

----------


## oldsoundguy

> hw specs:
> cpu intel e4300
> mb gigabyte p35-ds4
> ram 4GB Geil Black Dragon
> hdd Intel SDD (for system) + 2TB Western Digital Green (for storage)
> gpu Sapphire Radeon HD 4670
> sound Asus Xonar DX (pcie)
> psu corsair 520hx
> 
> ...


Try going to your display settings and shutting off the screen saver.  (again, this may or may not work .. but it won't HURT to try.)

----------


## eltama

After the update Guayadeque crashed at the end of the first song I listened to. I just have the normal console output (no backtrace, sorry):



```
04:15:33 PM: OnMediaPosition... 654109 - 657848   1280243273 0
04:15:34 PM: OnMediaPosition... 655107 - 657848   1280243273 0
04:15:34 PM: guMediaCtrl::GetState 2
04:15:34 PM: OnNextTrackButtonClick Cur: 6    0   0
04:15:34 PM: guMediaCtrl::GetState 2
04:15:34 PM: OnNextTrackButtonClick : State = 2
04:15:34 PM: SetNextTrack: 7
04:15:34 PM: LoadMedia Cur: 7  0
04:15:34 PM: guMediaCtrl::Load 0
04:15:34 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * current stream list * * * * * * * * * *
04:15:34 PM: [playing] '02 - Stairway to Heaven.mp3'
04:15:34 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
04:15:34 PM: guFaderPlayBin::guFaderPlayBin (1280243734)  0
04:15:34 PM: guFaderPlayBin::SetVolume (1280243734)  0.50
04:15:35 PM: OnMediaLoaded Cur: 7 1   1280243734
04:15:35 PM: wxMediaCtrl::Play
04:15:35 PM: CurrentFaderPlayBin State 0
04:15:35 PM: guFaderPlayBin::StartPlay (1280243734)
04:15:35 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * current stream list * * * * * * * * * *
04:15:35 PM: [waiting] '03 - Moby ****.mp3'
04:15:35 PM: [playing] '02 - Stairway to Heaven.mp3'
04:15:35 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
04:15:35 PM: About to start the faderplaybin in crossfade type
04:15:35 PM: guFaderPlayBin::StartFade (1280243273) 1.00, 0.00, 300
04:15:35 PM: guTimeLine::ValueChanged to 0.00
04:15:35 PM: guFaderPlayBin::AudioChanged (1280243734)
04:15:35 PM: OnMediaTags...
04:15:35 PM: OnMediaBitrate...128000
04:15:35 PM: OnMediaBitrate...128000
04:15:35 PM: Got Application Message guayadeque-fade-out-done
04:15:35 PM: guMediaCtrl:FadeOutDone
04:15:35 PM: OnMediaFadeOutFinished (1280243273) Cur: 7  1280243734
04:15:35 PM: OnMediaPosition... 656116 - 657848   1280243273 1280243734
04:15:36 PM: OnMediaPosition... 657115 - 657848   1280243273 1280243734
04:15:37 PM: ***** EOS received...
04:15:37 PM: OnMediaFinished (1280243273) Cur: 7  1280243734
04:15:37 PM: Media Finished Cancelled... 1280243273 1280243734
04:15:39 PM: guFaderPlayBin::~guFaderPlayBin (1280243273)

(guayadeque:9385): GStreamer-CRITICAL **: gst_element_query_position: assertion `GST_IS_ELEMENT (element)' failed

(guayadeque:9385): GStreamer-CRITICAL **: gst_element_query_duration: assertion `GST_IS_ELEMENT (element)' failed
04:15:39 PM: OnMediaPosition... 0 - 0   1280243273 1280243734

(guayadeque:9385): GStreamer-CRITICAL **: gst_element_query_position: assertion `GST_IS_ELEMENT (element)' failed

(guayadeque:9385): GStreamer-CRITICAL **: gst_element_query_duration: assertion `GST_IS_ELEMENT (element)' failed

(guayadeque:9385): GStreamer-CRITICAL **: gst_element_query_position: assertion `GST_IS_ELEMENT (element)' failed
Segmentation fault
```

----------


## eltama

It crashes at the end of every song (using a remote library).
Here is a backtrace:



```
GNU gdb (GDB) 7.1-ubuntu
Copyright (C) 2010 Free Software Foundation, Inc.
License GPLv3+: GNU GPL version 3 or later <http://gnu.org/licenses/gpl.html>
This is free software: you are free to change and redistribute it.
There is NO WARRANTY, to the extent permitted by law.  Type "show copying"
and "show warranty" for details.
This GDB was configured as "i486-linux-gnu".
For bug reporting instructions, please see:
<http://www.gnu.org/software/gdb/bugs/>...
Reading symbols from /home/tamalet/bin/guayadeque/guayadeque...done.
(gdb) run
Starting program: /home/tamalet/bin/guayadeque/guayadeque 
[Thread debugging using libthread_db enabled]
04:41:13 PM: Deleted stale lock file '/home/tamalet/.guayadeque/.guayadeque-tamalet'.
04:41:14 PM: Initialized locale ( en_US )
[New Thread 0xb7cf0b70 (LWP 12209)]
[Thread 0xb7cf0b70 (LWP 12209) exited]
04:41:14 PM: Library Db Version 18
04:41:14 PM: Library Paths: 
04:41:14 PM: /home/tamalet/Music on Fiona/Rock Nacional/
04:41:14 PM: /home/tamalet/Music on Fiona/Internacional/
04:41:14 PM: 000007FB
04:41:14 PM: Loading /home/tamalet/Music on Fiona/Internacional/Led Zeppelin/1976 - (The Soundtrack from the Film) The Song Remains the Same/CD 1/01 - Rock and Roll.mp3
04:41:14 PM: Loading /home/tamalet/Music on Fiona/Internacional/Led Zeppelin/1976 - (The Soundtrack from the Film) The Song Remains the Same/CD 1/02 - Celebration Day.mp3
04:41:14 PM: Loading /home/tamalet/Music on Fiona/Internacional/Led Zeppelin/1976 - (The Soundtrack from the Film) The Song Remains the Same/CD 1/03 - The Song Remains the Same.mp3
04:41:14 PM: Loading /home/tamalet/Music on Fiona/Internacional/Led Zeppelin/1976 - (The Soundtrack from the Film) The Song Remains the Same/CD 1/04 - Rain Song.mp3
04:41:14 PM: Loading /home/tamalet/Music on Fiona/Internacional/Led Zeppelin/1976 - (The Soundtrack from the Film) The Song Remains the Same/CD 1/05 - Dazed and Confused.mp3
04:41:14 PM: Loading /home/tamalet/Music on Fiona/Internacional/Led Zeppelin/1976 - (The Soundtrack from the Film) The Song Remains the Same/CD 2/01 - No Quarter.mp3
04:41:14 PM: Loading /home/tamalet/Music on Fiona/Internacional/Led Zeppelin/1976 - (The Soundtrack from the Film) The Song Remains the Same/CD 2/02 - Stairway to Heaven.mp3
04:41:14 PM: Loading /home/tamalet/Music on Fiona/Internacional/Led Zeppelin/1976 - (The Soundtrack from the Film) The Song Remains the Same/CD 2/03 - Moby ****.mp3
04:41:14 PM: Loading /home/tamalet/Music on Fiona/Internacional/Led Zeppelin/1976 - (The Soundtrack from the Film) The Song Remains the Same/CD 2/04 - Whole Lotta Love.mp3
04:41:14 PM: SetNextTrack: 6
[New Thread 0xb7cf0b70 (LWP 12210)]
[Thread 0xb7cf0b70 (LWP 12210) exited]
04:41:20 PM: Tree Flag 00000002
04:41:22 PM: SetPath: /home/tamalet/Music on Fiona/Rock Nacional/
[New Thread 0xb7cf0b70 (LWP 12420)]
[Thread 0xb7cf0b70 (LWP 12420) exited]
[New Thread 0xb7cf0b70 (LWP 12421)]
04:41:23 PM: Updating the podcasts...
04:41:25 PM: OnPlayButtonClick Cur: 6
04:41:25 PM: Going to load the track...
04:41:25 PM: SetNextTrack: 6
04:41:25 PM: LoadMedia Cur: 6  0
04:41:25 PM: guMediaCtrl::Load 0
04:41:25 PM: The faderplaybins list is empty
04:41:25 PM: guFaderPlayBin::guFaderPlayBin (1280245285)  0
04:41:26 PM: guFaderPlayBin::SetVolume (1280245285)  0.50
[New Thread 0xb6244b70 (LWP 12422)]
04:41:26 PM: OnMediaLoaded Cur: 6 1   1280245285
04:41:26 PM: wxMediaCtrl::Play
04:41:26 PM: CurrentFaderPlayBin State 0
04:41:26 PM: guFaderPlayBin::StartPlay (1280245285)
04:41:26 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * current stream list * * * * * * * * * *
04:41:26 PM: [waiting] '02 - Stairway to Heaven.mp3'
04:41:26 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
04:41:26 PM: About to start the faderplaybin in crossfade type
04:41:26 PM: There was not previous playing track in crossfade mode so play this playbin...
04:41:26 PM: guFaderPlayBin::Play (1280245285)
04:41:26 PM: OnMediaState: 4 0 1280245285
04:41:26 PM: OnMediaPlayStarted  1280245285
04:41:26 PM: SavePlayedTrack 0     1280245285
04:41:26 PM: PlayTime: 26 Length: 0
04:41:26 PM: guFaderPlayBin::AudioChanged (1280245285)
[New Thread 0xb587fb70 (LWP 12423)]
[New Thread 0xb107db70 (LWP 12424)]
[New Thread 0xb087cb70 (LWP 12425)]
04:41:27 PM: Loged in to AudioScrobble service.
[New Thread 0xb007bb70 (LWP 12427)]
[New Thread 0xaf87ab70 (LWP 12428)]
[New Thread 0xaf079b70 (LWP 12429)]
[New Thread 0xae077b70 (LWP 12431)]
[New Thread 0xae878b70 (LWP 12430)]
[Thread 0xae878b70 (LWP 12430) exited]
[New Thread 0xae878b70 (LWP 12432)]
[Thread 0xb087cb70 (LWP 12425) exited]
[New Thread 0xad4ffb70 (LWP 12433)]
[Thread 0xad4ffb70 (LWP 12433) exited]
[New Thread 0xad4ffb70 (LWP 12434)]
[Thread 0xad4ffb70 (LWP 12434) exited]
[New Thread 0xb087cb70 (LWP 12435)]
[New Thread 0xacc3bb70 (LWP 12436)]
[New Thread 0xac43ab70 (LWP 12437)]
04:41:27 PM: guMediaCtrl::GetState 2
04:41:27 PM: StatusChanged( 0, 0, 0, 0 )
[Thread 0xb087cb70 (LWP 12435) exited]
[New Thread 0xad4ffb70 (LWP 12438)]
[Thread 0xacc3bb70 (LWP 12436) exited]
[New Thread 0xb087cb70 (LWP 12439)]
[Thread 0xb087cb70 (LWP 12439) exited]
[Thread 0xad4ffb70 (LWP 12438) exited]
[New Thread 0xb087cb70 (LWP 12440)]
[Thread 0xac43ab70 (LWP 12437) exited]
[New Thread 0xacc3bb70 (LWP 12441)]
[New Thread 0xabc39b70 (LWP 12442)]
[Thread 0xabc39b70 (LWP 12442) exited]
[New Thread 0xac43ab70 (LWP 12443)]
[Thread 0xb087cb70 (LWP 12440) exited]
[New Thread 0xabc39b70 (LWP 12444)]
[New Thread 0xad4ffb70 (LWP 12445)]
[Thread 0xad4ffb70 (LWP 12445) exited]
[New Thread 0xb087cb70 (LWP 12446)]
[Thread 0xac43ab70 (LWP 12443) exited]
[Thread 0xacc3bb70 (LWP 12441) exited]
[New Thread 0xad4ffb70 (LWP 12447)]
[Thread 0xabc39b70 (LWP 12444) exited]
[Thread 0xad4ffb70 (LWP 12447) exited]
[New Thread 0xabc39b70 (LWP 12448)]
[New Thread 0xacc3bb70 (LWP 12449)]
[New Thread 0xab438b70 (LWP 12451)]
[New Thread 0xac43ab70 (LWP 12450)]
[Thread 0xabc39b70 (LWP 12448) exited]
[New Thread 0xad4ffb70 (LWP 12452)]
[Thread 0xac43ab70 (LWP 12450) exited]
[New Thread 0xaa436b70 (LWP 12454)]
[New Thread 0xaac37b70 (LWP 12453)]
[New Thread 0xa9c35b70 (LWP 12455)]
[Thread 0xb087cb70 (LWP 12446) exited]
[Thread 0xad4ffb70 (LWP 12452) exited]
[Thread 0xab438b70 (LWP 12451) exited]
[Thread 0xaac37b70 (LWP 12453) exited]
[Thread 0xacc3bb70 (LWP 12449) exited]
[New Thread 0xad4ffb70 (LWP 12457)]
[New Thread 0xab438b70 (LWP 12456)]
[Thread 0xa9c35b70 (LWP 12455) exited]
[Thread 0xad4ffb70 (LWP 12457) exited]
[New Thread 0xad4ffb70 (LWP 12458)]
[Thread 0xad4ffb70 (LWP 12458) exited]
[New Thread 0xa9c35b70 (LWP 12459)]
[Thread 0xab438b70 (LWP 12456) exited]
[New Thread 0xaac37b70 (LWP 12462)]
[New Thread 0xad4ffb70 (LWP 12460)]
[New Thread 0xacc3bb70 (LWP 12461)]
[Thread 0xaa436b70 (LWP 12454) exited]
[New Thread 0xab438b70 (LWP 12463)]
[Thread 0xad4ffb70 (LWP 12460) exited]
[Thread 0xb007bb70 (LWP 12427) exited]
[Thread 0xacc3bb70 (LWP 12461) exited]
[New Thread 0xb007bb70 (LWP 12464)]
[New Thread 0xad4ffb70 (LWP 12465)]
[Thread 0xab438b70 (LWP 12463) exited]
[New Thread 0xacc3bb70 (LWP 12466)]
[Thread 0xb007bb70 (LWP 12464) exited]
[Thread 0xaac37b70 (LWP 12462) exited]
[Thread 0xacc3bb70 (LWP 12466) exited]
[New Thread 0xaac37b70 (LWP 12467)]
[New Thread 0xb007bb70 (LWP 12468)]
[New Thread 0xab438b70 (LWP 12469)]
[Thread 0xa9c35b70 (LWP 12459) exited]
[New Thread 0xacc3bb70 (LWP 12470)]
[Thread 0xb007bb70 (LWP 12468) exited]
[Thread 0xab438b70 (LWP 12469) exited]
[New Thread 0xb007bb70 (LWP 12471)]
[Thread 0xaf079b70 (LWP 12429) exited]
[Thread 0xaac37b70 (LWP 12467) exited]
[New Thread 0xaf079b70 (LWP 12472)]
[Thread 0xb007bb70 (LWP 12471) exited]
[New Thread 0xb007bb70 (LWP 12473)]
[Thread 0xacc3bb70 (LWP 12470) exited]
[Thread 0xad4ffb70 (LWP 12465) exited]
[Thread 0xaf079b70 (LWP 12472) exited]
[Thread 0xb007bb70 (LWP 12473) exited]
[New Thread 0xb007bb70 (LWP 12474)]
[Thread 0xb007bb70 (LWP 12474) exited]
[Thread 0xae077b70 (LWP 12431) exited]
[New Thread 0xaf079b70 (LWP 12475)]
[New Thread 0xb007bb70 (LWP 12476)]
[Thread 0xaf079b70 (LWP 12475) exited]
[Thread 0xb007bb70 (LWP 12476) exited]
[New Thread 0xb007bb70 (LWP 12477)]
[Thread 0xaf87ab70 (LWP 12428) exited]
[Thread 0xb007bb70 (LWP 12477) exited]
[New Thread 0xb007bb70 (LWP 12478)]
[Thread 0xb007bb70 (LWP 12478) exited]
[New Thread 0xb007bb70 (LWP 12479)]
[Thread 0xb007bb70 (LWP 12479) exited]
[New Thread 0xb007bb70 (LWP 12480)]
[Thread 0xb007bb70 (LWP 12480) exited]
[Thread 0xae878b70 (LWP 12432) exited]
04:41:28 PM: OnMediaTags...
04:41:28 PM: OnMediaBitrate...128000
04:41:28 PM: OnMediaBitrate...128000
04:41:28 PM: OnMediaPosition... 1087 - 657848   1280245285 0
04:41:29 PM: OnMediaPosition... 2083 - 657848   1280245285 0
04:41:31 PM: guMediaCtrl::Seek( 647802 )
04:41:31 PM: guFaderPlayBin::Seek (1280245285) 647802 )
[New Thread 0xae878b70 (LWP 12481)]
04:41:31 PM: OnMediaPosition... 647802 - 657848   1280245285 0
04:41:32 PM: OnMediaPosition... 648146 - 657848   1280245285 0
[Thread 0xae878b70 (LWP 12481) exited]
04:41:33 PM: OnMediaPosition... 649124 - 657848   1280245285 0
04:41:34 PM: OnMediaPosition... 650120 - 657848   1280245285 0
04:41:35 PM: OnMediaPosition... 651120 - 657848   1280245285 0
04:41:36 PM: OnMediaPosition... 652118 - 657848   1280245285 0
04:41:37 PM: OnMediaPosition... 653121 - 657848   1280245285 0
04:41:38 PM: OnMediaPosition... 654126 - 657848   1280245285 0
04:41:39 PM: OnMediaPosition... 655126 - 657848   1280245285 0
04:41:39 PM: guMediaCtrl::GetState 2
04:41:39 PM: OnNextTrackButtonClick Cur: 6    0   0
04:41:39 PM: guMediaCtrl::GetState 2
04:41:39 PM: OnNextTrackButtonClick : State = 2
04:41:39 PM: SetNextTrack: 7
04:41:39 PM: LoadMedia Cur: 7  0
04:41:39 PM: guMediaCtrl::Load 0
04:41:39 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * current stream list * * * * * * * * * *
04:41:39 PM: [playing] '02 - Stairway to Heaven.mp3'
04:41:39 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
04:41:39 PM: guFaderPlayBin::guFaderPlayBin (1280245299)  0
04:41:39 PM: guFaderPlayBin::SetVolume (1280245299)  0.50
[New Thread 0xae878b70 (LWP 12482)]
04:41:39 PM: OnMediaLoaded Cur: 7 1   1280245299
04:41:39 PM: wxMediaCtrl::Play
04:41:39 PM: CurrentFaderPlayBin State 0
04:41:39 PM: guFaderPlayBin::StartPlay (1280245299)
04:41:39 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * current stream list * * * * * * * * * *
04:41:39 PM: [waiting] '03 - Moby ****.mp3'
04:41:39 PM: [playing] '02 - Stairway to Heaven.mp3'
04:41:39 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
04:41:39 PM: About to start the faderplaybin in crossfade type
04:41:39 PM: guFaderPlayBin::StartFade (1280245285) 1.00, 0.00, 300
04:41:39 PM: guTimeLine::ValueChanged to 0.00
04:41:39 PM: guFaderPlayBin::AudioChanged (1280245299)
[New Thread 0xb007bb70 (LWP 12483)]
04:41:39 PM: OnMediaTags...
04:41:39 PM: OnMediaBitrate...128000
[New Thread 0xaf87ab70 (LWP 12484)]
04:41:39 PM: OnMediaBitrate...128000
04:41:39 PM: Got Application Message guayadeque-fade-out-done
04:41:39 PM: guMediaCtrl:FadeOutDone
04:41:39 PM: OnMediaFadeOutFinished (1280245285) Cur: 7  1280245299
04:41:39 PM: OnMediaPosition... 656059 - 657848   1280245285 1280245299
04:41:40 PM: OnMediaPosition... 657057 - 657848   1280245285 1280245299
04:41:41 PM: ***** EOS received...
04:41:41 PM: OnMediaFinished (1280245285) Cur: 7  1280245299
04:41:41 PM: Media Finished Cancelled... 1280245285 1280245299
04:41:43 PM: guFaderPlayBin::~guFaderPlayBin (1280245285)
[Thread 0xb587fb70 (LWP 12423) exited]

(guayadeque:12206): GStreamer-CRITICAL **: gst_element_query_position: assertion `GST_IS_ELEMENT (element)' failed

(guayadeque:12206): GStreamer-CRITICAL **: gst_element_query_duration: assertion `GST_IS_ELEMENT (element)' failed
04:41:43 PM: OnMediaPosition... 0 - 0   1280245285 1280245299

(guayadeque:12206): GStreamer-CRITICAL **: gst_element_query_position: assertion `GST_IS_ELEMENT (element)' failed

(guayadeque:12206): GStreamer-CRITICAL **: gst_element_query_duration: assertion `GST_IS_ELEMENT (element)' failed
guayadeque: tpp.c:63: __pthread_tpp_change_priority: Assertion `new_prio == -1 || (new_prio >= __sched_fifo_min_prio && new_prio <= __sched_fifo_max_prio)' failed.

Program received signal SIGABRT, Aborted.
0x0012d422 in __kernel_vsyscall ()
(gdb) bt
#0  0x0012d422 in __kernel_vsyscall ()
#1  0x00e71651 in raise () from /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6
#2  0x00e74a82 in abort () from /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6
#3  0x00e6a718 in __assert_fail () from /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6
#4  0x00d0234c in __pthread_tpp_change_priority () from /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libpthread.so.0
#5  0x00cfaa2d in __pthread_mutex_lock_full () from /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libpthread.so.0
#6  0x0020fd1d in wxMutexInternal::Lock() () from /usr/lib/libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0
#7  0x0020fd68 in wxMutex::Lock() () from /usr/lib/libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0
#8  0x081a3dbc in guFaderPlayBin::Lock (this=0x868dff8) at /home/tamalet/bin/guayadeque/src/MediaCtrl.h:247
#9  guMediaCtrl::UpdatePosition (this=0x868dff8) at /home/tamalet/bin/guayadeque/src/MediaCtrl.cpp:489
#10 0x081a3f21 in tick_timeout (mediactrl=0x868dff8) at /home/tamalet/bin/guayadeque/src/MediaCtrl.cpp:388
#11 0x00a5ad5c in ?? () from /lib/libglib-2.0.so.0
#12 0x00a5a5e5 in g_main_context_dispatch () from /lib/libglib-2.0.so.0
#13 0x00a5e2d8 in ?? () from /lib/libglib-2.0.so.0
#14 0x00a5e817 in g_main_loop_run () from /lib/libglib-2.0.so.0
#15 0x010f13c9 in gtk_main () from /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0
#16 0x003b1c78 in wxEventLoop::Run() () from /usr/lib/libwx_gtk2u_core-2.8.so.0
#17 0x00444e3e in wxAppBase::MainLoop() () from /usr/lib/libwx_gtk2u_core-2.8.so.0
#18 0x00444a31 in wxAppBase::OnRun() () from /usr/lib/libwx_gtk2u_core-2.8.so.0
#19 0x001ad7aa in wxEntry(int&, wchar_t**) () from /usr/lib/libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0
#20 0x001ad987 in wxEntry(int&, char**) () from /usr/lib/libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0
#21 0x0817757b in main (argc=1, argv=0xbffff4c4) at /home/tamalet/bin/guayadeque/src/MainApp.cpp:36
```

----------


## anonbeat

> It crashes at the end of every song (using a remote library).
> Here is a backtrace:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> GNU gdb (GDB) 7.1-ubuntu
> Copyright (C) 2010 Free Software Foundation, Inc.
> License GPLv3+: GNU GPL version 3 or later <http://gnu.org/licenses/gpl.html>
> ...


How are you using this library? how can I reproduce the problem here?

Thanks for your help

----------


## darkmaxa

> I dont think its related to guayadeque as I keep guayadeque running for days without any problem. I have energy saving and all that things off.


I keep Guayadequ running for days without any problems, too.  :Smile:  Freez occurs only when I'm not using computer (display is in sleep mode) and Guayadequ is playing music.

I'll test Guayadequ today with other settings in Power Management.

----------


## mr_hangman

> In revision 1167 I have reimplemented the Crossfader engine. Now low bitrate ogg files should play without any problem. The pause problem should be gone.
> Please test it and let me know any problem with it as I plan to release 0.2.6 before saturday.
> 
> Thank you for your help


Thanks for the update, anon.
I'll test it extensively  :Smile: .

So far I have 2 issues with r 1168.
1. The double skip bug comes back again. I'll send the 3 songs that cause the problem to your email.
To reproduce:
- add 3 songs to now playing list: Here with me, Alfie, Vivi la Vida.
- skip to the end of Here with me, just before the crossfading.

When Here with me ends, Alfie will be played but Viva la Vida is highlighted.

2. The scrollbar stops somewhere in the middle before a new song starts.
To reproduce:
- use the same playlist from issue (1), Here with me, Alfie, Viva la Vida.
- start Alfie and move the bar to the end before crossfading

When Alfie ends and Viva la Vida is about to start, the bar which is on the right will come back, stop somewhere in the middle for ~0.5 sec before going back to 0:00 and play Viva la Vida.

----------


## eltama

> How are you using this library? how can I reproduce the problem here?
> 
> Thanks for your help


When I get home I will create you a user and mail you the info access the library.

----------


## eltama

I am getting the same crashes playing the music locally.

----------


## VastOne

1168 loaded and all is working as expected.

Crossfading is working as it should

No Pause issues

Recording still flawless


A note of no consequence but I want to see if anyone else sees this.

I have several 320 bitrate files that I have recorded, long Ambient songs.  In the Library list view, some (not all) will show a time of 3.20.47 but when enqueued and then played, they show the correct time of what they actually are.  I only see this with 320 bitrate.

Edit - I see that there are a few others with this problem and that it is a taglib issue.

----------


## mr_hangman

There is another small issue.
When I play some songs, the bitrate showed in the library keeps changing throughout the song. It might be the problem of VBR files (I guess). I'm sending the file to your email.

I just notice a big improvement in the player control. With the new engine it stops and continues exactly from where I pause. It is very very helpful as I sometimes transcribe songs and need to repeat a small part (4-5 sec) of a song again and again. That's why I usually have the pause issue. But now after a few hours of testing, the problem seems to be gone.

Thank you very much.

----------


## eltama

With help of anonbeat I found the problem. I had too low values for the Crossfader.
I've been runing guayadeque for several months now and at some point there was a change in the scale of the crossfading values, they were multiplied by 10 to allow decimals. So in my guayadeque.conf, instead of having


```
FadeOutTime=40
FadeInTime=10
FadeInVolStart=80
FadeInVolTriger=50
```

I had


```
FadeOutTime=4
FadeInTime=1
FadeInVolStart=8
FadeInVolTriger=5
```

So, if you have been running guayadeque for a while, check these values.

----------


## rotwang888

> In revision 1167 I have reimplemented the Crossfader engine. Now low bitrate ogg files should play without any problem. The pause problem should be gone.
> Please test it and let me know any problem with it as I plan to release 0.2.6 before saturday.
> 
> Thank you for your help


My low-bitrate files are pausing and stopping normally now. Thank you thank you thank you. Since 1167 I haven't had the problem with fast playback after pausing/gstreamer crashing yet.  I do notice that the sound has a little "hiccup" before playing normally after a track has been paused, but it's very brief, and I'm not sure if it's new.

----------


## ivanovnegro

I have an answer. If somebody can help me, hes welcome.
I have a creative zen and would like to synchronize it with my lovely g-deque. 
So I think I have to use the copy function, am I right? But when I do that, the zen doesnt appear in the list to have the possibility to copy the music files to the mp3 player.
On the desktop my zen is there and in nautilus too.

----------


## VastOne

> With help of anonbeat I found the problem. I had too low values for the Crossfader.
> I've been runing guayadeque for several months now and at some point there was a change in the scale of the crossfading values, they were multiplied by 10 to allow decimals. So in my guayadeque.conf, instead of having
> 
> 
> ```
> FadeOutTime=40
> FadeInTime=10
> FadeInVolStart=80
> FadeInVolTriger=50
> ...



Mine were this way too, thanks for the heads up...

This begs the question though, as to how we can do a build and make sure we have all of the correct values at any given time.  I know I have run into this exact issues before where I did not have the most up to date conf file and have wondered about it.

----------


## ivanovnegro

Im on revision 1169. One thing I noticed when Im unpacking folders is that g-deque hangs a little while playing music but maybe its a hardware problem with my machine.
And I have good news, I installed pulseaudio equalizer for a sytem wide sound and now the issue with the high cpu load is resolved on my notebook. When I stop or pause now I havent got problems, guayadeque sleeps.
Before I used my intern audio device and now I use the LADSPA plugin.
Thank you VastOne for your recommendation on the discussion thread.

----------


## VastOne

> Im on revision 1169. One thing I noticed when Im unpacking folders is that g-deque hangs a little while playing music but maybe its a hardware problem with my machine.
> And I have good news, I installed pulseaudio equalizer for a sytem wide sound and now the issue with the high cpu load is resolved on my notebook. When I stop or pause now I havent got problems, guayadeque sleeps.
> Before I used my intern audio device and now I use the LADSPA plugin.
> Thank you VastOne for your recommendation on the discussion thread.


My pleasure...

That PA EQ has made my 7.1 optical surround setup rock and with any 320 bitrate it is just incredible

I am going to start a process of answering anything with also posting a of one of your favorite radio streams.

We need to make sure we do it as we are answering so that we do not turn this thread into something else.

One I have found is through Shoutcast and it's the *1.FM Destination Spa* found under the Ambient Genre..  A very cool mix.

----------


## rotwang888

A few times today I've had the highlighted (w/play icon) track and album art be one track ahead of the track that's actually playing.  Here's some output from the most recent time.


```
09:55:03 PM: OnMediaTags...
09:55:03 PM: guFaderPlayBin::AudioChanged (1280221028)
09:55:03 PM: OnMediaState: 4 1280221028 1280221028
09:55:03 PM: OnMediaPlayStarted  1280221028
09:55:03 PM: SavePlayedTrack 0     1280221028
09:55:03 PM: PlayTime: 192 Length: 194
09:55:03 PM: OnMediaBitrate...84000
09:55:03 PM: The file dont exists /home/craig/.guayadeque/lyrics/Louis Armstrong/Tight Like This.lyric
09:55:03 PM: OnMediaBitrate...83862
09:55:03 PM: OnMediaPosition... 193108 - 194716   1280221028 0
09:55:03 PM: guMediaCtrl::GetState 2
09:55:03 PM: OnNextTrackButtonClick Cur: 160    0   0
09:55:03 PM: guMediaCtrl::GetState 2
09:55:03 PM: OnNextTrackButtonClick : State = 2
09:55:03 PM: SetNextTrack: 161
09:55:03 PM: LoadMedia Cur: 161  1
09:55:03 PM: guMediaCtrl::Load 1
09:55:03 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * current stream list * * * * * * * * * *
09:55:03 PM: [playing] 'Hour_of_Slack_1233.mp3'
09:55:03 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
09:55:04 PM: OnMediaPosition... 0 - 194716   1280221028 1280221028
TagLib: MPEG::Header::parse() -- Invalid sample rate.
TagLib: MPEG::Header::parse() -- Invalid sample rate.
09:55:05 PM: OnMediaPosition... 1164 - 194716   1280221028 1280221028
TagLib: MPEG::Header::parse() -- Invalid sample rate.
TagLib: MPEG::Properties::read() -- Page headers were invalid.
TagLib: MPEG::Header::parse() -- Invalid sample rate.
TagLib: MPEG::Properties::read() -- Page headers were invalid.
09:55:06 PM: OnMediaPosition... 2162 - 194716   1280221028 1280221028
09:55:06 PM: guMediaCtrl::GetState 2
TagLib: MPEG::Header::parse() -- Invalid sample rate.
09:55:07 PM: OnMediaPosition... 3163 - 194716   1280221028 1280221028
09:55:08 PM: OnMediaPosition... 4161 - 194716   1280221028 1280221028
09:55:09 PM: OnMediaPosition... 5158 - 194716   1280221028 1280221028
09:55:10 PM: guMediaCtrl::GetState 2
09:55:10 PM: OnMediaPosition... 6157 - 194716   1280221028 1280221028
TagLib: MPEG::Header::parse() -- Invalid sample rate.
TagLib: MPEG::Header::parse() -- Invalid sample rate.
09:55:11 PM: OnMediaPosition... 7156 - 194716   1280221028 1280221028
TagLib: MPEG::Header::parse() -- Invalid sample rate.
09:55:12 PM: OnMediaPosition... 8152 - 194716   1280221028 1280221028
TagLib: MPEG::Header::parse() -- Invalid sample rate.
TagLib: MPEG::Header::parse() -- Invalid sample rate.
09:55:13 PM: OnMediaPosition... 9151 - 194716   1280221028 1280221028
09:55:13 PM: guMediaCtrl::GetState 2
09:55:14 PM: OnMediaPosition... 10149 - 194716   1280221028 1280221028
09:55:15 PM: OnMediaPosition... 11147 - 194716   1280221028 1280221028
09:55:16 PM: OnMediaPosition... 12148 - 194716   1280221028 1280221028
09:55:17 PM: guMediaCtrl::GetState 2
09:55:17 PM: OnMediaPosition... 13145 - 194716   1280221028 1280221028
TagLib: MPEG::Header::parse() -- Invalid sample rate.
TagLib: MPEG::Header::parse() -- Invalid sample rate.
TagLib: MPEG::Header::parse() -- Invalid sample rate.
TagLib: MPEG::Header::parse() -- Invalid sample rate.
09:55:18 PM: OnMediaPosition... 14144 - 194716   1280221028 1280221028
09:55:19 PM: OnMediaPosition... 15141 - 194716   1280221028 1280221028
TagLib: ID3v2.4 no longer supports the frame type TDAT.  It will be discarded from the tag.
TagLib: ID3v2.4 no longer supports the frame type TDAT.  It will be discarded from the tag.
09:55:20 PM: OnMediaPosition... 16138 - 194716   1280221028 1280221028
09:55:20 PM: guMediaCtrl::GetState 2
09:55:21 PM: OnMediaPosition... 17136 - 194716   1280221028 1280221028
09:55:22 PM: OnMediaPosition... 18134 - 194716   1280221028 1280221028
09:55:23 PM: OnMediaPosition... 19132 - 194716   1280221028 1280221028
09:55:24 PM: guMediaCtrl::GetState 2
09:55:24 PM: OnMediaPosition... 20130 - 194716   1280221028 1280221028
TagLib: MPEG::Header::parse() -- Invalid sample rate.
09:55:25 PM: OnMediaPosition... 21128 - 194716   1280221028 1280221028
TagLib: MPEG::Header::parse() -- Invalid sample rate.
09:55:26 PM: OnMediaPosition... 22128 - 194716   1280221028 1280221028
09:55:27 PM: OnMediaPosition... 23127 - 194716   1280221028 1280221028
09:55:27 PM: guMediaCtrl::GetState 2
09:55:27 PM: Error: Image file is not of type image/jpeg.
09:55:28 PM: OnMediaPosition... 24125 - 194716   1280221028 1280221028
09:55:28 PM: Warning: No image handler for type image/jpg defined.
TagLib: MPEG::Header::parse() -- Invalid sample rate.
09:55:29 PM: OnMediaPosition... 25123 - 194716   1280221028 1280221028
09:55:30 PM: OnMediaPosition... 26121 - 194716   1280221028 1280221028
TagLib: MPEG::Header::parse() -- Invalid sample rate.
TagLib: MPEG::Header::parse() -- Invalid sample rate.
TagLib: MPEG::Header::parse() -- Invalid sample rate.
TagLib: MPEG::Header::parse() -- Invalid sample rate.
TagLib: MPEG::Header::parse() -- Invalid sample rate.
09:55:31 PM: guMediaCtrl::GetState 2
09:55:31 PM: OnMediaPosition... 27119 - 194716   1280221028 1280221028
09:55:31 PM: Warning: No image handler for type image/jpg defined.
09:55:32 PM: Warning: No image handler for type image/jpg defined.
09:55:32 PM: Warning: No image handler for type image/jpg defined.
09:55:32 PM: OnMediaPosition... 28117 - 194716   1280221028 1280221028
09:55:33 PM: OnStopButtonClick Cur: 161
09:55:33 PM: ***************************************************************************** guMediaCtrl::Stop
09:55:33 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * current stream list * * * * * * * * * *
09:55:33 PM: [playing] 'Hour_of_Slack_1233.mp3'
09:55:33 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
09:55:33 PM: guFaderPlayBin::StartFade (1280221028) 1.00, 0.00, 200
09:55:33 PM: guTimeLine::ValueChanged to 0.00
09:55:33 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * current stream list * * * * * * * * * *
09:55:33 PM: [fading->stopped] 'Hour_of_Slack_1233.mp3'
09:55:33 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
09:55:33 PM: SavePlayedTrack 0     1280221028
09:55:33 PM: PlayTime: 28 Length: 194
09:55:33 PM: Got Application Message guayadeque-fade-out-done
09:55:33 PM: guMediaCtrl:FadeOutDone
09:55:33 PM: guFaderPlayBin::Stop (1280221028)
09:55:33 PM: OnMediaState: 2 1280221028 1280221028
09:55:33 PM: guMediaCtrl::GetState 4
09:55:33 PM: StatusChanged( 2, 0, 0, 0 )
09:55:33 PM: Warning: No image handler for type image/jpg defined.
09:55:33 PM: OnMediaPosition... 0 - 0   1280221028 1280221028
09:55:33 PM: Warning: No image handler for type image/jpg defined.
09:55:34 PM: guMediaCtrl::GetState 4
TagLib: MPEG::Header::parse() -- Invalid sample rate.
09:55:35 PM: Warning: No image handler for type image/jpg defined.
TagLib: MPEG::Header::parse() -- Invalid sample rate.
09:55:37 PM: Warning: No image handler for type image/jpg defined.
TagLib: MPEG::Header::parse() -- Invalid sample rate.
TagLib: MPEG::Header::parse() -- Invalid sample rate.
09:55:38 PM: guMediaCtrl::GetState 4
09:55:39 PM: Warning: No image handler for type  defined.
TagLib: ID3v2.4 no longer supports the frame type TDAT.  It will be discarded from the tag.
09:55:41 PM: guMediaCtrl::GetState 4
```

 I notice (and I've seen this a lot, not just in the output here) text with "playing/fading/whatever 'Hour_of_Slack_1233.mp3'" when that file is not even in the now playing list.  I don't know what that has to do with anything but it's odd.

----------


## Grone1985

Hello everyone! This is a great project! Congratulations!

One question... Will version 0.2.6 be added to the PPA or Sourceforge anytime soon? Or any version other than 0.2.5?

Thanks!

----------


## anonbeat

> I have an answer. If somebody can help me, hes welcome.
> I have a creative zen and would like to synchronize it with my lovely g-deque. 
> So I think I have to use the copy function, am I right? But when I do that, the zen doesnt appear in the list to have the possibility to copy the music files to the mp3 player.
> On the desktop my zen is there and in nautilus too.


Maybe its mounted into ~/.gvfs directory?

----------


## camaron1

Hi Anon,
I've got this estrange and annoying problem since last guayadeque update: every time I start the program my layout is totally lost and what I get is what you see in attached photo, so first thing I have to spend a minute getting back to my own layout. Why could this be?

Thanks

----------


## camaron1

Also, Guayadeque seems very unstable just now, it crushes regualarly (some times when I manually add album artwork) 

Every time I start the volume is defaulted to half and if I press the equalizer button Guayadeque crushes as well. And of course after the program has crushed I restart guayadeque with this totally alien layout.

----------


## anonbeat

> Hi Anon,
> I've got this estrange and annoying problem since last guayadeque update: every time I start the program my layout is totally lost and what I get is what you see in attached photo, so first thing I have to spend a minute getting back to my own layout. Why could this be?
> 
> Thanks





> Also, Guayadeque seems very unstable just now, it crushes regualarly (some times when I manually add album artwork) 
> 
> Every time I start the volume is defaulted to half and if I press the equalizer button Guayadeque crushes as well. And of course after the program has crushed I restart guayadeque with this totally alien layout.


Try to start from scratch with it deleting the ~/.guayadeque dir. Save the directory to any location in case you want to recover the database. I guess you have a corrupted configuration file.
Let me know if that solves the problem or not.

Thanks for your help

----------


## anonbeat

wow just noticed it was the 4000th post

Its time for a big Thank you guys for all your help testing the program!!

----------


## anonbeat

> Hello everyone! This is a great project! Congratulations!
> 
> One question... Will version 0.2.6 be added to the PPA or Sourceforge anytime soon? Or any version other than 0.2.5?
> 
> Thanks!


The development version is there already (In ppa). To use it uninstall guayadeque and install guayadeque-svn

Once 0.2.6 is oficially out the sourceforge will be updated with the released 0.2.6 version

Thanks for your help

----------


## camaron1

> Try to start from scratch with it deleting the ~/.guayadeque dir. Save the directory to any location in case you want to recover the database. I guess you have a corrupted configuration file.
> Let me know if that solves the problem or not.
> 
> Thanks for your help


Hi anon,
I deleted .guayadeque (kept database), I deleted Guayadeque folder too, I reinstalled from scratch and the problem persist. I've tried both with old database and without it and it is the same. Just a thought, I was synchronizing .guayadeque with Ubuntu One and I wonder if it could be related. Ubuntu one has messed other things before. I stopped synchronizing the folder but the ubuntuone icons persist. Any ideas? As it is just now my guayadeque is unusable. :Sad:

----------


## anonbeat

> can you please describes the makefile lines...??
> 
> setup:
>         @echo "[SETUP] Setting the initials of build system for $(REL) "
>         @echo "CROSS_COMPILER=$(CROSS_GCC)" > Rules.make
>         @echo "CROSS_TOOL_DIR=$(CROSS_TOOL_DIR)" >> Rules.make


The makefile is generated by cmake when you invoke cmake .

----------


## PenguinOfSteel

Hi! I'm having some problems!!

1. After a 20 minutes (more or less) pause, I resume play. Guayadeque jump at the same time of the next track, but without updating the MPRIS (panflute disaplayed the previous track, and from that moment continued to display the track played previously the current track)

2. I have tried to delete all the content of .guayadeque folder except the library. From that moment the layout was totally a mess. I have reorganized it but after exiting and restarting the program, the layout returned to be a mess.

3. I retag an album using musicbrainz. After clicking ok, all my library disappeard!

----------


## anonbeat

> Hi anon,
> I deleted .guayadeque (kept database), I deleted Guayadeque folder too, I reinstalled from scratch and the problem persist. I've tried both with old database and without it and it is the same. Just a thought, I was synchronizing .guayadeque with Ubuntu One and I wonder if it could be related. Ubuntu one has messed other things before. I stopped synchronizing the folder but the ubuntuone icons persist. Any ideas? As it is just now my guayadeque is unusable.


I uninstalled all the ubuntu one packages from my system as I found them a totally mess. I dont know if its related or not with it.

Can you try with a new user in your system with no ubuntu one enabled ?

----------


## camaron1

I really don't know what to do next. A new user account has not solved the problem. Ubuntu one is off but the same problems still persist. I've tried saving different layouts but doesn't help. The same messy layout comes back when I restart guayadeque which then crushes frequently.

----------


## PenguinOfSteel

I have a correction to my previous bug report.

I have resumed all the configuration from the .guayadeque back up, so all my layouts and library have been recovered.

I move all the parameters of the crossfader (I have read in a post that recently the scale have been changed) and then I set it to "no crossfade" as usual.

I start play, after some songs have been played I came back to guayadeque, finding that:
. The player displayed the current track as well as panflute and covergloobus
. The playlist display as playing, the next track in queue!!!!

----------


## anonbeat

> I really don't know what to do next. A new user account has not solved the problem. Ubuntu one is off but the same problems still persist. I've tried saving different layouts but doesn't help. The same messy layout comes back when I restart guayadeque which then crushes frequently.


Could you please confirm that the file ~/.guayadeque/guayadeque.conf have been created and you have permissions to write on it ?

Thanks for your help

----------


## PenguinOfSteel

> I have a correction to my previous bug report.
> 
> I have resumed all the configuration from the .guayadeque back up, so all my layouts and library have been recovered.
> 
> I move all the parameters of the crossfader (I have read in a post that recently the scale have been changed) and then I set it to "no crossfade" as usual.
> 
> I start play, after some songs have been played I came back to guayadeque, finding that:
> . The player displayed the current track as well as panflute and covergloobus
> . The playlist display as playing, the next track in queue!!!!


Ok It seems that when guayadeque goes to the next track after finishing playing the current one, it reproduce the correct track but the playlist skip it and goes to the "next next" track

----------


## camaron1

> Could you please confirm that the file ~/.guayadeque/guayadeque.conf have been created and you have permissions to write on it ?
> 
> Thanks for your help


Confirmed, i have read/write permission to write on it

----------


## anonbeat

> Confirmed, i have read/write permission to write on it


Can you compile it with ./buildd instead of ./build and run it from gdb and close it to see if its crashing on close ?

Thanks

----------


## anonbeat

> Ok It seems that when guayadeque goes to the next track after finishing playing the current one, it reproduce the correct track but the playlist skip it and goes to the "next next" track


What is your crossfader settings ?

----------


## camaron1

> Can you compile it with ./buildd instead of ./build and run it from gdb and close it to see if its crashing on close ?
> 
> Thanks


what is gdb?

----------


## anonbeat

> what is gdb?


Its a debugger.



```
sudo apt-get install gdb
```

Thanks

----------


## camaron1

> Its a debugger.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo apt-get install gdb
> ```
> 
> Thanks


Do excuse my ignorance. I've build guayadeque with ./buildd. I've got gdb installed. how do i run guayadeque from gdb now?

Thanks for your patience.

----------


## anonbeat

> Do excuse my ignorance. I've build guayadeque with ./buildd. I've got gdb installed. how do i run guayadeque from gdb now?
> 
> Thanks for your patience.


See the 1st post of this thread please.

Thanks for your help

----------


## PenguinOfSteel

> What is your crossfader settings ?


I disabled it!

I have observed in real time the behaviour of guayadeque.
It seems that the playlist jump to the next track a little earlier then the player does, could this be related with the problem?

Another thing, as usual the problem appear randomly.

I have start gdb, how can I save the output?? I have just now had the problem so I can show you exactly where in the gdb output

----------


## anonbeat

> I disabled it!
> 
> I have observed in real time the behaviour of guayadeque.
> It seems that the playlist jump to the next track a little earlier then the player does, could this be related with the problem?
> 
> Another thing, as usual the problem appear randomly.
> 
> I have start gdb, how can I save the output?? I have just now had the problem so I can show you exactly where in the gdb output


For your problem gdb is useless and adds more noise to the output. Just run it from console and send me the output to my email.

Thanks for your help

----------


## dranach

> I have an answer. If somebody can help me, hes welcome.
> I have a creative zen and would like to synchronize it with my lovely g-deque. 
> So I think I have to use the copy function, am I right? But when I do that, the zen doesnt appear in the list to have the possibility to copy the music files to the mp3 player.
> On the desktop my zen is there and in nautilus too.


I confirm the 'copy to..' function. After the last addition ('Album Artist'), it works great for me. (Thanks Anon!).

I sync to a Sansa Fuze 8GB with Rockbox installed on it. When I send my playlists to my player, I see the Sansa Fuze in the 'Select Destination Directory' window.

I am using the mp3 player in MSC mode, not MTP.

----------


## camaron1

> Can you compile it with ./buildd instead of ./build and run it from gdb and close it to see if its crashing on close ?
> 
> Thanks


This is what I get (not a clue what i means but segmentation faults sounds worrying... :Razz: )




> Program received signal SIGSEGV, Segmentation fault.
> 0x081ba759 in wxArrayInt::Add (this=0x8611b58, __in_chrg=<value optimised out>)
>     at /usr/include/wx-2.8/wx/dynarray.h:994
> 994	WX_DEFINE_USER_EXPORTED_ARRAY_INT(int, wxArrayInt, class WXDLLIMPEXP_BASE);

----------


## anonbeat

> This is what I get (not a clue what i means but segmentation faults sounds worrying...)


Can you post the backtrace please ?

Thanks for your help

----------


## camaron1

> Can you post the backtrace please ?
> 
> Thanks for your help


Hi, this is what I get,




> Program received signal SIGSEGV, Segmentation fault.
> 0x081ba759 in wxArrayInt::Add (this=0x8611bc8, __in_chrg=<value optimised out>)
>     at /usr/include/wx-2.8/wx/dynarray.h:994
> 994	WX_DEFINE_USER_EXPORTED_ARRAY_INT(int, wxArrayInt, class WXDLLIMPEXP_BASE);
> (gdb) bt
> #0  0x081ba759 in wxArrayInt::Add (this=0x8611bc8, 
>     __in_chrg=<value optimised out>) at /usr/include/wx-2.8/wx/dynarray.h:994
> #1  ~guPlayerPanel (this=0x8611bc8, __in_chrg=<value optimised out>)
>     at /home/jorge/guayadeque/src/PlayerPanel.cpp:520
> ...

----------


## anonbeat

> Hi, this is what I get,


Can you send me your ~/.guayadeque/guayadeque.conf file to my email ?

Thanks for your help

----------


## PenguinOfSteel

Hi to all! I have posted a new Idea in the Ideatorrent regarding playlist

https://sourceforge.net/apps/ideator...rrent/idea/71/


Another thing is: anon could it be possible in the dynamic playlists to use time as limit to populate them?

----------


## rotwang888

> Hi to all! I have posted a new Idea in the Ideatorrent regarding playlist
> 
> https://sourceforge.net/apps/ideator...rrent/idea/71/


Why not just clear your now playing list, drag an artist into it, randomize that list and just play the first 15 tracks?

----------


## PenguinOfSteel

> Why not just clear your now playing list, drag an artist into it, randomize that list and just play the first 15 tracks?


Well I would prefer to use playlists, in ordere to set other parameters

----------


## camaron1

> Why not just clear your now playing list, drag an artist into it, randomize that list and just play the first 15 tracks?


You wouldn't even need to clear your playlist first. Just drag the artist onto the playlist and randomize as you say.

----------


## PenguinOfSteel

Hi Anon!
I have found a small bug when I use the custom commands.
The blank spaces in the folder name are not passed with the "\" before! This cause commands not to be executed!

----------


## anonbeat

> Hi, this is what I get,


This is fixed in svn now

Thanks for your bug report

----------


## camaron1

> This is fixed in svn now
> 
> Thanks for your bug report


It does work, thanks very much indeed

Regards

----------


## mr_hangman

Anon, I found a strange behavior with one song - Romance of the north sea. If this song is played after any song, I can't skip to the next track.

Here is the log and the song is sent to your email.



```
12:59:33 PM: OnMediaPosition... 40180 - 178905   1280313713 1280313713
12:59:34 PM: OnMediaPosition... 41181 - 178905   1280313713 1280313713
12:59:35 PM: OnMediaPosition... 42181 - 178905   1280313713 1280313713
12:59:36 PM: OnMediaPosition... 43180 - 178905   1280313713 1280313713
12:59:37 PM: OnMediaPosition... 44179 - 178905   1280313713 1280313713
12:59:38 PM: OnMediaPosition... 45178 - 178905   1280313713 1280313713
12:59:39 PM: OnMediaPosition... 46177 - 178905   1280313713 1280313713
12:59:40 PM: OnMediaPosition... 47177 - 178905   1280313713 1280313713
12:59:40 PM: OnNextTrackButtonClick Cur: 17    1280313713   0
12:59:41 PM: OnMediaPosition... 48178 - 178905   1280313713 1280313713
12:59:42 PM: OnMediaPosition... 49178 - 178905   1280313713 1280313713
12:59:42 PM: OnNextTrackButtonClick Cur: 17    1280313713   0
12:59:43 PM: OnMediaPosition... 50176 - 178905   1280313713 1280313713
12:59:43 PM: OnNextTrackButtonClick Cur: 17    1280313713   0
12:59:44 PM: OnMediaPosition... 51175 - 178905   1280313713 1280313713
12:59:44 PM: OnNextTrackButtonClick Cur: 17    1280313713   0
12:59:44 PM: OnNextTrackButtonClick Cur: 17    1280313713   0
12:59:45 PM: OnMediaPosition... 52175 - 178905   1280313713 1280313713
12:59:46 PM: OnMediaPosition... 53174 - 178905   1280313713 1280313713
12:59:46 PM: OnNextTrackButtonClick Cur: 17    1280313713   0
12:59:47 PM: OnMediaPosition... 54172 - 178905   1280313713 1280313713
12:59:48 PM: OnMediaPosition... 55172 - 178905   1280313713 1280313713
12:59:49 PM: OnMediaPosition... 56171 - 178905   1280313713 1280313713
12:59:50 PM: OnMediaPosition... 57170 - 178905   1280313713 1280313713
12:59:51 PM: OnMediaPosition... 58171 - 178905   1280313713 1280313713
```

If you cannot reproduce it just let me know how to get more information for you.

Thank you

----------


## anonbeat

> Anon, I found a strange behavior with one song - Romance of the north sea. If this song is played after any song, I can't skip to the next track.
> 
> Here is the log and the song is sent to your email.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 12:59:33 PM: OnMediaPosition... 40180 - 178905   1280313713 1280313713
> 12:59:34 PM: OnMediaPosition... 41181 - 178905   1280313713 1280313713
> ...


Will need the complete log. Send it to my email if you have it please

Thanks

----------


## anonbeat

> There is another small issue.
> When I play some songs, the bitrate showed in the library keeps changing throughout the song. It might be the problem of VBR files (I guess). I'm sending the file to your email.
> 
> I just notice a big improvement in the player control. With the new engine it stops and continues exactly from where I pause. It is very very helpful as I sometimes transcribe songs and need to repeat a small part (4-5 sec) of a song again and again. That's why I usually have the pause issue. But now after a few hours of testing, the problem seems to be gone.
> 
> Thank you very much.


In svn now only updates the database when the new bitrate is higher than the database stored one.

Thanks for your help

----------


## ivanovnegro

> Maybe its mounted into ~/.gvfs directory?


Yes thats it. Thanks.

----------


## anonbeat

All ppl not using crossfader can test if the double skip is gone using svn revision 1172 ?

Thanks for your help

----------


## _Smiler_

Hi, the player just crashed as I was tagging songs. I don't know how to get a bug report, I can't use ubuntu-bug to do it. I'll follow directions though! Running Lucid.

----------


## mr_hangman

> All ppl not using crossfader can test if the double skip is gone using svn revision 1172 ?
> 
> Thanks for your help


I have tested with those songs that caused the problem. None of them seem to have this issue anymore. The track being played is highlighted correctly and the skip button is working properly.

I'll keep it running to see if it's really gone.

Thank you very much.

----------


## darkmaxa

@anonbeat
Little suggestion...

In album list there is no artist name, currently format is:
[album]
[year]


and this is OK if I filter albums with artist list, but often I'm just searching trough whole album list or just filter it with Genre. I do not see artist name in this ocassions.

So, i would be nice to add artist name in album list, for example in this format:
[artist]
[album] ([year])


ie.

Simon & Garfunkel
Wednesday Morning, 3 A.M. (1964)

or

 Wednesday Morning, 3 A.M. (1964)
by Simon & Garfunkel

or something similar...

----------


## anonbeat

> Hi, the player just crashed as I was tagging songs. I don't know how to get a bug report, I can't use ubuntu-bug to do it. I'll follow directions though! Running Lucid.


Could you try getting a backtrace ? you can read about how to do it in the 1st post of this thread.

Thanks for your help

----------


## darkmaxa

svn revision 1172 is working well for now...

I noticed just one little issue... skip (back or forward) doesn't work correctly if song is paused.

How to reproduce bug: Just play any song from the now playing list, then press pause and skip forward two songs (for example) and then press play again. Result: In now playing list active song is not highlighted correctly.

----------


## darkmaxa

> I disabled it!


Where is the option to disable crossfader? I can't find it.

----------


## mr_hangman

> Where is the option to disable crossfader? I can't find it.


To disable crossfading, I drag the bars in Preferences > Crossfader to the left - 0.0  :Wink: .

----------


## darkmaxa

> To disable crossfading, I drag the bars in Preferences > Crossfader to the left - 0.0 .


Thanks!  :Smile:  I've been looking for a checkbox to disable it.

----------


## anonbeat

> svn revision 1172 is working well for now...
> 
> I noticed just one little issue... skip (back or forward) doesn't work correctly if song is paused.
> 
> How to reproduce bug: Just play any song from the now playing list, then press pause and skip forward two songs (for example) and then press play again. Result: In now playing list active song is not highlighted correctly.


This is fixed in svn revision 1173. Please check it out and let me know

Thanks for your bug report

----------


## anonbeat

> This does remind me a bit of the scramble to get Wacom working on Linux a few years back.  LOTS of input on a project that did work quite well for most once it was completed.
> 
> Seeing as this has now been accepted by Debian, you can trust it will move even more rapidly.
> 
> As I said .. I will work on it .. some of it may be in the learning curve.  But the front end of this program is truly outstanding. My speakers have never been more happy! 
> 
> Bottom line, it SOUNDS great and no convoluted pathways to adjustments.  So many audio programs sound like a tin can on a string as they concentrate on the bells and whistles and the eye candy before they even get the motor running.  Apparently this is NOT the case with this program!


Thanks for your positive feedback. 

Could you please try to update to the latest svn revision and let me know how it sounds ?

Thanks for your help

----------


## anonbeat

> Just started with this, and first impressions are good 
> ...
> One thing that irked me a little - cover art. It seems that if your cover art is embedded in the mp3 (which a lot of mine is), it doesn't show up as an album art, only if the image file is in the directory is it added. It would be nice if it would also look to the mp3s if no files are found.
> ...
> Thanks for this, I've been getting a little irritated with Exaile lately, this looks to be a good replacement.


Dont know if you noticed it but now the library scanner if no cover is found try to search the cover embedded in any audio file in the directory.

Thanks

----------


## darkmaxa

I'm using 1173 for two hours (before that 2-3 hours 1172).

My old conf file and layout are properly loaded, and everything works as should, without any crashes or problems.

Compared to Banshee and Rhythmbox, Guayadeque sounds good. I've not noticed any flaws in the sound quality.

My audio setup:
Asus Xonar DX -> AKG K702

Test disk:
Alan Parsons & Stephen Court - Sound Check (1993) - FLAC

----------


## anonbeat

> I'm using 1173 for two hours (before that 2-3 hours 1172).
> 
> My old conf file and layout are properly loaded, and everything works as should, without any crashes or problems.
> 
> Compared to Banshee and Rhythmbox, Guayadeque sounds good. I've not noticed any flaws in the sound quality.
> 
> My audio setup:
> Asus Xonar DX -> AKG K702
> 
> ...


Thanks for your report. I wanted to confirm that the new xfade engine sound is as good as the one used before.

----------


## VastOne

> I'm using 1173 for two hours (before that 2-3 hours 1172).
> 
> My old conf file and layout are properly loaded, and everything works as should, without any crashes or problems.
> 
> Compared to Banshee and Rhythmbox, Guayadeque sounds good. I've not noticed any flaws in the sound quality.
> 
> My audio setup:
> Asus Xonar DX -> AKG K702
> 
> ...


Have you tried an equalizer for even better sound?

For equalizers, there is nothing better than the system wide PulseAudio Equalizer, info and setup instructions here,  and there is a ppa for easy install.

I have used it for several months, it is very robust and creates incredible environments. I have since turned off the one in G-Que

----------


## darkmaxa

> Have you tried an equalizer for even better sound?
> 
> For equalizers, there is nothing better than the system wide PulseAudio Equalizer, info and setup instructions here,  and there is a ppa for easy install.
> 
> I have used it for several months, it is very robust and creates  incredible environments. I have since turned off the one in  G-Que


Thanks for the suggestion, but I don't prefer to use equalizer because I like to hear "neutral" sound, as is recorded, without any modifications.  :Smile:  I'm listening only FLAC and vinyl rips, and it sounds much better (without equalizer or other effects) than for example mp3 or wma.
*
Another minor issue:
*If "smart mode" is off and last song on the playlist is finished, play/pause button doesn't change icon to corresponding player state, it looks like the play is still in progress.

----------


## anonbeat

> Thanks for the suggestion, but I don't prefer to use equalizer because I like to hear "neutral" sound, as is recorded, without any modifications.  I'm listening only FLAC and vinyl rips, and it sounds much better (without equalizer or other effects) than for example mp3 or wma.
> *
> Another minor issue:
> *If "smart mode" is off and last song on the playlist is finished, play/pause button doesn't change icon to corresponding player state, it looks like the play is still in progress.


This should be fixed in svn revision 1174

Thanks for your bug report

----------


## VastOne

This looks really cool. I like the way this is shown now.

----------


## darkmaxa

> My computer completely freezes (hard reset required) while is the monitor in sleep mode and Guayadeque is playing music. I'm not 100% sure that problem is related to Guayadeque, but I strongly suspect.
> 
> My computer is normally powered on 24/7 and a lot of time the monitor is in sleep mode, and computer *never* freezes, only when Guayadeque is active.
> 
> Edit:
> And yes, when the freeze happens, part of a song (about 1 second) is repeated again and again, until I do a hard reset.


I think I've found what causing this freezes.

Problem is one setting in Power Management:
*(checked)* Spin down hard disk when possible

I'm not sure whether is Ubuntu related or Guayadeque related issue, but it seems that problem occurs when system spins down hard drive while drive is still in use by Guayadeque.

----------


## mr_hangman

I have a small suggestion regarding the media control.

When a song is paused during the playback and the stop button is pressed, the slidebar should move back to 0:00. 

At the moment, the bar stays at the paused position and goes back to the beginning when the resume button is pressed. This gives a feeling that the song is paused while it is actually stopped.

----------


## VastOne

> I think I've found what causing this freezes.
> 
> Problem is one setting in Power Management:
> *(checked)* Spin down hard disk when possible
> 
> I'm not sure whether is Ubuntu related or Guayadeque related issue, but it seems that problem occurs when system spins down hard drive while drive is still in use by Guayadeque.


I have a similar issue with an older HP laptop that I have Ubuntu loaded on.  No matter how I change the power or close lid options, it does what you are describing and is very frustrating.

It most likely is a Ubuntu issue.

----------


## anonbeat

> I have a small suggestion regarding the media control.
> 
> When a song is paused during the playback and the stop button is pressed, the slidebar should move back to 0:00. 
> 
> At the moment, the bar stays at the paused position and goes back to the beginning when the resume button is pressed. This gives a feeling that the song is paused while it is actually stopped.


This have been fixed in svn revision 1175.

Thanks for your suggestion

----------


## darkmaxa

> This looks really cool. I like the way this is shown now.


I'm not sure why, but I don't have icons in taskbar menu...

----------


## anonbeat

> I'm not sure why, but I don't have icons in taskbar menu...


Ubuntu have them disabed by default. To reenable follow this link for instructions

http://my.opera.com/pROCKrammer/blog...ns-ubuntu-9-10

Thanks

----------


## darkmaxa

> Ubuntu have them disabed by default. To reenable follow this link for instructions
> 
> http://my.opera.com/pROCKrammer/blog...ns-ubuntu-9-10
> 
> Thanks


Thx!  :Smile:

----------


## VastOne

> Ubuntu have them disabed by default. To reenable follow this link for instructions
> 
> http://my.opera.com/pROCKrammer/blog...ns-ubuntu-9-10
> 
> Thanks


Mayhap because I am running the most current kernel, but I never had to do that process to get these icons working

----------


## mr_hangman

Anon, one thing in the now playing list. If the list is longer than the size of the box, they are not shown correctly at startup (with save playlist on close enabled).



The songs before the currently selected one are hidden above the box. When I try to double click a song, the list pops down with the first click and confuses me ever time. And it's a bit inconvenient having to scroll every time on startup.

----------


## mr_hangman

> This have been fixed in svn revision 1175.
> 
> Thanks for your suggestion


Thanks for the fix! 

One more thing, when the slidebar goes back, I think the time should go back to 0:00 too.

Thank you.

----------


## anonbeat

> Thanks for the fix! 
> 
> One more thing, when the slidebar goes back, I think the time should go back to 0:00 too.
> 
> Thank you.


Done in rev 1176. Sorry for not noticing it in the previous update.

Thanks for your suggestion

----------


## eltama

I've found a way to make Guayadeque crash:
Add two songs to the Now Playing list, play the first and rename/move/delete the second. When Guayadeque finishes the first song and tries to play the second it crashes with a Segmentation fault.

If you cannot reproduce it I can make a bracktrace.

----------


## anonbeat

> I've found a way to make Guayadeque crash:
> Add two songs to the Now Playing list, play the first and rename/move/delete the second. When Guayadeque finishes the first song and tries to play the second it crashes with a Segmentation fault.
> 
> If you cannot reproduce it I can make a bracktrace.


Yes please do the backtrace because I cant reproduce the problem here.

Thanks for your help

----------


## VastOne

> Yes please do the backtrace because I cant reproduce the problem here.
> 
> Thanks for your help


I have tried and I cannot reproduce this one either.  I could see where renaming it would be an issue, but that should not cause a crash either.

----------


## anonbeat

> I have tried and I cannot reproduce this one either.  I could see where renaming it would be an issue, but that should not cause a crash either.





> I've found a way to make Guayadeque crash:
> Add two songs to the Now Playing list, play the first and rename/move/delete the second. When Guayadeque finishes the first song and tries to play the second it crashes with a Segmentation fault.
> 
> If you cannot reproduce it I can make a bracktrace.


I commited a new change that should fix the crash when the file in playlist is missing.

Thanks for your bug report.

----------


## ivanovnegro

> Mayhap because I am running the most current kernel, but I never had to do that process to get these icons working


Me neither but Im on Mint.

----------


## ivanovnegro

> Anon, one thing in the now playing list. If the list is longer than the size of the box, they are not shown correctly at startup (with save playlist on close enabled).
> 
> 
> 
> The songs before the currently selected one are hidden above the box. When I try to double click a song, the list pops down with the first click and confuses me ever time. And it's a bit inconvenient having to scroll every time on startup.


I have the same problem. I described it in an earlier post.

----------


## eltama

> I commited a new change that should fix the crash when the file in playlist is missing.
> 
> Thanks for your bug report.


Here is a backtrace with revision 1177



```
GNU gdb (GDB) 7.1-ubuntu
Copyright (C) 2010 Free Software Foundation, Inc.
License GPLv3+: GNU GPL version 3 or later <http://gnu.org/licenses/gpl.html>
This is free software: you are free to change and redistribute it.
There is NO WARRANTY, to the extent permitted by law.  Type "show copying"
and "show warranty" for details.
This GDB was configured as "x86_64-linux-gnu".
For bug reporting instructions, please see:
<http://www.gnu.org/software/gdb/bugs/>...
Reading symbols from /home/tamalet/bin/guayadeque/guayadeque...done.
(gdb) run
Starting program: /home/tamalet/bin/guayadeque/guayadeque 
[Thread debugging using libthread_db enabled]
05:24:18 PM: Deleted stale lock file '/home/tamalet/.guayadeque/.guayadeque-tamalet'.
05:24:19 PM: Initialized locale ( en_US )
[New Thread 0x7fffe8bfd710 (LWP 5632)]
[Thread 0x7fffe8bfd710 (LWP 5632) exited]
05:24:19 PM: Library Db Version 18
05:24:19 PM: Library Paths: 
05:24:19 PM: /home/tamalet/Music/Rock Nacional/
05:24:19 PM: /home/tamalet/Music/Cumbia/
05:24:19 PM: /home/tamalet/Music/Español/
05:24:19 PM: /home/tamalet/Music/Latinos/
05:24:19 PM: /home/tamalet/Music/Pop/
05:24:19 PM: /home/tamalet/Music/Internacional/
05:24:19 PM: /home/tamalet/Music/1nuevos/
05:24:19 PM: /home/tamalet/Music/Reggae/
05:24:19 PM: /home/tamalet/Music/Soundtracks/
05:24:19 PM: /home/tamalet/Music/Folklore/
05:24:19 PM: 000007FF
05:24:19 PM: Loading /home/tamalet/Music/Rock Nacional/Estelares/2010 - América/01 - Moneda corriente.mp3
05:24:19 PM: Loading /home/tamalet/Music/Rock Nacional/Estelares/2010 - América/02 - Cristal.mp3
05:24:19 PM: Loading /home/tamalet/Music/Rock Nacional/Estelares/2010 - América/03 - Un día perfecto.mp3
05:24:19 PM: Loading /home/tamalet/Music/Rock Nacional/Estelares/2010 - América/04 - Aire.mp3
05:24:19 PM: Loading /home/tamalet/Music/Rock Nacional/Estelares/2010 - América/05 - Melancolía.mp3
05:24:19 PM: Loading /home/tamalet/Music/Rock Nacional/Estelares/2010 - América/06 - El corazón sobre todo.mp3
05:24:19 PM: Loading /home/tamalet/Music/Rock Nacional/Estelares/2010 - América/07 - Ella dijo.mp3
05:24:19 PM: Loading /home/tamalet/Music/Rock Nacional/Estelares/2010 - América/08 - Un show.mp3
05:24:19 PM: Loading /home/tamalet/Music/Rock Nacional/Estelares/2010 - América/09 - 200 monos.mp3
05:24:19 PM: Loading /home/tamalet/Music/Rock Nacional/Estelares/2010 - América/10 - América.mp3
05:24:19 PM: Loading /home/tamalet/Music/Rock Nacional/Estelares/2010 - América/11 - Tanta gente.mp3
05:24:19 PM: Loading /home/tamalet/Music/Rock Nacional/Estelares/2010 - América/12 - Eléctricos duendes.mp3
05:24:19 PM: Loading /home/tamalet/Music/Rock Nacional/Estelares/2010 - América/13 - Jardines secos.mp3
05:24:19 PM: Loading /home/tamalet/Music/Rock Nacional/Estelares/2010 - América/14 - Ardimos.mp3
05:24:19 PM: Loading /home/tamalet/Music/Rock Nacional/Catupecu Machu/2007 - Laberintos entre aristas y dialectos/Capítulo 2 - Registro de la materia en concierto/03 - Entero o a pedazos.mp3
05:24:19 PM: Loading /home/tamalet/Music/Rock Nacional/Viejas Locas/1999 - Especial/14 - Una piba como vos.mp3
05:24:19 PM: Loading /home/tamalet/Music/Rock Nacional/Sui Generis/2000 - 20 Grandes éxitos/18. Mariel y el capitán.mp3
05:24:19 PM: SetNextTrack: 10
[New Thread 0x7fffe8bfd710 (LWP 5633)]
[Thread 0x7fffe8bfd710 (LWP 5633) exited]
05:24:27 PM: Tree Flag 00000002
05:24:27 PM: SetPath: /
[New Thread 0x7fffe8bfd710 (LWP 5859)]
[Thread 0x7fffe8bfd710 (LWP 5859) exited]
[New Thread 0x7fffe8bfd710 (LWP 5860)]
05:24:28 PM: Updating the podcasts...
05:24:28 PM: The current selected directory is '/'
05:24:28 PM: SetPath: /
[New Thread 0x7fffe6462710 (LWP 5861)]
[Thread 0x7fffe6462710 (LWP 5861) exited]
05:24:31 PM: StatusChanged( 2, 0, 0, 0 )
05:24:47 PM: SetNextTrack: 11
05:24:47 PM: LoadMedia Cur: 11  0
[New Thread 0x7fffe6462710 (LWP 5869)]
05:24:48 PM: OnMediaLoaded Cur: 11 1   1280420687
05:24:48 PM: OnMediaTags...
05:24:48 PM: OnMediaState: 4 0 1280420687
05:24:48 PM: OnMediaPlayStarted  1280420687
[New Thread 0x7fffdcf9c710 (LWP 5870)]
[New Thread 0x7fffdc79b710 (LWP 5871)]
[New Thread 0x7fffd7d88710 (LWP 5872)]
05:24:48 PM: Loged in to AudioScrobble service.
[New Thread 0x7fffd7587710 (LWP 5873)]
[New Thread 0x7fffd6d86710 (LWP 5874)]
[Thread 0x7fffdc79b710 (LWP 5871) exited]
[New Thread 0x7fffd6585710 (LWP 5875)]
[New Thread 0x7fffd5d84710 (LWP 5876)]
[New Thread 0x7fffdc79b710 (LWP 5877)]
05:24:48 PM: The file dont exists /home/tamalet/.guayadeque/lyrics/Estelares/Eléctricos duendes.lyric
[New Thread 0x7fffd5583710 (LWP 5878)]
05:24:48 PM: StatusChanged( 0, 0, 0, 0 )
[Thread 0x7fffd5d84710 (LWP 5876) exited]
[Thread 0x7fffdc79b710 (LWP 5877) exited]
[New Thread 0x7fffdc79b710 (LWP 5879)]
[New Thread 0x7fffd5d84710 (LWP 5880)]
[New Thread 0x7fffd4d82710 (LWP 5881)]
[Thread 0x7fffdc79b710 (LWP 5879) exited]
[Thread 0x7fffd5d84710 (LWP 5880) exited]
[New Thread 0x7fffdc79b710 (LWP 5882)]
[Thread 0x7fffd4d82710 (LWP 5881) exited]
[New Thread 0x7fffd4d82710 (LWP 5883)]
[Thread 0x7fffdc79b710 (LWP 5882) exited]
[New Thread 0x7fffd5d84710 (LWP 5884)]
[New Thread 0x7fffdc79b710 (LWP 5885)]
[New Thread 0x7fffcffff710 (LWP 5886)]
[Thread 0x7fffd4d82710 (LWP 5883) exited]
[New Thread 0x7fffcf7fe710 (LWP 5887)]
[New Thread 0x7fffd4d82710 (LWP 5888)]
[Thread 0x7fffd5d84710 (LWP 5884) exited]
[New Thread 0x7fffce7fc710 (LWP 5890)]
[New Thread 0x7fffceffd710 (LWP 5889)]
[New Thread 0x7fffd5d84710 (LWP 5891)]
[New Thread 0x7fffcdffb710 (LWP 5892)]
[Thread 0x7fffd4d82710 (LWP 5888) exited]
[Thread 0x7fffcf7fe710 (LWP 5887) exited]
[New Thread 0x7fffcf7fe710 (LWP 5893)]
[New Thread 0x7fffd4d82710 (LWP 5894)]
[Thread 0x7fffceffd710 (LWP 5889) exited]
[Thread 0x7fffdc79b710 (LWP 5885) exited]
[New Thread 0x7fffceffd710 (LWP 5895)]
[New Thread 0x7fffcd7fa710 (LWP 5896)]
05:24:48 PM: OnMediaBitrate... (1280420687) 192000
05:24:48 PM: OnMediaBitrate... (1280420687) 192000
[Thread 0x7fffcf7fe710 (LWP 5893) exited]
[Thread 0x7fffceffd710 (LWP 5895) exited]
[New Thread 0x7fffcf7fe710 (LWP 5897)]
[New Thread 0x7fffdc79b710 (LWP 5898)]
[Thread 0x7fffd4d82710 (LWP 5894) exited]
[Thread 0x7fffce7fc710 (LWP 5890) exited]
[Thread 0x7fffd5d84710 (LWP 5891) exited]
[Thread 0x7fffcdffb710 (LWP 5892) exited]
[Thread 0x7fffcffff710 (LWP 5886) exited]
[Thread 0x7fffd6d86710 (LWP 5874) exited]
[Thread 0x7fffcd7fa710 (LWP 5896) exited]
[New Thread 0x7fffd6d86710 (LWP 5899)]
[Thread 0x7fffdc79b710 (LWP 5898) exited]
[Thread 0x7fffcf7fe710 (LWP 5897) exited]
[Thread 0x7fffd6d86710 (LWP 5899) exited]
[Thread 0x7fffd5583710 (LWP 5878) exited]
[New Thread 0x7fffd6d86710 (LWP 5900)]
[New Thread 0x7fffd5583710 (LWP 5901)]
[New Thread 0x7fffcf7fe710 (LWP 5902)]
[New Thread 0x7fffdc79b710 (LWP 5903)]
[Thread 0x7fffd6d86710 (LWP 5900) exited]
[Thread 0x7fffdc79b710 (LWP 5903) exited]
[Thread 0x7fffd5583710 (LWP 5901) exited]
[Thread 0x7fffcf7fe710 (LWP 5902) exited]
[New Thread 0x7fffcf7fe710 (LWP 5904)]
[Thread 0x7fffd6585710 (LWP 5875) exited]
[New Thread 0x7fffd6585710 (LWP 5905)]
[New Thread 0x7fffd5583710 (LWP 5906)]
[New Thread 0x7fffdc79b710 (LWP 5908)]
[Thread 0x7fffd6585710 (LWP 5905) exited]
[Thread 0x7fffcf7fe710 (LWP 5904) exited]
[Thread 0x7fffd5583710 (LWP 5906) exited]
[Thread 0x7fffd7587710 (LWP 5873) exited]
[Thread 0x7fffdc79b710 (LWP 5908) exited]
05:24:50 PM: OnMediaPosition... 1172 - 221204   1280420687 0
05:24:51 PM: OnMediaPosition... 2027 - 221204   1280420687 0
05:24:52 PM: OnMediaPosition... 3031 - 221204   1280420687 0
05:24:53 PM: OnMediaPosition... 4034 - 221204   1280420687 0
05:24:54 PM: OnMediaPosition... 5047 - 221204   1280420687 0
05:24:55 PM: OnMediaPosition... 6048 - 221204   1280420687 0
05:24:56 PM: OnMediaPosition... 7053 - 221204   1280420687 0
05:24:57 PM: OnMediaPosition... 8052 - 221204   1280420687 0
05:24:58 PM: OnMediaPosition... 9050 - 221204   1280420687 0
05:24:59 PM: OnMediaPosition... 10047 - 221204   1280420687 0
05:25:00 PM: OnMediaPosition... 11044 - 221204   1280420687 0
05:25:01 PM: OnMediaPosition... 12043 - 221204   1280420687 0
05:25:02 PM: OnMediaPosition... 13041 - 221204   1280420687 0
05:25:03 PM: OnMediaPosition... 14039 - 221204   1280420687 0
05:25:04 PM: OnMediaPosition... 15037 - 221204   1280420687 0
05:25:05 PM: OnMediaPosition... 16040 - 221204   1280420687 0
05:25:06 PM: OnMediaPosition... 17084 - 221204   1280420687 0
05:25:07 PM: OnMediaPosition... 18083 - 221204   1280420687 0
05:25:08 PM: OnMediaPosition... 19079 - 221204   1280420687 0
05:25:09 PM: OnMediaPosition... 20078 - 221204   1280420687 0
05:25:10 PM: OnMediaPosition... 21076 - 221204   1280420687 0
05:25:11 PM: OnMediaPosition... 22074 - 221204   1280420687 0
05:25:12 PM: OnMediaPosition... 23072 - 221204   1280420687 0
05:25:13 PM: OnMediaPosition... 24069 - 221204   1280420687 0
[New Thread 0x7fffdc79b710 (LWP 5910)]
05:25:15 PM: OnMediaPosition... 217091 - 221204   1280420687 0
05:25:15 PM: Detected about to finish track... Trying to load the next track...
05:25:15 PM: OnNextTrackButtonClick Cur: 11    0   0
05:25:15 PM: SetNextTrack: 12
05:25:15 PM: LoadMedia Cur: 12  0
05:25:15 PM: Error: ee: Failed load of file 'file:///home/tamalet/Music/Rock Nacional/Estelares/2010 - América/13 - Jardines secos.mp3'
05:25:15 PM: OnNextTrackButtonClick Cur: 12    0   0
05:25:15 PM: SetNextTrack: 13
05:25:15 PM: LoadMedia Cur: 13  0
[New Thread 0x7fffd7587710 (LWP 5911)]
05:25:15 PM: OnMediaLoaded Cur: 12 1   1280420715
05:25:15 PM: guTimeLine::ValueChanged to 0.00
[New Thread 0x7fffd5583710 (LWP 5912)]
05:25:15 PM: OnMediaTags...
[New Thread 0x7fffcf7fe710 (LWP 5913)]
05:25:15 PM: OnMediaBitrate... (1280420715) 192000
05:25:15 PM: OnMediaBitrate... (1280420715) 192000
[Thread 0x7fffdc79b710 (LWP 5910) exited]
05:25:16 PM: OnMediaPosition... 218000 - 221204   1280420687 1280420715
05:25:17 PM: OnMediaState: 4 1280420687 1280420715
05:25:17 PM: OnMediaPlayStarted  1280420715
05:25:17 PM: SavePlayedTrack 0     1280420715
05:25:17 PM: PlayTime: 218 Length: 221
[New Thread 0x7fffdc79b710 (LWP 5915)]
05:25:17 PM: OnMediaFadeInStarted Cur: 12  0
[New Thread 0x7fffd6d86710 (LWP 5916)]
05:25:17 PM: The file dont exists /home/tamalet/.guayadeque/lyrics/Estelares/Ardimos.lyric
[New Thread 0x7fffd6585710 (LWP 5917)]
[New Thread 0x7fffd5d84710 (LWP 5918)]
[Thread 0x7fffdc79b710 (LWP 5915) exited]
05:25:17 PM: OnMediaPosition... 86 - 277380   1280420715 0
[Thread 0x7fffd5d84710 (LWP 5918) exited]
[New Thread 0x7fffd5d84710 (LWP 5919)]
[Thread 0x7fffd5d84710 (LWP 5919) exited]
[New Thread 0x7fffd5d84710 (LWP 5920)]
[Thread 0x7fffd5d84710 (LWP 5920) exited]
[New Thread 0x7fffd5d84710 (LWP 5921)]
[New Thread 0x7fffdc79b710 (LWP 5922)]
[New Thread 0x7fffd4d82710 (LWP 5923)]
[New Thread 0x7fffcffff710 (LWP 5924)]
[Thread 0x7fffcffff710 (LWP 5924) exited]
[Thread 0x7fffd5d84710 (LWP 5921) exited]
[Thread 0x7fffdc79b710 (LWP 5922) exited]
[Thread 0x7fffd4d82710 (LWP 5923) exited]
[New Thread 0x7fffd4d82710 (LWP 5925)]
[New Thread 0x7fffdc79b710 (LWP 5926)]
[New Thread 0x7fffd5d84710 (LWP 5927)]
[New Thread 0x7fffcffff710 (LWP 5928)]
[Thread 0x7fffcffff710 (LWP 5928) exited]
[New Thread 0x7fffcffff710 (LWP 5929)]
[Thread 0x7fffcffff710 (LWP 5929) exited]
[New Thread 0x7fffcffff710 (LWP 5930)]
[Thread 0x7fffcffff710 (LWP 5930) exited]
[Thread 0x7fffd6585710 (LWP 5917) exited]
[Thread 0x7fffdc79b710 (LWP 5926) exited]
[Thread 0x7fffd5d84710 (LWP 5927) exited]
[Thread 0x7fffd4d82710 (LWP 5925) exited]
[Thread 0x7fffd6d86710 (LWP 5916) exited]
05:25:18 PM: OnMediaFadeOutFinished (1280420687) Cur: 12  0
05:25:18 PM: OnMediaPosition... 1108 - 277380   1280420715 0
05:25:19 PM: OnMediaPosition... 2178 - 277380   1280420715 0
05:25:20 PM: OnMediaFinished (1280420687) Cur: 12  0
05:25:20 PM: Media Finished Cancelled... 1280420715 0
05:25:20 PM: OnMediaPosition... 3201 - 277380   1280420715 0
05:25:21 PM: OnMediaPosition... 4194 - 277380   1280420715 0
05:25:22 PM: OnMediaPosition... 5013 - 277380   1280420715 0
[Thread 0x7fffdcf9c710 (LWP 5870) exited]

Program received signal SIGSEGV, Segmentation fault.
~wxStringBase (this=0x2531600, __in_chrg=<value optimized out>)
    at /usr/include/wx-2.8/wx/string.h:396
396	      GetStringData()->Unlock();
(gdb) bt
#0  ~wxStringBase (this=0x2531600, __in_chrg=<value optimized out>)
    at /usr/include/wx-2.8/wx/string.h:396
#1  ~wxString (this=0x2531600, __in_chrg=<value optimized out>)
    at /usr/include/wx-2.8/wx/string.h:660
#2  ~guFaderPlayBin (this=0x2531600, __in_chrg=<value optimized out>)
    at /home/tamalet/bin/guayadeque/src/MediaCtrl.cpp:1331
#3  0x0000000000567221 in guMediaCtrl::DoCleanUp (this=<value optimized out>)
    at /home/tamalet/bin/guayadeque/src/MediaCtrl.cpp:1244
#4  0x0000000000567299 in cleanup_mediactrl (player=0x0)
    at /home/tamalet/bin/guayadeque/src/MediaCtrl.cpp:384
#5  0x00007ffff570609b in ?? () from /lib/libglib-2.0.so.0
#6  0x00007ffff57058c2 in g_main_context_dispatch () from /lib/libglib-2.0.so.0
#7  0x00007ffff5709748 in ?? () from /lib/libglib-2.0.so.0
#8  0x00007ffff5709c55 in g_main_loop_run () from /lib/libglib-2.0.so.0
#9  0x00007ffff3263bb7 in gtk_main () from /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0
#10 0x00007ffff764e9c8 in wxEventLoop::Run() ()
   from /usr/lib/libwx_gtk2u_core-2.8.so.0
#11 0x00007ffff76d38eb in wxAppBase::MainLoop() ()
   from /usr/lib/libwx_gtk2u_core-2.8.so.0
#12 0x00007ffff7b1444c in wxEntry(int&, wchar_t**) ()
   from /usr/lib/libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0
#13 0x000000000053bfb2 in main (argc=1, argv=0x0)
    at /home/tamalet/bin/guayadeque/src/MainApp.cpp:36
```

----------


## GeekGirl1

> ...As backed it uses gstreamer. You need installed gstreamer0.10 gstreamer0.10-plugins-good and gstreamer0.10-plugins-base


Hello, I just did a clean reinstall of Ubuntu 10.04. There was no audio. I fixed the audio by installing gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad (found by searching this thread). Ubuntu does not automatically install this plugin. Can you please add gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad to Post #1?

Has the Shoutcast "Save to Playlist" feature been fixed? When I right-click in the Now Playing window and save to a playlist, it saves the first track in my library ("Shoutcast" playlist is shown in the screenshot). I'm using SVN 1177.

----------


## darkmaxa

> *
> Another minor issue:
> *If "smart mode" is off and last song on the playlist is finished,  play/pause button doesn't change icon to corresponding player state, it  looks like the play is still in progress.






> This should be fixed in svn revision 1174
> 
> Thanks for your bug report


Play/pause button is now fixed, but on the "now playing list" the last song is still highlighted despite the fact that song is ended.

----------


## darkmaxa

Once again, is there any chance to add artist name in the Album list, as I described here? That would mean a lot to me.  :Smile: 

If the name of the artist would be added to the list of albums, then I don't need the list of artists anymore. In that case I could use only album list with ordering "artist, year". 

In the album list "Order by" menu has three ordering options that include artist, so it's logical to me that artist name would be present somewhere in that list.

----------


## anonbeat

> Here is a backtrace with revision 1177
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> GNU gdb (GDB) 7.1-ubuntu
> Copyright (C) 2010 Free Software Foundation, Inc.
> License GPLv3+: GNU GPL version 3 or later <http://gnu.org/licenses/gpl.html>
> This is free software: you are free to change and redistribute it.
> ...


Could you try again using svn revision 1178 and let me know? 

Thanks for your bug report.

----------


## anonbeat

> Hello, I just did a clean reinstall of Ubuntu 10.04. There was no audio. I fixed the audio by installing gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad (found by searching this thread). Ubuntu does not automatically install this plugin. Can you please add gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad to Post #1?
> 
> Has the Shoutcast "Save to Playlist" feature been fixed? When I right-click in the Now Playing window and save to a playlist, it saves the first track in my library ("Shoutcast" playlist is shown in the screenshot). I'm using SVN 1177.


Its not fixed and will be fixed for the next version.

Thanks for your help

----------


## anonbeat

> Once again, is there any chance to add artist name in the Album list, as I described here? That would mean a lot to me. 
> 
> If the name of the artist would be added to the list of albums, then I don't need the list of artists anymore. In that case I could use only album list with ordering "artist, year". 
> 
> In the album list "Order by" menu has three ordering options that include artist, so it's logical to me that artist name would be present somewhere in that list.


Maybe you are more interested in using the album browser tab... Have you looked at it ?

Thanks for your help

----------


## anonbeat

> Play/pause button is now fixed, but on the "now playing list" the last song is still highlighted despite the fact that song is ended.


Yes you are right. That dont makes sense. I will fix this asap.

Thanks for your help

----------


## darkmaxa

> Maybe you are more interested in using the album browser tab... Have you looked at it ?
> 
> Thanks for your help


Yes I am, but browser view is currently unsuitable for me. Too large album art, horizontal scroll,etc. Only 5-6 albums are displayed at once (in my current layout configuration). Basically, browser view is what I want, but in a classic list box view. 

Maybe to add sub-menu "Show" in album list context menu with check boxes:
Album art
Artist
Year

I think there is no sense that album list support ordering by artist, but there is no artist displayed in the list. This way force user to use Artist list (that is closeable), and therefore layout customization is losing its importance.

In the further development, I think that album list with little more customization (album art size, position, etc) can replace Browser completely. I do not see why you're doing double work (album list & browser), when it is basically the same thing?

----------


## camaron1

Hi anon, 

I've just come across a weird issue. Guayadeque was in the process of updating the library. I then opened the *recent added tracks* playlist, I chose a few track, opened the labels editor which showed the wrong tracks and guayadeque froze. This is the backtrace:




```
Program received signal SIGSEGV, Segmentation fault.
0xb7edc700 in wxBaseArrayInt::wxBaseArrayInt(wxBaseArrayInt const&) ()
   from /usr/lib/libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0
(gdb) bt
#0  0xb7edc700 in wxBaseArrayInt::wxBaseArrayInt(wxBaseArrayInt const&) ()
   from /usr/lib/libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0
#1  0x0810f60b in guLabelEditor::OnItemSelected(wxCommandEvent&) ()
#2  0xb7ec4a9f in wxAppConsole::HandleEvent(wxEvtHandler*, void (wxEvtHandler::*)(wxEvent&), wxEvent&) const () from /usr/lib/libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0
#3  0xb7f63379 in wxEvtHandler::ProcessEventIfMatches(wxEventTableEntryBase const&, wxEvtHandler*, wxEvent&) () from /usr/lib/libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0
#4  0xb7f63508 in wxEvtHandler::SearchDynamicEventTable(wxEvent&) ()
   from /usr/lib/libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0
#5  0xb7f644f5 in wxEvtHandler::ProcessEvent(wxEvent&) ()
   from /usr/lib/libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0
#6  0xb7cc529f in ?? () from /usr/lib/libwx_gtk2u_core-2.8.so.0
#7  0xb7833dcc in g_cclosure_marshal_VOID__VOID ()
   from /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0
#8  0xb7826252 in g_closure_invoke () from /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0
#9  0xb783ad90 in ?? () from /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0
#10 0xb783bdb4 in g_signal_emit_valist () from /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0
#11 0xb783c256 in g_signal_emit () from /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0
#12 0xb6fa1063 in ?? () from /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0
#13 0xb6fb8d53 in ?? () from /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0
#14 0xb6fc3dfa in ?? () from /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0
#15 0xb6eab424 in ?? () from /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0
#16 0xb78248b9 in ?? () from /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0
---Type <return> to continue, or q <return> to quit---
```

I thought you might be interested

----------


## mr_hangman

@camaron1
I think there might be more than 16 lines in the backtrace but you didn't continue to the bottom. Could you probably get the backtrace again?

----------


## camaron1

> @camaron1
> I think there might be more than 16 lines in the backtrace but you didn't continue to the bottom. Could you probably get the backtrace again?


That is all I got, the last line is



> ---Type <return> to continue, or q <return> to quit---


after this I just quit (or should I have pressed return?)

----------


## eltama

> Yes I am, but browser view is currently unsuitable for me. Too large album art, horizontal scroll,etc. Only 5-6 albums are displayed at once (in my current layout configuration). Basically, browser view is what I want, but in a classic list box view. 
> 
> Maybe to add sub-menu "Show" in album list context menu with check boxes:
> Album art
> Artist
> Year
> 
> I think there is no sense that album list support ordering by artist, but there is no artist displayed in the list. This way force user to use Artist list (that is closeable), and therefore layout customization is losing its importance.
> 
> In the further development, I think that album list with little more customization (album art size, position, etc) can replace Browser completely. I do not see why you're doing double work (album list & browser), when it is basically the same thing?


I think that for ideas like this that can be controversial you should make an idea in the IdeaTorrent to see how many people agree with it and help anonbeat make a decision.

----------


## mr_hangman

> That is all I got, the last line is
> 
> after this I just quit (or should I have pressed return?)


That's what I'm thinking  :Smile: .

----------


## anonbeat

> Hi anon, 
> 
> I've just come across a weird issue. Guayadeque was in the process of updating the library. I then opened the *recent added tracks* playlist, I chose a few track, opened the labels editor which showed the wrong tracks and guayadeque froze. This is the backtrace:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> Program received signal SIGSEGV, Segmentation fault.
> ...





> @camaron1
> I think there might be more than 16 lines in the backtrace but you didn't continue to the bottom. Could you probably get the backtrace again?





> That is all I got, the last line is
> 
> after this I just quit (or should I have pressed return?)





> That's what I'm thinking .


mr_hangman is right, that backtrace is incomplete in two ways. The program was not compiled with debug info (using ./buildd) and the backtrace is just the latest call stack and without the rest is useless. 

Please try to catch that fault again but this time compile using ./buildd and hit enter till nothing more is added to the output.

Thanks for your help

----------


## anonbeat

> I think that for ideas like this that can be controversial you should make an idea in the IdeaTorrent to see how many people agree with it and help anonbeat make a decision.


I think you are right. Some change like this should be added to the idea torrent to check how popular it is.

Thanks for your help

PD: How is the playlist renamed track issue with latest revision?

----------


## eltama

> Could you try again using svn revision 1178 and let me know? 
> 
> Thanks for your bug report.


It still crashes. It skips the missing song fine and the next song starts playing but after a few seconds it crashes.

I've mailed you the backtrace and my .guayadeque dir in case you need it.

----------


## camaron1

> mr_hangman is right, that backtrace is incomplete in two ways. The program was not compiled with debug info (using ./buildd) and the backtrace is just the latest call stack and without the rest is useless. 
> 
> Please try to catch that fault again but this time compile using ./buildd and hit enter till nothing more is added to the output.
> 
> Thanks for your help


my mistake, I thought it was enough to run guayadeque on top of gdb and when it produced a segmentation fault I entered bt. I'm learning.... :Wink:

----------


## darkmaxa

> I think that for ideas like this that can be controversial you should make an idea in the IdeaTorrent to see how many people agree with it and help anonbeat make a decision.


Few things:  :Smile: 
- Ideatorrent site doesn't work for me (T_he server at sourceforge.net is taking too long to respond._), I've tried it many times and it always stuck at step 2 of 3.

- I managed to submit one idea, but that idea still awaiting moderation (Written by darkmaxa the 21 Jul 10 at 13:20. *Awaiting moderation*)


Then:
- I don't see what could be controversial with adding more customization to UI? Currently Guayadeque supports UI customization but few things (that I mentioned before) simply force certain way of use, that makes layout customization less valuable.

- Simply doesn't have sense to have list of items which support ordering by certain item attribute and then that attribute is not displayed in the list. It isn't intuitive, I don't know many examples of apps where lists of items works in this way.

----------


## eltama

> Few things: 
> - Ideatorrent site doesn't work for me (T_he server at sourceforge.net is taking too long to respond._), I've tried it many times and it always stuck at step 2 of 3.
> 
> - I managed to submit one idea, but that idea still awaiting moderation (Written by darkmaxa the 21 Jul 10 at 13:20. *Awaiting moderation*)
> 
> 
> Then:
> - I don't see what could be controversial with adding more customization to UI? Currently Guayadeque supports UI customization but few things (that I mentioned before) simply force certain way of use, that makes layout customization less valuable.
> 
> - Simple doesn't have sense to have list of something which support ordering by certain item and that item is not displayed in the list. It isn't intuitive, I don't know many examples of apps where lists of items works in this way.


I personally don't want artists to appear in the albums list as you suggest, because I use the artist list.
It could be an option as you suggest but if anonbeat has to make an option for every change that it is asked we will quickly get a bloated player.

That's why I think that things that would require options or configuration should be voted. If many people like, it will be included, if not, well, it won't.

I think that designing the UI is always tricky because you will never satisfy everyone. anonbeat has made a good job in making it quite configurable but there is always things that people would like to be different. For me the ultimate solution would be to have skins that can radically change the interface. To design these skins you would need to do some programming but you would have more freedom.

----------


## darkmaxa

> I personally don't want artists to appear in the albums list as you suggest, because I use the artist list.
> It could be an option as you suggest but if anonbeat has to make an option for every change that it is asked we will quickly get a bloated player.
> 
> That's why I think that things that would require options or configuration should be voted. If many people like, it will be included, if not, well, it won't.


My request is easy to implement and it's quite logical. Doesn't affect performance or reduce UI usability.

Ok, you use the Artist list, I use it too but because I have to, not because I want. Customization is a key.  :Smile:  If you, for example, filter albums by Genre (not artist) then you'll get list of albums without artist information.

Simply I do not understand what's controversial with my request? Use case is quite simple: "I want to list all of my albums of particular Genre/Year/Label". Currently, what I get is list of albums without artist infromation. 





> but there is always things that people would like to be  different.


Not different, optional.  :Wink:

----------


## eltama

> My request is easy to implement and it's quite logical. Doesn't affect performance or reduce UI usability.
> 
> Ok, you use the Artist list, I use it too but because I have to, not because I want. Customization is a key.  I you, for example, filter albums by Genre (not artist) then you'll get list of albums without artist information.
> 
> Simply I do not understand what's controversial with my request? Use case is quite simple: "I want to list all my albums of particular Genre/Year/Label". Currently, what I get is list of albums without artist infromation. 
> 
> 
> Not different, optional.


My point is not was not about performance. What will get bloated if every possible change is taken into account is the configuration.

And don't take me wrong, I'm not saying that it shouldn't be implemented or that it's a bad idea. Actually I see your point, it's just that I think that for anonbeat it's not easy to know if many people want it and before adding more things into the preferences he should know that it makes sense to have such option.

----------


## adechiaro

> Once again, is there any chance to add artist name in the Album list, as I described here? That would mean a lot to me. 
> 
> If the name of the artist would be added to the list of albums, then I don't need the list of artists anymore. In that case I could use only album list with ordering "artist, year". 
> 
> In the album list "Order by" menu has three ordering options that include artist, so it's logical to me that artist name would be present somewhere in that list.


Just like to comment that I would very much like to see this feature as well.

----------


## darkmaxa

> My point is not was not about performance. What will get bloated if every possible change is taken into account is the configuration.
> 
> And don't take me wrong, I'm not saying that it shouldn't be implemented or that it's a bad idea. Actually I see your point, it's just that I think that for anonbeat it's not easy to know if many people want it and before adding more things into the preferences he should know that it makes sense to have such option.


I agree with you, I'd like to submit my idea on ideatorrent, but after 50+ attempts, I didn't managed to submit it. I'm trying to submit it even now, but server is (always) too busy.

Am I the only one to have this problem with idatorrent?  :Think:

----------


## rotwang888

I have an issue with a file that will not advance to the next track in the list after it is finished.  The play button icon moves to the next track but does not play until play is pressed again.  In the following output the problem happened around 10:48:23


```
10:48:22 PM: OnMediaPosition... 722058 - 727928   1280440062 0
10:48:23 PM: OnMediaPosition... 723064 - 727928   1280440062 0
10:48:23 PM: OnMediaFinished (1280440062) Cur: 5  0
10:48:23 PM: SetNextTrack: 6
10:48:23 PM: LoadMedia Cur: 6  1
[Thread 0x7fffdb5fd710 (LWP 28126) exited]
10:48:27 PM: OnMediaState: 2 1280440062 1280440103
10:48:27 PM: StatusChanged( 2, 0, 0, 1 )
[Thread 0x7fffd91bc710 (LWP 27766) exited]
[Thread 0x7fffd9bbd710 (LWP 27769) exited]
10:48:40 PM: OnPlayButtonClick Cur: 6
10:48:40 PM: State: 0
10:48:40 PM: LoadMedia Cur: 6  2
[New Thread 0x7fffd9bbd710 (LWP 28458)]
10:48:40 PM: OnMediaLoaded Cur: 6 1   1280440120
10:48:40 PM: OnMediaState: 4 1280440062 1280440120
10:48:40 PM: OnMediaPlayStarted  1280440120
10:48:40 PM: SavePlayedTrack 0     1280440120
10:48:40 PM: PlayTime: 723 Length: 727
```

  Yesterday I was unable to remove embedded images from files using the tag editor, either when editing a single file or a group.  Pressing the - button would seem to remove it but the image would still be there the next time I opened the editor and I finally got rid of them with Easy Tag.  After updating today it seems to be working, but when I removed an image from a single file the program did grey out for a minute or so.
 Also, the option to delete tracks from the drive is great, but could it be added to the "now playing" list?  That's where I would want to use it most often, right after listening to a podcast or something without going back and finding it in the library view.

----------


## darkmaxa

I couldn't wait, so I've implemented my request.  :Very Happy:  It was easier than I thought...

Result:

----------


## eltama

> I couldn't wait, so I've implemented my request.  It was easier than I thought...
> 
> Result:


You have to love open source!
Well done darkmaxa  :Very Happy:

----------


## camaron1

> I couldn't wait, so I've implemented my request.  It was easier than I thought...
> 
> Result:


Would you mind to share how you did that? :Wink:

----------


## darkmaxa

> Would you mind to share how you did that?


The only changes I've made are located in _guAlListBox;;DrawItem_ in _AlListBox.cpp_ file.

So, go to guayadeque/src folder and replace original _AlListBox.cpp_ with with my modified version of _AlListBox.cpp_ (in the attachment).

Then, as usual do:
./build
sudo make install

That is it.

----------


## anonbeat

> The only changes I've made are located in _guAlListBox;;DrawItem_ in _AlListBox.cpp_ file.
> 
> So, go to guayadeque/src folder and replace original _AlListBox.cpp_ with with my modified version of _AlListBox.cpp_ (in the attachment).
> 
> Then, as usual do:
> ./build
> sudo make install
> 
> That is it.


That is an incorrect way to do it. Think darkmaxa that everytime you are drawing any item you are doign a query to the database. That is way too much work for just drawing an artist name.

I guess the result is not that bad and I will make a change to do it.

Thanks for your suggestion

----------


## darkmaxa

> That is an incorrect way to do it. Think darkmaxa that everytime you are drawing any item you are doign a query to the database. That is way too much work for just drawing an artist name.
> 
> I guess the result is not that bad and I will make a change to do it.
> 
> Thanks for your suggestion


I know, but it works well. I do it this way to minimize changes because I want to have the less work after every svn update.

Class guAlbumItem doesn't have a member that holds artist name, only has artistID, so proper implementation requires more modifications.

----------


## anonbeat

> I know, but it works well. I do it this way to minimize changes because I want to have the less work after every svn update.
> 
> Class guAlbumItem doesn't have a member that holds artist name, only has artistID, so proper implementation requires more modifications.


Its in svn now as I liked the way it looked and its not much more work. And I think also it can help to find albums without the need to filter before by artist.

Of course Im open to discussion about things like this.

Thanks for your suggestion.

----------


## darkmaxa

> Its in svn now as I liked the way it looked and its not much more work. And I think also it can help to find albums without the need to filter before by artist.
> 
> Of course Im open to discussion about things like this.
> 
> Thanks for your suggestion.


Thanks!  :Dancing:

----------


## camaron1

Thanks both to Anonbeat and Darkmaxa as I think this is a very nice improvement. It is particularly useful to me as my library is composer orientated and the couple artist-album didn't work for me (artist is given preference over album, this doesn't work for classical music). I can now get rid of the artist panel.

A very small sugestion: maybe the "by artist-name" could go in bold.

Thanks again.

----------


## anonbeat

> Thanks both to Anonbeat and Darkmaxa as I think this is a very nice improvement. It is particularly useful to me as my library is composer orientated and the couple artist-album didn't work for me (artist is given preference over album, this doesn't work for classical music). I can now get rid of the artist panel.
> 
> A very small sugestion: maybe the "by artist-name" could go in bold.
> 
> Thanks again.


I think the most important field is the album title and not the artist in this.

----------


## camaron1

> I think the most important field is the album title and not the artist in this.


that is true, but maybe as the artist font is much smaller it wouldn't really take over, it would just be a bit more highlighted. I'm quite happy as it is anyway

----------


## anonbeat

> I have an issue with a file that will not advance to the next track in the list after it is finished.  The play button icon moves to the next track but does not play until play is pressed again.  In the following output the problem happened around 10:48:23
> 
> 
> ```
> 10:48:22 PM: OnMediaPosition... 722058 - 727928   1280440062 0
> 10:48:23 PM: OnMediaPosition... 723064 - 727928   1280440062 0
> 10:48:23 PM: OnMediaFinished (1280440062) Cur: 5  0
> 10:48:23 PM: SetNextTrack: 6
> 10:48:23 PM: LoadMedia Cur: 6  1
> ...


I have fixed the problem that happened in this situation in svn revision 1182. 

Thanks for your bug report.

----------


## darkmaxa

There is a problem with ordering in the "Album list". "Various Artists" albums are ordered incorrectly.



```
AlbumItem->m_ArtistName = dbRes.GetString( 4 ); // album artist
        if( AlbumItem->m_ArtistName.IsEmpty() )
            AlbumItem->m_ArtistName = dbRes.GetString( 3 ); // artist
```

So, "album artist" has (display) priority. That is OK and necessary to "Various Artists" albums be correctly displayed.


but...



```
        case guALBUMS_ORDER_ARTIST_NAME :
            query += wxT( "song_artist, song_album, song_disk " );
            break;

        case guALBUMS_ORDER_ARTIST_YEAR :
            query += wxT( "song_artist, song_year, song_album, song_disk" );
            break;

        case guALBUMS_ORDER_ARTIST_YEAR_REVERSE :
        default :
            query += wxT( "song_artist, song_year DESC, song_album, song_disk" );
            break;
```

...then ordering of the album list is by artist, so that two are mismatch.

Maybe is a solution to ORDER BY song_albumartist, but that can be problem for people who did not fill the tag "Album Artist".

----------


## Amarelito

Hi, I'm new to the Linux world and I am looking for a replacement for the great MediaMonkey on Windows. I still couldn't find anything not even close. Maybe this player is the solution. I'll gie it a try. Just two questions: 
Would it be possible for me to export my mediamonkey data such as playcount and playlists to Guayadeque? 
And does Guayadeque re-arrange your music collection moving and renaming files based on the criterias you want? That's something I really appreciate on MM. 

Thank You!!

----------


## anonbeat

> Hi, I'm new to the Linux world and I am looking for a replacement for the great MediaMonkey on Windows. I still couldn't find anything not even close. Maybe this player is the solution. I'll gie it a try. Just two questions: 
> Would it be possible for me to export my mediamonkey data such as playcount and playlists to Guayadeque? 
> And does Guayadeque re-arrange your music collection moving and renaming files based on the criterias you want? That's something I really appreciate on MM. 
> 
> Thank You!!


1. If you can export playlist based on this criterias you can import that playlist into guayadeque and set the value to all items in the playlist. For example export all track rated as 1 to a playlist called 1 and then once imported into guayadeque edit all tracks on that playlist and set the rating to 1.

2. That is something planned for future but its not yet implemented.

Thanks for your interest in guayadeque

----------


## anonbeat

> There is a problem with ordering in the "Album list". "Various Artists" albums are ordered incorrectly.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> AlbumItem->m_ArtistName = dbRes.GetString( 4 ); // album artist
>         if( AlbumItem->m_ArtistName.IsEmpty() )
>             AlbumItem->m_ArtistName = dbRes.GetString( 3 ); // artist
> ```
> ...


I know. When i did the patch saw the problem but even with this I think is better having displaying the album artist for the albums that have it than not.
I will solve it soon.

Thanks for your help

----------


## dranach

> Hi, I'm new to the Linux world and I am looking for a replacement for the great MediaMonkey on Windows. I still couldn't find anything not even close. Maybe this player is the solution. I'll gie it a try. Just two questions: 
> Would it be possible for me to export my mediamonkey data such as playcount and playlists to Guayadeque? 
> And does Guayadeque re-arrange your music collection moving and renaming files based on the criterias you want? That's something I really appreciate on MM. 
> 
> Thank You!!


Hi, welcome to this list.
I have been a long time MediaMonkey user too, and this is the player that comes closest to MediaMonkey. It is the best player on linux, period.
As to moving your playlists, you should take into account that the path for the songs in Windows is windows-oriented (drive letters and backslashes). If you want your playlists to be valid on linux, you have to change the path of all the songs.
My problem was exporting the ratings. I solved it by creating playlists in MM per rating, next I changed the path with sed (replacing drive letters and backslashes). Next I imported the playlist in guayadeque, and applied in group all ratings, playlist per playlist.
I don't know what to advise for the playcounts, though..
There is still a lot that could be improved in guayadeque, so as to have the same functionality as MM, like for instance batch renaming and moving etc., but let's first have guayadeque right on spot with the basic functionalities. If you follow this list, you will see moreover that changes are applied by the hour, sometimes even by the minute.
If you have ideas, improvements etc. to propose, there is an ideatorrent. Please post your proposals there (http://sourceforge.net/apps/ideatorrent/guayadeque/), so people may vote for it.

A happy ex-mediamonkey, now guayadeque user

----------


## darkmaxa

> I know. When i did the patch saw the problem but even with this I think is better having displaying the album artist for the albums that have it than not.
> I will solve it soon.
> 
> Thanks for your help


I think that bug is not related to revision 1181, problem is now just more noticable. Basically it is a ordering problem (that was present before revision 1181). Problem is little complicated because there is no clear convention for albums tagging.

As I said, maybe is a solution to just ORDER BY song_albumartist, and force user to fill "Album artist" tag for every album.

----------


## Amarelito

> 1. If you can export playlist based on this criterias you can import that playlist into guayadeque and set the value to all items in the playlist. For example export all track rated as 1 to a playlist called 1 and then once imported into guayadeque edit all tracks on that playlist and set the rating to 1.
> 
> 2. That is something planned for future but its not yet implemented.
> 
> Thanks for your interest in guayadeque


1. Great! That is a good walkaround! 
2. That would be great! Meanwhile, I'll use MusicBrainz Picard Tagger  :Smile:

----------


## Amarelito

> Hi, welcome to this list.
> I have been a long time MediaMonkey user too, and this is the player that comes closest to MediaMonkey. It is the best player on linux, period.
> (...)
> 
> A happy ex-mediamonkey, now guayadeque user


Thank you! I'll follow your adice and I'm already subscribed to this thread.

I'm kinda new to all this sed stuff and so on, but I'll learn a little bit. I'm trying Linux now with my netbook (easypeasy) and I'll move with my laptop as well (thinking of Linux Mint). I'm tired of Windows. The only software I really couldn't find alternatives for was media monkey (I even bought the pro version of it  :Capital Razz:  ) so I got really happy for finding Guayadeque.

----------


## anonbeat

> I think that bug is not related to revision 1181, problem is now just more noticable. Basically it is a ordering problem (that was present before revision 1181). Problem is little complicated because there is no clear convention for albums tagging.
> 
> As I said, maybe is a solution to just ORDER BY song_albumartist, and force user to fill "Album artist" tag for every album.


As I told you I will solve it soon. The albums list box sorting option says 'Artist, Year' for example. It was not taking into account multiple artists albums. What I will do is create a new field that will be the artist_sort that will be the album_artist or the artist in case no album artist exists.
This sort field can also be used to remove the articles like 'The' and others from names for example.

Thanks for your help

----------


## dranach

@Amarelito

This is the sed-script I have used:



```
sed 's|M\:\\|<output path>|' <inputfile>.m3u | sed 's|\\|/|g' > <outputfile2>.m3u
```

Let me break down the script:


```
sed 's|M\:\\|<output path>|'
```

The first 's' stands for 'substitution';
Basically it means substitute everywhere you find the drive letter 'M:\' with the linux path. The inputfile is the playlist like you saved it in MM.



```
sed 's|\\|/|g' > <outputfile>.m3u
```

This second part means that the result of the first sed has to be piped a second time through sed, to substitute all the backslashes with forward slashes. Additionally this has to be done globally ('g'), meaning if there are more occurences in one line, apply to all. The result of this second sed will be output to the outputfile, which should be the playlist which you may import into guayadeque.

If you need more information about sed, use your preferred search engine  :Wink:  There are a lot of tutorials on the internet on sed.

good luck!

----------


## camaron1

Hi Anonbeat,

As I've said before my library is composer-orientated (many people do it this way but I acknowledge we are a minority overall, mainly classical music fans)
The album browser can't order by composer (composer/album, composer/artist). The search engine doesn't respond to composers tags either, only albums names and artists.

Is this something that could be implemented some time?

Regards

----------


## darkmaxa

> As I told you I will solve it soon. The albums list box sorting option says 'Artist, Year' for example. It was not taking into account multiple artists albums. What I will do is create a new field that will be the artist_sort that will be the album_artist or the artist in case no album artist exists.
> This sort field can also be used to remove the articles like 'The' and others from names for example.
> 
> Thanks for your help


Could you try something like this:


```
query = wxT( "SELECT song_albumid, song_album, song_artistid, ifnull(song_albumartist, song_artist) as artist, song_coverid, MAX(song_year) FROM songs " );
```

then:


```
        case guALBUMS_ORDER_ARTIST_NAME :
            query += wxT( "artist, song_album, song_disk " );
            break;

        case guALBUMS_ORDER_ARTIST_YEAR :
            query += wxT( "artist, song_year, song_album, song_disk" );
            break;

        case guALBUMS_ORDER_ARTIST_YEAR_REVERSE :
        default :
            query += wxT( "artist, song_year DESC, song_album, song_disk" );
            break;
```

and finally:


```
        AlbumItem->m_Id = dbRes.GetInt( 0 );
        AlbumItem->m_Name = dbRes.GetString( 1 );
        AlbumItem->m_ArtistId = dbRes.GetInt( 2 );
        AlbumItem->m_ArtistName = dbRes.GetString( 3 );
        AlbumItem->m_CoverId = dbRes.GetInt( 4 );
        AlbumItem->m_Year = dbRes.GetInt( 5 );
```

----------


## darkmaxa

Actually query would be:


```
  query = wxT( "SELECT song_albumid, song_album, song_artistid, ifnull(nullif(song_albumartist,''), song_artist) as artist, song_coverid, MAX(song_year) FROM songs " );
```

And it works for me:  :Smile:

----------


## ivanovnegro

> Thank you! I'll follow your adice and I'm already subscribed to this thread.
> 
> I'm kinda new to all this sed stuff and so on, but I'll learn a little bit. I'm trying Linux now with my netbook (easypeasy) and I'll move with my laptop as well (thinking of Linux Mint). I'm tired of Windows. The only software I really couldn't find alternatives for was media monkey (I even bought the pro version of it  ) so I got really happy for finding Guayadeque.


Welcome to Guayadeque :Razz: . I was a mediamonkey user too but now Im very happy with g-deque and its really the best player for Linux even better as mm. G-deque is faster and has more features and g-deque is in active development, what makes it great. 
I had a long way untill g-deque when I started with Linux and btw I can recommend you Linux Mint.
Regards.

----------


## Linye

> ...and *force* user to fill "Album artist" tag for every album.


I'm not interested in this.

----------


## Don_Felipe

I would like to report a crash but first I have a general question.
I'm using the latest guayadeque out of the http://ppa.launchpad.net/anonbeat/guayadeque/ubuntu repository which synaptic tells me is svn 1173. But I read the newest build is 1178. Do I have to compile the newest version or is it automatically in the repositories?
Furthermore I was wondering if the strange symbol behaviour in the gnome panel has something to do with the file format of the picture (.png) that is used. Have you ever tried to use .svg files instead?

----------


## Don_Felipe

It would be great, if the panel symbol would be exchangeable by the user. F. ex. if the symbol was stored in the folder .guayadeque/guayadeque.svg and the user could overwrite it by his own symbol. I don't know if this is realizable somehow...

----------


## wishingstar

Hi,

There is a minor issue i noticed after a fresh g-que install. By default, when the player runs for the first time, the tray icon is enabled, but the checkbox in preferences for "activate icon" is not checked. If i want to disable the tray icon (i like to keep my tray area clean) i would have to check the box twice, once to enable it and then to disable it. It's a minor issue  but it still persists since the first days of 0.2.6, I'm at svn version 1183.

Another thing i noticed is that adding tracks to the library is VERY slow. I started scanning about 4 hours ago, and it's still not done yet! The part of my library i'm loading now is about 650GB. i know that the folders being so big it would take more time, but i don't think 4 hours are reasonable!

One more thing, the ideatorrent isn't working for me (it never worked since i started following this thread) but anyway, i have a feature request.

Could you add in the library tab a column at the very beginning (a column that could be shown or hidden) with the cover art for the albums? It would look much better than the plain text-centric interface that is currently in that tab.

Great stuff anonbeat! Can't wait to see what's coming in 0.2.7 (or are we skipping to 0.3 this time?)  :Smile:

----------


## VastOne

> I agree with you, I'd like to submit my idea on ideatorrent, but after 50+ attempts, I didn't managed to submit it. I'm trying to submit it even now, but server is (always) too busy.
> 
> Am I the only one to have this problem with idatorrent?


I think the issue with IdeaTorrent can be resolved.  It seems like you are the only one with issues getting there. What browser do you use and if you have another one such as Chromium or Opera or anything with a clean build (no add-ons) and see if you still have the issue.

----------


## VastOne

> I'm not interested in this.


Me either.

----------


## darkmaxa

> I think the issue with IdeaTorrent can be  resolved.  It seems like you are the only one with issues getting there.  What browser do you use and if you have another one such as Chromium or  Opera or anything with a clean build (no add-ons) and see if you still  have the issue.


I've tried with FF 3.6.8, Chrome 5.0.375.125, Opera 10.60, and there is  no difference. Also I've tried to use 2-3 proxies (to eliminate connection problem), but I'm still getting  "The server took too long to respond".




> Me either.


I suppose that could be problem for some people, as is for me. In my collection "Album Artist" tag is filled only for "Various Artists" albums...

Anyway, in my previous post I offered a solution that takes the "Album Artist" first, and if not present, then the "Artist" tag. That solution doesn't require additional collection tagging or database changes.

----------


## rotwang888

I ran into an error trying to build the latest svn version


```
[ 12%] Building CXX object src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/LastFMPanel.o
In file included from /home/craig/guayadeque/src/LastFMPanel.cpp:26:
/home/craig/guayadeque/src/Images.h:128: error: expected } before guIMAGE_INDEX_player_light_repeat_single
/home/craig/guayadeque/src/Images.h:164: error: expected initializer before } token
/home/craig/guayadeque/src/Images.h:164: error: expected declaration before } token
make[2]: *** [src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/LastFMPanel.o] Error 1
make[1]: *** [src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/all] Error 2
make: *** [all] Error 2
```

----------


## darkmaxa

I've made some changes in main player panel (click on pic to see):


- removed not frequently used buttons (these features are accessible from menu)
- larger album art (it was 100x100, now is 150x150)
- little smaller fonts on labels (song, artist, album)
- changed order of album and artist, it's logical that artist name goes after song name, and "by" is added
- year of the album is in the same row as the album name (in braces)
- rating is removed, it's accessible from now playing list
- progress bar is grouped with player control buttons (logical place, isn't it?)

So, please comment these changes, do you like or dislike it, so anon can decide will it accept some of changes for next svn revisions.

----------


## Garthhh

working very well now
no more of the pause crash/freeze

Great work Juan,

Still Hoping for a Label column option :Wink: 
I make very large playlists for burning to data cd/dvd's for use on DVD players or cars.  
another use for very large playlists, mass storage devices [MP3 players]
I may pick a couple of artists & then go back through & remove what I don't want to hear, might be a couple of songs or entire albums, 
but it's difficult when I can't see the labels easily.  I end up clicking between the dynamic playlist & the library.

----------


## mr_hangman

Nice work, darkmaxa.
So, my opinions

- removed not frequently used buttons (these features are accessible from menu)
I agree with this. Some of them I never use. But we have to make it optional (hide/unhide) as other people might need them. I think this is in anonbeat's plan  :Smile: .- larger album art (it was 100x100, now is 150x150)
100x100 is ok for me because I work on 14" laptop screen.- little smaller fonts on labels (song, artist, album)
Oppose to the album art, I prefer not too small font for easy reading. It would be nice for adjustable size.- changed order of album and artist, it's logical that artist name goes after song name, and "by" is added
This is a good idea. Sometimes I get confused which is which  :Capital Razz: .- year of the album is in the same row as the album name (in braces)
This saves vertical space  :Smile: .- rating is removed, it's accessible from now playing list
I'd still like to have it displayed here. It's easier to rate than searching for the song in the now playing list.- progress bar is grouped with player control buttons (logical place, isn't it?)
Yes, it is. But I'm not sure how it will look on my screen. The bar might be too short, hence, lower resolution and less control.

----------


## eltama

Hi anon,
I'm still having problem playing songs that have been moved.



```
12:09:21 PM: OnMediaPosition... 235163 - 253794   1280574325 0
12:09:22 PM: OnMediaPosition... 236160 - 253794   1280574325 0
12:09:23 PM: OnMediaPosition... 237159 - 253794   1280574325 0
12:09:24 PM: OnMediaPosition... 238160 - 253794   1280574325 0
12:09:25 PM: OnMediaPosition... 239158 - 253794   1280574325 0
12:09:26 PM: OnMediaPosition... 240157 - 253794   1280574325 0
12:09:27 PM: OnMediaPosition... 241154 - 253794   1280574325 0
12:09:28 PM: OnMediaPosition... 242156 - 253794   1280574325 0
12:09:29 PM: OnMediaPosition... 243155 - 253794   1280574325 0
12:09:30 PM: OnMediaPosition... 244156 - 253794   1280574325 0
12:09:31 PM: OnMediaPosition... 245156 - 253794   1280574325 0
12:09:32 PM: OnMediaPosition... 246154 - 253794   1280574325 0
12:09:33 PM: OnMediaPosition... 247152 - 253794   1280574325 0
12:09:34 PM: OnMediaPosition... 248150 - 253794   1280574325 0
12:09:34 PM: guMediaCtrl::GetState 2
12:09:34 PM: Detected about to finish track... Trying to load the next track...
12:09:34 PM: OnNextTrackButtonClick Cur: 0    0   0
12:09:34 PM: guMediaCtrl::GetState 2
12:09:34 PM: SetNextTrack: 1
12:09:34 PM: LoadMedia Cur: 1  0
12:09:34 PM: guMediaCtrl::Load 0
12:09:34 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * current stream list * * * * * * * * * *
12:09:34 PM: [1280574325] 'playing'
12:09:34 PM: [1] 'other'
12:09:34 PM: [3] 'other'
12:09:34 PM: [104] 'other'
12:09:34 PM: [97] 'other'
12:09:34 PM: [0] 'waiting'
12:09:34 PM: [105] 'other'
12:09:34 PM: [33] 'waiting'
12:09:34 PM: [1] 'other'
12:09:34 PM: [3] 'other'
12:09:34 PM: [104] 'other'
12:09:34 PM: [97] 'other'
12:09:34 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
12:09:34 PM: guFaderPlayBin::guFaderPlayBin (1280574574)  0
12:09:34 PM: guFaderPlayBin::SetVolume (1280574574)  0.99
[New Thread 0x7fffdef92710 (LWP 10287)]
12:09:34 PM: OnMediaLoaded Cur: 1 1   1280574574
12:09:34 PM: wxMediaCtrl::Play
12:09:34 PM: CurrentFaderPlayBin State 0
12:09:34 PM: guFaderPlayBin::StartPlay (1280574574)
12:09:34 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * current stream list * * * * * * * * * *
12:09:34 PM: [1280574574] 'waiting'
12:09:34 PM: [1280574325] 'playing'
12:09:34 PM: [1] 'other'
12:09:34 PM: [3] 'other'
12:09:34 PM: [104] 'other'
12:09:34 PM: [97] 'other'
12:09:34 PM: [0] 'waiting'
12:09:34 PM: [105] 'other'
12:09:34 PM: [33] 'waiting'
12:09:34 PM: [1] 'other'
12:09:34 PM: [3] 'other'
12:09:34 PM: [104] 'other'
12:09:34 PM: [97] 'other'
12:09:34 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
12:09:34 PM: About to start the faderplaybin in crossfade type
12:09:34 PM: guFaderPlayBin::StartFade (1280574325) 1.00, 0.00, 3000
12:09:34 PM: guTimeLine::ValueChanged to 0.00
12:09:34 PM: guFaderPlayBin::AudioChanged (1280574574)
[New Thread 0x7fffc67fc710 (LWP 10288)]
12:09:34 PM: OnMediaTags...
12:09:34 PM: OnMediaTags...
[New Thread 0x7fffdbb3d710 (LWP 10289)]
12:09:34 PM: OnMediaBitrate... (1280574574) 128000
12:09:34 PM: OnMediaBitrate... (1280574574) 128000
12:09:35 PM: OnMediaPosition... 249148 - 253794   1280574325 1280574574
12:09:36 PM: Got Application Message guayadeque-fade-in-start
12:09:36 PM: guMediaCtrl::FadeInStart
12:09:36 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * current stream list * * * * * * * * * *
12:09:36 PM: [1280574574] 'waiting'
12:09:36 PM: [1280574325] 'fading out'
12:09:36 PM: [1] 'other'
12:09:36 PM: [3] 'other'
12:09:36 PM: [104] 'other'
12:09:36 PM: [97] 'other'
12:09:36 PM: [0] 'waiting'
12:09:36 PM: [105] 'other'
12:09:36 PM: [33] 'pending remove'
12:09:36 PM: [1] 'other'
12:09:36 PM: [3] 'other'
12:09:36 PM: [104] 'other'
12:09:36 PM: [97] 'other'
12:09:36 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
12:09:36 PM: got fade-in-start for stream file:///home/tamalet/Music/Internacional/Placebo/1998 - Without You I'm Nothing/02 - Brick Shithouse.mp3 -> FADE_IN
12:09:36 PM: guFaderPlayBin::StartFade (1280574574) 0.80, 1.00, 900
12:09:36 PM: guTimeLine::ValueChanged to 0.00
12:09:36 PM: guFaderPlayBin::Play (1280574574)
12:09:36 PM: OnMediaState: 4 1280574325 1280574574
12:09:36 PM: OnMediaPlayStarted  1280574574
12:09:36 PM: SavePlayedTrack 0     1280574574
12:09:36 PM: PlayTime: 249 Length: 254
[New Thread 0x7fffdc84f710 (LWP 10291)]
12:09:36 PM: OnMediaFadeInStarted Cur: 1  0
[New Thread 0x7fffbdff9710 (LWP 10292)]
[Thread 0x7fffdc84f710 (LWP 10291) exited]
[New Thread 0x7fffdc84f710 (LWP 10293)]
12:09:36 PM: The file dont exists /home/tamalet/.guayadeque/lyrics/Placebo/Brick Shithouse.lyric
[New Thread 0x7fffbd7f8710 (LWP 10294)]
[Thread 0x7fffbdff9710 (LWP 10292) exited]
12:09:36 PM: OnMediaPosition... 111 - 196612   1280574574 0
[Thread 0x7fffbd7f8710 (LWP 10294) exited]
12:09:37 PM: stream fully faded in (at 0.995556) -> PLAYING state
12:09:37 PM: Got Application Message guayadeque-fade-out-done
12:09:37 PM: guMediaCtrl:FadeOutDone
12:09:37 PM: OnMediaFadeOutFinished (1280574325) Cur: 1  0
12:09:37 PM: OnMediaPosition... 1089 - 196612   1280574574 0
12:09:38 PM: OnMediaPosition... 2165 - 196612   1280574574 0
[New Thread 0x7fffbd7f8710 (LWP 10295)]
[Thread 0x7fffbd7f8710 (LWP 10295) exited]
[New Thread 0x7fffbd7f8710 (LWP 10296)]
[Thread 0x7fffbd7f8710 (LWP 10296) exited]
[New Thread 0x7fffbd7f8710 (LWP 10297)]
[Thread 0x7fffbd7f8710 (LWP 10297) exited]
[New Thread 0x7fffbd7f8710 (LWP 10298)]
[Thread 0x7fffbd7f8710 (LWP 10298) exited]
[New Thread 0x7fffbd7f8710 (LWP 10299)]
[Thread 0x7fffbd7f8710 (LWP 10299) exited]
[New Thread 0x7fffbd7f8710 (LWP 10300)]
[New Thread 0x7fffbdff9710 (LWP 10301)]
[Thread 0x7fffbdff9710 (LWP 10301) exited]
[Thread 0x7fffbd7f8710 (LWP 10300) exited]
[New Thread 0x7fffbdff9710 (LWP 10302)]
[Thread 0x7fffbdff9710 (LWP 10302) exited]
[New Thread 0x7fffbdff9710 (LWP 10303)]
[Thread 0x7fffbdff9710 (LWP 10303) exited]
[New Thread 0x7fffbdff9710 (LWP 10304)]
[Thread 0x7fffbdff9710 (LWP 10304) exited]
[New Thread 0x7fffbdff9710 (LWP 10305)]
[Thread 0x7fffbdff9710 (LWP 10305) exited]
[New Thread 0x7fffbdff9710 (LWP 10306)]
[Thread 0x7fffbdff9710 (LWP 10306) exited]
[Thread 0x7fffdc84f710 (LWP 10293) exited]
12:09:39 PM: OnMediaPosition... 3203 - 196612   1280574574 0
12:09:40 PM: OnMediaPosition... 4193 - 196612   1280574574 0
12:09:40 PM: ***** EOS received...
12:09:40 PM: OnMediaFinished (1280574325) Cur: 1  0
12:09:40 PM: Media Finished Cancelled... 1280574574 0
12:09:41 PM: OnMediaPosition... 5018 - 196612   1280574574 0
12:09:41 PM: guMediaCtrl::DoCleanUp
12:09:41 PM: guFaderPlayBin::~guFaderPlayBin (33)

Program received signal SIGBUS, Bus error.
0x00007ffff658b56b in gst_element_set_state ()
   from /usr/lib/libgstreamer-0.10.so.0
(gdb) bt
#0  0x00007ffff658b56b in gst_element_set_state ()
   from /usr/lib/libgstreamer-0.10.so.0
#1  0x000000000056622b in ~guFaderPlayBin (this=0x1ab4800, 
    __in_chrg=<value optimized out>)
    at /home/tamalet/bin/guayadeque/src/MediaCtrl.cpp:1339
#2  0x0000000000567de1 in guMediaCtrl::DoCleanUp (this=<value optimized out>)
    at /home/tamalet/bin/guayadeque/src/MediaCtrl.cpp:1256
#3  0x0000000000567e59 in cleanup_mediactrl (player=0x7ffff6821be8)
    at /home/tamalet/bin/guayadeque/src/MediaCtrl.cpp:386
#4  0x00007ffff570609b in ?? () from /lib/libglib-2.0.so.0
#5  0x00007ffff57058c2 in g_main_context_dispatch () from /lib/libglib-2.0.so.0
#6  0x00007ffff5709748 in ?? () from /lib/libglib-2.0.so.0
#7  0x00007ffff5709c55 in g_main_loop_run () from /lib/libglib-2.0.so.0
#8  0x00007ffff3263bb7 in gtk_main () from /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0
#9  0x00007ffff764e9c8 in wxEventLoop::Run() ()
   from /usr/lib/libwx_gtk2u_core-2.8.so.0
#10 0x00007ffff76d38eb in wxAppBase::MainLoop() ()
   from /usr/lib/libwx_gtk2u_core-2.8.so.0
#11 0x00007ffff7b1444c in wxEntry(int&, wchar_t**) ()
   from /usr/lib/libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0
#12 0x000000000053c6c2 in main (argc=1, argv=0x1)
    at /home/tamalet/bin/guayadeque/src/MainApp.cpp:36
(gdb) q
A debugging session is active.

	Inferior 1 [process 7058] will be killed.
```

----------


## a02dami

Hi to all, i have to report a bug .. (I've reported it with my mistake here)

Situation:
I have many songs without "year" tag .. so i selected all of them and create a new static playlist called "without year"

BUT when I go in playlist and I click on the playlist "without year", Guayadeque turn off quickly
Now, also, I can't remove the playlist because if I make right click.. Guayadeque turn off again

 :Sad:   :Sad:  is it a bug?!

Do u know how to remove wrong playlist from player? I tryed to go in  /.guayadeque .. but I don't know which is the file where are stored  playlist

THANKS TO ALL and have a nice WeekEnd  :Very Happy:  - sorry for my bad language - 
Guayadeque remains the BEST player  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## camaron1

> I've made some changes in main player panel (click on pic to see):
> 
> 
> - removed not frequently used buttons (these features are accessible from menu)
> - larger album art (it was 100x100, now is 150x150)
> - little smaller fonts on labels (song, artist, album)
> - changed order of album and artist, it's logical that artist name goes after song name, and "by" is added
> - year of the album is in the same row as the album name (in braces)
> - rating is removed, it's accessible from now playing list
> ...


I like the bigger artwork and the change of the progress bar. Fewer buttons make sense but this should be configurable.

----------


## mr_hangman

> Hi to all, i have to report a bug .. (I've reported it with my mistake here)
> 
> Situation:
> I have many songs without "year" tag .. so i selected all of them and create a new static playlist called "without year"
> 
> BUT when I go in playlist and I click on the playlist "without year", Guayadeque turn off quickly
> Now, also, I can't remove the playlist because if I make right click.. Guayadeque turn off again
> 
>   is it a bug?!
> ...


Hi a02dami,
what version of guayadeque are you using? I tried to reproduce in 0.2.6-1183 but it didn't happen. 

Could you try the svn version and get a backtrace? The instructions are in the first post of this thread. And if you could post a guide to reproduce the crash step by step that would help anonbeat to trace the bug.

Welcome to guayadeque  :Smile: .

----------


## ivanovnegro

> I've made some changes in main player panel (click on pic to see):
> 
> 
> - removed not frequently used buttons (these features are accessible from menu)
> - larger album art (it was 100x100, now is 150x150)
> - little smaller fonts on labels (song, artist, album)
> - changed order of album and artist, it's logical that artist name goes after song name, and "by" is added
> - year of the album is in the same row as the album name (in braces)
> - rating is removed, it's accessible from now playing list
> ...


First it looks good.
Buttons: I need all the buttons and I like it how it is now but maybe it could be optional to see them or not.
Larger album art: This idea is great.
Little smaller fonts: I really dont know. In your picture it looks good but how is it now, I like it too.
The order of album and artist: Thats logical, I prefer your way, never thought about it but its better as you say.
The year in the same row like the album: Thats better too.
Rating is removed: I agree with this, I can see it in the now playing list.
The progress bar: Looks good but I cant see needs to change it.

----------


## wishingstar

Hi,

I'm still having problems with frequent freezes with G-que, the backtrace has nothing to show me, so it's useless. Way to reproduce freeze:
1-Load a library ~130,000 tracks
2-search for anything, then play a song from the search results (library tab)
3-wait till G-que smart player populates the now playing list (smart mode is on)
4-click the "X" next to the search box in the library tab (it should show the entire track list)
5-G-que freezes, the only way to start playing tracks again is resetting it from the system monitor or the terminal.

I think this is a big issue, and would ruin the experience of the player.

----------


## rotwang888

> I ran into an error trying to build the latest svn version
> 
> 
> ```
> [ 12%] Building CXX object src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/LastFMPanel.o
> In file included from /home/craig/guayadeque/src/LastFMPanel.cpp:26:
> /home/craig/guayadeque/src/Images.h:128: error: expected } before guIMAGE_INDEX_player_light_repeat_single
> /home/craig/guayadeque/src/Images.h:164: error: expected initializer before } token
> /home/craig/guayadeque/src/Images.h:164: error: expected declaration before } token
> ...


Never mind.  Works now after an update.

----------


## eltama

I got another Segmantation fault while just listening to music. It's the second time (without moving the files that follow). Luckily this time I was running it on gdb:



```
07:12:55 PM: OnMediaPosition... 263056 - 273397   1280599711 0
07:12:56 PM: OnMediaPosition... 264056 - 273397   1280599711 0
07:12:57 PM: OnMediaPosition... 265055 - 273397   1280599711 0
07:12:58 PM: OnMediaPosition... 266055 - 273397   1280599711 0
07:12:59 PM: OnMediaPosition... 267055 - 273397   1280599711 0
07:13:00 PM: OnMediaPosition... 268052 - 273397   1280599711 0
07:13:00 PM: guMediaCtrl::GetState 2
07:13:00 PM: Detected about to finish track... Trying to load the next track...
07:13:00 PM: OnNextTrackButtonClick Cur: 0    0   0
07:13:00 PM: guMediaCtrl::GetState 2
07:13:00 PM: SetNextTrack: 1
07:13:00 PM: LoadMedia Cur: 1  0
07:13:00 PM: guMediaCtrl::Load 0
07:13:00 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * current stream list * * * * * * * * * *
07:13:00 PM: [1280599711] 'playing'
07:13:00 PM: [-138868040] 'pending remove'
07:13:00 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
07:13:00 PM: guFaderPlayBin::guFaderPlayBin (1280599980)  0
07:13:00 PM: guFaderPlayBin::SetVolume (1280599980)  0.99
[New Thread 0x7fffd9878710 (LWP 17758)]
07:13:00 PM: OnMediaLoaded Cur: 1 1   1280599980
07:13:00 PM: wxMediaCtrl::Play
07:13:00 PM: CurrentFaderPlayBin State 0
07:13:00 PM: guFaderPlayBin::StartPlay (1280599980)
07:13:00 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * current stream list * * * * * * * * * *
07:13:00 PM: [1280599980] 'waiting'
07:13:00 PM: [1280599711] 'playing'
07:13:00 PM: [-138868040] 'pending remove'
07:13:00 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
07:13:00 PM: About to start the faderplaybin in crossfade type
07:13:00 PM: guFaderPlayBin::StartFade (1280599711) 1.00, 0.00, 3000
07:13:00 PM: guTimeLine::ValueChanged to 0.00
07:13:00 PM: guFaderPlayBin::AudioChanged (1280599980)
[New Thread 0x7fffc07f6710 (LWP 17759)]
07:13:00 PM: OnMediaTags...
07:13:00 PM: OnMediaTags...
[New Thread 0x7fffdae25710 (LWP 17760)]
07:13:00 PM: OnMediaBitrate... (1280599980) 192000
07:13:00 PM: OnMediaBitrate... (1280599980) 192000
07:13:01 PM: OnMediaPosition... 269051 - 273397   1280599711 1280599980
07:13:02 PM: Got Application Message guayadeque-fade-in-start
07:13:02 PM: guMediaCtrl::FadeInStart
07:13:02 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * current stream list * * * * * * * * * *
07:13:02 PM: [1280599980] 'waiting'
07:13:02 PM: [1280599711] 'fading out'
07:13:02 PM: [-138868040] 'pending remove'
07:13:02 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
07:13:02 PM: got fade-in-start for stream file:///home/tamalet/Music/Internacional/Red Hot Chili Peppers/2003 - Greatest Hits/02 - Give It Away.mp3 -> FADE_IN
07:13:02 PM: guFaderPlayBin::StartFade (1280599980) 0.80, 1.00, 900
07:13:02 PM: guTimeLine::ValueChanged to 0.00
07:13:02 PM: guFaderPlayBin::Play (1280599980)
07:13:02 PM: OnMediaState: 4 1280599711 1280599980
07:13:02 PM: OnMediaPlayStarted  1280599980
07:13:02 PM: SavePlayedTrack 0     1280599980
07:13:02 PM: PlayTime: 269 Length: 273
[New Thread 0x7fffc2ffc710 (LWP 17762)]
07:13:02 PM: OnMediaFadeInStarted Cur: 1  0
[New Thread 0x7fffe6462710 (LWP 17763)]
[Thread 0x7fffc2ffc710 (LWP 17762) exited]
[New Thread 0x7fffc2ffc710 (LWP 17764)]
07:13:02 PM: The file dont exists /home/tamalet/.guayadeque/lyrics/Red Hot Chili Peppers/Give It Away.lyric
[New Thread 0x7fffdc99e710 (LWP 17765)]
[Thread 0x7fffe6462710 (LWP 17763) exited]
07:13:02 PM: OnMediaPosition... 108 - 284943   1280599980 0
[Thread 0x7fffdc99e710 (LWP 17765) exited]
07:13:03 PM: stream fully faded in (at 0.995556) -> PLAYING state
07:13:03 PM: OnMediaPosition... 1088 - 284943   1280599980 0
07:13:03 PM: Got Application Message guayadeque-fade-out-done
07:13:03 PM: guMediaCtrl:FadeOutDone
07:13:03 PM: OnMediaFadeOutFinished (1280599711) Cur: 1  0
07:13:04 PM: OnMediaPosition... 2166 - 284943   1280599980 0
07:13:05 PM: OnMediaPosition... 3206 - 284943   1280599980 0
07:13:05 PM: ***** EOS received...
07:13:05 PM: OnMediaFinished (1280599711) Cur: 1  0
07:13:05 PM: Media Finished Cancelled... 1280599980 0
[New Thread 0x7fffdc99e710 (LWP 17766)]
[Thread 0x7fffdc99e710 (LWP 17766) exited]
[New Thread 0x7fffdc99e710 (LWP 17767)]
[Thread 0x7fffdc99e710 (LWP 17767) exited]
[New Thread 0x7fffdc99e710 (LWP 17768)]
[Thread 0x7fffdc99e710 (LWP 17768) exited]
[New Thread 0x7fffdc99e710 (LWP 17769)]
[Thread 0x7fffdc99e710 (LWP 17769) exited]
[New Thread 0x7fffdc99e710 (LWP 17770)]
[New Thread 0x7fffe6462710 (LWP 17771)]
[Thread 0x7fffe6462710 (LWP 17771) exited]
[New Thread 0x7fffe6462710 (LWP 17772)]
[Thread 0x7fffe6462710 (LWP 17772) exited]
[New Thread 0x7fffe6462710 (LWP 17773)]
[New Thread 0x7fffd78aa710 (LWP 17774)]
[Thread 0x7fffd78aa710 (LWP 17774) exited]
[New Thread 0x7fffd78aa710 (LWP 17775)]
[New Thread 0x7fffd5807710 (LWP 17776)]
[Thread 0x7fffdc99e710 (LWP 17770) exited]
[New Thread 0x7fffdc99e710 (LWP 17777)]
[Thread 0x7fffdc99e710 (LWP 17777) exited]
[Thread 0x7fffe6462710 (LWP 17773) exited]
[Thread 0x7fffd5807710 (LWP 17776) exited]
[Thread 0x7fffd78aa710 (LWP 17775) exited]
[Thread 0x7fffc2ffc710 (LWP 17764) exited]
07:13:06 PM: OnMediaPosition... 4195 - 284943   1280599980 0
07:13:07 PM: OnMediaPosition... 5024 - 284943   1280599980 0
07:13:07 PM: guMediaCtrl::DoCleanUp
07:13:07 PM: guFaderPlayBin::~guFaderPlayBin (-138868040)

Program received signal SIGSEGV, Segmentation fault.
0x00007ffff658b563 in gst_element_set_state ()
   from /usr/lib/libgstreamer-0.10.so.0
(gdb) bt
#0  0x00007ffff658b563 in gst_element_set_state ()
   from /usr/lib/libgstreamer-0.10.so.0
#1  0x000000000056622b in ~guFaderPlayBin (this=0x24d8280, 
    __in_chrg=<value optimized out>)
    at /home/tamalet/bin/guayadeque/src/MediaCtrl.cpp:1339
#2  0x0000000000567de1 in guMediaCtrl::DoCleanUp (this=<value optimized out>)
    at /home/tamalet/bin/guayadeque/src/MediaCtrl.cpp:1256
#3  0x0000000000567e59 in cleanup_mediactrl (player=0x7ffff6821be8)
    at /home/tamalet/bin/guayadeque/src/MediaCtrl.cpp:386
#4  0x00007ffff570609b in ?? () from /lib/libglib-2.0.so.0
#5  0x00007ffff57058c2 in g_main_context_dispatch () from /lib/libglib-2.0.so.0
#6  0x00007ffff5709748 in ?? () from /lib/libglib-2.0.so.0
#7  0x00007ffff5709c55 in g_main_loop_run () from /lib/libglib-2.0.so.0
#8  0x00007ffff3263bb7 in gtk_main () from /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0
#9  0x00007ffff764e9c8 in wxEventLoop::Run() ()
   from /usr/lib/libwx_gtk2u_core-2.8.so.0
#10 0x00007ffff76d38eb in wxAppBase::MainLoop() ()
   from /usr/lib/libwx_gtk2u_core-2.8.so.0
#11 0x00007ffff7b1444c in wxEntry(int&, wchar_t**) ()
   from /usr/lib/libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0
#12 0x000000000053c6c2 in main (argc=1, argv=0x1)
    at /home/tamalet/bin/guayadeque/src/MainApp.cpp:36
(gdb) q
A debugging session is active.

	Inferior 1 [process 10385] will be killed.
```

----------


## mr_hangman

> I got another Segmantation fault while just listening to music. It's the second time (without moving the files that follow). Luckily this time I was running it on gdb:


I thought I was the only one who ran guayadeque in gdb all the time  :Very Happy: .

----------


## ivanovnegro

I have an issue. Im on revision 1183. 
When I have a track only with artist and album without the song information g-deque doesnt show the popup window correctly. Earlier it shows the artist and the album in the popup window without problems, now it shows only a thin black line.
If you want I can make a video.
I will change the tags and then I will not have this problem but its strange.

----------


## nothingspecial

For those that don`t know, Anon is on holiday right now, and may not have access to the web.

I for one think he needs one.

Anyway, he certainly will not be able to diagnose/fix/implement etc etc requests/bugs etc etc during that time.

By all means post bug reports and such......... but I wouldn`t want to read through 50+ pages of stuff when I came back from my holiday, if you see what I mean.

In the mean time, lets keep testing, finding bugs and such......

..... and more importantly, helping knew users with the knowledge we do have.

Cheers  :Very Happy:

----------


## camaron1

> For those that don`t know, Anon is on holiday right now, and may not have access to the web.
> 
> I for one think he needs one.
> 
> Anyway, he certainly will not be able to diagnose/fix/implement etc etc requests/bugs etc etc during that time.
> 
> By all means post bug reports and such......... but I wouldn`t want to read through 50+ pages of stuff when I came back from my holiday, if you see what I mean.
> 
> In the mean time, lets keep testing, finding bugs and such......
> ...


Thanks for the information

----------


## Don_Felipe

> For those that don`t know, Anon is on holiday right now, and may not have access to the web.
> 
> I for one think he needs one.
> 
> Anyway, he certainly will not be able to diagnose/fix/implement etc etc requests/bugs etc etc during that time.
> 
> By all means post bug reports and such......... but I wouldn`t want to read through 50+ pages of stuff when I came back from my holiday, if you see what I mean.
> 
> In the mean time, lets keep testing, finding bugs and such......
> ...


Thanks, good to know. But I think even you people could help me to find out if I 



> have to compile the newest version or is it automatically in the repositories?

----------


## camaron1

> have to compile the newest version or is it automatically in the repositories?


follow instructions in first page. Basically when you have the packages you need,


```
cd guayadeque
svn update
./build
sudo make install
```

----------


## nothingspecial

> Thanks, good to know. But I think even you people could help me to find out if I


  As far as I know, the latest version is always the svn one.

The ppa is updated periodically.

----------


## VastOne

> As far as I know, the latest version is always the svn one.
> 
> The ppa is updated periodically.


This is correct...

But more importantly, the instructions on the first page of this thread needs to be read and executed correctly in order to get svn capabilities as Nothingspecial pointed out earlier.

----------


## jsabater

Hi,

I've sent a few days ago a post reporting a BUG (also a not-so important feature requests).

I don't think it's a big issue to fix the bug. Maybe I could have a look to the sources and post a Patch (it is still present in rev. 1183). I guess that "anon" missed my old post.




> BUG: In the song editor. When Searching for album cover if the "cover editor" does not return any results and OK is pressed, Guayadeque crashes. It is not only related to "google", also happens with amazon, last.fm ...
> (using SVN rev 1166)


Best Regards and thank you very much for your amazing work!!!

----------


## VastOne

I just wanted to give any of you Conky users a heads up on some new developments.

Kaivalagi, a legend in writing python scripts, has begun a process in helping all of us develop a Conky Guayadeque environment. 

I have taken some of the initial scripts (which Kaivalagi put together in less than an hour - Told you he is a legend) and get a hack of a Conky setup working.

You view the progress and details here and if anyone wants, I will post the method I got it to work for you.

Again, keep in mind this is a development in progress, the very beginning. Anyone with packaging, python, conky and bash experience, please lend a hand!

----------


## rotwang888

Cool...will it support album art?

----------


## VastOne

> Cool...will it support album art?


Yes, when all the kinks are worked out

Edit

And it will be configurable to go to the web to get the album art.

----------


## a02dami

> Hi a02dami,
> what version of guayadeque are you using? I tried to reproduce in 0.2.6-1183 but it didn't happen. 
> 
> Could you try the svn version and get a backtrace? The instructions are in the first post of this thread. And if you could post a guide to reproduce the crash step by step that would help anonbeat to trace the bug.
> 
> Welcome to guayadeque .


 :Smile:  Hi, I use only svn version - added ppa and every day I look for updates, so I think it is at the last version .. but could you explain which terminal command I have to do to have the info of guatadeque version installed? I only know that it is 0.2.6 but I don't know if -1183  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  THANKS a LOT 4 UR HELP!

For the bug: I did a report on sourceforge.net --> here

Hi to all!  :Razz:

----------


## wishingstar

> Hi, I use only svn version - added ppa and every day I look for updates, so I think it is at the last version .. but could you explain which terminal command I have to do to have the info of guatadeque version installed? I only know that it is 0.2.6 but I don't know if -1183   THANKS a LOT 4 UR HELP!
> 
> For the bug: I did a report on sourceforge.net --> here
> 
> Hi to all!


in the first post, to install svn version with version information shown  in the "about" dialog, you need to enter the following commands:



```
cd guayadeque
svn update
./build
sudo make install
```

the "./build installs the version information to the dialog box.

welcome to G-que

----------


## a02dami

> in the first post, to install svn version with version information shown  in the "about" dialog, you need to enter the following commands:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> cd guayadeque
> svn update
> ./build
> sudo make install
> ...



HELP!!  :Sad: 

I unistalled Guayadeque-svn (ppa versione) and I tryed to build ... but an error occured:




> sudo apt-get install subversion build-essential cmake libwxgtk2.8-dev libtagc0-dev libsqlite3-dev libcurl4-openssl-dev libdbus-1-dev libgstreamer0.10-dev libflac-dev
> Reading package lists... Done
> Building dependency tree       
> Reading state information... Done
> subversion is already the newest version.
> Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
> distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
> or been moved out of Incoming.
> ...


which repository I need? I only have standard repositories .. 

Thanks to all for the help and the patience .. Bye

----------


## Abe666

Hey all,
I have been using Guayadeque for a while now and have been loving the program!
After having been overseas for a few months I have just gotten home and updated to build 1183 and have experienced my first problem with the program now. The program now no longer continues to add random music to the playlist when it gets to the end. I have checked the settings and it all seems right so I can't figure out why this is happening. (In preferences, playback I have 'Play random track when playlist is empty' checked, I have tried smart mode off as well just in case but no difference...)
Is anyone else having this problem or have a simple solution for me that I've missed? (I've been out of computers for the last few months and wouldn't be surprised if I've just overlooked something small and obvious).
Cheers!!

----------


## camaron1

> Hey all,
> I have been using Guayadeque for a while now and have been loving the program!
> After having been overseas for a few months I have just gotten home and updated to build 1183 and have experienced my first problem with the program now. The program now no longer continues to add random music to the playlist when it gets to the end. I have checked the settings and it all seems right so I can't figure out why this is happening. (In preferences, playback I have 'Play random track when playlist is empty' checked, I have tried smart mode off as well just in case but no difference...)
> Is anyone else having this problem or have a simple solution for me that I've missed? (I've been out of computers for the last few months and wouldn't be surprised if I've just overlooked something small and obvious).
> Cheers!!


I'm on the same version and have not problem with that. Sorry if it sounds obvious but might the filters Allow/Deny have something to do. Check that the filters (which are just playlists) are populated and are not conflicting with each other (eg. if the denay filter is Last added and this include all your collection)

Otherwise I don't know what the problem might be

Good luck

----------


## camaron1

> HELP!! 
> 
> I unistalled Guayadeque-svn (ppa versione) and I tryed to build ... but an error occured:
> 
> which repository I need? I only have standard repositories .. 
> 
> Thanks to all for the help and the patience .. Bye


Not sure about this but if you installed the svn from the repository that won't be the same as the last svn (1183) and I think you'll need to uninstall the repository version before you attempt to build 

Have you followed the instructions from first page?



```
cd
sudo apt-get install subversion build-essential cmake libwxgtk2.8-dev libtagc0-dev libsqlite3-dev libcurl4-openssl-dev libdbus-1-dev libgstreamer0.10-dev libflac-dev
svn co http://guayadeque.svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/guayadeque/Trunk guayadeque
cd guayadeque
./build
sudo make install
```

----------


## camaron1

> HELP!! 
> 
> I unistalled Guayadeque-svn (ppa versione) and I tryed to build ... but an error occured:
> 
> which repository I need? I only have standard repositories .. 
> 
> Thanks to all for the help and the patience .. Bye


Correction, 

I just realize now that you uninstalled already. 

Before you build the last svn try 


```
sudo apt-get autoremove
```

as you might have left unwanted dependencies that conflict with last svn.

----------


## a02dami

> Correction, 
> 
> I just realize now that you uninstalled already. 
> 
> Before you build the last svn try 
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo apt-get autoremove
> ...


I made it, but there are conflicts with dependencies
 :Sad:  i don't understand why ...

----------


## VastOne

> Hey all,
> I have been using Guayadeque for a while now and have been loving the program!
> After having been overseas for a few months I have just gotten home and updated to build 1183 and have experienced my first problem with the program now. The program now no longer continues to add random music to the playlist when it gets to the end. I have checked the settings and it all seems right so I can't figure out why this is happening. (In preferences, playback I have 'Play random track when playlist is empty' checked, I have tried smart mode off as well just in case but no difference...)
> Is anyone else having this problem or have a simple solution for me that I've missed? (I've been out of computers for the last few months and wouldn't be surprised if I've just overlooked something small and obvious).
> Cheers!!


I saw something like this a few days ago.  Every thing was set as it should be but smart mode would not work.  I then went to the Control Menus and Smart Mode was turned off.  I turned it back on and everything was fine then

Check your Control settings.

----------


## nothingspecial

> I made it, but there are conflicts with dependencies
>  i don't understand why ...


The first thing you try when getting broken package errors is let apt try to fix them



```
sudo apt-get install -f
```

----------


## VastOne

Conky G-Que users - check this out, in a couple of days the PPA will be ready for testing.

----------


## eimhin85

anyone know if in the radio tab, is it currently possible to add a whole directory feed (rather than one individual radio station)?

I read somewhere its being rewritten but not sure if thats still to come?

----------


## Abe666

> I saw something like this a few days ago.  Every thing was set as it should be but smart mode would not work.  I then went to the Control Menus and Smart Mode was turned off.  I turned it back on and everything was fine then
> 
> Check your Control settings.


Thanks VastOne but sadly that doesn't seem to be the problem. Smart Mode is definitely turned on at the moment. Thanks for the thought though!

----------


## VastOne

> anyone know if in the radio tab, is it currently possible to add a whole directory feed (rather than one individual radio station)?
> 
> I read somewhere its being rewritten but not sure if thats still to come?


That has not been implemented yet. That was definitely on the to do list for the next release, which Anon has ready but did not want to release it before he went on his holiday.

----------


## rotwang888

Vacation or not, I'll never remember to report this if I don't now.  Here is a backtrace from a crash I kept getting.  I'd double-click a playlist, it didn't start, so I clicked the first track in "now playing", which would play normally until I tried to turn the volume down, and then it would crash.  This happened every time I tried it. 


```
#0  0x0000003cf7810867 in IA__g_object_set (_object=0x21, first_property_name=
    0x6da7c0 "volume") at gobject.c:1591
#1  0x000000000052bda5 in guFaderPlayBin::SetVolume (this=0xd3db60, 
    volume=<value optimized out>)
    at /home/craig/guayadeque/src/MediaCtrl.cpp:1653
#2  0x000000000052c1cb in guMediaCtrl::SetVolume (this=0x9a8770, volume=
    0.20000000000000001) at /home/craig/guayadeque/src/MediaCtrl.cpp:573
#3  0x0000000000533329 in guPlayerPanel::SetVolume (this=0xf23570, 
    volume=<value optimized out>)
    at /home/craig/guayadeque/src/PlayerPanel.cpp:2730
#4  0x0000003d030e7c10 in wxEvtHandler::ProcessEventIfMatches(wxEventTableEntryBase const&, wxEvtHandler*, wxEvent&) () from /usr/lib64/libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0
#5  0x0000003d030e7d7f in wxEvtHandler::SearchDynamicEventTable(wxEvent&) ()
   from /usr/lib64/libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0
#6  0x0000003d030e88c2 in wxEvtHandler::ProcessEvent(wxEvent&) ()
   from /usr/lib64/libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0
#7  0x0000003d06df9df5 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/libwx_gtk2u_core-2.8.so.0
#8  0x0000003cfd551003 in _gtk_marshal_BOOLEAN__BOXED (closure=0xe01000, 
    return_value=0x7fffffffdb90, n_param_values=<value optimized out>, 
    param_values=0x7fffc0001660, invocation_hint=<value optimized out>, 
    marshal_data=<value optimized out>) at gtkmarshalers.c:84
#9  0x0000003cf780b98e in IA__g_closure_invoke (closure=0xe01000, return_value=
    0x7fffffffdb90, n_param_values=2, param_values=0x7fffc0001660, 
---Type <return> to continue, or q <return> to quit---
    invocation_hint=0x7fffffffdb50) at gclosure.c:767
#10 0x0000003cf781f947 in signal_emit_unlocked_R (node=<value optimized out>, 
    detail=0, instance=0xd0a900, emission_return=0x7fffffffdce0, 
    instance_and_params=0x7fffc0001660) at gsignal.c:3248
#11 0x0000003cf7820c29 in IA__g_signal_emit_valist (
    instance=<value optimized out>, signal_id=<value optimized out>, 
    detail=<value optimized out>, var_args=0x7fffffffdd40) at gsignal.c:2991
#12 0x0000003cf78213a3 in IA__g_signal_emit (instance=<value optimized out>, 
    signal_id=<value optimized out>, detail=<value optimized out>)
    at gsignal.c:3038
#13 0x0000003cfd68190f in gtk_widget_event_internal (widget=
    0xd0a900 [GtkPizza], event=0x7fffcc044820) at gtkwidget.c:4958
#14 0x0000003cfd547d63 in IA__gtk_propagate_event (widget=0xd0a900 [GtkPizza], 
    event=0x7fffcc044820) at gtkmain.c:2442
#15 0x0000003cfd548f2b in IA__gtk_main_do_event (event=0x7fffcc044820)
    at gtkmain.c:1647
#16 0x0000003cfd06039c in gdk_event_dispatch (source=<value optimized out>, 
    callback=<value optimized out>, user_data=<value optimized out>)
    at gdkevents-x11.c:2372
#17 0x0000003cf6c3bd02 in g_main_dispatch (context=0xa21d20) at gmain.c:1960
#18 IA__g_main_context_dispatch (context=0xa21d20) at gmain.c:2513
#19 0x0000003cf6c3fae8 in g_main_context_iterate (context=0xa21d20, block=1, 
    dispatch=1, self=<value optimized out>) at gmain.c:2591
---Type <return> to continue, or q <return> to quit---
#20 0x0000003cf6c3fff5 in IA__g_main_loop_run (loop=0x1113840) at gmain.c:2799
#21 0x0000003cfd5493c7 in IA__gtk_main () at gtkmain.c:1219
#22 0x0000003d06de7838 in wxEventLoop::Run() ()
   from /usr/lib64/libwx_gtk2u_core-2.8.so.0
#23 0x0000003d06e61deb in wxAppBase::MainLoop() ()
   from /usr/lib64/libwx_gtk2u_core-2.8.so.0
#24 0x0000003d030963a5 in wxEntry(int&, wchar_t**) ()
   from /usr/lib64/libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0
#25 0x000000000050f242 in main (argc=1, argv=<value optimized out>)
    at /home/craig/guayadeque/src/MainApp.cpp:36
```

----------


## darkmaxa

> The program now no longer continues to add random music to the playlist when it gets to the end.


I experienced the same problem, it happens sometimes, but I didn't notice pattern yet. Try to clear now playing list, turn off smart mode, close Guayadeque, then open Guayadeque, turn on smart mode, add try if it will work...

----------


## eltama

Now that the forum is quite quiet until anonbeat returns, I'd like to ask Guayadeque users a question.

Does anyone use a lyrics engine other than lyricsplugin?
Is it worthwhile to have the option to choose the engine or could we simplify the interface and leave this as an implementation detail?

By the way, I think that leoslyrics.com and lyrc.com.ar do not work. Can you confirm this?

----------


## PenguinOfSteel

> Now that the forum is quite quiet until anonbeat returns, I'd like to ask Guayadeque users a question.
> 
> Does anyone use a lyrics engine other than lyricsplugin?
> Is it worthwhile to have the option to choose the engine or could we simplify the interface and leave this as an implementation detail?
> 
> By the way, I think that leoslyrics.com and lyrc.com.ar do not work. Can you confirm this?


I think leaving more option to choose from is not a problem!
Maybe lyricsplugin could be set as the default! I always use it, I think is the most complete!

Don't know about the other two!

----------


## ivanovnegro

> Now that the forum is quite quiet until anonbeat returns, I'd like to ask Guayadeque users a question.
> 
> Does anyone use a lyrics engine other than lyricsplugin?
> Is it worthwhile to have the option to choose the engine or could we simplify the interface and leave this as an implementation detail?
> 
> By the way, I think that leoslyrics.com and lyrc.com.ar do not work. Can you confirm this?


Yes, I use the other one engines too. Its right, the best seems to be lyricsplugin but the other two, leoslyrics and lyrc.com.ar are working too for me, ok not every time, but it works and I think especially with more unknown artists. And when for example lyricsplugin doesnt his job sometimes the other two do it. For me they are complements.

----------


## jsabater

Hi,

Finally I found some time to fix the Bug that I've found concerning id3 cover art (read here for more info)
As supposed, it was quite easy as soon as I've found the right file / class. (GDB rules!)


Here you have the patch (svn diff output)



```
$ svn diff TrackEdit.cpp 
Index: TrackEdit.cpp
===================================================================
--- TrackEdit.cpp    (revision 1183)
+++ TrackEdit.cpp    (working copy)
@@ -1186,8 +1186,11 @@
     {
         if( CoverEditor->ShowModal() == wxID_OK )
         {
-            ( * m_Images )[ m_CurItem ] = new wxImage( * CoverEditor->GetSelectedCoverImage() );
-            RefreshImage();
+            if ( CoverEditor->GetSelectedCoverImage() != NULL )
+            {
+                ( * m_Images )[ m_CurItem ] = new wxImage( *CoverEditor->GetSelectedCoverImage() );
+                RefreshImage();
+            }
         }
         CoverEditor->Destroy();
     }
$
```

Best Regards

----------


## VastOne

> Conky G-Que users - check this out, in a couple of days the PPA will be ready for testing.


The PPA is in, and I have loaded this.

You have to run 



```
conky -c /usr/share/conkyguayadeque/example/conkyrc &
```

to start the session of conky with the script.

Of course from there you can manipulate it the way you want.

From here and now on though, we need to keep the conky issues we have either here where we got the script from for installation problems or from here which is a massive Conky help thread.

Remember, once anon gets back he will have to add some calls from G-Que to dbus that will add even more options..

And along with that, this is development too so be patient as it evolves.  And please post anything you find or do that helps this.

----------


## VastOne

> Hi,
> 
> Finally I found some time to fix the Bug that I've found concerning id3 cover art (read here for more info)
> As supposed, it was quite easy as soon as I've found the right file / class. (GDB rules!)
> 
> 
> Here you have the patch (svn diff output)
> 
> 
> ...


Great work sabater!

Could you detail a step by step of what ppl would need to do to get this done please?

----------


## VastOne

> The PPA is in, and I have loaded this.
> 
> You have to run 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> conky -c /usr/share/conkyguayadeque/example/conkyrc &
> ```
> ...


One other thing, while at Conky Guayadeque Python Script site, give a great BIG thanks to Kaivalagi who 4 days ago did not know G-que was "a major player".  He did this in a short period of time after he initially said it was too much to ask of him because of time restraints....

----------


## markbl

Anonbeat, long ago I posted here about problems playing shoutcast stations after guayadeque is started, and sometimes when changing stations. The problem(s?) have existed, in various guises, for many months but I have just kept living with it as I just could not find any other player overall as good for shoutcast.

Anyway I just thought I would let you know that finally something you have changed within svn in the last week seems to have fixed this. Now, radio stations resume immediately, and station changes are seamless. Thanks!

----------


## Hreinsi

Its simple this is the best player I have used :Wave:   :Smile:

----------


## Hreinsi

I have been using poedit but now synaptic offer update that i dont use becose it dosent work anyone have answer to why using ubuntu 10.04
Sorry for my bad english :Wink:

----------


## Abe666

> I experienced the same problem, it happens sometimes, but I didn't notice pattern yet. Try to clear now playing list, turn off smart mode, close Guayadeque, then open Guayadeque, turn on smart mode, add try if it will work...


Hi darkmaxa, thanks for the suggestion... it is good to hear that somebody else has had the same problem. Sadly the fix didn't work for me so I guess I'll just have to keep trying to find a different solution.
Cheers

----------


## Hreinsi

Im using Poedit 1.4.2

----------


## Abe666

> Hey all,
> I have been using Guayadeque for a while now and have been loving the program!
> After having been overseas for a few months I have just gotten home and updated to build 1183 and have experienced my first problem with the program now. The program now no longer continues to add random music to the playlist when it gets to the end. I have checked the settings and it all seems right so I can't figure out why this is happening. (In preferences, playback I have 'Play random track when playlist is empty' checked, I have tried smart mode off as well just in case but no difference...)
> Is anyone else having this problem or have a simple solution for me that I've missed? (I've been out of computers for the last few months and wouldn't be surprised if I've just overlooked something small and obvious).
> Cheers!!


Hi all,
Thanks for your suggestions with regards to the problem above.... I have today updated to build 1184 and although all the settings are the same it now seems to be working perfectly. Some little computer god somewhere fixed my problem!
Cheers all!  :Very Happy:

----------


## VastOne

> Im using Poedit 1.4.2


What is Poedit and how do you use it with Guayadeque and then what is the issue you are having with the two?

----------


## VastOne

> Hi all,
> Thanks for your suggestions with regards to the problem above.... I have today updated to build 1184 and although all the settings are the same it now seems to be working perfectly. Some little computer god somewhere fixed my problem!
> Cheers all!


Lol, really glad you got this fixed.

If you took the time and read through this Monolithic thread, you would see that I have had at least 5 of these "X-Files" type of instances that magically fixed themselves in a day or so...A couple frustrated me to the point of checking my eyesight and sanity!

----------


## VastOne

> I experienced the same problem, it happens sometimes, but I didn't notice pattern yet. Try to clear now playing list, turn off smart mode, close Guayadeque, then open Guayadeque, turn on smart mode, add try if it will work...


Ditto for me and the same method you used was the only way I got it going again too.  As I posted above, this has happened 4-5 times to me since I started G-Que, but with no pattern or apparent reason for the fix, it just "did it"

----------


## pmm1450

Hello,

first time I would like to thank anonbeat for this great program, an the rest of this forum for testing and having so much great ideas.

Sorry for my english ^^

Now I have one Question: is it true that the smart mode don't work without internet connection, or is this my mistake ?

The problems that abe666 have with the smart mode, I can not confirm it works properly, but only with internet connection.

Peter

----------


## VastOne

> Hello,
> 
> first time I would like to thank anonbeat for this great program, an the rest of this forum for testing and having so much great ideas.
> 
> Sorry for my english ^^
> 
> Now I have one Question: is it true that the smart mode don't work without internet connection, or is this my mistake ?
> 
> The problems that abe666 have with the smart mode, I can not confirm it works properly, but only with internet connection.
> ...


There is no need for internet connection for Smart Mode.  It uses your library AFAIK

----------


## theLegend

> The PPA is in, and I have loaded this.
> 
> You have to run 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> conky -c /usr/share/conkyguayadeque/example/conkyrc &
> ```
> ...


Brilliant this conky script is! So simple to use and understand! I cannot wait for the covertart parameter to be implemented and then my conky life is complete. I've included the conky script into my original one, replaced the guaycover script that worked fine but was a little complicated (it did have album art but didn't work if the file had embedded cover art). 

Thank you one million times.

----------


## VastOne

> Brilliant this conky script is! So simple to use and understand! I cannot wait for the covertart parameter to be implemented and then my conky life is complete. I've included the conky script into my original one, replaced the guaycover script that worked fine but was a little complicated (it did have album art but didn't work if the file had embedded cover art). 
> 
> Thank you one million times.


Go to here  to get the latest (minutes ago) update to the py script that incorporates the PP and LE positions to get the time right.  

Glad you like it and spread the love!  :Wave:

----------


## VastOne

> Brilliant this conky script is! So simple to use and understand! I cannot wait for the covertart parameter to be implemented and then my conky life is complete. I've included the conky script into my original one, replaced the guaycover script that worked fine but was a little complicated (it did have album art but didn't work if the file had embedded cover art). 
> 
> Thank you one million times.


Let me get a view of yours...

Here is my latest..

----------


## Hreinsi

> I have been using poedit but now synaptic offer update that i dont use becose it dosent work anyone have answer to why using ubuntu 10.04
> Sorry for my bad english


Poedit is for translation when i update 1.4.2-5 it donsent start up

----------


## Hreinsi

> Poedit is for translation when i update 1.4.2-5 it donsent start up


WellI dont have to install it so I will just use what works hehe :Wave:

----------


## VastOne

I am curious if it would be difficult to add a right click function from within Lyrics to Search Google for Lyrics?

This would be a great feature for those hard to get lyrics.

----------


## giddyup306

Once again, this is an awesome player!  

I have a couple questions, mostly concerning tags.  I was unable to find the documentation for this program.  Is there any?  I have a music collection of over 31,000 songs that I've collected over the past 15+ years.  I've used many different programs to rip these from CDs.  Now there are two or three different formats, and a lot of the information needs to be edited.  Is there a way to edit multiple tags at once?  As in if the artist isn't recognized I could just edit all 10+ songs at once and have done with it rather than editing each one individually?  Also when you edit a tag does save the modification to the .mp3 file itself?  What I'm getting at is I reinstall Linux often, and would like to know if all the time I spend modifying tags will be saved the next time I reinstall.

I'm sorry if this has been covered before, but it's hard to navigate through this thread.  If there's a doc for this I'd like a copy so I don't have to bug you any more with these types of posts.  :Wink:

----------


## eltama

There is no help yet. We really need one.
You can edit tags of multiple files using the Songs Editor. Just select the songs you want to edit, right click and choose Edit Songs. There you can edit the tags. If you want to apply a change to all the selected songs click the copy icon next to the tag.

There is a video that shows how to edit tags and how to use MusicBrainz: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=E2IO52OW

The functionality is still limited. There is no way for instance to fill in the tags from the file names or to rename the files based on the tags. These changes are proposed for the next+1 version (next stable version is coming soon). You can also use other tools like EasyTag, Kid3 or puddletag

----------


## ivanovnegro

First of all, I havent got issues with the smart mode, I never had, it works perfectly.
Other thing, I need a suggestion of someone with maybe the same problem or something like this.
I converted my girlfriend to a Linux user. One reason was G-deque, so thats great.
But now she wants to synchronize her music to an Archos Vision mp3-player. I wanted to do that but it doesnt work. So, I used the copy function and it worked but on the player I cannot play the items only see them. Drag and drop works without G-deque and I can play the tracks in the player but when I use the copy to... function, nothing. 
I would like to use G-deque for this job because she tagged and organized her tracks with our lovely player, so I dont know how to figure it out.
Anybody can help me?

Btw, sometimes I cannot log in to the forums, now it was the second time that I needed to wait more like 3 hours to log in.

----------


## VastOne

> First of all, I havent got issues with the smart mode, I never had, it works perfectly.
> Other thing, I need a suggestion of someone with maybe the same problem or something like this.
> I converted my girlfriend to a Linux user. One reason was G-deque, so thats great.
> But now she wants to synchronize her music to an Archos Vision mp3-player. I wanted to do that but it doesnt work. So, I used the copy function and it worked but on the player I cannot play the items only see them. Drag and drop works without G-deque and I can play the tracks in the player but when I use the copy to... function, nothing. 
> I would like to use G-deque for this job because she tagged and organized her tracks with our lovely player, so I dont know how to figure it out.
> Anybody can help me?
> 
> Btw, sometimes I cannot log in to the forums, now it was the second time that I needed to wait more like 3 hours to log in.


I believe Anon is working on getting synchronizing with players in the next release that should come through in the next 2 weeks.

Regarding the entire Ubuntu forums, there has been issues over the last 24 hours that is starting to resolve.

----------


## ivanovnegro

> I believe Anon is working on getting synchronizing with players in the next release that should come through in the next 2 weeks.


Thanks. That are good news.

----------


## VastOne

> Thanks. That are good news.


Regarding your copy questions, I would really make sure that the path syntax is correct because as long as the player is a mount that Ubuntu can see, then the copy function should work.  I would also recommend that you search this thread for copy and player and see if you get some hits.

----------


## VastOne

> Once again, this is an awesome player!  
> 
> I have a couple questions, mostly concerning tags.  I was unable to find the documentation for this program.  Is there any?  I have a music collection of over 31,000 songs that I've collected over the past 15+ years.  I've used many different programs to rip these from CDs.  Now there are two or three different formats, and a lot of the information needs to be edited.  Is there a way to edit multiple tags at once?  As in if the artist isn't recognized I could just edit all 10+ songs at once and have done with it rather than editing each one individually?  Also when you edit a tag does save the modification to the .mp3 file itself?  What I'm getting at is I reinstall Linux often, and would like to know if all the time I spend modifying tags will be saved the next time I reinstall.
> 
> I'm sorry if this has been covered before, but it's hard to navigate through this thread.  If there's a doc for this I'd like a copy so I don't have to bug you any more with these types of posts.


I use EasyTag.  It is not that intuitive when you first see it but there is a YouTube video that shows you how.  It is daily tool for me.  

You can search this thread for keywords.  When I need to find something, that is what I do.  It saves a lot of time.

Regarding the Doc, there is one but it is not complete and I know that Anonbeat is looking for help on this.

----------


## ivanovnegro

> Regarding your copy questions, I would really make sure that the path syntax is correct because as long as the player is a mount that Ubuntu can see, then the copy function should work.  I would also recommend that you search this thread for copy and player and see if you get some hits.


Thanks for your help. Yes, the OS can see the player. The path is correct and g-deque copies the tracks to the right place, maybe Im missing something, but I cannot play them on the Archos when I use g-deque for this. Without g-deque it works via drag and drop.

----------


## ivanovnegro

> Thanks for your help. Yes, the OS can see the player. The path is correct and g-deque copies the tracks to the right place, maybe Im missing something, but I cannot play them on the Archos when I use g-deque for this. Without g-deque it works via drag and drop.


Another strange thing is that I can play the copied tracks on my system when the Archos is connected, but on the Archos nothing, I can only see the copied files there.
I will make some search in the forums. Thanks again.

----------


## dranach

> Another strange thing is that I can play the copied tracks on my system when the Archos is connected, but on the Archos nothing, I can only see the copied files there.
> I will make some search in the forums. Thanks again.


I have a sansa fuze player which I sync with g'deque. I had to change the transfer mode from 'mtp' to 'msc' (on the player). I don't know if the archos has this option. I guess it should..
I use the 'copy to..' function in g'deque without problems.

Furthermore, I installed rockbox on the player (www.rockbox.org). If your player is supported, I strongly suggest you check the website of rockbox. The features of rockbox convert the player in a real powerhouse.

----------


## ivanovnegro

> I have a sansa fuze player which I sync with g'deque. I had to change the transfer mode from 'mtp' to 'msc' (on the player). I don't know if the archos has this option. I guess it should..
> I use the 'copy to..' function in g'deque without problems.
> 
> Furthermore, I installed rockbox on the player (www.rockbox.org). If your player is supported, I strongly suggest you check the website of rockbox. The features of rockbox convert the player in a real powerhouse.


For what I know the Archos doesnt have this mtp format like the Creative Zen. But if its like you say how you made it to msc? Could you explain it?
Yes, I heard about Rockbox but I couldnt find the version I have of the Archos on their webpage.
Btw Im sorry if I made this thread about my mp3-player, its only that my girlfriend now uses g-deque and she is new with Linux and I have to help her.

----------


## dranach

> For what I know the Archos doesnt have this mtp format like the Creative Zen. But if its like you say how you made it to msc? Could you explain it?
> Yes, I heard about Rockbox but I couldnt find the version I have of the Archos on their webpage.
> Btw Im sorry if I made this thread about my mp3-player, its only that my girlfriend now uses g-deque and she is new with Linux and I have to help her.


It was a change in the menu's Settings. It was listed as an option.
I know that anonbeat is working on synchronization, but I think it's going to be a hellish job to get synchronization done for as many players as possible..
Good luck, as I can't supply you with any more help than this..  :Sad:

----------


## ivanovnegro

> It was a change in the menu's Settings. It was listed as an option.
> I know that anonbeat is working on synchronization, but I think it's going to be a hellish job to get synchronization done for as many players as possible..
> Good luck, as I can't supply you with any more help than this..


Ok, I will try it but I think its another thing. Thank you very much for your suggestions.
I think anonbeat will make a good job :Smile: .

----------


## ivanovnegro

Someone noticed that the lyricsplugin.com doesnt work properly?
The other ones are working well.

----------


## VastOne

> Someone noticed that the lyricsplugin.com doesnt work properly?
> The other ones are working well.


Yes. As a matter of fact I have found that all of them lately have not been working at all or not like they used to.

----------


## ivanovnegro

> Yes. As a matter of fact I have found that all of them lately have not been working at all or not like they used to.


Ok, Im not the only one.

----------


## Linye

lyricsplugin.com do not work here but the others do.

----------


## mobilediesel

Just how the heck do you pronounce "Guayadeque"?

I might give it a test if I were able to say its name aloud.  :Very Happy:

----------


## VastOne

> Just how the heck do you pronounce "Guayadeque"?
> 
> I might give it a test if I were able to say its name aloud.


Hey Mobile, welcome.  I have learned a lot from you over in the conky threads and at K's place

I would suggest going to google translate and putting in Guayadeque and hear it from there....

----------


## mobilediesel

> Hey Mobile, welcome.  I have learned a lot from you over in the conky threads and at K's place
> 
> I would suggest going to google translate and putting in Guayadeque and hear it from there....


Sounds something like "goy-uh-deck" and claims it's an English word. It looks more like Spanish to me and the first couple pages in google point to various pages about the music player rather than and possible definition of the word.

----------


## VastOne

> Sounds something like "goy-uh-deck" and claims it's an English word. It looks more like Spanish to me and the first couple pages in google point to various pages about the music player rather than and possible definition of the word.


Well Google is wrong quite often!!!  It is a Spanish word. It is a destination too.... See here

----------


## ivanovnegro

> Just how the heck do you pronounce "Guayadeque"?
> 
> I might give it a test if I were able to say its name aloud.


Yes its a spanish destination. I try to write it pronouncable for english speakers: Gwayadeke. 
Ok I tried it but maybe its confusing too.

----------


## mobilediesel

> Well Google is wrong quite often!!!  It is a Spanish word. It is a destination too.... See here





> Yes its a spanish destination. I try to write it pronouncable for english speakers: Gwayadeke. 
> Ok I tried it but maybe its confusing too.


Yeah I was quite sure it wasn't English. It looks like I was pretty close in guessing the pronunciation, though.



In other news: it looks like Guayadeque is not available for Hardy. Are there any known problems with running it in hardy? Would I need tom compile it?

----------


## VastOne

Latest Conky with Guayadeque Python Script and Album Cover Script

----------


## theLegend

> Latest Conky with Guayadeque Python Script and Album Cover Script


This is nice! I've put my screenshots on the conkyguadeque page *LINK*

Is Anonbeat back now, only there was an update to the svn version to fix the lyricsplugin plugin?

----------


## VastOne

> This is nice! I've put my screenshots on the conkyguadeque page *LINK*
> 
> Is Anonbeat back now, only there was an update to the svn version to fix the lyricsplugin plugin?


No, he has a week to go yet...

He must have taken a laptop with him after all and somehow got it by Mrs. Rios!!!

Sneaky Anon!

And the screen shots at the other link are fantastic! Thanks for sharing

----------


## ivanovnegro

> In other news: it looks like Guayadeque is not available for Hardy. Are there any known problems with running it in hardy? Would I need tom compile it?


I dont know if g-deque is available for Hardy. We have to wait that anonbeat comes back and maybe he knows about Hardy.
Regards.

----------


## ivanovnegro

I have noticed some performance problems while searching in the music library for my files with the newest revisions. G-deque hangs sometimes a little and becomes grey, sometimes its really disturbing. And its not because of my computer or because I have too many things open or working in the background.
And I havent got a library with 100.000 tracks or somthing like this like someone here, I forgot who.
Can anybody confirm performance problems or hanging of g-deque sometimes?

----------


## wishingstar

> I have noticed some performance problems while searching in the music library for my files with the newest revisions. G-deque hangs sometimes a little and becomes grey, sometimes its really disturbing. And its not because of my computer or because I have too many things open or working in the background.
> And I havent got a library with 100.000 tracks or somthing like this like someone here, I forgot who.
> Can anybody confirm performance problems or hanging of g-deque sometimes?


That someone would be me, and yes, i can confirm, G-que has become completely unusable for me, it hangs EVERY TIME i search the library, and not for a little while, it completely stops playing and i have to "force quit". 

I have reverted to banshee until Anon returns from his vacation, perhaps then the problem can be solved.

----------


## Linye

> This is nice! I've put my screenshots on the conkyguadeque page *LINK*
> 
> Is Anonbeat back now, only there was an update to the svn version to fix the lyricsplugin plugin?


lyricsplugin still not working here.

----------


## ivanovnegro

> lyricsplugin still not working here.


On my computer either.

----------


## VastOne

> On my computer either.


I just went through 30 songs that I have not played since I have used G-Que (meaning there was not a already saved lyrics file) and everyone of them found the lyrics instantly.

It looks like chartlyrics is having the best success at getting the lyrics.

----------


## BoredOutOfMyMind

There is an application osd-lyrics that looks interesting.   It works with other players such as- 
Amarok 1/2
Exaile
Rhythmbox
DCOP
XMMS
Audacious

----------


## eltama

> Yes its a spanish destination. I try to write it pronouncable for english speakers: Gwayadeke.


I would say it's Wua-ia-de-ke.
Some Argentinians like me pronounce the y differently, I say Wua-sha-de-ke.

----------


## ivanovnegro

> I just went through 30 songs that I have not played since I have used G-Que (meaning there was not a already saved lyrics file) and everyone of them found the lyrics instantly.
> 
> It looks like chartlyrics is having the best success at getting the lyrics.


Yes thats right, chartlyrics is working well.

----------


## ivanovnegro

The lyrics plugins seem to be fixed after revision 1186.
I dont know how anonbeat did this on his vacations. Respect!
I saw the new revision accidentally.

----------


## suprman2020

I'm having problems running the program. It wouldn't run the normal way so I tried it through terminal and this is what I got:


progname=guayadeque; RGBA=on
The program 'guayadeque' received an X Window System error.
This probably reflects a bug in the program.
The error was 'BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)'.
  (Details: serial 4038 error_code 8 request_code 2 minor_code 0)
  (Note to programmers: normally, X errors are reported asynchronously;
   that is, you will receive the error a while after causing it.
   To debug your program, run it with the --sync command line
   option to change this behavior. You can then get a meaningful
   backtrace from your debugger if you break on the gdk_x_error() function.)

----------


## eltama

> I'm having problems running the program. It wouldn't run the normal way so I tried it through terminal and this is what I got:
> 
> 
> progname=guayadeque; RGBA=on
> The program 'guayadeque' received an X Window System error.
> This probably reflects a bug in the program.
> The error was 'BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)'.
>   (Details: serial 4038 error_code 8 request_code 2 minor_code 0)
>   (Note to programmers: normally, X errors are reported asynchronously;
> ...


What OS are  you running?
Have you tried running it with the --sync option?

----------


## VastOne

> I'm having problems running the program. It wouldn't run the normal way so I tried it through terminal and this is what I got:
> 
> 
> progname=guayadeque; RGBA=on
> The program 'guayadeque' received an X Window System error.
> This probably reflects a bug in the program.
> The error was 'BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)'.
>   (Details: serial 4038 error_code 8 request_code 2 minor_code 0)
>   (Note to programmers: normally, X errors are reported asynchronously;
> ...


Have you ever gotten Guayadeque to work before this, or is this the first time running after the initial install?

----------


## suprman2020

> What OS are  you running?
> Have you tried running it with the --sync option?


I'm running Lucid (32 bit if that makes any difference) right now. When I use the sync option, I get this: 

progname=guayadeque; RGBA=on
The program 'guayadeque' received an X Window System error.
This probably reflects a bug in the program.
The error was 'BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)'.
  (Details: serial 6690 error_code 8 request_code 2 minor_code 0)
  (Note to programmers: normally, X errors are reported asynchronously;
   that is, you will receive the error a while after causing it.
   To debug your program, run it with the --sync command line
   option to change this behavior. You can then get a meaningful
   backtrace from your debugger if you break on the gdk_x_error() function.)

----------


## suprman2020

> Have you ever gotten Guayadeque to work before this, or is this the first time running after the initial install?


It used to work fine. Then I installed the global-menu applet. It still worked then. Then I uninstalled the global-menu applet and it still worked, but it did not have the menu bar (file, view, tools, etc.). So I decided to remove it completely. I reinstalled it and here I am.

----------


## R2D2!

I've downloaded Guayadeque from the svn PPA, and I can't configure Last.FM to connect. I've checked my user and password, but it doesn't seem to do the audioscrobbling.

----------


## bark50

A while back – I'm guessing maybe 6 weeks ago or so – Guayadeque stopped playing playlists for me.  I can click on the first song, it plays, but when the song is over, Guayadeque does not automatically start playing the next song.  This happens whether it's a playlist I've created or one that Guayadeque creates through its play-random-track-when-playlist-is-empty option.  I have svn 1183 installed on 32 bit Ubuntu 10.04.  I tried reinstalling the player through Synaptic.  If anybody can point me in the direction of a fix, I sure would appreciate it.

Edit:  I just now updated to svn 1186, but the problem still persists.

----------


## anonbeat

> A while back  I'm guessing maybe 6 weeks ago or so  Guayadeque stopped playing playlists for me.  I can click on the first song, it plays, but when the song is over, Guayadeque does not automatically start playing the next song.  This happens whether it's a playlist I've created or one that Guayadeque creates through its play-random-track-when-playlist-is-empty option.  I have svn 1183 installed on 32 bit Ubuntu 10.04.  I tried reinstalling the player through Synaptic.  If anybody can point me in the direction of a fix, I sure would appreciate it.
> 
> Edit:  I just now updated to svn 1186, but the problem still persists.


Can you check the settings in the crossfader pane in preferences?

Thanks

----------


## VastOne

> Can you check the settings in the crossfader pane in preferences?
> 
> Thanks


Welcome Back Anonbeat!!!!!

I trust you are well rested!

----------


## Garthhh

I hope you had a pleasant & relaxing vacation :KDE Star:

----------


## bark50

> Can you check the settings in the crossfader pane in preferences?
> 
> Thanks


Hmmmmmm, I had fiddled with those crossfader settings a while back.  Their settings were:  Out length 0.1, In length 0.1, In vol. start 0.8, and In start 1.0.  I changed out length to 0.0, and it works!  Thanks so much.  I really missed this little player.

----------


## jsabater

Hi all,

I'm enjoying more and more guayadeque therefore, my contribution is running always in "gdb" mode.

Just a few minutes ago, guayadeque crashed (twice). You can see the first crash report here
What I did? I pressed the "next song" button while (most probably) the fade in for the current song was taking place. The next track in the playlist, was not able to load (disk not mounted) and suddenly crashed. I tried to reproduce those conditions without success.  :Sad: 


While writing this post, it crashed again just after starting playing a track (also probably during fade in or fade out??). This time no action was taken from my side (I was writing this post!). See the second crash report here


Could it be that guayadeque doesn't like Scorpions???


Regards



Edit: I'm using Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (64 bits) with all packages up-to-date.

----------


## anonbeat

> Hi all,
> 
> I'm enjoying more and more guayadeque therefore, my contribution is running always in "gdb" mode.
> 
> Just a few minutes ago, guayadeque crashed (twice). You can see the first crash report here
> What I did? I pressed the "next song" button while (most probably) the fade in for the current song was taking place. The next track in the playlist, was not able to load (disk not mounted) and suddenly crashed. I tried to reproduce those conditions without success. 
> 
> 
> While writing this post, it crashed again just after starting playing a track (also probably during fade in or fade out??). This time no action was taken from my side (I was writing this post!). See the second crash report here
> ...


Thanks for your help. Could you try to reproduce it again but this time when building guayadeque use ./build*d* instead of ./build so the debug symbols are added to guayadeque?

Thanks again for your help

----------


## jsabater

Hi anon,

It was already build with the debugging symbols (or at least I though!). How can I verify it?


Thanks for your efforts making the best ever seen music player even better!!

----------


## anonbeat

> Hi anon,
> 
> It was already build with the debugging symbols (or at least I though!). How can I verify it?
> 
> 
> Thanks for your efforts making the best ever seen music player even better!!


I thought the problem was that you did not build with debug symbols but in your first segfault you missed to get the backtrace typing bt[enter]

Thanks for your help

----------


## anonbeat

> I have noticed some performance problems while searching in the music library for my files with the newest revisions. G-deque hangs sometimes a little and becomes grey, sometimes its really disturbing. And its not because of my computer or because I have too many things open or working in the background.
> And I havent got a library with 100.000 tracks or somthing like this like someone here, I forgot who.
> Can anybody confirm performance problems or hanging of g-deque sometimes?


Can you email me any backtrace or a step by step guide to get the crash?

Thanks

----------


## anonbeat

> That someone would be me, and yes, i can confirm, G-que has become completely unusable for me, it hangs EVERY TIME i search the library, and not for a little while, it completely stops playing and i have to "force quit". 
> 
> I have reverted to banshee until Anon returns from his vacation, perhaps then the problem can be solved.


Can you post a backtrace of the crash? Thanks for your help

----------


## anonbeat

> lyricsplugin still not working here.





> On my computer either.


Lyricsplugin should be working with revision 1186

Thanks

----------


## anonbeat

> I would say it's Wua-ia-de-ke.
> Some Argentinians like me pronounce the y differently, I say Wua-sha-de-ke.


If you follow this link and press in the speaker icon you can listen how its said perfectly

http://translate.google.es/translate...A&sl=en&tl=es#

Thanks

----------


## anonbeat

> I've downloaded Guayadeque from the svn PPA, and I can't configure Last.FM to connect. I've checked my user and password, but it doesn't seem to do the audioscrobbling.


I tested yesterday and the scrobbling is working fine for me. Can you post what you get when running it from console?

Thanks for your help

----------


## anonbeat

> Welcome Back Anonbeat!!!!!
> 
> I trust you are well rested!





> I hope you had a pleasant & relaxing vacation


Im back from my litle trip. I will try to get some time to get around from time to time for the rest of the hollidays.

Thanks

----------


## mobilediesel

> Im back from my litle trip. I will try to get some time to get around from time to time for the rest of the hollidays.
> 
> Thanks


Now that you're back, has guayadeque been tested with Ubuntu Hardy? Would there be any known issues with trying to compile for Hardy? I normally use mpd with sonata for playing music but would be interested in testing guayadeque.

----------


## anonbeat

> Now that you're back, has guayadeque been tested with Ubuntu Hardy? Would there be any known issues with trying to compile for Hardy? I normally use mpd with sonata for playing music but would be interested in testing guayadeque.


I think hardy dont meet the library versions needed by guayadeque. You can try using the instructiosn I did for Jaunty 9.04 in this post but as the same with 9.04 its not supported
http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...&postcount=587

Thanks for your help

----------


## mobilediesel

> I think hardy dont meet the library versions needed by guayadeque. You can try using the instructiosn I did for Jaunty 9.04 in this post but as the same with 9.04 its not supported
> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...&postcount=587
> 
> Thanks for your help


Thanks for the quick response! I'll give that a try later tonight and let you know how it goes.

----------


## camaron1

Hi anonbeat, welcome back

Here is a small bug: when you drag and drop an album or a bunch or tracks on to the now playing list the last track is never added.

Regards

----------


## anonbeat

> Hi anonbeat, welcome back
> 
> Here is a small bug: when you drag and drop an album or a bunch or tracks on to the now playing list the last track is never added.
> 
> Regards


I just tried to reproduce it and couldnt. Can you please post a step by step guide on how to do it or email me a video showing the problem?

Thanks for your help

----------


## mobilediesel

> Thanks for the quick response! I'll give that a try later tonight and let you know how it goes.


Unfortunately there are several dependencies that cannot be met. Yet another reason to think about updating my system to something newer than Hardy!

----------


## anonbeat

> Unfortunately there are several dependencies that cannot be met. Yet another reason to think about updating my system to something newer than Hardy!


Yes Im quite happy with lucid in my laptop, my mythtv tv box and in my main development/server systems

----------


## Garthhh

> Welcome Back Anonbeat!!!!!
> 
> I trust you are well rested!


VastOne,
would you be so kind as to post the procedure for searching this thread?
I keep ending up with results for the entire thread :Sad: 

I'm trying to figure out how to copy my playlists from machine to machine :Very Happy: 
or even over to rythymbox [mp3 players]

----------


## mobilediesel

> Yes Im quite happy with lucid in my laptop, my mythtv tv box and in my main development/server systems


I get kinda lazy when it comes to updating something that's still working.  :Very Happy: 

After I eventually clean up stuff from the old Windows install on my wife's computer I'll have room to back up my computer onto hers. Then I can update my system.

----------


## mr_hangman

Welcome back, anonbeat!
Hope you had a good trip  :Smile: 

I'm testing guayadeque in Arch and it works beautifully without any problem  :Very Happy: .
Thank you so much for this great player!

----------


## rotwang888

Error while building latest version. 1190 I think..


```
Linking CXX executable guayadeque
CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/DbLibrary.o:(.debug_info+0x804d2): undefined reference to `.LLST12594'
collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
make[2]: *** [src/guayadeque] Error 1
make[1]: *** [src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/all] Error 2
make: *** [all] Error 2
```

----------


## VastOne

> VastOne,
> would you be so kind as to post the procedure for searching this thread?
> I keep ending up with results for the entire thread
> 
> I'm trying to figure out how to copy my playlists from machine to machine
> or even over to rythymbox [mp3 players]


Sure...

At the top of this page you will see a Search This Thread with a drop down field for you to enter text.  I would use copy playlist as the search parameters.

----------


## anonbeat

> Error while building latest version. 1190 I think..
> 
> 
> ```
> Linking CXX executable guayadeque
> CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/DbLibrary.o:(.debug_info+0x804d2): undefined reference to `.LLST12594'
> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
> make[2]: *** [src/guayadeque] Error 1
> make[1]: *** [src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/all] Error 2
> ...


I guess you need to run ./build again as its missing to compile and link again Utils.cpp file that changed.

----------


## camaron1

Thanks very much to anonbeat for fixing the drag'n'drop bug.

I've got a silly question for any kind soul that may bother to answer: in *preferences* what does the Silence detector do exactly and what is the Level(db) slider for?

thanks

----------


## camaron1

Actually, since I'm at it I've got another question which i've meant to ask for ages: again in Preference in the Online section what is that big filters box? what is cd1, cd2 etc...? 

Just wondered if there is something I can tweak there... :Very Happy:

----------


## jsabater

> I thought the problem was that you did not build with debug symbols but in your first segfault you missed to get the backtrace typing bt[enter]
> 
> Thanks for your help


I will try to reproduces the issues and not forget the backtrace next time  :Wink: 


Nevertheless, I am experiencing since rev. 1186 some playback issues (could be related to gstreamer and not guayadeque). Sometimes the playback of a song stops (usually close to the end of the track) for about 10 to 20 seconds. In fact it is like the volume goes down to 0 since when playback resumes it does like nothing happened. Has anyone else experienced this issue?

08:45:45 PM: OnMediaPosition... 143047 - 175725   1281901399 0
08:45:46 PM: OnMediaPosition... 144046 - 175725   1281901399 0
08:45:47 PM: OnMediaPosition... 145043 - 175725   1281901399 0
*08:45:48 PM:* OnMediaPosition... *146041* - 175725   1281901399 0
*08:46:11 PM:* OnMediaPosition... *165485* - 175725   1281901399 0
08:46:11 PM: OnMediaPosition... 168994 - 175725   1281901399 0
08:46:11 PM: guMediaCtrl::GetState 2
08:46:11 PM: Detected about to finish track... Trying to load the next track...
08:46:11 PM: OnNextTrackButtonClick Cur: 6    0   0
08:46:11 PM: guMediaCtrl::GetState 2
08:46:11 PM: SetNextTrack: 7
08:46:11 PM: LoadMedia Cur: 7  0


Not to mention than my (Quad Core) PC was nearly idle, so I don't think it is related to any background process.


Thanks for your support
Regards

----------


## VastOne

Anonbeat

The bitrate was applied in the conkyguayadeque script and with that, Guayadeque now has the complete output for screen display.

Thank you!

Kaivalagi expressed his gratitude as well.


 :KDE Star:   :KDE Star:   :KDE Star:

----------


## Garthhh

> Sure...
> 
> At the top of this page you will see a Search This Thread with a drop down field for you to enter text.  I would use copy playlist as the search parameters.


thanks that helps
I still can't find the location of the playlist files :Confused: 
or any of the relevant posts....

----------


## anonbeat

> Thanks very much to anonbeat for fixing the drag'n'drop bug.
> 
> I've got a silly question for any kind soul that may bother to answer: in *preferences* what does the Silence detector do exactly and what is the Level(db) slider for?
> 
> thanks


Sometimes the tracks have a long fade out or just silence at the end and you can configure guayadeque to skip that. You set the volume and the time gap at it will be fired. The volume that does it is not the current level but the decay level. The slider adjust at which level it skips to next track.

Thanks for your help

----------


## anonbeat

> Actually, since I'm at it I've got another question which i've meant to ask for ages: again in Preference in the Online section what is that big filters box? what is cd1, cd2 etc...? 
> 
> Just wondered if there is something I can tweak there...


When searching for covers the words in the filters are removed from the query. Are words usually in album titles that should not be used for searching.

----------


## VastOne

Anon,

Would it be difficult to put in an right click option from the lyrics window to go to Google to search for the lyrics?

Most lyrics are right with the search engines but there are those obscure ones that do not show up.

Also, for me, I would use it to find guitar tabs because the ultimate-guitar option has never once worked for me.

Thanks

----------


## wishingstar

> Also, for me, I would use it to find guitar tabs because the ultimate-guitar option has never once worked for me.
> 
> Thanks


For tabs, try using CoverGloobus with G-que, works like a charm  :Smile:

----------


## VastOne

> For tabs, try using CoverGloobus with G-que, works like a charm


Thank you!

----------


## VastOne

> For tabs, try using CoverGloobus with G-que, works like a charm


How do you start it using G-Que as it does not have G-Que as a Player under player options?

Edit - I updated via bzr to 269 and it had G-Que and I now have it working..

Although, the getting tabs is the same as in G-Que, same place and same results, nothing shows up

----------


## rotwang888

> I guess you need to run ./build again as its missing to compile and link again Utils.cpp file that changed.


 I was building it with ./buildd.  ./build worked, so I'll just hope not to have any crashes this version.

----------


## camaron1

> Sometimes the tracks have a long fade out or just silence at the end and you can configure guayadeque to skip that. You set the volume and the time gap at it will be fired. The volume that does it is not the current level but the decay level. The slider adjust at which level it skips to next track.
> 
> Thanks for your help


thanks

----------


## camaron1

> When searching for covers the words in the filters are removed from the query. Are words usually in album titles that should not be used for searching.


..and thanks :Very Happy:

----------


## wishingstar

> Although, the getting tabs is the same as in G-Que, same place and same results, nothing shows up


Are you sure that for the songs that don't give you tabs there are actually results at Ultimate-guitar? it might be that the search results for the particular track didn't return anything. I find that even though Ultimate-Guitar has the biggest collection of chords and tabs, some of the more obscure tracks are missing from their database.

----------


## anonbeat

> I will try to reproduces the issues and not forget the backtrace next time 
> 
> 
> Nevertheless, I am experiencing since rev. 1186 some playback issues (could be related to gstreamer and not guayadeque). Sometimes the playback of a song stops (usually close to the end of the track) for about 10 to 20 seconds. In fact it is like the volume goes down to 0 since when playback resumes it does like nothing happened. Has anyone else experienced this issue?
> 
> 08:45:45 PM: OnMediaPosition... 143047 - 175725   1281901399 0
> 08:45:46 PM: OnMediaPosition... 144046 - 175725   1281901399 0
> 08:45:47 PM: OnMediaPosition... 145043 - 175725   1281901399 0
> *08:45:48 PM:* OnMediaPosition... *146041* - 175725   1281901399 0
> ...


If the issue were only the volume changed to 0 you will see the events comming when the track position changed every second and this is happening so something is locking the process all toguether.
Without replicate the same conditions here its hard to tell what can be.

Thanks for your help

----------


## thedaylights

Request for help

I just installed Guayadeque as per the instructions in this thread. However, it does not play any songs I've tried. I've only tried .mp3s so far.

I just get this error.

Guayadeque: Gstreamer Error
Internal data flow error.

This is on a fresh 10.04 install. And I did enter the following code:



> sudo apt-get install subversion build-essential cmake gstreamer0.10-plugins-good gstreamer0.10-plugins-base libwxgtk2.8-dev libtagc0-dev libsqlite3-dev libcurl4-openssl-dev libdbus-1-dev libgstreamer0.10-dev libflac-dev


 :Confused: 

edit: problem solved by installing restricted formats.

----------


## mr_hangman

I just noticed the fix of non standard characters. Thank you so much, anon!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## VastOne

> Are you sure that for the songs that don't give you tabs there are actually results at Ultimate-guitar? it might be that the search results for the particular track didn't return anything. I find that even though Ultimate-Guitar has the biggest collection of chords and tabs, some of the more obscure tracks are missing from their database.


I am not sure what has changed but getting tabs seems to be working fine now.

Thanks

----------


## nothingspecial

Been away for a week.

Just like to report, I`ve updated and used guayadeque for over an hour.

No problems in playback.

One thing, as I go through slowly, bit by bit, tagging the mess that is my music collection.....

I used to have alot of success with the google tab when downloading my Art.

Now, for some reason, it doesn`t work.

It hasn`t presented me with a problem because the lastfm tab is working perfectly.

Just thought I`d mention it.

Cheers.

----------


## anonbeat

> Been away for a week.
> 
> Just like to report, I`ve updated and used guayadeque for over an hour.
> 
> No problems in playback.
> 
> One thing, as I go through slowly, bit by bit, tagging the mess that is my music collection.....
> 
> I used to have alot of success with the google tab when downloading my Art.
> ...


Its working fine for me using svn 1190

Thanks for your help

----------


## nothingspecial

Just updated again.

Seems to be working for me also  :Confused: 

Another fail at a bug report....

..... anyway, the music is still playing  :Very Happy:

----------


## Garthhh

I'm getting closer to understanding playlist movement
I've got them to export & save to a folder of my choice
I can move them around my network
but can't seem to bring a playlist to a place where Guayadeque can fiind it on a different computer
I seem to have to be on the playlist tab & pointed at an existing playlist to even see the import option?
I've tried to do a search of my file system to discover the location Guay Play stores them?
Help please?

----------


## thedaylights

It plays tracks only sometimes. Playing through a playlist, some tracks will play audibly, others will go through silently. Later those same silent tracks will play.

----------


## anonbeat

> It plays tracks only sometimes. Playing through a playlist, some tracks will play audibly, others will go through silently. Later those same silent tracks will play.


Can you explain this a litle more ?

Thanks for your help

----------


## eltama

> It plays tracks only sometimes. Playing through a playlist, some tracks will play audibly, others will go through silently. Later those same silent tracks will play.


I have this problem when listening to songs in my remote library. I have to stop and play them again to get sound. It's random.

Also I think there is a memory leak somewhere, probably related to the Songs Editor. A week ago I was only adding Album Artist tags to lots of songs and listening to music and guayadeque was eating 1 GiB of RAM (after finishing editing the tags). See the screenshot.

----------


## miaerbus

Hello guys, I've been using Guayadeque for quite some time and I like it a lot.

But for last couple of days I have problems with scrobbling to Last.fm and Libre.fm accunts. I noticed the AudioScrobble icon was turned off, so I tried to login to these to accounts again. Unsuccessfully. I tried these instrucions, but no good. Then I noticed I can turn on the icon if I disable both of my accounts, restart Guayadeque and then enable accounts. I get the icon but scrobbling to my Last/Libre.fm sites doesn't work.

Needless to say that scrobbling from Exaile, Banshee and Clementine works just perfect, but I really don't like none of these music players. I'd appreciate your help a lot!

----------


## RandyRecientes

I will definitely check out this s/w. Thanks for sharing it..

----------


## eltama

Anonbeat, if you get some time could you please have a look at the Idea sandbox in the IdeaTorrent, please?
There are some ideas that have been there for almost a month.

By the way, I volunteer to help with those "adminstrative" tasks. I'd much prefer that you concentrate on coding  :Smile:

----------


## anonbeat

> I have this problem when listening to songs in my remote library. I have to stop and play them again to get sound. It's random.
> 
> Also I think there is a memory leak somewhere, probably related to the Songs Editor. A week ago I was only adding Album Artist tags to lots of songs and listening to music and guayadeque was eating 1 GiB of RAM (after finishing editing the tags). See the screenshot.


I cant reproduce both of the problems you report. I will try to find out anyway.

Thanks for your help

----------


## anonbeat

> Anonbeat, if you get some time could you please have a look at the Idea sandbox in the IdeaTorrent, please?
> There are some ideas that have been there for almost a month.
> 
> By the way, I volunteer to help with those "adminstrative" tasks. I'd much prefer that you concentrate on coding


The pending ideas have been enabled for voting.

Thanks for your help

PD: Right now I want to get the actual release bug free to get 0.2.6 out and then I will continue adding more features. 

I guess right now its close to get released.

----------


## eltama

> Hello guys, I've been using Guayadeque for quite some time and I like it a lot.
> 
> But for last couple of days I have problems with scrobbling to Last.fm and Libre.fm accunts. I noticed the AudioScrobble icon was turned off, so I tried to login to these to accounts again. Unsuccessfully. I tried these instrucions, but no good. Then I noticed I can turn on the icon if I disable both of my accounts, restart Guayadeque and then enable accounts. I get the icon but scrobbling to my Last/Libre.fm sites doesn't work.
> 
> Needless to say that scrobbling from Exaile, Banshee and Clementine works just perfect, but I really don't like none of these music players. I'd appreciate your help a lot!


I checked it and I found the same problem. I scrobbling to Last.fm works at home, but there I don't have Libre.fm configured. 

But it's not working on my notebook. I have dissabled Libre.fm and even removed the login info but it still does not scrobble to Last.fm and the icon is not red.

I noticed that after setting the password it will only show 6 black characters while my password has more. Even after deleting the password it shows the 6 black characters. Probably it's on purpose to not reveal the length of the password.

----------


## anonbeat

> Hello guys, I've been using Guayadeque for quite some time and I like it a lot.
> 
> But for last couple of days I have problems with scrobbling to Last.fm and Libre.fm accunts. I noticed the AudioScrobble icon was turned off, so I tried to login to these to accounts again. Unsuccessfully. I tried these instrucions, but no good. Then I noticed I can turn on the icon if I disable both of my accounts, restart Guayadeque and then enable accounts. I get the icon but scrobbling to my Last/Libre.fm sites doesn't work.
> 
> Needless to say that scrobbling from Exaile, Banshee and Clementine works just perfect, but I really don't like none of these music players. I'd appreciate your help a lot!


If you are using the svn version you dont need that instructions at all.

Im trying right now and I can scrobble without problem to both last.fm and libre.fm

This are the ips where resolve for me the two servers



```
... ping post.audioscrobbler.com
PING post.glb.audioscrobbler.com (195.24.233.57) 56(84) bytes of data.

... ping turtle.libre.fm
PING turtle.libre.fm (89.16.177.55) 56(84) bytes of data.
```

----------


## eltama

> The pending ideas have been enabled for voting.
> 
> Thanks for your help
> 
> PD: Right now I want to get the actual release bug free to get 0.2.6 out and then I will continue adding more features. 
> 
> I guess right now its close to get released.


Thanks!

Btw, isn't this idea Idea #73: Artist name in "Album list" already implemented?
And about that change, would it be possible to show the Artist only when you are not already filtering by Artist or Album Artist?

And you shouldn't have added https://sourceforge.net/apps/ideator...rrent/idea/72/  :LOL:

----------


## eltama

> If you are using the svn version you dont need that instructions at all.
> 
> Im trying right now and I can scrobble without problem to both last.fm and libre.fm


I'm sorry, it was scrobling, I just wasn't sure where to look at in Last.fm (it's on profile). Although the icon was not enabled at first, it is enabled now.

----------


## anonbeat

> Thanks!
> 
> Btw, isn't this idea Idea #73: Artist name in "Album list" already implemented?
> And about that change, would it be possible to show the Artist only when you are not already filtering by Artist or Album Artist?
> 
> And you shouldn't have added https://sourceforge.net/apps/ideator...rrent/idea/72/


I have marked both as implemented 

Thanks for your help

----------


## ivanovnegro

> Can you email me any backtrace or a step by step guide to get the crash?
> 
> Thanks


Glad to see you back anonbeat.
I was only the weekend on vacation and the thread is growing so rapidly.
I cant mail you a backtrace because I hadnt crashes, its only that g-deque for me sometimes is slower.
An example, Im listening to music and I want to add a new track of my library to the playlist, so I put the words in the search tab and then g-deque begins to hang seconds and then it just works. I dont know, its only working sometimes a little bit slower as I guessed especially when I want to search in the library because the rest is working fine. The only thing is that Im scared if my music library is growing and growing and at one point g-deque maybe cannot handle the bigger library.So at the moment g-deque is for me the only player who can work with so big libraries without problems (30.000 amd more tracks) and I dont want to miss this fast performance.

----------


## anonbeat

> Glad to see you back anonbeat.
> I was only the weekend on vacation and the thread is growing so rapidly.
> I cant mail you a backtrace because I hadnt crashes, its only that g-deque for me sometimes is slower.
> An example, Im listening to music and I want to add a new track of my library to the playlist, so I put the words in the search tab and then g-deque begins to hang seconds and then it just works. I dont know, its only working sometimes a little bit slower as I guessed especially when I want to search in the library because the rest is working fine. The only thing is that Im scared if my music library is growing and growing and at one point g-deque maybe cannot handle the bigger library.So at the moment g-deque is for me the only player who can work with so big libraries without problems (30.000 amd more tracks) and I dont want to miss this fast performance.


I did a while back some tests with 200,000 tracks and was by far the fastest player for the ones I could test.

WHisingstar can do more test for us maybe.

If you want me to do the tests you are doing please email me your guayadeque database and the step by step guide. 

Thanks for your help

----------


## miaerbus

Thanks *anonbeat* and *eltama* for your replies.




> If you are using the svn version you dont need that instructions at all.


Yes, I am using svn version at revision 1192.




> Im trying right now and I can scrobble without problem to both last.fm and libre.fm
> 
> This are the ips where resolve for me the two servers
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ... ping post.audioscrobbler.com
> PING post.glb.audioscrobbler.com (195.24.233.57) 56(84) bytes of data.
> ...




```
--- post.glb.audioscrobbler.com ping statistics ---
17 packets transmitted, 17 received, 0% packet loss, time 241022ms
rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 51.171/53.340/69.738/4.141 ms

--- turtle.libre.fm ping statistics ---
5 packets transmitted, 5 received, 0% packet loss, time 4004ms
rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 60.362/61.175/62.041/0.541 ms
```




> I'm sorry, it was scrobling, I just wasn't sure where to look at in Last.fm (it's on profile). Although the icon was not enabled at first, it is enabled now.


Yes, it's on your profile:
http://www.last.fm/user/username
http://alpha.libre.fm/user/username

But mine is still not working. I'm bit of statistics junkie, so this is important to me. Thank you for your help!

----------


## anonbeat

> Thanks *anonbeat* and *eltama* for your replies.
> 
> 
> Yes, I am using svn version at revision 1192.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you send me your ~/.guayadeque/guayadeque.con file so I can test here ?
to my email anonbeat at gmail dot com

Thanks

----------


## miaerbus

Suddenly it started working and also the whole today's statistics (15 songs) magically appeared on my profiles. I'm so glad and I apologize and thank you again!

Guayadeque is great software  :Very Happy:

----------


## anonbeat

> I have this problem when listening to songs in my remote library. I have to stop and play them again to get sound. It's random.
> 
> Also I think there is a memory leak somewhere, probably related to the Songs Editor. A week ago I was only adding Album Artist tags to lots of songs and listening to music and guayadeque was eating 1 GiB of RAM (after finishing editing the tags). See the screenshot.


The mem leak when editing tracks should be fixed in svn revision 1194

Thanks for your bug report.

----------


## eltama

> The mem leak when editing tracks should be fixed in svn revision 1193
> 
> Thanks for your bug report.


Great! I was really missing compiling guayadeque every day  :Popcorn:

----------


## camaron1

Hi anonbeat,
Not sure if you are officially back from holidays but here is another bug:

The equalizer does not keep its settings when you restart guayadeque and very often between songs. I've tried to pin-point the problem but it doesn't alway behave the same. In case it is relevant most of my files are flac. The night I discovered the problem the equalizer would always revert to flat from one song to the other if I was using my own presets but would keep them if it was one of the built-in presets. Either way it reverted to flat after restarting guayadeque. This was a few days ago and next morning the behavior was more irregular but generally speaking it doesn't keep presets either between songs or restarts of the programs. I don't know if it might be associated to particular files (I mean, not sure if the behavior is always the same with particular files). Also I don't know if it has been always like this or when it started as it is easy to fool yourself believing that it sounds as it should. Lastly, the sliders don't actually change, they remain in position: it is the actual sound that changes. I recommend other people that use the equalizer to check this out

Regards

----------


## Chris T

Hi,

Just wanted to chime in to congratulate anonbeat for developing such a great player.

I also have a minor problem: the background of the task bar icon is not transparent but gray.  I am using fluxbox.  As you can see in the attached image other icons look fine.

Thanks for your work!

----------


## ivanovnegro

> Hi anonbeat,
> Not sure if you are officially back from holidays but here is another bug:
> 
> The equalizer does not keep its settings when you restart guayadeque and very often between songs. I've tried to pin-point the problem but it doesn't alway behave the same. In case it is relevant most of my files are flac. The night I discovered the problem the equalizer would always revert to flat from one song to the other if I was using my own presets but would keep them if it was one of the built-in presets. Either way it reverted to flat after restarting guayadeque. This was a few days ago and next morning the behavior was more irregular but generally speaking it doesn't keep presets either between songs or restarts of the programs. I don't know if it might be associated to particular files (I mean, not sure if the behavior is always the same with particular files). Also I don't know if it has been always like this or when it started as it is easy to fool yourself believing that it sounds as it should. Lastly, the sliders don't actually change, they remain in position: it is the actual sound that changes. I recommend other people that use the equalizer to check this out
> 
> Regards


Ok Im on two revisons (1192) before and I dont have the problem with the equalizers. On my system its on flat or disabled.
But if you want try this out: PulseAudio Equalizer Script. Its great and for me even better as the one of g-deque.

----------


## ivanovnegro

> Hi,
> 
> Just wanted to chime in to congratulate anonbeat for developing such a great player.
> 
> I also have a minor problem: the background of the task bar icon is not transparent but gray.  I am using fluxbox.  As you can see in the attached image other icons look fine.
> 
> Thanks for your work!


This is a known problem but its not related to g-deque, its a bug in Lucid. You can find in this same thread how to resolve it.
Just try to find it. I forgot how it was but for me its not disturbing.

----------


## ivanovnegro

> I did a while back some tests with 200,000 tracks and was by far the fastest player for the ones I could test.
> 
> WHisingstar can do more test for us maybe.
> 
> If you want me to do the tests you are doing please email me your guayadeque database and the step by step guide. 
> 
> Thanks for your help


Maybe when I have time I will make a video how I use g-deque and you can see what happens or I will send you more details.
Btw, yes, g-deque is the fastest player ever.

----------


## anonbeat

> Hi anonbeat,
> Not sure if you are officially back from holidays but here is another bug:
> 
> The equalizer does not keep its settings when you restart guayadeque and very often between songs. I've tried to pin-point the problem but it doesn't alway behave the same. In case it is relevant most of my files are flac. The night I discovered the problem the equalizer would always revert to flat from one song to the other if I was using my own presets but would keep them if it was one of the built-in presets. Either way it reverted to flat after restarting guayadeque. This was a few days ago and next morning the behavior was more irregular but generally speaking it doesn't keep presets either between songs or restarts of the programs. I don't know if it might be associated to particular files (I mean, not sure if the behavior is always the same with particular files). Also I don't know if it has been always like this or when it started as it is easy to fool yourself believing that it sounds as it should. Lastly, the sliders don't actually change, they remain in position: it is the actual sound that changes. I recommend other people that use the equalizer to check this out
> 
> Regards


The equalizer not set when changed track have been fixed. I cant reproduce not restoring equalizer configuration when restarting guayadeque. It works fine here. Can you update and let me know if something have changed for you?

Thanks for your bug report.

----------


## camaron1

> Ok Im on two revisons (1192) before and I dont have the problem with the equalizers. On my system its on flat or disabled.
> But if you want try this out: PulseAudio Equalizer Script. Its great and for me even better as the one of g-deque.


I noticed the problem before your own revision.
How do you disable it though? that is the same as to have it flat or I'm missing something...

Thanks for the tip, I'm actually using the pulseaudio equalizer just know as I read the recommendations on this thread before. It is not without issues though: you can't hear the changes as you move the sliders, you need to click Apply Settings to do so which makes it very tiresome to look for good settings. Then it seems that you can't rename a setting you have saved (or delete it) which I find annoying as before I'm finally happy with I setting I've probably had to tried quite a few before.

----------


## camaron1

> The equalizer not set when changed track have been fixed. I cant reproduce not restoring equalizer configuration when restarting guayadeque. It works fine here. Can you update and let me know if something have changed for you?
> 
> Thanks for your bug report.


You must've set some kind of record here: in about 45 minutes since I reported the bug you manged to fix it and upload the fix! I've even tried rebooting and it is working fine.

Thanks very much again

----------


## anonbeat

> You must've set some kind of record here: in about 45 minutes since I reported the bug you manged to fix it and upload the fix! I've even tried rebooting and it is working fine.
> 
> Thanks very much again


Glad that its working fine now.

Thanks again for your bug report

----------


## VastOne

Anonbeat

Would you explain the cover process as a library scan or update happens?

Is G-Que taking embedded jpg out and putting them in the folder during the scan as a cover.jpg?

I have only embedded cover art and want to keep it that way.  I believe I can just remove cover and front from the library preferences to stop it but I wanted to know if that is what is going on.

----------


## ivanovnegro

> I noticed the problem before your own revision.
> How do you disable it though? that is the same as to have it flat or I'm missing something...
> 
> Thanks for the tip, I'm actually using the pulseaudio equalizer just know as I read the recommendations on this thread before. It is not without issues though: you can't hear the changes as you move the sliders, you need to click Apply Settings to do so which makes it very tiresome to look for good settings. Then it seems that you can't rename a setting you have saved (or delete it) which I find annoying as before I'm finally happy with I setting I've probably had to tried quite a few before.


Oh you noticed it before, maybe I missed something. In my case its disabled and when I run g-deque the next time it stays.
Its the same if you put it on flat or disable it, you can see in the equalizer that the settings are the same. So if you want to disable the equalizer only click on the blue errors and then you have the same settings like in flat, everything on zero.

Yes the PulseAudio script isnt without issues but it works generally fine and I like to have a system wide equalizer. I didnt try to rename or delete settings, I have to try it. Another  issue is the scratchy sound when moving the volume control but I have to live with it. In first case I use this equalizer because I had problems with the high cpu load while pausing or stopping g-deque and with this script I havent got this problem anymore.
So, its personal taste but for me the sound is now better and I configured it how I need it.

----------


## VastOne

> Anon,
> 
> Would it be difficult to put in an right click option from the lyrics window to go to Google to search for the lyrics?
> 
> Most lyrics are right with the search engines but there are those obscure ones that do not show up.
> 
> Also, for me, I would use it to find guitar tabs because the ultimate-guitar option has never once worked for me.
> 
> Thanks


Do you want this in the ideatorrent?

----------


## camaron1

> Thanks again for your bug report


It is my pleasure indeed.

Since we are with the equalizer what do you think about this? (not a bug just a tiny usability detail)

Every time I click on the equalizer button (I do this a lot as I like to change settings regularly for different music or just want to check it is in the setting I think/want)... so every time I click on the equalizer and i'm finished with it I just click on the same button believing/expecting it will close which it doesn't. I then have to go to the window to close it. As I said it is just a very small thing related to usability but I think it would be a nice touch....

My regards

----------


## anonbeat

> Do you want this in the ideatorrent?


I think you can add a link pointing to search like this



```
Url : http://www.google.com/search?q=lyrics+{text}
Name: Search lyrics in google
```

And then right click on the track and select link -> Search lyric in google

Is that what you want?

Thanks for your help

----------


## anonbeat

> It is my pleasure indeed.
> 
> Since we are with the equalizer what do you think about this? (not a bug just a tiny usability detail)
> 
> Every time I click on the equalizer button (I do this a lot as I like to change settings regularly for different music or just want to check it is in the setting I think/want)... so every time I click on the equalizer and i'm finished with it I just click on the same button believing/expecting it will close which it doesn't. I then have to go to the window to close it. As I said it is just a very small thing related to usability but I think it would be a nice touch....
> 
> My regards


The equalizer is a modal dialog and cant be closed from that button as the equalizer is in front with modal focus. But its something to think about.

Thanks again

----------


## camaron1

> In first case I use this equalizer because I had problems with the high cpu load while pausing or stopping g-deque and with this script I havent got this problem anymore.
> So, its personal taste but for me the sound is now better and I configured it how I need it.


I used to have that problem too but anonbeat fixed it a while ago. You are right of course that it is a matter of personal preferences. To me the main argument against pulseaudio equalizer is that it is a different application you need to open to control the sound and really, all my music I listen to through Guayadeque.

Saludos.

----------


## anonbeat

> Anonbeat
> 
> Would you explain the cover process as a library scan or update happens?
> 
> Is G-Que taking embedded jpg out and putting them in the folder during the scan as a cover.jpg?
> 
> I have only embedded cover art and want to keep it that way.  I believe I can just remove cover and front from the library preferences to stop it but I wanted to know if that is what is going on.


Yes guayadeque scans now if no cover file is found for embedded images and extract it so next time a scan is done dont need to do the same process. Do you think this should be optional ?

Thanks for your help

----------


## camaron1

> The equalizer is a modal dialog and cant be closed from that button as the equalizer is in front with modal focus. But its something to think about.
> 
> Thanks again


I see, that's a pity. As I said anyway, just a minor thing.
Regards

----------


## VastOne

> Yes guayadeque scans now if no cover file is found for embedded images and extract it so next time a scan is done dont need to do the same process. Do you think this should be optional ?
> 
> Thanks for your help


I do. I have my files in mass directories so if it extracts one to a directory, that cover then becomes the cover for all of that in that directory.

Thanks~!

----------


## anonbeat

> I do. I have my files in mass directories so if it extracts one to a directory, that cover then becomes the cover for all of that in that directory.
> 
> Thanks~!


Added a hidden option in config to disable scan covers in audio files. To disable it add in guayadeque.conf file in *General* section *ScanEmbeddedCovers=0*

Thanks for your help

----------


## camaron1

> I do. I have my files in mass directories so if it extracts one to a directory, that cover then becomes the cover for all of that in that directory.
> 
> Thanks~!


In my view guayadeque should be able to differentiate between *folder* and *album* (be able to see that there might be more than one album in a folder and vice versa). This can be done manually (name more than one album in a folder) but guayadeque will only give one cover to one named album within the same folder (although again you can do it manually). My understanding is that it is done so by design but I don't personally see the logic.

----------


## eltama

There is a bug that is starting to be annoying to me.
Every time I rename an MP3, when I update the library the cover for the album is lost. I have to use "Select cover location" to get it again. It's reproducible on my desktop.

----------


## anonbeat

> There is a bug that is starting to be annoying to me.
> Every time I rename an MP3, when I update the library the cover for the album is lost. I have to use "Select cover location" to get it again. It's reproducible on my desktop.


Renaming an mp3 or the album folder or what ?

Thanks

----------


## eltama

> In my view guayadeque should be able to differentiate between *folder* and *album* (be able to see that there might be more than one album in a folder and vice versa). This can be done manually (name more than one album in a folder) but guayadeque will only give one cover to one named album within the same folder (although again you can do it manually). My understanding is that it is done so by design but I don't personally see the logic.


How would you do to have different covers in one directory and know which corresponds to each album?

One way is like Windows Media Player does it. It creates cryptic files like AlbumArt_{7F3D1D09-C7CF-4A7D-82B3-BC05E3AD34D4}_Large.jpg.
Besides looking ugly only WMP can create those files and knows what they mean. I like being able to set the cover without having to do it from guayadeque itself. I just get a cover I like, I resize it and I rename it to cover.jpg.
Also imagine if you have a directory full of songs from different albums and WMP and guayadeque create their own set of cyptic covers!

Another solution would be to have the covers separated from the songs, say within the .guayadeque directory. Amarok did this (I don't know now, haven't use it in a long time).
I hated that because I always ended up losing all the covers. I really like to have to cover together with the music also because it can be recognized by other players or even PMPs.

The only solution I see is that if you have songs from different albums in one directory and you want different covers, then you must embed the covers in the files.
However, this could have performance penalties because for instance it's not easy to know if the cover has changed.
But I think it could be worthwhile to investigate.

----------


## eltama

> Renaming an mp3 or the album folder or what ?
> 
> Thanks


Renaming an MP3 file but not through guayadeque (using Nautilus or EasyTAG for instance). Then the album that contains that song loses the cover when I update the library in guayadeque. It happens always.

I must say that there is a chance that there is something wrong with my system. Sometimes when I open a directory with Nautilus some .jpg are not shown. I have to do a reload the see them.

----------


## anonbeat

> How would you do to have different covers in one directory and know which corresponds to each album?
> 
> One way is like Windows Media Player does it. It creates cryptic files like AlbumArt_{7F3D1D09-C7CF-4A7D-82B3-BC05E3AD34D4}_Large.jpg.
> Besides looking ugly only WMP can create those files and knows what they mean. I like being able to set the cover without having to do it from guayadeque itself. I just get a cover I like, I resize it and I rename it to cover.jpg.
> Also imagine if you have a directory full of songs from different albums and WMP and guayadeque create their own set of cyptic covers!
> 
> Another solution would be to have the covers separated from the songs, say within the .guayadeque directory. Amarok did this (I don't know now, haven't use it in a long time).
> I hated that because I always ended up losing all the covers. I really like to have to cover together with the music also because it can be recognized by other players or even PMPs.
> 
> ...


One solution can be have the cover name be %Album Name%-%1st_word_to_detect_covers%.jpg thought.

Thanks for your ideas

----------


## anonbeat

> Renaming an MP3 file but not through guayadeque (using Nautilus or EasyTAG for instance). Then the album that contains that song loses the cover when I update the library in guayadeque. It happens always.
> 
> I must say that there is a chance that there is something wrong with my system. Sometimes when I open a directory with Nautilus some .jpg are not shown. I have to do a reload the see them.


But in a multi album folder ? a single album folder ?

Just did a test in a folder where there was a single album with a cover file and deleting a track dont makes the cover to be removed.

Please give me more details.

----------


## VastOne

> The only solution I see is that if you have songs from different albums in one directory and you want different covers, then you must embed the covers in the files.
> However, this could have performance penalties because for instance it's not easy to know if the cover has changed.
> But I think it could be worthwhile to investigate.


I do not have any of my music separated by albums. For me, the only way I add images is to use G-Que to search google for an image in the editing functions and add a picture to each artist and embed that into the file(s).

I usually add one image for each artist, really all I care about the picture is to show the correct artist, not the album.

I see no performance issues at all doing it this way.

Because of the way I do is why I asked Anonbeat for this hidden option and it works for me, but I realize each of us have different ways and needs.

----------


## discord

Hi, and thanks for my favorite music player!

I am not having some of my music show up in quayadeque, specifically flac files. In easytag, the tags are listed as flac vorbis tags. I am missing two discs from a 3 disc set, however the directory which contains the tracks is already configured. I think there is a bug, is there any way I can help to find it?

----------


## VastOne

> Hi, and thanks for my favorite music player!
> 
> I am not having some of my music show up in quayadeque, specifically flac files. In easytag, the tags are listed as flac vorbis tags. I am missing two discs from a 3 disc set, however the directory which contains the tracks is already configured. I think there is a bug, is there any way I can help to find it?


Are you running the latest svn version?  I know in the past (a long way back) there were issues with flac but they should be fine now.  I would also make sure you have the flac package loaded in Synaptic.

----------


## discord

.2.6-1137 is the version i'm using, checking out 1197, 1197 fixed the issue!

----------


## features

Hi anonbeat,

We are using Guayadeque at work on a P4 2.8GHz (hyper threading enabled) machine with 1.5GB RAM and a library of about 16000 tracks.

I've noticed that when smart mode is on it will peg one "CPU" for the duration of the similar tracks search - which is the duration of the song usually, and then it won't find a track to match to.

When it is playing normally it is using approx 16% of CPU and 90-130 MB of memory.

Should it be using this much?

Oh, version is the guayadeque-svn from the PPA, and it is up to date

Cheers,

Mark

----------


## camaron1

> How would you do to have different covers in one directory and know which corresponds to each album?
> 
> One way is like Windows Media Player does it. It creates cryptic files like AlbumArt_{7F3D1D09-C7CF-4A7D-82B3-BC05E3AD34D4}_Large.jpg.
> Besides looking ugly only WMP can create those files and knows what they mean. I like being able to set the cover without having to do it from guayadeque itself. I just get a cover I like, I resize it and I rename it to cover.jpg.
> Also imagine if you have a directory full of songs from different albums and WMP and guayadeque create their own set of cyptic covers!
> 
> Another solution would be to have the covers separated from the songs, say within the .guayadeque directory. Amarok did this (I don't know now, haven't use it in a long time).
> I hated that because I always ended up losing all the covers. I really like to have to cover together with the music also because it can be recognized by other players or even PMPs.
> 
> ...


I don't know if many people would need different covers within the same folder. That's not actually my case. My case is: you rip a cd with Beethoven's violin concerto and Brahm's violin concerto. When I tag this music I tag it as diferent albums (one is Brahms concerto and the other one is Beethoven's concerto) and I need the *same cover* for both albums but guayadeque will only pick one, the other I have to do manually. The inverse situation is when you have such opera that spreads over three cds (which for simplicity I kept in separete folders). You would like that to appear as a single album (Don Giovanni) but even if you give them the same name guayadeque will show three albums.

It is in this sense that I think guayadeque should be able to differentiate between folder and album. I may be wrong but I don't think there are that many cases where you actually need different covers within the same folder. On the other hand I reckon that to split or fusion folders as explained above would be very common for anyone tagging classical music.

It could be that changing this in guayadeque will be detrimental to others people experience of the software and i wouldn't want that but honestly i don't see how.

----------


## VastOne

> .2.6-1137 is the version i'm using, checking out 1197, 1197 fixed the issue!


Good to hear, enjoy!

----------


## thedaylights

> Can you explain this a litle more ?
> 
> Thanks for your help


To explain further:
I select an album to play. It is added to the playlist. I click play. The first song plays. Then the next song (or the 3rd song etc) shows the slider moving to indicate that it is playing, but I hear no sound. If I leave it to play through a playlist, it will play some songs but not others. 

If I press the skip track button it often continues to "play" the same song with no sound but it highlights the next song in the playlist. If I press skip track button again, sometimes it will work and play the following song.

----------


## eltama

> One solution can be have the cover name be %Album Name%-%1st_word_to_detect_covers%.jpg thought.
> 
> Thanks for your ideas


Right, I also thought about that later but was too lazy to write it  :Smile:  In that case it would be nice that if you change the album name then guayadeque also changes the name of the cover file.

But what I really wouldn't like (at least by default) is to have songs that have the same album tag but are in different directories, merged into one album in guayadeque.
Now my library is quite tidy but I used to have things repeated and I did compilations by just copying the files again. Amarok merged the songs into one album so I had many songs repeated. I usually ended up using the file structure view rather than the library.

----------


## eltama

> But in a multi album folder ? a single album folder ?
> 
> Just did a test in a folder where there was a single album with a cover file and deleting a track dont makes the cover to be removed.
> 
> Please give me more details.


I have all single albums. I did a little video to show you.
It's my first video ever! I uploaded it to youtube but I just get a green screen. Any idea?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kn4u-rNhO4c

----------


## anonbeat

> Hi anonbeat,
> 
> We are using Guayadeque at work on a P4 2.8GHz (hyper threading enabled) machine with 1.5GB RAM and a library of about 16000 tracks.
> 
> I've noticed that when smart mode is on it will peg one "CPU" for the duration of the similar tracks search - which is the duration of the song usually, and then it won't find a track to match to.
> 
> When it is playing normally it is using approx 16% of CPU and 90-130 MB of memory.
> 
> Should it be using this much?
> ...


At work I test guayadeque in a Pentium IV 3.06Ghz with hyperthread and everything works as expected.
My test library is not that big but here at home with 26,000+ tracks it uses after loading and playing about 60Mb of ram.
The file browser uses lot of memory so if you are not using it close it and restart guayadeque that will lower the memory used.
About the smart mode its notmal that the cpu usage gets increased but at my work test machine smart mode add tracks as expected.
Can you try deleting the ~/.guayadeque/cache.db and trying again ?

THanks for your help

----------


## anonbeat

> I have all single albums. I did a little video to show you.
> It's my first video ever! I uploaded it to youtube but I just get a green screen. Any idea?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kn4u-rNhO4c


Convert it to xvid avi locally and reupload it

----------


## anonbeat

> To explain further:
> I select an album to play. It is added to the playlist. I click play. The first song plays. Then the next song (or the 3rd song etc) shows the slider moving to indicate that it is playing, but I hear no sound. If I leave it to play through a playlist, it will play some songs but not others. 
> 
> If I press the skip track button it often continues to "play" the same song with no sound but it highlights the next song in the playlist. If I press skip track button again, sometimes it will work and play the following song.


What revision ? Can you tell me more about your system ? distro, file manager, file types, etc

Thanks

----------


## features

> Can you try deleting the ~/.guayadeque/cache.db and trying again ?


Thanks anonbeat, that seems to have made a difference to the memory usage.

It hasn't made any difference to the Smart Mode CPU usage though - it will sit at 100% until it adds the next tracks.  

Does it wait for a while into the track before it starts searching for the next track to add, or does it start searching right away?  I only mention, cos the CPU usage begins as soon as the next track starts, and it seems to stop about halfway through, when the smart mode adds tracks to the queue.

Thanks for your help  :Smile:

----------


## anonbeat

> Thanks anonbeat, that seems to have made a difference to the memory usage.
> 
> It hasn't made any difference to the Smart Mode CPU usage though - it will sit at 100% until it adds the next tracks.  
> 
> Does it wait for a while into the track before it starts searching for the next track to add, or does it start searching right away?  I only mention, cos the CPU usage begins as soon as the next track starts, and it seems to stop about halfway through, when the smart mode adds tracks to the queue.
> 
> Thanks for your help


That process starts inmediatelly the new track starts playing. Depending on the results and your library it takes more or less. For more tracks you have in your library the better it works.
The cpu is used but its a process with low priority so if something else wants that CPU it will be used for the other process instead. I made it that way so I will not overtake other process running.

Thanks for your help

----------


## features

> That process starts inmediatelly the new track starts playing. Depending on the results and your library it takes more or less. For more tracks you have in your library the better it works.
> The cpu is used but its a process with low priority so if something else wants that CPU it will be used for the other process instead. I made it that way so I will not overtake other process running.
> 
> Thanks for your help


That's kinda what I thought.  The machine in question does have a history of being complete crap, so the usage could well be typical.

Still, overall I'm quite happy.  Guayadeque runs 24/7 on that box, and has proved to be rock solid.  Way better than the previous player on it, which used to play the same song over and over again, grrrr.

----------


## anonbeat

> That's kinda what I thought.  The machine in question does have a history of being complete crap, so the usage could well be typical.
> 
> Still, overall I'm quite happy.  Guayadeque runs 24/7 on that box, and has proved to be rock solid.  Way better than the previous player on it, which used to play the same song over and over again, grrrr.


Just curious... what player it was?

Thanks for your help

----------


## pickarooney

I haven't upgraded in a couple of weeks. Have there been any significant changes since 1177? Any progress with the bug where g-que hangs when unpausing after being paused for a while?

----------


## anonbeat

> I haven't upgraded in a couple of weeks. Have there been any significant changes since 1177? Any progress with the bug where g-que hangs when unpausing after being paused for a while?


This should be fixed now

Thanks for your help

----------


## eltama

> Convert it to xvid avi locally and reupload it


Here is my second attempt: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MiGATLfjY6g

----------


## eltama

There is another small problem that I noticed a while ago.
Suppose that you look for the tags of an album in MusicBrainz but the files are not in the correct order. Usually you get a warning about the different lengths in some songs.
The bug is that after rearranging the files you still get the warning even when there is no mismatch any more.

Of course is not a big deal, but I just wanted you to know.

----------


## ivanovnegro

> There is another small problem that I noticed a while ago.
> Suppose that you look for the tags of an album in MusicBrainz but the files are not in the correct order. Usually you get a warning about the different lengths in some songs.
> The bug is that after rearranging the files you still get the warning even when there is no mismatch any more.
> 
> Of course is not a big deal, but I just wanted you to know.


Yes, I know this problem, a little bit strange.

----------


## oldsoundguy

Been using this for a while now, and can repeat that I am thoroughly impressed with the front end of the player.
At first there were some minor drop out issues when streaming from a drive on another computer on my net, but the SVN's have all but eliminated the issue.  PERSONALLY, think that there could be a bit more tweaking on the buffer area, but that could be my set up as I am streaming from a USB drive that is hung off of a Windows XP computer. (super g network).

KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK!! and A BIG THANKS!!

----------


## pickarooney

> This should be fixed now
> 
> Thanks for your help


Unfortunately not, just confirmed it there with version 1197.

----------


## features

> Just curious... what player it was?
> 
> Thanks for your help


Amarok 2 - I used to be a great fan of Amarok 1.4, and I still really like the treeview for browsing the collection, and the spreadsheet view of upcoming tracks.  But Amarok 1.4 is dead (as an easy install player), and the replacements aren't that great, feature wise, so we went to Amarok 2.  However Amarok 2 has this annoying habit of playing the same song over and over in dynamic mode, and since they haven't implemented a "Last played" filter for the playlist yet, you can't do anything about it.  Amarok 1.4 did the same thing, but at least it could be filtered.

My workmates don't care, but I get grumpy if I hear the same song twice in one day  :Very Happy:

----------


## anonbeat

> Unfortunately not, just confirmed it there with version 1197.


Send me the backtrace please.

Thanks for your help

----------


## anonbeat

> There is another small problem that I noticed a while ago.
> Suppose that you look for the tags of an album in MusicBrainz but the files are not in the correct order. Usually you get a warning about the different lengths in some songs.
> The bug is that after rearranging the files you still get the warning even when there is no mismatch any more.
> 
> Of course is not a big deal, but I just wanted you to know.





> Yes, I know this problem, a little bit strange.


This should be fixed in next svn update

Thanks for your bug report

----------


## Elfo33

I just upgraded to Meerkat, and installed Guayadeque via the repository. But when I tried to run it, it coughed this up:



```
user@desktop:~$ guayadeque
01:59:48 PM: Deleted stale lock file '/home/user/.guayadeque/.guayadeque-user'.
01:59:48 PM: Initialized locale ( en_US )
01:59:48 PM: Library Db Version 18
01:59:48 PM: Library Paths: 
01:59:48 PM: /home/user/Music/
01:59:48 PM: 000000D9
01:59:48 PM: Error: guDbLibrary::ExecuteQuery exception 'SELECT DISTINCT radiostation_id, radiostation_scid, radiostation_isuser, radiostation_genreid, radiostation_name, radiostation_link, radiostation_type, radiostation_br, radiostation_lc FROM radiostations WHERE radiostation_isuser = 0  ORDER BY radiostation_br'
1: SQLITE_ERROR[1]: no such column: radiostation_isuser
Segmentation fault (core dumped)
```

I then tried to purge it and reinstall, but it gave the same error  :Sad: 

Any ideas?

----------


## anonbeat

> I just upgraded to Meerkat, and installed Guayadeque via the repository. But when I tried to run it, it coughed this up:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> user@desktop:~$ guayadeque
> 01:59:48 PM: Deleted stale lock file '/home/user/.guayadeque/.guayadeque-user'.
> 01:59:48 PM: Initialized locale ( en_US )
> 01:59:48 PM: Library Db Version 18
> ...


What was your previous version installed ?
To solve your issue close guayadeque, remove the file ~/.guayadeque/guayadeque.db and start guayadeque again.
Let me know if that dont sove the problem.

Thanks for your help

----------


## anonbeat

> Here is my second attempt: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MiGATLfjY6g


Can you try with svn revision 1198 and let me know ?

Thanks for your help

----------


## VastOne

> I just upgraded to Meerkat, and installed Guayadeque via the repository. But when I tried to run it, it coughed this up:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> user@desktop:~$ guayadeque
> 01:59:48 PM: Deleted stale lock file '/home/user/.guayadeque/.guayadeque-user'.
> 01:59:48 PM: Initialized locale ( en_US )
> 01:59:48 PM: Library Db Version 18
> ...


Did you update to the latest via svn?  I have been running G-Que on Meerkat for quite a while and installed it via the repository with no issues

----------


## Elfo33

> What was your previous version installed ?
> To solve your issue close guayadeque, remove the file ~/.guayadeque/guayadeque.db and start guayadeque again.
> Let me know if that dont sove the problem.
> 
> Thanks for your help


Thank you, that did the trick! Just for the record, I was running Lucid with whatever the svn from your PPA was this morning.




> Did you update to the latest via svn?  I have been running G-Que on Meerkat for quite a while and installed it via the repository with no issues


Nope, the PPA got disabled on upgrade and I decided to attempt to keep everything in Ubuntu's house, so to speak.

----------


## VastOne

> Thank you, that did the trick! Just for the record, I was running Lucid with whatever the svn from your PPA was this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, the PPA got disabled on upgrade and I decided to attempt to keep everything in Ubuntu's house, so to speak.


I appreciate that but you will not get the daily latest without the svn.

Just curious, what revision are you at now with the latest from the repository?

----------


## Elfo33

> I appreciate that but you will not get the daily latest without the svn.
> 
> Just curious, what revision are you at now with the latest from the repository?


0.2.5 - It's working so far, but I may get the upgrade bug and re-add the PPA soon...

----------


## VastOne

> 0.2.5 - It's working so far, but I may get the upgrade bug and re-add the PPA soon...


I meant what svn version - The repo loads a version level of the svn when it was packaged and I was trying to gauge how long ago the package was built.

----------


## thedaylights

> What revision ? Can you tell me more about your system ? distro, file manager, file types, etc
> 
> Thanks


System Lenovo X60
distro Ubuntu 10.04
file manager Nautilus

as for Guayadeque, I'm not sure which revision. I did this to install:



> sudo apt-get install subversion build-essential cmake gstreamer0.10-plugins-good gstreamer0.10-plugins-base libwxgtk2.8-dev libtagc0-dev libsqlite3-dev libcurl4-openssl-dev libdbus-1-dev libgstreamer0.10-dev libflac-dev
> 
> svn co http://guayadeque.svn.sourceforge.ne...ayadeque/Trunk guayadeque
> cd guayadeque
> ./build
> sudo make install


then when I had the problems with playback I tried to update:



> sudo make uninstall
> https://launchpad.net/~anonbeat/+archive/guayadeque
> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:anonbeat/guayadeque
> sudo apt-get update
> sudo apt-get install guayadeque-svn
> svn update
> make clean
> ./build
> sudo make install


It said my svn was the most current. But when I reopened Guayedeque it had the same playlist in it so I'm not sure if it changed anything after I tried updating.

----------


## anonbeat

> System Lenovo X60
> distro Ubuntu 10.04
> file manager Nautilus
> 
> as for Guayadeque, I'm not sure which revision. I did this to install:
> 
> 
> then when I had the problems with playback I tried to update:
> 
> ...


Do you have gstreamer bad plugins installed ? The problem happens randomly or almost everytime ?

Thanks for your help

BTW: you dont need to do all that to update. You are mixing the version from ppa and the svn version from source code. The most updated version will be always the svn but can contains problems while things are changing. The PPA version shoud be more stable but more far from development head. Read the 1st post of this thread for how to update in every case.

----------


## eltama

> This should be fixed in next svn update
> 
> Thanks for your bug report


Yes, it's working fine now. The problem with the cover is also fixed.

Thanks!  :Popcorn:

----------


## ivanovnegro

> System Lenovo X60
> distro Ubuntu 10.04
> file manager Nautilus
> 
> as for Guayadeque, I'm not sure which revision. I did this to install:
> 
> 
> then when I had the problems with playback I tried to update:
> 
> ...


I can recommend you to use the newest svn version of the developer because it has every time the newest features and its  almost stable in comparison with other software because anonbeat is doing a great job. There are only sometimes minor bugs and if you find someone post it here in the thread and they will be solved rapidly to help testing. I thing the majority here is using the svn versions. But yes you can use too the ppa version if you like.

----------


## pickarooney

> Send me the backtrace please.
> 
> Thanks for your help


None was created last time. After Guayadeque froze up I had to kill it and there was nothing. I'll try again next time.

----------


## thedaylights

> Do you have gstreamer bad plugins installed ? The problem happens randomly or almost everytime ?
> 
> Thanks for your help
> 
> BTW: you dont need to do all that to update. You are mixing the version from ppa and the svn version from source code. The most updated version will be always the svn but can contains problems while things are changing. The PPA version shoud be more stable but more far from development head. Read the 1st post of this thread for how to update in every case.


I have gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad installed.

The problem happens every time. Which means that Guayadeque is able to play some songs but not other songs. If I keep switching the song order in the playlist, I can eventually play any song. (click forward, click forward, finally it plays a song)

Thanks for the info on updating.

----------


## ivanovnegro

An issue, Im on revision 1198 and found an old problem that was fixed earlier.
When I choose music files from the library list and put labels on some songs while listening to them in the current playlist the library list goes back to the beginning after labeling a song and doesnt stay in the position where it was.
I hope I was clear.

----------


## ivanovnegro

One thing more.
Now I have gstreamer errors while labeling flac files and then g-deque doesnt react and I have to kill the program.
I will try to make a backtrace.

PS: I cant reproduce the error again while labeling a flac file. Before it happened like 5 times and now I tried it without problems.

----------


## eltama

I have found 2 new bugs using MusicBrainz.

The first is that on albums with different artists, typical of soundtracks, the artist is not shown correctly. It usually shows the previous artist but when you save it you get the correct one. If cannot reproduce it and you don't understand what I mean I can do a video.

The second one is more obscure. If you rename/move/delete a directory and then without updating the library you select the album, go to MusicBrainz, clean the artist and album with the broom icon and then do the search then the cursor will stay in the waiting form, even after closing the Songs Editor. Don't ask how I find those strange things  :Smile:

----------


## Don_Felipe

Has anybody of you guys ever opened the sound menu (gnome-volume-control)?
I accidentally opened it and found out that it looks quite odd:
Here's the screenshot.
I don't know if that has anything to do with my hardware or if it's g-ques fault...

----------


## VastOne

> Has anybody of you guys ever opened the sound menu (gnome-volume-control)?
> I accidentally opened it and found out that it looks quite odd:
> Here's the screenshot.
> I don't know if that has anything to do with my hardware or if it's g-ques fault...


Mine does not look like that, it looks as if you have several instances of G-Que open.  You may want to check in System Administration System Monitor to make sure, or you could



```
ps -e | grep 'guayadeque'
```

in terminal and that would tell you how many are open

----------


## VastOne

> One thing more.
> Now I have gstreamer errors while labeling flac files and then g-deque doesnt react and I have to kill the program.
> I will try to make a backtrace.
> 
> PS: I cant reproduce the error again while labeling a flac file. Before it happened like 5 times and now I tried it without problems.


Gremlins.  I have them too...

----------


## rotwang888

> Has anybody of you guys ever opened the sound menu (gnome-volume-control)?
> I accidentally opened it and found out that it looks quite odd:
> Here's the screenshot.
> I don't know if that has anything to do with my hardware or if it's g-ques fault...


Strange.  Mine looks similar, and I know it usually doesn't because I do open sound preferences from time to time to adjust npviewer or whatever.  I show 6 "instances".  I'm also on Fedora, not Ubuntu, so I imagine something in the last update or two is causing this.

----------


## eimhin85

> Has anybody of you guys ever opened the sound menu (gnome-volume-control)?
> I accidentally opened it and found out that it looks quite odd:
> Here's the screenshot.
> I don't know if that has anything to do with my hardware or if it's g-ques fault...


I just had a quick look (ubuntu 10.04) and the most instances i get of guayadeque is 2, during the fade out/in overlap between 2 songs. but after the fade is over, back to one. so seems normal to me.

did you change sound fading setting at all out of interest (mine are the defaults).

----------


## Don_Felipe

> I just had a quick look (ubuntu 10.04) and the most instances i get of guayadeque is 2, during the fade out/in overlap between 2 songs. but after the fade is over, back to one. so seems normal to me.
> 
> did you change sound fading setting at all out of interest (mine are the defaults).


Hm, I did disable the fading effects. Today I have only two instances of guayadeque and 1 of alsa shown in the sound menu  (see here). I'm using Linux Mint btw, but I think it's no difference to ubuntu.




> Mine does not look like that, it looks as if you  have several instances of G-Que open.  You may want to check in System  Administration System Monitor to make sure, or you could
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ps -e | grep 'guayadeque'
> ```
> 
> in terminal and that would tell you how many are open


I checked it and it's only opened one time.




> Gremlins.  I have them too...


Had a gstreamer error yesterday too for the first time. I had to kill guayadeque afterwards and restart it. Don't know what caused the error though.

----------


## ivanovnegro

> Has anybody of you guys ever opened the sound menu (gnome-volume-control)?
> I accidentally opened it and found out that it looks quite odd:
> Here's the screenshot.
> I don't know if that has anything to do with my hardware or if it's g-ques fault...


Im using Mint too and dont have more instances of g-deque. I looked now and everything is normal. Youre using KDE, it looks like? But dont think that there is a difference.

----------


## mr_hangman

Hi anon,
I have a skipping issue which cannot be reproduced but I think I should mention it.

While guayadeque was playing with the smart mode on, one song was played only the first 1-2 sec and skipped to the next song. 
These 1-2 seconds could be the crossfading but I'm not sure and don't know what was the cause. 

I'll try to get more info if it should happen again  :Smile: .

----------


## miaerbus

Is it possible to list all tracks that I gave 5 stars to? I miss this kind of playlist in dynamic playlists, there's only last played, most rated and recent added playlist.

----------


## mr_hangman

> Is it possible to list all tracks that I gave 5 stars to? I miss this kind of playlist in dynamic playlists, there's only last played, most rated and recent added playlist.


You can do this by right clicking on any playlist, select 'New Dynamic Playlist'.
For the filter, choose 'Rating' , 'is' and 5 stars, then click + sign to add it to the filter list  :Smile: .

----------


## miaerbus

Awesome, thanks for the answer!  :Very Happy:

----------


## anonbeat

> One thing more.
> Now I have gstreamer errors while labeling flac files and then g-deque doesnt react and I have to kill the program.
> I will try to make a backtrace.
> 
> PS: I cant reproduce the error again while labeling a flac file. Before it happened like 5 times and now I tried it without problems.


This should be fixed now.

Thanks for your bug report.

----------


## anonbeat

> I have found 2 new bugs using MusicBrainz.
> 
> The first is that on albums with different artists, typical of soundtracks, the artist is not shown correctly. It usually shows the previous artist but when you save it you get the correct one. If cannot reproduce it and you don't understand what I mean I can do a video.
> 
> The second one is more obscure. If you rename/move/delete a directory and then without updating the library you select the album, go to MusicBrainz, clean the artist and album with the broom icon and then do the search then the cursor will stay in the waiting form, even after closing the Songs Editor. Don't ask how I find those strange things


This should be fixed now in svn 1201. Please test it and let me know

Thanks for your help

----------


## anonbeat

> Has anybody of you guys ever opened the sound menu (gnome-volume-control)?
> I accidentally opened it and found out that it looks quite odd:
> Here's the screenshot.
> I don't know if that has anything to do with my hardware or if it's g-ques fault...


Guayadeque creates a playback engine for every track when the crossfader is enabled. What you see are the different playback engines that guayadeque used. The normal behaivour is that once the tracks finish that playbin is deleted and disappears from the sound dialog. This is what I see here with my system in ubuntu 10.04.
BTW There is a litle delay since the track finish and the playbin is deleted so its not inmediatelly. I can take about 4 seconds.

Thanks for your help

----------


## anonbeat

> Hi anon,
> I have a skipping issue which cannot be reproduced but I think I should mention it.
> 
> While guayadeque was playing with the smart mode on, one song was played only the first 1-2 sec and skipped to the next song. 
> These 1-2 seconds could be the crossfading but I'm not sure and don't know what was the cause. 
> 
> I'll try to get more info if it should happen again .


Next time please see what tracks caused the problem and send them so I can reproduce it here.

Thanks for your help

----------


## discord

i built guayadeque in a directory on an external drive. I did a make install, and yesterday it worked fine. I tried to add a shortcut to my gnome desktop /usr/bin/guayadeque today. It didn't start. I then went to the terminal and /usr/bin/guayadeque , and it says  Error: Another program instance is already running, aborting. I ps -x and do not see guayadeque, can you help?

----------


## thedaylights

> I have gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad installed.
> 
> The problem happens every time. Which means that Guayadeque is able to play some songs but not other songs. If I keep switching the song order in the playlist, I can eventually play any song. (click forward, click forward, finally it plays a song)
> 
> Thanks for the info on updating.


Any news on this situation? Since I installed the ppa method, I'm not sure how to switch to svn, or even if I should. The problem of not playing most tracks persists.

----------


## rotwang888

> Guayadeque creates a playback engine for every track when the crossfader is enabled.


 My crossfader is disabled.  Guayadeque has been paused for a long time while I was at dinner and I see it six times in my sound settings.

----------


## VastOne

> My crossfader is disabled.  Guayadeque has been paused for a long time while I was at dinner and I see it six times in my sound settings.


Since this is something that is showing up since a recent update within Ubuntu, I would have to say it is an issue with the Sound display and not one with Guayadeque.

I would load PulseAudio Volume Control from Synaptic to see if it shows multiple items and I would also have PulseAudio Manager open and if it shows multiple items you can go to the Properties of each and see what is going on.

----------


## rotwang888

I don't use Ubuntu.  But sure, I could still have the same package.  But other than being visually confusing, I don't think this really matters.  Adjusting the top "instance" works as expected.

----------


## eltama

> This should be fixed now in svn 1201. Please test it and let me know
> 
> Thanks for your help


It's fixed. Thanks!

----------


## anonbeat

> Any news on this situation? Since I installed the ppa method, I'm not sure how to switch to svn, or even if I should. The problem of not playing most tracks persists.


Can you run the program from console and send me by email the output of the console ? You can run it with guayadeque > out.log and once finished testing send me the out.log file to anonbeat at gmail dot com

Thanks for your help

----------


## ivanovnegro

What a silence here :Very Happy: . G-deque seems to be bug free.
Ok but I really dont have problems at the moment.
Anon, you know when you want to release 0.2.6?

----------


## anonbeat

> What a silence here. G-deque seems to be bug free.
> Ok but I really dont have problems at the moment.
> Anon, you know when you want to release 0.2.6?


Im waiting for thedaylights problems to see if its something related to guayadeque.

BTW: did you noticed the new edit options on tracks list box right click ?

Thanks for your help

----------


## Linye

I notice a strange behavior with the star rating. Using svn 1205.


Situation: Try giving a rating to a song that is in "Now Playing" list (doesn't need to be playing) but from the Library tab.

Result: If you gave a 5 star, the 5 stars will show in the Library tab but not in "Now Playing" and if you click to remove the 5 star, it will clear in the Library tab but now it will appear in "Now Playing"

Like its one click behind.


Also while trying that I noticed that in the Library tab when you scroll down to a song and give a rating, it will scroll all up. I think its not very friendly to be scrolling down every time if you want to rate a few songs.


Hope to be clear.

----------


## eltama

The edit title? I tried and works fine.
But I don't get why it's a combo and not just an edit box.
I always get just the current title as option.
Am I missing something?

----------


## anonbeat

> I notice a strange behavior with the star rating. Using svn 1205.
> 
> 
> Situation: Try giving a rating to a song that is in "Now Playing" list (doesn't need to be playing) but from the Library tab.
> 
> Result: If you gave a 5 star, the 5 stars will show in the Library tab but not in "Now Playing" and if you click to remove the 5 star, it will clear in the Library tab but now it will appear in "Now Playing"
> 
> Like its one click behind.
> 
> ...


Can you try with svn revision 1208 ? 

Thanks for your bug report

----------


## anonbeat

> The edit title? I tried and works fine.
> But I don't get why it's a combo and not just an edit box.
> I always get just the current title as option.
> Am I missing something?


Imagine you are selecting 10 tracks with different values and one of them is the one you want set to all. The combo box will contains all the different values for the clicked columns of the selected tracks.
 I hope I have been clear.

Thanks for your help

----------


## eltama

> Imagine you are selecting 10 tracks with different values and one of them is the one you want set to all. The combo box will contains all the different values for the clicked columns of the selected tracks.
>  I hope I have been clear.
> 
> Thanks for your help


Oh I see. I only tried with one song  :Smile:

----------


## Linye

> Can you try with svn revision 1207 ? 
> 
> Thanks for your bug report



The bugs are fixed but a new one appeared.


In Library: If you have a song highlighted and click on the rating it will appear in both Library and "Now Playing" but if its a song not highlighted, the rating will appear in "Now Playing" but in Library it will select the song instead of giving the rating.

----------


## anonbeat

> The bugs are fixed but a new one appeared.
> 
> 
> In Library: If you have a song highlighted and click on the rating it will appear in both Library and "Now Playing" but if its a song not highlighted, the rating will appear in "Now Playing" but in Library it will select the song instead of giving the rating.


Tried with 1208 ?

Thanks for your help

----------


## mr_hangman

> Imagine you are selecting 10 tracks with different values and one of them is the one you want set to all. The combo box will contains all the different values for the clicked columns of the selected tracks.
>  I hope I have been clear.
> 
> Thanks for your help


Thanks, anon. This feature is awesome!!! It makes editing a whole lot easier. I never thought of it this way  :Smile: .


For the rating issue, here is what I found.

1. Rate after drag and dropTo reproduce:
1.1 Drag a song from the library to now playing list.
1.2 Rate it from the library.

It looks like the rating is set but not shown on both now playing list and the library. If you click the same star again, the rating will be reset. If you click another star, the rating will change to that one.2. Reset ratingTo reproduce:
2.1 Rate a songs in the library panel.
2.2 Reset the rating by clicking the same star in the library.

The rating will not be reset on the first click but on the second.

----------


## eltama

There is a small inconsistency with the text search.
Suppose that you filter some songs using the search and then you select the album, artist or genre using the menu. 
After that you can select anything as if there were no filter, but the text search is non-empty.

I think that to be consistent the search box should be cleared when selecting using the menu.

----------


## ivanovnegro

> Im waiting for thedaylights problems to see if its something related to guayadeque.
> 
> BTW: did you noticed the new edit options on tracks list box right click ?
> 
> Thanks for your help


Oh, I see I was a little bit fast because the thread is going on :Very Happy: .
The edit option is a nice feature. I didnt notice it before you said it to me.

----------


## VastOne

> Any news on this situation? Since I installed the ppa method, I'm not sure how to switch to svn, or even if I should. The problem of not playing most tracks persists.





> Im waiting for thedaylights problems to see if its something related to guayadeque.
> 
> BTW: did you noticed the new edit options on tracks list box right click ?
> 
> Thanks for your help


It appears this is related to not having the latest svn loaded or possibly a gstremaer problem, I just cannot see holding back anymore waiting for an issue that is not moving.....IMHO

----------


## anonbeat

> Thanks, anon. This feature is awesome!!! It makes editing a whole lot easier. I never thought of it this way .
> 
> 
> For the rating issue, here is what I found.
> 
> 1. Rate after drag and dropTo reproduce:
> 1.1 Drag a song from the library to now playing list.
> 1.2 Rate it from the library.
> 
> ...


Have you tried with current revision 1208 ?

Thanks for your help

----------


## VastOne

Has anyone ever gotten an image from Last.fm when editing and adding pictures, or for that matter ever had an image even show up as a choice from there?

Also, I do not know if anyone else is experiencing this but the lyrics engines seem to all be failing at a much higher rate than before.  I am also noticing completely wrong lyrics for songs, even completely different artists.

----------


## anonbeat

> There is a small inconsistency with the text search.
> Suppose that you filter some songs using the search and then you select the album, artist or genre using the menu. 
> After that you can select anything as if there were no filter, but the text search is non-empty.
> 
> I think that to be consistent the search box should be cleared when selecting using the menu.


This should be fixed in svn revision 1210.

Thanks for your bug report

----------


## eltama

> This should be fixed in svn revision 1210.
> 
> Thanks for your bug report


It's working fine. Thanks!

----------


## Garthhh

I installed via snv on a 64bit machine
did a bit of set up
played some songs
next day had done a system restart

Guayadeque doesn't show up?
I do an update which show revision 1210
I see the folder & the .guayadeque folder

----------


## VastOne

> I installed via snv on a 64bit machine
> did a bit of set up
> played some songs
> next day had done a system restart
> 
> Guayadeque doesn't show up?
> I do an update which show revision 1210
> I see the folder & the .guayadeque folder


Does it play if you start it from terminal?

----------


## anonbeat

> I installed via snv on a 64bit machine
> did a bit of set up
> played some songs
> next day had done a system restart
> 
> Guayadeque doesn't show up?
> I do an update which show revision 1210
> I see the folder & the .guayadeque folder


Can you run it from console and post the output?.

Thanks for your help

----------


## mr_hangman

> Have you tried with current revision 1208 ?
> 
> Thanks for your help


I just tried revision 1210 and still see these 2 problems.

For the second problem, if it doesn't happen you may have to try with another song in the library. 
From what I see, it doesn't happen with the first song but only when you rate another song after the first one.

----------


## anonbeat

> I just tried revision 1210 and still see these 2 problems.
> 
> For the second problem, if it doesn't happen you may have to try with another song in the library. 
> From what I see, it doesn't happen with the first song but only when you rate another song after the first one.


Do you mind to do a video and send it to my email anonbeat at gmail dot com ?

Thanks for your help

----------


## mr_hangman

> Do you mind to do a video and send it to my email anonbeat at gmail dot com ?
> 
> Thanks for your help


No problem  :Smile:  I'll do it right away.

----------


## Garthhh

> Can you run it from console and post the output?.
> 
> Thanks for your help


I don't know how
sorry :Sad: 
Be Happy to try though

----------


## VastOne

> I don't know how
> sorry
> Be Happy to try though


Open terminal

type in 

guayadeque

hit enter

When g-que starts, the terminal will fill with information from g-que as it runs and that is what Anon wants to see

----------


## Garthhh

> Open terminal
> 
> type in 
> 
> guayadeque
> 
> hit enter
> 
> When g-que starts, the terminal will fill with information from g-que as it runs and that is what Anon wants to see


Interesting
when I type it in 
command not found
cut n paste
Guay play opens

back at terminal
the playlist loads, [I'll just show a few lines & the rest of the set up

03:35:38 AM: Loading /media/FreeAgent Drive/iTunes/iTunes Media/Music/Led Zeppelin/Led Zeppelin Box set/14 The Rain Song.mp3
03:35:38 AM: Loading /media/FreeAgent Drive/iTunes/iTunes Media/Music/Aerosmith/Get a Grip/11 Crazy.mp3
03:35:38 AM: Loading /media/FreeAgent Drive/iTunes/iTunes Media/Music/Kingfish/Trident/06.mp3
03:35:38 AM: SetNextTrack: 56
03:35:41 AM: Tree Flag 00000002
03:35:41 AM: SetPath: /
03:35:42 AM: Updating the podcasts...
03:35:42 AM: The current selected directory is '/'
03:35:42 AM: SetPath: /

I pushed Play ran for a few seconds & then paused:

03:40:35 AM: OnPlayButtonClick Cur: 56
03:40:35 AM: Going to load the track...
03:40:35 AM: SetNextTrack: 56
03:40:35 AM: LoadMedia Cur: 56  0
03:40:35 AM: guMediaCtrl::Load 0
03:40:35 AM: The faderplaybins list is empty
03:40:35 AM: guFaderPlayBin::guFaderPlayBin (1282531235)  0
03:40:35 AM: guFaderPlayBin::SetVolume (1282531235)  0.95
03:40:35 AM: OnMediaLoaded Cur: 56 1   1282531235
03:40:35 AM: wxMediaCtrl: :Capital Razz: lay
03:40:35 AM: CurrentFaderPlayBin State 0
03:40:35 AM: guFaderPlayBin::StartPlay (1282531235)
03:40:35 AM:  * * * * * * * * * * current stream list * * * * * * * * * *
03:40:35 AM: [1282531235] 'waiting'
03:40:35 AM:  * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
03:40:35 AM: About to start the faderplaybin in crossfade type
03:40:35 AM: There was not previous playing track in crossfade mode so play this playbin...
03:40:35 AM: guFaderPlayBin: :Capital Razz: lay (1282531235)
03:40:35 AM: OnMediaState: 4 0 1282531235
03:40:35 AM: OnMediaPlayStarted  1282531235
03:40:35 AM: guFaderPlayBin::AudioChanged (1282531235)
03:40:35 AM: The file dont exists /home/logar/.guayadeque/lyrics/King Crimson/Lizard II.lyric
03:40:35 AM: guMediaCtrl::GetState 2
03:40:35 AM: StatusChanged( 0, 0, 0, 0 )
03:40:35 AM: OnMediaTags...
03:40:35 AM: OnMediaBitrate... (1282531235) 160000
03:40:35 AM: OnMediaBitrate... (1282531235) 160000
03:40:36 AM: Error: Could not get the content of the lyrics.
03:40:37 AM: OnMediaPosition... 1073 - 368849   1282531235 0
03:40:38 AM: OnMediaPosition... 2105 - 368849   1282531235 0
03:40:39 AM: OnMediaPosition... 3105 - 368849   1282531235 0
03:40:39 AM: OnPlayButtonClick Cur: 56
03:40:39 AM: guMediaCtrl::GetState 2
03:40:39 AM: State: 2
03:40:39 AM: **************************************************  *************************** guMediaCtrl: :Capital Razz: ause
03:40:39 AM:  * * * * * * * * * * current stream list * * * * * * * * * *
03:40:39 AM: [1282531235] 'playing'
03:40:39 AM:  * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
03:40:39 AM: guFaderPlayBin::StartFade (1282531235) 1.00, 0.00, 1000
03:40:39 AM: guTimeLine::ValueChanged to 0.00
03:40:39 AM:  * * * * * * * * * * current stream list * * * * * * * * * *
03:40:39 AM: [1282531235] 'fading->paused'
03:40:39 AM:  * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
03:40:40 AM: OnMediaPosition... 4112 - 368849   1282531235 0
03:40:40 AM: Got Application Message guayadeque-fade-out-done
03:40:40 AM: guMediaCtrl::FadeInStart
03:40:40 AM:  * * * * * * * * * * current stream list * * * * * * * * * *
03:40:40 AM: [1282531235] 'fading->paused'
03:40:40 AM:  * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
03:40:40 AM: guMediaCtrl:FadeOutDone
03:40:40 AM: guFaderPlayBin: :Capital Razz: ause (1282531235)
03:40:40 AM: OnMediaState: 3 1282531235 0
03:40:40 AM: guMediaCtrl::GetState 3
03:40:40 AM: StatusChanged( 1, 0, 0, 0 )

----------


## Don_Felipe

I have a suggestion for an additional sorting of albums. When I add a newly tagged (EasyTag) compilation album with 4 cds and rescan my collection, the new cds show up like in the screenshot. All cds are set to year 2007. Shouldn't it be shown as CD1, CD2, CD3, CD4? The sorting method is interpret, year. I would love to see the sorting as interpret, year, album name.

----------


## wishingstar

> I installed via snv on a 64bit machine
> did a bit of set up
> played some songs
> next day had done a system restart
> 
> Guayadeque doesn't show up?
> I do an update which show revision 1210
> I see the folder & the .guayadeque folder


Garthhh, I had the same problem on my machine a while back, the solution was simple, the command is not found (and G-que doesn't show up) because sometimes the computer confuses the guayadeque command for opening the guayadeque folder in you home directory, for me the solution was simple, all i had to do was download from svn to a folder names "guayadeque-svn" instead of just "guayadeque". Also, before you do that, there's a bug in the ubuntu menu where things suddenly don't show up, right click on the menu, and select "edit menus", check if G-que is there, if it is, and is checked, uncheck it and check it again, if you don't find it, you have to do the svn trick  :Smile: 

I have a few things to report after getting back from my vacation, and updating to the latest svn:

1- G-que is still unusable with my libarary, same problem as before, search, play a song from the search results, click the "x" in the search box, and G-que hangs, it finishes the song playing but is unresponsive, and then doesn't play anything else, and you have to "force quit". I ran it under dbg, but when i closed g-que and asked for a backtrace, it returned "no stack".

2- A small usability issue with the preferences is now coming up, when i click on something like "lyrics" in preferences, and the scrollbar is not at the top, it will swing back to the top, it's especially annoying when selecting the lower options, as you would have to drag the scrollbar back down.

3- With the latest revision, every time i run G-que it returns to the default layout, "Load default layouts" in preferences is NOT checked.

Hopefully anonbeat, you can solve these problems quickly, especially "1", i would hate to be forced away from your amazing player  :Sad: 

Great job with the player! And welcome back  :Smile:

----------


## anonbeat

> I have a suggestion for an additional sorting of albums. When I add a newly tagged (EasyTag) compilation album with 4 cds and rescan my collection, the new cds show up like in the screenshot. All cds are set to year 2007. Shouldn't it be shown as CD1, CD2, CD3, CD4? The sorting method is interpret, year. I would love to see the sorting as interpret, year, album name.


Whave have you selected as sorting ? Artist + Year or Artist + Year Desc ?
When you select this the sorting is doing exactly what you mention plus the album disk.
I mean when you select as sorting Artist + Year it really sort by
Artist, Year, Album, Disk

The problem is that dont take into account the album artist. This is in the TODO list to avoid two problems: 
1) Use Album artist when its set for album sorting
2) Remove common words like 'The' in artist names

Thanks for your help

----------


## anonbeat

> No problem  I'll do it right away.


Can you check again with revision 1211 ? 

Thanks for your help

----------


## anonbeat

> Garthhh, I had the same problem on my machine a while back, the solution was simple, the command is not found (and G-que doesn't show up) because sometimes the computer confuses the guayadeque command for opening the guayadeque folder in you home directory, for me the solution was simple, all i had to do was download from svn to a folder names "guayadeque-svn" instead of just "guayadeque". Also, before you do that, there's a bug in the ubuntu menu where things suddenly don't show up, right click on the menu, and select "edit menus", check if G-que is there, if it is, and is checked, uncheck it and check it again, if you don't find it, you have to do the svn trick 
> 
> I have a few things to report after getting back from my vacation, and updating to the latest svn:
> 
> 1- G-que is still unusable with my libarary, same problem as before, search, play a song from the search results, click the "x" in the search box, and G-que hangs, it finishes the song playing but is unresponsive, and then doesn't play anything else, and you have to "force quit". I ran it under dbg, but when i closed g-que and asked for a backtrace, it returned "no stack".
> 
> 2- A small usability issue with the preferences is now coming up, when i click on something like "lyrics" in preferences, and the scrollbar is not at the top, it will swing back to the top, it's especially annoying when selecting the lower options, as you would have to drag the scrollbar back down.
> 
> 3- With the latest revision, every time i run G-que it returns to the default layout, "Load default layouts" in preferences is NOT checked.
> ...


1) I will test with your database to see if that happens here too and find a solution.

2) I have solved the reset scrollbar problem. Now Other problem comes but I will try to solve it asap: The elements in the dialog dont fit the pane size but you can select other item and come back to make it fit.

3) I think the problem is that guayadeque is crashing when closing and not saving the changes you make in the layout. Run it from gdb and close it normally and send me the backtrace if that is the case.

Thanks for your help.

----------


## wishingstar

> 1) I will test with your database to see if that happens here too and find a solution.
> 
> 2) I have solved the reset scrollbar problem. Now Other problem comes but I will try to solve it asap: The elements in the dialog dont fit the pane size but you can select other item and come back to make it fit.
> 
> 3) I think the problem is that guayadeque is crashing when closing and not saving the changes you make in the layout. Run it from gdb and close it normally and send me the backtrace if that is the case.
> 
> Thanks for your help.


Hi,
I just did the backtrace, with normal exit the layout was saved, so i guess it wasn't before because of the "force quit". Anyway, just thought it might make a difference, as soon as i ran g-que from dbg, i got the following in the terminal:



```
[Thread debugging using libthread_db enabled]
05:36:20 PM: Initialized locale ( en_US )
[New Thread 0xb5f7ab70 (LWP 24796)]
[Thread 0xb5f7ab70 (LWP 24796) exited]
05:36:20 PM: Library Db Version 18
05:36:20 PM: Library Paths: 
05:36:20 PM: /media/MUSIC I/
05:36:20 PM: /media/WSFiles/Music/
05:36:21 PM: 000007FB

(guayadeque:24793): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: invalid (NULL) pointer instance

(guayadeque:24793): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_signal_connect_data: assertion `G_TYPE_CHECK_INSTANCE (instance)' failed

(guayadeque:24793): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: invalid (NULL) pointer instance

(guayadeque:24793): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_signal_connect_data: assertion `G_TYPE_CHECK_INSTANCE (instance)' failed

(guayadeque:24793): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: invalid (NULL) pointer instance

(guayadeque:24793): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_signal_connect_data: assertion `G_TYPE_CHECK_INSTANCE (instance)' failed

(guayadeque:24793): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: invalid (NULL) pointer instance

(guayadeque:24793): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_signal_connect_data: assertion `G_TYPE_CHECK_INSTANCE (instance)' failed

(guayadeque:24793): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: invalid (NULL) pointer instance

(guayadeque:24793): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_signal_connect_data: assertion `G_TYPE_CHECK_INSTANCE (instance)' failed

(guayadeque:24793): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: invalid (NULL) pointer instance

(guayadeque:24793): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_signal_connect_data: assertion `G_TYPE_CHECK_INSTANCE (instance)' failed

(guayadeque:24793): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: invalid (NULL) pointer instance

(guayadeque:24793): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_signal_connect_data: assertion `G_TYPE_CHECK_INSTANCE (instance)' failed

(guayadeque:24793): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: invalid (NULL) pointer instance

(guayadeque:24793): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_signal_connect_data: assertion `G_TYPE_CHECK_INSTANCE (instance)' failed

(guayadeque:24793): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: invalid (NULL) pointer instance

(guayadeque:24793): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_signal_connect_data: assertion `G_TYPE_CHECK_INSTANCE (instance)' failed

(guayadeque:24793): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: invalid (NULL) pointer instance

(guayadeque:24793): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_signal_connect_data: assertion `G_TYPE_CHECK_INSTANCE (instance)' failed

(guayadeque:24793): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: invalid (NULL) pointer instance

(guayadeque:24793): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_signal_connect_data: assertion `G_TYPE_CHECK_INSTANCE (instance)' failed

(guayadeque:24793): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: invalid (NULL) pointer instance

(guayadeque:24793): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_signal_connect_data: assertion `G_TYPE_CHECK_INSTANCE (instance)' failed

(guayadeque:24793): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: invalid (NULL) pointer instance

(guayadeque:24793): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_signal_connect_data: assertion `G_TYPE_CHECK_INSTANCE (instance)' failed

(guayadeque:24793): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: invalid (NULL) pointer instance

(guayadeque:24793): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_signal_connect_data: assertion `G_TYPE_CHECK_INSTANCE (instance)' failed

(guayadeque:24793): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: invalid (NULL) pointer instance

(guayadeque:24793): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_signal_connect_data: assertion `G_TYPE_CHECK_INSTANCE (instance)' failed

(guayadeque:24793): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: invalid (NULL) pointer instance

(guayadeque:24793): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_signal_connect_data: assertion `G_TYPE_CHECK_INSTANCE (instance)' failed

(guayadeque:24793): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: invalid (NULL) pointer instance

(guayadeque:24793): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_signal_connect_data: assertion `G_TYPE_CHECK_INSTANCE (instance)' failed
[New Thread 0xb5f7ab70 (LWP 24798)]
[Thread 0xb5f7ab70 (LWP 24798) exited]
05:38:00 PM: Tree Flag 00000002
05:38:00 PM: SetPath: /media/MUSIC I/
[New Thread 0xb5f7ab70 (LWP 25024)]
[Thread 0xb5f7ab70 (LWP 25024) exited]
[New Thread 0xb5f7ab70 (LWP 25025)]
05:38:02 PM: Updating the podcasts...
[New Thread 0xb3fffb70 (LWP 25026)]
[Thread 0xb3fffb70 (LWP 25026) exited]
[New Thread 0xb3fffb70 (LWP 25028)]
[Thread 0xb3fffb70 (LWP 25028) exited]
[Thread 0xb5f7ab70 (LWP 25025) exited]

(guayadeque:24793): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: invalid (NULL) pointer instance

(guayadeque:24793): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_signal_connect_data: assertion `G_TYPE_CHECK_INSTANCE (instance)' failed

(guayadeque:24793): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: invalid (NULL) pointer instance

(guayadeque:24793): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_signal_connect_data: assertion `G_TYPE_CHECK_INSTANCE (instance)' failed

(guayadeque:24793): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: invalid (NULL) pointer instance

(guayadeque:24793): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_signal_connect_data: assertion `G_TYPE_CHECK_INSTANCE (instance)' failed

(guayadeque:24793): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: invalid (NULL) pointer instance

(guayadeque:24793): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_signal_connect_data: assertion `G_TYPE_CHECK_INSTANCE (instance)' failed

Program exited normally.
```

Maybe all the warnings will give you a clue to what's wrong.

Cheers!

----------


## ivanovnegro

> Has anyone ever gotten an image from Last.fm when editing and adding pictures, or for that matter ever had an image even show up as a choice from there?


When I try to find images from Last.FM it works but its very rarely. Normally LastFM doesnt give choices but sometimes yes.

----------


## ivanovnegro

> 1- G-que is still unusable with my libarary, same problem as before, search, play a song from the search results, click the "x" in the search box, and G-que hangs, it finishes the song playing but is unresponsive, and then doesn't play anything else, and you have to "force quit". I ran it under dbg, but when i closed g-que and asked for a backtrace, it returned "no stack".


I remind my performance problems sometimes but without crashes. The beginning is the same, searching, click the "x" and g-deque hangs but only for seconds and then works normally again. 
I have a database of 30.000 tracks.

----------


## ivanovnegro

I tagged the album from the artist José Mercé from musicbrainz and now have this problem. You can see in the picture that one disc (Cuerpo y alma), its the disc 2, appears two times, but its the same one and cannot solve it that g-deque show it like one disc.
Its tagged fine, all the informations are right, I dont know if Im missing something.

----------


## wishingstar

> I remind my performance problems sometimes but without crashes. The beginning is the same, searching, click the "x" and g-deque hangs but only for seconds and then works normally again. 
> I have a database of 30.000 tracks.


It could be the increase in tracks that's crashing G-que, i have 153,000 tracks in the library right now (a little more than half of my collection) and it crashes, i thought it would hang and recover, but it still hangs after ~5minutes, so i just force quit.

----------


## eltama

> I remind my performance problems sometimes but without crashes. The beginning is the same, searching, click the "x" and g-deque hangs but only for seconds and then works normally again. 
> I have a database of 30.000 tracks.


I can confirm this also. Clearing the text search usually takes some seconds.

Usually it doesn't crash except in one case that I can reproduce. If I filter songs using the search, play one song and quickly clear the search box, guayadeque becomes unresponsive.

UPDATE: Actually it doesn't have to be quickly, it seems it always becomes unresponsive when I play one of the filtered songs.

----------


## eltama

> I tagged the album from the artist José Mercé from musicbrainz and now have this problem. You can see in the picture that one disc (Cuerpo y alma), its the disc 2, appears two times, but its the same one and cannot solve it that g-deque show it like one disc.
> Its tagged fine, all the informations are right, I dont know if Im missing something.


Check where the files are. I would bet that you have at least one song with the same album tag on another directory.

----------


## Don_Felipe

> Whave have you selected as sorting ? Artist + Year or Artist + Year Desc ?
> When you select this the sorting is doing exactly what you mention plus the album disk.
> I mean when you select as sorting Artist + Year it really sort by
> Artist, Year, Album, Disk
> 
> The problem is that dont take into account the album artist. This is in the TODO list to avoid two problems: 
> 1) Use Album artist when its set for album sorting
> 2) Remove common words like 'The' in artist names
> 
> Thanks for your help


Ok, as sorting I have tried Artist + Year as well as Artist + Year Desc. There is almost no difference. The way the albums are sorted is just not right. Is Guayadeque looking at tags only or does the folder structure play a role?
Maybe "album artist" has something to do with it. Most of my albums have empty "album artist" tags, because they are the same as "artist" anyway, but when it comes to compilations with different artists, i have "artist" (f.ex. 'Manu Chao') and "album artist" (which is usually set to "Various Artists") I attached another screenshot to illustrate the disorder (sorting is Artist + Year Desc.)
I think a good way to deal with the sorting would be to use "album artist" as priority to sort (for the most time it's the same as "artist") Only if the "album artist" tag is empty G-que should use the "artist" tag.

----------


## ivanovnegro

> I can confirm this also. Clearing the text search usually takes some seconds.
> 
> Usually it doesn't crash except in one case that I can reproduce. If I filter songs using the search, play one song and quickly clear the search box, guayadeque becomes unresponsive.
> 
> UPDATE: Actually it doesn't have to be quickly, it seems it always becomes unresponsive when I play one of the filtered songs.


Thats it! That I have to wait few seconds is not the problem, the problem is the hanging of the program, in my case for luck it doesnt crash.

----------


## ivanovnegro

> Check where the files are. I would bet that you have at least one song with the same album tag on another directory.


That is exactly the problem. I dont have it on another directory.
I had this problem with another disc but I solved it and cannot remember how. I changed the tags manually and had to change the cover, something like this.

Update: I checked it again and found that some tracks were in disc 1 and not in disc two. It was my fault in ordering the folders in my music directory. So, after tagging with musicbrainz that problem appeared. Now I solved it with ordering my music directory in my home folder and g-deque shows the right informations in the album tag.
Thank you very much for your help.

----------


## anonbeat

> I remind my performance problems sometimes but without crashes. The beginning is the same, searching, click the "x" and g-deque hangs but only for seconds and then works normally again. 
> I have a database of 30.000 tracks.





> It could be the increase in tracks that's crashing G-que, i have 153,000 tracks in the library right now (a little more than half of my collection) and it crashes, i thought it would hang and recover, but it still hangs after ~5minutes, so i just force quit.





> I can confirm this also. Clearing the text search usually takes some seconds.
> 
> Usually it doesn't crash except in one case that I can reproduce. If I filter songs using the search, play one song and quickly clear the search box, guayadeque becomes unresponsive.
> 
> UPDATE: Actually it doesn't have to be quickly, it seems it always becomes unresponsive when I play one of the filtered songs.





> Thats it! That I have to wait few seconds is not the problem, the problem is the hanging of the program, in my case for luck it doesnt crash.


Can all of you check with revision 1214 and report result ?
Thanks for your help

----------


## anonbeat

> That is exactly the problem. I dont have it on another directory.
> I had this problem with another disc but I solved it and cannot remember how. I changed the tags manually and had to change the cover, something like this.


Can you send me your database so I can try to diagnose what went gront ?

Thanks for your help

----------


## ivanovnegro

> Can you send me your database so I can try to diagnose what went gront ?
> 
> Thanks for your help


Thanks anon but I solved the problem, was my fault.

----------


## ivanovnegro

> Can all of you check with revision 1214 and report result ?
> Thanks for your help


Just updated. Think that it is fixed. Now I made some tests and g-deque doesnt hang.
Thank you anon!

----------


## ivanovnegro

I found something new.
I labeled some songs (about 500) and wanted to play them all from the music library but g-deque only added 11 songs to the playlist. 
Then I wanted to test why and added all 30.000 songs to the playlist and again g-deque showed only 11 songs in the playlist.
But it works when I do it from the album or artist tab. I think earlier it was possible, you changed something or is it a bug, Im not sure?

Btw: While adding 30.000 tracks (my whole library) to the current playlist g-deque responds very fast, its amazing. Never did it before.

Update: I was not right. It either works from the album or artist tab. Now when I want to add the labeled songs to the playlist I have to do it from the label tab. Its strange because before I could do it from all possible tabs or from the music library naturally when I first click on the labels.

Update: Ok, while I was listening to the labeled songs I found that all the labels I had before doesnt exist anymore. Nothing is labeled how it was before. Its a mess and I dont know why g-deque finds labeled songs for example for female vocalists but play things that are not labeled as female vocalists. I choose the label and g-deque plays but its not labeled.
Maybe it has something to do with the update to revision 1214, I suspect yes.

----------


## Rinzwind

I just found this and must say, after just using it a few minutes, it is an excellent player and it shall replace the other players I was using *O*

- Request: could you also add an "update lyrics" in the "Library" section? Would save loads of time I hope  :Smile: 

- Pink Floyd. One Of These Days. Lyrics tab in library. I got this instead of the lyrics: 

<span style="padding:1em"><a href="/Category:Instrumental" title="Category:Instrumental"><img alt="Instrumental" src="http://images2.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20090423154756/lyricwiki/images/thumb/1/1e/TrebleClef.png/25px-TrebleClef.png" width="25" height="56" border="0" /></a></span> <b>Instrumental</b>

<i>spoken:</i>
One of these days, I'm going to cut you into little pieces!

Could be a problem comming from the wiki though  :Very Happy:

----------


## ivanovnegro

I guess the update killed the order of my labels. 
I was an idiot to not make a backup of g-deque. Ok, my fault.
So, now I wanted to delete some labels and g-deque hanged like a long while but I waited and the program didnt crash.

----------


## anonbeat

> I just found this and must say, after just using it a few minutes, it is an excellent player and it shall replace the other players I was using *O*
> 
> - Request: could you also add an "update lyrics" in the "Library" section? Would save loads of time I hope 
> 
> - Pink Floyd. One Of These Days. Lyrics tab in library. I got this instead of the lyrics: 
> 
> <span style="padding:1em"><a href="/Category:Instrumental" title="Category:Instrumental"><img alt="Instrumental" src="http://images2.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20090423154756/lyricwiki/images/thumb/1/1e/TrebleClef.png/25px-TrebleClef.png" width="25" height="56" border="0" /></a></span> <b>Instrumental</b>
> 
> <i>spoken:</i>
> ...


Change the lyric engine to lyricsplugin as its the one that gives better results. 
Anyway I will check the lyricwiki search engine.

Thanks for your help

----------


## ivanovnegro

> I just found this and must say, after just using it a few minutes, it is an excellent player and it shall replace the other players I was using *O*
> 
> - Request: could you also add an "update lyrics" in the "Library" section? Would save loads of time I hope 
> 
> - Pink Floyd. One Of These Days. Lyrics tab in library. I got this instead of the lyrics: 
> 
> <span style="padding:1em"><a href="/Category:Instrumental" title="Category:Instrumental"><img alt="Instrumental" src="http://images2.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20090423154756/lyricwiki/images/thumb/1/1e/TrebleClef.png/25px-TrebleClef.png" width="25" height="56" border="0" /></a></span> <b>Instrumental</b>
> 
> <i>spoken:</i>
> ...


Do you tried it with refresh the lyrics, you can find blue arrows in the lyric tab? 
But normally the lyrics change when another track is coming just enable to follow the the current playlist.

And, welcome to the g-deque community!!

----------


## eltama

> Can all of you check with revision 1214 and report result ?
> Thanks for your help


Another bug solved in few hours! Great job as always anonbeat  :Popcorn:

----------


## wishingstar

> Another bug solved in few hours! Great job as always anonbeat


I can confirm that too, it all works with 153,000 tracks  :Smile:  and i gotta say G-que just got a speed boost too! wonderful work anonbeat!  :Smile:

----------


## discord

I'm getting 

Error: Another program instance is already running, aborting.


when I try to start guayadeque from the terminal, however their is no guayadeque process showing in ps list. Is there some kind of lock that I can remove?

----------


## wishingstar

Ok, I just found two small usability issues:

1- I've been trying to fiddle with the look of the layout in G-que, i just discovered that in the library tab (which i mostly use) if i move the "text search" box to beside the other boxes: label, artist,etc... it takes up the same height as the others, and it doesn't look good with the huge gray space around the box, and i'm not allowed to put a small other box, in this case the ratings box, under it to occupy the eye-sore space. Also, when i added the "year" box i noticed years are arranged in descending order, it makes sense since most people listen to knew stuff anyway, but i think you should add the option to order years the other way in the box too  :Smile: 

2- a smaller issue, when you resize areas outside the tabs (around the player controls, now playing, vu meters, filters) when you resize you can't see the shadow of the border you're moving, while you can do that with the library tab for example, maybe you should just add a simple shadow while resizing  :Smile: 

I can't access the ideatorrent (firefox keeps timing out on that one website!) so i just thought i'd suggest these changes here!

Thanks again Anonbeat!

Edit: one more thing, can you add the ability to save song rating to TAG, it makes track ratings portable to another application for syncing with iPod (the only reason i ever open Rhythmbox)

----------


## Rinzwind

ls -1R | grep -i .*.mp3 | wc -l
1084
ls -1R | grep -i .*.ogg | wc -l
192
ls -1R | grep -i .*.flac | wc -l
22

1084+192+22=1298
Guayadeck added 1284 songs. So I am missing 14 songs...
Of the 22 flac files it added 8. I am missing a complete album of 14 songs (David Bowie-The Dublin  Promo). All are 44k1 FLAC (unsupported file format?). Converted that album to OGG and it got added. 

--> lyricsplugin as suggested does find it. THANKS!
Oh and the other one: Pink Floyd - One of these days now gives me as a lyic "One of these days I'm gonna cut you into little pieces." (That's all  :Wink:  )
So that's working as well *O*

-> 2 crashes up to now. I am trying to recreate them with the player started from command line  :Very Happy:  (but as always now it doesn't crash :+ )

----------


## anonbeat

> I'm getting 
> 
> Error: Another program instance is already running, aborting.
> 
> 
> when I try to start guayadeque from the terminal, however their is no guayadeque process showing in ps list. Is there some kind of lock that I can remove?


The lock file should be located into ~/.guayadeque/.guayadeque-YOUR_USERNAME

Thanks for your help

----------


## eltama

> Change the lyric engine to lyricsplugin as its the one that gives better results. 
> Anyway I will check the lyricwiki search engine.
> 
> Thanks for your help


Has anyone of you experience lyricsplugin going crazy and returning any unrelated lyrics?
I saw that 2 times and it seems to be a problem with the site because I tried with songbird and was also failing.

Right now it seems to be failing.

----------


## ivanovnegro

> Has anyone of you experience lyricsplugin going crazy and returning any unrelated lyrics?
> I saw that 2 times and it seems to be a problem with the site because I tried with songbird and was also failing.
> 
> Right now it seems to be failing.


Yes, sometimes I saw this too. 
We had the example yet with Pink Floyd lyrics, I had the same problem like Rinzwind. And it happens with lyricsplugin.

----------


## mr_hangman

> Has anyone of you experience lyricsplugin going crazy and returning any unrelated lyrics?
> I saw that 2 times and it seems to be a problem with the site because I tried with songbird and was also failing.
> 
> Right now it seems to be failing.


I saw this a couple of times. It happens very rarely.
And sometimes lyricsplugin returns absolutely nothing, not even 'Lyrics not found'.

----------


## rotwang888

I just had a problem with resuming a track that had been paused for about an hour.  When I hit play, the track played back from the beginning, not the point where it was paused, and the progress bar and time stayed where they'd been when the track was paused, and did not advance.  Hitting the "next" button caused the next track to play while the current one continued.  This was on version 1210, and here's the output. 


```
03:31:32 PM: guMediaCtrl:FadeOutDone
03:31:32 PM: guFaderPlayBin::Pause (1282573412)
03:31:32 PM: OnMediaState: 3 1282573412 0
03:31:32 PM: guMediaCtrl::GetState 3
03:31:32 PM: StatusChanged( 1, 0, 0, 0 )
04:14:59 PM: guMediaCtrl::GetState 3
04:15:00 PM: OnPlayButtonClick Cur: 11
04:15:00 PM: guMediaCtrl::GetState 3
04:15:00 PM: State: 1
04:15:00 PM: wxMediaCtrl::Play
04:15:00 PM: CurrentFaderPlayBin State 3
04:15:00 PM: guFaderPlayBin::StartFade (1282573412) 0.00, 1.00, 200
04:15:00 PM: guTimeLine::ValueChanged to 0.00
04:15:00 PM: guFaderPlayBin::Play (1282573412)
04:15:00 PM: OnMediaState: 4 1282573412 0
04:15:00 PM: guMediaCtrl::GetState 3
04:15:00 PM: StatusChanged( 1, 0, 0, 0 )
04:15:00 PM: stream fully faded in (at 1.000000) -> PLAYING state
04:18:16 PM: guMediaCtrl::Seek( 328060 )
04:18:16 PM: guFaderPlayBin::Seek (1282573412) 328060 )
04:18:16 PM: OnMediaPosition... 328060 - 1396750   1282573412 0
04:18:18 PM: SetNextTrack: 11
04:18:18 PM: LoadMedia Cur: 11  2
04:18:18 PM: guMediaCtrl::Load 2
04:18:18 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * current stream list * * * * * * * * * *
04:18:18 PM: [1282573412] 'playing'
04:18:18 PM: [1282572864] 'paused'
04:18:18 PM: [1282573412] 'paused'
04:18:18 PM: [1282568660] 'paused'
04:18:18 PM: [1282567409] 'pending remove'
04:18:18 PM: [1282567395] 'pending remove'
04:18:18 PM: [1282567394] 'pending remove'
04:18:18 PM: [1282566285] 'pending remove'
04:18:18 PM: [1282562440] 'pending remove'
04:18:18 PM: [1282562440] 'pending remove'
04:18:18 PM: [1282555396] 'pending remove'
04:18:18 PM: [1282552128] 'pending remove'
04:18:18 PM: [1282555396] 'pending remove'
04:18:18 PM: [1282548106] 'pending remove'
04:18:18 PM: [1282546448] 'pending remove'
04:18:18 PM: [1282544632] 'pending remove'
04:18:18 PM: [1282541346] 'pending remove'
04:18:18 PM: [1282539446] 'pending remove'
04:18:18 PM: [1282537866] 'pending remove'
04:18:18 PM: [1282535996] 'pending remove'
04:18:18 PM: [1282534260] 'pending remove'
04:18:18 PM: [1282532410] 'pending remove'
04:18:18 PM: [1282548106] 'pending remove'
04:18:18 PM: [1282527590] 'pending remove'
04:18:18 PM: [1282527590] 'pending remove'
04:18:18 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
04:18:18 PM: Replacing the current track in the current playbin...
04:18:18 PM: guFaderPlayBin::Load (1282573412) 1
04:18:18 PM: Sent the loaded event...
04:18:18 PM: guFaderPlayBin::guFaderPlayBin (1282576698)  2
04:18:18 PM: guFaderPlayBin::AudioChanged (1282573412)
04:18:18 PM: guFaderPlayBin::SetVolume (1282576698)  0.72
04:18:18 PM: guFaderPlayBin::AudioChanged (1282576698)
04:18:18 PM: OnMediaLoaded Cur: 11 1   1282576698
04:18:18 PM: wxMediaCtrl::Play
04:18:18 PM: CurrentFaderPlayBin State 0
04:18:18 PM: guFaderPlayBin::StartPlay (1282576698)
04:18:18 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * current stream list * * * * * * * * * *
04:18:18 PM: [1282576698] 'waiting'
04:18:18 PM: [1282573412] 'playing'
04:18:18 PM: [1282572864] 'paused'
04:18:18 PM: [1282573412] 'waiting'
04:18:18 PM: [1282568660] 'paused'
04:18:18 PM: [1282567409] 'pending remove'
04:18:18 PM: [1282567395] 'pending remove'
04:18:18 PM: [1282567394] 'pending remove'
04:18:18 PM: [1282566285] 'pending remove'
04:18:18 PM: [1282562440] 'pending remove'
04:18:18 PM: [1282562440] 'pending remove'
04:18:18 PM: [1282555396] 'pending remove'
04:18:18 PM: [1282552128] 'pending remove'
04:18:18 PM: [1282555396] 'pending remove'
04:18:18 PM: [1282548106] 'pending remove'
04:18:18 PM: [1282546448] 'pending remove'
04:18:18 PM: [1282544632] 'pending remove'
04:18:18 PM: [1282541346] 'pending remove'
04:18:18 PM: [1282539446] 'pending remove'
04:18:18 PM: [1282537866] 'pending remove'
04:18:18 PM: [1282535996] 'pending remove'
04:18:18 PM: [1282534260] 'pending remove'
04:18:18 PM: [1282532410] 'pending remove'
04:18:18 PM: [1282548106] 'pending remove'
04:18:18 PM: [1282527590] 'pending remove'
04:18:18 PM: [1282527590] 'pending remove'
04:18:18 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
04:18:18 PM: guFaderPlayBin::Play (1282576698)
04:18:18 PM: OnMediaLoaded Cur: 11 1   1282576698
04:18:18 PM: wxMediaCtrl::Play
04:18:18 PM: CurrentFaderPlayBin State 2
04:18:18 PM: OnMediaPosition... 0 - 1396750   1282573412 1282576698
04:18:18 PM: OnMediaTags...
04:18:18 PM: OnMediaTags...
04:18:18 PM: OnMediaBitrate... (1282576698) 64000
04:18:18 PM: OnMediaBitrate... (1282573412) 64000
04:18:18 PM: OnMediaBitrate... (1282573412) 64000
04:18:18 PM: OnMediaState: 4 1282573412 1282576698
04:18:18 PM: OnMediaPlayStarted  1282576698
04:18:18 PM: SavePlayedTrack 0     1282576698
TagLib: String::prepare() - Invalid UTF16 string.
TagLib: String::prepare() - Invalid UTF16 string.
04:18:18 PM: Warning: No image handler for type image/jpg defined.
04:18:18 PM: OnMediaState: 4 1282576698 0
TagLib: String::prepare() - Invalid UTF16 string.
TagLib: String::prepare() - Invalid UTF16 string.
04:18:19 PM: OnMediaBitrate... (1282576698) 64000
04:18:20 PM: OnMediaPosition... 1041 - 1396750   1282576698 0
04:18:21 PM: OnMediaPosition... 2039 - 1396750   1282576698 0
04:18:21 PM: SetNextTrack: 10
04:18:21 PM: LoadMedia Cur: 10  2
04:18:21 PM: guMediaCtrl::Load 2
04:18:21 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * current stream list * * * * * * * * * *
04:18:21 PM: [1282576698] 'playing'
04:18:21 PM: [1282573412] 'pending remove'
04:18:21 PM: [1282572864] 'pending remove'
04:18:21 PM: [1282573412] 'waiting'
04:18:21 PM: [1282568660] 'pending remove'
04:18:21 PM: [1282567409] 'pending remove'
04:18:21 PM: [1282567395] 'pending remove'
04:18:21 PM: [1282567394] 'pending remove'
04:18:21 PM: [1282566285] 'pending remove'
04:18:21 PM: [1282562440] 'pending remove'
04:18:21 PM: [1282562440] 'pending remove'
04:18:21 PM: [1282555396] 'pending remove'
04:18:21 PM: [1282552128] 'pending remove'
04:18:21 PM: [1282555396] 'pending remove'
04:18:21 PM: [1282548106] 'pending remove'
04:18:21 PM: [1282546448] 'pending remove'
04:18:21 PM: [1282544632] 'pending remove'
04:18:21 PM: [1282541346] 'pending remove'
04:18:21 PM: [1282539446] 'pending remove'
04:18:21 PM: [1282537866] 'pending remove'
04:18:21 PM: [1282535996] 'pending remove'
04:18:21 PM: [1282534260] 'pending remove'
04:18:21 PM: [1282532410] 'pending remove'
04:18:21 PM: [1282548106] 'pending remove'
04:18:21 PM: [1282527590] 'pending remove'
04:18:21 PM: [1282527590] 'pending remove'
04:18:21 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
04:18:21 PM: Replacing the current track in the current playbin...
04:18:21 PM: guFaderPlayBin::Load (1282576698) 1
04:18:21 PM: guFaderPlayBin::AudioChanged (1282576698)
04:18:21 PM: Sent the loaded event...
04:18:21 PM: guFaderPlayBin::guFaderPlayBin (1282576701)  2
04:18:21 PM: guFaderPlayBin::SetVolume (1282576701)  0.72
04:18:21 PM: guFaderPlayBin::AudioChanged (1282576701)
04:18:21 PM: OnMediaLoaded Cur: 10 1   1282576701
04:18:21 PM: wxMediaCtrl::Play
04:18:21 PM: CurrentFaderPlayBin State 0
04:18:21 PM: guFaderPlayBin::StartPlay (1282576701)
04:18:21 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * current stream list * * * * * * * * * *
04:18:21 PM: [1282576701] 'waiting'
04:18:21 PM: [1282576698] 'waiting'
04:18:21 PM: [1282573412] 'pending remove'
04:18:21 PM: [1282572864] 'pending remove'
04:18:21 PM: [1282573412] 'waiting'
04:18:21 PM: [1282568660] 'pending remove'
04:18:21 PM: [1282567409] 'pending remove'
04:18:21 PM: [1282567395] 'pending remove'
04:18:21 PM: [1282567394] 'pending remove'
04:18:21 PM: [1282566285] 'pending remove'
04:18:21 PM: [1282562440] 'pending remove'
04:18:21 PM: [1282562440] 'pending remove'
04:18:21 PM: [1282555396] 'pending remove'
04:18:21 PM: [1282552128] 'pending remove'
04:18:21 PM: [1282555396] 'pending remove'
04:18:21 PM: [1282548106] 'pending remove'
04:18:21 PM: [1282546448] 'pending remove'
04:18:21 PM: [1282544632] 'pending remove'
04:18:21 PM: [1282541346] 'pending remove'
04:18:21 PM: [1282539446] 'pending remove'
04:18:21 PM: [1282537866] 'pending remove'
04:18:21 PM: [1282535996] 'pending remove'
04:18:21 PM: [1282534260] 'pending remove'
04:18:21 PM: [1282532410] 'pending remove'
04:18:21 PM: [1282548106] 'pending remove'
04:18:21 PM: [1282527590] 'pending remove'
04:18:21 PM: [1282527590] 'pending remove'
04:18:21 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
04:18:21 PM: guFaderPlayBin::Play (1282576701)
04:18:21 PM: OnMediaLoaded Cur: 10 1   1282576701
04:18:21 PM: wxMediaCtrl::Play
04:18:21 PM: CurrentFaderPlayBin State 2
04:18:21 PM: OnMediaTags...
04:18:21 PM: OnMediaTags...
04:18:21 PM: OnMediaBitrate... (1282576701) 48000
04:18:21 PM: OnMediaBitrate... (1282576698) 48000
04:18:21 PM: OnMediaBitrate... (1282576698) 48000
04:18:21 PM: OnMediaState: 4 1282576698 1282576701
04:18:21 PM: OnMediaPlayStarted  1282576701
04:18:21 PM: SavePlayedTrack 0     1282576701
04:18:21 PM: OnMediaState: 4 1282576701 0
04:18:21 PM: OnMediaPosition... 0 - 4872672   1282576701 0
04:18:21 PM: OnMediaBitrate... (1282576701) 48000
04:18:22 PM: OnMediaPosition... 1096 - 4872672   1282576701 0
04:18:23 PM: OnMediaPosition... 2097 - 4872672   1282576701 0
04:18:24 PM: OnMediaPosition... 3096 - 4872672   1282576701 0
04:18:25 PM: OnStopButtonClick Cur: 10
04:18:25 PM: ***************************************************************************** guMediaCtrl::Stop
04:18:25 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * current stream list * * * * * * * * * *
04:18:25 PM: [1282576701] 'playing'
04:18:25 PM: [1282576698] 'waiting'
04:18:25 PM: [1282573412] 'pending remove'
04:18:25 PM: [1282572864] 'pending remove'
04:18:25 PM: [1282573412] 'waiting'
04:18:25 PM: [1282568660] 'pending remove'
04:18:25 PM: [1282567409] 'pending remove'
04:18:25 PM: [1282567395] 'pending remove'
04:18:25 PM: [1282567394] 'pending remove'
04:18:25 PM: [1282566285] 'pending remove'
04:18:25 PM: [1282562440] 'pending remove'
04:18:25 PM: [1282562440] 'pending remove'
04:18:25 PM: [1282555396] 'pending remove'
04:18:25 PM: [1282552128] 'pending remove'
04:18:25 PM: [1282555396] 'pending remove'
04:18:25 PM: [1282548106] 'pending remove'
04:18:25 PM: [1282546448] 'pending remove'
04:18:25 PM: [1282544632] 'pending remove'
04:18:25 PM: [1282541346] 'pending remove'
04:18:25 PM: [1282539446] 'pending remove'
04:18:25 PM: [1282537866] 'pending remove'
04:18:25 PM: [1282535996] 'pending remove'
04:18:25 PM: [1282534260] 'pending remove'
04:18:25 PM: [1282532410] 'pending remove'
04:18:25 PM: [1282548106] 'pending remove'
04:18:25 PM: [1282527590] 'pending remove'
04:18:25 PM: [1282527590] 'pending remove'
04:18:25 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
04:18:25 PM: guFaderPlayBin::StartFade (1282576701) 1.00, 0.00, 200
04:18:25 PM: guTimeLine::ValueChanged to 0.00
04:18:25 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * current stream list * * * * * * * * * *
04:18:25 PM: [1282576701] 'fading->stopped'
04:18:25 PM: [1282576698] 'pending remove'
04:18:25 PM: [1282573412] 'pending remove'
04:18:25 PM: [1282572864] 'pending remove'
04:18:25 PM: [1282573412] 'pending remove'
04:18:25 PM: [1282568660] 'pending remove'
04:18:25 PM: [1282567409] 'pending remove'
04:18:25 PM: [1282567395] 'pending remove'
04:18:25 PM: [1282567394] 'pending remove'
04:18:25 PM: [1282566285] 'pending remove'
04:18:25 PM: [1282562440] 'pending remove'
04:18:25 PM: [1282562440] 'pending remove'
04:18:25 PM: [1282555396] 'pending remove'
04:18:25 PM: [1282552128] 'pending remove'
04:18:25 PM: [1282555396] 'pending remove'
04:18:25 PM: [1282548106] 'pending remove'
04:18:25 PM: [1282546448] 'pending remove'
04:18:25 PM: [1282544632] 'pending remove'
04:18:25 PM: [1282541346] 'pending remove'
04:18:25 PM: [1282539446] 'pending remove'
04:18:25 PM: [1282537866] 'pending remove'
04:18:25 PM: [1282535996] 'pending remove'
04:18:25 PM: [1282534260] 'pending remove'
04:18:25 PM: [1282532410] 'pending remove'
04:18:25 PM: [1282548106] 'pending remove'
04:18:25 PM: [1282527590] 'pending remove'
04:18:25 PM: [1282527590] 'pending remove'
04:18:25 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
04:18:25 PM: SavePlayedTrack 0     0
04:18:25 PM: Got Application Message guayadeque-fade-out-done
04:18:25 PM: guMediaCtrl::FadeInStart
04:18:25 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * current stream list * * * * * * * * * *
04:18:25 PM: [1282576701] 'fading->stopped'
04:18:25 PM: [1282576698] 'pending remove'
04:18:25 PM: [1282573412] 'pending remove'
04:18:25 PM: [1282572864] 'pending remove'
04:18:25 PM: [1282573412] 'pending remove'
04:18:25 PM: [1282568660] 'pending remove'
04:18:25 PM: [1282567409] 'pending remove'
04:18:25 PM: [1282567395] 'pending remove'
04:18:25 PM: [1282567394] 'pending remove'
04:18:25 PM: [1282566285] 'pending remove'
04:18:25 PM: [1282562440] 'pending remove'
04:18:25 PM: [1282562440] 'pending remove'
04:18:25 PM: [1282555396] 'pending remove'
04:18:25 PM: [1282552128] 'pending remove'
04:18:25 PM: [1282555396] 'pending remove'
04:18:25 PM: [1282548106] 'pending remove'
04:18:25 PM: [1282546448] 'pending remove'
04:18:25 PM: [1282544632] 'pending remove'
04:18:25 PM: [1282541346] 'pending remove'
04:18:25 PM: [1282539446] 'pending remove'
04:18:25 PM: [1282537866] 'pending remove'
04:18:25 PM: [1282535996] 'pending remove'
04:18:25 PM: [1282534260] 'pending remove'
04:18:25 PM: [1282532410] 'pending remove'
04:18:25 PM: [1282548106] 'pending remove'
04:18:25 PM: [1282527590] 'pending remove'
04:18:25 PM: [1282527590] 'pending remove'
04:18:25 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
04:18:25 PM: guMediaCtrl:FadeOutDone
04:18:25 PM: guFaderPlayBin::Stop (1282576701)
04:18:25 PM: OnMediaState: 2 1282576701 0
04:18:25 PM: guMediaCtrl::GetState 4
04:18:25 PM: StatusChanged( 2, 0, 0, 0 )
04:18:25 PM: OnMediaPosition... 0 - 0   1282576701 0
04:18:25 PM: guMediaCtrl::GetState 4
04:18:26 PM: OnStopButtonClick Cur: 10
04:18:26 PM: ***************************************************************************** guMediaCtrl::Stop
04:18:26 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * current stream list * * * * * * * * * *
04:18:26 PM: [1282576701] 'stopped'
04:18:26 PM: [1282576698] 'pending remove'
04:18:26 PM: [1282573412] 'pending remove'
04:18:26 PM: [1282572864] 'pending remove'
04:18:26 PM: [1282573412] 'pending remove'
04:18:26 PM: [1282568660] 'pending remove'
04:18:26 PM: [1282567409] 'pending remove'
04:18:26 PM: [1282567395] 'pending remove'
04:18:26 PM: [1282567394] 'pending remove'
04:18:26 PM: [1282566285] 'pending remove'
04:18:26 PM: [1282562440] 'pending remove'
04:18:26 PM: [1282562440] 'pending remove'
04:18:26 PM: [1282555396] 'pending remove'
04:18:26 PM: [1282552128] 'pending remove'
04:18:26 PM: [1282555396] 'pending remove'
04:18:26 PM: [1282548106] 'pending remove'
04:18:26 PM: [1282546448] 'pending remove'
04:18:26 PM: [1282544632] 'pending remove'
04:18:26 PM: [1282541346] 'pending remove'
04:18:26 PM: [1282539446] 'pending remove'
04:18:26 PM: [1282537866] 'pending remove'
04:18:26 PM: [1282535996] 'pending remove'
04:18:26 PM: [1282534260] 'pending remove'
04:18:26 PM: [1282532410] 'pending remove'
04:18:26 PM: [1282548106] 'pending remove'
04:18:26 PM: [1282527590] 'pending remove'
04:18:26 PM: [1282527590] 'pending remove'
04:18:26 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
04:18:26 PM: couldn't find a stream to pause
04:18:26 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * current stream list * * * * * * * * * *
04:18:26 PM: [1282576701] 'stopped'
04:18:26 PM: [1282576698] 'pending remove'
04:18:26 PM: [1282573412] 'pending remove'
04:18:26 PM: [1282572864] 'pending remove'
04:18:26 PM: [1282573412] 'pending remove'
04:18:26 PM: [1282568660] 'pending remove'
04:18:26 PM: [1282567409] 'pending remove'
04:18:26 PM: [1282567395] 'pending remove'
04:18:26 PM: [1282567394] 'pending remove'
04:18:26 PM: [1282566285] 'pending remove'
04:18:26 PM: [1282562440] 'pending remove'
04:18:26 PM: [1282562440] 'pending remove'
04:18:26 PM: [1282555396] 'pending remove'
04:18:26 PM: [1282552128] 'pending remove'
04:18:26 PM: [1282555396] 'pending remove'
04:18:26 PM: [1282548106] 'pending remove'
04:18:26 PM: [1282546448] 'pending remove'
04:18:26 PM: [1282544632] 'pending remove'
04:18:26 PM: [1282541346] 'pending remove'
04:18:26 PM: [1282539446] 'pending remove'
04:18:26 PM: [1282537866] 'pending remove'
04:18:26 PM: [1282535996] 'pending remove'
04:18:26 PM: [1282534260] 'pending remove'
04:18:26 PM: [1282532410] 'pending remove'
04:18:26 PM: [1282548106] 'pending remove'
04:18:26 PM: [1282527590] 'pending remove'
04:18:26 PM: [1282527590] 'pending remove'
04:18:26 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
04:18:26 PM: SavePlayedTrack 1     0
04:18:26 PM: OnMediaState: 2 1282576701 0
04:18:51 PM: Could not get 'http://userserve-ak.last.fm/serve/126/315625.gif'
```

----------


## mr_hangman

I just posted an idea on IdeaTorrent regarding the caption of now playing list.

The caption of now playing panel should show also the remaining time of the queue.
So, it will look like this

Now Playing:   19/26   (01:43:16)  (Remaining: hh:mm:ss)

Anyone who agrees/disagrees can vote here  :Wink: 
https://sourceforge.net/apps/ideator...rrent/idea/75/

----------


## Carlos C

Revision 1216



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## VastOne

> Has anyone of you experience lyricsplugin going crazy and returning any unrelated lyrics?
> I saw that 2 times and it seems to be a problem with the site because I tried with songbird and was also failing.
> 
> Right now it seems to be failing.





> Yes, sometimes I saw this too. 
> We had the example yet with Pink Floyd lyrics, I had the same problem like Rinzwind. And it happens with lyricsplugin.





> I saw this a couple of times. It happens very rarely.
> And sometimes lyricsplugin returns absolutely nothing, not even 'Lyrics not found'.


Been asking about this for a week or more.  Jumbled lyrics, garbled lyrics, none returned for obvious songs, or a return of a song that is not even on the same planet as what is playing.  It is why I would like to see an option to right click from the lyrics screen to find the song on google and copy and paste it manually... That way I know it is getting done and is permanent, that is a solution for my tastes and maybe not for others.

Edit - 

I just had a perfect example...

I was listening to Hurt a Little Bit by Liquor Box but I got the lyrics for Blue Little Rose by Anything Box

The only operative word being Box...

I do not think this is an issue with G-Que but more of a change with the search engines...

----------


## Carlos C

> Revision 1216
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Ok, this only happen when crossfading is disabled

----------


## Garthhh

> Garthhh, I had the same problem on my machine a while back, the solution was simple, the command is not found (and G-que doesn't show up) because sometimes the computer confuses the guayadeque command for opening the guayadeque folder in you home directory, for me the solution was simple, all i had to do was download from svn to a folder names "guayadeque-svn" instead of just "guayadeque". Also, before you do that, there's a bug in the ubuntu menu where things suddenly don't show up, right click on the menu, and select "edit menus", check if G-que is there, if it is, and is checked, uncheck it and check it again, if you don't find it, you have to do the svn trick 
> 
> I have a few things to report after getting back from my vacation, and updating to the latest svn:
> 
> 1- G-que is still unusable with my libarary, same problem as before, search, play a song from the search results, click the "x" in the search box, and G-que hangs, it finishes the song playing but is unresponsive, and then doesn't play anything else, and you have to "force quit". I ran it under dbg, but when i closed g-que and asked for a backtrace, it returned "no stack".
> 
> 2- A small usability issue with the preferences is now coming up, when i click on something like "lyrics" in preferences, and the scrollbar is not at the top, it will swing back to the top, it's especially annoying when selecting the lower options, as you would have to drag the scrollbar back down.
> 
> 3- With the latest revision, every time i run G-que it returns to the default layout, "Load default layouts" in preferences is NOT checked.
> ...


I bailed on my "mint experiment" & went to a 32 bit 10.04 install.  I tried a 64 bit install & still had weirdness, stuff like menu's freezing

Guay Play is fine on this install, couldn't find it in the repositories? & did a svn install...

There is a minor nag
If I change my layout, I have to rename it, even if I type in the same name, the changes don't take [never have],   It does open to the same layout though :Very Happy: 

I would like to be able to import the layouts across my network too

----------


## VastOne

> Guay Play is fine on this install, couldn't find it in the repositories? & did a svn install...


G-Que is only in the Maverick Repos

----------


## anonbeat

> Ok, this only happen when crossfading is disabled





> I just had a problem with resuming a track that had been paused for about an hour.  When I hit play, the track played back from the beginning, not the point where it was paused, and the progress bar and time stayed where they'd been when the track was paused, and did not advance.  Hitting the "next" button caused the next track to play while the current one continued.  This was on version 1210, and here's the output. 
> 
> 
> ```
> ...
> 04:18:26 PM: couldn't find a stream to pause
> 04:18:26 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * current stream list * * * * * * * * * *
> 04:18:26 PM: [1282576701] 'stopped'
> 04:18:26 PM: [1282576698] 'pending remove'
> ...





> Revision 1216
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Thanks Carlos for giving the key to find the issue with this. This should be fixed in svn 1217. Could you please upgrade and let me know how it goes now?

Thank you all for your help

----------


## eltama

> Been asking about this for a week or more.  Jumbled lyrics, garbled lyrics, none returned for obvious songs, or a return of a song that is not even on the same planet as what is playing.  It is why I would like to see an option to right click from the lyrics screen to find the song on google and copy and paste it manually... That way I know it is getting done and is permanent, that is a solution for my tastes and maybe not for others.
> 
> Edit - 
> 
> I just had a perfect example...
> 
> I was listening to Hurt a Little Bit by Liquor Box but I got the lyrics for Blue Little Rose by Anything Box
> 
> The only operative word being Box...
> ...


I've been getting completely unrelated lyrics where the names are not even close. 
I just tried to get the lyrics of "Amaral - El universo sobre mí" and I got the lyrics of "Soda Stereo - En la ciudad de la furia".
And this time I was lucky that at least was the same language!

----------


## eltama

Since the last update I have had 2 crashes when right clicking on a song in the library.
Unfortunately I don't have any log. I will try to get one but it's random.
I wanted to report it in case you are already thinking about a new release.

----------


## anonbeat

> Since the last update I have had 2 crashes when right clicking on a song in the library.
> Unfortunately I don't have any log. I will try to get one but it's random.
> I wanted to report it in case you are already thinking about a new release.


What revision was you using?

Thanks for your help

----------


## eltama

> G-Que is only in the Maverick Repos


It's also on Lucid's repos

----------


## eltama

> What revision was you using?
> 
> Thanks for your help


Last Changed Rev: 1215
I am updating to 1217 now.

----------


## anonbeat

> Last Changed Rev: 1215
> I am updating to 1217 now.


This was fixed in svn 1216. Lastest is 1217

Please upgrade and let me know.

Thanks for your help

----------


## eltama

> This was fixed in svn 1216. Lastest is 1217
> 
> Please upgrade and let me know.
> 
> Thanks for your help


I have updated already.
The bug was random so I cannot confirm that it is fixed, but if you knew about it then it probably is.

----------


## anonbeat

> I have updated already.
> The bug was random so I cannot confirm that it is fixed, but if you knew about it then it probably is.


Was not random. Was when you had pressed shift or control while right clicking. For me happened when I just did a selection with shift click.

Thanks for your help

----------


## eltama

> Was not random. Was when you had pressed shift or control while right clicking. For me happened when I just did a selection with shift click.
> 
> Thanks for your help


I don't think I had shift or control pressed when it crashed for me. It's working fine now, but I will let you know if it happens again.

----------


## anonbeat

> I don't think I had shift or control pressed when it crashed for me. It's working fine now, but I will let you know if it happens again.


You can run it in gdb in case it happens.

Thanks for your help

----------


## Carlos C

> Thanks Carlos for giving the key to find the issue with this. This should be fixed in svn 1217. Could you please upgrade and let me know how it goes now?
> 
> Thank you all for your help


It's solved now.   :Smile:

----------


## Don_Felipe

> The problem is that dont take into account the album artist. This is in the TODO list to avoid two problems:
> 1) Use Album artist when its set for album sorting
> 2) Remove common words like 'The' in artist names
> 
> Thanks for your help


Ok I'm not sure if I got this sentence right. Are you planning to implement a sorting on "album artist"?
1) I found out, when it comes to compilations G-que uses the last artist name (in the alphabet) of the compilation to show in the album list. F.ex. if I have a compilation with "Aimee Mann", "Jon Brion" and "Supertramp", the compilation is shown at the position of "Supertramp" instead of "Various Artists" as given in the album artist tag.
2) Do you propose to remove the "The" in Artists like "The Kooks", "The White Stripes" etc... or is there a misunderstanding?

----------


## anonbeat

> Ok I'm not sure if I got this sentence right. Are you planning to implement a sorting on "album artist"?
> 1) I found out, when it comes to compilations G-que uses the last artist name (in the alphabet) of the compilation to show in the album list. F.ex. if I have a compilation with "Aimee Mann", "Jon Brion" and "Supertramp", the compilation is shown at the position of "Supertramp" instead of "Various Artists" as given in the album artist tag.
> 2) Do you propose to remove the "The" in Artists like "The Kooks", "The White Stripes" etc... or is there a misunderstanding?


I told you that the solution for this two problems is the same and its in the TODO list but will not be in this version as I want to release it asap.

It will be included in the next version once this comes out.

Thanks for your help

----------


## markbl

One thing which guayadeque does not seem to support unlike most other linux apps is to work with a network proxy. If I set my gnome network to use a socks5 proxy then most gnome apps will work fine. Other apps will work with the tsocks wrapper at least but guayadeque does not (and since that should be transparent to guayadeque I don't know why that is?). I would like to request this feature please.

----------


## anonbeat

> One thing which guayadeque does not seem to support unlike most other linux apps is to work with a network proxy. If I set my gnome network to use a socks5 proxy then most gnome apps will work fine. Other apps will work with the tsocks wrapper at least but guayadeque does not (and since that should be transparent to guayadeque I don't know why that is?). I would like to request this feature please.


Are you sure guayadeque dont work thought proxy ? guayadeque uses libcurl for the online downloads and libcurl handles automatically proxys configured in the environment variables acording to this http://curl.haxx.se/libcurl/c/libcurl-tutorial.html Read the *environment variables* section.

Can you verify that if you run *set | grep PROXY* you get something like 


```
HTTP_PROXY=http://user:password@192.168.7.1:8080/
```

Thanks for your help

----------


## markbl

> Are you sure guayadeque dont work thought proxy ? guayadeque uses libcurl for the online downloads and libcurl handles automatically proxys configured in the environment variables ..


I have set http_proxy and all_proxy to "http://localhost:1080" and "socks5://localhost:1080" but nothing works (As you may have guessed, I am using the standard ssh DynamicForward socks facility for all my network traffic atm).

Note that, for a test, even if I try those env variables not with guayadeque but with a standard command line curl, then it still does not work. However, if I run the curl command with the "--socks5-hostname localhost:1080" option, then it works fine. Just seems like a [lib]curl bug/issue to me?

Most everything else on my pc is working automatically with the standard ubuntu network config set with a socks proxy to localhost:1080. I.e. pidgin, skype, browsers, etc all just work. Command line programs work either with tsocks, or by setting http_proxy. It's just a shame I don't have my shoutcast radio  :Sad:

----------


## eltama

A small request. Could you add to the context menu Select->Album Artist, please?
I started making extensive use of this field and I find it more important than the Artist itself.

Thanks.

----------


## anonbeat

> A small request. Could you add to the context menu Select->Album Artist, please?
> I started making extensive use of this field and I find it more important than the Artist itself.
> 
> Thanks.


Done in svn revision 1225

Thanks for your suggestion

----------


## anonbeat

> I have set http_proxy and all_proxy to "http://localhost:1080" and "socks5://localhost:1080" but nothing works (As you may have guessed, I am using the standard ssh DynamicForward socks facility for all my network traffic atm).
> 
> Note that, for a test, even if I try those env variables not with guayadeque but with a standard command line curl, then it still does not work. However, if I run the curl command with the "--socks5-hostname localhost:1080" option, then it works fine. Just seems like a [lib]curl bug/issue to me?
> 
> Most everything else on my pc is working automatically with the standard ubuntu network config set with a socks proxy to localhost:1080. I.e. pidgin, skype, browsers, etc all just work. Command line programs work either with tsocks, or by setting http_proxy. It's just a shame I don't have my shoutcast radio


Just found this http://www.mail-archive.com/curl-lib.../msg02711.html

----------


## markbl

> Just found this http://www.mail-archive.com/curl-lib.../msg02711.html


Hmmm, if that's correct then it is rather sad. Unfortunately it means that you would have to explicitly code for handling a proxy.  :Sad: 

However, the libcurl api documentation does indicate that those standard proxy env variables are respected as per http://curl.haxx.se/libcurl/c/curl_easy_setopt.html but I suspect it is not able to recognise a socks5 proxy without explicitly setting it via the api which just seems a bug. It should be able to decode "http_proxy=socks5://.." And I still don't understand why it doesn't work under tsocks but searching google seems to indicate this is another known issue with libcurl.

----------


## eltama

> Done in svn revision 1225
> 
> Thanks for your suggestion


Great! Thanks again.

----------


## rotwang888

> Thanks Carlos for giving the key to find the issue with this. This should be fixed in svn 1217. Could you please upgrade and let me know how it goes now?
> 
> Thank you all for your help


 So far so good, and my sound settings are back to normal.  I also had an issue with tracks skipping I haven't reported yet, but I won't bother if you think it's fixed now.  I haven't had it again since updating.  Basically after a while of playing a long playlist the player would skip through a number of tracks, maybe 4 albums or so, and start playing again farther down the list.  I still have the log if it would help.  It's full of many instances of "1:50:07 PM: Finished destroying the playbin 1282603806
11:50:07 PM: guFaderPlayBin::~guFaderPlayBin (1282603806)" and some gstreamer errors like 

```
11:50:07 PM: guFaderPlayBin::Play (1282603807)
11:50:07 PM: OnMediaState: 4 1282603806 0
11:50:07 PM: Error: Gstreamer error 'Configured audiosink playbackbin is not working.'
11:50:07 PM: Error: Gstreamer error 'Internal data stream error.'
11:50:07 PM: OnMediaError: 37
11:50:07 PM: guMediaCtrl::GetState 10
11:50:07 PM: OnNextTrackButtonClick Cur: 37    0   2
11:50:07 PM: guMediaCtrl::GetState 10
11:50:07 PM: SetNextTrack: 38
11:50:07 PM: LoadMedia Cur: 38  2
11:50:07 PM: guMediaCtrl::Load 2
```

----------


## anonbeat

> So far so good, and my sound settings are back to normal.  I also had an issue with tracks skipping I haven't reported yet, but I won't bother if you think it's fixed now.  I haven't had it again since updating.  Basically after a while of playing a long playlist the player would skip through a number of tracks, maybe 4 albums or so, and start playing again farther down the list.  I still have the log if it would help.  It's full of many instances of "1:50:07 PM: Finished destroying the playbin 1282603806
> 11:50:07 PM: guFaderPlayBin::~guFaderPlayBin (1282603806)" and some gstreamer errors like 
> 
> ```
> 11:50:07 PM: guFaderPlayBin::Play (1282603807)
> 11:50:07 PM: OnMediaState: 4 1282603806 0
> 11:50:07 PM: Error: Gstreamer error 'Configured audiosink playbackbin is not working.'
> 11:50:07 PM: Error: Gstreamer error 'Internal data stream error.'
> 11:50:07 PM: OnMediaError: 37
> ...


I dont know what can be the cause of this error but its quite clear that its a gstreamer error. And seems guayadeque is handling it correctly as it continues playing when gstreamer dont give that error. Looks like a audio problem but dont know what to check.

Anyone is having an issue like this? As I want to release 0.2.7 maybe tomorrow is anyone having some problem?

Thanks all for your huge help

----------


## ivanovnegro

> I dont know what can be the cause of this error but its quite clear that its a gstreamer error. And seems guayadeque is handling it correctly as it continues playing when gstreamer dont give that error. Looks like a audio problem but dont know what to check.
> 
> Anyone is having an issue like this? As I want to release 0.2.7 maybe tomorrow is anyone having some problem?
> 
> Thanks all for your huge help


At the moment everything is working fine.
But yesterday I had the same gstreamer error problem two times.

----------


## Garthhh

> I dont know what can be the cause of this error but its quite clear that its a gstreamer error. And seems guayadeque is handling it correctly as it continues playing when gstreamer dont give that error. Looks like a audio problem but dont know what to check.
> 
> Anyone is having an issue like this? As I want to release 0.2.7 maybe tomorrow is anyone having some problem?
> 
> Thanks all for your huge help


I have occasional 1 second skips, the pause problem is completely gone.

since labels as a column on the library pane, doesn't seem to be in the cards. 
I've gone to specialized genres for specific artists. the best of mostly....
this makes it easy to go through the library & modify the building blocks of my smart playlists.  I really only use the playlist pane, to see the overall size.  I'll give an example
Alice Cooper
I have 41 albums, 
561 total songs
my favorite songs are in the genre 
alice cooper 284 songs
&
alice cooper live 160 songs
I like about playlists of 1-2000 songs

I figured out how to export a playlist to a folder of my choice.  I haven't had any success importing a playlist 
it seems like the only way to use the import option is pointing at one of the existing things on the left & right clicking, it then asks me to name a new play list, which I do, click ok, nothing happens
What am i missing?

----------


## VastOne

I have just finished testing pause and restart for the better part of today.  I started pausing and restarting at intervals of 2 min 4,6,8,10, 15 30 45,60,75,90,120 and 180 minute pauses choosing a different song each time.

Never once did I have a jump of any kind.

I have noticed some gstreamer (good bad and ugly) updates lately.  If you have not done a distribution update in a while you might want to as it could be held back if that is not done.

This is just speculation on my part, but worthy of a mention.

----------


## anonbeat

> I have just finished testing pause and restart for the better part of today.  I started pausing and restarting at intervals of 2 min 4,6,8,10, 15 30 45,60,75,90,120 and 180 minute pauses choosing a different song each time.
> 
> Never once did I have a jump of any kind.
> 
> I have noticed some gstreamer (good bad and ugly) updates lately.  If you have not done a distribution update in a while you might want to as it could be held back if that is not done.
> 
> This is just speculation on my part, but worthy of a mention.


Big thanks for your test on this

I think its a problem not related to guayadeque.

Thanks again for your help

----------


## anonbeat

*** Released Guayadeque *0.2.7* with the revision *1227* code

Thank you all for your help

----------


## eltama

Great job anonbeat!!
Will this version be on Maveric's repo? They are on feature freeze now but you can send a request for change.

----------


## anonbeat

> Great job anonbeat!!
> Will this version be on Maveric's repo? They are on feature freeze now but you can send a request for change.


Dont think that request is needed as the update will be available on repository sooner or later. And Im sure it will be before next October.

Thanks for your help

----------


## eltama

I have two small bugs to report, nothing seriuos though.

In Preferences, if you have "Save lyrics to audio files" disabled. The first time you enable it you won't be able to select "Only for the selected tracks". But if you close the preferences dialogue and open it again it will be available.

The other small thing is that if you play a song and you edit its lyrics through the Songs Editor, when you save it that change is not reflected on the lyrics tab.

----------


## mr_hangman

> Dont think that request is needed as the update will be available on repository sooner or later. And Im sure it will be before next October.
> 
> Thanks for your help


Good to hear that!

btw. guayadeque 0.2.7 made the headlines again  :Smile: 

http://www.webupd8.org/2010/08/guaya...with-file.html

----------


## eltama

It seems that lyricsplugin.com is working fine again!

And I want to ask this again:
Is there anyone getting lyrics from lyrc.com.ar or leoslyrics.com? I have tried with many popular songs for a long time now and they don't return anything.
They used to work, but they stopped working around the same time lyricsplugin was added.

----------


## eltama

> Good to hear that!
> 
> btw. guayadeque 0.2.7 made the headlines again 
> 
> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/08/guaya...with-file.html


Nice!
I'm eager to see it making headlines on OMG Ubuntu again!

----------


## anonbeat

> It seems that lyricsplugin.com is working fine again!
> 
> And I want to ask this again:
> Is there anyone getting lyrics from lyrc.com.ar or leoslyrics.com? I have tried with many popular songs for a long time now and they don't return anything.
> They used to work, but they stopped working around the same time lyricsplugin was added.


lyrics.com.ar is giving a 403 error at the search page. This is why its not working. It Can be fixed I guess.

LeosLyrics also have the api url not working. They have a basic search engine so will try to fix it too.

Thanks for your help

----------


## VastOne

> *** Released Guayadeque *0.2.7* with the revision *1227* code
> 
> Thank you all for your help


Congrats Anon on another milestone...

Looking forward to refining this one with you and everyone's help.

----------


## VastOne

> Great job anonbeat!!
> Will this version be on Maveric's repo? They are on feature freeze now but you can send a request for change.


It already is in Maverick and the PPA update should bring it to this level.

----------


## anonbeat

> I have two small bugs to report, nothing seriuos though.
> 
> In Preferences, if you have "Save lyrics to audio files" disabled. The first time you enable it you won't be able to select "Only for the selected tracks". But if you close the preferences dialogue and open it again it will be available.
> 
> The other small thing is that if you play a song and you edit its lyrics through the Songs Editor, when you save it that change is not reflected on the lyrics tab.


The lyrics enable/disable options is fixed in svn now.

----------


## eltama

> The lyrics enable/disable options is fixed in svn now.


I can confirm this. Thanks!

----------


## mr_hangman

Anon, I have a problem here.
Guayadeque revision 1229 freezes completely when I press stop button during crossfading.
There is nothing unusual in the output log.

----------


## ivanovnegro

> Good to hear that!
> 
> btw. guayadeque 0.2.7 made the headlines again 
> 
> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/08/guaya...with-file.html


Glad to see this headlines.
Congratulations anonbeat for this great piece of software.
The propaganda machine is working :Very Happy: .

----------


## anonbeat

> Anon, I have a problem here.
> Guayadeque revision 1229 freezes completely when I press stop button during crossfading.
> There is nothing unusual in the output log.


where you doing something else ? I cant reproduce it here

Thanks for your help

EDIT:
Continued doing testing and finally got it. The stop must be pressed early before the crossfading starts.

I wish this bugs were found earlier.
Its fixed in svn 1230

Thanks for your bug report.

----------


## mr_hangman

> where you doing something else ? I cant reproduce it here
> 
> Thanks for your help
> 
> EDIT:
> Continued doing testing and finally got it. The stop must be pressed early before the crossfading starts.
> 
> I wish this bugs were found earlier.
> Its fixed in svn 1230
> ...



I found this problem in Arch but I was working and couldn't reboot. Just now I booted into ubuntu and tried to reproduce but it didn't happen during the crossfading. 
Suddenly, it's fixed!!! Amazing job!  :Smile:

----------


## eltama

I tried to remove the embedded cover from the files in some albums (I prefer to use a cover.jpg file) with the Songs Editor but failed in all cases. I had to do it with EasyTAG.

----------


## anonbeat

> I tried to remove the embedded cover from the files in some albums (I prefer to use a cover.jpg file) with the Songs Editor but failed in all cases. I had to do it with EasyTAG.


Next time please can you send me the file so I can check here?

Thanks for your help

----------


## eltama

> Next time please can you send me the file so I can check here?
> 
> Thanks for your help


I just tried adding an image to a file with EasyTAG and removing it with guayadeque and it does not remove it.
However, if I add the image with guayadeque, then it removes it.

----------


## anonbeat

> I just tried adding an image to a file with EasyTAG and removing it with guayadeque and it does not remove it.
> However, if I add the image with guayadeque, then it removes it.


What image type did you set in easytag ? see there are lot of image types (other, cover (front), cover (back), etc

Guayadeque only removes and support Other and Cover (front) types because I think I should not touch the others.

Can you check if that is the case ?

Thanks for your help

----------


## eltama

> What image type did you set in easytag ? see there are lot of image types (other, cover (front), cover (back), etc
> 
> Guayadeque only removes and support Other and Cover (front) types because I think I should not touch the others.
> 
> Can you check if that is the case ?
> 
> Thanks for your help


Right, this seems to be the problem. The type was "other" which seems to be the default in EasyTAG.

From my tests I saw guayadeque recognizes only they types "other" and "Cover (front)" but only in the later case it correctly removes the cover.

----------


## anonbeat

> Right, this seems to be the problem. The type was "other" which seems to be the default in EasyTAG.
> 
> From my tests I saw guayadeque recognizes only they types "other" and "Cover (front)" but only in the later case it correctly removes the cover.


Yes I agree Other type should be removed too if you want to. Its already done in svn rev 1232 1233

Thanks

----------


## eltama

> Yes I agree Other type should be removed too if you want to. Its already done in svn rev 1232 1233
> 
> Thanks


Yes, it's working fine now. Thanks!

----------


## eimhin85

Hiya, Is there a way to add an entire radio directory rather than individual stations? specifically the icecast directory at http://dir.xiph.org/yp.xml is the one im looking to add if that possible. I note the xml formatting is off though compared to whats noted in the Guayadeque notes :S

----------


## anonbeat

> Hiya, Is there a way to add an entire radio directory rather than individual stations? specifically the icecast directory at http://dir.xiph.org/yp.xml is the one im looking to add if that possible. I note the xml formatting is off though compared to whats noted in the Guayadeque notes :S


You can download the file and with sed or other tool replace this
directory -> RadioStations
entry -> RadioStation
server_name -> Name
server_url -> Url

With that changes that should allow to add that servers into the defined radiostations using the Import from xml option.

Thanks for your help

BTW: That will not allow you to use the genres for this stations. I will add support for this directory soon

----------


## eltama

I have noticed that sometimes after a small change to my library the Update Library scans a lot of files.
I'll try to explain the problem and suggest a solution.

I have my music organized in Genre/Artist/Album directories. The problem is that when I add an album, all the albums of the artist are rescanned, if I add an artist the whole genre is rescanned and if I add a genre, the whole library is rescanned!

What I think is happening that when you create a directory the date of modification of the parent directory is updated and Update Library sees the new date and rescans the whole directory. 

I think that in that case you could look at the subdirectories and update them only if they also have a new "Date Modified". But there is a case where you should be careful. If you moved a directory then the date of the directory itself is not changed, only the date of its old and new parent are updated.

So what I think you could do when updating is: look at the date of a directory, if it is new then update any file on it. Then if a subdirectory's date is new or this directory is not already in the library (I don't know how difficult is to know that), update it. Otherwise skip it.

I may be wrong ofc, just wanted to share my idea.

----------


## anonbeat

> I have noticed that sometimes after a small change to my library the Update Library scans a lot of files.
> I'll try to explain the problem and suggest a solution.
> 
> I have my music organized in Genre/Artist/Album directories. The problem is that when I add an album, all the albums of the artist are rescanned, if I add an artist the whole genre is rescanned and if I add a genre, the whole library is rescanned!
> 
> What I think is happening that when you create a directory the date of modification of the parent directory is updated and Update Library sees the new date and rescans the whole directory. 
> 
> I think that in that case you could look at the subdirectories and update them only if they also have a new "Date Modified". But there is a case where you should be careful. If you moved a directory then the date of the directory itself is not changed, only the date of its old and new parent are updated.
> 
> ...


I will take a look at this to see if something can be done to make it faster. 

Thanks for your help

----------


## VastOne

> You can download the file and with sed or other tool replace this
> directory -> RadioStations
> entry -> RadioStation
> server_name -> Name
> server_url -> Url
> 
> With that changes that should allow to add that servers into the defined radiostations using the Import from xml option.
> 
> Thanks for your help
> ...





> Hiya, Is there a way to add an entire radio directory rather than individual stations? specifically the icecast directory at http://dir.xiph.org/yp.xml is the one im looking to add if that possible. I note the xml formatting is off though compared to whats noted in the Guayadeque notes :S


Eimhin85,

If you do this with sed, will you please give me the string you used to process it? I "think" I know what to do but, would like to see an example first.

Thanks

----------


## anonbeat

> Eimhin85,
> 
> If you do this with sed, will you please give me the string you used to process it? I "think" I know what to do but, would like to see an example first.
> 
> Thanks


As I have mysql server installed I can use *replace* to do it and I used the next command


```
replace directory RadioStations entry RadioStation server_name Name Server_url Url -- yp.xml
```

Hope this helps

----------


## VastOne

> As I have mysql server installed I can use *replace* to do it and I used the next command
> 
> 
> ```
> replace directory RadioStations entry RadioStation server_name Name Server_url Url -- yp.xml
> ```
> 
> Hope this helps


Thanks... If you already did this, can you send me the xml?

----------


## VastOne

What is that makes Guayadeque change it's preferences?  Since the new update, I have to continuously go into the Record Preferences and change the Save To location to where i want it, but almost instantly it changes back to my /Home directory

----------


## mr_hangman

I would like to propose one thing for the smart mode.

In the current version, smart mode adds new songs when 
1. the music is playing and it's reaching the end of the now playing list
2. starting playing a song at the end of the list (with smart mode enabled)

However, if smart mode is off and guayadeque is playing the last song, enabling smart mode at this point doesn't add new songs to the list. 

As far as I can see, guayadeque determines if smart mode is on at the beginning of a song and adds new ones if the criteria is met.

What I suggest is: smart mode should add new songs even though it is enabled during the playback of the last song. In this way, I don't have to restart the last song to have smart mode work.

I hope that's clear  :Wink:

----------


## eimhin85

> Eimhin85,
> 
> If you do this with sed, will you please give me the string you used to process it? I "think" I know what to do but, would like to see an example first.
> 
> Thanks


Hiya, sure. The code i used was as follows. It will also replace the terms in a new file (as specified after the '>') since I figured i'd keep the original in case the string was incorrect. 



```
sed 's/directory/RadioStations/g;s/entry/RadioStation/g;s/server_name/Name/g;s/listen_url/Url/g' yp.xml > yp2.xml
```

Edit: Above code works (flaw was trying to replace server_url rather than listen_url. Code above updated)

Thanks

----------


## ivanovnegro

> I would like to propose one thing for the smart mode.
> 
> In the current version, smart mode adds new songs when 
> 1. the music is playing and it's reaching the end of the now playing list
> 2. starting playing a song at the end of the list (with smart mode enabled)
> 
> However, if smart mode is off and guayadeque is playing the last song, enabling smart mode at this point doesn't add new songs to the list. 
> 
> As far as I can see, guayadeque determines if smart mode is on at the beginning of a song and adds new ones if the criteria is met.
> ...


I know what you want to say and I agree. 
It would be nice.

----------


## VastOne

> I would like to propose one thing for the smart mode.
> 
> In the current version, smart mode adds new songs when 
> 1. the music is playing and it's reaching the end of the now playing list
> 2. starting playing a song at the end of the list (with smart mode enabled)
> 
> However, if smart mode is off and guayadeque is playing the last song, enabling smart mode at this point doesn't add new songs to the list. 
> 
> As far as I can see, guayadeque determines if smart mode is on at the beginning of a song and adds new ones if the criteria is met.
> ...


I have no doubt of Anon's ability to do this, but I have to ask, why not just have smart mode on all the time and the problem is not a problem, correct?

That's how my logical mind sees it anyway... :Wink:

----------


## VastOne

> Hiya, sure. The code i used was as follows. It will also replace the terms in a new file (as specified after the '>') since I figured i'd keep the original in case the string was incorrect. 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> sed 's/directory/RadioStations/g;s/entry/RadioStation/g;s/server_name/Name/g;s/listen_url/Url/g' yp.xml > yp2.xml
> ```
> 
> Edit: Above code works (flaw was trying to replace server_url rather than listen_url. Code above updated)
> ...


I cannot locate the import from xml option, where did you see it?  And Thank You for the code.!

Edit

I found it...Right clicking on the actual User Defined.  I was trying to find it in the list section..

Thanks

----------


## mr_hangman

> I have no doubt of Anon's ability to do this, but I have to ask, why not just have smart mode on all the time and the problem is not a problem, correct?
> 
> That's how my logical mind sees it anyway...


This is a good question. Thanks for asking  :Smile: 

When I listen to the music, there are some times when I want guayadeque to keep playing. Smart mode answers this perfectly.

Sometimes, when I want to listen to some specific songs, I choose them one by one. Here is when I turn smart mode off so that some random songs are not added while I'm choosing the next songs.
At the end, when guayadeque reaches the last song and I'm done with choosing, I hope I can just turn on smart mode and new songs will be added for me  :Smile:

----------


## ivanovnegro

> I have no doubt of Anon's ability to do this, but I have to ask, why not just have smart mode on all the time and the problem is not a problem, correct?
> 
> That's how my logical mind sees it anyway...


Youre right and I know how to handle it for me personally.
For me its like this, I dont listen every time music with smart mode because I like to listen to albums but when Im ready with some albums and the music stops and the smart mode was off sometimes I add only one song to the playlist and then push the smart mode button and nothing, so I have to push first the smart mode and then add the song and it will work.
Maybe Im missing something or I can handle it better with the smart mode options, I have them on default.

----------


## Garthhh

> This is a good question. Thanks for asking 
> 
> When I listen to the music, there are some times when I want guayadeque to keep playing. Smart mode answers this perfectly.
> 
> Sometimes, when I want to listen to some specific songs, I choose them one by one. Here is when I turn smart mode off so that some random songs are not added while I'm choosing the next songs.
> At the end, when guayadeque reaches the last song and I'm done with choosing, I hope I can just turn on smart mode and new songs will be added for me


It would be fun & useful to be able to adjust the amount of randomness or set some of the parameters for smart mode
say the ability to set as an example:
a few genres
50% Rock
20% Blues
10% Folk
10% Heavy Metal

I don't use smart mode much, I mostly prefer more variety
random does seem to be better than on other devices & players

Thank Anon

----------


## ivanovnegro

Could it be that the lyric engines dont work again?
Now it shows again this "blank" stuff.
Before it worked on the same revision (1233).

Edit: Is this more a problem with these engines or with g-deque? Sometimes I think the engines are the problem, I dont know.

----------


## VastOne

> Could it be that the lyric engines dont work again?
> Now it shows again this "blank" stuff.
> Before it worked on the same revision (1233).
> 
> Edit: Is this more a problem with these engines or with g-deque? Sometimes I think the engines are the problem, I dont know.


I think it is more with the engines, although since going to 0.2.7 the lyrics are behaving a lot better than before even finding obscure alternative songs which it had never done before.

----------


## VastOne

> It would be fun & useful to be able to adjust the amount of randomness or set some of the parameters for smart mode
> say the ability to set as an example:
> a few genres
> 50% Rock
> 20% Blues
> 10% Folk
> 10% Heavy Metal
> 
> I don't use smart mode much, I mostly prefer more variety
> ...


I find that it does something similar to this already. I have my music primarily designated by genre.  If I start a tune with that genre, I will get a mix of Alternative and Progressive rock along with blues. 

I see your point though of being able to control it, that would make it quite unique.  Although mixing Folk with Heavy Metal is a stretch for me, it is exactly what you want and I get it!  :Wink:

----------


## ivanovnegro

> I think it is more with the engines, although since going to 0.2.7 the lyrics are behaving a lot better than before even finding obscure alternative songs which it had never done before.


I agree, its an issue with the engines because now its working well, with brazilian music and it finds lyrics!!

----------


## VastOne

> Youre right and I know how to handle it for me personally.
> For me its like this, I dont listen every time music with smart mode because I like to listen to albums but when Im ready with some albums and the music stops and the smart mode was off sometimes I add only one song to the playlist and then push the smart mode button and nothing, so I have to push first the smart mode and then add the song and it will work.
> Maybe Im missing something or I can handle it better with the smart mode options, I have them on default.


Couldn't you use a combination of Smart Mode and Play Random track when the playlist is empty?  I know that is not the same as you selecting but it would have a 1 in x (x=amount of genres) you have in hitting the right mood?

Just a thought.

----------


## ivanovnegro

> Couldn't you use a combination of Smart Mode and Play Random track when the playlist is empty?  I know that is not the same as you selecting but it would have a 1 in x (x=amount of genres) you have in hitting the right mood?
> 
> Just a thought.


This idea is not so bad :Smile: . But its right, then I would loose the control of what I want to add.
I will try this.
The good is that with g-deque there are so many options to listen to music and thats amazing and sometimes you even dont know how many options you could choose.

----------


## Garthhh

> I find that it does something similar to this already. I have my music primarily designated by genre.  If I start a tune with that genre, I will get a mix of Alternative and Progressive rock along with blues. 
> 
> I see your point though of being able to control it, that would make it quite unique.  Although mixing Folk with Heavy Metal is a stretch for me, it is exactly what you want and I get it!


I left out the big band, jazz, Frank Zappa, Sparks.

Maybe 3 years ago there was a slider on the Itunes shuffle tab that let you determine how much preference most played songs got.

Autocomplete on playlists would be nice

----------


## Garthhh

What is the status of mass storage device [mp3 player] support?

----------


## discord

I keep most of my music on a usb external hard disk. If I start guayadeque without plugging the usb disk it, it removes the music from my collection, and then I need to update the library when i plug it back in, which takes some time. Isn't their some way to store the database so that I don't have to update the library everytime I plug my usb disk back in?

----------


## Lysias

> I keep most of my music on a usb external hard disk. If I start guayadeque without plugging the usb disk it, it removes the music from my collection, and then I need to update the library when i plug it back in, which takes some time. Isn't their some way to store the database so that I don't have to update the library everytime I plug my usb disk back in?


Preferences > Library > uncheck _Update library on application start

_Then you can manually update the library from the _Library_ menu (after having checked that the external disk is plugged in).

----------


## mr_hangman

I was listening to 'Free' from Donavon and lyricsplugin.com gave me this instead of the lyrics



```
<a href="http://www.tunerankings.com/" target="_blank">www.tunerankings.com</a>
```

Could this be the problem of lyricsplugin?
Is there a way to check the existance of the lyrics in lyricsplugin.com from the web page?

----------


## mr_hangman

Anon, I have an issue with the player control.

To reproduce:
1. Play a song and skip to the near end but before the crossfading.
2. When the crossfading starts, click pause.
3. Click play to resume the music.

The music will continue normally but the time and the progress bar will freeze.
This is what happening in arch. I'll try with ubuntu later today.  :Wink: 

Edit: Ubuntu also has the same issue. 
Note: The fade in and fade out time should be long enough (2 sec for me).

----------


## ivanovnegro

> I was listening to 'Free' from Donavon and lyricsplugin.com gave me this instead of the lyrics
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> <a href="http://www.tunerankings.com/" target="_blank">www.tunerankings.com</a>
> ```
> 
> Could this be the problem of lyricsplugin?
> Is there a way to check the existance of the lyrics in lyricsplugin.com from the web page?


Yes I think its a problem of lyricsplugin.com, I have the same issues.
We discussed it too some posts earlier.
But the problem doesnt persist every time.

----------


## dino99

try to upgrade from 0.25 into maverick to latest 0.27, but got an error and fail to install ( both guayadeque or *.svn):

E: /var/cache/apt/archives/guayadeque_0.2.7~lucid-1_i386.deb: try to replace /usr/share/app-install/icons/guayadeque.png*», which is owned too by package app-install-data 0.10.10.4

----------


## ivanovnegro

I have a weird problem. You can see it in the image.
The tracks are not showed correctly like the duration but in the current playlist everything is shown right.
Other issue is when I change some tags with musicbrainz, the changed tracks are not longer in the library, I have to update the library and then the changed tracks appear again, thats strange.

Edit: After playing the songs the duration appeared correctly. They are mp3s. But for one song it doesnt appear the format name. 
Anon, I can send you the files if you want.
I noticed this behaviour before with some mp3 tracks too.

----------


## Peppe Weapon

I like your software, but I have a big problem with it... in the middle of scanning library, scan stucks, software starts to use 100% of CPU. Opening in terminal, before scan stucks, it appears this:

TagLib: ID3v2.4 no longer supports the frame type TDAT.  It will be discarded from the tag.
TagLib: ID3v2.4 no longer supports the frame type TDAT.  It will be discarded from the tag.
TagLib: ID3v2.4 no longer supports the frame type TDAT.  It will be discarded from the tag.
TagLib: ID3v2.4 no longer supports the frame type TDAT.  It will be discarded from the tag.
TagLib: ID3v2.4 no longer supports the frame type TDAT.  It will be discarded from the tag.
TagLib: ID3v2.4 no longer supports the frame type TDAT.  It will be discarded from the tag.
TagLib: ID3v2.4 no longer supports the frame type TDAT.  It will be discarded from the tag.
TagLib: MPEG::Header: :Razz: ****() -- Invalid sample rate.

And it stucks forever at this point:


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Is there a solution yet at this issue?

----------


## anonbeat

> Anon, I have an issue with the player control.
> 
> To reproduce:
> 1. Play a song and skip to the near end but before the crossfading.
> 2. When the crossfading starts, click pause.
> 3. Click play to resume the music.
> 
> The music will continue normally but the time and the progress bar will freeze.
> This is what happening in arch. I'll try with ubuntu later today. 
> ...


Thanks for your bug report. This will be fixed in next svn update.

----------


## anonbeat

> try to upgrade from 0.25 into maverick to latest 0.27, but got an error and fail to install ( both guayadeque or *.svn):
> 
> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/guayadeque_0.2.7~lucid-1_i386.deb: try to replace /usr/share/app-install/icons/guayadeque.png*», which is owned too by package app-install-data 0.10.10.4


That package is not designed for maverick. The app-install-data package in maverick includes the guayadeque icon which in lucid package is installed by itself. 

You can install via svn as there is no package yet for maverick.

Thanks for your help

----------


## anonbeat

> I was listening to 'Free' from Donavon and lyricsplugin.com gave me this instead of the lyrics
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> <a href="http://www.tunerankings.com/" target="_blank">www.tunerankings.com</a>
> ```
> 
> Could this be the problem of lyricsplugin?
> Is there a way to check the existance of the lyrics in lyricsplugin.com from the web page?


Visit http://www.lyricsplugin.com/winamp03...von&title=Free
 To check it

----------


## anonbeat

> What is the status of mass storage device [mp3 player] support?


It is in the TODO list

You can use the Copy to... function for now

----------


## anonbeat

> I like your software, but I have a big problem with it... in the middle of scanning library, scan stucks, software starts to use 100% of CPU. Opening in terminal, before scan stucks, it appears this:
> 
> TagLib: ID3v2.4 no longer supports the frame type TDAT.  It will be discarded from the tag.
> TagLib: ID3v2.4 no longer supports the frame type TDAT.  It will be discarded from the tag.
> TagLib: ID3v2.4 no longer supports the frame type TDAT.  It will be discarded from the tag.
> TagLib: ID3v2.4 no longer supports the frame type TDAT.  It will be discarded from the tag.
> TagLib: ID3v2.4 no longer supports the frame type TDAT.  It will be discarded from the tag.
> TagLib: ID3v2.4 no longer supports the frame type TDAT.  It will be discarded from the tag.
> TagLib: ID3v2.4 no longer supports the frame type TDAT.  It will be discarded from the tag.
> ...


There is not a solution as never seen this problem before. Please email me to try to get the issue solved. Do you have the svn version installed ? if no please do it so we can make changes to try to get what is wrong.

Thanks for your help

----------


## dartmusic

I've searched this thread, but there are just far too many instances of the word "database" to make searching useful.

I'm reinstalling Ubuntu and want to make sure I back up my current database, but can't remember where that file is!  I'm using the SVN version.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!

----------


## VastOne

> I've searched this thread, but there are just far too many instances of the word "database" to make searching useful.
> 
> I'm reinstalling Ubuntu and want to make sure I back up my current database, but can't remember where that file is!  I'm using the SVN version.
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!


guayadeque.db in your ~/.guayadeque directory

----------


## dartmusic

> guayadeque.db in your ~/.guayadeque directory


Thanks!

----------


## rotwang888

I just had a problem with playback advancing to the next track in the list before the current on has finished.  There are some errors about playback being paused instead of null...


```
03:17:16 PM: guMediaCtrl::GetState 2
03:17:16 PM: guMediaCtrl::GetState 2
03:17:16 PM: guMediaCtrl::Load 1
03:17:16 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * current stream list * * * * * * * * * *
03:17:16 PM: [1283177556] 'playing'
03:17:16 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
03:17:18 PM: guFaderPlayBin::AboutToFinish (1283177556)
03:17:18 PM: guFaderPlayBin::Load (1283177556) 0
03:17:18 PM: Sent the loaded event...
03:17:18 PM: guFaderPlayBin::AudioChanged (1283177556)
[New Thread 0x7fffcffff710 (LWP 22814)]
[New Thread 0x7fff83fff710 (LWP 22815)]
[New Thread 0x7fffdb7db710 (LWP 22816)]
03:17:18 PM: The file dont exists /home/craig/.guayadeque/lyrics/Nick Cave & the Bad Seeds/Moonland.lyric
[New Thread 0x7fffd8e0e710 (LWP 22817)]
[New Thread 0x7fffcabfc710 (LWP 22818)]
[New Thread 0x7fffca1fb710 (LWP 22819)]
[Thread 0x7fff83fff710 (LWP 22815) exited]
[Thread 0x7fffd8e0e710 (LWP 22817) exited]
[Thread 0x7fffca1fb710 (LWP 22819) exited]
[New Thread 0x7fffca1fb710 (LWP 22844)]
[New Thread 0x7fffd8e0e710 (LWP 22845)]
[Thread 0x7fffd8e0e710 (LWP 22845) exited]
[New Thread 0x7fffd8e0e710 (LWP 22846)]
[Thread 0x7fffd8e0e710 (LWP 22846) exited]
[Thread 0x7fffdb7db710 (LWP 22816) exited]
[Thread 0x7fffcabfc710 (LWP 22818) exited]
[Thread 0x7fffca1fb710 (LWP 22844) exited]
[New Thread 0x7fffca1fb710 (LWP 22891)]
[Thread 0x7fffcffff710 (LWP 22814) exited]
[New Thread 0x7fffcabfc710 (LWP 22892)]
[Thread 0x7fffcabfc710 (LWP 22892) exited]
[New Thread 0x7fffcabfc710 (LWP 22937)]
[Thread 0x7fffcabfc710 (LWP 22937) exited]
[Thread 0x7fffca1fb710 (LWP 22891) exited]
03:18:14 PM: Error: Gstreamer error 'Could not decode stream.'
03:18:14 PM: guMediaCtrl::GetState 10
03:18:14 PM: guMediaCtrl::GetState 10
03:18:14 PM: guMediaCtrl::Load 2
03:18:14 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * current stream list * * * * * * * * * *
03:18:14 PM: [1283177836] 'other'
03:18:14 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
03:18:14 PM: Replacing the current track in the current playbin...
03:18:14 PM: guFaderPlayBin::guFaderPlayBin (1283177894)  2
03:18:14 PM: guFaderPlayBin::SetVolume (1283177894)  0.28
[New Thread 0x7fffca1fb710 (LWP 23189)]
03:18:14 PM: wxMediaCtrl::Play
03:18:14 PM: CurrentFaderPlayBin State 0
03:18:14 PM: guFaderPlayBin::StartPlay (1283177894)
03:18:14 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * current stream list * * * * * * * * * *
03:18:14 PM: [1283177894] 'waiting'
03:18:14 PM: [1283177836] 'pending remove'
03:18:14 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
03:18:14 PM: guFaderPlayBin::Play (1283177894)
03:18:14 PM: guFaderPlayBin::AudioChanged (1283177894)
[New Thread 0x7fffcabfc710 (LWP 23190)]
[New Thread 0x7fffcffff710 (LWP 23191)]
[New Thread 0x7fffdb7db710 (LWP 23192)]
[New Thread 0x7fffd8e0e710 (LWP 23193)]
[New Thread 0x7fffc97fa710 (LWP 23194)]
03:18:14 PM: The file dont exists /home/craig/.guayadeque/lyrics/Nick Cave & the Bad Seeds/Night Lotus Eaters.lyric
[New Thread 0x7fffc8df9710 (LWP 23195)]
[New Thread 0x7fff9bfff710 (LWP 23196)]
[New Thread 0x7fff9a1fc710 (LWP 23197)]
[New Thread 0x7fff997fb710 (LWP 23198)]
03:18:18 PM: guMediaCtrl::DoCleanUp
03:18:18 PM: guFaderPlayBin::~guFaderPlayBin (1283177836)

(guayadeque:2719): GStreamer-CRITICAL **: 
Trying to dispose element play, but it is in PLAYING instead of the NULL state.
You need to explicitly set elements to the NULL state before
dropping the final reference, to allow them to clean up.
This problem may also be caused by a refcounting bug in the
application or some element.

03:18:18 PM: Finished destroying the playbin 1283177836

(guayadeque:2719): GStreamer-CRITICAL **: 
Trying to dispose element playbin2inputselector112, but it is in PAUSED instead of the NULL state.
You need to explicitly set elements to the NULL state before
dropping the final reference, to allow them to clean up.
This problem may also be caused by a refcounting bug in the
application or some element.

[Thread 0x7fff9abfd710 (LWP 28505) exited]

(guayadeque:2719): GStreamer-CRITICAL **: 
Trying to dispose element aresample, but it is in PAUSED instead of the NULL state.
You need to explicitly set elements to the NULL state before
dropping the final reference, to allow them to clean up.
This problem may also be caused by a refcounting bug in the
application or some element.


(guayadeque:2719): GStreamer-CRITICAL **: 
Trying to dispose element aconv, but it is in PAUSED instead of the NULL state.
You need to explicitly set elements to the NULL state before
dropping the final reference, to allow them to clean up.
This problem may also be caused by a refcounting bug in the
application or some element.


(guayadeque:2719): GStreamer-CRITICAL **: 
Trying to dispose element abin, but it is in PAUSED instead of the NULL state.
You need to explicitly set elements to the NULL state before
dropping the final reference, to allow them to clean up.
This problem may also be caused by a refcounting bug in the
application or some element.


(guayadeque:2719): GStreamer-CRITICAL **: 
Trying to dispose element audiotee, but it is in PAUSED instead of the NULL state.
You need to explicitly set elements to the NULL state before
dropping the final reference, to allow them to clean up.
This problem may also be caused by a refcounting bug in the
application or some element.


(guayadeque:2719): GStreamer-CRITICAL **: 
Trying to dispose element playsink1, but it is in PAUSED instead of the NULL state.
You need to explicitly set elements to the NULL state before
dropping the final reference, to allow them to clean up.
This problem may also be caused by a refcounting bug in the
application or some element.

[Thread 0x7fffda9f6710 (LWP 7234) exited]
[Thread 0x7fffdb7db710 (LWP 23192) exited]
[Thread 0x7fff9a1fc710 (LWP 23197) exited]
[Thread 0x7fffc8df9710 (LWP 23195) exited]
[New Thread 0x7fffc8df9710 (LWP 23246)]
[New Thread 0x7fff9a1fc710 (LWP 23247)]
[Thread 0x7fff9a1fc710 (LWP 23247) exited]
[New Thread 0x7fff9a1fc710 (LWP 23248)]
[Thread 0x7fff9a1fc710 (LWP 23248) exited]
[Thread 0x7fffc97fa710 (LWP 23194) exited]
[Thread 0x7fff9bfff710 (LWP 23196) exited]
[Thread 0x7fffc8df9710 (LWP 23246) exited]
[Thread 0x7fffcffff710 (LWP 23191) exited]
03:18:25 PM: guMediaCtrl::Load 2
03:18:25 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * current stream list * * * * * * * * * *
03:18:25 PM: [1283177894] 'playing'
03:18:25 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
03:18:25 PM: Replacing the current track in the current playbin...
03:18:25 PM: guFaderPlayBin::Load (1283177894) 1
[Thread 0x7fffcabfc710 (LWP 23190) exited]
03:18:26 PM: Sent the loaded event...
03:18:26 PM: wxMediaCtrl::Play
03:18:26 PM: CurrentFaderPlayBin State 0
03:18:26 PM: guFaderPlayBin::StartPlay (1283177894)
03:18:26 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * current stream list * * * * * * * * * *
03:18:26 PM: [1283177894] 'waiting'
03:18:26 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
03:18:26 PM: guFaderPlayBin::Play (1283177894)
03:18:26 PM: guFaderPlayBin::AudioChanged (1283177894)
[New Thread 0x7fffcabfc710 (LWP 23293)]
[New Thread 0x7fffcffff710 (LWP 23294)]
[New Thread 0x7fffc8df9710 (LWP 23295)]
[New Thread 0x7fffdb7db710 (LWP 23296)]
[New Thread 0x7fffda9f7710 (LWP 23297)]
03:18:26 PM: The file dont exists /home/craig/.guayadeque/lyrics/Nick Cave & the Bad Seeds/Today's Lesson.lyric
[Thread 0x7fffda9f7710 (LWP 23297) exited]
[New Thread 0x7fffda9f7710 (LWP 23298)]
[New Thread 0x7fffc97fa710 (LWP 23299)]
[New Thread 0x7fff9bfff710 (LWP 23300)]
[Thread 0x7fff9bfff710 (LWP 23300) exited]
[Thread 0x7fffdb7db710 (LWP 23296) exited]
03:18:27 PM: guMediaCtrl::Seek( 28943 )
03:18:27 PM: guFaderPlayBin::Seek (1283177894) 28943 )
03:18:27 PM: guMediaCtrl::Seek( 56762 )
03:18:27 PM: guFaderPlayBin::Seek (1283177894) 56762 )
03:18:27 PM: guMediaCtrl::Seek( 84581 )
03:18:27 PM: guFaderPlayBin::Seek (1283177894) 84581 )
03:18:28 PM: guMediaCtrl::Seek( 112400 )
03:18:28 PM: guFaderPlayBin::Seek (1283177894) 112400 )
03:18:28 PM: guMediaCtrl::Seek( 140500 )
03:18:28 PM: guFaderPlayBin::Seek (1283177894) 140500 )
03:18:28 PM: guMediaCtrl::Seek( 168600 )
03:18:28 PM: guFaderPlayBin::Seek (1283177894) 168600 )
03:18:28 PM: guMediaCtrl::Seek( 196700 )
03:18:28 PM: guFaderPlayBin::Seek (1283177894) 196700 )
[Thread 0x7fffc8df9710 (LWP 23295) exited]
[Thread 0x7fffc97fa710 (LWP 23299) exited]
[New Thread 0x7fffc97fa710 (LWP 23325)]
[Thread 0x7fffda9f7710 (LWP 23298) exited]
03:18:33 PM: guMediaCtrl::Seek( 172815 )
03:18:33 PM: guFaderPlayBin::Seek (1283177894) 172815 )
03:18:33 PM: guMediaCtrl::Seek( 144996 )
03:18:33 PM: guFaderPlayBin::Seek (1283177894) 144996 )
[Thread 0x7fffc97fa710 (LWP 23325) exited]
[Thread 0x7fffcffff710 (LWP 23294) exited]
[Thread 0x7fff997fb710 (LWP 23198) exited]
03:19:30 PM: guMediaCtrl::GetState 2
03:19:31 PM: guMediaCtrl::GetState 2
```

----------


## kozthe

I like it. I have been using it for a few days now and I like it a lot. It has replaced Banshee as my music player.

However, I do have one annoying issue.

Random track if the playlist is empty. I have a relatively small collection of about 4,000 songs. And I have thousands of songs that have never been player, but for some reason Guayadeque adds the same tracks to the playlist.

I just did an experiment:
I add one track to playlist and let it go on it's own the 25th track ends up being Malmsteen - Rising Force.
Again I start another playlist, again I have Malmsteen - Rising Force as the 22nd.
One more time and it's the 10th on the list.
One more and it's 24th.

This is only an example, it seems there are about 10-15 songs Guayadeque likes and it adds fairly quickly to the playlist. It's really annoying, I hope you guys can do something about this. Because I will end up killing myself if I hear the intro to Rising Force a few more time  :Sad: 

Other than that thanks for the great player!

----------


## anonbeat

> I like it. I have been using it for a few days now and I like it a lot. It has replaced Banshee as my music player.
> 
> However, I do have one annoying issue.
> 
> Random track if the playlist is empty. I have a relatively small collection of about 4,000 songs. And I have thousands of songs that have never been player, but for some reason Guayadeque adds the same tracks to the playlist.
> 
> I just did an experiment:
> I add one track to playlist and let it go on it's own the 25th track ends up being Malmsteen - Rising Force.
> Again I start another playlist, again I have Malmsteen - Rising Force as the 22nd.
> ...


Set the Deny Filter to the 'Last played tracks' so played tracks will not be allowed to be included in playlist again.

Thanks for your help

----------


## Deadite81

I am having a problem with Guayadque.  Other than this it seems to be working well other than this.  This bug occurs for me in 0.2.6, 0.2.7, and SVN.

When I try to set these to preferences it does not save:

1. In the Lyrics section, if I enable the "Save Lyics to Directory" option, choose the directory "home/justin/Music/Lyrics", and then press OK, when I reopen the preferences tab it has reverted back to "/home/justin".

2. Similarly, when I enable the record option and choose the directory "home/Justin/Music", Guayadeque automatically reverts back to "/home/justin" as the save folder.

I was previously able to set these options in versions prior to the ones mentioned.

When running Guayadeque from the terminal I receive this message after hitting "OK" in both cases:


```
01:40:46 PM: The current selected directory is '/'
01:40:46 PM: SetPath: /
01:40:46 PM: The current selected directory is '/media/MEDIA/Music/'
01:40:46 PM: SetPath: /media/MEDIA/Music/
01:41:12 PM: Library Paths: 
01:41:12 PM: /media/MEDIA/Music/
01:41:12 PM: Tree Flag 00000002
01:41:12 PM: The current selected directory is '/'
```

Also, when trying to set the Record directory, a popup came up declaring something like "The location already exists." It then created a folder in my home dir called "jahrecord".  I don't remember exactly what the error box said (sorry, I closed it and can't get it to happen again), but I know it complained that the it couldn't create the directory because it already existed.

I apologize if this has already been taken care of and I just missed it, and thanks for the great music player!

----------


## Garthhh

> I like it. I have been using it for a few days now and I like it a lot. It has replaced Banshee as my music player.
> 
> However, I do have one annoying issue.
> 
> Random track if the playlist is empty. I have a relatively small collection of about 4,000 songs. And I have thousands of songs that have never been player, but for some reason Guayadeque adds the same tracks to the playlist.
> 
> I just did an experiment:
> I add one track to playlist and let it go on it's own the 25th track ends up being Malmsteen - Rising Force.
> Again I start another playlist, again I have Malmsteen - Rising Force as the 22nd.
> ...


you may have it on "Smart Mode" the icon looks like a light bulb on the on the row of player control icons

----------


## anonbeat

> I am having a problem with Guayadque.  Other than this it seems to be working well other than this.  This bug occurs for me in 0.2.6, 0.2.7, and SVN.
> 
> When I try to set these to preferences it does not save:
> 
> 1. In the Lyrics section, if I enable the "Save Lyics to Directory" option, choose the directory "home/justin/Music/Lyrics", and then press OK, when I reopen the preferences tab it has reverted back to "/home/justin".
> 
> 2. Similarly, when I enable the record option and choose the directory "home/Justin/Music", Guayadeque automatically reverts back to "/home/justin" as the save folder.
> 
> I was previously able to set these options in versions prior to the ones mentioned.
> ...


Even when you see default directory in preferences after close preferences and reopen it they are saved correctly unless you press Ok with the wrong values after reopen it.
Confirm that the paths are correct by editing the file ~/.guayadeque/guayadeque.conf 

[Record]
Path=record_path

and 

[Lyrics]
Path=lyrics_path

There is a bug in the directory picker object that shows always the default directory even when other is set. I will try to get it fixed for the next update.

Thanks for your help

----------


## Deadite81

> Even when you see default directory in preferences after close preferences and reopen it they are saved correctly unless you press Ok with the wrong values after reopen it.
> Confirm that the paths are correct by editing the file ~/.guayadeque/guayadeque.conf 
> 
> [Record]
> Path=record_path
> 
> and 
> 
> [Lyrics]
> ...


Yes, you are correct, it does save correctly.  However, through experimenting, I've found that I have to make sure to reset it every time I open the preferences or it will revert back to my home folder in the text config.  (I think that made sense.)  I can work with it.

There is another issue however.  It involves the Global Menu Applet.  Recent versions of Guayadeque refuse to show the main menu bar at all if GMA is installed on my system.  I had to completely uninstall it to get the menu back in Guayadeque.  I don't have to have GMA, so it's not a big deal, but thought you might want to know if you didn't already.  Now Guayadeque runs fine, but during it's logging this is present:



```
Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "globalmenu-plugin": libglobalmenu-plugin.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
```

I don't even have it installed!  (I did a complete removal through Synaptic.)  This doesn't seem to be causing any problems, that message just pops up in the logs occassionally between all the lines like this:


```
OnMediaPosition... 89033 - 235990   1283314303 0
```

But like I said, it doesn't seem to be hurting anything.  It might not be Guayadeque's fault at all, but I am possitive that Global Menu Applet conflicts with Guayadeque  in a way that makes them unusable together.

Thanks for your help!

----------


## camaron1

Hi anonbeat, here is an idea:

I think a search feature for the file browser would be fantastic (that looks only for folders not files I think). It would speed up access through the browser as otherwise you have to scroll up and down. It would also give the browser the same functionality as the other tabs.

Regards

----------


## dafreez

Hi,

I have started using guyadeque and I love the way it looks and behaves. There are (so far) two things I would love to see:

In the browser view I would like to be able to sort by album-artist tag, so my classical and compilation albums get sorted right

The other thing is that I would like it to automatically copy files I import in library to a specified directory. No I have to import first and then  use the 'copy to' function (which is great!) to move the files i imported to library over to my library directory on drive. 


Thanx for the fantastic app!!

Edit:
Just discovered the idea-torrent. Added my first suggestion and supported idea 52, which is similar to my second one. Hope these will be implemented at some point.

One question:
How does the browser view soert albums with multiple artists when sorted by 'artist, year'? They now appear to show up more or less randomly...

----------


## miaerbus

> I have a weird problem. You can see it in the image.
> The tracks are not showed correctly like the duration but in the current playlist everything is shown right.
> Other issue is when I change some tags with musicbrainz, the changed tracks are not longer in the library, I have to update the library and then the changed tracks appear again, thats strange.
> 
> Edit: After playing the songs the duration appeared correctly. They are mp3s. But for one song it doesnt appear the format name. 
> Anon, I can send you the files if you want.
> I noticed this behaviour before with some mp3 tracks too.


I have similar problem, but only if I try playing m4a, wma or flac files. Some of these files don't even show up in my library, some show up with duration of 0 second and some show up just noramlly but the program crashes when I try to play them. I have no problems playing them in Rhytmbox, Banshee or Exaile. Any thoughts what might be wrong? Thank you very much.

----------


## ivanovnegro

> I have similar problem, but only if I try playing m4a, wma or flac files. Some of these files don't even show up in my library, some show up with duration of 0 second and some show up just noramlly but the program crashes when I try to play them. I have no problems playing them in Rhytmbox, Banshee or Exaile. Any thoughts what might be wrong? Thank you very much.


I thought I was the only one.
But one thing I can say you miaerbus, wma-files are not so good supported with g-deque, for example the crossfading doesnt work properly with them and dont change the tags with g-deque of wma-files because you will destroy them and not be possible to play them again. Better to convert them in mp3 and then you will not have problems with them.

----------


## tiebor

Hi,

Guayadeque is by far the best player I've seen on Ubuntu !! Great!!

However, (I don't know if this point have already been spoken about), I am a great fan of Foobar on windows (dual-boot...) and I've notice something that could maybe make guayadeque still greater : foobar can embbed ratings into files (this is something rare...), but guayadeque, as far as I could see, cannot read these datas. 
It would be a major improvement for me, because I'm still using foobar, with many ratings, and would love to have a complete synced library with rating...

PS: forgive my poor english...

----------


## ivanovnegro

> Hi,
> 
> Guayadeque is by far the best player I've seen on Ubuntu !! Great!!
> 
> However, (I don't know if this point have already been spoken about), I am a great fan of Foobar on windows (dual-boot...) and I've notice something that could maybe make guayadeque still greater : foobar can embbed ratings into files (this is something rare...), but guayadeque, as far as I could see, cannot read these datas. 
> It would be a major improvement for me, because I'm still using foobar, with many ratings, and would love to have a complete synced library with rating...
> 
> PS: forgive my poor english...


Welcome!
Yes, that sounds great and Im not absolutely sure about it but I think anonbeat will include this feature in future releases. :Wink: 
You can put the idea on the IdeaTorrent.

----------


## eltama

> Welcome!
> Yes, that sounds great and Im not absolutely sure about it but I think anonbeat will include this feature in future releases.
> You can put the idea on the IdeaTorrent.


I proposed this idea long ago: Idea 30, it's 3rd on the raking.
And there is also a duplicate: Idea 59. Adding the votes it becomes the most voted idea.

----------


## ivanovnegro

> I proposed this idea long ago: Idea 30, it's 3rd on the raking.
> And there is also a duplicate: Idea 59. Adding the votes it becomes the most voted idea.


That are great news that your idea is on the first place.
So I hope the people around there will vote for this idea and not make more duplicates :Smile: .
Like I wasnt registered there now I will make it and vote too.

----------


## camaron1

Hi anon,
I'm listening to Jamendo music on Guayadeque. First thing I've noticed is that guayadeque is using about double memory from 55 mg to about 110 and then down to 92. Otherwise guayadeque seems as fast and snappy as usual.

Regards

----------


## bastpt

This is the great music player I have ever seen regardless of the platform. It's awesome. Wishes to Anon and his Team for their great work. But kindly keep the player memory and CPU usage as less as possible as project goes on. 

My another wish is that please keep separate wiki page or something like that to get your player history, current progress and future plans. 

Cheers to ALL!

Regards

----------


## anonbeat

> Hi anon,
> I'm listening to Jamendo music on Guayadeque. First thing I've noticed is that guayadeque is using about double memory from 55 mg to about 110 and then down to 92. Otherwise guayadeque seems as fast and snappy as usual.
> 
> Regards


Jamendo have a huge amount of tracks and this is why if you add all the tracks you get lot of memory used. If you have both panels open you end using double memory. I think makes sense.

I still need to implement download from Jamendo and Im sure some other details are missing but wanted to show what I have been doing since 0.2.7 was out.

Thanks for your help

EDIT:
Just wanted to mention that some request made a few times about to set the buffer size is now IN *Preferences -> Online*

----------


## camaron1

> Jamendo have a huge amount of tracks and this is why if you add all the tracks you get lot of memory used. If you have both panels open you end using double memory. I think makes sense.
> 
> I still need to implement download from Jamendo and Im sure some other details are missing but wanted to show what I have been doing since 0.2.7 was out.
> 
> Thanks for your help


I see, nothing to worry about then.
Good luck with this new feature, I think it is a nice addition.
Cheers

----------


## ivanovnegro

I didnt know that now we have jamendo on g-deque.
Now Im updating to the newest revision!!
Its fantastic anon!
Now I will go to test it.

----------


## VastOne

Anon

Can you explain the new buffer option and it's function and what to expect?

And also, in the Jamendo songs, I see an album cover for each song but it does not seem to link to dbus. I expect that is a Jamendo issue?

So far Jamendo is working great, although I only have 8 feeds setup.

Thanks as always for the greatest player...

----------


## ivanovnegro

First of all jamendo looks great on g-deque and works perfectly but its right that there is an increasing of the memory usage when you load everything.
Its better to load less albums and artists.
I think on my machine its a little bit hard now with jamendo, Im on the limit of the capabilities because in general while loading what ever and even less artists or genres slows my system noticeable.

----------


## anonbeat

> Anon
> 
> Can you explain the new buffer option and it's function and what to expect?
> 
> And also, in the Jamendo songs, I see an album cover for each song but it does not seem to link to dbus. I expect that is a Jamendo issue?
> 
> So far Jamendo is working great, although I only have 8 feeds setup.
> 
> Thanks as always for the greatest player...


By default the covers are not downloaded as it can be many request to the Jamendo apy and they limit 1 request per second. So if you have 20,000 albums it will take a half to get all the albums covers.
I decided to only get those that gets played once started playing. Once you have it downloaded the next time will get it on the Notify or in the conky script via dbus.

The buffer setting configures the amount of memory in KiB gstreamer uses for network streams. I noticed that sometimes bigger is better but other times for me worked better with lower value so better try it and see how it behaves.

Thanks for your help

----------


## eltama

> Jamendo have a huge amount of tracks and this is why if you add all the tracks you get lot of memory used. If you have both panels open you end using double memory. I think makes sense.
> 
> I still need to implement download from Jamendo and Im sure some other details are missing but wanted to show what I have been doing since 0.2.7 was out.
> 
> Thanks for your help
> 
> EDIT:
> Just wanted to mention that some request made a few times about to set the buffer size is now IN *Preferences -> Online*


Ufff, I started to get worried, severals days without an update! Sorry but you've spoiled us anonbeat  :Razz: 

Two very welcome additions, thanks!

----------


## mr_hangman

Another great feature with jamendo! Thanks!
I was expecting something big while anon was away from the forums  :Wink: 

One question, does jamendo use bittorrent for streaming?
I'm in a dorm that doesn't allow bittorrent. I'll get blocked if they find out.

The last thing, drag and drop tracks from Jamendo tab doesn't work in revision 1235 on Archlinux. Can someone on ubuntu confirm this?

----------


## anonbeat

> Another great feature with jamendo! Thanks!
> I was expecting something big while anon was away from the forums 
> 
> One question, does jamendo use bittorrent for streaming?
> I'm in a dorm that doesn't allow bittorrent. I'll get blocked if they find out.
> 
> The last thing, drag and drop tracks from Jamendo tab doesn't work in revision 1235 on Archlinux. Can someone on ubuntu confirm this?


Yes drag and drop is not working yet. Jamendo uses bittorrent for downloads and not for streaming. You can listen to the tracks safely.

Thanks for your help

----------


## ivanovnegro

I have an issue or maybe its supposed to be this way.
Everytime when I go to preferences and then click ok jamendo begins to load. The problem is that I dont want that jamendo loads everytime when I have yet all things loaded one time because its ressource consuming and we can refresh jamendo within the jamendo tab.
Yes I can impede it when I only close the preferences but sometimes Im changing the crossfading and everytime jamendo will load again.

----------


## anonbeat

> I have an issue or maybe its supposed to be this way.
> Everytime when I go to preferences and then click ok jamendo begins to load. The problem is that I dont want that jamendo loads everytime when I have yet all things loaded one time because its ressource consuming and we can refresh jamendo within the jamendo tab.
> Yes I can impede it when I only close the preferences but sometimes Im changing the crossfading and everytime jamendo will load again.


I will try to find a way to determine if you adder or deleted a genre from it.

Thanks for your help

----------


## eltama

I'm starting to like Jamendo (never really used it on the other players). I think it's going to be great when I cannot connect to my home library.

The only problem I found so far is that the time slider in the player is not working at all. It does not advance and I can move it anywhere without affecting the song.

----------


## VastOne

> By default the covers are not downloaded as it can be many request to the Jamendo apy and they limit 1 request per second. So if you have 20,000 albums it will take a half to get all the albums covers.
> I decided to only get those that gets played once started playing. Once you have it downloaded the next time will get it on the Notify or in the conky script via dbus.
> 
> The buffer setting configures the amount of memory in KiB gstreamer uses for network streams. I noticed that sometimes bigger is better but other times for me worked better with lower value so better try it and see how it behaves.
> 
> Thanks for your help


Thanks Anon, I appreciate the explanation.  :Popcorn:

----------


## anonbeat

> I'm starting to like Jamendo (never really used it on the other players). I think it's going to be great when I cannot connect to my home library.
> 
> The only problem I found so far is that the time slider in the player is not working at all. It does not advance and I can move it anywhere without affecting the song.


Try streaming in mp3 format. Seems gstreamer cant get the length of the track when its using ogg format. Will see if I can fix it.

Thanks for your help

----------


## VastOne

> I'm starting to like Jamendo (never really used it on the other players). I think it's going to be great when I cannot connect to my home library.
> 
> The only problem I found so far is that the time slider in the player is not working at all. It does not advance and I can move it anywhere without affecting the song.


I believe you have to see Jamendo the same as a radio station, you cannot move the slider on that either.

Edit - I was wrong... the mp3 setting is working for me as Anon said...

Sorry

----------


## mr_hangman

> Yes drag and drop is not working yet. Jamendo uses bittorrent for downloads and not for streaming. You can listen to the tracks safely.
> 
> Thanks for your help


Thanks. I'm really enjoying jamendo now  :Very Happy: 

I just see now that jamendo updates itself everytime the preference changes. 
But for the first time I chose a genre in the preference, it didn't load anything at all and I was wondering how to get it work. 
Finally, I right click on the empty jamendo's song list, selected update and everything went as it should.

I'm trying to reproduce this but it seems to be working fine after the first time. 
If this would happen with new users, I could imagine a bit of a confusion.

Did anyone have this problem for the first time starting using jamendo?

----------


## VastOne

> Thanks. I'm really enjoying jamendo now 
> 
> I just see now that jamendo updates itself everytime the preference changes. 
> But for the first time I chose a genre in the preference, it didn't load anything at all and I was wondering how to get it work. 
> Finally, I right click on the empty jamendo's song list, selected update and everything went as it should.
> 
> I'm trying to reproduce this but it seems to be working fine after the first time. 
> If this would happen with new users, I could imagine a bit of a confusion.
> 
> Did anyone have this problem for the first time starting using jamendo?


Yes, but it was easy enough to right click and update.

----------


## VastOne

I notice there are no record or copy or save options with Jamendo, is that by design or is it something not allowed even though it is free music.

----------


## eltama

> Try streaming in mp3 format. Seems gstreamer cant get the length of the track when its using ogg format. Will see if I can fix it.
> 
> Thanks for your help


You're right, it works fine with mp3.
A small problem is that when you close guayadeque and open it again the song from Jamendo look like http addresses.

Btw, it would be nice to have an option to play random songs from Jamendo.

And I think that there is some memory leak because guayadeque was using 380 MiB after updating Jamendo, but after a restart it uses only 82 MiB now.

----------


## mr_hangman

I have a crash when using jamendo.

To reproduce
1. Deselect everything in Jamendo preference.
2. Select one genre and hit OK.
-- Jamendo should be updating --
3. Quickly go back and deselect the one in (2) before it finishes updating.

Here is the backtrace.



```
(gdb) bt
#0  0xb7fe1424 in __kernel_vsyscall ()
#1  0xb736dd61 in raise () from /lib/libc.so.6
#2  0xb736f5ee in abort () from /lib/libc.so.6
#3  0xb73a97ed in ?? () from /lib/libc.so.6
#4  0xb73af7b1 in ?? () from /lib/libc.so.6
#5  0xb73b052b in ?? () from /lib/libc.so.6
#6  0xb73b41cd in free () from /lib/libc.so.6
#7  0xb75582a1 in operator delete(void*) () from /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6
#8  0xb75582fd in operator delete[](void*) () from /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6
#9  0xb769bfa6 in TagLib::String::toCString(bool) const ()
   from /usr/lib/libtag.so.1
#10 0x0827b370 in ReadJamendoXmlTrack (xmlnode=0xb0d410e8, thread=0x93dbcd8, 
    track=0x93dbd04) at /home/tian/guayadeque/src/Jamendo.cpp:671
#11 0x0827b53e in ReadJamendoXmlTracks (xmlnode=0xb0d40888, thread=0x93dbcd8, 
    track=0x93dbd04, db=0x906f218, genres=...)
    at /home/tian/guayadeque/src/Jamendo.cpp:685
#12 0x0827b92c in ReadJamendoXmlAlbum (xmlnode=0xb0d40800, thread=0x93dbcd8, 
    track=0x93dbd04, db=0x906f218, genres=...)
    at /home/tian/guayadeque/src/Jamendo.cpp:727
#13 0x0827ba7c in ReadJamendoXmlAlbums (xmlnode=0xb0d3fca0, thread=0x93dbcd8, 
    track=0x93dbd04, db=0x906f218, genres=...)
    at /home/tian/guayadeque/src/Jamendo.cpp:740
#14 0x0827bc7c in ReadJamendoXmlArtist (xmlnode=0xb1722950, thread=0x93dbcd8, 
---Type <return> to continue, or q <return> to quit---
    track=0x93dbd04, db=0x906f218, genres=...)
    at /home/tian/guayadeque/src/Jamendo.cpp:765
#15 0x0827cafc in guJamendoUpdateThread::Entry (this=0x93dbcd8)
    at /home/tian/guayadeque/src/Jamendo.cpp:985
#16 0xb7f55c50 in wxThreadInternal::PthreadStart(wxThread*) ()
   from /usr/lib/libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0
#17 0xb7f55cbd in wxPthreadStart () from /usr/lib/libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0
#18 0xb7315e60 in start_thread () from /lib/libpthread.so.0
#19 0xb741220e in clone () from /lib/libc.so.6
(gdb)
```

----------


## ivanovnegro

> And I think that there is some memory leak because guayadeque was using 380 MiB after updating Jamendo, but after a restart it uses only 82 MiB now.


Yes, I noticed the same.

----------


## ivanovnegro

One question.
Is scrobbling working with jamendo or is it like with the radio stations?

----------


## mr_hangman

> Yes, but it was easy enough to right click and update.


Honestly, I hadn't heard of jamendo before so I thought I need to register and went to the website. 
After the registration it still didn't work and couldn't find any option to put my username in guayadeque. 
Then, I found this right click update menu and, yeah, that did it  :Razz: .

----------


## eltama

There is also a small memory leak when playing songs from the library. It has added like 5 MiB in half an hour.
You can see that with each song played the memory used increases a bit.

----------


## anonbeat

> I have an issue or maybe its supposed to be this way.
> Everytime when I go to preferences and then click ok jamendo begins to load. The problem is that I dont want that jamendo loads everytime when I have yet all things loaded one time because its ressource consuming and we can refresh jamendo within the jamendo tab.
> Yes I can impede it when I only close the preferences but sometimes Im changing the crossfading and everytime jamendo will load again.


The upgrade Jamendo library when comming from Preferences should be fixed now in svn revision 1326

Thanks for your help

----------


## ivanovnegro

> The upgrade Jamendo library when comming from Preferences should be fixed now in svn revision 1326
> 
> Thanks for your help


Great to hear and so fast.

----------


## ivanovnegro

Could it be that there is a problem with the high memory usage because of the implementation of jamendo?
Now Im updating my library with only one new album and it takes like more than 10 minutes.
Definitely I have more trouble now with the program, everything seems to be slower.

----------


## pmm1450

> Could it be that there is a problem with the high memory usage because of the implementation of jamendo?
> Now Im updating my library with only one new album and it takes like more than 10 minutes.
> Definitely I have more trouble now with the program, everything seems to be slower.


I have the same problem one of the 4 CPU's is constant at 100% since the last update of guayadeque 0.2.8-1236.

EDIT: after restart, all is ok.  :Very Happy:

----------


## anonbeat

> I notice there are no record or copy or save options with Jamendo, is that by design or is it something not allowed even though it is free music.


Downloads from Jamendo is done thought BitTorrent. I will add that soon.

Thanks for your help

----------


## VastOne

> Downloads from Jamendo is done thought BitTorrent. I will add that soon.
> 
> Thanks for your help


Thanks..No hurry, just curious.

Regarding any slow down or cpu bottleneck, I have been playing Jamendo all day long and the only time I see any spike at all is when I do an update of the Jamendo stations and that is only until it is done.

----------


## ivanovnegro

> I have the same problem one of the 4 CPU's is constant at 100% since the last update of guayadeque 0.2.8-1236.
> 
> EDIT: after restart, all is ok.


Yes, after a restart of my laptop it seems to be better and smoother like before.

----------


## ivanovnegro

After updating my library I lost some covers in the cover tab that I had configured and I didnt use the update for covers.
I have to add them again.
Before the updating of the library worked without changes on my cover art while updating without to use the cover update.
Any suggestions?

----------


## pickarooney

How I exactly do I use Jamendo? I activated it but I have a blank tracklist...

----------


## mr_hangman

> How I exactly do I use Jamendo? I activated it but I have a blank tracklist...


Can you right click on the empty list and select update?

I think it will be more convenient to have it updated automatically for the first time. 
I also didn't know that and spent some time figuring out.

----------


## anonbeat

> How I exactly do I use Jamendo? I activated it but I have a blank tracklist...





> Can you right click on the empty list and select update?
> 
> I think it will be more convenient to have it updated automatically for the first time. 
> I also didn't know that and spent some time figuring out.


The normal way is to go to preferences and select the Jamendo Genres you want and then the update will start

Thanks for your help

Now in svn revision 1238 if the jamendo tab is opened with no genres enabled it will pop up the preferences for it.

----------


## Linye

> Can you right click on the empty list and select update?
> 
> I think it will be more convenient to have it updated automatically for the first time. 
> I also didn't know that and spent some time figuring out.


lol

I was asking myself the same thing.

----------


## VastOne

Anon,

I just did a new install and was setting up G-Que.

I came to this upon the initial ./build from the setup on the first page of Way to build from svn



```
rm: remove write-protected regular file `CMakeCache.txt'?
```

I knew what it was so I entered y and enter and went on with the update

The point is that there is really nothing there to indicate that you have to enter y to proceed.

No big deal, I just wanted to let you know.

----------


## mr_hangman

Anon, I got another segmentation fault when I right click on any track in dynamic playlist 'Recent Added Tracks'.

It crashes immediately when the right mouse button is clicked.



```
Program received signal SIGSEGV, Segmentation fault.
0x081bddff in guSoListBox::CreateContextMenu (this=0x9067e00, Menu=0xbfffed2c) at /home/tian/guayadeque/src/SoListBox.cpp:597
597        m_LibPanel->CreateContextMenu( Menu, guLIBRARY_ELEMENT_TRACKS );
(gdb) bt
#0  0x081bddff in guSoListBox::CreateContextMenu (this=0x9067e00, Menu=0xbfffed2c) at /home/tian/guayadeque/src/SoListBox.cpp:597
#1  0x0820da97 in guPLSoListBox::CreateContextMenu (this=0x9067e00, Menu=0xbfffed2c) at /home/tian/guayadeque/src/PLSoListBox.cpp:101
#2  0x08205cc1 in guListView::OnContextMenu (this=0x9067e00, event=...) at /home/tian/guayadeque/src/ListView.cpp:270
#3  0xb7ec53ff in wxAppConsole::HandleEvent(wxEvtHandler*, void (wxEvtHandler::*)(wxEvent&), wxEvent&) const () from /usr/lib/libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0
#4  0xb7f574d9 in wxEvtHandler::ProcessEventIfMatches(wxEventTableEntryBase const&, wxEvtHandler*, wxEvent&) () from /usr/lib/libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0
#5  0xb7f578f2 in wxEvtHandler::SearchDynamicEventTable(wxEvent&) () from /usr/lib/libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0
#6  0xb7f579e3 in wxEvtHandler::ProcessEvent(wxEvent&) () from /usr/lib/libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0
#7  0xb7f57991 in wxEvtHandler::ProcessEvent(wxEvent&) () from /usr/lib/libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0
#8  0xb7d9c656 in wxScrollHelperEvtHandler::ProcessEvent(wxEvent&) () from /usr/lib/libwx_gtk2u_core-2.8.so.0
#9  0xb7d6d4e2 in wxWindowBase::TryParent(wxEvent&) () from /usr/lib/libwx_gtk2u_core-2.8.so.0
#10 0xb7f579a6 in wxEvtHandler::ProcessEvent(wxEvent&) () from /usr/lib/libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0
#11 0xb7c74cdb in wxWindow::GTKProcessEvent(wxEvent&) const () from /usr/lib/libwx_gtk2u_core-2.8.so.0
#12 0xb7c7c5f2 in gtk_window_button_press_callback () from /usr/lib/libwx_gtk2u_core-2.8.so.0
#13 0xb707d1f4 in _gtk_marshal_BOOLEAN__BOXED () from /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0
#14 0xb7882252 in g_closure_invoke () from /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0
#15 0xb7891d70 in signal_emit_unlocked_R () from /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0
#16 0xb789a593 in g_signal_emit_valist () from /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0
#17 0xb789a9b6 in g_signal_emit () from /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0
#18 0xb71aec46 in gtk_widget_event_internal () from /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0
#19 0xb707b36d in gtk_propagate_event () from /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0
#20 0xb707ba07 in gtk_main_do_event () from /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0
#21 0xb6f0c57a in gdk_event_dispatch () from /usr/lib/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0
#22 0xb77ebf72 in g_main_context_dispatch () from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0
#23 0xb77ec750 in g_main_context_iterate () from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0
#24 0xb77ecdfb in g_main_loop_run () from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0
#25 0xb707a439 in gtk_main () from /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0
#26 0xb7c66898 in wxEventLoop::Run() () from /usr/lib/libwx_gtk2u_core-2.8.so.0
#27 0xb7cf05ee in wxAppBase::MainLoop() () from /usr/lib/libwx_gtk2u_core-2.8.so.0
#28 0xb7ceff31 in wxAppBase::OnRun() () from /usr/lib/libwx_gtk2u_core-2.8.so.0
#29 0xb7efb16b in wxEntry(int&, wchar_t**) () from /usr/lib/libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0
#30 0xb7efb217 in wxEntry(int&, char**) () from /usr/lib/libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0
#31 0x0813e8db in main (argc=1, argv=0xbffff7e4) at /home/tian/guayadeque/src/MainApp.cpp:36
(gdb)
```

----------


## tiebor

Done !
I registered and voted for this idea !

----------


## VastOne

Some new ideas for Conky and Guayadeque here

Bottom right ConkyGuayadeque with Lua rings created by Wlourf  :KDE Star:   :KDE Star:   :KDE Star:   :KDE Star:   :KDE Star:

----------


## Linye

Bug report:

If you edit a song using "edit artist" or "edit title" it won't update in the Now Playing view but it will if its through "edit songs"

----------


## anonbeat

> Bug report:
> 
> If you edit a song using "edit artist" or "edit title" it won't update in the Now Playing view but it will if its through "edit songs"


This should be fixed in svn 1240.

Thanks for your bug report

----------


## R2D2!

I don't know if somebody already asked for it, but a Docky/AWN helper for Guayadeque would be awesome!! Currently there are only helpers for Rhythmbox, Banshee, and MPD.

----------


## PenguinOfSteel

Hi! When I try ti compile r1241 I get this error



```
/home/MNEGRI/rgonelladiaza/Programs/SOURCES/devs/guayadeque/src/Jamendo.cpp: In member function virtual void guJamendoPanel::NormalizeTracks(guTrackArray*, bool):
/home/MNEGRI/rgonelladiaza/Programs/SOURCES/devs/guayadeque/src/Jamendo.cpp:280: error: track was not declared in this scope
make[2]: *** [src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/Jamendo.o] Errore 1
make[1]: *** [src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/all] Errore 2
make: *** [all] Errore 2
```

----------


## anonbeat

> Hi! When I try ti compile r1241 I get this error
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> /home/MNEGRI/rgonelladiaza/Programs/SOURCES/devs/guayadeque/src/Jamendo.cpp: In member function virtual void guJamendoPanel::NormalizeTracks(guTrackArray*, bool):
> /home/MNEGRI/rgonelladiaza/Programs/SOURCES/devs/guayadeque/src/Jamendo.cpp:280: error: track was not declared in this scope
> make[2]: *** [src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/Jamendo.o] Errore 1
> make[1]: *** [src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/all] Errore 2
> ...


Try with 1242 please.

Thanks for your help

----------


## PenguinOfSteel

> Try with 1242 please.
> 
> Thanks for your help


It works!!!! Thanks!!!

----------


## anonbeat

> You're right, it works fine with mp3.
> A small problem is that when you close guayadeque and open it again the song from Jamendo look like http addresses.
> ...


This should be fixed in svn revision 1243

Thanks for your help

----------


## anonbeat

> Another great feature with jamendo! Thanks!
> I was expecting something big while anon was away from the forums 
> 
> 
> The last thing, drag and drop tracks from Jamendo tab doesn't work in revision 1235 on Archlinux. Can someone on ubuntu confirm this?


The drag and drop from jamendo should be working now

Thanks for your help

----------


## miaerbus

When I search for an artist in my library tab and I type "beat" for example, I expect that artists who don't have *beat* in their name to disappear. In earlier revisions worked this way, but in latest few it doesn't anymore. Here's a link to my example. I expect not to see artists like A Fine Frenzy, Acid House Kings, Adam Green, Air and so on...

----------


## anonbeat

> When I search for an artist in my library tab and I type "beat" for example, I expect that artists who don't have *beat* in their name to disappear. In earlier revisions worked this way, but in latest few it doesn't anymore. Here's a link to my example. I expect not to see artists like A Fine Frenzy, Acid House Kings, Adam Green, Air and so on...


It could happen that that other artists have albums or tracks with the 'beat' work in their names and if that happens that artists are added too. Can you verify this ?

Thanks for your help

----------


## miaerbus

They don't have "beat" in their work (songs, albums, genre, ...). Whatever I write, it always shows all the artist in my library. I am the only one with this problem?

----------


## ivanovnegro

I have an issue at startup of g-deque.
Now everytime when I start the program the preferences appear too.
Is that supposed to be?

----------


## anonbeat

> I have an issue at startup of g-deque.
> Now everytime when I start the program the preferences appear too.
> Is that supposed to be?


No. This happens if you dont have any genre added to Jamendo and the jamendo panel is visible so it ask for genres to be enabled.

----------


## ivanovnegro

> No. This happens if you dont have any genre added to Jamendo and the jamendo panel is visible so it ask for genres to be enabled.


Thank you, thats logical.

----------


## anonbeat

> They don't have "beat" in their work (songs, albums, genre, ...). Whatever I write, it always shows all the artist in my library. I am the only one with this problem?


Do you mind to send me your database by email to anonbeat at gmail dot com so I can test ? If its big you can upload it to any upload server and send me the link

In the screenshot you posted I see for example albums by The Beatles because Beates contains 'beat'

Thanks for your help

----------


## anonbeat

> When I search for an artist in my library tab and I type "beat" for example, I expect that artists who don't have *beat* in their name to disappear. In earlier revisions worked this way, but in latest few it doesn't anymore. Here's a link to my example. I expect not to see artists like A Fine Frenzy, Acid House Kings, Adam Green, Air and so on...


Thanks a lot for your help

This should be fixed in svn revision 1247

----------


## PenguinOfSteel

Hi Anon!!!
Would it be possible to make guayadeque pop up a notification (using libnotify) when it finishes to copy the files using the copy to... function?

----------


## mr_hangman

> The drag and drop from jamendo should be working now
> 
> Thanks for your help


Thank you for the drag and drop feature  :Smile: 

Recently I have experienced an error which occurs when playing from Jamendo.



By stopping and starting the song again, the problem is gone and the music continues to play fine.
It's quite random and I don't have this problem with the songs in my local library.

Is there a way to trace this problem? I'm on arch by the way and haven't had a chance to test on ubuntu yet.

----------


## anonbeat

> Thank you for the drag and drop feature 
> 
> Recently I have experienced an error which occurs when playing from Jamendo.
> 
> 
> 
> By stopping and starting the song again, the problem is gone and the music continues to play fine.
> It's quite random and I don't have this problem with the songs in my local library.
> 
> Is there a way to trace this problem? I'm on arch by the way and haven't had a chance to test on ubuntu yet.


That is that the jamendo service sent an error webpage instead of the stream and GStreamer wants to handle it. You can omit that errors and try to play the track again. I think happens when Jamendo is overloaded.

Thanks for your help

----------


## mb_3000

I'm trying to get the amsn now playing plugging working with g-que but I can't seem to get it right. it has a big list of players but g-que isn't listed there. it does have an option for MPRIS but that doesn't work either. any ideas/tips? 
thanks

----------


## anonbeat

> Hi Anon!!!
> Would it be possible to make guayadeque pop up a notification (using libnotify) when it finishes to copy the files using the copy to... function?


This should be working in svn revision 1249

Thanks for your help

----------


## dartmusic

Here's an odd issue I've not noticed before.

This afternoon I was adding some new albums to my library.  I updated to the latest svn (1252 I believe), then started Guayadeque.  I did a search for the newest tracks in the last 1 day and one particular albums tracks didn't show up.  They are in the library and I can find them by searching the folders within Guayadeque (and play them...listening as I write this, in fact), but when searching the library they don't come up.

The tracks in question are in mp3 format.  I used easytag to check tags before adding to the library, and easymp3gain to set replaygain levels.  

Any idea?

Thanks!

----------


## VastOne

> Here's an odd issue I've not noticed before.
> 
> This afternoon I was adding some new albums to my library.  I updated to the latest svn (1252 I believe), then started Guayadeque.  I did a search for the newest tracks in the last 1 day and one particular albums tracks didn't show up.  They are in the library and I can find them by searching the folders within Guayadeque (and play them...listening as I write this, in fact), but when searching the library they don't come up.
> 
> The tracks in question are in mp3 format.  I used easytag to check tags before adding to the library, and easymp3gain to set replaygain levels.  
> 
> Any idea?
> 
> Thanks!


Can you see the files in the File tab and if so can you play them from there?

----------


## dartmusic

> Can you see the files in the File tab and if so can you play them from there?


Yes.  And I tried to force a rescan, but nothing came up.

----------


## dartmusic

> Yes.  And I tried to force a rescan, but nothing came up.


Sorry, tried to force an update, not a rescan.  Subsequent additions to the library have shown up.  

Odd...

----------


## dartmusic

Could I possibly have killed a 4,600 entry thread?  Ha!  24 hours of tumbleweeds...

----------


## hyfanious

Hi,
I love ur Player Very very very very much
Nice JOBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBB DUDE :Wave: 
but I have 2 Problem:
1. why my rating don't save?
and even star icons not work,
and I saw something about svn,seeing in synaptic only these files: guayadeque with version 0.2.7~lucid-1 and guayadeque-svn with no available version, I couldn't understand what is your mean,
(I used both of them! but files are left by having no saved rating)
2.How can I sort my files ordered by rating and MOVE them to a new specific folder?
fine Thanks

----------


## wishingstar

> Hi,
> I love ur Player Very very very very much
> Nice JOBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBB DUDE


Welcome to the Guayadeque bandwagon  :Smile:  Glad you're enjoying it. Anonbeat has really done an amazing job on this player!



> but I have 2 Problem:
> 1. why my rating don't save?
> and even star icons not work,
> and I saw something about svn,seeing in synaptic only these files: guayadeque with version 0.2.7~lucid-1 and guayadeque-svn with no available version, I couldn't understand what is your mean,
> (I used both of them! but files are left by having no saved rating)


This is planned in the future, but i believe it hasn't been implemented yet, the ratings are saved into the guayadeque.db file for now, and therefore are not portable to other players (yet).



> 2.How can I sort my files ordered by rating and MOVE them to a new specific folder?
> fine Thanks


Try setting the library view to see the "Rating" box, select the rating you want and use the copy to.. function, then simply delete the original files. That's the method i use, i don't know if there's a better one but i hope i was able to help  :Smile:

----------


## mr_hangman

Anon, I think I have a problem with non-english songs.

In the now playing, when I double click those songs, they disappear from the list.
If I leave them in the list and one of them is reached, it will be removed and the next one is played instead.

I'm sending one of the songs to your email.

This is the output from the terminal.



```
Error: ee: Failed load of file 'file:///home/tian/Music/Lula - Urban Lullaby/05. ทะเลสีดำ (Feat.ต้าร์ Paradox).mp3'
```

----------


## chronaden

My music is mounted on a network share (but mounted to a local folder), it was all working just fine untill i removed the songs from the Library, now I can't add them again, I add the Directory but no songs begin to load into the library, only way I can play music now is through the "Files" tab.

Tried removing and reinstalling, but didnt help.  :Sad:

----------


## wishingstar

> My music is mounted on a network share (but mounted to a local folder), it was all working just fine untill i removed the songs from the Library, now I can't add them again, I add the Directory but no songs begin to load into the play, only way I can play music now is through the "Files" tab.
> 
> Tried removing and reinstalling, but didnt help.


Adding files to the library the first time is automatic, once you select the folders, guayadeque begins scanning them, any subsequent changes on your tracks needs to be followed by "update library" or "Rescan library" i don't remember which, but you might want to try both.

Hope this helps

----------


## hyfanious

> Welcome to the Guayadeque bandwagon  Glad you're enjoying it. Anonbeat has really done an amazing job on this player!


It is more like musical Titanic, than bandwagon  :Wink: 




> This is planned in the future, but i believe it hasn't been implemented yet, the ratings are saved into the guayadeque.db file for now, and therefore are not portable to other players (yet).


hey man, what happened?
last time I tried,rating ofter every program quiting,was gone.
but now,they stay,
what happened?
Guayadeque has intelligent?
It is developing by itself, or better, herself ??
who know? maybe it (oh sorry she  :Very Happy: ), she become an OS  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 



> Try setting the library view to see the "Rating" box, select the rating you want and use the copy to.. function, then simply delete the original files. That's the method i use, i don't know if there's a better one but i hope i was able to help


yeah, but I wish ,Guayadeque had a embedded MOVE BOTTON , :Wink:

----------


## mr_hangman

> My music is mounted on a network share (but mounted to a local folder), it was all working just fine untill i removed the songs from the Library, now I can't add them again, I add the Directory but no songs begin to load into the play, only way I can play music now is through the "Files" tab.
> 
> Tried removing and reinstalling, but didnt help.


Not sure about this but you might want to try deleting guayadeque's database in ~/.guayadeque and rescan the library.

----------


## VastOne

> It is more like musical Titanic, than bandwagon 
> 
> 
> 
> hey man, what happened?
> last time I tried,rating ofter every program quiting,was gone.
> but now,they stay,
> what happened?
> Guayadeque has intelligent?
> ...


Are you running the latest svn?  I could not tell from your precious post.  It is described in detail on the fist page of this thread on how to set it up.

For anything that you would like to see added, Anonbeat will respond to it in a short period of time.

----------


## hyfanious

One another thing
who know that ,how I can resist to change album name automatically,
since I considered Guayadeque set music album title , to their folder , if they have empty album title,
I prefer my musics has empty album title, neither Unknown nor their folder name,

----------


## chronaden

Tried both, several times, it doesent update.

----------


## mr_hangman

> yeah, but I wish ,Guayadeque had a embedded MOVE BOTTON ,


Another way to do this is by 'Rename files' option in the file tab. It is not designed for moving files but it might offer what you want.

To move
1. Go to file tab and browse to the file you want to move.
2. Right click on the file and select Rename files.
3. In the popup window, select the file and manually change the path in the text box below.
4. Click OK and the file will be moved to the path you entered. 

It's not an easy, proper way but the advantage is the rating, play count, etc, of a song will be preserved.  :Wink:

----------


## eltama

> One another thing
> who know that ,how I can resist to change album name automatically,
> since I considered Guayadeque set music album title , to their folder , if they have empty album title,
> I prefer my musics has empty album title, neither Unknown nor their folder name,


I don't think there is a way to configure guayadeque to not fill the empty tags. It used to leave them empty but many people asked for some kind of auto-completion.

Why would you like to leave them empty by the way?
If you have a good reason maybe you could convince anonbeat to add some option to disable auto-completion.

----------


## VastOne

> I don't think there is a way to configure guayadeque to not fill the empty tags. It used to leave them empty but many people asked for some kind of auto-completion.
> 
> Why would you like to leave them empty by the way?
> If you have a good reason maybe you could convince anonbeat to add some option to disable auto-completion.


I went round and round and toe to toe with Anon on this one and there are more ppl who want the autocomplete to fill the empty tags than anything.  

Albums are not important at all to my collection and what I ended up doing was having a file structure based on the Genre's that I have matching the album tag to the genre tag. 

Not for everyone but it makes me happy..  :Razz:

----------


## hyfanious

> Why would you like to leave them empty by the way?
> If you have a good reason maybe you could convince anonbeat to add some option to disable auto-completion.


U know my musics have vast variety, and most musics have different albums , indeed U can found two musics with same album rarely, so I prefer so have empty album title
but if I am in minority , ok, hands up for democracy
 :Wink:

----------


## hyfanious

I persist On MOVE BUTTON still,
plz , this one mandatory, I think
for a good music editor like this, lake of move function is really intolerable,
I know it can processed by combining some methods , but , why ?
We can have one nice button beside copy button and enjoy it,
this is very important for me
I save my new files in temp folder first
then conduct them to related and suitable folder 
and I do it over and over
with a little move button I'll can do it in half time that I spend now.
I persist On MOVE BUTTON  :Smile:   :Wink:

----------


## VastOne

> I persist On MOVE BUTTON still,
> plz , this one mandatory, I think
> for a good music editor like this, lake of move function is really intolerable,
> I know it can processed by combining some methods , but , why ?
> We can have one nice button beside copy button and enjoy it,
> this is very important for me
> I save my new files in temp folder first
> then conduct them to related and suitable folder 
> and I do it over and over
> ...


Please use the idea torrent to make suggestions and TALKING LIKE THIS is considered yelling within the forum and frowned upon... :Wave:

----------


## hyfanious

> Please use the idea torrent to make suggestions and TALKING LIKE THIS is considered yelling within the forum and frowned upon...


Can U do it instead me?  :Sad: 
U know,living in damn country like Iran,having filtering about every thing even youtube, having restriction for every useful thing such as google (even google, most function of google is restricted in Iran), having a very pretty net speed! (max. 120Kb/s = 18 KB/s)
,and more and more, I couldn't use sourceforge.net (another restricted site),
So if it possible , plz confirm it instead me :'(

----------


## VastOne

> Can U do it instead me? 
> U know,living in damn country like Iran,having filtering about every thing even youtube, having restriction for every useful thing such as google (even google, most function of google is restricted in Iran), having a very pretty net speed! (max. 120Kb/s = 18 KB/s)
> ,and more and more, I couldn't use sourceforge.net (another restricted site),
> So if it possible , plz confirm it instead me :'(


Sure, I will do it for you..and be patient, we all will be happy in the end with the work that Anonbeat does.

 :Wave:

----------


## hyfanious

> Sure, I will do it for you.


Thanks alotttttt
this is the real mean of UBUNTU (humanity to others)




> and be patient, we all will be happy in the end with the work that Anonbeat does.


I know, I know, I have no doubt about it
This great job will be a gigantic one of the sort
I've heartiest wishes that next Ubuntu version will release with lovely Guayadeque as defult music player, really it has worth of it.
Be sure U and your great friend became a part of ubuntu history
You are clavier of music players in Ubuntu
best regards for U and Ur helpful life.  :Wave:

----------


## VastOne

> Thanks alotttttt
> this is the real mean of UBUNTU (humanity to others)
> 
> 
> 
> I know, I know, I have no doubt about it
> This great job will be a gigantic one of the sort
> I've heartiest wishes that next Ubuntu version will release with lovely Guayadeque as defult music player, really it has worth of it.
> Be sure U and your great friend became a part of ubuntu history
> ...


Here you are sir... !! And thank you for the kind words. I hope for the same successes for Guayadeque as well.

Idea 79 here

----------


## camaron1

Hi anon,
on svn 1256 when I start guayadeque the preference box opens too. Magnatune has preferences set already and I'm not using Jamendo.

Regards

----------


## chronaden

After removing the songs from my Library, no matter what I do I cant get the player to reload/rescan my library folder.

Heres what I've tried:
Complete Removal and fresh install.
Removing the Library folder and re-added.
Rescanned and Reloaded from menu.

No matter what I do, I can't get my Library to start scanning and adding my songs.
They appear fine in the "Files" tab, and are playable from there.

I use version 0.2.7

----------


## bmbaker

Hi thank you for this Great music player  :Smile: 
its the best one i have tried so far and i have tried almost all of them.
keep up the great work  :Smile:

----------


## VastOne

> After removing the songs from my Library, no matter what I do I cant get the player to reload/rescan my library folder.
> 
> Heres what I've tried:
> Complete Removal and fresh install.
> Removing the Library folder and re-added.
> Rescanned and Reloaded from menu.
> 
> No matter what I do, I can't get my Library to start scanning and adding my songs.
> They appear fine in the "Files" tab, and are playable from there.
> ...


Open the file ./guayadeque/guayadeque.conf and find this section

[LibPaths]
LibPath0=    here make sure that your path is exact to your files.

Save it and restart Guayadeque

----------


## camaron1

> Hi anon,
> on svn 1256 when I start guayadeque the preference box opens too. Magnatune has preferences set already and I'm not using Jamendo.
> 
> Regards


Cheers anonbeat, 1257 has fixed this.

----------


## Don_Felipe

Hi,

I had an error when I tried to drag and drop a file from a dynamic playlist into the actual playlist. Sound stopped, and Guayadeque became grey. This is what GDB said:



```
21:10:23: OnMediaPosition... 192063 - 221074   1284062830 0
21:10:24: OnMediaPosition... 193064 - 221074   1284062830 0
21:10:25: OnMediaPosition... 194063 - 221074   1284062830 0
21:10:26: OnMediaPosition... 195061 - 221074   1284062830 0

Program received signal SIGSEGV, Segmentation fault.
0x00000000005e2f7d in guSoListBox::GetDragFiles (this=0x22ae030, files=0x7fffffffdcf0) at /home/pman/guayadeque/src/SoListBox.cpp:338
338        m_LibPanel->NormalizeTracks( &Songs, true );
```

I can reproduce the error.
I'm using svn 1257.
Cheers

----------


## anonbeat

> Anon, I think I have a problem with non-english songs.
> 
> In the now playing, when I double click those songs, they disappear from the list.
> If I leave them in the list and one of them is reached, it will be removed and the next one is played instead.
> 
> I'm sending one of the songs to your email.
> 
> This is the output from the terminal.
> 
> ...


This should be fixed now. PLease test it and let me know.

Thanks for your help

----------


## anonbeat

> My music is mounted on a network share (but mounted to a local folder), it was all working just fine untill i removed the songs from the Library, now I can't add them again, I add the Directory but no songs begin to load into the library, only way I can play music now is through the "Files" tab.
> 
> Tried removing and reinstalling, but didnt help.


Can you explain more in detail what exactly was what you did ? and what have you tried ?

Thanks for your help

----------


## anonbeat

> After removing the songs from my Library, no matter what I do I cant get the player to reload/rescan my library folder.
> 
> Heres what I've tried:
> Complete Removal and fresh install.
> Removing the Library folder and re-added.
> Rescanned and Reloaded from menu.
> 
> No matter what I do, I can't get my Library to start scanning and adding my songs.
> They appear fine in the "Files" tab, and are playable from there.
> ...


Try this step by step. 
1) Close guayadeque
2) rm ~/.guayadeque/guayadeque.db
3) Open guayadeque
4) Go to preferences and be sure in Library you have added the correct path
5) go to Library -> Rescan

Let me know how it goes with this steps.

Thanks for your help

----------


## anonbeat

> Hi thank you for this Great music player 
> its the best one i have tried so far and i have tried almost all of them.
> keep up the great work


Thank you very much for your positive feedback

----------


## mr_hangman

> This should be fixed now. PLease test it and let me know.
> 
> Thanks for your help


It's fixed in revision 1260. Thanks anon  :Smile:

----------


## Grone1985

Hi!
First of all, I absolutely love your program! It works great on my pretty old laptop, far better than others I've tried.

Second, I am using version 0.2.7 and found a problem/bug. Once I've been playing a song, I can't  skip or go back to the last song while paused. The program will freeze and the only way out is to force quit. This happens using the buttons on the main GUI, with the ones on the tray icon and using other programs that can control G-que like Covergloobus or Panflute applet.

----------


## anonbeat

> Hi!
> First of all, I absolutely love your program! It works great on my pretty old laptop, far better than others I've tried.
> 
> Second, I am using version 0.2.7 and found a problem/bug. Once I've been playing a song, I can't  skip or go back to the last song while paused. The program will freeze and the only way out is to force quit. This happens using the buttons on the main GUI, with the ones on the tray icon and using other programs that can control G-que like Covergloobus or Panflute applet.


Can you try installing from svn ( Info in the 1st post of this thread )? I just tried it here and I cant reproduce it.

Thanks for your help

----------


## anonbeat

> Hi,
> 
> I had an error when I tried to drag and drop a file from a dynamic playlist into the actual playlist. Sound stopped, and Guayadeque became grey. This is what GDB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 21:10:23: OnMediaPosition... 192063 - 221074   1284062830 0
> 21:10:24: OnMediaPosition... 193064 - 221074   1284062830 0
> ...


This should be fixed now.

Thanks for your help

----------


## Grone1985

> Can you try installing from svn ( Info in the 1st post of this thread )? I just tried it here and I cant reproduce it.
> 
> Thanks for your help


Just to be sure, do I have to uninstall the version I have and then install the svn? How can I backup the library, preferences and such?

Thanks!

----------


## anonbeat

> Just to be sure, do I have to uninstall the version I have and then install the svn? How can I backup the library, preferences and such?
> 
> Thanks!


Save the content of the ~/.guayadeque directory for backup and remove the current installed package. Then follow instructions to install from svn from the 1st post of this thread.

Thanks for your help

----------


## chronaden

> Try this step by step. 
> 1) Close guayadeque
> 2) rm ~/.guayadeque/guayadeque.db
> 3) Open guayadeque
> 4) Go to preferences and be sure in Library you have added the correct path
> 5) go to Library -> Rescan
> 
> Let me know how it goes with this steps.
> 
> Thanks for your help



That did the trick!
Thanks mate.

----------


## Grone1985

> Save the content of the ~/.guayadeque directory for backup and remove the current installed package. Then follow instructions to install from svn from the 1st post of this thread.
> 
> Thanks for your help


Thanks! That fixed it. I'm using the svn from the PPA but now I have two problems. When a new song starts there is about two to three seconds of crackling sound, and the second one is a Conky script I had set up to show the info of the song currently playing, the info does show up but not the cover art. This happens with every song. I had no problems with any of this on 0.2.7 and no other changes were made after or before changing versions.

Cheers!

----------


## VastOne

> Thanks! That fixed it. I'm using the svn from the PPA but now I have two problems. When a new song starts there is about two to three seconds of crackling sound, and the second one is a Conky script I had set up to show the info of the song currently playing, the info does show up but not the cover art. This happens with every song. I had no problems with any of this on 0.2.7 and no other changes were made after or before changing versions.
> 
> Cheers!


The crackling sounds is most likely due to what you have selected as the Device under sound settings and preferences.  I would look there and try different devices ( I use Surround Sound 7.1 but 5.0 works on others)

Conky questions should be asked at the conky site that you can see in my sig line and at K's site which is also in my sig line.

I will help you with the conky stuff at either one of those.

----------


## eltama

I should've done this some time ago but I was lazy.
I'm a proud owned of a guayadeque t-shirt!

Do you want want one? Just show your gratitude to our awesome developer by donating $50 or more :
http://sourceforge.net/donate/index.php?group_id=250783

----------


## Hreinsi

Nice

----------


## oscalation

not sure if anyone has requested this already, the thread is extemely long

Ability to rip cds
jamendo support
external hardware support. ipod zune creative zen ...
sdk api for plugin dev
Most importantly, CLI support.

oh yeah, almost forgot, a personal webpage for the development and collaboration. I can help in this field if needed. Actually nothingspecial im assuming you are a lead dev for the project so im going to send you a pm

----------


## VastOne

> not sure if anyone has requested this already, the thread is extemely long
> 
> Ability to rip cds
> jamendo support
> external hardware support. ipod zune creative zen ...
> sdk api for plugin dev
> Most importantly, CLI support.
> 
> oh yeah, almost forgot, a personal webpage for the development and collaboration. I can help in this field if needed. Actually nothingspecial im assuming you are a lead dev for the project so im going to send you a pm


Anonbeat is the only developer and if you have read any of this you would certainly see that, not sure how nothingspecial is assumed.

This is the development page along with the ideatorrent page and of course launchpad where the PPA is.

Jamendo is already in place along with Magnatune. If you do not see it you are not running the latest svn as detailed on the first page of this thread.

External HW support is being developed now and CD ripping has been requested and is on the way too.

Plugin development is a moot point now when you have a hands on daily developer meeting requests as they come in.

CLI support is also available, just search this thread for the input given by Anonbeat.

----------


## VastOne

Anonbeat, 

I am getting a crash (SEG Fault) now on any file I try to edit and add a picture to.

As soon as I click the icon to search for album covers, it crashes.

----------


## nothingspecial

> Actually nothingspecial im assuming you are a lead dev for the project


Ah! I`ve been away for a few weeks.

No, no, no I am not

Anonbeat is the only developer

I struggle developing a basic bash script

Here is where I hide my beans, always liked them before

----------


## anonbeat

> Anonbeat, 
> 
> I am getting a crash (SEG Fault) now on any file I try to edit and add a picture to.
> 
> As soon as I click the icon to search for album covers, it crashes.


Please update to rev 1263 and check if its fixed now.

Thanks for your bug report

----------


## VastOne

> Please update to rev 1263 and check if its fixed now.
> 
> Thanks for your bug report


That fixed it...

Thanks for you incredibly fast fixes!!!

 :Popcorn:

----------


## anonbeat

Now magnatune is done (I need an user/Password to test the membership features) I want to work on the USB devices features but I need to know exactly what kind of things you expect from guayadeque to do with any media player. Please post what you think it is needed for a USB device or a media player support

Thanks for your help

----------


## VastOne

> Now magnatune is done (I need an user/Password to test the membership features) I want to work on the USB devices features but I need to know exactly what kind of things you expect from guayadeque to do with any media player. Please post what you think it is needed for a USB device or a media player support
> 
> Thanks for your help


To me it is a simple issue of first and foremost the OS must see the device mounted and that all rights are established to copy or sync to the device.

Once that is out of the way, it is a matter of syncing, which can be done from commands within Guayadeque at a developed level or a user level within in Library/Preferences/Commands.

For me personally, there is nothing better for syncing than using the Grynsc app which is a front end for and uses rsync.  The great thing about is you can set as many options (profiles) as you want and with a simple click everything you want is done.  

If you could somehow build something like that into Guayadeque that would be great, but why re invent the wheel?

But if it is expected of you to build something kin to iTunes within Guayadeque, two things will happen. One you will be coding for a lifetime and two, I would probably be looking at another player due to the bloat issues.

These are my opinions only, not to mean any type of challenge. I like Guayadeque as it is now from a resource perspective, and certainly want to see it continue to grow, but adding device support is a beast of burden when it can be handled outside of Guayadeque.

----------


## ivanovnegro

I agree absolutely with VastOne respect to the support of media players in all aspects I think.
For me the best thing could be a simple support of mp3 devices like syncing of music because the copy to function doesnt fit all my needs especially with more complicated players or with MTP issues. 
But Im not hurrying with these things, I dont want to have a bloated iTunes thing either.
I only want to sync my albums of g-deque to my mp3 player and thats all if its possible.
The MTP thing is another thing.

----------


## Garthhh

> Now magnatune is done (I need an user/Password to test the membership features) I want to work on the USB devices features but I need to know exactly what kind of things you expect from guayadeque to do with any media player. Please post what you think it is needed for a USB device or a media player support
> 
> Thanks for your help


to be able to sync to a dedicated set of playlists...
I wouldn't mind if the album covers were supported.

most of the bloat on Itunes is associated with the store
during the update process you would have to be careful or you would end up with safari & a bunch of other software that didn't have much to do with the music either. the past couple of years have brought video functionality

Guayadeque's gui is already more elaborate than Itunes in some aspects.  There are certainly many more configuration options.

I miss integration with what ever would pause the music if I click on a video or other audio on my web browser [chrome these days]

I'm still hoping for the ability to make labels visible as one of the library columns to increase the versatility

----------


## eltama

> not sure if anyone has requested this already, the thread is extemely long
> 
> Ability to rip cds


This has been asked, but I think it's low priority. There are many good rippers out there.




> jamendo support


Jamendo and Magnatune are already implemented on the svn version




> external hardware support. ipod zune creative zen ...


This one has high priority.




> sdk api for plugin dev


guayadeque doesn't have a plugin arquitecture as far as I know and it may require quite some work to have plugins.




> Most importantly, CLI support.


It's there, but not documented.




> oh yeah, almost forgot, a personal webpage for the development and collaboration. I can help in this field if needed. Actually nothingspecial im assuming you are a lead dev for the project so im going to send you a pm


We definitely need a webpage. I don't know much about web development but I can help if someone with knowledge takes the initiative.

Also, you can use Torrent Idea for your ideas.

----------


## tidnab

How to add Comments column in playlist ?

----------


## VastOne

> This has been asked, but I think it's low priority. There are many good rippers out there.
> 
> 
> Jamendo and Magnatune are already implemented on the svn version
> 
> 
> This one has high priority.
> 
> 
> ...


I just had a sudden sense of Deja Vu...

----------


## jovean

Feedback: I've successfully used the "Download membership" Magnatune login to stream.

Problem: [Context Menu] > Magnatune > Preferences takes one to the Jamendo preferences.

Feature request: 1) There's no download option for albums (or tracks) that I can see, however.  So I have to visit Magnatune via browser to download my preferred FLAC format and album cover.  2) Can a link be added to [Context Menu} > Links >  which opens the Magnatune album page (or artist page, respectively) in the browser of one's choice?

(I'm using 0.2.8 from PPA.)

----------


## anonbeat

> Feedback: I've successfully used the "Download membership" Magnatune login to stream.
> 
> Problem: [Context Menu] > Magnatune > Preferences takes one to the Jamendo preferences.
> 
> Feature request: 1) There's no download option for albums (or tracks) that I can see, however.  So I have to visit Magnatune via browser to download my preferred FLAC format and album cover.  2) Can a link be added to [Context Menu} > Links >  which opens the Magnatune album page (or artist page, respectively) in the browser of one's choice?
> 
> (I'm using 0.2.8 from PPA.)


I will add that requests asap.

Thanks for your help

----------


## nothingspecial

> Please post what you think it is needed for a USB device or a media player support


I might be the wrong person for this, as I have never used iTunes but I`ll give my opinion anyway.

For me (or my wife really), the main thing is drag and drop. She likes a song or album, she just wants to drop it into her iPod.

For me (actually me), I think it would be nice to be able to add one of those smart playlist (lastfm things) that guayadeque does to your iPod.

As in, ok I like this song. Guayadeque, go find me 20,30,50? more from my library that are similar, and let me add that playlist to my iPod/usb player.

I don`t think any other major linux player does that. I love that playlist thing so it would be good if I could use it in the car or at the gym etc

----------


## VastOne

> Now magnatune is done (I need an user/Password to test the membership features) I want to work on the USB devices features but I need to know exactly what kind of things you expect from guayadeque to do with any media player. Please post what you think it is needed for a USB device or a media player support
> 
> Thanks for your help


Anonbeat and users might want to look here for a report on the trends with sync hardware and how what users are saying.

It looks as if Amarok and Banshee has the "right" things right now so it might help you further in finding what is available.

----------


## PenguinOfSteel

Hi Anon!
Regarding the mp3 player support, I really would like it do behave like other programs like banshee and rhythmbox work. You can maybe add a dedicated tab with a browser when I can see the songs / artists / albums / etc. just like in the library.
You can add a "send to" in context menu of songs / albums / etc of the library that works more or less like the copy function, but which do not open a window to select where to copy the files. The first time guayadeque see an mp3 player (usb stick) the use can choose if he wants to sync it with guayadeque, in this case guayadeque could ask which is the default directory for the music.
After this, under the "send to" menu there could be a submenu listing the players configured which are connected, the user click on the desired player and guayadeque copy the files to the configured folder.

Have you planned to add the mtp support or what?

Hope my suggestions help

----------


## eltama

> I just had a sudden sense of Deja Vu...


Yes sorry, I didn't see the next page when I wrote that  :Smile:

----------


## eltama

On the first post it says:
*Update from svn*


```
cd guayadeque
svn update
sudo make install
```

don't you need to do 

```
make
```

 before installing?

----------


## camaron1

I think an important feature of mp3 player support would be the capacity to decode on the fly. Many people use flac format (or other ones, not just mp3)and having to use external software to do this would invalidate the convenience of things like drag and drop or synchronization between folders.

Good luck on this one. I don't use mp3 players personally but it seems that it is a feature requested by many. It would likely bring lots of new users. In fact if you get this right I don't see what would stop Guayadeque from being THE de facto Linux player/organizer.

----------


## camaron1

> On the first post it says:
> *Update from svn*
> 
> 
> ```
> cd guayadeque
> svn update
> sudo make install
> ```
> ...


This is what I do and it always works:


```
cd guayadeque
svn update
./build
sudo make install
```

----------


## eltama

> This is what I do and it always works:
> 
> 
> ```
> cd guayadeque
> svn update
> ./build
> sudo make install
> ```


yeah I know that that works, I usually do that to, but usually ./build takes more time than make. That's why the first post has both options, but make should be added.

----------


## eltama

> I think an important feature of mp3 player support would be the capacity to decode on the fly. Many people use flac format (or other ones, not just mp3)and having to use external software to do this would invalidate the convenience of things like drag and drop or synchronization between folders.
> player/organizer.


I agree, the two features PMP users usually ask are syncing and transcoding.

----------


## mr_hangman

> I want to work on the USB devices features but I need to know exactly what kind of things you expect from guayadeque to do with any media player. Please post what you think it is needed for a USB device or a media player support
> Thanks for your help


Well, I maybe the wrong one to answer this but I think my opinion might be useful in some way. This new feature could probably expand the way people like me listen to the music.

I rarely listen to the music from a media player but when I do, I connect my dumb phone via bluetooth and directly copy songs to it using just nautilus. 
The problem is that the files can be large and there is limited  space on the phone. So, I usually convert them to smaller mp3 files before transfering. 

As far as I can see, synchronizing playlists, converting files on the fly and many others are wonderful ideas. I imagine a tab for this where all features are integrated and allows synchronization between the library and the device. 
I heard that iTunes can pull playing information from an ipod and scrobble it to last.fm. This could be wonderful for those who own an ipod.

One thing that bugs me in some other players is that they try to be too clever. When I plug in my device, the player pops up a window asking me what to do when I just want to copy some documents or pictures. 

Anyway, thank you for implementing this feature. I'm really excited to see and test it.

----------


## anonbeat

> On the first post it says:
> *Update from svn*
> 
> 
> ```
> cd guayadeque
> svn update
> sudo make install
> ```
> ...


*make install* will do it if you didnt before but you can do *make* and then *make install*.

Thanks for your help

----------


## anonbeat

> yeah I know that that works, I usually do that to, but usually ./build takes more time than make. That's why the first post has both options, but make should be added.


./build will update the revision number in splash, about box,...

Thanks for your help

----------


## VastOne

> Yes sorry, I didn't see the next page when I wrote that


 :Wave:   Just great minds working alike I guess....

----------


## Linye

Features for mp3 players that I would expect (like or want).


Transfer music from device to Guayadeque.
Transfer covers and rating to device.
Scrobble plays to Last.fm.
Ability to transfer a dynamic playlist as static. 
Play music from device in Guayadeque.
Manage the device from Guayaquede (edit info, download album covers, etc.).
Eject the device from Guayadeque.



Don't know if all are posible or in the scope of what Guayadeque wants to be.

----------


## VastOne

Anonbeat,

I was doing some cleanup for backup purposes and happened to look into /var/crash/ and came upon a file _usr_bin_guayadeque.1000.crash.  It normally would not be a big deal but this file is 1.1 gig in size, which on some systems could and would be more than 10% of the file system.

Just wanted you to know this and perhaps think of a cleanup process for this file.

----------


## VastOne

One other thing - In 10.10 the sound Icon is now showing the player and what is going on.  Mine shows Rhythmbox even though I do not have it installed (blech), so the question is do you know what is required to have Guayadeque be a part of that new feature?

----------


## jovean

Problem (PPA svn on 10.4): If the Magnatune and Jamendo tabs are enabled, then startup requires and insane amount of time.  At least for me - I have all the genre's on Magnatune enabled, and about a dozen on Jamendo.  I assume GQ is updating the catalogs - but (IMHO) that should only be done by user request (with an "alert if catalog more than x days old" option?) - or in the bg once the interface is loaded and usable.

That said, I also want to say a heartfelt "Thank you for your hard work, openness to suggestions, and a piece of software that is a real pleasure to use."

----------


## anonbeat

> Problem (PPA svn on 10.4): If the Magnatune and Jamendo tabs are enabled, then startup requires and insane amount of time.  At least for me - I have all the genre's on Magnatune enabled, and about a dozen on Jamendo.  I assume GQ is updating the catalogs - but (IMHO) that should only be done by user request (with an "alert if catalog more than x days old" option?) - or in the bg once the interface is loaded and usable.
> 
> That said, I also want to say a heartfelt "Thank you for your hard work, openness to suggestions, and a piece of software that is a real pleasure to use."


Its not updating the catalogs. Its opening the databases and filling all the list boxes.
If you have jamendo enabled with 100,000 tracks it takes some time to load.
This can be made more faster but at the expenses of using more memory.

Thanks for your help

----------


## jovean

> Its not updating the catalogs. Its opening the databases and filling all the list boxes.
> If you have jamendo enabled with 100,000 tracks it takes some time to load.
> This can be made more faster but at the expenses of using more memory.
> 
> Thanks for your help


Is it possible to that after the main interface has loaded - and provide a "please wait - opening database" sort of message, if the user opens the Jamendo/Magnatune tab before it is done loading?

----------


## eltama

> *make install* will do it if you didnt before but you can do *make* and then *make install*.
> 
> Thanks for your help


I didn't know that, thanks!

----------


## kinggo

I've been searching this thread but couldn't find any specific answer........
My question is what about .cue support? Is this really such a problem on linux? I have a lot of mixed CD's ripped as one track with corresponding .cue file. Audacius works with .cue but other than that I don't like it.
Today I found a player called Foobnix that can handle .cue properly and looks promising but it's quite different concept with different goals then guayadeque. I'll stick with guayadeque with or without .cue support but still this doesn't seem to be hard to implement and it really is a common feature of most non linux players. And an important one for those who prefer electronic music, mixes and stuff like that.

----------


## eltama

> I've been searching this thread but couldn't find any specific answer........
> My question is what about .cue support? Is this really such a problem on linux? I have a lot of mixed CD's ripped as one track with corresponding .cue file. Audacius works with .cue but other than that I don't like it.
> Today I found a player called Foobnix that can handle .cue properly and looks promising but it's quite different concept with different goals then guayadeque. I'll stick with guayadeque with or without .cue support but still this doesn't seem to be hard to implement and it really is a common feature of most non linux players. And an important one for those who prefer electronic music, mixes and stuff like that.


There is no cue support on guayadeque yet. I don't use cue sheets but I think it's an important feature for many people.

By the way, vote this idea to promote cue support: Idea 46

----------


## dnitious

Hi, I love Guayadeque!  Best player I've used on Ubuntu and I've tried a lot.  However, I do have an issue that I need assistance with.  I edit my tags from the file tab.  Some of my tracks are not in sub-directories under my main music directory.  Most of these tracks are usually represented by a little music note icon.  When I right click and select edit, the tag edit screen comes up.  Some of these tracks are represented by (what appears to be) a little white paper with a corner bent icon.  When I right click on these and select edit the track, the tag editor does not pop up.  I noticed these tracks are files that I copied from my PC to a mass storage device and then copied from the device to my laptop. I am running 0.2.6 on both machines and running Lucid on the PC and Karmic on the laptop.

----------


## anonbeat

> Hi, I love Guayadeque!  Best player I've used on Ubuntu and I've tried a lot.  However, I do have an issue that I need assistance with.  I edit my tags from the file tab.  Some of my tracks are not in sub-directories under my main music directory.  Most of these tracks are usually represented by a little music note icon.  When I right click and select edit, the tag edit screen comes up.  Some of these tracks are represented by (what appears to be) a little white paper with a corner bent icon.  When I right click on these and select edit the track, the tag editor does not pop up.  I noticed these tracks are files that I copied from my PC to a mass storage device and then copied from the device to my laptop. I am running 0.2.6 on both machines and running Lucid on the PC and Karmic on the laptop.


Can you check what makes that files different? maybe dont have the right file extension?

Thanks for your help

----------


## rotave

Hi, not sure if this is a problem for anyone else but Guayadeque is crashing on me when I try to download album covers. I'm running version 0.2.8-. I get the following error and then Guayadeque closes:

Error: Image file is not of type 15.
Error 404 getting remote image 'http://www.coversproject.com/static/thumbs/album/album_dwight%2520yoakam_just%2520lookin%2520for%25  20a%2520hit.png'
HTTP/1.1 404 Not Found
Date: Wed, 15 Sep 2010 11:12:32 GMT
Server: Apache/2.2.15 (EL)
Content-Length: 356
Connection: close
Content-Type: text/html; charset=iso-8859-1

Error: Image file is not of type 15.
Segmentation fault

----------


## anonbeat

> Hi, not sure if this is a problem for anyone else but Guayadeque is crashing on me when I try to download album covers. I'm running version 0.2.8-. I get the following error and then Guayadeque closes:
> 
> Error: Image file is not of type 15.
> Error 404 getting remote image 'http://www.coversproject.com/static/thumbs/album/album_dwight%2520yoakam_just%2520lookin%2520for%25  20a%2520hit.png'
> HTTP/1.1 404 Not Found
> Date: Wed, 15 Sep 2010 11:12:32 GMT
> Server: Apache/2.2.15 (EL)
> Content-Length: 356
> Connection: close
> ...


Can you do a backtrace ? Instructions in the first post of this thread.

Thanks for your help

----------


## Lysias

Lyrics from lyricsplugin.com get this added at the end:



```
<a href="http://www.tunerankings.com/" target="_blank">www.tunerankings.com</a>
```

----------


## anonbeat

> Lyrics from lyricsplugin.com get this added at the end:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> <a href="http://www.tunerankings.com/" target="_blank">www.tunerankings.com</a>
> ```


While I remove this you can edit lyrics and save it

Will be fixed soon

Thanks for your help

----------


## Lysias

> While I remove this you can edit lyrics and save it
> 
> Will be fixed soon
> 
> Thanks for your help


Thanks for the prompt reply. I also noticed that if no lyrics are found, then this is saved as the lyrics:



```
<a href="http://www.lyricsvip.com/" target="_blank">http://www.lyricsvip.com</a>
```

----------


## dnitious

You were right about the file extension.  Once I added .mp3 to the file, they showed up with the music icon and allowed me to edit the tracks.  Thanks for the quick response and thanks for creating such an awesome program!!

----------


## anonbeat

> Thanks for the prompt reply. I also noticed that if no lyrics are found, then this is saved as the lyrics:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> <a href="http://www.lyricsvip.com/" target="_blank">http://www.lyricsvip.com</a>
> ```


This should be fixed now

Thanks for your bug report.

----------


## Lysias

> This should be fixed now
> 
> Thanks for your bug report.


Fixed. Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## Lysias

Guayadeque crashed when I closed it. Good thing it was running in gdb. Here's the backtrace:



```
Program received signal SIGPIPE, Broken pipe.
0x00007ffff3c46661 in writev () from /lib/libc.so.6
(gdb) bt
#0  0x00007ffff3c46661 in writev () from /lib/libc.so.6
#1  0x00007ffff48e1d03 in ?? () from /lib/libdbus-1.so.3
#2  0x00007ffff48d9afc in ?? () from /lib/libdbus-1.so.3
#3  0x00007ffff48d9e06 in ?? () from /lib/libdbus-1.so.3
#4  0x00007ffff48d806d in ?? () from /lib/libdbus-1.so.3
#5  0x00007ffff48c459e in ?? () from /lib/libdbus-1.so.3
#6  0x00007ffff48c4678 in ?? () from /lib/libdbus-1.so.3
#7  0x00007ffff48c4e39 in ?? () from /lib/libdbus-1.so.3
#8  0x00007ffff48c5057 in ?? () from /lib/libdbus-1.so.3
#9  0x0000000000700b49 in guDBusServer::Send (this=<value optimized out>, msg=<value optimized out>) at /home/lysias/bin/guayadeque/src/dbus/gudbus.cpp:198
#10 0x0000000000704424 in ~guDBusNotify (this=0x7fffe4004be0, __in_chrg=<value optimized out>) at /home/lysias/bin/guayadeque/src/dbus/notify.cpp:45
#11 0x000000000054e249 in ~guMainFrame (this=0xc69640, __in_chrg=<value optimized out>) at /home/lysias/bin/guayadeque/src/MainFrame.cpp:756
#12 0x00007ffff76d5422 in wxAppBase::DeletePendingObjects() () from /usr/lib/libwx_gtk2u_core-2.8.so.0
#13 0x00007ffff76d54eb in wxAppBase::ProcessIdle() () from /usr/lib/libwx_gtk2u_core-2.8.so.0
#14 0x00007ffff7639593 in ?? () from /usr/lib/libwx_gtk2u_core-2.8.so.0
#15 0x00007ffff57088c2 in g_main_context_dispatch () from /lib/libglib-2.0.so.0
#16 0x00007ffff570c748 in ?? () from /lib/libglib-2.0.so.0
#17 0x00007ffff570cc55 in g_main_loop_run () from /lib/libglib-2.0.so.0
#18 0x00007ffff3266bb7 in gtk_main () from /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0
#19 0x00007ffff7650558 in wxEventLoop::Run() () from /usr/lib/libwx_gtk2u_core-2.8.so.0
#20 0x00007ffff76d52eb in wxAppBase::MainLoop() () from /usr/lib/libwx_gtk2u_core-2.8.so.0
#21 0x00007ffff7b1447c in wxEntry(int&, wchar_t**) () from /usr/lib/libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0
#22 0x00000000005415b2 in main (argc=1, argv=0x7fffffffda90) at /home/lysias/bin/guayadeque/src/MainApp.cpp:36
```

Though I wonder what that SIGPIPE is all about and why it references stuff in the source directory...

----------


## gespacho

Hi.  My favorite feature is the smart mode.  Is anyone else having trouble getting it to work with KDE?  I want to switch to Kubuntu but, i already don't want to give up Guayadeque!

----------


## Lysias

> Hi.  My favorite feature is the smart mode.  Is anyone else having trouble getting it to work with KDE?  I want to switch to Kubuntu but, i already don't want to give up Guayadeque!


Hi. Can you elaborate more on your problems? I use G-deque on a KDE platform and it works fine, smart mode included. Smart mode requires internet connection to function, though. Make sure you're connected when playing music.

----------


## anonbeat

> Hi. Can you elaborate more on your problems? I use G-deque on a KDE platform and it works fine, smart mode included. Smart mode requires internet connection to function, though. Make sure you're connected when playing music.





> Hi.  My favorite feature is the smart mode.  Is anyone else having trouble getting it to work with KDE?  I want to switch to Kubuntu but, i already don't want to give up Guayadeque!


As lysias explains smart mode have nothing to do with KDE. It needs inet access to query last.fm service but the queries are stored for a week so it may work for already played music for a week without net connection.

In a near future I will add an option to create smart playlist to save as static playlists so you can listen as if it was with net connection but the music is selected like with smart mode. I think is a nice feature for portable players.

Thanks for your help

----------


## gespacho

Hi Thanks. In KDE, it just plain doesn't add tracks to the playlist. Not even in the "add random track/ if empty" mode.   Just stops playing. I have checked my settings in gnome, and tried to set everything up the same. Downloaded all the gstreamer plugins that might help, and have reinistalled with the svn. Same situation.

----------


## eltama

> Hi Thanks. In KDE, it just plain doesn't add tracks to the playlist. Not even in the "add random track/ if empty" mode.   Just stops playing. I have checked my settings in gnome, and tried to set everything up the same. Downloaded all the gstreamer plugins that might help, and have reinistalled with the svn. Same situation.


Just in case, do you have any filter set? Try removing them if you do.

----------


## gespacho

> Just in case, do you have any filter set? Try removing them if you do.


I promise i'm not this dumb, because i tried the filters before, but since i reinstalled with the SVN version, today, "deny recent tracks" was activated, didn't notice. 

This means two things:  using the latest version (svn) was the right idea, but otherwise, i'm a total newb/dufus.   

Thanks for a great music player, the first i've found since coming to Linux!!!     

Any chance of integrating the mproject? or some visualizer, then it would be perfect!!!

----------


## eltama

> I promise i'm not this dumb, because i tried the filters before, but since i reinstalled with the SVN version, today, "deny recent tracks" was activated, didn't notice. 
> 
> This means two things:  using the latest version (svn) was the right idea, but otherwise, i'm a total newb/dufus.   
> 
> Thanks for a great music player, the first i've found since coming to Linux!!!     
> 
> Any chance of integrating the mproject? or some visualizer, then it would be perfect!!!


So, is it working fine now?

I second the idea of integrating ProjectM: http://projectm.sourceforge.net/

----------


## jovean

Problem (PPA on 10.4): If I play a track until the end, and there are no more tracks in the playlist, then close the program, that track is not marked as played.

----------


## gespacho

> So, is it working fine now?
> 
> I second the idea of integrating ProjectM: http://projectm.sourceforge.net/


Thanks. It is working fine!         While i'm here, i guess i'll get greedy, and say:  projectM, and a "pretty pictures" style artwork browser, and i'm in heaven.   Great job, nonetheless, Anonbeat,   there are hundreds of players, and you're getting it right IMHO.

----------


## nothingspecial

> In a near future I will add an option to create smart playlist to save as static playlists so you can listen as if it was with net connection but the music is selected like with smart mode. I think is a nice feature for portable players.


Excellent news  :Very Happy:

----------


## ivanovnegro

> In a near future I will add an option to create smart playlist to save as static playlists so you can listen as if it was with net connection but the music is selected like with smart mode. I think is a nice feature for portable players.


That sounds great!!

----------


## VastOne

An interesting article and comments that features Guayadeque.

----------


## ivanovnegro

> An interesting article and comments that features Guayadeque.


Its interesting, I saw this article a couple of months ago.
One thing I noticed is that all people want to have this iTunes look. And that is where g-deque is unique with its interface because its not looking like iTunes, I like that, I dont want an iTunes alternative, I want an awesome, fast and very responsive and powerful player, and g-deque fits all these needs more like all of them in this article. Maybe that is one reason when I found some comments about g-deque like the interface is looking bad or something, ok they dont updated their pictures like the article is older too, and dont want to try the power of g-deque.
G-deque has almost everything that the other players have and even more but the other ones are lacking everytime in one or more aspects.
What is bothering is that all players listed there cannot handle large music libraries properly, excepted g-deque, and I mean _really_ large music libraries.
Ok, sorry for this post here, its better it would be on the discussion thread, but I had to answer respect to this article because all players make so many publicity that they can handle large libraries, its definitely not true in my opinion.
I dont say the other players are bad, for a small collection they have awesome features too.
Again, Im sorry posted this here but it had to go out.
It was only a little bit thinking, I know its my personal opinion.

----------


## VastOne

> Its interesting, I saw this article a couple of months ago.
> One thing I noticed is that all people want to have this iTunes look. And that is where g-deque is unique with its interface because its not looking like iTunes, I like that, I dont want an iTunes alternative, I want an awesome, fast and very responsive and powerful player, and g-deque fits all these needs more like all of them in this article. Maybe that is one reason when I found some comments about g-deque like the interface is looking bad or something, ok they dont updated their pictures like the article is older too, and dont want to try the power of g-deque.
> G-deque has almost everything that the other players have and even more but the other ones are lacking everytime in one or more aspects.
> What is bothering is that all players listed there cannot handle large music libraries properly, excepted g-deque, and I mean _really_ large music libraries.
> Ok, sorry for this post here, its better it would be on the discussion thread, but I had to answer respect to this article because all players make so many publicity that they can handle large libraries, its definitely not true in my opinion.
> I dont say the other players are bad, for a small collection they have awesome features too.
> Again, Im sorry posted this here but it had to go out.
> It was only a little bit thinking, I know its my personal opinion.


I think it is very relevant to be here now because Anon has asked for opinions on what can be added to G-Que and that article goes into detail to explain comparisons.  Obviously incorrect in some areas, saying that this forum is the developer and as you saw in the comments, I just retried all of them to get a look at where G-Que is standing right now, and you are correct, it is not even close.  It took 35 minutes for most of them to load 22,000 files I have. I cannot imagine the time it would take a library of 200,000 to load.

----------


## ivanovnegro

> I think it is very relevant to be here now because Anon has asked for opinions on what can be added to G-Que and that article goes into detail to explain comparisons.  Obviously incorrect in some areas, saying that this forum is the developer and as you saw in the comments, I just retried all of them to get a look at where G-Que is standing right now, and you are correct, it is not even close.  It took 35 minutes for most of them to load 22,000 files I have. I cannot imagine the time it would take a library of 200,000 to load.


Thanks for your comment.
And yes its right, they forget to mention that the developer of g-deque is only Anonbeat and this fact is outstanding. 
Yes the forums are helping to test and so on and thats great, and again outstanding for the development of g-deque I think. 
You have this great software and you are involved like NothingSpecial mentioned at the beginning of the discussion thread.

PS: Now I saw your post and your correction, great comment there on this article. I think I saw the same on OMG Ubuntu telling that g-deque is developing by the Ubuntu Forums.

----------


## anonbeat

> An interesting article and comments that features Guayadeque.


This is another one. I miss that they talk more of the details but not bad
http://tuxarena.blogspot.com/2010/09...io-player.html

----------


## camaron1

> An interesting article and comments that features Guayadeque.


I think I've tried them all at some point but in spite of all the rhetoric I believe they are mostly crap. Funny enough the best one IMHO is not mentioned: atunes (but I personally don't like Java apps.). Now I kind of feel grateful that Songbird stopped Linux support because as a consequence some kind soul mentioned Guayadeque in the blog as an alternative. It is so that I came across it. I've kept Songbird all this time mainly because its tagger is more convenient than Guayadeque's (it keeps a database of composers, artists and albums so it suggests options as you type: I really miss this as it is a great time-saving feature}. Other than that I can't believe now that I endured such kind of performance (or lack of...). 
Guayadeque can be awkward as well (how badly it resizes for example); but in the main thing which is playing, organizing, managing, accessing, discovering and in general relating to your music (and all this in the fastest and most responsive way) I really think it has no peers by many miles (in Linux at least). It is one of those almost rare pieces of software that do what you want it to do in the way you want it to do it and not the other way around. It just makes me wonder what it will be like in a year time.

----------


## camaron1

Here is a bug Anon. For a long time it looked to me as random crashes when manually adding album cover but I am now confident as to when it happens. To reproduce it:
1-Right-click on an album and choose *select cover location*
2-Browse to your file and choose one.
3-This takes you back to the small window with the title *Select Cover File*
4-At this point if you click OK *BEFORE* the full path appears on the small window Guayadeque will crash.

Regards

----------


## anonbeat

> Here is a bug Anon. For a long time it looked to me as random crashes when manually adding album cover but I am now confident as to when it happens. To reproduce it:
> 1-Right-click on an album and choose *select cover location*
> 2-Browse to your file and choose one.
> 3-This takes you back to the small window with the title *Select Cover File*
> 4-At this point if you click OK *BEFORE* the full path appears on the small window Guayadeque will crash.
> 
> Regards


How can you click OK before the full path appears? can you provide a backtrace please?

Thanks for your help

----------


## Pifilatakanemu

hey,
it has been a while since the German translation was updated.
could you give a short step-to-step introduction as i don't remember how i did it half a year ago?
i specifically need to know how to update the pot-archive...

----------


## camaron1

> How can you click OK before the full path appears? can you provide a backtrace please?
> 
> Thanks for your help


The thing is that you usually can't because you don't have time. But sometimes there is a small delay (say 1 or 2 seconds)and this is when it happens. I'll try to provide a backtrace but as I said if you manage to reproduce it it WILL happen.

----------


## anonbeat

> hey,
> it has been a while since the German translation was updated.
> could you give a short step-to-step introduction as i don't remember how i did it half a year ago?
> i specifically need to know how to update the pot-archive...


This is explained in the first post of this thread. Please let me know if you need something more explained.

Thanks for your help

----------


## camaron1

> How can you click OK before the full path appears? can you provide a backtrace please?
> 
> Thanks for your help


Here is the back trace:



> Program received signal SIGSEGV, Segmentation fault.
> 0xffffffff in ?? ()
> (gdb) bt
> #0  0xffffffff in ?? ()
> #1  0xb7d72839 in wxGetTopLevelParent(wxWindow*) ()
>    from /usr/lib/libwx_gtk2u_core-2.8.so.0
> #2  0xb7d76355 in wxWindowBase::~wxWindowBase() ()
>    from /usr/lib/libwx_gtk2u_core-2.8.so.0
> #3  0xb7c6c6aa in wxWindow::~wxWindow() ()
> ...


Regards

----------


## wishingstar

I have been facing a weird problem with the latest version, it is not serious but noticeable:

1-Have the lyrics tab open, with songs loaded in the now playing list
2-play a song
3-the second the lyrics appear on screen, there is a screeching sound in the song for a short time (1-2 sec) then playback is normal again.

This happens for maybe 8 songs out of 10, and it's getting annoying  :Sad:  otherwise my experience with this latest version is amazing! (Beside some minor slowdowns from my HUGE library)  :Wink:  Great job so far Anonbeat  :Smile: 

I was going to make a suggestion regarding device support, perhaps add the device (when connected) to the main area of G-que as a box (just like Now-playing and Vu-meters) that way it would easily fit with the organization of G-que. Another thing is, programming support for EVERY device will be a nightmare for one person, and i believe it would hinder the development of G-que in other areas, I suggest that perhaps, Anonbeat, you can create basic USB device support and a plugin system for others to program support for devices. That way you can focus on improving the player instead of just adding more device support, just a suggestion  :Smile:

----------


## sleepee

hey, just wanted to stop by and say what a great player this is.
i've already uninstalled banshee and rhythmbox and practically made guayadeque my default music player.
anyway, i've noticed a problem with guayadeque when using the global menu applet.  actually, it works fine with global menu..  the problem is when i removed global menu applet, the menu for guayadeque didn't come back.
i was wondering if there's a workaround for this??

----------


## anonbeat

> hey, just wanted to stop by and say what a great player this is.
> i've already uninstalled banshee and rhythmbox and practically made guayadeque my default music player.
> anyway, i've noticed a problem with guayadeque when using the global menu applet.  actually, it works fine with global menu..  the problem is when i removed global menu applet, the menu for guayadeque didn't come back.
> i was wondering if there's a workaround for this??


I guess you should ask the global menu guys about this. I really dont know why this happens sorry

Thanks for your help

----------


## Lysias

> I have been facing a weird problem with the latest version, it is not serious but noticeable:
> 
> 1-Have the lyrics tab open, with songs loaded in the now playing list
> 2-play a song
> 3-the second the lyrics appear on screen, there is a screeching sound in the song for a short time (1-2 sec) then playback is normal again.


I've noticed a similar think (a small gap in playback) but I think this happens when the lyrics are written to the file. To verify, play a song that already has lyrics written or disable the saving of lyrics to files.

----------


## anonbeat

This is the properties that every portable media device will have in guayadeque



Please let me know if you think Im missing something

Thanks for your help

----------


## TheMagicIsOver

I've been noticing an issue in the current svn version. My podcast directory keeps moving back to my home directory. I would also love an option to not remove missing files on rescan. I mount my home music collection using sshfs so sometimes it's not available and I'd like to keep all the files in my library, but still re-scan available directories for new info.  You can imagine the disaster of trying to rescan a 150 gig network location only to realize it was mounted right and your library is now clean.

Keep up the great work on this thing though. It's the best music player on Ubuntu right now.

----------


## sleepee

> I guess you should ask the global menu guys about this. I really dont know why this happens sorry
> 
> Thanks for your help


ok... i'll check it out.
thanks again for the great job you're doing on this project...

edit:  i fixed it.  you were right.  it was global-menu's fault.
i had tried to just disable global-menu, but it seems like i had to remove the packages altogether to get all the menus working normally again...  sorry for the false alarm.

----------


## mr_hangman

> This is the properties that every portable media device will have in guayadeque
> 
> Please let me know if you think Im missing something
> 
> Thanks for your help


That looks really great. I can't wait to test it.

----------


## wishingstar

I have noticed a small usability issue with lyrics (besides the skipping when writing lyrics to file), When G-que queries some server (in my case lyricsplugin) it sends the entire artist and title tags in the query, with normal songs it works fine, but for example the following cases return nothing even though the songs are popular:
1- Artist: Artist 1 Feat. Artist 2
2- Title: Title [Some Remix name here]
3- Artist: artist 1, title: Title [Feat. artist 2]

Could you make it so G-que takes only the first part of the artist/title tag and query that, it would return better results i think (but that's just my opinion)

----------


## ivanovnegro

> This is the properties that every portable media device will have in guayadeque
> 
> 
> 
> Please let me know if you think Im missing something
> 
> Thanks for your help


So far it looks good.

----------


## Garthhh

> This is the properties that every portable media device will have in guayadeque
> 
> 
> 
> Please let me know if you think Im missing something
> 
> Thanks for your help


that looks like it should cover it.  I'll let you know after I try it...

being able to limit the playlist size by Gb will make it easy enough to use the available space on the device, it would be nice to have some indication of the space available....
the behavior when the size of the playlists are larger or smaller than the available space will be important.
easy options for smart or random playlists to fill all available space on what ever device...

----------


## Garthhh

Here are somethings I notice:

on one computer I usually listen to my entire collection as a random [not smart] playlist, deleted from the playlist after being played.
when I do a restart the playlist will be whatever order it was at my last update.  I have to remember to give it a shake when I start.

anyone have any idea how to assign a keyboard shortcut to randomize?

To slightly change my layout I have to assign a new name, if I manually type in the name of the layout I'm presently use, the changes won't persist.  
if I save a new layout & delete the old one all is well
maybe a checkbox/nag screen to allow the default to be modified, along with a way to set the default layout...
I like to have 2 layouts, with one for listening[default], one to edit

----------


## eltama

> I have noticed a small usability issue with lyrics (besides the skipping when writing lyrics to file), When G-que queries some server (in my case lyricsplugin) it sends the entire artist and title tags in the query, with normal songs it works fine, but for example the following cases return nothing even though the songs are popular:
> 1- Artist: Artist 1 Feat. Artist 2
> 2- Title: Title [Some Remix name here]
> 3- Artist: artist 1, title: Title [Feat. artist 2]
> 
> Could you make it so G-que takes only the first part of the artist/title tag and query that, it would return better results i think (but that's just my opinion)


Some time ago I added an idea that includes this, but it hasn't received many votes.
This is a good change to promote it: Try harder to find lyrics  :Capital Razz:

----------


## ivanovnegro

> Some time ago I added an idea that includes this, but it hasn't received many votes.
> This is a good change to promote it: Try harder to find lyrics


I missed this idea, I voted for it right now.

----------


## eltama

> Here are somethings I notice:
> anyone have any idea how to assign a keyboard shortcut to randomize?
> edit


I don't think it's possible, but you can vote on this idea: Guayadeque has very few keyboard shortcuts.

About saving layout, what I would like is to have a combo box to easily choose one of your existing layouts.

----------


## eltama

Another post promoting my ideas  :Smile: 

I have added Multiple Now Playing lists.
It's something I really would like to see in guayadeque.

----------


## Garthhh

> I don't think it's possible, but you can vote on this idea: Guayadeque has very few keyboard shortcuts.
> 
> About saving layout, what I would like is to have a combo box to easily choose one of your existing layouts.


one of my computers has media keys, I use those for start stop next volume....
the other I use the menu key for pause
windows key + up/down key for volume
windows key + right/left for next
I have put in a suggestion for integration with foxytunes, didn't get any traction either. :Sad: 

I like to have control, without forever switching screens.
I find the occasional conflict when a video loads up & starts playing at the same time as what ever music I'm already listening to. i miss the higher level of integration....

----------


## Garthhh

> Another post promoting my ideas 
> 
> I have added Multiple Now Playing lists.
> It's something I really would like to see in guayadeque.


I can;t throw you a vote yet still awaiting moderation :Sad:

----------


## VastOne

> I can;t throw you a vote yet still awaiting moderation


As good as he is, we still have to understand that Anonbeat is still just one man with a family a job and a life...

----------


## genesys87

Hi to all, I've been away from Internet for nearly one month.
Given that there are more than 40 new pages to read and I have not the time (and will!!!) to read them all, please can someone tell me what news are in the world of guayadeque?

A suggest for anonbeat: could you modifity the first post everytime there is a new feature, with the number of the revision (or version), so people can see the progress of this wonderful piece of software without reading all the posts? Thanks.

----------


## anonbeat

> Hi to all, I've been away from Internet for nearly one month.
> Given that there are more than 40 new pages to read and I have not the time (and will!!!) to read them all, please can someone tell me what news are in the world of guayadeque?
> 
> A suggest for anonbeat: could you modifity the first post everytime there is a new feature, with the number of the revision (or version), so people can see the progress of this wonderful piece of software without reading all the posts? Thanks.


I tried to do that but its getting to be too much things to do as my time is very limited.

you can do something like *svn log -l 5* to see last 5 svn commits comments. This way you can see what have been changed but sometimes I include features not documented so ppl will have to find it  :Wink: 

Thanks for your help and welcome back

----------


## genesys87

Thanks for your quick response, anonbeat!
Keep doing the best you can  :Very Happy:

----------


## genesys87

I just saw that there is Jamendo support: how does it works?
I chose the genres in the preferences, but now I don't know what to do  :Smile:

----------


## ivanovnegro

> I just saw that there is Jamendo support: how does it works?
> I chose the genres in the preferences, but now I don't know what to do


Yes, the new things are now Jamendo and Magnatune support.
Yes, you can choose the genres and then you have to click ok and later g-deque loads everything to the jamendo tab or library the same with magnatune.
But be aware that if you choose all genres g-deque needs more time to load and it will need more ressources, but once done it works perfectly.
But first of all you have to enable the tabs for Jamendo and Magnatune in "view".

----------


## genesys87

Thanks, now it works.

----------


## rotwang888

> This is the properties that every portable media device will have in guayadeque
> 
> 
> 
> Please let me know if you think Im missing something
> 
> Thanks for your help


I'm behind on reading this thread, so forgive me if I've missed something.  I'm not sure what the "audio formats" field does in the picture.  But I think it's missing a "transcode as needed" option.  I think Amarok (at least 1.4, not sure about 2.x) had this right.  I would use this all the time with my player, and without it I would just drag and drop with nautilus.  What I mean is an option to, say, transfer certain formats (ogg and mp3 in my case) just as they are, but transcode the flacs to ogg before transferring.  And people with Apple products would need to transcode any ogg or flac files to aac or mp3.
  I also have a question about album art behavior (in the main program, not with portables)... instead of showing the "no cover" icon, could folder.jpg (or whatever is set in preferences) in the directory of the file be shown in cases where it is not associated with the "album"?  I think it used to.  In some cases I have a directory of things like mixed old time radio shows that are not part of the same "album", but which I'd like to use the common folder.jpg I have in the directory.  Some podcasts also will have variations in the album title resulting in some of the files being "orphaned" without a cover, although there is one in the directory.  Thank you.

----------


## anonbeat

> I'm behind on reading this thread, so forgive me if I've missed something.  I'm not sure what the "audio formats" field does in the picture.  But I think it's missing a "transcode as needed" option.  I think Amarok (at least 1.4, not sure about 2.x) had this right.  I would use this all the time with my player, and without it I would just drag and drop with nautilus.  What I mean is an option to, say, transfer certain formats (ogg and mp3 in my case) just as they are, but transcode the flacs to ogg before transferring.  And people with Apple products would need to transcode any ogg or flac files to aac or mp3.
>   I also have a question about album art behavior (in the main program, not with portables)... instead of showing the "no cover" icon, could folder.jpg (or whatever is set in preferences) in the directory of the file be shown in cases where it is not associated with the "album"?  I think it used to.  In some cases I have a directory of things like mixed old time radio shows that are not part of the same "album", but which I'd like to use the common folder.jpg I have in the directory.  Some podcasts also will have variations in the album title resulting in some of the files being "orphaned" without a cover, although there is one in the directory.  Thank you.


About transcoding you can see two options that are 'Transcode to' and 'Using bitrate' which defines which format you want it to force when moving files to the device and also you can force a bitrate. The bitrate is ussefull when you have not a big device and want all files to be 128 for example when you have in your library all to 320 to have higher quality.

----------


## ivanovnegro

Very rarely I have this graphics fault in g-deque like in the picture in the lastfm tab.
Maybe it has to do with my laptop.
Only wanted to report it if somebody has the same problem.

----------


## anonbeat

> Very rarely I have this graphics fault in g-deque like in the picture in the lastfm tab.
> Maybe it has to do with my laptop.
> Only wanted to report it if somebody has the same problem.


What is wrong?

Thanks for your help

----------


## ivanovnegro

> What is wrong?
> 
> Thanks for your help


Can you see on the right side the graphics fault? There is not the scroll bar.

----------


## jovean

An idea regarding the portable devices option panel: since one can only transcode to one format and bitrate at a time, what about putting them in select boxes?  With the option "none" in the format selection box used to disable transcoding.

----------


## anonbeat

> An idea regarding the portable devices option panel: since one can only transcode to one format and bitrate at a time, what about putting them in select boxes?  With the option "none" in the format selection box used to disable transcoding.


That was already done. The new layout also uses tabs to separate audio, playlists and cover options to make it a bit clear

Thanks for your help

----------


## eltama

guayadeque still crashes if you try to play a file that has been moved (I reported this several weeks ago but never got fixed):


```
06:16:52 PM: About to start the faderplaybin in crossfade type
06:16:52 PM: There was not previous playing track in crossfade mode so play this playbin...
06:16:52 PM: guFaderPlayBin::Play (1284916612)
06:16:52 PM: OnMediaTags...
06:16:52 PM: guFaderPlayBin::AudioChanged (1284916612)
06:16:52 PM: OnMediaState: 4 0 1284916612
06:16:52 PM: OnMediaPlayStarted  1284916612
06:16:53 PM: The file dont exists /home/tamalet/Iván Lins/De aquello que yo sé.lyric
06:16:53 PM: guMediaCtrl::GetState 2
06:16:53 PM: StatusChanged( 0, 0, 0, 0 )
06:16:53 PM: Loged in to AudioScrobble service.
06:16:53 PM: OnMediaBitrate... (1284916612) 160000
06:16:53 PM: OnMediaBitrate... (1284916612) 160000
06:16:54 PM: Error: Could not get the content of the lyrics.
06:16:54 PM: OnMediaPosition... 1000 - 281025   1284916612 0
06:16:55 PM: OnMediaPosition... 2052 - 281025   1284916612 0
06:16:56 PM: OnMediaPosition... 3052 - 281025   1284916612 0
06:16:56 PM: guMediaCtrl::DoCleanUp
06:16:56 PM: guFaderPlayBin::~guFaderPlayBin (0)
06:16:56 PM: Finished destroying the playbin 0
Segmentation fault
```

Another problem is that even if when I have enabled Save Lyrics to files and Only for the selected tracks, if I look for a lyrics, it saves it on the files without me pressing the save button.

----------


## eltama

If you implement some kind of media player recognition, please add an option to ignore some devices. I cannot use banshee because each time I start it, it scans my whole external hard drive and I cannot stop it.

----------


## pickarooney

Is there any setting to avoid the following:

I start making a playlist, but as soon as I add the first track a few more get added by the smart playlist function. I have to delete them and add my own tracks. 

I don't want to turn off the smart playlist as I love it normally, but I'd like for it only to add tracks about halfway through the currently playing song so I have time to add my own tracks after it.

----------


## eltama

> Is there any setting to avoid the following:
> 
> I start making a playlist, but as soon as I add the first track a few more get added by the smart playlist function. I have to delete them and add my own tracks. 
> 
> I don't want to turn off the smart playlist as I love it normally, but I'd like for it only to add tracks about halfway through the currently playing song so I have time to add my own tracks after it.


I don't think it's possible, but what's the problem with disabling it for a while while you add your tracks and enabling it later?

----------


## ivanovnegro

Someone mentioned this before I think, Im not sure.
I noticed while playing music that everytime when the next track comes there is after one or two seconds a scratchy sound in g-deque. I mean at the beginning of the next track.

----------


## anonbeat

> Is there any setting to avoid the following:
> 
> I start making a playlist, but as soon as I add the first track a few more get added by the smart playlist function. I have to delete them and add my own tracks. 
> 
> I don't want to turn off the smart playlist as I love it normally, but I'd like for it only to add tracks about halfway through the currently playing song so I have time to add my own tracks after it.


You can add the next tracks using the option Append as next so it will added after the current playing track.

I will try to take a look at what you requested to try to implement it

Thanks for your help

----------


## anonbeat

> Someone mentioned this before I think, Im not sure.
> I noticed while playing music that everytime when the next track comes there is after one or two seconds a scratchy sound in g-deque. I mean at the beginning of the next track.


That glitch is the lyrics being saved to the file. As the tags in mp3 files are usually at the head of the file GStreamer gets the buffer position changed and this is what you hear.

Could be fixed if the lyrics are saved once the track finish playing. Anyways it will happens only once for every file.

Thanks for your help

----------


## anonbeat

> If you implement some kind of media player recognition, please add an option to ignore some devices. I cannot use banshee because each time I start it, it scans my whole external hard drive and I cannot stop it.


You will be able to select which ones to use and which not. The device will only appear available in the menu but will not start scanning till you decide to open it.

Thanks for your help

----------


## PenguinOfSteel

Hi Anon!
The interface for the USB sync seems very good!
There is one thing I don't understand: would it be possible to browse the content of the media player in a library-like tab? This could be useful if I want to know which albums are present and I want to delete some of them or I want to copy them in the guayadeque library

----------


## anonbeat

> Hi Anon!
> The interface for the USB sync seems very good!
> There is one thing I don't understand: would it be possible to browse the content of the media player in a library-like tab? This could be useful if I want to know which albums are present and I want to delete some of them or I want to copy them in the guayadeque library


It will be like its now for Jamendo or magnatune. 

Thanks for your help

----------


## PenguinOfSteel

> It will be like its now for Jamendo or magnatune. 
> 
> Thanks for your help


Thanks to you Anon!!! This is definetely the feature I miss more!!!

----------


## eltama

> You will be able to select which ones to use and which not. The device will only appear available in the menu but will not start scanning till you decide to open it.
> 
> Thanks for your help


Great!

I've been having a look at other players to see how they manage devices.
The new version of Clementine adds basic support (no automatic sync) but looks nice: http://code.google.com/p/clementine-...ortableDevices

I also read that clementine uses fts3 to improve the performance of SQLite. Do you use or know about it?

----------


## Lysias

> [...]
> Could be fixed if the lyrics are saved once the track finish playing. Anyways it will happens only once for every file.


That would be a nice feature and would make the playback more smoother. Something to consider when more pressing issues are dealt with, I think. I'm sure you, anonbeat, have your hands full with the new portable player features. Looking forward to them by the way, though I don't use my player that often and "Copy to" has sufficed well thus far.

----------


## ivanovnegro

I have a new issue.
I noticed in general that the support of flac files isnt so good like the supprt of mp3 with g-deque, maybe because the files are much bigger.
The first problem is the renaming or adding cover art to flac tracks takes too much time while playing music and the program becomes unresponsive for a while or unusable, ok I changed my behaviour, I do it without playing and thought it must be faster, but, its only faster with mp3's.
When I want to rename flacs without playing music it takes too a long time to change the tags or to add new covers, g-deque becomes in general grey and unresponsive sometimes for 4 minutes and sometimes I have to kill the program because I dont see any progress.
I dont know if it was before so hard to change something because now I have all my music on an external hard drive.
So, for me now the changing of tags or covers in flac files is a little bit painful, with the rest it works perfectly.
Btw: I know you are working hard now on the devices support and maybe cannot reply every little issue that someone could have. :Wink:

----------


## VastOne

Anonbeat, do you know the exact color codes to the blue and the green of the logo?

Thanks

----------


## camaron1

> I have a new issue.
> I noticed in general that the support of flac files isnt so good like the supprt of mp3 with g-deque, maybe because the files are much bigger.
> The first problem is the renaming or adding cover art to flac tracks takes too much time while playing music and the program becomes unresponsive for a while or unusable, ok I changed my behaviour, I do it without playing and thought it must be faster, but, its only faster with mp3's.
> When I want to rename flacs without playing music it takes too a long time to change the tags or to add new covers, g-deque becomes in general grey and unresponsive sometimes for 4 minutes and sometimes I have to kill the program because I dont see any progress.
> I dont know if it was before so hard to change something because now I have all my music on an external hard drive.
> So, for me now the changing of tags or covers in flac files is a little bit painful, with the rest it works perfectly.
> Btw: I know you are working hard now on the devices support and maybe cannot reply every little issue that someone could have.


I wonder if it is other the reason: I mainly have flacs and I don't have any of those issues.

----------


## mr_hangman

> Anonbeat, do you know the exact color codes to the blue and the green of the logo?
> 
> Thanks


Do you mean the hex code? You can use color picker tool in gimp but it seems like the designer used gradient for the color. This is roughly what I got  :Wink: 
Blue - 008BCC
Green - ACD33C

----------


## VastOne

> Do you mean the hex code? You can use color picker tool in gimp but it seems like the designer used gradient for the color. This is roughly what I got 
> Blue - 008BCC
> Green - ACD33C


Thanks Mr H !  Those were roughly what i had too, I was just just checking to make sure as my eyes are old and getting more tired.

----------


## mr_hangman

> Thanks Mr H !  Those were roughly what i had too, I was just just checking to make sure as my eyes are old and getting more tired.


I feel a disturbance in the force. Are you making a guayadeque theme for gnome or something?  :Capital Razz:

----------


## ivanovnegro

> I wonder if it is other the reason: I mainly have flacs and I don't have any of those issues.


Thats strange. What Im doing wrong?

----------


## ivanovnegro

> I feel a disturbance in the force. Are you making a guayadeque theme for gnome or something?


That sounds very interesting if the rumor is true. :Capital Razz:

----------


## VastOne

> I feel a disturbance in the force. Are you making a guayadeque theme for gnome or something?


All in good time young Skywalker, all in good time...

----------


## Hreinsi

How is it, will we be able to change language in the future with without changing the hole system  :Smile:

----------


## VastOne

Guayadeque now has a wiki

It is an ongoing shell and just like all wiki anyone can join in and edit.

Please contact me for help and to let me know anything needed

----------


## camaron1

> Guayadeque now has a wiki
> 
> It is an ongoing shell and just like all wiki anyone can join in and edit.
> 
> Please contact me for help and to let me know anything needed


That's really good, I've just uploaded a screen shot (but doesn't seem to show straight away).I may try to help if I figure out how :Smile:

----------


## mr_hangman

> Guayadeque now has a wiki
> 
> It is an ongoing shell and just like all wiki anyone can join in and edit.
> 
> Please contact me for help and to let me know anything needed


This is amazing! Good job, vastone.

A complete linux music manager - cool! That's what guayadeque truly is.

I'm in and will start asap.

----------


## anonbeat

> Guayadeque now has a wiki
> 
> It is an ongoing shell and just like all wiki anyone can join in and edit.
> 
> Please contact me for help and to let me know anything needed





> That's really good, I've just uploaded a screen shot (but doesn't seem to show straight away).I may try to help if I figure out how





> This is amazing! Good job, vastone.
> 
> A complete linux music manager - cool! That's what guayadeque truly is.
> 
> I'm in and will start asap.


Please wait a litle as a new webpage for Guayadeque is being impelemented at this moment with its own forums, wiki and blog.

I will be double work add the info in this when all need to move to the new one within a week or so.

I had the plan to make that web available once added the ipod support.

Thank you all for your help

----------


## camaron1

> Please wait a litle as a new webpage for Guayadeque is being impelemented at this moment with its own forums, wiki and blog.
> 
> I will be double work add the info in this when all need to move to the new one within a week or so.
> 
> I had the plan to make that web available once added the ipod support.
> 
> Thank you all for your help


That's even better!!

----------


## Lysias

Great, a dedicated website for Guayadeque! Sounds good. And the wiki by VastOne et al. looks promising too. I'm certain the information in it can be merged with the new site.

----------


## ivanovnegro

An  own web site for g-deque thats what g-deque needed and the work of VastOne is great.
But now Im confused a little, will anonbeat make an own one? What will happen with the page now of VastOne?

----------


## polarx

I'm really new here. I registered here because i didn't found any good music player for this moment. This is the best player which i ever seen on ubuntu. Thank you for the sharing, this player is standing so close to the foobar2000. I really love it.  :Smile:  :$

----------


## ivanovnegro

> I'm really new here. I registered here because i didn't found any good music player for this moment. This is the best player which i ever seen on ubuntu. Thank you for the sharing, this player is standing so close to the foobar2000. I really love it.  :$


Welcome to our little music enthusiasts community. :Smile:

----------


## mr_hangman

> I'm really new here. I registered here because i didn't found any good music player for this moment. This is the best player which i ever seen on ubuntu. Thank you for the sharing, this player is standing so close to the foobar2000. I really love it.  :$


Welcome to the new music experience on linux. 
Feel free to report any issue you might have.
Enjoy guayadequeing!  :Smile:

----------


## polarx

Thank you very much the welcome  :Very Happy:  Actually, i not really understand how works the playlists system yet. The second thing is that which i change in the player is the equalizer. I would set more detailed the equalizer system same in the foobar, not just 10 tone same in here, maybe more, 20-25 setable tone.  :Smile:  These are my the hugest problems with the player  :Very Happy:

----------


## mr_hangman

> Please wait a litle as a new webpage for Guayadeque is being impelemented at this moment with its own forums, wiki and blog.
> 
> I will be double work add the info in this when all need to move to the new one within a week or so.
> 
> I had the plan to make that web available once added the ipod support.
> 
> Thank you all for your help


This is a great idea. 
I hope there's a way to merge it with Vastone's work. The documentation there is very decent.

----------


## camaron1

> Thank you very much the welcome  Actually, i not really understand how works the playlists system yet. The second thing is that which i change in the player is the equalizer. I would set more detailed the equalizer system same in the foobar, not just 10 tone same in here, maybe more, 20-25 setable tone.  These are my the hugest problems with the player


you can create either static or dynamic playlists. You can select any number of tracks and create a static playlist by using the right-click menu. For a dynamic playlist rith-click Dynamic Playlist on playlist tab. You can set a number of filters, the options are enormous depending on your tagging (labels, genres, etc, etc). Then you can choose to play a playlist directly or use them as Allow or Deny filters (for example, allow hip-hop, deny Last played tracks, or allow seventies music but deny The BEE GEES and ABBA  :Smile: ) 

I agree the equalizer could be more complete but it is actually OK (but don't use presets, create them yourself). Some people here recommends pulse audio equalizer (system-wide) but I'm not a fan personally. 

Hope it helps

EDIT: in case it wasn't clear (I think it wasn't) the filters are your actual saved playlists. The more playlists you generate (again acording to genres, artists, ratings, etc) the more filters you have.

----------


## ivanovnegro

> Thank you very much the welcome  Actually, i not really understand how works the playlists system yet. The second thing is that which i change in the player is the equalizer. I would set more detailed the equalizer system same in the foobar, not just 10 tone same in here, maybe more, 20-25 setable tone.  These are my the hugest problems with the player


What do you mean exactly?
You can choose the smart mode (the symbol is the lamp). With the smart mode enabled for example g-deque will add more tracks automatically to the play list based on your library and similarity of artists in LastFM. In the preferences you can set how the smart mode will be working but the default is good yet too.
And you have a filter to deny tracks you dont want to add, you can set how you want it.
In the preferences you can find too how you want that g-deque plays music when e.g. your playlist is empty. You can do what you want with this program.
G-deque has only this equalizer.

----------


## polarx

Thanks for the fast reply camaron1 and ivanovnegro. 

I mean that I want a simple static playlist or playlists where i can put selected musics from folders into the playlist. Just i set 3 Big folders in libary where are my all of musics and now in the static playlist are the all off playlist files (for example m3u etc.) which were in the folders. And i can't delete these playlists only one way step by step, but here is lots of playlists and i didn't find another way how can i delete the all of with one step. Any idea?

edit.: maybe i understand how to work the playlists. if i drop some tracks from the "Files" Columns and i drop more tracks from another folder the all of tracks will be there in the "now playing" but if i want an other static playlist i not really know how can i do. I can do only dynamic playlist i think.

----------


## camaron1

> Thanks for the fast reply camaron1 and ivanovnegro. 
> 
> I mean that I want a simple static playlist or playlists where i can put selected musics from folders into the playlist. Just i set 3 Big folders in libary where are my all of musics and now in the static playlist are the all off playlist files (for example m3u etc.) which were in the folders. And i can't delete these playlists only one way step by step, but here is lots of playlists and i didn't find another way how can i delete the all of with one step. Any idea?


That happened to me. I don't think you can delete them all at once. You'll have to do them one by one. If you don't wan't that to happen again in Preferences under Library untick *Create Playlists on library scan*
As to create your own static playlists, you have to start with some selected track/tracks and name a playlist. From that point you can always add more tracks to the playlist anytime you want. Not sure if that's what you were asking.

----------


## polarx

> That happened to me. I don't think you can delete them all at once. You'll have to do them one by one. If you don't wan't that to happen again in Preferences under Library untick *Create Playlists on library scan*
> As to create your own static playlists, you have to start with some selected track/tracks and name a playlist. From that point you can always add more tracks to the playlist anytime you want. Not sure if that's what you were asking.


Thanks a lot. I'm a bit sad.  :Sad:  How delete about 5000 playlist?! That is so long time :S

----------


## VastOne

> An  own web site for g-deque thats what g-deque needed and the work of VastOne is great.
> But now Im confused a little, will anonbeat make an own one? What will happen with the page now of VastOne?


The wiki I created is not mine, it is a community and will continue to grow as a community.

----------


## camaron1

> Thanks a lot. I'm a bit sad.  How delete about 5000 playlist?! That is so long time :S


just delate your .guayadeque folder (note the dot at the beginning, it is a hidden folder in your home folder) and restart guayadeque. That will delete your guayadeque database and configuration so you'll have to rescan your library and configure guayadeque again (but much, much quicker than deleting 5000 playlists). This will also delete your labels if you had any. Before Guayadeque rescan your library again remember to untick *Create Playlists on library scan* in Preferences.

----------


## anonbeat

> Thanks a lot. I'm a bit sad.  How delete about 5000 playlist?! That is so long time :S


If you just started using guayadeque delete the guayadeque.db from the ~/.guayadeque dir and start scanning again this time without the create playlist options enabled.

That will get rid of that playlists.

Thanks for your help and welcome.

----------


## camaron1

> If you just started using guayadeque delete the guayadeque.db from the ~/.guayadeque dir and start scanning again this time without the create playlist options enabled.
> 
> That will get rid of that playlists.
> 
> Thanks for your help and welcome.


Maybe it would be a good idea not to have checked the option to create the playlists by default...

----------


## VastOne

> This is a great idea. 
> I hope there's a way to merge it with Vastone's work. The documentation there is very decent.


Thank you.. The docs there are open for any use at all as it is a community site.

I know nothing about web code and merging it except to say that I can backup the data from the wiki site including pictures and send it to anyone.

----------


## polarx

Thanks a lot for everyone, I check it now.  :Very Happy:

----------


## VastOne

> This is amazing! Good job, vastone.
> 
> A complete linux music manager - cool! That's what guayadeque truly is.
> 
> I'm in and will start asap.


Thank you... it has been fun learning the wiki world there and I look forward to seeing it grow as a community.

----------


## polarx

Everything okay now.  :Very Happy:   Thanks a lot for everyone.  :Embarassed:

----------


## VastOne

> Please wait a litle as a new webpage for Guayadeque is being impelemented at this moment with its own forums, wiki and blog.
> 
> I will be double work add the info in this when all need to move to the new one within a week or so.


How would it be double work?  Why not just link from the new web site to an original wiki site rather than recreating it? It is a community site open for anyone to be a part of it and help and some are already doing this.

As I have stated, most organizations have both a web site and a Wiki site for branding and promotional reasons.

It would seem that I am being encouraged to take this Wiki site down, is that the case?

----------


## ivanovnegro

> How would it be double work?  Why not just link from the new web site to an original wiki site rather than recreating it? It is a community site open for anyone to be a part of it and help and some are already doing this.
> 
> As I have stated, most organizations have both a web site and a Wiki site for branding and promotional reasons.
> 
> It would seem that I am being encouraged to take this Wiki site down, is that the case?


For what I know every project has a web page and a wiki page.
The question is if we need both.
In my opinion its a normal process.
In the wiki you can find documentation about the player and how tos, yet implemented in the new wiki and the homepage presents the project in general, ok I dont know how to combine it but I think the wiki could be to find within the new page of g-deque what anonbeat mentioned to do.
Until now we had only this support thread and some smaller things.
For now its a good step forward.
Now when I google g-deque there are appearing more entries.

----------


## anonbeat

> How would it be double work?  Why not just link from the new web site to an original wiki site rather than recreating it? It is a community site open for anyone to be a part of it and help and some are already doing this.
> 
> As I have stated, most organizations have both a web site and a Wiki site for branding and promotional reasons.
> 
> It would seem that I am being encouraged to take this Wiki site down, is that the case?


I prefer the wiki, the blog and the forums to be in the same hostname guayadeque.org

Right now our friend *bigthinker* is working to bring all that services up and running. He is providing the web hosting and will be the webmaster. I provided, with your donations, the domain name.

Thank you for your help

----------


## VastOne

> I prefer the wiki, the blog and the forums to be in the same hostname guayadeque.org
> 
> Right now our friend *bigthinker* is working to bring all that services up and running. He is providing the web hosting and will be the webmaster. I provided, with your donations, the domain name.
> 
> Thank you for your help


So you want the Wiki site taken down?

----------


## anonbeat

> So you want the Wiki site taken down?


Thinking well its better to try to do the more promotion we can. Its good to have more content about guayadeque. If something gets added in one place and not in the other can be copy/pasted to the other.

----------


## ventrical

OK.. I downloaded it, It started up really good but locked up on one of the radio stations  "guayadeque not responding".

----------


## VastOne

> OK.. I downloaded it, It started up really good but locked up on one of the radio stations  "guayadeque not responding".


This most likely means gstreamer is not setup.  Start guayadeque from terminal and then play a station and report back here what terminal says.

----------


## camaron1

Now that we all agree that there is no harm in having a couple of wikis just a remainder to everyone that the wiki set up by vastone is open to veryone to help.

vastone and myself have added a few commands that can be added to guayadeque. It would be good to have more. I'm sure some of you use your own. Would you mind to share them? You could add them yourself to the wiki or just post them here and we will put them in there.
Thanks

----------


## camaron1

> Now that we all agree that there is no harm in having a couple of wikis just a remainder to everyone that the wiki set up by vastone is open to veryone to help.
> 
> vastone and myself have added a few commands that can be added to guayadeque. It would be good to have more. I'm sure some of you use your own. Would you mind to share them? You could add them yourself to the wiki or just post them here and we will put them in there.
> Thanks


Thinking of it a particularly useful one would be a command similar to *Copy to* but that also copies the covert of each album. Anyone knows how to crack this one?

----------


## TheMagicIsOver

I'm having issues when media files are missing. Guayadeque tends to stop playing music rather than just skipping the missing file and heading to the next. I have a lot of networked music indexed, but would still like to listen to my local music when offline.

----------


## VastOne

> I'm having issues when media files are missing. Guayadeque tends to stop playing music rather than just skipping the missing file and heading to the next. I have a lot of networked music indexed, but would still like to listen to my local music when offline.


The quick fix is to have Guayadeque rescan the library on startup that way only locally connected files will be loaded.

----------


## rotwang888

> The bitrate is ussefull when you have not a big device and want all files to be 128 for example when you have in your library all to 320 to have higher quality.


 I remember getting ready for a road trip trying to stuff as much music as possible into my old 1Gb Creative Stone that only played mp3, so I understand completely.  But in other situations transcoding everything to one format and bitrate can be counterproductive.  My current portable plays ogg, which I prefer over mp3 when transcoding flacs, but if something is in my main library in mp3 I'd rather not lose quality (and time) converting it.  Also, if I'm transferring podcasts as well as music, converting everything to one bitrate will use MORE space by converting those low-bitrate files to 128k or whatever.   Guayadeque makes it easy to drag and drop everything, so a media player interface isn't crucial to me, but it's very convenient to be able to load up a large playlist and have it transfer and convert as needed with one button, without any manual sorting of formats and using external converters. Ok, I'll shut up about this now. :Smile:

----------


## eltama

> The quick fix is to have Guayadeque rescan the library on startup that way only locally connected files will be loaded.


I wouldn't recommend this because when you want to listen to your remote library you would have to rescan it.
Yesterday I rescanned my remote library and I don't know if the network was slow, but it took much more than usual, like 2 hours.

----------


## mr_hangman

> The quick fix is to have Guayadeque rescan the library on startup that way only locally connected files will be loaded.


I wouldn't use this solution if I wanted to preserve the rating of the songs.

I rescanned the library once with the music drive unmounted and all the info in the db was gone.

----------


## eltama

> I remember getting ready for a road trip trying to stuff as much music as possible into my old 1Gb Creative Stone that only played mp3, so I understand completely.  But in other situations transcoding everything to one format and bitrate can be counterproductive.  My current portable plays ogg, which I prefer over mp3 when transcoding flacs, but if something is in my main library in mp3 I'd rather not lose quality (and time) converting it.  Also, if I'm transferring podcasts as well as music, converting everything to one bitrate will use MORE space by converting those low-bitrate files to 128k or whatever.   Guayadeque makes it easy to drag and drop everything, so a media player interface isn't crucial to me, but it's very convenient to be able to load up a large playlist and have it transfer and convert as needed with one button, without any manual sorting of formats and using external converters. Ok, I'll shut up about this now.


I like how it's done in the new version of Clementine: http://code.google.com/p/clementine-...ortableDevices

For transcoding you have three options:
.Do not convert any music
.Convert any music that the device can't play
.Convert all the music

The bitrate should be understood as an upper bound of course. If you specify 192 kbps it doesn't make sense to transcode all your 128 kpbs mp3s to 192 kbps.

----------


## eltama

> I wouldn't use this solution if I wanted to preserve the rating of the songs.
> 
> I rescanned the library once with the music drive unmounted and all the info in the db was gone.


True, that's another problem. You loose all you metadata (tags, raitings, playcounts).

----------


## eltama

I've moved to Maverick already, it was impossible to work with the constant freezes in Lucid.

I've tried editing the labels of some songs in my remote library, which always caused a SegFault in Lucid, and it's working fine!

----------


## VastOne

> I wouldn't recommend this because when you want to listen to your remote library you would have to rescan it.
> Yesterday I rescanned my remote library and I don't know if the network was slow, but it took much more than usual, like 2 hours.





> I wouldn't use this solution if I wanted to preserve the rating of the songs.
> 
> I rescanned the library once with the music drive unmounted and all the info in the db was gone.





> True, that's another problem. You loose all you metadata (tags, raitings, playcounts).


I agree with both of you.  There would need to be something built in to auto-sense that a drive is not connected. Guayadeque should be able to simply skip over a song and go to the next one cleanly if one is missing.

----------


## rotwang888

> I like how it's done in the new version of Clementine: http://code.google.com/p/clementine-...ortableDevices


Yeah.  I liked how it was done in Amarok 1.4, so it makes sense Clementine would be similar.  Do you have to choose a script to use for transcoding?  Amarok had a script manager thing that could be a little fussy, at least running on gnome.

----------


## Sector11

Would like to see some screenshots and "conky" configs showing Guayadeque in action at Conky PitStop

Lets face it, kaivalagi's Conky Guayadeque Python Script is being used by a lot of people.

Support comes in many forms.  Conky is one of them.

Kudos on the developer for a great app!

----------


## VastOne

> Guayadeque now has a wiki
> 
> It is an ongoing shell and just like all wiki anyone can join in and edit.
> 
> Please contact me for help and to let me know anything needed


The wiki is pretty much completed, with the one exception of this area on managing playlists and filters.  I do not use either of those but they are very important.  If anyone wants to fill it in feel free to do it or send me the info and I can add it.

I want to thank Kovtunos, Sector11, Garthhh, Ivanonvegro, David Beardsley, bcammo and Rob Elliot for the work and contributions on the Guayadeque Wiki.

The Wiki also has a forum there now specifically for Wiki related issues so use it for questions about the Wiki.

----------


## pickarooney

I'm still gettting complete freezes after a couple of hours of continuous use (and still forgetting to backtrace  :Sad:  )

----------


## ivanovnegro

> I'm still gettting complete freezes after a couple of hours of continuous use (and still forgetting to backtrace  )


Thats strange because Im using excessively g-deque and sometimes for 10 hours without freezes. 
I mentioned before only some problems with flac files.

----------


## ivanovnegro

> Guayadeque now has a wiki
> 
> It is an ongoing shell and just like all wiki anyone can join in and edit.
> 
> Please contact me for help and to let me know anything needed


I added a screenshot of my favorite g-deque view but couldnt make it visible on the gallery, it was too big. Didnt understand how to upload it properly. Its only in the "files" section.
Can you put it there or say me what I did wrong? I know it has to be saved as thumbnail.

----------


## VastOne

> I added a screenshot of my favorite g-deque view but couldnt make it visible on the gallery, it was too big. Didnt understand how to upload it properly. Its only in the "files" section.
> Can you put it there or say me what I did wrong? I know it has to be saved as thumbnail.


Done. I am not sure what happened, but it went right up for me.

----------


## VastOne

> Thats strange because Im using excessively g-deque and sometimes for 10 hours without freezes. 
> I mentioned before only some problems with flac files.


Same here, I just had it running for 29 straight hours

----------


## ivanovnegro

> Done. I am not sure what happened, but it went right up for me.


Thanks! 
And btw its a really good site now.

----------


## VastOne

> Thanks! 
> And btw its a really good site now.


Thank you and look again because you made the Front Page~!

----------


## PenguinOfSteel

Hi Anon!
In the last period I have substituted "Artist" with "Album Artist" in the library view.

When I right click on "Album Artist" is not possible to add labels. Could you add this when you have time?

Thanks

----------


## gespacho

I am sure this was covered somewhere, but i can't find it.  How do i change my album order to alphabetical instead of by year?   (my years are not tagged well)

Or more importantly, where IS the best place to ask guayadeque support questions?

----------


## VastOne

> I am sure this was covered somewhere, but i can't find it.  How do i change my album order to alphabetical instead of by year?   (my years are not tagged well)
> 
> Or more importantly, where IS the best place to ask guayadeque support questions?


This is the place...You define sort order by clicking Album in your library field at the top.

----------


## anonbeat

> I am sure this was covered somewhere, but i can't find it.  How do i change my album order to alphabetical instead of by year?   (my years are not tagged well)
> 
> Or more importantly, where IS the best place to ask guayadeque support questions?


Right click on the album list box and select Sort by -> Name

Thanks for your help

----------


## gespacho

> Right click on the album list box and select Sort by -> Name
> 
> Thanks for your help


Thanks for your help. i love Guyadeque.   Actually:    i found out how to do this, but i had to right click on the first entry in my albums list (i.e.   "All (3001)"  ). This doesn't seem to be exactly what you had in mind, but it works for me!!

Thanks, again.

----------


## VastOne

> Thanks for your help. i love Guyadeque.   Actually:    i found out how to do this, but i had to right click on the first entry in my albums list (i.e.   "All (3001)"  ). This doesn't seem to be exactly what you had in mind, but it works for me!!
> 
> Thanks, again.


There are many different ways to do things within Guayadeque.  Thank You for asking about sorting, as I now included a section on it at the Wiki under the Docs area.

----------


## eltama

> Yeah.  I liked how it was done in Amarok 1.4, so it makes sense Clementine would be similar.  Do you have to choose a script to use for transcoding?  Amarok had a script manager thing that could be a little fussy, at least running on gnome.


I haven't tried Clementine that much, but I don't think there is a script manager like in Amarok 1.4.

----------


## gnyiri

Hi there,

I've just found this excellent media player. Is there a way to use last.fm scrobbling in offline mode and post the cached history after reconnect? 

thanks

----------


## cephinux

hi

Because of lack of time have'nt been following this thread in the last month. (it's growing too fast  :Smile:  ) I see that there is a new site online and a wiki too.

lately i had a new idea for guayadeque and wanted to share, but I'm not quite sure where to put it. I thought there was some thing like an idea-tracker similiar to brainstorm but i can't find it anymore. Should I write a tracker request on sourceforge or should i start a new discussion on guayadeque.org?

thanks for reading

----------


## camaron1

> hi
> 
> Because of lack of time have'nt been following this thread in the last month. (it's growing too fast  ) I see that there is a new site online and a wiki too.
> 
> lately i had a new idea for guayadeque and wanted to share, but I'm not quite sure where to put it. I thought there was some thing like an idea-tracker similiar to brainstorm but i can't find it anymore. Should I write a tracker request on sourceforge or should i start a new discussion on guayadeque.org?
> 
> thanks for reading


The place is meant to be the IdeaTorrent But you can of course share it as well (that way people know the idea is there and can go and vote for it)

----------


## eltama

> Hi there,
> 
> I've just found this excellent media player. Is there a way to use last.fm scrobbling in offline mode and post the cached history after reconnect? 
> 
> thanks


No, but it's a good idea. You can add it to the IdeaTorrent.

----------


## Glaucous

I love this, I've been looking for a (good) music player which features directory browsing. Although I'm missing one thing, is it possible to specify output device? I'm using ALSA, and I want to output to non-default device.

----------


## Garthhh

I was browsing the idea torrent & notice 3 very similar ideas
#36
#70
& #74
all three of the feature requests revolve around make it easier to see which labels have been applied to which songs, 
[probably] by including label in the configuration drop down that appears when you right click any of the columns in the library or playlist headers

----------


## camaron1

Does anyone use K3b with Guayadeque? I've tried the command 


```
k3b {tp}
```

 and it does open the program but it tells me that it can't open the files. I'm on Gnome and maybe that is the problem. Anyone there?

PD, SoundKonverter works fine

----------


## camaron1

Damn it!! I killed the thread again!!

----------


## VastOne

> Damn it!! I killed the thread again!!


It might have to do more with a stable product.... :Capital Razz:

----------


## mr_hangman

Anon, I just got a seg fault.


```
Program received signal SIGSEGV, Segmentation fault.
0x0810d055 in guTrackInfoCtrl::GetSelectedTracks (this=0x91146f8, 
    tracks=0xbfffee3c) at /home/tian/guayadeque/src/LastFMPanel.cpp:1177
1177        if( m_Info->m_TrackId != wxNOT_FOUND )
(gdb) bt
#0  0x0810d055 in guTrackInfoCtrl::GetSelectedTracks (this=0x91146f8, 
    tracks=0xbfffee3c) at /home/tian/guayadeque/src/LastFMPanel.cpp:1177
#1  0x0810e98c in guLastFMInfoCtrl::OnDoubleClicked (this=0x91146f8, event=...)
    at /home/tian/guayadeque/src/LastFMPanel.cpp:235
#2  0xb7ec43e8 in wxAppConsole::HandleEvent(wxEvtHandler*, void (wxEvtHandler::*)(wxEvent&), wxEvent&) const () from /usr/lib/libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0
#3  0xb7f564d9 in wxEvtHandler::ProcessEventIfMatches(wxEventTableEntryBase const&, wxEvtHandler*, wxEvent&) () from /usr/lib/libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0
#4  0xb7f568f2 in wxEvtHandler::SearchDynamicEventTable(wxEvent&) ()
   from /usr/lib/libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0
#5  0xb7f569e3 in wxEvtHandler::ProcessEvent(wxEvent&) ()
   from /usr/lib/libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0
#6  0xb7c73cdb in wxWindow::GTKProcessEvent(wxEvent&) const ()
   from /usr/lib/libwx_gtk2u_core-2.8.so.0
#7  0xb7c7b2bb in gtk_window_button_press_callback ()
   from /usr/lib/libwx_gtk2u_core-2.8.so.0
#8  0xb70781f4 in _gtk_marshal_BOOLEAN__BOXED ()
   from /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0
#9  0xb788124a in g_closure_invoke () from /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0
#10 0xb7890d50 in ?? () from /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0
#11 0xb789957b in g_signal_emit_valist () from /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0
#12 0xb7899996 in g_signal_emit () from /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0
#13 0xb71a9c46 in gtk_widget_event_internal ()
---Type <return> to continue, or q <return> to quit---
   from /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0
#14 0xb707636d in gtk_propagate_event () from /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0
#15 0xb7076a07 in gtk_main_do_event () from /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0
#16 0xb6f0757a in gdk_event_dispatch () from /usr/lib/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0
#17 0xb77eaf92 in g_main_context_dispatch () from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0
#18 0xb77eb770 in ?? () from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0
#19 0xb77ebe1b in g_main_loop_run () from /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0
#20 0xb7075439 in gtk_main () from /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0
#21 0xb7c65898 in wxEventLoop::Run() () from /usr/lib/libwx_gtk2u_core-2.8.so.0
#22 0xb7cef5ee in wxAppBase::MainLoop() ()
   from /usr/lib/libwx_gtk2u_core-2.8.so.0
#23 0xb7ceef31 in wxAppBase::OnRun() () from /usr/lib/libwx_gtk2u_core-2.8.so.0
#24 0xb7efa16b in wxEntry(int&, wchar_t**) ()
   from /usr/lib/libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0
#25 0xb7efa217 in wxEntry(int&, char**) () from /usr/lib/libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0
#26 0x0813fbab in main (argc=1, argv=0xbffff7b4)
    at /home/tian/guayadeque/src/MainApp.cpp:36
(gdb)
```

Not sure how it happened but I'll try to explain what I was doing.

- Guayadeque was playing the last song in now playing list when I pressed pause about 5 seconds before the end.
- After about 1 minute, I pressed resume, then quickly went to the last.fm panel before the song ended and added 4 songs to now playing list by double clicking similar songs on last.fm panel
- Guayadeque crashed at the end of that song (before playing the songs I just added)

I tried to repeat these steps but couldn't reproduce it.

Edit: FYI, guayadeque had been up and running for 15 hours when it crashed.

----------


## gnyiri

> No, but it's a good idea. You can add it to the IdeaTorrent.


thanks, i'll add my idea

anyway, another fancy feature could be to provide different kind of additional statistics like playcount on album or artist base 

I have a perl script to export a lot of statistics to html format from an Amarok MySQL database, I'm porting the script for Guayadeque (as it uses SQLite3 in the background)

----------


## camaron1

We've managed to gather a bunch of commands that Guayadeque can use to call other programs. You can see them (and add more) in Guayadeque Wiki. You might find some useful to you.

----------


## gnyiri

Just written a perl script to import my Amarok playcount statistics to Guayadeque: 

Checkout from here, if you are interested: 

https://svn.origo.ethz.ch/gdstatcreator/

I used it successfully for ~30000 tracks. 

bye

----------


## VastOne

> Just written a perl script to import my Amarok playcount statistics to Guayadeque: 
> 
> Checkout from here, if you are interested: 
> 
> https://svn.origo.ethz.ch/gdstatcreator/
> 
> I used it successfully for ~30000 tracks. 
> 
> bye


Very nice... I certainly admire someone who sees a problem and then resolves it. 

I have put that code on the Wiki

----------


## discord

I'm running Guayadeque with an extremly large flac collection. The program is becoming unresponsive, or crashing sometimes. How do I log these events and find the source of the errors so I may report them? I was using 1197, however, I'll checkout & compile the latest version now.

----------


## VastOne

> Would like to see some screenshots and "conky" configs showing Guayadeque in action at Conky PitStop
> 
> Lets face it, kaivalagi's Conky Guayadeque Python Script is being used by a lot of people.
> 
> Support comes in many forms.  Conky is one of them.
> 
> Kudos on the developer for a great app!


That is a really good point, Guayadeque is branching to areas where someone using it might not know about this thread or all the support in several other places. I was on the Last.FM thread seeing questions from many people who I never recognized.  Point being, there are a users who are not using Ubuntu and would never see this thread because of that. Conky, is a great example and Kaivalagi had never heard of Guayadeque until I ask him to build the script.  There are users on that thread that are pure Arch users (K being one of them) who are using Guayadeque and it's supported scripts. And because of K's script many Conky users have since started using Guayadeque.

Great products bring out the best in a lot of people...

----------


## VastOne

> I'm running Guayadeque with an extremly large flac collection. The program is becoming unresponsive, or crashing sometimes. How do I log these events and find the source of the errors so I may report them? I was using 1197, however, I'll checkout & compile the latest version now.


The best way is to run a backtrace and send the file to Anonbeat.  The instructions to do this are on the first page of this thread.

----------


## pickarooney

I'm still getting these freezes but guayadeque never creates a backtrace. After I force it to shutdown I type *bt* and "No stack" appears. 

How else can this problem be debugged? Basically if the program runs for over 3-4 hours it will eventually hang completely.

----------


## Garthhh

seems quiet

what is the status of this thread?

should we be asking questions on the wiki or forum over there?

thought there was to be a website too?

I'm still wondering how to move playlists from computer to computer?
I stopped asking figuring it was just the noob shuffle & understanding would come with time.

the feature thing on source forge isn't integrated at all with the rest...

got a weird crash, that only happens on this install, when ever The Who come to the now playing position on the playlist
crash...
my install on my dino PC no problem
I even copied the entire library from there & installed it on this laptop
SOS[same ol stuff]

----------


## Garthhh

I started by typing guayadeque in terminal & putting a song from the who next in the playlist.
I then copied the output of the terminal when it crashed to Anon's email.
He replied
Your cache database is corrupt. Please close guayadeque and then delete the file ~/.guayadeque/cache.db then restart guayadeque again.
all fixed, no more scanning my playlist to make sure the who wasn't coming up soon.

Thanks Juan...

----------


## Padreic

Hello, first of all I wanted to say that guayadeque is a great problem. Finally I found a stable-running music player that looks good and has the features i need (e.g. file browser, a feature I miss in most audio players). I have but one problem: Sometimes the album cover would not display, even though I have a folder.jpg in the song's folder.
I was not able to find a pattern, but I think most of the times if not all times (not sure) this happens, I am playing a FLAC-encoded file. There are FLAC-files though where the cover art gets displayed. Hope you can help me with this.

----------


## ivanovnegro

> Thank you and look again because you made the Front Page~!


Oh, looking so great.
I will look again, no doubt, but for now I havent got internet connection for a week. :Sad: 
Im moving.

----------


## camaron1

> Hello, first of all I wanted to say that guayadeque is a great problem. Finally I found a stable-running music player that looks good and has the features i need (e.g. file browser, a feature I miss in most audio players). I have but one problem: Sometimes the album cover would not display, even though I have a folder.jpg in the song's folder.
> I was not able to find a pattern, but I think most of the times if not all times (not sure) this happens, I am playing a FLAC-encoded file. There are FLAC-files though where the cover art gets displayed. Hope you can help me with this.


By default Guayadeque will look for files called *cover* and *front*. you can add others like *folder* or the translations for you language in preferences>library>words to detect covers

Is that the issue?

----------


## gnyiri

After a few days of use I think that there are two main "issues" with Guayadeque:

1. last.fm scrobbling data is not cached (when being offline) - however I saw some related parts in the source code of the last svn revision but they are commented
2. the database is not 'permanent': I mean the playcount data is lost when an mp3 file is moved to another place

apart from that it is the best music player I've ever used  :Smile:

----------


## camaron1

> 2. the database is not 'permanent': I mean the playcount data is lost when an mp3 file is moved to another place
> 
> apart from that it is the best music player I've ever used


Not only the playcount but any labels and ratings associated with the file (which is defined as a path; if you change the path as far as the database is concerned it is a different file). Also album art which will be recovered on re-scan unless you have more than one album associated to a single folder.

PD; yes, it is the best one I've ever used too

----------


## gnyiri

> Not only the playcount but any labels and ratings associated with the file (which is defined as a path; if you change the path as far as the database is concerned it is a different file). Also album art which will be recovered on re-scan unless you have more than one album associated to a single folder.
> 
> PD; yes, it is the best one I've ever used too


Maybe its intentional, I don' know. I think it would be quite easy to implement the permanent database like AmaroK does, since Guayadeque also uses an SQL (OK, its SQLite) database in the background. 

Anyway, I realized that when the environment variable http_proxy is set with correct username/password in my corporate network, last.fm scrobbling works fine  :Smile:

----------


## camaron1

> Maybe its intentional, I don' know. I think it would be quite easy to implement the permanent database like AmaroK does, since Guayadeque also uses an SQL (OK, its SQLite) database in the background. 
> 
> Anyway, I realized that when the environment variable http_proxy is set with correct username/password in my corporate network, last.fm scrobbling works fine


I've no clue how easy it is but definitely it would be very convenient. As it is my (or yours) music directory is totally hooked to Guayadeque: the time i move something I lost all the metadata no stored in the files themselves. Is this a good example of vendors lock-in?  :Capital Razz:

----------


## Bitter Peace

Nevermind

----------


## VastOne

disregard

----------


## Bitter Peace

> What distro are you running on?  Ubuntu? Lucid? Koala? Jaunty? Intrepid?  Hardy?


9.10, as is stated to the left underneath my avatar.

I just installed version 1.6.3of taglib, and now I get a CMake error.



```
CMake Error at /usr/share/cmake-2.6/Modules/CMakeDetermineCompilerId.cmake:54 (FILE):
  file Internal CMake error when trying to open file:
  /home/thomas/guayadeque/CMakeFiles/CompilerIdC/CMakeCCompilerId.c for
  writing.
Call Stack (most recent call first):
  /usr/share/cmake-2.6/Modules/CMakeDetermineCompilerId.cmake:64 (CMAKE_DETERMINE_COMPILER_ID_WRITE)
  /usr/share/cmake-2.6/Modules/CMakeDetermineCompilerId.cmake:25 (CMAKE_DETERMINE_COMPILER_ID_BUILD)
  /usr/share/cmake-2.6/Modules/CMakeDetermineCCompiler.cmake:117 (CMAKE_DETERMINE_COMPILER_ID)
  CMakeLists.txt:8 (project)


CMake Error at /usr/share/cmake-2.6/Modules/CMakeDetermineCompilerId.cmake:54 (FILE):
  file Internal CMake error when trying to open file:
  /home/thomas/guayadeque/CMakeFiles/CompilerIdC/CMakeCCompilerId.c for
  writing.
Call Stack (most recent call first):
  /usr/share/cmake-2.6/Modules/CMakeDetermineCompilerId.cmake:64 (CMAKE_DETERMINE_COMPILER_ID_WRITE)
  /usr/share/cmake-2.6/Modules/CMakeDetermineCompilerId.cmake:25 (CMAKE_DETERMINE_COMPILER_ID_BUILD)
  /usr/share/cmake-2.6/Modules/CMakeDetermineCCompiler.cmake:117 (CMAKE_DETERMINE_COMPILER_ID)
  CMakeLists.txt:8 (project)


-- The C compiler identification is unknown
CMake Error at /usr/share/cmake-2.6/Modules/CMakeDetermineCompilerId.cmake:54 (FILE):
  file Internal CMake error when trying to open file:
  /home/thomas/guayadeque/CMakeFiles/CompilerIdCXX/CMakeCXXCompilerId.cpp for
  writing.
Call Stack (most recent call first):
  /usr/share/cmake-2.6/Modules/CMakeDetermineCompilerId.cmake:64 (CMAKE_DETERMINE_COMPILER_ID_WRITE)
  /usr/share/cmake-2.6/Modules/CMakeDetermineCompilerId.cmake:25 (CMAKE_DETERMINE_COMPILER_ID_BUILD)
  /usr/share/cmake-2.6/Modules/CMakeDetermineCXXCompiler.cmake:128 (CMAKE_DETERMINE_COMPILER_ID)
  CMakeLists.txt:8 (project)


CMake Error at /usr/share/cmake-2.6/Modules/CMakeDetermineCompilerId.cmake:54 (FILE):
  file Internal CMake error when trying to open file:
  /home/thomas/guayadeque/CMakeFiles/CompilerIdCXX/CMakeCXXCompilerId.cpp for
  writing.
Call Stack (most recent call first):
  /usr/share/cmake-2.6/Modules/CMakeDetermineCompilerId.cmake:64 (CMAKE_DETERMINE_COMPILER_ID_WRITE)
  /usr/share/cmake-2.6/Modules/CMakeDetermineCompilerId.cmake:25 (CMAKE_DETERMINE_COMPILER_ID_BUILD)
  /usr/share/cmake-2.6/Modules/CMakeDetermineCXXCompiler.cmake:128 (CMAKE_DETERMINE_COMPILER_ID)
  CMakeLists.txt:8 (project)


-- The CXX compiler identification is unknown
-- Check for working C compiler: /usr/bin/gcc
-- Check for working C compiler: /usr/bin/gcc -- works
-- Detecting C compiler ABI info
-- Detecting C compiler ABI info - done
-- Check for working CXX compiler: /usr/bin/c++
-- Check for working CXX compiler: /usr/bin/c++ -- works
-- Detecting CXX compiler ABI info
-- Detecting CXX compiler ABI info - done
-- Using install prefix /usr ...
-- Found wxWidgets: TRUE
-- checking for module 'gstreamer-0.10'
--   found gstreamer-0.10, version 0.10.25
-- checking for module 'gstreamer-controller-0.10'
--   found gstreamer-controller-0.10, version 0.10.25
-- checking for module 'sqlite3'
--   found sqlite3, version 3.6.16
-- checking for module 'libcurl'
--   found libcurl, version 7.19.5
-- checking for module 'taglib>=1.6.1'
--   found taglib, version 1.6.3
-- checking for module 'dbus-1'
--   found dbus-1, version 1.2.16
-- checking for module 'flac'
--   found flac, version 1.2.1
Current revision is 1264
-- Configuring incomplete, errors occurred!
```

Do you have any ideas what that is about?

----------


## VastOne

> 9.10, as is stated to the left underneath my avatar.


Sorry, I should have checked there first... :Confused: 





> I just installed version 1.6.3of taglib, and now I get a CMake error.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> CMake Error at /usr/share/cmake-2.6/Modules/CMakeDetermineCompilerId.cmake:54 (FILE):
>   file Internal CMake error when trying to open file:
>   /home/thomas/guayadeque/CMakeFiles/CompilerIdC/CMakeCCompilerId.c for
>   writing.
> ...



Did you run this from the first page of this thread? It looks as if you do not have all the tools loaded for it to run



```
cd
sudo apt-get install subversion build-essential cmake libwxgtk2.8-dev libtagc0-dev libsqlite3-dev libcurl4-openssl-dev libdbus-1-dev libgstreamer0.10-dev libflac-dev
svn co http://guayadeque.svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/guayadeque/Trunk guayadeque
cd guayadeque
./build
sudo make install
```

----------


## anonbeat

> 9.10, as is stated to the left underneath my avatar.
> 
> I just installed version 1.6.3of taglib, and now I get a CMake error.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> CMake Error at /usr/share/cmake-2.6/Modules/CMakeDetermineCompilerId.cmake:54 (FILE):
>   file Internal CMake error when trying to open file:
> ...


Do you have installed build-essential package ? there are step by step guide on how to install in first post of this thread.

----------


## Bitter Peace

> Did you run this from the first page of this thread? It looks as if you do not have all the tools loaded for it to run
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> cd
> sudo apt-get install subversion build-essential cmake libwxgtk2.8-dev libtagc0-dev libsqlite3-dev libcurl4-openssl-dev libdbus-1-dev libgstreamer0.10-dev libflac-dev
> svn co http://guayadeque.svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/guayadeque/Trunk guayadeque
> cd guayadeque
> ...


Isn't that just for the install? In any case, yes I did run that. I'm beginning to suspect I might be better off reinstalling, as I've never had that CMake error before. 




> Do you have installed build-essential package ? there are step by step guide on how to install in first post of this thread.


Yes, I have all of those installed.

----------


## VastOne

> Isn't that just for the install? In any case, yes I did run that. I'm beginning to suspect I might be better off reinstalling, as I've never had that CMake error before. 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I have all of those installed.


A re install will not load those.  You have to run those separately to get the tools needed to upgrade via svn

----------


## Bitter Peace

> A re install will not load those.  You have to run those separately to get the tools needed to upgrade via svn


Oh, alright. I'm going to work on that tomorrow.

For the time being, thanks a lot! I'll be getting back to you... :Capital Razz:

----------


## Don_Felipe

When guayadeque is playing a song and I double click on a music file in nautilus the actual song stops and the new song is displayed in the now playing list. But it is not played immediately. I have to doubleclick the song once more and then it is played normally.
Is that a bug or a feature or has it something to do with the "play-preview-feature" of nautilus when the mouse is over the file?

----------


## Glaucous

Now I'm using Ubuntu and Pulseaudio, isn't it possible to set which sound ouput Guayadeque should use? I don't always want it to use the default device.

----------


## VastOne

> what is the status of this thread?
> 
> should we be asking questions on the wiki or forum over there?


The forum at the wiki is just for the Guayadeque Community (us), the wiki and/or conky related to Guayadeque although one could ask anything and get an answer.

But I have similar questions:

Will there be a transition?

Is the forum live at the web site now?

Should people be encouraged to now post at the web site or here?

----------


## psych1610

I have a quick question on "smart mode". Judging from what it's been doing it analyzes the current playing song (and possibly past ones?) and chooses new songs to play based on what it sees.

I came from Banshee and this sounds a lot like the Mirage playlist generator extension that the team has going over there.. is it?

I'm also curious if anyone can point me to a resource or tell me a little bit about what it analyzes and how it goes about choosing? I added one song about an hour ago and from then on Guayadeque has been serving up the hits based on, I assume, that one song.

----------


## VastOne

> I have a quick question on "smart mode". Judging from what it's been doing it analyzes the current playing song (and possibly past ones?) and chooses new songs to play based on what it sees.
> 
> I came from Banshee and this sounds a lot like the Mirage playlist generator extension that the team has going over there.. is it?
> 
> I'm also curious if anyone can point me to a resource or tell me a little bit about what it analyzes and how it goes about choosing? I added one song about an hour ago and from then on Guayadeque has been serving up the hits based on, I assume, that one song.


Yes, that is what is going on and I am not sure of the "how" that Anonbeat designed it but I can tell you a couple of things.

1 - I listen to a lot of Ambient, New Age, Healing and Drone.  If I start a song that is no beat and a pure drone, that is all I will hear for hours using Smart Mode and I am very impressed with it.

2 - I have found that if I start the same song to kick off the smart mode, I get a set of songs.  The next time or next day starting the same song, I get just about the same set of songs (5 of 6).  So it does lock into some set of a pattern and perhaps keeps it but again, Anonbeat would know better regarding the how.

----------


## Linye

^^^

I think that Anon has mentioned that it uses the last.fm data for the Smart Mode.

----------


## features

> I have a quick question on "smart mode". Judging from what it's been doing it analyzes the current playing song (and possibly past ones?) and chooses new songs to play based on what it sees.
> 
> I came from Banshee and this sounds a lot like the Mirage playlist generator extension that the team has going over there.. is it?
> 
> I'm also curious if anyone can point me to a resource or tell me a little bit about what it analyzes and how it goes about choosing? I added one song about an hour ago and from then on Guayadeque has been serving up the hits based on, I assume, that one song.


I've noticed this recently, too.  I have quite a bit of New Zealand music in my collection (due to being a Kiwi, funnily enough), and Last.FM treats all Kiwi artists as being similar.  So if I start GC with a New Zealand song all I get is kiwi music on smart mode, no matter what I cue up.  It seems like it's not advancing the song it uses for smart mode.

FYI, Mirage (the Banshee plugin) analyses each song in your collection, and chooses upcoming tracks based on "acoustic similarity", whatever that means. This is why Banshee uses boatloads of CPU time when you first install it or rescan your collection.  Guayadeque uses the "Similar Artists" function of Last.FM, and searches through your collection for matches.  They both return fairly similar results in my experience, but Guayadeque doesn't slay my machine while doing it  :Very Happy:

----------


## VastOne

> ^^^
> 
> I think that Anon has mentioned that it uses the last.fm data for the Smart Mode.


What if a person is not setup with Last.FM?

----------


## features

> What if a person is not setup with Last.FM?


That part of Last.FM doesn't need a user account...it's what you see in the LAst.FM tab  :Smile:

----------


## VastOne

> I've noticed this recently, too.  I have quite a bit of New Zealand music in my collection (due to being a Kiwi, funnily enough), and Last.FM treats all Kiwi artists as being similar.  So if I start GC with a New Zealand song all I get is kiwi music on smart mode, no matter what I cue up.  It seems like it's not advancing the song it uses for smart mode.
> 
> FYI, Mirage (the Banshee plugin) analyses each song in your collection, and chooses upcoming tracks based on "acoustic similarity", whatever that means. This is why Banshee uses boatloads of CPU time when you first install it or rescan your collection.  Guayadeque uses the "Similar Artists" function of Last.FM, and searches through your collection for matches.  They both return fairly similar results in my experience, but Guayadeque doesn't slay my machine while doing it


Acoustic Similarity is the same concept that Musicbrainz and the like use but call it Acoustic Fingerprinting and it is based loosely on:




> The latency of reading 5-word sequences of 3 levels of acoustic similarity was measured. Highly similar sequences were found to have longer latencies than sequences of low similarity or control sequences.

----------


## VastOne

> That part of Last.FM doesn't need a user account...it's what you see in the LAst.FM tab


Ahhh Clarity, thanks!  :Capital Razz:

----------


## Garthhh

> Ahhh Clarity, thanks!


or not
I'm not even sure what last FM is I only play music from my own collection.  when I click on smart mode & random refresh, I can't see any difference, I'm getting even audio books...
clicking on the last FM tab pulls up info about what ever artist is playing. no idea how the similar artist list is compiled, it finding some connection [similar artist] between king crimson & frank zappa & soft machine
iggy pop seemingly better connecting david bowie, lou reed & the sex pistols

----------


## gespacho

Hello. Is it possible to change the size of album art displayed in the "browser view"/ and also in the now playing area?   (a la Banshee).   I would like to be able to do this. I miss holding the album cover in my hand!!

----------


## nxmehta

WOW.  This player came out of nowhere for me.  It's light years beyond most players!  I've been a Listen user for a while, but it really slows down for large collections over the network.  This player is fast and stable, wow.

The only thing it's really missing is keyboard shortcuts (not global ones via dbus, but local ones).  It would be great to see shortcuts added (customizable, preferably).  Not only that, but making it easier for keyboard _navigation_ would be really nice.  At least allowing tabs to change focus between frames would be really helpful.  Since I stopped using Listen, I've been using cmus  :Wink: 

Anyways, keep up the good work.  I am really impressed.

----------


## features

> or not
> I'm not even sure what last FM is I only play music from my own collection.  when I click on smart mode & random refresh, I can't see any difference, I'm getting even audio books...
> clicking on the last FM tab pulls up info about what ever artist is playing. no idea how the similar artist list is compiled, it finding some connection [similar artist] between king crimson & frank zappa & soft machine
> iggy pop seemingly better connecting david bowie, lou reed & the sex pistols


Last.FM uses its userbase to draw similarities between artists.  Kinda like the "People who bought this also bought that" that the Amazon and other web stores does.  It can throw up some interesting "similarities" but by and large it works pretty well.

Depending on the size of your collection and how you're filtering it (for example not allowing anything played in the last month), Guayadeque may run out of similar artists to queue up.  If this happens it will pick a random track from your library.  Since people also have similar tastes in podcasts and audio books too, it will then happily queue up similar audio books or podcasts.  This happens fairly often on my laptop, which only has a few thousand tracks on it;  my desktop which has about 16k tracks fares much better. 

The best way to get around this, if you want to listen to music only, is to set up a label or tag for your audio books and create a deny filter so that Guayadeque won't select them.

----------


## Padreic

> By default Guayadeque will look for files called *cover* and *front*. you can add others like *folder* or the translations for you language in preferences>library>words to detect covers
> 
> Is that the issue?


thanks for replying but that's not the issue! I ve added "folder" to the list and put it on top of it.
I don't know why it is not in the list by default since it is the most common name for cover art and used by many other programs.

edit: I rescanned the whole library and it seems to work now. Don't know what the problem was.

----------


## edyeeh

I really like how guayadeque was done. Very fast yet fully featured.

I have one very minor suggestion.

I was noticing though, how it eats up some bandwith with the amount it downloads each song. I have a comparably slower internet connection but maybe there would be an "offline" checkbox like that of Listen music player.

Even without this, I really like the player. I use mpd most of the time and this is the only player who runs close on being as light and fast as mpd. Like an mpd with a ton of features.

----------


## TartarottiE

What a nice player! I was an Exaile user before, but I switched to Guayadeque five minutes after taking a look.
I have found an issue, I think: my Ubuntu is working on a netbook, Acer Aspire One d150, and the Last.fm tab is way too large: I have to scroll left to right to read the whole text. Is there a way adapt it to the low resolution of a netbook?
The search features are awesome  :Smile:  if would be even better if you could manage different "genre" tag for the same song. For example, Ballad of a Thin Man by Bob Dylan: it is surely a folk song, with blues and rock component. I would like the song to appear even if I look for the three genre separately.
Keep on with the good work!

----------


## Garthhh

> What a nice player! I was an Exaile user before, but I switched to Guayadeque five minutes after taking a look.
> I have found an issue, I think: my Ubuntu is working on a netbook, Acer Aspire One d150, and the Last.fm tab is way too large: I have to scroll left to right to read the whole text. Is there a way adapt it to the low resolution of a netbook?
> The search features are awesome  if would be even better if you could manage different "genre" tag for the same song. For example, Ballad of a Thin Man by Bob Dylan: it is surely a folk song, with blues and rock component. I would like the song to appear even if I look for the three genre separately.
> Keep on with the good work!


that would be a job for the label function

----------


## TartarottiE

Understood. My dream is a music player that, if well organized (and I can be very good in this  :Smile: ) can be browsed like wikipedia. But I think I'm going too far and, probably, I'm the only guy in the world who would like such a obsessive-compulsive disorder stuff  :Smile: .
Another thing I would like (and I miss from exaile) is a better integration with notify-osd: being able to choose when the notify appears, etc.

----------


## VastOne

> Understood. My dream is a music player that, if well organized (and I can be very good in this ) can be browsed like wikipedia. But I think I'm going too far and, probably, I'm the only guy in the world who would like such a obsessive-compulsive disorder stuff .
> Another thing I would like (and I miss from exaile) is a better integration with notify-osd: being able to choose when the notify appears, etc.


Currently you only have the option to notify or not in Preferences.  This would be a good idea for the IdeaTorrent and I would vote for it.  I understand that there will be a change sometime soon to MPRIS2 standards and that will open up a lot more options for displaying.

You can also check out conky if you do not use it already as an option, see my sig line on it

----------


## eltama

> WOW.  This player came out of nowhere for me.  It's light years beyond most players!  I've been a Listen user for a while, but it really slows down for large collections over the network.  This player is fast and stable, wow.
> 
> The only thing it's really missing is keyboard shortcuts (not global ones via dbus, but local ones).  It would be great to see shortcuts added (customizable, preferably).  Not only that, but making it easier for keyboard _navigation_ would be really nice.  At least allowing tabs to change focus between frames would be really helpful.  Since I stopped using Listen, I've been using cmus 
> 
> Anyways, keep up the good work.  I am really impressed.


anonbeat already said this is one of the features he plans to implement in the future. In the meantime you can vote this idea Idea69.

----------


## eltama

> Maybe its intentional, I don' know. I think it would be quite easy to implement the permanent database like AmaroK does, since Guayadeque also uses an SQL (OK, its SQLite) database in the background. 
> 
> Anyway, I realized that when the environment variable http_proxy is set with correct username/password in my corporate network, last.fm scrobbling works fine


I don't think that it is easy to implement. You need to create hashes of the files and that can have an impact on performance.
I haven't tried it but anonbeat told me that if you move files within guayadeque (using the Files tab) the you don't loose your metadata.

But I still think that guayadeque should have an option to save some of that data to the files themselves: Idea30.

----------


## eltama

> Hello. Is it possible to change the size of album art displayed in the "browser view"/ and also in the now playing area?   (a la Banshee).   I would like to be able to do this. I miss holding the album cover in my hand!!


It's not possible yet. Several people have asked this, maybe you could create an idea in the IdeaTorrent.

----------


## ubuntoide

Hi guys, I have some trouble with the "save lyrics" feature: it keeps using my home as folder even if I selected another one, in fact the option returns to home whenever i close the preferences menu and then reopen it.
I'm using the 0.27-1227 package from Maverick beta.
Thanks in advance,
Alex

----------


## Lysias

> Hi guys, I have some trouble with the "save lyrics" feature: it keeps using my home as folder even if I selected another one, in fact the option returns to home whenever i close the preferences menu and then reopen it.
> I'm using the 0.27-1227 package from Maverick beta.
> Thanks in advance,
> Alex


Other people have reported the same problem with directories reverting to their default values. Here's a post by anonbeat pertaining to the problem:

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...07#post9789707

----------


## gnyiri

> I don't think that it is easy to implement. You need to create hashes of the files and that can have an impact on performance.
> I haven't tried it but anonbeat told me that if you move files within guayadeque (using the Files tab) the you don't loose your metadata.
> 
> But I still think that guayadeque should have an option to save some of that data to the files themselves: Idea30.


You're right, but I still don't think that its too complex. A unique ID is needed for every track, e.g. a fixed length, hexadecimal md5 code could be generated from the string "artist,album,track". In case of a library update only the path should be changed when a song exists with the same ID in the songs table.

----------


## eltama

> You're right, but I still don't think that its too complex. A unique ID is needed for every track, e.g. a fixed length, hexadecimal md5 code could be generated from the string "artist,album,track". In case of a library update only the path should be changed when a song exists with the same ID in the songs table.


But then if you change the tags with an external tool (which I always do with EasyTAG) the hash will change. I think that the hash should be of the "music" part of the file.
Any way, I think that the main question is what impact on performance will this have.

----------


## gnyiri

> But then if you change the tags with an external tool (which I always do with EasyTAG) the hash will change. I think that the hash should be of the "music" part of the file.
> Any way, I think that the main question is what impact on performance will this have.


actually, for me it would be enough if the track properties (playcounts) remained when the path changes. 

You think that a fingerprint should be generated from the mp3 content itself? Yes, its the most global solution. 

One of the main reasons I do like AmaroK is that track data are never removed from DB even if your external drive is not plugged and rescan the library. Unfortunately AmaroK became very unstable on Ubuntu.

----------


## Lysias

Here's how Amarok does file tracking:

http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/Amarok_File_Tracking

1) a unique hash/identifier in the file's metadata, ie. tags. Requires the use of a separate program (amarok_afttagger) to write the data

2) a hash of "read-only properties of the file, including the file length and a portion of its data"

3) MusicBrainz identifiers

Seems like a fairly robust system but of course it has at least an initial impact on performance.

----------


## VastOne

> Hi guys, I have some trouble with the "save lyrics" feature: it keeps using my home as folder even if I selected another one, in fact the option returns to home whenever i close the preferences menu and then reopen it.
> I'm using the 0.27-1227 package from Maverick beta.
> Thanks in advance,
> Alex


I am also still having this same issue with Save To directory under the Record preferences, no matter how many times I put it where I want it reverts back to my /home

----------


## VastOne

Was there a partial svn update today?  I did an svn update and there were changes but I am still at 1264

----------


## eltama

> Was there a partial svn update today?  I did an svn update and there were changes but I am still at 1264


No, last version is still 1024, from 2010-09-15 19:43:34.

----------


## eltama

> Here's how Amarok does file tracking:
> 
> http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/Amarok_File_Tracking
> 
> 1) a unique hash/identifier in the file's metadata, ie. tags. Requires the use of a separate program (amarok_afttagger) to write the data
> 
> 2) a hash of "read-only properties of the file, including the file length and a portion of its data"
> 
> 3) MusicBrainz identifiers
> ...


Thanks for the link.

----------


## pickarooney

Uy uy uy, the crashing is getting worse. 30 minutes now and the whole thing just freezes up completely. No stack available from gdb... it's really frustrating trying to use guayadeque these days.  :Sad: 

Edit: after testing a bit, I can reproduce the problem by playing one exact song immediately after another. At the moment the crossfader should kick in, Guayadeque dies. Is there some way someone else can try and repdoduce this if I supply the crossfader values and the two files?



```
20:30:00: Detected about to finish track... Trying to load the next track...
20:30:00: guMediaCtrl::GetState 2
20:30:00: guMediaCtrl::Load 0
20:30:00: CurrentPlayBin: 1285961380
20:30:00:  * * * * * * * * * * current stream list * * * * * * * * * *
20:30:00: [1285961380] 'playing'
20:30:00:  * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
20:30:00: guFaderPlayBin::guFaderPlayBin (1285961400)  0
20:30:00: guFaderPlayBin::SetVolume (1285961400)  1.00
[New Thread 0xb049cb90 (LWP 5677)]
20:30:06: guMediaCtrl::FadeInStart
20:30:06: CurrentPlayBin: 1285961380
20:30:06:  * * * * * * * * * * current stream list * * * * * * * * * *
20:30:06: [1285961400] 'waiting'
20:30:06: [1285961380] 'playing'
20:30:06:  * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
20:30:06: got fade-in-start for stream file:///home/pickarooney/Music/Nirvana - In Utero/12. All Apologies.mp3 -> FADE_IN
20:30:06: guFaderPlayBin::StartFade (1285961400) 0.00, 1.00, 2800
20:30:06: guTimeLine::ValueChanged to 0.00
20:30:06: guFaderPlayBin::Play (1285961400)
```

Edit2: It seems to happen no matter what the first song is, when it tries to fade in any track from_ In Utero_ the program freezes.

----------


## VastOne

> Uy uy uy, the crashing is getting worse. 30 minutes now and the whole thing just freezes up completely. No stack available from gdb... it's really frustrating trying to use guayadeque these days. 
> 
> Edit: after testing a bit, I can reproduce the problem by playing one exact song immediately after another. At the moment the crossfader should kick in, Guayadeque dies. Is there some way someone else can try and repdoduce this if I supply the crossfader values and the two files?
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 20:30:00: Detected about to finish track... Trying to load the next track...
> 20:30:00: guMediaCtrl::GetState 2
> ...


I do not know if it would solve this, but I would use a MP3 Diags to take a close look at In Utero to see if there is something going on with it.

You can find MP3 Diags in Synaptic, it is an incredible tool.

----------


## ivanovnegro

> Uy uy uy, the crashing is getting worse. 30 minutes now and the whole thing just freezes up completely. No stack available from gdb... it's really frustrating trying to use guayadeque these days. 
> 
> Edit: after testing a bit, I can reproduce the problem by playing one exact song immediately after another. At the moment the crossfader should kick in, Guayadeque dies. Is there some way someone else can try and repdoduce this if I supply the crossfader values and the two files?
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 20:30:00: Detected about to finish track... Trying to load the next track...
> 20:30:00: guMediaCtrl::GetState 2
> ...


I dont know exactly how to help but I think something has to be wrong with your In Utero-disc or files on computer. I have the same disc and btw I love it, good music taste, but havent got problems.

----------


## pickarooney

Impressive! I installed MP3 diags and ran a few transforms to fix the various problems with the MPEG streams in the files and now they don't cause freezes any more. I guess I must have a few more broken files in my collection but I know what to look for now.

Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## VastOne

> Impressive! I installed MP3 diags and ran a few transforms to fix the various problems with the MPEG streams in the files and now they don't cause freezes any more. I guess I must have a few more broken files in my collection but I know what to look for now.
> 
> Thanks


Anytime,  I will add MP3 Diags to the Guayadeque Wiki as a tool to use.

Glad to help!

----------


## 50uth3rn

hi, i have just had to do a complete reinstall of everything due to my hard drive deciding to die. everything is good about from it wont scrobble, got my u/n and p/w all correct in respective boxes with the enabled box ticked but the icon in the bottom right is greyed out and nothing scrobbles to last.fm. when double clicking on the grey box it brings up the settings box for the last.fm section and all boxes are filled in correctly and ticked. what can i do?

----------


## dafreez

> It's not possible yet. Several people have asked this, maybe you could create an idea in the IdeaTorrent.


This is already in the ideatorrent, awaiting moderation (idea 86)

----------


## ivanovnegro

> hi, i have just had to do a complete reinstall of everything due to my hard drive deciding to die. everything is good about from it wont scrobble, got my u/n and p/w all correct in respective boxes with the enabled box ticked but the icon in the bottom right is greyed out and nothing scrobbles to last.fm. when double clicking on the grey box it brings up the settings box for the last.fm section and all boxes are filled in correctly and ticked. what can i do?


Thats new for me with the double click on the lastfm box but I learned something new.
With respect to you problem, the box is red when you have internet connection or when g-deque scrobbles tracks, but sometimes the tracks are not tagged exactly in your library and because of that you cannot scrobble to lastfm and the box will be grey.
So, test your internet connection or try it with another tracks and be sure that they have correct tag infos.

----------


## 50uth3rn

> Thats new for me with the double click on the lastfm box but I learned something new.
> With respect to you problem, the box is red when you have internet connection or when g-deque scrobbles tracks, but sometimes the tracks are not tagged exactly in your library and because of that you cannot scrobble to lastfm and the box will be grey.
> So, test your internet connection or try it with another tracks and be sure that they have correct tag infos.


ive tried on load of tracks that worked previously to hard drive dying and none of them scrobble, im online as using the internet in firefox, vuze, evolution, empathy etc. or do you mean whether g'que is connecting?

----------


## ivanovnegro

> ive tried on load of tracks that worked previously to hard drive dying and none of them scrobble, im online as using the internet in firefox, vuze, evolution, empathy etc. or do you mean whether g'que is connecting?


No I meant the internet connection in general.
But you are connected, so, strange.
Are you sure that you clicked on activate after put your user name and password in the preferences of LastFM?
What do you mean with load of tracks?
Is your library loaded yet, all tracks or albums of whatever device to g-deque?

Edit: Now I saw again in your post that you have put everything correctly in the LastFM preferences.
Can you try it within the preferences again and not via the box at the right bottom to fill your password and so on.
Maybe it has something to do with it but Im not sure.

----------


## ivanovnegro

I have a problem with my external hard drive I think, I dont know.
Everything is working allright but in the terminal I recieve this error:

11: SQLITE_CORRUPT[11]: database disk image is malformed
19:36:44: Error: 11: SQLITE_CORRUPT[11]: database disk image is malformed
19:36:44: Error: 11: SQLITE_CORRUPT[11]: database disk image is malformed
19:36:44: Error: 11: SQLITE_CORRUPT[11]: database disk image is malformed
19:36:44: Error: 11: SQLITE_CORRUPT[11]: database disk image is malformed
19:36:44: OnMediaPosition... 1954 - 446330   1286044602 0
19:36:44: Error: 11: SQLITE_CORRUPT[11]: database disk image is malformed
19:36:44: Error: guDbLibrary::ExecuteUpdate exception 'INSERT INTO cache( cache_id, cache_key, cache_data, cache_type, cache_time, cache_size ) VALUES( NULL, 'http://ws.audioscrobbler.com/2.0/?api_key=96a881180c49ba8ec586675172c3ef36&artist=K  arsh+Kale&method=artist.getEvents', '<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?>

Someone knows what this means?

----------


## VastOne

> I have a problem with my external hard drive I think, I dont know.
> Everything is working allright but in the terminal I recieve this error:
> 
> 11: SQLITE_CORRUPT[11]: database disk image is malformed
> 19:36:44: Error: 11: SQLITE_CORRUPT[11]: database disk image is malformed
> 19:36:44: Error: 11: SQLITE_CORRUPT[11]: database disk image is malformed
> 19:36:44: Error: 11: SQLITE_CORRUPT[11]: database disk image is malformed
> 19:36:44: Error: 11: SQLITE_CORRUPT[11]: database disk image is malformed
> 19:36:44: OnMediaPosition... 1954 - 446330   1286044602 0
> ...


Please close guayadeque and then delete the file ~/.guayadeque/cache.db then restart guayadeque again.

That should correct it. You will need to rescan the library

----------


## ivanovnegro

> Please close guayadeque and then delete the file ~/.guayadeque/cache.db then restart guayadeque again.
> 
> That should correct it. You will need to rescan the library


Thank you. It worked.
But what meant this error?

----------


## VastOne

> Thank you. It worked.
> But what meant this error?


I do not know Ivanovnegro, but Garthhh had the same thing happen and his was on an external drive as well.  It is definitely a pattern that will probably effect the Devices when they are added.

----------


## mapman88

HI, So I have downloaded Quayadeque onto my HP box a couple days ago. I ripped about 1200+ tracks for CD's using RipperX, and Lame to encode them to mp3. Today, in Guayadeque, I noticed I only have nine tracks in each album in Guayadeque. If there were more tracks than nine in a given album, they are listed at the end of my Library. I don't know how to show a screenshot which would help.

For instance, (sorted by Artist) the James Taylor _(Live)Disc1 has the first nine songs listed like:
1. Title: Sweet Baby James - Artist: James Taylor - Album: (Live)Disc 1 - Genre: Rock

Songs 10 through 15 from this album are listed further down the list of tracks like:
(No number)Title: James Taylor-Fire and Rain - Artist: Unknown - Album: James Taylor (Live)Disc 1 - Genre: Unknown

And so forth for all albums with over nine tracks. All fifteen tracks for this album are in the James Taylor Live(Disc 1) folder in home/music/James Taylor (Live) Disc 1

Has anyone seen this before, and can you help a noob out? thanks

----------


## mapman88

I believe I found my problem noted in the post above, and it is probably RipperX. The m3u playlist file created in each album folder by RipperX only lists nine tracks, even though in some cases there are more mp3 files in the album folder. In the config for Ripper there is a mention of %# = Track no. Maybe it should be %## = Track no. so it will go over single digits? There is no option to change this in RipperX config, it is just listed as info on the Files tab in config. I will start a new thread to get out of the Guayadeque thread. thanks, Guayadeque is a great player!

----------


## Garthhh

> HI, So I have downloaded Quayadeque onto my HP box a couple days ago. I ripped about 1200+ tracks for CD's using RipperX, and Lame to encode them to mp3. Today, in Guayadeque, I noticed I only have nine tracks in each album in Guayadeque. If there were more tracks than nine in a given album, they are listed at the end of my Library. I don't know how to show a screenshot which would help.
> 
> For instance, (sorted by Artist) the James Taylor _(Live)Disc1 has the first nine songs listed like:
> 1. Title: Sweet Baby James - Artist: James Taylor - Album: (Live)Disc 1 - Genre: Rock
> 
> Songs 10 through 15 from this album are listed further down the list of tracks like:
> (No number)Title: James Taylor-Fire and Rain - Artist: Unknown - Album: James Taylor (Live)Disc 1 - Genre: Unknown
> 
> And so forth for all albums with over nine tracks. All fifteen tracks for this album are in the James Taylor Live(Disc 1) folder in home/music/James Taylor (Live) Disc 1
> ...


to take a screenshot follow sequence below

application>accessories>Take Screenshot> Select an area to grab>Take Screenshot>Save

click attach on the editor bar here

----------


## mapman88

OK, so I don't see my screenshots, hopefully they will show when I submit.
 First SS is my Jamestaylor folder with fifteen tracks,
 second SS is my library in Guayadeque, with only nine tracks showing for James Taylor (Live) Disc 1. (Disc 2 also has fifteen tracks and only shows nine.
 third SS is the playlist.m3u file created when I ripped the CD, it only lists nine tracks, even though there are fifteen in the folder (SS 1)

----------


## mapman88

here they are? EDIT - its always easy once you figure it out....

----------


## Garthhh

> here they are? EDIT - its always easy once you figure it out....


Is the bug report your's?
http://sourceforge.net/tracker/index...68&atid=101068
can you rename/renumber the extra files?

----------


## mapman88

I can fix them in Guayadeque, but I just ripped 60 albums and about 30 of them had more than nine tracks. The bug report is not mine, just installed Ripper three days ago and started ripping. Didn't see the nine thing until tonight.

Ripper config screenshot shows %# = Track No. Is that limiting tracks to single digit (1-9)

----------


## pickarooney

If it's of any use to you, I use the following script to renumber my albums when the tracks aren't correctly done. (requires id3v2 from repository)



```
#!/bin/bash

counter=0

ls *.mp3|while read song
do
  let counter=counter+1
  echo "Song "$song" is track number $counter"
  id3v2 --track $counter "$song"
done
```

I use abcde to rip and there's no restriction on the number of tracks.

----------


## BoredOutOfMyMind

Musings for the Meerkat Maverick Migration. 

10.10 Final releases in about a week.  The sound menu is said to be improved.   Anyone running 10.10 RC that can tell us if it is easy to add G-que to the dropdown?!?

Source of the screenshot (not mine)

----------


## VastOne

> Musings for the Meerkat Maverick Migration. 
> 
> 10.10 Final releases in about a week.  The sound menu is said to be improved.   Anyone running 10.10 RC that can tell us if it is easy to add G-que to the dropdown?!?
> 
> Source of the screenshot (not mine)


I am using it and it is not available for Guayadeque and will not be until Anonbeat adds the support necessary for it to work.  It is a standard that must be implemented by Anonbeat that he is aware of.

----------


## VastOne

> What is the status of mass storage device [mp3 player] support?


Did you ever get a response to this or for that matter any of your posts?

----------


## BoredOutOfMyMind

> I am using it and it is not available for Guayadeque and will not be until Anonbeat adds the support necessary for it to work.  It is a standard that must be implemented by Anonbeat that he is aware of.



I am not ready to make the full plunge as of yet. Thanks for the reply.  I should have remembered from the conky threads you have Maverick running and PM you about the question. 
 :Smile:

----------


## VastOne

> I am not ready to make the full plunge as of yet. Thanks for the reply.  I should have remembered from the conky threads you have Maverick running and PM you about the question.


Or at the Wiki   :Smile:

----------


## Garthhh

> Did you ever get a response to this or for that matter any of your posts?


I got a quick response to an email the other night, anon told me to wipe my cache, which solved my problems with one directory causing the player to crash. who could ask for more?

I kind of figure being noob, some of these issues are over my head & don't rate the time to answer.  Nature of the beast in the linux world near as I can tell.

----------


## VastOne

> I got a quick response to an email the other night, anon told me to wipe my cache, which solved my problems with one directory causing the player to crash. who could ask for more?
> 
> I kind of figure being noob, some of these issues are over my head & don't rate the time to answer.  Nature of the beast in the linux world near as I can tell.


Being a noob (which is all subjective anyway) has no relevancy on common courtesy. FOSS and Ubuntu especially have done everything they can to squash this type of behavior. 

So you still do not have an answer to the original question of device support or is that only available through some other way?

----------


## Linye

I'm refusing to update my ipod because I want to do it using Guayadeque.  :Very Happy:

----------


## psych1610

> Being a noob (which is all subjective anyway) has no relevancy on common courtesy. FOSS and Ubuntu especially have done everything they can to squash this type of behavior.


Well said. I've been using Ubuntu and others on and off for nearly 4 years now and I'm proud to say I'm learning new things every day (which is why I keep coming back). 

If it weren't for the support of the (majority) of the community I would never have made it past the first week. 

Every once in a while I feel this sentiment needs to be repeated and it brought a smile to my face to see it here.

Also, I think I'm understanding, on the surface at least, the way this similar music thing works and it certainly is interesting. Thanks for the answers, all.

----------


## VastOne

> Well said. I've been using Ubuntu and others on and off for nearly 4 years now and I'm proud to say I'm learning new things every day (which is why I keep coming back). 
> 
> If it weren't for the support of the (majority) of the community I would never have made it past the first week. 
> 
> Every once in a while I feel this sentiment needs to be repeated and it brought a smile to my face to see it here.
> 
> Also, I think I'm understanding, on the surface at least, the way this similar music thing works and it certainly is interesting. Thanks for the answers, all.


Thank you Psych1610, and as Sector11 said earlier that support comes in hundreds of different ways and when you have a great product like Guayadeque, it is even more abundant.  There are scripts being written, forums being filled, blogs, and wikis with documentation that is clear and concise all from different areas. 

All of this for the love of a great product in Guayadeque...

This is a good thing as there would be no way to control the ideas and talents of so many people involved with Guayadeque unless they were paid employees. If it were to be controlled it would fall very short of what is capable of becoming and would fall into that trap of elitism and away from FOSS.

----------


## Garthhh

> I'm refusing to update my ipod because I want to do it using Guayadeque. =D


me too I'm on my 2nd year on this playlist
it helps that there are 4000 songs on it...

By & large everyone is very helpful
I left the Mint community because of elitisim, there is no reason for it.
occasionally I do get a response that is demeaning here on this forum too.

one of the biggest factors holding back widespread acceptance of the various linux distros
is the lack of meaningful help files for most apps, including this one [the version # is not particularilly helpful]

The wiki looks good to me
but if the developer wants to control the totality of the work, he get's just what he asked for 
the privilege of doing all the work himself \

here's a curious thing from the "official" site
damn shame to let control take precedence over forming an open collaborative environment.

----------


## Linye

How I see it, its more about organizing than controlling.

----------


## VastOne

> How I see it, its more about organizing than controlling.


These Ubuntu forums are a perfect example of how a bigger picture of organizing works.  An individual started a site with the goal to get as many people as much help on Ubuntu as they could get.  Canonical did not to elect to control it but bought into it and it became a legacy part of the development of Ubuntu.

If you had a product, would you want one site to control it or 10,000 to see it?  It is the way of the web and the freedom to choose in OSS.

----------


## gespacho

Hi helpful people!  I have been loving the smart playlist, as i have a very slow internet connection, in Nepal (and can't stream last.fm). I think that is why it has difficulty updating the criteria when i want to change. In other words: i'm stuck in "Alt country" and can't get it to react to "James Brown".   Is there any way to reset the data the smart playlist uses to access last.fm databases?   (when simply clearing the playlist, and adding a song, it seems to go right back to what it was doing)     Thanks for the great product.

----------


## ivanovnegro

> me too I'm on my 2nd year on this playlist
> it helps that there are 4000 songs on it...
> 
> By & large everyone is very helpful
> I left the Mint community because of elitisim, there is no reason for it.
> occasionally I do get a response that is demeaning here on this forum too.
> 
> one of the biggest factors holding back widespread acceptance of the various linux distros
> is the lack of meaningful help files for most apps, including this one [the version # is not particularilly helpful]
> ...


I even didnt notice that the "official" site is yet online, what happened?
Now I understand some posts here better in this context.
It seams that now we are dividing this project a little, its disappointing.
And it seams that guayadeque.org dont appriciate so much the very good Wiki site.

----------


## eltama

> This is already in the ideatorrent, awaiting moderation (idea 86)


It's been approved now and has my vote!

----------


## ivanovnegro

> Hi helpful people!  I have been loving the smart playlist, as i have a very slow internet connection, in Nepal (and can't stream last.fm). I think that is why it has difficulty updating the criteria when i want to change. In other words: i'm stuck in "Alt country" and can't get it to react to "James Brown".   Is there any way to reset the data the smart playlist uses to access last.fm databases?   (when simply clearing the playlist, and adding a song, it seems to go right back to what it was doing)     Thanks for the great product.


I dont know about such function to reset.
Maybe you could change something in the filter.

----------


## VastOne

> I even didnt notice that the "official" site is yet online, what happened?
> Now I understand some posts here better in this context.
> It seams that now we are dividing this project a little, its disappointing.
> And it seams that guayadeque.org dont appriciate so much the very good Wiki site.


I appreciate the comment Ivanovnegro, the Guayadeque wiki will hold its own no matter what.  The wiki was made to support the outstanding player that is Guayadeque. The amount of people visiting it daily and the positive sentiment it receives from those who visit tells everyone it's value. No one can claim that any of the data is false or misleading. The contributions from several people will keep it strong, and it is open for anyone to contribute.

----------


## anonbeat

I have been very bussy latelly with *real life* events and couldnt help or code much.

I want you to see how its going the portable media support so you can let me knwo how to improve it or what should be done in other way. Just commited one of a series of updates to add portable media support. Right now when you connect an USB media player it will be recognized by guayadeque and you can enable the music browsing using *View -> portable devices -> device name -> device name*

You can select the supported formats, transcoding preferences, etc right clicking in the device library panel and selecting *portable device ->properties*

I need opinion on how to handle playlists and album browser for the portable devices. It can be done like most other players do with a panel where you can select the source (local, jamendo, magnatune, media player, etc ) or from every pane can be a choice that allow to select what source to inspect so you can be browsing albums from the main library, having the library for a specific device open and also with the playlists of other device open.

Dont know if I explained it well.

Right now dont copy playlists or covers.

I need portable media players and specially MTP ones to add support for it and test. Right now I only have an USB pen drive and an ipod nano so if you have something around that could help me and want to donate contact me.

Thank you all for your help

----------


## Lysias

Good to see you here, anonbeat. Hope everything's okay.

I tried building the latest revision but got this:



```
CMake Error in src/CMakeLists.txt:
  Cannot find source file "GIO_Volume.cpp".  Tried extensions .c .C .c++ .cc
  .cpp .cxx .m .M .mm .h .hh .h++ .hm .hpp .hxx .in .txx
```

----------


## anonbeat

> ...
> The contributions from several people will keep it strong, and it is open for anyone to contribute.


I apreciate all the help done to spread the guayadeque program and help others to start with it. 

Its true also that I prefer one unique source as I think helps to avoid confusion and community split. We need to respect each other opinions of course.

This is also true for the wiki at guayadeque.org  Its open for anyone to help and contribute to it.

Also in the near future the support on my side will be thought the forums at guayadeque.org

----------


## anonbeat

> Good to see you here, anonbeat. Hope everything's okay.
> 
> I tried building the latest revision but got this:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> CMake Error in src/CMakeLists.txt:
>   Cannot find source file "GIO_Volume.cpp".  Tried extensions .c .C .c++ .cc
> ...


missed that files sorry.

Its up now.

Thanks

----------


## VastOne

> I have been very bussy latelly with *real life* events and couldnt help or code much.
> 
> I want you to see how its going the portable media support so you can let me knwo how to improve it or what should be done in other way. Just commited one of a series of updates to add portable media support. Right now when you connect an USB media player it will be recognized by guayadeque and you can enable the music browsing using *View -> portable devices -> device name -> device name*
> 
> You can select the supported formats, transcoding preferences, etc right clicking in the device library panel and selecting *portable device ->properties*
> 
> I need opinion on how to handle playlists and album browser for the portable devices. It can be done like most other players do with a panel where you can select the source (local, jamendo, magnatune, media player, etc ) or from every pane can be a choice that allow to select what source to inspect so you can be browsing albums from the main library, having the library for a specific device open and also with the playlists of other device open.
> 
> Dont know if I explained it well.
> ...


This is all great news for the addition of media device support.  There has been a lot of requests for this so I am sure the testing will be enormous.

----------


## ivanovnegro

> I have been very bussy latelly with *real life* events and couldnt help or code much.
> 
> I want you to see how its going the portable media support so you can let me knwo how to improve it or what should be done in other way. Just commited one of a series of updates to add portable media support. Right now when you connect an USB media player it will be recognized by guayadeque and you can enable the music browsing using *View -> portable devices -> device name -> device name*
> 
> You can select the supported formats, transcoding preferences, etc right clicking in the device library panel and selecting *portable device ->properties*
> 
> I need opinion on how to handle playlists and album browser for the portable devices. It can be done like most other players do with a panel where you can select the source (local, jamendo, magnatune, media player, etc ) or from every pane can be a choice that allow to select what source to inspect so you can be browsing albums from the main library, having the library for a specific device open and also with the playlists of other device open.
> 
> Dont know if I explained it well.
> ...


Great, that you are back again.
Just updated, the show can begin :Smile: .
Im connected to several mp3 players for now, loading the stuff into G-deque.

Edit: One thing, I cannot close the tabs in G-deque while using mp3-devices (the artist, label...)

----------


## VastOne

> I apreciate all the help done to spread the guayadeque program and help others to start with it. 
> 
> Its true also that I prefer one unique source as I think helps to avoid confusion and community split. We need to respect each other opinions of course.
> 
> This is also true for the wiki at guayadeque.org  Its open for anyone to help and contribute to it.
> 
> Also in the near future the support on my side will be thought the forums at guayadeque.org


So does this stop all the nonsense of an Official Support Channel? Like Garthhh and so many others have pointed out, a community is just that and promoting it in any way is an open decision just like the application is.

----------


## VastOne

Device Support information added to the Guayadeque Wiki here

----------


## BoredOutOfMyMind

> I need portable media players and specially MTP ones to add support for it and test. Right now I only have an USB pen drive and an ipod nano so if you have something around that could help me and want to donate contact me.


The Rockbox Utility has some information regarding Album art, and they have reverse engineered many devices. Lack of iPod support led me to give the iPod to the Mrs, and get a Sansa where I installed Rockbox. 

Here is a page on adding album art to Rockbox that may help.

----------


## VastOne

One issue I have is that it sees a partition that I have as a mount /media/storage as a portable device. 

Obviously I do not have to select that as a portable player (especially because it has all my music on it) but I think people need to know it will see anything from /media

----------


## VastOne

> The Rockbox Utility has some information regarding Album art, and they have reverse engineered many devices. Lack of iPod support led me to give the iPod to the Mrs, and get a Sansa where I installed Rockbox. 
> 
> Here is a page on adding album art to Rockbox that may help.


Very nice BOOOMM, that is a very informative page.

----------


## ivanovnegro

I think I have an issue while updating the library, it seems that g-deque rescans the whole one instead only to update.

----------


## camaron1

Hi anon,
I can't compile last svn. I'm on Maverick. I had guayadeque installed from the repositories. I uninstalled and tried to compile as usual. I get this backtrace



```
Program received signal SIGSEGV, Segmentation fault.
0x08341cbf in guGIO_VolumeMonitor::GetMountNames (this=0x211)
    at /home/jorge/guayadeque/src/GIO_Volume.cpp:325
325	    int Count = m_MountedVolumes->Count();
(gdb) bt
#0  0x08341cbf in guGIO_VolumeMonitor::GetMountNames (this=0x211)
    at /home/jorge/guayadeque/src/GIO_Volume.cpp:325
#1  0x0818f0b2 in guMainFrame::CreatePortablePlayersMenu (this=0x85b9c58, 
    menu=0x8817820) at /home/jorge/guayadeque/src/MainFrame.cpp:946
#2  0x08198156 in guMainFrame::CreateMenu (this=0x85b9c58)
    at /home/jorge/guayadeque/src/MainFrame.cpp:1319
#3  0x0819e258 in guMainFrame::guMainFrame (this=0x85b9c58, parent=0x0, db=
    0x85898e0, dbcache=0x857f208)
    at /home/jorge/guayadeque/src/MainFrame.cpp:215
#4  0x08174463 in guMainApp::OnInit (this=0x84be7f8)
    at /home/jorge/guayadeque/src/MainApp.cpp:314
#5  0xb7efd6b0 in wxEntry(int&, wchar_t**) ()
   from /usr/lib/libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0
#6  0xb7efd8b7 in wxEntry(int&, char**) () from /usr/lib/libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0
#7  0x08171b7b in main (argc=1, argv=0xbffff474)
    at /home/jorge/guayadeque/src/MainApp.cpp:36
(gdb)
```

Regards

----------


## eti.que

Hi board,

Does anyone know if Guayadeque can embed the Album Arts it downloads directly in the metadatas of the music file?

I've searched but couldn't find an answer, wether it is possible or on the wishlist ?

Cheers!

----------


## camaron1

> Hi board,
> 
> Does anyone know if Guayadeque can embed the Album Arts it downloads directly in the metadatas of the music file?
> 
> I've searched but couldn't find an answer, wether it is possible or on the wishlist ?
> 
> Cheers!


It can if you do it from the tag editor. Just select the tracks and open the editor. Open the pictures tab, download the cover or select it from your hard drive and you have the option to save it to the folder or to the files.

----------


## eti.que

> It can if you do it from the tag editor. Just select the tracks and open the editor. Open the pictures tab, download the cover or select it from your hard drive and you have the option to save it to the folder or to the files.


Thanks, I'll give it a try! That's a good news  :Smile:

----------


## anonbeat

> Hi anon,
> I can't compile last svn. I'm on Maverick. I had guayadeque installed from the repositories. I uninstalled and tried to compile as usual. I get this backtrace
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> Program received signal SIGSEGV, Segmentation fault.
> 0x08341cbf in guGIO_VolumeMonitor::GetMountNames (this=0x211)
>     at /home/jorge/guayadeque/src/GIO_Volume.cpp:325
> ...


How did you got this ? how can I reproduce it ?

Thanks for your help

----------


## camaron1

> How did you got this ? how can I reproduce it ?
> 
> Thanks for your help


After *./buildd* compiled guayadeque in terminal: *sudo make install* (strange: I wasn't asked for my password) and I started guayadeque (a few times the splash screen would appear briefly but the program didn't start). Then it gave the segmentation fault.

----------


## anonbeat

> After *./buildd* compiled guayadeque in terminal: *sudo make install* (strange: I wasn't asked for my password) and I started guayadeque (a few times the splash screen would appear briefly but the program didn't start). Then it gave the segmentation fault.





> How did you got this ? how can I reproduce it ?
> 
> Thanks for your help


Can you try with 1267 and let me know ?

BTW did you notice you can now have multiple *Copy to...* Patterns configured ?

Also added in the album browser the ability to order by Added time.

Thanks for your help

----------


## genesys87

I'm using revision 1267; I have a Creative Nomad Jukebox Zen XTra, which is an MTP player (it's a bit old, but it has 60 GB of storage  :Very Happy: ).
The player appears in the list of portable device and when I select it, the tab of the player appears, but it is completely empty. I try to do right click -> portable devices -> update, but nothing happens...
This is the gdb output:


```
23:20:10: Tree Flag 00000002
23:20:10: SetPath: /
23:20:10: Mount Added...
23:20:10: mount without volume?
23:20:10: Mount Added...
23:20:10: Mount Path: /media/media/
23:20:10: IconStr: '. GThemedIcon drive-harddisk-ata drive-harddisk drive'
23:20:10: Mount Added...
23:20:10: Mount Path: /media/windows/
23:20:10: IconStr: '. GThemedIcon drive-harddisk-ata drive-harddisk drive'
23:20:10: Mount Added...
23:20:10: Mount Path: /home/genesys87/.gvfs/gphoto2 mount on usb%3A002,004/
23:20:10: IconStr: 'multimedia-player'
23:20:10: guMainFrame::OnVolumeMonitorUpdated
23:20:10: ... 'media'
23:20:10: ... 'windows'
23:20:10: ... 'NOMAD Jukebox Zen Xtra'
23:20:10: Searching for basecmd 14000
23:20:10: Searching for basecmd 14020
23:20:10: Searching for basecmd 14040
23:20:10: ... 'media'
23:20:10: ... 'windows'
23:20:10: ... 'NOMAD Jukebox Zen Xtra'
23:20:10: Searching for basecmd 14000
23:20:10: Searching for basecmd 14020
23:20:10: Searching for basecmd 14040
23:20:10: The current selected directory is '/'
23:20:10: SetPath: /
23:20:21: Its the device 2
23:20:21: Unknown audio mime type : 'mp3'
23:20:21: Unknown playlist mime type : 'jpeg'
23:20:21: Error: Failed to create a temporary file name (error 2: No such file or directory)
23:20:21: Error: can't open user configuration file.
23:20:21: Error: Failed to create a temporary file name (error 2: No such file or directory)
23:20:21: Error: can't open user configuration file.
23:20:21: Error: Failed to create a temporary file name (error 2: No such file or directory)
23:20:21: Error: can't open user configuration file.
23:20:21: Library Db Version 18
23:20:21: Library Paths: 
23:20:21: /
23:20:22: ... 'media'
23:20:22: ... 'windows'
23:20:22: ... 'NOMAD Jukebox Zen Xtra'
23:20:22: Searching for basecmd 14000
23:20:22: Current basecmd 14040
23:20:22: Searching for basecmd 14020
23:20:22: Current basecmd 14040
23:20:22: Searching for basecmd 14040
23:20:22: Current basecmd 14040
23:20:22: found the basecmd 14040
23:20:22: The forced update started...
23:20:22: The update thread is entering...
23:20:22: Scanning dir (0) '/home/genesys87/.gvfs/gphoto2 mount on usb%3A002,004//'
23:20:22: Scanning dir (0) '/home/genesys87/.gvfs/gphoto2 mount on usb%3A002,004//Music/'
23:20:24: Scanning dir (0) '/home/genesys87/.gvfs/gphoto2 mount on usb%3A002,004//My Playlists/'
23:20:24: guMainFrame::DoLibraryClean
23:20:48: guMainFrame::DoLibraryClean
```

If I try to access the player using nautilus, I can see all the files on the player.
On ubuntu, I usually use gnomad to access the player.

----------


## anonbeat

> I'm using revision 1267; I have a Creative Nomad Jukebox Zen XTra, which is an MTP player (it's a bit old, but it has 60 GB of storage ).
> The player appears in the list of portable device and when I select it, the tab of the player appears, but it is completely empty. I try to do right click -> portable devices -> update, but nothing happens...
> This is the gdb output:
> 
> 
> ```
> 23:20:10: Tree Flag 00000002
> 23:20:10: SetPath: /
> 23:20:10: Mount Added...
> ...


I dont have any mtp device to do testings and implement it. Its for now on the TODO list.

Thanks for your help testing

----------


## mapman88

Hi, I am still struggling with only nine tracks loaded in each album in Guayadeque. I have three screenshots below -
1. Folder of Mary Cutrufeloo album with 12 tracks ripped using RipperX
2. Guayadeque with the Mary Cutrufello nine tracks in the artist - album view of library
3. Guayadeque with Mary Cutrufello tracks 10-12 down in the unknow artist area of library.

I just ripped this album, and rescanned the library one time to get all twelve tracks in the library, but only nine in the right place, as is the case with all other albums.

thanks,
mapman88

----------


## Garthhh

> Hi, I am still struggling with only nine tracks loaded in each album in Guayadeque. I have three screenshots below -
> 1. Folder of Mary Cutrufeloo album with 12 tracks ripped using RipperX
> 2. Guayadeque with the Mary Cutrufello nine tracks in the artist - album view of library
> 3. Guayadeque with Mary Cutrufello tracks 10-12 down in the unknow artist area of library.
> 
> I just ripped this album, and rescanned the library one time to get all twelve tracks in the library, but only nine in the right place, as is the case with all other albums.
> 
> thanks,
> mapman88


you could minimally rename tracks 10, 11 & 12 
music brainz will do the rest

----------


## mapman88

> you could minimally rename tracks 10, 11 & 12 
> music brainz will do the rest


  I realize that, but I have 165 albums to do..., and another hundred or so to rip. I am loading my music to pc for the first time, inspired by anonbeat & Guayadeque.
I imported 165 albums into Rythymbox and the exact same issue crops up, so I am wondering where the single digit )0-9( problem lies, not with Guayadeque, it seems.

----------


## Garthhh

> I realize that, but I have 165 albums to do..., and another hundred or so to rip. I am loading my music to pc for the first time, inspired by anonbeat & Guayadeque.
> I imported 165 albums into Rythymbox and the exact same issue crops up, so I am wondering where the single digit )0-9( problem lies, not with Guayadeque, it seems.


I feel your pain I spent 20 or so hours fixing tags on my library of 15k songs... I had many untitled & un numbered songs the tagger does a great job of doing batch work

you said you are using ripper X
did you try Audio Studio Extractor from the software center?
which is the preferred way to download 
link to site below
http://www.burtonini.com/blog/computers/sound-juicer
here's the bug list
https://bugzilla.gnome.org/buglist.c...orm_name=query

I don't see anything at a glance about your problem

I find the hardest lesson I had to learn about using ubuntu was to use the software manager 1st before searching elsewhere for apps {Guayplayer excepted}

----------


## mapman88

> I feel your pain I spent 20 or so hours fixing tags on my library of 15k songs... I had many untitled & un numbered songs the tagger does a great job of doing batch work
> 
> you said you are using ripper X
> did you try Audio Studio Extractor from the software center?
> which is the preferred way to download 
> link to site below
> http://www.burtonini.com/blog/computers/sound-juicer
> here's the bug list
> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/buglist.c...orm_name=query
> ...


thanks for your advice, I will tryASE.

----------


## anonbeat

> Hi, I am still struggling with only nine tracks loaded in each album in Guayadeque. I have three screenshots below -
> 1. Folder of Mary Cutrufeloo album with 12 tracks ripped using RipperX
> 2. Guayadeque with the Mary Cutrufello nine tracks in the artist - album view of library
> 3. Guayadeque with Mary Cutrufello tracks 10-12 down in the unknow artist area of library.
> 
> I just ripped this album, and rescanned the library one time to get all twelve tracks in the library, but only nine in the right place, as is the case with all other albums.
> 
> thanks,
> mapman88


If i where you I will do a script that scan the missing tags the upper tracks have from the track with name 01* and fill it in the 10, 11, 12 etc tracks
I dont think it is going to be too difficult

----------


## camaron1

> Can you try with 1267 and let me know ?


Thanks very much; fixed now.

----------


## mapman88

> If i where you I will do a script that scan the missing tags the upper tracks have from the track with name 01* and fill it in the 10, 11, 12 etc tracks
> I dont think it is going to be too difficult


I installed sound juicer and ripped a cd with 12 tracks and updated my library, and it Guayadeque brought all 12 tracks in, so it looks like RipperX is the culprit. I couldn't select mp3 in Sound Juicer, though, I used ogg. SJ looks like it has mp3, but I couldn't select it. 

thanks Anonbeat, keep up the good work

----------


## Garthhh

> I installed sound juicer and ripped a cd with 12 tracks and updated my library, and it Guayadeque brought all 12 tracks in, so it looks like RipperX is the culprit. I couldn't select mp3 in Sound Juicer, though, I used ogg. SJ looks like it has mp3, but I couldn't select it. 
> 
> thanks Anonbeat, keep up the good work


did you install [listed on the info for SJ]

the gstreamer lame [mp3 encoder]
you can check [or install] in synaptic
the mp3 stuff always has this kind of issue, some legal thing, I think

----------


## camaron1

Hi anonbeat, 
I dont have an actual player handy just now to try it but I have an external usb drive attached which guayadeque recognizes.

-Guayadeque has scanned the driver but only picked up a few tracks.
-I'm not able to close or open windows within this tab (e.g. I can't close *Artist* box or open *Composer*)
-I don't see any preferences options for this, where are they?

Regards

----------


## anonbeat

> Hi anonbeat, 
> I dont have an actual player handy just now to try it but I have an external usb drive attached which guayadeque recognizes.
> 
> -Guayadeque has scanned the driver but only picked up a few tracks.
> -I'm not able to close or open windows within this tab (e.g. I can't close *Artist* box or open *Composer*)
> -I don't see any preferences options for this, where are they?
> 
> Regards


* Weird It should added all the tracks into the directory you have configured as the music folder.

* I can close and open any window. Will try to find out what is going on with this.

* Right click in the device library panel and select *portable device -> properties*

Thanks for your help

----------


## PenguinOfSteel

Hi Anon!!! I have a problem with the portable device feature.

I have all my music in an external USB hard disk (/media/LACIE/Music) and so I set this path as the path of guayadeque library.
When I start guayadeque it recognize the USB hard disk and rescan it as Portable Player! After the scan is finished, the LACIE tab is still empty! I have tried to restart guayadeque and it rescan again all my portable player, with the same final result.

Apart from this bug, could it be possible to choose which usb disk use as portable players and which not?

Thanks


EDIT: The LACIE tab has been populated but not just after the scan!

----------


## anonbeat

> Hi Anon!!! I have a problem with the portable device feature.
> 
> I have all my music in an external USB hard disk (/media/LACIE/Music) and so I set this path as the path of guayadeque library.
> When I start guayadeque it recognize the USB hard disk and rescan it as Portable Player! After the scan is finished, the LACIE tab is still empty! I have tried to restart guayadeque and it rescan again all my portable player, with the same final result.
> 
> Apart from this bug, could it be possible to choose which usb disk use as portable players and which not?
> 
> Thanks


If you use the library pane things should be as it was before. You dont need to go to *View -> Portable device -> LACIE* 

Or its happenning for you even in library pane?

Thanks for your help

----------


## PenguinOfSteel

> If you use the library pane things should be as it was before. You dont need to go to *View -> Portable device -> LACIE* 
> 
> Or its happenning for you even in library pane?
> 
> Thanks for your help


Hi anon! Maybe I have not correctly understood guayadeque behaviour! Does it show the update progress of portable devices in the status bar?
Because now it has populated the LACIE panel but not just after the update progress bar have arrived to the end! Probably the progress bar was showing me the library update and not LACIE update, am I right?

----------


## anonbeat

> Hi anon! Maybe I have not correctly understood guayadeque behaviour! Does it show the update progress of portable devices in the status bar?
> Because now it has populated the LACIE panel but not just after the update progress bar have arrived to the end! Probably the progress bar was showing me the library update and not LACIE update, am I right?


It should show both if its happening at the same time. One for library and one for the LACIE

----------


## PenguinOfSteel

> It should show both if its happening at the same time. One for library and one for the LACIE


I'll check!

May I ask you a question?

I have connected my portable player, is a sony MTP player.
All seems ok!

Could you add a "remove from portable player" even in the album panel?

If I right click on the tracks I can find the "delete from disk" and I also find a "delete from library", what this exactly do in the player tab? It's not going to delete songs from my library, right?

----------


## anonbeat

> I'll check!
> 
> May I ask you a question?
> 
> I have connected my portable player, is a sony MTP player.
> All seems ok!
> 
> Could you add a "remove from portable player" even in the album panel?
> 
> If I right click on the tracks I can find the "delete from disk" and I also find a "delete from library", what this exactly do in the player tab? It's not going to delete songs from my library, right?


If its in the portable device it should delete the selected tracks from the portable device or the portable device library.

----------


## PenguinOfSteel

Thanks anon!

unfortunately I have a bad news... I can't send files from my library to the MTP player... the progress bar remain at 0%

----------


## anonbeat

> Thanks anon!
> 
> unfortunately I have a bad news... I can't send files from my library to the MTP player... the progress bar remain at 0%


I need a MTP device to do testing. FOr now I only could test with usb pen drives.

Thanks for your help

----------


## PenguinOfSteel

> I need a MTP device to do testing. FOr now I only could test with usb pen drives.
> 
> Thanks for your help


This what I get in the terminal when I "send to" my portable WALKMAN



```
10:08:38: ... 'LACIE'
10:08:38: ... 'WALKMAN'
10:08:38: PanelActive: 0
10:08:38: PanelActive: 1
10:08:42: guLibPanel::OnAlbumCopyToClicked 14801
10:08:42: Index: 101
10:08:42: guMainFrame::OnCopyTracksToDevice
10:08:42: Wrong portable device index in copy to device command
```

Hope it helps!

----------


## anonbeat

> This what I get in the terminal when I "send to" my portable WALKMAN
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 10:08:38: ... 'LACIE'
> 10:08:38: ... 'WALKMAN'
> 10:08:38: PanelActive: 0
> 10:08:38: PanelActive: 1
> ...


You removed one of them or something like this ? or just when had both visible happend this ?

Thanks

----------


## PenguinOfSteel

> You removed one of them or something like this ? or just when had both visible happend this ?
> 
> Thanks


I have both connected, because LACIE is where I have all my library

----------


## eltama

> I think I have an issue while updating the library, it seems that g-deque rescans the whole one instead only to update.


I don't know if this is your case, but it may be related to an issue I discussed with anonbeat.

I have my music organized in a directory structure following the pattern genre/artist/year - album. The problem is that if I add one artist then the modification time of the correspondent genre directory is updated and that triggers an update of the whole genre, which can involve thousands of files.

I had some ideas about how to avoid this problem and I discussed with anonbeat over chat, but in the end we got to the conclusion that is was not safe.
With the approach I suggested there are some circumstances where some changes would not be noticed. Maybe the update library should try to be faster and miss some updates in those uncommon cases, you always have rescan library for those cases. But I'm not sure because it will confuse many users.

----------


## Lysias

> I think I have an issue while updating the library, it seems that g-deque rescans the whole one instead only to update.


I noticed the same thing. I've set Guayadeque to update the library on start, but instead the program rescans and goes through all files. The same thing also happens when choosing "Update library" from the menu.

Edit: just noticed eltama's post. I'll see if I can debug the problem more.

----------


## PenguinOfSteel

> I don't know if this is your case, but it may be related to an issue I discussed with anonbeat.
> 
> I have my music organized in a directory structure following the pattern genre/artist/year - album. The problem is that if I add one artist then the modification time of the correspondent genre directory is updated and that triggers an update of the whole genre, which can involve thousands of files.
> 
> I had some ideas about how to avoid this problem and I discussed with anonbeat over chat, but in the end we got to the conclusion that is was not safe.
> With the approach I suggested there are some circumstances where some changes would not be noticed. Maybe the update library should try to be faster and miss some updates in those uncommon cases, you always have rescan library for those cases. But I'm not sure because it will confuse many users.



I have the same issue, but my files are only organized in Album/Artist.

----------


## anonbeat

> I have the same issue, but my files are only organized in Album/Artist.


That is not an issue. Its done this way to be sure all files are updated and no one is missed.

I Have checked and there is a problem with the updates not taking into account the last update datetime.

Thanks for your help

----------


## ivanovnegro

> I don't know if this is your case, but it may be related to an issue I discussed with anonbeat.
> 
> I have my music organized in a directory structure following the pattern genre/artist/year - album. The problem is that if I add one artist then the modification time of the correspondent genre directory is updated and that triggers an update of the whole genre, which can involve thousands of files.
> 
> I had some ideas about how to avoid this problem and I discussed with anonbeat over chat, but in the end we got to the conclusion that is was not safe.
> With the approach I suggested there are some circumstances where some changes would not be noticed. Maybe the update library should try to be faster and miss some updates in those uncommon cases, you always have rescan library for those cases. But I'm not sure because it will confuse many users.


Thank you for the info.
But now it seems that anonbeat found something at respect.
In my case the files are organized a different way but never had problems while updating before. I just noticed it with the newer revision 1266.

----------


## anonbeat

Now in svn 1270 it should update only the latest files added to the library.
Please try it and let me know

Thanks for the bug report

----------


## ivanovnegro

> Now in svn 1270 it should update only the latest files added to the library.
> Please try it and let me know
> 
> Thanks for the bug report


Its fixed.
Thanks.

----------


## ivanovnegro

Sorry, I double posted, something doesnt work here on the server.

----------


## PenguinOfSteel

> Now in svn 1270 it should update only the latest files added to the library.
> Please try it and let me know
> 
> Thanks for the bug report


After the update to revision 1270, at the first start guayadeque is making a complete rescan of the library!


EDIT: After the rescan I closed and reopened guayadeque and again it rescan all my library!

----------


## ivanovnegro

> After the update to revision 1270, at the first start guayadeque is making a complete rescan of the library!
> 
> 
> EDIT: After the rescan I closed and reopened guayadeque and again it rescan all my library!


I dont have the same issue.
You disabled the function to update the library at startup?

----------


## mr_hangman

Hi anon, thank you for adding device support.
I just upgraded to revision 1270 and have been testing for a while with my phone + 2GB micro SD. There are some issues I found.

1. I got 2 seg faults when trying to transcode songs to wma. It crashed when I clicked Copy to -> Device. The backtraces are very long and different so I put them here
http://pastebin.com/kUWkeTbg
http://pastebin.com/NN26P6St

2. Some tracks couldn't be transcoded.



```
10:49:00 PM: guMainFrame::OnCopyTracksToDevice
[New Thread 0xb1cc5b70 (LWP 4659)]
10:49:00 PM: Using pattern '{a}/{a} - {b}/{n} - {a} - {t}'
10:49:00 PM: guCopyToDeviceThread::TranscodeFile
/home/tian/Music/Charles Wuorinen - Works for Violin & Piano, 1969-1983/Charles Wuorinen - Works for Violin & Piano.ape
/media/SDcard//music/Charles Wuorinen/Charles Wuorinen - /00 - Charles Wuorinen - Works for Violin & Piano
10:49:00 PM: Error: Directory '/media/SDcard/music/Charles Wuorinen/Charles Wuorinen - ' couldn't be created (error 22: Invalid argument)
[Thread 0xb1cc5b70 (LWP 4659) exited]
10:49:06 PM: ... 'SDcard'
10:49:06 PM: PanelActive: 1
10:49:08 PM: guMainFrame::OnCopyTracksToDevice
[New Thread 0xb1cc5b70 (LWP 4662)]
10:49:08 PM: Using pattern '{a}/{a} - {b}/{n} - {a} - {t}'
10:49:08 PM: guCopyToDeviceThread::TranscodeFile
/home/tian/Music/pesmusic/Queen_-_Under_Pressure.mp3
/media/SDcard//music/Queen/Queen - TRM/00 - Queen - Under pressure
10:49:08 PM: Error: Directory '/media/SDcard/music/Queen/Queen - TRM' couldn't be created (error 22: Invalid argument)
[Thread 0xb1cc5b70 (LWP 4662) exited]
```

I assume that the first one is .ape and it's not supported.
The second one contained a non-standard character   which caused the problem. I removed it from the name and everything was fine. Could guayadeque somehow solve this on its own?
I also tried with korean and chinese - transcoding works without a glitch  :Smile: .

3. If I select 'Transcode To:' 'mp3' and 'allways' (there's a typo here), the songs copied to my device will have Artist field as Unknown and Title as its name pattern {n} - {a} - {t} in the media property.
Here is the screenshot. 


4. Should Copy To... -> Device be removed from the Device library? Otherwise it will copy songs to itself.

Excuse me for a long post and thanks again for portable device support and a great music player.


EDIT: In (3), the album name is also changed to {a} - {b}. 

FYI, the name pattern in my device property is {a}/{a} - {b}/{n} - {a} - {t}.

----------


## eltama

I've tried the the new functionality with my wife's Cowon S9, which is recognized as a USB device.
In general it worked very well, even copying.

Some issues:
As reported, each time I plugin the device it and open it's library, it does an update of the device.

In the properties of the device:

It would be helpful to have some help about the meaning of the variables, e.g. {a}, like in the preferences of Copy to. 

The Audio Folder selection button does not work, but at least you can write the path manually.

Can you explain what the different qualities are in terms of kbps, maybe between parenthesis?, e.g. Very High (320 kbps), Good (128 kbps), etc.

I know that the Covers part still does not work, but in Cover size that defaults to 100, could you add the unit? I assume it's kbs. I would also like to have an option to specify the dimensions instead of the size.


I gave my wife a Cowon as a present instead of an iPod because I wanted to be able to use it in Linux and not be tied to a particular music player. I don't really need a way to sync it, so I wasn't very excited with this feature.
But after trying it I think it's going to be an awesome feature. 
The ability to transcode and downsample to save space, copy just one cover file and resize it, copy playlists, and manage it directly from guayadeque are great!

----------


## anonbeat

> After the update to revision 1270, at the first start guayadeque is making a complete rescan of the library!
> 
> 
> EDIT: After the rescan I closed and reopened guayadeque and again it rescan all my library!


Can you run it from dbg and see if something is going wrong when you close the application? Seems like the time for last scan is not saved for you

Thanks for your help

----------


## PenguinOfSteel

> I dont have the same issue.
> You disabled the function to update the library at startup?


No, I have it always enabled! The problem is that before the last svn updates to guayadeque, the initial update was lightning fast! Now it rescan every single folder in my music path!

----------


## VastOne

> No, I have it always enabled! The problem is that before the last svn updates to guayadeque, the initial update was lightning fast! Now it rescan every single folder in my music path!


Have you tried shutting it off and restarting to see if the same thing happens with it off?

----------


## VastOne

> So does this stop all the nonsense of an Official Support Channel? Like Garthhh and so many others have pointed out, a community is just that and promoting it in any way is an open decision just like the application is.


It is always the tough questions that never get an answer...

----------


## PenguinOfSteel

> Have you tried shutting it off and restarting to see if the same thing happens with it off?


Just tried right now... as expected if I turn off the "update at start up", guayadeque doesn't rescan the library... but this is not a solution! I mean, the problem remain! I really want guayadeque to find new albums I placed in the music folder, but as fast as it did before!

----------


## VastOne

> Just tried right now... as expected if I turn off the "update at start up", guayadeque doesn't rescan the library... but this is not a solution! I mean, the problem remain! I really want guayadeque to find new albums I placed in the music folder, but as fast as it did before!


I understand PenguinOfSteel, I was trying a process of elimination to make sure it was not something totally different.

----------


## PenguinOfSteel

> I understand PenguinOfSteel, I was trying a process of elimination to make sure it was not something totally different.


Sorry for the little bad answer VastOne! And thanks for your help!

----------


## VastOne

> Sorry for the little bad answer VastOne! And thanks for your help!


No worries...Just would like to see you get this resolved..

----------


## anonbeat

> Hi anon, thank you for adding device support.
> I just upgraded to revision 1270 and have been testing for a while with my phone + 2GB micro SD. There are some issues I found.
> 
> 1. I got 2 seg faults when trying to transcode songs to wma. It crashed when I clicked Copy to -> Device. The backtraces are very long and different so I put them here
> http://pastebin.com/kUWkeTbg
> http://pastebin.com/NN26P6St
> 
> 2. Some tracks couldn't be transcoded.
> 
> ...


1.- That crashes are gstreamer related and not guayadeque. Happened in both cases into gstreamer libraries. Never happened for me.

2.- ape transcoding is supported. As far as you have the gstreamer plugins needed installed you can transcode from any format you can play to the formats I enabled in guayadeque.
  If the filename have a bad encoding character it cant be created the file in the device. Most devices uses FAT as filesystem and this makes it even worse. I dont know if worth control it or not. I think the solution is to name correctly the files or fix the tags.

3.- Thanks for your bug report. This should be fixed now in svn 1272

4.- I dont think it should be removed. You are free to use it or not. It can be used for now as a transcoding tool where you have files in your usb drive in one format and want it in other. I will add a more specific tool for this but for now you select it or not  :Smile: 


Thanks for all your help and support

----------


## anonbeat

> I've tried the the new functionality with my wife's Cowon S9, which is recognized as a USB device.
> In general it worked very well, even copying.
> 
> Some issues:
> As reported, each time I plugin the device it and open it's library, it does an update of the device.
> 
> In the properties of the device:
> 
> It would be helpful to have some help about the meaning of the variables, e.g. {a}, like in the preferences of Copy to. 
> ...


The device is updated everytime because the program need to know what have been added or removed since the last time it was pluged in. Need to rescan the whole drive because tracks could be added or removed in other computer or outside the program.

For me the audio folder selection works fine. What is not working with it ?



```
For mp3, wma, m4a : 320, 256, 192, 160, 128,  96,  64
For ogg           :   1, 0.9, 0.8, 0.7, 0.6, 0.5, 0.2
For flac          :   9,   8,   7,   6,   5,   4,   2
```

If you want to read about ogg quality refer to gstreamer documentation for the vorbisenc or flacenc elements.

The cover size is in pixels its 100x100 the default. This is not my decision but cames from the .is_audio_player for Mass Storage Devices players.

Thank you very much for your help

----------


## anonbeat

I will continue answering here to support questions for a while but I prefer if its possible that all questions and suggestions being posted in the *guayadeque official forums* at *http://guayadeque.org*

Thanks for your help

----------


## eltama

> The device is updated everytime because the program need to know what have been added or removed since the last time it was pluged in. Need to rescan the whole drive because tracks could be added or removed in other computer or outside the program.
> 
> For me the audio folder selection works fine. What is not working with it ?
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> For mp3, wma, m4a : 320, 256, 192, 160, 128,  96,  64
> For ogg           :   1, 0.9, 0.8, 0.7, 0.6, 0.5, 0.2
> ...


I've started using the  forums at guadeque.org. You can follow this discussion at 

Portable device support questions, bug reports, etc HERE

----------


## curly_nostrill

Sorry if this has been answered before but searching through the 500 pages of this thread is not easy.

I realize my setup is a bit odd, so...
This is a powerbook g4 12" with Debain Lenny ppc(5.0)512MB ram with the MintPPC script applied.

After fixing the first error by building taglib from source to get a version > 1.6, I now get this error.



```
[  0%] Building CXX object src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/AlListBox.o
In file included from ~/guayadeque/src/ItemListBox.h:24,
                 from ~/guayadeque/src/AlListBox.h:25,
                 from ~/guayadeque/src/AlListBox.cpp:21:
~/guayadeque/src/ListView.h: In member function âvoid guListViewAttr::LoadSysColors()â:
~/guayadeque/src/ListView.h:125: error: âwxSYS_COLOUR_LISTBOXTEXTâ was not declared in this scope
make[2]: *** [src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/AlListBox.o] Error 1
make[1]: *** [src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/all] Error 2
make: *** [all] Error 2
```

I've replaced the home path in this post to ~ in order to make it more generic.

I'm not sure where to go from here.

----------


## Hreinsi

When updating I get this message 

/home/hreinsijons/guayadeque/src/SoListBox.cpp: In member function virtual void guSoListBox::AppendFastEditMenu(wxMenu*, int) const:
/home/hreinsijons/guayadeque/src/SoListBox.cpp:418: warning: comparison between signed and unsigned integer expressions
 Anyone  :Smile:

----------


## Garthhh

> When updating I get this message 
> 
> /home/hreinsijons/guayadeque/src/SoListBox.cpp: In member function virtual void guSoListBox::AppendFastEditMenu(wxMenu*, int) const:
> /home/hreinsijons/guayadeque/src/SoListBox.cpp:418: warning: comparison between signed and unsigned integer expressions
>  Anyone


I got that when updating earlier
I updated again & it went fine

----------


## anonbeat

> Sorry if this has been answered before but searching through the 500 pages of this thread is not easy.
> 
> I realize my setup is a bit odd, so...
> This is a powerbook g4 12" with Debain Lenny ppc(5.0)512MB ram with the MintPPC script applied.
> 
> After fixing the first error by building taglib from source to get a version > 1.6, I now get this error.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You need to replace the wxGTK package with a newest one.

Thanks for your help

----------


## anonbeat

> When updating I get this message 
> 
> /home/hreinsijons/guayadeque/src/SoListBox.cpp: In member function virtual void guSoListBox::AppendFastEditMenu(wxMenu*, int) const:
> /home/hreinsijons/guayadeque/src/SoListBox.cpp:418: warning: comparison between signed and unsigned integer expressions
>  Anyone


That is not important.

Thanks for your help

----------


## BoredOutOfMyMind

> I will continue answering here to support questions for a while but I prefer if its possible that all questions and suggestions being posted in the *guayadeque official forums* at *http://guayadeque.org*
> 
> Thanks for your help


Does this mean you are not offering support via any other source at some point?  Will you not be adding support to this thread?

----------


## anonbeat

> Does this mean you are not offering support via any other source at some point?  Will you not be adding support to this thread?


No, what I said is that I prefer only one way as this way it will be more easy for me to track.
As always I will try to help in everything I can by email, thought this thread or in the guayadeque.org forums.
I hope that in the near future most of the ppl come to the guayadeque.org forums for bug reports, suggestions, comments, etc 
Its open to everyone who want to contribute to this project.

Thanks for your help

----------


## JesterDev

Got this error when trying to build:


```
/home/jesterdev/guayadeque/po/is/guayadeque.po:2181: `msgid' and `msgstr' entries do not both end with '\n'
/usr/bin/msgfmt: found 1 fatal error
make[2]: *** [po/is/guayadeque.mo] Error 1
make[1]: *** [po/is/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.is.mo.dir/all] Error 2
make: *** [all] Error 2
```

Any suggestions?

----------


## anonbeat

> Got this error when trying to build:
> 
> 
> ```
> /home/jesterdev/guayadeque/po/is/guayadeque.po:2181: `msgid' and `msgstr' entries do not both end with '\n'
> /usr/bin/msgfmt: found 1 fatal error
> make[2]: *** [po/is/guayadeque.mo] Error 1
> make[1]: *** [po/is/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.is.mo.dir/all] Error 2
> make: *** [all] Error 2
> ...


Need installed gettext package

Sorry... This is an error in the po file. Its fixed in svn 1277

Thanks for your help

----------


## mr_hangman

> 1.- That crashes are gstreamer related and not guayadeque. Happened in both cases into gstreamer libraries. Never happened for me.
> 
> 2.- ape transcoding is supported. As far as you have the gstreamer plugins needed installed you can transcode from any format you can play to the formats I enabled in guayadeque.
>   If the filename have a bad encoding character it cant be created the file in the device. Most devices uses FAT as filesystem and this makes it even worse. I dont know if worth control it or not. I think the solution is to name correctly the files or fix the tags.
> 
> 3.- Thanks for your bug report. This should be fixed now in svn 1272
> 
> 4.- I dont think it should be removed. You are free to use it or not. It can be used for now as a transcoding tool where you have files in your usb drive in one format and want it in other. I will add a more specific tool for this but for now you select it or not 
> 
> ...


Thank you for the fix and clarificaction.
The inplace transcoding is a great idea! I never thought of it that way  :Smile: .

----------


## BoredOutOfMyMind

> No, what I said is that I prefer only one way as this way it will be more easy for me to track.
> As always I will try to help in everything I can by email, thought this thread or in the guayadeque.org forums.
> I hope that in the near future most of the ppl come to the guayadeque.org forums for bug reports, suggestions, comments, etc 
> Its open to everyone who want to contribute to this project.
> 
> Thanks for your help


Earlier statements had suggested you were abandoning this thread. 

My question of the same issue on Guayadeque.org resulted in a closed thread and no answer.  :Confused:   No one will contribute if they are silenced with honest questions.  :Sad:

----------


## Carlos C

> Earlier statements had suggested you were abandoning this thread. 
> 
> My question of the same issue on Guayadeque.org resulted in a closed thread and no answer.   No one will contribute if they are silenced with honest questions.


You  can ask for support throughout the internet (google can help you a lot)  but anonbeat will focus its efforts on solving problems in  guayadeque.org. Otherwise it's too much work required to anonbeat. It seems reasonable to me and I don't see why it is so difficult to understand. After all, anonbeat is not our employee.

Greetings.

----------


## VastOne

> Earlier statements had suggested you were abandoning this thread. 
> 
> My question of the same issue on Guayadeque.org resulted in a closed thread and no answer.   No one will contribute if they are silenced with honest questions.





> You  can ask for support throughout the internet (google can help you a lot)  but anonbeat will focus its efforts on solving problems in  guayadeque.org. Otherwise it's too much work required to anonbeat. It seems reasonable to me and I don't see why it is so difficult to understand. After all, anonbeat is not our employee.
> 
> Greetings.


The point that BoredOutOfMyMind was making was valid and a good honest question that had nothing to do with understanding the role of the developer or development. If you ask a question here and the thread is closed without discussion then why would you ask another question?

----------


## pickarooney

I can't build 1278:


```
/home/pickarooney/tmp/Guaya/guayadeque-svn/src/GIO_Volume.cpp: In function ‘void Unmounted_Device(GObject*, GAsyncResult*, guGIO_Mount*)’:
/home/pickarooney/tmp/Guaya/guayadeque-svn/src/GIO_Volume.cpp:151: error: ‘g_mount_eject_with_operation_finish’ was not declared in this scope
/home/pickarooney/tmp/Guaya/guayadeque-svn/src/GIO_Volume.cpp: In member function ‘void guGIO_Mount::Unmount()’:
/home/pickarooney/tmp/Guaya/guayadeque-svn/src/GIO_Volume.cpp:172: error: ‘g_mount_eject_with_operation’ was not declared in this scope
make[2]: *** [src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/GIO_Volume.o] Error 1
make[1]: *** [src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/all] Error 2
make: *** [all] Error 2
```

1267 had (I think) an identical error when building.

----------


## VastOne

Guayadeque Wiki now has multiple language setup.

German, Spanish and Russian are available and more will be added on request.

----------


## anonbeat

> I can't build 1278:
> 
> 
> ```
> /home/pickarooney/tmp/Guaya/guayadeque-svn/src/GIO_Volume.cpp: In function void Unmounted_Device(GObject*, GAsyncResult*, guGIO_Mount*):
> /home/pickarooney/tmp/Guaya/guayadeque-svn/src/GIO_Volume.cpp:151: error: g_mount_eject_with_operation_finish was not declared in this scope
> /home/pickarooney/tmp/Guaya/guayadeque-svn/src/GIO_Volume.cpp: In member function void guGIO_Mount::Unmount():
> /home/pickarooney/tmp/Guaya/guayadeque-svn/src/GIO_Volume.cpp:172: error: g_mount_eject_with_operation was not declared in this scope
> make[2]: *** [src/CMakeFiles/guayadeque.dir/GIO_Volume.o] Error 1
> ...


What version of ubuntu are you running ? Guess you need to update the gio library.

Thanks for your help

----------


## pickarooney

xubuntu 9.04
I don't know what Gio is exactly - can you help with that?

----------


## anonbeat

> xubuntu 9.04
> I don't know what Gio is exactly - can you help with that?


GIO is the new virtual file system API which is aiming to replace gnome-vfs. It is included in glib

The current glib I have installed is 2.24.1


```
ii  libglib2.0-dev                        2.24.1-0ubuntu1                                 
Development files for the GLib library
```

Thanks for your help

----------


## pickarooney

Mine is 2.20.1 but it's the latest available to me.

----------


## anonbeat

> Mine is 2.20.1 but it's the latest available to me.


Maybe its time now to go to 10.04 as 10.10 is about to come out ?  :Very Happy:

----------


## pickarooney

Heh - I have to admire your programming policy: make a change and force an OS upgrade. Lucky you don't write for Windows  :Very Happy: 

I think I'll probably quit upgrading g-que at this stage. It does pretty much everything I need and I have no interest in ipods etc. 

I think it might be a good idea if someone made a .deb of version 1264 and the appropriate taglib version and added to the wiki that this is the last version compatible with 9.04.

----------


## BoredOutOfMyMind

> Heh - I have to admire your programming policy: make a change and force an OS upgrade. Lucky you don't write for Windows 
> 
> I think I'll probably quit upgrading g-que at this stage. It does pretty much everything I need and I have no interest in ipods etc. 
> 
> I think it might be a good idea if someone made a .deb of version 1264 and the appropriate taglib version and added to the wiki that this is the last version compatible with 9.04.


The End of Life for Jaunty is October 2010....

https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases

----------


## gavdari

Hey guys. 
What is the last svn available? if it's 1264 then why ppa has 1262? I don't know how else I can download latest svn and the non-transparent icon is kinda annoying. any help?

----------


## Garthhh

> Hey guys. 
> What is the last svn available? if it's 1264 then why ppa has 1262? I don't know how else I can download latest svn and the non-transparent icon is kinda annoying. any help?


you can do an svn install the instructions are Here
svn will keep you on the latest version

----------


## VastOne

> Hey guys. 
> What is the last svn available? if it's 1264 then why ppa has 1262? I don't know how else I can download latest svn and the non-transparent icon is kinda annoying. any help?





> you can do an svn install the instructions are Here
> svn will keep you on the latest version


As far as the transparency issue, every other app that I use that has this issue has been fixed by the developers.  Guayadeque is the only one that has not been corrected and I am using the latest release of Maverick. The pseudo fix that was posted in this thread does not correct the problem either.

----------


## gavdari

> you can do an svn install the instructions are Here
> svn will keep you on the latest version


ٌWhen I follow the instructions in the above link I get the following:


```
siavash@siavash-laptop:~$ svn co http://guayadeque.svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/guayadeque/Trunk guayadeque
svn: PROPFIND of '/svnroot/guayadeque/!svn/vcc/default': Could not read status line: Connection reset by peer (http://guayadeque.svn.sourceforge.net)
```

What should I do?

EDIT: the problem was due to restrictions by sourceforge for my country. a vpn connection solved it.

----------


## VastOne

> ٌWhen I follow the instructions in the above link I get the following:
> 
> 
> ```
> siavash@siavash-laptop:~$ svn co http://guayadeque.svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/guayadeque/Trunk guayadeque
> svn: PROPFIND of '/svnroot/guayadeque/!svn/vcc/default': Could not read status line: Connection reset by peer (http://guayadeque.svn.sourceforge.net)
> ```
> 
> What should I do?
> ...


Do you mind if I ask what country?  And I will put a note about this on the wiki and tell people to use a vpn if necessary.

Thanks for your help!

----------


## gavdari

> Do you mind if I ask what country?  And I will put a note about this on the wiki and tell people to use a vpn if necessary.


Sure. I'm from Iran. I have contacted sourceforge officials about this matter and they informed me that since US has lifted its embargoes against Iran for free and not sensitive software, they have left this decision to the project owners, whether they software can be used in a militaristic (!) way or not. But usually project owners don't bother. So we should use a vpn.

----------


## VastOne

> Sure. I'm from Iran. I have contacted sourceforge officials about this matter and they informed me that since US has lifted its embargoes against Iran for free and not sensitive software, they have left this decision to the project owners, whether they software can be used in a militaristic (!) way or not. But usually project owners don't bother. So we should use a vpn.


Thank you and I will put this information on the Wiki.  I am glad you got it worked out.  :KDE Star:

----------


## wltj

Well I'm a gentoo user but figured I'd get more help here than in the gentoo forums for this issue.. 

I just installed guayadeque 0.2.8 from svn. my tracks play, everything looks great and i really want to keep the player BUT, I'm having two major problems..

1. seeking doesn't work. I move the slider up the song timeline and release the mouse and it jumps right back to where it was. Here is the output in terminal: 



```
19:03:14: OnMediaPosition... 2192 - 0   1286823783 0 
19:03:15: OnMediaPosition... 3194 - 0   1286823783 0 
19:03:16: OnMediaPosition... 4174 - 0   1286823783 0 
19:03:16: guMediaCtrl::Seek( 7360 ) 
19:03:16: guFaderPlayBin::Seek (1286823783) 7360 ) 
19:03:17: OnMediaPosition... 5176 - 0   1286823783 0 
19:03:18: OnMediaPosition... 6178 - 0   1286823783 0 
19:03:19: OnMediaPosition... 7180 - 0   1286823783 0
```

2. When one track finishes it won't advance to the next, it just sits at "StatusChanged( 2, 0, 0, 0 )" 

Here is output:



```
9:00:01: OnMediaPosition... 7060 - 0   1286823593 0 
19:00:01: guMediaCtrl::GetState 2 
19:00:01: Detected about to finish track... Trying to load the next track... 
19:00:02: OnMediaPosition... 8062 - 0   1286823593 0 
19:00:03: OnMediaPosition... 9064 - 0   1286823593 0 
19:00:03: guMediaCtrl::FadeInStart 
19:00:03: CurrentPlayBin: 1286823593 
19:00:03:  * * * * * * * * * * current stream list * * * * * * * * * * 
19:00:03: [1286823593] 'playing' 
19:00:03:  * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
19:00:04: OnMediaPosition... 10066 - 0   1286823593 0 
19:00:05: ***** EOS received... 
19:00:05: OnMediaFinished (1286823593) Cur: 0  0 
19:00:05: Media Finished Cancelled... 1286823593 0 
19:00:09: guMediaCtrl::DoCleanUp 
19:00:09: guFaderPlayBin::~guFaderPlayBin (1286823593) 
19:00:09: Finished destroying the playbin 1286823593 
19:00:09: OnMediaState: 2 1286823593 0 
19:00:09: StatusChanged( 2, 0, 0, 0 )
```

Anyone know what the problem might be?
note: i've installed all dependencies: taglib, sqlite3, gstreamer, gst-plugins-good, gst-plugins-base, wxwidgets, flac

----------


## anonbeat

> Well I'm a gentoo user but figured I'd get more help here than in the gentoo forums for this issue.. 
> 
> I just installed guayadeque 0.2.8 from svn. my tracks play, everything looks great and i really want to keep the player BUT, I'm having two major problems..
> 
> 1. seeking doesn't work. I move the slider up the song timeline and release the mouse and it jumps right back to where it was. Here is the output in terminal: 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


I bet your problem is you dont have gst-plugins-ugly installed and your player is using ffmpeg to decode the mp3.
Can you verify that and post results ?

Thanks for your help

----------


## anonbeat

For those of you who already dont know we are in the process of create a complete set of resources at guayadeque.org. Forums, wiki, documentation, etc

Just uploaded to the Official Guayadeque Music Player website a complete manual of the program

You can visit and contribute to it at
http://guayadeque.org/forums/index.php?p=/page/manual

Remember the forums at guayadeque.org are the preferred support channel now

Thanks for your help

----------


## Sector11

> Remember the forums at guayadeque.org are the preferred support channel now


¿Desde?

I think I have the right to choose which "I" prefer!

----------


## wltj

> I bet your problem is you dont have gst-plugins-ugly installed and your player is using ffmpeg to decode the mp3.
> Can you verify that and post results ?
> 
> Thanks for your help


Thanks, now I can seek but it still isn't playing the next song. Here is the output



```
17:03:38: OnMediaPosition... 7047 - 252760   1286989411 0
17:03:39: OnMediaPosition... 8049 - 252760   1286989411 0
17:03:40: OnMediaPosition... 9051 - 252760   1286989411 0
17:03:42: guMediaCtrl::Seek( 246456 )
17:03:42: guFaderPlayBin::Seek (1286989411) 246456 )
17:03:43: OnMediaPosition... 246574 - 252760   1286989411 0
17:03:43: OnMediaPosition... 247171 - 252760   1286989411 0
17:03:44: OnMediaPosition... 248173 - 252760   1286989411 0
17:03:45: OnMediaPosition... 249153 - 252760   1286989411 0
17:03:46: OnMediaPosition... 250155 - 252760   1286989411 0
17:03:46: guMediaCtrl::GetState 2
17:03:46: Detected about to finish track... Trying to load the next track...
17:03:47: OnMediaPosition... 251157 - 252760   1286989411 0
17:03:47: guMediaCtrl::FadeInStart
17:03:47: CurrentPlayBin: 1286989411
17:03:47:  * * * * * * * * * * current stream list * * * * * * * * * *
17:03:47: [1286989411] 'playing'
17:03:47:  * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
17:03:48: OnMediaPosition... 252159 - 252760   1286989411 0
17:03:49: ***** EOS received...
17:03:49: OnMediaFinished (1286989411) Cur: 0  0
17:03:49: Media Finished Cancelled... 1286989411 0
17:03:53: guMediaCtrl::DoCleanUp
17:03:53: guFaderPlayBin::~guFaderPlayBin (1286989411)
17:03:53: Finished destroying the playbin 1286989411
17:03:53: OnMediaState: 2 1286989411 0
17:03:53: StatusChanged( 2, 0, 0, 0 )
```

as you can see the track is playing, then i seek to the end, the song ends and hangs at StatusChanged. This happens in the Library tab and and Files tab. Thanks for your help.

p.s. I would move to your forums but i really dont want another login and password to manage!

----------


## VastOne

> Remember the forums at guayadeque.org are the preferred support channel now






> p.s. I would move to your forums but i really dont want another login and password to manage!


To disregard the support from this forum that has gone on for almost two years is an incredibly bad decision, forgetting who got you where you are.  I will always be a part of this forum in answering questions that I can.

Anything technical should sent to the Bug Report on Launchpad which is an open forum and where the PPA resides here




> ¿Desde?
> 
> I think I have the right to choose which "I" prefer!


Yes. And you have the right to have it and a forum in your native language.

English Guayadeque Wiki

Spanish Guayadeque Wiki

Chinese Guayadeque Wiki

Russian Guayadeque Wiki

And a German Guayadeque Wiki to be ready within a month.

These are full fledged Wiki sites with a Forum to discuss issues in the same language getting help from people who have been using Guayadeque for 2 years.

Choice is good - Open and in a language you can understand is Priceless.

----------


## BoredOutOfMyMind

> Remember the forums at guayadeque.org are the preferred support channel now


Unless you ask a question, then the thread is closed. 

THAT is called censorship. 

 :Sad:

----------


## VastOne

> Unless you ask a question, then the thread is closed. 
> 
> THAT is called censorship.


There was an entire thread removed at the Guayadeque Last.FM group, which is supposed to be an open forum.  These were deleted with no explanations at all.

This is why the open concept works so well.  Like this forum and many others, including the Guayadeque Wiki, it is run by a community and not individuals who need to control or close it.

----------


## ivanovnegro

> There was an entire thread removed at the Guayadeque Last.FM group, which is supposed to be an open forum.  These were deleted with no explanations at all.
> 
> This is why the open concept works so well.  Like this forum and many others, including the Guayadeque Wiki, it is run by a community and not individuals who need to control or close it.


I even did not know it,  that on Last.FM a thread was closed.
What in the hell???
That is too much for me!!

----------


## anonbeat

> Thanks, now I can seek but it still isn't playing the next song. Here is the output
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 17:03:38: OnMediaPosition... 7047 - 252760   1286989411 0
> 17:03:39: OnMediaPosition... 8049 - 252760   1286989411 0
> 17:03:40: OnMediaPosition... 9051 - 252760   1286989411 0
> 17:03:42: guMediaCtrl::Seek( 246456 )
> ...


Can you verify what are your crossfader settings and post ? You can read about crossfader preferences at http://guayadeque.org/forums/index.p...ref_crossfader

Thanks for your help

----------


## wltj

> Can you verify what are your crossfader settings and post ? You can read about crossfader preferences at http://guayadeque.org/forums/index.p...ref_crossfader
> 
> Thanks for your help


Sure, I had it set to gapless with out length = 0. I played with the settings a bit with same results so set it back to gapless. 

After you told me to use gst-plugins-ugly I uninstalled ffmpeg. Just now I tried also uninstalling gst-plugins-ffmpeg and it said my gstreamer was missing a plugin, so i reinstalled gst-plugins-ffmpeg.

----------


## anonbeat

> Sure, I had it set to gapless with out length = 0. I played with the settings a bit with same results so set it back to gapless. 
> 
> After you told me to use gst-plugins-ugly I uninstalled ffmpeg. Just now I tried also uninstalling gst-plugins-ffmpeg and it said my gstreamer was missing a plugin, so i reinstalled gst-plugins-ffmpeg.


What kind of media are you playing? mp3 ?
If so you will not need ffmpeg and ugly should contins the mad plugin but Im not sure with your distro

----------


## bmbaker

hi guys, i am having a bit of trouble, I just upgraded to 10.10 and was trying to install the svn and i keep getting this error:


brian@Dream-on:~$ sudo apt-get install guayadeque-svn
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
The following NEW packages will be installed:
  guayadeque-svn
0 upgraded, 1 newly installed, 0 to remove and 39 not upgraded.
Need to get 0B/1,784kB of archives.
After this operation, 5,263kB of additional disk space will be used.
(Reading database ... 149794 files and directories currently installed.)
Unpacking guayadeque-svn (from .../guayadeque-svn_1284~maverick-1_i386.deb) ...
dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/guayadeque-svn_1284~maverick-1_i386.deb (--unpack):
 trying to overwrite '/usr/share/app-install/icons/guayadeque.png', which is also in package app-install-data 0.10.10.6
Errors were encountered while processing:
 /var/cache/apt/archives/guayadeque-svn_1284~maverick-1_i386.deb
E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)

any ideas ???
thanks BB

----------


## anonbeat

> hi guys, i am having a bit of trouble, I just upgraded to 10.10 and was trying to install the svn and i keep getting this error:
> 
> 
> brian@Dream-on:~$ sudo apt-get install guayadeque-svn
> Reading package lists... Done
> Building dependency tree       
> Reading state information... Done
> The following NEW packages will be installed:
>   guayadeque-svn
> ...


Seems like you have the guayadeque package installed. Remove it first and then try again with the guayadeque-svn

Thanks for your help

----------


## bmbaker

> Seems like you have the guayadeque package installed. Remove it first and then try again with the guayadeque-svn
> 
> Thanks for your help


ya that did it  :Smile:  thanks
works great  :Smile: 
love Quayadeque !!!

----------


## !nkubus

> Seems like you have the guayadeque package installed. Remove it first and then try again with the guayadeque-svn
> 
> Thanks for your help


I have the same error and guayadeque is not installed I in fact removed and purge it before installing guayadeque-svn


```
(Reading database ... 212429 files and directories currently installed.)
Unpacking guayadeque-svn (from .../guayadeque-svn_1284~maverick-1_i386.deb) ...
dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/guayadeque-svn_1284~maverick-1_i386.deb (--unpack):
 trying to overwrite '/usr/share/app-install/icons/guayadeque.png', which is also in package app-install-data 0.10.10.6
Errors were encountered while processing:
 /var/cache/apt/archives/guayadeque-svn_1284~maverick-1_i386.deb
E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
```

----------


## wltj

> What kind of media are you playing? mp3 ?
> If so you will not need ffmpeg and ugly should contins the mad plugin but Im not sure with your distro


Yea just mp3. apparently it was playing through gst-plugins-ffmpeg because mad isn't included in gentoo's gst-ugly, so i uninstalled gst-plugins-ffmpeg and installed gst-plugins-mad, but still same issue. i know other gentoo users are using guaya without problems, but oh well. are there any more dependencies other than whats listed in the readme? Thanks again for your help

----------


## anonbeat

> I have the same error and guayadeque is not installed I in fact removed and purge it before installing guayadeque-svn
> 
> 
> ```
> (Reading database ... 212429 files and directories currently installed.)
> Unpacking guayadeque-svn (from .../guayadeque-svn_1284~maverick-1_i386.deb) ...
> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/guayadeque-svn_1284~maverick-1_i386.deb (--unpack):
>  trying to overwrite '/usr/share/app-install/icons/guayadeque.png', which is also in package app-install-data 0.10.10.6
> Errors were encountered while processing:
> ...


There is a new package on build at launchpad at this moment to fix this conflict with app-install-data package.

Please try it and let  me know 

Thanks for your help

----------


## anonbeat

> ya that did it  thanks
> works great 
> love Quayadeque !!!


Thank you for report it back

Glad it worked and you love guayadeque

----------


## anonbeat

> Yea just mp3. apparently it was playing through gst-plugins-ffmpeg because mad isn't included in gentoo's gst-ugly, so i uninstalled gst-plugins-ffmpeg and installed gst-plugins-mad, but still same issue. i know other gentoo users are using guaya without problems, but oh well. are there any more dependencies other than whats listed in the readme? Thanks again for your help


Can you contact me via email anonbeat at gmail dot com ? 

I will try to find what your problem is but it can take too much hours this way.

Thanks for your help

----------


## Don_Felipe

Hi,
just got this error, when I mounted and unmounted my canon camera, while listening music.



```
22:19:29: OnMediaPosition... 272021 - 404871   1287263695 0
22:19:30: OnMediaPosition... 273020 - 404871   1287263695 0
22:19:31: Mount Removed...
22:19:31: Mount Removed...

Program received signal SIGSEGV, Segmentation fault.
0x00007ffff632e985 in ?? () from /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0
```

cheers

----------


## anonbeat

> Hi,
> just got this error, when I mounted and unmounted my canon camera, while listening music.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 22:19:29: OnMediaPosition... 272021 - 404871   1287263695 0
> 22:19:30: OnMediaPosition... 273020 - 404871   1287263695 0
> 22:19:31: Mount Removed...
> ...


Please try to do a backtrace next time so I can try to find where the problem is.

There are instructions on how to do it in the 1st post of this thread.

Thanks for your help

----------


## gorillaki

http://sourceforge.net/tracker/?func...3&atid=1126447
I experienced the very same bug under Archlinux.

Temporary solution: I recompiled curl 7.21.2 without ipv6 support (which is on by default on most distros, I guess, while it's disabled on my system) and no crashes anymore. Actually I'm not sure if it's a guayadeque or curl bug, but I had no crashes with other programs that use curl.
I surely can provide strace or gdb output if needed.

----------


## anonbeat

> http://sourceforge.net/tracker/?func...3&atid=1126447
> I experienced the very same bug under Archlinux.
> 
> Temporary solution: I recompiled curl 7.21.2 without ipv6 support (which is on by default on most distros, I guess, while it's disabled on my system) and no crashes anymore. Actually I'm not sure if it's a guayadeque or curl bug, but I had no crashes with other programs that use curl.
> I surely can provide strace or gdb output if needed.


If you could give a backtrace will be very helpful as I cant reproduce that errors here but Im still using 7.19.7

Thanks for your help

----------


## Don_Felipe

> Please try to do a backtrace next time so I can try to find where the problem is.
> 
> There are instructions on how to do it in the 1st post of this thread.
> 
> Thanks for your help


Ok, I could reproduce the problem. Here's the backtrace:



```
Program received signal SIGSEGV, Segmentation fault.
0x00007ffff632e9b0 in ?? () from /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0
(gdb) bt
#0  0x00007ffff632e9b0 in ?? () from /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0
#1  0x00007ffff6332a57 in g_type_check_is_value_type () from /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0
#2  0x00007ffff6339481 in g_value_type_compatible () from /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0
#3  0x00007ffff631a73b in ?? () from /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0
#4  0x00007ffff632b7b9 in g_signal_emit_valist () from /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0
#5  0x00007ffff632bdc8 in g_signal_emit_by_name () from /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0
#6  0x00007fffe647c62b in ?? () from /usr/lib/gio/modules/libgioremote-volume-monitor.so
#7  0x00007ffff57088c2 in g_main_context_dispatch () from /lib/libglib-2.0.so.0
#8  0x00007ffff570c748 in ?? () from /lib/libglib-2.0.so.0
#9  0x00007ffff570cc55 in g_main_loop_run () from /lib/libglib-2.0.so.0
#10 0x00007ffff2fb3bb7 in gtk_main () from /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0
#11 0x00007ffff7650558 in wxEventLoop::Run() () from /usr/lib/libwx_gtk2u_core-2.8.so.0
#12 0x00007ffff76d52eb in wxAppBase::MainLoop() () from /usr/lib/libwx_gtk2u_core-2.8.so.0
#13 0x00007ffff7b1447c in wxEntry(int&, wchar_t**) () from /usr/lib/libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0
#14 0x0000000000545712 in main (argc=1, argv=0x1) at /home/pman/guayadeque/src/MainApp.cpp:36
(gdb)
```

----------


## gorillaki

Here is mine:


Program received signal SIGSEGV, Segmentation fault.
0xb72a576c in fwrite () from /lib/libc.so.6
(gdb) bt
#0  0xb72a576c in fwrite () from /lib/libc.so.6
#1  0xb76ead0e in ?? () from /usr/lib/libcurl.so.4
#2  0xb76eb0c7 in Curl_debug () from /usr/lib/libcurl.so.4
#3  0xb76eb2ac in Curl_failf () from /usr/lib/libcurl.so.4
#4  0xb76e0a84 in Curl_resolv_timeout () from /usr/lib/libcurl.so.4
#5  0xb7729d34 in sqlite3_free () from /usr/lib/libsqlite3.so.0
#6  0x00000070 in ?? ()
#7  0x0000000c in ?? ()
#8  0x0000005c in ?? ()
#9  0xb736d286 in ?? () from /lib/libc.so.6
Backtrace stopped: previous frame inner to this frame (corrupt stack?)

Actually curl 7.21.2 with ipv6 disabled does crash guayadeque, but now it happens later (some ten minutes after start instead of 1-2). Going back to curl 7.21.1 everything is working properly.
I'd also like to say that although I compiled guayadeque-svn with debug symbols (like you hinted on the first post), when running it through gdb the debugger claimed it could not find debug symbols into /usr/bin/guayadeque.
Regards.

----------


## gibbylinks

Can't get it to start. Had it working yesterday then it stopped.



```
guayadeque
16:09:06: Initialized locale ( en_GB )
16:09:06: Error: guDbLibrary::ExecuteUpdate exception 'PRAGMA legacy_file_format=false; PRAGMA page_size=4096; PRAGMA cache_size=4096; PRAGMA count_changes=1; PRAGMA synchronous='OFF'; PRAGMA short_column_names=0; PRAGMA full_column_names=0;'
11: SQLITE_CORRUPT[11]: database disk image is malformed
16:09:06: Error: guDbLibrary::ExecuteQuery exception 'SELECT name FROM sqlite_master WHERE type = 'table' AND name = 'Version';'
11: SQLITE_CORRUPT[11]: database disk image is malformed
```

Please advise

Thanks

----------


## bmbaker

hi there,
something i have noticed is that in library mode, when you uncheck the fields that show, album artist, bitrate, composer etc, when you restart they default back to the original.
even if you save layout !!!
BB

----------


## bmbaker

> hi there,
> something i have noticed is that in library mode, when you uncheck the fields that show, album artist, bitrate, composer etc, when you restart they default back to the original.
> even if you save layout !!!
> BB


here are a couple of screen shots !! :KDE Star:

----------


## gibbylinks

> Can't get it to start. Had it working yesterday then it stopped.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> guayadeque
> 16:09:06: Initialized locale ( en_GB )
> 16:09:06: Error: guDbLibrary::ExecuteUpdate exception 'PRAGMA legacy_file_format=false; PRAGMA page_size=4096; PRAGMA cache_size=4096; PRAGMA count_changes=1; PRAGMA synchronous='OFF'; PRAGMA short_column_names=0; PRAGMA full_column_names=0;'
> 11: SQLITE_CORRUPT[11]: database disk image is malformed
> ...


Ok so I went into my home folder. Show hidden files and deleted ".guayadeque" folder then did re-install and now it works OK

----------


## gibbylinks

> Ok so I went into my home folder. Show hidden files and deleted ".guayadeque" folder then did re-install and now it works OK


Ok so whilst rescanning my (large) library I got a kernel panic and the error is back.

----------


## gorillaki

> Ok so whilst rescanning my (large) library I got a kernel panic and the error is back.


Are you sure you aren't running out of disk space in /home ?
What's the output of "df" in console?

----------


## gibbylinks

> Are you sure you aren't running out of disk space in /home ?
> What's the output of "df" in console?


Plenty of space



```
gibbylinks@gibbylinks-laptop:~$ df
Filesystem           1K-blocks      Used Available Use% Mounted on
/dev/sda3            106814528   5283520  96105140   6% /
none                   1920952       268   1920684   1% /dev
none                   1963672       212   1963460   1% /dev/shm
none                   1963672       108   1963564   1% /var/run
none                   1963672         0   1963672   0% /var/lock
192.168.2.111:/mnt/IDE1/music
                     960831912 175017904 737006536  20% /mnt/nasmusic
192.168.2.111:/mnt/IDE1/photos
                     960831912 175017904 737006536  20% /mnt/nasphotos
192.168.2.111:/mnt/IDE1/familytree
                     960831912 175017904 737006536  20% /mnt/nasfamilytree
192.168.2.111:/mnt/IDE1/public
                     960831912 175017904 737006536  20% /mnt/naspublic
gibbylinks@gibbylinks-laptop:~$
```

----------


## anonbeat

> Ok so whilst rescanning my (large) library I got a kernel panic and the error is back.


Can you do a backtrace ? and also can you run it from console and post here the output from console ?

Thanks for your help

----------


## anonbeat

> Can't get it to start. Had it working yesterday then it stopped.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> guayadeque
> 16:09:06: Initialized locale ( en_GB )
> 16:09:06: Error: guDbLibrary::ExecuteUpdate exception 'PRAGMA legacy_file_format=false; PRAGMA page_size=4096; PRAGMA cache_size=4096; PRAGMA count_changes=1; PRAGMA synchronous='OFF'; PRAGMA short_column_names=0; PRAGMA full_column_names=0;'
> 11: SQLITE_CORRUPT[11]: database disk image is malformed
> ...


You have a corrupted database. Very possible because of the program aborting. You need to delete the file ~/.guayadeque/guayadeque.db so the program create it again.

Thanks for your help

----------


## anonbeat

> hi there,
> something i have noticed is that in library mode, when you uncheck the fields that show, album artist, bitrate, composer etc, when you restart they default back to the original.
> even if you save layout !!!
> BB


Can you verify that the program finish fine and there is not a problem when closinig it ? You can check this running it from gdb to try to get any segmentation fault or any other problem when closing the program.

Thanks for your help

----------


## gibbylinks

> Can you do a backtrace ? and also can you run it from console and post here the output from console ?
> 
> Thanks for your help


Apologies I reinstalled and it's behaving so far. Please could you explain how to do a backtrace anyway

Thanks

----------


## gorillaki

The way to get a gdb backtrace is explained on the very first post of this thread.

----------


## gibbylinks

> The way to get a gdb backtrace is explained on the very first post of this thread.


Apologies, when we're on page 511 of this thread you can understand how I missed it.  :Capital Razz: 

Sorry

----------


## VastOne

> Apologies I reinstalled and it's behaving so far. Please could you explain how to do a backtrace anyway
> 
> Thanks


It is explained on the Guayadeque Wiki here

----------


## gorillaki

Anyway, with curl 7.21.1 guayadeque-svn rev. 1291 is compiling and running great. 
Factly, I think I will ditch foobar2000 (via wine) at last, which I was using as my default audioplayer. Fantastic work!

----------


## xtnsgo

Sorry if this is the wrong place for this, but I'd like to thank you for all your hard work on this player.

I'm merely an enthusiastic user who doesn't know the dirty tech bits, but relative to all the other major players out there (i've done the usual try 17 different programs 26 different times thing) ,  Guayadeque does so much so well-- it handles my largish library (it scans VERY quickly), smart mode is better than anything anyone else has done yet, it isn't a memory pig, it's highly responsive,  blah blah blah...

So far, my issues seem to be fit & finish/polish type things (crashes when rearranging UI, theme integration, omitting articles when sorting)  which do little to detract from the fact this program is pretty on the inside.

Anyway, not that you need my approval, but thanks to you and everyone else--whatever you're doing, please keep it up :Smile:

----------


## anonbeat

> Sorry if this is the wrong place for this, but I'd like to thank you for all your hard work on this player.
> 
> I'm merely an enthusiastic user who doesn't know the dirty tech bits, but relative to all the other major players out there (i've done the usual try 17 different programs 26 different times thing) ,  Guayadeque does so much so well-- it handles my largish library (it scans VERY quickly), smart mode is better than anything anyone else has done yet, it isn't a memory pig, it's highly responsive,  blah blah blah...
> 
> So far, my issues seem to be fit & finish/polish type things (crashes when rearranging UI, theme integration, omitting articles when sorting)  which do little to detract from the fact this program is pretty on the inside.
> 
> Anyway, not that you need my approval, but thanks to you and everyone else--whatever you're doing, please keep it up


Thanks for your comments. I hope in the comming releases your issues gets fixed.

Thanks again for your support

----------


## bmbaker

> Can you verify that the program finish fine and there is not a problem when closinig it ? You can check this running it from gdb to try to get any segmentation fault or any other problem when closing the program.
> 
> Thanks for your help


brian@Dream-on:~$ gdb guayadeque
GNU gdb (GDB) 7.2-ubuntu
Copyright (C) 2010 Free Software Foundation, Inc.
License GPLv3+: GNU GPL version 3 or later <http://gnu.org/licenses/gpl.html>
This is free software: you are free to change and redistribute it.
There is NO WARRANTY, to the extent permitted by law.  Type "show copying"
and "show warranty" for details.
This GDB was configured as "i686-linux-gnu".
For bug reporting instructions, please see:
<http://www.gnu.org/software/gdb/bugs/>...
Reading symbols from /usr/bin/guayadeque...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
(gdb) run
Starting program: /usr/bin/guayadeque 
[Thread debugging using libthread_db enabled]
12:23:37 PM: Initialized locale ( en_US )
12:23:37 PM: Library Db Version 18
12:23:37 PM: Library Paths: 
12:23:37 PM: /media/homebase/music/
12:23:37 PM: 00000AB9
12:23:37 PM: Loading /media/homebase/music/Imogen Heap/Ellipse/01 - First Train Home.mp3
12:23:37 PM: Loading /media/homebase/music/Imogen Heap/Ellipse/02 - Wait It Out.mp3
12:23:37 PM: Loading /media/homebase/music/Imogen Heap/Ellipse/03 - Earth.mp3
12:23:37 PM: Loading /media/homebase/music/Imogen Heap/Ellipse/04 - Little Bird.mp3
12:23:37 PM: Loading /media/homebase/music/Imogen Heap/Ellipse/05 - Swoon.mp3
12:23:37 PM: Loading /media/homebase/music/Imogen Heap/Ellipse/06 - Tidal.mp3
12:23:37 PM: Loading /media/homebase/music/Imogen Heap/Ellipse/07 - Between Sheets.mp3
12:23:37 PM: Loading /media/homebase/music/Imogen Heap/Ellipse/08 - 2-1.mp3
12:23:37 PM: Loading /media/homebase/music/Imogen Heap/Ellipse/09 - Bad Body Double.mp3
12:23:37 PM: Loading /media/homebase/music/Imogen Heap/Ellipse/10 - Aha!.mp3
12:23:37 PM: Loading /media/homebase/music/Imogen Heap/Ellipse/11 - The Fire.mp3
12:23:37 PM: Loading /media/homebase/music/Imogen Heap/Ellipse/12 - Canvas.mp3
12:23:37 PM: Loading /media/homebase/music/Imogen Heap/Ellipse/13 - Half Life.mp3
12:23:37 PM: Loading /media/homebase/music/Imogen Heap/I Megaphone/Imogen Heap - Angry Angel.mp3
12:23:37 PM: Loading /media/homebase/music/Imogen Heap/I Megaphone/Imogen Heap - Getting Scared.mp3
12:23:37 PM: Loading /media/homebase/music/Imogen Heap/I Megaphone/Imogen Heap - Sweet Religion.mp3
12:23:37 PM: Loading /media/homebase/music/Imogen Heap/I Megaphone/Imogen Heap - Oh Me, oh My.mp3
12:23:37 PM: Loading /media/homebase/music/Imogen Heap/I Megaphone/Imogen Heap - Shine.mp3
12:23:37 PM: Loading /media/homebase/music/Imogen Heap/I Megaphone/Imogen Heap - Whatever.mp3
12:23:37 PM: Loading /media/homebase/music/Imogen Heap/I Megaphone/Imogen Heap - Candlelight.mp3
12:23:37 PM: Loading /media/homebase/music/Imogen Heap/I Megaphone/Imogen Heap - Rake it In.mp3
12:23:37 PM: Loading /media/homebase/music/Imogen Heap/I Megaphone/Imogen Heap - Come Here Boy.mp3
12:23:37 PM: Loading /media/homebase/music/Imogen Heap/I Megaphone/Imogen Heap - Useless.mp3
12:23:37 PM: Loading /media/homebase/music/Imogen Heap/I Megaphone/Imogen Heap - Sleep.mp3
12:23:37 PM: Loading /media/homebase/music/Imogen Heap/Speak for Yourself/01 Headlock.mp3
12:23:37 PM: Loading /media/homebase/music/Imogen Heap/Speak for Yourself/02 Goodnight and Go.mp3
12:23:37 PM: Loading /media/homebase/music/Imogen Heap/Speak for Yourself/03 Have You Got It in You-.mp3
12:23:37 PM: Loading /media/homebase/music/Imogen Heap/Speak for Yourself/04 Loose Ends.mp3
12:23:37 PM: Loading /media/homebase/music/Imogen Heap/Speak for Yourself/05 Hide and Seek.mp3
12:23:37 PM: Loading /media/homebase/music/Imogen Heap/Speak for Yourself/06 Clear the Area.mp3
12:23:37 PM: Loading /media/homebase/music/Imogen Heap/Speak for Yourself/07 Daylight Robbery.mp3
12:23:37 PM: Loading /media/homebase/music/Imogen Heap/Speak for Yourself/08 The Walk.mp3
12:23:37 PM: Loading /media/homebase/music/Imogen Heap/Speak for Yourself/09 Just for Now.mp3
12:23:37 PM: Loading /media/homebase/music/Imogen Heap/Speak for Yourself/10 I Am in Love with You.mp3
12:23:37 PM: Loading /media/homebase/music/Imogen Heap/Speak for Yourself/11 Closing In.mp3
12:23:37 PM: Loading /media/homebase/music/Imogen Heap/Speak for Yourself/12 The Moment I Said It.mp3
[New Thread 0xb7b82b70 (LWP 16973)]
[Thread 0xb7b82b70 (LWP 16973) exited]
12:23:39 PM: Library Db Version 18
[New Thread 0xb7b82b70 (LWP 16974)]
[Thread 0xb7b82b70 (LWP 16974) exited]
[New Thread 0xb7b82b70 (LWP 16975)]
12:23:39 PM: Mount Added...
12:23:39 PM: Mount Path: /media/homebase/
12:23:39 PM: IconStr: '. GThemedIcon drive-harddisk-usb drive-harddisk drive'
12:23:40 PM: Updating the podcasts...
12:23:40 PM: ... 'homebase'
12:23:40 PM: Searching for basecmd 14000
12:23:44 PM: guMediaCtrl::Load 0
12:23:44 PM: CurrentPlayBin: 0
12:23:44 PM: The faderplaybins list is empty
12:23:44 PM: guFaderPlayBin::guFaderPlayBin (1287401024)  0
[New Thread 0xb7321b70 (LWP 17006)]
12:23:44 PM: guFaderPlayBin::SetVolume (1287401024)  0.79
[New Thread 0xb6b20b70 (LWP 17024)]
12:23:45 PM: OnMediaLoaded Cur: 4 1   1287401024
12:23:45 PM: wxMediaCtrl::Play
12:23:45 PM: CurrentPlayBin: 0
12:23:45 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * current stream list * * * * * * * * * *
12:23:45 PM: [1287401024] 'waiting'
12:23:45 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
12:23:45 PM: CurrentFaderPlayBin State 0
12:23:45 PM: guFaderPlayBin::StartPlay (1287401024)
12:23:45 PM: CurrentPlayBin: 0
12:23:45 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * current stream list * * * * * * * * * *
12:23:45 PM: [1287401024] 'waiting'
12:23:45 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
12:23:45 PM: About to start the faderplaybin in crossfade type
12:23:45 PM: There was not previous playing track in crossfade mode so play this playbin...
12:23:45 PM: guFaderPlayBin::Play (1287401024)
12:23:45 PM: OnMediaState: 4 0 1287401024
12:23:45 PM: OnMediaPlayStarted  1287401024
[New Thread 0xb62c9b70 (LWP 17025)]
12:23:45 PM: guFaderPlayBin::AudioChanged (1287401024)
12:23:45 PM: Loged in to AudioScrobble service.
[New Thread 0xb5ac8b70 (LWP 17026)]
[Thread 0xb62c9b70 (LWP 17025) exited]
[New Thread 0xb62c9b70 (LWP 17027)]
[New Thread 0xb12c6b70 (LWP 17028)]
[New Thread 0xb0ac5b70 (LWP 17029)]
[New Thread 0xb02c4b70 (LWP 17030)]
[Thread 0xb0ac5b70 (LWP 17029) exited]
[New Thread 0xaf8ffb70 (LWP 17031)]
[New Thread 0xb0ac5b70 (LWP 17032)]
[New Thread 0xaf0feb70 (LWP 17033)]
12:23:45 PM: guMediaCtrl::GetState 2
12:23:45 PM: StatusChanged( 0, 0, 0, 0 )
[Thread 0xb0ac5b70 (LWP 17032) exited]
[New Thread 0xae8fdb70 (LWP 17034)]
[New Thread 0xb0ac5b70 (LWP 17036)]
[New Thread 0xae0fcb70 (LWP 17035)]
[Thread 0xae0fcb70 (LWP 17035) exited]
[Thread 0xae8fdb70 (LWP 17034) exited]
[Thread 0xb0ac5b70 (LWP 17036) exited]
[New Thread 0xacefeb70 (LWP 17039)]
[New Thread 0xae0fcb70 (LWP 17037)]
[New Thread 0xad6ffb70 (LWP 17038)]
[Thread 0xad6ffb70 (LWP 17038) exited]
[Thread 0xae0fcb70 (LWP 17037) exited]
[New Thread 0xae8fdb70 (LWP 17041)]
[New Thread 0xb0ac5b70 (LWP 17040)]
[Thread 0xacefeb70 (LWP 17039) exited]
[New Thread 0xad6ffb70 (LWP 17042)]
[Thread 0xb0ac5b70 (LWP 17040) exited]
[New Thread 0xae0fcb70 (LWP 17044)]
[New Thread 0xacefeb70 (LWP 17043)]
[New Thread 0xb0ac5b70 (LWP 17045)]
[Thread 0xad6ffb70 (LWP 17042) exited]
[Thread 0xacefeb70 (LWP 17043) exited]
[Thread 0xb0ac5b70 (LWP 17045) exited]
[New Thread 0xad6ffb70 (LWP 17047)]
[New Thread 0xacefeb70 (LWP 17046)]
[Thread 0xae0fcb70 (LWP 17044) exited]
[New Thread 0xac6fdb70 (LWP 17048)]
[Thread 0xacefeb70 (LWP 17046) exited]
[Thread 0xad6ffb70 (LWP 17047) exited]
[Thread 0xac6fdb70 (LWP 17048) exited]
[New Thread 0xacefeb70 (LWP 17050)]
[New Thread 0xad6ffb70 (LWP 17049)]
[New Thread 0xae0fcb70 (LWP 17051)]
[Thread 0xae8fdb70 (LWP 17041) exited]
[Thread 0xad6ffb70 (LWP 17049) exited]
[Thread 0xae0fcb70 (LWP 17051) exited]
[Thread 0xacefeb70 (LWP 17050) exited]
[New Thread 0xae0fcb70 (LWP 17052)]
[New Thread 0xae8fdb70 (LWP 17054)]
[New Thread 0xad6ffb70 (LWP 17053)]
[Thread 0xae0fcb70 (LWP 17052) exited]
[Thread 0xae8fdb70 (LWP 17054) exited]
[Thread 0xad6ffb70 (LWP 17053) exited]
[New Thread 0xac6fdb70 (LWP 17057)]
[New Thread 0xacefeb70 (LWP 17056)]
[New Thread 0xae0fcb70 (LWP 17055)]
[Thread 0xac6fdb70 (LWP 17057) exited]
[New Thread 0xad6ffb70 (LWP 17058)]
[New Thread 0xac6fdb70 (LWP 17059)]
[Thread 0xacefeb70 (LWP 17056) exited]
[New Thread 0xae8fdb70 (LWP 17060)]
[New Thread 0xabefcb70 (LWP 17061)]
[New Thread 0xacefeb70 (LWP 17062)]
[Thread 0xae0fcb70 (LWP 17055) exited]
[Thread 0xad6ffb70 (LWP 17058) exited]
[Thread 0xae8fdb70 (LWP 17060) exited]
[New Thread 0xaa6f9b70 (LWP 17066)]
[New Thread 0xae0fcb70 (LWP 17063)]
[New Thread 0xab6fbb70 (LWP 17064)]
[New Thread 0xaaefab70 (LWP 17065)]
[New Thread 0xae8fdb70 (LWP 17069)]
[New Thread 0xad6ffb70 (LWP 17070)]
[Thread 0xaa6f9b70 (LWP 17066) exited]
[New Thread 0xa9ef8b70 (LWP 17072)]
[Thread 0xab6fbb70 (LWP 17064) exited]
[New Thread 0xa96f7b70 (LWP 17074)]
[Thread 0xaaefab70 (LWP 17065) exited]
[Thread 0xacefeb70 (LWP 17062) exited]
[Thread 0xac6fdb70 (LWP 17059) exited]
[New Thread 0xac6fdb70 (LWP 17076)]
[Thread 0xabefcb70 (LWP 17061) exited]
[Thread 0xa96f7b70 (LWP 17074) exited]
[New Thread 0xabefcb70 (LWP 17078)]
[Thread 0xac6fdb70 (LWP 17076) exited]
[Thread 0xa9ef8b70 (LWP 17072) exited]
[Thread 0xad6ffb70 (LWP 17070) exited]
[Thread 0xb02c4b70 (LWP 17030) exited]
[New Thread 0xb02c4b70 (LWP 17079)]
[Thread 0xabefcb70 (LWP 17078) exited]
[New Thread 0xa9ef8b70 (LWP 17080)]
[Thread 0xb02c4b70 (LWP 17079) exited]
[Thread 0xae8fdb70 (LWP 17069) exited]
[Thread 0xb12c6b70 (LWP 17028) exited]
[Thread 0xa9ef8b70 (LWP 17080) exited]
[Thread 0xae0fcb70 (LWP 17063) exited]
[New Thread 0xae0fcb70 (LWP 17081)]
[New Thread 0xa9ef8b70 (LWP 17082)]
[Thread 0xa9ef8b70 (LWP 17082) exited]
[Thread 0xae0fcb70 (LWP 17081) exited]
[New Thread 0xae0fcb70 (LWP 17083)]
[New Thread 0xa9ef8b70 (LWP 17084)]
[Thread 0xa9ef8b70 (LWP 17084) exited]
[Thread 0xae0fcb70 (LWP 17083) exited]
[New Thread 0xae0fcb70 (LWP 17085)]
[New Thread 0xa9ef8b70 (LWP 17086)]
[Thread 0xae0fcb70 (LWP 17085) exited]
[Thread 0xa9ef8b70 (LWP 17086) exited]
[New Thread 0xa9ef8b70 (LWP 17087)]
[New Thread 0xae0fcb70 (LWP 17088)]
[Thread 0xae0fcb70 (LWP 17088) exited]
[Thread 0xa9ef8b70 (LWP 17087) exited]
[New Thread 0xa9ef8b70 (LWP 17089)]
[Thread 0xa9ef8b70 (LWP 17089) exited]
[New Thread 0xb12c6b70 (LWP 17093)]
[New Thread 0xae0fcb70 (LWP 17091)]
[Thread 0xae0fcb70 (LWP 17091) exited]
[Thread 0xb12c6b70 (LWP 17093) exited]
[New Thread 0xb12c6b70 (LWP 17095)]
[New Thread 0xae0fcb70 (LWP 17096)]
[Thread 0xae0fcb70 (LWP 17096) exited]
[Thread 0xb12c6b70 (LWP 17095) exited]
[Thread 0xaf0feb70 (LWP 17033) exited]
[New Thread 0xb12c6b70 (LWP 17101)]
[New Thread 0xae0fcb70 (LWP 17102)]
[Thread 0xb12c6b70 (LWP 17101) exited]
[New Thread 0xb12c6b70 (LWP 17103)]
[Thread 0xb12c6b70 (LWP 17103) exited]
[New Thread 0xb12c6b70 (LWP 17104)]
[Thread 0xb12c6b70 (LWP 17104) exited]
[New Thread 0xb12c6b70 (LWP 17105)]
[Thread 0xb12c6b70 (LWP 17105) exited]
[New Thread 0xb12c6b70 (LWP 17106)]
[Thread 0xb12c6b70 (LWP 17106) exited]
[Thread 0xb62c9b70 (LWP 17027) exited]
[Thread 0xae0fcb70 (LWP 17102) exited]
12:23:47 PM: OnMediaTags...
12:23:47 PM: OnMediaBitrate... (1287401024) 254000
12:23:47 PM: OnMediaBitrate... (1287401024) 128000
12:23:47 PM: OnMediaBitrate... (1287401024) 96000
12:23:47 PM: OnMediaBitrate... (1287401024) 80000
12:23:47 PM: OnMediaBitrate... (1287401024) 70000
12:23:47 PM: OnMediaBitrate... (1287401024) 82000
12:23:47 PM: OnMediaBitrate... (1287401024) 100000
12:23:47 PM: OnMediaBitrate... (1287401024) 110000
12:23:47 PM: OnMediaBitrate... (1287401024) 115000
12:23:47 PM: OnMediaBitrate... (1287401024) 128000
12:23:47 PM: OnMediaBitrate... (1287401024) 135000
12:23:47 PM: OnMediaBitrate... (1287401024) 145000
12:23:47 PM: OnMediaBitrate... (1287401024) 155000
12:23:47 PM: OnMediaBitrate... (1287401024) 166000
12:23:47 PM: OnMediaBitrate... (1287401024) 175000
12:23:47 PM: OnMediaBitrate... (1287401024) 185000
12:23:47 PM: OnMediaBitrate... (1287401024) 195000
12:23:47 PM: OnMediaBitrate... (1287401024) 205000
12:23:47 PM: OnMediaBitrate... (1287401024) 217000
12:23:47 PM: OnMediaBitrate... (1287401024) 215000
12:23:47 PM: OnMediaBitrate... (1287401024) 217000
12:23:47 PM: OnMediaBitrate... (1287401024) 226000
12:23:48 PM: OnMediaPosition... 1118 - 233769   1287401024 0
12:23:48 PM: OnMediaBitrate... (1287401024) 236000
12:23:49 PM: OnMediaPosition... 2119 - 233769   1287401024 0
12:23:50 PM: OnMediaPosition... 3116 - 233769   1287401024 0
12:23:51 PM: OnMediaPosition... 4114 - 233769   1287401024 0
12:23:52 PM: OnMediaPosition... 5113 - 233769   1287401024 0
12:23:53 PM: OnMediaPosition... 6111 - 233769   1287401024 0
12:23:53 PM: OnMediaBitrate... (1287401024) 246000
12:23:54 PM: OnMediaPosition... 7108 - 233769   1287401024 0
12:23:55 PM: OnMediaPosition... 8108 - 233769   1287401024 0
12:23:56 PM: OnMediaPosition... 9107 - 233769   1287401024 0
12:23:57 PM: OnMediaPosition... 10106 - 233769   1287401024 0
12:23:58 PM: OnMediaPosition... 11104 - 233769   1287401024 0
bt12:23:59 PM: OnMediaPosition... 12103 - 233769   1287401024 0
12:24:00 PM: OnMediaPosition... 13101 - 233769   1287401024 0
12:24:01 PM: OnMediaPosition... 14099 - 233769   1287401024 0
12:24:02 PM: OnMediaPosition... 15099 - 233769   1287401024 0
12:24:03 PM: OnMediaPosition... 16097 - 233769   1287401024 0
12:24:04 PM: OnMediaPosition... 17097 - 233769   1287401024 0
12:24:05 PM: OnMediaPosition... 18098 - 233769   1287401024 0
12:24:06 PM: OnMediaPosition... 19097 - 233769   1287401024 0
12:24:07 PM: OnMediaPosition... 20096 - 233769   1287401024 0
12:24:08 PM: OnMediaPosition... 21095 - 233769   1287401024 0
12:24:09 PM: OnMediaPosition... 22095 - 233769   1287401024 0
12:24:10 PM: OnMediaPosition... 23091 - 233769   1287401024 0
12:24:11 PM: OnMediaPosition... 24119 - 233769   1287401024 0
12:24:12 PM: OnMediaPosition... 25119 - 233769   1287401024 0
12:24:13 PM: OnMediaPosition... 26117 - 233769   1287401024 0
12:24:13 PM: OnMediaBitrate... (1287401024) 245000
12:24:14 PM: OnMediaPosition... 27114 - 233769   1287401024 0
12:24:15 PM: OnMediaPosition... 28113 - 233769   1287401024 0
12:24:16 PM: OnMediaPosition... 29113 - 233769   1287401024 0
12:24:17 PM: OnMediaPosition... 30112 - 233769   1287401024 0
12:24:18 PM: OnMediaPosition... 31122 - 233769   1287401024 0
12:24:19 PM: OnMediaPosition... 32120 - 233769   1287401024 0
12:24:20 PM: OnMediaPosition... 33120 - 233769   1287401024 0
12:24:21 PM: OnMediaPosition... 34119 - 233769   1287401024 0
12:24:22 PM: OnMediaPosition... 35117 - 233769   1287401024 0
12:24:23 PM: OnMediaPosition... 36115 - 233769   1287401024 0
12:24:24 PM: OnMediaPosition... 37114 - 233769   1287401024 0
12:24:25 PM: OnMediaPosition... 38112 - 233769   1287401024 0
12:24:26 PM: OnMediaPosition... 39111 - 233769   1287401024 0
12:24:27 PM: OnMediaPosition... 40110 - 233769   1287401024 0
12:24:28 PM: OnMediaPosition... 41108 - 233769   1287401024 0
12:24:29 PM: OnMediaPosition... 42106 - 233769   1287401024 0
12:24:30 PM: OnMediaPosition... 43104 - 233769   1287401024 0
12:24:31 PM: OnMediaPosition... 44105 - 233769   1287401024 0
12:24:32 PM: OnMediaPosition... 45102 - 233769   1287401024 0
12:24:33 PM: OnMediaPosition... 46102 - 233769   1287401024 0
12:24:34 PM: OnMediaPosition... 47102 - 233769   1287401024 0
12:24:35 PM: OnMediaPosition... 48101 - 233769   1287401024 0
12:24:36 PM: OnMediaPosition... 49098 - 233769   1287401024 0
12:24:37 PM: OnMediaPosition... 50100 - 233769   1287401024 0
12:24:38 PM: OnMediaPosition... 51099 - 233769   1287401024 0
12:24:39 PM: OnMediaPosition... 52099 - 233769   1287401024 0
12:24:40 PM: OnMediaPosition... 53096 - 233769   1287401024 0
12:24:41 PM: OnMediaPosition... 54095 - 233769   1287401024 0
12:24:42 PM: OnMediaPosition... 55093 - 233769   1287401024 0
12:24:43 PM: OnMediaPosition... 56090 - 233769   1287401024 0
12:24:44 PM: OnMediaPosition... 57089 - 233769   1287401024 0
12:24:45 PM: OnMediaPosition... 58088 - 233769   1287401024 0
12:24:46 PM: OnMediaPosition... 59089 - 233769   1287401024 0
12:24:47 PM: OnMediaPosition... 60088 - 233769   1287401024 0
12:24:48 PM: OnMediaPosition... 61090 - 233769   1287401024 0
12:24:49 PM: OnMediaPosition... 62089 - 233769   1287401024 0
12:24:50 PM: OnMediaPosition... 63089 - 233769   1287401024 0
12:24:51 PM: OnMediaPosition... 64088 - 233769   1287401024 0
12:24:52 PM: OnMediaPosition... 65087 - 233769   1287401024 0
12:24:53 PM: OnMediaPosition... 66084 - 233769   1287401024 0
12:24:54 PM: OnMediaPosition... 67083 - 233769   1287401024 0
12:24:55 PM: OnMediaPosition... 68081 - 233769   1287401024 0
12:24:56 PM: OnMediaPosition... 69078 - 233769   1287401024 0
12:24:57 PM: OnMediaPosition... 70077 - 233769   1287401024 0
12:24:58 PM: OnMediaPosition... 71079 - 233769   1287401024 0
12:24:59 PM: OnMediaPosition... 72075 - 233769   1287401024 0
12:25:00 PM: OnMediaPosition... 73072 - 233769   1287401024 0
12:25:01 PM: OnMediaPosition... 74070 - 233769   1287401024 0
12:25:02 PM: OnMediaPosition... 75069 - 233769   1287401024 0
12:25:03 PM: OnMediaPosition... 76068 - 233769   1287401024 0
12:25:04 PM: OnMediaPosition... 77067 - 233769   1287401024 0
12:25:05 PM: OnMediaPosition... 78067 - 233769   1287401024 0
12:25:06 PM: OnMediaPosition... 79066 - 233769   1287401024 0
12:25:07 PM: OnMediaPosition... 80067 - 233769   1287401024 0
12:25:08 PM: OnMediaPosition... 81065 - 233769   1287401024 0
12:25:09 PM: OnMediaPosition... 82063 - 233769   1287401024 0
12:25:10 PM: OnMediaPosition... 83061 - 233769   1287401024 0
12:25:11 PM: OnMediaPosition... 84062 - 233769   1287401024 0
12:25:12 PM: OnMediaPosition... 85059 - 233769   1287401024 0
12:25:13 PM: OnMediaPosition... 86058 - 233769   1287401024 0
12:25:14 PM: OnMediaPosition... 87057 - 233769   1287401024 0
12:25:15 PM: OnMediaPosition... 88055 - 233769   1287401024 0
12:25:16 PM: OnMediaPosition... 89056 - 233769   1287401024 0
12:25:17 PM: OnMediaPosition... 90055 - 233769   1287401024 0
12:25:18 PM: OnMediaPosition... 91052 - 233769   1287401024 0
12:25:19 PM: OnMediaPosition... 92050 - 233769   1287401024 0
12:25:20 PM: OnMediaPosition... 93049 - 233769   1287401024 0
12:25:21 PM: OnMediaPosition... 94049 - 233769   1287401024 0
12:25:22 PM: OnMediaPosition... 95048 - 233769   1287401024 0
12:25:23 PM: OnMediaPosition... 96048 - 233769   1287401024 0
12:25:24 PM: OnMediaPosition... 97047 - 233769   1287401024 0
12:25:25 PM: OnMediaPosition... 98049 - 233769   1287401024 0
12:25:26 PM: OnMediaPosition... 99047 - 233769   1287401024 0
12:25:27 PM: OnMediaPosition... 100046 - 233769   1287401024 0
12:25:28 PM: OnMediaPosition... 101046 - 233769   1287401024 0
12:25:29 PM: OnMediaPosition... 102044 - 233769   1287401024 0
qu12:25:30 PM: OnMediaPosition... 103044 - 233769   1287401024 0
it12:25:31 PM: OnMediaPosition... 104043 - 233769   1287401024 0

12:25:32 PM: OnMediaPosition... 105042 - 233769   1287401024 0
12:25:33 PM: OnMediaPosition... 106044 - 233769   1287401024 0
12:25:34 PM: OnMediaPosition... 107044 - 233769   1287401024 0
12:25:35 PM: OnMediaPosition... 108043 - 233769   1287401024 0
12:25:36 PM: OnMediaPosition... 109042 - 233769   1287401024 0
12:25:37 PM: OnMediaPosition... 110041 - 233769   1287401024 0
12:25:37 PM: guMediaCtrl::GetState 2
12:25:38 PM: OnMediaPosition... 111052 - 233769   1287401024 0
12:25:39 PM: OnMediaPosition... 112054 - 233769   1287401024 0
12:25:40 PM: OnMediaPosition... 113052 - 233769   1287401024 0
12:25:40 PM: guMediaCtrl::GetState 2
12:25:40 PM: **************************************************  *************************** guMediaCtrl::Pause
12:25:40 PM: CurrentPlayBin: 1287401024
12:25:40 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * current stream list * * * * * * * * * *
12:25:40 PM: [1287401024] 'playing'
12:25:40 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
12:25:40 PM: guFaderPlayBin::StartFade (1287401024) 1.00, 0.00, 1000
12:25:40 PM: guTimeLine::ValueChanged to 0.00
12:25:40 PM: CurrentPlayBin: 1287401024
12:25:40 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * current stream list * * * * * * * * * *
12:25:40 PM: [1287401024] 'fading->paused'
12:25:40 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
12:25:41 PM: OnMediaPosition... 114051 - 233769   1287401024 0
12:25:41 PM: Got Application Message guayadeque-fade-out-done
12:25:41 PM: guMediaCtrl::FadeInStart
12:25:41 PM: CurrentPlayBin: 1287401024
12:25:41 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * current stream list * * * * * * * * * *
12:25:41 PM: [1287401024] 'fading->paused'
12:25:41 PM:  * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 
12:25:41 PM: guMediaCtrl:FadeOutDone
12:25:41 PM: guFaderPlayBin::Pause (1287401024)
12:25:41 PM: OnMediaState: 3 1287401024 0
12:25:41 PM: guMediaCtrl::GetState 3
12:25:41 PM: StatusChanged( 1, 0, 0, 0 )
bt
12:25:56 PM: guMediaCtrl::GetState 3
12:25:57 PM: Destroying the volume monitor object...
12:25:57 PM: guMediaCtrl::GetState 3
[Thread 0xb7b82b70 (LWP 16975) exited]
[Thread 0xaf8ffb70 (LWP 17031) exited]
[Thread 0xb5ac8b70 (LWP 17026) exited]
[Thread 0xb6b20b70 (LWP 17024) exited]
[Thread 0xb7321b70 (LWP 17006) exited]

Program exited normally.


hope this helps!

----------


## anonbeat

> brian@Dream-on:~$ gdb guayadeque
> GNU gdb (GDB) 7.2-ubuntu
> Copyright (C) 2010 Free Software Foundation, Inc.
> License GPLv3+: GNU GPL version 3 or later <http://gnu.org/licenses/gpl.html>
> This is free software: you are free to change and redistribute it.
> There is NO WARRANTY, to the extent permitted by law.  Type "show copying"
> and "show warranty" for details.
> This GDB was configured as "i686-linux-gnu".
> For bug reporting instructions, please see:
> ...


And after this log you loose the settings of what panels are visible or not ?

Thanks for your help

----------


## bmbaker

> And after this log you loose the settings of what panels are visible or not ?
> 
> Thanks for your help


yes exactly they default back to when it first started up.

----------


## anonbeat

> yes exactly they default back to when it first started up.


Can you post the output of the console doing the next :

Start guayadeque

1.- Disable in Library everythig so you will see only the tracks

2.- Enable the panes you want to be visible 

3.- Close guayadeque

At this poing send me the console output.

Then restart guayadeque and tell me what panes you see in library...

Thanks for your help

----------


## bmbaker

> Can you post the output of the console doing the next :
> 
> Start guayadeque
> 
> 1.- Disable in Library everythig so you will see only the tracks
> 
> 2.- Enable the panes you want to be visible 
> 
> 3.- Close guayadeque
> ...


brian@Dream-on:~$ gdb guayadeque
GNU gdb (GDB) 7.2-ubuntu
Copyright (C) 2010 Free Software Foundation, Inc.
License GPLv3+: GNU GPL version 3 or later <http://gnu.org/licenses/gpl.html>
This is free software: you are free to change and redistribute it.
There is NO WARRANTY, to the extent permitted by law.  Type "show copying"
and "show warranty" for details.
This GDB was configured as "i686-linux-gnu".
For bug reporting instructions, please see:
<http://www.gnu.org/software/gdb/bugs/>...
Reading symbols from /usr/bin/guayadeque...(no debugging symbols found)...done.
(gdb) bt
No stack.
(gdb) run bt
Starting program: /usr/bin/guayadeque bt
[Thread debugging using libthread_db enabled]
07:23:00 PM: Initialized locale ( en_US )
07:23:00 PM: Library Db Version 18
07:23:00 PM: Library Paths: 
07:23:00 PM: /media/homebase/music/
07:23:00 PM: 00000AB9
07:23:00 PM: Loading bt
07:23:00 PM: Error: File doesnt exist 'bt'
[New Thread 0xb7b82b70 (LWP 17998)]
[Thread 0xb7b82b70 (LWP 17998) exited]
07:23:01 PM: Library Db Version 18
[New Thread 0xb7b82b70 (LWP 17999)]
[Thread 0xb7b82b70 (LWP 17999) exited]
[New Thread 0xb7b82b70 (LWP 18000)]
07:23:02 PM: Mount Added...
07:23:02 PM: Mount Path: /media/homebase/
07:23:02 PM: IconStr: '. GThemedIcon drive-harddisk-usb drive-harddisk drive'
07:23:03 PM: Updating the podcasts...
07:23:03 PM: ... 'homebase'
07:23:03 PM: Searching for basecmd 14000
[New Thread 0xb631db70 (LWP 18014)]
[Thread 0xb631db70 (LWP 18014) exited]
07:23:21 PM: OnPaneClose: Albums  7
07:23:21 PM: Id: 16 Pane: Albums Show:0  Flags:0000000D
07:23:22 PM: OnPaneClose: Artists  4
07:23:22 PM: Id: 8 Pane: Artists Show:0  Flags:00000005
07:23:24 PM: OnPaneClose: Genres  3
07:23:24 PM: Id: 4 Pane: Genres Show:0  Flags:00000001
07:23:25 PM: OnPaneClose: TextSearch  1
07:23:25 PM: Id: 1 Pane: TextSearch Show:0  Flags:00000000
07:25:31 PM: Id: 1 Pane: TextSearch Show:1  Flags:00000001
07:25:40 PM: Id: 8 Pane: Artists Show:1  Flags:00000009
07:25:44 PM: Id: 4 Pane: Genres Show:1  Flags:0000000D
07:25:52 PM: Id: 16 Pane: Albums Show:1  Flags:0000001D
quit
07:28:06 PM: Destroying the volume monitor object...
[Thread 0xb7b82b70 (LWP 18000) exited]

Program exited normally.
(gdb) quit

----------


## gorillaki

Errr... you should run "bt" after a program crash, not in the beginning.

----------


## discord

Can you tell me where the database of the music is locate for guayadeque? 


I accidently wiped the partition containing my music, and fsck created a lost+found folder with hard disk inode numbers containing the directories and files. The files are still there but have numbers like #166789 . I think having the database may be one useful way to recover track names and folders... I'm also working on naming the files with a python program by extracting the ID3 and flac metadata......

----------


## mr_hangman

> Can you tell me where the database of the music is locate for guayadeque? 
> 
> 
> I accidently wiped the partition containing my music, and fsck created a lost+found folder with hard disk inode numbers containing the directories and files. The files are still there but have numbers like #166789 . I think having the database may be one useful way to recover track names and folders... I'm also working on naming the files with a python program by extracting the ID3 and flac metadata......


It's ~/.guayadeque/guayadeque.db

Hope all the files can be recovered.

----------


## bmbaker

> Errr... you should run "bt" after a program crash, not in the beginning.


thank you  :Wink: 
i am still learning linux!!
BB

----------


## gorillaki

On SVN revision 1292 the curl issue is gone. 
Not sure if you fixed it, or curl was actually fixed, as curl 7.21.2 was repackaged in ArchLinux.

----------


## anonbeat

> On SVN revision 1292 the curl issue is gone. 
> Not sure if you fixed it, or curl was actually fixed, as curl 7.21.2 was repackaged in ArchLinux.


That had to be a issue with Archlinux package of libcurl as I havent seen any issue with libcurl in Ubuntu. Anyway Im using an older version of libcurl and have changed nothing about that in this revision.

Thanks for your help

----------


## gorillaki

> That had to be a issue with Archlinux package of libcurl as I havent seen any issue with libcurl in Ubuntu. Anyway Im using an older version of libcurl and have changed nothing about that in this revision.
> 
> Thanks for your help


Wrong report I made... 
It still crashes, although it takes longer. It's working properly only with curl 7.21.1

----------


## anonbeat

> Wrong report I made... 
> It still crashes, although it takes longer. It's working properly only with curl 7.21.1


I have read that other programs are affected too so Im not too worried about the issue. Can you confirm that ?

Thanks for your help

----------


## mr_hangman

> I have read that other programs are affected too so Im not too worried about the issue. Can you confirm that ?
> 
> Thanks for your help


I confirm the crash in arch linux. It does take longer to crash.
The debug info is different from the previous version of curl but still, it doesn't give useful information.

PS. I haven't seen any problem with other programs.

----------


## anonbeat

> I confirm the crash in arch linux. It does take longer to crash.
> The debug info is different from the previous version of curl but still, it doesn't give useful information.
> 
> PS. I haven't seen any problem with other programs.


I read this http://www.pclinuxos.com/forum/index.php?topic=81243.0 and thought its something related to libcurl and not guayadeque. So far its very stable here in Ubuntu 10.04

----------


## motorcity909

Hi there

Love the player!

Quick question, how do I update it from v.0.2.6 to the latest one, v.0.2.7 ?

Many thanks
Dave

----------


## VastOne

> Hi there
> 
> Love the player!
> 
> Quick question, how do I update it from v.0.2.6 to the latest one, v.0.2.7 ?
> 
> Many thanks
> Dave


You can get the info on the Guayadeque Wiki Install page and focus on the SVN update instructions.

----------


## gibbylinks

Problem with dodgy play-lists !!


Open GuayadequeRight clicked on trackSelect browse in nautilusClick on album playlistRight click and select play in Guayadeque
Ooops.




> Starting program: /usr/bin/guayadeque 
> [Thread debugging using libthread_db enabled]
> 18:55:17: Deleted stale lock file '/home/gibbylinks/.guayadeque/.guayadeque-gibbylinks'.
> 18:55:17: Initialized locale ( en_GB )
> 18:55:17: Library Db Version 18
> 18:55:17: Library Paths: 
> 18:55:17: /mnt/nasmusic/
> 18:55:17: 000002FF
> [New Thread 0x7fffe8da4710 (LWP 2144)]
> ...

----------


## VastOne

> Problem with dodgy play-lists !!
> 
> 
> Open GuayadequeRight clicked on trackSelect browse in nautilusClick on album playlistRight click and select play in Guayadeque
> Ooops.


G-Que is not finding these files for whatever reason.  I would rescan the entire library and try the same thing again

----------


## anonbeat

> Problem with dodgy play-lists !!
> 
> 
> Open GuayadequeRight clicked on trackSelect browse in nautilusClick on album playlistRight click and select play in Guayadeque
> Ooops.


Can you please try with revision 1298 and report back if that fixed it?

Thanks for your help

I appreciate if you can join us at Guayadeque.org

----------


## gibbylinks

> Can you please try with revision 1298 and report back if that fixed it?
> 
> Thanks for your help
> 
> I appreciate if you can join us at Guayadeque.org


Fixed it thanks. And joined you at Guayadeque.org  :Guitar:

----------


## anonbeat

> Fixed it thanks. And joined you at Guayadeque.org


Thank you for reporting it back and welcome

----------


## nxmehta

Because I really want Guayadeque to work with file managers in gnome, I've attached a wrapper script in python that I've created that people may find useful.  There are lots of people in the thread asking questions about how to control Guayadeque via the command line, and the dbus interface is kind of a nuisance- hence this script.  It makes things like double clicking files in nautilus and having them launch in Guayadeque and right clicking to play/enqueue files/folders much easier and stable.  This is pretty common behavior for a graphical music player but those features aren't there yet- hopefully this will help.  To perform right click like functions in nautilus simply create .desktop files in ~/.local/share/applications with your desired actions.  Run the script with --help to get a list of commands.

I had to do a couple of strange things to get it to work properly, some of which are bugs in Guayadeque:

1. The dbus interface requires that Guayadeque be running.  Hence, if you enqueue a file with this script and it's not open nothing will happen.  That is contrary to the behavior of many other media players.  So, the script detects if Guayadeque is running and if not launches it.  It then waits 10 seconds to send a dbus command since dbus commands will not work until Guayadeque is initialized.  This is one of the big disadvantages of using dbus for stuff like this.

2. There are some bugs with how Guayadeque handles playing new songs while others are playing.  Enqueuing works fine, but playing is buggy.  If you play a song via dbus while another is already playing it will freeze Guayadeque.  To get around this I issue a stop command first.  Then I play the first file, and enqueue any others selected (since playing them will run into the same freeze).

3. If you send a folder to play via dbus, Guayadeque will add the files to the playlist unsorted.  I sort them before sending which is more sensible.  I also just pick out the audio files to play, as if there's a .m3u or other playlist it will queue up extra files.

anonbeat thanks for the AMAZING player!  Let me know if you want me to cross post this on guayadeque.org

----------


## VastOne

> Because I really want Guayadeque to work with file managers in gnome, I've attached a wrapper script in python that I've created that people may find useful.  There are lots of people in the thread asking questions about how to control Guayadeque via the command line, and the dbus interface is kind of a nuisance- hence this script.  It makes things like double clicking files in nautilus and having them launch in Guayadeque and right clicking to play/enqueue files/folders much easier and stable.  This is pretty common behavior for a graphical music player but those features aren't there yet- hopefully this will help.  To perform right click like functions in nautilus simply create .desktop files in ~/.local/share/applications with your desired actions.  Run the script with --help to get a list of commands.
> 
> I had to do a couple of strange things to get it to work properly, some of which are bugs in Guayadeque:
> 
> 1. The dbus interface requires that Guayadeque be running.  Hence, if you enqueue a file with this script and it's not open nothing will happen.  That is contrary to the behavior of many other media players.  So, the script detects if Guayadeque is running and if not launches it.  It then waits 10 seconds to send a dbus command since dbus commands will not work until Guayadeque is initialized.  This is one of the big disadvantages of using dbus for stuff like this.
> 
> 2. There are some bugs with how Guayadeque handles playing new songs while others are playing.  Enqueuing works fine, but playing is buggy.  If you play a song via dbus while another is already playing it will freeze Guayadeque.  To get around this I issue a stop command first.  Then I play the first file, and enqueue any others selected (since playing them will run into the same freeze).
> 
> 3. If you send a folder to play via dbus, Guayadeque will add the files to the playlist unsorted.  I sort them before sending which is more sensible.  I also just pick out the audio files to play, as if there's a .m3u or other playlist it will queue up extra files.
> ...


I will test this and post the instructions and file on the Guayadeque Wiki.

----------


## anonbeat

> Because I really want Guayadeque to work with file managers in gnome, I've attached a wrapper script in python that I've created that people may find useful.  There are lots of people in the thread asking questions about how to control Guayadeque via the command line, and the dbus interface is kind of a nuisance- hence this script.  It makes things like double clicking files in nautilus and having them launch in Guayadeque and right clicking to play/enqueue files/folders much easier and stable.  This is pretty common behavior for a graphical music player but those features aren't there yet- hopefully this will help.  To perform right click like functions in nautilus simply create .desktop files in ~/.local/share/applications with your desired actions.  Run the script with --help to get a list of commands.
> 
> I had to do a couple of strange things to get it to work properly, some of which are bugs in Guayadeque:
> 
> 1. The dbus interface requires that Guayadeque be running.  Hence, if you enqueue a file with this script and it's not open nothing will happen.  That is contrary to the behavior of many other media players.  So, the script detects if Guayadeque is running and if not launches it.  It then waits 10 seconds to send a dbus command since dbus commands will not work until Guayadeque is initialized.  This is one of the big disadvantages of using dbus for stuff like this.
> 
> 2. There are some bugs with how Guayadeque handles playing new songs while others are playing.  Enqueuing works fine, but playing is buggy.  If you play a song via dbus while another is already playing it will freeze Guayadeque.  To get around this I issue a stop command first.  Then I play the first file, and enqueue any others selected (since playing them will run into the same freeze).
> 
> 3. If you send a folder to play via dbus, Guayadeque will add the files to the playlist unsorted.  I sort them before sending which is more sensible.  I also just pick out the audio files to play, as if there's a .m3u or other playlist it will queue up extra files.
> ...


Yes please post it in http://guayadeque.org so we continue to try to see the bugs you mention and fix them.

Thanks for your help

----------


## AnneTanne

I'm glad Guayadeque has some Magnatune-support now (although it would be even better if I would be able to download albums via Guayadeque).

But I find it often difficult to find albums via the Guayadeque interface.
I just wanted to listen the album 'Meditations for Flute' by Viviana Guzman, but I only found her other album 'Telemann Flute fantaisies'.  (Meditations is only recently added to Magnatune, that might be causing the problem.)
So I had to open Amarok (which isn't uninstalled yet because I use it to download magnatune albums), searched for the album, downloaded it, to eventually listen to it via Guayadeque.

----------


## anonbeat

> I'm glad Guayadeque has some Magnatune-support now (although it would be even better if I would be able to download albums via Guayadeque).
> 
> But I find it often difficult to find albums via the Guayadeque interface.
> I just wanted to listen the album 'Meditations for Flute' by Viviana Guzman, but I only found her other album 'Telemann Flute fantaisies'.  (Meditations is only recently added to Magnatune, that might be causing the problem.)
> So I had to open Amarok (which isn't uninstalled yet because I use it to download magnatune albums), searched for the album, downloaded it, to eventually listen to it via Guayadeque.


If the album have been recently added you maybe needed to update the magnatune. Right click and select Magnatune -> Update

Also can be that the genre is not enabled for you ? right click then Magnatune -> Select Genres 

The magnatune support is limited because I could not get an account to make more testing.

Thanks for your help

----------


## camaron1

> I'm glad Guayadeque has some Magnatune-support now (although it would be even better if I would be able to download albums via Guayadeque).
> 
> But I find it often difficult to find albums via the Guayadeque interface.
> I just wanted to listen the album 'Meditations for Flute' by Viviana Guzman, but I only found her other album 'Telemann Flute fantaisies'.  (Meditations is only recently added to Magnatune, that might be causing the problem.)
> So I had to open Amarok (which isn't uninstalled yet because I use it to download magnatune albums), searched for the album, downloaded it, to eventually listen to it via Guayadeque.


Well, it is a pity that you still have to use amarok just for that. Maybe if you are more specific as to what to problems are he maybe able to do fix it.

----------


## camaron1

> The magnatune support is limited because I could not get an account to make more testing.
> 
> Thanks for your help


I know you've got more than enough at the moment with all the device support on the go but I think you can subscribe for free for a trial period. If you have some kind of ethical issues with that I'm sure a courtesy email to Manatune people explaining what you are doing would sort that as well...

----------


## VastOne

> I'm glad Guayadeque has some Magnatune-support now (although it would be even better if I would be able to download albums via Guayadeque).
> 
> But I find it often difficult to find albums via the Guayadeque interface.
> I just wanted to listen the album 'Meditations for Flute' by Viviana Guzman, but I only found her other album 'Telemann Flute fantaisies'.  (Meditations is only recently added to Magnatune, that might be causing the problem.)
> So I had to open Amarok (which isn't uninstalled yet because I use it to download magnatune albums), searched for the album, downloaded it, to eventually listen to it via Guayadeque.


I added Flute Genre and then updated the Magnatune data and Meditations for Flute was there by Viviana Guzman - I also made sure I had Album as one of the fields to show in the Magnatune screen

To download these you must have an account with Magnatune and set that account information up in your preferences

Thank you for supplying enough information to help in figuring this out.  Report back if you still cannot access this after you update

Also, thank you for the heads up as this is very good music!

----------


## AnneTanne

I think I haven't been looking at my Magnatune Preferences settings for a while.  It seems there are much more genres to choose from than last time.  (Can't imagine I wouldn't have checked baroque and renaissance if they had been there last time  :Wink: .)

Thank you VastOne, got it!





> To download these you must have an account with Magnatune and set that account information up in your preferences


Yes I know, and I do have one...
I was so lucky to pay for a 'Lifelong download membership' in the past... This life-long membership is no longer available, but if one paid for it, one can - of course - keep it indefinitely.  It was quite an expense, but I have been downloading albums for two or three years now (and it would have cost more with the month-by-month paiements of today...)

I hadn't figured out I could really download the tracks via Guayadeque too, I thought I could only listen them (but once in a while I like to download them to have on my MP3-player too.)

----------


## Zelandeth

Is it just me, or has the "Copy to..." option in the right click menu in the playlists disappeared?

Sure it was there yesterday, remember seeing an upgrade along with some others today (appears to be SVN 1302 I'm running just now), so I'm assuming it's vanished as a result of the update.

Is this just gone transitionally, or is it gone altogether?  I tended to use that quite a bit for throwing things onto my old MP3 player.

Just a thought as well - would it maybe be worth adding the SVN number to the "about" splash screen?  Getting the SVN number involves having to interrogate the package in Synaptic or the terminal at the moment, as the about screen just shows version "0.2.8-" - just being able to glance at the splash screen or click "about" in the help menu would save a bit of time.  *really* not a big issue - but something I thought worth mentioning.  The devil's in the detail and all that.

Still really liking the player though, and using it daily.  The intelligent playlists keep finding songs I forgot I had!

----------


## anonbeat

> Is it just me, or has the "Copy to..." option in the right click menu in the playlists disappeared?
> 
> Sure it was there yesterday, remember seeing an upgrade along with some others today (appears to be SVN 1302 I'm running just now), so I'm assuming it's vanished as a result of the update.
> 
> Is this just gone transitionally, or is it gone altogether?  I tended to use that quite a bit for throwing things onto my old MP3 player.
> 
> Just a thought as well - would it maybe be worth adding the SVN number to the "about" splash screen?  Getting the SVN number involves having to interrogate the package in Synaptic or the terminal at the moment, as the about screen just shows version "0.2.8-" - just being able to glance at the splash screen or click "about" in the help menu would save a bit of time.  *really* not a big issue - but something I thought worth mentioning.  The devil's in the detail and all that.
> 
> Still really liking the player though, and using it daily.  The intelligent playlists keep finding songs I forgot I had!


Try this : go to preferences -> 'Copy to' and press accept to close the preferences dialog.
Then see if the Copy to entries appears now 

Thanks for your help

----------


## Zelandeth

No luck.

It doesn't seem to be saving the options for the "copy to" entry either.  Selecting a format there, then pressing OK, then returning to the dialogue shows it back to the default of "keep format."

Afraid I've got to call it a night here, but I'll check back in the morning.

----------


## mr_hangman

> No luck.
> 
> It doesn't seem to be saving the options for the "copy to" entry either.  Selecting a format there, then pressing OK, then returning to the dialogue shows it back to the default of "keep format."
> 
> Afraid I've got to call it a night here, but I'll check back in the morning.


Are you sure you click the right button?
The button to save the pattern is the little green one, not the OK at the bottom  :Smile:

----------


## ubuntoide

Hi I got a strange behaviour on guayadeque-svn (1302) on Lucid. After the end of a song it stops playing even if the playlist is populated.. ??

----------


## anonbeat

> Hi I got a strange behaviour on guayadeque-svn (1302) on Lucid. After the end of a song it stops playing even if the playlist is populated.. ??


Can you tell me what files are you playing? mp3, ogg, flac, ... ?
What are your crossfader settings ?

Thanks for your help

----------


## AnneTanne

> To download these you must have an account with Magnatune and set that account information up in your preferences


I have Guayadeque updated to the latest version, I have provided the right account-information for Magnatune (download membership) and still I don't find a possibility to download and save albums/tracks to my HD.
I can play tracks, add them to playlists, but I can't get a copy (to play on a separate MP3-player or the like...).

What have I done wrong, or where should I look?

----------


## anonbeat

> I have Guayadeque updated to the latest version, I have provided the right account-information for Magnatune (download membership) and still I don't find a possibility to download and save albums/tracks to my HD.
> I can play tracks, add them to playlists, but I can't get a copy (to play on a separate MP3-player or the like...).
> 
> What have I done wrong, or where should I look?


As I have mentioned in my previous post the support for magnatune is limited because I could not get an account to do testings. They offer a 7 days trial but only after you subscribe for a 3 months and need to give payment details which I dont like to do.

I sent them an email when I was doing the magnatune support asking them for a few days user to do testing but got no response so Im not going to add more support because I cant do any testings. So for now, sadly guayadeque dont have the option to download albums from magnatune directly.

Im sure VastOne got confused with the jamendo download options which appears from the context menu when you select an album in Jamendo library.

Thanks for your help

----------


## ubuntoide

> Can you tell me what files are you playing? mp3, ogg, flac, ... ?
> What are your crossfader settings ?
> 
> Thanks for your help


only mp3 and crossfader is disabled

----------


## jovean

> I sent them an email when I was doing the magnatune support asking them for a few days user to do testing but got no response so Im not going to add more support because I cant do any testings. So for now, sadly guayadeque dont have the option to download albums from magnatune directly.


What info do you need?  I have a Magnatune account, so I can forward files etc., to you, if that's any help.

On another note, I just switched to Arch (couldn't stand the overstated "dependencies" of X/Ubuntu any more), and am using svn-1302 from the AUR ... it now works great after a a few hiccups; it repeatedly crashed when rearranging panes in the library view (it seemed to be every time I moved one to or from the first position), but was fine when I ran "guayadeque --sync" from CLI.  It also seg-faulted after playing a single track.  I turned off cross-fading (I don't like it, and a hunch suggested that might be the reason) and the problem seems to have disappeared.  I also started using AWN, and though the icon appears in the tray applet, it's just as ugly as it was in the XFCE tray.

----------


## ivanovnegro

> What info do you need?  I have a Magnatune account, so I can forward files etc., to you, if that's any help.
> 
> On another note, I just switched to Arch (couldn't stand the overstated "dependencies" of X/Ubuntu any more), and am using svn-1302 from the AUR ... it now works great after a a few hiccups; it repeatedly crashed when rearranging panes in the library view (it seemed to be every time I moved one to or from the first position), but was fine when I ran "guayadeque --sync" from CLI.  It also seg-faulted after playing a single track.  I turned off cross-fading (I don't like it, and a hunch suggested that might be the reason) and the problem seems to have disappeared.  I also started using AWN, and though the icon appears in the tray applet, it's just as ugly as it was in the XFCE tray.


My first install of G-deque on Arch provoced also some crashes and a seg-fault but after installing all the gstreamer-stuff/plugins manually it worked without problems with the crossfader enabled, I dont think the crossfader is the problem.

----------


## anonbeat

> only mp3 and crossfader is disabled


Can you run it from console and send me the console output so I can check what is going on ?

Thanks for your help

----------


## ivanovnegro

I have a suggestion if it is possible, I dont know how the rest is thinking about that but I would like to embed the covers always to the tracks (cover box) and when I enable it it should stay and not to click it always again when I add new cover art and if I dont want to use it I disable it. (rev. 1311)

And of course, the embed cover feature is great and it was something I was waiting for, thanks.

----------


## camaron1

> What info do you need?  I have a Magnatune account, so I can forward files etc., to you, if that's any help.


So can you download from Magnatune with Guayadeque?

----------


## jovean

> So can you download from Magnatune with Guayadeque?


Not yet.

----------


## camaron1

Just as a reminder by the way:

This thread is no longer the main place for Guayadeque's development. Anonbeat (the developer) has moved house and you can now find him -and all relevant documentation at:

guayadeque.org

----------


## camaron1

> I have a suggestion if it is possible, I dont know how the rest is thinking about that but I would like to embed the covers always to the tracks (cover box) and when I enable it it should stay and not to click it always again when I add new cover art and if I dont want to use it I disable it. (rev. 1311)
> 
> And of course, the embed cover feature is great and it was something I was waiting for, thanks.


I support this idea. It would be a further improvement in this function.

----------


## ivanovnegro

> Just as a reminder by the way:
> 
> This thread is no longer the main place for Guayadeque's development. Anonbeat (the developer) has moved house and you can now find him -and all relevant documentation at:
> 
> guayadeque.org


I know. But this is an Ubuntu Forum about G-deque, what is the problem to post here?
This thread is open, or not?
Im asking the people here about G-deque and not in particular only Anonbeat.
This thread is not yet closed, Im sorry, and I will post here as much as I want!!!

----------


## ivanovnegro

> I support this idea. It would be a further improvement in this function.


Thank you.
Thats why Im here to see if there are peolple thinking the same way.

----------


## camaron1

> I know. But this is an Ubuntu Forum about G-deque, what is the problem to post here?
> This thread is open, or not?
> Im asking the people here about G-deque and not in particular only Anonbeat.
> This thread is not yet closed, Im sorry, and I will post here as much as I want!!!


Ivanovnegro, this reminder wasn't directed to you at all because you know about it and obviously I know you do. This is a reminder to those that don't know yet. New people keep coming here believing that this thread is still the best place to contact the developer of this software. It is not. You are of course free to keep posting here. You are also free -and welcome- to post over there. The place could always do with more committed people like you. :Smile:

----------


## ubuntoide

> Can you run it from console and send me the console output so I can check what is going on ?
> 
> Thanks for your help


here is the log.
As a side note i would like to point out that this doesn't happen with every song, seems quite random..

----------


## inigo48

Hello,
Is it possible to somehow remove the single tracks from the browser view?

----------


## VastOne

> Im sure VastOne got confused with the jamendo download options which appears from the context menu when you select an album in Jamendo library.


No confusion on my part.  I just assumed that if you had an account with Magnatune and set it up in Magnatune Preferences as Downloading, that the program would do what it is designed to do.

What type or amount of additional donations on top of all that you have received would allow you to get this type of support from Magnatune?

----------


## VastOne

> I know. But this is an Ubuntu Forum about G-deque, what is the problem to post here?
> This thread is open, or not?
> Im asking the people here about G-deque and not in particular only Anonbeat.
> This thread is not yet closed, Im sorry, and I will post here as much as I want!!!


As long as this thread is here and alive, the support will always continue with or without the developer. I would not be surprised at all to see someone fork Guayadeque in the future.  

I think it is humorous that it is too difficult to be in two places at once when an RSS feed is as simple as turning on a light switch.. With the right RSS reader you can answer anything from one location.

You can expect an influx of new people at every Ubuntu release... as new people test the waters and find Guayadeque...

----------


## anonbeat

> I have Guayadeque updated to the latest version, I have provided the right account-information for Magnatune (download membership) and still I don't find a possibility to download and save albums/tracks to my HD.
> I can play tracks, add them to playlists, but I can't get a copy (to play on a separate MP3-player or the like...).
> 
> What have I done wrong, or where should I look?


Im implementing Magnatune streaming and downloading membership support. I requested an Id I need to finish download support but once I get it I will add the download support.

Thanks for your help

----------


## VastOne

> I have Guayadeque updated to the latest version, I have provided the right account-information for Magnatune (download membership) and still I don't find a possibility to download and save albums/tracks to my HD.
> I can play tracks, add them to playlists, but I can't get a copy (to play on a separate MP3-player or the like...).
> 
> What have I done wrong, or where should I look?


Nothing you have done wrong AnneTanne, Magnatune Downloading is not available yet though it says it is in Preferences.

----------


## inigo48

> Hello,
> Is it possible to somehow remove the single tracks from the browser view?


if it isn't possible right now, a good solution would be if there was a checkbox to filter the albums without an image in their folders. This is better than filtering all the single tracks, because sometimes there are real full albums with only one track. Or an other possible solution: make a list somewhere which folders I don't want to see in the browser view. This is good because usually the single tracks (without a real album) can be found in a few folders, so it is easy to list them.

----------


## eltama

> if it isn't possible right now, a good solution would be if there was a checkbox to filter the albums without an image in their folders. This is better than filtering all the single tracks, because sometimes there are real full albums with only one track. Or an other possible solution: make a list somewhere which folders I don't want to see in the browser view. This is good because usually the single tracks (without a real album) can be found in a few folders, so it is easy to list them.


You could add a label to all the albums that have no cover or the ones you don't want to see and filter those.

----------


## BoredOutOfMyMind

Testing of a Sansa e260 shows the device including SD card can be read by Guayadeque.   I was able to add files to the device with a right click.

----------


## tetris9999

Hi, is there any way of downloading lyrics for the entire library in a folder? Thanks

----------


## Garthhh

> Hi, is there any way of downloading lyrics for the entire library in a folder? Thanks


Go to preferences & check the save preference to what ever directory you wish
I don't know how to do it en mass

----------


## BoredOutOfMyMind

Is there a setting to not have Shoutcast load on the Radio Tab?

If not, is there a setting to expand Shoutcast to have more stations to choose from?

----------


## ivanovnegro

> Is there a setting to not have Shoutcast load on the Radio Tab?
> 
> If not, is there a setting to expand Shoutcast to have more stations to choose from?


First, I dont think you can hide Shoutcast because its the radio function of G-deque if you open the radio tab.
Second, yes you can expand Shoutcast. Open simply the radio tab and go to genres and then add genre, now comes the important part, dont add one of the default ones, add your own genre and G-deque will load it in the radio tab. E.g. I added "Balkan" or "Srpski" and it loaded radios from Serbia and the Balkans in general. Though you can add the other genres too if you dont have them to expand Shoutcast. After doing this refresh your radios and it will appear.

----------


## BoredOutOfMyMind

> First, I dont think you can hide Shoutcast because its the radio function of G-deque if you open the radio tab.
> Second, yes you can expand Shoutcast. Open simply the radio tab and go to genres and then add genre,


Right click on Add Genre brought up a more user friendly list. 

Perfectamundo except for the only 2 stations I use in the Radio Tab.  Should be _some way to move Shoutcast to bottom and User Defined to top..._

----------


## ivanovnegro

So, I have a question here. What are the people doing who dont have their own language layout in G-deque?
I think its simple, you are installing it and it will be in English, though I discovered something. Its not really a bug but I wanted to know if it happened to someone else.
My girlfriend installed G-deque some time ago, she had not problems with the language support because G-deque supports Spanish but she changed this night her layout of the system into catalan and after restart and add Catalan to the whole system G-deque started with a segmentation fault and nothing more, it closed. In the terminal I could see the locale was ca_ES, that was the problem I think. I reinstalled G-deque and the problem was gone and the standard layout now is English. I think I have to do the catalan translation when I will have time.

----------


## Takkat

Hi,

is there any way to reset smart playlist preferences? In the beginning I liked this feature a lot but with time in smart playlist mode always the same old tracks are added. And, because they were added again and again, I suspect that these track further gain preference points thus making things worse. Or alternatively, is there a way to control preferences of the smart playlist, say "play only tracks from 2010" or so? A nice feature would also be that tracks that were deleted or skipped are dropped further down the list.

----------


## ivanovnegro

> Hi,
> 
> is there any way to reset smart playlist preferences? In the beginning I liked this feature a lot but with time in smart playlist mode always the same old tracks are added. And, because they were added again and again, I suspect that these track further gain preference points thus making things worse. Or alternatively, is there a way to control preferences of the smart playlist, say "play only tracks from 2010" or so? A nice feature would also be that tracks that were deleted or skipped are dropped further down the list.


It could be that you dont have such a large library for more variety but also its right that some times it seams that some tracks are played more often as others.
Define your filters what you want to add with the smart mode or deny. You can use your own playlists and you can also define it to play only tracks from 2010. Simply create a dynamic playlist with the creteria of year is 2010 and later choose it as a filter in the smart mode, e.g allow all tracks of 2010 but deny whatever you think or deny the last played tracks, that would be important in your case.

----------


## Takkat

> Simply create a dynamic playlist with the creteria of year is 2010 and later choose it as a filter in the smart mode


Thank you, that was a great advice indeed. Too easy to think of it  :Wink:

----------


## VastOne

Guayadeque Wiki is now a Featured site on Wikidot!

Here on the Community site at Wikidot!

Guayadeque Wiki in these languages:

English
Espanol
German
Russian
Simplified Chinese

----------


## pickarooney

I'm getting this really weird bug now. I finally, against my better judgement and with typical disastrous results, upgraded to Lucid yesterday. The one positive amongst the host of problems was the ability to upgrade Guayadeque. Now on reviosn 1326 the following happens:

I add a few songs to the playlist. The first song plays, then crossfades into the second. After about a minute the next song stops abruptly and deletes itself from the playlist (!) then the next song starts and the same thing happens.

----------


## ivanovnegro

> I'm getting this really weird bug now. I finally, against my better judgement and with typical disastrous results, upgraded to Lucid yesterday. The one positive amongst the host of problems was the ability to upgrade Guayadeque. Now on reviosn 1326 the following happens:
> 
> I add a few songs to the playlist. The first song plays, then crossfades into the second. After about a minute the next song stops abruptly and deletes itself from the playlist (!) then the next song starts and the same thing happens.


Ultimateley I have some similar problems without any upgrading stuff.
Maybe not so heavy like your problem but sometime the song interrupts and skips to the next and yes it deletes itself from the playlist. It happens daily like two times. Today I thought it was gone as it did not happen hours but at the end it happened again. I have no idea.

----------


## eltama

> Hi, is there any way of downloading lyrics for the entire library in a folder? Thanks


There is an option to save the lyrics to a directory but not a way to do it for the whole library.
You can support this idea if you want that feature: Idea 62.

----------


## Glaucous

I just noticed that Guayadeque uses the default audiosink instead of the musicaudiosink in gstreamer. Perhaps it would make sense to be able to change it in the GUI?

(Throwing up the idea on SourceForge)

----------


## benerivo

Fuller shoutcast support would be appreciated. Some streams that exaile and streamtuner2 can receive are not yet available in Guayadeque.

----------


## ivanovnegro

> Fuller shoutcast support would be appreciated. Some streams that exaile and streamtuner2 can receive are not yet available in Guayadeque.


You could add these streams manually, I think.
I dont see really the problem or you mean something different, to not be able to stream these ones.
In my opinion you can add to the radio tab whatever you want. You need only the link.

----------


## VastOne

> Fuller shoutcast support would be appreciated. Some streams that exaile and streamtuner2 can receive are not yet available in Guayadeque.





> You could add these streams manually, I think.
> I dont see really the problem or you mean something different, to not be able to stream these ones.
> In my opinion you can add to the radio tab whatever you want. You need only the link.


You both are right... I have gone back to using streamtuner more and more because of the Shoutcast stations that G-Que does not get but is both Tuner2 and Exaile.  Adding them manually is getting tiresome when one platform gets it and another one does not, IMHO

----------


## GSF1200S

Guayadeque has quickly become a very powerful music player; im impressed! I have one feature request, but feel free to take your time or choose not to add it.

1) Whenever the left pane playlist/queue runs out of songs, the player stops. If you select in Library-->Preferences-->Playback the top option entitled "Play random track/album when playlist is empty," it will do as it says. However, some of us like the music to play on from the song we are currently playing (In the library/playlist order). Rather than adding ALL of a library or playlist to the left pane (where 1500 songs is very crowded), could an option be put in the Playback section which allows it to play the next song underneath it (in the right pane/library/playlist)? I guess this option is mostly for those of us who have our whole music collection in one giant playlist and simply play songs from there.

Another words, say in the giant right pane you have:
Song 1
Song 2
Song 3
Song 4
Song 5

And in the left pane you currently have:
Song 2 (which is currently playing)
(No other songs enqueued)

When Song 2 finishes, it would be nice to have the player automatically add Song 3 (as it is next in line) to the left pane/queue. You basically do this now, only the player chooses a random song to add to the left pane/queue instead of the next in line.

Basically, with such an option selected, it would mirror the behavior of rhythmbox/exaile when its play queue is done playing- it would go back to the song you were last playing before the queue started.

Anyways, nice player! Very lightweight and loaded with features. I actually use this and exaile for my music needs  :Smile:

----------


## jsabater

Hi,
I loved guayadeque and... I love it now even more!!

I'm using guayadeque since a 4 or 5 months and it'¡s simply great. I had some problems:
- Playback stopped randomly every 2-3 hours during 15 seconds
- Random Linux freeze while playing (strange sound in the speakers).

I never reported that because I was not sure it was because of guayadeque since nothing was written in the logs and I could not believe about anyone else reporting those failures.

A few days ago I read something in this blog and started to analyze all linux log files in detail. Most of my library was located in an external USB hard disk. I looks like that there are some problems with high speed USB devices and the kernel modules are reloaded when something weird happens (and everyting takes around 15 seconds!!). Guayadeque does not show any message and "continues" playback, but since the file is not available it simply goes forward... Sometimes, linux freezed with a strange repetitive sound in the speakers...

I moved my library to a SATA hard disk and I'm running Guayadeque continuously during more than 48h... No crash. No freeze. It works great!!

I only wanted to report this issue (so people know about it).


PS: I use Ubuntu 10.04 (but its not a unique ubuntu issue).


Thanks anon for your effort. Great player!!

----------


## VastOne

> Hi,
> I loved guayadeque and... I love it now even more!!
> 
> I'm using guayadeque since a 4 or 5 months and it'¡s simply great. I had some problems:
> - Playback stopped randomly every 2-3 hours during 15 seconds
> - Random Linux freeze while playing (strange sound in the speakers).
> 
> I never reported that because I was not sure it was because of guayadeque since nothing was written in the logs and I could not believe about anyone else reporting those failures.
> 
> ...


Yes, several people with external drives reported similar issues that you went through

Glad you got it sorted out!

----------


## GSF1200S

> Yes, several people with external drives reported similar issues that you went through
> 
> Glad you got it sorted out!


Hmmmm, I wonder if this is also the case if the drives arent USB but are rather on a seperate RAID slot. My system was totally rock stable until recently when I decided to pick up Guayadeque again. I guess ill have to move the music or something.

----------


## ivanovnegro

> Hi,
> I loved guayadeque and... I love it now even more!!
> 
> I'm using guayadeque since a 4 or 5 months and it'¡s simply great. I had some problems:
> - Playback stopped randomly every 2-3 hours during 15 seconds
> - Random Linux freeze while playing (strange sound in the speakers).
> 
> I never reported that because I was not sure it was because of guayadeque since nothing was written in the logs and I could not believe about anyone else reporting those failures.
> 
> ...


Yes, Im one of them with the same experience. Random freezes with G-deque while playing music. Sometimes its strange, there are days when it does not happen.
Muy music is on an external harddrive. I cannot compare it how it is on the internal harddrive like I had it before, I only know I did not have this problem.
And the same, when I want to make a backtrace I cannot see nothing strange.
In my case this freezes become very annoying but I love G-deque, dont know what to do.

----------


## jsabater

> Yes, Im one of them with the same experience. Random freezes with G-deque while playing music. Sometimes its strange, there are days when it does not happen.
> Muy music is on an external harddrive. I cannot compare it how it is on the internal harddrive like I had it before, I only know I did not have this problem.
> And the same, when I want to make a backtrace I cannot see nothing strange.
> In my case this freezes become very annoying but I love G-deque, dont know what to do.


Check "dmesg" ( dmesg | tail ) and most probably you will see that something happened with your USB external drives.
It is not a Guayadeque issue. It's Linux. As a workaround, maybe Guayadeque could buffer the complete song to RAM before starting playback...

----------


## ivanovnegro

> Check "dmesg" ( dmesg | tail ) and most probably you will see that something happened with your USB external drives.
> It is not a Guayadeque issue. It's Linux. As a workaround, maybe Guayadeque could buffer the complete song to RAM before starting playback...


Ok, this is the output of dmesg | tail:



```
[ 4650.313649] sd 7:0:0:0: [sdc] Mode Sense: 00 00 00 00
[ 4650.313656] sd 7:0:0:0: [sdc] Assuming drive cache: write through
[ 4650.322457] sd 7:0:0:0: [sdc] Assuming drive cache: write through
[ 4650.322476]  sdc:
[ 4650.582547] sd 7:0:0:0: [sdc] Assuming drive cache: write through
[ 4650.582560] sd 7:0:0:0: [sdc] Attached SCSI removable disk
[ 5696.232556] WARNING! power/level is deprecated; use power/control instead
[ 5696.316769] usb 2-1: USB disconnect, address 4
[21580.112538] usb 2-6: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3
[24478.160588] usb 2-6: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3
```

Seems that I have a problem, what do you think, is my hard drive dying?
With other players I tested, I did not have the freezes.

Edit: Or you mean its only related with the Linux Kernel like you explained before?

----------


## ivanovnegro

Its strange, after reconnect now some times I dont recieve errors or reset-things in the terminal while putting dmesg. Everything seems alright with the usb hard drive, could it happen randomly?

----------


## ivanovnegro

I tried it with another usb hard drive, dmesg did not detect any faults. After reconnect it, it showed the same messages with "reset" etc.
It seems really to be Linux in this case that produces this errors with my external hard drives.
When I have no faults like this in the terminal G-deque plays without any problem or freezes.
For now my hard drives randomly show this messages in the terminal, I dont know what is the meaning of that. Seems that when it happens I have to reconnect them.
I only hope its not a serious problem, maybe it is... The bad is, I cannot switch anymore to the internal hard drive with all my data or rather my music, will not have enough space.

----------


## jsabater

Those reset lines are exactly what I ment!

As I told you, this is not a Guayadeque issue. Is Linux related. I don't think your hard drive is dying. 
Many other people are talking about this in kernel developer forums (it is not an Ubuntu issue, Fedora users complain too).

The fails are really "random" and could appear after several hours or after a few minutes. 

With Rhythmbox (as far as I remember) everything worked fine. Most probably the player is buffering the complete song before playback. Guayadaque could do something similar as a workaround... I decided to move my Library to an internal disk.

----------


## jsabater

> Hmmmm, I wonder if this is also the case if the drives arent USB but are rather on a seperate RAID slot. My system was totally rock stable until recently when I decided to pick up Guayadeque again. I guess ill have to move the music or something.



I don't know, but it could be the way Guayadeque reads the data (audio files). With USB, I could move large amounts of data (copying, moving, ...) without issues, but Guayadeque showed that behaviour. Maybe too many sequential reads??

----------


## jsabater

A long time ago I though about a feature that (in my opinion) could be really useful.An On-line Label editor.
Currently it is very difficult to maintain / edit the labels for a track within the library (you always have to right click...)


I explained in more detail the problem and proposed a solution in Ideatorrent:
https://sourceforge.net/apps/ideatorrent/guayadeque/


Regards,

----------


## eltama

> A long time ago I though about a feature that (in my opinion) could be really useful.An On-line Label editor.
> Currently it is very difficult to maintain / edit the labels for a track within the library (you always have to right click...)
> 
> 
> I explained in more detail the problem and proposed a solution in Ideatorrent:
> https://sourceforge.net/apps/ideatorrent/guayadeque/
> 
> Regards,


This is your original idea Idea 74.
I've marked your new submission as a duplicate of this.

----------


## eltama

> Check "dmesg" ( dmesg | tail ) and most probably you will see that something happened with your USB external drives.
> It is not a Guayadeque issue. It's Linux. As a workaround, maybe Guayadeque could buffer the complete song to RAM before starting playback...


I think that guayadeque does already buffer the complete song, or at least a big portion of it, to RAM. Look at how the memory used by guayadeque drops and rises on a track change.
Also if you start playing a song and you move it, it continues to play fine, so it is cached.

----------


## ivanovnegro

The new Replay Gain mode should be optional to use. At the moment its by default, it seems like. You can select between titel or album but you cannot select without Replay Gain.
Apart from that Im not sure yet how it really works and yes its a great feature but not all the people want to use it I expect.

----------


## VastOne

> Those reset lines are exactly what I ment!
> 
> As I told you, this is not a Guayadeque issue. Is Linux related. I don't think your hard drive is dying. 
> Many other people are talking about this in kernel developer forums (it is not an Ubuntu issue, Fedora users complain too).
> 
> The fails are really "random" and could appear after several hours or after a few minutes. 
> 
> With Rhythmbox (as far as I remember) everything worked fine. Most probably the player is buffering the complete song before playback. Guayadaque could do something similar as a workaround... I decided to move my Library to an internal disk.



And this has been an issue for sometime in Ubuntu.  I have always had intermittent problems with USB attachments.

I agree, a buffer would take care of the issue.

----------


## jsabater

> This is your original idea Idea 74.
> I've marked your new submission as a duplicate of this.


OK... it looks like that I already supplied the idea! Somehow I was not able to find it!


Thanks

----------


## ursoouindio

Hi

I'm using Guayadeque for some time now and I can briefly say it is awesome.

But, I have some problem now:

I was creating some labels in my library, had selected a lot of files at once and it hanged. Then I closed Guayadeque with xkill and since then it doesn't play!
Well, it does play, as the song bar goes counting the music time, but it doesn't sound at all.

I believe it could be something related to the playback, but I don't know much about it.

Other players and applications are sounding normally.

Can anyone help me?

----------


## ivanovnegro

> Hi
> 
> I'm using Guayadeque for some time now and I can briefly say it is awesome.
> 
> But, I have some problem now:
> 
> I was creating some labels in my library, had selected a lot of files at once and it hanged. Then I closed Guayadeque with xkill and since then it doesn't play!
> Well, it does play, as the song bar goes counting the music time, but it doesn't sound at all.
> 
> ...


I never experienced such a problem with the sound but yes if Im playing songs with G-deque while editing a mass of labels or even tracks at the same time the performance is not so good and in the worst case it could simply crash.
I cant help you in the specific sound issue but maybe you reinstall G-deque. The settings you have already will be saved in your home folder in .guayadeque but you can make a backup also.

----------


## VastOne

> Hi
> 
> I'm using Guayadeque for some time now and I can briefly say it is awesome.
> 
> But, I have some problem now:
> 
> I was creating some labels in my library, had selected a lot of files at once and it hanged. Then I closed Guayadeque with xkill and since then it doesn't play!
> Well, it does play, as the song bar goes counting the music time, but it doesn't sound at all.
> 
> ...


Have you updated to the SVN latest version?  You can get the instructions from here on how to do that. I think you may be using a dated version.

----------


## BoredOutOfMyMind

> Hi
> 
> I'm using Guayadeque for some time now and I can briefly say it is awesome.
> 
> But, I have some problem now:
> 
> I was creating some labels in my library, had selected a lot of files at once and it hanged. Then I closed Guayadeque with xkill and since then it doesn't play!
> Well, it does play, as the song bar goes counting the music time, but it doesn't sound at all.
> 
> ...





> Have you updated to the SVN latest version?  You can get the instructions from here on how to do that. I think you may be using a dated version.


This is plaging me now too in Both Exaile and Guayadeque.  When streaming streams, or playing local files, I pause or stop sound and then try to open file in FF- the only solution is to reboot. 

I installed this plugin that seems to have solved FF. 

There is a thread and launchpad reports on the error.

----------


## ursoouindio

Thanks ivanovnegro, VastOne and BoredOutOfMyMind for the replies.

But I already had uninstalled Guayadeque and reinstalled, to the latest svn version.

Right now, my concern is with the main functionality, playing songs. The labeling slowness is less important.

I was hoping it would be the kind of thin that fixes itself after some reboots but it still hasn't. 

Does anyone else have an idea? Maybe reset some playback configuration on Guayadeque or even on Ubuntu...

Regards!

----------


## ivanovnegro

> Thanks ivanovnegro, VastOne and BoredOutOfMyMind for the replies.
> 
> But I already had uninstalled Guayadeque and reinstalled, to the latest svn version.
> 
> Right now, my concern is with the main functionality, playing songs. The labeling slowness is less important.
> 
> I was hoping it would be the kind of thin that fixes itself after some reboots but it still hasn't. 
> 
> Does anyone else have an idea? Maybe reset some playback configuration on Guayadeque or even on Ubuntu...
> ...


You mean now you are on the latest svn revision and you dont have sound when you want to play songs with G-deque? Is the sound working in general?

----------


## ursoouindio

Exactly.

I play a song on G-deque, the "playing bar" moves and the time of the song counts. But it doesn't sound at all.

Other applications sound normally. I tested Exaile Music Player and video streaming on Firefox.

----------


## ivanovnegro

> Exactly.
> 
> I play a song on G-deque, the "playing bar" moves and the time of the song counts. But it doesn't sound at all.
> 
> Other applications sound normally. I tested Exaile Music Player and video streaming on Firefox.


Really weird. You could make a backtrace and send it to the developer. The instructions are on the first page of this thread or look in the terminal if you can see something strange.

----------


## Garthhh

> Exactly.
> 
> I play a song on G-deque, the "playing bar" moves and the time of the song counts. But it doesn't sound at all.
> 
> Other applications sound normally. I tested Exaile Music Player and video streaming on Firefox.


I'm not sure it's the same 
Guayadeque would crash everytime it played the who...
I tryed all the solutions being mentioned, still no joy

until Juan suggested
.guayadeque & delete the cache db file[after looking at the crash log]

If this doesn't work, try deleting all of 
.guayadeque when you do a fresh install

----------


## ivanovnegro

> I'm not sure it's the same 
> Guayadeque would crash everytime it played the who...
> I tryed all the solutions being mentioned, still no joy
> 
> until Juan suggested
> .guayadeque & delete the cache db file[after looking at the crash log]
> 
> If this doesn't work, try deleting all of 
> .guayadeque when you do a fresh install


Hey Garthhh, only because of curiosity, is the Who-file a wma?

----------


## jsabater

Hi,

I just wanted to report three bugs. They may have been already reported but it is not easy to search through 500+ pages in this thread.

1: While playing with "Smart Mode On", sometimes (randomly), at the end of the song (when the fade out / fade in occurs) Guayadeque shows an error message with a text similar to:
"Gstreamer Error: missing plugin". It suddenly stops. However it should not be any plugin issue since it is possible to play the next track (decoding plugin available) and if I try to repeat the error (playing the previous track till the end and waiting for the fade) it works without problems.


2: After editing some details of the Song in the Editor, the length of the track is shown as: 00:00 (you have to update the DB, or play the song!)


3: In the song editor, if I change the name of the artist or album, and then switch to the "Picture" tab to search for a cover, it searches for the old title / artist instead of taking the values I've just introduced.


Regards and thanks for your amazing work!!!

----------


## Garthhh

> Hey Garthhh, only because of curiosity, is the Who-file a wma?


like you my files are on a EXHDD [usb] I haven't been having any issues what so ever, but I'm still on 1276

playing anything from the entire directory of the Who which is 12 albums, 182 songs all mp3 would cause a crash & by crash I mean the program window would disappear

I cleared the cache & haven't had a problem like that since

----------


## ivanovnegro

> Hi,
> 
> I just wanted to report three bugs. They may have been already reported but it is not easy to search through 500+ pages in this thread.
> 
> 1: While playing with "Smart Mode On", sometimes (randomly), at the end of the song (when the fade out / fade in occurs) Guayadeque shows an error message with a text similar to:
> "Gstreamer Error: missing plugin". It suddenly stops. However it should not be any plugin issue since it is possible to play the next track (decoding plugin available) and if I try to repeat the error (playing the previous track till the end and waiting for the fade) it works without problems.
> 
> 
> 2: After editing some details of the Song in the Editor, the length of the track is shown as: 00:00 (you have to update the DB, or play the song!)
> ...


Yeah man, good job in list all this bugs, I have all of them you mentioned.
But I was not putting these bugs in this thread as I thought its useless at the moment.

----------


## ivanovnegro

> playing anything from the entire directory of the Who which is 12 albums, 182 songs all mp3 would cause a crash & by crash I mean the program window would disappear
> 
> I cleared the cache & haven't had a problem like that since


Thank you as me happened something similar a time ago and I wasnt sure its the same and it was a wma file, I just converted it into ogg and then the problem was gone.
Always I have some wma issues and Im converting them all like a crazy freak to ogg to dont have problems with G-deque. No problem, but a little bit annoying and anonbeat ignored that problem. I would delete the mentioned support of G-deque for wma as its not true at all.

----------


## ivanovnegro

> like you my files are on a EXHDD [usb] I haven't been having any issues what so ever, but I'm still on 1276


And yes thats another problem, at this stage I hadnt problems neither with my external USB or Im thinking this and like said before I dont have this problem with another players and I tested all of them and with all I mean really all the players around for Linux inclusive new ones and less famous, no issues with the USB, only with G-deque from time to time and sometimes three times in one track I have interruptions. 
I know there is an issue in Linux but why only G-deque cannot handle it?

----------


## hyperAura

Has anyone tried using this player with a large library of songs? I am currently using winamp in windows and I want to know where I can find an alternative in ubuntu. I have been using ubuntu before and I tried Amarok but at some point it became so slow that I gave up on it.

----------


## ivanovnegro

> Has anyone tried using this player with a large library of songs? I am currently using winamp in windows and I want to know where I can find an alternative in ubuntu. I have been using ubuntu before and I tried Amarok but at some point it became so slow that I gave up on it.


Definitely you are right here its G-deque. I have a library with >200 gb of music.
Its very smooth and works great, I have only problems with mass tagging while playing music, then it slows down a little bit.
Forget Amarok, it even cannot scan my stuff, it crashes after some thousands of songs, the same with banshee, Rhythmbox do it a little bit better and Clementine reads all my files but I dont like it.

----------


## hyperAura

how about last.fm? is there a built in scrobbler in the player?

----------


## Garthhh

> And yes thats another problem, at this stage I hadnt problems neither with my external USB or Im thinking this and like said before I dont have this problem with another players and I tested all of them and with all I mean really all the players around for Linux inclusive new ones and less famous, no issues with the USB, only with G-deque from time to time and sometimes three times in one track I have interruptions. 
> I know there is an issue in Linux but why only G-deque cannot handle it?


I do occasionally get gstreamer errors, pushing play clears it
I mostly use RB these days, the behavior on random is much better,
I don't like smart mode on any player, as I never get the variety
Gplayer on random isn't very random, I get the same playlist. it takes a few clicks to get to something different, too many clicks if I try to go to an artist or genre to get to random music

I like the interface of gplayer, the tagger works good, there still isn't a way to see labels on the library pane, I'll use gplayer as a tag editor, for things I need to clean up 

but most of the time I'm listening to music & could care less about anything beyond start/stop, next song & maybe have a session of a specific artist

the situation with "official" channels doesn't make it very appealing, just another app that will never reach it's full potential

I'll keep watching, because hope springs eternal, maybe the situation will change

----------


## ivanovnegro

> how about last.fm? is there a built in scrobbler in the player?


G-deque scrobbles to Last.FM if you mean this. More features you can find at the beginning of this thread.
G-deque can mostly do everything you expect.
But one thing is true and people are saying this always, Linux is a bit limited with the audio players and its a pity I have to say this but G-deque too lags in some points you will find it out when you are using it. In my opinion there is no player, no one of them all that is really stable, but stability is another point, G-deque works normally without problems.

----------


## ivanovnegro

> I do occasionally get gstreamer errors, pushing play clears it
> I mostly use RB these days, the behavior on random is much better,
> I don't like smart mode on any player, as I never get the variety
> Gplayer on random isn't very random, I get the same playlist. it takes a few clicks to get to something different, too many clicks if I try to go to an artist or genre to get to random music
> 
> I like the interface of gplayer, the tagger works good, there still isn't a way to see labels on the library pane, I'll use gplayer as a tag editor, for things I need to clean up 
> 
> but most of the time I'm listening to music & could care less about anything beyond start/stop, next song & maybe have a session of a specific artist
> 
> ...


I also have Gstreamer errors sometimes and do the same like you and it works. 
I agree the random function is a bit strange with G-deque but the smart mode in my case works pretty and very very good and with a large music collection I have a big variety, in my opinion one of the very good functions of G-deque but you are right too that this is a very additional function and most of the people want only to put their tracks in and thats all, me too but I like sometimes more variation to explore with little work my library.
The tagger is really powerful, you could use G-deque only as a music library and as a tagger in combination with another player, I tried this, it works but I dont want to use more apps for these things.
And with respect to the official channels, I dont know, I got sick of this discussion, I can understand both points and I agree with you and I dont like it also how it is now and how it evolved but I cannot change it. I would like to say more but I think this is not the right place for it.

----------


## Hreinsi

Today I lost the menu bar and after some googling I found out this fix
if any one has this prob just do.

sudo aptitude install libgl1-mesa-dev libglu1-mesa-dev

----------


## Garthhh

> I also have Gstreamer errors sometimes and do the same like you and it works. 
> I agree the random function is a bit strange with G-deque but the smart mode in my case works pretty and very very good and with a large music collection I have a big variety, in my opinion one of the very good functions of G-deque but you are right too that this is a very additional function and most of the people want only to put their tracks in and thats all, me too but I like sometimes more variation to explore with little work my library.
> The tagger is really powerful, you could use G-deque only as a music library and as a tagger in combination with another player, I tried this, it works but I dont want to use more apps for these things.
> And with respect to the official channels, I dont know, I got sick of this discussion, I can understand both points and I agree with you and I dont like it also how it is now and how it evolved but I cannot change it. I would like to say more but I think this is not the right place for it.


This is exactly where the discussion should be [or over on source forge]
the ultimate dream would be to replace RB as "the" player here on Ubuntu
that ship sailed before the split in the community
Canonical dumped gnome for less
Realistically the best GuayPlay can hope for is to remain in the repositories as a choice, one of the many flawed but interesting apps...

sure I can mess around, with filters & get some more variety
hell there's lots of things I can mess with, but last I knew the playlists aren't portable, so in the end is it worth my time to learn an app that is going in a direction that is probably not what I am hoping for? 
just not user friendly enough

I only have 16000 files, so the issues of large libraries aren't as critical to me

I'll probably still use the tag editor :Very Happy:

----------


## ivanovnegro

> Today I lost the menu bar and after some googling I found out this fix
> if any one has this prob just do.
> 
> sudo aptitude install libgl1-mesa-dev libglu1-mesa-dev


Do you mean in G-deque or in general?

----------


## ivanovnegro

> This is exactly where the discussion should be [or over on source forge]
> the ultimate dream would be to replace RB as "the" player here on Ubuntu
> that ship sailed before the split in the community
> Canonical dumped gnome for less
> Realistically the best GuayPlay can hope for is to remain in the repositories as a choice, one of the many flawed but interesting apps...
> 
> sure I can mess around, with filters & get some more variety
> hell there's lots of things I can mess with, but last I knew the playlists aren't portable, so in the end is it worth my time to learn an app that is going in a direction that is probably not what I am hoping for? 
> just not user friendly enough
> ...


You are right, I understand you, sometimes Im asking myself why Im promoting G-deque...

----------


## Hreinsi

Originally Posted by Hreinsi View Post
Today I lost the menu bar and after some googling I found out this fix
if any one has this prob just do.

sudo aptitude install libgl1-mesa-dev libglu1-mesa-de

In Guayadeque

----------


## Hreinsi

Nice now when I do ./Build I get

svn 1354

-- checking for module 'libgpod-1.0'
--   package 'libgpod-1.0' not found
CMake Error at CMakeLists.txt:87 (MESSAGE):
  libgpod not found!


-- Configuring incomplete, errors occurred!
hreinsijons@hreinsijons-GA-MA69VM-S2:~/guayadeque$

----------


## ivanovnegro

> Nice now when I do ./Build I get
> 
> svn 1354
> 
> -- checking for module 'libgpod-1.0'
> --   package 'libgpod-1.0' not found
> CMake Error at CMakeLists.txt:87 (MESSAGE):
>   libgpod not found!
> 
> ...


I tested now, yes it happened also here.
I think we need to install the package libgpod.

----------


## ivanovnegro

> I tested now, yes it happened also here.
> I think we need to install the package libgpod.


I have it installed, so I dont know. But my version is higher, dont know what does it mean.

----------


## anonbeat

> Nice now when I do ./Build I get
> 
> svn 1354
> 
> -- checking for module 'libgpod-1.0'
> --   package 'libgpod-1.0' not found
> CMake Error at CMakeLists.txt:87 (MESSAGE):
>   libgpod not found!
> 
> ...





> I tested now, yes it happened also here.
> I think we need to install the package libgpod.


Yes, sorry but I submitted with my last fix a change I was working on introducing support for ipod. And now its needed to install *libgpod-dev* to build guayadeque from svn.

Thanks for your help

----------


## ivanovnegro

> Yes, sorry but I submitted with my last fix a change I was working on introducing support for ipod. And now its needed to install *libgpod-dev* to build guayadeque from svn.
> 
> Thanks for your help


Thank you, thats what I wanted to do just now. I see it has to do with iPod support.

----------


## VastOne

> Thank you, thats what I wanted to do just now. I see it has to do with iPod support.


It worked yet again...

Well done Ivanovnegro

----------


## Hreinsi

> Do you mean in G-deque or in general?



This is somthing else it happend again and its not only G-deque
have to load theme again to get menu bars ?

sudo aptitude install libgl1-mesa-dev libglu1-mesa-de

This did not fix it after all

----------


## VastOne

> Yes, sorry but I submitted with my last fix a change I was working on introducing support for ipod. And now its needed to install *libgpod-dev* to build guayadeque from svn.
> 
> Thanks for your help


So now we start down this path that I have to install something for an iPod I will never own to get Guayadeque to work.

Fantastic - I would think it would be easy to make it a choice rather than a demand to install overhead I do not need

Exaile and Amarok both use this as an add on and give the user a choice

----------


## ursoouindio

> I'm not sure it's the same 
> Guayadeque would crash everytime it played the who...
> I tryed all the solutions being mentioned, still no joy
> 
> until Juan suggested
> .guayadeque & delete the cache db file[after looking at the crash log]
> 
> If this doesn't work, try deleting all of 
> .guayadeque when you do a fresh install


Again, about my problem (Guayadeque looks like it plays the song but actually doesnt sound):

I deleted the whole directory and made a fresh install. The problem persists.

----------


## VastOne

> Again, about my problem (Guayadeque looks like it plays the song but actually doesnt sound):
> 
> I deleted the whole directory and made a fresh install. The problem persists.


And all other sound works?  Do you use any kind of equalizer? Are you using PulseAudio?  Go into your sound preferences from the icon tray and with G-Que playing make sure it is there under Applications and not muted.

----------


## ursoouindio

VastOne, you got it. It was set mute on the sound preferences.
I remember messing around there before, as I was having this problem, and maybe I left it that way. Or it changed somehow. I still can't say what started all this but it works fine now.

Thanks a bunch!

----------


## VastOne

> VastOne, you got it. It was set mute on the sound preferences.
> I remember messing around there before, as I was having this problem, and maybe I left it that way. Or it changed somehow. I still can't say what started all this but it works fine now.
> 
> Thanks a bunch!


Nope, it was nothing you did.  I had the same thing happen to me on that last set of updates.  For the life of me I cannot see why the developer would need to set a mute function on an SVN update

Glad you got it fixed.

----------


## VastOne

> Yes, sorry but I submitted with my last fix a change I was working on introducing support for ipod. And now its needed to install *libgpod-dev* to build guayadeque from svn.
> 
> Thanks for your help


Just for clarity, I now have gtkpod installed for Guayadeque to work and I do not own an iPod.  

gtkpod is the entire application to manage an iPod and was installed by using libgpod-dev

Isn't this a waste of space and resources?

Am I the only one who sees this as just plain wrong?  That we should have a choice?

----------


## ivanovnegro

> Just for clarity, I now have gtkpod installed for Guayadeque to work and I do not own an iPod.  
> 
> gtkpod is the entire application to manage an iPod and was installed by using libgpod-dev
> 
> Isn't this a waste of space and resources?
> 
> Am I the only one who sees this as just plain wrong?  That we should have a choice?


I dont need an iPod also, no, I dont have an iPod.

----------


## hyperAura

Hi guys, I have just installed guayadeque and I did add folder to library.. The folder has subfolders which all together add up to around 25k songs.. Guayadeque seems to have crashed..  :Sad: 

The songs are stored on another hard drive which is NTFS, don't know if that makes any difference.

Btw I am running Ubuntu 10.10 which I also installed today and I used the following commands to install the player:

sudo add-apt-repository ppa:anonbeat/guayadeque
sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get install guayadeque-svn

Thanks

Managed to load the library into the player. Anyone knows based on what  information is guayadeque creating the playlist on its own? I think its a  very nice feature!  :Smile:

----------


## VastOne

> Hi guys, I have just installed guayadeque and I did add folder to library.. The folder has subfolders which all together add up to around 25k songs.. Guayadeque seems to have crashed.. 
> 
> The songs are stored on another hard drive which is NTFS, don't know if that makes any difference.
> 
> Btw I am running Ubuntu 10.10 which I also installed today and I used the following commands to install the player:
> 
> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:anonbeat/guayadeque
> sudo apt-get update
> sudo apt-get install guayadeque-svn
> ...


You can look here for complete installation instructions

You can look here for the documentation  that explains all the features

----------


## hyperAura

Thanks a lot VastOne!! I've been using it non-stop since I've installed it and I must say I am really impressed by its performance as well as with all the features that I have used so far.. Congrats to the developers!!  :Smile:

----------


## ursoouindio

Well, I'm using Guayadeque and so far I can say it is one of the best music players I've ever seen. And I believe it could easily get to the top.

One thing that I would add to it before anything else is:
On the Library, more precisely on those navigation panels - Labels, Genres, Artists, Albums - *it should be possible to sort the lists by number of tracks (or albums...)* instead of just alphabetically. 

On huge music collections, it is common that there are songs with bogus tags. Then, when sorting alphabetically, the "preferred" artists (or genres...) get lost among all the other mistagged songs.

And that would be useful also when all library is well tagged, but there are tons of artists, while the user will probably look up for the ones with more albums (or songs,...) most of times. 

Winamp acts like that on its Music Library and that is the best that I experienced to find what I'm looking for in my music collection.


Besides that, I would like to see enhancements on the labeling thing (which is really a great feature). It should be easier to apply labels and they should have some pre-definitions (I mean, the label is automatically applied to songs that fits some requirement) that the user can use. In such a way, it would be easy to classify the collection under parameters like the songs path on the disk, bitrates, set of genres, countries...


I think I already said too much... I hope my opinion can help the development.

The best regards for the developers. Its an amazing job you're doing.

----------


## ivanovnegro

> Besides that, I would like to see enhancements on the labeling thing (which is really a great feature). It should be easier to apply labels and they should have some pre-definitions (I mean, the label is automatically applied to songs that fits some requirement) that the user can use. In such a way, it would be easy to classify the collection under parameters like the songs path on the disk, bitrates, set of genres, countries...


You can already create dynamic playlists based on the criterias you mentioned, it has nothing to do with the Labels and its equal like in Winamp.
Go to the playlist pane and then to dynamic playlist and create whatever you want.
The Labels in my opinion are a kind of individual Tagging of tracks.

----------


## ursoouindio

> You can already create dynamic playlists based on the criterias you mentioned, it has nothing to do with the Labels and its equal like in Winamp.
> Go to the playlist pane and then to dynamic playlist and create whatever you want.
> The Labels in my opinion are a kind of individual Tagging of tracks.


The truth!

Just took the time to check it out. It just misses then the option to sort artist/albums/songs when using these Dynamic Playlists.

But it is already something. Maybe it's just a matter of getting used to these new environment.

----------


## VastOne

Guayadeque has become completely unusable with the iPod libgpod-dev support installed.  

My disk I/O was non stop - I installed iotop from the repositories and it showed Guayadeque at 99% I/O when playing a song

I removed libgpod-dev and the problem went away

If you are updating by SVN, libgpod-dev must be installed in order to get an update.  What I have to do now is load libgpod-dev, do the SVN update and then unload libgpod-dev for Guayadeque to work

This needs to be corrected immediately.  No user should ever be forced to load a driver for a piece of hardware they do not own.

----------


## ivanovnegro

> The truth!
> 
> Just took the time to check it out. It just misses then the option to sort artist/albums/songs when using these Dynamic Playlists.
> 
> But it is already something. Maybe it's just a matter of getting used to these new environment.


You can sort them also before you make them ready to work, but you cannot sort them in the pane itself, yes that is missing. You have to sort them before while configuring them.

----------


## Sector11

> Yes, sorry but I submitted with my last fix a change I was working on introducing support for ipod. And now its needed to install *libgpod-dev* to build guayadeque from svn.
> 
> Thanks for your help


*Why is it needed?  I have no iPod!
It should be an option!*




> Just for clarity, I now have gtkpod installed for Guayadeque to work and I do not own an iPod.  
> 
> gtkpod is the entire application to manage an iPod and was installed by using libgpod-dev
> 
> Isn't this a waste of space and resources?
> 
> Am I the only one who sees this as just plain wrong?  That we should have a choice?


_Could not agree more!_




> Guayadeque has become completely unusable with the iPod libgpod-dev support installed.  
> 
> My disk I/O was non stop - I installed iotop from the repositories and it showed Guayadeque at 99% I/O when playing a song
> 
> I removed libgpod-dev and the problem went away
> 
> If you are updating by SVN, libgpod-dev must be installed in order to get an update.  What I have to do now is load libgpod-dev, do the SVN update and then unload libgpod-dev for Guayadeque to work
> 
> This needs to be corrected immediately.  No user should ever be forced to load a driver for a piece of hardware they do not own.


That's one heck of a work-around, but I'll have to do the same, for the same reasons. Until the developer get's off his butt and makes it an OPTION for that can be applied for iPod users and fixes the 100% CPU usage part as well.

*"Great program gone astray!"* - comes to mind!

----------


## ivanovnegro

> Guayadeque has become completely unusable with the iPod libgpod-dev support installed.  
> 
> My disk I/O was non stop - I installed iotop from the repositories and it showed Guayadeque at 99% I/O when playing a song
> 
> I removed libgpod-dev and the problem went away
> 
> If you are updating by SVN, libgpod-dev must be installed in order to get an update.  What I have to do now is load libgpod-dev, do the SVN update and then unload libgpod-dev for Guayadeque to work
> 
> This needs to be corrected immediately.  No user should ever be forced to load a driver for a piece of hardware they do not own.


Yes, the iPod support has to be optional.
Im testing it right now but I cannot confirm the high CPU usage at the moment.

----------


## VastOne

> *Why is it needed?  I have no iPod!
> It should be an option!*
> 
> 
> 
> _Could not agree more!_
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Yes, the iPod support has to be optional.
> Im testing it right now but I cannot confirm the high CPU usage at the moment.


No more worries for me.  I now have the dev version (0.3.3.0-dev) of Exaile doing everything G-Que does.   It works exactly the same in Conky thanks to the great K and his conkyExaile python script.  

It is even loading faster than G-Que with my 25,000 song collection and there is NO OVERHEAD. It is developed in Python which is another bonus.  Add to it that anyone can develop add-ons for it and that it is developed by a team and not a closed mind and I say you have a complete player, IMHO. 

Oh and the iPod is an optional add on, not a mandatory install -  :Guitar: 

I will keep g-que around to edit the artwork in my collection, it is about all I see any use of it anymore. The only thing that Exaile cannot do is add cover art when editing, but hey, that is just an add on away.

----------


## Sector11

> No more worries for me.  I now have the dev version (0.3.3.0-dev) of Exaile doing everything G-Que does.   It works exactly the same in Conky thanks to the great K and his conkyExaile python script.


kaivalagi's Exaile script is awesome, along with the rest of his work.  So just where did you get the dev version for Exaile?  Will it work with Debian?

Faster --- no overhead --- no iPod!!!

Please ... Don't hide it, where did you get the dev version!!

----------


## VastOne

> kaivalagi's Exaile script is awesome, along with the rest of his work.  So just where did you get the dev version for Exaile?  Will it work with Debian?
> 
> Faster --- no overhead --- no iPod!!!
> 
> Please ... Don't hide it, where did you get the dev version!!



Get it from here

following these instructions

Development Release
Bazaar

If you wish to download the latest development code, you can type the following:



```
bzr checkout lp:exaile
```

  (which will command you to install bzr, it is just like SVN)


And then read the install file that is in your ~/exaile directory - which tells you that you  need to run 



```
make
```

and then 



```
sudo make install
```

from that directory

and to update it in the future you run



```
bzr update
```

which is just like svn update

----------


## VastOne

> kaivalagi's Exaile script is awesome, along with the rest of his work.  So just where did you get the dev version for Exaile?  Will it work with Debian?
> 
> Faster --- no overhead --- no iPod!!!
> 
> Please ... Don't hide it, where did you get the dev version!!


And that is the thing about Kaivalagi and what a great developer and person he is.  No one was pushing him to work on this version of Exaile but he saw the benefits of what was there and created a script.  He is one developer I would hire in a heartbeat to lead a team, he just gets it. He represents the Open movement as much as anyone I know!

----------


## Sector11

> Get it from here
> 
> following these instructions
> 
> Development Release
> Bazaar
> 
> If you wish to download the latest development code, you can type the following:
> 
> ...


Thank you ... getting it now....

----------


## Sector11

> And that is the thing about Kaivalagi and what a great developer and person he is.  No one was pushing him to work on this version of Exaile but he saw the benefits of what was there and created a script.  He is one developer I would hire in a heartbeat to lead a team, he just gets it. He represents the Open movement as much as anyone I know!


I use 5 of his apps now, and I have to say support is nothing shy of  exceptional!  And to think, he's not even a *buntu user anymore having moved on to ARCH!

 :KDE Star:  :KDE Star:  :KDE Star:  :KDE Star:  :KDE Star: 
For Kaivalagi!

----------


## VastOne

> I use 5 of his apps now, and I have to say support is nothing shy of  exceptional!  And to think, he's not even a *buntu user anymore having moved on to ARCH!
> 
> 
> For Kaivalagi!


And that Python Code is a hobby!  If I ever meet him, I know there will be brain matter oozing from his gourd!  Pure Genius!

----------


## ivanovnegro

I was wrong.
After some playing of music with G-deque I noticed it needs more resources as before, dont know if this is related to the package of libgpod.

----------


## nixie21

> VastOne, you got it. It was set mute on the sound preferences.
> I remember messing around there before, as I was having this problem, and maybe I left it that way. Or it changed somehow. I still can't say what started all this but it works fine now.
> 
> Thanks a bunch!


Ok, I just installed this player yeasterday.  I open in and start a song...works GREAT.  I want to skip to next song, so I hit next, song looks like it is playing, but no sound?  Restart program, 1st song plays, next - sound disappears?  Any ideas?

Then one question about mp3 tags.  In rhythmbox the tag is displayed perfect, song, artist and album.  In Guayadeque the song title is blank.  This is not for all song but some, why does one player see it and the other not?

Thanks!!!

----------


## Garthhh

> Ok, I just installed this player yeasterday.  I open in and start a song...works GREAT.  I want to skip to next song, so I hit next, song looks like it is playing, but no sound?  Restart program, 1st song plays, next - sound disappears?  Any ideas?
> 
> Then one question about mp3 tags.  In rhythmbox the tag is displayed perfect, song, artist and album.  In Guayadeque the song title is blank.  This is not for all song but some, why does one player see it and the other not?
> 
> Thanks!!!


the title being blank sounds like it is an issue with the tag being an older format that's not supported

----------


## eltama

> Ok, I just installed this player yeasterday.  I open in and start a song...works GREAT.  I want to skip to next song, so I hit next, song looks like it is playing, but no sound?  Restart program, 1st song plays, next - sound disappears?  Any ideas?
> 
> Then one question about mp3 tags.  In rhythmbox the tag is displayed perfect, song, artist and album.  In Guayadeque the song title is blank.  This is not for all song but some, why does one player see it and the other not?
> 
> Thanks!!!


The first seems to be a problem with codecs. I read that the fluendo codecs do not work well, if you have it try uninstalling it and install gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly if you don't have it.

As noted before the second problem is probably related to the version of the tags. Guayadeque reads mp3's idtags v2.3 and 2.4. You can use EasyTAG or Kid3 to update your tags.

----------


## nixie21

> As noted before the second problem is probably related to the version of the tags. Guayadeque reads mp3's idtags v2.3 and 2.4. You can use EasyTAG or Kid3 to update your tags.


Maybe I am a little slow... I installed Easytag.  It scans the directory and when I look at it I am unsure what it is going to do to each tag.  Do I just "trust" easytag, or is there something I should be checking/doing?

Thanks so much!

----------


## eltama

> Maybe I am a little slow... I installed Easytag.  It scans the directory and when I look at it I am unsure what it is going to do to each tag.  Do I just "trust" easytag, or is there something I should be checking/doing?
> 
> Thanks so much!


In the options you can specify which version of id3tag to use when saving. I don't have the program installed here, but I think that by default it uses v2.3.

If it detects that another version is used it will mark the files red. Just select them all (ctrl-a) and save them (ctrl-s).
On the right you can see what values are going to be written for each tag.

----------


## hyfanious

Hi guayadeque master
how is going?
are u ok?

I love ur job, this baby(guayadeque) is really sweeeeeeet  :Wink: 
I'm a majestic fan of her, even I can't spell "guayadeque" fluently still   :Smile: 

any way
I have a problem
She wont start properly, I set it as a startup program
but
some times it startup properly sometimes not, !

why?

extra info:
when I call her in terminal I give this error:

"Another program instance is already running, aborting."

I tried to unveil that damn program that has a conflict with guayadeque but I found nothing
with same running programs , she start and not!

----------


## hyfanious

Hi guayadeque master
how is going?
are u ok?

I love ur job, this baby(guayadeque) is really sweeeeeeet  :Wink: 
I'm a majestic fan of her, even I can't spell "guayadeque" fluently still   :Smile: 

any way
I have a problem
She wont start properly, I set it as a startup program
but
some times it startup properly sometimes not, !

why?

extra info:
when I call her in terminal I give this error:

"Another program instance is already running, aborting."

I tried to unveil that damn program that has a conflict with guayadeque but I found nothing
with same running programs , she start and not!

installed version: guayadeque-svn 1374~lucid-1 (installed by synaptic)

----------


## eltama

> Hi guayadeque master
> how is going?
> are u ok?
> 
> I love ur job, this baby(guayadeque) is really sweeeeeeet 
> I'm a majestic fan of her, even I can't spell "guayadeque" fluently still  
> 
> any way
> I have a problem
> ...


Guayadeque allows only one instance of the program. If you get that error it probably means that you are already running Guayadeque. Do a

```
ps -e | grep guayadeque
```

 to see if it is already running.

----------


## hyfanious

> Guayadeque allows only one instance of the program. If you get that error it probably means that you are already running Guayadeque. Do a
> 
> ```
> ps -e | grep guayadeque
> ```
> 
>  to see if it is already running.


see the results by yourself dude:

"hyfanious@hyfanious:~$ ps -ef | grep guayadeque
hyfanious@hyfanious:~$ guayadeque 1000      4469  2666  0 15:54 pts/1    00:00:00 grep --color=auto guayadeque
"

whats the next step dude?  :Smile: 
(notice, it is : ps -ef | grep guayadeque)
(with ps -e | grep guayadeque, no results appear)

----------


## eltama

> see the results by yourself dude:
> 
> "hyfanious@hyfanious:~$ ps -ef | grep guayadeque
> hyfanious@hyfanious:~$ guayadeque 1000      4469  2666  0 15:54 pts/1    00:00:00 grep --color=auto guayadeque
> "
> 
> whats the next step dude? 
> (notice, it is : ps -ef | grep guayadeque)
> (with ps -e | grep guayadeque, no results appear)


By adding the f parameter you just get the same command you are running. So it seems that guayadeque is not running.
If you get the error "Another program instance is already running, aborting." when no other instance is running then it's obviously a bug.

I cannot help you much in that case but I suggest you to open a discussion in the official forum that is more actively followed by the developer: http://guayadeque.org/forums/index.php?p=/discussions

----------


## hyfanious

> By adding the f parameter you just get the same command you are running. So it seems that guayadeque is not running.
> If you get the error "Another program instance is already running, aborting." when no other instance is running then it's obviously a bug.
> 
> I cannot help you much in that case but I suggest you to open a discussion in the official forum that is more actively followed by the developer: http://guayadeque.org/forums/index.php?p=/discussions



hey dude, did u paid attention that with ef we had results!!!

----------


## Garthhh

> hey dude, did u paid attention that with ef we had results!!!


The project seems to have wound down a bit
One of the main advantages [lightweight] disappeared, some time ago
Juan [the developer] has chosen to go a different way...
he also no longer values this community, as evidenced by his actions
many of the former advocates mourn the loss of what could have been

----------


## hyfanious

> The project seems to have wound down a bit
> One of the main advantages [lightweight] disappeared, some time ago
> Juan [the developer] has chosen to go a different way...
> he also no longer values this community, as evidenced by his actions
> many of the former advocates mourn the loss of what could have been


Are U Be Kidding???!!!
What Did U Said?????????
this software is my default music player, 
so what must we do after this??
return to that damn useless crappy softwares????

----------


## eltama

> hey dude, did u paid attention that with ef we had results!!!


I told you that by adding the "f" parameter the result you get is the same command you are running. Try 

```
ps -ef | grep anything
```

 to see what I mean.

----------


## eltama

> Are U Be Kidding???!!!
> What Did U Said?????????
> this software is my default music player, 
> so what must we do after this??
> return to that damn useless crappy softwares????


Don't worry, the project is far from dead as the daily commits and growing user base show. It's just that this is not the preferred place to get support anymore.
If you want to help the developer to keep all the discussions more organized rather than in a huge thread where it is very difficult to find anything, then you should use the official Guayadeque forums.

Of course anyone is free to choose where to ask the questions, as anyone is free to choose where to answer them. Some people seem to love the first part but not so much the second.

----------


## Hreinsi

What are you saying has Anonbeat left us ?

----------


## hyfanious

> What are you saying has Anonbeat left us ?


No Dont Worry, use this like http://ubuntuforums.org/

----------


## Hreinsi

Thats good news  :Smile:

----------


## hyfanious

> Thats good news


In fact NOt, not for me
I live in Iran  :Sad:  this web site won't load in iran!
and I don't know why  :Sad:

----------


## cotsy

Anybody know why guayadeque wont play songs when its started...requires 4 or 5 startups to get going!Im sure its nothing major, but its pretty irritating!

----------


## gavdari

There is something wrong with last.fm scrobbling. First, the last track always is missed. I mean if I add 15 songs to the play list and listen to them, the 15th song doesn't appear in last.fm profile. Besides, when I skip a track when it's almost finished, like there is 2 seconds left, it doesn't scrobble.

----------


## VastOne

> If you want to help the developer to keep all the discussions more organized rather than in a huge thread where it is very difficult to find anything, then you should use the official Guayadeque forums.


Of course more organized means edited, censored or banned.  This is not only going on at the "official" site, also at Last.FM you are censored or banned for asking about anything that does not meet the controlled expectations of the developer - Anywhere he has authority,  he abuses the power so that G-Que is not seen in any negative light




> Of course anyone is free to choose where to ask the questions, as anyone is free to choose where to answer them. Some people seem to love the first part but not so much the second.


It makes perfect sense when the first part is free and open to anyone and the second is about control, censorship and banning.

Also remember that some of us donated and these donations are used to build and support this site so in fact we are paying for the privilege to be abused.. Kind of changes the dynamics of free doesn't it? 




> In fact NOt, not for me
> I live in Iran  this web site won't load in iran!
> and I don't know why


You must VPN first to your provider and then you can access the site.

----------


## gavdari

There is something wrong with last.fm scrobbling. First, the last track always is missed. I mean if I add 15 songs to the play list and listen to them, the 15th song doesn't appear in last.fm profile. Besides, when I skip a track when it's almost finished, like there is 2 seconds left, it doesn't scrobble.

----------


## VastOne

Why so much memory consumption now in using G-Que?

300mb to play a song?

Apps like Clementine are at 40 mb and MPD is as low as 11 mb...

Same hardware, same system, same files... Why is so much memory needed?

There was a time when G-Que was the leanest of all, what has happened?

----------


## Marller

It's about 20M for me. Does the size of the collection make a difference? I have about 2300 tracks.

----------


## ivanovnegro

> It's about 20M for me. Does the size of the collection make a difference? I have about 2300 tracks.


I can confirm the high memory usage of G-deque, in my case about 200 MB, maybe its related to the music library, how big it is, I think so.
It happened at the end what I was feared of, that one day G-deque will no longer be able to handle my music library as well as it did before.
It is still one of the apps that can handle it better as others but it is no longer suitable for me. It is definitely no longer a lightweight app, the only "lightness" it has is the really low CPU usage in comparison with other music apps with music libaries. But the responsiveness of the program is in my case now relatively slow as in comparison with Clementine when I browse my music.
Finally I gave up on the program. Its a pity...

----------


## samfuzz

strange with my library (large one too) :
rhythmbox 106 Mo
gmusicbwroser 96 Mo
guayadeque 75 Mo
clementine 65 Mo
MPD + GMPC 28 Mo  :Very Happy: 

and i've have no issue with responsivness with both guayadeque and clementine

i will not talk about banshee that is unable to handle large library

----------


## ivanovnegro

> strange with my library (large one too) :
> rhythmbox 106 Mo
> gmusicbwroser 96 Mo
> guayadeque 75 Mo
> clementine 65 Mo
> MPD + GMPC 28 Mo 
> 
> and i've have no issue with responsivness with both guayadeque and clementine
> 
> i will not talk about banshee that is unable to handle large library


Really strange, now Im asking myself, has it to do with the crossfader or other things?
Seems that G-deque works very different on different machines.
And yes, Clementine is one of the lighter ones in this list, Banshee is totally unusable at the moment like Amarok, but the devs of Banshee are saying it is an SQLite issue in Maverick.
On my machine when Im browsing or searching through my library in G-deque it works but not consistently, it seems to do too much things in the background, I have no idea.
In Clementine its flawlessly just like the update of the library, G-deque takes too much time right now.

----------


## eltama

> Of course more organized means edited, censored or banned.  This is not only going on at the "official" site, also at Last.FM you are censored or banned for asking about anything that does not meet the controlled expectations of the developer - Anywhere he has authority,  he abuses the power so that G-Que is not seen in any negative light
> 
> It makes perfect sense when the first part is free and open to anyone and the second is about control, censorship and banning.
> 
> Also remember that some of us donated and these donations are used to build and support this site so in fact we are paying for the privilege to be abused.. Kind of changes the dynamics of free doesn't it?


I just had enough of you and all your crap. Up to now I tried to stay away each time you said bullshits or just flat lies like that Guayadeque is forking or use this place dedicated to Guayadeque to promote other players.

You know very well that there were only 2 threads that were closed on the Guayadeque forum, but it was at the very beginning and it was bigthinker not anonbeat the one that closed the threads. There were even apologies and it is clear that it won't happen again.

Anonbeat started this thread and he can have it closed any time he wants. But he chooses to leave it open so that you can continue to spread your hate and say that he abuses his power any time he can.

And I can't believe how hypocritical you are by suggesting that because you once donated some money he has to do what you want and that he is using your money for something else. What an idiot!

But I really don't care what you do, you can continue with your aggression if you want. My post said "If you want to help the developer", and you clearly don't want.

----------


## Garthhh

> I just had enough of you and all your crap. Up to now I tried to stay away each time you said bullshits or just flat lies like that Guayadeque is forking or use this place dedicated to Guayadeque to promote other players.
> 
> You know very well that there were only 2 threads that were closed on the Guayadeque forum, but it was at the very beginning and it was bigthinker not anonbeat the one that closed the threads. There were even apologies and it is clear that it won't happen again.
> 
> Anonbeat started this thread and he can have it closed any time he wants. But he chooses to leave it open so that you can continue to spread your hate and say that he abuses his power any time he can.
> 
> And I can't believe how hypocritical you are by suggesting that because you once donated some money he has to do what you want and that he is using your money for something else. What an idiot!
> 
> But I really don't care what you do, you can continue with your aggression if you want. My post said "If you want to help the developer", and you clearly don't want.


Would you care to answer any of the technical questions?
I never did get any answers to at least a couple of mine:
1) how do I move layouts to another computer?
2) How do playlists export/import?

Instead you hurl insults  :Confused: 
I wish someone would fork it back to the player that was
Lightweight

----------


## gallacey

Hi, I have a question. I downloaded Guayadeque and imported my library. I spent some time adding ratings and labels.

 I tried to create a playlist that would exclude some of the labels but songs with the labels still showed up in the playlist. I left it overnight and came back to it. 

When I opened the program the next day there was nothing in my library except a few songs that are in my local music folder. My main library was gone and I could not get it back. 

The files tab showed the library source but the library tab would not. When I tried to add the folder to library I got a message that the folder was already added. But still nothing in the library tab.

I clicked to rescan the library and it added all of the music to the library but all of the settings are gone, all of the labels that I had checked and all of the ratings.

Can anyone help me with 1) why the playlist would not sort according to the labels, 2) why the library cleared out and 3) why all of my settings disappeared?

Thank you for any help.

----------


## mr_hangman

> Would you care to answer any of the technical questions?
> I never did get any answers to at least a couple of mine:
> 1) how do I move layouts to another computer?


I think this is a low priority task. Even if you really need it you can do it by hand, suppose that you don't need two precisely identical layouts, and you just have to do it only once.



> 2) How do playlists export/import?


I did a little search and found this question answered by anonbeat.



> If you right click over a static playlist will allow you to Export the playlist as the format you like. Its allowed m3u, pls, xspf and asx.





> I wish someone would fork it back to the player that was
> Lightweight


You don't have to fork if you want an old version back. Just run


```
svn update -r 123
```

to revert back to revision 123.




> Of course more organized means edited, censored or banned.  This is not only going on at the "official" site, also at Last.FM you are censored or banned for asking about anything that does not meet the controlled expectations of the developer - Anywhere he has authority,  he abuses the power so that G-Que is not seen in any negative light
> 
> It makes perfect sense when the first part is free and open to anyone and the second is about control, censorship and banning.
> 
> Also remember that some of us donated and these donations are used to build and support this site so in fact we are paying for the privilege to be abused.. Kind of changes the dynamics of free doesn't it?



If you donated to the project and want the developer to work in the way you want, you are abusing that power as well. 
Please also keep in mind that you are not the only one who donated.

If you no longer prefer this player, you still have the freedom to try and choose other players that might suit your needs. The flaming you are causing will not make anything better.

Regards

----------


## Garthhh

> I think this is a low priority task. Even if you really need it you can do it by hand, suppose that you don't need two precisely identical layouts, and you just have to do it only once.
> 
> I did a little search and found this question answered by anonbeat.
> 
> 
> You don't have to fork if you want an old version back. Just run
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


if I had any idea of how to move the layout by "hand" I wouldn't ask the question
I've never had the right click playlist function actually work, which is why I asked that question more than once

the questions [ & lack of answers] are examples of the elitist attitude of 
the army of juan
the threat to shut down this thread is another example
I tried to talk about this stuff on the "official" support website & got beat down or ignored enough times
thanks

----------


## eltama

> Would you care to answer any of the technical questions?


I can try.



> I never did get any answers to at least a couple of mine:


 I never saw these questions, but as I said it's very difficult to track all the issues in such a big thread.



> 1) how do I move layouts to another computer?


At the time there is no simple way to do that.
I have suggested that each layout should be saved on a single file for easy exchange. Anon liked the idea and I think it's on his ToDo list.

If you want to get your hands dirty you can copy the layout from the ~/.guayadeque/guayadeque.conf. Look for the [Layouts] section.

I use guayadeque on 3 instalations and I just redo the layouts, it only takes a couple of minutes.




> 2) How do playlists export/import?


If you go to the Playlists tab and right click on Static Playlists or in any playlist, there is an option Import.
If you right click on a playlist you have the option Export.




> Instead you hurl insults 
> I wish someone would fork it back to the player that was
> Lightweight


Have in mind that this is a development version and things like memory leaks are expected. If you have a concrete problem, I suggest you to report it.

----------


## eltama

> Hi, I have a question. I downloaded Guayadeque and imported my library. I spent some time adding ratings and labels.
> 
>  I tried to create a playlist that would exclude some of the labels but songs with the labels still showed up in the playlist. I left it overnight and came back to it. 
> 
> When I opened the program the next day there was nothing in my library except a few songs that are in my local music folder. My main library was gone and I could not get it back. 
> 
> The files tab showed the library source but the library tab would not. When I tried to add the folder to library I got a message that the folder was already added. But still nothing in the library tab.
> 
> I clicked to rescan the library and it added all of the music to the library but all of the settings are gone, all of the labels that I had checked and all of the ratings.
> ...


There were recently some bugfixes related to playlists and labels, see http://guayadeque.org/forums/index.p...lists/#Item_22, but it can be that not everything is ironed out. Could you do a simple example that where the error happens and report it, please?

About your library and your metadata, if you have your library on an external drive that is not mounted when you open Guayadeque, you must not check "Update library on application start" on the preferences or update the library manually. Otherwise Guayadeque will not find the folder and will remove it from the library. Unfortunately this will also remove all the metadata of those files (tags, ratings, play counts).

This has been discussed and there are some plans to fix it in the feature. First by being able to have several libraries and being able to say that they are in an external disk, so that they won't be wiped if they are not found on an update. Second by being able to save all the metadata to the files themselves.

----------


## NertSkull

I have to say I love this player.  Excellent work to everyone working on it.  There is nothing about it I don't like.  A few things I still want to see added, but I'm happy to wait.

This player is excellent.  Huge thanks to all the developers.

----------


## eltama

> I have to say I love this player.  Excellent work to everyone working on it.  There is nothing about it I don't like.  A few things I still want to see added, but I'm happy to wait.
> 
> This player is excellent.  Huge thanks to all the developers.


Thanks for your support!

Remember that you can always write your ideas in the IdeaTorrent so that others can vote for it.

----------


## gallacey

I don't know how to replicate the problem with the labels. I think it may be filtering them now. 

Re my library, it's not an external drive, it's on another partition. I believe the partition is mounted because I can see it in the "places" menu.

----------


## BoredOutOfMyMind

> You know very well that there were only 2 threads that were closed on the Guayadeque forum, but it was at the very beginning and it was bigthinker not anonbeat the one that closed the threads. There were even apologies and it is clear that it won't happen again.


Hmmm,  It was MY thread that was closed. 

* I never received an apology.*

In fact I see *I* posted the *last comment* on Oct 30 on Guayadeque.org/Forums

http://guayadeque.org/forums/index.php?p=/discussions

----------


## Garthhh

Originally Posted by eltama  
You know very well that there were only 2 threads that were closed on the Guayadeque forum, but it was at the very beginning and it was bigthinker not anonbeat the one that closed the threads. There were even apologies and it is clear that it won't happen again.

Juan is still responsible & it's certainly not clear that it won't happen again [see your post 5294]
Vague mumblings by underlings long after the fact do not constitute apologies.

Was there any attribution for the real source of most of the original documentation on the "brown" site/wiki?

Contributions come in more forms than just money :Shame on you:

----------


## eltama

> I don't know how to replicate the problem with the labels. I think it may be filtering them now. 
> 
> Re my library, it's not an external drive, it's on another partition. I believe the partition is mounted because I can see it in the "places" menu.


Not every partition that you see on the Places menu is already mounted. For instance I have a Windows partition and when I hover over it in Places it says "Mount windows". Only after I have mounted it an icon appears on the desktop.

If you want the partition to be always mounted you have to add it to the fstab https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab .

----------


## pickarooney

The latest version is completely unusable for me - the sound skips constantly. I'd like to go back to a working version from a couple of weeks back but am not sure how to do it. I tried *svn update -r 12*3 as mentioned above but got an error saying there was an existing unversioned Makefile and I couldn't build afterwards.

Has anyone got a tip for installing some version from November?

----------


## camaron1

> The latest version is completely unusable for me - the sound skips constantly. I'd like to go back to a working version from a couple of weeks back but am not sure how to do it. I tried *svn update -r 12*3 as mentioned above but got an error saying there was an existing unversioned Makefile and I couldn't build afterwards.
> 
> Has anyone got a tip for installing some version from November?


Maybe what you should try to do is report your thing as a bug to the developer:
http://guayadeque.org/forums/index.php?p=/discussions

I think you'd rather got it fixed than get stuck in an older version.

Just a suggestion.

----------


## camaron1

Having said that you could just install the stable version from the repositories  :Smile:

----------


## pickarooney

Well, the thing is I have no idea what's wrong so have nothing to report it with. If I can test with an older version and it works OK then at least I can say there is a problem with later versions. If the older version has the same problem then I'll know it's something else. I think the repository has a really old version whereas I want something like 1290 or thereabouts.

----------


## camaron1

> Well, the thing is I have no idea what's wrong so have nothing to report it with. If I can test with an older version and it works OK then at least I can say there is a problem with later versions. If the older version has the same problem then I'll know it's something else. I think the repository has a really old version whereas I want something like 1290 or thereabouts.


The stable version is 0.272. I think the main difference is that all the latest development on devices won't be there, not really sure. Other than that it is really the same good guayadeque. Something more recent would be the svn from repository:

http://guayadeque.org/forums/index.p...ing#InstallSVN

I know I shouldn't insist but I still think the best is to report to the developer: he will probably be able to direct you to the problem. 

Regards

----------


## mr_hangman

> Well, the thing is I have no idea what's wrong so have nothing to report it with. If I can test with an older version and it works OK then at least I can say there is a problem with later versions. If the older version has the same problem then I'll know it's something else. I think the repository has a really old version whereas I want something like 1290 or thereabouts.


I think you can try deleting everything inside ~/guayadeque *except* .svn then run


```
svn update -r 1290
```

If that doesn't work, delete the whole folder ~/guayadeque and run


```
cd
svn checkout -r 1290 http://guayadeque.svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/guayadeque/Trunk guayadeque
```

Hope that helps  :Wink:

----------


## pickarooney

> I think you can try deleting everything inside ~/guayadeque *except* .svn then run
> 
> 
> ```
> svn update -r 1290
> ```
> 
> If that doesn't work, delete the whole folder ~/guayadeque and run
> 
> ...


Excellent, thanks!




> I know I shouldn't insist but I still think the best is to report to the developer: he will probably be able to direct you to the problem.


I will do once I've tested some more and have more precise feedback to give. If it turns out to be something on my machine there's no point in reporting it.

----------


## pickarooney

As I feared, same problem. Audio playback is simply complete **** in Maverick. How I wish I'd never upgraded to this crap, crap release.

----------


## pickarooney

It seems as though splitting into three different websites has pretty much killed off discussion of guayadeque. Pity.

----------


## Garthhh

> It seems as though splitting into three different websites has pretty much killed off discussion of guayadeque. Pity.


Splarf :Wink:

----------


## eltama

> It seems as though splitting into three different websites has pretty much killed off discussion of guayadeque. Pity.


There is a lot of discussion about Guayadeque, even more than before. It just has moved to another place.

This http://guayadeque.org/forums/index.p...n-statusbar/p1 is a good recent example of how the community can do constructive criticism and improve the player.

----------


## eltama

For those that do not follow the Guayadeque forum, there is a small Christmas present from anonbeat on the latest version: sound menu integration!

You have to install libindicate-dev


```
sudo apt-get install libindicate-dev
```

Enjoy it!

----------


## Hreinsi

> For those that do not follow the Guayadeque forum, there is a small Christmas present from anonbeat on the latest version: sound menu integration!
> 
> You have to install libindicate-dev
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo apt-get install libindicate-dev
> ```
> 
> Enjoy it!


Thanks and marry Cristmas to you

----------


## bmbaker

> Thanks and marry Cristmas to you


Super  :Smile:  and Merry Xmas to all  :Smile:

----------


## bmbaker

On another note, does anyone know why Wikidot members have been removed? I got an email saying :-
"Hi, bmbaker!

There is one notification related to your Wikidot account:
To view the full list of notifications visit:
http://www.wikidot.com/account:you/start/notifications

Membership removal

You have been removed from members of the site  "Guayadeque" .

If you do not wish to receive such notification digests please go to
http://www.wikidot.com/account:you/start/settings [you account settings]
and configure the Notifications section."

but no reason why!!!
thanks
BB

----------


## eltama

I just want to wish to all the Guayadeque community merry Christmas and happy new year!

----------


## ursoouindio

I've been using Guayadeque for a while now and it is the best music player I've seen on Linux.

But it haven't solved on of my greatest problems with music players on Linux: I still need two different players. That's because I have two music collections on each pc I use: one local with mostly temporary stuff and the main one on a external drive. 

But as I don't always have this external drive with me, sometimes I want to browse only the local collection.

With Winamp (on Windows) I can make a collection with everything and, while browsing, just filter the files that are located on the local drive.

Guayadeque just let me use filters on Dynamic Libraries and then it loses the purpose of browsing the collection.

So, I have to use another music player if I don't have the external drive with me.

Am I missing something with Guayadeque to help me in this direction?
Anyway, I would really appreciate if there were some more filtering functionalities with the label thing. I used to have several filters for my collection on Winamp.

----------


## eltama

> I've been using Guayadeque for a while now and it is the best music player I've seen on Linux.
> 
> But it haven't solved on of my greatest problems with music players on Linux: I still need two different players. That's because I have two music collections on each pc I use: one local with mostly temporary stuff and the main one on a external drive. 
> 
> But as I don't always have this external drive with me, sometimes I want to browse only the local collection.
> 
> With Winamp (on Windows) I can make a collection with everything and, while browsing, just filter the files that are located on the local drive.
> 
> Guayadeque just let me use filters on Dynamic Libraries and then it loses the purpose of browsing the collection.
> ...


You could label all your local files with something like "local". Then when you just want to browse your local files select that label from the label filter list. But it may be that having so many files labelled makes it slow, I don't know.

Anonbeat has said that he would like to add support for multiple libraries in the future. He did the first steps with the Sources view and the possibility to manage libraries from devices.

----------


## ursoouindio

> You could label all your local files with something like "local". Then when you just want to browse your local files select that label from the label filter list. But it may be that having so many files labelled makes it slow, I don't know.
> 
> Anonbeat has said that he would like to add support for multiple libraries in the future. He did the first steps with the Sources view and the possibility to manage libraries from devices.


Thanks, eltama.
I've tried that, but it wasn't a good solution.

Most I have on the local drive is stuff I've downloaded, that I will still change its tags, rename, that I will delete or move to the main one.
In other words, they are temporary files that the only thing that I could use to label them unconditionally is their location (at least is how I do it in Winamp and works fine and simple).

----------


## dartmusic

> I've been using Guayadeque for a while now and it is the best music player I've seen on Linux.
> 
> But it haven't solved on of my greatest problems with music players on Linux: I still need two different players. That's because I have two music collections on each pc I use: one local with mostly temporary stuff and the main one on a external drive. 
> 
> But as I don't always have this external drive with me, sometimes I want to browse only the local collection.
> 
> With Winamp (on Windows) I can make a collection with everything and, while browsing, just filter the files that are located on the local drive.
> 
> Guayadeque just let me use filters on Dynamic Libraries and then it loses the purpose of browsing the collection.
> ...


You could just treat the portable drive as a USB Mass Storage device, like a Sansa Fuse or an Android phone.  Don't add anything on that drive to your library.  When you plug it in, after it's mounted, either use the Sources list or go to the View menu and choose Portable Devices and your drive should be listed there.  It will take a few minutes to load everything that's there, but once it has you can use it just like your main library or an iPod, etc.  You can also add music to it via Guayadeque if you like.  It's not the most elegant, but certainly a better solution than most other current music players.

----------


## ursoouindio

well, thanks for this suggestion. I will try that soon.

The problem is to load 100+ gigabytes of music every time. But let's see what's it about.

Now, I use Guayadeque when I have the external drive plugged and other player (Exaile most of time) when I need to access just the local files (let's say 10 gigabytes, depends if I'm at home or at work).
Exaile provides a good browsing, but Guayadeque's better.

----------


## eltama

> Thanks, eltama.
> I've tried that, but it wasn't a good solution.
> 
> Most I have on the local drive is stuff I've downloaded, that I will still change its tags, rename, that I will delete or move to the main one.
> In other words, they are temporary files that the only thing that I could use to label them unconditionally is their location (at least is how I do it in Winamp and works fine and simple).


Guayadeque now stores labels on the id3 tags of the file, so it shouldn't matter if you rename it or change the other tags.
Of course you should remember to remove the tag once you move it to the other location. One way to do it can be creating a dynamic playlist using the label and the path of the big library, to get the tracks that need to have the label removed.

But if you have an external hard drive as suggested above, that may be a better option.

----------


## ursoouindio

> Guayadeque now stores labels on the id3 tags of the file, so it shouldn't matter if you rename it or change the other tags.
> Of course you should remember to remove the tag once you move it to the other location. One way to do it can be creating a dynamic playlist using the label and the path of the big library, to get the tracks that need to have the label removed.
> 
> But if you have an external hard drive as suggested above, that may be a better option.


hmmm... thanks again.
I should try it soon.

Regards

----------


## jsabater

Happy new year!

Today I updated Guayadeque to the last SVN (0.2.8-1421) and I have seen that some of the old bugs I reported have been fixed. Thank you anon!

However, I have experienced a new bug. While editing some ID3 tags (title, album or artist), sometimes the YEAR information disappears (is deleted from the ID3 tag). I have not been able to find a pattern, but it happens quite often.

By the way, the problem of the 0 track length after editing the ID3 tag, persists.

In addition, I also have "problems" when playing with "Smart Mode". Sometimes, tracks are not added automatically and when playback arrives to last track, it stops (as expected).

Best Regards,

----------


## badbradmx

hey i just found this and im loving it, by far the best player ive used, keep up the great work  :Very Happy:

----------


## VastOne

> On another note, does anyone know why Wikidot members have been removed? I got an email saying :-
> "Hi, bmbaker!
> 
> There is one notification related to your Wikidot account:
> To view the full list of notifications visit:
> http://www.wikidot.com/account:you/start/notifications
> 
> Membership removal
> 
> ...


It is a standard message when a site is closed down.

I cannot continue to support an application that does not adhere to the FOSS standards and abuses it's most dedicated users.

The fact is that the material from the Guayadeque wiki was taken verbatim and used on the "official" web site and DID not follow the CC-3 license of:

"You must attribute the work in the manner specified by the author or licensor (but not in any way that suggests that they endorse you or your use of the work)."

shows a value system I want no part of.

The decisions to allow the deletion of messages, the banning of users at several sites, or banning a message because of content is nothing I want to be a part of..

----------


## camaron1

@Vastone, 

At some point you are going have to stop spreading your despicable lies and your bile in public forums; public forums which -I remind you- are meant to be used to request and offer support: you do neither.




> I cannot continue to support an application that does not adhere to the FOSS standards and abuses it's most dedicated users.


And you manage to say such a thing without a hint of irony! Not only YOU have no clue about such principles: you constantly abuse them and hide behind them to pursue your own little goals. I wonder at what point you started growing the fantasy that you owned this project: was it after your first, second donation...?





> The fact is that the material from the Guayadeque wiki was taken verbatim and used on the "official" web site and DID not follow the CC-3 license


You not only are a compulsive liar: you are just not very good at it. As it happens (and you know very well) I'm in the unique position of having collaborated in the documentation of both sites from the very beginning. It was clear to me fairly quickly that you were a controlling character who was just pursing his own agenda. So I moved to guayadeque.org where I offered my help. Myself, anonbeat and tamalet started then working in the documentation over there. We used for this and old manual which anonbeat had already written for an early version of guayadeque but had never come round to have it polished enough for publication: we updated and improved upon this text. I then reused some of the text which I HAD PERSONALLY WRITTEN for the other wiki. If I remember OK the sections on commands and smart mode and dynamic lists. I'm sure the Commons Creative Licence can make an exception when an author doesn't attribute something to himself. But of course you know all this. 

I'll tell you what is so sad about all this: that you have actually managed to cause serious damage to a good project. You managed to deceive very valid people which otherwise could have helped and give their energy to the project when and where it needed it most. Deceived by you they spent their energy and patience supporting your own egoistic fantasy. One day then -and out of personal spite- you just deleted a whole site which was meant to be a community site and where a bunch of people spent many hours believing that they were building something together. 




> You have been removed from members of the site "Guayadeque".....
> but no reason why!!!





> It is a standard message when a site is closed down.


by whom?




> I cannot continue to support...


So much for community values....

This -by the way- is my last post on this thread. You can take my word for it.

----------


## matthew

Thread closed by the request of the original poster.

----------

